# Easy / Lucky / Funny / Hard / Weird scrambles thread



## Davepencilguin (Oct 13, 2007)

Have you ever gotten a REALLY lucky scramble, where you start with a semi-solved cube?

I got this scramble for the 2x2x2 form JNetCube timer:
L B2 D L D2 L' D F' U' R F2 D B2 U' F' L D F' U2 R2 B R' B2 U' F2




Anybody have any?


----------



## TimMc (Oct 13, 2007)

Can't say I have.... I guess you'll always get a lucky scramble if the algorithm for generating the scramble doesn't ensure a certain minimum amount of moves to solve it...


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 13, 2007)

I once had a scramble for the 2x2 that was probably the luckiest possible. It was solved with R U R'. I didn't realize that would solve it, so my time still ended up being 1.87. It was pulled from JNetCube i think.


----------



## Johannes91 (Oct 13, 2007)

TimMc said:


> I guess you'll always get a lucky scramble if the algorithm for generating the scramble doesn't ensure a certain minimum amount of moves to solve it...


Hmm... What does 'lucky scramble' mean to you?



masterofthebass said:


> I once had a scramble for the 2x2 that was probably the luckiest possible. It was solved with R U R'.


The luckiest possible scramble would give you a solved cube. That basically happened to me once, all corners were solved in a 3x3x3.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 13, 2007)

Davepencilguin said:


> I got this scramble for the 2x2x2 form JNetCube timer:
> L B2 D L D2 L' D F' U' R F2 D B2 U' F' L D F' U2 R2 B R' B2 U' F2



How was this lucky? :/


----------



## joey (Oct 13, 2007)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Davepencilguin said:
> 
> 
> > I got this scramble for the *2x2x2* form JNetCube timer:
> ...



2x2 scramble.


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 13, 2007)

you can solve that scramble with one COLL algorithm, therefore it is kind of lucky


----------



## Erik (Oct 15, 2007)

wouldn't be lucky for me, I don't do CLL...


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 15, 2007)

I once had a scramble on the 2x2x2 that was exactly the Sune. It ended up being something like 1.3 with a penalty of +2


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 15, 2007)

joey said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > Davepencilguin said:
> ...



Yeah I know that, I guess I did the scramble wrong.


----------



## hait2 (Oct 16, 2007)

3x3x3: L2 R' D' B2 D' L2 U L2 B' F' R' F2 D2 U' B' L' B F2 D' B2 F2 R2 B F2 R2

not sure where i have this, it's in my cube txt file for some reason
pretty easy stuff though


----------



## Todd (Oct 16, 2007)

This morning i had a 3x3x3 scramble with a c/e pair connected and a 3 move cross.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 27, 2008)

*Easy / funny / hard / weird scrambles thread*

Yes, I am bored. Here it is: (cross on bottom)

D' B' F' U B2 D' L U F U' L R' F2 L' R' D B F2 D' U' L2 B2 F' U B2 

If the cross is done a certain way, F2L will be extremely fast. My first time I did 14.00, although it should have been WAY faster...


----------



## joey (Jan 27, 2008)

15.09, first solve of the day, should of warmed up!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 27, 2008)

9.61  It seems that joey did the wrong cross.


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 27, 2008)

check out this scramble (especially petrus lover (but even so if your not)):
R2 B R B' D' B L F2 L2 D B' F U2 B F2 U R' F R U2 L' U' R L U2

got 12.86 this morning after 2 weeks of no practice


----------



## brad711 (Jan 28, 2008)

Mr. Unreal's scramble
23.63 (Quite fast for me)
Sune and PLL skip.
Mr. phil's scramble
25.26 (still fairly fast)
Sune and PLL skip. Again.


----------



## Cerberus (Jan 28, 2008)

first: 20.17
second: 21.09 (opposite color solve)
no skips (except for the one f2l at the second scramble

here are two from me (just made avg of 100):
U' R2 F' L2 F U B U2 B R F' R2 B' U L2 B' R2 B' L' D2 F2 L' R' D F'
D' U' B U R2 L F U2 B2 L' B2 R' B F2 R2 L B F2 L2 B' R D B D L


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 31, 2008)

Hmm i tried them all, got between 19.58 - 22.34 so same as always for me really, nothing special, i guess that just proves i never get lucky ¬_¬


----------



## Todd (Jan 31, 2008)

Other than an easy cross i cant see how to make it an easy f2l as well..

Any tips?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 31, 2008)

Did you do scramble with the cross face on bottom? I did these crosses:

Mine:
L2 F' R2 u'
14.00, too much lock ups 

philkt731's scramble(extended cross, cross on top for this one):
z2 U2 F' D R F R2
17.58, bad OLL and PLL

Cerberus's 1st scramble(extended cross):
y' U2 L R' D B' R' L2
19.53, after extended cross I saw nothing good...

Cerberus's 2nd scramble:
R' F L u
19.70, saw the cross + 1st pair, but after that F2L was kinda slow...


----------



## Cube400 (Feb 1, 2008)

I got a 13.22 on Lt.UnReal's scramble. I stalled for 1 second on one pair, but got lucky with an OLL skip xD


----------



## CorwinShiu (Feb 2, 2008)

14.31 non-lucky. I had a G-perm... I guess i'm just weird =).


----------



## Cerberus (Mar 6, 2008)

R' L' B F' L2 B2 U2 L F2 L2 B' F2 U F' B D' U B' U' D' R' L2 D' B2 R'
13.41 non lucky but easy cross on D and easy first 3 pairs

my solution:
Cross:
y' F L D' (3)
F2L:
#1: R U' R2 U R (5)
#2: U2 L' U L (4)
#3: y U' R' U' R (4)
#4: y' R U R' U' R U R' (7)
OLL: U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (10)
PLL: y' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 (12)
Total: 45 moves but could be cut down if written diffrent but that's actual how I solved it.


----------



## joey (Mar 6, 2008)

9.68 with that scramble! Thats easy!


----------



## Leo (Mar 6, 2008)

There have 4 scrambles posted so far, right?..

1st:19.xx
2nd:19.xx
3rd:26.47 (bad for me)
4th: 21.67 (average for me)


----------



## KConny (Mar 6, 2008)

D F' R' B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 L' R' D2 U' R2 U L2 F2 U' L' B2 F D U2 

That's the easiest scramble I've ever gotten.

My solution:

X-cross: y' L' D' R D2 U L2
1st: L U' L
2nd: U2 R U' R'
Last: y' R U R' U R U' R'
OLL: U r R' U R r' U2 r R' U R r'
PLL: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2

It's 31 moves if you know the ELL.


----------



## joey (Mar 6, 2008)

10.02 for that scramble. I didn't know the ELL, but I did a setup move and a Uperm.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 6, 2008)

36.84 on Lt-unreal's scramble.
Not too fast for me. But, not sucky.


----------



## Cerberus (Mar 6, 2008)

18.46 at connies I think I made about the same solve, x-cross was clear and 2 f2ls paired, so just insert...


----------



## Jai (Mar 6, 2008)

We should have an official thread with lucky scrambles..


----------



## Siraj A. (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok this is the easiest scramble ever:

L2 R' D' B2 D' L2 U L2 B' F' R' F2 D2 U' B' L' B F2 D' B2 F2 R2 B F2 R2

I got a 9.43 on video. It's old though.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 7, 2008)

Siraj A. said:


> Ok this is the easiest scramble ever:
> 
> L2 R' D' B2 D' L2 U L2 B' F' R' F2 D2 U' B' L' B F2 D' B2 F2 R2 B F2 R2
> 
> I got a 9.43 on video. It's old though.



10.28!

I did:
X-Cross: y L U' R'
1st pair: d R' U R
2nd pair: L U L'
3rd pair + OLL: d' L U L U L U' L' U' L'
PLL: U2 y R' U R' U' x2 y' R' U R' U' x' R2 U' R' U R U

34 moves o_0


----------



## philkt731 (Mar 7, 2008)

hmm 9.58 on siraj's scramble
EDIT: dang it, if only i had seen to insert that 2nd pair with a U R' U R rather than a R' U2 R, it could've been faster. I had two normal f2l, normal oll, normal pll after the first two pairs
EDIT 2: lol, now knowing the best solution, I got a 7.31!


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Easy/funny/hard/weird scrambles thread*

Wow, this thread has gotten far. I beat that kid. I'm not sure why I asked for scrambles.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 2, 2008)

Why not just give yourself an F2L skip if it's "any scramble"?


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 2, 2008)

just something that gives me a cross, so i dont smoke them too badly


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 2, 2008)

i have a good scramble:
(R U R' U')x6


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 2, 2008)

You should just race him fairly. You know? Like the rest of us.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 2, 2008)

yea true, i got this idea from one of thrawst's 3x3 vs. videos


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 2, 2008)

really...which one?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 2, 2008)

thrawst is god


----------



## hdskull (Aug 2, 2008)

Harris Chan has a video full of crosses done when you scramble with cross on D.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 2, 2008)

do the ubersolve scramble


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 2, 2008)

Generate a couple of scrambles
Remove the last 7 moves
Fix the crosses in 7 moves


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 2, 2008)

Will the other person be doing the same scrambles?


----------



## MistArts (Aug 2, 2008)

☼Probably not...☼


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 2, 2008)

Then he's filth.


----------



## hagendaasmaser (Aug 3, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> You should just race him fairly. You know? Like the rest of us.



agree  I'm all about fairness. Just like i was taught when i was a wee lad.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 4, 2008)

He(the challenger) said any scramble 25 moves long. I decided to go for the standard 40, and I did. I won with an average winning by 6 seconds.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 4, 2008)

since when is a 40 move scramble standart? any cube can be solved in less than 23 moves (+- 1 not so sure) so any more moves than 23 won't result in a better scramble.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 4, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> since when is a 40 move scramble standart? any cube can be solved in less than 23 moves (+- 1 not so sure) so any more moves than 23 won't result in a better scramble.


I think it's 18.7 moves on average? I think that's what AvGalen said..


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 4, 2008)

http://science.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/06/05/2054249
It says here that the max amount of moves required is 23, so after 23, you would just have another combination of a cube, rather than a better scramble.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 6, 2008)

o okay, thanks for that bit of info


----------



## MistArts (Aug 6, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > since when is a 40 move scramble standart? any cube can be solved in less than 23 moves (+- 1 not so sure) so any more moves than 23 won't result in a better scramble.
> ...



Most random scrambles on Cube Explorer are 19-21.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 6, 2008)

one of mines:
R D' U B F2 D' B2 F D2 U F2 L2 B F2 L B F L' R B' F2 R B L R
just awesome:
easy x-cross:
y x U (L r) D' R'
F2L:
D' R U' R' D
y R U2 R'
y U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R'
OLL:
U2 F R U R' U' F' /// f U R U' R' f'
PLL:
U2 R U2 R' U2 l U' l' U' R U l U R2 U
(tryed to write my execution down as good as I can, so the L r is some kind of strange and the lot of l turns in the PLL for less cube rotations/combining them)


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 6, 2008)

If the scrambling is not done by a smart program, but instead by a person unacquainted with cubing, some of the twists might cancel out or be redundant. (For example, "RLR".) So it helps to have more than 20 twists in order to be more confident it is well mixed.

You are right though... Sometimes a spectator does about 50 twists, thinking all the extra twists make a difference.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 13, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > nitrocan said:
> ...


Most random scrambles on Cube Explorer are 19-21 because they are found by using the 2-phase solver and only given a very short time to find them. If the 2-phase solver would be given more time it would probably be 19 moves or less every time (getting a 20 mover would be possible, but would probably not happen all your life)

Almost all scrambles will be optimally solved in 17, 18 or 19 moves.
Anything below 17 is very rare and anything above 19 is even rarer. 

All scrambles that have been tested could be solved in 20 moves or less.

It has been proven that no scrambles can exist that require > 22 moves.

I hope that sums it up clearly. Look at the cube explorer website and help file for more information. http://cubezzz.homelinux.org/drupal/ is probably the best source for this type of information


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 14, 2008)

*One of the most amazing scrambles I have ever gotten.*

was doing an average and got this scramble and all i could say was just WOW you can pretty much do cross+1st f2l pair in just one quick motion and the rest is simple and its just amazing.

B F R2 U' L' R D' L2 D2 R2 F' D U F2 L' R2 B2 F R' F U L R F' L' 

i wanna see what some of the really good people can get on this
cough cough harris cough cough

i only got 11.51 cause yeah... i suck lol


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 14, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> was doing an average and got this scramble and all i could say was just WOW you can pretty much do cross+1st f2l pair in just one quick motion and the rest is simple and its just amazing.
> 
> B F R2 U' L' R D' L2 D2 R2 F' D U F2 L' R2 B2 F R' F U L R F' L'
> 
> ...



12.61 here, so I'm even slower lol. Yeah that was crazy.

Chris


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 14, 2008)

well remember i WAS warmed up doing an average so im sure ur better
unless u were already cubing too?

were u?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

B' F U' F' is obvious, but I can't see how the continuation would be easy for a speedsolve.

The only nice continuation I found that looks somewhat nice is L F' U' F L' B' U2 B
R U R'


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 14, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> B' F U' F' is obvious, but I can't see how the continuation would be easy for a speedsolve.
> 
> The only nice continuation I found that looks somewhat nice is L F' U' F L' B' U2 B
> R U R'



Yes VERY great beginning, i admit though yes the rest of the speedsolve isnt that great, your continuation is GREAT though!


----------



## shelley (Aug 14, 2008)

Man, why does everyone scramble with cross on bottom?


----------



## Lofty (Aug 14, 2008)

idk... 
I had to do opposite cross to find these things.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 14, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > B' F U' F' is obvious, but I can't see how the continuation would be easy for a speedsolve.
> ...


This is how I did it:
y' L' R U' R'
U2 L' U' L U L' U' L
U' R' U R U' R' U' R
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L'
Then just easy F' U' L' U L F and 3 edge cycle.


----------



## Leviticus (Aug 14, 2008)

shelley said:


> Man, why does everyone scramble with cross on bottom?



Yeah i always end up with a yellow cross, they should at least say "cross on U" 

anyway i got 12.19 first solve of the day.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 14, 2008)

9.37 wow I suck.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

Why does everyone expect to get incredible results when all you get is a 1 second X-Cross? Normally cross + first pair should be about 2 + 2 seconds for the "about 15 second solvers". That means you save about 3 seconds so you should get about 12 seconds.

Even if you would use my continuation with some smart cube rotation to make it more fingertrick friendly you could save some more time (easy last pairs, probably a sune OLL and a not so nice PLL) but breaking 7.08 would be hard


----------



## Erik (Aug 14, 2008)

Ugh, got 9.14 but I ended up with an E-perm xD


----------



## Rama (Aug 14, 2008)

shelley said:


> Man, why does everyone scramble with cross on bottom?



Maybe Derrick Eide uses yellow cross? That's what I hope for now, or else Derrick is breaking the WCA rules.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

Maybe he uses orange cross on left?


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Aug 14, 2008)

*Easy scramble again lol*

visible 1x1x2 block there and when I did it i managed to get a the 6 move T-case as OLL and a T-PLL... Lol but I did the cross badly anyway and got an average time.

U B' L' D F2 D2 F U2 D2 R2 F2 U' F L2 B2 L' U2 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' F

ust sharing


----------



## McWizzle94 (Aug 14, 2008)

it wasn't really that easy. i got an xcross and my time was 15.68, which is 2 seconds faster than normal


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 14, 2008)

That was an absolutely normal scramble.


----------



## Samlambert (Aug 14, 2008)

Eh, I just did this scramble and ended up with a 24 seconds solve, absolutely normal for me.


----------



## pjk (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm merging this will an existing 'easy scramble' thread.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 14, 2008)

wtf 

No i scramble with cross on D , so yellow on U Red on F

so white cross, whats so wrong with that? you guys are Cross bullies!


----------



## Jens (Aug 14, 2008)

13.28 with PLL-Skip 
My lucky PB is at 15.7x i think, so quite a nice Scramble


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

Whenever you provide scrambles you should assume that people use the WCA orientation, which is white on top, green on front.


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (Aug 14, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > was doing an average and got this scramble and all i could say was just WOW you can pretty much do cross+1st f2l pair in just one quick motion and the rest is simple and its just amazing.
> ...






Derrick Eide17 said:


> wtf
> 
> No i scramble with cross on D , so yellow on U Red on F
> 
> so white cross, whats so wrong with that? you guys are Cross bullies!



WCA rules: you scramble with lightest color (white) on U, and next lightest (green) on F. That's how you're supposed to do it, and that's how I was told to do it when I scrambled at the DC open.
Chris[/QUOTE]

Most hilarious thing just happened to me. I got 12.61. Only difference, I used Petrus lol.

Only 4 bad edges, finished the F2L was nice, a pair got set up when I was doing the first block. Sune OLL (although I use a different alg) and 3 edge cycle to finish it.

First solve on a 3x3 ALL DAY. I've been too busy playing with my v-cube, lol.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

jackolanternsoup said:


> visible 1x1x2 block there and when I did it i managed to get a the 6 move T-case as OLL and a T-PLL... Lol but I did the cross badly anyway and got an average time.
> 
> U B' L' D F2 D2 F U2 D2 R2 F2 U' F L2 B2 L' U2 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' F
> 
> ust sharing


 
I didn't really like the merge of these topics. I had a hard time finding this scramble again!

I also wouldn't call this scramble easy.......but I found a way to make it look easy anyway. I wrote it down like a FMC-solve, but it actually is a speedsolve (remember, I don't know OLL/PLL):
X-Cross (6): L2 F L' y R U2 R
2nd pair + prepare 4th pair (12): R U2 R' U' R U2 R' 
3rd pair + save 4th pair (20): d' L U L' d L' U' L
4th pair (22): L U' L'
Edge OLL + AUF (27): R' U' F' U F R U'
Corner OLL (36): L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L
"forced" PLL-skip


----------



## shelley (Aug 14, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> wtf
> 
> No i scramble with cross on D , so yellow on U Red on F
> 
> so white cross, whats so wrong with that? you guys are Cross bullies!



Not everyone is going to scramble that way. As you very well know, WCA regulations have cubes scrambled with white top green front, and that's the closest thing to a standard we have. If you're doing something different, you could at least say something.

I should do my scrambles holding white on left and post up amazing scrambles that no one can figure out.


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 14, 2008)

I got 11.13 with an E-perm like Erik


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 14, 2008)

21.17 :confused: that was slower than I wanted I got my slowest OLL (boo) and E perm (boo)


----------



## Stini (Aug 14, 2008)

I got 9.67, I think this is my first sub-10 time, but the scramble was very easy indeed. 

My solution:

Cross: y R'
1st pair: L U' L'
2nd pair: U2 R' U' R U R' U' R
3rd pair: U' L' U L U' L' U' L
4th pair: U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' 
OLL: U' f' L' U' L U f
PLL: y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

I saw most of the F2L during inspection, first two pairs were trivial to see and since one pair was in the wrong slot from the start, it was quite easy to decide to leave it last. No cube rotations during F2L . Amazingly easy LL too.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 14, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Whenever you provide scrambles you should assume that people use the WCA orientation, which is white on top, green on front.





Speedy McFastfast said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...




Most hilarious thing just happened to me. I got 12.61. Only difference, I used Petrus lol.

Only 4 bad edges, finished the F2L was nice, a pair got set up when I was doing the first block. Sune OLL (although I use a different alg) and 3 edge cycle to finish it.

First solve on a 3x3 ALL DAY. I've been too busy playing with my v-cube, lol.[/QUOTE]



shelley said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > wtf
> ...



WOW... you people are RIPPING ME APART! 

um.. sorry, guess ill never post a scramble here again?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 15, 2008)

I spent a few more minutes on this one and found a way to actually break the wr of 7.08 (not me, but the fast movers over here). The start is as I described before, but I continue with an OLL-skip. I also wrote down the solution more like a speedsolving solution.

Can anyone break 7.08 using this (choose your own way of doing the PLL)

Cross (1): y' L'
1st pair (4): R U' R'
2nd pair (12): F R' U' R F' L' U2 L
prepare final 2 pairs (16): y' L U L' 
Final 2 pairs + OLL-skip (23): y' U2 R U2 R' U L' U L
PLL-suggestion: U L' U R U' L U L' U R' U' L U2 R U2 R' 

Or if you like this PLL better: 
Final 2 pairs + OLL-skip (23): y' U' L' U L U2 R U2 R'


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 15, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I spent a few more minutes on this one and found a way to actually break the wr of 7.08 (not me, but the fast movers over here). The start is as I described before, but I continue with an OLL-skip. I also wrote down the solution more like a speedsolving solution.
> 
> Can anyone break 7.08 using this (choose your own way of doing the PLL)
> 
> ...



How did i not know of that V perm before? 

I love you!


----------



## dvtpgm (Aug 15, 2008)

I wonder if I have the worst time. 22.83 seconds, my new PB. LOL! OLL skip and followed by clockwise U perm.

But then I'm still practicing cross and F2L, so yeah forgive my slow speed.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Did no one else see:

y' x M U' R' for X-Cross?


----------



## Jason Baum (Aug 15, 2008)

I got a non lucky 8.21. It would have been way better, but I ended up getting a backwards R perm which I'm terrible at. Here's my solution:

Cross: y' L'
First pair: R U' R'
Second pair: y' R U' R' y' R' U' R
Third pair: y' U' R U' R' U R U R'
Fourth pair: U R' U' R
OLL: U r U R' U R U2 r' 
PLL: y U' R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U R B R2


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 15, 2008)

Hah.
I got this for OH today:
B2 U B2 F' L' R D U B2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U' F L2 R' D L2 B D' U' B F'

Shelley will particularly like this one.
And Arnaud, please do magic on it. I'm expecting sub-20, and you have 10 minutes for it. 


15.19 OH. With an N-perm. Had I used the comm alg, I might easily have had sub-13 (Come on! 3ATM double-xcross!):
r'R' U'u' F'
zL'RU'R'U'L
U2'R'U2R'DRU2'R'D'R2
U2+{U-perm}


----------



## shelley (Aug 15, 2008)

Hah. Nice. Could have been faster but color recognition threw me off.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 15, 2008)

9.98 with Lucas's scramble (2H).  Four move triple X-cross...


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 15, 2008)

shelley said:


> Man, why does everyone scramble with cross on bottom?



For me that's easy, I use yellow for cross so green front white top gives cross on bottom.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 15, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Hah.
> I got this for OH today:
> B2 U B2 F' L' R D U B2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U' F L2 R' D L2 B D' U' B F'
> 
> ...


 
I just checked the scramble and I accept the 10 minutes challenge. 

First attempt: Regular F2L + edge-control, fail because of 2 twisted corners
Tripple X-Cross: R' L' F' B'
Create pair + create a 1x2 block: L D L' D' 
Flip edge + create another 1x2 block: L2 B' L2 B 
Finish F2L+ bring all blocks together: D L' D' L2


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 15, 2008)

Second attempt: F2L in 9, F2L+OLL in 15, All in 24
Tripple X-Cross: R' L' F' B' 
F2L: B R B' L2 B R' B'
P-OLL: U' L' F' L F U
J-PLL: (D L' U' L D' L2 U L' U' L2 U)'

Just invert the entire J-PLL for the cancellation

10 minutes is short!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 15, 2008)

Third attempt: Easy beginning, create edge-skeleton, fail like the first (but much shorter)
Tripple X-Cross: R' L' F' B'
Flip edges: D F L2 F' L2 D' L

Time is up. No sub 20, but a 24 is OK . I will continue for the rest of the hour.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Aug 15, 2008)

9.80 with Derrek's after about an hour of 4x4 practise. =]
J-perm.
14.66 with Lucas's.(OH)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 15, 2008)

13.38 on Lucas' scramble. Easy OLL and H perm. It wowuld be my record, but I'm not counting it because of how easy it was.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Third attempt: Easy beginning, create edge-skeleton, fail like the first (but much shorter)
> Tripple X-Cross: R' L' F' B'
> Flip edges: D F L2 F' L2 D' L
> 
> Time is up. No sub 20, but a 24 is OK . I will continue for the rest of the hour.



I hate to leave a cube unsolved:
Triple X-Cross: R' L' F' B'
Flip edges: D F . L2 F' L2 D' L
insert at .: B U' R2 U B' L2 B U' R2 U B' L2

L2's cancel. 21 moves. (I didn't really look very hard for a good insertion, either - there's a good chance there might be a better one somewhere.)

The twist 2 corners alg is awfully useful in fewest moves sometimes, and it's pretty easy to remember - you should learn it!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 15, 2008)

Fourth attemp: Easy beginning, play around with 2x2 blocks Heise-style and "accidently" leave a corner-3-cycle
I say accidently because I don't know Heise so I have no system for this. I was just trying to see how I could move the blocks without breaking them and found this after 20 minutes (30 in total). It took me another 10 to recreate it and now I am going to shut up and try to find an insertion. I should have sufficient time. I only have 11 moves where I can insert it with 2 different positions at the beginning. Sub 20 IS coming
Tripple X-Cross: R' L' F' B'
All but 3 corners: B D2 F', D2 B', D F D', L


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 15, 2008)

B U B' D B U' B' D at the start!

B' D' F D B D' F' D between F' D2 cancels 1


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 15, 2008)

I just checked, but insertions are wrong! NOOOOO

I am an idiot. The first insertion should be B U B' D B U' B' *D'*
The second insertion should be B' D' *F2* D B D' *F2* D

Everything went so nice, untill I got stressed during the insertions. So I failed at the 10 minute AND the 60 minute mark, but I got a new (lucky) PB of 18 anyway.

Entire solution: 
Tripple X-Cross: R' L' F' B'
All but 3 corners with Heise blocks and luck: B * D2 F', D2 B', D F D', L
Insert corner 3-cycle at the * : B' D' *F2* D B D' *F2* D

Total solution (18): R' L' F' B' D' F2 D B D' F2 D' F' D2 B' D F D' L
15 was optimal: D' B2 R2 D2 L F R' B' R U2 L' U2 D' R U2 (15f*)
After R' optimal was still 15 (starting with L' would also still be 15 optimal)
After R' L' optimal was 14
After R' L' F' optimal was 13 (starting with R' L' F' would also be 13 optimal)
After R' L' F' B' optimal was 13
After R' L' F' B' D' optimal was 13 and that's what I needed

This was stressfull!

And thanks for the 2-corner-twist Mike. I have seen it a couple of times before and if I had known it during the Polish Open 2007 I would have been REALLY happy (http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/fewestmoveschallenge/message/1549)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Fourth attemp:
> Tripple X-Cross: R' L' F' B'
> All but 3 corners: B D2 F', D2 B', D F D', L



Best I found was:

Tripple X-Cross: R' L' F' . B'
All but 3 corners: B D2 F', D2 B', D F D', L
insert at .: R' F R B R' F' R B'

Gives R' L' F' R' F R B R' F' R B' D2 F' D2 B' D F D' L, 19 moves.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice job, Arnaud!

It was fun trying to find insertions on your partial solutions as you went.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 15, 2008)

I think at was more fun for you then it was for me. I suck at corner insertions and felt really stressed because of the 1 hour time limit. I also felt bad because my best insertion only cancelled 1 move, but when I found out that I pretty much solved the last part optimally I was much happier.

And when I thought about the fact that I just did a solve in 18 moves....Sometimes you get a scramble where Cube Explorer can't even solve it in 18 moves 

And I would like to see how fast people can be with the 24 move solution (with the right rotations/finger tricks naturally. That would actually be a "normal" solution for a speedsolve. I made the cross, did the pairs, did OLL and PLL. Nothing lucky about that solve right?


----------



## Todd (Aug 15, 2008)

you thought that scramble was good?

jnetcube just gave me this about 5 minutes ago.

L2 D L2 B D F R2 F L2 U' B R' L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 R2 B2 U' L' F' U

2 moves = cross and 1 c/e paired up already :-\


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 16, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> ... I also felt bad because my best insertion only cancelled 1 move...



When you're down to 19 moves for the whole solve, you can rest pretty assured that a 1 move cancellation is a pretty good insertion.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> L2 D L2 B D F R2 F L2 U' B R' L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 R2 B2 U' L' F' U


x2 M'U2x'
UR'U2'R2U2'R'URU'R'
L'ULd2FR'F'R
y'U'R'U2RUR'U'RU'R'U'R
31 move speedsolve. 

Why didn't I time this? (Well, I know why; because I don't have a Stackmat. Still...)
EDIT: First timed execution was 6.04. Except I did y'U2'LF'L'Fy' at the end of line 3.

But really, (cross+formed pair) in 2 moves does _not_ compare to (triple X-cross) in 2 moves.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> you thought that scramble was good?
> 
> jnetcube just gave me this about 5 minutes ago.
> 
> ...


Sure, 2 moves (3 actually) for cross and 1 pair paired up is much better than 4 moves for cross and 3 pairs already inserted :confused:

And you are probably right Mike, but the last time I did a PB (22) it was so great because the insertion cancelled lots of moves, giving me 17 moves optimally at the end. Maybe others can get better results on that scramble than I did. Mostly I am good at FMC because of my short beginnings, but in this case everyone got that short beginning so I was at a disadvantage  The best part for me was doing the Heise-blocks without having any idea how Heise actually works


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 16, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> The best part for me was doing the Heise-blocks without having any idea how Heise actually works



It's interesting this helped you. I have found that many of my best ever fewest moves attempts have been right after playing with attempts at Heise solves. And I would say that I really pretty much don't have any idea how Heise actually works either. It's just that somehow thinking in a manner related to the Heise approach seems to help put me in the right frame of mind to do fewest moves.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 16, 2008)

This was the first time ever I really played with multiple 2x2 blocks. I was amazed by the freedom you still have. It didn't seem hard to keep the blocks intact while I was playing with the unsolved pieces at the same time. 

I consider this solve so lucky that I feel bad about claiming 1st place on http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_stats_fm.html. However, I am very tempted. The beginning of this solve was obviously very lucky, but I had to work very hard to get the last 9 pieces oriented and permuted in 14 moves and the solve included a lot of FMC tricks (regular cancellation, Heise, Insertion on a skeleton and a cancellation on the insertion)

I will keep my old PB for now because I feel better about that solve.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 16, 2008)

B F' L R2 D2 U2 B2 F' L2 R' D L2 R2 B F' D2 U2 F L2 R' D' R U' B' U' 

Hah, another nice one.

This was a sub-15 OH solve. Unfortunately, when I reached for the spacebar 30cm away, I missed it, and on the second hit got 15.00. 
My solve:
z UR'U'R
zL'UL'yR
R2U'R2U'R2U2'R2
U'FR'F'R
d'L'U'LU2L'U'L
U'y'x'RU'Ru2'L'ULu2'R2

Arnaud, I'm giving you 15 minutes for sub-25.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 16, 2008)

Maybe tomorrow Lucas  I gave it one look and saw 3 easy pairs on green


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 16, 2008)

Can I add yet another one to your queue?

15.53 (three solves later ):
R2 D' U2 L' B' F R' F2 L' B F L' B' L2 R2 F2 R' D2 U' L R2 B' L R B2 

y'x' U'RU2'R2 x'UlU'l'
L'ULdLUL'
yL'U2L
y'RU2'R'U'RU2'R'U'RU2'R'
dlU'Ru2'L'ULu2'R2


----------



## Faz (Aug 16, 2008)

what about this one?

F R U2 B U B' R' D2 F2 D2 R' L F2 B U2 F2 B2 D2 B L' R U2 B2 F' U'

i got a triple x cross and LL skip, total time: 0.03


----------



## Durben (Aug 16, 2008)

*A Very Easy 3x3 Scramble*

U L B' L2 R' B' F2 D2 U2 R D B F2 R2 B F' D2 R' B' L' R2 B2 F2 D2 B' 
I got 9.02 and with it.
This scramble was from CCT.
Up - White 
Front - Green

My Solution:
Cross+2 Pairs: x2 D R' U L U' L F2
3rd Pair: y U R U R' 
4th Pair: U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
OLL: U2 F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F
PLL: y' U' R U2' R' U2 R B' R' U' R U l U R2' F


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 16, 2008)

Your solution doesnt work, nice Double X cross though.


----------



## Durben (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry, I made a mistake....
Changing...
Does it work now?


----------



## Erik (Aug 16, 2008)

*Easy/funny/hard/weird scrambles thread*

Hey guys,
there has lately been a lot of easy-scrambles-threads.
Why not just make one thread for it and post all those things here?
Makes a little bit order in chaos again


----------



## Erik (Aug 16, 2008)

Another 'easy scramble' thread.
Nothing against showing easy scrambles but lets not make a thread for every one you find.
Lets just make a thread of easy scrambles...
I started it: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=76387#post76387

Cheers!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 16, 2008)

t
o
o

m
a
n
y



must resist............................................futile

OK, I will do them all, but only the F2L's (or other good starts). That means that if I do F2L I will try to get it as short as possible in about 15 minutes while trying to leave a nice LL (edge-control and/or corner-control)

Time right now: 10:30

First scramble: B F' L R2 D2 U2 B2 F' L2 R' D L2 R2 B F' D2 U2 F L2 R' D' R U' B' U' 
10:33 First attempt: R2, B', U B2 D2, R B R' U'
10:38 Second attempt: R2, B', U B2 D2, U' L' B L
10:41 1 continuation anyway: D2 B' D2 B' D2 B2 D2, leaves 6 move OLL, B, corner 3-cycle
10:42 Now focussing on the F2L 
10:45 "Different" approach, switch 2nd and 3rd pair: R2, L U' L', U B2 D2 (still leaves that 1 bad corner)
10:47 "Bad corner cancels nicely now": R2, L U' L', U B2 D2, D2 B' D2 B' D2 B2 D2
10:51 Bad corner becomes nice corner : R2, L U' L', U B D2
10:52 finish with B' D2 B2 D2
10:55 11 moves F2L is good enough? Bad last layer though! and because of the ending with half turns I don't see a way to do edge and/or corner control

Second scramble: R2 D' U2 L' B' F R' F2 L' B F L' B' L2 R2 F2 R' D2 U' L R2 B' L R B2
10:58 Saw some nice things, but no good way to do it all
11:00 D F L' breaks up to much, preserving it is hard. Trying to do tripple X-Cross
11:11 My head hurts, but I think I found a nice double X-cross with options for keyhole finish. Trying to recreate it
11:14 R, D F L', D' R2
11:18 R, D F L', D' R2, F R2 F, B' D2, L D L', D' B D' R D R' (doesn't seem to work)
11:26 R, D F L', D' R2, F R2 F, B' R' D R D2 F, D' B D' R D R'
11:38 Recreated the double X-cross with keyhole finish. Takes more moves for F2L because of the "edge control to forced OLL-skip" and leaves A-Perm (or 3-corner insertion, but I don't want to spent more time on this one): R, D F L', D' R2, F2 R2 F, R D2 R' , U2 D, F' D2 F, D' F' D F, U2 D (a premove U2 would make this easier to follow)

Third scramble: F R U2 B U B' R' D2 F2 D2 R' L F2 B U2 F2 B2 D2 B L' R U2 B2 F' U'
11:45: Coffee
11:46: That was mean  Couldn't you have added a smiley? I should have known by the total time

Second scramble: R2 D' U2 L' B' F R' F2 L' B F L' B' L2 R2 F2 R' D2 U' L R2 B' L R B2
12:07: Try again (saw Lucas first 4 moves and realised I never tried doing the pairs in a different order)
12:10: R' F R2 F2, L B D B' L2
12:10: R' F R2 F2, D F L' F' 
12:12: Kai and Janine arrived
12:10: R' F R2 F, D F L'
12:20: R' F2 R2 F, D F L' F' 
12:30: (after coffee) R' F2 R2 D F L'
12:32: R' F2 R2 D F L', D' F' R D2 R', F D L' F L F' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Leaves only 3 corners after 17 moves

That's it for now guys


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 16, 2008)

Durben said:


> Sorry, I made a mistake....
> Changing...
> Does it work now?



Lol sorry, it's still wrong :confused:

dont know what ur doign wrong


----------



## shelley (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you. We don't need the Speedcubing section to become the "OMG look how fast I am because I got this super easy scramble!" section.


----------



## Durben (Aug 16, 2008)

Is it still wrong?
I changed it again.. hope it goes right.
If it's still wrong, pls. tell me on what step I'm wrong at.


----------



## Johannes91 (Aug 16, 2008)

The first D' should be D.


----------



## martijn_cube (Aug 16, 2008)

the cross D' should be an D clockwise.

maybe you should copy this to the new collection page?


----------



## Durben (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the correction.

Should I copy to the new collection page?


----------



## Erik (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey it's just a new idea not really a correction 
But IMHO it'd be nice to post it there indeed. Although it doesn't really matter as long as the future people (maybe you too again) with weird scrambles would post it there.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 16, 2008)

this is a fairly easy scramble with a 1 or 2 move cross L2 F2 L2 B2 D L F2 U R' B' D F L' U F D F2 U' L B2 U2 F' D' F' L', hope you like it


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Aug 16, 2008)

shelley said:


> Thank you. We don't need the Speedcubing section to become the "OMG look how fast I am because I got this super easy scramble!" section.



Calm down =/


----------



## Lofty (Aug 16, 2008)

L2 R B2 F2 L R' D U' B' D U2 F2 R2 D' U' L2 D2 R' U2 F D2 U F' D' R' 
This is one of the easiest scrambles short of like double x-cross or something. My 12.22 OH single scramble


----------



## cubekid57 (Aug 16, 2008)

I got a 14.65 on derrecks's scramble.


----------



## shelley (Aug 16, 2008)

Tim_Likes_Cubing said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. We don't need the Speedcubing section to become the "OMG look how fast I am because I got this super easy scramble!" section.
> ...



Sorry. But the number of such threads was getting pretty ridiculous, especially considering the frequency of "easy scrambles" that actually come up in normal practice.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 16, 2008)

this should be stickied.

also, people should post which side is the cross(that is only if they used fridrich of course.) and if they dont use fridrich they should state what method that its easy for.


----------



## Lofty (Aug 16, 2008)

I think the assumption should be made that we are doing WCA regulations and scrambling white on top green in front and for most people white is cross so its assumed that you are scrambling cross on top. if you want to do anything other than that then it should be specified.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 16, 2008)

Don't quite a few people scramble with their cross colour on D, because it seems intuitive to them? I do, and Harris, as an example, does too.

One I posted before: R2 U' R2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U R2 U2 L F2 L' D2 R2 D' B' F2 U' F2 U2

Edit: One I just got: B2 L2 D R U2 D F' D U' L F L' U B' F2 U2 R' L D' R' F' D' L2 R' F

X-Cross: L' B D R' U F2 (6)
F2L 2: L' U2 L U2 y' L' U' L (7)
F2L 3: U' R U R2 U' R (6)
F2L 4: U' y L' U L U' L' U L (8)
PLL: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 (11) (?)

I did it in 12.15 seconds, but it should've been quicker. I was using my new white DIY cube, and my recognition is a bit off due to this at the moment.

Also, an interesting scramble similar to one I got a while ago (courtesy of hand scramble + cube explorer) but it's the cross that is the important part: B' L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F D2 U L2 U B2 R' B' R' F D' B' U2 R2 B

I noticed the F2L slot that was already filled, and although I could've quite easily done a 6 move cross with cross on D, I did a U perm, which seemed to save time despite worse lookahead for F2L.

(I just did that scramble without a U perm and ended up with another OLL skip. D'oh!)


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 16, 2008)

wow, i just checked back here today, haven't for about a week, and this topic has evlevated quite a bit since i last looked at it. but nice scrambles, and talk about this subject. oh, and nice topic erik lol


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 16, 2008)

Another lucky scramble I just had, but I can't work out how to reconstruct the solve =/

B R2 F U2 R2 D' U2 L' B2 D B2 F' L2 D F2 B2 D F R' L2 U2 R' D' B2 R'

So far, I have- Cross: U2 L’ B D B2, ending with a no-edges-oriented-one-corner-oriented OLL, PLL skip.


----------



## benjediman (Aug 19, 2008)

U D2 B2 R U D B' L' F2 B2 L' U2 R2 D2 L' B2 F2 U' R' L' B D' R' D2 R

i average just below 20, i got 12.xx on this XD


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 20, 2008)

benjediman said:


> U D2 B2 R U D B' L' F2 B2 L' U2 R2 D2 L' B2 F2 U' R' L' B D' R' D2 R
> 
> i average just below 20, i got 12.xx on this XD



19.xx first time (cross on D)
12.45 second time (cross on U)


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 22, 2008)

*Amazing scramble pyraminx*

I had this scramble on JNetCube I could preview all the steps but I had 3.53 non-lucky.

u l b U L' R' B L' U' R' L' U' L R' U B' L' R' B L' B' L R U' L'


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 22, 2008)

10.12, but I suck


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 22, 2008)

3.55 BAH


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 23, 2008)

6.24, but I accidently dropped it on the table when I was fixing the tips, was about half the solving time 

Lucky, I basicly did only 1 of 4 steps using (exept tips) 3 turns plus AUF (that I usally do not have to do).


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 23, 2008)

L'D'RB2UBR'L2FU2F'R'U2LB2R'F2RB2LU2F2U2F2

My solution: DRU'DLB'R'BF2R'LFR2L2B'U2BR'L
19 moves (FMC, Not speed)
I'm pretty sure it's awesome for Petrus users to do speed too.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 23, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> L'D'RB2UBR'L2FU2F'R'U2LB2R'F2RB2LU2F2U2F2
> 
> My solution: DRU'DLB'R'BF2R'LFR2L2B'U2BR'L
> 19 moves (FMC, Not speed)
> I'm pretty sure it's awesome for Petrus users to do speed too.




I'm gonna post this before Arnaud does:

Cube explorer gives a solution of 14 moves: D R2 D B' R' U' B' L' B D2 B D' R' L2. With an average solution of ~17.7 moves, this scramble is very lucky =P

Still, awesome solution =)


----------



## ErikJ (Sep 7, 2008)

*hahaha petrus method....*

new pb today. non lucky 9.72.

Scramble: R2 F2 R L' D R D2 B2 L2 B D2 B2 D R B2 D' R2 U B2 L' U2 B' L2 U2 R2

Solution: x' y U F' R2 L' F' L l' F' x F' R2 U' z' L' U L y' R' U R' U' R' U R' U' R2 U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R x' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2

it was pretty much a perfect solve. I've been working on turning faster during step 4 and it has helped a ton. 

I also got a 14.37 average of 12 with no skips in any of the solves. sub 14 will be here soon!!!


----------



## Athefre (Sep 7, 2008)

That's awesome, keep working Erik. I love seeing cubers produce great averages with something other than Fridrich.


----------



## Brett (Sep 7, 2008)

Awesome job. This makes me look forward to getting fast with Petrus even more...


----------



## pjk (Sep 7, 2008)

Merged the thread. Please post all easy scrambles here instead of posting a new thread for every scramble.


----------



## ErikJ (Sep 7, 2008)

pjk said:


> Merged the thread. Please post all easy scrambles here instead of posting a new thread for every scramble.



I wouldn't call it an easy scramble. the 2x2 block was obvious but still 6 moves long. anything less than 5 is easy.


----------



## ErikJ (Sep 9, 2008)

HAHA new pb again.

9.66

D L U R2 F D' B2 U' L2 B' U2 D2 R' F' B D' L' U' F' B2 D L D L' B

y x' U R2 U' D x' d R2 U R' F' R y' R U' R2 U R U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' r' U' R U L U' R' U x U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2

6 move 2x2x3


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 10, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> was doing an average and got this scramble and all i could say was just WOW you can pretty much do cross+1st f2l pair in just one quick motion and the rest is simple and its just amazing.
> 
> B F R2 U' L' R D' L2 D2 R2 F' D U F2 L' R2 B2 F R' F U L R F' L'
> 
> ...



13.29, super easy cross and first f2l pari but I had a stupid awkward OLL


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 10, 2008)

I got 14.34

New PB and I average 22 seconds.

As said above, easy cross. I had L shaped OLL. PLL was a U perm. 


EDIT: Second Try, 14.18 seconds


----------



## Cerberus (Sep 10, 2008)

got 9.29 PLL skip on it 

I just got my first sub-10 non lucky (9.73) with
D' R D' U2 R' D' U' B' F L' R2 D' U' B F2 L' D' U' L R' D' L R D' U
just went nice
and some kind of funny stuff here (resulting in 11.39):
R2 B2 F L' D' R2 B2 F L' R' B2 D' U' B' F D B' U' L F R2 B' L R2 F

Btw: my average is about 17


----------



## Faz (Sep 11, 2008)

B2 L' F R' L' F R B R' U2 R2 L D' L B L F2 U2 F2 L R2 U2 R2 L2 F'

Easy x cross on L, also i got a PLL skip

33 moves

time: 11.33

EDIT: after a few times practicing it i got an 8.08


----------



## Jude (Sep 11, 2008)

WOW Easiest average of 5 EVER off cubemania! 4/5 scrambles had easy x-cross. First got them as 1 handed scrambles and got new PB and average record, then I waited half an hour (so I wouldn't just remember the scrambles and get too good times) and did them as 2 handed. This time only got 3/5 x-crosses but still set single and average record on cubemania. 

Note: you will only get easy x-crosses on more than 2 if you are up/down colour neutral (I can solve either white or yellow cross np)


B L2 B' D' F' D L F' U R' U F' U2 R D2 B2 R2 D2 F' U2 L U2 L D B 
L2 D' L B' D L B' D2 R2 D' L B L2 D' B2 U B D' R2 F2 R D B' U' L 
D2 L' U L' U2 R2 B U' B L2 B2 L' U2 L' B' L2 B D2 L2 U' F R2 U2 R' B 
D R F' L F2 U2 R' D R' F2 D' B2 U' F' L' U L' U L B2 R B L2 B2 R2
R2 B2 R D' F' U' B2 R2 U' L D2 B2 D' B U' F' D R U F' D L D' B U

Edit: My times:
2H - (13.56), 21.94, 22.81, 20.73, (23.67) - 21.83
OH - (33.02), 34.77, 43.92, (45.47), 41.06 - 39.92


----------



## Cerberus (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG!!!! the first scramble is so freaking awesome!!
13 turns f2l at me, it's a tripple!!! x-cross
7.84 ofc lucky, sorry Ron ^^
#2: 13.07
#3: 16.40
#4: 11.80
#5: 14.11
so this is 12.99 average... OMFG


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Great sq-1 scramble.*

(0,5) / (-5,4) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-4,0) / (0,1) / (1,3) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-1,5) /

lol got 22.33 on it.
I suck


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 12, 2008)

This is what I'd like to call a Square-1 _non_-scramble. Seriously, it's just silly to get these from a bad scrambler, and we have a thread this would probably go in.

EDIT:
Nevertheless, let's celebrate:
KILOPOST! WOOHOOOO!!!!
(Yeah, I must be a programmer. )


----------



## smskill12 (Sep 12, 2008)

no!!!!!!
lol


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 12, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> This is what I'd like to call a Square-1 _non_-scramble. Seriously, it's just silly to get these from a bad scrambler, and we have a thread this would probably go in.
> 
> EDIT:
> Nevertheless, let's celebrate:
> ...



whoa...... get off the caffeine man 

also CCT is a bad scrambler? alright thanks for telling me, Guess I'll never use it again  

yes i can roll my eyes too


----------



## blade740 (Sep 12, 2008)

wasn't ridiculously lucky to me, besides cubeshape. Got a 17.08.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 12, 2008)

Same remark. Apart from the initial skip everything was perfectly normal. Got 43 s 83.


----------



## Ron (Sep 12, 2008)

> B L2 B' D' F' D L F' U R' U F' U2 R D2 B2 R2 D2 F' U2 L U2 L D B





> 13 turns f2l at me, it's a tripple!!! x-cross
> 7.84 non-lucky...


Well, I would consider a triple X-Cross in 5 a lucky case.
If you first do U'FR'F'R before the last F2L pair, the rest of the solve is even easier.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 12, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> B F R2 U' L' R D' L2 D2 R2 F' D U F2 L' R2 B2 F R' F U L R F' L'



Had an awesome solve, lemme see if I can replicate it:
[cross+F2L 1] y' L' R U R'
[F2L 2] U2 L' U' L U L' U' L
[F2L 3] U' R' U R U' R' U' R
[F2L 4] U2 L U2 L' U L U' L'
...then OLL+PLL was 6 move plus a U perm


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 13, 2008)

Gabriel said:


> I had this scramble on JNetCube I could preview all the steps but I had 3.53 non-lucky.
> 
> u l b U L' R' B L' U' R' L' U' L R' U B' L' R' B L' B' L R U' L'



4.22

Meh. Should have been faster.


----------



## Jude (Sep 16, 2008)

F D' R' D2 B2 L' U2 B2 L B2 D L2 F2 D2 L' U2 R' F L2 B' U2 L2 D' R' D2
2x2x2 scramble from cubemania, there isn't a single side with more than 1 of the same colour on  I didn't even know that was possible!
Got 9.41 on it


----------



## Garmon (Sep 16, 2008)

Chukk said:


> F D' R' D2 B2 L' U2 B2 L B2 D L2 F2 D2 L' U2 R' F L2 B' U2 L2 D' R' D2
> 2x2x2 scramble from cubemania, there isn't a single side with more than 1 of the same colour on  I didn't even know that was possible!
> Got 9.41 on it


16.32 with 5 second inspection, that was hard.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 16, 2008)

Garmon said:


> Chukk said:
> 
> 
> > F D' R' D2 B2 L' U2 B2 L B2 D L2 F2 D2 L' U2 R' F L2 B' U2 L2 D' R' D2
> ...




this is really not that uncommon at all, nor is it difficult. my solution, about 7 secs inspection:

U R y' R U R'
F R U R' U' F'
y D' R2 U R2 (U D) R2 U R2

time: 5.52 seconds. an average solve.

EDIT: i realized that you guys might not be using Ortega, so i tried to find a LBL solution:

First Layer: z R' F' U2 R U L'
OLL: R U R' U' R' F R F'
PLL: y R U' R' U' F2+z' L' U L U' R U2

time: 7.61 seconds. hmm this is why i dont like lbl, too many diag corner swaps.


----------



## Cerberus (Sep 16, 2008)

hmmm this one was easy..
I sometimes use a combination of LBL and Ortega, I do Up and Down oriented with opposite color and then some XLL
I got 4.02 with it what is really awesome for me

Solution:
L U2 F 
z2 R' D R' F2 R D' R 
if I would know more XLL I would have saved the z2 

P.S: 5-7 seconds inspectation


----------



## TMOY (Sep 16, 2008)

Chukk said:


> F D' R' D2 B2 L' U2 B2 L B2 D L2 F2 D2 L' U2 R' F L2 B' U2 L2 D' R' D2
> 2x2x2 scramble from cubemania, there isn't a single side with more than 1 of the same colour on  I didn't even know that was possible!
> Got 9.41 on it


Not particularly hard.
L' U2 F' (orientation)
U2 L2 (all corners on the correct layer)
y2 L' U L' F2 L U' L U2 (xLL)
Got 9:19 on it and could have been faster.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 17, 2008)

TMOY said:


> Chukk said:
> 
> 
> > F D' R' D2 B2 L' U2 B2 L B2 D L2 F2 D2 L' U2 R' F L2 B' U2 L2 D' R' D2
> ...



L U2 F
R' D L' U2 L U' B
3.61


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 12, 2008)

F L D2 L2 B2 F2 R2 U' R' F2 D' L U2 F2 B2 R' B' U R L' D R U L B2

This is the easiest 2x2x2 block EVER (not counting one's that are already made!)

Solution:
2x2x2 block: x2 F
2x2x3 block: U2 R U' R
EO: y R F2 R U' r U' r'
First slot: y' U' R' U2 R' U' R
Second slot: U2 R2 U' R U R U2
OLL: z' x' U' R' U L U' R U2
PLL: L F' L' F' L F L' U' L F L' F' L' U L U'

48 moves...I need to learn about FMC


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 12, 2008)

yay it got bumped  good work


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 25, 2008)

Sq-1 scramble...

(-2,2) (3,3) (0,-6) (0,-6) (-3,-6) (3,-6) (0,3) (3,-3) (0,-6) (6,-6) (3,-6) (1,-3) (2,-4) (3,0) (-2,0) (6,-6)

Cube-shape skip?


----------



## TMOY (Oct 26, 2008)

42:16 on it. Except for the skip it was a normal solve.


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 28, 2008)

TMOY said:


> 42:16 on it. Except for the skip it was a normal solve.



It was a low 20 for me (22.xx, I believe). I don't know... for some reason, if I get a really good first step (cube shape for Sq-1, cross for 3x3, centers for 4x4/5x5), my solves are really nice. With good crosses, I can get sub-30 OH. With bad crosses, I can't get sub-30 to save my life, unless I get a skip.


----------



## Jude (Nov 1, 2008)

Scramble: U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 D B2 F2 R' U2 R2 U' F' U R2 F U' R' D' F U F'

When I first did this, only got 21.92 and it didn't seem anything special, except for the 4 move X-cross, BUT on further inspection I came up with this Solution:


F2L : F U' F' L2 U2 F2
LL : (Y) F R U R' U' F' U2 (Y2) f R U * R' U' f'
With ((Z' Y) R U' L' U R' U' L R (Y' Z) inserted at the *
Giving: *F U' F' L2 U2 F2 R B U B' U' R' U2 R U B R U' L' U R' U' L B' R' (25)* Which took me about 10 minutes to get.

And after getting cube explorer to generate me a nice OLL, I got a PLL skip and a *17 move solution*! :
F2L (6): F U' F' L2 U2 F2
OLL (11): L F R U2 R2 F' L F2 R F2 L2

Ta-da!


----------



## Escher (Nov 1, 2008)

17 moves... thats ridiculous.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 1, 2008)

Escher said:


> 17 moves... thats ridiculous.



11 move last layer isn't very special, especially not when found by Cube Explorer.

...but 6 move F2l :confused:

The best I ever got was 13 (several times)


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 1, 2008)

Chukk: Scramble: U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 D B2 F2 R' U2 R2 U' F' U R2 F U' R' D' F U F'

Crazy: I got 12.76 first try! That F2L is just unbelievable! The LL sucked.
9.50 2nd try.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 1, 2008)

TMOY said:


> Chukk said:
> 
> 
> > F D' R' D2 B2 L' U2 B2 L B2 D L2 F2 D2 L' U2 R' F L2 B' U2 L2 D' R' D2
> ...



Really? I suck at 2x2: average around 9 seconds and that scramble is just amazing!

CO: y'FU2R'
XLL: y RU'RF2R'UR'
3.72


----------



## TMOY (Nov 1, 2008)

Because you didn't perform CO the wrong way like I did 
This scramble was presented as a hard scramble, I only posted to say "it's not that hard", not "it's great".


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 2, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Chukk: Scramble: U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 D B2 F2 R' U2 R2 U' F' U R2 F U' R' D' F U F'
> 
> Crazy: I got 12.76 first try! That F2L is just unbelievable! The LL sucked.
> 9.50 2nd try.



I only got 21.xx

The 2x2x2 block was obviously awesome, but the other 2 pairs weren't THAT easy, and the LL sucked.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 2, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> TMOY said:
> 
> 
> > Chukk said:
> ...


 well done sir, in retrospect that CO is pretty obvious, i dont know how i missed it.



Hadley4000 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Chukk: Scramble: U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 D B2 F2 R' U2 R2 U' F' U R2 F U' R' D' F U F'
> ...



well if you extend into a 2x2x3, then the other pairs are quite easy, and i enjoyed the LL, U-perm ftw:
this is how I performed it, rotations included:
2x2x3: x z R U2 y R F2 (4)
3xcross: R2 U2 x' U' R U (9)
4th pair: x2 R2 U R U' R' U R U' (17)
OLL: z' y f R U R' U' f' U F R U R' U' F' (30)
PLL: y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (41)
41 moves, got 11.61. comes out to 3.53 tps, a little better than average, probably because this solve was mostly LL.


----------



## Faz (Nov 2, 2008)

3x3, weird scramble

D2 U' B' R B R U D F' L' B2 R2 D2 L D' L' D B D2 B U2 L2 F' U' B'


----------



## LarsN (Nov 2, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...




13.38, with an amazing f2l, but bad LL 

This is how I performed it:
2x2x3: y' R U' F2 U L' U L
added a 2x2x1: R2
Last pair: U' R U R'
OLL: y' R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F'
PLL: U2 R2 u' R U R U' R' u R2 y R U R' 
39 moves, but only 12 move f2l


----------



## Jude (Nov 2, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> TMOY said:
> 
> 
> > Chukk said:
> ...




Hey! I never said it was really hard, just strange in the way that no side had more than one colour on, which _I've_ never seen before


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 2, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> 3x3, weird scramble
> 
> D2 U' B' R B R U D F' L' B2 R2 D2 L D' L' D B D2 B U2 L2 F' U' B'



mmmm I like this scramble, fast 3 move x-cross if you do the cross on the top


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Crazy Nice Scramble.*

I know there is a thread for this already. but kinda dead and i want this to get noticed not just because im an attention freak. its just awesome scramble. only problem is cross is yellow.

scramble with Cross on D.

D U B D2 R D U' L2 R2 D B2 L' R2 D' R2 B2 D2 L' R B' F2 D' U' F2 R' 


awesome Double X-cross.

solution: x2 y' U'R'FRFU2R2


----------



## joey (Nov 5, 2008)

9.96
My cross wasn't yellow, it was green.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 5, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> I know there is a thread for this already. but kinda dead and i want this to get noticed not just because im an attention freak. its just awesome scramble. only problem is cross is yellow.
> 
> scramble with Cross on D.
> 
> ...



if you scramble WCA style(White on top, Green on front) then the cross is white.
solution(highlight):

2xcross: z' R' F' U F U (R + l) U R' U
3rd: R' U' R U R' U' R' U
4th: x U x y U' R' U
OLL: x R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
PLL: U' y2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

got 12.84, dont really think its worth a retry

21 move f2l, 11 move OLL, 9 move PLL + AUF. its ok

if you do the same 2xcross but insert the pairs in reverse order you get a 16 move f2l, but it leads to a 10+16+1 LL.

and Derrick, I like how you change the color of your solution to "Lemon Chiffon"


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 5, 2008)

14.27

I wish I knew all of OLL


----------



## Erik (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't we have a special sticky for this stuff?
Well not sticky but a standard thread..


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 5, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> only problem is cross is yellow.
> 
> scramble with Cross on D.


Just tell us to scramble with Cross on U then. 



> D U B D2 R D U' L2 R2 D B2 L' R2 D' R2 B2 D2 L' R B' F2 D' U' F2 R'
> 
> 
> awesome Double X-cross.
> ...


I guess you meant x2 y U'R'FRFU2R2


My solution:
XXX-cross: x2 y U' R' F R F U R2 U R U2 R
4th slot: U2 R U' R' d R' U R
OLL: U' r' R U R U R' U' r R2 F R F'
PLL: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

11.05  Paused a lot on that cross, though...


----------



## Escher (Nov 5, 2008)

yes we do. funnily enough.

lol that scrambles awesome for me because im opposite colour neutral  wasnt timing but the solve was really nice, did a little intuitive EO so i got a 2 gen last two pairs and OLL...


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 5, 2008)

21.83, I used Petrus, very nice 2x2x2. =]


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 5, 2008)

Erik said:


> Don't we have a special sticky for this stuff?
> Well not sticky but a standard thread..




yepp. and its deader than dead


----------



## blade740 (Nov 5, 2008)

Wouldn't this be a good way to wake it up?


----------



## Escher (Nov 5, 2008)

how is 'weird/hard/crazy scrambles' or whatever dead?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5799&page=16

...emerson herrmann posted only 3 days ago.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 5, 2008)

blade740 said:


> Wouldn't this be a good way to wake it up?



wake up the dead? no one likes a zombie thread


----------



## MistArts (Nov 5, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't this be a good way to wake it up?
> ...



No one likes duplicate threads.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 5, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > blade740 said:
> ...



hmm no zombie threads. no duplicates. looks like we need a compromise


----------



## shelley (Nov 5, 2008)

3 days ago is hardly deader than dead. You're updating the thread with new material, and that's a legitimate reason to revive the old one rather than start a duplicate.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 5, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...



Duplicate < "Zombie"



shelley said:


> 3 days ago is hardly deader than dead. You're updating the thread with new material, and that's a legitimate reason to revive the old one rather than start a duplicate.



How long would you consider dead or even deader than dead.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 5, 2008)

F2D'RF2LDR2D'L'R2BR2B'RBR'B'RFR'F')Fc'RUR'U'B'R'FRF'B'URL'B2R'LUB2U'
40 moves linear.

This isn't a bad scramble! DR2F2R'LDL2FLF')DFD'F'D2 15 move skeleton! Now for 2 insertions...


----------



## MistArts (Nov 5, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> F2D'RF2LDR2D'L'R2BR2B'RBR'B'RFR'F')*Fc'*RUR'U'B'R'FRF'B'URL'B2R'LUB2U'
> 40 moves linear.



New notation?

Is that for Derrick's scramble?


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 5, 2008)

MistArts said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > F2D'RF2LDR2D'L'R2BR2B'RBR'B'RFR'F')*Fc'*RUR'U'B'R'FRF'B'URL'B2R'LUB2U'
> ...



yes, yes.
You should really download HHH13. It is the best software for FMC cubing ever. It's like a gabbasoft that records your moves. It also comes with a weird semi-optimal solver. Fc' = (f')

http://www.leinweb.com/snackbar/cube/index.htm


Edit: that's all I use for FMC nowadays, hopefully I can get used to a real cube at the comps.


----------



## King Koopa (Nov 6, 2008)

R U' F' R2 U F2 R2 U' R2 F R U' R' U F U2 R U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U R'

funny 2x2 scramble


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 6, 2008)

King Koopa said:


> R U' F' R2 U F2 R2 U' R2 F R U' R' U F U2 R U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U R'
> 
> funny 2x2 scramble



haha! Nice for BLD!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 6, 2008)

King Koopa said:


> R U' F' R2 U F2 R2 U' R2 F R U' R' U F U2 R U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U R'
> 
> funny 2x2 scramble



.98, haha, first sub second, super-dooper lucky though :]


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 11, 2008)

B' F D2 B' F L2 D U L R' B2 D' U' B2 F2 D U L' D R' B2 D' L2 U2 R 

WOW.... just wow......
CRAZY scramble and crazy possibilites


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Amazing 3x3 scramble.*

Cross on D

B' F D2 B' F L2 D U L R' B2 D' U' B2 F2 D U L' D R' B2 D' L2 U2 R 


lots of possibilites


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 18, 2008)

14.29 :\ I messed up the cross (decided to use yellow for once)
lucky I had a 1LLL


----------



## MistArts (Nov 18, 2008)

This will get merged very soon. Please stop doing this.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 19, 2008)

MistArts said:


> This will get merged very soon. Please stop doing this.



stop doing what? i posted this on the other topic and now that has been a WEEK gone by without no other new posts on that topic. its dead.... so what else do i do then?


----------



## joey (Nov 19, 2008)

It isn't dead. It's the thread for good scrambles, just because people didn't respond, didn't mean people didn't see it or doesn't mean you have to start a new thread.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 19, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > This will get merged very soon. Please stop doing this.
> ...



It's better to revive an older thread than to create another one.


----------



## PeterV (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow, that is a nice scramble. Got a 22.27 on it, third try, which is by far my best time (by about 3-4 seconds). Extended cross, easy OLL & 3 edge cycle for permutation every time.

Edit: 4th try got 21.94 with T-perm!
Edit2: 5th try got 18.42! I average around 35, so this is nuts. I better stop rehearsing this scramble now, it's giving me a false sense of accomplishment.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 19, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



keep randomly posting in it? cause i already did respond and revive it. w/e i give up..


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 19, 2008)

8.52 seconds.

solution:

3xcross: x2 U R' U' R z' R U R' U' L U' R' U r2 (13)
F2L: R U' R U R' U' R' U (21)
PLL: z' y' R' U R' U' x2 y' R' U R' U' (l + R) U' R' U R U (35)

decent FMC solution, if I wasn't so lazy I would go back and find an actual solution.

EDIT: as it turns out, I am not lazy:

solution: D R' D' F R F' U' D B' R L2 B R' B' L2 B D2 L' U L U' L' U' L (24)

explanation:
3xcross: D R' D' F R F' U' D B' R. B R' D2 (13)

leave 3 corners: L' U L U' L' U' L (20)

insert at . = L2 B R' B' L2 B R B' which cancels 4 moves. awesome. took about 40 minutes.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 20, 2008)

2x2x2 scramble.

L2 U' B L F' R' F2 R2 D L2 U2 L B2 U2 R2 D B' R' F R B2 D R2 F' U2


----------



## ConnorCuber (Nov 20, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> King Koopa said:
> 
> 
> > R U' F' R2 U F2 R2 U' R2 F R U' R' U F U2 R U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U R'
> ...



lol yeah, i got 4.55 on that for BLD.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 23, 2008)

D2 L B2 U L' U' B D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F R' B' R' B' R F2 R2 D L' U2 R'

Very hard 2x2 scramble.


----------



## Jude (Nov 23, 2008)

MistArts said:


> D2 L B2 U L' U' B D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F R' B' R' B' R F2 R2 D L' U2 R'
> 
> Very hard 2x2 scramble.




For ortega it's not bad at all!


x U' R'
R' F R B' R' F' R B
y R U' L U2 R' U R' 
15 moves, and fast ones too


----------



## TMOY (Nov 23, 2008)

Not hard at all. Got 7.43 on it, which is better than my average, and 4.36 when redoing it.
y D L D2 L y' U' L2 U' L2 U2 y L2 U' L2
Only 12 moves


----------



## MistArts (Nov 23, 2008)

Really? I got 0.41

EDIT: Real scramble... D2 L B2 U L' U' B D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F R' B' R' B' R F2 D L' U2 R'


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 23, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Really? I got 0.41
> 
> EDIT: Real scramble... D2 L B2 U L' U' B D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F R' B' R' B' R F2 D L' U2 R'



LOL
Solution: B'D'


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 23, 2008)

MistArts said:


> D2 L B2 U L' U' B D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F R' B' R' B' R F2 R2 D L' U2 R'
> 
> Very hard 2x2 scramble.



3.49 not lucky lol


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 23, 2008)

I wanted to try a "no cube rotation solve" and practiced on the 2x2x2 scrambles from this weeks competition. The second one was REALLY nice:

R2 F R D L' U' F2 R2 B R' U R2 B' L2 D2 F U2 L2 U' B R2 D' F' R' U'

Cross: z2 L2 F' D L R'
1st pair (keyhole + preserve): D R' U' R D'
2nd pair (short): f R' f'
3rd pair (cancellation + setup): f' L2 f U2 f' L2 f
4th pair (short): d R U R'
OLL: F (R U R' U')*3 F'
PLL: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 23, 2008)

easy 3x3x3 scramble (yellow on top, orange on front)

B D' B2 U' L F2 D' R U' L2 B2 R U2 D L U' R' D R F U2 F' L' R F'

edit I've corrected it...


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 23, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> easy 3x3x3 scramble (yellow on top, orange on front)
> 
> B' D' B2 U' L F2 D' R U' L2 B2 R U2 D L U' R' D R F U2 F' L' R F'



Why is this easy?


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 23, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > easy 3x3x3 scramble (yellow on top, orange on front)
> ...


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 24, 2008)

13.22: I had ridiculous Cross and F2L on that scramble, but then got an OLL case I didn't know and an E perm :/


----------



## MistArts (Nov 24, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> 13.22: I had ridiculous Cross and F2L on that scramble, but then got an OLL case I didn't know and an E perm :/



I got a reflect double sexy move OLL and a E-perm...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 25, 2008)

F' B2 L' D B2 R2 B2 L2 F L' R' B' D L' F' B R2 D2 L D' R B U2 F2 R2
You can do really good if you make a 2x2x2 block (the F2L slots are impeccable!)

Solutions:
X-cross: R2 F2 U' R F B2 L B2 x2 (8)
F2L 2: R U R' U2 R U R' (7)
F2L 3 and 4: U' L U' L' U2 L U' L' U' F U F' (12)
OLL: y2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R (7)
PLL: U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 (14)
48 in all, someone should find a better solution (please )


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 25, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> F' B2 L' D B2 R2 B2 L2 F L' R' B' D L' F' B R2 D2 L D' R B U2 F2 R2
> You can do really good if you make a 2x2x2 block (the F2L slots are impeccable!)
> 
> Solutions:
> ...



Heise/Petrus hybrid?

2x2x2: R2 F2 U' R F 
2x2x3 + orientation: D B2 D' L 
7 edges + a corner: B2 D2 B' D' B D B
Last 5 corners D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L F' U F D' F' U' F D

32 HTM, and this is linear!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 26, 2008)

cookingfat: I got a 12.60 with that


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 26, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> 13.22: I had ridiculous Cross and F2L on that scramble, but then got an OLL case I didn't know and an E perm :/





*LukeMayn* said:


> cookingfat: I got a 12.60 with that



the cross and F2L pairs are insane aren't they? one move cross ftw.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 26, 2008)

Cookingfat. I got 25.76, which is average for me. 2 look OLL + Z perm.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 27, 2008)

(04.27) u' l b U R' B L U R B L' B R B R U B L' R B R' U L' R L'
Ridiculous scramble!
Guess the puzzle...

Anagram of xinypmar


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 27, 2008)

I didn't see anything rediculus when executing it on a 4x4, so it must be 5x5


----------



## ConnorCuber (Nov 28, 2008)

haha, it's pyraminx (if you weren't joking)


----------



## Faz (Nov 28, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> easy 3x3x3 scramble (yellow on top, orange on front)
> 
> B D' B2 U' L F2 D' R U' L2 B2 R U2 D L U' R' D R F U2 F' L' R F'
> 
> edit I've corrected it...



11.56 a perm.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 28, 2008)

fanwuq,
6.55. Nothing too special.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 28, 2008)

Fanwuq
3.25
yeah pretty easy


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 28, 2008)

Solution:
(possible rotation at beginning) RUR'yRUR' fix tips.
I'd say that's quite easy.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 28, 2008)

ConnorCuber said:


> haha, it's pyraminx (if you weren't joking)


I expected something like that because of the L' R L' but I don't have a pyraminx so test it
the first part is true (don't see anything on the 4x4), but the last part was a joke


----------



## Jude (Nov 29, 2008)

Hahaha amazing 2x2x2 scramble for BLD (or for speedsolving for that matter)
D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 L' B D U L R F' D B2 L2 U

I got 4.97 including memo on it 
Spoiler below:
x2 y' (R U R' U')*3


----------



## Escher (Nov 29, 2008)

gah, you beat me - 6.55 BLD - it took me a little while to realise what it was...


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 29, 2008)

"A while"? What, about 5 seconds


----------



## Escher (Nov 30, 2008)

heh, no, probably 2s  my 2x2 is very bad (the one that you saw at the UK Open died, after i got into a sup 9s avg rage... i'd had a bad day:s), and the new one i just got turns smoothly but it feels very tight and doesnt cut corners. at all.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 30, 2008)

My 2x2 has got to be worse. You tried it, didn't you? I need a new one, still.


----------



## Escher (Nov 30, 2008)

nah, yours was okay... at least you could execute a T-perm sub 3 on yours on mine it takes like 5s, which is why my SPDBLD time was pretty good considering the awful cube!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 30, 2008)

Really easy 2x2x2 scramble:

F' R2 F U' F R' F' U R2 U' F' U F' U' F2 R2 U F U' F' 

1.95 when I average about 8 seconds =]


----------



## TMOY (Nov 30, 2008)

2.91 for me. I'm slow 
z y' D L D' L D L2 D'
Using Guimond. The white face was solved ? I don't care, I did the sune anyway


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 30, 2008)

1.53
x R U R' U R U2 R'


----------



## Faz (Dec 1, 2008)

1.40 on a stackmat - do i win yet?


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 1, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> 1.40 on a stackmat - do i win yet?



I used my 3x3. 1.05 
I hate the Sune. It's slower than U perm for me.


----------



## gasmus (Dec 1, 2008)

6.13 lucky, but full step

Scramble(cross colour on D):
L2 F L2 R' F' L R2 D' U2 R2 D' L R' F D L U B F2 L' R' B2 D' B' F2

solution:

X-Cross: D' R' Y' R2' D' L2
2nd+3rd pair: R U R' U' L' U' L
4th pair: d' R U R'
oll: F U R U' R' F'
pll: (small delay due to excitement) d R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L (SLAM!)

31 moves in total

PERFECT solve! unbelievably easy, no lock ups and only one small delay.

Edit: oops, just realised i didnt count the 2 ds, it was 33 moves


----------



## Escher (Dec 2, 2008)

thats ridiculous... i didnt read your post, just did the scramble, and got a 12.67. it should really have been sub 10, but im on an awful cube  i shouldnt really have wasted it, you dont get scrambles like that often!

anyway, 31 moves!

well done


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 2, 2008)

8.53 with no warm up and cold hands. Tasty.


----------



## Faz (Dec 5, 2008)

WOW!

L2 D U B2 F R F L B2 R U' B2 F L2 R2 D2 L' R' F D' U B F2 L D2

i only got 11.28 - cos i suck

EDIT cross on R


----------



## ConnorCuber (Dec 5, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> EDIT cross on R




Ew...says the non color neutral solver who will solve it later because he is tired.


----------



## Jai (Dec 5, 2008)

I got a 12 on gasmus's scramble, the cube kept on locking up. >_>


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 6, 2008)

19.50 on Faz's scramble. Terrible all things considered. ****ing E Perm.

PS. Neutral!


----------



## ruff48 (Dec 6, 2008)

D' R' U2 B' L' B' L2 D B2 D2 U2 F R2 F' B D' B' L D2 L' B' D' L2 B2 U

Scramble with cross on top.
3 move X cross.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 7, 2008)

R' D2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R' U' F L' U F2 U2 L2 F2 U

Intentional X-cross becomes an unintentional double x-cross: y U R' F U' F U' R U' y2 R' U2 R' F

I ended up with a decent OLL into J perm, but I wouldn't mind seeing this FMC'ed.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 7, 2008)

MTG. 23.99. Not great(Got V perm >_<)
I only got X-Cross though, didn't get a double.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 7, 2008)

cant believe i never tried gasmus's scramble before.

7.72 on it


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 7, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> R' D2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 F2 R' U' F L' U F2 U2 L2 F2 U
> 
> Intentional X-cross becomes an unintentional double x-cross: y U R' F U' F U' R U' y2 R' U2 R' F
> 
> I ended up with a decent OLL into J perm, but I wouldn't mind seeing this FMC'ed.


Your scramble is only 21 moves... :/


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, it was reconstructed. It's not a particularly lucky scramble unless you manage to get the double x-cross, which isn't exactly obvious at first glance.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 7, 2008)

L2 F2 U' F U2 F' U' L' U F' R' F R U' L F2 L' F' U2 L' F' U' L' F2 R2

I'm going to FM this...

My Triple X-Crosses I found...

R2 U F2 D' F U F' U' D R U' R' U' F U F' (16f)
R2 U' F U2 F' U' F2 U2 F B' U B (12f) 
R2 U F2 E R U R' E' R U' R' U2 F U F' (17f)
R' U2 R' U F U2 L' D' L2 D F L' (12f) 
R' U2 R' U F U2 L' D' L2 D L' F (12f) 
R' U' R' U F U F2 U B' U' B F' (12f)


----------



## Jude (Dec 11, 2008)

Ridiculous One Handed average of 5 from Cubemania. I only kept 3 of the scrambles though (the 3 easy ones) so here they are.

1. F2 D' B' D F2 L F' R B R' D F' L' D2 L2 D F2 L2 F L' U' B R B D'
X-Cross: U' R' U2 F B'
2. F' L2 B R2 B2 L' B2 D2 F' U' B L D' R2 F' L2 U' R2 B R' B' R2 U2 R2 B'
X-Cross: x2 R' F L' U' F' D2
3. F' R D2 R2 U2 L B' L' D2 B2 R D2 F2 U2 R' F D' F R F' R U L F' L
X-Cross: z2 U' L F2 D B'

Wow, those scrambles were so easy. On the 2nd I got 21.80 with a 7 second F perm (had it been a U I would've got 16 or 17 seconds full step :\) which is a PB for me.
Final average was 25.84 which is also a PB for me


----------



## Escher (Dec 11, 2008)

D R2 U B2 D2 F2 U B2 D2 B D2 F2 U' R2 B' D B L2 D2 L' D2 L' D F L

this is a BEAST for EOLine...

spoiler
U' B2 U' F' U F

i know that a lot of EOLine cases are that length (the majority, actually) i was just pleased with it when i found it. 14.66 on it anyway, which is my ZZ PB i think.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 11, 2008)

I got this one on Jnet a few minutes ago, and it's very frustrating w/ the 1x1x3 blocks. I can't find a very efficient way to connect them. Cross on bottom. Also, if anyone could FMC this, it would be interesting.

Scramble:
L' B' R' D2 B' F R L2 D' U' F D2 F' U R D' B' U2 B R F D2 U L D'


----------



## qqwref (Dec 12, 2008)

x2 y F' U R2' U' R makes a 1x2x3 block, but I can't find any way to continue this into a bigger block nicely. So maybe it's a good Roux scramble


----------



## Escher (Dec 14, 2008)

D F' R D2 L U' L2 U' R' U R' D2 L F L' D' L D L2 B L2 U R2 U2 B2

- 10.28 full step.

put your cross colour on top and see why


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 14, 2008)

9.88.

Full step? Yes.
Lucky? Very much so.

(41 moves, 2 move cross, 3 of 4 pairs were R U' R' or similar)



(Also, 14.31 with cross on D)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh my freakin' gawwwwdd!!!! Look at this CCT scramble!!!!!
D2 R2 D2 F L' U2 B' L' R F R F2 L D U' L2 R U2 R2 D2 B2 F R' D2 F'

White: U
Green: F
Solution:
x2 U' L' y' R2 U R U R' y' R' U' R' U2 L' U L U' y R U2 R' U' R U R2 U2 y R U R' U R2 R U R' F' U

Double X-cross with easy slots, easy OLL AND A PLL SKIP!~!!!!!


----------



## Zava (Dec 17, 2008)

nice 2x2 scramble:
R' F U2 R' U2 F R' U' R2 F2 R F2 R2 U' F R' F R2 F U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F


----------



## Faz (Dec 17, 2008)

3.75 - saw the whole solve during inspection, but stuffed up execution due to lockups and whatnot.

EDIT: 2.40 second try.


----------



## Kian (Dec 18, 2008)

Fun 2x2 scramble.

F R2 B U2 R' B2 F' L2 U2 F2 D F2 D2 B U D' L U F2 R' D R2 U' F D2


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 18, 2008)

Kian said:


> Fun 2x2 scramble.
> 
> F R2 B U2 R' B2 F' L2 U2 F2 D F2 D2 B U D' L U F2 R' D R2 U' F D2



Except that's obviously not a 2x2 scramble.


----------



## Kian (Dec 19, 2008)

sorry, i was unaware that a 3x3 scramble wouldn't suffice on a 2x2. that's what the scramble came from. how can you tell?

Edit: I see the 2x2 scramble before mine only uses R, F, and U moves. Is that the difference?


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 19, 2008)

2x2 scrambles will either be RFU or if they're RFULBD, they don't turn opposite faces in succession


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 19, 2008)

Kian said:


> Fun 2x2 scramble.
> 
> F R2 B U2 R' B2 F' L2 U2 F2 D F2 D2 B U D' L U F2 R' D R2 U' F D2



very nice scramble for BLD solving. I got a 1:45 on it.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 22, 2008)

*Sunday Contest Madness!*

For whatever reason, I forgot to start entering the Sunday Contest when I started Fridrich a month ago, even with my 40's averages...

I decided to, and imported the scrambles into CCT. So I'm doing the solves, but this scramble:

R D' U' F' L U' L' F2 L D R' D' U2 F2 B2 L B D' B2 D' R' B' U' B R 

Got me a new personal best! For the first four solves (1 of which had a PLL skip), I averaged about 40 seconds. With the above scramble, I got 26.93 seconds.

Analysis:
-Cross: Seemed pretty good, nice cross.
--X-Cross: As I was solving the first pair, I saw that I had one inserted already, which actually made this the 2nd pair.

-F2L: I might have had easier, but I didn't struggle with it at all. As I did the last pair, I saw the timer go to 18 seconds, and I new this would likely be a Personal Best.

-OLL: I use 4LLL (with a few additional algs) , but this OLL was the 'Cross Not Symmetric' case (I get this alg. a lot when I have to use 2-Look).

-PLL: Also, PLL, making this a Full Fridrich Last Layer. Luckily, it was the H Perm! Being excited about getting a PB, I rushed and took a risk on this: I didn't examine much, I just assumed this was the H Perm, barely getting a look at the U layer. 

A U2 afterwords, and that was it! A new PB! This was like a miracle solve for me. Try out the scramble yourself, and tell me what you think of it!


----------



## Kian (Dec 22, 2008)

gotta love accidental x-cross, haha.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 22, 2008)

Kian said:


> gotta love accidental x-cross, haha.



lol, gotta love the holidays. 

EDIT: x-cross? x-mas? conspiracy? or am I just filled with joy... 

EDIT 2: It's a shame that the solve really doesn't a make a difference in my average.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

I got 38.08. That is pretty average for me.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 23, 2008)

whoa  I thought that cross was gonna be just kinda hard...and then in the middle of the first pair (like you) I noticed it  Got a 14.96


----------



## mrbiggs (Dec 23, 2008)

Had to post it, the way I did this scramble was full step (possibly non-lucky), and I think there's a fairly easy double X-cross in there somewhere I missed (though probably at the cost of my ridiculously easy LL):

cross on bottom
F L D2 R' D' B2 D' F L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R' B' R D2 L' B U2 F' R U R' U'

my solution:

x-cross: y D' R' D' L2 y F R' F'
F2L #2: y' U R U' R' d' R' U R2
F2L #3: U R' U R U R'
F2L #4: L U' L' U2 L U' L'
PLL: R U R' U' R' F R F'
OLL: ccw U-perm + AUF


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

Zava said:


> nice 2x2 scramble:
> R' F U2 R' U2 F R' U' R2 F2 R F2 R2 U' F R' F R2 F U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F



I got 7.28, but my hands are all sweaty.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

Kian said:


> Fun 2x2 scramble.
> 
> F R2 B U2 R' B2 F' L2 U2 F2 D F2 D2 B U D' L U F2 R' D R2 U' F D2



I got 6.35


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 23, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> Had to post it, the way I did this scramble was full step (possibly non-lucky), and I think there's a fairly easy double X-cross in there somewhere I missed (though probably at the cost of my ridiculously easy LL):
> 
> cross on bottom
> F L D2 R' D' B2 D' F L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R' B' R D2 L' B U2 F' R U R' U'
> ...



I got 34.76 using my own method. YES!! I realize i am bored. It is very close to xmas.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 23, 2008)

Ryanrex116 said:


> I got 38.08. That is pretty average for me.



(If you competed in the sunday contest): Was this your best time from it?



EmersonHerrmann said:


> whoa  I thought that cross was gonna be just kinda hard...and then in the middle of the first pair (like you) I noticed it  Got a 14.96



Seeing that some with a practically Pro solve time did their cross the same way as I did, I know I'm getting better at it.


----------



## SRV (Dec 23, 2008)

I got 28.33 which is good for me... However, I had a pair fixed, but inserted in the wrong place...

P.S. Can anyone tell me what is an x-cross??


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 23, 2008)

eXtended-cross: you have a corner-edge pair already inserted when you finish your cross. This can be accidental or intentional.


----------



## Shamah02 (Jan 9, 2009)

*LAST LAYER SKIP!!!*

Hey guys. I was recently doing an average of 12 and I came across this scramble:

L2 R' B2 L2 R2 B' F D' U F' L F' L D U F2 D' U F2 L2 D2 R B' F' L2

Try it out first and see what happens... I eventually got 6.44 secs on it and I average like 22 secs.

SOLUTION:
(I don't know how to hide text)


CROSS
y U D' R y' F R' L D'

FIRST PAIR
U L U L'

SECOND PAIR
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2

THIRD PAIR
L' U2 L R' U R

FOURTH PAIR
U2 L' U' L 

LL
U'


----------



## Faz (Jan 9, 2009)

i think you scrambled wrong.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 9, 2009)

Shamah02 said:


> CROSS
> y U D' *R'* y' F R' L D'


Should be R



> THIRD PAIR
> L' U2 L R' U R
> 
> FOURTH PAIR
> U2 L' U' L


If you multislot this like L' R' U2 L U R, you can solve the last 3 corners with R' F' L F R F' L' F


----------



## Shamah02 (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh sorry about that... I fixed it


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 9, 2009)

Works for me now 

Cool. I would have gone for white cross, though.


----------



## Shamah02 (Jan 9, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Shamah02 said:
> 
> 
> > CROSS
> ...



Oh I didn't see that Probably just cause I don't use MS


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 9, 2009)

wow,  so what time did you get first shot at this?


----------



## Shamah02 (Jan 9, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> wow,  so what time did you get first shot at this?



10.53 yea I suck lol


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 11, 2009)

Try this scramble:
R2 U' R U' R' F2 U' F R F2 R2 F R F2 U' R2 F' U' F R U F U2 R2 U'

with cross on D, there's a 2x2x2 block and it takes 2 moves for a cross!
Though i didnt get a good time on it cos i wasn't warmed up..

EDIT: gosh i'm so sorry..it was a 2x2x2 scramble..forget it! =D


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 11, 2009)

Shamah02 said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > wow,  so what time did you get first shot at this?
> ...



I got a 24.43 on it, but since it was easy for me to make a double x-cross I won't count it as a PB (since there was a LL skip )

And that's just dumb; I couldn't get the LL skip making a SINGLE x-cross but i had to go for double just to get it again...

Stupid... LL...


----------



## Jude (Jan 11, 2009)

Hahaha easiest 5 2x2x2 scrambles ever. Generated by Cubemania, and my times were (using CLL):
5.00, 1.19, 3.00, 3.63, 6.13 = 3.88
It should've been better but I messed the first one up (took me like a second to realise the CLL case was FRURUF -.- ) which is very very frustrating  Should've been more like 3.2 ...

Scrambles:

1. D' L' U' L U' F L2 D' B' U L2 B U F2 L2 D L' F R2 U R' F U R2 U2
2. R F2 R2 F R U2 B' L F' R D2 R B2 L2 U' B U2 L F L F2 R B2 U' R
3. U F R2 F2 R2 F' R' D L' B' L D B D2 F D' F2 U' R U F2 U' R2 D' L'
4. F2 U F2 D' B L F2 R D2 F' R B2 R B2 R' B U2 B U R2 F R' U L D'
5. B R U' F2 L B2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F' D' F2 R' F L2 D2 B2 L2 F U2 R2 F R2

Solutions:

*1:* FL: z' y2 R' U2 R' U' R
CLL: U2 F R U R' U' F'

*2:* FL: x' y R U2 R' U2

*3*: FL/CLL: x y' L' D' L U2 L' D L U2 L U

*4*: FL: x2 y R' U2 R U' R'
CLL: U2 R U R' U' y' R' U' R U2

5: Irrelevant, think I did a 2 move first layer and ortega..

Average move count of the first 4 solves is 10 moves, and I still averaged a puny 3.88! I'm so annoyed


----------



## Faz (Jan 13, 2009)

2x2:

(1.83)	F R2 F' R' F2 R U2 R' F' U' F U R2 F2 R F' U2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 R U' R
8 moves.


----------



## Faz (Jan 14, 2009)

WOW... 

9.14 non lucky. Second try was 6.93.

8.	9.14	D' L B2 U B' D2 B' U2 F2 L' R' F2 L' B2 D' U2 L2 R D2 U' B2 R B2 D' U'

Umm. 10 move triple x cross on L (color neutral!!!!!!!). I thought it was going to be a double x cross only, so after I made the last pair, I lost over a second looking for the last pair. Easy OLL and U perm.

Triple x cross: z' y' F L' U L2 U' L' U' F' U' F2

Wow...... How freak'n easy.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 17, 2009)

U2 R2 B2 L2 U' R D' R' F' L' D' L2 B2 L D2 B2 L2 U B2 L' U B2 U' B2 U2

For 3x3.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 17, 2009)

U R' U R U2 R' U R U R F U' R F U2 F2 R2 F U' F'
2x2 scramble, got 0.69 XD


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 24, 2009)

SK said this was an easy BLD scramble. I haven't tried it yet, I'm just looking for a place to save it.

R F' R2 B2 U D' F2 L' B L' D2 B2 L F2 R U' F' R2 B L U L D B U' 

he got 48.43 btw


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 24, 2009)

D' L R F R F' L B' U' F U L2 R2 F' L R2 D' U2 L' D' F' L2 F2 R' F'

3x3, cross on U. Petrus guys could go fast here...really fast.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jan 24, 2009)

U2 B2 U L2 R F' D F L D2 L2 U B' F2 R' B L F' R2 U L2 D U L2 U2 12.08 non lucky =]

EDIT: 9.70 second try =]


----------



## qinbomaster (Jan 28, 2009)

U' L D B D' U2 R2 B' D2 U2 F R B' F' L R B2 D U' B2 F' U R2 U D'

white down, although standard color scheme is white up green front

got 11.78 (PB) first try.


----------



## Escher (Jan 28, 2009)

B' R2 F B R2 U L' R' D' F' B' L2 U L' B2 U' R' D' F' R' U' D2 B F' L' F' L' R F' L' U'

i dont know if this has been posted before, but i was looking at single records on cubemania just now and found it from 'pwagismyname'.

i got 10.05


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 1, 2009)

I SWEAR I just got this on CCT:
F2 U F' U' R' U' R U2 F U' R' U' R F R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U F2 R U F

It's for 2x2.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Feb 3, 2009)

Interesting 3x3x3 scramble, with Cross on D:

U2 R' D2 U2 B F' U2 F L2 R2 D2 L R F2 D F2 R D2 U2 B' U B' F' R F2

I got 16.66 on it.


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 4, 2009)

Yalow said:


> I SWEAR I just got this on CCT:
> F2 U F' U' R' U' R U2 F U' R' U' R F R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U F2 R U F
> 
> It's for 2x2.



haha, I don't even know a 2x2 method (I don't even own a 2x2) I just used my ES 4x4 and got 2.97 first time, lol.


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 4, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> D' L R F R F' L B' U' F U L2 R2 F' L R2 D' U2 L' D' F' L2 F2 R' F'
> 
> 3x3, cross on U. Petrus guys could go fast here...really fast.


18.66 with a twisted 2x2x3 block. I messed up the CLS case but my 2x2x3 was like 3 seconds. I could sub 14 that if I were warmed up.


----------



## King Koopa (Feb 4, 2009)

B F' D R' U R F R D2 B U2 B2 F D2 U2 B2 F' L2 R2 D F' R' F2 L R

Funny Funny Funny


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 4, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> B F' D R' U R F R D2 B U2 B2 F D2 U2 B2 F' L2 R2 D F' R' F2 L R
> 
> Funny Funny Funny




What. the. hell. 28 move speedsolve, anyone?


----------



## Escher (Feb 4, 2009)

solution? i dont see it, but it may be because im ill and practically unconscious.


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 4, 2009)

Cross: y' F' (1)
F2l 1: L' U L (3)
F2L 2: L U' L' y L' U' L (6)
F2L 3: U' y R U R' (4)
F2L 4: L' U2 L U' L' U' L (7)
OLL: U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U (9)

= 30

I said 28 in my previous post because if you don't do the U' before OLL, you don't need to finish with U.


----------



## Raffael (Feb 4, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Cross: y' F' (1)
> F2l 1: L' U L (3)
> F2L 2: L U' L' y L' U' L (6)
> F2L 3: U' y R U R' (4)
> ...



Isn`t that 27 moves because the last L in F2L 1 and the first L in F2L 2 add up into a L2?

Nice solution btw.
Didn`t see it myself but got 9.14 on the first try with yours


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 5, 2009)

D U' L R2 D U' B' D' U2 L2 B2 F' D L' R' D U' L2 R' D' U' B2 F D' L

Really easy BLD scramble. Only two of the corners need permutation.


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 5, 2009)

Raffael said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Cross: y' F' (1)
> ...




I didn't make the two Ls into and L2 because as I was solving, I paused between the move, as I had to lookahead. If it was FMC, I would've made it an L2, and not bothered with the AUF at the end.


----------



## Raffael (Feb 5, 2009)

3x3, cross on D:
B D' B D B' L2 D' R' U' L' D L' U B L D' B2 D L' F L2 F' R B L'

8 move double-x-cross, two easy F2L`s:
y M` B M B` R2 F`

got a 10.83 

Normally, I`m not even able to do a x-cross on purpose


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 5, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> D U' L R2 D U' B' D' U2 L2 B2 F' D L' R' D U' L2 R' D' U' B2 F D' L
> 
> Really easy BLD scramble. Only two of the corners need permutation.



I thought that was really hard for M2. The corner permutation was nice in that it was just parity, but it was tough parity, I had to flip an edge, and there were a few cycles of edges. I did 2:33.51.


----------



## bbplaya7821 (Feb 5, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Cross: y' F' (1)
> F2l 1: L' U L (3)
> F2L 2: L U' L' y L' U' L (6)
> F2L 3: U' y R U R' (4)
> ...



i average in the 50's and i just got 31 on this hah


----------



## McWizzle94 (Feb 6, 2009)

D2 U R' U2 R B2 F' L' R2 F U2 B F2 R' F2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U2 R' D B' F2

=]


----------



## tp21 (Feb 6, 2009)

R2 U R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 D U F L2 U2 R2 B' U' L2 R2 B2 F2 R D2

Awesome for those who scramble yellow on top.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 6, 2009)

Raffael said:


> B D' B D B' L2 D' R' U' L' D L' U B L D' B2 D L' F L2 F' R B L'


11.68...



McWizzle94 said:


> D2 U R' U2 R B2 F' L' R2 F U2 B F2 R' F2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U2 R' D B' F2


12.67...



tp21 said:


> R2 U R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 D U F L2 U2 R2 B' U' L2 R2 B2 F2 R D2


9.62...


I love these scrambles


----------



## toast (Feb 6, 2009)

tp21 said:


> R2 U R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 D U F L2 U2 R2 B' U' L2 R2 B2 F2 R D2
> 
> Awesome for those who scramble yellow on top.



Rofl 
Anyone else get an OLL skip?


----------



## Faz (Feb 6, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Raffael said:
> 
> 
> > B D' B D B' L2 D' R' U' L' D L' U B L D' B2 D L' F L2 F' R B L'
> ...



12.16
11.58
10.41 - mini pop 



9.43 on this scramble - cross on U - L' D U' L' D U2 F D U B2 F D' F R' D' U B2 D' U2 L R B' R D U'


----------



## jcuber (Feb 12, 2009)

Just got this 5x5 scramble off of CCT, I got a really good time with it!

I held the cube regulation-style (green front white top) and started with the yellow center when solving. It turned out that not only were centers good, but the way I did them, edges wound up being really easy!

Lw2 Rw R D Uw2 L2 B2 F' R F Uw' Fw' Lw2 Dw2 U' Lw B' D' B Bw2 Fw' F U2 R D L' R' Uw2 Fw' L' Rw2 B Bw2 Fw' F' U2 Rw2 B Bw2 L2 Uw' Lw Rw' Bw2 D' Uw' L' B Dw' Uw2 Bw2 F2 R2 Uw U2 Bw' F Uw2 L2 F2


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 13, 2009)

B2 U2 B' R U F' R' U2 B2 D2 R D' L' U B U2 L2 B' D2 L2 F' B' U R' L' pretty good BLD scramble, I got 1:31 with it.


----------



## Escher (Feb 14, 2009)

R' F D' U B' D' R' F L' D2 B F R D' F U2 B' F2 L R' B2 F2 L R2 B2

roux users, enjoy.


----------



## Faz (Feb 14, 2009)

10.58 - locked up on OLL. That was too easy.


----------



## dChan (Feb 14, 2009)

F D U' R' B' F U' L R B F U B F' L D2 L D2 B' F' D' L2 R' D' U2

Scramble with your normal cross on top. I got 14.76 with my hands only half-way warmed up.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 14, 2009)

R2 D R2 F L F2 R2 F' D2 F2 D' R2 B' L F D L F' D2 L B' R2 D B D

For 2x2.


----------



## Faz (Feb 15, 2009)

MistArts said:


> R2 D R2 F L F2 R2 F' D2 F2 D' R2 B' L F D L F' D2 L B' R2 D B D
> 
> For 2x2.



Thats just a very bad CLL


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > R2 D R2 F L F2 R2 F' D2 F2 D' R2 B' L F D L F' D2 L B' R2 D B D
> ...



No, it's not: x2 R' U' R D' R' U R' U' R U' R U


----------



## MistArts (Feb 15, 2009)

R2 B' L U' L2 B2 D' L' U2 F2 U' R2 B' U2 L U' L B' R' U F2 D B U' B2

For 2x2.


----------



## Escher (Feb 16, 2009)

R' F2 L' U' L2 R2 B D2 U' R D2 R2 U' R D' F D L B2 D2 R F2 L2 B' L2

another ridiculously easy scramble, i get rather a lot of these 
i have a .txt file on one of my PCs that has maybe 18 or more scrambles like this, or better 

i got 11.95 without warming up anyway.


----------



## Raffael (Feb 19, 2009)

3x3, scramble with cross-colour on bottom:
F L D F D' F' R' U2 F D' F D' B' L F2 U' F D B D L F' R' D' R'


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 19, 2009)

Escher said:


> R' F2 L' U' L2 R2 B D2 U' R D2 R2 U' R D' F D L B2 D2 R F2 L2 B' L2
> 
> another ridiculously easy scramble, i get rather a lot of these
> i have a .txt file on one of my PCs that has maybe 18 or more scrambles like this, or better
> ...



nice easy x-cross, i got 25.65, could have been faster tho.


----------



## Raffael (Feb 19, 2009)

Raffael said:


> 3x3, scramble with cross-colour on bottom:
> F L D F D' F' R' U2 F D' F D' B' L F2 U' F D B D L F' R' D' R'



just a few minutes afterwards:
R' B R2 D R' U L U' B2 R F2 R2 U2 R2 D F' L U' B2 L2 U B' D2 L2 B



And another one:
F2 U R' B R' D2 L' U2 R2 F2 L F L2 D' F' D' R' B D2 B R' D2 R' U2 L'

14-move-triple-x-cross 

y' D F' L2 F2 U2 L' d L U2 L2 R' U R L' (14)
y' U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L (8)
y l' U2 L U L' U l U2 (8)
y' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' (14)

44 moves HTM.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Feb 20, 2009)

Raffael said:


> Raffael said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3, scramble with cross-colour on bottom:
> ...



I failed the 1st one, 12.63 on the second one, and screwed up the timer on the last one xD. The second solve was nice though. No mistakes, just a smooth solve =]


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 20, 2009)

R U R' U F U F' U L U L' U B U B' U D U U' U U' U U' U U'

for the 3x3x3


----------



## Faz (Feb 20, 2009)

Dude - that scramble is stupid - i got 5.30.


----------



## Raffael (Feb 20, 2009)

nice one again today:
3x3, scramble with cross-colour on bottom
F' L D2 R' F2 D' B2 D F R' B R2 F U2 L F' D2 L B' L D2 B U2 F L2

9-move double x-cross:
R' D' B' D' L R2 B2 R2 B

I got a 18.97, which is rather fast for me.(2-look-OLL)


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 22, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Generate a couple of scrambles
> Remove the last 7 moves
> Fix the crosses in 7 moves


genius!


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 23, 2009)

B2 R' F2 D2 F' R U2 F' U2 B U2 F D2 R' U L' D2 F L2 D' R2 D F' L' F2

just got this one on cubemania... 9.68 non-lucky...

cross: L U L F' D2 y L2
F2L:
1+2: U L U' L2 U L 
3: U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' 
4: y U2 R U' R'
OLL: R' U' R' F R F' U R
PLL: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2

50 moves


----------



## Raffael (Feb 24, 2009)

3x3, scramble with cross-colour on bottom:
L D F R2 F' D2 R2 D' F R' F R F L2 F2 R2 B D2 B' D F' R F D L2

X-cross: y2 R D' R' U' F D2 (6)
2nd: U' R U2 R' (4)
3rd:y' L U' L' (3)
4th+Edge control: R U R' U R U2 R2 F R F' (10)
OLL: y R U R' U R U2 R' (7)
PLL: U + T-Perm (15)

45 moves HTM
I got a 12.93


----------



## Escher (Feb 24, 2009)

D B' D2 B' L F' R U B D L B R' F2 L' F' D2 F D F R' F2 D2 R2 B2

for 2x2

1.60 'non lucky' single - new PB 

EDIT
- full step CLL, if you will


----------



## TMOY (Feb 24, 2009)

2.66 for me. I suck at Magic 
But I would definitely not call this solve unlucky, not even with quotes.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Feb 27, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> R U R' U F U F' U L U L' U B U B' U D U U' U U' U U' U U'
> 
> for the 3x3x3



This one is dumb...... I got a 4.67........



Raffael said:


> nice one again today:
> 3x3, scramble with cross-colour on bottom
> F' L D2 R' F2 D' B2 D F R' B R2 F U2 L F' D2 L B' L D2 B U2 F L2
> 
> ...



24.10  way too many mistakes.......



Cerberus said:


> B2 R' F2 D2 F' R U2 F' U2 B U2 F D2 R' U L' D2 F L2 D' R2 D F' L' F2
> 
> just got this one on cubemania... 9.68 non-lucky...
> 
> ...



17.46 xD



Raffael said:


> 3x3, scramble with cross-colour on bottom:
> L D F R2 F' D2 R2 D' F R' F R F L2 F2 R2 B D2 B' D F' R F D L2
> 
> X-cross: y2 R D' R' U' F D2 (6)
> ...



17.31 xD I suck.........


----------



## Escher (Feb 27, 2009)

R F' U F2 U' F' U2 F2 R U' R2 F2 U2 F' U' R' U F2 U' F U' R2 U2 F U'

1.02 on 2x2...

EDIT:

R2 F2 U2 F2 R' U R F U' F' U F R' U R U2 F U F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U' F

and 1.31 on 2x2...


----------



## dChan (Feb 27, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> R U R' U F U F' U L U L' U B U B' U D U U' U U' U U' U U'
> 
> for the 3x3x3



I am just wondering but what program or website generated this scramble? The U's at the end seem to defy the logic that most scramble programs follow.


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 27, 2009)

Doesn't the fact that this scramble is basically the inverse of how a Fridrich solver would solve it make it seem a tad suspicious? This combined with the U U' bit at the end means its obviously fake, generated by bamman.


----------



## Raffael (Mar 3, 2009)

3x3, scramble with cross colour on bottom

B2 L U2 R2 D' B2 U R B' R' F2 L2 F L2 F2 U' B U2 B' U2 R2 D2 F' D L'

LL skip spoiler below:

y R' F R L2 y R D'F D' (8)
y' U L' U2 L (4)
U2 y' R' U' R y U R U' R' (8)
U'R' U' R U' R' U R (8)
y R' U2 R U' R B' R' B (8)
U (1)

And its on tape


----------



## Gparker (Mar 5, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> R U R' U F U F' U L U L' U B U B' U D U U' U U' U U' U U'
> 
> for the 3x3x3



wow, i sucked so bad and got 7.05


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 6, 2009)

Hand-scramble, so it doesn't really count, but still... (I reversed my FMC solve for it: FMC people! Make this uber-low!):

F2 U' R U R' F' R' F R U' R' U F2 U' R U2 F U' F' D' R2 D' R' U2 L U L (27f)

And this is from a guy who barely gets sub-50s...


----------



## dChan (Mar 8, 2009)

I got a 10.42 on this scramble from Cubemania... for a competition. It would have been an 8 or 9 but I panicked when I got to PLL.

Scramble with cross on front. I did this competition style so for me I scrambled with green on front and white on top then did opposite color(blue) to start the solve. So actually, if you don't know opposite color solving you should scramble with cross on back:

F' R' U2 F' U' R' F' R' U' R U R B2 L D2 F' R U' F L2 D2 B2 U2 L F2

My solution:


Spoiler



x2 D2 L U L' R' x' y R' U R U2 R U' R' U R U R' L' U' L U2 y' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (29 HTM)


----------



## Faz (Mar 8, 2009)

O wow! 7.89 - didn't read your solution. I got an OLL skip though.

EDIT: Double wow! Same solution. CN ftw!


----------



## dChan (Mar 8, 2009)

@fazrulz: Haha, that's a coincidence! Nice job on whooping me. And I'd say opposite color solving FTW!!

EDIT: Oh, yeah, it was: http://cubemania.org/puzzles/2/competitions/15/March 08, 2009


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 8, 2009)

I did cross on back and also got the same solution. Didn't time it though because I've got cold hands. Pretty awesome scramble really


----------



## dChan (Mar 8, 2009)

Haha, I guess for any Fridrich solver the solution would probably be pretty much the same if they saw that scramble. And, yes, I agree, it is an awesome scramble! I think it was a scramble for fazrulz's daily competition too on Cubemania(I knwo it was for a competition, just forgot which one).


----------



## toast (Mar 9, 2009)

F' R F' R F U R' U' F R' F' R' U' F U' F' R F R U R2 U' R2 U2 R2

Damn, 1.09. Crazy. 2x2.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 9, 2009)

toast said:


> F' R F' R F U R' U' F R' F' R' U' F U' F' R F R U R2 U' R2 U2 R2
> 
> Damn, 1.09. Crazy. 2x2.



1.29, my 2x2 sucks. :/

Here's a better one: U2 R2 U' R F R2 U' F' R2 U F U R' U2 R F' R' U' F' U R' U R U R2 
0.89


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 9, 2009)

dChan said:


> I got a 10.42 on this scramble from Cubemania... for a competition. It would have been an 8 or 9 but I panicked when I got to PLL.
> 
> Scramble with cross on front. I did this competition style so for me I scrambled with green on front and white on top then did opposite color(blue) to start the solve. So actually, if you don't know opposite color solving you should scramble with cross on back:
> 
> ...



Nice scramble, I got a 9.09 OLL skip =]


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Nothing crazy, but R2 U2 L2 U' L B' R' B2 D L2 U B' D2 F2 D L B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' D2 F2 has a really nice cross 

Edit: Very nice 2x2. Was gonna be good but I dropped it and got 4.64
U2 F' U' F R2 F2 U2 F U' R' F2 U F' U2 R' F R' F' U' F R' U2 F R F'

Edit: Another good one for 2x2, it cancels into an R2 U2 R U2 R2 

R2 F U2 F R2 F2 U2 R' F R' U' R2 U' F' U' F R2 U R U2 F' R2 U2 R' U

Edit again: Wow, when you practice 2x2 you get a lot of these.

(2.59)	R2 U R2 U2 R F R2 U' F' R U' R2 U F' U2 R U2 F R F R U2 F R' F'


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 10, 2009)

3x3x3

U' L U' F U2 F2 D' B' D2 R' F' D' U2 F' D2 B2 D' F' D2 U' B2 F2 D U' R2


At first I thought I forgot to change it from 2x2x2


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 10, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> 3x3x3
> 
> U' L U' F U2 F2 D' B' D2 R' F' D' U2 F' D2 B2 D' F' D2 U' B2 F2 D U' R2
> 
> ...



11.91


----------



## Gparker (Mar 10, 2009)

for blind

L2 R' D U' F' D2 U L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 B2 U B' F' D2 U' L2 R2 U2 R2 B F2 L2 F' 

Easy, but i got 6:11.91, which isnt bad FOR ME, id like to see other really good people do this one


----------



## aukrainea (Mar 11, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> I needed some easy scrambles(ones with the cross already done) because somebody challenged me with a average of 3, and any scrambles. I don't know any, and wondering if anybody could help me out. Thanks. NOTE: this is for the 3x3.


Scramble: L2 R' B2 L2 R2 B' F D' U F' L F' L D U F2 D' U F2 L2 D2 R B' F' L2

Solve: y U D' R y' F R' L D' U L U L' R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R2 L' U2 L R' U R U2 L' U' L U' 

But put it on on something that people will not see through the camera!


----------



## Raffael (Mar 13, 2009)

3x3, scramble with cross-colour on bottom:

R2 U B L2 D L D' B2 U' F2 D2 B D' B' U' B2 R' F U L2 D F U' R F2

Probably one of the easiest F2L's I ever had.

44 HTM spoiler below:

This was my actual way of solving it.
(13.16 btw 
y' z' R U' R' U R (5)
z y' U R' U2 R (4)
U2 x U2 R' U2 R (5)
z U2 L U2 r' (4)
U R U' R' U R U R' (8)
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r' (8)
U2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (10)


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 15, 2009)

Check this out. I had a layer skip in 2x2x2


----------



## Garmon (Mar 15, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Check this out. I had a layer skip in 2x2x2


I got 1.31 - F, R, U, R', U', F'


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 15, 2009)

2x2:

R2 F R2 U2 F R' F' U' F2 R F' U2 R U F U R2 U2 F U' R F2 U2 R U

Yeah, 1.01


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 15, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Check this out. I had a layer skip in 2x2x2



It's not THAT uncommon.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 15, 2009)

yea LL skip in 2x2 isnt really that uncommen. i did an average of 100 yesterday and got 2 of them


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 15, 2009)

Gparker said:


> yea LL skip in 2x2 isnt really that uncommen. i did an average of 100 yesterday and got 2 of them



Not LL skip, first layer skip.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 15, 2009)

It wasn't an LL skip. It was a first layer skip, what is less common. (It was a PLL skip too for me (0.87) )

Damn... Tim is too fast...


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 15, 2009)

Well I got 1.87 my best time ever


----------



## Faz (Mar 17, 2009)

Jai said:


> New 2x2 PB average:
> (3.08), 4.01, 4.56, 3.30, 3.50, (4.97), 3.76, 3.43, 3.86, 3.97, 3.13, 3.27 = 3.68



Lol - who changed the 2 threads around?


----------



## Raffael (Mar 20, 2009)

3x3 BLD:
B2 R2 D2 B2 D' R F2 R F D L' B U F U R2 B D F2 R U B R U R'
(scramble, then do a y2; easy edges + 4 corners allready in place)

And a nice 4x4 scramble:
R' F Uw R2 F U2 Fw' L2 D' F Dw2 B' L' F2 Lw Bw2 U2 L' U Fw2 Uw Lw' D2 B' R2 F' Rw' D' R' D F2 U' Bw Dw' Fw2 L' D R' Dw2 L2
(great centers  )

EDIT:
Directly after the 4x4 above, Cubemania gave me this 4x4 scramble:
Bw2 R F R2 F' R U2 Bw2 Uw F' U' F' L' Fw' R D B' D2 Bw2 R2 Bw' Dw R U B R Dw' B Uw' Fw R Uw B D2 F R' Bw2 U2 Bw2 Lw

i wonder what thw probability for this is.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Mar 24, 2009)

D B' D U2 B F R2 F' L' B2 L' D2 B F' R' U' B2 F2 D U B2 L2 B F' R'

I got a 12.08 on this one =]


----------



## jsh33 (Mar 25, 2009)

Cross color on top:
U F' L2 U' L' B U' L' U2 L2 B' U' R U B2 D' L' F D2 B2 D2 R' U R' D2
Awesome xcross/cross 
also the f2l pairs were solved floating around in the top layer 

I got a 16.30, I average ~ 22 secs.


----------



## gasmus (Mar 26, 2009)

(cross colour on D): D U F' R2 F2 L R' B2 R' F L R2 F' L2 B2 F U B' F' D2 U2 R2 B D

6.83

X-cross: y R D R D L'
2nd + 3rd pairs: U D'(simultaneously) R U2 R' U2 R U' R' E (or E' not sure)
4th pair: L U' L' U L U' L'
OLL: r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U R' r
PLL: z U R2 U' R' U R2 D' R U' R' D

45 moves

extremely easy, could have done double x-cross but i usually mess them up


----------



## Tortin (Mar 26, 2009)

F2 L' D' L' B' U B' U' B R' U2 R B' U B2 D F U' F2 U' B' U' R2 U' R' Cross on D. Easy x-cross.

I got 16.40.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 26, 2009)

Raffael said:


> 3x3 BLD:
> B2 R2 D2 B2 D' R F2 R F D L' B U F U R2 B D F2 R U B R U R'
> (scramble, then do a y2; easy edges + 4 corners allready in place)
> 
> ...



1:34.16 Double parity.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 26, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Check this out. I had a layer skip in 2x2x2



2.34 Stupid locking up 2x2...That picture site has...unusual sponsers...


----------



## Gparker (Mar 26, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > Check this out. I had a layer skip in 2x2x2
> ...



i also got a 2.34. and yes it does, some chat came up and um yea 
i took awhile to recognize no AUF


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 27, 2009)

This is an interesting scramble. No U turns at all.
L' F2 B2 L2 B' F' L' D F' L' B F D' L2 R' B2 R2 F' D2 L F R L2 B2 L

And I had one with no U or R turns, but I seem to have lost it...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 27, 2009)

gasmus said:


> (cross colour on D): D U F' R2 F2 L R' B2 R' F L R2 F' L2 B2 F U B' F' D2 U2 R2 B D
> 
> 6.83
> 
> ...



x-cross: y R D R D *L'*
2nd-3rd: U D' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' *E'*
4th: L U' L' U *L U' L'*
OLL: r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U R' r
PLL: *z* U R2 U' R' U R2 D' R U' R' D


----------



## Escher (Mar 27, 2009)

B2 L2 F2 D' U B2 F L2 R U F' R' B F' D2 L' R2 D2 U2 F' L F2 L' R' D'

i think this scramble speaks for itself.


----------



## gasmus (Mar 27, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> gasmus said:
> 
> 
> > (cross colour on D): D U F' R2 F2 L R' B2 R' F L R2 F' L2 B2 F U B' F' D2 U2 R2 B D
> ...



woah, oops guess i was too happy to notice thanks

you'd think after 3 years of cubing i wouldnt make so many mistakes...


----------



## TMOY (Mar 27, 2009)

Raffael said:


> EDIT:
> Directly after the 4x4 above, Cubemania gave me this 4x4 scramble:
> Bw2 R F R2 F' R U2 Bw2 Uw F' U' F' L' Fw' R D B' D2 Bw2 R2 Bw' Dw R U B R Dw' B Uw' Fw R Uw B D2 F R' Bw2 U2 Bw2 Lw
> i wonder what thw probability for this is.


1:30.96 for me. Not lucky  (I solve first 2 centers simultaneously)


----------



## Bomber (Mar 27, 2009)

Scramble said:


> D' U L2 F D' U F' L2 F2 R2 D2 U' F D' F' L' R D L' R2 U' R' D2 R2 B



This isn't one of those scrambles where half of the F2L is done for you, it is plainly just a fun scramble to solve. Make the cross easily whilst making sure you preserve the pair and you'll be good. I found the F2L simply to be R U R's, it was weird and fun.

I only got 18.44, which isn't amazing, but I had fun!


And cross on 'D'.


----------



## Raffael (Mar 28, 2009)

Another easy one from Cubemania:
3x3, cross on D
R2 U' R2 B2 L' F D' L' F2 U' F' R B2 R2 F L' D F' D R2 B D F2 R' U

L' D F' L2 D2 L (6)
d F2 L F2 L' (5)
U' R' U' R (4)
L U' L' (3)
y r U2 R' U' R U' R (8)
U2 x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 (11)

37 moves HTM


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 30, 2009)

Cross on D

B' R2 B' F2 D2 R' D L' R2 B2 F2 D U F D' U' B2 F R' B' F U' F2 L U

I screwed that up so bad, really REALLY easy extended cross, then a kind of weird F2L.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 30, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Cross on D
> 
> B' R2 B' F2 D2 R' D L' R2 B2 F2 D U F D' U' B2 F R' B' F U' F2 L U
> 
> I screwed that up so bad, really REALLY easy extended cross, then a kind of weird F2L.



14.37 ; Horrible lock-up on the V-perm.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 1, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Cross on D
> 
> B' R2 B' F2 D2 R' D L' R2 B2 F2 D U F D' U' B2 F R' B' F U' F2 L U


10.94 :/ sweet f2l, but the LL was kinda bad


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 1, 2009)

Escher said:


> B2 L2 F2 D' U B2 F L2 R U F' R' B F' D2 L' R2 D2 U2 F' L F2 L' R' D'
> 
> i think this scramble speaks for itself.



15.08



Yalow said:


> Cross on D
> 
> B' R2 B' F2 D2 R' D L' R2 B2 F2 D U F D' U' B2 F R' B' F U' F2 L U
> 
> I screwed that up so bad, really REALLY easy extended cross, then a kind of weird F2L.



13.97

By the way, my hands were very cold and I even popped while scrambling these and the lighting sucks. Expect them to be 20% faster when I'm fully prepared. They were incredibly easy scrambles.


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 1, 2009)

Escher said:


> B2 L2 F2 D' U B2 F L2 R U F' R' B F' D2 L' R2 D2 U2 F' L F2 L' R' D'
> 
> i think this scramble speaks for itself.



11.08 with a PLL skip 0_0


----------



## dChan (Apr 1, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Cross on D
> 
> B' R2 B' F2 D2 R' D L' R2 B2 F2 D U F D' U' B2 F R' B' F U' F2 L U
> 
> I screwed that up so bad, really REALLY easy extended cross, then a kind of weird F2L.



Gah, I suck. I got 13.30 only.



Escher said:


> B2 L2 F2 D' U B2 F L2 R U F' R' B F' D2 L' R2 D2 U2 F' L F2 L' R' D'
> 
> i think this scramble speaks for itself.



Even more suckage, only 15.12. Both of these gave me a G-permutation.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 2, 2009)

D' U2 B2 F2 L B2 D' L2 R U' B2 D2 R2 B2 L R2 F2 D2 F2 D' R' U' B2 L R

Cross on right. 4 move x-cross with a preserved pair.


----------



## Escher (Apr 2, 2009)

for BLD cubers - B F' U' B U L B2 D B F U2 F2 R2 U' B U B F D L B F L' U L

The edges on this scramble... 
A very nice scramble for speedsolving too.

(highlight to see solution)


X-cross : x2 L' D' L R' B'
2nd Pair : L U L'
3rd pair : R' U' R
last pair + edge control : U R U R' U Dw' F R U R' F' 
COLL : R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L (i made this alg)
EPLL : M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' (41)

41/10.47 = 3.91 tps (it could've been sub 10, if i was just a bit better at COLL - Im learning it in lieu of CLL on 2x2, seeing as i barely do 2x2 any more)


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 2, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> D' U2 B2 F2 L B2 D' L2 R U' B2 D2 R2 B2 L R2 F2 D2 F2 D' R' U' B2 L R
> 
> Cross on right. 4 move x-cross with a preserved pair.



wow 10.58 on that scramble 4 me. that was just too easy....


----------



## Pr3miuM (Apr 2, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Check this out. I had a layer skip in 2x2x2



Nice scramble. I tried a random algorithm to orient some pieces and accidentally fully solved it. This is a 6 move solution.

After the scramble hold the cube so that the 2 already oriented pieces are on the top right and down right places. Then just do:

F R U R' U' F'

It kinda scares you when you don't really consciously try to solve it and just try an alg to see what happends and it's just done.


----------



## Faz (Apr 3, 2009)

hadley - 8.98
escher - 9.59

both non lucky. : )


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 4, 2009)

Escher said:


> for BLD cubers - B F' U' B U L B2 D B F U2 F2 R2 U' B U B F D L B F L' U L
> 
> The edges on this scramble...
> A very nice scramble for speedsolving too.
> ...


Nice COLL alg. I've also found that myself recently. By made, I mean, I was messing around with Lofty's F-Perm and my OH R-perm and randomly got a short nice alg.
For this solve, I got 35 moves with OLL skip.
I'll now try it BLD.
2:35.51
Could have been better. I'm out of practice and very tired.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 4, 2009)

I "made" that same alg. By made I mean I used Ron's Cubesolver.


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 4, 2009)

(17.55)	F' R U2 B2 D2 U B' U2 R2 B2 L' R2 F' D' B R2 D2 U2 F D2 L R' U L' U'

Very nice scramble. Someone faster could probably have a double x-cross.

I could have done much better :/


----------



## holypasta (Apr 4, 2009)

try M2 E2 M2 E2
technically, a "random scramble" can result in a solved cube
so this thread is kind of dumb
i agree with pcharles93:
"You should just race him fairly. You know? Like the rest of us."


----------



## Ellis (Apr 4, 2009)

holypasta said:


> try M2 E2 M2 E2
> technically, a "random scramble" can result in a solved cube
> so this thread is kind of dumb
> i agree with pcharles93:
> "You should just race him fairly. You know? Like the rest of us."



Epic fail-

1) That IS NOT A RANDOM SCRAMBLE. Yes it _could_ happen that the cube is solved after a random scramble, but the chances of that happening are so impossibly small that you can safely say that it wont ever happen to anyone here. Has it happened to you? What was the scramble?
2) This thread is not dumb. I think you may be missing the point of it. 
3) This thread is old, he doesn't need advice anymore, I think he said somewhere in here that he already raced him, and that was like... what... 7 months ago.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 4, 2009)

B F2 L R2 B' L U' F2 L' R2 B2 F L2 B2 F D F' L B F U B' F R F 
Got 29.75 OH.
It was not D or U cross, I forgot, maybe F. I actually didn't even make a cross. Built some blocks and it became a really cool color neutral solve. I'm not color neutral usually, but for this solve, I had no delays at all being neutral. Green was my D layer here, usually I do White or yellow.

Interesting enough, this is part of my PB average.

This time I scrambled blue on top, white on front. Again, got a nice Green cross.
U' B2 U' B D2 B D B F U2 R2 B F U' F' L' U' L2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B' F U 
29.81. I am color neutral now? Feels awkward.


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 5, 2009)

This 2x2 scramble's a bit overwhelming - I couldn't decide what to start with 

F' R U R' U' F U2 F2 R F2 U F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' F' R' U2 R' U2 F' U F'


2.27: R2 U' R F2 R' U R2 F' U2 F R' F2 R F' U F' U R' U R F' U R U2 F


----------



## Escher (Apr 5, 2009)

F U F' L R2 D U2 B2 F' D2 U2 L B2 D2 B F' U L F D2 L' R' U' B D2

this ones for petrus users.


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Escher said:


> F U F' L R2 D U2 B2 F' D2 U2 L B2 D2 B F' U L F D2 L' R' U' B D2
> 
> this ones for petrus users.



14.72  I had an FRUR'U'F' OLL and an edge cycle.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 5, 2009)

Escher said:


> F U F' L R2 D U2 B2 F' D2 U2 L B2 D2 B F' U L F D2 L' R' U' B D2
> 
> this ones for petrus users.



20.20
Using Red as D layer. I'm not in a great CN mode today. The Double Excross I think was only 4 moves.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Apr 6, 2009)

tp21 said:


> R2 U R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 D U F L2 U2 R2 B' U' L2 R2 B2 F2 R D2
> 
> Awesome for those who scramble yellow on top.



8.05. =]


----------



## Xtian (Apr 6, 2009)

B U' B U2 R' U2 R L B2 L B F' R2 F' B2 D' R2 F2 B' L2 R' D' F' B R2 (cross on U)

Beat my PB from 31 to 26 sec.

For 2x2 - F2 R2 U2 R' U B R' D2 R B D2 F U B2 D' R' D F L D' F' L2 U L2 F2

Where to start? xD


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 6, 2009)

tp21 said:


> R2 U R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 D U F L2 U2 R2 B' U' L2 R2 B2 F2 R D2



Lol. I wish we could count these scrambles as our own. I got 20 seconds. Beat my record by 5 seconds I think.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 6, 2009)

B2 F L R2 B L R' B2 F L2 R2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 F' D B L R' F' R2 U2 B

Easy cross, and if you actually have any spatial awareness, you'll notice that it also forms a corner-edge pair too.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Apr 6, 2009)

yes, i did race and beat him without any special scrambles. so i did do it fair.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 7, 2009)

this is so easy


B' D' U F2 R U B' F2 R2 B2 D2 R' B2 F' R2 B F2 L R' D' R' U' R2 D R'


look at that 2x2 block! scramble with white top, green front


----------



## kuzelnet (Apr 9, 2009)

*Sweet Scramble*

Hey I just got this scramble from cubetimer.com

Awesome looking.

P.S : make your cross colour at the bottom (e.g. if i solve cross with green put green at the bottom side)

here goes

B2 D' B' D' F2 D U' L' U' F B2 U' F2 B' D' L2 R' D L B U2 L F R D'

ALSO I MADE NEW RECORD 25.92 !!  Only 4 of the G perm and 1 N perm for my PLL to learn 

OLL ........... Ill just stick with 2 look lol


----------



## Edam (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5799

its a sticky at the top of the forum...


----------



## Xtian (Apr 9, 2009)

For 2x2:

F2 U' B R' U' F R' B2 R' B2 L' U B U' F2 U' L' U' B R2 F' R2 B2 R' D2

I wish I'd recognised the skip much faster...


----------



## Raffael (Apr 9, 2009)

3x3, cross-colour on D:
D F' D L F U2 R' U2 R' B D L' U' L' D2 R2 F L' U B D B2 R D R'

13.71 

39 moves, Spoiler below:

x-cross: R' D L D R D' (6)
2nd:U R' U2 R (4)
3rd+4th: U2 F' U L F L' (6)
OLL: y2 R U R' U' R' F R F' (8)
PLL: U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' (15)


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 9, 2009)

B R' U L' R D' U L R D2 B F' L R2 F R D L' R D2 U2 B' R' F' U2

Why did I have to get this when I wasn't warmed up? 

10.34 by the way.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 9, 2009)

Gparker said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > rahulkadukar said:
> ...



Really? I got 0.77.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 11, 2009)

Got a new pb with this scramble: U2 L R U2 L R2 D' R2 L D' U' B' L' R D2 U L U' L' R' F' U R2 U2 F
Cross on top, one move.


----------



## Raffael (Apr 11, 2009)

3x3, scramble with cross-colour on bottom:
D B2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U' L U2 B2 R2 U2 L' F U' F' R U' R2 B2

7 move double-x-cross:
y2 D' L2 F2 L2 B L B'


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 11, 2009)

(0,5) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (4,2) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (-3,3) /

Cube shape skip, and no parity.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 11, 2009)

R' D' B2 F' U F D' U2 R U B2 R B2 R' L' F L2 F U' B' L' F L' B2 F'
Cross in front.
X-cross skip.


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 11, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> R' D' B2 F' U F D' U2 R U B2 R B2 R' L' F L2 F U' B' L' F L' B2 F'
> Cross in front.
> X-cross skip.



12.27  Easy OLL and J perm, could have been sub 12 but I locked up on the J.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Apr 11, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> R' D' B2 F' U F D' U2 R U B2 R B2 R' L' F L2 F U' B' L' F L' B2 F'
> Cross in front.
> X-cross skip.



8.55. =]


----------



## Escher (Apr 12, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> R' D' B2 F' U F D' U2 R U B2 R B2 R' L' F L2 F U' B' L' F L' B2 F'
> Cross in front.
> X-cross skip.



8.08... that was insane. I actually don't understand. I wasn't warmed up either. Magic  

Solution

cross, set up 2 pairs: L' U L U L F' L' (7)
finish f2l: R U' R' U L' U L U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U R U' R' (24)
OLL: (U') x' R U' R' U l' U2 R U y R U R' (36)
PLL: (U2) x' R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R x' Uw (47)

I did an average of 150 of that PLL today, avg of 1.31 i think, and i got a couple sub 1s on it before that. I'm guessing that the PLL was about 1.2 on that solve, it was a decent execution. The OLL was recognised practically instantly, and its a very fast one, so the whole LL was definitely sub 3 (about 6 tps). 
The f2l was about 5 tps, too 

Sublime solve. I wish I had had that scramble, so I could count it as a PB! Oh well...


----------



## Tortin (Apr 12, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Got a new pb with this scramble: U2 L R U2 L R2 D' R2 L D' U' B' L' R D2 U L U' L' R' F' U R2 U2 F
> Cross on top, one move.



xD I got a PLL skip on this.


----------



## Faz (Apr 12, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> (0,5) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (4,2) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (-3,3) /
> 
> Cube shape skip, and no parity.



Easy EP for me. 17.64


----------



## Raffael (Apr 12, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> R' D' B2 F' U F D' U2 R U B2 R B2 R' L' F L2 F U' B' L' F L' B2 F'
> Cross in front.
> X-cross skip.



Accidently scrambling with cross on D gave me an easy 4-move-x-cross with an additional preserved pair.
2 look OLL rewarded me with a PLL skip. 

y F R' F R (4)
y R U2 R' (3)
y' U2 R U R' U' F R' F' R (9)
y' R U' R' d R' U' R (7)
y2 r U2 R' U' R U' r' (7)
y2 l' U' L U R U' L' U (8)
B2 (1)

39 moves HTM


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 12, 2009)

D L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U' R' B F L2 F' B' R' U'

you'll figure it out yourself


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 12, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> D L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U' R' B F L2 F' B' R' U'
> 
> you'll figure it out yourself



I think I just got a new pb. 

(I hope that wasn't a real scramble.)


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 12, 2009)

U' R F R2 F2 R U F U2 R F R2 F' U' R' F' U' R' F R' U F2 R2 F U2
For 2x2, I had a 3.02


----------



## Escher (Apr 13, 2009)

R' B R2 D2 L R B2 F' D2 B2 F' D' B' U2 B2 F' D' R D2 F' U L D' U' B'

yum, 9.11 with anti sune and G perm.
For somebody who has been awake for 27 hours, that isnt half bad.

EDIt, aww, if i'd done it another way i would've gotten RUR'U' x3 last slot, then an easy W shape OLL, and a U perm... Oh well!


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 13, 2009)

(-5,2) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,2) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (-4,3) / (3,4) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (0,5) / (3,5) / (0,3) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,1)

Also, Rowan, 9.09 with R perm


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

D L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U' R' B F L2 F' B' R' U'

This was posted somewhere else, but I think it deserves a place here.
Got a new PB of 0.02 (the stackmat can't go any lower)


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 15, 2009)

byu said:


> D L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U' R' B F L2 F' B' R' U'
> 
> This was posted somewhere else, but I think it deserves a place here.
> Got a new PB of 0.02 (the stackmat can't go any lower)



That's probably impossible.. 

You have to touch the cube and you can't touch it when you stop the timer. I get times around 0.08 on this one  0.05 is record after 4 tries


----------



## Gparker (Apr 15, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > D L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U' R' B F L2 F' B' R' U'
> ...



yea i got 0.02 twice and thats when i was rubbing my thumb around it

and how do you get 0.08? lol i can only get 0.13 

EDIT: 0.08 next try 

EDIT # 2: average of 5

1)0.08
2)0.08
3)0.09
4)0.09
5)0.08


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 15, 2009)

U2 B2 D2 L2 D' U' L' B F' D2 B' L2 R B' L' R F2 R' U2 L R2 U' F D' U

a very nice 3op scramble, no pieces solved but memo is absurdly easy.

unfortunately you have to do x first before you scramble.


----------



## leeho (Apr 16, 2009)

Gparker said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...



I dont think its impossible.

I got 0.03

Average of 5
1) 0.05
2) 0.06
3) 0.04
4) 0.05
5) 0.03

Put the cube right infront of the timer so that when you lift your hand off the timer you nudge it and then hands back down. Thats how i do it.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 17, 2009)

leeho said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > SimonWestlund said:
> ...



to get those times you probably would have to touch the timer and the cube at the same time at some time, but it might be possible. 

F D F2 D' R U' F' D' B2 R' F' D' R B2 D F2 R D2 B' R' B' D' L2 F2 R'

easy dubble xcross


----------



## Novriil (Apr 18, 2009)

I did this green in fort and white top.
B F2 D2 U2 B2 U2 L R D' L R2 B' U F L' R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 B' U

hope i wrote it don right  it's from CCT. cross and F2L IS REALLY GOOD.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 18, 2009)

leeho said:


> I dont think its impossible.
> 
> I got 0.03



You might have an older gen-2 timer.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 19, 2009)

Easy 9-move double xcross:
D2 F U' F' D L' U L2 B' R' B' R2 F2 R D B' R U' R' U' F R B2 R' D' R2


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 19, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Easy 9-move double xcross:
> D2 F U' F' D L' U L2 B' R' B' R2 F2 R D B' R U' R' U' F R B2 R' D' R2



That is really nice. I got the double xcross, an OLL that I know, and 3-corner PLL. Didn't time it though.


----------



## Faz (Apr 19, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Easy 9-move double xcross:
> D2 F U' F' D L' U L2 B' R' B' R2 F2 R D B' R U' R' U' F R B2 R' D' R2



Ooh 8.36. 10char


----------



## Bomber (Apr 20, 2009)

L R2 B F R2 B' L R' B' F2 D' L' U2 L' R D2 B F L B' F2 L2 D U' B

A tasty x-cross. You'll love it.


----------



## Kian (Apr 20, 2009)

2x2 CCT Scramble

R2 U F' R2 U2 F' U R2 F' U' R F2 U2 R2 U R F2 U2 F' R' F' U2 R2 F U2

Looked down at the cube and nearly flipped. So easy.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 21, 2009)

Kian said:


> 2x2 CCT Scramble
> 
> R2 U F' R2 U2 F' U R2 F' U' R F2 U2 R2 U R F2 U2 F' R' F' U2 R2 F U2
> 
> Looked down at the cube and nearly flipped. So easy.



wow, very nice! 0.97!


----------



## Bomber (Apr 21, 2009)

R B2 U F2 D U' F2 D U2 B2 F2 L D F' L R B L' R' D2 F' D U L B2

Easy cross; if done right, as I am sure will be quite obvious, you'll have yourself a free F2L pair. Delicious.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Apr 22, 2009)

D' L2 F' L' U R' F U B' D' U2 R L' F' U2 D2 B' L2 D2 F D2 R L2 U' B'

I got 9.38...=/
It was in the middle of a 13.xy average...


----------



## Raffael (Apr 22, 2009)

3x3, scramble with cross-colour on D:
L' U' L' B' L2 U L B' D' B R2 D' R2 U2 R' F' U' R2 D' F U2 L2 F' D2 R

Spoiler below:

double-x-cross: y' L' D F2 L2 F L' (6)
3rd: U R U2 R' L U' L' (7)
4th: d R' U2 R U' R' U R (8)
OLL: R U R' U R U2 R' (7)
AUF+PLL: U' R' U R' U' x2y' R' U R' U' R l U' R' U R U (16)
44 moves HTM

I got a 12.55


----------



## Bomber (Apr 22, 2009)

L2 D2 L' R2 B2 D' R' U2 L2 B F2 U' B2 U2 R B2 F R2 B R U B R B' F

Amazing X-Cross, but, not only is there a free X-Cross but we have a '2 for 1' offer. For absolutely no extra charge you will get an F2L pair, take advantage of this offer and scramble now!

Having another go I managed to get an X-Cross and 2 F2L pairs, you really need to give this one a go.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 22, 2009)

Raffael said:


> 3x3, scramble with cross-colour on D:
> L' U' L' B' L2 U L B' D' B R2 D' R2 U2 R' F' U' R2 D' F U2 L2 F' D2 R
> 
> Spoiler below:
> ...




Really nice scramble. 9.77


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 25, 2009)

U2 B' L B F2 U' R' U2 B' F2 D F D' U' L' R B2 L R' B' D B' L R2 U' This scramble is insane! I got a 8.08 on it, very easy x-cross with very easy F2L, an OLL skip and an A perm! cross on D, bit obvious when you see the scramble.


Spoiler



x-cross-y R F L' U2 y' L2
F2L 1- y' R U R'
F2L 2- y' R U R' U R U' R'
F2L 3/OLL- U L' U L U2 L' U L
PLL- U x' R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 25, 2009)

D' L' R B2 F D U2 L D2 L R' B2 D' L' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 F D' B' F R' D'



Cross on D.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 25, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> D' L' R B2 F D U2 L D2 L R' B2 D' L' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 F D' B' F R' D'
> 
> 
> 
> Cross on D.



10.97... pretty bad given the scramble. I like it though.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 25, 2009)

whoa, 444 posts. Bad sign. Asian reference. LQTM


----------



## Kian (Apr 25, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> D' L' R B2 F D U2 L D2 L R' B2 D' L' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 F D' B' F R' D'
> 
> 
> 
> Cross on D.



10.66. Jesus.


----------



## Faz (Apr 25, 2009)

Err - 5.53?

Generated by CCT

(-2,-1) (0,6) (0,3) (3,3) (6,0) (6,3) (3,0) (3,3) (3,0) (5,3) (1,1) (6,0) (6,0) (-1,5) (-3,4) (3,0)


----------



## Ellis (Apr 25, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Generated by CCT
> 
> (-2,-1) (0,6) (0,3) (3,3) (6,0) (6,3) (3,0) (3,3) (3,0) (5,3) (1,1) (6,0) (6,0) (-1,5) (-3,4) (3,0)



Wow.... crazy scramble. I suck at sq-1... I got 24.12, but I only know like 3 algs (which I don't even practice).


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 25, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> D' L' R B2 F D U2 L D2 L R' B2 D' L' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 F D' B' F R' D'
> 
> 
> 
> Cross on D.



17.80, cool scramble.


----------



## Tortin (Apr 25, 2009)

L U' L U' L' U2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' L U2 F' D' F2 R2 D' B' D2 B2 D2 F' R2 U

Easy scramble.  I got 13.77 with an OLL I didn't know.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 26, 2009)

Tortin said:


> L U' L U' L' U2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' L U2 F' D' F2 R2 D' B' D2 B2 D2 F' R2 U
> 
> Easy scramble.  I got 13.77 with an OLL I didn't know.



why is that so easy?


----------



## Tortin (Apr 27, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > L U' L U' L' U2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' L U2 F' D' F2 R2 D' B' D2 B2 D2 F' R2 U
> ...



You get a pair to start off, and then you get another free pair during solving.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 27, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> D' L' R B2 F D U2 L D2 L R' B2 D' L' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 F D' B' F R' D'
> 
> 
> 
> Cross on D.



Wow, even I went sub-20. And I really messed it up, too. 19.28.
16.70 second try. That's one of my fastest ever prepared solves, on just a second try.


----------



## Garmon (Apr 27, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> D' L' R B2 F D U2 L D2 L R' B2 D' L' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 F D' B' F R' D'
> 
> 
> 
> Cross on D.



15.61, I dislike F perm.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 28, 2009)

D' U' L B L2 U' L' R D' U B2 F' L2 R' D2 U L' R' B2 D' U L R2 D U2

Green Front, White Type (American color scheme)

This is a REAL scramble that I just got in CCT.
I've been trying to keep sub-20 averages, and I got 12.23 on this scramble.

Some of the F2L insertions came from luck of how I did my cross or some other pair, but I got it!


----------



## Faz (Apr 28, 2009)

Woot sauce.

B2 F' R' F' R U L2 R F L U' B F2 L' R B2 F2 D U' B' D' B' L2 B' F'

I got 9.76, but I screwed up my g perm.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 28, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Woot sauce.
> 
> B2 F' R' F' R U L2 R F L U' B F2 L' R B2 F2 D U' B' D' B' L2 B' F'
> 
> I got 9.76, but I screwed up my g perm.



11.76, good scramble but I should've gotten better than that.


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 28, 2009)

stupid 2x2x2 scramble - F2 U' F R' U2 F2 R' F2 R' F' U' F' U' F2 U2 F' R U2 R2 U

I got 2.69, but I expect to see some sub-1 solves with this.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 28, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> stupid 2x2x2 scramble - F2 U' F R' U2 F2 R' F2 R' F' U' F' U' F2 U2 F' R U2 R2 U
> 
> I got 2.69, but I expect to see some sub-1 solves with this.



no!! 1.01


----------



## Raffael (May 1, 2009)

3x3, scramble with cross colour on D:
U' B2 R D2 L2 B R2 B R' B2 U' R' B D2 F2 L2 D R2 B L2 B' R2 F' R2 B'

1 move cross


----------



## Escher (May 2, 2009)

2x2
R2 U' F2 R U2 F U2 F R U' R U F' U2 R' U F' U' R F2

- 1.01


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 2, 2009)

D' U B2 U R D' U2 L R B' L2 B U L2 R' U2 R2 D R' D F D' U2 F2 D2
Cross on F, U or R. I did R(Color neutral)


----------



## Escher (May 2, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> D' U B2 U R D' U2 L R B' L2 B U L2 R' U2 R2 D R' D F D' U2 F2 D2
> Cross on F, U or R. I did R(Color neutral)



Lol, on an eastsheen 5x5, 14.95. I'm so glad I knew the ELL, tons of M slice turns aren't easy on big cubes!


----------



## JohnnyA (May 3, 2009)

This is an AMAZING scramble! Got a sub-10 first try, sub-8 next. Cross colour on top:

R' D L2 D' R L' U' D L' D U B2 F' D2 B' D' R2 B' F L2 B F' R2 D' F2

My solve:

(f2 u) L2 U L F L' U L U F R' F' (u) R U2 R' U R U R' (F2L and OLL skip: 18 moves)

U (u) R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (PLL 15 moves Total: 33 moves)

That's an 11 move triple-x-cross!!


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 3, 2009)

2x2 Scramble

F2 U F' R U2 R2 F U' F' R2 F' U R2 U R'

5 move solution


----------



## Ellis (May 3, 2009)

JohnnyA said:


> This is an AMAZING scramble! Got a sub-10 first try, sub-8 next. Cross colour on top:
> 
> R' D L2 D' R L' U' D L' D U B2 F' D2 B' D' R2 B' F L2 B F' R2 D' F2
> 
> ...



wowowow!!

I tried it before looking at your solve and I got 10.60, then 8.89 the second try, but no OLL skip. Then I looked at your solution and I got 6.76! That was insane!!


----------



## JustinJ (May 3, 2009)

I did bad on this average, but I think someone really good at 2x2 (Escher) can get some crazy times with these scrambles.

1. F U' R' F' U2 F2 U' R2 U' F' U' R' U R' F U' F2 R2 F R U2 R2 U' R2 F2
2. F R U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F' R U2 F R2 U F' U' R' F' R' F2 U' R' F2 U' F' R
3. U' F' R2 F U2 F' U2 F R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R' F2 R' U R' U R2 F2 R2 U R'
4. F2 R U2 F' U2 R2 U' R' U F2 R' U' R F2 R U2 F' R U' R F U' R2 F2 R
5. R' F' U F R U F2 U F U2 F' U2 F2 R U' F2 R U R F' U2 F U F' U

I keep getting streaks of easy 2x2 scrambles...


----------



## Escher (May 3, 2009)

Yalow said:


> I did bad on this average, but I think someone really good at 2x2 (Escher) can get some crazy times with these scrambles.
> 
> 1. F U' R' F' U2 F2 U' R2 U' F' U' R' U R' F U' F2 R2 F R U2 R2 U' R2 F2
> 2. F R U2 F2 U2 F2 R' F' R U2 F R2 U F' U' R' F' R' F2 U' R' F2 U' F' R
> ...



Please, continue to 

Average: 3.02
Standard Deviation: 0.58

(4.63), 2.22, 3.59, 3.24, (2.12)

3rd solve could've been about .8 of a sec faster if i hadn't locked up :S
Wish I'd known the EG case for the 4th solve, it would've been unreal...


----------



## MTGjumper (May 4, 2009)

This is a pretty nice scramble for square-1:

(0,2) / (3,-2) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (1,3) / (-1,5) / (1,0) / (0,5) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (0,5) / (1,1) / (0,1) / (6,5) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (0,4)

I got 17.17, but it would have been much faster if my hands weren't frozen and if it wasn't my first square-1 solve of the day


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 4, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> This is a pretty nice scramble for square-1:
> 
> (0,2) / (3,-2) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (1,3) / (-1,5) / (1,0) / (0,5) / (6,1) / (0,5) / (0,5) / (1,1) / (0,1) / (6,5) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (0,4)
> 
> I got 17.17, but it would have been much faster if my hands weren't frozen and if it wasn't my first square-1 solve of the day


34.42... I suck, but it's a good solve for me 


fazrulz said:


> Err - 5.53?
> 
> Generated by CCT
> 
> (-2,-1) (0,6) (0,3) (3,3) (6,0) (6,3) (3,0) (3,3) (3,0) (5,3) (1,1) (6,0) (6,0) (-1,5) (-3,4) (3,0)


17.30 -.-


----------



## Escher (May 5, 2009)

R' U' F2 R2 U F U' R F U2 R2 F U F2 R' F U2 R' F U

1.37 

EDIT

0.76, and thats without touching the cube at the start


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 5, 2009)

Escher said:


> R' U' F2 R2 U F U' R F U2 R2 F U F2 R' F U2 R' F U
> 
> 1.37



haha  1.38.. 


EDIT: Got 1.02 now


----------



## Escher (May 5, 2009)

wow, sorry for the pseudo double post, but

R2 U F' R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 F R2 F' U' F' U2 R2 U2 R U F

hehehe. I got 1.70...


----------



## cookingfat (May 5, 2009)

Rowan, did you try mine?



cookingfat said:


> stupid 2x2x2 scramble - F2 U' F R' U2 F2 R' F2 R' F' U' F' U' F2 U2 F' R U2 R2 U
> 
> I got 2.69, but I expect to see some sub-1 solves with this.


----------



## Escher (May 5, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Rowan, did you try mine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'oh, 1.08. AUF put me off a bit... Very nice though. I love 2x2 with all my heart


----------



## Faz (May 6, 2009)

2x2:

1.14	F U2 F' U2 F2 R U R' F2 U F R F2 U2 R' U2 F' R2 F R2 U R' U2 R2 F'

2.48	R U2 R' U R2 F2 U' R F2 R2 U' R' F2 R' U F2 R' U F' U2 R F' U' R' U - I failed it.

LOL I was doing an average of 12 for first layer, but saw the whole solution on this one:

0.61	R U' F2 U' F' R F R2 F2 U' R' U F' U F' U' R' F U' R' U' F R U2 F

3x3:

1.	8.55	F2 D F D' U L F2 L' R F2 D2 L' R D U' B D B' F R2 B' F R B2 F - I was so excited at the begining - so many possibilities for color neutral.

Hint : z R' F L2 U L' - 2x cross on R


----------



## Bomber (May 7, 2009)

Two scrambles from Escher here! I'm posting them on his behalf; apparently the forums are too much of a distraction during such a busy examination period... makes me wonder why I'm here.

R2 U F2 R U2 R2 U' R2 F2 R U2 F U R' F R2 F2 U' R' F2

The second one is even better, apparently he got 0.21 on it!

R' U R U' R F2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 R U F' U R2 F' U F'


----------



## MTGjumper (May 7, 2009)

L' R' U L B' F D2 U L2 R2 B2 D' U2 F U2 B2 L D2 U2 L R' D2 L F D'

I got 10.68.

Also, for David: (0,-4) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (-3,5) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (1,2) / (-3,4) / (0,4) / (0,2) /

15.77


----------



## Raffael (May 8, 2009)

3x3, cross colour on D:
B L F U F2 R' F' R D' B' L D B2 D2 F R2 B L U2 R2 U B2 U2 R B2

1 move cross
or
5 move x-cross
or
11 move double-x-cross 

EDIT:
Seems to be 1 move cross day on cubemania:
U2 F D' L F2 L D' B D2 L2 U' B R' F2 R D L D2 R B2 R' F2 U B' D'


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 8, 2009)

Raffael said:


> 3x3, cross colour on D:
> B L F U F2 R' F' R D' B' L D B2 D2 F R2 B L U2 R2 U B2 U2 R B2
> 
> 1 move cross
> ...


First scramble: Really nice F2L 

y U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' L' U' L U' R' U2 R U' R' U R L U' L' U y R' U2 R U2 R' U R


----------



## gboh19 (May 9, 2009)

Scramble from CCT:

2x2: 

F R' U2 F2 U F2 U' F' R' F' R2 F2 R' U F2 R2 U2 R F2 U R2 U2 R U R'

Easy scramble for ortega users. 

(I only got 7.23s because of rubik brand 2x2 and i just completed ortega (yay for me hehe))

anyway; hints; use top color after scramble and 2 steps finish skipping pll



> Originally Posted by Raffael View Post
> 3x3, cross colour on D:
> B L F U F2 R' F' R D' B' L D B2 D2 F R2 B L U2 R2 U B2 U2 R B2
> 
> ...



1st scramble i got 11.96s with pll skip and 2nd scramble 14.16s ><


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 9, 2009)

woot! these scrambles are so easy! I got 20.40 and 18.82!!


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 9, 2009)

Raffael said:


> 3x3, cross colour on D:
> B L F U F2 R' F' R D' B' L D B2 D2 F R2 B L U2 R2 U B2 U2 R B2
> 
> 1 move cross
> ...



9.60 och the first one and 13.86 on the second one


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 10, 2009)

U R F U' F' R' U R2 U2 R' U F R2 F' U R' F' R' U2 F U2 F R F' U2


2x2x2


----------



## MTGjumper (May 10, 2009)

(4,-4) / (-3,-3) / (-1,3) / (0,1) / (1,5) / (-3,2) / (0,2) / (-4,2) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (-2,2) / (0,2) / (0,4) / (4,2) / (0,2) / (-4,4)

Huh huh, 12.05  David, please try this one


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 11, 2009)

2x2:

D2 R' D' R D' F' L2 U2 L' B' D' B2 L2 B U' L2 U' L' F' U2 B2 L F R D'


I got sune oll and pll skip = 3.41 = personal best! 
2nd place in the nr list


----------



## MTGjumper (May 11, 2009)

Yes said:


> 2x2:
> 
> D2 R' D' R D' F' L2 U2 L' B' D' B2 L2 B U' L2 U' L' F' U2 B2 L F R D'
> 
> ...




Heh, I got 0.63  My solution was x' R U' R2 U'.


----------



## JustinJ (May 12, 2009)

Easy 2x2 block for a nice extended cross, or Petrus. Not really lucky, but I liked it.

Cross colour on bottom.
L' R2 F2 U' L R2 D2 U B F' R B F2 R F' L2 R D U L2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2

If you can't see the block it's y U' L2 R' F

EDIT: Cross colour on bottom
L D2 B2 F' R' U' R B2 F' R' F2 L U B2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 L' R' D L2 U' B'


----------



## MTGjumper (May 13, 2009)

U R2 U F U F2 U2 R F R F2 U2 F U F' U F' R' U2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R2

0.47: I saw the whole solution so my AUF was quick.


----------



## Nukoca (May 14, 2009)

New record again! 26.49 seconds!
Scramble: U' B2 U R2 L B' D2 B2 F' R U D2 L R2 B2 R' F2 R L' B' U' D' F D2 B


----------



## Raffael (May 14, 2009)

3x3, scramble with cross-colour on D:
B2 L' B2 R2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' U' B2 U2 L F R2 F D F U2 F2 U2 L' U R2 U'

LL skip Spoiler below 

cross: y2 R' F L B L U' R2	
1st: U2 R U' R' d' R'U R	
2nd: y' U' R U R2 U2 R 
3rd: L' U2 L U L' U' L	
4th: R U R' U R' F R F'	
LL: U 


I got a 14.80, which is 2,4 tps 


*EDIT:*
the very next solve:

L2 F2 D2 R' U' F' U' L' B' D L' D R B' U F U R2 D' F L D' B L2 D'

6-move x-cross + 1 connected pair spoiler below 

x-cross: y U L F' D' F2 R' 
2nd: y' F2 L F2 L' 
3rd:y R' U2 R U R' U2 R 
4th: U' L' U L d R U R2 F R F' 
OLL: U2 F R U R' U' F' 
PLL: L2 u' L U' L U L' u L2 F U' F'	


I got a 13.97 on this one


----------



## TMOY (May 14, 2009)

Raffael said:


> 3x3, scramble with cross-colour on D:
> B2 L' B2 R2 D2 R' B2 U2 R' U' B2 U2 L F R2 F D F U2 F2 U2 L' U R2 U'


This one ls lucky for Guimond too  Got 20.25 which is a very good time for me.
Spoiler:
Do L' before orienting corners according to the red-orange stickers and you will get both separation and xLL skipped.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 15, 2009)

L2 B2 L F' L' R B' U2 B D' U2 B R' D U' B' L2 F' L' D B U L2 B' F2

Petrus users, enjoy!

Raffael, bad solve of yours...


> L2 F2 D2 R' U' F' U' L' B' D L' D R B' U F U R2 D' F L D' B L2 D'



y2 U L F' U y R' F R'
U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R
U2 R U2 R' U R U R'
y' R U' R'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
y2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

10.90


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 15, 2009)

wow!

L B2 D R' D2 L' B' D' L' D2 B U2 L' U F2 U F' L F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D F2

has a cross skip ^^


----------



## Kian (May 15, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> U R2 U F U F2 U2 R F R F2 U2 F U F' U F' R' U2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R2
> 
> 0.47: I saw the whole solution so my AUF was quick.



like, i don't even understand how you could physically get that time with having to pick up the cube. frankly, i don't understand how any sub-1 solves happen. congrats!

i got a 1.34. and yes, the auf is relatively easy to see, haha.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 15, 2009)

Kian said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > U R2 U F U F2 U2 R F R F2 U2 F U F' U F' R' U2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R2
> ...




Maybe cause I'm a dirty little cheater who starts with the cube in his hands. In seriousness, it's just not practical for me to do the whole picking up thing off my keyboard. In most events, holding the cube as opposed to picking it up saves only a small percentage of time. For what it's worth, I got 0.67 with the official way 

U' F L R' U B R' U' L' R' B2 F L2 D2 R' D2 U B F' R F' D B' D U2

2x2x3 block: y' U2 L B

And you can easily continue into a double x cross from there


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 17, 2009)

Hmm... Look what I got from cube explorer:

R2 U L2 U' L2 U' R' D' L B L D' U L B2 F L D'

Nice one for 3OP users 

EDIT: 9.94 on Simon's scramble


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 17, 2009)

Wow! I got 7.27 PLL skip with Simon's scramble! With a lot of lockups.

I tried it a second time and got 6.13  

30 move solution..


----------



## MTGjumper (May 17, 2009)

What was you solution. All of my continuations with Fridrich are pretty poor =/


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 17, 2009)

2x2x3: y' U2 L B 
3rd pair: U' R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' 
4th pair: U' R' U' R
LL: F' L F L' U' L' U' L U L' U L U

I know my OLL for that case is weird  I just used the inverse of another one


----------



## MTGjumper (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, I had the same solve up until the LL, but my OLL gives a Y perm =/


----------



## McWizzle94 (May 18, 2009)

R D R' B' F2 L2 R D' U2 L2 R' U L' D U' R' B2 R' B2 F' L2 B R2 D F'

That scramble gave me an 11.59.....


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 18, 2009)

wow!!

2x2 scramble from cubemania.org:
D' L' F' U2 F2 R2 F L2 U L D2 L' B L2 B2 U2 F D R F' D' L2 D2 F D2

FL was really fast and LL was skipped. = 2.84

B U' B U' R' U' B U2 F' R2 F' U F' D2 L' D' B' D R D' R' B' D2 B D
PLL skip = 3.62


----------



## Zava (May 20, 2009)

R2 U B L B' D2 F2 U' B' U L2 B L2 U' B2 U R2 D2 F D R2 F' R2 F D2 
cross on B. I got 11.47 with blue cross


----------



## Sa967St (May 21, 2009)

I got this nice scramble from Jnet (yes, I still user Jnet )
R' L2 F' D2 U' R2 U2 F U' B F U R U2 D' B D2 B2 F' R2 F' D R L' U2

my time=11.14


----------



## jcuber (May 21, 2009)

3x3? tenchar


----------



## MTGjumper (May 21, 2009)

U' R B D2 B' F' L2 R2 B F' L R' D' B U2 F' R' D2 U2 L F R B F2

If you do the obvious cross and block, the edges are oriented too  10.46


----------



## joey (May 21, 2009)

12.18 ^^ With a little POP.


----------



## Escher (May 21, 2009)

D U2 L2 D L R' B2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 F' U' L2 B L' R D U B' F2 U2 F

Its easy if you do...

Cross - y U R'FRLD (6)
f2l 1 - U'L'UL (10)
f2l 2 - U' LUL' (14)
f2l 3 - y U2 r'F2r (18)
f2l 4 - U2RU'R'U2 y'R'U'R (26)
OLL - F RUR'U' F' (32)
PLL - R2 U RUR'U'R'U'R'UR' (U2) (44) 

44/9.94s = 4.45 tps  
I wish I had another AII...


----------



## MTGjumper (May 21, 2009)

Rowan, you got a quicker solve, but my tps was better 

52/11.29 = 4.6 tps


----------



## Escher (May 21, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Rowan, you got a quicker solve, but my tps was better
> 
> 52/11.29 = 4.6 tps



What?! Its normally the other way round (but only because I'm hilariously inefficient)


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 22, 2009)

wooot!!

L F2 D R2 D B2 U' L U2 B R B' D2 R U L' F' D' F D' F2 U' R U' B'

double x-cross on D!


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 22, 2009)

2 moves x-cross:

R D' R' F' R' B U' L B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B' R F' L' F D R' U' L F2 U2 B'

edit: scrambled wrong


----------



## Raffael (May 22, 2009)

3x3, cross-colour on D:
D2 F2 L B2 R' F' U' F2 D2 L B2 L U R U B' D2 F' U2 B2 R B' L B2 R'

easy x-cross, easy F2L:
x-cross: y' U2 L' D' F 
2nd: y U' R U R' 
3rd+4th: y R' U R2 U2 R' y R U2 R' L' U2 L	


I got a 14.44


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 22, 2009)

Yes said:


> 2 moves x-cross:
> 
> R D' R' F' R' B U' L B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B' R F' L' F D R' U' L F2 U2 B'



am I scrambling wrong? I'm not getting anything on this..


----------



## Gparker (May 22, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > 2 moves x-cross:
> ...



thats what i thought. On U or D layers. there is kind of an easy cross on U though.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 23, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > 2 moves x-cross:
> ...



No, I think I did it wrong 
I hate that when I get easy scrambles, but actually I scrambled wrong -.-
Sorry. But my other easy scramble, I posted, should be really easy ^^


----------



## Tortin (May 23, 2009)

R2 F2 L U L2 D' L' F L' D' B2 U2 L B' R2 F R D' F' U' R D L D2 F

Double x-cross FTW. xD Easy OLL and H-perm at the end.  New PB. Could've been a lot faster though.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 23, 2009)

Tortin said:


> R2 F2 L U L2 D' L' F L' D' B2 U2 L B' R2 F R D' F' U' R D L D2 F
> 
> Double x-cross FTW. xD Easy OLL and H-perm at the end.  New PB. Could've been a lot faster though.



Care to venture the time?


----------



## byu (May 23, 2009)

Tortin said:


> R2 F2 L U L2 D' L' F L' D' B2 U2 L B' R2 F R D' F' U' R D L D2 F
> 
> Double x-cross FTW. xD Easy OLL and H-perm at the end.  New PB. Could've been a lot faster though.



10.96

Really nice. Here's my solution.

Double X-Cross: U B D' U' F' R2 (6)
F2L #3: R U' R' B U B' (6-1=5)
F2L #4: U2 R U R' U2 R U R' (8)
OLL: R U R' U' R' F R F' (8-2=6)
PLL: U' y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (12)

Final Solution = U B D' U' F' R' U' R' B U B' U2 R U R' U2 R U2 R' U' R' F R F' U' y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (37)

3.37 TPS, I'm going to try this again...

EDIT: Second try - 10.22, 3.62 TPS

EDIT: Third try - 7.29, 5.07 TPS


----------



## Novriil (May 24, 2009)

3x3x3
Scramble:
D L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U' R' B F L' D R2

Solve:
R2 D' L' F' B' R' U'


----------



## Tortin (May 24, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > R2 F2 L U L2 D' L' F L' D' B2 U2 L B' R2 F R D' F' U' R D L D2 F
> ...



10.36 Could've been sub-10 if my H was faster.


----------



## TheBB (May 25, 2009)

U B' L' F B R2 L' B U' F D F' L2 F' U2 L' U2 D B2 L R2 F B L B'

Cross on bottom.


----------



## Gparker (May 26, 2009)

TheBB said:


> U B' L' F B R2 L' B U' F D F' L2 F' U2 L' U2 D B2 L R2 F B L B'
> 
> Cross on bottom.



I got 13.19 and i got it on video


----------



## byu (May 26, 2009)

TheBB said:


> U B' L' F B R2 L' B U' F D F' L2 F' U2 L' U2 D B2 L R2 F B L B'
> 
> Cross on bottom.



12.73 on video


----------



## Raffael (May 26, 2009)

byu said:


> TheBB said:
> 
> 
> > U B' L' F B R2 L' B U' F D F' L2 F' U2 L' U2 D B2 L R2 F B L B'
> ...



12.65 on video


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 27, 2009)

Easiest 2x2 scramble ever:

_
R2 U' R2 F' R F2 U R2 F2 R F' U_

I got LL skip 2.12

Solution in the following spoiler:
_
(z2) U2 R U' R'_

Have fun


----------



## Raffael (May 28, 2009)

3x3, cross-colour on D:
R' U L' F2 D' R' D' B2 U' B L2 B2 L2 U' R' D2 R' D' L2 F2 L B2 D2 R D'

4-move x-cross:
F' R' F D

Full F2L in 22 moves


----------



## Nukoca (May 28, 2009)

Just reading the first few post of this topic, and i see:



guitardude7241 said:


> just something that gives me a cross, so i dont smoke them too badly




LOLZ!


----------



## Escher (May 29, 2009)

D U2 L2 F' L2 B F D U F D2 B2 F' L R D2 U' B' F2 D2 B' D U' L' D2

very unusual scramble. I didn't even bother speedsolving it, it was too much to bear, breaking up all those pairs!


----------



## JustinJ (May 31, 2009)

B D2 U L' R B' F' R D2 L2 R2 D2 F' L' R' B' F2 L2 U' R2 B' F D L2 R'

A really weird scramble. Cross on top.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 31, 2009)

Escher said:


> D U2 L2 F' L2 B F D U F D2 B2 F' L R D2 U' B' F2 D2 B' D U' L' D2
> 
> very unusual scramble. I didn't even bother speedsolving it, it was too much to bear, breaking up all those pairs!



y' D R y' R' U' R U R' r D' r'

makes an xcross and preserves 2 pairs.

I got 12.02 though, failed LL.


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 2, 2009)

15.44	D U2 F R' D' U' L' F2 U2 L2 R2 D U' L U' R' D' U R F D2 R F2 R' D'

Easy cross with a easy first pair, you can see it in inspection


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 2, 2009)

L' R' D2 L' R2 U L R2 U2 L' R D2 U L2 B F R2 U' F' U R' F' U B2

9.25. 50 turns, so that's 5.4 tps


----------



## Jai (Jun 2, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> L' R' D2 L' R2 U L R2 U2 L' R D2 U L2 B F R2 U' F' U R' F' U B2
> 
> 9.25. 50 turns, so that's 5.4 tps



8.74


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 2, 2009)

Jai said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > L' R' D2 L' R2 U L R2 U2 L' R D2 U L2 B F R2 U' F' U R' F' U B2
> ...




Good luck claiming that as non-lucky


----------



## Escher (Jun 2, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...



9.24 (yes, really!)
That scramble absolutely rocks.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 2, 2009)

First time I've ever had a complete 2x2 block. Made sure to look for that second pair, so was hoping for a sub-10


----------



## Jai (Jun 2, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...



Oh, I just meant besides the beginning (no OLL/PLL skip). PLL was J perm for me.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 3, 2009)

F' U' L' B2 U' L2 U' F2 D' B' R L' F L2 U' D' F U2 R D L' F2 B' U2 R

Amazing solve. After the cross, the first two pairs were made, and inserting the first one left the second one alone, and that formed the third pair, which formed the 4th pair. Then 2-look OLL gave me a t-perm. 18.79, my second best solve, and best non-lucky.

Cross on top.


----------



## Faz (Jun 4, 2009)

Escher said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Jai said:
> ...



Aww - 8.75


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 6, 2009)

L R B F2 L2 R D U L B L2 R' U2 R2 D U L' R D U2 B' D L' D F2

Potentially the best scramble ever. Seriously.


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 6, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> L R B F2 L2 R D U L B L2 R' U2 R2 D U L' R D U2 B' D L' D F2
> 
> Potentially the best scramble ever. Seriously.



I think I agree with you. 12.02, could have been better


----------



## byu (Jun 7, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> L R B F2 L2 R D U L B L2 R' U2 R2 D U L' R D U2 B' D L' D F2
> 
> Potentially the best scramble ever. Seriously.



ZZ - 21.68, bad because I messed up on EO
Fridrich - 15.87, could have been better, stalled on the F2L a bit too much
Roux - 29.02, not so good, considering I average around 30-35


----------



## Faz (Jun 7, 2009)

byu said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > L R B F2 L2 R D U L B L2 R' U2 R2 D U L' R D U2 B' D L' D F2
> ...



Wow - 7.53!


----------



## Escher (Jun 7, 2009)

D' B2 L2 D B F U2 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 F L2 R' B2 L R' D U2 L R D F

cross on top
solution 
cross - z2 y' R' F U R2 D2 R2
f2l 2 - L U2 L' y' R' U R
f2l 3 - y' U' R U R' U2 L' U L
f2l 4 - U' R U2 R' U' R U R' (28)
LL - 'crazy arms' and A perm (19)

= 47 moves, 10.33 seconds = 4.54 tps on the worst cube I own... I'm so annoyed. Guaranteed sub 10 on any of my other cubes, probably sub 9 on the good AII...


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 7, 2009)

B L2 B L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D' F' L' D' R2 F B2 U2 B' L2 F' R' F L' U' L' R'

Lucky enough to be posted here.


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 8, 2009)

D' F L U2 B' L2 R D B F' U L R2 D F U B' U L' F2 L2 F R D2 L'

Lol.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 8, 2009)

I have no idea what to do with that. I just made it into a 2x-cross with a lot of slice turns. I think Roux-users will get nice times on that scramble


----------



## Raffael (Jun 9, 2009)

3x3, scramble with cross-colour on D:
D' R D' R2 B' L2 D' R D2 L' D' B D2 R' B U2 L2 F' L2 U' R' D' L2 B' U

easy x-cross spoiler below 

x-cross: y2 F D R' F' D L D' (7)
2nd: U' R' U2 R U R' U' R (8)
3rd: y' R U2 R' (3)
4th: y' R U R' U' R U2 R' (7)
OLL: y2 R U R' U' R' F R F' (8)
PLL: d x R2 D2 R U R'D2 R U' R (10) 

43 moves HTM

I got a 15.43.
I'm slow.


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 11, 2009)

WTH!??

F' D' B2 F' L' D L B' R2 D2 R F' U2 L' D2 F2 L2 R B2 F L F' D' B' F2

Easiest scramble EVER. Seriously, try it. It's freaky. And I got a horrible LL, bad OLL and a N perm.  I'm embarrassed to say I locked up and got a 16.

Edit: forgot, cross colour on top.

I guess it's kind of obvious, but here's the (not horrible LL) solution.

xcross: x2 F'
Pair 2: R U R'
Pair 3: y U R U2 R' U' R U R'
Pair 4: y U R U R'
OLL: U2 r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R
PLL: U2 R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2
AUF: U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2009)

I got the same LL as you, I think (definitely an N perm at the end), and a lockup too, and even *I* got a 19.64. This might be sub-5 for the experts. Probably an amazing scramble for fewest moves, too.


----------



## ManasijV (Jun 11, 2009)

I got a 11.68. u can easily see the next 2 pairs in the inspection and the last one is too easy  easy OLL and E Perm. My first sub 12 i think  But wont count this.

Solution for F2L:
X2 F'
R U R'
L U2 L' y R U R'
U' R U R' U2 R U R'

Its easy from there

Edit: Couldn't resist trying it again  Got a 9.61.


----------



## Faz (Jun 11, 2009)

7.31. So close.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 11, 2009)

My last layer was 2-look OLL with sune, and a J perm.


----------



## Escher (Jun 11, 2009)

8.69, daaamn. knight move and G perm.


----------



## peterbat (Jun 11, 2009)

12.xx
(accidentally hit the wrong button on my wrist-watch)

I got knight move and G perm too! My first sub-16...


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 11, 2009)

8.59, knight move and g perm


----------



## Jai (Jun 11, 2009)

Hm, I found a solution with a nice OLL and an A perm (my original speedsolve had a knight move/G perm though).



Spoiler



x-cross: x2 y L'
Second pair (+ Pair third one): U' R U R' U2 y R U R'
Fourth pair: y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
Insert Third pair: F' U' F

OLL: U F R' F' R U R U' R' U
PLL: x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R


Edit: First try with that solution - 8.04.


----------



## mazei (Jun 11, 2009)

9.36, forgot my solution. Locked on the 3rd f2l pair.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 11, 2009)

Damn.. *7.71* 

Tried again and got 7.00 and then 6.74


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 7.31. So close.



Aww, I really figured you would do it. Nice try, though.


----------



## Gparker (Jun 11, 2009)

Yallows scramble: F' D' B2 F' L' D L B' R2 D2 R F' U2 L' D2 F2 L2 R B2 F L F' D' B' F2

My solution ended with U perm

Excross: x2 F'
Pair 2: R U R'
Pair 3: U' L U' L' U' y R U2 R' U R U' R'
Pair 4:U R' U R U2 R' U R
OLL: U R U R' U' L R' F R F' L'
PLL: U R2 U R U R' U' R U' R' U R'

Yay!`


I got 6.89, i should have recorded it


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 12, 2009)

F2 R' B D' U L2 B F U' R2 D2 B R2 D L2 R' F' L2 B' D2 F' L R2 D2 U

Not really super easy, but a fun xcross.

I did it like x2 y' R2 (U D') F D2 y R'

Gparker, did you really do 6.8 tps on your first try?


----------



## Gparker (Jun 12, 2009)

Yalow said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Gparker, did you really do 6.8 tps on your first try?



I have no idea how to calculate tps. But then yes? I used my very loose type a and i could see the excross and 2 more pairs after. It's really easy. I could maybe sub 6 with a couple of more tries. Maybe, not likely.


----------



## Faz (Jun 12, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Yallows scramble: F' D' B2 F' L' D L B' R2 D2 R F' U2 L' D2 F2 L2 R B2 F L F' D' B' F2
> 
> My solution ended with U perm
> 
> ...




Lol inefficient. But it got you a 2 edge flip for LL..........


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 12, 2009)

I doubt the time of 6.89. People with a 17.xx average normally have a TPS close to 3.5tps.


----------



## Escher (Jun 12, 2009)

L' R D2 L' B U' L2 R2 D2 U B2 F' D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R' D B2 F2 D' L B L'

9.69, utterly failed a G perm.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 12, 2009)

Yalow said:


> WTH!??
> 
> F' D' B2 F' L' D L B' R2 D2 R F' U2 L' D2 F2 L2 R B2 F L F' D' B' F2
> 
> ...



I average around 20 seconds and got 12.36 ^^ but I did T-Perm + U-Perm instead of R-Perm by accident  yeah, but still nice.

edit: after practising this I got 8.92


----------



## Gparker (Jun 12, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > Yallows scramble: F' D' B2 F' L' D L B' R2 D2 R F' U2 L' D2 F2 L2 R B2 F L F' D' B' F2
> ...




Yes i realize that , I still need to learn the algs for those kind of cases


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 12, 2009)

SCRAMBLE: U F R U' F' U' R2 F' R2 U2 R2 F U2 R U' F' R U' F' U2

I love the 2x2x2. I got it .67 seconds and didn't even see the full thing, only the first layer.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow, can you make that a little smaller please?


----------



## Erik (Jun 12, 2009)

*7.37 non-lucky (ish) scramble given *

B2 R' B2 D' B' L2 B2 L R2 F' D2 F' U' F2 L B' F R2 D' U L2 B F2 D2 B'
Cross on D, I got 7.37 on the first try, 6.low after some more.


----------



## Faz (Jun 13, 2009)

Erik said:


> B2 R' B2 D' B' L2 B2 L R2 F' D2 F' U' F2 L B' F R2 D' U L2 B F2 D2 B'
> Cross on D, I got 7.37 on the first try, 6.low after some more.



7.84 t perm.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 13, 2009)

L' B2 R2 B2 D B2 D' R2 D R B L' F2 R2 D' R2 F2 L' F' R F2 U2 R F2 L2
If you're Roux... dear god help us all... (white on bottom, blue on front for the "Full" effect)


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 14, 2009)

Erik said:


> B2 R' B2 D' B' L2 B2 L R2 F' D2 F' U' F2 L B' F R2 D' U L2 B F2 D2 B'
> Cross on D, I got 7.37 on the first try, 6.low after some more.



8.41 PLL skip


----------



## mazei (Jun 14, 2009)

Erik said:


> B2 R' B2 D' B' L2 B2 L R2 F' D2 F' U' F2 L B' F R2 D' U L2 B F2 D2 B'
> Cross on D, I got 7.37 on the first try, 6.low after some more.



11.84....a lil slow during the 1st slot. Got a J-perm.


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 15, 2009)

11.50	B2 F' U2 B' L2 B L' R F U2 B2 F' L2 U2 F' R' F2 L' R F2 R' D' B L' R'

Easy 2x2 block, and I got a FURU'R'F'+PLL skip 

Cross colour on top.


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 15, 2009)

D' R D2 B R' F2 U2 R' U' F R U' F' U B2 L D2 R' U2 L F' L' D2 B' D'

Cross on D.

I got a 22.77 OH with that (I average like HIGH 30s). The f2l was like reeaally smooth the way I went about it.


----------



## Gparker (Jun 15, 2009)

Decided to do a cubetimer average for once in a long time. 5th solve gave me this scramble

R2 F D' L2 U2 F R2 D' F L U L' D' F B' D2 B U B2 U2 D' L F' U' B2

I'm saving this. Cross on D, F, or R


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome average for me, but I still think this should go here instead. Really easy scrambles, on the last two (I don't remember the others, I took a break in between) I could see ahead to CLL.

Average: 3.86
Standard Deviation: 0.62
Best Time: 2.88
Worst Time: 4.63
Individual Times:
1.	(4.63)	U R2 U' F R' U2 R U F2 R' U2 R2 F R' F R F' U' F R' U' R U2 F2 R'
2.	4.63	U' F' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U F' R' F U2 R' U F2 R' F2 R' F U' R2 U2 F2 U R
3.	3.84	F2 R2 F2 R2 U R' U F' R F R2 F' U' F U2 F2 U2 F R' U F' R' U' R' U
4.	(2.88)	R U2 F R' F' R2 F' U F2 U R F' R' F' U R U R' F R U' F U' F2 R'
5.	3.11	F' R' F U2 R2 F R' F' R2 F2 U2 R U R2 F' R2 F U F2 R2 U2 F2 U R' F2




@Gparker, 14.92 on your scramble, I had to go with an orange cross because I liked that xcross better  I'm not used to colour neutral.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jun 16, 2009)

2x2x2: F2 R' U' F R' U2 F R2 U F' R F U R' F2 R2 U F' R2 U F' U' R2 U' R

I got a 4.42 on it, which is really good for me =]


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 17, 2009)

D' F2 U2 F' U B2 D2 F U L' B U F R F R' B L D2 R' U2 L2 B D F L'
White top, Green front

new pb.(lucky; PLL skip)

rubetimer.com


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 17, 2009)

McWizzle94 said:


> 2x2x2: F2 R' U' F R' U2 F R2 U F' R F U R' F2 R2 U F' R2 U F' U' R2 U' R
> 
> I got a 4.42 on it, which is really good for me =]


1.44 :/


----------



## Raffael (Jun 18, 2009)

Two nice scrambles for 3x3.
cross on D for both

F2 R' F D2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 F' D' R2 B2 U' R B U' F2 U' L F L U 

3-moves x-cross: U' L' F2

and

D' R2 B' R B2 R U' B' U R' B L' F R' D F' R' B' D2 L' U2 L' U R2 U2

in case you like a rather boring F2L: (spoiler below)
cross: y' L B U F2 D' (5)
1st + 2nd : U' F2 M' U2 M (5)
3rd: U B2 L' B2 L (5)
4th: y U' R U R' U R' F R F' (9)
OLL: f R U R' U' R U R' U'f' (10)
PLL: y' U' t-perm (15)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 18, 2009)

Erik said:


> B2 R' B2 D' B' L2 B2 L R2 F' D2 F' U' F2 L B' F R2 D' U L2 B F2 D2 B'
> Cross on D, I got 7.37 on the first try, 6.low after some more.



15.54 J-Perm


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 19, 2009)

R U' L2 F D' B2 R2 B2 L' F L2 U' R D2 B2 L D R2 D2 L2 F U' L D' L'

lol. 1 move cross.


----------



## Escher (Jun 19, 2009)

B2 F2 R2 U F2 U' B D2 L U' B2 F U' B2 F2 U' L F' R D2 U2 B R' B2 U


triple X cross = x2 L2 F L' R2 u R' u' R' F' then U L' U2 L2
then to finish: y U R' U' R U' R' U' R
OLL: U r' U2 R U R' U r2 U2 R' U' R U' r'
PLL y' Z perm.

I really wish I hadn't just gotten up when I found this. I got 11.49, but it would've been so much faster had I gotten it 10 hours ago...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 19, 2009)

Escher said:


> B2 F2 R2 U F2 U' B D2 L U' B2 F U' B2 F2 U' L F' R D2 U2 B R' B2 U
> 
> 
> triple X cross = x2 L2 F L' R2 u R' u' R' F' then U L' U2 L2
> ...


...

At least I still pwn you at megaminx


----------



## mazei (Jun 19, 2009)

L F2 L' D2 B' L' F2 L2 R' F2 D2 B' L2 R2 B' F R' D' L R' D F' L' R2 F

9.75 Full step. Cross on U.


----------



## mrbiggs (Jun 19, 2009)

Weird scramble...incredibly lucky (freebie pair + OLL skip) yet not that fast because the rest of the scramble sucks.

L2 B2 U2 L2 D L B' R' F' L F D2 L' D' L F U' F U2 F' U2 R' D2 L2 F

cross: F2 L R2 y R' D' F B'
F2L 1: y L U L' U2 L' U L
F2L 2: U R' U' R U2 R' U' R2 U R'
F2L 4: U' L' U L
PLL: E-perm


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 21, 2009)

B2 F' U' R2 B F' L R2 B U2 L' D2 L' F' L R2 F R2 U B2 F2 R2 B' D' R2

13.90  bad lockup at the end.

Easy cross with a preserved pair, and VERY easy/nice lookahead for F2L


----------



## Escher (Jun 21, 2009)

wat.

U R2 D' R F' R B2 U' F2 L2 B L B' F R2 D U' B2 F L2 U' F2

4 move double X cross. Yeah.

8.27 full step.
(yeah, I know its 22, not 25 moves. I've been playing around different scramble lengths to see what happens )


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 22, 2009)

13.58	U2 B2 F2 L' R' D F2 L2 D2 L' R D R' F U2 F2 U F L2 R2 F2 D' R U R

Why thank you CCT.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 22, 2009)

13.06, slow but i locked up. 


U' R' F' U2 B' L2 D B' R U2 L' U2 B D2 L2 F D2 R2 B' D R' D2 L' D' R'

CROSS ON D: My solution

Cross: Y' U' F' R' F' U L2 D2
f2l 1: Y U' R' U R 
f2l 2: Y' R U R' U2 L' U L
f2l 3: Y R U2 R'
f2l 4: U' L' U L U Y' R U R' U R' F R F'
OLL: U' L' U R U' L U R' 
PLL: U' F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 D2


----------



## Escher (Jun 22, 2009)

Yalow said:


> 13.58	U2 B2 F2 L' R' D F2 L2 D2 L' R D R' F U2 F2 U F L2 R2 F2 D' R U R
> 
> Why thank you CCT.



7.92 full step, awkward shape OLL and an A perm PLL. Green double X cross 0.o 

EDIT
- without warmup
- if I'd done the last pair differently I would've got the COLL case thats a normal OCLL and a U perm :S


----------



## hcbartek (Jun 22, 2009)

Yalow said:


> 11.50	B2 F' U2 B' L2 B L' R F U2 B2 F' L2 U2 F' R' F2 L' R F2 R' D' B L' R'
> 
> Easy 2x2 block, and I got a FURU'R'F'+PLL skip
> 
> Cross colour on top.



I got same solution and 9,49


----------



## Edam (Jun 22, 2009)

F2 R F2 D B D' R U L B' L F' D2 B2 L' D' L' F U' F U' F' U L B'
easy 4 move x cross and very easy f2l after. 
forget which oll's i had, but i did 2 look then finished with a T PLL. yum.


----------



## MaO (Jun 23, 2009)

B D' B D F' L' D' F2 D R U2 R2 U' B D2 B' U R2 F R2 F2 U' R' B2 L2

pretty easy scramble


----------



## Raffael (Jun 23, 2009)

3x3, cross on D:
F' D2 R2 B2 R F2 U' L F' D B R U2 L2 U' B2 R' B D' R' D L2 B' D' B'

three F2L pairs in 7 moves 

cross: D' L B' U' R B2 D2 (7)
1st+2nd+3rd: y L U' L2 U M' B l (7)
4th: U2 R U' R' F R' F' (7)
OLL: U' R U' R' U F' U F R (9)
PLL: U2 a-perm (10)


----------



## Escher (Jun 24, 2009)

B2 D' U' F L D L2 B2 F2 D2 B' F U2 B' F2 D' U' L' R' D' U' L R B L

for 3x3 BLD. I got like 2:15, and I literally don't practice. Basically used freestyle + 2 cycles, and visual.


----------



## Raffael (Jun 25, 2009)

3x3, cross on D:
F L' F2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 R' F' R' B2 L U' L2 D' R F' R2 D2 F2 L' U2 F' R


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 26, 2009)

Uuh... 6.11?

(6,-3)/(0,-3)/(3,3)/(6,0)/(6,3)/(0,3)/(0,3)/(4,3)/(6,3)/(-1,5)/(-5,1)/(6,0)(-1,5)/(3,1)/(0,3)/(6,0)/


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 26, 2009)

3.43

That's barely even a scramble


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, it was generated by CCT, but seriously, 1 twist cubeshape, then 2 twists first layer and PLL skip? Shame about the flipped middle layer, otherwise it would have been even faster 

(Yes, I use LBL on square-1)


----------



## Raffael (Jun 27, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Uuh... 6.11?
> 
> (6,-3)/(0,-3)/(3,3)/(6,0)/(6,3)/(0,3)/(0,3)/(4,3)/(6,3)/(-1,5)/(-5,1)/(6,0)(-1,5)/(3,1)/(0,3)/(6,0)/



5,37 

compared to my normal times (60 - 90 sec) quite fast


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 28, 2009)

F U2 F U F U' R F2 U R2 U2 for 2x2.

Try, then highlight: Eric Limeback's 2x2 NAR. (I'm fairly certain that's correct, anyway)


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 28, 2009)

Yalow said:


> F U2 F U F U' R F2 U R2 U2 for 2x2.


ahah! I knew this would be brought up on the forum 
1.86 first try with your 2x2x2...several hours ago


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 28, 2009)

1.28 

Saw the whole solution in inspection


----------



## Novriil (Jun 28, 2009)

U' F U' B2 R2 D' U F2 R2 B2 F D U' L2 R B' F D L2 B' F D' U2 F2 D
cross U
easy x-cross, one F2L pair is easy, second R U R' and 4th needs an alg. Then OLL and PLL 

E: I got 14.72 but hey.. I suck right


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 28, 2009)

L2 R B L2 D B F2 R B' F' L' R' D' U' B F2 D' U2 L' B D' U2 B F L2

Cross colour on U. Not easy, but a fun xcross 

my xcross: z2 U' L F' y R' F2 R F R U2 y R2


----------



## kristi1971 (Jun 30, 2009)

thrawst is god


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jun 30, 2009)

kristi1971 said:


> thrawst is god



i think that you will find that he is a mere human being.....


----------



## Raffael (Jun 30, 2009)

another great cubemania scramble
3x3, cross on D
U F' L2 D F2 R2 F D L' F D' B' L F' R F' L F2 R' D2 B R F' R2 F2 

2 move x-cross + 1 pair allready connected


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 30, 2009)

That scramble is insane. 8.76. Should've been faster


----------



## Edam (Jun 30, 2009)

9.81, oll skip. T-perm


----------



## Novriil (Jun 30, 2009)

17.07 ...  I suck at F2L  And Y perm was a bit messy.


----------



## Faz (Jun 30, 2009)

7.96, with a v perm


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 1, 2009)

10.06 A perm


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 1, 2009)

11.70 just woke up


----------



## Tortin (Jul 2, 2009)

U' R F2 L2 F2 L' R' D F2 L F' L' R2 D U L' B' D U2 L' R' F' L' R2 B'

Cross on top. X-cross plus another matched up pair.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 2, 2009)

Raffael said:


> another great cubemania scramble
> 3x3, cross on D
> U F' L2 D F2 R2 F D L' F D' B' L F' R F' L F2 R' D2 B R F' R2 F2
> 
> 2 move x-cross + 1 pair allready connected


8.14... I had all 4 pairs connected :confused:

y' R U' R'
y R' 
U' L U' L'
y' R' U2 R
OLL: superman (front)
PLL: G perm


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 3, 2009)

R B F2 L' B2 L R F' U' L2 R2 B2 U2 L' R2 D U R U B F' L R D B

Very easy BLD scramble, I had 3:41.00 with three corners misoriented  would have been PB by over 1:30

Although it's lucky I guess.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jul 3, 2009)

yay 58.55 secs on that bld solve. my first sub-1, even though it was extremely lucky.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 3, 2009)

oO Sub-2  on that one.


----------



## Gparker (Jul 3, 2009)

Yalow said:


> R B F2 L' B2 L R F' U' L2 R2 B2 U2 L' R2 D U R U B F' L R D B
> 
> Very easy BLD scramble, I had 3:41.00 with three corners misoriented  would have been PB by over 1:30
> 
> Although it's lucky I guess.



Wow, I'm thanking you for this. I havnt done blind in about 2 monthes,so I guess I decided to try this. I averaged around 2:50. I got 2:36.75! Thanks to you, I think I'm going to get back into blind.


Yeah, I know that it was a pretty bad tine for that scramble, but I don't practice anymore.


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 3, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > R B F2 L' B2 L R F' U' L2 R2 B2 U2 L' R2 D U R U B F' L R D B
> ...



You're very welcome


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 3, 2009)

Yalow said:


> R B F2 L' B2 L R F' U' L2 R2 B2 U2 L' R2 D U R U B F' L R D B.


 1:40.60  *happy*


----------



## mark3 (Jul 3, 2009)

B L2 U' F D' R' F' R' D' F U' L' U' L2 B' R' F' R F' R F2 L' B2 U' B2

Cross on D. 

Totally forgot my solution, but the last 2 F2L pairs were already paired and inserted in about 5 moves, then an OLL skip into the only G perm I know (the one thats starts R2 u)


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 4, 2009)

L R' Fw U2 L D Uw' U R2 D' L F' D2 L2 U2 R U2 Rw R' U L D2 U L B L Rw R' Fw2 Rw2 D' Fw D Uw U2 L R D2 Uw2 U2

4x4


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 4, 2009)

14.34: U' L D L2 D2 B2 F D U L' R B F R' F U L2 D' U2 F2 R U2 L' R' D

Cross on bottom.

Spoiler: R U R' F' u R F

EDIT: 2x2:
1.86: U2 R' F R' U R2 F' U' F 

Spoiler: x' F2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R U R'


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 4, 2009)

U2 R2 D B F2 U' B L' D' U R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' F U2 B' U R'

So many pairs  Nice 2x2 block too


----------



## Edam (Jul 4, 2009)

13.59, U perm (I forget which way)


----------



## Jebediah54 (Jul 5, 2009)

U' L2 R' D B2 L2 F' R' D' F L B L R2 B' F2 D2 U L' U2 B F2 R B' F

*With cross in front


----------



## Zava (Jul 5, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> U2 R2 D B F2 U' B L' D' U R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' F U2 B' U R'
> 
> So many pairs  Nice 2x2 block too



woooow, 5.56  I had 1 look LL (ELL)
brutal scrambe! sub5 someone?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 5, 2009)

Zava said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > U2 R2 D B F2 U' B L' D' U R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' F U2 B' U R'
> ...




Wow, solution please?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 5, 2009)

Yalow said:


> F U2 F U F U' R F2 U R2 U2 for 2x2.
> 
> Try, then highlight: Eric Limeback's 2x2 NAR. (I'm fairly certain that's correct, anyway)



1.53 :O
I love LL Skip


----------



## Zava (Jul 5, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...



okay, here it is (spoiler below):
y'U'L' (2)
x2U'R'UR2B'R' (6)
L'ULU'yR'UR (7)
yUR'URU'R'U'R (8)
U2rUR'U'MURU'R' (11) ==> 34 moves, 6,12 tps


----------



## Tortin (Jul 6, 2009)

D2 F2 D R2 D2 B' U L F2 R U' R U2 L' F D' F2 R B' L' B' R F' U R2

So many pairs. @[email protected]


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 6, 2009)

Lol, I had a reaaaaaally long and bad x-cross, but 15.86 with ZB


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 6, 2009)

F D' B2 F' L F L2 B2 F2 D U B' R' B2 F' L2 R2 B F2 L2 D2 U L2 D' L2

I got a T oll and a pll skip.

12.68


----------



## mark3 (Jul 6, 2009)

U2 R' U F D R U' R2 U2 B2 L' U' R F2 U B D2 B2 L' D2 F2 L' B L' D

Cross on D
Great cross, F2L and OLL.


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 7, 2009)

So many 2x2 scrambles are easy, but I'm particularly happy with how I did on this one, sooo...

1.80- R2 U' F' U2 F' R2 

Solution: x' z' U2 L U2 L U L2

I probably could have gone faster if I did it RH, I wasn't sure if I'd be able to reflect it if I did it like that though.

Edit: Lol.

1.13- R U' R' U R

Should have been sub 1.


----------



## mark3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Are those seriously your scrambles?!?!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 7, 2009)

Roux-er said:


> F D' B2 F' L F L2 B2 F2 D U B' R' B2 F' L2 R2 B F2 L2 D2 U L2 D' L2
> 
> I got a T oll and a pll skip.
> 
> 12.68


Nice Roux-solve, Roux-er...


----------



## Scooby (Jul 7, 2009)

I got a pretty good scramble... (while racing with other cubers )
B' F2 R D' B L2 F' D2 U2 B U2 L2 R F2 L R2 B2 L2 D' B' D B' F2 L B
(Cross on U.) Time: 9.86
x-Cross: B2 U' R2 U' L'...
Than, i multislotted the Orange-Blue and Blue-Red pairs.
PLL was the H perm...


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 7, 2009)

mark3 said:


> Are those seriously your scrambles?!?!



Yes,

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/scrambles/scramble_cube_222.html

(I'm assuming that was directed at me)


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jul 13, 2009)

I think this one will be pretty good for people with a better x-cross.
F2 L B2 D2 B U2 L2 D2 F' R' F' L' U' F2 R' F U B' U R' B L F' L' B2


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 13, 2009)

Thieflordz5 said:


> I think this one will be pretty good for people with a better x-cross.
> F2 L B2 D2 B U2 L2 D2 F' R' F' L' U' F2 R' F U B' U R' B L F' L' B2



Didn't time myself, but I got an OLL skip and a J perm, I freaked out because it looked like an LL skip for a moment.


----------



## SRV88bluescuber (Jul 15, 2009)

*Very Easy Scramble!*

Found an easy scramble while timing myself on CCT. Here's the scramble:

L F' R U' L D2 U2 L B' U' L' R2 U L2 D2 U' L F2 R' U' L2 R2 U F' R'

It gives 3 of the 4 edges already solved for the cross.

My fastest time is 20.45 after solving this scramble 10 times. I usually average between 25-28 seconds. So, see how much faster you can average with this scramble...

After my F2L I got an anti-sune OLL & T-perm. If you get these then you probably solved the F2L in the same fashion.

The only other way I've solved F2L I got headlights OLL and an A-perm

Give it a try!


----------



## vrumanuk (Jul 15, 2009)

There is a thread for this.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 15, 2009)

vrumanuk said:


> There is a thread for this.



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5799

edit: meh, I'll do try the scramble

11.05  During the inspecction I planned out half of the F2L


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 15, 2009)

Since Erik Akkersdjik averages 10 seconds. I say he should try this solve and maybe he can get a 2 seconds on it.


----------



## SRV88bluescuber (Jul 15, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> vrumanuk said:
> 
> 
> > There is a thread for this.
> ...



It's not quite the same, because the scramble I came across doesn't have a fully solved cross (close, but not quite). Just thought it'd be fun to try. That's why I put it up. Not trying to cause any drama here.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jul 15, 2009)

It easy easy/fun/hard/weird and this scramble was considered easy so... 1+1


----------



## Gurplex (Jul 15, 2009)

13.2 lol... yeah it was easy


----------



## AlanAlanine (Jul 15, 2009)

13.98 with an E perm ugh. 

i'm never used to when people scramble with cross on bottom. I always hold it as if I'm scrambling for a tournament.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 15, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Since Erik Akkersdjik averages 10 seconds. I say he should try this solve and maybe he can get a 2 seconds on it.



Are you serious


----------



## Zava (Jul 15, 2009)

lol 8.55 fullstep


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 17, 2009)

INSANE 4x4 scramble. I did 11 moves for the centers. I basically skipped the last 4 centers with 1 move. The sad part is, if you get the 11 move centers solution, you will have OLL parity.

U2 L2 R' U2 R2 B L2 r' R2 B f' F L f r2 R u2 U f R2 B2 f2 F' R2 u2 B' F r2 D u2 U' f D' L2 B' f2 U' B2 r2 f2


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 20, 2009)

(3,5) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (-1,3) / (0,4) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-4,3) / (2,0) / (-2,1) / (4,4) / (-4,1) / (0,4) / (0,1) / (0,5) / (6,4)

Weird Sq-1 scramble. On my first attempt I got 15.17 with parity 

Hint: try doing (-5,0) / to start with  (This avoids parity, and gives the easy cases).


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 22, 2009)

B L' R2 D F R B2 F L B R2 B2 L' B2 D F2 D F2 D' B F' R' B2 F' D2

2 move 2x2x2, 5 move xcross 

Edit:
Wth, and a few solves later,

U2 B D U B' D2 B2 R F L2 R' F2 R F L2 F' D F' D2 F' R2 F U R' U'


----------



## Escher (Jul 22, 2009)

Yalow said:


> B L' R2 D F R B2 F L B R2 B2 L' B2 D F2 D F2 D' B F' R' B2 F' D2
> 
> 2 move 2x2x2, 5 move xcross
> 
> ...



LOL.

no.1 = 7.25

x2 L' r' F x D R U2 R' L2 (I know, really bad way of doing it) [8]
RUR'U' RUR'U LUL' [19]
U L'ULU' L'U'L [27]
Winter Variation: (U2) U R U' R' U R U2 R' [36]
PLL skip: U2 [37]

TPS: 5.10


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 22, 2009)

Escher said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > B L' R2 D F R B2 F L B R2 B2 L' B2 D F2 D F2 D' B F' R' B2 F' D2
> ...



Very nice Rowan, sweet time. I tried and got a 16.34 which is fast for me.


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 23, 2009)

Escher said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > B L' R2 D F R B2 F L B R2 B2 L' B2 D F2 D F2 D' B F' R' B2 F' D2
> ...



Sheesh. How much of WV do you know now?


----------



## Raffael (Jul 23, 2009)

Yalow said:


> B L' R2 D F R B2 F L B R2 B2 L' B2 D F2 D F2 D' B F' R' B2 F' D2
> 
> 2 move 2x2x2, 5 move xcross
> 
> ...



first one:
9.69

second one:
13.21

quite good for the first two solves of the day and considering my normal average of approx. 19-20 

EDIT:
B L' R2 D F R B2 F L B R2 B2 L' B2 D F2 D F2 D' B F' R' B2 F' D2 

x2 y R D U' L2 B2 d L' (6)
y' U' R' U R U' R' U' R	(8)
y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R	(8)
y l' U' L U R U' L' U (8)

30 HTM

U2 B D U B' D2 B2 R F L2 R' F2 R F L2 F' D F' D2 F' R2 F U R' U' 

x2y' U' R D (3)
L U' L' (3)
y' R U' R' y U R U' R' (7)
U' L' U L (4)
y' U2 L U' L' U L U L'	(8)
y T-OLL (6)
y2 y-perm (17)

48 HTM


----------



## Escher (Jul 23, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Sheesh. How much of WV do you know now?



Um, just the really easy ones:
R U' R'
U R U2 R'
L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R'
(the one I used)
RUR'U' RUR'U' RU'R'

I'm tempted to learn it and EJF2L for ZZ...


----------



## Bomber (Jul 24, 2009)

CCT said:


> L' R2 D' B F' U2 B D U' B2 L' R2 B F2 R D2 B F2 D' B' F2 R2 B L2 R2



Super easy cross. That's just about it.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 24, 2009)

here's an easy scramble from JNetCube:
U2 B' F' U' L2 R' D' B2 U R' D L U2 B U' R' F' L B2 D R' F B' R' B2

cross on D.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 24, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> here's an easy scramble from JNetCube:
> U2 B' F' U' L2 R' D' B2 U R' D L U2 B U' R' F' L B2 D R' F B' R' B2
> 
> cross on D.



Wow, this is a nice scramble for ZZ users.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 24, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > here's an easy scramble from JNetCube:
> ...


whoah it is! I didn't realize that 

EO + cross: 
F Uw2

F2L:
U2 L U' L2 U L
L U2 L' R U' R2 U R
U' L U2 L'
U R2 U R' U R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R2

LL:
Z perm


----------



## Escher (Jul 24, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > here's an easy scramble from JNetCube:
> ...



Whoa, 10.32, with a G perm...
I'm gonna see how fast I can get this scramble 

tbh EOCross is pretty nasty for ZZ, but you can't argue with the lookahead into the f2l from preinspection!
I'm waiting for a scramble with pre EO though


----------



## Stefan (Jul 24, 2009)

From cubetimer.com:
R' D' U2 F2 D2 F R L' D' F' L' R2 B' L U D' F' R' F2 U' L' F2 R2 D' B'


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 24, 2009)

L2 B' L' R' D' R2 B2 U B U' B D U' F2 L B U L R2 U B2 F2 L' R' B

XCross: x2 y U R' U R' F D
Pair 2: U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R
Pair 3: U2 L U L'
Pair 4: y' R' U2 R U' R' U R
Then OLL and PLL


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 24, 2009)

Yalow said:


> L2 B' L' R' D' R2 B2 U B U' B D U' F2 L B U L R2 U B2 F2 L' R' B
> 
> XCross: x2 y U R' U R' F D
> Pair 2: U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R
> ...



9.96, non-lucky 

x2 y F U R' U R' F D
U2 L' U L
y L' U2 L U L' U' L
U' R U' R' U R U R'
L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F
U2 x' U' R U' L2 U R' U' L2 U2

49/9.96 = 4.9 tps

I think that tps is a wee bit above average.


----------



## PeterV (Jul 25, 2009)

From CCT (2x2x2):

F R U R' U F' R2 U2 R2 F R F U F' R U2 F' R U2 F U' F R2 U2 F

Spoiler:

First Layer: U R2
Y-Perm: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 25, 2009)

PeterV said:


> From CCT (2x2x2):
> 
> F R U R' U F' R2 U2 R2 F R F U F' R U2 F' R U2 F U' F R2 U2 F
> 
> ...



Y perm: R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' U F2


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 25, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > From CCT (2x2x2):
> ...



Y perm: R’ U L’ U2 R U’ x' U L’ U2 R U’ L, kinda long, but I like it.


----------



## PeterV (Jul 25, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > From CCT (2x2x2):
> ...



Thanks, Sarah. Just goes to show how noobish I am at 2x2x2  The best I could do on this scramble was 3.88 (after many tries), but I'm sure others here on the forum can do way better.


----------



## TMOY (Jul 25, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > PeterV said:
> ...



Why bother with Y-perms ?  
Double T-perm: y U' L2 U L2 U2 y' L2 U L2 
And do separation only after that: U2 F2 U'


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 25, 2009)

L D B2 F2 U L2 R B2 L R2 B2 F L' D2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D2 U2 F'

T'is nice. Managed a 9.xx with an awkward x-cross =/

(-2,-3) / (0,2) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-5,3) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (2,3) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (6,0)

11.44, full step.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 26, 2009)

B' F2 D' F D L F2 D U' L2 R' D' B2 D' L' B' R' B2 F2 D R B2 F R2 U2

for all ZZ cubers this must be a dream =) cross bottom is also really nice.
19.68 OH non-lucky, I average about 27 28


----------



## Raffael (Jul 26, 2009)

3x3, cross on D:
R2 B U F R D2 R B U L' F2 D' B' L2 F' R2 U B2 U' F U' F R D F'

extreme (accidental)-multi-slotting.
this was my original speed-solve, some of the multi-slotting was on purpose, most of it occured on accident 

y' R2 F R' D y U B' (6)
U' R U2 R2 U' R (6)
y' R U2 R' (3)
y R' U2 R (3)
y R' U R (3)
y2 f' L' U' L U f (6)
PLL: t-perm (14)

41 moves HTM
I got a 17.58.
Seems like the accidental parts of the solve slowed me down to 2.3 tps


----------



## Jude (Jul 26, 2009)

(3,-4) (-2,-2) (3,2) (6,0) (-3,-3) (6,-6) (3,3) (6,3) (3,-3) (-3,-3) (0,-6) (-3,-6) (0,-6) (5,-5) (-3,-6)

Got it on cubemania. I got 13.15 on it and I suck at Square one. The scramble is soooo easy.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 26, 2009)

Jude said:


> (3,-4) (-2,-2) (3,2) (6,0) (-3,-3) (6,-6) (3,3) (6,3) (3,-3) (-3,-3) (0,-6) (-3,-6) (0,-6) (5,-5) (-3,-6)
> 
> Got it on cubemania. I got 13.15 on it and I suck at Square one. The scramble is soooo easy.



6.71. Not bad


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 26, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > (3,-4) (-2,-2) (3,2) (6,0) (-3,-3) (6,-6) (3,3) (6,3) (3,-3) (-3,-3) (0,-6) (-3,-6) (0,-6) (5,-5) (-3,-6)
> ...



Haha, sub Prusak's best in competition


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 26, 2009)

I didn't even skip cubeshape  Without middle layer it would've been quicker too.


----------



## Bomber (Jul 26, 2009)

CCT said:


> F2 D' B' F R' U' B U L2 B' L2 R' B F2 L2 R' B2 D' B' D B' F2 R F U



Just a really nice scramble; half the cube was done for me. If done in the most obvious way you have an X-Cross waiting for you plus one corner and another edge placed correctly, not only that but the rest of the pieces you need are right at hand!


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 27, 2009)

First round 2x2 scrambles from C3. How did I not do amazing on these? :fp

F U' F U' F U' R F2 U
R2 U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' R U'
U2 F U2 F R' F2 U F' U2
U F2 R' F2 R U R U'
R F' U2 F' R2 F2 U' F' U2


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 27, 2009)

B F2 D' F' U' L2 D2 F' D2 L R2 U L R2 D L2 U R2 U' L2 D' B' F' U' B'


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 28, 2009)

F' U2 F2 R2 F R' U R' F R' F2 R U2 R2 U2

1.86


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 28, 2009)

(0,2) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (-3,0) / (4,5) / (0,2) / (-3,4) / (0,5) / (-5,0) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (-2,3) / (3,4) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (3,3)

12.48, just sub-WR.


----------



## Edam (Jul 29, 2009)

L D B' L U B2 D' L2 D L D2 F D' F L' U B L B L B' U2 L2 U2 R'

can anyone manage something nice with this?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 29, 2009)

Edam said:


> L D B' L U B2 D' L2 D L D2 F D' F L' U B L B L B' U2 L2 U2 R'
> 
> can anyone manage something nice with this?



y x' R U' R2 x' y' U R U R2' F R U' L2 (11)

y z' R U R' U' (R + l) U R U' (19)

R U' R U R2' U' R U (27)

z' U f R U R' U' f' (34)

U2 x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (51)

12.91 because I failed the E perm


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 29, 2009)

Edam said:


> L D B' L U B2 D' L2 D L D2 F D' F L' U B L B L B' U2 L2 U2 R'
> 
> can anyone manage something nice with this?



D R D' R B L' B2 - F R F2 D F' (12)
D' R D R' D' R2 D2 R' (8)
L' U2 R U2 R' U2 L (7)
D' L2 U L' D2 L U' L D2 L (10)

Total 37 moves, time was about 20-25s.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Jul 29, 2009)

R U F' b L' U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2


----------



## Edam (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice Vault312, It was odd to walk through a cross on the left solve, but it was nice. I just couldn't work out any starts that could use the blocks nicely. 

Johannes, I can't seem to get your solution to work. It builds some blocks nicely and orients some edges but then looses things a bit. What method is it?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 30, 2009)

Edam said:


> Nice Vault312, It was odd to walk through a cross on the left solve, but it was nice. I just couldn't work out any starts that could use the blocks nicely.
> 
> Johannes, I can't seem to get your solution to work. It builds some blocks nicely and orients some edges but then looses things a bit. What method is it?



with me as your friend you really can't work that out?


----------



## Edam (Jul 30, 2009)

is it actually petrus? I thought it might be, I got as far as a 2x2x3block but it sort of fell apart a bit whenever i went from there onwards. 

There's a reason my petrus averages are sup50 and my fridrich is sub20 (ish)


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 30, 2009)

Edam said:


> Johannes, I can't seem to get your solution to work. It builds some blocks nicely and orients some edges but then looses things a bit. What method is it?


Weird, I remember checking it but there are many mistakes. It's Petrus/Heise. Corrected:

Scramble: L D B' L U B2 D' L2 D L D2 F D' F L' U B L B L B' U2 L2 U2 R'

D R D' R B L' B2 - F R F2 D F' (12)
D' R' D R' D' R2 D2 R' (8)
L' D2 R D2 R' D2 L (7)
D' L2 U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L' (10)


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 30, 2009)

This is funny: B' F2 R2 D2 B' D L2 R' B F2 D2 R F' L R' D' U F' U2 B U' L2 R' D' U2

Follow this for the cross: z2 F L F' D2 F y2 F' D R' D'


----------



## mark3 (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't even do Roux, but this would be a solid scramble for it.

B R' L2 D' B2 U2 F U B' F' R2 L' D2 U2 B L F' L2 D2 U L2 R F' D U2


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 30, 2009)

mark3 said:


> I don't even do Roux, but this would be a solid scramble for it.
> 
> B R' L2 D' B2 U2 F U B' F' R2 L' D2 U2 B L F' L2 D2 U L2 R F' D U2



Ha. The chance is approximately 1 in 55,000. Computer-generated solution, 27 STM:


Step 1: x' (0)
Step 2: R Rw U R U' M U R U2 R2 (10)
Step 3: L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L' (9)
Step 4: M U' M U2 M2 U' M' U2 (8)


----------



## Tortin (Jul 31, 2009)

B F2 R2 B F' D' R' L2 U' D F' B' U' L' U D F' B U' L' B2 D B' L B2

Cross on top. Pretty insane, even though I got a bad time because I don't usually do yellow cross.


----------



## TMOY (Jul 31, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> mark3 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even do Roux, but this would be a solid scramble for it.
> ...



Human-generated solution, 24 STM, 28 HTM 

y' x L2 D L2 U B2 D2 B D2 (8)
z y U' L' E L y D L E L' (10)
d L' E2 L (5)
y' L2 E L2 U' (5)


----------



## Raffael (Jul 31, 2009)

3x3, cross on D
B2 D2 B U2 L2 U2 R D2 R' B' R' U R2 F2 L' F' R U L2 U' F' L2 U B U

3 move x-cross 

EDIT: If you add an extra U during the cross, you get an extra allready connected pair.

btw:
at the moment, my mum is learning how to solve the cube.
she got a PLL skip on her first try and a LL skip on her second try


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 1, 2009)

Mm... Yes please.
F2 U2 F2 U R' U2 F' R2 U' F2 U2 R F U F'

Solution: z' U' R' U R U2


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 3, 2009)

2x2:
L F' U2 B R2 D2 R2 F R2 D2 B L2

2 move solution 
I got 0.81 +2 -.-"


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 4, 2009)

Raffael said:


> 3x3, cross on D
> B2 D2 B U2 L2 U2 R D2 R' B' R' U R2 F2 L' F' R U L2 U' F' L2 U B U
> 
> 3 move x-cross
> ...



I got 11.77 on the scramble...

Your mom is extremely lucky!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 4, 2009)

mark3 said:


> I don't even do Roux, but this would be a solid scramble for it.
> 
> B R' L2 D' B2 U2 F U B' F' R2 L' D2 U2 B L F' L2 D2 U L2 R F' D U2




*Scramble*: B R' L2 D' B2 U2 F U B' F' R2 L' D2 U2 B L F' L2 D2 U L2 R F' D U2

*First Block*: x' = 0 STM

*Second Block*: (R2 U) (R U M' U' R) U2 (R2 U M' U') (R U M U' R') = 17 STM, 23 QTM

*CMLL*: (U2) F (R U R' U') (R U R' U') F' = 11 STM, 12 QTM

*Edges*: (M' U M U M' U M) (U M' U2 M U' M2 U) (M U2 M2 U2 M') = 19 STM, 36 QTM

*Total*: (0 + 17 + 11 + 17 = 47) STM, (0 + 23 + 12 + 36 = 71) QTM

*Time*: 15.10 seconds

*Turns Per Second*: 3.1 STM, 4.7 QTM

*Comment*: Decent


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow, even easier 2x2x2 scramble:



U2 L U2 L F U' R B' D' R2 U' F'

Again 2 move solution!
I got 0.62 on this


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 4, 2009)

L' B2 F2 U2 L' R2 F' R' F L2 D' U2 L R B' F D' U B2 L R' D2 U L R

This xcross was so fun,

Solution: x2 U (R' L) F' L2 F' U' B2

Then an easy pair


----------



## Raffael (Aug 4, 2009)

3x3, cross on D:
D2 L2 U' B' U2 L U B' D2 L B2 D R' B2 L' U' L' U' R B L' B D' B2 L2

triple-x-cross+multislotting-spoiler below:
triple-x-cross: L2 R2 U' R2 F R2 F' y' L F2 U F U2 L' (13)
4th: y U R' U' R (3)
OLL: double-sune (11)
PLL: U2 + u-perm (12)

I got a 13.19


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 4, 2009)

R2 F R2 U2 R F U' F2 R' U' R' U' F' R2 U

For 2x2, it's pretty dang amazing.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 5, 2009)

2x2 scramble
U F2 R' F2

It looks like it's going to be really easy, but it's NOT. Try it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 6, 2009)

qqwref said:


> 2x2 scramble
> U F2 R' F2
> 
> It looks like it's going to be really easy, but it's NOT. Try it.



That was cool. I got a 3.20. (Which for me is like my second fastest 2x2x2 solve ever.) And I was really honest about it - I applied the scramble and then tossed it in the air (carefully, so it wouldn't turn and mess up the scramble) so I didn't know which way it was oriented when I started. But in all honesty, it looked impossible at first and I thought I was going to get a bad time on it. I used Guimond, and had to do a turn at the beginning for the first step, which is always very scary for me. But then I saw that canceled the first move in the second step, and then I had to recognize the rest on the fly. The way I saw it:


Spoiler



x' y2 L
R' F2 R
F2 U'

But the L R' cancel, which I saw.


I guess it's just cool for me because Guimond resulted in an optimal solve for this scramble (after the easy-to-see cancellation).


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 6, 2009)

awesome cubemania scramble:
F U' B' R U2 L' F2 D' F' U L B' U2 B2 R' D2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 F' U2

cross on U.


----------



## Shamah02 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> awesome cubemania scramble:
> F U' B' R U2 L' F2 D' F' U L B' U2 B2 R' D2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 F' U2
> 
> cross on U.



Wow! That scramble was awesome! I got 11.63 on it though  I suck! lol


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 6, 2009)

Shamah02 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > awesome cubemania scramble:
> ...




x-cross: z2 D2 R2 F2 L2
F2L slot2: U2 L U' L
F2L slot3: R' U R U' R' U R
F2L slot4: U2 y R' U R
OLL: Fw R U R' U' y Lw'
PLL: U' R' U R U' R2 y' R' U' R U y x R U R' U' R2


EDIT: nevermind, I found an even better solution!

x-cross: U2 F2 M'2
F2L slot2: U2 R U' R'
F2L slot3: U y2 R' U R U' R' U' R
F2L slot4: U y' R' U R U' R' U' R
COLL: U y R U2 R2 L' U2 L U L' U2 R2 U' x' M' (I don't know COLL, I just looked the case up )
PLL: R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 7, 2009)

2x2 scramble: U F2 R' F' U2 F U' F R F2 R2 U R' U R2 F' U F U' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' 

1.14 on it... new PB


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 7, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> 2x2 scramble: U F2 R' F' U2 F U' F R F2 R2 U R' U R2 F' U F U' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U'
> 
> 1.14 on it... new PB



LOL
.88
nice scramble


----------



## Escher (Aug 7, 2009)

qqwref said:


> 2x2 scramble
> U F2 R' F2
> 
> It looks like it's going to be really easy, but it's NOT. Try it.



Ah, but if you know some nice FL tricks then it is 

solution: y (R2 B R2) U'
I use that one all the time


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 7, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 scramble: U F2 R' F' U2 F U' F R F2 R2 U R' U R2 F' U F U' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U'
> ...



haha i love it


----------



## pjk (Aug 7, 2009)

Using the WCA Sq 1 scrambler, I got this scramble:
(-5,5) (0,6) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (0,3) (-4,2) (4,4) (-4,2) (1,4) (0,2) (3,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (-3,3) (3,0) 

Got 11.78 on it, and I average around 30 seconds.


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 9, 2009)

Here's a weird scramble.

L' B' F' R2 F D R' B L B2 R2 F' D' U B' D U2 B2 D' B' F' L' R U R
Cross on top.
I'm curious to see how everyone else does it, here's my double xcross.
Solution: z2 F2 L D' R' D L2 y R U R' F2 M2 U2 M2
But I'm sure it can be done better.

On my second try I found an awesome finish.

Finish: (L' U L U') *3 U' y' R' U R y Y perm


----------



## Raffael (Aug 10, 2009)

3x3, cross on D:
U2 F' R D R' F L' F' D' F U' F' R D2 F2 D2 R F2 D' B' R2 D2 R' B' D'

3 allready connected pairs after the cross: 

cross: y R' F L2 U R D (6)
1st: U R U' R' (4)
2nd:L F' L' F (4)
3rd: U' L U2 L' (4)
4th: y R U2 R' U R' F R F' (8)
OLL: Rw' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 Rw (11)
PLL: U' + a-perm (10)

15.80, 47 HTM, 2.97 tps
hmm, my normal tps is 3.6, so i should have gotten sth like 13.06
I wonder why i'm always slower on the really easy scrambles.


----------



## Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

R F2 U R2 U R F2 U R2 F R2 U2 R' U' F' U F2 R F' U' F2 U' R' F2 U

2x2. Unreal easy.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 10, 2009)

Raffael said:


> 3x3, cross on D:
> U2 F' R D R' F L' F' D' F U' F' R D2 F2 D2 R F2 D' B' R2 D2 R' B' D'
> 
> 3 already connected pairs after the cross:
> ...


I got 4 connected pairs 
cross: y R' F L2 U R D 
1st: U2 R U2 R' 
2nd:L' U2 L 
3rd: y U2 R' U R
4th: y R x' U' R' U x
OLL: U2 F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' 
PLL: y J perm 




Yalow said:


> Here's a weird scramble.
> 
> L' B' F' R2 F D R' B L B2 R2 F' D' U B' D U2 B2 D' B' F' L' R U R
> Cross on top.
> ...


I would do...
double x-cross: z' x' U' M U M' x z' R' F U F' U' R' y2 R' U R' F R 
rest of F2L: U R U' R' L' U L y' R' U R2 x' U' R' U


----------



## Mastersonian (Aug 10, 2009)

Raffael said:


> 3x3, cross on D:
> U2 F' R D R' F L' F' D' F U' F' R D2 F2 D2 R F2 D' B' R2 D2 R' B' D'
> 
> 3 allready connected pairs after the cross:
> ...



Huh, I didn't time myself, but I got 1 connected pair, OLL skip, U-Perm.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 10, 2009)

cubemania scramble from http://cubemania.org/puzzles/2/competitions/382

(cross on D)
R U F D L B U2 L' D L D L B' U' L2 D' R' U2 B U2 F U2 L' F2 U' 

I got 11.58, but I didn't go for the double x-cross :fp

(this wasn't the solution I used the first time, but it's nice)
xx-cross: y D' F L F' L' y L F L' y R U R' F2
F2L slot 3: y' U' R U R' U2 y R U R' 
F2L slot 4: y2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R
OLL: M' U M U2 M' U M
PLL (R perm):y' U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2


----------



## jcuber (Aug 10, 2009)

@ Sarah:If you solve it the way I did, it becomes a triple x-cross.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 10, 2009)

jcuber said:


> @ Sarah:If you solve it the way I did, it becomes a triple x-cross.



how did you do it?


----------



## jcuber (Aug 10, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > @ Sarah:If you solve it the way I did, it becomes a triple x-cross.
> ...



D' L' F L' U2 B L' B' L U2 R

Then rotate and use an M, U sequence to insert the red edge.




F L' D' U2 L2 R' U2 B2 F2 D B2 D U' L B F2 R' B' F' L F L' R' F' L'


I got a 13.83, (x-cross) which is great for me.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 11, 2009)

(1,-4)/(-3,6)/(6,6)/(3,0)/(6,-3)/(0,3)/(3,0)/(3,3)/(-3,6)/(0,6)/(2,-2)/(-3,3)/(6,3)/(-3,3)/(-3,5)/

12.05

Should've been faster.. people who are good at sq1 should easily get sub 10.


----------



## Faz (Aug 11, 2009)

6.77 2ez.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 11, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> cubemania scramble from http://cubemania.org/puzzles/2/competitions/382
> 
> (cross on D)
> R U F D L B U2 L' D L D L B' U' L2 D' R' U2 B U2 F U2 L' F2 U'
> ...



11.90

WTF!! Too good for me.. no skips except the easy xx-cross
only corners OLL and J perm.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 11, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> (1,-4)/(-3,6)/(6,6)/(3,0)/(6,-3)/(0,3)/(3,0)/(3,3)/(-3,6)/(0,6)/(2,-2)/(-3,3)/(6,3)/(-3,3)/(-3,5)/
> 
> 12.05
> 
> Should've been faster.. people who are good at sq1 should easily get sub 10.



I count, right? 8.11. I suck.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 11, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > (1,-4)/(-3,6)/(6,6)/(3,0)/(6,-3)/(0,3)/(3,0)/(3,3)/(-3,6)/(0,6)/(2,-2)/(-3,3)/(6,3)/(-3,3)/(-3,5)/
> ...



yep, you definitely count 

tried it again and got 8.21.. now I kinda new the cases though.


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 11, 2009)

F U' F U2 F' U' F2 R2 U R F' R' F U' R

A nickle to anyone who sees it


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 11, 2009)

Ooh, mee! Me sees cube scrambled and block  Give me nickle yay  (I'll have that in Euro's btw)

The solution was x' z R' F R' F' R U' btw


----------



## Raffael (Aug 11, 2009)

3x3, cross on D:
D' B U L2 B2 D2 B' U2 F2 L2 D R B R F2 L B' U R2 B2 U' R' B U' B

minimalistic F2L:
y R' B L2 y' D' L' (5)
R U R' (3)
L U' L' (3)
d L U' L' (4)
R U R' (3)
2-Look-OLL:
r U2 R' U' R U' r' (7)
L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L' (9)
PLL: U' + g-perm (13)


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 11, 2009)

Yalow said:


> F U' F U2 F' U' F2 R2 U R F' R' F U' R
> 
> A nickle to anyone who sees it



yay! I win a nickel 



Spoiler



z y L' U R' U' L U'


----------



## jcuber (Aug 11, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > F U' F U2 F' U' F2 R2 U R F' R' F U' R
> ...



No, you get a nickle .


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 11, 2009)

You're all slow.


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 12, 2009)

Scarily similar to the other 2x2 scramble I posted.

R2 F' R' F U F U R2 U F2 R U F' R U2


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 12, 2009)

R2 D' U' B' D' U2 L2 R' U R' F' D U B2 F U' F D2 U' B2 U' R2 U L2 F

I was doing OH and got this. Looks fairly normal but this is how I solved it:

y2 B F R2 L
U R U R' L' U L
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
U' R U2 R' L U' L'
U' R U2 R' y L' U' L
y2 R2 B2 U2 L U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 R F2 L' B2 R2

It was the LL case that would be solved by the OLL parity alg  I don't know if I'd have done it if I had a 2H solve, but with OH it was probably much quicker. I got 27.xx so


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 12, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Scarily similar to the other 2x2 scramble I posted.
> 
> R2 F' R' F U F U R2 U F2 R U F' R U2


x2 y' R' U' R U2 R' F R' F' R U'

That'll be 10 cents now


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 12, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > Scarily similar to the other 2x2 scramble I posted.
> ...



Pfft. This one was similar, but way more obvious. I made no offers this time


----------



## gboh19 (Aug 13, 2009)

A nice 3x3 scramble from cct:

L2 D U2 B' D' B F' D B2 U2 L' F2 L F2 D2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B' F' L2 R F2 L


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 14, 2009)

From Cubemania 3x3:
B' L2 B L U2 B' D R D' R' D2 R' D' B' L D2 B D B D L D B' R' D'

qqtimer optimal 2x2: F2 R F2 R' F U2 R2 F' U'


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 17, 2009)

R D U' R2 D2 F2 D2 R' D2 F2 D2 U L' R' F' L2 B2 R D2 R' B2 D' R' L' D'

Very easy 2x2x3 block


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 17, 2009)

Ooh, 10.00 

EDIT: 9.92: B' F2 D2 L D2 U' F R' U2 B F L' R' B' D' F R' U2 L' R2 B F' L' R' B'


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 17, 2009)

I was practicing 2x2x2 with official scrambles when i got a 3 moves one. 

Scramble: F2 R' F'


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 18, 2009)

the second square-1 scramble from the qualification round at US Nationals:

(0,-1) (1,1) (0,2) (0,3) (3,3) (3,0) (3,3) (6,0), (6,1) (-1,5) (0,1) (6,0) (3,0) (0,3) (6,4) (0,3) (0,2)

I got a 21.62 with a CP skip


----------



## xTheAndyx (Aug 18, 2009)

got this from cube explorer:

B2 D2 R D2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 R U R' B' L' R2 F' R2 U2

not really an easy scramble, but a weird/funny one.


----------



## n00bcubix (Aug 18, 2009)

L R B' L2 D R' D2 B F2 L' U' R B' D2 L R2 U2 B' D2 U2 L R2 U' B' F2

lol;; easy xcross, i got a 11, but i got an E perm, TT-TT, on and off on cubing nowadays... just cube when i have time after school


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 19, 2009)

F D2 L2 R2 F U2 B' D' U F' L F' L' R' F2 R' B F' D2 B' L' B2 F' D' U2

Cross on top. Or bottom I guess.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 19, 2009)

n00bcubix said:


> L R B' L2 D R' D2 B F2 L' U' R B' D2 L R2 U2 B' D2 U2 L R2 U' B' F2


 10.22. I got a Y perm 



Yalow said:


> F D2 L2 R2 F U2 B' D' U F' L F' L' R' F2 R' B F' D2 B' L' B
> 2 F' D' U2
> 
> Cross on top. Or bottom I guess.


cross on D: 8.74 :confused: I had an OLL skip and a U perm
cross on U: 12.10 :/


----------



## Raffael (Aug 19, 2009)

Yalow said:


> F D2 L2 R2 F U2 B' D' U F' L F' L' R' F2 R' B F' D2 B' L' B2 F' D' U2
> 
> Cross on top. Or bottom I guess.



cross on bottom: 15.33
cross on top:13.31 with OLL skip 

I just got this on CCT:
3x3, cross on D
B D U' L B F2 U R2 F D' R2 D' U' F' L' R' D2 U2 F' L' R B2 F2 L' R

nice F2L:

y B' L' B U' R' F D' (7)
R' U R U' L' U L (7)
y' U' R' U R (4)
L U' L' (3)
d R' F R F' (5)
then an easy OLL and a j-perm.

i got a 12.63


----------



## Forte (Aug 20, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> the second square-1 scramble from the qualification round at US Nationals:
> 
> (0,-1) (1,1) (0,2) (0,3) (3,3) (3,0) (3,3) (6,0), (6,1) (-1,5) (0,1) (6,0) (3,0) (0,3) (6,4) (0,3) (0,2)



I do not remember this scramble at all 
I got 28.26, which is OK, I guess. I didn't get a CP skip though.

I got this one from qqtimer: (3,-4) / (6,3) / (3,4) / (3,3) / (-5,-2) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (1,3) / (-1,6) / (6,4) / (6,-5) / (-2,6) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,3)

See? THIS one had a CP skip. And I knew the one EP to finish both layers but I got nervous and screwed up. Oh, yeah, I got 22.57.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 20, 2009)

Forte said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > the second square-1 scramble from the qualification round at US Nationals:
> ...



'twas the scramble for Lance's 20.68 NR


----------



## Forte (Aug 20, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> 'twas the scramble for Lance's 20.68 NR


OH! OK. That put me in second . . . I got 40.33 on that at Nationals.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 20, 2009)

I got a 12.91 on that! =)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 20, 2009)

Found a pretty amazing 3x3 scramble, you guys should check it out.

Scramble: F, F'


----------



## Raffael (Aug 21, 2009)

3x3, cross on D:
L2 B2 U B2 R B2 D2 F D2 F2 U B2 L2 U' L' F' U' B' U' B' D2 L' F' U R2

X-cross: y2 F B' L F D' L (6)
2nd: U2 R U R' y R' U2 R (7)
3rd + 4th: U' R U R' y U' L' U L2 U' L' (10)
headlights OLL, AUF and g-perm (22)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 21, 2009)

L D' R' B2 L F B' D U2 R' L2 B F D2 R D L U' L2 B U F' R' L2 D'

I love qqTimer!


----------



## Forte (Aug 21, 2009)

(-2,3) / (2,2) / (-2,6) / (-3,-3) / (3,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (-4,-3) / (-3,4) / (3,6)
You HAVE TO TRY THIS! I average around 30s, but I got 11.31! It was a EO+CP skip, and the EP was one that I knew for both layers. Also, cube shape is easy.
Thanks, qqTimer!


----------



## TMOY (Aug 22, 2009)

Got 11.16, sub-WR too  This scramble is really much too lucky.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow, nice scramble! 9.22 there!


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 22, 2009)

You all suck  Well, maybe not... =)

Wait, I mean 6.11. Stupid middle layer.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 22, 2009)

At least I got sub-10, the rest totally sucks


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 22, 2009)

Got a 7.38 on that one  

EO+CP skip and opp/opp, should've been faster. I'm with you Simon, damn middle layer


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 23, 2009)

> EO+CP skip and opp/opp, should've been faster.


What? That's called 1 twist FL corners, last 2 edges skip and PLL skip!
Stupid vdb-zombies


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 23, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> You all suck  Well, maybe not... =)
> 
> Wait, I mean 6.11. Stupid middle layer.



5.33

FYI: (1,0)/(5,-1)/(-5,1)/
It's nice to know 




trying-to-speedcube... said:


> > EO+CP skip and opp/opp, should've been faster.
> 
> 
> What? That's called 1 twist FL corners, last 2 edges skip and PLL skip!
> Stupid vdb-zombies



Stupid Baum users, who try to be different, even though it has been shown that Tim's LBL uses less moves.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 23, 2009)

F R U' R B' R' U2 D2 B2 U F' B' R F2 R2 L' F L F' R' B' D F' L' U2

9.42



Spoiler



y' R' U R U x' U L U2 x'
U L' U2 L U2 L' U L
d' R' U' R U' R' U R
r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U M'
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 23, 2009)

B U2 B' D2 R F' L2 F D2 F U F' L D B2 F2 U2. 

Scramble cross on D.

I was trying to get a good average of 12 on camera, but I was doing bad, so I started over. 

Scrambled the cube, realized I hadn't cleared the session, did so, then looked at the scramble. 'Twas this.

Luckily I was filming, I managed to recreate it using cubeexplorer.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 23, 2009)

I tried to FMC it, and heree's what I got after about 1 hour:
y x2 L D2 d' y l' D' l (6)l: corner orientation
u2 L E L (5): starting separation , with an edge insertion
D L' E L (5) one more edge
F2 D L E2 L E' L2 D2 U (11): finish the solve
Total: 27 HTM. I'm starting to like FMC


----------



## Kxg (Aug 25, 2009)

B F L R' D' F2 R' U B' F2 U L R2 U' L2 R F2 D2 U2 B2 U F L R B2

The easiest scramble I've ever got. (scrambling with cross color on top). Extremely easy cross and first 2 F2L pairs and rather easy 3rd and 4th pairs. Too bad I've messed up F2L 4th pair and the time wasn't too good.


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 25, 2009)

U' B2 L R2 F2 L' D R F2 D2 U F B' U' L2 U B' F' R D R L' B F2 L
Cross on D

An (R U R') trigger gives you 3 F2L Pairs already made.
I can't seem to find anything good with it. I did get a 30.xx with Roux, (I average around 45 with roux)


----------



## isaacthecuber (Aug 26, 2009)

B2 R D' L F' R2 U2 B2 F' L2 U' L2 B2 U L F2 B2 L' B U' B U' F' D' U

Haha, from qqTimer. 
It's not really good for Fridrich, but if you use LBL, Roux, maybe even Petrus? 
Haha, well with Fridrich, I got 12.95.

=]

Edit, with Roux(which I don't even know any algs for, just concepts) I got 23.15.
With Petrus I got 16.25, (after a long pause before fixing bad edges). 
With LBL and 4 look last layer I got 17.46.


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 26, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> SCRAMBLE: U F R U' F' U' R2 F' R2 U2 R2 F U2 R U' F' R U' F' U2
> 
> I love the 2x2x2. I got it .67 seconds and didn't even see the full thing, only the first layer.


1 sec exactly


----------



## Novriil (Aug 26, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > SCRAMBLE: U F R U' F' U' R2 F' R2 U2 R2 F U2 R U' F' R U' F' U2
> ...



1.05  On second try 0.93 But my cube turns very badly.


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice Roux scramble.
L' D L R2 F U B2 F L U R2 U2 L' R2 B' D2 U L R2 B2 D R U' L' R
1x2x3: z2 R' U R2 F U

Edit: 2x2: 0.95	F U' R U F' R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F R' F U2 F'

lololololololol


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 27, 2009)

easy 3x3 scramble from cubetimer (10.35 ) 

cross on D: D' B' L2 B' F' L B' L D' R2 U2 L' B2 U R2 B F2 U2 R U2 D R F2 U' B2


----------



## Johannes91 (Aug 27, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Nice Roux scramble.
> L' D L R2 F U B2 F L U R2 U2 L' R2 B' D2 U L R2 B2 D R U' L' R
> 1x2x3: z2 R' U R2 F U


or F2 D2 R F z x' or R2 B L2 D y2 or R2 B D U2 x y2


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 27, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Roux scramble.
> ...


Wow, that's amazing.

Another weird scramble, not sure what to do with it though  Nice for TF I guess 

F' L2 F' L D' R2 D' U' F' L' B' F2 D' U L' D' F R2 U' R2 D F L2 R D


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 27, 2009)

isaacthecuber said:


> B2 R D' L F' R2 U2 B2 F' L2 U' L2 B2 U L F2 B2 L' B U' B U' F' D' U



12.30 with roux

solution:

y' x' r U r' y
r2 U' R2 U R U' R' U' M2 U2 r U' R'
R U' R
U r U R' U' r' F R F'
U' M U2 M U2 M' U


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 27, 2009)

3x3.
*Cross on D*

U' R' L2 D2 F' D' F' B L2 F' B L2 U D' B2 L' F2 U' R2 L' B2 U2 B2 D F 

Nice cross. 

9.28 first try, PLL skip aswell, with a wrong F2L insertion. Sucks that I can't remember the solution though.


----------



## Faz (Aug 29, 2009)

Woopsies - I did the scramble wrong


----------



## Forte (Aug 29, 2009)

An easy x-cross that even _I_ can do (that is, if it even passes for an x-cross). And it's way too easy in general:
F' D B2 F' U' L2 R' F' D' L2 U' B2 D2 R2 D2 U R' L' U2 F2 L2 B2 F U' F2

Thanks qqtimer!


----------



## krazedkat (Aug 29, 2009)

That one is easy with Petrus.. Lol.. Just a D to get a 2x2 ...


Edit: and 4 moves for an extended cross ...


Move count: around 89


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 31, 2009)

(1,-3) / (6,5) / (6,6) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (6,4) / (5,-1) / (0,-2) / (-3,6) / (0,-3)

12.76, I blacked out on an A-perm :fp


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 3, 2009)

Cross color on U:
D L' U L' D2 U B L2 R2 B F D' R' B2 L2 U B2 F' U2 R' B' F2 L2 U L'

*Easy* double X-cross. 13.24 on the solve. Could have been faster, but I was so psyched about the double X-cross.

Chris


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 3, 2009)

(0,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (-1,1) / (0,4) / (0,5) / (-2,0) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (4,1) / (0,4) / (6,5) / (6,0) /

Non-lucky 9.72


----------



## Forte (Sep 3, 2009)

D2 B2 R' D2 R' B' D L2 U2 L' D' U' B' R L' D2 B F2 L2 B' L R U B2 F

Great for BLD, if you are good at it. I suck at BLD, so I got 4:39.54 . . . which was about a minute better than my previous PB.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 3, 2009)

Forte said:


> D2 B2 R' D2 R' B' D L2 U2 L' D' U' B' R L' D2 B F2 L2 B' L R U B2 F
> 
> Great for BLD, if you are good at it. I suck at BLD, so I got 4:39.54 . . . which was about a minute better than my previous PB.



lol, nice scramble, I got 3:15.36


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 3, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Cross color on U:
> D L' U L' D2 U B L2 R2 B F D' R' B2 L2 U B2 F' U2 R' B' F2 L2 U L'
> 
> *Easy* double X-cross. 13.24 on the solve. Could have been faster, but I was so psyched about the double X-cross.
> ...



6.77 

Solution:

y2 R' F' U2 y x L' R' U
y' x' R' U' R2 U R' U' R U
x' R2 U R' U' R U R U'
z' U2 R' F R U R' F' R y' R U' R' U'


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 4, 2009)

From CCT: L R2 B D U L' R B' F L' R' B2 R' D L' R2 F' L' R' D2 R D2 U B U'

Cross on top.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 4, 2009)

This is the scramble I got my first ever sub 10 solve on. It has a 9 move 2x2x3 =]. 

L' R' B' F U' F2 D U F2 D B' U2 L' B' L' R2 B' U2 L2 R D' U2 L2 R2 D' U'

I saw the entire 2x2x3 from inspection, and got an oll skip.


----------



## Raffael (Sep 5, 2009)

from CCT:
3x3, cross on D:
R2 F' D U L' F U2 B2 F2 U' L R2 D' R' U' R2 D' U2 B' F' L' R' U B2 F2

great keyhole scramble:

1st layer with keyhole: y2 D2 L' F R U' R (6)
1st edge: y' U' L U L' (4)
2nd edge: D2 U' R U R' (5)
3rd edge: D' L' U L (4)
4th edge: D2 B' R B R' (5)


----------



## peterbat (Sep 6, 2009)

Easy last F2L pair, AND entire last layer skip!

B2 D R D' R' F2 L' F L' B D' U' L2 U R D' F' B U F R2 B' R' L' D2

Cross: z2 y R' F R2 D' B D2
1st pair: R U' R' U2 L' U L
2nd pair: R U R' U L U' L' U2 R' U R
3rd and 4th pair and last layer: U' R U2 R' L U' L' U2

32 moves


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 6, 2009)

dbax0999 said:


> U' B2 L R2 F2 L' D R F2 D2 U F B' U' L2 U B' F' R D R L' B F2 L
> Cross on D
> 
> An (R U R') trigger gives you 3 F2L Pairs already made.
> I can't seem to find anything good with it. I did get a 30.xx with Roux, (I average around 45 with roux)





isaacthecuber said:


> B2 R D' L F' R2 U2 B2 F' L2 U' L2 B2 U L F2 B2 L' B U' B U' F' D' U
> 
> Haha, from qqTimer.
> It's not really good for Fridrich, but if you use LBL, Roux, maybe even Petrus?
> ...





Yalow said:


> Nice Roux scramble.
> L' D L R2 F U B2 F L U R2 U2 L' R2 B' D2 U L R2 B2 D R U' L' R
> 1x2x3: z2 R' U R2 F U
> 
> ...





DavidWoner said:


> isaacthecuber said:
> 
> 
> > B2 R D' L F' R2 U2 B2 F' L2 U' L2 B2 U L F2 B2 L' B U' B U' F' D' U
> ...



I'm going to write these down, and try to break sub-20 .


----------



## mark3 (Sep 6, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> dbax0999 said:
> 
> 
> > U' B2 L R2 F2 L' D R F2 D2 U F B' U' L2 U B' F' R D R L' B F2 L
> ...



B R' L2 D' B2 U2 F U B' F' R2 L' D2 U2 B L F' L2 D2 U L2 R F' D U2

Use that too.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 6, 2009)

mark3 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to write these down, and try to break sub-20 .
> ...



Wow, thanks, any more that you know of?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 7, 2009)

Pretty nice Fridrich scramble. Cross on D.
R2 F' D2 L' F R' U F' D B2 L2 D' B' D2 L F' D


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 7, 2009)

A few from cubemania:

Cross on F for both.

B2 L2 D F' U' L2 B U' R2 F L2 F L2 F' L2 U R' U' L' D2 R' B2 U2 B R2 (14.38)

F' D B L2 U2 L' D2 F R2 D F2 D R U2 F U' R2 D L2 F U2 R' F2 L B' (13.04)


----------



## Gollum999 (Sep 7, 2009)

I was using CubeTimer, (I don't remember the scramble... it erased it after I stopped the timer.  ) and I ended up skipping the cross and 2 steps of 4LLL. 
I think my time was 35 sec, which is about 15 sec less than my average.


----------



## Raffael (Sep 7, 2009)

keyhole time again on CCT 

cross on D
U' F' L' R D' U B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' B' D2 L2 D' U R' B F2 U2 F' R' U'

y2 R F R D2 L' U' R' F2 R (9)
L' U' L (3)
U' D' L U L' D2 (6)
U R U R2 F R F' (7)
then finish with OLL/PLL


----------



## Tortin (Sep 8, 2009)

R2 D2 L' D2 U L2 B2 U D2 L R2 D2 U' B2 D' F D2 R2 F L' U2 B D2 U L

Cross on R. One move cross and one connected pair.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 8, 2009)

Um... R2 B R L B U F2 R2 U' L F' D B2 L' D B L2 U' B F L' F L F' R'


----------



## Escher (Sep 8, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Um... R2 B R L B U F2 R2 U' L F' D B2 L' D B L2 U' B F L' F L F' R'



My solution:

X-cross: z2 y (oops, not y') U' L B' F2
FL pair: D' L' U L D
BR pair + build FR pair: R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R
ZBF2L: U2 F R' F' R2 U' R'
ZBLL: (U) R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (U)

= 36 moves

10.89 seconds, because I completely suck with this cube.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 8, 2009)

B' U D2 L U2 D' R2 L D2 R F' D2 B2 R U' D L' D' B2 U B' R2 B D' B2

*Cross on D*

10.08 full step first solve.

third solve was 7.61 full step 

Solution:

Cross: U2 R2
F2L#1: U' L U' L' U2 L U' L'
F2L#2: R' U R U' R U R' 
F2L#3: y' R U' R' 
F2L#4: L U L' 
OLL: F R' F' R U R U R' U' R U' R'
PLL: A perm.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 9, 2009)

D2 U B' F' R D' U R F2 L2 U2 F' D U2 L' U' L' R F2 L R2 B2 F2 D' U2

Cross on D


----------



## Faz (Sep 10, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> B' U D2 L U2 D' R2 L D2 R F' D2 B2 R U' D L' D' B2 U B' R2 B D' B2
> 
> *Cross on D*
> 
> ...



Solution:

Cross on B cos I saw the first 2 pairs from there.

xy D R' D' R

U' y' R' U R U' R' U' R U' L U2 L' U L U' L' - one motion.

U R' U2 R2 U R2' U R

L' U L U2 L' U L

R U R' U' r R' U R U' r'

U2 x' R2 U2 R D R' U2 R D' R

8.83, 55 moves = 6.23 tps.


----------



## Garmon (Sep 10, 2009)

L2 D L D' R2 F' B2 D' R' B U' B2 R L2 U F B' L U' F2 B2 R L' B R'

Sub 15 2 Look PLL :O:O:O:O
OLL skip and easy as hell cases.
Cross on D
Not sure about solution, but it was really easy last 3 F2L and OLL skipped.


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 11, 2009)

From qqtimer (at school):
Cross on top.
F' D U B D2 L D2 U' L' F' B2 R L' D2 U2 F' B U2 D R B2 U' B2 R L2 

I'll edit with triple xcross. Have to go to a different class now.

EDIT:

Triple Xcross: x2 y' R' F R2 D' R' y2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' L' U L D2
Last Pair: y U' R U' R' U R U R'
OLL: U2 R' F R U R' U' F' U R
PLL: y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' L' U L

Could probably be done better.


----------



## Raffael (Sep 12, 2009)

Yalow said:


> ..
> PLL: y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' L' U L
> ...



That is a nice t-perrm trick.
Do you have any more AUF-PLL's ?

btw, here's my speedsolve of your scramble:
scramble: 
F' D U B D2 L D2 U' L' F' B2 R L' D2 U2 F' B U2 D R B2 U' B2 R L2

solution:
triple-x-cross: x2 y' R' F R2 D L2 D2 R' D2 (8)
4th: y' U' R U2 R2 F R F' (7)
OLL: F R U R' U' F' (6)
PLL: U2 + r-perm (1+14)

36 HTM, 11.58

actually I only planned the double-x-cross with FR-slot and BL-slot during inspection, so I was a bit lucky with the BR-slot 


Yesterday, I got this scramble:
(cross on D)

F L F' R2 B' D F2 R D F' D2 B U2 B D B' D' R2 D' B2 U2 F L U F

during inspection, my thoughts were something like this:
'hmm..two connected pairs after three piecees of the cross...they're in a nice position... I'm going to insert them first, then complete the cross... this should be fast.. probably I'll end with 2-look-Oll and an n-perm... as usual...'

check the spoiler below to see how edge-control rewarded me with a LL-skip

cross-1: R' B' F R' D (5)
1st: y L' U L (3)
2nd: R U2 R' (3)
complete cross: y' U R' F R (4)
3rd: y' U F2 L F2 L' (5)
4th: d R' U' R y R' F R F' (8)
U' (1)

29 HTM

I got a 8.58, which made me jump around for a few minutes, bump my head, leaving me happy with a headache


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 12, 2009)

Raffael said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > ..
> ...



Nah, that's the only one I know, someone posted it somewhere, I forget who 



Raffael said:


> triple-x-cross: x2 y' R' F R2 D L2 D2 R' D2 (8)


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 12, 2009)

B' L' D2 U2 R U R L' D' L B U' B2 R2 B L2 U' R L2 B' D L R B2 U2 

uhmaaaaaaaazin


----------



## Toad (Sep 12, 2009)

Just found this from like page 30 something in this thread and thought I'd resend it cos it's crazy easy!!!

R2 U R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 D U F L2 U2 R2 B' U' L2 R2 B2 F2 R D2
(Cross on D)


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 12, 2009)

Pyraminx: R B' L B L' B R' l r b' u'


----------



## Forte (Sep 14, 2009)

R' D2 B R' U' L R2 U L' U' R2 B L' D F2 B2 U D2 B L' F2 R B F' U

Find something to do with this guys!!! It looks good for blockbuilding methods.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 14, 2009)

Forte said:


> R' D2 B R' U' L R2 U L' U' R2 B L' D F2 B2 U D2 B L' F2 R B F' U
> 
> Find something to do with this guys!!! It looks good for blockbuilding methods.



9.13 PLL skip

Best time after a few tries: 7.03


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 14, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Cross color on U:
> D L' U L' D2 U B L2 R2 B F D' R' B2 L2 U B2 F' U2 R' B' F2 L2 U L'
> 
> *Easy* double X-cross. 13.24 on the solve. Could have been faster, but I was so psyched about the double X-cross.
> ...



that scramble seems to short


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 14, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Just found this from like page 30 something in this thread and thought I'd resend it cos it's crazy easy!!!
> 
> R2 U R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 D U F L2 U2 R2 B' U' L2 R2 B2 F2 R D2
> (Cross on D)



omfg. that's better than the "lucas scramble"

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVUBAf4vHdU&eurl=http://www.youtube.com/user/TheAccidentalFreak&feature=player_profilepage
```

edit: this was meant to be one of those viewing boxes for youtube. btw, 27.84 first shot. new pb. beat my old by 3 seconds. other solve didnt have a easy scramble at all though. no x-cross of already formed f2l pairs of skips


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 14, 2009)

Forte said:


> An easy x-cross that even _I_ can do (that is, if it even passes for an x-cross). And it's way too easy in general:
> F' D B2 F' U' L2 R' F' D' L2 U' B2 D2 R2 D2 U R' L' U2 F2 L2 B2 F U' F2
> 
> Thanks qqtimer!


lol. one move x-cross


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 14, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> B' L' D2 U2 R U R L' D' L B U' B2 R2 B L2 U' R L2 B' D L R B2 U2
> 
> uhmaaaaaaaazin


what's easy about this one? or is it a joke. unsure what to think


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 14, 2009)

Raffael said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > ..
> ...


please post solve of your sctramble with ll skip


----------



## Jai (Sep 14, 2009)

Highlight the blank space at the bottom of his post, the solution's written in white text.


----------



## (X) (Sep 14, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Pretty nice Fridrich scramble. Cross on D.
> R2 F' D2 L' F R' U F' D B2 L2 D' B' D2 L F' D



That's the nicest F2L I've ever seen


----------



## Raffael (Sep 15, 2009)

(X) said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty nice Fridrich scramble. Cross on D.
> ...



First try: 8.63
After a few tries:5.78

Is this a real scramble?
Seems a bit too short and easy.


----------



## LarsN (Sep 15, 2009)

(X) said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty nice Fridrich scramble. Cross on D.
> ...




I don't get it. My f2l stinks with this.
Could you tell me how you did the cross? Just to know what I missed.


----------



## Raffael (Sep 16, 2009)

LarsN said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



cross: y' D' R2 U' B' (4)
1st: d L U L' (4)
2nd: R' U R (3)
3rd + 4th: y' R U R2 U' *R* (5)
OLL: *R* U R' U R U2 R' (7)

22/23 moves HTM


----------



## Shortey (Sep 16, 2009)

L2 R2 B2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L' U2 F' D2 B' U' R' U F L2 R' U2 R F2 R D

Should be a pretty easy X-cross. =)


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 16, 2009)

I just had a really interesting 3x3x3 speedsolve, and I've never done anything like this before. The solve time was 15.69 seconds which is about my average. So the time was not special, what was weird was the solve itself.

Scramble With Cross on U face: L2 B2 R F R U R2 L2 F' R' U R' D F' B2 L2 F2 L2 D R' U F2 B2 L B2

X-cross: x2 y L F' L' F' D2 F2 R
2nd pair: U R' U2 R D'w R U R'

Ok so all of that was pretty normal for me. The X-cross was pretty easy as far as X-crosses go, so I saw the whole solve during inspection. The 2nd pair was just normal stuff. But now look at the 3rd and 4th pairs. I normally solve those cases with stuff like: R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R' which flips the corner. However, there are two slots like this. Not only that, but the corners rotate opposite directions.

What I did during my solve was to blindfold orient both corners. So I did:

3rd and 4th slots at the same time: y' x2 B L U2 L' U' L U' L' R' U2 R U R' U R B' x2

I've done stuff like blindfold orient edges or corners for the LL whenever I get those ZBLL cases, but I've never done anything like that during F2L! This was a very fun solve!

Chris


----------



## Ewks (Sep 17, 2009)

U' F U R' U F' U' F R for 2x2x2

I got 1.32 with it the first time 'cause I didn't realize that it was already solved after first layer.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 17, 2009)

(3,3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,6) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (5,-2) / (2,-2) / (0,4) / (6,6) / (2,6) / (-4,6) /

6.02 first try. Got it from Dan. I was like "lolwat"


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 17, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Pretty nice Fridrich scramble. Cross on D.
> R2 F' D2 L' F R' U F' D B2 L2 D' B' D2 L F' D




7.28 first try
4.11 after 10 tried or so


----------



## TheMatureOne (Sep 19, 2009)

D R B2 R2 D L2 B L2 F2 U L' F2 D F' U' F' D2 F U2 R2 U B2 L2 B' U2

Awesome 2x2 scramble; got my PB with it.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 19, 2009)

F R B' D2 B2 D R2 B2 D' B U2 D2 L2 D F L2 D' L' D L' B R2 D2 L2 B

Wow...


----------



## Faz (Sep 20, 2009)

8.52, my hands are freeezing. It probably would have been sub 7 if I was warmed up.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 20, 2009)

U2 L' B' D' F2 B U D' L F D2 R B2 U' L B' U' D L D B2 R F' B' L

Extremely easy F2L.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 22, 2009)

pyraminx l' L R L' U R' B' L B R B L' R U' R' B L U R B' L' B U' L' U

Solution: R B' L R' l B'
Got 0.97 seconds first shot.

This was on speedcubing.com UWR's for pyra. This person must suck. Technically it doesn't belong there because it was lucky.




> 8.	3.69 seconds	Syoji Takamatsu	The scramble: l' L R L' U R' B' L B R B L' R U' R' B L U R B' L' B U' L' U
> It's easy
> My site	20061208


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 22, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Got 0.97 seconds first shot.



I don't think you did.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 22, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> pyraminx l' L R L' U R' B' L B R B L' R U' R' B L U R B' L' B U' L' U
> 
> Solution: R B' L R' l B'
> Got 0.97 seconds first shot.
> ...



I highly doubt it, that solution doesn't work....... :fp


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 22, 2009)

Typo was in solution. here is revised version. pyraminx l' L R L' U R' B' L B R B L' R U' R' B L U R B' L' B U' L' U

Solution: R B' L B' l U'
Got 0.97 seconds first shot.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 22, 2009)

I still highly doubt you got 0.97 first shot.....


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 22, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> I still highly doubt you got 0.97 first shot.....



I saw the entire solve during inspection.


----------



## Faz (Sep 22, 2009)

Dude, I can barely do those moves sub 2.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 22, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Dude, I can barely do those moves sub 2.



WTF? When's the next meetup, I'll show you. Btw, I can do U moves with my finger, coz my pyra is really lubed. And it's a mefferts, not a cube4you.

Plus, I don't do it from that angle. I just don't no rotations for the pyra, so that's how I described it.

I just tryed again, 1.33. I don't find that really a hard "fingertrick"

Tell me what you get on R' L R L' U L' U' L. I got 1.13. Comment on what you get.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 22, 2009)

3x3 scrambles. I had 3 sub 10s today. (I average around 14).

D' L' F' L D L' F D' F' U R2 F2 B2 R U' B2 D' U' L' F' D' F2 D2 B2 D

9.01


F2 B2 R F U2 B U' R' B2 F2 R2 L D F' D2 F2 D' F' R2 F B' R2 U L2 U'

9.78


R U2 D F2 R' B' U' B2 U' L2 B' L2 F2 R' L' B L' D' L' R' F U R D2 R2

9.82


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 23, 2009)

L2 R F2 L F' R2 F D2 B' R D2 R2 D2 F' R' L' F2 R2 D F2 D B U' D' L' nice roux scramble.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 23, 2009)

10.28, with a HUGE lockup during F2L. My hands were shaking, because I could not believe the scramble was actually this good! I expect lots of sub-10's on this scramble!

Cross color on U:
R L F B' L' B D2 L D F' R2 D2 R L F B' L2 F B2 R U2 B2 L2 F U2



Chris


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 24, 2009)

Um... Chris, I think this one is more awesome.

U2 D2 F' B R2 D L R' F B' L' D L2 U2 L R2 D2 R L2 B' D' F' L R' U

10.89, first solve of the day :/


----------



## mmMarco17 (Sep 25, 2009)

U2 D L2 D L2 R2 B' F' U2 D B2 F U B D2 L' U R' D2 B' D' U2 R2 B D' 

cross on D.

Edit, that one was kinda boring, but this one is kinda not, if you're as bad as me

F' U' D2 F D' F R2 B' U' L F' D' F' R' D' R' U2 D B F2 L U2 B U L' cross on D

I can't do crosses well so this was my cross

Y2 R' F' L D' L D Y' L


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 26, 2009)

Whoaaaa

B' U2 L D R' F2 U F2 R2 F2 U D' B' D2 B R' L' F2 L' U' D L U' B L2 

Cross on D


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 27, 2009)

5.56	(0,-3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (5,3) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (3,3) /

I -think- that's my fastest ever solve on a scramble I've had.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 27, 2009)

13.43 for me. This scramble is really lucky.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 28, 2009)

12.26

Baum is stupid. Use VandenBaum, my own ****ed up hybrid


----------



## Edam (Sep 28, 2009)

F' L R B F2 D U L' R F2 L' R2 D2 U2 R' F L' R' D' F2 U' L' F' L' R2

looks good for cross on the bottom. Haven't tried it though. quite a few blocks as well.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 29, 2009)

2x2 scramble. R2 B' U' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U R F' D' B' D' R' D2 B U' F' R U R2 D2 L

One face done!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 30, 2009)

F L2 R2 F2 U2 L U2 D' B' D L B2 U2 L2 B L R' D2 U R L2 U R2 D B really easy, but non-lucky solve. 3 move x-cross. 9.51 first shot. 


Spoiler



x-cross: z2 y' R2 U R
first pair: y' U' L' U' L U' y' R U R'
Second pair: y U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
third pair: R' U' R U y R U R'
Oll: U F R U R' U' F'
Pll: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> F L2 R2 F2 U2 L U2 D' B' D L B2 U2 L2 B L R' D2 U R L2 U R2 D B really easy, but non-lucky solve. 3 move x-cross. 9.51 first shot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Is that your first non-lucky sub 10? If so, congrats.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 30, 2009)

I think that I might have done a 9.91 non lucky a couple of days ago. Can't remeber if it was lucky or not though,


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> I think that I might have done a 9.91 non lucky a couple of days ago. Can't remeber if it was lucky or not though,


Congrats on that too.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 1, 2009)

:O:O:O

cross color on left:

L R2 F2 D' F R' B D U B2 R' D' R2 D B' D2 R2 D L2 R U L' B2 R' D2


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes said:


> :O:O:O
> 
> cross color on left:
> 
> L R2 F2 D' F R' B D U B2 R' D' R2 D B' D2 R2 D L2 R U L' B2 R' D2


Roux, anyone?


----------



## Raffael (Oct 1, 2009)

3x3, cross on D:
R2 F' U2 F2 U2 L D' F' L2 B2 D L2 F2 D L' B2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 L' U B2 R


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 1, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > :O:O:O
> ...



LOLZ 6.67
bad CMLL
regular finish


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 2, 2009)

Raffael said:


> 3x3, cross on D:
> R2 F' U2 F2 U2 L D' F' L2 B2 D L2 F2 D L' B2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 L' U B2 R



15.12 Wow.
Not warmed up though. And I had a good 3 second pause during F2L.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 2, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > :O:O:O
> ...



After I'm better I will totally own this scramble.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 2, 2009)

R2 D2 U R B' R B' U D2 L B2 D R F' B D2 F' B' R2 F B' D' R B' D


----------



## Escher (Oct 3, 2009)

U2 F' L F R U2 L2 D' U2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 F U B2 U' B2 F L R2 F L R

Got this off Breandan, who did it full step in 4.72...


----------



## Anthony (Oct 3, 2009)

Escher said:


> U2 F' L F R U2 L2 D' U2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 F U B2 U' B2 F L R2 F L R
> 
> Got this off Breandan, who did it full step in 4.72...



Insanity at it's finest.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 3, 2009)

Escher said:


> U2 F' L F R U2 L2 D' U2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 F U B2 U' B2 F L R2 F L R
> 
> Got this off Breandan, who did it full step in 4.72...



OMG, thats amazing!!!!! I can see why he did it though, I can see 3 F2L pairs already

EDIT: 8.72. bit disapointed in that, since I stuffed up some bits.


----------



## Clay (Oct 3, 2009)

what is uber solve scramble?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 3, 2009)

Escher said:


> U2 F' L F R U2 L2 D' U2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 F U B2 U' B2 F L R2 F L R
> 
> Got this off Breandan, who did it full step in 4.72...



9.42
Wow. What a scramble. And I average like 17. :O


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 3, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > U2 F' L F R U2 L2 D' U2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 F U B2 U' B2 F L R2 F L R
> ...



Familiar?


----------



## Faz (Oct 3, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



EMONAKAJI!!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Rubixcubematt said:
> ...



Am I missing out on something here???


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 3, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...


When Nakaji got his 8.72 WR, he had the same feeling. (Don't know which 8.72 that was though :/)


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 3, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



Ahhhhh, thank you .


----------



## Meisen (Oct 3, 2009)

He he, this was truly weird! I've never experienced this before 

Green front, white up: D2 L U B U R2 B2 L U2 L F U L2 D2 U R2 L2 U2 F D F R L D R2

Imagine my suprise when i started to inspect 

btw, i only do cross on white side...

Edit: i just checked, the odds are 190080:1


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 3, 2009)

rickcube said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > U2 F' L F R U2 L2 D' U2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 F U B2 U' B2 F L R2 F L R
> ...



I average same as you I got 7.89


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 3, 2009)

Meisen said:


> He he, this was truly weird! I've never experienced this before
> 
> Green front, white up: D2 L U B U R2 B2 L U2 L F U L2 D2 U R2 L2 U2 F D F R L D R2
> 
> ...



13.69


----------



## Meisen (Oct 3, 2009)

Spitfire97 said:


> Meisen said:
> 
> 
> > He he, this was truly weird! I've never experienced this before
> ...



Yeah, i got 21.17 on that one :/ I was really dissapointed!

Granted it's better than my average, but with 15 sec to inspect f2l only i should've done better!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 3, 2009)

Crazy megaminx scramble!

R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'

First megaminx scramble in this thread?

I got 59.12 on it.


----------



## TMOY (Oct 4, 2009)

Got 2:14.55, which is an average time for me.
The easy star is nice, but the rest of the solve was normal.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 4, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...


White top green front scramble, which cross colour? Please go through solve. I see many 1x1x2 blocks, but different side pairs.



Meisen said:


> He he, this was truly weird! I've never experienced this before
> 
> Green front, white up: D2 L U B U R2 B2 L U2 L F U L2 D2 U R2 L2 U2 F D F R L D R2
> 
> ...


Yay, with this scramble I got 24. Yay for Mutlislotting learnt 5 minutes ago.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 4, 2009)

F2 Uw' F2 L Rw2 R2 U2 L2 R U2 B Fw2 F' Uw F2 Uw2 L U2 B L' R D Uw U' Fw2 F' R' Uw' R F2 R' U' F2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 B' Uw2 U B'

I got a 50.xx double parity. I was at OLL parity at 35


----------



## Raffael (Oct 5, 2009)

3x3, cross on D:
D2 L' U' F2 L D2 R2 D2 F' D' B D2 R' B' L2 F L2 F2 U B' U' R2 B' D2 L'

u-perm for cross


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 5, 2009)

3x3 scramble: L' B F2 L' F R2 U' F' L' F2 R' B' D' B L' B2 U' B F2 R' L' F2 D' U L
Double X-cross: x2 y l F U2 L D' R' U F' U R B R' F x'
3rd f2l pair: U L' U2' L U' L' U L
4th f2l pair: R' U2 R
OLL: U F R U R' U' F' y F R U R' U' F'
PLL: d2 y' L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2

First shot on scramble only got single x-cross, but while writing solution, found double x-cross. This is 47 moves.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 5, 2009)

My first LL-skip, including a really nice F2L:

Scramble: B2 D2 R2 U F2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B L' R B2 D' B' D' U' R2 


Spoiler



from this weeks weekly!


Solution:
x' r' R' B' F2 D2
L U L'
U' R U R' U R U' R'
U2 R' U R L' U L
U2 f R f'

but even without that skip the F2L was stil perfectly straightforward and had 3 extremely short pairs like this:
x' r' R' B' F2 D2
L U L'
F U F' R U' R'
U2 f R f'
F U F'

I would really like to know what times people could get on that scramble/solve


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 5, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Crazy megaminx scramble!
> 
> R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
> R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U
> ...



1:33.88... nothing special :confused:


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 5, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy megaminx scramble!
> ...



Star is very easy, I had very easy F2L aswell..


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 5, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Got 0.97 seconds first shot.
> ...



+1


----------



## Edam (Oct 5, 2009)

D B' U' L2 B2 L2 R' D' U' L' B L' R F U' B2 F2 U' L R2 D2 F U2 B2 F2 
managed a double x cross with the other 2 pairs formed already, just in the wrong slots. 
14.27


----------



## gasmus (Oct 7, 2009)

Small challenge: Try and find the LL skip

D' U' B F2 D2 U' B F D' L2 D U' B L' D R' D' U2 L' D' U' B F' L' F'



Spoiler



yx'U'M'DLURU'R2
y'U'R'U'R
URUR'U'RUR'
U

(22 moves xD)


my 13th LL skip(none with any last pair influence), and less than a week from my 12th


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 7, 2009)

Breanden, that solve was insane  What time did you get?


----------



## Kxg (Oct 7, 2009)

3x3x3, cross color on bottom:
L2 B F L2 R2 B2 R' B' L2 R2 F' U2 L2 R B F D' B F R U2 F' U2 B2 D'

Wow, just wow.


----------



## gasmus (Oct 7, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Breanden, that solve was insane  What time did you get?



5.23, couldve been faster though i was thrown off by the double x-cross. only expeted one of the pairs


----------



## Shortey (Oct 7, 2009)

Acutal 2x2 Scramble: U' F2 R' F2 U2 F2 R' F2


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 8, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> My first LL-skip, including a really nice F2L:
> 
> Scramble: B2 D2 R2 U F2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B L' R B2 D' B' D' U' R2
> 
> I would really like to know what times people could get on that scramble/solve


7.48. I got the LL skip, too.


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 10, 2009)

Amazing Scramble! Cross on D
F' B' R2 L' B L2 R' B2 U D2 B L' R D B' R' F D2 L B2 R B F' L' F'
Nicest F2L I've ever seen


Spoiler



Cross:y2 F' L F y' R' u R' u' D2
First Pair: U2 R U' R' y R U R'
Second Pair:R' U R
Third Pair: L' U2 L
Fourth Pair:L U' L'
Finished with 2-look and a G-Perm


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 10, 2009)

vrumanuk said:


> Amazing Scramble! Cross on D
> F' B' R2 L' B L2 R' B2 U D2 B L' R D B' R' F D2 L B2 R B F' L' F'
> Nicest F2L I've ever seen
> 
> ...



Your solution isn't working.

Maybe I just fail.


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 10, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> vrumanuk said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing Scramble! Cross on D
> ...


My bad, fixed now


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 10, 2009)

(0,0) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (6,0) / (2,3) / (-3,0) / (3,5) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) /

I got 7.77


----------



## puzzlemaster (Oct 12, 2009)

L2 U' R U F' U2 F2 L' B2 U' B' U L' U' B D B' D B L B2 L2 D L' U'

Scramble with cross on D...note the easy R' U R insertion on the top


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 13, 2009)

2x2: D' L' F U2 F U' L U F D' F L2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 B' L' D2 F' L' F'

I got 3.38 with Ortega.


----------



## JustinJ (Oct 13, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> 2x2: D' L' F U2 F U' L U F D' F L2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 B' L' D2 F' L' F'
> 
> I got 3.38 with Ortega.



1.88, I like that case.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 13, 2009)

easy scramble from Jnetcube:

B2 U B2 R2 L2 D L' F' R' L' U L' D R2 F D R B U' B F D2 U2 F' D2

cross on D


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 13, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> easy scramble from Jnetcube:
> 
> B2 U B2 R2 L2 D L' F' R' L' U L' D R2 F D R B U' B F D2 U2 F' D2
> 
> cross on D


so much for quitting


----------



## Escher (Oct 13, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> easy scramble from Jnetcube:
> 
> B2 U B2 R2 L2 D L' F' R' L' U L' D R2 F D R B U' B F D2 U2 F' D2
> 
> cross on D



8.49, double sune and H-perm


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 14, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> 2x2: D' L' F U2 F U' L U F D' F L2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 B' L' D2 F' L' F'
> 
> I got 3.38 with Ortega.



3.31  too bad I dont know EG


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 14, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > easy scramble from Jnetcube:
> ...


I only did some averages because it was thanksgiving


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 14, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> easy scramble from Jnetcube:
> 
> B2 U B2 R2 L2 D L' F' R' L' U L' D R2 F D R B U' B F D2 U2 F' D2
> 
> cross on D



40.14 :fp My hands are cold....


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 14, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> easy scramble from Jnetcube:
> 
> B2 U B2 R2 L2 D L' F' R' L' U L' D R2 F D R B U' B F D2 U2 F' D2
> 
> cross on D



I got 14.63 first shot, and I had it on camera, does this count as a PB? Also, is this scramble considered "lucky". The cross wasn't made, but it was a short make.:confused:


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 14, 2009)

F' D U L2 R D L R' B2 F' R U' L' D U B' F2 D L' D' F' L' R2 B2 F'

B L R' F L2 U' R2 D2
R' U R
U L U' L'
U2 L' U L
L' B2 R B R' B L
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U

Preserved pairs resulted in an x-cross and the nicest F2L ever


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 15, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> (0,0) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (6,0) / (2,3) / (-3,0) / (3,5) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) /
> 
> I got 7.77


39.81:fp I still wonder how I managed to get single NR...maybe I should start practicing again


----------



## Forte (Oct 15, 2009)

Neo63 said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > (0,0) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (6,0) / (2,3) / (-3,0) / (3,5) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) /
> ...



lol Neil serious? Try it again 

I got 12.42. Too much to mention skip


----------



## Truncator (Oct 15, 2009)

B' D2 U R2 B2 F' U2 R' F L' U' R2 U' R2 F D2 B2 F2 D B F2 U R2 B' L' 

Easiest x-cross ever on white.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 15, 2009)

Just got my PB single of 11.40 on this: U D' R' F2 D2 B2 F' R U' B2 F2 U' B L' F2 D2 B2 R U' R F L U2 B2 L'

From qqTimer.


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 15, 2009)

Forte said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...



retried the scramble and got 12.50  stupid flipped middle layer...you still beat me though


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 16, 2009)

Lolwut.

L D' L D U' L' B2 U2 D' L2 D2 R' D U2 B2 R2 L2 F2 R' U' B2 D U' R U


----------



## Parity (Oct 16, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> easy scramble from Jnetcube:
> 
> B2 U B2 R2 L2 D L' F' R' L' U L' D R2 F D R B U' B F D2 U2 F' D2
> 
> cross on D


Hold yellow on top and red in front and gets a pll skip/


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 16, 2009)

Parity said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > easy scramble from Jnetcube:
> ...



Depending on f2l and OLL algo. Also, it shouldn't matter what is front.:confused:


----------



## Parity (Oct 16, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Well I held it like that then did the blue edge then f2l I inserted blue and orange pair then green and red pair then green red then last one.the I use 2 look oll and then pll skip.

white cross


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 17, 2009)

(-3,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,4) / (3,0) / (1,2) / (-4,3) / (0,5) / (2,3) / (-2,2) / (4,0) / (6,1) / (6,0) / (6,5) / (0,1) / (0,3) / (-2,0) / (0,2)

7.09

I had an ES-CP skip


----------



## Faz (Oct 17, 2009)

F D2 F2 U R' L F' R U' F' L2 R2 D2 U' B' D' B2 D F' D' F2 R D' R D

6.71 NL


----------



## Cuber3 (Oct 17, 2009)

D' L B' L' D' R2 U2 B D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 U2 L2 B' U2 F D' L B L' D

0.00 LOL

Thanks to cube exploder (uh, I mean explorer) on this one.


----------



## Truncator (Oct 17, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Lolwut.
> 
> L D' L D U' L' B2 U2 D' L2 D2 R' D U2 B2 R2 L2 F2 R' U' B2 D U' R U


Wow... I got sub-20 with it


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 17, 2009)

L R F U2 D' L2 D2 F' D2 U' L' B2 R' L U' D' B' U D' R F B2 R2 B2 U' 
Cross color on top. I'm NOT color neutral and I did a yellow cross because of the really easy x-cross. I got a PLL skip and a new PB  

Terrible and inefficient F2L with a PLL skip: 


Spoiler



X-cross: x2 R U' R' D' U' B2
F2L: (terribly inefficient) 
Pair 2: y2 R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 F U' F'
Pair 3: U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R
Pair 4: U2 R U R' F R' F' R
OLL+PLL: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U'


----------



## Faz (Oct 18, 2009)

dbax0999 said:


> L R F U2 D' L2 D2 F' D2 U' L' B2 R' L U' D' B' U D' R F B2 R2 B2 U'
> Cross color on top. I'm NOT color neutral and I did a yellow cross because of the really easy x-cross. I got a PLL skip and a new PB
> 
> Terrible and inefficient F2L with a PLL skip:
> ...



That could have been an LL skip if you saw it.


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 18, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> dbax0999 said:
> 
> 
> > L R F U2 D' L2 D2 F' D2 U' L' B2 R' L U' D' B' U D' R F B2 R2 B2 U'
> ...



What?? *Goes to try and find it*

EDIT: Aww wow, that would have been a great solve. Oh well


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 18, 2009)

U' R' F D2 U2 R' L2 B D2 L2 B' F2 U2 D B2 L2 D2 U R L2 U2 R' L' B2 U'

Very easy. Got this scramble on Jnet while doing an average. Basically solves the cross for you.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 20, 2009)

U2 B2 Fw D B2 Dw' Bw D U R F2 D U2 Bw2 Uw Rw R' Bw2 Uw L Lw D2 Fw' L R' B' Bw Fw' Rw U2 Fw2 Dw' U B2 Bw' D2 Uw Bw' R2 Uw2 Lw2 R Fw2 D2 Rw' F Uw U' Bw2 Fw D' U2 B' F R2 Uw Lw' D' R for 5x5.


----------



## Jai (Oct 20, 2009)

B2 D2 B' L2 D2 U2 L2 F2 L' F2 D' F' D' L R2 F D2 B' L2 B L F2 L' R' F
Cross on D.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 22, 2009)

u' b U' L' U' R' L B R' U R' L B R U B L U' L R U R' B U L
pyraminx, great for oka method


Spoiler



B' b' U' u L R' L (4.14)


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2009)

B D L' B2 D L' U B' D U' R2 F D' B2 U2 L' R B' U2 D' L R2 B R2 L2

Got 19.399 on it first shot. Non-lucky, but very easy cross, with pair made after cross. Scramble White top, green front, with cross on white.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 23, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > easy scramble from Jnetcube:
> ...



Not a PB. If that would be a PB, my Pb would have been 4.xy


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2009)

Morten said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Check my signature. I found out it wasn't my pb about an hour after I had this single.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 24, 2009)

another scramble from Jnetcube:

D U B R F B U2 R2 B' D R U B' F U2 F R F U' L2 D2 L' U D' L2 

it's not _that _easy, but I somehow got an accidental x-cross 



Spoiler



z L U2 x U L2 U


----------



## blah (Oct 25, 2009)

L U2 L U2 L' R2 U2 F' B L2 R2 D R D2 R' B' L' U R F' U2 F' B U2 F

From CubeTimer.com. First solve of the day. I got an LL skip with no AUF. Didn't time it because, well, it was my first solve of the day. FML.

z2 Uw2 F L F2 R Uw'
U2 R U R' U2 L' U' L
z R2 U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' z'
y L' U2 L U L' U' L
R U' R' U' R U' R' Dw R' U' R


----------



## zster007 (Oct 25, 2009)

2x2 scramble from cubemania.

Scramble:
D’ F’ D’ F’ L’ U2 L2 D B D2 L’ B2 D’ L’ U’ B’ R’ B2 L2 F U L’ F’ R B

Solve:
L2 B’ L B’


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 25, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> u' b U' L' U' R' L B R' U R' L B R U B L U' L R U R' B U L
> pyraminx, great for oka method
> 
> 
> ...



3.22 XD


----------



## Faz (Oct 26, 2009)

F' L2 B L F2 L2 U' R F2 D2 U B2 L F R U' L F R2 D2 B' D2 B2 L' B

lawl


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 27, 2009)

F' D2 B U' D' L2 B R2 U2 L F' L B2 U' D' B' L R B' F D' B' F' L' R 
Cross on U
Can anyone make something good out of this?


----------



## Raffael (Oct 29, 2009)

one of these scrambles where you do something strange, don't really know why you do it, but it turns out to be a good idea:

3x3, cross on D:
B R2 D2 L U R' U' B R2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R B' L F' L2 D2 L2 U2 L

cross: R' F R' u L' R' D' (7)
something wicked:L' U L2 U' L' (5)

1st: B L' B' L (4)
2nd: d' L' U L (4)
3rd: R U2 R' (3)
4th: L U L2 B L B' (6)
OLL: l U' l2 U l2 U l2 U' l (9)
PLL: y2 U' j-perm (11)

I got a 16.38


----------



## Tortin (Oct 29, 2009)

D' L F U' R' F2 L2 B' D' L R D' B F L' U' F' R2 F2 B2 R2 L' B' L B2 

Double x-cross. xD


----------



## Zava (Oct 29, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> F' D U L2 R D L R' B2 F' R U' L' D U B' F2 D L' D' F' L' R2 B2 F'
> 
> B L R' F L2 U' R2 D2
> R' U R
> ...



if you do the last f2l like this: d R2 B' R' B R' (useful thing for a coll user ), then you get an oll skip, and a nicer G perm


----------



## Themancube (Oct 29, 2009)

The first one cuber blindfolded on tv = return of the cube ? 

SCIENCE & CRUEL REALITY 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhXnBI7JSV0


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 29, 2009)

Themancube said:


> The first one cuber blindfolded on tv = return of the cube ?
> 
> SCIENCE & CRUEL REALITY
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhXnBI7JSV0



Wow, that's really quite awesome Guimond. I thank you for contributing to the return of the cube. How does it feel to be the first person to do BLD on TV?


----------



## Kian (Oct 29, 2009)

Themancube said:


> The first one cuber blindfolded on tv = return of the cube ?
> 
> SCIENCE & CRUEL REALITY
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhXnBI7JSV0



I am curious to know what drugs make a person like this.


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 30, 2009)

Just got this 2x2 scramble from cubetimer ...lol

R' D2 F L2 D2 R2 B' U2 R'


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 30, 2009)

I was just looking through the thread and...



Cuber3 said:


> D' L B' L' D' R2 U2 B D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 U2 L2 B' U2 F D' L B L' D
> 
> 0.00 LOL
> 
> Thanks to cube exploder (uh, I mean explorer) on this one.



LOLOLOL



fazrulz said:


> F D2 F2 U R' L F' R U' F' L2 R2 D2 U' B' D' B2 D F' D' F2 R D' R D
> 
> 6.71 NL


Insanity! Do you know when f2l was finished. (roughly)



ender9994 said:


> Just got this 2x2 scramble from cubetimer ...lol
> 
> R' D2 F L2 D2 R2 B' U2 R'



Wow. Just wow. Hard to believe...


----------



## Faz (Oct 30, 2009)

I think F2L was about 3 seconds.


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 30, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> F D2 F2 U R' L F' R U' F' L2 R2 D2 U' B' D' B2 D F' D' F2 R D' R D
> 
> 6.71 NL


Insanity! Do you know when f2l was finished. (roughly)



ender9994 said:


> Just got this 2x2 scramble from cubetimer ...lol
> 
> 
> Double X cross. RUR' RUR' for the other 2. Not lucky at all is it...


----------



## Raffael (Oct 30, 2009)

3x3, cross on D
B' L' B2 L F U R2 F' U2 F D2 F D F' R2 F D2 B D B' L2 F2 U' F2 U

3 move x-cross 

and another one:
cross on D
L B' U F2 U B D2 F2 U B2 L U2 B2 L' U2 L D' R' D F L2 B L B2 D2

accidental x-cross : y L F2 R B' D' F D (7)
3rd: U' R U R' (4)
4th: R' U' R d R U2 R' (7)
OLL: y2 l'U2 L U L' U l (7)
PLL: j-perm (14)

39 moves HTM


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 30, 2009)

Raffael said:


> 3x3, cross on D
> B' L' B2 L F U R2 F' U2 F D2 F D F' R2 F D2 B D B' L2 F2 U' F2 U
> 
> 3 move x-cross
> ...



Wow :O That second double x-cross was awesome!


----------



## Kxg (Oct 30, 2009)

B2 F' D2 U L2 F D' B' U2 L2 R B2 R U B2 F' D B F D' L2 R B' L2 R'

Anyone who doesn't find X-cross on this one deserves a slap.


(fast cubers can probably easily sub-10 this one. sub-9?)


----------



## Muesli (Oct 30, 2009)

Kxg said:


> B2 F' D2 U L2 F D' B' U2 L2 R B2 R U B2 F' D B F D' L2 R B' L2 R'
> 
> Anyone who doesn't find X-cross on this one deserves a slap.
> 
> ...



Pll skip too. I didn't time it though.


----------



## babyle (Oct 31, 2009)

F2 D2 B2 F U B R U' F L2 R' B' L2 R2 B' F R2 U' R B L' D2 U2 F' L2
Cross on U 
Easy X-cross


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 31, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Kxg said:
> 
> 
> > B2 F' D2 U L2 F D' B' U2 L2 R B2 R U B2 F' D B F D' L2 R B' L2 R'
> ...



I had alot of trouble finding it. I do cross on white. That's why. I didn't notice the the 2x2x1 block for yellow.:fp


----------



## Raffael (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes said:


> Raffael said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3, cross on D
> ...



you're right: it's actually an accidental DOUBLE-x-cross 

i didn't see either of the two pairs during preinspection.
(after scrambling and the 'y'), i only planned the cross and to trace the FLD-corner and the FR-corner/edge-pieces.
while i was building the FR-pair, i found and traced th BR-corner/edge-pair.
i only noticed the allready done two pairs just before finishing th BR-slot 

btw, what did you get?
(i got an 11.53)

oh, and another thing:
do you have the scrambles for first round of 3x3 in Essen?


*EDIT:*
3x3,cross on D
D L2 U' B D' F L2 D L' U B D R U2 L D2 L2 U' R2 B U F U2 B' D2

easy x-cross, which turned out to be an double-x-cross 
F2L in 16 moves HTM.

y' R D L' F D L2 (6)
R U2 R' d R' U' R (7)
y R' U' R (3)


----------



## Faz (Oct 31, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > F D2 F2 U R' L F' R U' F' L2 R2 D2 U' B' D' B2 D F' D' F2 R D' R D
> ...



No, no skipped steps  Just easy cases xD


----------



## Raffael (Oct 31, 2009)

another great scramble

3x3, cross on D

F2 R' D' F L' B' D2 R' B' L' F2 R' F D' R B2 L D2 B2 L U2 R U2 R2 D

x-cross: y R D' R' D' R U R (7) 
2nd: L' U L d' R' U R (7) 
3rd: L U' L' U L U L' U L U' L' (11)
4th: y' U2 R U R' (4) 
OLL: y2 l' U' L U R U' L' U (8)
PLL: skip

it was lucky, but i got a 9.83, which makes pretty happy 

now i want to see what really fast people can do on this.


----------



## Kxg (Oct 31, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Kxg said:
> ...



Forgot to mention, that cross should be on D. :fp


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 31, 2009)

3.03	(1,2) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) /

Yeah, I saw the whole solve from inspection.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 2, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> ManasijV said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



Full step != non-lucky.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 2, 2009)

B L D' F2 B2 U2 R2 F R' B D B D' L2 R F' B U2 F' U' F D2 F' U L2

Erik got 6.28 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi0zcSuLv5s


----------



## TioMario (Nov 2, 2009)

U2 L F2 D' U B L' U' L2 U F2 D2 B U' L R2 U' F' R' F2 D2 B' D' U2 F2
Easy cross, got a pair-up in the 3º F2L pair, and skipped PLL...
New 41 sec PB with this


----------



## TMOY (Nov 2, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> 3.03	(1,2) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (0,3) /
> 
> Yeah, I saw the whole solve from inspection.


This scramble is not simply easy, it is just totally stupid  With only multiples of 3 except for the first move it's easy to guess what kind of result you will get.
9.46 for me at first attempt, 6.11 after several attempts. I too can easily see the whole solve from inspection but I fail at executing CP with misaligned middle layer.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2009)

Pyra: Got non-lucky pb with it (if you can call it non-lucky)

L R U B R' U' L' B' U' B U' L U' R' L' B' b'

5.33
Previous nl pb was 5.55


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Nov 7, 2009)

I got this AWESOME floppy cube scramble from qqtimer:

L2 R2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 D2 L2 D2 U2 R2

I got a really good time. I had to check if I did it right afterwards. I did it correctly.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 7, 2009)

Ryanrex116 said:


> I got this AWESOME floppy cube scramble from qqtimer:
> 
> L2 R2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 D2 L2 D2 U2 R2
> 
> I got a really good time. I had to check if I did it right afterwards. I did it correctly.



...Lol.
I bet that "L2" was hard.


----------



## Faz (Nov 7, 2009)

L' R' U' R' U R' B' l' r b' u 
L B' R' U L' B R U' r' u' 
L' U' L U B U r 

3 consecutive, really easy pyra scrambles.


----------



## Themancube (Nov 7, 2009)

The first time I did it was on a french tv channel in Montreal. To tell you the truth first I didn't think that I was the first and second I was very nervous but when I succeded I was on top world. Very cool ...


----------



## Zava (Nov 7, 2009)

yes.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 8, 2009)

D' L2 F U R2 D2 R2 D F2 R' F' R D2 L2 B2 R L U2 L R' D2 L2 R' F' D.
Cross color on front, three move X-Cross.


----------



## DemotioN (Nov 11, 2009)

Okay im noob, but, whats so good about scambles? Do they help you get a better time?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 11, 2009)

Ryanrex116 said:


> I got this AWESOME floppy cube scramble from qqtimer:
> 
> L2 R2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 D2 L2 D2 U2 R2
> 
> I got a really good time. I had to check if I did it right afterwards. I did it correctly.



I've had scrambles like this before. The Floppy Cube only has 192 positions, of which 5 are one or fewer moves from solved, so you have a 2.6% chance of finding such a silly scramble. One every 40 solves or so.


----------



## Meisen (Nov 11, 2009)

White top, green front.

L' B2 L' F B' R2 F2 U2 D2 F U' D F' L' D2 U' L' D B D2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 

I got 17 something +2. It was dreadful!! This should have been a new PB!!

Some of you will easy sub 10 this scramble. Only downside is that my solution ends with an E 


My solution: (always white cross)

Double x-cross (unintentional): Z2 L' D' R' F' L' B L D

3 Pair: U2 R' U R

4 Pair: Y' U' R U2 R' U R U R'

OLL: U F R U' R' U' R U R' F'

PLL: (E perm) X' R U' R' D R U R' u2 R' U R D R' U' R

AUF: U'


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 11, 2009)

8.35... B' R U2 R L F D2 L' U2 R L' D2 B' R2 U R2 L F B' D' L2 R' F L' D2


----------



## shelley (Nov 13, 2009)

9.36
L' D2 U F' R' U2 R2 F D2 F D2 U F' R2 U L2 R2 D2 L' D F2 D' U L2 R'
5 move double x-cross, OLL skip, A perm. Hax.


----------



## Faz (Nov 13, 2009)

shelley said:


> 9.36
> L' D2 U F' R' U2 R2 F D2 F D2 U F' R2 U L2 R2 D2 L' D F2 D' U L2 R'
> 5 move double x-cross, OLL skip, A perm. Hax.



lol 5.86 with the OLL skip.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 13, 2009)

U' D' B2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 F' L' U L F' B' R D U2 F U2 F' U B D F2 L 

9.80 with G-Perm.

Cross on D.

Nice X-Cross


----------



## TEGTaylor (Nov 13, 2009)

Ryanrex116 said:


> I got this AWESOME floppy cube scramble from qqtimer:
> 
> L2 R2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 D2 L2 D2 U2 R2
> 
> I got a really good time. I had to check if I did it right afterwards. I did it correctly.



What did you get? I tried and got a .10


----------



## Novriil (Nov 14, 2009)

B D R2 D L' U2 R' F' U B R2 U2 L2 U2 L' D L U B' D L2 D B' D2 R2

very nice x-cross..
On my OH session so Oh time is:

33.61 +2 = 35.61

NOO  So little missing from my PB.. damn  stupid G perm in the end.


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 14, 2009)

hey i just got this 2x2 scramble it was so easy for ortega

U' F U2 R' F2 R U2 F' U2


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 14, 2009)

AMAZING Scramble I got while doing OH.

B L' D' L R2 F' B2 R2 U R U' B F' U2 R B2 U' D2 B' F L' B2 U2 D2 L2

Cross on D.

Lofty has to try this.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 15, 2009)

F' U F R U2 R' U F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U F U' R U R' F' U' F R U R' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U F U R U R U2 F2 B' U2 F U F2 L2 F' D'.
Holy crap.

Edward here on the forums got 8.89.
I got a 19.68, 0.14 off of my PB.


----------



## Faz (Nov 15, 2009)

Erm, wtf is that scramble...


----------



## Edward (Nov 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Erm, wtf is that scramble...



It's a mixture of two awesome scrambles.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Nov 15, 2009)

what the hell is that


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 15, 2009)

Edward said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Erm, wtf is that scramble...
> ...



No, its a bunch of random crap that only disturbs LL and last slot and then a handful of moves to break up the 3xcross. http://tinyurl.com/algF-UFRU2R-UF

Please only post actual scrambles.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome 3x3 scramble (cross color on F): F' R2 F U2 D' R' L2 F2 L' B R2 F2 L2 B U' F U' F' R' L U2 D2 R' B2 R

7 Move X-Cross
Easy, pre-set-up cases for the rest of F2L
Sune (using LL edge control)
L Perm.
I got 11.95


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 15, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Awesome 3x3 scramble (cross color on F): F' R2 F U2 D' R' L2 F2 L' B R2 F2 L2 B U' F U' F' R' L U2 D2 R' B2 R
> 
> 7 Move X-Cross
> Easy, pre-set-up cases for the rest of F2L
> ...



Found an OLL skip + Righty R-Perm LL: 


Spoiler



X-Cross: x' y2 L' F' L D L2 D
2nd Pair: y' U' R U' R' U R U R'
3rd Pair + Last slot cancellation: L U' L' U2 L' U' L U' L' U L2
Last Slot + OLL: U' L' U L U L'
AUF: U'
Pll: R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2


----------



## lilkdub503 (Nov 16, 2009)

Working on OLL memo/having fun with qqTimer last slot + last layer...enjoy.

R U2 R' U' F' U F R U R' F' U' F R U R' F' U F U' R U2 R' F' U' F U R U2 R' U2 R U R' F' U2 F 



Spoiler



y' R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 16, 2009)

lilkdub503 said:


> Working on OLL memo/having fun with qqTimer last slot + last layer...enjoy.
> 
> R U2 R' U' F' U F R U R' F' U' F R U R' F' U F U' R U2 R' F' U' F U R U2 R' U2 R U R' F' U2 F
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Edward (Nov 16, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



I got EXTREMELY lucky on that (easy OLL and PLL skip, with like a 4 sec easy f2l) So ill never be able to recreate it.


----------



## CubeNoob1668 (Nov 17, 2009)

Absolutely amazing scramble, i got a 12 on this thing 3rd try. cross on D, but i find it easier to rotate so its on top for this cross

scramble: R U' R U2 B2 R2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R U' B2 D' U F' B L F' R2 L'


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Nov 18, 2009)

Easy X-cross got a 16.xx I avg 23ish 
D U L B2 F2 R2 U' D' F2 U R U' L2 U D' B2 U' D2 F' R U' F2 U2 L' B'


----------



## Rook (Nov 21, 2009)

Got this while doing an average of 5 on Cubemania 

(Cross on D)

B2 R2 D2 R2 D R' B2 R D2 B' U' B D L F' R' F2 L2 F2 L2 D' L' U2 L' B'

Cross: y2 F' R' B' D2 B' D
F2L 1: y' R U' R2 U R
F2L 2: U' R U' R'
F2L 3: y' L' U L
F2L 4: d' L' U L U2 L' U L
OLL: [Insert whatever OLL you use for this case, I haven't even learned this one yet]
PLL: [Insert whatever PLL you'll end up getting for this, depending on the OLL that you used. I ended up getting an R Perm using 2-look]

I thought it was pretty easy.

EDIT: I got this scramble off the WCA

(Cross on D)

F2 U' L2 R2 D F U L2 B' D2 F' D R2 D U' B F' U' R' F L' D2 U2 R' B2

Cross: y2 F R' F' D' B D
F2L 1: y' F' U2 F L U' L' 
F2L 2: U2 R U' R'
F2L 3: d' R U R'
F2L 4: U2 L U' L'
OLL: F (R U R' U') X2 F'
PLL: R(b) Perm

Seemed like a pretty easy scramble.


----------



## Meisen (Nov 22, 2009)

*This became my new lucky pb (LL skip) 11.648*

Scramble:

L U B' U' D' F' L' B F' D' B' D2 R' U' F L' R2 U' R' D' L2 R D L2 D2


My solution:

cross: X2 Y' B' F R D2 R' D'

1 pair: R' U R

2 pair: L' U L

3 pair: y' U' L' U L Y' U2 L U L'

4 pair: R U R' U R U R

Auf: U'


----------



## Zava (Nov 22, 2009)

posted by DavidWoner:
R B' L2 U' D' F' R2 L U' D' L2 U R' D' R2 D F B D' U' L B R' L' F 
cross on D
insane scramble!


----------



## Carrot (Nov 22, 2009)

Zava said:


> posted by DavidWoner:
> R B' L2 U' D' F' R2 L U' D' L2 U R' D' R2 D F B D' U' L B R' L' F
> cross on D
> insane scramble!



13.77 with 2-look OLL


----------



## Zava (Nov 22, 2009)

Odder said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > posted by DavidWoner:
> ...



7.31 full step  (oh well 6 move xcross)


----------



## LarsN (Nov 22, 2009)

Cross on top: F2 U' B2 F' L' D2 U2 R2 D' B' U R D2 B2 D' F' L D' F' R' B' U' F' R2

Can you spot the double x-cross? I didn't but got it accidentally, then trying to do the first f2l-pair using multislotting I realized that the slot was full. Then tried using another empty slot, but that turned out to be completed aswell. Then I completely lost it and got a 17.58...

This was my cross:




Spoiler



z' x' R F x' U' F' Rw U' L U


----------



## puzzlemaster (Nov 22, 2009)

U' R2 U B' U2 L2 D' B' L2 U F' R B2 U2 L B' R' B2 U' B2 U B' R F L

2x2 scramble...note which CLL is to be used and how the first turn is already made.


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 24, 2009)

B' U D L2 R F2 D' L2 U D' B' F R' D U' F' L D2 U2 F' R' F U2 R2 F

lolcross


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 25, 2009)

vrumanuk said:


> B' U D L2 R F2 D' L2 U D' B' F R' D U' F' L D2 U2 F' R' F U2 R2 F
> 
> lolcross



lolxcross

y' U' R U2 R' U' D' R2


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 25, 2009)

Good OH scramble.

U2 F2 U2 R2 D R' B2 F R2 L2 B' U' F2 U2 F2 D R2 F L' B' R U D L2 F2 

Cross on D.

Got 17.25


----------



## Stefan (Nov 26, 2009)

Just wanna show part of the solve I just had. Scramble with:
F U2 R' U F' R
Then solve three F2L pairs in six moves. Extreme multislotting, yeah. Not intentional, of course. I was surprised.


----------



## ianini (Nov 26, 2009)

(1.15)	F' U F U'

I got his on CCT for 2x2


----------



## Faz (Nov 26, 2009)

err I don't think CCT has optimal scrambles for 2x2.


----------



## Tortin (Nov 26, 2009)

D2 U R D' R B F U D L' B' F2 R' L B F' R2 F L R2 F2 R2 D U' L2 

Cross on D. Lmao. Three already constructed pairs.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 27, 2009)

R' U' F' U2 F' U2 R' F2 U' R2

I'm not sure what I did, but I got a 2 second Ortega solve.


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 27, 2009)

B R B' R' B' R2 U F2 U R B U' L' U' B2 D2 R' U2 B D' L' D' F2 R B2

Cross on D.

My solution (not how I executed it, too lazy to add rotations):

X-Cross: L D L U2 B R B (7|7)
F2L #2: U B U' B' (4|11)
F2L #3: U2 F' U F U R U R' U R U' R' (12|23)
F2L #4: U2 B' U B (4|27)
OLL (Headlights): F2 D F' U2 F D' F' U2 F' (9|36)
PLL (A, clockwise): U2 B' R B' L2 B R' B' L2 B2 (10|46)

Got 13.30 on this, new PB. I average low 20s, previous PB was 16.74.
Solution is also probably my PB in terms of length; notice the two 4-move F2L insertions.
I don't do FMC though, so let's see what better solutions are out there!


----------



## KwS Pall (Nov 27, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> R' U' F' U2 F' U2 R' F2 U' R2
> 
> I'm not sure what I did, but I got a 2 second Ortega solve.



Color neutral? yes, it is possible (CLLed, not skipped)


----------



## Muesli (Nov 27, 2009)

KwS Pall said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > R' U' F' U2 F' U2 R' F2 U' R2
> ...


Completely colour neutral. I was so happy when I got this


----------



## JustinJ (Nov 28, 2009)

Loooool

Some are quite win. 1.72 especially.

Average of 12: 2.79
1. 3.28 F R U F' R' U R2 U2 F2 
2. 3.34 R2 F U' F2 R F R2 F2 U' 
3. 2.34 U2 F2 R' F R' F R' U R2 U 
4. (4.36) F R' F R F2 R' U2 R2 F2 
5. 3.06 R F R2 U' R' F R' U2 R' 
6. 2.75 R' U R2 U2 R' U2 F' R F2 
7. 2.55 F2 R' F U' F R2 U' R' U' F'
8. 3.71 U2 R U' F' U R2 U' R2 U' 
9. 1.88 U2 R2 F U R2 U R2 
10. (1.72) R2 F2 R F R' F2 R U' R U' 
11. 2.25 U2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F' U' 
12. 2.77 R2 U R' F U' R' F' R2 F'


----------



## Muesli (Nov 28, 2009)

2x2x2 scramble.

R F R2 F' U' F R F U R

5 move solution anybody?

x2, z', y, F', U', R, U', R'.

1.71 seconds


----------



## Muesli (Nov 28, 2009)

Another one!!!

2x2x2 scramble
F' U' R F R U' R' U F' R'

Solution
x' y2 F U R U' R' U.

1.64 seconds. New PB 

This was the 1500th solve in my massive-average as well.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 29, 2009)

D2 R2 L2 U' F' L B R' D2 L' F D2 B2 D2 U2 L' B' U' F2 L U2 L U2 B' R2 

7.04

Cross on top.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 30, 2009)

2x2x2

F' R2 F2 R F' R2 U2 R2 F' U2

Hmmm...


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 30, 2009)

Cross color on front and then this: U F2 B2 U R' F2 B U F R' B R2 U L2 F2 D F2 U R2 F2

Not only are three cross edges already solved (relatively), but you can preserve an F2L pair for easy insertion in one move.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Nov 30, 2009)

10.86 3x3 single. Should have been sub-10, but I was so stunned by the scramble from CCT:
D' U B' F2 D B' D L' B R D' L R2 D2 U' L2 R B' F2 L2 R' U L' B R'

I like the white cross better, but I'm sure the yellow cross would have been nice also. Double x-cross FTW!
I'd like to know what Faz gets on this...


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 30, 2009)

B2 U2 L2 R2 D L2 B' F R B2 D U' B' U2 L R U' B' F U2 B' F L U F

y' R2 U L2 d' L2 D
y' L' U L
U R' U R
U' y' L' U L
d' R U R' d R' U' R
U l' U' L' U R U' L U B2

When I actually did this solve, I preserved the first pair but kept being surprised when new pairs were being formed. I also didn't force the PLL skip, but had an A perm, so got an 8.xx.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 2, 2009)

L U L' R' B L' B' L r b'

Oka users?


----------



## rckclmb124 (Dec 2, 2009)

(0,3)(0,3)(0,3)(0,3)(6,0)(0,4)(6,3)(-4,2)(0,3)(6,1)(-5,4)(4,2)(0,4)(2,4)(4,5)(3,2)
I just thought it was funny how many (0,3)'s there where in the begining.


----------



## 54stickers (Dec 2, 2009)

B L2 B' F L' R2 D' F' U2 B' F' D2 B' F' D' U2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 F L' R2 F'

I got a 13.63 and average 19-20. pretty neat how this ends up


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 3, 2009)

F' R' U L' F L' R' U B2 F' U B' F' D' F2 R2 B' U' F2 L' R' D B' R2 B

X-Cross + PLL Skip.

27.47 OH, new PB.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 4, 2009)

rckclmb124 said:


> (0,3)(0,3)(0,3)(0,3)(6,0)(0,4)(6,3)(-4,2)(0,3)(6,1)(-5,4)(4,2)(0,4)(2,4)(4,5)(3,2)
> I just thought it was funny how many (0,3)'s there where in the begining.



At French Open 2009 there was a scramble with seven (0,3)s in a row (but not at the beginning).


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 7, 2009)

L' U2 R' B R2 F R D2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R B' F2 L' F L R2 U2 R' F U2 F' 


BLD or cross on F


----------



## Escher (Dec 7, 2009)

7.97 with V perm... Cross on U

U' L' U' L2 U B' R' F D' R2 F D' R U2 R2 L B L2 U2 L D' R' D' B' F


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 8, 2009)

(6,3) / (6,-3) / (2,-5) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-1,-2) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-4) / (6,6) / (-5,5) / (0,6) / (-5,6) / (-1,0)
9.18


----------



## Faz (Dec 9, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> L' U2 R' B R2 F R D2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R B' F2 L' F L R2 U2 R' F U2 F'
> 
> 
> BLD or cross on F


6.78 



Escher said:


> 7.97 with V perm... Cross on U
> 
> U' L' U' L2 U B' R' F D' R2 F D' R U2 R2 L B L2 U2 L D' R' D' B' F



7.62 v perm



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> (6,3) / (6,-3) / (2,-5) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-1,-2) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-4) / (6,6) / (-5,5) / (0,6) / (-5,6) / (-1,0)
> 9.18



14.68


----------



## Raffael (Dec 9, 2009)

Cubemania 3x3 scramble:
(cross on D)
L2 D2 R' D R D2 B2 L' B2 D' B2 L U' R2 B2 D2 R2 D R U2 B2 U2 F2 R U

Cross-skip


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 10, 2009)

Escher said:


> 7.97 with V perm... Cross on U
> 
> U' L' U' L2 U B' R' F D' R2 F D' R U2 R2 L B L2 U2 L D' R' D' B' F



Untimed, OLL skip and T-perm (short WV alg)


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 10, 2009)

F2 D2 U' L U' B U2 B2 F' D2 F2 U' L B2 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 L' B' F2 D2 U2 R' cross on F
x' y2
Cross R' D R'
first pair y R' U R
second pair U2 L U L'
third + fourth pairs y L' U L U' L U L'
OLL r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r'
PLL M2 U2 M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 
time: 6.52 seconds
my nonlucky PB  although sickly easy


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 10, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> F2 D2 U' L U' B U2 B2 F' D2 F2 U' L B2 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 L' B' F2 D2 U2 R' cross on F
> ...
> [38 move solution]
> time: 6.52 seconds



Dang Rowe that's 5.8 tps! Incredible!



> OLL r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r'


I never thought to do this OLL, when it comes up at that angle, using deep turns like that! That's so easy! :fp



> PLL M2 U2 M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2




--edit--
Rowe I would love to see what you could do with this scramble. It's my new PB scramble, and it's purdy 
R' D F2 B' L2 F' U' B2 F' R L' B' R D' U2 R2 F' U' F2 D' U' L2 U2 L2 F'

Chris


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 10, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> L' U2 R' B R2 F R D2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R B' F2 L' F L R2 U2 R' F U2 F'
> 
> 
> BLD or cross on F



9.70 
J-Perm


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 10, 2009)

D U F L B2 L' B2 L' R2 B' U L' U' B F2 L R2 B' L' F L B F2 D U'
just got this from CCT
7.20


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 10, 2009)

hey chris, i tried that scramble, i could see that many xcross were possible on it, but i failed it


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 10, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> hey chris, i tried that scramble, i could see that many xcross were possible on it, but i failed it



Haha no worries man. I did your scramble, the one you got 6.52 sec on, and got 14.xx :s

Chris


----------



## lorki3 (Dec 11, 2009)

B2 F' L' D F L' U D2 B2 F U' L' B2 F' R D' U F' L D U2 R' D2 F R2 white on top green on front
nice scramble there is an x cross in thos scramble and if you do 2 look oll there is a pll skip


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 11, 2009)

2x2 scramble

F R' U F U' R U' F2 U F R' U2 F' U' F2

got 1.0x first try


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 12, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> > OLL r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r'
> 
> 
> I never thought to do this OLL, when it comes up at that angle, using deep turns like that! That's so easy! :fp
> Chris



What did you use before that?


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 12, 2009)

(0,3) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (2,3) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (0,5) / (3,5) / (-2,0) / (6,0) / (0,3) / (-3,3) /

already square, sub-10 possible using lars vandenbergh method.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 12, 2009)

L' R2 U2 B2 F D U2 L2 R2 F' U L D F' D B L R2 D2 U' B2 F' U2 B2 L' 


Cross on top. CCT is doing me well.


----------



## Tortin (Dec 13, 2009)

L' U F' B2 R D' U2 R' B2 R U R' D R' U2 F L2 F2 U L' D' B L2 U2 R' 

Wtf? Cross on R. I got 10.00 with cross on D. Nice for Roux users, as well.


----------



## dbax0999 (Dec 13, 2009)

U Uw' B2 Uw U2 Rw2 L' D Uw' B F2 Uw F2 D' U2 Rw2 D2 B L' U2 Uw' D' R2 Fw2 B Uw U' L' F2 R2 B' U' L R2 Rw2 F' B' Rw2 D Fw 

QQtimer


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 14, 2009)

Tortin said:


> L' U F' B2 R D' U2 R' B2 R U R' D R' U2 F L2 F2 U L' D' B L2 U2 R'
> 
> Wtf? Cross on R. I got 10.00 with cross on D. Nice for Roux users, as well.



Wow, a complete 1x2x3 and the second block's edge piece.

Inspection: y' x'

Straightforward.
M U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R r2 U' r (14/15/16)

Or.
R U M' U2 R2 U R U' M2 U2 R U' R' (13/15/19)

Or if you can do non matching blocks.
R U M' U2 R2 U r2 U2 M2 R' U R (12/14/20)

Whatever floats your method of counting turns.


----------



## CubeX (Dec 14, 2009)

*Crazy Scrambles 2x2*

Hey guys!

I just found these 9 scrambles from the WCA 2x2 scrambler that were.... like crazy!

They all had at least 1 side already oriented 

1. F2 U F' R2 U R2 F' U' R
2. U' R' F U2 F U R' U2
3. R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U
4. U' F' U F2 R2 F' U' R2 U' R2
5. F' U R2 F2 U' F R U' R U'
6. U' R' U2 F U' F R F' R'
7. R U2 R' F2 U' R2 U2 F R'
8. R U' R' F' U' F U' R2 U2
9. R2 U2 R' F R' F R' U R2

NB: Please do not count these as your PB...


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 16, 2009)

B' D2 F' L2 R2 B2 R2 D' L' D2 U L2 R B L R D2 U R2 F2 D U2 B F L2

Cross on top. Cross, on top.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 16, 2009)

L R F2 U R' D2 U' B2 L' R2 D' R' B' F2 D' B' D' L2 R F' U R2 D' U' F
Cross = D


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 16, 2009)

Wowow, 3 move double x-cross. Amazing. but I failed it LOL. 11.29. Wasn't warmed up


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 16, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Wowow, 3 move double x-cross. Amazing. but I failed it LOL. 11.29. Wasn't warmed up



2 move X-cross. And quite an easy double X-cross too. Haven't solved it yet. Will edit back with time.

Edit: 14.926 with easy double X-cross. AND, it had a G-perm alg that I suck at. 4.255 timed of that g-perm, plus in the solve it had U2 AUF. I saw the timer and f2l was finished, as it turned over to 7 seconds!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 16, 2009)

12.89 for Oliver's scramble and 10.92 for Ville's.
Wowow. Olivers just had plain easy F2L. No need to talk about Ville's. Funny how I had the same T OLL for both scrambles


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 19, 2009)

do this one in under 3.12s and you have beat erik...
U' B2 L2 D2 F' L U' B2 F R' F' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R' D2 R U R' B U B'
CROSS ON BOTTOM


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 19, 2009)

cincyaviation said:


> do this one in under 3.12s and you have beat erik...
> U' B2 L2 D2 F' L U' B2 F R' F' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R' D2 R U R' B U B'
> CROSS ON BOTTOM



just tried the scramble...WTF?? that's just crazy

got 4.26 first try 

EDIT: got 3.10 after four tries or so


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 19, 2009)

cincyaviation said:


> do this one in under 3.12s and you have beat erik...
> U' B2 L2 D2 F' L U' B2 F R' F' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R' D2 R U R' B U B'
> CROSS ON BOTTOM



This scramble is definately not real.
I got 5.47 with an injury at my left thumb.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > do this one in under 3.12s and you have beat erik...
> ...



Ha ha. My first sub10. 7.81 first try. I avg around 26 lol.

My offering, not as easy though - D2 U B2 R' D' U2 R' F L2 R2 D U L' R2 U2 L D' F D' U2 F' R2 B' D R2


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

cincyaviation said:


> do this one in under 3.12s and you have beat erik...
> U' B2 L2 D2 F' L U' B2 F R' F' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R' D2 R U R' B U B'
> CROSS ON BOTTOM



first try = 5.91


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 19, 2009)

That scramble seems highly fake. It's like the cube has been scrambled for 15 moves then someone's started F2L. It's not blocks just falling into place, but like R U R' triggers.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 19, 2009)

cincyaviation said:


> do this one in under 3.12s and you have beat erik...
> U' B2 L2 D2 F' L U' B2 F R' F' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R' D2 R U R' B U B'
> CROSS ON BOTTOM


 
This cannot possibly be real. 4.62 first try.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 19, 2009)

3.63 lol wtf is this sheet.
Btw if you did lefty T OLL like me you get U perm instead.


----------



## TioMario (Dec 19, 2009)

cincyaviation said:


> do this one in under 3.12s and you have beat erik...
> U' B2 L2 D2 F' L U' B2 F R' F' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R' D2 R U R' B U B'
> CROSS ON BOTTOM



I got 6.45... My PB is like 35s
Where did you get that scramble? lol


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

TioMario said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > do this one in under 3.12s and you have beat erik...
> ...



I doubt it was generated from any timer/scrambler. I agree with the posters above, scrambled for about 15 moves then F2L was started.


----------



## Toad (Dec 19, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> TioMario said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



No it was clearly a full setup...

6 move F2L followed by the easiest PLL and an H-Perm...

Someone obviously set it up then found a different way to put the cube into that state.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> No it was clearly a full setup...
> 
> 6 move F2L followed by the easiest *O*LL and an H-Perm...
> 
> Someone obviously set it up then found a different way to put the cube into that state.



fixed it for you


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 19, 2009)

TioMario said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > do this one in under 3.12s and you have beat erik...
> ...




i found it in the comments section of eriks 6.28 seconds solve on youtube :fp


----------



## wing92 (Dec 19, 2009)

B' D2 F' B' D2 B L' F' R' U' L2 B' F R' B D F2 L' U2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 B'
one move cross on back.

7.97 first try on that easy scramble a few posts ago. average around 26-27


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 20, 2009)

Scramble cross color on D:
U' B2 R' B2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L U' F D B' D B R F L' D B2 R' U L'


----------



## Squeek (Dec 20, 2009)

L R' F' D' R D2 U' R' D' B R2 F L R' D' U' B' F2 L2 R B F' U' L' R2 (Cross On Top)
My first Sub-9 solve, I average 14-15


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 21, 2009)

F' B U L U2 B2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 R F' R2 D2 F R' L B' D2 F' L2 R F' L 
Cross on U


----------



## Escher (Dec 22, 2009)

I got 7.51 on a mini DS with this:

F D L2 F' D2 R B' L2 F D B2 F L R D' R' F B2 D' R B2 F2 L B D

x2 y' R' L F B D2
U R' U' R U2 R' U R
L' U L Dw
L' U2 R U R' U2 L

= 24 move solution with LL skip.

What I actually did was rush past the winter variation and got an L OCLL and J perm.

If this was on a real 3x3...


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 22, 2009)

(2x2 from Cubemania, which is why it's 6-gen non-optimal)

F R' D2 F2 U' R2 B' L F' R2 F' D B R' B' L' B2 R' D F' U' L U' R B'

Looks pretty close to being solved...


----------



## Edmund (Dec 22, 2009)

I had this BEAST magic scramble. 3 rings flat.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 22, 2009)

D2 U B D' L' R U2 B2 R' L U2 F2 D B' U' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R U' R

0.70


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 24, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> D2 U B D' L' R U2 B2 R' L U2 F2 D B' U' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R U' R
> 
> 0.70



0.52


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 24, 2009)

U2 D F2 R' F2 R2 L B F D2 U' B2 L' F2 U B F2 R' U' R F' U2 B2 L2 F' 
Cross on R


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 24, 2009)

Cross Color on bottom - B2 F2 D' L2 R' B2 F2 R' B' R2 F2 U' L R B U R U B2 D L2 R B2 R'.

Ridiculously easy X-cross, and in my solve I got a PLL skip - 13.93!!!!!!!!


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 24, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > D2 U B D' L' R U2 B2 R' L U2 F2 D B' U' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R U' R
> ...



0.40


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 24, 2009)

U2 D F2 R' F2 R2 L B F D2 U' B2 L' F2 U B F2 R' U' R F' U2 B2 L2 F' 
Cross on R.
The easiest scramble ever. No X crosses, but as easy as the lucas scramble xD


----------



## plechoss (Dec 24, 2009)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> U2 D F2 R' F2 R2 L B F D2 U' B2 L' F2 U B F2 R' U' R F' U2 B2 L2 F'
> Cross on R.
> The easiest scramble ever. No X crosses, but as easy as the lucas scramble xD


7.10 without warmup  this one is crazy !


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Ya I know 
I got scared and fumbled at the L perm a bit, but still got me a new PB with 9.14


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



0.20


----------



## Edmund (Dec 24, 2009)

L B2 U2 F' L' B R' D' F' U2 R2 B2 U' F B U F2 B R L' F' R' B U L2
17.09 NL OH. Really good for me.


----------



## Royals (Dec 25, 2009)

F L B' D U2 B' D R' B' L R2 D U2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' U' L' F L2 D F' D 

Easy x cross.
Cross on D


----------



## plechoss (Dec 25, 2009)

Edmund said:


> L B2 U2 F' L' B R' D' F' U2 R2 B2 U' F B U F2 B R L' F' R' B U L2
> 17.09 NL OH. Really good for me.



14.61 pll skip


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 25, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > D2 U B D' L' R U2 B2 R' L U2 F2 D B' U' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R U' R
> ...


0.13 with the illegal pick up


----------



## DanielHoskin (Dec 27, 2009)

F' U2 R2 U2 L F2 L' D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 R B' L' B' D2 L' R U2 L2 U F'

Cross color on bottom. I got 10.96 with a mini-pop and lock-ups, but I am sure there are very fast possibilities.


----------



## Tortin (Dec 27, 2009)

D B L R' U L' U' F D' L' U2 B' F2 D' F B' U L2 R2 U2 F' L2 F R2 D 
Cross on top.



DanielHoskin said:


> F' U2 R2 U2 L F2 L' D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 R B' L' B' D2 L' R U2 L2 U F'
> 
> Cross color on bottom. I got 10.96 with a mini-pop and lock-ups, but I am sure there are very fast possibilities.




10.98 avec Petrus. Would've been sub-10, but I right clicked using the touchpad when I went to stop the timer. xD


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 28, 2009)

L R B' F R D2 U R2 B U' B D2 L R B2 F' U' B' L2 F2 L' B' F' D U2 Cross=D. I got 8.86 OLL skip


----------



## Mats Valk (Dec 28, 2009)

sq1 : (0,6) (0,6) (3,0) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (3,3) (3,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (2,1) (4,2)
8.74 on first try


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 28, 2009)

4.17 with a stupid lock-up


----------



## Toad (Dec 28, 2009)

2x2: 
R' U R2 U2 F2 R' U R2 F' U' R F' U2 F U

I can't work out the optimal solution and don't know any programs to do it... Any help please?


----------



## whauk (Dec 28, 2009)

cross on top:
L2 R2 D' F' D2 L2 R' B2 D' U' F' D2 U' R' B2 D' B F' L R B L R F R'
i got 12.30 OH with this 
(start with z2 F2 L' D' F' D' th rest should be clear)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 28, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> 2x2:
> R' U R2 U2 F2 R' U R2 F' U' R F' U2 F U
> 
> I can't work out the optimal solution and don't know any programs to do it... Any help please?



Wow, this is an interesting scramble. So interesting it finally got me to go run Cube Explorer for the first time. Like I say, it's the first time I ever tried it, so I may be missing something, but I couldn't figure out how to get it to ignore centers (so as to truly emulate a 2x2x2). But it did seem to indicate the best it could do without ignoring centers was 9 moves, which is pretty shocking.

So then I tried Rubix, which is supposed to do optimal 2x2x2 solves, and it also came up with 9 moves.

So apparently this is very much not an easy scramble, despite what it looks like!

Oh, and on the ridiculous scrambles above I got:


> do this one in under 3.12s and you have beat erik...
> U' B2 L2 D2 F' L U' B2 F R' F' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R' D2 R U R' B U B'
> CROSS ON BOTTOM


8.28



> D2 U B D' L' R U2 B2 R' L U2 F2 D B' U' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R U' R
> 
> 0.70


0.87 (Can you believe that's ME?!? I didn't know I could make 3 turns that fast!)


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 28, 2009)

222

R U F2 U' R2 U F U2 
Absolute win.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 28, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> L R F2 U R' D2 U' B2 L' R2 D' R' B' F2 D' B' D' L2 R F' U R2 D' U' F
> Cross = D



10.31 

Too easy F2L but the PLL recog. was really bad.. looked from the wrong side and did U3 before J perm


----------



## Novriil (Dec 28, 2009)

> do this one in under 3.12s and you have beat erik...
> U' B2 L2 D2 F' L U' B2 F R' F' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R' D2 R U R' B U B'
> CROSS ON BOTTOM



5.94
second try: 4.23
third try: 3.82



> 222
> 
> R U F2 U' R2 U F U2
> Absolute win.



1.72 :/ My ES isn't broken in yet.. I think.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 29, 2009)

Ville Seppänen said:


> L R B' F R D2 U R2 B U' B D2 L R B2 F' U' B' L2 F2 L' B' F' D U2 Cross=D. I got 8.86 OLL skip



I don't think the good solution for this was so easy to find so here is how I did it: y' D2 R2 L' F2 U' F2 B U2 L' U' L U2 L2 U2 L U L' U2 L (Z-perm). 19 moves to PLL.


----------



## lorki3 (Dec 29, 2009)

D' U' F2 L R2 D2 U2 B' D U' F D2 U B D R B' L2 F L R F2 L R F'
nice scramble with x cross white on top green on front


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 29, 2009)

Tortin said:


> D B L R' U L' U' F D' L' U2 B' F2 D' F B' U L2 R2 U2 F' L2 F R2 D
> Cross on top.
> 
> 10.98 *avec* Petrus. Would've been sub-10, but I right clicked using the touchpad when I went to stop the timer. xD



Hehe, was that accidentaly? I am not French speaker, but I know that "avec" means "with".


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 30, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> (0,0) / (0,3) / (1,3) / (6,0) / (2,3) / (-3,0) / (3,5) / (0,1) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) /
> 
> I got 7.77



9.59


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 30, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Uuh... 6.11?
> 
> (6,-3)/(0,-3)/(3,3)/(6,0)/(6,3)/(0,3)/(0,3)/(4,3)/(6,3)/(-1,5)/(-5,1)/(6,0)(-1,5)/(3,1)/(0,3)/(6,0)/



4.90 first try...sure it's a fake scramble.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 30, 2009)

Evan Liu said:


> (2x2 from Cubemania, which is why it's 6-gen non-optimal)
> 
> F R' D2 F2 U' R2 B' L F' R2 F' D B R' B' L' B2 R' D F' U' L U' R B'
> 
> Looks pretty close to being solved...



3.58 :/ Not very good end to it.


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 30, 2009)

B' L R' F' B U' B2 F2 U' L' D2 F2 B' U2 B F2 L2 D L2 D2 F D L B2 L2 
Cross on D


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 30, 2009)

i found the devil's scramble

R2 F2 B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2

If you count it up, its each side 6 times
(Lol cross).


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 30, 2009)

U2 B' L2 D B' U' B2 R' L U F' R2 B L U' B2 F2 D B2 R L U2 B' D L2
Cross on bottom


----------



## (X) (Dec 30, 2009)

R' D' B2 U R' B' D2 F2 U B R2 F' L' F' L' U' R F2 L' U L F2 R' B' R2

Cross R


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 30, 2009)

(X) said:


> R' D' B2 U R' B' D2 F2 U B R2 F' L' F' L' U' R F2 L' U L F2 R' B' R2
> 
> Cross R



That scramble is awesome! I got 9.82


----------



## (X) (Dec 30, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > R' D' B2 U R' B' D2 F2 U B R2 F' L' F' L' U' R F2 L' U L F2 R' B' R2
> ...



I know, I got 11.38


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 30, 2009)

U' B2 D R2 U' L2 U' F2 R F U2 F' R2 U2 R2 U' L D' U L
Cross on D

lolwat


----------



## DanielHoskin (Dec 31, 2009)

R' U B2 F2 L2 U2 B' R F D2 L2 B2 L2 F' L F2 D' B' L' R2 B U2 F' D' R 

Cross color on bottom. Got 11.40.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Jan 2, 2010)

L D' R F B2 U D2 B2 L2 F' B2 D2 L2 R2 D' R' L2 D2 F' B L U R' D' U'

Last layer skip. I only got a 9.12 though :\

Solution: 

Cross: y F' R F' U' y x2 L F' L' Uw2 
First Pair: L U L' R U' R'
Second Pair: R' U' R L' U L 
Third Pair: U' L U L' U L U' L' 
Fourth Pair: R' U R U R' U' R U2 R' U R 
Last Layer: U2


----------



## Cuber3 (Jan 2, 2010)

L2 U R2 F2 R' U2 B2 R D' B U R' B2 R2 B2 D R' F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 U R

From Cubemania


----------



## Toad (Jan 2, 2010)

2x2 from CCT:
F R' F2 R U' F R U2 R' U2 R F R2 F' U

I got 1.33 without looking ahead...


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jan 2, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> 2x2 from CCT:
> F R' F2 R U' F R U2 R' U2 R F R2 F' U
> 
> I got 1.33 without looking ahead...



aren't CCT scrambles a bit longer?


----------



## Toad (Jan 2, 2010)

oskarasbrink said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 from CCT:
> ...



Customisable so I changed it to 15 cos 25 is silly...


----------



## wing92 (Jan 3, 2010)

U D2 R' L' B' R2 L2 U' B R' B2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 D2 B2 D2 F' R2 U2 B' D2

nothing special about the solve, I just thought the number of 2 turns was ridiculous. from qqtimer


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 3, 2010)

D' B' L R' B D U' B D' L' U2 L R' D U L2 R' B2 L R' U' R' F' D F2

Cross on top. I got this from cubemania.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 3, 2010)

^^^ 15.959
Someone fast could definitely sub 8.5 that, maybe even sub 7.5.
When you said cross on top, I wondered if you meant that. Lol.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 3, 2010)

Ryanrex116 said:


> D' B' L R' B D U' B D' L' U2 L R' D U L2 R' B2 L R' U' R' F' D F2
> 
> Cross on top. I got this from cubemania.


That scramble is so pro


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 3, 2010)

U2 D' L F R' F' B' R2 U' R L' B R' L' D' L' D' U L' B' D B U2 L B2 
qqTimer, cross on D. I got 10.42


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 5, 2010)

B' U' L F2 L U2 B2 D U L B' F U' L R' D L' R2 F2 D2 R' B2 R L' B'
From qqtimer, cross on U, i got 15.48 cause i was panicing when i saw the double x cross.


----------



## whauk (Jan 5, 2010)

a really easy scramble from cct (cross on U)
D L2 D2 L D2 L' B' L B F' D2 F D L U L2 B2 L R D2 U' R U R2 F'
i got 7.68 my 2nd best time ever
the video is here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IR7hnf6q2k


----------



## pjk (Jan 5, 2010)

Got this Sq-1 scramble yesterday on qqtimer:
last scramble: (3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (6,6) / (4,-4) / (6,6) / (6,-3) / (-3,6) / (6,-3) / 

You can't get much less scrambled than that.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 6, 2010)

Lol... 4.56 for me, I'm slow


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 6, 2010)

2.94, saw the CP in preinspection and made it cancel out. I think I had the optimal solution


----------



## Jai (Jan 6, 2010)

4x4: Rw2 U' F D2 F D2 R2 Fw2 B2 L2 F' Fw2 R2 L Uw' L2 D2 L2 F' Uw R2 Rw2 Uw2 L B Uw B2 L B Uw2 F' D Fw2 B' D2 F' B R2 Uw2 D'

Nice scramble for Yau method; scramble with cross on U.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 6, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



0.08

I liek tis scrambel


----------



## Kidstardust (Jan 7, 2010)

*Square1 lucky solve*

For me as a sub 45 average solver this scramble was very good: 
(-5,0) (2,6) (-3,3) (-3,0) (-1,3) (3,1) (0,2) (6,0) (0,1) (2,3) (0,4) (4,2) (-2,4) (5,0) (6,3) (0,4)

My Time: 15.24

I want to know what your time with this easy scramble is? Hopefully Dan or Piotr read this thread. have fun


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 7, 2010)

There's a thread for easy scrambles by the way..

Anyway, I got 8.34.


----------



## gyc6001 (Jan 7, 2010)

9.30, the scramble is started with a few skips and the edge permutation is the easiest.
whr did you got this scramble?


----------



## Kidstardust (Jan 7, 2010)

CCT scramble.


----------



## blade740 (Jan 7, 2010)

4.61.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 7, 2010)

5.07, should've been faster.


----------



## whauk (Jan 7, 2010)

lol 14.61
10 seconds more than last post xD
i dont practise this


----------



## Kidstardust (Jan 7, 2010)

whauk said:


> lol 14.61
> 10 seconds more than last post xD
> i dont practise this



Square1 at Aachen Open?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 7, 2010)

19.25
Sub 20 OMGG


----------



## Escher (Jan 7, 2010)

BLD: F' R' L2 D' U' F' D' F' U B2 L2 D L2 B' R B' U' L2 D' F2 R' B' L' R F'

so easy for freestyle...


----------



## joey (Jan 7, 2010)

41.96 heh


----------



## Truncator (Jan 8, 2010)

F' L U' B2 R' D2 R U2 B R2 D' B' L' B' U2 F D' F U2 R' B' L' F R U2 

I got an OLL skip too


----------



## Fox (Jan 8, 2010)

Truncator said:


> F' L U' B2 R' D2 R U2 B R2 D' B' L' B' U2 F D' F U2 R' B' L' F R U2
> 
> I got an OLL skip too


Wow! Where did you get it?


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 8, 2010)

Escher said:


> BLD: F' R' L2 D' U' F' D' F' U B2 L2 D L2 B' R B' U' L2 D' F2 R' B' L' R F'
> 
> so easy for freestyle...





joey said:


> 41.96 heh



Whoa, nice !

I got 3:06 DNF, I forgot about the other flipped edge.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 8, 2010)

cookingfat said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > BLD: F' R' L2 D' U' F' D' F' U B2 L2 D L2 B' R B' U' L2 D' F2 R' B' L' R F'
> ...



I got a 1:56.92. Weird scrambles like these freak me out and I can't memorize them.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 8, 2010)

B' F' U' R2 B F' D' B' U F U' D L D' F2 D L2 R2 U2 R U' D R U R

10.21, it wasn't very special, but the solve had a nice flow


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 8, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



single, .13
avg of 5, .16


----------



## Truncator (Jan 9, 2010)

Fox said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > F' L U' B2 R' D2 R U2 B R2 D' B' L' B' U2 F D' F U2 R' B' L' F R U2
> ...


qqTimer


----------



## Truncator (Jan 11, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Fox said:
> 
> 
> > Truncator said:
> ...


Wow:

F2 B R2 F' R' F' D U' B2 F2 R2 F' B2 U' L' F B' R2 B' U2 B' D B' R' F' 

That one is a 1x2x3 block with one flipped edge :O


----------



## Fox (Jan 11, 2010)

> Wow:
> 
> F2 B R2 F' R' F' D U' B2 F2 R2 F' B2 U' L' F B' R2 B' U2 B' D B' R' F'
> 
> That one is a 1x2x3 block with one flipped edge :O


That's weird


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 11, 2010)

(0,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (4,5) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (5,3) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (-4,5) / (0,2) / (6,0)

0,6 / -4,1 / -1,0 / -3,0 / 4,6 / -1,-4 / 0,-3 / 1,1 / 0,-3 / -1,2 / 1,1 / -1,2 / -3,-2

I got 7.08. Shame I only learn adj-W yesterday, or this would've been quicker


----------



## Toad (Jan 11, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> (0,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (4,5) / (-3,0) / (0,4) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (5,3) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (-4,5) / (0,2) / (6,0)
> 
> 0,6 / -4,1 / -1,0 / -3,0 / 4,6 / -1,-4 / 0,-3 / 1,1 / 0,-3 / -1,2 / 1,1 / -1,2 / -3,-2
> 
> I got *7.08*. Shame I only learn adj-W yesterday, or this would've been quicker


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 11, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> (2x2 from Cubemania, which is why it's 6-gen non-optimal)
> 
> F R' D2 F2 U' R2 B' L F' R2 F' D B R' B' L' B2 R' D F' U' L U' R B'
> 
> Looks pretty close to being solved...



... and it is.

z U F2 R U R' F U'


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jan 12, 2010)

i just got this from cct (3x3)
color-neutral or roux solvers wanted 
R2 U' B2 R D B F' D' R2 U' B' D2 U2 L R B L U2 F D B F D' R U
i got 9.99 wich is horrible with that scramble ...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 12, 2010)

oskarasbrink said:


> i just got this from cct (3x3)
> color-neutral or roux solvers wanted
> R2 U' B2 R D B F' D' R2 U' B' D2 U2 L R B L U2 F D B F D' R U
> i got 9.99 wich is horrible with that scramble ...



What? Roux? I don't see anything...

EDIT: Wrong scramble. 18.17 with no warm up. Also, I don't use Roux anymore. Wow, I suck. 2.53/2.97/3.47 TPS.
y’ x’
M U’ r2 U’ R2 U R’ U R2
U R U’ M’ U r’ U R’ U’ M’ U R
F R U R’ U’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R F’
U M’ U2 M’ U M’ U’ M2 U M2 U2
(46/54/63)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 12, 2010)

oskarasbrink said:


> i just got this from cct (3x3)
> color-neutral or roux solvers wanted
> R2 U' B2 R D B F' D' R2 U' B' D2 U2 L R B L U2 F D B F D' R U
> i got 9.99 which is horrible with that scramble ...



9.56 full step with Fridrich. I'm not color neutral.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 12, 2010)

12.43 after 3 tries. That's 3.70/4.34/5.07 TPS. Slow...


----------



## TMOY (Jan 13, 2010)

21.62 with Guimond for me. I managed to preserve the block while solving the corners


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 17, 2010)

(-5,-1) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (-3,-5) / (6,0) / (6,-1) / (0,5) / (4,1) / (-4,-1) / (-3,6) / (-3,-5) / (6,-3) / (-3,3) /

CALLING ALL SQ-1 PROS TO TRY THIS PLEASE 
I got 19.55, and I avg 50s lol


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 17, 2010)

2 solves into my a100 and got F' U2 D2 L U D2 R' D2 L' F2 D L R2 U2 D R2 L' F' D U L' F R U L2 cross on top.



oskarasbrink said:


> i just got this from cct (3x3)
> color-neutral or roux solvers wanted
> R2 U' B2 R D B F' D' R2 U' B' D2 U2 L R B L U2 F D B F D' R U
> i got 9.99 wich is horrible with that scramble ...



13.45, full step. would be PB, but lucky scramble, plus, can't count scrambles given to you, knowing there would be a good solve.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry, but 5 solves later, L2 D2 B' U2 F U2 F2 R2 B' U' B2 L F2 D F U' F' U D' L2 B U' B L2 R'
Lol, if I get anymore good scrambles, I'll keep them in this comment.

U L2 B' L U' L B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 R U2 B U' B2 D2 R2 L D2 R so many ()2 moves. Not an easy scramble though.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jan 18, 2010)

```
UU u5'   dU u'    dU u4'   UU u5    UU u3    UU u4'   Ud u3'   Ud u6    dd u4    dd       UU
UU       UU       dU       dU       dd       Ud       Ud       UU       UU       dd d'    dd
```

One of these sides has a very easy first step...


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 18, 2010)

Fast cubers have to try this, I want a sub 7.5 from one of you, L' D B' F R L2 B L' R' U R D2 R D' R B2 L' D R2 D' R2 B D U R


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jan 19, 2010)

R2 U' B2 F2 U' L' R D' U B' F L D U B F' L D' U' R2 B F D2 R F

pure PWN!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 20, 2010)

3x3x3 speedsolve, from CCT. Scramble with cross on top.

L2 D U' B U R B F' L2 B2 F2 R2 D' R D' B2 U2 L2 D' B U' B2 L U' B

I got 17.84. Yeah, I'm that bad.



Spoiler



My solve was this (36 moves):
x2 F L F L' R2
y2 U' L' U L
U' R U' R' y L' U2 L
y2 F' L' U' L2 U F U' F' L' F
U y R B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2

I suspect it could have been done better, but that's what I saw when solving it at speed.


----------



## Shortey (Jan 20, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> 3x3x3 speedsolve, from CCT. Scramble with cross on top.
> 
> L2 D U' B U R B F' L2 B2 F2 R2 D' R D' B2 U2 L2 D' B U' B2 L U' B
> 
> ...



Woah! 8.18


----------



## lorki3 (Jan 20, 2010)

i got this super easy 2x2 scramble from cct R F' R U2


solution


Spoiler



scramble with white on top green on front Y2 U2 R' U R'


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 20, 2010)

Firsy sub-10 with yellow cross: 8.43. Yeah, just made sub-10


----------



## Escher (Jan 20, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> 3x3x3 speedsolve, from CCT. Scramble with cross on top.
> 
> L2 D U' B U R B F' L2 B2 F2 R2 D' R D' B2 U2 L2 D' B U' B2 L U' B
> 
> ...



Heh, 6.78



Spoiler



solution: 
F2 R2
y' U R U' R' U2
y' U2 L' U L U
R U R' y' R' U' R = 18
(U) R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' 
(U2) T perm (U) = 44
= 6.4 tps



I planned the entire f2l and the OLL type o_0


----------



## Kian (Jan 20, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> 3x3x3 speedsolve, from CCT. Scramble with cross on top.
> 
> L2 D U' B U R B F' L2 B2 F2 R2 D' R D' B2 U2 L2 D' B U' B2 L U' B
> 
> ...



Love that scramble

My solution was:


Spoiler



x2 F L F L' R2
U' R' U R
U' L U' L' y' L' U2 L
U' R' U' R U' R' U R U x' R U' R' U
x U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2



Gotta love 16 move F2Ls 

Somebody could really destroy this scramble, my slow turning still got me a 9.15.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 20, 2010)

Kian said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3 speedsolve, from CCT. Scramble with cross on top.
> ...



I got a 5 move double x-cross and 11 move F2L


----------



## Kian (Jan 20, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



the cross counts in your f2l, you know. check my solution, we probably did the same f2l.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 20, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> 3x3x3 speedsolve, from CCT. Scramble with cross on top.
> 
> L2 D U' B U R B F' L2 B2 F2 R2 D' R D' B2 U2 L2 D' B U' B2 L U' B
> 
> ...



wat 14.06.


----------



## Tortin (Jan 21, 2010)

F' r F2 u2 r2 U D R2 D2 U2 u2 B2 R' B2 u' U' r' U2 B2 F' U2 L' B U r' F2 r2 B' F2 R' B f' F D' u2 L B2 L' R2 U' 

wtf?


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 21, 2010)

Cross on bottom. 

L R' D' F' D U' R D' B2 D2 F' U R F U F D' L2 F L2 R2 F2 

CCT scramble. 14.9, the best time in my [soon to be] avg of 100. (19 solves left).


----------



## Jude (Jan 21, 2010)

D' B' U L2 R D2 L2 B' F U' B' D U R2 U B' L F2 D L D' U L' R' D'

Such an easy F2L:

y D2 r2 y' R2 D' R' F R
y' R U' R' U' L' U' L
U R U B' R' B


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 22, 2010)

U2 R U2 R' U R2 F' U2 R' U' 
F2 R2 U R2 U F' U F2 R2 
2x2


----------



## Muesli (Jan 22, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> 3x3x3 speedsolve, from CCT. Scramble with cross on top.
> 
> L2 D U' B U R B F' L2 B2 F2 R2 D' R D' B2 U2 L2 D' B U' B2 L U' B
> 
> ...


12.92 

With an E perm too.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 22, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3 speedsolve, from CCT. Scramble with cross on top.
> ...



What kind of scramble is that @[email protected]
7.58, T perm


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2010)

this is a square-1 scramble:
(-3,2) / (-3,-2) / (3,0) / (-5,-3) / (-3,6) / (-3,-4) / (6,3) / (-2,5) / (6,6) / (-5,2) / (3,3) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-4) 
it ends like a cube, lol, XD


----------



## TMOY (Jan 22, 2010)

21.86 for me. Cubeshape skip of course but the rest was normal.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Jan 22, 2010)

D L' U B2 U2 B D2 U2 B2 L' U2 D2 R2 L F D2 B R2 D2 

a fun cross on D

It was a surprisingly disappointing PB single. Even had a really good last layer LL.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 22, 2010)

L2 D2 U' B' L D F D' B F L F U2 D' R' B2 U F D2 B2 U L2 R2 D' F

Cross on D

7.71


----------



## Faz (Jan 22, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> 3x3x3 speedsolve, from CCT. Scramble with cross on top.
> 
> L2 D U' B U R B F' L2 B2 F2 R2 D' R D' B2 U2 L2 D' B U' B2 L U' B
> 
> ...



wat. 5.19  Sune into U perm.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3 speedsolve, from CCT. Scramble with cross on top.
> ...



I was wondering how fast someone who's really fast would be on this. Thanks for showing me.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 23, 2010)

D2 R D F' B2 R L2 B' R U R F' D' L U' B R B2 U L2 F' R L2 F' U2
Cross on D, from qqTimer
I got an 8 move cross (1 bad edge) but a really easy F2L, chameleon OLL and a J perm.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 23, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> L2 D2 U' B' L D F D' B F L F U2 D' R' B2 U F D2 B2 U L2 R2 D' F
> 
> Cross on D
> 
> 7.71



Nice, I got an anti sune + ccw U perm.
Just curious, how many moves was your X-cross?
I got 7.


----------



## SebCube (Jan 23, 2010)

U F L2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R' U B2 U' F' L F L2 B' R F' R' D' L B
Cross on front


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 23, 2010)

U2 R' F' U2 F' U2 F' R'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 23, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



This scramble is insane!!
I did double x-cross, normal 3rd pair, 4th pair, with edge control, chameleon, v-perm

9.47 non-lucky


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes said:


> 9.47 non-lucky



Far, far away from non-lucky. 

(Sorry if you were joking, I saw the smile.)


----------



## whauk (Jan 23, 2010)

i just set my nonlucky PB with this scramble: (cross on top)
R' D F' L U B' F' R2 D' U F R2 D' B2 D' U F2 D2 R2 D' R' D' U L R'start like: y' z2 R' D' L y R' U' R2 U F
the rest is really really easy


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 23, 2010)

whauk said:


> i just set my nonlucky PB with this scramble: (cross on top)
> R' D F' L U B' F' R2 D' U F R2 D' B2 D' U F2 D2 R2 D' R' D' U L R'start like: y' z2 R' D' L y R' U' R2 U F
> the rest is really really easy



What was your time?


----------



## Shortey (Jan 23, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > 9.47 non-lucky
> ...



I think he meant no skips. =)


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 24, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > L2 D2 U' B' L D F D' B F L F U2 D' R' B2 U F D2 B2 U L2 R2 D' F
> ...



Mine was 4.

F' U' R' D

And I got a dubble sune and J perm


----------



## Dr.cubeagonapus (Jan 24, 2010)

M2
E2
S(?)2


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 24, 2010)

U2 R' U' R U' B' L2 B' L' U' D L U L' D2 B2 U2 D B2 L' F2 R2 B' F' L
3x3, Cross on D, from qqTimer
Nice X-Cross and also easy 2x2 for Petrus users 
Easy F2L and I got headlights and a T-Perm.
Time was 11.51.

I bet someone could really destroy this scramble...
Try it.


----------



## Fox (Jan 24, 2010)

Dr.cubeagonapus said:


> M2
> E2
> S(?)2


What do you mean with that?:confused:


----------



## egon.Ages (Jan 24, 2010)

L' R D2 U2 L' R' B2 F D' U2 B L2 U2 R' D' R' D U R2 B F2 L2 R2 U F2

cross on D
how would you build the x-cross?
i did a horrible one:
y U2 M' U2 M y' D L F L' D'


----------



## Shortey (Jan 24, 2010)

egon.Ages said:


> L' R D2 U2 L' R' B2 F D' U2 B L2 U2 R' D' R' D U R2 B F2 L2 R2 U F2
> 
> cross on D
> how would you build the x-cross?
> ...



Try: y U2 R' F2 R U' B2
You'll get a free pair in BL.


----------



## egon.Ages (Jan 24, 2010)

Morten said:


> egon.Ages said:
> 
> 
> > L' R D2 U2 L' R' B2 F D' U2
> ...


----------



## Shortey (Jan 24, 2010)

egon.Ages said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > egon.Ages said:
> ...


----------



## egon.Ages (Jan 24, 2010)

still not working. What does your U2 do? in my opinion, it doesnt affect anything^^


----------



## Shortey (Jan 24, 2010)

egon.Ages said:


> still not working. What does your U2 do? in my opinion, it doesnt affect anything^^



It does the same as your U2?

Ok. I checked it. It was missing an R. Now I am 100% sure it's correct.


----------



## mroth (Jan 24, 2010)

egon.Ages said:


> L' R D2 U2 L' R' B2 F D' U2 B L2 U2 R' D' R' D U R2 B F2 L2 R2 U F2



Try D2 L2 D' F' U D' L2 for a double X-cross, or F' U2 F D' B2 D R2 for a normal X-cross.
I found these with the computer, but I also tried doing it myself:
D F D2 F' D U2 R2 or 
D F D2 F' D R U' R U' B' R2 B (double).

EDIT: btw, the optimal F2L solution for this scramble is D' R2 U2 B' R D B2 R B2 U R B2. If you do 2-look OLL, you'll get a PLL skip:
U' f R U R' U' f' U2
l' U' L' U R U' L U x'


----------



## Shortey (Jan 24, 2010)

Pyraminx:

U R' U' R' U' R r' u'

I got 4.86.


----------



## egon.Ages (Jan 24, 2010)

L R2 B2 L' R' B U2 B' F' D2 R2 D2 U' R' B' F L D' L2 F2 L' D B F U2

i got 23.22 and i don't even know properly how to do Roux xDD
btw: very nice for Rouxler, finished 1x2x3 block xD


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 24, 2010)

U' F2 D R' D' U B2 D B' F' L2 U2 F' B U2 R U2 D2 B2 L B' L' D' B' U 
Nice X-cross on U


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2010)

F R' U D B2 L U2 F' L U' F2 R2 F2 L' F2 L D2 B2 U D2 L D2 R F2 B2
cross on top 
I got 19 seconds


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> F R' U D B2 L U2 F' L U' F2 R2 F2 L' F2 L D2 B2 U D2 L D2 R F2 B2
> cross on top
> I got 19 seconds



10.47
nice


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 24, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > F R' U D B2 L U2 F' L U' F2 R2 F2 L' F2 L D2 B2 U D2 L D2 R F2 B2
> ...



15.98 (easy cross and PLL skip)


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



16.47, seconds try, the first time i got like 26 :fp


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 25, 2010)

The Scramble: U' D2 L2 B2 U L2 R2 U B' D' U R2 U D' F2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 U

The Source: http://www.ctimer.co.uk/

The Story: I decided to do a few timed ZZ solves, and I got this scramble. My time was something like 22 seconds. After a few more solves, I realised just how easy that scramble was, so I did it a second time. This time, my solution was waaaay better. I noticed 0 bad edges, and the entire XEOline in inspection. I solved the Right 1x2x2 and was shocked to find the slot solved. Then, Y Perm, one of the 3 that I actually use in speedsolves. I'm not counting this as my Lucky PB.

The Solution: (y’ x2) 
XEOline: L2 D L2 R’ U2 L’
Left Block: U2 L’ U L U’ L’ U L
Right Block: U R U2 R U R U’ R’ U2 R2
Y Perm: U F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F’ R F’ U2
13.11
3.28 TPS

Anyone want to take a crack at it?


----------



## Erik (Jan 26, 2010)

3x3: 4.50 2H and 7.26 OH ....... xD
D2 U2 L2 R B' L2 B2 F L2 B' F' D R' D2 U' L' R2 B2 R D2 L2 D U' B' F2
You figure out the solution... it was 26 moves.


----------



## Faz (Jan 26, 2010)

Spoiler



[21:39] <Faz> D2 U2 L2 R B' L2 B2 F L2 B' F' D R' D2 U' L' R2 B2 R D2 L2 D U' B' F2 
[21:39] <Faz> its like 
[21:39] <Faz> you have to get the ll skip 
[21:39] <Faz> i got the same solution as erik 
[21:39] <Faz> B U L' U D2 r2 
[21:39] <Faz> L U' L' 
[21:39] <Faz> U y' 
[21:40] <Faz> R U' R2 U R 
[21:40] <Faz> y' R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R U2


----------



## Weston (Jan 27, 2010)

R L' F' R2 D L F2 R B D2 U' L' R' B L' U2 F2 R U2 B L' R U B R2

13.28 OH single 



Spoiler



Cross: x' R U2 D2
F2L 1 : x' U' R' U' R U' R' U R
F2L 2 : R U' R' U y' R U R'
F2L 3 : y U' R U' R'
F2L 4 : U2 R U' R' F R' F' R
COLL : U2 R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' 
EPLL : U perm CCW


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jan 27, 2010)

F R2 F2 R' F2 R F2 R2 F'

2x2 scramble...1.32 on it.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jan 27, 2010)

L' F2 L U' F2 B D R' U' D' F2 L2 B2 F' D' F' L2 B D B U2 L' U' R' U


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 28, 2010)

D2 B F' L2 B' D2 L' R F2 B2 L' U2 L2 B D B' U' D L' R2 U2 R D' L B2
from qqTimer
nice xcross with a free pair.
Also, I did the wrong OLL, but got a counterclockwise U perm


----------



## TEGTaylor (Jan 28, 2010)

U L U2 B L' F' B D' B2 L D' B' U' L2 D2 B2 L U B U L2 R2 B2 F R2 

cross color on left, not obvious, but wicked easy x cross and first pair
z' y
U R' F2 U' B2
U2 F U F'
normal rest of the solve, but I just thought that was cool.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 28, 2010)

2x2 - U2 F R U R' F2 R2 U R2 F U2 - Scramble from CCT

Got 0.45 on it


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 28, 2010)

U2 L2 B U R2 F R2 U' F2 R2 D B2 D2 B2 U B U' L2 D2 R2 F D' F2 U2 B'
from cubemania, 4 move x cross, got 22.idontremember on it...


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 28, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 2x2 - U2 F R U R' F2 R2 U R2 F U2 - Scramble from CCT
> 
> Got 0.45 on it



Um, what? I know it has the skip, but start timer L' U L U' stop timer, in 0.45? I guess it had to be keyboard, but that's still really nice.


----------



## Escher (Jan 28, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 2x2 - U2 F R U R' F2 R2 U R2 F U2 - Scramble from CCT
> 
> Got 0.45 on it



Just so you know, you can't use 10 move non-optimal/random state scrambles. Either get the new CCT (0.9.5) and use optimal scrambles from there, or use more like 15+ moves for non-optimal. 
I only mention it because occasionally I messed around with using shorter non-optimal scrambles to see how much it improved my times xD
~10 tps is still nice though.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 28, 2010)

F' U' F

That was a jaw-dropping scramble I got from CCT. When I saw it, I was like "" I got a 0.99, because I was being really cautious, so I didn't get a +2.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 28, 2010)

Ryanrex116 said:


> F' U' F
> 
> That was a jaw-dropping scramble I got from CCT. When I saw it, I was like "" I got a 0.99, because I was being really cautious, so I didn't get a +2.



0.51, y' then R' U R. Did you use that?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 28, 2010)

Escher said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 - U2 F R U R' F2 R2 U R2 F U2 - Scramble from CCT
> ...



Its actually 11 moves 

I only use 11 move scambles because any 2x2 scramble can be solved in 11 moves or less, so I didnt see the point in having anything longer.

I would switch to 0.9.5 (currently use 0.9.2), but i have over 7,500 times saved, so i dont really wanna lose them...


----------



## Escher (Jan 28, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Its actually 11 moves


oops 


ben1996123 said:


> I only use 11 move scambles because any 2x2 scramble can be solved in 11 moves or less, so I didnt see the point in having anything longer.


I would say fair enough if we didn't already use 25 move scrambles in 3x3 when we know the upper bound is 22...


ben1996123 said:


> I would switch to 0.9.5 (currently use 0.9.2), but i have over 7,500 times saved, so i dont really wanna lose them...



Hmm, I would kind of expect there to be some way of transferring profiles across cct versions. Try digging around in the cct folder to see if there is a specific file relating to the profile? :confused:


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 28, 2010)

(0,6) / (-3,-3) / (4,1) / (2,2) / (6,4) / (0,4) / (2,0) / (4,4) / (6,2) / (0,4) / (-4,4) / (6,0) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (0,2) / (-4,2) /

Full step 8.77. First and only solve of the day


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 30, 2010)

F2 D' U B' D2 U' B' F R2 U D' L2 F R F2 L D' R2 U F' D2 B' D2 B F' 

18.30 Full step OH with an xcross.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2010)

3x3:
F' L' D U R B2 L' R' F2 R2 B R' B' U L' R U2 D R' L2 F2 L F R' B
cross on the top


----------



## Weston (Jan 30, 2010)

R' F R' F' U R' U2 R' U' 

Lol One of my favorite EG cases. (is the solution. Not that alg )

R' F' U F' R2 F' U R' U' 
This one is kind of weird because one solution is CLL x2 CLL and the CLL cases are the same case.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 31, 2010)

NL 10.99 with a pretty bad lock-up so it's a nice scramble
D U' R F D2 B' R' F B R D L' R2 F D' B F2 U L' F' B2 D' F2 D2 F


----------



## Shortey (Feb 2, 2010)

2x2

R' U R' F2 R F' R' F2 R2 U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 2, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Just found this from like page 30 something in this thread and thought I'd resend it cos it's crazy easy!!!
> 
> R2 U R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 D U F L2 U2 R2 B' U' L2 R2 B2 F2 R D2
> (Cross on D)



Lol reply to first post on page 83 of this thread 

WTF THAT SCRAMBLE IS SO EASY

*times*

Lol I got 7.08


----------



## Toad (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha I was wondering how long it'd take for someone else to repost this scramble...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 2, 2010)

R' F2 U' D' L R D2 B' R2 U B R L B U R2 U L D' B2 R' L2 B' R' U2 
from qqTimer.
Cross on D.
Was doing an F2L average and got this.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 2, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Just found this from like page 30 something in this thread and thought I'd resend it cos it's crazy easy!!!
> ...


6.86.



Spoiler



xx-cross: D2 R L2 
pair 3: U2 (R'FRF')*3
pair 4: U2 y R U' R' U2 R U R' (forced OLL skip)
PLL: U' y' [T perm]


----------



## Edmund (Feb 2, 2010)

8.91 nl, lol that should have been better
D' B' D' L2 F' B' L B2 F' R B' F2 U' F' B2 D F' R2 B U2 B U' F2 B D


----------



## Shortey (Feb 3, 2010)

Edmund said:


> 8.91 *nl*, lol that should have been better
> D' B' D' L2 F' B' L B2 F' R B' F2 U' F' B2 D F' R2 B U2 B U' F2 B D



Lol.

My easy scramble:

Pyraminx

U L U' R U' R' U L' l r' b


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 4, 2010)

2x2 - 0.88 seconds

U F U2 R U2 R' F' U' R F U2

First layer skip 



Spoiler



For anyone who dosent use CLL or EG:

Solution: z R U' R' F R' F' R U


----------



## Novriil (Feb 4, 2010)

Morten said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > 8.91 *nl*, lol that should have been better
> ...



So easy x-cross is counted lucky I think.


----------



## Raffael (Feb 4, 2010)

cubemania scramble
3x3 cross on d:
R2 D B2 U' F L' F' U F L D' B' L2 F2 R2 U B' D2 B' U' R2 U L F' R

easy double-x-cross:
R' F R L' y' L' U L2 D2 (8)
continue with:
3rd: U' R U' R' U2 R U R' (8)
4th+OLL: y U R U2 R' U R U2 R' (7)
PLL: n-perm (17)


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Feb 5, 2010)

F' R B' D U F U D B' R2 F' R' F' D2 L2 F U D F D2 R2 B2 L2 D R 

could easily sub-8 non-lucky. Personally got 8.64 but it's cuz I messed up.

L2 F B2 D L U' L F2 D2 L F' R2 B U' F B' R B D' B' L' F2 R U F 

another easy one that you could probably sub-9 NL.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 5, 2010)

Edmund said:


> 8.91 nl, lol that should have been better
> D' B' D' L2 F' B' L B2 F' R B' F2 U' F' B2 D F' R2 B U2 B U' F2 B D



14.56


----------



## Raffael (Feb 5, 2010)

cubemania, 3x3
cross on D:
B' U' R2 F D R2 F' L D B D2 B U2 R2 D2 F R' D2 L' F2 L2 U' L' B2 U2

x-cross: y' L B' R' F' u R' F' (7)
2nd: U' B2 r' U2 r (5) 
3rd: R U R' U R' U2 R (12)
4th:U R U2 R' U' R U R (8)
OLL: L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L' (9)
PLL: U (1)

42 moves HTM, 14.22 (2.95 tps, pretty slow, even for me)


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 5, 2010)

2x2

R' U F' U2 F U' R' U2 R'


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 5, 2010)

B2 D B2 U B R' F2 L' B2 L F2 D' R2 F2 U D L B' D F' L F' U' R' F' 
3x3 from qqTimer, cross on D

The x-cross makes itself for you, and there's a free pair made for you too.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 5, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> B2 D B2 U B R' F2 L' B2 L F2 D' R2 F2 U D L B' D F' L F' U' R' F'
> 3x3 from qqTimer
> 
> The x-cross makes itself for you...


Uh, double x-cross you mean.

R' U2 L2 F U' R2 B + 2 free pairs.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 5, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > B2 D B2 U B R' F2 L' B2 L F2 D' R2 F2 U D L B' D F' L F' U' R' F'
> ...



Nice.


----------



## Toad (Feb 5, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > B2 D B2 U B R' F2 L' B2 L F2 D' R2 F2 U D L B' D F' L F' U' R' F'
> ...



Using that double X-Cross I get an alright OLL and a lush U-Perm


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 5, 2010)

woo, another one.
Very nice F2L.
U' B F' R2 D' R2 D R B' U D2 L U L' U D' L2 F B2 D' B L' R2 B F
again 3x3 from qqTimer, and cross on D. As always 

The cross is nothing special but my F2L was very easy.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 6, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > 8.91 nl, lol that should have been better
> ...


20.55
worse than my current PB single =) ( my PB single was a full last layer skip though)


----------



## Kian (Feb 6, 2010)

U R2 L F' D R' B U2 R B' R U L2 R' B L R2 F' B D R F' U2 D' B2

Cross on D


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 6, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 2x2 - 0.88 seconds
> 
> U F U2 R U2 R' F' U' R F U2
> 
> ...



omg, that happens to be the ONLY cll case i know that isn't sune or a PLL


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 6, 2010)

Kian said:


> U R2 L F' D R' B U2 R B' R U L2 R' B L R2 F' B D R F' U2 D' B2
> 
> Cross on D



8.86 double x-cross, quite nice.


----------



## Faz (Feb 6, 2010)

Kian said:


> U R2 L F' D R' B U2 R B' R U L2 R' B L R2 F' B D R F' U2 D' B2
> 
> Cross on D



lol 4.56

y U R2 F' U' R' F
D' U L' U L D
R U' R' U y' R' U R
U B' R' U' R U B

26 moves.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 6, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > U R2 L F' D R' B U2 R B' R U L2 R' B L R2 F' B D R F' U2 D' B2
> ...



nice solution! and crazy time lol.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 6, 2010)

F L U2 D' L' R2 F R D L2 D' R D' L' D2 F' D R' U2 B D L' R2 B2 R' 

Cross on U


>very easy F2L and a decent X-cross<


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2010)

B2 L R U' R2 B' F' D2 R' L2 B2 U' B' D' U B' R' U2 D' R2 B2 L' B' F' L
it is very easy , cross on D


----------



## KwS Pall (Feb 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> B2 L R U' R2 B' F' D2 R' L2 B2 U' B' D' U B' R' U2 D' R2 B2 L' B' F' L
> it is very easy , cross on D



planned oll skip


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Feb 7, 2010)

F B2 U' L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 L F' R L' U' F' L U2 L2 D' L R2 B2 D' L' R'

Good scramble with either cross on D or U. Try it!


----------



## adfoote (Feb 7, 2010)

F' R2 B' F' D' B' U F B' L R2 B' R' B L B2 R' B2 R2 B U R2 B' D B
SO MANY B TURNS. am i the only one that has to really think before doing B or B'? then, while im thinking about that, i do L' instead of D2 or something like that. maybe i have scramble dyslexia


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 7, 2010)

3x3 - F U2 B' L' U2 B' R' U2 F2 U2 R2 B' L2 D2 U B F D2 L R F' D2 U R2 D'

Just got it on CCT, 11.86


----------



## wing92 (Feb 7, 2010)

3x3 scramble for an interesting solve. cross on L

D' U' L U' L2 B L2 D' U2 B F2 D B' R' L D' R2 L' B2 D' B' R' D B2 F2

cross plus one pair (not exactly x-cross): z' U2 R U' R' y r U' r'
two more pairs: R U R' d' R U' R2 U R d' R U' R'
last pair: L U L' d' R' U' R
OLL: (U2) R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R
PLL: y R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R

I got 18.15 on that one, I average 23-24


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 8, 2010)

Floppy Cube scramble.
My friend loved it.
D2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 D2


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2010)

0.51 with that floppy scramble


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 8, 2010)

Scramble with cross color on F:
F U R2 B2 L' U' R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 U' L2 U' F L' U2 F2 L' D' L' B' R



Chris

P.S. I got ---> 9.62


----------



## joey (Feb 8, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Scramble with cross color on F:
> F U R2 B2 L' U' R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 U' L2 U' F L' U2 F2 L' D' L' B' R
> 
> 
> ...



That's not really a scramble 
7.36

I also think, soon you won't need to specify cross colour, with all the people changing to CN


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 8, 2010)

wing92 said:


> 3x3 scramble for an interesting solve. cross on L
> 
> D' U' L U' L2 B L2 D' U2 B F2 D B' R' L D' R2 L' B2 D' B' R' D B2 F2
> 
> ...



WOWOW, crazy scramble! 8.81 nl!

cross- z' y U F' L F' L'
F2L 1- U2 R' U R
F2L 2- U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' 
F2L 3- U L U' L' y R' U2 R
OLL- R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' 
PLL- R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 8, 2010)

wing92 said:


> 3x3 scramble for an interesting solve. cross on L
> 
> D' U' L U' L2 B L2 D' U2 B F2 D B' R' L D' R2 L' B2 D' B' R' D B2 F2
> 
> cross plus one pair (not exactly x-cross): z' U2 R U' R' y r U' r'



What you did there to solve the cross plus that first pair is *exactly* what Xcross is all about! Basically, you solved the cross and first pair in some deliberate way. That definitely counts as Xcross 

Chris

P.S. I got 11.03 on that scramble, nice setup!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 8, 2010)

Crazy solve! X-cross with OLL skip!!! far out. time was 8.79. F R2 B' L' F R2 L' D2 U' F U' B R' L' D' R' L2 B2 F U' F L' R2 F' B2 cross on D

crazy fast.


Spoiler



x-cross- y2 L' U' L' B F2 D
F2L 1- L U' L' U y' R U' R' 
F2L 2- y' U' R U R' U y' R' U' R 
F2L 3- U R U' R' 
PLL- U' T perm.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 8, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Crazy solve! X-cross with OLL skip!!! far out. time was 8.79. F R2 B' L' F R2 L' D2 U' F U' B R' L' D' R' L2 B2 F U' F L' R2 F' B2 cross on D
> 
> crazy fast.
> 
> ...



Wow I have to admit, I didn't see that Xcross. I looked for an Xcross since you mentioned that there was one. The only one I saw, and did, was:



Spoiler



y2 L2 y' R2 u' R' D2 y L F' L' or without cube rotations: R2 B2 D' R' D2 F R' F'



Excellent solve, and great thinking on that Xcross!

Chris


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 8, 2010)

Pyraminx: 
r u' b B U B' R B R' U' L R' L' U' R' U' L' U B' L' B R B U' R U' B

got 3.11 on it


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 8, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Pyraminx:
> r u' b B U B' R B R' U' L R' L' U' R' U' L' U B' L' B R B U' R U' B
> 
> got 3.11 on it



Solution? Thanks. And what method?


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lol wtf?


----------



## MrMoney (Feb 8, 2010)

3x3x3 Rubiks cube:
F2 D F' D B' F R B2 F2 U' R' B' R2 D' F U2 D F U B2 D2 R F L2 R

Got a 16.50there, personal best. But I see this scramble has potential for good cubers andd petrus/roux solvers.

Hope someone will try this scramble


----------



## kzhou (Feb 9, 2010)

U2 B D2 U L R' B2 L R B' F' R2 D' U' L' U2 R F2 R2 U' B' L' R B F2 (cross color on D)
7.98, LL skip!  

My solution:
y' U R' L' F' L2 B L
y2 U R U' R'
y' U2 R U R' U' R U2 R'
L' U L
y2 U' R U' M' U R' U' M


----------



## Truncator (Feb 9, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> VIDEO HERE
> 
> Lol wtf?


I got 0.17. Might be a PB, but I don't keep track of 2x2.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 9, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Floppy Cube scramble.
> My friend loved it.
> D2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 D2


got .62 on that after i applied the scramble to a 2x2...


----------



## Escher (Feb 9, 2010)

(this isn't that easy btw, but there are a ton of x2 moves)

R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 B D2 R' B2 R U2 R D R2 D2 R2 D' R' L' F2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2

41 moves QTM, 25 moves HTM, heh.
I got 9.91 NL cross on D, my first sub 10 on this very new AIII.


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 9, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > Pyraminx:
> ...



z y' R L R' L' U R' U R'

LBL  I suck at Oka


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 10, 2010)

easy X cross from cubemania
U' F' D R2 F' L2 D F L2 B2 L2 F U L F2 L U' B L2 F2 D F' U2 B2 R2
cross on top


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 11, 2010)

(-3,3) / (-3,3) / (3,3) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (0,3) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (3,-3) /
Its all 6's and 3's


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 11, 2010)

*LL Skip??????? WTF?????*

Just got a Last Layer Skip on a 3x3 solve. 

SCRAMBLE: F2 D' B' U2 F2 D F L' F R' U' R D' L2 D' B2 F2 U B F U2 L' R B2 F2 

EDIT: :fp That's the scramble after the LL Skip.... 

Time? 16.55.... How sad Is that?


Time yourself with this scramble!

Oh, and LL Skip times ppl?

Edit 2: I use VHF2L, so the OLL skip was influenced


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 11, 2010)

Not everybody solves the same way..


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 11, 2010)

2x2
U2 F' U2 F R2 U' R'
matching colors FTW


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 11, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Not everybody solves the same way..




I know I just thought It'd be funny to see people get times 5 seconds faster than my LL Skip solve with a Full Step one


----------



## Parity (Feb 11, 2010)

I normally average about 22 seconds.
And when I have gotten LL skip two times I got 12 and 13 seconds.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 11, 2010)

Easy/funny/hard/weird scrambles thread


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 11, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Easy/funny/hard/weird scrambles thread



Sorry for posting that on the main speedcubing discussion thread, just was kinda excited


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2010)

very funny scramble:
B F L D F B2 U' R B' F' U D' R2 L' B' F D B2 U' D' R2 D' L2 R2 D'
cross on top LOL


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> very funny scramble:
> B F L D F B2 U' R B' F' U D' R2 L' B' F D B2 U' D' R2 D' L2 R2 D'
> cross on top LOL



PLL skip without AUF on that one. 2nd one in the past 5 minutes


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Feb 12, 2010)

R2 B D2 R' U2 L D F' U2 L' B2 D' R F' L U2 L R2 D' R' L2 B2 D2 L U2


----------



## Ness (Feb 12, 2010)

D' B' R B' D' R' B' D2 F2 R D2 L U' F R' U' F' D2 B' R2 B L D R' D2 (from cubemania)

I always scramble white-top, green-front.
I got 12.58 on this scramble which is 5 seconds faster than my PB!

I'm interested in how fast other roux users can get with this scramble.

My solution:
easy 1st block: x (DU) M2' r B' U r' F2
2nd block: U M U2 M2' r' U' r M' U M U2 R U' R'
CMLL-skip
L6E: M' U2 M' U2 M' U M'


----------



## Zava (Feb 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> very funny scramble:
> B F L D F B2 U' R B' F' U D' R2 L' B' F D B2 U' D' R2 D' L2 R2 D'
> cross on top LOL



8.59 with oll skip



Ness said:


> D' B' R B' D' R' B' D2 F2 R D2 L U' F R' U' F' D2 B' R2 B L D R' D2 (from cubemania)
> 
> I always scramble white-top, green-front.
> I got 12.58 on this scramble which is 5 seconds faster than my PB!
> ...



nice scramble for fridrich too, my solution:
R F' R L' U R U (7)
z2 y' U R'UR U' R'U'R (8)
U' y RU'R' (4)
L'U2LU2 L'UL (7)
R'U'R (3)
U' B'U'R' URB U' (8)
37 moves, 7.75, poor tps :/


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 12, 2010)

2x2: U2 R U R' U2 F2 U R' U2

Apply it twice.

I don't know how often this happens, but I only did it accidentally because I scrambled twice without thinking about it


----------



## Toad (Feb 12, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> 2x2: U2 R U R' U2 F2 U R' U2
> 
> Apply it twice.
> 
> I don't know how often this happens, but I only did it accidentally because I scrambled twice without thinking about it



haha wow!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 12, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> 2x2: U2 R U R' U2 F2 U R' U2
> 
> Apply it twice.
> 
> I don't know how often this happens, but I only did it accidentally because I scrambled twice without thinking about it


What CLL case is that? Got me stumped


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 12, 2010)

From qqTimer

F R' F' R U


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 12, 2010)

3x3x3: B F' U' B2 L R2 F2 D' U B' F' D2 R F2 R2 B2 D L U' R' D' U' L2 D' R2

Nice cross on top. Got 10.44 on it. Yeah, I suck.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 12, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Scramble with cross color on F:
> F U R2 B2 L' U' R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 U' L2 U' F L' U2 F2 L' D' L' B' R
> 
> 
> ...




I got 7.26 full step!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes said:


> I got 7.26 *full step*!



Unless you didn't start with the huge double x-cross it was way too far from full step.  Solving OLL and PLL doesn't make these kind of solves full step. 

I got 8.11 on it, lock up on the L perm.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 12, 2010)

I got 6.66. G-perm :/ I saw F2L in inspection =D


----------



## Zava (Feb 12, 2010)

7.44 with two times failing at stopping the timer :fp was around 5.5
I had a H perm


----------



## Tortin (Feb 13, 2010)

F D B2 R L2 B' L R B' U' B L2 U2 R B' U' R' D' U2 F2 D L B D' R' 

Double x-cross.  Cross on D


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 13, 2010)

R2 D' U2 B F U B' D U' F' L D' U2 L B2 F R' D U' B2 F' L R B L' 
X-Cross, One F2l Pair already done.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Feb 14, 2010)

L2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' R F2 U D F2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 L

Cross on D

How I botched this so badly, I do not know.


----------



## Toad (Feb 14, 2010)

mmMarco17 said:


> L2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' R F2 U D F2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 L
> 
> Cross on D
> 
> How I botched this so badly, I do not know.



19 moves... Where was that from?


----------



## Edward (Feb 14, 2010)

mmMarco17 said:


> L2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' R F2 U D F2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 L
> 
> Cross on D
> 
> How I botched this so badly, I do not know.



9.85 First try without planning solution.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 14, 2010)

13.37! Nonlucky.

Edit: I mean, no ll steps skipped.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 14, 2010)

B2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D L2 U' R2 D' U' R' U' R2 U' R' D' U R
from Cube Explorer.

Cross on L

very wat

Sune into J perm


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 14, 2010)

double post
U2 R U R' U2 R U R' F' U' F U R U' R' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U' F U F' U2 F R U' R' 

super easy last slot+last layer from qqtimer



Spoiler



y U' L' U L 
l' U' L U' L' U2 l
y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
24 moves


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 14, 2010)

Edward said:


> mmMarco17 said:
> 
> 
> > L2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' R F2 U D F2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 L
> ...



7.77 PLL skip. It's my lucky day. 

Should/Could have easily been faster though. =/


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 14, 2010)

Crazy double x-cross on d. Though the ll for me was pretty fail. 10.16 time. L2 D2 U B' F2 R2 U2 L2 B' L' B2 F' U B L R' U L R' D L U2 R' L' B


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 14, 2010)

5 move x-cross, cross on D

U L2 F2 L D' B' D2 L F' L U' L2 U' R2 U B2 D R F D B' D L D2 F


----------



## plechoss (Feb 14, 2010)

91. 7.94 U L2 F' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' L' R' D U' L' R U2 B2 R2 B2 F L2 D' L2 R2 nice xxcross on U  


Spoiler



U' L' U R L2 U r x y U2 R2
y' R U' R'
L' U L U2 L' U L
U2 R U D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R U


----------



## mmMarco17 (Feb 14, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> mmMarco17 said:
> 
> 
> > L2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' R F2 U D F2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 L
> ...



QQtimer set to 19 moves. Seeing 3 pairs in inspection and not needing any cube rotations during a whole solve is pretty silly.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 14, 2010)

mmMarco17 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > mmMarco17 said:
> ...



why did you set it to 19 moves?


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Feb 14, 2010)

Need some help here. Just set a pb of 13.86 on this scramble: U B L2 B' U2 L B' D' L' U' B U2 R' L2 D L2 B L B' L F' U2 L' B' R2

I cannot remember what happened (I was so happy I went to sleep). I remember something weird in my cross, one inefficient F2L, and the last F2L pairs basically made themselves. After I VH'd the last slot, I got an OLL skip (first one in months) and what I think was an Rb perm (not sure). But I can't recreate it. Can I get help.

Another REALLY easy scramble (my old pb from 3 months ago): B F L2 F' L' B' F2 L2 B' F2 L' R B D2 F2 D B' L R2 B R U2 D2 L R2. This one I can recreate easily.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Feb 14, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> mmMarco17 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



I don't recall ever seeing a WCA scramble being 25 moves long. It's usually considerably less, averaging out to about 19-20 moves, at least for rounds that I've scrambled for. So I usually set qqtimer to 19. Saves me 6 moves a scramble.


----------



## Escher (Feb 14, 2010)

mmMarco17 said:


> I don't recall ever seeing a WCA scramble being 25 moves long. It's usually considerably less, averaging out to about 19-20 moves, at least for rounds that I've scrambled for. So I usually set qqtimer to 19. Saves me 6turns a scramble!



lol.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 14, 2010)

mmMarco17 said:


> I don't recall ever seeing a WCA scramble being 25 moves long. It's usually considerably less, averaging out to about 19-20 moves, at least for rounds that I've scrambled for. So I usually set qqtimer to 19. Saves me 6 moves a scramble.



*facedesk*


----------



## Toad (Feb 14, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> mmMarco17 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't recall ever seeing a WCA scramble being 25 moves long. It's usually considerably less, averaging out to about 19-20 moves, at least for rounds that I've scrambled for. So I usually set qqtimer to 19. Saves me 6 moves a scramble.
> ...



ditto to this ^^


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 14, 2010)

mmMarco17 said:


> I don't recall ever seeing a WCA scramble being 25 moves long. It's usually considerably less, averaging out to about 19-20 moves, at least for rounds that I've scrambled for. So I usually set qqtimer to 19. Saves me 6 moves a scramble.



srs?


----------



## mmMarco17 (Feb 14, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> mmMarco17 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't recall ever seeing a WCA scramble being 25 moves long. It's usually considerably less, averaging out to about 19-20 moves, at least for rounds that I've scrambled for. So I usually set qqtimer to 19. Saves me 6 moves a scramble.
> ...



Haha, yeah totally serious. I'm pretty lazy so I always try and cut corners. Now I'm assuming this is a noob move?


----------



## Muesli (Feb 14, 2010)

mmMarco17 said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > mmMarco17 said:
> ...


Verily.


----------



## Toad (Feb 14, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> mmMarco17 said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



That ^^


----------



## mmMarco17 (Feb 14, 2010)

Okay. Back to 25, then. 

speaking of which

U D F D' U2 F' L2 B U2 B2 D2 B U' R2 F2 R2 F U' B' L' U R2 U' R2 U' 

cross on D. 
yummy 5move xcross
no rotations for f2l and i gots no AUFs before oll or pll


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 15, 2010)

(0,-3) (6,-3) (-3,0) (-3,0) (3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (3,0) (3,0) (4,3) (-4,3) (0,3) (6,0) (-3,3) (6,0) (-1,4) (6,4)

got 10.41 on it  could've been like 8


----------



## TMOY (Feb 15, 2010)

15.22 for me, could have been faster too.


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 15, 2010)

Reminded me of a certain thread...

L' D' L2 F' R F U' F2 R2 U R' U R U F2 R B2 L' U B' U2 L2 B' R2 F

Cross on D


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 15, 2010)

OregonTrail said:


> Reminded me of a certain thread...
> 
> L' D' L2 F' R F U' F2 R2 U R' U R U F2 R B2 L' U B' U2 L2 B' R2 F
> 
> Cross on D



14.51. SO many pairs. I was on PLL at 10 seconds.


----------



## plechoss (Feb 15, 2010)

2x2 0.68 U R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' R' F R'


----------



## lorki3 (Feb 15, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Just found this from like page 30 something in this thread and thought I'd resend it cos it's crazy easy!!!
> ...


really that is really funny


----------



## lorki3 (Feb 15, 2010)

plechoss said:


> 2x2 0.68 U R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' R' F R'


I had 0.68 as well creapy


Spoiler



im posting alot tonight


----------



## Edward (Feb 15, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> plechoss said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 0.68 U R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' R' F R'
> ...



0.40


----------



## Shortey (Feb 15, 2010)

Edward said:


> lorki3 said:
> 
> 
> > plechoss said:
> ...



You didn't Stackmat, though,


----------



## Toad (Feb 15, 2010)

Morten said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > lorki3 said:
> ...



My argument exactly 

(We exchanged comments relating to this matter via Youtube)


----------



## Edward (Feb 15, 2010)

Morten said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > lorki3 said:
> ...


Fix'd


----------



## Kian (Feb 16, 2010)

plechoss said:


> 2x2 0.68 U R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' R' F R'



Where did you get that scramble from? It's not optimal so it should be many more moves than that if it's just random moves.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 16, 2010)

R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 
2x2


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 16, 2010)

3x3 solve:

L2 R2 B2 F' L B' R' F D U2 B2 F2 L2 R' B' F2 D' U2 L B' F' D2 L2 R' U'


4 MOVE X-CROSS!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Raffael (Feb 16, 2010)

seems like it's that easy-x-cross-time of the year:
3x3, cross on D:
U B D' B' R B R U' R' F2 L' D' L F R' D L2 F2 L' F2 L2 F R D2 B'

F R2 F2 R' 

continues with that good ol' accidental multislotting thang:

R' U R y' R U R'
L U' L2 U2 L 

(sorry, no more special-nice stuff in this solve  )


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 16, 2010)

Alex DiTuro said:


> 3x3 solve:
> 
> L2 R2 B2 F' L B' R' F D U2 B2 F2 L2 R' B' F2 D' U2 L B' F' D2 L2 R' U'
> 
> ...


8.17

R' F' d' l2
R U2 R' U2 L' U' L
y R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U L' U' L U2 L' U L
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Feb 16, 2010)

B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U B2 U B2 L R2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 R B2 R' F'
just only the scramble. 7 B2's and 13 2's.


----------



## Toad (Feb 16, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Alex DiTuro said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 solve:
> ...



Nice solution. (and nice picture )


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 16, 2010)

Mvcuber12 said:


> B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U B2 U B2 L R2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 R B2 R' F'
> just only the scramble. 7 B2's and 13 2's.



EO in 1 move.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 17, 2010)

I just got this one from QQtimer
U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2
its great


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 17, 2010)

2x2 from cct
U2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2


----------



## Edam (Feb 17, 2010)

D2 U' B' F D U' B2 L' R' B L R D U2 F2 U' B' F L R2 D2 U2 L R2 D'

3 move xcross 

12.33 Fperm (ew..)


----------



## plechoss (Feb 17, 2010)

Kian said:


> plechoss said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 0.68 U R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' R' F R'
> ...


I have my cct set to 11 moves :confused: i've just noticed it


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 17, 2010)

Edam said:


> D2 U' B' F D U' B2 L' R' B L R D U2 F2 U' B' F L R2 D2 U2 L R2 D'
> 
> 3 move xcross
> 
> 12.33 Fperm (ew..)


I got 9.17 with Antisune and Z-perm 

y' U' M2
U L' U L y' U' R U' R'
U2 y L U2 L' U L U' L'
y' R' U R U2 y R U R'
Antisune
Z-perm

Ugly F2L


----------



## Edam (Feb 17, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Edam said:
> 
> 
> > D2 U' B' F D U' B2 L' R' B L R D U2 F2 U' B' F L R2 D2 U2 L R2 D'
> ...



weird, I followed your solution and got a U perm, lol. 
your cross and 2nd f2l were a lot nicer than mine. I can't get it into my head to use M slices very much. still, nice!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 17, 2010)

It's because I use R' U' R U' R' U2 R for antisune


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 18, 2010)

I did an extra move to preserve one pair,
ended with an "awkward shape" OLL and U perm.
9.45


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 18, 2010)

Alex DiTuro said:


> 3x3 solve:
> 
> L2 R2 B2 F' L B' R' F D U2 B2 F2 L2 R' B' F2 D' U2 L B' F' D2 L2 R' U'
> 
> ...



Here's my solution, FMC personal best

Solution: 33 moves
X-cross: R' F' U' B2 (4 moves) 
F2L #2: z2 U2 F U2 F2 U' F (6 moves)
F2L #3: U R' U R U' B U' B' (8 moves)
F2L #4: L' U2 L U2 L' U R (7 moves)
OLL: y' R U R' U R U2 R' (7 moves)
PLL skip: U (1 move)


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 19, 2010)

LL Skip, think this is my 8th!

Scramble: D' R2 D L2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U L R' B' L F U2 L' D' B' F2 R' (random-state from cTimer)
Solution:
EOLine: D' B D U' F' U B2
LHB1: U L' R U2 L2
LHB2: U2 R U' R U R' L U2 L'
RHB1: U' R' U2 R U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R
RHB2: U' R U' R' U' R U2 R'
AUF: U

First timed LL-skip and I only got 15 sec. Better luck next time I guess


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

U2 D2 F' D2 U' R' L D' L' D' R' D L' R B2 U' L2 D' L D2 L2 R2 B L2 B' 
very easy cross


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Feb 20, 2010)

R F D2 B L F D U2 L2 F' L' B2 D2 U B' F' U L' D2 B2 F2 D R B'
easy cross


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 20, 2010)

Not really "special", but there's a two move cross on D and I got a PLL Skip.
11.80.

L2 U R U L2 D2 U R' L2 U2 R' U' L2 B U' L' D2 B U' D B' U' L' F L2 
qqTimer


----------



## Weston (Feb 21, 2010)

R B D2 F' D2 F R' B' U R F' U F2 R U B2 U2 R2 U' B L' F R' F2 D'




Spoiler



Double X-cross: x2 L' R B' U' R (yes I do cross on top)
F2L 3 : x2 R' U R d' L' U L
F2L 4: U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R
OLL: U R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: CCW U perm


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Feb 21, 2010)

cross skip 

F L R2 D2 F' L2 F' D L' D F' U F2 L' B2 F U B' D' R2 D' U2 R2 D'


----------



## Raffael (Feb 24, 2010)

3x3, cross on D
L B' U B D' L' D F L B' U' R' D' L' B' D' B' L B2 L' B' L D2 L D'

I totally messed up because i wanted to preserve as much as i could 
Have fun with it.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Feb 24, 2010)

F' R2 D2 F' U2 B' U F2 R' U' B2 U' D2 F' D2 F R' L2 D B2 R' U D2 L R 

Cross on D


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 24, 2010)

2x2, just got this on CCT, I got 0.95 on it, because I didnt lookahead in inspection

R' F2 R U F R' U2 F' U2 R2 U2



Spoiler



x z R' U' R' U'



EDIT: I'm guessing that cct 0.9.5 uses optimal pyraminx scrambles aswell? Because I just downloaded it and im just looking at some new features on it, and I went to pyraminx, and the first scramble I got was "R U L'" with no tip twists lol

EDIT2: I managed to move my 0.9.2 profile onto 0.9.5 and I kept my times


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 25, 2010)

R U' D2 F D B2 U2 L R2 B R U D L R U L R B L2 R2 B L U R'

10.81 

Second try was 7.96.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 25, 2010)

L R U B L' R' U B' r' u 
Pyraminx
4.xx "nl" (yarite), it was good.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 25, 2010)

R U' R' U2 F' U2 F U' R U2 R' U2 F' U' F R U' R' F' U F R U R' F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 F

3x3 LS+LL
I lol'ed.


----------



## Toad (Feb 25, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> R U' R' U2 F' U2 F U' R U2 R' U2 F' U' F R U' R' F' U F R U R' F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F U F' U2 F
> 
> 3x3 LS+LL
> I lol'ed.



Rofl. Very nice.


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 25, 2010)

Cross on F. I know that there is at least a six-move double-x-cross (new hyphen density record?).

B R F' R2 U' F2 D2 B2 L' D F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D F2 R2 F2


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 27, 2010)

8.97 pll skip. Pretty nice solve. Cross on d
F D2 F U' F' R D' L2 U' R F R B' L B2 L R' F D U' L' B R2 B L' 


Spoiler



cross- y L D' R' F2 D
F2L 1- y' U R' U2 R 
F2L 2- U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2
F2L 3- L U L' U' L U L' 
F2L 4- L' U L U' L' U L
OLL- U' F R U R' U' F'
PLL- Nothing.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 27, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> 8.97 pll skip. Pretty nice solve. Cross on d
> F D2 F U' F' R D' L2 U' R F R B' L B2 L R' F D U' L' B R2 B L'
> 
> 
> ...



Wow 9.20 nl that's nice dude.


----------



## Tortin (Mar 1, 2010)

lolwut? U' R2 U F U' R2 U R' U


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 2, 2010)

F' R D' L' U' D R2 U2 L U2 F' B2 R2 L' B' U R2 D' B' F' D' F' R2 U' L2

Easy and obvious x-cross. The rest of the solve was pretty easy too.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2010)

3x3:
R F2 R' D2 R D' B2 U L F' L2 B D F' B2 D' L' D' L' R2 B' D2 B2 F' U' 
easy cross and easy F2L


----------



## Toad (Mar 3, 2010)

New 3x3 PB on this from CCT:
R D' U B2 F2 D2 L2 B' D L' R' F' D2 B' F' L2 R2 D' U' L' U R U' F' L2

Easy XCross, OLL skip and Y Perm.
I got 11.42

Reconstruction:
y z2 L' U' L' F R' F' R D
y' U' R U' R' U' y' R' U R
U L U' L' U2 L U'
L2 U L U' y' R U' R'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
= 47 moves = 4.12 TPS


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 4, 2010)

B U B L U u'

lol pyraminx scramble.


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 5, 2010)

R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U R2 U'


----------



## Toad (Mar 5, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U R2 U'



Haha!! What was this from? QQtimer?


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 5, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> JustinJ said:
> 
> 
> > R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U R2 U'
> ...



Yep


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 5, 2010)

very nice double x-cross on d, but the double was by accident . Didn't realize that it was a double, and took a while to recog OLL. 10.95 U2 B L2 U2 F' L F' D L' F' D' L2 D' R F2 B U2 F R B2 R2 F' B' U2 B'


Spoiler



cross- y L2 D' R2 D' R' 
F2L 1- U' R U2 R' U R U' R' 
F2L 2- U2 L' U L 
OLL- U2 cbb writing out the case
PLL- Y perm


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 5, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> F' R D' L' U' D R2 U2 L U2 F' B2 R2 L' B' U R2 D' B' F' D' F' R2 U' L2
> 
> Easy and obvious x-cross. The rest of the solve was pretty easy too.


i think you mean double x cross, unless you didn't see that other pair staring you in the face


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 5, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Evan Liu said:
> 
> 
> > F' R D' L' U' D R2 U2 L U2 F' B2 R2 L' B' U R2 D' B' F' D' F' R2 U' L2
> ...



I did see it, but I thought the x-cross was easier; the pair was preserved anyway with my solution, resulting in a 3-move insertion.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 6, 2010)

cross on U: U2 L R D' U2 R F R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D B2 L2 F B R' B2 R U' L U F' 
from qqtimer


----------



## Jai (Mar 7, 2010)

Cross on U: F R2 U2 L U2 B2 D L' U' L D' L F B D2 B' U2 B F2 U2 L2 F L' U2 B2
I got 14.02 OH.


----------



## nccube (Mar 7, 2010)

I once got R F2 in 2x2 by CCT

I did 0.49


----------



## Dene (Mar 8, 2010)

This 7x7 scramble was hilarious: 2U2 2B' R U2 2B' 3F' 3R F L2 2D' 2L' U' 2B' 3F2 2F2 R2 U2 2B2 B' 3U' B' 2U' 3L' F U2 2L2 B2 R 2U2 3U 2F' 2B B U2 3U 3L 2L' D2 2U' 3U' 3F2 L2 B2 2F' 3U R2 3F2 U 3F U' B2 D2 2L 3F2 3L' 2F' 2D' 2B2 D2 F L 2U' D' 2D2 2F' L 2D 2B2 2R' 3L 2D 2L 2R' 2U2 R 2F 3R L2 B' 2L2 3R F2 2R 3F' 3L2 D' 3L' U2 2F2 D' 2U' 3L 3R' 2D 3L'


----------



## Toad (Mar 8, 2010)

u=1,d=0 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-1 / dUUd

I got 11.40, PB atm.

Would like some decent solvers to try it cos I'm not really sure how lucky this is...?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 9, 2010)

B R D2 B2 L' F' D L R B D B' F2 U B2 F R' D U' R B F2 R L' U' 

Cross on U.

See what you can make of this, many tempting options.

I got 11.96, I lucked out because my 4th pair ended up being made, and I think my LL was cool.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 10, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> u=1,d=0 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-1 / dUUd
> 
> I got 11.40, PB atm.
> 
> Would like some decent solvers to try it cos I'm not really sure how lucky this is...?



I guess I'm decent, it is very lucky for the edges. 

I would consider it as a lucky scramble, though I don't know any "official" barrier for that. (Btw, I didn't time it should be around 7-8 seconds.)

I think you should call it a lucky PB.  You are in the improving period, I'm sure you are going to beat this with a non lucky solve and also you are going to beat my ass at Bristol.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 10, 2010)

nccube said:


> I once got R F2 in 2x2 by CCT
> 
> I did 0.49


Lol.

@randomtoad: 6.92


----------



## Toad (Mar 10, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > u=1,d=0 / u=0,d=-1 / u=-1,d=3 / u=-1,d=2 / u=-1 / u=-1 / u=6 / u=1 / u=6 / d=-1 / dUUd
> ...





trying-to-speedcube... said:


> @randomtoad: 6.92



Ok cheers guys 

@Oliver: I'm not going to Bristol Spring but once I'm at uni in September I'll hopefully be able to go to loads of comps and fingers crossed get the clock NR


----------



## Toad (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry for double post but just got this, mad edges!!

u=0,d=2 / u=0,d=1 / u=3,d=-5 / u=0,d=-5 / u=2 / u=3 / u=-3 / u=-3 / u=2 / d=-4 / UUUd

I 100% screwed up so DNFed it lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Just got this from CCT, (optimal scramble this time) whilst racing blake4512

F2 R2 U2 R U' F U

I got 1.34 non lucky



Spoiler



z2 U' R' U R' F2 R2 U2 

Forced OLL skip, normally I would do y R U R', but I saw I could force the OLL skip. I looked ahead in inspection and saw I had a checker pattern PBL.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 10, 2010)

L2 R' F' U R B' D2 U2 L' D2 U R D U R' D' U' F L' B U' L' R F2 U2

z2 y' U' R2 U2 F' U' F D2

2x cross and preserved pair


----------



## Toad (Mar 10, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Just got this from CCT, (optimal scramble this time) whilst racing blake4512
> 
> F2 R2 U2 R U' F U
> 
> ...



Why is the phrase "non lucky" thrown around so wrongly...?

If you're putting this in the easy scrambles thread then it really is not non-lucky. Maybe "full step" (even though it wasn't) but certainly not "non lucky".


----------



## Todd (Mar 10, 2010)

Jnetcube gave me this:

L' B R2 F L2 B' F' L2 B D B2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 F2 U L2 R F' L2 U' F2 D2

5 move cross followed by the easiest F2L I have ever seen with a PLL skip after one of the shortest OLLs.


----------



## whauk (Mar 10, 2010)

Jai said:


> Cross on U: F R2 U2 L U2 B2 D L' U' L D' L F B D2 B' U2 B F2 U2 L2 F L' U2 B2
> I got 14.02 OH.



i got 14.63 (OH too). and i think its my first sub15 with N-perm (its not very fast)


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Petrus anyone?

D2 R B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R' B' U2 B U2 B' D2 B F' D' U2 L2 R D B F' L

Got this from CCT (still racing blake lol), first 3x3 scramble we got

Lol 1 move X cross, R2 (Cross colour on bottom)

EDIT: I got 14.59, good solve for me.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 10, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Petrus anyone?
> 
> D2 R B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R' B' U2 B U2 B' D2 B F' D' U2 L2 R D B F' L
> 
> ...



12.43 

Same OLL and PLL as my 10 official 

The block was also good because I got rid of my bad edges at the same time as putting the last pieces in.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 10, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got this from CCT, (optimal scramble this time) whilst racing blake4512
> ...



In my opinion, if he was really forcing OLL and really did see that XLL coming, I assume it was non lucky. The word lucky means skipping a step. Therefor, as a full step solve it was not lucky just really easy.

Top 2x2x2 cubers are doing sub-2 solves with the whole solution seen during inspection all the time. For most of them an unexpected LL skip is slower then a full step CLL solve, seen during inspection. Ironically in those cases the LL skip solve is called lucky.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> In my opinion, if he was really forcing OLL and really did see that XLL coming, I assume it was non lucky. The word lucky means skipping a step. Therefor, as a full step solve it was not lucky just really easy.
> 
> Top 2x2x2 cubers are doing sub-2 solves with the whole solution seen during inspection all the time. For most of them an unexpected LL skip is slower then a full step CLL solve, seen during inspection. Ironically in those cases the LL skip solve is called lucky.



Well put. So lucky is something unexpected that happened to the solvers advantage?


----------



## Toad (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmmm I'm never sure whether that's a good definition for it really. I think "non lucky" and "full step" are very different things but I guess that's just the accepted definition now...


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 10, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Well put. So lucky is something unexpected that happened to the solvers advantage?



In my opinion, yes. But again it's hard to find the barrier beetwen lucky and easy. 

Of course a skip is very lucky but compare two 3x3x3 last cases: 6 move T OLL and U perm, or 4 edge only OLL (or basically any slow or long OLL) with E permutation per say. Both of them are full step, but you still consider the first one _luckier_. (The difference for me is like 2 seconds which is raughly big.)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Well put. So lucky is something unexpected that happened to the solvers advantage?
> ...



Ok, makes sense.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 11, 2010)

F' U' F2 U F2 U' F 
lol.


----------



## Faz (Mar 11, 2010)

Dene said:


> This 7x7 scramble was hilarious: 2U2 2B' R U2 2B' 3F' 3R F L2 2D' 2L' U' 2B' 3F2 2F2 R2 U2 2B2 B' 3U' B' 2U' 3L' F U2 2L2 B2 R 2U2 3U 2F' 2B B U2 3U 3L 2L' D2 2U' 3U' 3F2 L2 B2 2F' 3U R2 3F2 U 3F U' B2 D2 2L 3F2 3L' 2F' 2D' 2B2 D2 F L 2U' D' 2D2 2F' L 2D 2B2 2R' 3L 2D 2L 2R' 2U2 R 2F 3R L2 B' 2L2 3R F2 2R 3F' 3L2 D' 3L' U2 2F2 D' 2U' 3L 3R' 2D 3L'



Haha, that is awesome.


----------



## Raffael (Mar 11, 2010)

3x3, cross on D
L U B U R' U' F U' B L' D' L U F2 D' L' F D2 R' B' D R D' R B

5 moves x-cross:
U' L U' L D2


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 11, 2010)

(1,-6) (-4,2) (6,0) (-3,-6) (1,-2) (-3,-3) (0,2) (0,3) (3,0) (3,1) (6,5) (0,-4) (6,-1) (-4,-6) (2,0) (-2,-6)

got it from cubemania. 7.84


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 11, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> (1,-6) (-4,2) (6,0) (-3,-6) (1,-2) (-3,-3) (0,2) (0,3) (3,0) (3,1) (6,5) (0,-4) (6,-1) (-4,-6) (2,0) (-2,-6)
> 
> got it from cubemania. 7.84




Solution?


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 12, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > (1,-6) (-4,2) (6,0) (-3,-6) (1,-2) (-3,-3) (0,2) (0,3) (3,0) (3,1) (6,5) (0,-4) (6,-1) (-4,-6) (2,0) (-2,-6)
> ...



sorry my bad wrong scramble

here
(0, -6)(3, 3)(1, -2)(0, 2)(2, 4)(6, -2)(-2, -2)(2, -6)(0, 4)(-2, -4)(4, 4)(4, -6)(0, -4)(2, -4)(2, 4)(-2, 4)



Spoiler



OLL skip
and I hate adj-opp


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 12, 2010)

Then force adj-adj instead.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 13, 2010)

Easiest floppy cube scramble ever: 
L2 U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D2 
I srsly got this off qqtimer


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 13, 2010)

Pyra: U R' U' R' U R' U' R r' b u

2.25


----------



## Kian (Mar 13, 2010)

R2 L B F2 U' B D' F B' D2 U2 R' B' F2 U2 R D2 R2 B' R' U2 D' L' U' B 

Wow. 2x cross was 6 moves.

From qqtimer.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2010)

2x2
U' F R' U F' U F U2 R2


----------



## Raffael (Mar 14, 2010)

3x3, cross on D
L2 U2 R B' U2 L2 D2 L B' U L F' R2 B R F2 R B D' F2 D' R' B2 L B'

extremely easy:
cross: y2 B' L F R' (4)
1st: d R' U2 R (4)
2nd: L' U2 L (3)
3rd: y U L' U2 L U L' U' L (8)
4th: y R U R' y U2 L' U L (7)
OLL: f R U R' U' f (6)
PLL: g-perm (12)

44 moves HTM.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 14, 2010)

R' F2 D U B2 F L B' R2 D2 L2 R' U2 L' D' U' L' B2 F D' U2 F' U F' D'

y L' R' F R2 D


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2010)

3x3:
U F2 U2 R L D F2 D' B' R L2 F D R' U R L2 D2 R' L U' D2 R D2 F
easy cross.

3x3:
D' R2 B L B F2 L D L R2 D' U' B2 D' U' L' R2 D2 F2 R D U F2 R D2
another easy cross

3x3:
B' U D L' R B2 L F2 D U' F2 D2 B' R U2 R F' R2 D U' L2 D U' B R' 
another easy cross on D
hahaha


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 17, 2010)

Cross on U

U2 L U2 L' B' U R' D' L2 D B' R2 U' F2 U F' B' L2 D B2 U F2 L2 R B


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 18, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> Cross on U
> 
> U2 L U2 L' B' U R' D' L2 D B' R2 U' F2 U F' B' L2 D B2 U F2 L2 R B



Lol. 8.48. I had a sune and a j perm.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 18, 2010)

(3,3) (-3,6) (-3,1) (-1,5) (6,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,4) (4,4) (6,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (6,0) (-1,4) (-3,0) (3,3) (3,0)

got 7.61. messed up 2-move cube shape


----------



## TMOY (Mar 18, 2010)

Got 18.30 (precisely my NR, lol )
Not particularly lucky except for the easy cubeshape.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 18, 2010)

if you do /-3, 6/ for cube shape then use (0,-1) / (1,4) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (4,1) / (-1,0) for EO you get CP skip and adj-adj for EP


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 19, 2010)

(0,6) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (6,4) / (6,3) / (6,4) / (-4,2) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (-2,3) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (3,0) /

/ 3,0 / 3,0 / -4,-1 / U perm on D


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 19, 2010)

2x2 solve using ortega. F2 R F2 R F R' U2 F U

using qqtimer


----------



## TEGTaylor (Mar 20, 2010)

R2 U' F2 D L2 D' F2 D B2 D U' R' F U R D2 R2 B2 R' B' U2 F 
Double Extend Cross - F' U2 R2 U' R
F2L 3 and 4 - Y' L' U L R U' R'
OLL - Y R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL - M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2

The first time I tried this I got a 10.xx. Then I checked to see if I scrambled right and got a 5.45. I lost the original scramble, so this is the best I could do to generate it.


----------



## c1829 (Mar 20, 2010)

I didn't write down the scramble but I just got 3.51 seconds on 2x2 and I average around 17 seconds. It was on cubetimer.com


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 21, 2010)

5.	(8.79)	(0,5) (0,-3) (4,3) (0,3) (-4,3) (1,3) (0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (6,3) (6,3) (6,3) (6,2) (-2,1) (-3,0) (6,0)

CCT kept giving me easy scrambles..


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 21, 2010)

This isn't really much, but through out the entire scramble there is no turn of the L layers.
R F D Fw U' D' F D2 U F' Uw2 Fw' Uw' D2 Rw' B' U D2 R2 B2 R' Fw F2 U' R' B2 D2 R2 D2 R' Uw2 R' D' Rw2 B' D R2 Uw' D2 F2.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 21, 2010)

3x3x3, cross on top: U2 L2 F' L D2 F' L2 F' L2 R' B2 D U' F R2 B2 D U' B' F' L R' B2 F L'.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 21, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> (0,6) / (-3,0) / (0,5) / (-3,0) / (6,4) / (6,3) / (6,4) / (-4,2) / (0,4) / (6,2) / (6,4) / (0,2) / (-2,3) / (0,3) / (4,0) / (5,0) / (3,0) /
> 
> / 3,0 / 3,0 / -4,-1 / U perm on D



9.59  How do you do U perm on D?


----------



## plechoss (Mar 21, 2010)

I do N(top)/J(bottom) alg, (0,1) and again N/J alg


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 21, 2010)

plechoss said:


> I do N(top)/J(bottom) alg, (0,1) and again N/J alg



hmm that might be faster than what I do, which is adj-adj 0,3 adj-adj


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 21, 2010)

I got 6.01 when I did it. The skips caught me way off guard. I do adj-adj twice.


----------



## Novriil (Mar 22, 2010)

R2 B U' D2 B D2 F' D B' U F2 R2 L' U2 R' B2 U' L2 D2 R F2 B2 U B' U


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 23, 2010)

F' R' D' U B F2 L R B' F U2 L' R2 B2 D R' B' D U' B2 L R' F L U

double x-cross and pll skip!


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 23, 2010)

<micro501> 3x3 Scramble #47589: R U2 D' B2 U' B2 L R D2 L' B F2 U B2 U' F U2 F B D2 F2 L' U D2 R 
Easy X-cross on U. I got 15.46. Bit disappointing really, considering 8 second f2l.

Edit: 3x3 Scramble #47591: L2 B' U2 L U' B R L D2 F2 B' D' R' D' R L D' F R2 U2 B2 F2 L' R' U 
12.13 using really easy WV case.

Edit 2: 3x3 Scramble #47592: B' U2 D' R' B R' D L' U' L' U B' R2 F R2 U B' U R D2 R2 D2 U2 B' L fail time though.


----------



## Truncator (Mar 25, 2010)

Not really a scramble, but I just had an accidental double X-cross on 4x4 

The time was bad, though.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 25, 2010)

wtf Roux
F R F2 B D U' L D2 U' B' D2 F B' U' F' L2 R' D' U L' D L2 F2 R2 D 
Incredibly easy F2B (I did it in 18 moves. The first block is 4 moves.)


----------



## Raffael (Mar 25, 2010)

3x3, cross on D:
D' R' B2 U' L2 U L2 B2 R' B' R D L' D B' D B U' B L' F' D R2 B' U'

LL-skip 



Spoiler



cross: y2 U R B F R2 L2 u (7)
1st: L' U' L U R U' R' (7)
2nd: L' U L d L U L' (6)
3rd: U2 L' U L U' R U R' (8)
4th: U L' U2 L U L' U' L (9)
LL: U (1)

38 HTM.
first try i got a 15.xx because i added some extra U-turns during F2L and tried to recognise the PLL for 1 or 2 seconds


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 27, 2010)

Good BLD scramble, if you were good enough you could probably make an X-cross out of it too for speed solving (cross on D).
U' R' B2 D L' F' L2 D' U' B2 R L' U L2 R D' L' F B2 L B' R2 B' F' R


----------



## Toad (Mar 29, 2010)

2x2 lol from CCT:

R2 F2 R F R' F' R2 U' F' U F R2 U F' R

I got 2.65 having not bothered to look for the PBL


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 29, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Evan Liu said:
> 
> 
> > Cross on U
> ...



10.58, OLL SKIP.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 29, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Good BLD scramble, if you were good enough you could probably make an X-cross out of it too for speed solving (cross on D).
> U' R' B2 D L' F' L2 D' U' B2 R L' U L2 R D' L' F B2 L B' R2 B' F' R



Nice, I got 1:20.33


----------



## joey (Mar 31, 2010)

U' F U L2 B R D2 R' F' L2 U' D2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 F2 B2 D' U' B U R' U' 
8.02


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 1, 2010)

R U' D F2 R' U D B F2 L2 U' D F R L D B2 L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 L B2

z2 F2 L D L D
L' U L
Continue from there with a free pair. I had 8 second f2l, but 16 solve  (mirrored g-perm)


----------



## joey (Apr 1, 2010)

I got 8.64 on it!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 1, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > Evan Liu said:
> ...



8.36. Anti-sune+R-perm.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 1, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > rickcube said:
> ...



How about, whenever you go to pick up a cube, turn on your camera. No more faking please


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 1, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> How about, whenever you go to pick up a cube, turn on your camera. No more faking please



Then he'll just practice the solve, and then tape it when it's good.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > How about, whenever you go to pick up a cube, turn on your camera. No more faking please
> ...



I know, but I find it fairly obvious watching practised solves. Especially fast ones.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 1, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



How about my mom's out of the country and she took the video camera with her.

There's nothing unbelievable about getting an 8.36 on that scramble first try.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 1, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> There's nothing unbelievable about getting an 8.36 on that scramble first try.



I just mean, in general. Please don't fake solves.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 1, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing unbelievable about getting an 8.36 on that scramble first try.
> ...



Okay.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
an easy scramble for begginers:
R' L U2 D2 R' B2 L2 D' B' R2 D' R L B R' F2 R F D' L2 R2 F2 R' L2 B

easy cross:
U' F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B' L R' B L' R' F2 D' F2 B2 D U L2 B' D2 R' D2 R


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 1, 2010)

L' U R B' U' B R' U' r u'

2.84. I was that close...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 1, 2010)

Scramble with cross on top:
R2 U' L R' B2 L' B2 F R B2 L' R F' L U' R' U L R B F2 D' U B F'

From CCT. I got a 15.59 - I think it's my first sub-16 ever on even a lucky scramble.



Spoiler



z2 F' R' L F B' D
y' U2 R U' R'
y U R U R'
y' L' U L U2 y' R U R'
y' R U' R' d' L' U L
F U R U' R' U R U' R' F'
U2
39 moves. I do too many cube rotations, don't I?


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 2, 2010)

I just had a really crazy, improbable, occurrence happen on my cube. I've been speedcubing for 11 years and have never once seen this happen until today.

I was idly solving my cube with hand scrambles, nothing unusual. I wasn't trying to go super fast, just trying to focus on my form with my triggers and making sure I was making good F2L decisions.

After solving an Xcross and the next pair I noticed that both of the other 2 pairs were solved, but the corners were flipped. Both corners had to flip the same direction and I used a BLD 3 corner flipper, flipping one corner from the U layer also, to solve them. After that I recognized the OLL, but then I noticed that all the pieces in the LL were correctly placed as well (!), but also only misoriented. Rather than do OLL and PLL I did my BLD algs to flip those pieces too!

The weird part about this scramble, and the thing I have never seen before until today, is that after solving the cross and the first two pairs, all the remaining pieces on the cube were in their proper places, only misoriented. I did not even need to AUF in order to ensure this, it had already happened!

The probability of having all the remaining pieces solved (but they may or may not be oriented correctly) after solving only the cross and two pairs is:
1 / [6!*6!/2] = 1 / 259200

A couple years back I estimated that I've probably done about 400,000 solves in my lifetime, so by today I might be around 450,000. The chance of me doing that many solves, and seeing this exactly once, is:

450000 * (1/259200) * (259199/259200)^449999 = 30.6% chance, which is of course a perfectly reasonable probability of occurrence.

Cool!

Chris


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 2, 2010)

Very interesting Chiris! Would you have noticed that in a timed speedsolve?


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Very interesting Chiris! Would you have noticed that in a timed speedsolve?



Maybe not. I have sometimes gotten the H OLL, or the "fish" one with two adjacent ones flipped, and that a BLD flip alg would solve the LL because everything was in place. I had one of the "P" OLLs (not the good one) and I don't know if I would have noticed that everything was placed if it was a true speedsolve.

If it were a true speedsolve I would definitely have done the BLD alg to solve the last two F2L pairs with the pieces solved but the corners flipped. I like it even better when the corners flip opposite directions because you just do an x2 rotation and 2 sunes, but the 3 corner flipper I think is faster than doing the standard alg for that case twice if they both flip the same way.

So, to answer your question, no I probably would not have noticed if I had gotten that in a true speedsolve, which means I could have seen before as well, but never have known. Based on the very reasonable probability of having been cubing as long as I have and only getting this case once, though, means that this very likely could be the very first time I have ever gotten this case.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 2, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> I just had a really crazy, improbable, occurrence happen on my cube.


I once had a case where my entire LL was 2 edges to flip and I realized it. So I flipped them. I think that's the closest I've ever come to this, though. Very cool story, Chris!



cmhardw said:


> A couple years back I estimated that I've probably done about 400,000 solves in my lifetime, so by today I might be around 450,000.


Wow, that says my problem really probably is lack of practice. My CCT (which covers about 4 1/2 months now) has 4500 3x3x3 solves in it. I've probably done about 2000 more during that time, off of CCT. I've been working harder on 3x3x3 lately than I ever did before, so if I just multiply 6500 (the probable amount for the past 4 1/2 months) times 7, I should get a quite conservative approximation (conservative = overestimate) of the number of solves I've done: 45500. Meaning you've done about 10 times as many solves as I've done. No wonder I'm terrible.


----------



## ianini (Apr 2, 2010)

F' L B' L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R D2 L B R' L U2 R F2 B L' D R' B2 D' F' L'

Blue cross anyone? Sucks that I use white+yellow...


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 2, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a really crazy, improbable, occurrence happen on my cube.
> ...



The probability of having the LL be only 2 pieces to flip (either corners or edges, and with or without setup turns) is: 

4*[6 + (6*2)] / 62208 = 1/864 so that is also a very improbable occurrence!



> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > A couple years back I estimated that I've probably done about 400,000 solves in my lifetime, so by today I might be around 450,000.
> ...



Well, keep in mind a couple of things. From what it sounds like I've been cubing with the intent to improve longer than you've been cubing with the intent to improve. That says a lot. Also, for my freshman and sophomore years in college I usually practiced about 2-3 hours a day on average, my junior year I practiced about 3-4 hours per day average, and for senior year I practiced *minimum* 4 hours per day unless I was sick or on a trip home or had an exam or project due. So the bulk of all of the solving I have ever done I accumulated in college  Nowadays I am happy if I do 30 minutes per day 

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 2, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> The probability of having the LL be only 2 pieces to flip (either corners or edges, and *with or without setup turns*) is...


Oh, yeah, I didn't think of that - glad you included it. I don't remember if it also needed an AUF or not.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 2, 2010)

Scramble with cross on top.

Scramble: D U L' R D L' R2 F' D R2 U' L' R2 D' B2 L' R U' R2 B' F2 L R2 D' R2



Spoiler



z2 L F' R' F' D
U' L' U L R U R'
y' L' U L
d' L' U' L
R' U' R
U' R U R' U R U2 R' (Sune)
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 (U perm)
The way I solved it, I think it's technically nonlucky (although it was really outrageously lucky with all those 3-move pairs).



I got a 14.37. My first sub-15; only my second sub-16.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 2, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 (T perm)


Right algorithm, wrong name. 
Congrats Mike!
Too fast.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 2, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 (T perm)
> ...


Funny - I guess that's what happens when you get too excited about finally breaking 15 seconds.  (I can't believe I did that.)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 3, 2010)

Cross on U 


F2 L2 D' F D' L U L D2 B2 U' F' L' D2 B' U2 R L B R2 F' R2 F L2 D' 

Solution 


Spoiler



x2 y'
U R U' R' U' y L F' L' U' R U' R' F R' F' y R'
U' R U' R' 
y U R U' R'
U F U R U' R' F'
U' M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2

Far too easy.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Apr 3, 2010)

D R2 B U' R' L U F2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 B R2 U F2 R' F D L' R' F B2 R' 

cross on U


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 3, 2010)

R' D' B' F2 L R' F' L R D L' D U2 F D' B F' D' U L' R2 U' L D U2

Cross on U, easy double xcross.


----------



## joey (Apr 3, 2010)

Oliver.. I can't find anything :/


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 3, 2010)

joey said:


> Oliver.. I can't find anything :/



Sorry, pasted the wrong scramble... I cannot find the real one. :S My bad!


----------



## joey (Apr 3, 2010)

Hehe, no wonder


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 3, 2010)

U2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 
2x2 scramble
Solution:
x' U2 R2 U R2


----------



## Owen (Apr 3, 2010)

2x2:

U2 F2 R U' R U' R U'


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 4, 2010)

R' L2 B R' F' D2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 L' R2 B D' L' R' D2 B2 U2 B2 D F2



Spoiler



z2 U2 R' F L2
d R U' R' L' U' L 
U L U' L' d' L F' L' U F


----------



## kooixh (Apr 4, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2:
> ...



0.60 OH


----------



## Escher (Apr 4, 2010)

Sir E Brum said:


> ZZ PB (15.68)
> 
> Scramble: U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 R' B2 F2 D' B2 U R U'
> 
> ...



I got 6.28 full step:

D2 R' D'
U2 R' U2 L2 U2 R'
L U R U' R' U L'

r U R' U' r' F R F'
T perm

= 38 moves = 6.05 tps

awesome.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 4, 2010)

(-3,2) / (4,-3) / (6,6) / (1,-3) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (-2,0) / (-4,-4) / (-5,0) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (-5,-2) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-4) /


----------



## Toad (Apr 5, 2010)

*WAT* Cross on U:
D L2 B L R' B D2 F R2 D2 L R2 B' F' R' U B2 F D' R' D' L' R F' L2



Spoiler



z2
R' D' L' y' D' R' D
U2 y' r U2 r' U' R U' R'
R' U2 R U' y R U R'
U2 f R U R' U' R U R' U' f'

That was my solution ^

If you do it properly you can get OLL skip and Y perm


----------



## joey (Apr 5, 2010)

F' D R2 U2 B L D2 F' U2 L' U' F B U2 D2 F' B D2 R F D' R2 D' U2 B2 
8.14

L F2 R2 D2 R2 D
y' R' U' R2 U R'
y R' U2 R
U y' R' U2 R U R' U' R
R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 5, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> *WAT* Cross on U:
> D L2 B L R' B D2 F R2 D2 L R2 B' F' R' U B2 F D' R' D' L' R F' L2
> 
> 
> ...



WAT O_O
I was like... What's so special? Just 1x2x2 block.
Then I did the solve and got triple X-cross 

My time was 7.78 full step (A-perm).
Awesome scramble.


----------



## Toad (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > *WAT* Cross on U:
> ...



Lol yeh


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 5, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I once had a case where my entire LL was 2 edges to flip and I realized it. So I flipped them. I think that's the closest I've ever come to this, though. Very cool story, Chris!


Harris Chan's 3x3 PB on hi-games had an LL with just two flipped edges 
http://hi-games.net/cube-3x3x3/watch?u=80
unfortunately he 2-looked it (M slices aren't great on computer cubes anyway )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 5, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I once had a case where my entire LL was 2 edges to flip and I realized it. So I flipped them. I think that's the closest I've ever come to this, though. Very cool story, Chris!
> ...


That was really cool! I almost couldn't see it because it was going so fast, though. It's frightening how fast his recognition is. And a 3.5 F2L? Amazing!


----------



## TEGTaylor (Apr 5, 2010)

Cross color on front- U' F U2 R' U2 L D2 R' F2 R' L D2 F L2 U2 L' B R L' U D2 L' F2 D L
from: you guessed it, qqtimer. I get so many easy scrambles there...


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 6, 2010)

Another funny ZZ scramble:
R2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D B' R D' B U L2 B' F L B' L2 


Spoiler



Solution:
EOLine: F' L D R B R2 D (7)
LHB1: U' R' U2 R U' L' U' L (8/15)
RH: U R U' R2 (4/19)
LHB2: U' L U2 L' U' L U L' (8/27)
A-Perm: x' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 x U2 (10/37)

Such an easy RH block, and OCLL skip, but only managed 17.71, which is a measly 2.1 TPS


----------



## mmMarco17 (Apr 6, 2010)

F' R2 U F U2 B L2 R' F U2 R L' F2 B' L D2 L B F2 R' U' R2 L' D' U 

Cross on U

It gave me a LL skip with no auf =)


----------



## ianini (Apr 6, 2010)

mmMarco17 said:


> F' R2 U F U2 B L2 R' F U2 R L' F2 B' L D2 L B F2 R' U' R2 L' D' U
> 
> Cross on U
> 
> It gave me a LL skip with no auf =)



Time?


----------



## mmMarco17 (Apr 6, 2010)

ianini said:


> mmMarco17 said:
> 
> 
> > F' R2 U F U2 B L2 R' F U2 R L' F2 B' L D2 L B F2 R' U' R2 L' D' U
> ...



10.xy. Wasn't really speedsolving. Just solving. Check out the solution.



Spoiler



x2 D L F y F R' F' D'
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
L U L' d' R U R'
R' U R U L U L'
U2 ... =)


----------



## kanye142 (Apr 6, 2010)

CCT just gave me very easy scramble:

B' F2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 B F D2 U B R D L2 B2 L' D' L' R D2 B F2 L2 U'

Cross is a D-Turn and you already see a joined F2L pair.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 7, 2010)

L2 U2 F R' U R' D U2 L' B R2 U F' U' L2 D2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 R' B' D' L' 
Nice x-cross and pair already done. But I had a crummy ll on it, so I only got a 10.86.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 8, 2010)

L2 U B' F' L B' F' L2 F' R' U2 L B2 R U2 B D R F2 L' F L D U L

Cross on top...



Spoiler



...already done.



Got 8.36 on that.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 8, 2010)

(-3,0) / (3,3) / (6,6) / (-3,-3) / (4,3) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,0) / (6,3) / (3,-3) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (-4,6) / (-3,6) / (-1,3)
WTH, I got a 19.69, which is really really bad for such a freakishly awesome like this. I am expecting some sub-5's with this scramble. Well maybe not sub-5. but stupidly fast times with this scramble.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 8, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> (-3,0) / (3,3) / (6,6) / (-3,-3)


This, does nothing


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 8, 2010)

CCT 4x4 Fail

B L' D B2 R' U L' D2 L' B' U L D' B U2 L' R' B' D2 U' L Rw R' B L' R F2 R' F' U' L' Rw R U' F' L2 Rw F' Rw R2

Two centers on L and R and easy third center

10.59 centers


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 8, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> CCT 4x4 Fail
> 
> B L' D B2 R' U L' D2 L' B' U L D' B U2 L' R' B' D2 U' L *Rw* R' B L' R F2 R' F' U' L' *Rw* R U' F' L2 *Rw* F' *Rw* R2
> 
> ...



You made that scramble up didn't you? See bold for reason.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 8, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > Evan Liu said:
> ...



9.41, F-double sexy move F' OLL and N PLL xD


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 8, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > CCT 4x4 Fail
> ...



What no its from CCT

EDIT: 100th Post


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 8, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Luigimamo said:
> ...



So you're saying it had 4 Rw turns, and no more slice turns? That seems slightly, no, not slightly, almost definitely fake. Do you still have CCT open? If you don't that's even more suspicious.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 8, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



I took a screen shot

http://s297.photobucket.com/albums/mm232/luigimamo_2008/?action=view&current=CCt.png


----------



## Edward (Apr 8, 2010)

Roux of course
F' B D2 B2 D' B R2 L F2 D' U R2 D2 U L2 R' U' L' R2 D2 B D B' F2 L2 
Blocks color on left.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 8, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Luigimamo said:
> ...


Ok I timed and got 1:28.96 which would be pb. I had horrible centres (yeah, I'm not cn on 4x4, so I stuffed up the colour scheme) but edges were very, very fast. 3x3 stage had PP.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 8, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



Nice


----------



## Toad (Apr 8, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Luigimamo said:
> ...



1:18.13 PLL Parity... Not a PB but easy solve...


----------



## Raffael (Apr 8, 2010)

3x3, cross on D:
D' U L R' U F R' B F2 L' D' L' R B' U' L2 R2 D U2 B2 F L2 R' F' U

allready has a 2x2x2 block


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 8, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> (-3,0) / (3,3) / (6,6) / (-3,-3) / (4,3) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-4,0) / (6,3) / (3,-3) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (-4,6) / (-3,6) / (-1,3)
> WTH, I got a 19.69, which is really really bad for such a freakishly awesome like this. I am expecting some sub-5's with this scramble. Well maybe not sub-5. but stupidly fast times with this scramble.



LOL scramble, got 6.09, stupid flipped middle edge...


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 8, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



56.59 Double parity  would've been like sub-50...

and I average like 1:20 btw LOL


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 9, 2010)

(-2,2) / (6,-3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (1,6) / (6,-4) / (2,4) / (3,2) / (6,4) / (-2,6) / (-4,-4) / (-2,-2) / (6,0) / (-2,-2) wth, easy cube shape, easy orientation, no edge orientation, then easy permutation. 31.02


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 9, 2010)

Raffael said:


> 3x3, cross on D:
> D' U L R' U F R' B F2 L' D' L' R B' U' L2 R2 D U2 B2 F L2 R' F' U
> 
> allready has a 2x2x2 block



My solution, 49 moves (not how I would execute it, no rotations)

U' L' B F U F' L2
U2 B U' B' U' R' U' R U' R' U R
L' U B L B'
f U F' U F U2 f2 U' F U' F' U2 f
U' F2 U' F' U' F U F U F U' F

Bad cross and 2nd pair, but good multislotted 3rd/4th pair, and U perm 
Didn't time it...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 9, 2010)

(Siamese cube scramble) R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2


Spoiler



Solve: Cross skip, f2l skip, oll skip
pll: U2


----------



## TMOY (Apr 9, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> (-2,2) / (6,-3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (1,6) / (6,-4) / (2,4) / (3,2) / (6,4) / (-2,6) / (-4,-4) / (-2,-2) / (6,0) / (-2,-2) wth, easy cube shape, easy orientation, no edge orientation, then easy permutation. 31.02



First attempt (with optimal cubeshape): got parity and 29.40.
Then I tried to group all 8 edges first: 22.81, no parity. The EP was double adj, rest was normal.


----------



## mati rubik (Apr 9, 2010)

L2 U' R F2 D2 F' R D' L' B D2 U' R' D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L F' L2 F2 B L (qqtimer)

x-cross: x2 D' R L' U' F' L D2 
F2L: U' L' U L (d U) L U L' U L U' L' 
OLL: (U2) L F' L' U' L U F U' L' 
PLL: (U) R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U2


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 10, 2010)

R F L2 R' U' D' F U' R' B R D' L' R' D' F2 R B2 F D U F' U2 R2 D2
double x-cross scramble on D, pretty nice. I got the single x-cross on purpose, but didn't realise the second till I had done it! 


Spoiler



x-cross L' F' L' R' U2 R2


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 10, 2010)

Cross on U

R D' L F U2 F2 B2 D2 U2 F2 L F' B' R2 L2 B2 U B' R' B' U2 L2 D2 F' B' 

30.44 OH


----------



## Feryll (Apr 10, 2010)

F D2 U' L' R D B2 F' L' D U' L D2 U2 R U2 B' F2 U B U2 R2 F D U' Now look at the back face...I got my 16.75 best lucky with this.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 11, 2010)

2x2
Scrample with white on top 
U R' F' U R F'


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 12, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> 2x2
> Scrample with white on top
> U R' F' U R F'



Don't see anything special about it at all. And 2x2 singles/scrambles mean NOTHING.


----------



## Raffael (Apr 14, 2010)

3x3, cross on D:
D2 R' B2 R2 D' R' D' L2 F L' F2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 R2 U2 R F U' F L2 U

double-x-cross in 6 moves, F2L in 14 moves:
U2 R' D R2 L2 B (6)
y' U2 L2 B L2 B' (5)
L' U' L (3)


----------



## tp21 (Apr 14, 2010)

B R' B' F' U L' R' D B' L2 R2 B2 F2 U R' B' F2 D2 U2 R2 B' F2 R2 D F2

x-cross on yellow + PLL skip


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 14, 2010)

Feryll said:


> F D2 U' L' R D B2 F' L' D U' L D2 U2 R U2 B' F2 U B U2 R2 F D U' Now look at the back face...I got my 16.75 best lucky with this.



10.64 and I havent done a speedsolve in nearly a week, ive only done BLD


----------



## Parity (Apr 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > F D2 U' L' R D B2 F' L' D U' L D2 U2 R U2 B' F2 U B U2 R2 F D U' Now look at the back face...I got my 16.75 best lucky with this.
> ...



9.09


----------



## Parity (Apr 14, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> iChanZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2
> ...



It is a 6 move LL skip.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 14, 2010)

Parity said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > iChanZer0 said:
> ...



...because its a 6 move scramble... I got 0.92


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 14, 2010)

tp21 said:


> B R' B' F' U L' R' D B' L2 R2 B2 F2 U R' B' F2 D2 U2 R2 B' F2 R2 D F2
> 
> x-cross on yellow + PLL skip



7.36 non lucky


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 15, 2010)

(-2,-3) / (0,3) / (5,2) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (-5,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,4) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (1,3) /


----------



## qqwref (Apr 15, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> tp21 said:
> 
> 
> > B R' B' F' U L' R' D B' L2 R2 B2 F2 U R' B' F2 D2 U2 R2 B' F2 R2 D F2
> ...



No.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 15, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> (-2,-3) / (0,3) / (5,2) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (-5,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,4) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (1,3) /



lol... 12.11 for me, I could plan everything but EP on inspection.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 15, 2010)

I got 6.60


----------



## Toad (Apr 15, 2010)

qqwref said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > tp21 said:
> ...



^^


----------



## TheBB (Apr 16, 2010)

L F2 D R2 D L2 B2 L' B' R2 D2 F' R D2 B' D2 F' R' F' U2 B L2 B2 R2 F

6-move double x-cross on D.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 16, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> (-2,-3) / (0,3) / (5,2) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (-5,3) / (-3,0) / (-3,4) / (0,2) / (6,3) / (6,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (3,0) / (1,3) /



10.52  I need to get back to square-1-ing


----------



## MrData (Apr 16, 2010)

U2 B' L2 U F' R B D' U B2 F' D U F' D' U2 B U L2 U L' B F L'

Scramble cross on top.
Solution:


Spoiler



x2 y' F' U L2 R U R' F2
U' R U R' U R U' R' 
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L
U y R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R



Should be easy sub-10, but I screwed up and got an 11. 
:/


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 16, 2010)

Some lolz 2x2 scrambles. Sub 1 easy.

R' U2 R2 U' R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' U' R' U

and 

R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 R'


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 16, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Some lolz 2x2 scrambles. Sub 1 easy.
> 
> R' U2 R2 U' R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' U' R' U
> 
> ...



1.17, 2.25 
CLL :3


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 16, 2010)

New PB avg. of 12. The last solve was surprisingly awesome.

Average: 22.47
Standard Deviation: 3.34
Best Time: 15.72
Worst Time: 28.57
Individual Times:
1.	23.34	L2 U' F U' F D2 L' R' B F2 U L F2 R D2 L R2 D' F' L' D F L2 F2 L
2.	22.54	B2 F U' F2 U' R2 B2 U F2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 U' B F' D2 U2 F2 D' U' R D'
3.	21.64	D L2 R B2 F2 U B' U' R2 B' F L' B F D2 F L2 B R2 B' L D2 U2 R F
4.	24.55	R' B' R' B' F D2 F2 D' U L' D' U' B' R' D U L' D U2 F L2 R' B2 F U'
5.	17.94	L2 B' L2 B D' B F D2 U' L D2 U2 B2 D2 U' L B2 U' R' B' F2 D U' L F'
6.	28.57	D' U2 F L2 R B' F' R' U B L2 D2 U R B2 R' B F R' F L2 R D L F2
7.	20.74	D2 F2 D F2 D L' R D2 B2 L' D2 L' R B' F2 R D U2 R2 B' L R' B2 F' D'
8.	20.55	B2 F2 R2 D' L B' F2 R2 D2 U R2 B' L R2 D' U2 R2 D2 U' F' L' R2 B' R F
9.	24.97	B2 F D' U2 B D U' B F2 D2 L2 D L F D R' B' F D2 B R D2 U B' F'
10.	23.34	B' F2 D' U' L R' B D' F' L' R' B' F' D' U L B' F2 U2 L' R2 D U2 R F2
11.	25.77	L2 F' R2 F2 L U B' F2 D R D' L' R B F U B2 R2 U' F' R' F D U2 R2
12.	15.72	B F2 D' U' L D2 R2 B2 L' U2 B2 F L R' U' L' R2 B L2 D' U F D2 B D


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 17, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> New PB avg. of 12. The last solve was surprisingly awesome.
> 
> Average: 22.47
> Standard Deviation: 3.34
> ...



wrong thread


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 17, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> AndreaBananas said:
> 
> 
> > New PB avg. of 12. The last solve was surprisingly awesome.
> ...



Lol.


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 17, 2010)

Cross on U

F2 L2 B' R' B' L B R' B' F2 L' R' F2 D U F2 R2 L2 D' U R2 U R2 U2 D

12.78 (Lucky PB, One of the few times I ever use a stackmat) 

Cross: y2 R' U L F'

F2L #1: x2 U R' U R U' R' U' R

F2L #2: U2 y' R' U2 R U' y R U R' 

F2L #3: y2 R U' R' U y' R' U R

F2L #4: y' U2 L' U L U y' R U' R'

OLL: skip

PLL: U' y R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2

47 moves / 12.78 seconds = 3.68 tps


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 17, 2010)

Just got this whilst doing BLD, decided to do it tomorrow when im not tired 

F2 D2 U2 L R' B' U L' B L' B' F U L2 B' U2 F D2 R' U L R' B' L2 R2

5 edges already solved!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 17, 2010)

1:17.83 for ben's scramble. Quite easy edges and corners. Should have been faster.


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow, only 18 hours between my previous PB and this one???
In addition, this one is only .08 seconds faster??

Cross on U
R2 U2 R' F R' D' L' U2 R F U2 F' D2 L' U F' D' F' R' B2 R U' F2 R2 F

12.70 PLL Skip

cross: y' R' U' R2 L'
F2L #1: x2 y' R U2 R' y R U R'
F2L #2: y U R' U2 R U2 R' U R
F2L #3: y' U' R' U' R U2 R' U R
F2L #4: y2 U' R' U' R U' y R U R'
OLL: x' z D R U R' D' R U' R'
PLL: skip

42 moves / 12.7 seconds = 3.307 tps, not as good as the 12.78, but still PB time


----------



## kzhou (Apr 17, 2010)

U2 L' U2 L F D R L2 F L' U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U R F U2 F L'
Two 2x2x1 blocks.


----------



## Toad (Apr 17, 2010)

kzhou said:


> U2 L' U2 L F D R L2 F L' U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U R F U2 F L'
> Two 2x2x1 blocks.



Someone please Roux this...


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 18, 2010)

D R U2 F' B2 R2 B2 L B F U' R2 D R2 B D' L' R2 B2 D' L2 R D2 B' R'
2x2 block 16.20


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 18, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Some lolz 2x2 scrambles. Sub 1 easy.
> 
> R' U2 R2 U' R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' U' R' U
> 
> ...



On the second one I got 0.55


----------



## Mastersonian (Apr 18, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> kzhou said:
> 
> 
> > U2 L' U2 L F D R L2 F L' U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U R F U2 F L'
> ...



Heise would be a ton better.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 19, 2010)

F U2 F' U' R F2 U' F' R U' R2

moar lolz 2x2.


----------



## Mastersonian (Apr 19, 2010)

I usually get around 25 seconds. This I got down to 12.95 seconds. Scramble from Cubemania:
L' F' D2 F D2 F2 U' B2 U2 R B' R2 B R' U R2 D R D2 F' R' U' L F' L

Solution


Spoiler



Holding red on front, White on bottom:
F' R' L'
y U' R' U R
U y R' U R
U2 R U' R' U y R' U R
y R' U' R U2 R' U R
F U R U' R' F'
U Z-Perm


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Just got this from CCT 0.9.5, optimal 2x2 scramble 



Spoiler


----------



## Jai (Apr 20, 2010)

Scramble with cross on U: R B' L R2 F2 B2 L2 F D' U2 F' L2 U' F2 L F2 D2 R' D' R' L' U' L U' R' [from qqt]


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 20, 2010)

R B R U R U B l b' for pyraminx
got 3.65


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 20, 2010)

F2 L2 F U L F2 D' L' D2 R U R D L2 U R B' D L' D2 F2 R' L2 B' F

Awesome ZZ solve
Got it in 9.95
Easy EOLine and F2L was visible the entire solve.



Spoiler



EOLine:
U F' U' L2 D'
F2L:
1: U' L' U L U2 L U L
2: U' R2 L U' L'
3: R' U R U' R U2 R' U R'
4: U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R
LL: lol

Even have a vid of it on YT now.







Don't even think about it nlcuber. I know your tricks.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 21, 2010)

2x2: U F2 U2 F' R U2 F' U2 F R2 U'

Not an easy scramble, I just posted it because its 11 moves, and optimal.

EDIT: Just did an average of 5, and got these scrambles

Average: 2.68
Standard Deviation: 0.28
Best Time: 1.97
Worst Time: 3.72
Individual Times:
1.	2.30	U F' R' F U' R2 U R2 U'
2.	(3.72)	U F' U2 R F U' F U' F2 U'
3.	3.16	R U R2 U R' F U2 R2 U'
4.	(1.97)	F U' F2 U R2 U F2 U'
5.	2.58	R U' F2 R2 U R U F2 R2 U'

lolscrambles


----------



## riffz (Apr 21, 2010)

Really easy pyraminx scramble from CCT:

L' U L U R U l' b'


----------



## guitardude7241 (Apr 22, 2010)

L' D2 B2 F2 L' R' U L B L' U2 D' B L' R U' L' R D L R2 B R' L' F' 

holy f2l


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 22, 2010)

F2 L2 U' D2 R U B2 U' R B U B' L U' R2 L' U' B' D2 L2 U2 F D2 B2 R' 

Easy cross.


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Apr 24, 2010)

3x3: D2 U B D' L' R U2 B2 R' L U2 F2 D B' U' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R U' R
0.85


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 24, 2010)

2x2 scramble form qq timer: R F' U F


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 25, 2010)

2x2 scramble from CCT, full LL skip
R F R' U2 R2


----------



## PeterV (Apr 27, 2010)

2x2 scramble from CCT:

F2 R2 U' F' R F' R U' F

If I only knew CLL...


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 27, 2010)

PeterV said:


> 2x2 scramble from CCT:
> 
> F2 R2 U' F' R F' R U' F
> 
> If I only knew CLL...



x' z R' U R' F U' R U F2 R2


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 28, 2010)

PeterV said:


> 2x2 scramble from CCT:
> 
> F2 R2 U' F' R F' R U' F
> 
> If I only knew CLL...



if only i had gotten around to learning those cases...


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 28, 2010)

arsenalthecuber said:


> 3x3: D2 U B D' L' R U2 B2 R' L U2 F2 D B' U' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R U' R
> 0.85



wtf scramble....

got 0.54


----------



## riffz (Apr 29, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> arsenalthecuber said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3: D2 U B D' L' R U2 B2 R' L U2 F2 D B' U' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R U' R
> ...



0.51 

Check out this pyraminx scramble:

L B R' B l b u

I only got 4.20 but I could have done faster.


----------



## Jai (Apr 29, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 scramble from CCT:
> ...



(z U) U R' U R' U R' U' R U' R U' R
Pretty easy to learn (it's (U R')*3 (U' R)*3), and it's decent if you can find a fingertrick to make the alg flow.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Apr 30, 2010)

D' U' B R' D L2 D2 U L D U2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 R F2 R U B2 F' L' R B

lawl


----------



## Raffael (Apr 30, 2010)

3x3 cct-scrambles:
L R' D F2 L' D B' F2 D' U B' D2 U2 F D' B' F2 R U2 L U' L R' F L2

starts with a 1x2x3 block 

R2 B' R' B' U2 L R F D2 U L R' D2 U2 B2 R F' D2 U' L2 R D2 F U R

starts with a u-perm


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 1, 2010)

R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' 
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

Star on U

I got a horrible LL 

only got a 57


----------



## Edward (May 1, 2010)

[1:14:59 PM] Truncator: first average of 5 today
[1:15:01 PM] Truncator: 16.28
[1:15:03 PM] Truncator: pretty good
[1:15:25 PM] Truncator: LOLWUT
[1:15:26 PM] Truncator: L2 R' F' U' D R F' L2 U R' U' F' B2 U D2 L' B2 D2 L' D2 R F' D R' F
[1:15:28 PM] Truncator: cross on top
[1:15:35 PM] Truncator: three move block, too


----------



## plechoss (May 1, 2010)

Edward said:


> [1:14:59 PM] Truncator: first average of 5 today
> [1:15:01 PM] Truncator: 16.28
> [1:15:03 PM] Truncator: pretty good
> [1:15:25 PM] Truncator: LOLWUT
> ...


*9.88* with roux  my solution -


Spoiler



z U R
y' R' U' M R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R
U' L' U R U' L U R'
U2 M U2 M U' - 29/32 moves total


----------



## cincyaviation (May 1, 2010)

2x2 scarmble from CCT
R' F2 U R U2 R U' F' R2 U'
1 look CLL solve 2.88, i still
suck at 2x2


----------



## MTGjumper (May 1, 2010)

(0,5) / (0,1) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (6,1) / (-4,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (-2,1) / (-4,3) /


----------



## ben1996123 (May 1, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> (0,5) / (0,1) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (6,1) / (-4,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (-2,1) / (-4,3) /



lol wtf... I bet you could sub 7 that


----------



## guitardude7241 (May 1, 2010)

B F' D2 U' L' R' B F2 R2 U R B' R' B2 L' B2 D U2 F2 U2 L' F U L' D


----------



## Neo63 (May 1, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> (0,5) / (0,1) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (6,1) / (-4,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (-2,1) / (-4,3) /



8.33


----------



## Edam (May 1, 2010)

B2 D' U' F2 L2 B F' L' D' U B U' B' F U' F2 L2 F' U B' F U' L D2 L'

cross on U

11.65. locked up a V perm.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 1, 2010)

I got 4.77 on my scramble earlier. Should've been quicker.


----------



## Neo63 (May 1, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> I got 4.77 on my scramble earlier. Should've been quicker.



Did you do the top layer two look or one look? Knowing 1-look PLLs on the Square-1 must be really helpful...


----------



## MTGjumper (May 1, 2010)

I know I hardly know any algs...

(0,5) / (0,1) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (6,1) / (-4,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (6,2) / (-2,1) / (-4,3) /

3,0 / -3,0 / 4,-3 / -3,6 / 2,0 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / 3,0


----------



## joey (May 2, 2010)

F2 U D B' R2 F' D' B' U' R2 D2 U2 B L2 B2 U' B2 F' L B2 U B2 R' U' B'
8.19 OLL skip
pity I wasn't really warmed up.

y2 L' R2 D R' D' (5)
y' U' R' U' R (4)
y' L' U2 L (making + preserving a pair) R' U R (6)
U R U' R' (4)
U L' U2 L U' L' U L (8)
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (14)

37 moves
37 / 8.19 = 4.51


----------



## AvidCuber (May 2, 2010)

For 2x2x2:
D F' L D L' B D B' R' F' R2 F U B' R B U2 F U' R D' B L' F2 U'

You can use the Fridrich method for this, it's really easy.

x y2
U R U R'
R U2 R' U' R U' R' (anti-sune)
U2 (PLL skip)

The R' at the beginning was a redundant move, but I got 3 seconds with this.

There are probably faster ways and people who can do it faster, but the only methods I know/use are Fridrich and Ortega.


----------



## Basel (May 2, 2010)

This is for 2x2:
U2 F2 R U2 R U' F2 U2 F' 

I think that can be a WR Scramble.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 2, 2010)

Basel said:


> This is for 2x2:
> U2 F2 R U2 R U' F2 U2 F'
> 
> I think that can be a WR Scramble.



If you know EG2, maybe.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 2, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Basel said:
> 
> 
> > This is for 2x2:
> ...


EG1...


----------



## riffz (May 2, 2010)

If you use Oka this pryaminx scramble is a dream come true:

U' R U R' l r' b u'


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 3, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Basel said:
> ...



My bad.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 3, 2010)

riffz said:


> If you use Oka this pryaminx scramble is a dream come true:
> 
> U' R U R' l r' b u'



I got 3.24 lol

I fail at tips, but that scramble is good for any method, you can see its just the 4 move trigger...


----------



## Neo63 (May 3, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > If you use Oka this pryaminx scramble is a dream come true:
> ...



Where did you get that scramble? commutator for scramble doesnt work...


----------



## Anthony (May 3, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



Probably not. It's a pretty nice case, but if you use a stackmat I don't think it's sub-96able.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 3, 2010)

2x2: 0.94 technically non lucky

U' F U R' F R U' R'

1 move layer into niklas sune


----------



## riffz (May 3, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...



What do you mean commutator? I got it from CCT and its a 4 move solution.


----------



## whauk (May 3, 2010)

F2 U' B' F2 U2 D2 F' L2 B' L B' L' B' L F' U D2 R U2 R L D2 B R B'
blindscramble 
4 corners solved
6 edges in place, 2 need to be flipped


----------



## plechoss (May 3, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 2x2: 0.94 technically non lucky
> 
> U' F U R' F R U' R'
> 
> 1 move layer into niklas sune


1 and 2 move layers are lucky


----------



## Raffael (May 4, 2010)

whauk said:


> F2 U' B' F2 U2 D2 F' L2 B' L B' L' B' L F' U D2 R U2 R L D2 B R B'
> blindscramble
> 4 corners solved
> 6 edges in place, 2 need to be flipped



57.42


----------



## riffz (May 4, 2010)

Raffael said:


> whauk said:
> 
> 
> > F2 U' B' F2 U2 D2 F' L2 B' L B' L' B' L F' U D2 R U2 R L D2 B R B'
> ...



55.36


----------



## Sa967St (May 5, 2010)

3x3 (scramble with cross on D)
R2 D2 B L2 F' R2 U2 B2 U' R D R2 B L' D' L' R U 



Spoiler



F2L: z2 M U' R D R x' D U' R' 
LL: L' U' L U' L' U2 L


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 6, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> 3x3 (scramble with cross on D)
> R2 D2 B L2 F' R2 U2 B2 U' R D R2 B L' D' L' R U
> 
> 
> ...



wtf


----------



## Neo63 (May 6, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 (scramble with cross on D)
> ...



wtf



riffz said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



The scramble is essentially four moves disregarding the tip...U' R U R' which is a commutator


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 6, 2010)

During warm up. Two hillarious solves in a row. If I didn't suck today, both of them might have been ok.

(DNF) B' F U' R L D' L' F' R' B2 F2 U D L2 B2 R F' B' L2 B' L U2 B2 U2 F'
z' L2 R U R' D' U2 R r2 u R u R2 u'
Terrible FB, but it gives a 1x2x2 skip. I thought the edge piece was at DB instead of DF though, so I screwed up and DNF'd.
U' M2 U2 r U R'
...

(17.08) B2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 B2 R' D2 R L B' F2 D' R2 L' F2 U' F' B D' B' D R' B
x L' U' L U' R' D' R' r' u' r' U2 u' R' u
U2 R' U2 R' M' U R'
R' U2 R U R' U R
U M2 U2 M2 U' M U2 M


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 6, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> During warm up. Two hillarious solves in a row. If I didn't suck today, both of them might have been ok.
> 
> (DNF) B' F U' R L D' L' F' R' B2 F2 U D L2 B2 R F' B' L2 B' L U2 B2 U2 F'
> z' L2 R U R' D' U2 R r2 u R u R2 u'
> ...



I finally figured out what your avatar is.


----------



## Sa967St (May 6, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...





It's a reconstruction of a solve that someone keeps using to fake sub10 times .


----------



## Luigimamo (May 6, 2010)

riffz said:


> Raffael said:
> 
> 
> > whauk said:
> ...



Now where is Haiyan?


----------



## Toad (May 6, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Raffael said:
> ...



China.


----------



## TMOY (May 6, 2010)

riffz said:


> Raffael said:
> 
> 
> > whauk said:
> ...



1:11.12, I'm slow


----------



## aronpm (May 6, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> Now where is Ville?



Fixed that for you.


----------



## joey (May 6, 2010)

31.34 lawl


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 6, 2010)

Tyjet66 said:


> I finally figured out what your avatar is.



All of it? There are 2 main elements...

1. ?
2. ?

Go!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2010)

TMOY said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Raffael said:
> ...



1:04.70 - I'm almost as slow.


----------



## tp21 (May 6, 2010)

Managed some good singles with a couple of this weeks sunday contest scrambles.

11.97	L B R2 L2 U F' D' U2 F2 L D' R2 U2 F B2 L' R' B2 R' F' U2 D L B' U

12.75	L U B F R' U' L' D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B U R U2 F D' L2 R' B' R2 D B


----------



## Rubixcubematt (May 7, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> TMOY said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...



57.27. I failz.


----------



## Raffael (May 7, 2010)

cubemania 3x3, cross on D:

F L2 B L2 B2 R2 D L F2 R' D L F U2 L' D2 L B R B2 U R D2 R' D'

lots of accidental multi-slotting + OLL skip 

cross: y2 R' U R' F L D (6)
1st: R' U R (3)
2nd: d R U' R' (4)
3rd: y' U' R U2 R' (4)
4th: y U2 R' U' R U' R' U R (8)
OLL: skip
PLL:U2 + r-perm (14)

40 moves HTM


----------



## kinch2002 (May 8, 2010)

u=4,d=0 / u=-1,d=0 / u=6,d=6 / u=2,d=3 / u=0 / u=0 / u=0 / u=0 / u=0 / d=5 / dUUd

Lots of 0s there. Shame they're not all on the edges


----------



## Edmund (May 9, 2010)

2x2
B D' R2 F' R' B U R D F L F'


----------



## Evan Liu (May 10, 2010)

R' B D2 U2 B F2 R2 U' B' L F2 B D2 R U2 F D2 L2 F2 B2 L2 U' B2 L' D'

Unplanned X-cross: y' D' L' U F2 R' y U R U'

F2L #2: x2 y2 U2 R U R' U' y R' U' R

F2L #3: U y' R' U R

F2L #4: U2 R U' R' U R U R'

OLL: y2 x R' U' L U R U' L' U

PLL: x' U2 y R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L

48 moves, 14.33 seconds

The x-cross really surprised me


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 10, 2010)

F U' R' L' B' R' U2 B2 L2 D2 U B R2 U2 F' R2 B R' F' L2 B R B R' U' 
10.93


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2010)

for BLD:
U' F' D2 B' L F' D' L' B2 D F2 L' U L2 B U R U L2 F' U' L2 D2 B' R


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 10, 2010)

Not sure if it's better for speed or FMC:

D' R' D' L' B' F' D' B F2 R' B' F U L' R F2 U R2 D' R' D' U B F L

I got 9.88 with the x-cross.


----------



## Sa967St (May 12, 2010)

easy scrambles from qqtimer (cross on U)

F' U2 F2 B L' R2 U2 F2 L F2 R2 L2 D B' L D2 U' F' B2 R L2 U2 B2 L D2


Spoiler



x-cross: z2 D' L F2 L'
second slot: U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
third slot: y R' U R
last slot: U R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
OLL: L U L' U L U2 L'
PLL: d' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'


R2 U B R D2 U2 F2 R L' D2 B2 R' F' U' L' U' R2 F' D2 U' B' L' R2 U2 R


Spoiler



x-cross: z2 D U M' U2 x' D2 (accidental )
second slot: y' R' U R
third slot: d2 R U R' U' R U R' U L U L'
fourth slot: U' R U' R' y l' U' l U2 M' U' M (VHF2L, and skips OLL)
PLL: U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2


----------



## ben1996123 (May 12, 2010)

2x2 0.80 single

U F' R2 U R2 F' U' F R'


----------



## joey (May 12, 2010)

Stackmat? or spacebar?


----------



## Toad (May 12, 2010)

joey said:


> Stackmat? or spacebar?



Stackmat clearly.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 12, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Stackmat? or spacebar?
> ...



Spacebar... why?


----------



## Toad (May 12, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



Solution? You used the FL with a LL skip yeh?


----------



## joey (May 12, 2010)

Spacebar is easier. 

I found it pretty hard to sub-1.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 12, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



Solution: L U' R' F R2 U' R2 F R


----------



## cincyaviation (May 13, 2010)

F U2 R' F' R F' U' R2 U'
lets see how many dnf this one...


----------



## Sa967St (May 14, 2010)

cross on U:
L' U2 D' L' R2 B2 U F2 U' L2 R U L' B' L' F2 B U' L2 B L' B' F2 R D2



Spoiler



z2 F2 R' D R D
U' R' U R2 U' R'
L' U L2 U' L'
y' R U2 R'
y R' U R
y R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' U'

watch the F2L pairs


----------



## Feryll (May 14, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> F U2 R' F' R F' U' R2 U'
> lets see how many dnf this one...




Hey, that's really funny!


----------



## Sa967St (May 14, 2010)

Sir E Brum said:


> 0.53 single
> 
> R' F R2 U2 F' U F U2 R



what's the solution?


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 14, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Sir E Brum said:
> 
> 
> > 0.53 single
> ...



Yeah... I am pretty sure I messed up at some point in the scramble. I just retried it 5 times and that's not it.

But, for what it's worth, it was a 4 move solution and I saw the entire thing.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 14, 2010)

5.84. Maybe should have been sub-5
u=0,d=5 / u=6,d=5 / u=0,d=0 / u=0,d=5 / u=2 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=-1 / u=3 / d=-2 / UUUd


----------



## Henrik (May 14, 2010)

D' U B2 D L' F2 U R2 L' B U2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 R2 D' F2 L B'
cross on front.

This gave me my 4th sub-20 OH time. 15.93 sec and technically non-lucky.
very easy though. 
4 move x-cross is all I'll give you.


----------



## plechoss (May 14, 2010)

Henrik said:


> D' U B2 D L' F2 U R2 L' B U2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 R2 D' F2 L B'
> cross on front.
> 
> This gave me my 4th sub-20 OH time. 15.93 sec and technically non-lucky.
> ...


6.59 second try  great F2l


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 14, 2010)

plechoss said:


> Henrik said:
> 
> 
> > D' U B2 D L' F2 U R2 L' B U2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 R' B2 D2 R2 D' F2 L B'
> ...



Wow, a really nice scramble.
I made an X-Cross and got 2 free F2L pairs too!
Then I had one of my favourite OLLs (Wide Sune with left) and a nice U-Perm (cw).
Very easy cases! 

Total time was 9.40. Well done on the 15.93!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 14, 2010)

L' D' L' F2 U B R' B' D2 B2 F2 L D2 B2 D F R2 U L' U2 R U L2 B F'

7.51, 3.14 after a few tries

23 HTM



Spoiler



x2 y' R' F R D2 R' D R2
d R' U' R y U R U' R'
U R' U2 R U R' U R


----------



## Raffael (May 15, 2010)

Yes said:


> plechoss said:
> 
> 
> > Henrik said:
> ...



nice!
I actually got an x-cross and got *3 free pairs*:
x' y F2 U2 R2 u (4)
R U' M' U' L' U (6)
x' y2 U2 R' F' R U2 M' U' M (8)
8-move OLL, g-perm, AUF (21)
done.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 16, 2010)

Pyraminx: U L' U' L' R' L' R r u 
qqtimer


----------



## Cride5 (May 17, 2010)

For ZZ'ers: L2 U2 L2 D F2 D2 U F2 R2 U' R U L' D U2 L' F L2 B2 L B 
(from cTimer)


Spoiler



Solution:
EOLine: F U2 B R D' (5/5)
RH: U R (2/7) .. lol
LHB1: U' L' U' L' U2 L' (6/13)
LHB2: U L' U L U L' U2 L (8/21)
T-OCLL: U2 r U R' U' L' U R U' x' (9/30)
U-Perm: R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' (12/52)

Unfortunately I messed up and only got an 18.94. Next try was 11.81. I seem to have a habit of messing up lucky solves 


... and with a bit of manipulation it can be made into this nice RH optimised scramble:
R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 U' F2 L2 U L' U' R D' U2 R F' R2 B2 R' B'


----------



## Evan Liu (May 18, 2010)

F' B' D2 B R' D' B D' F' B D F' B' L2 B R L2 F B2 U' L' B L2 U' F2 

12.51, Lucky PB 

Solution below may be the one I got, but doesn't feel exactly the same.

Cross: y2 U R F2 U y R

F2L #1: x2 R' U R U2 y2 R U R'

F2L #2: U' y R U R'

F2L #3: y2 U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R U' R'

F2L #4: y2 U R' U R U' R' U' R

OLL: y' x R' U' L U R U' L' U x' 

PLL: U2

45 moves / 12.51 seconds = 3.597 tps


----------



## Rook (May 18, 2010)

Cross on R 

U2 R' D' F' L D2 L U2 D2 F' B2 D2 B F L U2 L2 B2 F' L2 R F' U F2 R 

Cross: y2 z L' F' D2 R' U' L2 (x-cross. Didn't plan it, it just happened.)
F2L 1: R U' R' B' U' B (wasn't sure whether to rotate cube or not)
F2L 2: R U' R' U2 R U R'
F2L 3: U' R' U' R
OLL: U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'
PLL: U' (T Perm) U2

Ended up getting 19.52 on first try and 12.57 after a bunch more. I'm sure it can be sub-10'd or even 9'd by someone faster than me.


----------



## wing92 (May 19, 2010)

U' R2 B U2 F B U2 L2 F B2 U2 B L2 B2 R F R U R' L' F2 R U2 B R2

i just know there's a nice X-cross on D in there but i can't find it. someone better at block building should give it a go.


----------



## Rook (May 19, 2010)

Easy FB for Roux. Your L colour would be on F and D colour on R.

F2 L2 F' D R2 U2 D' R F' U R' L' D' F U L' U' R2 U' B2 D L U F' L


----------



## Edam (May 19, 2010)

B2 D2 B F D2 U L U' B F' R' D U' L R F' D' F' D U' B F2 L' R2 F'

looks swish for some block building


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 20, 2010)

4x4 (first center color on right):

(49.72) D U Bw' F' Dw2 Uw2 Lw Fw2 Dw2 U' Rw2 R2 U' L U F Lw F' L2 R Bw2 F' Lw Uw U' Fw L2 F2 Dw' U2 L Lw B F' D2 Uw2 R2 Dw Lw2 F


----------



## cincyaviation (May 21, 2010)

Edam said:


> B2 D2 B F D2 U L U' B F' R' D U' L R F' D' F' D U' B F2 L' R2 F'
> 
> looks swish for some block building


lol, 24.32 with roux, i suck at it


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 21, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Edam said:
> 
> 
> > B2 D2 B F D2 U L U' B F' R' D U' L R F' D' F' D U' B F2 L' R2 F'
> ...



14.62 first try. I didn't even use the easy block. Need warm up...

z y' U R U2 R' L2 D' (6/6)
r2 u R u' R' u' R u (8/14)
R2 U2 R' U r2 U' R U R' U' R U R' (13/27)
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' r' (14/41)
M U M' U M U2 M U (8/49)


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 21, 2010)

I just got what I think is a good square-1 scramble:
(6,3) / (6,-3) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (1,3) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (-4,-1) / (3,3) / (6,-1) / (1,-2) / (3,-3) / (5,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-2,0) 

If you are good at cube shape then this scramble will work for you


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 21, 2010)

R' L2 D' R' B' R' D R2 D R' D R2 L' B' R2 L' F' R' L2 U' R2 U' L F R' 
I dont know what to do


----------



## cincyaviation (May 22, 2010)

3x3 scramble from cubemania, 
U' F2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 U' R U' L' F' L' F2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 F2 R' D2 R
My solution
X-Cross: y2 R' F' U' y' F' L
F2L-2: U2 L' U L
F2L-3: U2 R' U2 R U' y R U R'
F2L-4: L' U L U2 L' U L
OLL: U2 Fw' L' U' L U Fw' Rw U R' U' Rw' F R F'
PLL: U2 y L U L' y' L2 Uw' L U' L' U L' Uw L2
time: 16.00
moves: 52
TPS: 3.56
first time i've ever written out a solution to a solve


----------



## Owen (May 22, 2010)

2x2: U' R F' R'

A optimal scramble from qqtimer.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 23, 2010)

L2 R D2 F2 B2 L' D' U' B R2 B' R L2 B' U L2 R F' U2 D2 L' F U L F2
9.81 hahaha


----------



## michaellahti (May 23, 2010)

Cross on D. 
U L U2 D2 F' D2 L' D2 F D R D L2 U R2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2

I got my first sub-10 single with it: 9.88.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 23, 2010)

michaellahti said:


> Cross on D.
> U L U2 D2 F' D2 L' D2 F D R D L2 U R2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2
> 
> I got my first sub-10 single with it: 9.88.


lol, 14.22
you live in vincennes? i sorta know where that is,


----------



## Feryll (May 23, 2010)

This scramble is an absolute joke for visual memoers for BLD. 

Take your regular orientation, then turn it y x2 and do B2 F' U2 L2 R D' U2 B2 F2 L' R D U2 R D' U B' R B2 F L R F L U'

Anypne's times on this? It seems to be a very fast non-lucky.


----------



## musicninja17 (May 23, 2010)

michaellahti said:


> Cross on D.
> U L U2 D2 F' D2 L' D2 F D R D L2 U R2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2
> 
> I got my first sub-10 single with it: 9.88.



love this scramble xD xcross + 2 f2l pairs done @ same time, then already paired for 3rd edge and easiest f2l for fourth, then easy easy LL

This would give me my first sub 20, in fact.....

1st attempt 22.94
2nd attempt : my first sub 20: 17.84

Even though it's totally set up, i still feel happy about it xD


----------



## Samania (May 23, 2010)

michaellahti said:


> Cross on D.
> U L U2 D2 F' D2 L' D2 F D R D L2 U R2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2
> 
> I got my first sub-10 single with it: 9.88.



yay. I am officially in love with this scramble 

my first sub 20: 17.41


----------



## ben1996123 (May 23, 2010)

too bye too:

F U' R U2 R' U R'

I got 1.23


----------



## TheMachanga (May 23, 2010)

F R' F R2 D2 F' B U L' R2 D U' L' B D' L F' R U2 F2 B U' D2 R U

X-cross: F2 R U2 R' y' U R' F R
2nd pair: R U R' y' U R U' R'
3rd pair: U2 R' U' R
4th pair: L' U L U2 y' R U R' U R U' Ri
OLL: U' R U R' U' B' x' z' U' R U M
PLL: G perm

Time: 12.62


----------



## michaellahti (May 24, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> michaellahti said:
> 
> 
> > Cross on D.
> ...



Yep. Vincennes=most boring town ever. 

And glad to share @everyone else who liked the scramble.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 24, 2010)

michaellahti said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > michaellahti said:
> ...



I messed up the solve and got a PLL skip.

X-Cross: L' D' L' U' 
2nd pair: y2 R' U (forgot to do R) U(again) U (again again) L U' L'
3rd pair: U2 R U' y R U' R'
4th pair: U2 y' R' U2 R U' R' U R
OLL: U' F' R' U' R U R' U' R U F
PLL: U
2nd pair was wack.


EDIT: I came across this post, and realized the solution is completely wrong and doesn't work. Idk what I was thinking when I typed it.


----------



## mbrart (May 24, 2010)

I thought I'd note this scramble wrong when CCT gave it to me. But apparently it's not too good to be true! I scrambled it again and got the same result.

2x2
U' R U F' R U2 F2 R U2 R2 F R2 U R' U2 F' U R' F2 U R U' F' R' F

I got a 5.40 and I'm a DANG slow cuber


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 26, 2010)

"Cross" on top:

L2 R' B' F2 L D' R2 D2 B' L2 D F2 U2 B' D2 B' R D' U B2 D U' F R U2

Pathetic 10.88 on it.


----------



## Jai (May 26, 2010)

michaellahti said:


> Cross on D.
> U L U2 D2 F' D2 L' D2 F D R D L2 U R2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2
> 
> I got my first sub-10 single with it: 9.88.


7.99, OLL skip. Nice scramble 

x-cross: y2 R' D R'
2nd pair: y R U' R'
3rd pair: y U R U' R' U' R' U' R
last pair (+ edge control; corner control was accidental): U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R
OLL: skipped (see above)
PLL: V perm


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 26, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> "Cross" on top:
> 
> L2 R' B' F2 L D' R2 D2 B' L2 D F2 U2 B' D2 B' R D' U B2 D U' F R U2
> 
> Pathetic 10.88 on it.



Why did you put the word "cross" in quotes? This is one time when it is quite literally true.


----------



## Johan444 (May 27, 2010)

2x2 Ortega:

R' F' U R' F2 R U' R' U

Got DNF.


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 27, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > "Cross" on top:
> ...



That's why!  The trick is that there are no tricks.


----------



## arsenalthecuber (May 28, 2010)

B2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 L U2 B D' L R2 U2 L' R D2 B2 L2 F D' L R2 U'
extended cross


----------



## Tim Major (May 28, 2010)

First computer generated 2x3x3 scramble I've done, and very easy too.
L2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 F2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F2 B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U
Why is Skewb perhaps soon to be official? 2x2x3 is so much cooler 
I just use intuitive FL, T-perm, H-perm, and intuitively solve 3-cycles and what I consider parity. I got 19.80.


----------



## Zane_C (May 28, 2010)

F2 U' F U' F' U F2 U'

3.21 should of definately been atleast sub 3.
my solution was: y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U'


----------



## gavnasty (May 29, 2010)

arsenalthecuber said:


> B2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 L U2 B D' L R2 U2 L' R D2 B2 L2 F D' L R2 U'
> extended cross



wow, they just give you an x-cross for free.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 29, 2010)

Very interesting scramble...
No, not 6 F2L pairs, but three were all formed at once! Then the fourth was also formed after the insertion of the first!
I failed trying to preserve each one when I first timed it...

D' B U F' B2 L' F2 B L2 B2 L2 R' F U D2 R B D B2 D' L' F D B2 L2 

R' L2 F L U2

z2 U R U' R'

F R' F' R

y R U' R' 

U2 y R' U R

y2 U2 R' U R

y U' R' U' R

U' r' U2 R U R' U r

R' U R U' R2 y' R' U' R U y x R U R' U' R2 B


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 30, 2010)

U' R2 D L2 R2 B' R2 F' D R2 F U' D' R2 D2 U F D2 U2 R D L2 F2 B U2

I thought it was funny.


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 30, 2010)

Tasty one: U2 B F' D' B F' L R' U2 F L2 R' B F2 L2 R B F R D L' B' D U L

Cross on top, got 9.74 full with a locky Y.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 30, 2010)

Just tried that and got 30.05  I need to practice more.


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 31, 2010)

I'm so bad.  I know 2x2x2 single doesn't count but this one is nice: F' R2 U2 F' U' F U' F U'. I got 1.06, even tough I knew the whole solution beforehead. :fp


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 31, 2010)

1.02 
But with stackmat 
That's 9 tps =D



Olivér Perge said:


> Tasty one: U2 B F' D' B F' L R' U2 F L2 R' B F2 L2 R B F R D L' B' D U L
> 
> Cross on top, got 9.74 full with a locky Y.



Weeeee 
YES!! 7.96 full step with G-Perm!


----------



## plechoss (May 31, 2010)

10.64 U D R2 F' R' F2 R L' U2 L2 U2 L' F2 U2 R' F' R F2 R' F' L' F R U R' cross on top. Got 4.76 second try. 15 moves to PLL 


Spoiler



z2 F U L' R' D' y
U' R U R' U F
U L' U L
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2


Try the scramble first, see if you can get it


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 1, 2010)

2x2x2 via CCTimer: U F2 R F' U R F' R2 U' R' U' F2 U R2 F R2 F R F2 U'


----------



## Raffael (Jun 1, 2010)

3x3, cross on D:
B' D2 L' U R2 F' R B' U' L F' L B2 U' R' F L' D2 R D2 L2 U F D' B'

Forced OLL-skip turned out to be a LL-skip 

one of the first solves of the day, therefore very slow turning and a 16.38 


Spoiler



cross: L2 U R2 D B' L2 (6)
1st: U' R' U R (4)
2nd: y' R U2 R' U R U' R (7)
3rd: F U' F' U L' U' L (7)
4th pair-up: U2 R' U R d' (5)
4th WV-insertion: L' U2 R U R' U2 L (7)
LL: U2 (1)

37 moves HTM


----------



## Jai (Jun 2, 2010)

Cross on U:
L2 R U2 D B U2 F2 U2 D2 L2 D L2 R2 D2 L' R2 U L2 F' L2 D R' U2 R2 F
11.67 OH full step (F2L was really easy, though; LL was no-edge sune then U perm).

F2L:


Spoiler



x2 y' R' U R2 U' R' F R U y2 R' U' R' F
y' U R U R'
y U' R U R'
y U' R U R'


----------



## TMOY (Jun 3, 2010)

(-2,3) (-4,-1) (-3,0) (-5,0) (-3,-3) (1,-6) (-2,4) (4,-2) (6,1) (6,-6) (0,-6) (-3,3) (0,-6) (0,-1) (-3,-3) (6,0)
20.77 for me. Yes, I suck at parity


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 3, 2010)

[19:05] <Venim> 3x3 Scramble #5738: B U' D2 B2 D R U D2 B F2 U' R' U D' R2 B R L' D R2 D R2 U D' R' 
[19:08] <Venim> 3x3 Scramble #5740: L R2 U2 B2 U2 B' D' R L2 D2 R U B2 R2 D L2 R2 F' R B' D' U B F2 D' 
1st is 3 move cross on top. 2nd is ...

Edit: [19:11] <Venim> 3x3 Scramble #5742: D' L' B L2 D' L' D U2 R2 U' R' L' U F2 U' F2 D U2 B' D2 U2 L2 D U2 B' 
Cross on left.
Edit: [19:14] <Venim> 3x3 Scramble #5743: D' F U2 D2 F' R' L2 F' D' R2 B2 R F2 D' R' D F D R' B U R2 D U F2 
X-cross on D.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 3, 2010)

L' U2 B L' R' D2 F2 L2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 R' L B2

Cross on U or D. I got 9.05. See my accomplishment thread post.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 4, 2010)

Average: 4.66
Standard Deviation: 0.31
Best Time: 2.24
Worst Time: 5.79
Individual Times:
1.	5.15	F2 U' R F' U' R2 F2 U'
2.	4.16	U2 R' F2 U F2 U2 R U'
3.	(2.24)	*F R F R' U' R' U2*
4.	(5.79)	U F2 U' F R' U2 F2 U'
5.	4.66	R F' U R F2 R2 F'
see bolded scramble, ignore my sucky time, that is an almost for sure WR scramble


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 5, 2010)

U' F2 U2 D L F' L U2 R' U B2 R' F' D L2 U' B' D' U R L U' R B2 L2 

Cross on U. Last scramble before I'm leaving, too bad I popped


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 6, 2010)

U2 L' u2 L F' R' F' U' u D' r' F2 u' U2 f' r B' f r' U' R' r2 U' R' r' D' f r F' r2 F u L' U' R2 f2 R B2 R2 U

Really nice for 4x4 BLD, I got a DNF off by 2 edges.


----------



## Raffael (Jun 6, 2010)

3x3, cross on D:
B2 L U2 R2 F' U' L2 U L' D' F' L2 F' R F2 R U' F' R U B R2 F' U' R2

3 move x-cross


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 6, 2010)

Raffael said:


> 3x3, cross on D:
> B2 L U2 R2 F' U' L2 U L' D' F' L2 F' R F2 R U' F' R U B R2 F' U' R2
> 
> 3 move x-cross



13.97, nice scramble.


----------



## plechoss (Jun 6, 2010)

7.13 U' R2 L2 D' B U D F D2 U R' B F' L2 D L2 F B' L2 F2 B D R F' B'
nice f2l and pll skip 

z2 y' R' D' L2
U' L' U L U y' R U' R'
U y' R U' R' 
U y' R U' R' U' y' R U' R'
y U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
r U R' U' M U R U' R' U'


----------



## TMOY (Jun 6, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> U2 L' u2 L F' R' F' U' u D' r' F2 u' U2 f' r B' f r' U' R' r2 U' R' r' D' f r F' r2 F u L' U' R2 f2 R B2 R2 U
> 
> Really nice for 4x4 BLD, I got a DNF off by 2 edges.



8:10 DNF, off by 3 edges


----------



## csharsha (Jun 8, 2010)

*Check these scrambles out! (qqTimer)*

Hey everyone, 

I was generating scrambles off qqTimer this morning while solving 3x3x3, and I found 2 consecutive scrambles which were rather "simple". I myself average around 16 so I didn't really make great use of the scrambles but I would like you guys to try it out and post your times. I got a 11.97 on the first and 14.48 on the second. The second was just horrible as I still use 2-look for OLL, so I'm sure some of you will get great times on them.
1) L2 R D2 F2 B2 L' D' U' B R2 B' R L2 B' U L2 R F' U2 D2 L' F U L F2
2) R2 B2 F L U B' U2 F2 L' R U R U' F' B2 R2 L F2 L B D' F' R' B' R2 

So ya, please post your times!

Cheers!


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jun 8, 2010)

part of the cross is already done! for the 1st one.......
solving.....
then 2nd one.....
1)37.42 an average solve for me. (yeah i suck.)
2)47.94 kind of a terrible solve for me.


----------



## goatseforever (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm gonna go ahead and point out that there's already a sticky for scrambles. Not because I care, I just want to deprive some other douche the pleasure of saying it.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 8, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5799

EDIT: Dammit goatseforever

EDIT 2: 19.22 on first.....


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 8, 2010)

X Crossed on the first. SUB 30!!!!!!


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 8, 2010)

Man, I just feel like that first one can be solved in like 10 moves.



Spoiler



double x-cross: L' U' L U F U F2 L' F U' B2 (11)
3rd pair: L U L' U' B U B' (7)
4th pair: U' B U' B U' B' U' B (8)
OLL: l U L' U L U2 l' U' (8)
U-perm (11)

that's 45 moves.

I don't know how to annotate move so that's probably wrong. There's probably also a more efficient way that that. I should be studying for finals.

eh, so I found another way.

double x-cross: y2 L R' F' L' U' R' F R (8)
3rd pair: U2 L' U L (4)
4th pair: U B U B' U B U B' (8)
OLL: F' U' F L F' L' U L F L' (10)
A-perm (9)
39 moves


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 8, 2010)

1. 9.37
2. 12.60

second one wasnt that great for me


----------



## deepSubDiver (Jun 8, 2010)

16.78 on the first, nice x-cross. Was able to track the first F2L pair during the cross.


----------



## Enter (Jun 8, 2010)

x-cross 
13.40
the second one also x-cross 14.22 
btw I avg. 18-19 sec.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 8, 2010)

decent zz-esque solve for #1, done linearly, slowsolve (~1min):
y2 U2 R2 (2)
F U' F2 L' U2 L (6/8)
U' R U R2 (4/12)
U2 R (2/14)
d' R U R' (4/18)
U' R' U' R U' R' d R' U R B (11/29)
A-perm + AUF (10/39) 

LOLPETRUS linearsolve for #2:
z2 y L2 R' F R2 (4)
x2 y B R' U R U' R' U' R (8/12)
d (1/13)
M' U M' (3/16)
y' U2 R' U R U R2 U2 R (8/24)
U' R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' (12/36) yay CLS alg I learned last night. 
U' z perm (11/47 for me)

Edit: I'm gonna have some fun seeing how fasts I can execute my solution for the first one now 

Edit2: damnit. apparently I did the first scramble wrongly <_<


----------



## riffz (Jun 8, 2010)

I effed up the start on the first one.

1. 16.51
2. 16.90

I don't really practice yellow cross ever, so these are decent times... I guess.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 8, 2010)

9.91 for the first one (U perm)
12.10 for the second one (kinda sucks I guess, for that scramble anyway...)


----------



## Jani (Jun 8, 2010)

13.72 and 11.63
quite good.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 8, 2010)

1) 15.15
2) 23.88


----------



## TMOY (Jun 8, 2010)

(1,5) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,3) (-3,-3) (6,-6) (3,-6) (6,-6) (6,3) (0,3) (3,3) (3,0) (6,-3) (6,3) (3,-3)
8.43 for me. I suck on those stupid scrambles.


----------



## mande (Jun 8, 2010)

14.22, 16.32
I don't do yellow cross usually, and I average around 18, so these are pretty good times for me.


----------



## nck (Jun 8, 2010)

1) 19.63
2) MAJOR POP still trying to locate my centre caps...:fp


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 8, 2010)

L' B2 L B R F2 R' D' B D' R2 U2 L2 F D' F2 U2 B2 U R' U' R2 B2 U' F' 

Cross on D

I got 6.01 PLL skip 

My solution:



Spoiler



Dbl x-cross: y2 L2 R' D' U2 R (5)
F2L3: U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' (17)
F2L4: U' L' U L U2 y' R U R' (25)
OLL: U2 R B' R2' F R2 B R2' F' R (35)
PLL: U (36)

5.99 tps


----------



## Raffael (Jun 9, 2010)

3x3, cross on D:
U' L F' D' L2 U L B2 D2 R' U B2 L F' U R2 D2 B2 L2 D R D L' B2 D'

4 move x-cross (R' B2 R2 F), then 1 connected pair


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 9, 2010)

I just got this scramble from QQtimer
R' F


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 9, 2010)

(1,3) / (-1,6) / (3,6) / (5,3) / (-3,6) / (0,1) / (6,-3) / (3,4) / (-4,0) / (-3,6) / (5,6) / (3,1) / (6,6) / (5,4) /


----------



## @uguste (Jun 9, 2010)

4x4x4 : L' U L Rw R2 U2 L2 F2 L' R D Fw' Rw2 F2 U2 B L2 B2 Fw' F L' R' D' F2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw L' Rw2 R B' L2 D2 U2 R2 F' Uw Rw D U2

Lol centers


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 10, 2010)

D2 R2 F' D2 R' U R2 F U B' U B2 U F' L' F R' B U L B' L2 D' R2 D

x-cross, all the f2l pairs are already paired, and a pll skip =). I got 15.38

My solution:
x-cross: y' R D F' L F2 U B2 D2 (8)
2nd pair: y' U' L' U2 L y R U' R' (7)
3rd pair: U2 y2 R U R' (4)
4th pair: y R U' R' (3) 
OLL: U' r U R' U R U' R' U R U2' r' (12)
Donezo.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 10, 2010)

gavnasty said:


> 3rd pair: U2 y2 R U R' (4)



You could have done U2 L U L' and saved on a y2 rotation.


----------



## Escher (Jun 10, 2010)

D2 U L F' L2 B' R2 D F2 R2 U2 B F' L' D' R' L2 B2 R U D B L' F2 R

White x-cross is lol.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 10, 2010)

Escher said:


> D2 U L F' L2 B' R2 D F2 R2 U2 B F' L' D' R' L2 B2 R U D B L' F2 R
> 
> White x-cross is lol.



x' z' U2 R U z' x' R F y R U R' F2
y R' U R y' L' U' L
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
L U L' U L U2 L'
U' y F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

13.81 seconds, 43 turns = 3.11 turns per second, which is really good for me because my cube is a deteriorated F1 with the screws loosened as much as possible without it falling apart and its still stiff.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 11, 2010)

F' R2 F U2 R F R' U'

I got 1.11


----------



## @uguste (Jun 11, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> F' R2 F U2 R F R' U'
> 
> I got 1.11



I just got a scramble that is almost the same : R U' F' R' U' F R U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 11, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> F' R2 F U2 R F R' U'
> 
> I got 1.11


0.89 with stackmat


----------



## Rook (Jun 11, 2010)

For Roux users. Have your FB where it would be during LSE, and then do a z'

R' B' L' B2 R U F R B D2 R2 D' U2 R L2 U D B2 U' L2 F D L F' D2 

4 move FB, more if you start setting up your SB. 

I won't even bother typing my solution since I average ~40 seconds with Roux.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 12, 2010)

x' y
u2 r' F'
U2 R' U' r' U R2 U2 R U M' U r
U R' F' U' F U' R U R' U R
U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U


----------



## Feryll (Jun 15, 2010)

B' L B2 D R2 D F R2 F B R D L D L' R' U B' U2 F L2 D2 U2 R2 D'

I got 15.92 with it by X-crossing, but I'm sure more seasoned X-crossers could do it more justice.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 15, 2010)

Pseudo 2x2x2: (done)
2x2x3: *D2 F2 L' D L2 U* (6/6)
F2L minus a slot: *D L' F' D F* (5/11)
L5E: *L2 D L B D2 B'* (6/17)
L5C: *L2 F2 L F2 D R U F2 U' R' D2 L* (12/29)

'Twas fun.


----------



## joey (Jun 15, 2010)

last scramble: L D L2 F2 U F' B2 U B' R2 D L' U2 R2 B' R2 U2 L F D2 L2 B' U B2 F

time was 10.61, but it was actually 7 or low 8, cos the focus wasn't on the timer D:

z2 y U2 L' U' D2 R' F R2 (7 x-cross)
R' U2 R U R' U' R (7)
d R U' R2 U R U' F R' F' R (10)
U2 F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 (12)
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (14)


----------



## Laurentius (Jun 15, 2010)

Scramble: U2 B2 L R' D2 R D2 R L2 F L U' L2 R' B2 D' B2 U D2 B2 L2 R2 U' D' B2

Scramble with white on top, green in front.

Double X-Cross:
z2 y U' R2 D R F R D

F2L:
3rd pair: d' L' U L
4th pair: y U' R U R' U' R U R'

2-look OLL:
F R U R' U' F' U2 F U R U' R' F'
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R

PLL (AUF):
U


i was like xP


----------



## Feryll (Jun 16, 2010)

R' D' B' R F2 D2 B2 F2 U2 F' L' U' D2 F U F' D' F L2 B2 F2 L U' D2 R2

It's an average scramble, but a very odd solve 

I had 'solved' the cross, put all 4 f2l pairs in place, and when I got to OLL, all corners were oriented, and the 3 edges closest to me were flipped (???)

But then I looked at the cross again. Ofcourse, a piece was flipped :fp

But never fear, roux-man is here! I did M' U M U' M' U2 M, and was planning to do OLL, but yay, it was solved! I was only hoping to save the cross  So I did PLL and salvaged a 19.12s time on it.


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 16, 2010)

2x2
R2 F' R' F R2 F'
This was of qqtimer
I got 1.01


----------



## wing92 (Jun 19, 2010)

cross on R
B' R' F2 B R U B2 R2 B F L' F' L U D2 R B2 D2 B L2 D2 U' F' L F

solution: 
XCross: z y2 R F D R'
Pair 2: U2 L U' L' d R' U' R
Pair 3: L U' L'
Pair 4: U' L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L'
Anti-sune: (U) R U2 R' U' R U' R'
A perm (U') y2 x' L2 U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L' (yeah i know it's not very good)

41 moves, 16.77 seconds first try.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 19, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> 2x2
> R2 F' R' F R2 F'
> This was of qqtimer
> I got 1.01



lol 0.65


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 20, 2010)

Easy cross: L R' D' B2 F' D2 U' F2 L2 R' B U2 L2 R2 B L2 R2 U' L R' B2 L' B2 F U2


----------



## KrazyFK (Jun 20, 2010)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Easy cross: L R' D' B2 F' D2 U' F2 L2 R' B U2 L2 R2 B L2 R2 U' L R' B2 L' B2 F U2



So, does using this scramble and getting a new PB count as cheating?


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 20, 2010)

Pyraminx scramble off qqtimer:
B R L R L' B' l' 

easy FL, ll skip
i got 2.8


----------



## Feryll (Jun 20, 2010)

KrazyFK said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > Easy cross: L R' D' B2 F' D2 U' F2 L2 R' B U2 L2 R2 B L2 R2 U' L R' B2 L' B2 F U2
> ...



Yeah.

You have to get the scramble yourself off your timer.


----------



## KrazyFK (Jun 20, 2010)

Feryll said:


> KrazyFK said:
> 
> 
> > ajmorgan25 said:
> ...



OK, fair enough, I'll stick with my old time then.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 21, 2010)

Scramble: R' D2 F2 L D2 B2 R' B2 F2 R2 B' L2 R' F2 D' L' D' B' D2 B2 (20 FTM)
X-cross: x2 B’ R F2 R’ F’ L [6/6]
D’ R U R’ U R U’ R’ [8/14]
D2 U2 R U R’ D’ [6/20]
R U2 R’ U R U’ R’ [7/27]
U2 R U R’ U’ B’ R’ F R F’ B [11/38]
U’ R U’ R U R’ D R D’ R U’ D R2 U R2 D’ R2 [17/55]
Time: 13.72
TPS: Very slightly over 4.

Craziness.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 22, 2010)

Cross on R.

R2 U R' D R F D U' R' U L F' D B' L D2 U2 R' B L2 U2 B U' R' B2 

Free cross


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 22, 2010)

Floppy cube:
D2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U2 D2 L2 D2

Which can be simplified to M2 E2


----------



## @uguste (Jun 23, 2010)

2x2x2 : 

U2 F R F U
0.94


----------



## Tortin (Jun 24, 2010)

R U2 R' U' R2 U F' U2 F U'


----------



## Toad (Jun 24, 2010)

D L D L' D F' D2 F2 B L' F' D2 F D F' B D2 F D2 B2 F' D2 F U' D


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 24, 2010)

For 2x2:

R' F2 U F2 D L D' L' F2 R D2 R2 U B' U R U' F2 U B R' B' D R' F (cubemania scramble)

I got 1.19 forced LL skip


----------



## Johan444 (Jun 24, 2010)

L2 B D' B' U' R' U2 R2 L' U D F2 D' R' L2 U2 F2 D B' D2 U B2 L F' R'

For roux.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 24, 2010)

^^
A 32 move speedsolve for me.

Inspection: x
Second Block: U r2 U2 r' U' R2 U' R' U R U' R'
Corners: U F' U2 F U2 F R' F' R
Edges: M U' M' U M' U M' U2 M' U' M2


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 24, 2010)

1. 10.16 F2 B' U2 D' L F L U' F2 U' B' F D2 R2 B' U2 B2 F2 L' U B2 D2 B D2 L 

First one to get my solution gets a cookie.

Hint: I'm white cross, I love A-perms, and I have a feeling you will find my solution very sune. *hur hur*


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 25, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> 1. 10.16 F2 B' U2 D' L F L U' F2 U' B' F D2 R2 B' U2 B2 F2 L' U B2 D2 B D2 L
> 
> First one to get my solution gets a cookie.
> 
> Hint: I'm white cross, I love A-perms, and I have a feeling you will find my solution very sune. *hur hur*




cross: D2, Ri
F2l : RURi, (Y) RURi (Y) RURi (Y) RURi
Oll ll skip
Pll ll skip

send me the cookie!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 25, 2010)

U2 R2 B2 D' R' L F' L D' F' R' U' D2 F2 L' R' D2 R F D' U2 L2 U L2 F2

double-x cross on D. Too bad I suck at yellow, I got 12.96.


----------



## DanielHoskin (Jun 25, 2010)

F' L2 F U L' F U2 B' R2 B' R' B2 F D' F2 L R D B D' F' U' R D' L2

Cross on bottom. Pretty easy, got 10.61 and should have been faster.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 26, 2010)

lolscramble for 3x3 from cct

B F U B R2 D U F' L' R2 F' L R2 F L' D U' B F U2 F' U B F' D

roux/bld anyone?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 26, 2010)

Inspection: x2 y' x'
FB: F'
SB: U M' U' R' U' M2 U R'
NMCMLL: U F U2 F' U2 R' F R
(I fail at L6E)
L6E: M2 U' M' U2 M' U' M U M' U2 M' U' M U2 R L


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 26, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Inspection: x2 y' x'
> FB: F'
> SB: U M' U' R' U' M2 U R'
> NMCMLL: U F U2 F' U2 R' F R
> ...



That does not yield a solve..


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 26, 2010)

Really?


----------



## vrumanuk (Jun 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Inspection: x2 y' x'
> FB: F'
> SB: U M' U' R' U' M2 U R'
> NMCMLL: U F U2 F' U2 R' *F'* *R'*
> ...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 27, 2010)

vrumanuk said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Inspection: x2 y' x'
> ...


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 28, 2010)

L F' R D2 L U L F2 R U R2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 U2 R U' F2 R2 F R2 D' R2
2x2 from cubemania


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 28, 2010)

LOLscramble:
B D2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 L B U B D L2 D2 R2 D' L2 D2 B' L R' B' L' R2 B2


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 28, 2010)

gavnasty said:


> L F' R D2 L U L F2 R U R2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 U2 R U' F2 R2 F R2 D' R2
> 2x2 from cubemania



Ortega/CLL/EG/maybe even LBL are wins for this scramble.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 28, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> lolscramble for 3x3 from cct
> 
> B F U B R2 D U F' L' R2 F' L R2 F L' D U' B F U2 F' U B F' D
> 
> roux/bld anyone?



Wow, that was nice for BLD. 1:11.95 despite probably a 10 second memory recall pause. It should have been sub-1.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 28, 2010)

B' D B F L' R B2 R' F' D' F2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 F' D R B' F' D2 L2 R 

free x cross (cross on d), easy pairs, easy OLL (f R U R' U' f') and a U perm. 13.92 first try.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jun 29, 2010)

F' L2 B2 R' F' U' D2 R' F' L U' B R' B2 F' R' B U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' R2 F2
Super easy x-cross on f. I don't usually solve that side, but I got 12.26.


----------



## joey (Jun 29, 2010)

14:03:45 <+Spef> 6.59..
14:03:54 <+Spef> L R' D2 R' D' U' L R B' F U B L' D2 U' R2 B' L R' F L2 B D F2 D2
14:04:25 <%j`ey> opp cross?
14:04:38 <+Spef> ya
14:05:00 <+Spef> and zbll
14:05:14 <%j`ey> 7.65
14:08:25 < aronpm> lolscramble
14:08:27 < aronpm> 10.69 nl
14:08:34 <%j`ey> nl?
14:08:36 <%j`ey> NL??
14:08:37 <%j`ey> >_>
14:08:42 <+Spef> lol
14:08:42 < Zane> lol
14:08:49 < aronpm> w/e
14:08:53 < aronpm> lucky I guess


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jun 30, 2010)

U' L' R2 F B' D2 L2 F R2 B2 R D2 R D2 F2 L' B' F2 U' D' L' F B2 U2 B'
Nice very easy x-cross on D with easy f2l and LL . 9.79 nl.


----------



## Faz (Jun 30, 2010)

joey said:


> 14:03:45 <+Spef> 6.59..
> 14:03:54 <+Spef> L R' D2 R' D' U' L R B' F U B L' D2 U' R2 B' L R' F L2 B D F2 D2
> 14:04:25 <%j`ey> opp cross?
> 14:04:38 <+Spef> ya
> ...



haha 5.34, I went straight into the 3rd pair.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > 14:03:45 <+Spef> 6.59..
> ...



14.08 with about 30 lockups
9.58 on like the 5th try

Double X-cross: y z2 x R2 F L'
F2L: x' y L' U' L U2 L' U L U' L' U' L
F2L: U' y R U R'
OLL: U2 F R U R' U' y L' F' Rw U r' U' Rw' F R
PLL: U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'
Moves: 49
time: 9.58
TPS: 5.11


----------



## Raffael (Jul 1, 2010)

3x3, cross on D:
F2 R2 F U2 L B2 D2 B R2 B' R' U' L2 D' R F' D' R' D F' R2 B2 U' L F

I forced an OLL-skip which ended in a LL-skip.
Sadly this is all I can remember of the solve:

cross:y L' F' u L2
..
4th pair insertion (winter variation):
L' U2 (R U R') U2 L
no more AUF needed as far as I remember.

Maybe someon else can find the missing part.

btw, my time was a crappy 17.19


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 1, 2010)

R2 D' F2 U B' L' F2 R2 B' D2 L2 R2 F R B' L U2 F L2 R2 D2 B' L' U2 R' 

cross on top


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 1, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> R2 D' F2 U B' L' F2 R2 B' D2 L2 R2 F R B' L U2 F L2 R2 D2 B' L' U2 R'
> 
> cross on top



ZOMG 13.01

X-cross: x' U' R x' U F2 R y2 U F2 R2 U F R' F'
F2L #2: U' R U' R' (mistake) 
#3: U2 y' R' U' R
#3: y L' U L
#4: y2 U2 L' U L
OLL: 
PLL skip.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 3, 2010)

kir should take a look at this scramble 

D2 U2 F D2 L2 R' D2 R D2 U L U' L2 R B' R' B' D2 U L R B' F D F'


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2010)

F2 B D R' B F' D2 U F' D2 F R2 D2 B D2 R2 L' U' L' F2 U' L' F L' U'


----------



## @uguste (Jul 5, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> F2 B D R' B F' D2 U F' D2 F R2 D2 B D2 R2 L' U' L' F2 U' L' F L' U'



F2L : x2 y' R' F' U2 L U' L' U L U F' U' F' (12 HTM) 
Then C OLL and J perm


----------



## Toad (Jul 5, 2010)

@uguste said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > F2 B D R' B F' D2 U F' D2 F R2 D2 B D2 R2 L' U' L' F2 U' L' F L' U'
> ...



Nice solution!! The y at the start should be y' however.


----------



## @uguste (Jul 5, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> @uguste said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 5, 2010)

D' U' F2 B' L2 F' B D B R' U' R' U' F' B U2 D B' F' R2 L2 B R D U2 
The most amazing scramble I've ever received. From QQ. 22 MOVES.

Triple x-cross: z2 y' L' U L U R y R' U2 R2 
F2L #4: y' R' U R U y R U R'
OLL: U' f' L U' L U f
PLL: U'


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 5, 2010)

wtf.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 6, 2010)

D L' U' F R2 B2 U F R D' B2 F' U R2 B' F2 L2 D B F2 L2 B U' F' R'
Got it off QQtimer

CROSS ON F
cross: Y z' R U' D' F L2 (Sorry i know i still do cross on top )
F2l:
1. z2 Y' U R U' R'
2. U2 Y' R U' R'
3.U' L' U L 
4. U2 L U2 L U Y' L' U' L U' L' U L (Please come up with a better solution)


''W'' OLL and Y perm


----------



## Feryll (Jul 6, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> D' U' F2 B' L2 F' B D B R' U' R' U' F' B U2 D B' F' R2 L2 B R D U2
> The most amazing scramble I've ever received. From QQ. 22 MOVES.
> 
> Triple x-cross: z2 y' L' U L U R y R' U2 R2
> ...



:fp


----------



## wing92 (Jul 6, 2010)

B2 D2 R' B2 U' R L' U2 R' L2 B D2 B2 D2 F D' U F' L2 B' U2 B' L' B2 L2

3 sides to choose from with two parts of the cross in place already.


----------



## Winball (Jul 6, 2010)

D2 B' F D' F' B2 D L' U B R2 B' R2 U D' B' L2 U2 D2 F2 U R F L' B'

easy cross


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 6, 2010)

pyraminx - just got a 3move scramble, then a 4 move in a row (not including tips)

35.	3.77	R' L U' l r b u 
36.	3.23	L' U' R' L l' b' 

previous pb single was 6.00 :-/


----------



## Carrot (Jul 6, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> pyraminx - just got a 3move scramble, then a 4 move in a row (not including tips)
> 
> 35.	3.77	R' L U' l r b u
> 36.	3.23	L' U' R' L l' b'
> ...



haha =D the shortest pyraminx scramble I have ever got was a 3 mover... INCLUDING tips  (L U l')


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 7, 2010)

R F U F' R U F2
I +2'd, yeah


----------



## Samania (Jul 7, 2010)

Pyraminx scramble: U' B L U' L B' U' u' r' l

2x2: U F R U2 R U2 R F.

I find the 2x2 scramble indimidating for some reason.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 8, 2010)

Cross on D:
D' B R2 F' U R' U2 F2 D U F' D R2 F2 L U D R2 U' D' F2 B' U' D2 B'

9.46 on this Lolscramble. It was an easy to see double (triple?) Xcross.

Chris


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 8, 2010)

omg lol 10.24^^^
Triple Xcross (I don't ever see xcrosses)
(U R U' R')x3 Last slot
Corners skipped, adjacent edge flip OLL + U

my fastest solve ever.


----------



## @uguste (Jul 8, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Cross on D:
> D' B R2 F' U R' U2 F2 D U F' D R2 F2 L U D R2 U' D' F2 B' U' D2 B'
> 
> 9.46 on this Lolscramble. It was an easy to see double (triple?) Xcross.
> ...



lol I sub-9'd


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 8, 2010)

7.71 after failing my 2nd and 3rd tries lol


----------



## Toad (Jul 8, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Cross on D:
> D' B R2 F' U R' U2 F2 D U F' D R2 F2 L U D R2 U' D' F2 B' U' D2 B'
> 
> 9.46 on this Lolscramble. It was an easy to see double (triple?) Xcross.
> ...



*QUAD X-Cross* lol.

D' F' R L' U L R U y' R' U' R y R' U2 R2

y' R U' R2 U' R2 F' R U R' U' R' F U2 R'

28 move linear. Lol.


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 8, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Cross on D:
> ...



umm, I think the solution you gave might be wrong. I inversed your solution and got something very close to, but not quite the scramble. After the Quad Xcross part of your solution I had the last pair built in the U layer...

LOL 5.84 with some practice, using the triple xcross.


----------



## Toad (Jul 8, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > cmhardw said:
> ...



Fixed, cheers.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 8, 2010)

L U' B2 D L' D L2 D B' D2 F2 R U2 F2 L' B L2 U R2 U F' L D2 B' U2

Accidental double x-cross ha...9.49...great lookahead


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 9, 2010)

L U2 B' U R B' U' B2 R F D2 U R' L B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L' R D 

All I got was a 16, normally when I try to make x crosses I fail badly. I'm sure some of you guys would be able to make use of it as I seen 3 F2L pairs already made providing you use the cross on D.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 9, 2010)

2x2x2 F U' F2 U F' R2 F U F2 U


----------



## Toad (Jul 9, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> L U2 B' U R B' U' B2 R F D2 U R' L B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L' R D
> 
> All I got was a 16, normally when I try to make x crosses I fail badly. I'm sure some of you guys would be able to make use of it as I seen 3 F2L pairs already made providing you use the cross on D.



y' D R' B F' R' F' R
U2 L' U L
y' L U2 L' U' L U L' 
y' U' R U' R' U2 F' U' F R U R' y R' U R



32 moves linear.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 9, 2010)

D R' U R' L2 B F2 R U L' D U F R2 U' B' R D2 B L' R' F D2 U L


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 9, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> 2x2x2 F U' F2 U F' R2 F U F2 U


Hate that CLL


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 9, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2x2 F U' F2 U F' R2 F U F2 U
> ...



R'FR2F'RU2R'U'R2...


----------



## KrazyFK (Jul 10, 2010)

Using only half-turns:

B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F2 

5 moves left me with only a 3-cycle of edges left: F2 B2 U2 R2 D2

Finish with: xy R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 10, 2010)

Amazing scramble that the bot in #Rubik just gave me:
U2 F R2 U' R' F' U2 R F U2
Uhm, lolwut? 5.16 and I'm awful at 2x2, plus I had lockups.


----------



## Forte (Jul 13, 2010)

(0,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,3) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-4) 

LLOLLOLOLOLOLLOLOL

AHAHHAHAHAHAH

WTF QQTIMER


----------



## Neo63 (Jul 13, 2010)

[email protected]

(3,-3) (-3,3) (3,0) (0,2) (1,1) (-1,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (2,3) (-2,4) (-2,0) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (6,0)

got 8.69


----------



## robindeun (Jul 13, 2010)

(-5,0) / (-3,2) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-3,2) / (-5,4) / (6,-4) / (6,6) / (-5,2) / (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,4)

lol I got 8.91


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 14, 2010)

(10.30) U D2 F' D2 F' U' D L2 D' L R' D F R2 F' B2 U L' R2 U L' B2 D R' D'


----------



## Forte (Jul 14, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> [email protected]
> 
> (3,-3) (-3,3) (3,0) (0,2) (1,1) (-1,0) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (2,3) (-2,4) (-2,0) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (6,0)
> 
> got 8.69



that was a normal solve


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah, normal for me too. I had parity as well.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 14, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Earlier I had a scramble that was a EOLine skip and I lost the scramble     



Spoiler



the sad thing is i didnt even get a PB on it..i got 28.00...


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 16, 2010)

Cross on bottom: L F2 U F' L' F L' F U D' R D' B D R' D2 U2 L R' F R2 F B2 L R' 

9.63 solve, *beautiful* double Xcross.

--edit--
also LOL (3 move Xcross)
Scramble cross on bottom: L' B2 D' U R2 D L2 R U' R2 L2 B F L2 D2 B' R F' U' D2 B D L2 D L2

Chris


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 17, 2010)

D2 R2 F' L R D L2 B2 F R2 U' L U' D' F2 R2 D' R D' R2 F U' F' D R2


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 17, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> Amazing scramble that the bot in #Rubik just gave me:
> U2 F R2 U' R' F' U2 R F U2
> Uhm, lolwut? 5.16 and I'm awful at 2x2, plus I had lockups.



2.22
z2 L' U L y R U2 R' U' R U2 R' F R' F' R
14 moves, 6.3 tps
2.97 
y2 x' F L' U2 L U y' R2 U R U' R2 U
11 moves, 3.7 tps
lot of lockups on the 2.97


----------



## CubeX (Jul 17, 2010)

*2x2 3 Move scramble from qq timer...*

Hey guys, 

I just got a 3 move scramble from qq timer for 2x2.

Scramble: F2 U' F2

Time: 0.66

Imagine this being in a competition...

My reaction to the solve would be like, 'What the...'


----------



## plechoss (Jul 17, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> also LOL (3 move Xcross)
> Scramble cross on bottom: L' B2 D' U R2 D L2 R U' R2 L2 B F L2 D2 B' R F' U' D2 B D L2 D L2
> 
> Chris


lolol 6.69 first try  pll U


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 17, 2010)

U R2 B' R F' R U2 B2 R F L' U2 F U2 R' D2 R U2 R2 D' B L' U2 L' F 

Lolscramble....very very easy x-cross...then I got an OLL skip and a lefty J perm lol...7.18...I average about 16....sooooo

O btw...cross on U


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 17, 2010)

L2 D2 R2 U' L' U B2 F2 R' D' U2 L2 R2 B' D' L2 R2 F U2 L' B F' L' D R2
4 move X cross from CCT, had a G perm so i only got 17.17


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 18, 2010)

F R' F2 R2 U F' L2 D F L' B F2 D' B2 F2 L' U D' R' D' L U' D' L2 R' 
Nice corners.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 18, 2010)

Super easy.

U F' R D' U2 B2 U' L F' L' F' L2 D2 U2 L R2 D U R2 D2 L2 U2 L R2 B2


----------



## Faz (Jul 19, 2010)

40.84 DNF by 2 edges

B' U2 F' B2 U' R2 U' L F L B R2 D B2 F' R' D2 B2 F2 U' D2 L' F' U' D'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 40.84 DNF by 2 edges
> 
> B' U2 F' B2 U' R2 U' L F L B R2 D B2 F' R' D2 B2 F2 U' D2 L' F' U' D'



Lololol 1:44.66 with 31 memo :fp Huge exec mistakes. But nice scramble.


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Jul 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 40.84 DNF by 2 edges
> 
> B' U2 F' B2 U' R2 U' L F L B R2 D B2 F' R' D2 B2 F2 U' D2 L' F' U' D'



2:23.13 (1:30.10) solve 
i suck at memo :fp


----------



## Winball (Jul 19, 2010)

got this scramble in gqTimer.
Free cross on top (1 move)

F2 B U R' D' B F2 L2 B' U2 D' F' L' F2 L' F2 U' L' F' U F' U R' D2 R


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 20, 2010)

B2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 U' B2 U R2

I haven't solved it yet. 25 moves, and 20 of them are 180 degree turns!

Also from gqtimer.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 20, 2010)

L U R D' B' F U2 D2 B' U2 F2 U2 R' D' B R2 B' D' U' R' U' B R U R2

Columns first. Also probably rather nice for BLD.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jul 22, 2010)

After 3 consecutive x-crosses I decided to post one of them:

B' U2 L' F2 L R' U2 F' L2 R D2 U L F2 D2 R' L2 B' F' L2 R B2 L D' U

really easy. I only got 15 second OH though. I'm sure someone could get close to a 10 OH.


----------



## gavnasty (Jul 22, 2010)

R D' F2 R' F L' D L' F2 U B U2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 U B2 D2

PLL skip. after the cross you can basically do the rest of the solve without turning the cube.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 23, 2010)

X-cross
B’ R’ F2 R F R2 B R’ B2 D2 L2 F2 D’ R2 U’ R2 B’ L2 U’ R U2 R2 F2 L’ U R’



Spoiler



z’ y U’R’ F R F U’ F’ u2 L’
L’ U’ L d R’ U 
R2 U’ R’ U R U R’ 
U’ L’ U’ L2 F’ L’F
U’ R U R’ U R U2 R’
U2 F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R F’


I got 12.69, 56 moves at 4.4tps using my v5.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 23, 2010)

<Venim> 3x3 Scramble #9261: D2 R B' D U B D B F L' B' F' D F' U2 D2 L2 B' F2 U' D L' F' U D'


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 23, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> B2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 U' B2 U R2
> 
> I haven't solved it yet. 25 moves, and 20 of them are 180 degree turns!
> 
> Also from gqtimer.



That's a domino scramble...


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 23, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> 
> 
> > B2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 U' B2 U R2
> ...



?Huh?


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 23, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> ...



That's a scramble for the 2x3x3.


----------



## David0794 (Jul 23, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> L U2 B' U R B' U' B2 R F D2 U R' L B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L' R D
> 
> All I got was a 16, normally when I try to make x crosses I fail badly. I'm sure some of you guys would be able to make use of it as I seen 3 F2L pairs already made providing you use the cross on D.



lol my f2l sucks:

D F' R L2
#1 y' F R' F' R
#2 U2 L' U L
#3 y R U2 R' U' R U' R' 
#4 y U' R U' R' F R' F' R
U' F R U R' U' F'
PLL-skip, no AUF 

(9.65 btw)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 23, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> ...



2x3x3. They're the same thing. You probably went to put in a 2x.xx time, but the little "time" box wasn't active. This has happened to me before.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jul 24, 2010)

x-cross with an extra F2L pair:

F2 D F' D' R L2 F U2 D2 B2 R F2 B' U2 R' U2 L2 R' F2 R D2 B' U2 D' F'


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 24, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> x-cross with an extra F2L pair:
> 
> F2 D F' D' R L2 F U2 D2 B2 R F2 B' U2 R' U2 L2 R' F2 R D2 B' U2 D' F'



100 [posts!


----------



## Winball (Jul 24, 2010)

F U' B R' B2 D2 U B' D U' B L2 U F' D' U' B' F' R' D' L R2 D2 U2 B'


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 24, 2010)

OMFG.

D R' U2 B' R2 U L' F' L2 R' D R' D2 B' D2 B2 D' R D2 B R D2 R' F B 

11.35

EDIT: 5th try 9.32


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 25, 2010)

[21:50] <Venim> 3x3 Scramble #9489: D2 R2 U R2 U' D2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 R B2 D2 L F2 D' R' D2 L' R2 B2 R L F2 
[21:50] <Brandon> Lol, Roux users would love this scramble. 
[21:50] <Brandon> 4 move first block.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> [21:50] <Venim> 3x3 Scramble #9489: D2 R2 U R2 U' D2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 R B2 D2 L F2 D' R' D2 L' R2 B2 R L F2
> [21:50] <Brandon> Lol, Roux users would love this scramble.
> [21:50] <Brandon> 4 move first block.



Actually, there's a 3-mover in the scramble.

And about 15% of positions have a 4 move first block (if you're color neutral), so it's not rare at all.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 25, 2010)

B L B' F L' R2 D L2 D2 R B F' D L2 D' B2 F2 R' D2 B U' F D2 U' B

Meh, 17.xx OH.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jul 26, 2010)

WCA standard. White cross on top and green in front:

F U' F2 U2 D F2 D' U2 R2 F2 B2 U B2 D2 L U' B2 F2 L2 B U' F' L' U R

LL skip which I got a time of 7.08 with. Horrible solve. But LL skip so ya.

For cross, do red, green then orange, then do orange and blue F2L, then blue/red, then red/green, then green/orange. LL skip. No AUF.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 27, 2010)

Easy X-cross 
R' U D F' R B D R F2 B' U' B' F U' B U' R' B F R' D' R2 F' D L
Edit: Another easy scramble from QQtimer
U' F D2 B F2 R U' D F2 B' D2 B' L R2 U D F' D2 F2 D F2 R' U D2 B2


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 28, 2010)

[18:57] <Venim> Pyraminx Scramble #1457: L B U b 
1.14


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 29, 2010)

F2 D B D R D' B' D' R F' L2 U2 B' U' L' B2 D L2 F R2 F' U2 R2 F' R

8.46 PLL skip lol...wow


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Jul 30, 2010)

R2 F2 U B' L D2 U R F L' F2 R B' U' L' R B2 F U F U L' D' R
x cross


----------



## gavnasty (Jul 30, 2010)

B R F U F2 R U' R2 F' U L' U R D2 F' R F R2 F2 D2 L' B' L2 U2 R2

vavoom.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 30, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> OMFG.
> 
> D R' U2 B' R2 U L' F' L2 R' D R' D2 B' D2 B2 D' R D2 B R D2 R' F B
> 
> ...



PLL skip with 2 look OLL


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 31, 2010)

Square 1 

(3,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (3,4) (0,2) (-5,0) (0,4) (6,4) (2,2) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,5) (3,0) (4,3) (-4,5) (-5,3) (0,3)


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 31, 2010)

2x2 scramble:

F R2 F' U' F2 U F' R2 F U'

whole first side is done already.
I'd like to see someone do a sub-1 with this!


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jul 31, 2010)

U2 R2 B U2 L' R F2 U' D2 R2 L2 B' U2 F R' D' R2 D L R2 F' D L2 U R

If you do it right then it's an easy F2L.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 31, 2010)

B2 F L2 B' L U' R' D F2 U R' L2 B' L' D2 L2 D' F2 L' D2 U B U F D' 
easy X-cross and PLL skip


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jul 31, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> OMFG.
> 
> D R' U2 B' R2 U L' F' L2 R' D R' D2 B' D2 B2 D' R D2 B R D2 R' F B
> 
> ...



7.55 with a v-perm. Double x-cross.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 31, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> OMFG.
> 
> D R' U2 B' R2 U L' F' L2 R' D R' D2 B' D2 B2 D' R D2 B R D2 R' F B
> 
> ...



x2 y L' F U' F R2 F'
y' R U R'
y' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r'
U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U2

43/7.82 = 5.5 TPS


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 1, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> OMFG.
> 
> D R' U2 B' R2 U L' F' L2 R' D R' D2 B' D2 B2 D' R D2 B R D2 R' F B
> 
> ...



:fp first time i tried it..cube slipped out of my hand and i got 20.76

EDIT: second time...happened again..got 19.29 this time.... :fp


probably be cheating to count this as my PB 
EDIT: didn't slip outta my hand this time...still didn't get sub-15 though lol 16.38


4th try 14.46
cube keeps locking up so i cant get any better than this


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 1, 2010)

(-2,2) / (-3,-3) / (1,0) / (0,4) / (2,6) / (-2,2) / (0,6) / (2,-5) / (-1,0) / (6,0) / (4,3) / (3,-2) / (6,6) / (-2,-5) / (2,2) / 

27.25 =P


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 1, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> OMFG.
> 
> D R' U2 B' R2 U L' F' L2 R' D R' D2 B' D2 B2 D' R D2 B R D2 R' F B
> 
> ...



5.74, 1-look F2L xD

F' U' L' U r2 U2 R U' R'2 U' R U2 R' U' R
U2 R B' R'2 F R2 B R'2 F' R
Sexy J

37 moves/5.74 = 6.45 TPS


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 5, 2010)

Weird 4x4x4 scramble:

D2 B Fw F' L Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' F U2 Fw L Rw' R2 F Uw2 U' Rw' D Uw2 U B2 F2 R' Uw' F2 R U2 R' Uw B2 L2 Uw' F2 Rw B R' B2 Rw2

It kinda "looks" easy


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 5, 2010)

Cross on Left

B R F' L' R U' R' L2 F2 L' U2 L' R2 F2 R L F' B2 R2 F U2 B' D F' D

Quite an interesting scramble.


----------



## JackJ (Aug 7, 2010)

2x2

U2 F2 U' R2 U

From QQtimer


----------



## irontwig (Aug 7, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> [21:50] <Venim> 3x3 Scramble #9489: D2 R2 U R2 U' D2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 R B2 D2 L F2 D' R' D2 L' R2 B2 R L F2
> [21:50] <Brandon> Lol, Roux users would love this scramble.
> [21:50] <Brandon> 4 move first block.



2x2x3 easily in 15s inspection o_0


----------



## mark3 (Aug 8, 2010)

Desired cross colour on bottom for this one...

L' D2 B' R' D L2 U' B' D R2 D' L' B U2 B R2 B' R F' D2 L B' D L D

Cross: y' D R' F R2
F2L 1: y' U R U' R'
F2L 2: y U L U' L'
F2L 3: R' U' R U2 R' U R
F2L 4: F' U2 F U' R U R'
OLL: f R U R' U' f'
PLL: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2

PB of 11.20, a second and a half better than my previous PB.

This solve is soooo juicy smooth.


----------



## clover (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not very good at speedcubing just yet but this scramble seems pretty easy to me.

D' L D2 R U B' F' L2 R' D U2 R' B F' L2 D' B' F D' B F L D2 U' L

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 8, 2010)

823.	0.78	U2 R U F R' F' U


----------



## irontwig (Aug 8, 2010)

clover said:


> I'm not very good at speedcubing just yet but this scramble seems pretty easy to me.
> 
> D' L D2 R U B' F' L2 R' D U2 R' B F' L2 D' B' F D' B F L D2 U' L
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.



Probably for FMC, sometimes when I get "blocky" scrambles when practicing speed I'll try something too fancy and fail. In a speed solve I would probably just use the 2x2x1 and let the other blocks break uo.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 10, 2010)

Scramble: B2 L B U L2 R2 U' B F' R2 D2 L' D' U B F U' F2 D' U' B' L R2 B R

Your cross: x y' R' U R2 U' R U2 z

Enjoy the rest of your F2L


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 10, 2010)

B' D2 F U' L2 U' B F2 L R2 U2 L' F2 U2 L' R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 B2 F U2 F2 L

2x2 block already made and the cross is very easy. Rest of the solve was easy as well. Off of CCT.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 10, 2010)

L2 D2 U2 R' L D2 L' F R L U F2 D2 F' U B' U B' F' D2 F2 R B2 L2 B

:s


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 10, 2010)

2x2:
R2 F2 U' F' U' R F U' F2


----------



## Raffael (Aug 11, 2010)

mark3 said:


> Desired cross colour on bottom for this one...
> 
> L' D2 B' R' D L2 U' B' D R2 D' L' B U2 B R2 B' R F' D2 L B' D L D
> 
> ...



your solution won't work for me.
but it's a really nice sccramble.
I saw the triple x-cross during preinspection, had a bit of luck with multislotting the fourth F2L-pair, have just learned this exact OLL-case and a-perm is a nice finish off.

D F' R' F' R2 B2 L' B' R' (9)
y' R U2 R' (3)
l U' l' U' l U l' B' U B (10)
a-perm (9)

9.31, 31 moevs HTM


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 11, 2010)

U' R' F' R F U2 R2 F2 U F2
2x2


----------



## Tord (Aug 11, 2010)

Neat 3x3x3 scramble from qqTimer:

R2 F L2 U' R B' U B' U B F L2 U2 F2 L F R F' L' B2 L F' D U2 F'

2 move cross, fine F2L and an U(a) perm.



Spoiler



I got 12.97, but I am sure others will do a lot better. Lock-ups and 'nerves' damaged the F2L :<


----------



## Gavin (Aug 11, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG.
> ...



6 Move double x cross
18 move F2l... 
Doesn't get much easier than that.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2010)

L U L2 F U2 D2 L B U2 B' F' L' U L' D B' L2 B F2 R' U' D2 R D L 


F' U L' U2 D F R' L F' R' B2 F R2 L2 F' B D2 U F D' B L' U2 B2 R


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 11, 2010)

(-5,-3) / (-4,-1) / (-2,3) / (6,-3) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (-2,-3) / (-1,3) / (0,6) / (3,-4) / (6,4) / (6,6) / (2,0) / (-2,-3) /

aaaaah 32.31 and I average 1:40 !!! (see signature!)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 13, 2010)

2x2 scramble: U' F2 R2 F' R U' F R' F' U'

2x2 scramble: R F' R2 U' R2 U' R F2 R U'

2x2 scramble: R2 U' R2 U' F' R F' R' F2


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Aug 13, 2010)

2x2
R F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U
easy layer


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 14, 2010)

B2 L' U2 B2 L D' F' R L2 B D L U F' D U' B' R' L' D2 U B2 U F' B'

Once you get to the last pair, I think it's just a commutator of corners from there and it's solved.

X-Cross: z' x' F2 U' R2 U' B
2nd F2L pair: R2 U R' U2 R U
3rd F2L pair: x' R2 U' R U R2 U' R U
4th F2L pair: x2 B r U R' U' L' U R U' D

Done.

29 moves. 

Can be performed sub-5.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Aug 15, 2010)

U F' R' U F2 R U' F R' U2 (2x2)


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 15, 2010)

U' B2 F2 L2 D L2 D' B2 L2 D L U2 B' F2 U L' R2 F L U'
I got 9.69. Personal best.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 17, 2010)

B2 L2 B L' D2 U2 R2 U' F' D2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 U' B' U2 D' B' D2 L D B' L

Wtf....


----------



## Feinster (Aug 17, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> U' B2 F2 L2 D L2 D' B2 L2 D L U2 B' F2 U L' R2 F L U'
> I got 9.69. Personal best.



Lol 7.08 first try on that. PB too


----------



## Shortey (Aug 17, 2010)

Feinster said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > U' B2 F2 L2 D L2 D' B2 L2 D L U2 B' F2 U L' R2 F L U'
> ...



Nou.


----------



## plechoss (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes said:


> B2 L2 B L' D2 U2 R2 U' F' D2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 U' B' U2 D' B' D2 L D B' L
> 
> Wtf....



lol 5.86
x2 U' L D'
U R U' R' 
y U' R U' R'
y U' R' U' R
y U F U' R U R' U F' 
M' U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M'


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 17, 2010)

plechoss said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > B2 L2 B L' D2 U2 R2 U' F' D2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 U' B' U2 D' B' D2 L D B' L
> ...



I got 6.38 btw @{


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Feinster said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > U' B2 F2 L2 D L2 D' B2 L2 D L U2 B' F2 U L' R2 F L U'
> ...



lmao 6.77..............................prediction of response: lolben

EDIT:


Yes said:


> B2 L2 B L' D2 U2 R2 U' F' D2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 U' B' U2 D' B' D2 L D B' L
> 
> Wtf....



lol 8.00


----------



## plechoss (Aug 17, 2010)

8.53 B2 U F' D2 L R D2 F D2 R2 L D' F' L2 F' B2 R2 L2 U' F U2 D' L' U2 D' - cross on D 


Spoiler



x2 y L U R U B' L'
x2 U2 L' U' L
R U R'
F U R U' F' r U R' U' r'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ortega 2x2 people check out this scramble of QQtimer:
F R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' U2


----------



## TMOY (Aug 18, 2010)

lol, this scramble is nothing else than a well-known PBL alg done on F/B layers


----------



## Basel (Aug 18, 2010)

2x2

U2 F' U2 F R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F 

Look at this Scramble.I cannot explain that


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 18, 2010)

Basel said:


> 2x2
> 
> U2 F' U2 F R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F
> 
> Look at this Scramble.I cannot explain that



lolol, R2 and a easy h coll


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 18, 2010)

R U' R' F U2 F U2 F' U'

@thescrambleabove Wow. I didn't see the U2 + PBL for a little while because the pretty pattern messed with my head.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 18, 2010)

For U2 F' U2 F R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F why not just x' U R2 U2 B2 U R2 for the solution?


----------



## Kian (Aug 19, 2010)

[20:07] <Kian> ,2 
[20:07] <Venim> 2x2 Scramble #3592: U F 
[20:07] <Kian> WTF 
[20:07] <TimReynolds> LMAO 
[20:07] <JT1> LOL 
[20:07] <statue> reminds me of a friend from school 
[20:07] <cincyaviation> WAT 
[20:07] <statue> omg


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 19, 2010)

Kian said:


> [20:07] <Kian> ,2
> [20:07] <Venim> 2x2 Scramble #3592: U F
> [20:07] <Kian> WTF
> [20:07] <TimReynolds> LMAO
> ...



1.97


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 19, 2010)

Kian said:


> [20:07] <Kian> ,2
> [20:07] <Venim> 2x2 Scramble #3592: U F
> [20:07] <Kian> WTF
> [20:07] <TimReynolds> LMAO
> ...



Screenshot for proof:


Spoiler


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 19, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> For U2 F' U2 F R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F why not just x' U R2 U2 B2 U R2 for the solution?


x' z' R' R2 U2 R' F2 U2 essentially the same thing though


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 19, 2010)

9.73 L U F U' B2 F R D2 U' B U' R' B2 F L R' U R F' U2 D' R2 F L' B2 

I did that with cross on yellow, which I suck at, so you know it's good.

It's like what you get when you to a 2x2 scramble on a 3x3. 3-gen, without really being 3-gen.

Cross on Bottom.


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 19, 2010)

R L F' D U' F' B2 D' U2 F B2 D' U' F' R2 L' U' R L' B D2 U2 F L2 F' 

6th try 10.55


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 19, 2010)

Cross on bottom: B L U F' L' R2 D U2 F U F2 R L2 D B R' B2 F' D2 U B' D' L2 F2 B


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 19, 2010)

ExoCorsair said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > [20:07] <Kian> ,2
> ...



lol 

Yay for 1 move layer and LL skip, I got .29 with stackmat.

Epic facepalm scramble


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 19, 2010)

L2 R B' U L' R2 D2 U' L2 D U' B' D2 U L2 R D L' R' D2 B' L' U' L' R'

y L2 R U' R' D' L2
U2 y' R U R'

Finish however you want.

In the actual solve, I did the same first 6 moves, but then did the rest of the F2L different and popped on LL


----------



## Rinfiyks (Aug 19, 2010)

I call this the hypnosis scramble.

R B' R' F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L' R2 D2 L' R2 D2 L' R U' B F2 D2 U' F D B D U' B F

I just forgot to press space after my previous solve. :confused:
While applying this scramble, the timer was still running (on CCT) and I did not notice, despite the scramble being directly below the massive clock which was ticking away.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 20, 2010)

R' D' F2 D' F2 R U2 L' B U' D2 B U2 B' U B' F U2 L2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 L

5 move double x-cross. DOUBLE X-CROSS oooooooo.


----------



## ariasamie (Aug 20, 2010)

D2 F' R D' F B D L U' F2 R' B' U' B R' L2 D' U' L F D2 U' R B' D2

except the easy cross, notice how the first pair is already pair up, and can be inserted before the last cross edge is done.


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 21, 2010)

Cross on D -

L R2 D U2 B U B2 L D2 U B R2 B2 U2 R F' U2 B2 U2 B' F D2 F2 D2 R

11.92 PLL skip

it was my 2nd PLL skip in a row actually.

3 move x-cross, several ways to get an easy f2l, good OLLs


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 24, 2010)

2x2: U2 F R2 F' R F U R2


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 25, 2010)

Pyraminx: r b B' U R' U' R' B' L U R L' B L R U R' U L' R U B' U' B' U

Such a long scramble, but such an easy solution...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 27, 2010)

3x3x3 - R L2 U' F' U D' F' D2 F' D' R U2 B' R L F2 R2 U' D F2 L B2 R2 U D2

This was nice. Just set my record on it. Sub 17 for the 1st time.

x2 u2 L' u R' u'

leaves f2l pairs in back left corner and on the front.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 27, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Pyraminx: r b B' U R' U' R' B' L U R L' B L R U R' U L' R U B' U' B' U
> 
> Such a long scramble, but such an easy solution...


3.19


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 28, 2010)

B' F L F' B U R U F2 R' B' D' L2 R2 D' L U2 B U' F U L' D2 F L 
Cross on R


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 29, 2010)

*Best 2x2 Scramble ever.*

U R' F' R' U' F' U R
I got this in CCT. 
tell me your time.


----------



## Edward (Aug 29, 2010)

There's a thread for easy scrambles...

2.46.


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 29, 2010)

Edward said:


> There's a thread for easy scrambles...
> 
> 2.46.



:O sorry.


----------



## Diniz (Aug 29, 2010)

0.41 =P


----------



## Truncator (Aug 29, 2010)

0.58


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 29, 2010)

0.71.

NEW WORLD RECORD!!!! AHHH!!!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 29, 2010)

.30

edit: I got this from the WCA 2x2 scrambler.


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 29, 2010)

Tied the record .96


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 29, 2010)

.64


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 29, 2010)

.22


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 29, 2010)

0.66 stackmatted.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 29, 2010)

.22 stackmatted. Technically it was OH too


----------



## @uguste (Aug 29, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> .30
> 
> edit: I got this from the WCA 2x2 scrambler.



lol I got U once with this scrambler


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 29, 2010)

U' D R2 L' B' L2 U2 L D2 B' R' F' R F' L2

Easy cross and first F2L slot.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 29, 2010)

3x3x3 Cross F: D2 L2 D2 R B L B' R D' F U2 D L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D'

Hahahahahaha.

I got a 10.03.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Aug 29, 2010)

2x2:
F U' R2 U'
from qqtimer
1.07 on stackmat



Spoiler



y2 U R2' U R'


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 29, 2010)

.34


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sir E Brum said:


> 2x2:
> F U' R2 U'
> from qqtimer
> 1.07 on stackmat
> ...



1.06 ha


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 1, 2010)

R' L' B' U2 D F D' U2 L' R2 F' D' L' U2 R2 L2 U B' R2 F B R' U L2 U' 
Nice and blocky.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 2, 2010)

2.25 U' R' F' U R' U' F2 U' 

I think, Ben Whitmore could sub-1 it.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 2, 2010)

U R F' B R B2 L2 R2 B' F2 D' U' L B2 D' U B2 L' U2 L2 F2 B' D F2 D

I got 6.05...+2


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes said:


> 2.25 U' R' F' U R' U' F2 U'
> 
> I think, Ben Whitmore could sub-1 it.



IM AUSOME. 0.98.

But srsly, I havent practised 2x2 lately and I've been averaging 3 - 3.5 when I do a solve.


----------



## nccube (Sep 3, 2010)

L' B' U2 R' F2 U L R' B2 L' D B' F2 U B D' F L' R2 B' L2 F2 U2 B L


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 3, 2010)

B' L2 R2 U2 L R B2 F R2 B' F L' R D' R2 D U2 L B F2 L2 B2 F' R' U

Heh, Roux plz


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 4, 2010)

R F2 U2 L U2 R F2 R2 F U L B2 L2 B2 L2 D L U' B2 F. Lololol for CFOP.
I got 11.94.


----------



## joey (Sep 4, 2010)

last scramble: F U L' F2 B2 D B D' F U' F2 D' B D U L2 R2 U' R' F' R' B2 R2 L2 B
7.71 on yellow.


----------



## plechoss (Sep 4, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> B' L2 R2 U2 L R B2 F R2 B' F L' R D' R2 D U2 L B F2 L2 B2 F' R' U
> 
> Heh, Roux plz


7.31 lol

x' U2 r U2 R2 U R
U F R U R' U' F'
U' M2 
WAT


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 4, 2010)

Cross on U

R' U L' D2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 U2 B F2 U2 F U2 D' L2 D2 U L D2 U' L U B

If you do the cross this way... (which I did)
y2 R F L' F2 U' R2 D2 L2

...all four F2L pairs are 3-movers!!! (+ AUFs, of course)  
z2 U L' U L
y2 U' R U R'
y2 R' U' R
y' U2 R' U' R

(I finished with my 2-look OLL + U perm, but that doesn't matter in this context) 
R' U' F' U F R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2


----------



## akiramejin (Sep 5, 2010)

R2 U R2 F2 R2 U R2 F
For 2x2. 1 move solve. sigh.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 6, 2010)

U L2 F' B2 U R F2 U2 R' D' U' F' U2 F' R' B2 F' L' R2 U D2 L' D U' R'

Given by Hubi. CRAAZZYYY Scramble. Sadly, I only got a 7.30 on it. Stefan got a 7.19. Faz got a 5.55. 4.xx 2nd try.


----------



## koreancuber (Sep 7, 2010)

D F D2 U F2 R' F2 D' B2 R' L' F' U B' F' L2 B' D2 U F' D' F L' R2 D' 

whoa... almost no rotations, and a pll skip.... can't reconstruct my solve, but 9.95 5th try.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes said:


> 2.25 U' R' F' U R' U' F2 U'
> 
> I think, Ben Whitmore could sub-1 it.



duh

Edit: 1.02


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 7, 2010)

joey said:


> last scramble: F U L' F2 B2 D B D' F U' F2 D' B D U L2 R2 U' R' F' R' B2 R2 L2 B
> 7.71 on yellow.



10.91


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 8, 2010)

L' R' U2 R B' F' U' B2 F' L' R2 D' R F' U2 F U' B' R2 U2 B' L2 B2 D B

I can has 2-move 2x2x2 block?
I CAN HAS X-CROSS?


----------



## Faz (Sep 8, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> U L2 F' B2 U R F2 U2 R' D' U' F' U2 F' R' B2 F' L' R2 U D2 L' D U' R'
> 
> Given by Hubi. CRAAZZYYY Scramble. Sadly, I only got a 7.30 on it. Stefan got a 7.19. Faz got a 5.55. 4.xx 2nd try.



My solution was

x2 U' R' U R' U' R U R' D2
U' R U R' U R U' R'
R' U2 R U R' U R
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'

= rotationless solve, 40 moves.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 8, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> PhillipEspinoza said:
> 
> 
> > U L2 F' B2 U R F2 U2 R' D' U' F' U2 F' R' B2 F' L' R2 U D2 L' D U' R'
> ...



What is the x2 then?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 8, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > PhillipEspinoza said:
> ...



Kidding, right?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 8, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



Yeah, of course I am .


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 8, 2010)

(3,-4) (0,4) (3,0) (0,3) (1,0) (-2,5) (6,5) (-2,2) (-1,0) (0,1) (4,3) (0,5) (0,3) (0,4) (2,5) (6,0) (-5,0)

z2 / (0,-4) / (-4,-3) / (3,0) /
(1,0) / (0,3) /
(0,6) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-2,1) / (-3,0) /
(3,3) / (-1,2) / (-2,-2) / (3,6) / (0,6) / (-1,0)


----------



## nccube (Sep 9, 2010)

U2 F L D2 F D' F U B' F R B' R B U D' B2 U2 D' F2 U2 B' L F2 D' 

I got 4:12.99 DNF 'cause I did CO incorrectly


----------



## pappas (Sep 10, 2010)

lmao easy scramble for 3x3. B2 F2 L2 D' L' B2 F D B L' R D U2 F2 L' D2 U' B L2 R F' D2 B2 U2 B
I only got 11.xy but it's soooooo easy. It's got a 2x2x2 block. Generated by CCT.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 10, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> lmao easy scramble for 3x3. B2 F2 L2 D' L' B2 F D B L' R D U2 F2 L' D2 U' B L2 R F' D2 B2 U2 B
> I only got 11.xy but it's soooooo easy. It's got a 2x2x2 block. Generated by CCT.



Lmao, I wanna see someone do bld with that. 3 cycle corners. loool
Will do later.

Edit: z2 y U L' U' L D L' U L D' U' for corners. (edge safe)


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 10, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> InfernoTowel said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing scramble that the bot in #Rubik just gave me:
> ...


Me got 2.19
easily


----------



## aronpm (Sep 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > lmao easy scramble for 3x3. B2 F2 L2 D' L' B2 F D B L' R D U2 F2 L' D2 U' B L2 R F' D2 B2 U2 B
> ...



33.43

Not counting as a PB... 

EDIT: Corners are just y' U' RD2R' U RD2R' timmajor sucks at comms


----------



## @uguste (Sep 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > lmao easy scramble for 3x3. B2 F2 L2 D' L' B2 F D B L' R D U2 F2 L' D2 U' B L2 R F' D2 B2 U2 B
> ...



1:22.68
First sub-2:30 time


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Sep 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > lmao easy scramble for 3x3. B2 F2 L2 D' L' B2 F D B L' R D U2 F2 L' D2 U' B L2 R F' D2 B2 U2 B
> ...



lol, 50.65
my first sub 1


----------



## Citius (Sep 10, 2010)

2x2
U2 R' F' U R' U' F2 U


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 10, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> R' D' F2 D' F2 R U2 L' B U' D2 B U2 B' U B' F U2 L2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 L
> 
> 5 move double x-cross. DOUBLE X-CROSS oooooooo.



11.89 after a few solves. Sune and Z.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Sep 11, 2010)

U' B F U2 D' B2 L D R' F2 D F L' R2 D' F L B' D2 U' L F L' B D


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Sep 11, 2010)

Don't have a pyraminx...XD


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 11, 2010)

ThumbsxUpx said:


> Don't have a pyraminx...XD



what does this have to do with anything


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 11, 2010)

3x3 weird cross L' B2 U F2 D F' U2 R' B' R F U' D2 L2 D' B2 R L D2 L R2 B U' L2 F


----------



## @uguste (Sep 12, 2010)

L2 R U' R2 D' B R' D2 L2 R' B' F' U' F2 U' F' D' B' F' R B F R' B' F

19.95 OH (first sub-20)

Double x-cross : F R2 U L2 y U R2 U' R2 (8 HTM  )
F2L 3 : y U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (8/16)
F2L 4 : U2 L U L' U y R' U R (8/24)
OLL : U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
PLL skip


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 15, 2010)

*Please try this Scramble*

Hi guys and girls, I average around 24 sec average of 12 solves on the 3x3x3. While practicing today I got this scramble

R2 D2 L' D R' F' L R2 B2 L F D' B D U L B2 F D' U' L2 R D' L U 

I got a time of 8.65 seconds with a PLL skip, I don't think I made more than 40 moves, will post my solution here too, but I am sure some of you could get Sub 6 on this . I would be interested in knowing your times.

My solution, I scramble with White on top and Green on front.

Cross : B2 F2 L R2 then z2 (I make cross on top )
1st pair : R' U R U' F' U F
2nd pair : R' U R U2 y R U R' then y2
3rd pair : R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
4th pair : L' U L
OLL : R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL : U'

I am sorry for not making it in the proper thread, can a moderator please move this to the correct area.


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 15, 2010)

what was your solution, i tried it twice and got Awkward+Gperm and then Adj Edge flip + Bad R perm. Average solves

OH yea theres a easy/funny scramble thread that this belongs in, btw


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 15, 2010)

Whats so easy?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 15, 2010)

I didn't get anything decent, either in time or in cases. There isn't even any nice obvious way to get an xcross out of it.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 15, 2010)

A thread for this has already been created, the easy/funny/hard/weird scrambles thread. I got 20.65.


----------



## maggot (Sep 15, 2010)

i also agree to post in correct thread.

i tried this scramble and i did get a PLL skip, but i did not have the same solution as you. 2 "bad" f2l slot for me, and W OLL. time was 16.88


----------



## Neo63 (Sep 15, 2010)

15.94 with awkward G perm


----------



## avgdi (Sep 15, 2010)

I got 23.32 with an A perm.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 15, 2010)

Not as nice as I thought it would be, but still a very nice scramble. I got 9.86 non lucky.


----------



## cyoubx (Sep 15, 2010)

I got a T perm, but it was a terrible solve.


----------



## Novriil (Sep 16, 2010)

R' U2 F2 R2 F' U' D F' L2 B R U2 F U R2 U' D' L R U2 F' U B L2 R

very nice! (I just started and my hands were cold. Time were 18-20)
I got 13.78

Actually I failed at Y perm.

x2 L R y L R' U' F' y U R L' U2 R' L (R U R' U')x3 y R U R' +OLL and PLL. Should have done much faster.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Sep 16, 2010)

I just got a 11.59 solve, should've been faster, F2L was sub-6 with fail LL.
Scramble was:
L' B' L' F' R F' R' U F L2 U B2 L2 D B2 L' U' F U' B L' U2 L' F' L' 
Solution:
D' L
R U2 R' U' R U R'
U2 y2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
F R U R' U' F' U2
F U R U' R' F'
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
R' U R' U' x2 y' R' U R' U' l R U' R' U R U B2

Thinking about it, 11.59 was probably ok for a 3-look OLL and awkward PLL.


----------



## ukrcuber (Sep 17, 2010)

i got 8.92 on it xD


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 17, 2010)

(3,3) / (6,6) / (-1,0) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-2) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (5,-3) / (-5,6) / (6,0) / (0,6)

2.05 lol


----------



## vrumanuk (Sep 18, 2010)

L2 F2 R2 B F L' R B F D2 U2 L2 U2 B F' R' U2 F2 L2 D2 U F' U L R'
lolz


----------



## jca11 (Sep 18, 2010)

try this one :
F R2 D R' L D L F B2 R' U L' B F' U2 F L' D2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 B' R

LOL cross


----------



## Toad (Sep 19, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> (3,3) / (6,6) / (-1,0) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-2) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (5,-3) / (-5,6) / (6,0) / (0,6)
> 
> 2.05 lol


 
Err where did that come from?!


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 19, 2010)

qqtimer
pyraminx: L' U L R U R' U' b'


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 19, 2010)

L2 U' L2 U' L F' U' L2 R D' R2 F R F2 B' D' R' D2 B2 U B R2 F' L D' 

1 move cross on D, I got 11 but I'm a bit disappointed as I thought this could of been the sub 10


----------



## QCcuber4 (Sep 20, 2010)

*One move cross scramble!!! omgwtfbbq!!*

WOO, oK w/e, jsut thought it was cool. Its a CCT scramble.

B' D2 U B2 F' R2 F' D2 U' R2 B' F2 D2 R2 B2 F' L U L B L' U2 B2 D U'


it gives a one move cross on top layer. pretty sweet.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice scramble, I got 15.64 OH.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 20, 2010)

12.60 OH. PLL skip. Nice scramble.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 20, 2010)

*veryangrysurprisedface*
14.43 2H sadface.
Could've easily been a sub10 if I wasn't using my piece of crap Memory.


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 20, 2010)

Isn't there a thread for like easy/cool/weird/funny (or something like that) scrambles?


----------



## frogmanson (Sep 20, 2010)

9.54 2H and 15.09 OH


----------



## nmvdeco (Sep 20, 2010)

12.37 2H, I like it


----------



## mark3 (Sep 21, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> I just got a 11.59 solve, should've been faster, F2L was sub-6 with fail LL.
> Scramble was:
> L' B' L' F' R F' R' U F L2 U B2 L2 D B2 L' U' F U' B L' U2 L' F' L'
> Solution:
> ...


 
So I did this scramble and finished F2L at 3 seconds, keep in mind I average 18's.

X-Cross: D' L
2nd and 3rd pairs: R U' R' U' L U L'
4th pair: U' R U R'

Got and 12.03 the first time cause i had 3LOLL and 2LPLL, got it down to 8's.

13 move F2L is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 21, 2010)

12, an easy x-cross in their too. 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...rambles-thread&p=456930&viewfull=1#post456930


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 21, 2010)

mark3 said:


> So I did this scramble and finished F2L at 3 seconds, keep in mind I average 18's.
> 
> X-Cross: D' L
> 2nd and 3rd pairs: R U' R' U' L U L'
> ...


 First try, i got 11.15, i got a stupid y perm, but I found a shortcut


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 21, 2010)

11.15 nl*.* Anti-Sune G perm.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 22, 2010)

2x2 ortega solve:

scramble F R' F R2 F2 U' F' U' F U2 

2 move first face + OLL


EDIT: another 2x2: U2 R F' R
I got a 0.95 on this one...and i average 7-8 seconds...lmao


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 22, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> 2x2 ortega solve:
> 
> scramble F R' F R2 F2 U' F' U' F U2
> 
> 2 move first face + OLL


 
R2 F R F' R' U2 R' U R U


----------



## irontwig (Sep 22, 2010)

vrumanuk said:


> L2 F2 R2 B F L' R B F D2 U2 L2 U2 B F' R' U2 F2 L2 D2 U F' U L R'
> lolz


 
In a few minutes: L' F2 R B U2 R' U F' U2 F U' F R2 R' B2 L B R' B' L' B R2 F R' B R F (27)


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 26, 2010)

Cross on F

R U L2 R2 U F2 L' R' U' B2 L2 U R' L2 U' B D2 B R D2 U' F2 U2 D2 L2

All four F2L pairs are completed, with two already in place


----------



## syuhei222 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Amazing 3x3x3 Scramble!*

My friend found this scramble.
L' R2 U' B2 R' F2 D F U' B2 F D' U2 B2 F L2 B' F D2 B2 F2 L2 R' U2 F'

Cross on bottom color
W-X-cross

Masato Onobe's best time is 3.87.
Mine is 4.55.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 28, 2010)

syuhei222 said:


> My friend found this scramble.
> L' R2 U' B2 R' F2 D F U' B2 F D' U2 B2 F L2 B' F D2 B2 F2 L2 R' U2 F'
> 
> Cross on bottom color
> ...


 
What was the solution


----------



## Faz (Sep 28, 2010)

y2 U D R' F
y' U L' U L U2 L' U' L 
U R U' R'
Then easy OLL and T perm

That was my solution, and I got 4.49 first try.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 28, 2010)

9.44 first try after memoing my solution

Speed-FMC


Spoiler



U D L' B
E' F R' F' R D'
U' R U2 R' U' R U2 R'
6 move OLL, U-Perm

(hope I got the E-direction correct. I never use those)


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 28, 2010)

wow I fail and got 13.05


----------



## coinman (Sep 28, 2010)

18.80 first try, good for me.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 28, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> y2 U D R' F
> y' U L' U L U2 L' U' L
> U R U' R'
> Then easy OLL and T perm
> ...



I did the same thing, but when I got to the last F2L pair, I did a stupid sledgehammer thinking it would help. But no. I got a crappy COLL into a U-perm and ended up getting an 8.36. 

No more "advanced" tricks for me.


----------



## Elliot (Sep 28, 2010)

I just got 6.99 on my first try! I had the same solution as Faz.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 28, 2010)

6.91 first attempt  Same solve as Faz'
Impressive scramble!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 28, 2010)

lewl. double xcross, easy OLL into sexy J perm
i definately sub8'd that. not counting that as pb


----------



## Rinfiyks (Sep 28, 2010)

y2 U D R' F
y' U L' U L U2 L' U L
U y L' U' L y' R U' R'
Chameleon U2 T-perm
5 seconds faster than my PB


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 28, 2010)

12.65 first attempt. good for me. 
wow double x-cross in three moves!


----------



## qqwref (Sep 28, 2010)

Faz's solution is a lot nicer than what I did. I was trying U'DR'LF'L' for the xcross and that didn't leave good things afterwards. I think I got a low 6.xx with his solution (re-execution).


----------



## cuBerBruce (Sep 28, 2010)

syuhei222 said:


> My friend found this scramble.
> L' R2 U' B2 R' F2 D F U' B2 F D' U2 B2 F L2 B' F D2 B2 F2 L2 R' U2 F'


 


Spoiler



D U L' B (4)
U2 R' F' U' F (9)
R (10)
U' B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U2 (19)


----------



## @uguste (Sep 28, 2010)

syuhei222 said:


> My friend found this scramble.
> L' R2 U' B2 R' F2 D F U' B2 F D' U2 B2 F L2 B' F D2 B2 F2 L2 R' U2 F'
> 
> Cross on bottom color
> W-X-cross



6.44 PLL skip 
y2 D U R' F
U' L U2 L' U L U L'
L' U L U2 y' R U R'
U2 l' U R D' R' U' R D x
U2


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 28, 2010)

syuhei222 said:


> My friend found this scramble.
> L' R2 U' B2 R' F2 D F U' B2 F D' U2 B2 F L2 B' F D2 B2 F2 L2 R' U2 F'
> 
> Cross on bottom color
> ...


 

11.13 I hammer'd and got T Oll plus G perm.


----------



## riffz (Oct 2, 2010)

2x2 scramble:

F' U' F R'

0.55


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 2, 2010)

2x2 scramble: R, U, R, U', R', U', F2


----------



## Escher (Oct 2, 2010)

Whoa, I only just saw the scramble Syuhei posted. 4.80 with a hangover...


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 2, 2010)

cuBerBruce said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Whaaaaaat 9 move F2L


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 3, 2010)

Here is an interesting 2x2 scramble

U R' U' F' U2 R' U F2 U F' R' U' F' R' F' R F R2 U' F' U R U F' U'


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 3, 2010)

2x2 from QQ: F2 R' 

lol


----------



## qqwref (Oct 3, 2010)

cuBerBruce said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



D U L' B (4)
U2 R' F' U' . F R (10)
insert at .: R D R' U2 R D' R' U2 (18)


----------



## dChan (Oct 4, 2010)

I got 12.75 one-handed with this scramble:

F U R D' B L2 D' B' D' F' L2 F L2 U D F2 B' L F L' R2 U' B D' B' (cross on F)

Solution below.



Spoiler



x' R U2 R' z U2
z' U y' R U' R2 U' R
y' U R U' R2 U' R
U z U' D R2 D' U
z' U2 z U' R U
z' U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2



I was warming up when I did this, so, unfortunately, my TPS wasn't too high. I could see that it was going to be an OLL-skip, but it wasn't forced, so definitely lucky. I'm sure you fast OH'ers out there can easily sub-10 this.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 4, 2010)

dimwmuni said:


> Here is an interesting 2x2 scramble
> 
> U R' U' F' U2 R' U F2 U F' R' U' F' R' F' R F R2 U' F' U R U F' U'


 
WOOT
Layer skip LOL
I got 1.14first try


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 5, 2010)

This was a pyraminx scramble I got on CCT:
U L U' R U' R' U L' B' 
Obviously got a new PB w/ it at 2.35 seconds, lol. Sub-WR ftw.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 7, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> This was a pyraminx scramble I got on CCT:
> U L U' R U' R' U L' B'
> Obviously got a new PB w/ it at 2.35 seconds, lol. Sub-WR ftw.


 Haha. Two edge flip. 1.52 stackmat. I'm so stealth. But seriously, don't highlight my post.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 8, 2010)

B2 R' B R D U2 R2 B F2 R' B' D' F2 D2 R F' R U2 D' B' L' B D2 L2 U'


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Oct 8, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> B2 R' B R D U2 R2 B F2 R' B' D' F2 D2 R F' R U2 D' B' L' B D2 L2 U'


 
Wow. After a bunch of tries, I got 6.45 OH on this. Great scramble. 32 move speed solution.


----------



## Escher (Oct 8, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Wow. After a bunch of tries, I got 6.45 OH on this. Great scramble. 32 move speed solution.



I found a WV-LL skip 30


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 8, 2010)

Escher said:


> I found a WV-LL skip 30


 
How? The WV-LL skip I found was still 32.


----------



## Escher (Oct 8, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> How? The WV-LL skip I found was still 32.



I call it the 'forget to count some moves' method.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 8, 2010)

U R U' L B2 D U' R2 D2 R' U' R U L2 F2 L B2 R U R2

qqtimer scramble. 9.98 OH


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 9, 2010)

2x2: U' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R'


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 9, 2010)

2x2
U2, R2, U, R, U'


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 9, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> 2x2
> U2, R2, U, R, U'


 
What's special about that?


----------



## TheBB (Oct 10, 2010)

U2 R' B' U2 B L B' D2 B R2 D' R' B' D F' D B' D L2 U2 L2 B' U' R F

Double x-cross minus a cross piece (and easy third pair): D L D' L2 D2 L' R2

Any better?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 11, 2010)

L' R' D2 R' D L2 R U2 L2 B' R L D' L2 R U D F' B L' D2 B L' F' U2 

I got 11.34. I'm sure someone can sub 6 this. 



Spoiler



Solution:
D' F U' F R2 U' L2 
Y L' U L
U2 R U' R'
Y R U' R2 U R
Y U' L' U L
U' f' L' U' L U f
Y' CW U Perm


----------



## Tortin (Oct 11, 2010)

The hell?

r' R' B u U2 B D2 B2 L f' u R' B' F U2 D2 F B2 f' U2 u' f' U' u2 f u2 L' u' r R2 F' B f R u' R2 L2 F' R' f'


----------



## clover (Oct 14, 2010)

D2 U L D L2 F R' U L U' L2 D2 U2 F' U F U2 F2 R' U D' B' F' L B2


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 15, 2010)

Sq-1: (3,0) / (-3,6) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,3) / (1,1) / (-3,5) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (3,0) /

I couldn't get anything good on this scramble though :/


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 15, 2010)

clover said:


> D2 U L D L2 F R' U L U' L2 D2 U2 F' U F U2 F2 R' U D' B' F' L B2


 
5 move xcross IIRC and easy to lookahead the next pair..very easy scramble, 11.02 first try (should have been sub 10 but i almost started doing wrong oll)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Sq-1: (3,0) / (-3,6) / (3,3) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,3) / (1,1) / (-3,5) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (3,0) /
> 
> I couldn't get anything good on this scramble though :/


 
DNF (4:26.17). I memorized correctly, but recalled the wrong letter for the last corner.  I still have yet to get a successful BLD solve with this shape case.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 15, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> DNF (4:26.17). I memorized correctly, but recalled the wrong letter for the last corner.  I still have yet to get a successful BLD solve with this shape case.


 
Of course, the crazy guy has to try it BLD =_=


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Of course, the crazy guy has to try it BLD =_=


 
I'm sure lots of people were thinking it; you're just the first person to actually say it. 

I guess I am a little bonkers about doing square-1 BLD right now, but I just can't help it - it's so much fun!

And it is a really nice scramble; I actually got a 17.52 regular on it (my average is close to 40) - EP skip. (Although it wouldn't count anyway since I already saw the scramble when I did it the first time BLD.)


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 16, 2010)

2x2: R2, U, R2, F2, L2, U', R2,


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 16, 2010)

(6,-3) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (-2,5) / (6,6) / (-5,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,5) / (-5,6) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) /
3 move solve /(-3,3)/(-1,6)/(-3,4)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 16, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (-2,5) / (6,6) / (-5,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (0,-3) / (-3,3) / (-3,3) / (0,5) / (-5,6) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) /
> 3 move solve /(-3,3)/(-1,6)/(-3,4)


 
Wow, where did you get that scramble?


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 16, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, where did you get that scramble?


 Just appeared on qqtimer. My pb was reduced from 28.34 to 4.61


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 17, 2010)

2x2: R' F U2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 R U2


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 17, 2010)

L F2 R2 L2 D2 F' U' R2 U' F2 B' U' B D B' U' B' R' U2 F' L D R' L F' 

Speed or FMC, you pick...


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Oct 17, 2010)

Try my method 2x2 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrhPRr_1Klw


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 17, 2010)

lol 2x2 scramble from qq: F2 U2 F'


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 20, 2010)

U R U B R B' R U b u'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 22, 2010)

7.59 F' B R' D' R2 F D2 B R B2 L2 B' L' R2 U2 D2 R' L2 F' D' F' U2 F' R F2


----------



## nccube (Oct 24, 2010)

U2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R' L2 B' D U2 L' U' R2 F2 U F' B R2 B' D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 24, 2010)

R L2 B2 U2 B2 R U B F' D2 U' R' B U2 D' B' D U2 B' R B R D' R D 

3 move cross plus ADF


----------



## emolover (Oct 24, 2010)

U' L U' B2 Rw R2 D2 R' F2 D' Rw' D' L' D' F U2 F U' Rw' L' U Rw B2 D2 R Rw' F2 R' U' B2

Two centers are already solved.

This is one 4x4.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 25, 2010)

(5, 0) / (0, 0) / (-5, 0) / (2, -4) / (4) / (3) / (-5) / (-5) / (-3) / (-2) / ddUd


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 25, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> (5, 0) / (0, 0) / (-5, 0) / (2, -4) / (4) / (3) / (-5) / (-5) / (-3) / (-2) / ddUd



12.45 lol. I normally average about 18ish, PB is 12.71 I think.

EDIT: 2:22.34 BLD


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 25, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> (5, 0) / (0, 0) / (-5, 0) / (2, -4) / (4) / (3) / (-5) / (-5) / (-3) / (-2) / ddUd


5.72. That's a pretty slow tps as it was an 8 move solve 
4.68 3rd try
3.88 quite a few tries later


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Oct 27, 2010)

Insanely easy 4x4 centers: B D' U' L' f2 r2 F' D2 U2 F R B2 U2 F2 R B L2 F' L' D f2 B2 R2 u2 f' F2 D2 f2 F2 U' B f2 U' D2 B F R2 L U2 R2


----------



## JackJ (Oct 27, 2010)

ThePuzzler96 said:


> Insanely easy 4x4 centers: B D' U' L' f2 r2 F' D2 U2 F R B2 U2 F2 R B L2 F' L' D f2 B2 R2 u2 f' F2 D2 f2 F2 U' B f2 U' D2 B F R2 L U2 R2


 
WAT


----------



## qqwref (Oct 27, 2010)

D2 U R' F2 D R2 D' R2 U' D' F' B L' D2 L D R' L2 D' F D B2 D F2 R2
lolcross on D


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 27, 2010)

qqwref said:


> D2 U R' F2 D R2 D' R2 U' D' F' B L' D2 L D R' L2 D' F D B2 D F2 R2
> lolcross on D


 
lol'd at it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 27, 2010)

u=-2,d=0 / u=-5,d=0 / u=-1,d=0 / u=6,d=-5 / u=-3 / u=6 / u=-4 / u=-4 / u=3 / d=-1 / UUUd

I failed and got 13.74


----------



## Faz (Oct 28, 2010)

ThePuzzler96 said:


> Insanely easy 4x4 centers: B D' U' L' f2 r2 F' D2 U2 F R B2 U2 F2 R B L2 F' L' D f2 B2 R2 u2 f' F2 D2 f2 F2 U' B f2 U' D2 B F R2 L U2 R2



Yesss 29.90


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 28, 2010)

qqwref said:


> D2 U R' F2 D R2 D' R2 U' D' F' B L' D2 L D R' L2 D' F D B2 D F2 R2
> lolcross on D


 
Haha nice, 14.79 which is still pretty good for me. Preserved the 1x1x2 while making the cross, and solved that pair first.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 30, 2010)

sq-1: (0,2) (0,-2) (3,3) (0,3) (-1,0) (1,0) (0,5) (1,1) (6,0) (0,5) (0,3) (3,0) (3,3) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (-3,3)


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 30, 2010)

Someone get sub WR full step on this: (0,-1) (0,6) (0,1) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,4) (0,3) (3,5) (0,5) (-2,4) (0,3) (5,5) (-5,0) (3,0) (-3,0) (6,3) (-3,3)


----------



## Rook (Oct 30, 2010)

3x3: B' L2 R2 F D R2 D2 U B2 D' U' L' R B' R2 F2 U L' U2 B2 R' F' R' F2 L' (qqtimer)

lol2x2block.


----------



## XXGeneration (Oct 30, 2010)

F2 L' U R2 D B2 R L' B2 R' F' R D' F' R' U F L B' D R2 F' L R B'
easy x-cross, and super easy pairs.


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 30, 2010)

D' B2 D' U R2 B2 D2 U2 B' U F' U R2 D' U' R2 B F D' U2 L2 U2 F' D U'

lolxcross on D 

1-2 free pairs, depending on solution. I saved the pair in U layer after xcross, did second slot, and the pair was preserved.

12.37 with a F R U' R' U' R U R' F' OLL then U perm


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 31, 2010)

B2 F' L2 U' L' B2 D2 L U2 F L' D' R' B' F L2 R B2 F U2 L' R B2 F2 D

Cross on D

Double X Cross: y' D' R' D2 F' D (5)
F2L 3: y U' L' U L U R U R' (8, 13)
F2L 4: y' R U' R U R U' R' (7, 20)
OLL: r U R' U' r' F R F' (8, 28)
PLL: (U2) x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R' (9, 37)

37 move full step speedsolve

11.50 
~3.1 TPS lol


----------



## qqwref (Oct 31, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> B2 F' L2 U' L' B2 D2 L U2 F L' D' R' B' F L2 R B2 F U2 L' R B2 F2 D
> 
> Cross on D
> 
> ...


 
And you could've even used a 2-twist:

Double X Cross: y' D' R' D2 F' D (5)
F2L 3: y U' L' U L U R U R' (8, 13)
F2L 4: y' R U' R U R U' R' (7, 20)
LL: L U' R U R' U' R U L' U' R' U R U' R' U' (16, 36)

Not the most efficient 2 twist, I know, but it's cool to see a 4 look solve


----------



## Rook (Oct 31, 2010)

B D2 R2 D' R2 L D2 F2 B2 L' B L B' F U B' F' R' L D' U' F' D2 R2 U2 

lolcross on U.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 31, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Someone get sub WR full step on this: (0,-1) (0,6) (0,1) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,4) (0,3) (3,5) (0,5) (-2,4) (0,3) (5,5) (-5,0) (3,0) (-3,0) (6,3) (-3,3)



Lol, 19.21


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 31, 2010)

B2 F U' R' D' U2 L' D F2 L D' L' D' U' L U' L' R U' F' R' B' D U2 L
Look at where the U-centre cross pieces are. I could see first pair by doing B2 F2 R2 L2 then 4 edge flip


----------



## InfernoTowel (Oct 31, 2010)

D' U2 B2 F' D2 B2 F2 L R2 D U' B' F2 U L R U2 F' U2 F' R2 B F R' B2


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 31, 2010)

qqwref said:


> And you could've even used a 2-twist:
> 
> Double X Cross: y' D' R' D2 F' D (5)
> F2L 3: y U' L' U L U R U R' (8, 13)
> ...


 
Haha, i didn't even notice that the LL was a pure twist since it was a U2 off and I was speedsolving. I guess I should've noticed it when I reconstructed it. Lol, still only 1 move shorter.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 31, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Someone get sub WR full step on this: (0,-1) (0,6) (0,1) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,4) (0,3) (3,5) (0,5) (-2,4) (0,3) (5,5) (-5,0) (3,0) (-3,0) (6,3) (-3,3)


I got 14.34 EP skip, not bad considering I lockup a lot...


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 31, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> B2 F' L2 U' L' B2 D2 L U2 F L' D' R' B' F L2 R B2 F U2 L' R B2 F2 D
> 
> Cross on D
> 
> ...


 
i got a 32 move PLL skip 

Double X Cross: y' D' R' D2 F' D
F2L 3: R' U2 R y L' U' L
F2L 4: R U' R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R
OLL: y R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F'

after a practice, I got this solution sub-10 lol

EDIT: 7.61


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 1, 2010)

R2 F R2 F2 U2 B2 L' R2 F2 D2 F D2 U' R' B2 R' U' R U' B' R' U2 F' L' F
Someone do something good with this.

My solution:


Spoiler



x2 y' U2 R' U' R'
y' R U' R' L U' L'
y U2 R' U R U' R U R'
-at this point, I know notice that a nice 1x2x2 is formed, but don't pay attention-
U' R' U R U' R' U R
then spatula and zperm.

I got a 12.65, but I feel others should be able to do better.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 1, 2010)

Uw' U2 R' D B2 R D' F2 B Rw2 Fw' F' D L2 R' B2 Fw D2 F Fw2 R' B' L' B L' R2 F' D2 R Fw2 Uw' B Fw2 Uw2 D2 L2 Rw2 U Rw' R


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 2, 2010)

R2 U2 F' D L2 D' F2 D U' R B2 U B R' D F2 L B L' B R F2 R U' D2
cross on bottom

to preserve the xcross i just did M2 U2 M2 . another pair was preserved in it
got a a pll skip on it too. wish i did it with warm hands though . only a 14 second first try


----------



## celli (Nov 2, 2010)

Novriil said:


> I did this green in fort and white top.
> B F2 D2 U2 B2 U2 L R D' L R2 B' U F L' R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 B' U
> 
> hope i wrote it don right  it's from CCT. cross and F2L IS REALLY GOOD.



I had an oll-skip


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 2, 2010)

R L2 B U2 B F' R2 L U2 B' F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 L D2 L D R2 B'

Wtroux. I can't decide which blocks to use...

::EDIT:: Got a 15.15 with a pop. ::EDIT::


----------



## joey (Nov 3, 2010)

last scramble: R2 L D' B' R2 U L U2 L U2 L2 D2 B2 F D2 U' F U L' F' R L B L2 B
8.16
Cross on U. Blue for me.
I did x-cross and then got another one by accident XD

x2 y2 U' D F R' F R F' D'

I can't remember the rest of my solution from there.


----------



## Kian (Nov 4, 2010)

I just got these three 2x2 scrambles in a row. Somebody could do something very nice with them. U2 F2 U' F R' F2 R' U2 R' , F R' F2 R U F' U2 R , and R2 F' R2 F R F' U2 .


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 4, 2010)

What. The. Boosh.

L' B2 R' L' U' D' L2 D2 U2 R2 U' D' L2 R2 D R D R' D U' F U' F2 R D

::EDIT:: Just got a 15.00 with CFOP. I average 22 with CFOP... somebody please subWR this.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Nov 5, 2010)

F B L2 B' U2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 D2 B' L' U R D' U2 B2 D2 F R' D' R2 U L 

I don't even know where to begin. This is a very Petrus-friendly scramble.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 5, 2010)

how about 2x2 BLD from this weeks competition? 
R U R2 F R2 F' U2
solution = X2, R' F, R, U, R', U', F', U


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 5, 2010)

I thought this was a bit wierd R F' R2 U2 D2 R F2 R' B F' R2 F' B D2 B' F2 U B F' L' B2 F L B2 R


----------



## Johan444 (Nov 5, 2010)

U' L2 B R' L' B' U D' B2 D' R U' B' L' D R2 F' B R' D F B2 U F' R

Holy... 3 move double x-cross.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 5, 2010)

Woah, that scramble is awesome.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 5, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I thought this was a bit wierd R F' R2 U2 D2 R F2 R' B F' R2 F' B D2 B' F2 U B F' L' B2 F L B2 R


 I had an odd solution, but I liked this!
x2 y' R' L' U' R L2 U (6/6)
y R' F R (3/9)
f R U R' U' f' (6/15)
U L' U' L' U'(5/20)
U R' U' F' R F R' (7/27)
Jperm (9/36)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 5, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> U' L2 B R' L' B' U D' B2 D' R U' B' L' D R2 F' B R' D F B2 U F' R
> 
> Holy... 3 move double x-cross.


 
AWESOME SCRAMBLE! I got 8.98.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 5, 2010)

Kian said:


> I just got these three 2x2 scrambles in a row. Somebody could do something very nice with them. U2 F2 U' F R' F2 R' U2 R' , F R' F2 R U F' U2 R , and R2 F' R2 F R F' U2 .


 
Really awesome scrambles!
I did EG, Ortega, CLL. (didn't know the 2nd EG):

1.45, 2.49, 2.89 = 2.28 mo3


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 6, 2010)

27. 9.43 U2 R' U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 U' L' U R U2 F B2 L R' U' 

What the hell. Cross on D 
I 'only' got 9.43 because I'm slow with yellow and I got horrible cases...
Someone try to speed-Heise this


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 8, 2010)

Just got this on CubeMania:

B2 U F' R B' L' F2 U L' B L2 B2 D' F' U L D2 F R2 D2 L2 F L' F2 R2

Pretty much a done white cross.
Only tried it once and got 16.59. I avg 25.


----------



## Rook (Nov 8, 2010)

Roux. y' z' to put first block colour on F:

D R' L' F' D R2 U D B L R U' L B2 D U2 R2 B D2 U2 F D' F2 L' U' 

I did: 
z' R D' L y R2 F2 (I got lucky with pairing up that 1x2)
M' U' r U R U M2 U' R U2 R'
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
[insert fail LSE]

I got sub 20 on second try.


----------



## Truncator (Nov 9, 2010)

B' D R2 F2 D2 R' B U R2 U' L' F2 R' U' F L' R U' B' R U2 F U2 D2 B2

lolwtf.


----------



## otsyke (Nov 10, 2010)

easy one, from qqtimer, cross on U

R2 B F2 U2 D R U2 D' R L' U' F L2 R B' F' U' L' U R D2 F' B' L' F 

I normally average 19-20, i got 15.80 with the E-Perm (executed in 3-4 seconds i think  )


----------



## towwdso (Nov 10, 2010)

F2 L2 D2 L U' B2 R D U F' B D' R' U L2 R2 B R U L2 R2 U' R2 F' U'

Two formed pairs in the opposite side. (I do cross on yellow or white)
Tried to make the cross preserving the pairs but I suck at this. 51 seconds, my avg of 12 is sub 35...
gotta get better on x-cross. 
maybe practice block building...


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Nov 12, 2010)

B' L' B L B2 R2 U L R B' U' D B L U D B' R L2 B2 L' U' D2 L D2

Solution:
Double x-cross: x2 y F' D R2 L' B L
F2L 1: U' y R U' R'
F2L 2: y R U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U R' U R' d' x l' U R' U' R2 x' U' R' U R U


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 13, 2010)

F R U F B' U' B2 U2 R' U B R' U' L B2 L U' R L' D' L U D2 R2 D' 

By qqtimer. 

My solution:

Double X Cross: z x R2 U' x' U r'
3F2L: U' R U l' U R' U' 
4F2L: z' y U' F R' F' R
OLL: U' F U R U' R' F'
PLL: F perm + AUF

I failed it though, 10.66. That's like, 3 tps.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 13, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> OLL: U' F U R U' R'


 
Wrong.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 13, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Wrong.


 
Oops.


----------



## Novriil (Nov 13, 2010)

D U' F' U' B F U' B' F' R' D' L' R B R' D2 R B' L B2 U2 F U' L2 D2
From gqtimer. 1 move x-cross 

i got 18.18. No warmup and i haven't solved 3x3 for a month.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 13, 2010)

R' D2 F2 B2 D2 B' F2 U F2 D2 B' L2 R' F2 D' U F2 R2 U' L' D' L2 U2 F B

Just found this scramble on my computer again. I got 9.3 something nl on it a while ago but I tried it again today and got a PLL skip. Took 3 tries but I got 4.71 lol. Someone fast should do this and probably could get a 3. No joke this might be the easiest scramble ever.



Spoiler



x' U' D L
y' R' U2 R
y' R' U' R
y' U' R U2 R' 
U2 R B' R' U' R U B U' R' U2

24 move solution.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Nov 14, 2010)

2x2: R' U R F R' F' U'

Scramble from qqTimer. You only do one alg and AUF, because the first step is skipped.

I got a 1.83 with that scramble.


----------



## Toad (Nov 14, 2010)

u=0,d=-5 / u=-5,d=1 / u=-2,d=1 / u=0,d=-5 / u=1 / u=-5 / u=3 / u=3 / u=-1 / d=-5 / UddU

6.38 first solve of a session, no warmup.

Would've been sub6 if it was mid-session.


----------



## Forte (Nov 16, 2010)

(-5,2) / (3,3) / (4,-3) / (-4,2) / (-4,-4) / (2,-4) / (6,-2) / (-2,4) / (2,-4) / (3,4) / (3,0) / (3,6) / (2,6) / (0,6) /

holy wtf scramble

cubeshape: (0,4)/(0,-1)/(1,0)/(3,0)/
CO: (-4,0)/(0,3)/
etc

wtf wtf wtf wtf wtf wtf wtf wtf was that


----------



## Frapdeizer (Nov 18, 2010)

B2 D2 U R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D U R2 U2 B' L R' U' L'
4.88 on first try.
11 moves WTF


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 18, 2010)

Frapdeizer said:


> B2 D2 U R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D U R2 U2 B' L R' U' L'
> 4.88 on first try.
> 11 moves WTF


 
solution?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2010)

Frapdeizer said:


> B2 D2 U R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D U R2 U2 B' L R' U' L'
> 4.88 on first try.
> 11 moves WTF


 
@RyanReese09:
L U L' R B D2 L2 U2 D F2 E2 maybe?

20 move scramble though, and that insane grouping near the start though >_>


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 19, 2010)

This is the most lolscramble I have ever gotten... though it's for Square-1. I just randomly decided to do a solve, and I got this from qqTimer.
I hope I didn't scramble wrong... I checked it twice more after the initial attempt and got the same thing. Could someone much better check this for me?

(3,-3) / (6,6) / (-4,-5) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (6,-3) / (0,3) / (0,6) / (6,3) / (-4,-5) / (6,6) / (5,-2) /

I got 23.82, and I average over 1:30 



Spoiler



The whole solve is just a two-move cubeshape plus a J perm on top; I don't know the alg that does just a J-perm, so I had to do a U-perm after permuting corners.



Edit: Forte's is epic too


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 19, 2010)

Lol centers.

L r2 R' U2 B' f U f L' D' B' f2 D' B' U B2 r2 D F2 L2 R2 B2 F D' B U' R2 D' u' F' U r2 D u2 r2 R2 U' B f2 U2


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 19, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Lol centers.
> 
> L r2 R' U2 B' f U f L' D' B' f2 D' B' U B2 r2 D F2 L2 R2 B2 F D' B U' R2 D' u' F' U r2 D u2 r2 R2 U' B f2 U2


 
Holy crap, 41.66 0.0


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 19, 2010)

Just got this on qqtimer:

B2 F' L' U' L U2 L' B' U' R2 D' F R' B' R B' L' R U F' R' L2 U B R'

WTF?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Nov 24, 2010)

Scramble: U' D R L2 F' L2 F R F U2 L2 U2 B R2 F R B' R D' F' U2 D L' D U'

I got that scramble on Cubetimer.com and I thought is was pretty neat!

Whether its because I set my new PB (21.63) on it or not, its still rather easy!

Scramble: D' B2 R' B2 R D' U' L' U2 R2 B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D F L2 F2

Can someone averaging sub 20 or sub 15 tell me what they got on this please? Because I just beat my record above with a 20.71 with a PLL skip


----------



## Faz (Nov 25, 2010)

5.43 R' U' R U2 L' R B U R F' D' U B L2 U2 B2 L B' U' D B U' D2 R2 D2

x2 U2 R
y U2 L' U2 L
U R U' R'
U' R' U R U'
R B' R' U B
U' R' F' L F R F' L' F


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 25, 2010)

10.39 first try. wtfux 


fazrulz said:


> 5.43 R' U' R U2 L' R B U R F' D' U B L2 U2 B2 L B' U' D B U' D2 R2 D2
> 
> x2 U2 R
> y U2 L' U2 L
> ...


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 25, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 5.43 R' U' R U2 L' R B U R F' D' U B L2 U2 B2 L B' U' D B U' D2 R2 D2
> 
> x2 U2 R
> y U2 L' U2 L
> ...


 
8.03 0__0

"non lucky"


----------



## joey (Nov 26, 2010)

11:07:06 <+Nibblr> 3x3 Scramble #15170: U2 R L F' L2 R U2 B R L U' R2 U D' R B L B2 L2 D' L B R' D2 R
8.03
x' D R' D F L D
y U R U R' U
y' R U R' U' y' R' U R
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
M' U' M' U' M' U' M2 U' M' U' M' U' M' U

edit:
heh me and ben got the same twice "twice in a row" (in this thread)


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 26, 2010)

yea, that faz scramble is ridiculous, 11.45 fat sune + U perm :O


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 26, 2010)

joey said:


> 11:07:06 <+Nibblr> 3x3 Scramble #15170: U2 R L F' L2 R U2 B R L U' R2 U D' R B L B2 L2 D' L B R' D2 R
> 8.03
> x' D R' D F L D
> y U R U R' U
> ...


 

OOOOOOO <3. i didn't think it could get any better than M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U2' M' U' M' U' M' U' M' but i was wrong.


----------



## joey (Nov 26, 2010)

My solve was also my first solve of the day, on a random Haiyan memory cube that I hardly use


----------



## fastcubesolver (Nov 27, 2010)

In one of Rowe's videos on his channel, he has a scramble that has the complete cross on green I think done already.


----------



## JackJ (Nov 28, 2010)

U R U' F' U2 F' U F2 U2 R' U' Go for the white layer. 
1.86, 4.3 tps.


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 1, 2010)

2x2:
R2, F2, R', U, F, R2, F, U, R2, U'
EDIT: It was off cTimer


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 2, 2010)

3x3: L U' L' R2 B' R2 B D' R' L D L' U D2 R L2 B' R2 B2 R' L2 D L R' B

Bottom cross is done for you, but you have to do one move to complete it.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 3, 2010)

1 move 2 centers if i scrambled right.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 4, 2010)

while doing some ZZ solves I got this:

B' F2 U' B' U2 F' B' R2 B' D B2 L' F' L2 F2 R2 D' B' F R' U2 B L2 F' R2

do a z2, and then 3 move EOLine :O


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 4, 2010)

Square-1

(6,-3) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (3,-1) / (4,-3) / (3,-4) / (1,1) / (2,6) / (0,3) / (-5,2) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,6) /

1 move cubeshape, easy CO, etc...
I got 28.60 (avg over 1 minute)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 5, 2010)

4x4: L' f' B' D R2 L' f2 D F2 L' U2 F f2 B' R f2 U f U L' B2 U2 F R2 U L R f2 L' D2 L2 D R2 L2 D2 L f' U2 D2 L2


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 7, 2010)

3x3, cross on D

D' U B U D2 L F2 D' B' F L B' D B2 L B' U2 L2 B F2 L' R' F2 R2 D 

1-move 1x2x3 block O_O


----------



## joey (Dec 9, 2010)

8.01
last scramble: F' L F D' L D2 R' B2 L' U' F' B U B L2 F' R2 F' L' F' R F R2 D B
y R2 L y' D R' D R' D (7)
y' F2 L F2 L' (4)
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R (8)
U' R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F (10)
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (14)
moves = 43 moves
tps = 43 / 8.01 = 5.37 tps


----------



## d521yts (Dec 9, 2010)

R2 B' D L2 R B U' B' F' U2 B2 F R U2 L2 B L F' U2 B2 F U' L D U'

3 move cross, scramble from CCT lol


----------



## JasonK (Dec 10, 2010)

First day practising 2x2 (I don't even own a 2x2 yet) I get this scramble from qqtimer:

F' U R' F' R' U2 R' F' U' R' U'
Solution: U R2 U' R2
Time: 1.59

I average about 10.xx so this is pretty nice


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 5.43 R' U' R U2 L' R B U R F' D' U B L2 U2 B2 L B' U' D B U' D2 R2 D2
> 
> x2 U2 R
> y U2 L' U2 L
> ...


 
wow, nice zeroing there faz.


----------



## Godmil (Dec 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 5.43 R' U' R U2 L' R B U R F' D' U B L2 U2 B2 L B' U' D B U' D2 R2 D2
> 
> x2 U2 R
> y U2 L' U2 L
> ...


 
Wow, multislotting and L3C. I have no idea how you recognise that so quickly.


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Dec 11, 2010)

sq1
(4,6) / (5,0) / (6,6) / (-3,6) / (0,3) / (3,1) / (-4,5) / (-3,-5) / (-3,6) / (6,-2) / (-1,-4) / (1,1) / (-1,3) / (0,-3) / (4,0) 
i got 22.16, i averaging at 46.


----------



## Julian (Dec 11, 2010)

New PB 2x2 

1.52 R F2 R' U R' U2 F' R' U' R' U' 

x' z U L' U' L U'


----------



## swanny (Dec 11, 2010)

I have got a great one!! 
U U' U U'


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 11, 2010)

Scramble with cross on D

B U B2 R' D U F2 D2 L2 D U L2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 F2 L' R B F' L2 R2 D

All four f2l pairs are built. I couldn't find a suitable quad-xcross lol. Someone show me a boss f2l.


----------



## plechoss (Dec 11, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> Scramble with cross on D
> 
> B U B2 R' D U F2 D2 L2 D U L2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 F2 L' R B F' L2 R2 D
> 
> All four f2l pairs are built. I couldn't find a suitable quad-xcross lol. Someone show me a boss f2l.


 
y2 L2 R2 U' R' U2 L F L y U2 R U R' U F D


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 11, 2010)

D B2 D' U R2 D' U R2 D U' B F2 L' R2 D' U' R2 F' L D' U' L2 D2 U2 B

2 move solution after 10 moves.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 11, 2010)

plechoss said:


> Scramble with cross on D
> 
> B U B2 R' D U F2 D2 L2 D U L2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 F2 L' R B F' L2 R2 D
> 
> y2 L2 R2 U' R' U2 L F L y U2 R U R' U F D



lol 15 move cross. It was hysterical to read 5 moves of your solve off, look down, see partial cross/preserved pairs/repeat, then after the final move see cross built with all 4 pairs symmetrically placed in the U layer. 

cross + 4 pair preservation: y2 L2 R2 U' R' U2 L F L y U2 R U R' U F D (15)
f2l1: y2 U R U' R' (4, 19)
f2l2: R U' R' (3, 22)
f2l3+4: y U' R U2 R' U y R U' R' d R U' R' (12, 34)

I'm sure there's a *much* shorter solution lol.

[email protected]ér


----------



## Athefre (Dec 11, 2010)

The solution I found is:

SES'U2DF'U2RD2B'D'


----------



## Julian (Dec 12, 2010)

2x2 scamble: U' R' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U'


----------



## Slash (Dec 13, 2010)

B' D2 U2 L2 B' F R2 U L R' F U2 R2 F2 L R' D2 B2 F2 U' 
I got 6.79 PB on it.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Dec 13, 2010)

Slash said:


> B' D2 U2 L2 B' F R2 U L R' F U2 R2 F2 L R' D2 B2 F2 U'
> I got 6.79 PB on it.


 
I didn't get a PB, but I got my second best solve ^_^ 19.78


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 14, 2010)

Slash said:


> B' D2 U2 L2 B' F R2 U L R' F U2 R2 F2 L R' D2 B2 F2 U'
> I got 6.79 PB on it.


 
PB 14.46. lol not only my first sub-15 but beat my old my a few seconds


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 14, 2010)

D2 R2 L2 U F2 B D' B' R2 B2 R L' U B L R' D U' B U2 R L' B R U'

SOLVE:
y L' U2 L2 U L2 U'
x2 U' L' U L2 U2 L'
y L' U L U' L' U' L 
U R U R'
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2' (U2)

10.23 

(put some zeroing in there)


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 14, 2010)

lol x cross

cross on D

B F' D' U' L' B' F L' R' B' L R B F2 D2 U' B F L2 B F D U L' R'


----------



## Raffael (Dec 14, 2010)

3x3, cross on d:
R B' U R' U2 L' B' L' D' F2 D F' L2 U2 R2 B U2 B' U2 B' U R U' L U2 

double-x-cross: y2 L B R' F2 (4)
3rd: y' U2 R' U' R U R' F R F' (9)
4th: y R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R'(11)
OLL: L U L' U L U2 L' (7)
PLL: skip


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 14, 2010)

3BLD

U' B2 U' L' F2 L R2 F2 D' B' F' L U' R2 L F L' F2 R' B' L B' L' D L2

I got my first every sub2 with this. 3 edges.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 14, 2010)

Scramble with cross on D

R2 D' U2 L R' U2 B F2 D U' L2 B' R2 B F U F' U' B2 F' L R2 D' R F2

cross - y' U L F' U' R B'
f2l 1 - R U R' y' U R U' R'
f2l 2 - y' U2 L U L' y' U R U' R' 
f2l 3 - y U R U R' U' y R' U' R
F2l 4 - y2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
LL - U2

first ever. Too bad it was on such a bad f2l. 12.82


----------



## EricReese (Dec 15, 2010)

If anyone ever runs into a scramble with all edges oriented already. Or all 12 edges unoriented, I'd like to know. Thanks  Don't expect one now but if you ever happen to see one I hope you'll think of this post


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 15, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> Scramble with cross on D
> 
> R2 D' U2 L R' U2 B F2 D U' L2 B' R2 B F U F' U' B2 F' L R2 D' R F2
> 
> ...


That solution doesn't work.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 15, 2010)

My friend Jon Rothman gave me this scramble:
L2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D L2 R' U2 R' U' R' U' R L U' L2 U L

First try was 8.85 (bad solution), although he had a different last layer than me. So I tried again, didn't get his solution, but got a 4.44 PLL skip (was slow, b/c I was expecting his h-perm). Beautiful solve.
Later found out that I had scrambled wrong. My solution was basically the exact same solution as the real solution, except I didn't get the H-perm that constantly get while reconstructing. Anways, this was my solution:

Solution: R' U' R2 U R' L' U L2 U' L' U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
Crazy.
Real Solution: R' U' R2 U R' L' U L2 U' L' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 16, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> That solution doesn't work.



one U' was supposed to be a U. Fixed, should've been obvious though.


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 16, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> My friend Jon Rothman gave me this scramble:
> L2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D L2 R' U2 R' U' R' U' R L U' L2 U L


 
LOL 3.87 stackmat with H perm. Amazing f2l.


----------



## Joemamma556 (Dec 16, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> LOL 3.87 stackmat with H perm. Amazing f2l.


 
I know right sexiest scramble ever


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 16, 2010)

Joemamma556 said:


> I know right sexiest scramble ever


 
Rotation less .


----------



## Toad (Dec 16, 2010)

Lol at you guys thinking that's a real scramble.


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 16, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Lol at you guys thinking that's a real scramble.


 
For sure not counting as a PB lol. Or do you mean someone made it up?


----------



## Toad (Dec 16, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> For sure not counting as a PB lol. Or do you mean someone made it up?


 
:fp

Watch the cube as you scramble, or try doing the scramble backwards? Or just count how many moves it is...

Pretty darn obvious mang.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 16, 2010)

OMG THAT IS AWESOME THAT SOMEONE GOT THAT SCRAMBLE I GOT 6.24 WITH IT WHICH IS LESS THAN HALF MY PB OMG OMG I WANT TO GET A SCRAMBLE LIKE THAT

seriously my response is the same as randomtoad's


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 16, 2010)

Guys...It's an <R,U,L> scramble...


----------



## Toad (Dec 16, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Guys...It's an <R,U,L> scramble...


 
L2 R2 *D* L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 *D* L2 R' U2 R' U' R' U' R L U' L2 U L


----------



## Joemamma556 (Dec 16, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Lol at you guys thinking that's a real scramble.


 
I know its not legit


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 16, 2010)

Raffael said:


> 3x3, cross on d:
> R B' U R' U2 L' B' L' D' F2 D F' L2 U2 R2 B U2 B' U2 B' U R U' L U2
> 
> double-x-cross: y2 L B R' F2 (4)
> ...


 
EPIC, im sure that would be a pb, if i had any look ahead at all. >.<


----------



## Raffael (Dec 16, 2010)

HavoCentral said:


> EPIC, im sure that would be a pb, if i had any look ahead at all. >.<


 
actually, when i got it i did the insertion of the 3rd pair like U' R U2 R', which results in not getting a pll skip.(still a 12.xy, pretty good for me)
i re-did it because i wanted to check what edge-control on the third pair had gotten me.would have been a PB, though lucky.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 16, 2010)

B F2 D F L' F2 B2 L R F R U' F2 B L F R2 F' U D2 L2 B2 L U' D2

Lol for speed, lol for blind.

EDIT: D B2 D2 B' D R U' L2 U2 F2 D' R' U' D' R' F2 D R U D2 L U2 L' R U


----------



## jordan12 (Dec 17, 2010)

R' D F' D F' U2 L' R F' U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F' B2 L2 B L' F' D' B

Cross on top.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 17, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> L2 R2 *D* L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 *D* L2 R' U2 R' U' R' U' R L U' L2 U L


touché


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 18, 2010)

Orange cross skip. It was orange because I'm not color neutral.
B U D' L2 D' U' F2 U2 R F2 L R' F' U2 L U' R2 L2 D U' F' R2 F L B'


----------



## Shortey (Dec 18, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Orange cross skip. It was orange because I'm not color neutral.
> B U D' L2 D' U' F2 U2 R F2 L R' F' U2 L U' R2 L2 D U' F' R2 F L B'


 
So if you were color neutral the cross would've been another color?


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 18, 2010)

U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2. i swear i just got this 2x2 scramble off qqtimer


----------



## EVH (Dec 18, 2010)

B2 L B2 L2 U' F B R' F R U' F2 U R' D2 R2 U' D R' D' L' B' D U' F' 

For petrus and roux users.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 18, 2010)

Have a bandage cube? Do this scramble I found on qqtimer

U2 L F' L' F U L' U' L F U' F' U'

(this is part of a scramble)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 18, 2010)

Shortey said:


> So if you were color neutral the cross would've been another color?


 
Yes. This is my luck.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 19, 2010)

What the first two layers? Just a weird scramble.

D' R2 B2 D R D' B2 R2 L2 D B2 U B' R B R U' B U2 R' D U L D' U2


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 19, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Yes. This is my luck.


 
Wait, what?


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 20, 2010)

Yea I noticed that too. I guess he's saying that the scramble god gave him a completed cross on orange to smite him for not being color neutral. Therefore, if he was color neutral, the scrambling god would notice this and give him a complete cross on him preferred color(lol still color neutral?)


----------



## HavoCentral (Dec 22, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2. i swear i just got this 2x2 scramble off qqtimer


 
LOL'd. that would be an awesome scramble for comp. too bad it would never happen. lol

and I've gotten 2 move cross on other colors before,


----------



## Julian (Dec 22, 2010)

AWESOME scramble for 3x3, new PB 
Cross on U.
Scramble: D2 L B2 L' B2 D U' R' U R2 B2 L2 F' R2 D' F' U D2 F D B2 L2 D L B2

Cross: z2 F' L2 y F' R' F D'
1st pair: U2 R' U R
2nd pair: d R' U R U L' U' L
3rd pair: U2 y R U R'
4th pair: U2 y' R U R'
OLL: U2 L' U' L U' L' U2 L2 U L' U L U2 L'
PLL: U2 L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2 U2

Mad easy F2L and 2-gen LL!

I use 2LOLL, mostly. The OLL was Superman. I know this case, so does this count as a (lucky) EO skip, or just an OLL case that I happen to know?


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 23, 2010)

half turns only

U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 D2 B2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U2

solve
M2 U2 M2 F2 D2

time:3.14 (pi!!)


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 23, 2010)

jesus right after i got that

i got this
new PB for normal 3x3

scramble:
L2 R2 D L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D L2 R' U2 R' U' R' U' R L U' L2 U L

solve:
y2 R' U' R2 U R' 
L' U L2 U' L' 
L U L' U L U2 L'
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2

time : 6.00

TPS 24/6 = 4 TPS 
lolamazing.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## xbrandationx (Dec 23, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> jesus right after i got that
> 
> i got this
> new PB for normal 3x3
> ...


 
This is just ridiculous.


----------



## Julian (Dec 23, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


>


Same, unfortunately. Way too perfect.


----------



## Kian (Dec 23, 2010)

F2 R U R2 F' R U R2 F2 R' U'

Love the sub-optimal scrambles. So much nicer.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 23, 2010)

R' D' R' D' L F2 R2 U L' F' L2 R' D2 U2 F R2 D' L D L B2 F2 L2 F' B2 Cross on R. I only got 15.22, since I'm not colour neutral. Pretty crazy cross.


----------



## Athefre (Dec 27, 2010)

R'B'LD2UB'RLF2RUB2L'UD2R'U2D'R2F'BU2L'B2R

Great for Roux.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 27, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> jesus right after i got that
> 
> i got this
> new PB for normal 3x3
> ...


 
lol mine was 28 move solution-7.09 was the time. Not counting...but insane.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 27, 2010)

You guys do realize it's not a real 3x3 scramble, do you?


----------



## Toad (Dec 27, 2010)

How are you guys so retarded to not realize that the scramble is just the solution backwards...?


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 28, 2010)

Just got 2 sub 10's in one avg5  The second one was a crazy scramble though. Free 2x2x2 block 
U' F R F L' R F' L' B2 L B R' B' L B' F D B U F2 D' F2 D R F'


----------



## JackJ (Dec 28, 2010)

F' U L2 U2 R D' F R2 B2 D F2 D2 F' R L F B2 L' U D2 B' U' D2 L U2 

Nice xcross on U. 

Inspection: z2
Xcross: R' U2 R' F R y R' u R' u'
2nd slot: U' y R' U' R
3rd slot: R U R' U R U R' 
4th slot: U y2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R
OLL: U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
PLL: U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

12.41 seconds. 63 moves, 5.07 TPS.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 28, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> jesus right after i got that
> 
> i got this
> new PB for normal 3x3
> ...



Clearly not a real scramble, I got 3.77.

y2 R' U' R2 U R' L' U L U L U2 L' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2

FMC: y2 R' U' R2 U R' L' U L U L U2 L' (same so far) R2 S2 R2 U' R2 S2 R2 U

23 turns HTM, 19 STM. Tied FMC WR lul.

19/3.77 = 5.04 tps.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 29, 2010)

U' B R D2 L2 F' R' D2 R2 F' U B' R B' L D B U2 R2 D2 U2 L' B' U2 D
Happy happy Roux tiems.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 29, 2010)

Found the best 2x2 scramble ever on iitimer.


----------



## Toad (Dec 29, 2010)

WOAH

Didn't know iiTimer did Greek scrambles


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 30, 2010)

I currently average around 26-27 seconds, and I just got a 15.79 second solve on the following scramble:
B' L2 B2 D2 L' U2 F2 R B' U R F2 D2 F2 R U' B2 L2 B2 U2 R' F2 U B' L2

I can't recreate the solve past the cross  But I got a pll skip on it

Cross: z2 B' L F' D2


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 30, 2010)

R L' B R U' L' R' B' F' U2 F B2 L' R' U2 F' B D2 U2 L' B F' D' F R2

Go.


----------



## @uguste (Dec 30, 2010)

R2 F L2 U2 F' R2 D L2 R B F2 R D U' B2 L' U F' R L2 U R2 U D2 B2 

xcross : x2 B L F' R' F2 D' (I actually didn't see it during inspection)
2nd pair : L' U L
From here, I did a normal solve on white cross and got 10.85.
But if you do U2, it forms a green triple xcross and you get OLL skip + PLL T  It's a 28 moves solution:fp


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 30, 2010)

@uguste said:


> R2 F L2 U2 F' R2 D L2 R B F2 R D U' B2 L' U F' R L2 U R2 U D2 B2
> 
> xcross : x2 B L F' R' F2 D' (I actually didn't see it during inspection)
> 2nd pair : L' U L
> ...


 
I got the same x-cross, actually.

xcross : x2 B L F' R' F2 D' 
2nd pair : L' U L y'
3rd: L R U L' U' L U' L' y2

L5E: U L' U L
L5C: U' L' U' R' U' L U' R 

the rest: You tell me.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 31, 2010)

D F' D R2 D2 L B F U L2 R2 U2 R L' F2 L' F2 U2 F L R2 D2 F' D2 R

U2 B' D' U B2 R2 D F' L F' R' B L2 B F2 D2 R' U' L' B2 U B2 F L' F2


----------



## AJ Blair (Dec 31, 2010)

D F' B' R2 U2 R' B2 F2 R2 F' R' D2 U2 R2 B2 R' D' U B' R2 F D R L' B2 

Cross on F.


----------



## JackJ (Dec 31, 2010)

F R' U D2 R L' D' U L2 R' F R L B2 U D' L2 B' R' U L B' D B2 L

Inspection: x2 y
U' L F' L' U' y' l' U2 l
U2 L' U L2 U' L'
U2 y R U R'
U2 L U' L' U2 L U' L' 
U2 R U R' U R U2 R'

11.92 36 moves with rotations. 3 TPS


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 1, 2011)

Really easy X-Cross and F2L.

U' B F' U2 L' R' D2 U2 L2 B' F2 L' R' B2 R D B2 F' L2 R2 U F2 L' R F


----------



## Toad (Jan 1, 2011)

B2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 U L2 U F2 U' F' B2 D2 L2 F L' B F D



Why did I have to get this for OH?!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 1, 2011)

randomtoad said:


> B2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 U L2 U F2 U' F' B2 D2 L2 F L' B F D
> 
> 
> 
> Why did I have to get this for OH?!


 lol 11.78


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 1, 2011)

randomtoad said:


> B2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 U L2 U F2 U' F' B2 D2 L2 F L' B F D
> 
> 
> 
> Why did I have to get this for OH?!


 There's so much nice stuff to do with that scramble I went over 15 second inspection..though I got 10.13 time. f' L' U' L U f, U perm


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 1, 2011)

randomtoad said:


> B2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 U L2 U F2 U' F' B2 D2 L2 F L' B F D
> 
> 
> 
> Why did I have to get this for OH?!


More like, why didn't you get that for FMC?!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 2, 2011)

R2 U R U' F R2 F' R U' R' U' 

2x2


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 3, 2011)

D2 U' L R' F R B' F2 D R F D2 U2 B2 F' L' R2 B F2 L U' B' R F2 R

Crazy easy cross and f2l.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 3, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2. i swear i just got this 2x2 scramble off qqtimer


 
Lol nice lie.


----------



## HavoCentral (Jan 3, 2011)

Red-Front Yellow-Top
U2 F' L2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 R B U' R2 U' F' R2 D2

Cross - L D2 L'
1-L' U' L
2-y R' U' R
3-y' R' U' R
4-R U R'
OLL skip
PLL U(a) my fastest PLL
26 moves. 
Was at work and did a solve in my break and got this, wasnt even timed. :fp
I should carry a timer with me.

Timed it at home and got 9.29.


----------



## Lars (Jan 3, 2011)

HavoCentral said:


> Red-Front Yellow-Top
> U2 F' L2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 R B U' R2 U' F' R2 D2
> 
> Cross - L D2 L'
> ...


 
It isnt U perm?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 3, 2011)

HavoCentral said:


> Red-Front Yellow-Top
> U2 F' L2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 R B U' R2 U' F' R2 D2
> 
> Cross - L D2 L'
> ...


Ummm that's 19 moves if you include cancellations. Suspicious. Also, why have you got 20 move scrambles?


----------



## RubikZz (Jan 4, 2011)

This scramble is sow easy for Fridrich Method and for LBL Method.
R' B D2 F U' L2 R2 B U L U' F' D2 R B2 R' F B2 D' F2 D R' D2 L' R2 

I had yellow on the top en orange for me en make the cross with white.
First orange with white and then red with white and then de blue with white.
I had 3 corners and edges connected.
Only Thad I most do from the Fridrich Method is: Case #Fd4 I'm not sure.

I had this scramble from: iCubeTimer for iPhone/iPod touch and iPad.

My time was 32.40 and again it was 25.?? seconds.
Sorry for my bad Englisch I am Dutch.


----------



## HavoCentral (Jan 5, 2011)

Lars said:


> It isnt U perm?


 
Yeah, I get U and A mixed up in my head



kinch2002 said:


> Ummm that's 19 moves if you include cancellations. Suspicious. Also, why have you got 20 move scrambles?


 
I wrote 5 20 move scrambles down on a piece of paper. It was number 3. Normally I use CCT, but was at work and didnt have access. and I didn't think about the cancellations at all. lol
Definitely my best solve. But I don't count it since it was soooo lucky, like 1/100000 or more.

What are all of the cancels? I see L' L'=L2 R R = R2 and the R' cancels with the start of the PLL. Making is 23?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 6, 2011)

HavoCentral said:


> What are all of the cancels? I see L' L'=L2 R R = R2 and the R' cancels with the start of the PLL. Making is 23?


Last 2 F2Ls are: R' U' R R U R'
PLL: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
That gives 5 moves cancelled between F2L and PLL

Anyway, here's a nice solve, shame I hate yellow cross and my last 2 F2Ls were dead slow. Scramble cross on bottom
L R2 F L2 B2 L' B2 F2 U2 D' L2 U R' B2 R U' D' L F D' L2 U2 D' L' D

Double x-cross: y2 R' D R D U' F2 U' F' D2
F2L#3: y U R' U' R
F2L#4: U2 R U2 R' U R U' R'
U2 Sune
U Aperm U


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 6, 2011)

Please, somebody BLD this! It's beautiful for M2. If I didn't fail so hard at memo, I could have shattered my PB.

D L F2 U2 D' L2 R2 D' L' U2 D2 L2 R' D2 R U F2 U R B2 D2 F2 L F2 U


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 6, 2011)

Not using M2, but 2:04..


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 6, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Please, somebody BLD this! It's beautiful for M2. If I didn't fail so hard at memo, I could have shattered my PB.
> 
> D L F2 U2 D' L2 R2 D' L' U2 D2 L2 R' D2 R U F2 U R B2 D2 F2 L F2 U


 
48 DNF. Forgot to twist that corner. But nice EO skip for anyone who that's really useful for (speed ZZ or bld 3OP maybe)


----------



## TMOY (Jan 6, 2011)

1:25.65 for me.
It's beautiful for 3OP, EO skip  Corners were not that nice, though.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 6, 2011)

TMOY said:


> 1:25.65 for me.
> It's beautiful for 3OP, EO skip  Corners were not that nice, though.


 
Corners aren't so bad for an Old Pochmann hack. The orientation of ULB fixes itself, and set ups all flowed very well.


----------



## Brest (Jan 7, 2011)

lolbluecross 

L2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D L U B' R' U R2 U2 B U2


----------



## Wassaren (Jan 7, 2011)

buelercuber said:


> jesus right after i got that
> 
> i got this
> new PB for normal 3x3
> ...



I average about 40 seconds, and i got 8,01


----------



## borjusjka (Jan 7, 2011)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> was doing an average and got this scramble and all i could say was just WOW you can pretty much do cross+1st f2l pair in just one quick motion and the rest is simple and its just amazing.
> 
> B F R2 U' L' R D' L2 D2 R2 F' D U F2 L' R2 B2 F R' F U L R F' L'
> 
> ...



So my attempts to solve B F R2 U' L' R D' L2 D2 R2 F' D U F2 L' R2 B2 F R' F U L R F' L'.

1) 26,13 (intuitive try)

2) 21,30 (another intuitive try)

3) 22,11 (way N'1 - based on solving 2-nd pair)
4) 19,71 
5) 18,65

6) 24,12 (way N'2 - based on solving 2-nd pair)

7) 13,64 (way N'3 - based on solving 2-nd pair)
8) 12,83
9) 11,56
10) 11,25!

Only on 10 try i beated you! You hipothesis about "your suck" is ..ken fake.
---------
My 3x3x3 on *7.01.2011*:
02.12.2010: Last average of 100: 25,25.
28.12.2010: Best single ever: 14,53.
2.1.2011: Best 3 of 5 ever: 18,39.
2.1.2011: Best 10 of 12 ever: 19.96:

1: 17,65
2: 18,90
3: (DNF)
4: 20,98
5: (16,65)
6: 20.85 
7: 20.98 
8: 18.68 
9: 24.45 
10: 21.23 
11: 23.84
12: 20.26


----------



## JHcubing (Jan 8, 2011)

2x2 - F' R2 F R U R F2 R' F' = WIN


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jan 8, 2011)

D2 L2 R2 F R2 D' U2 B F D2 L' R' B' F L2 R2 B' F2 L2 U L' R2 D2 U R2

4 move x-cross 
z2
Cross: L' F' R' B'
F2L 2: R U2 R' U y R U' R'
F2L 3: U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L
F2L 4: U' L U L' U L U L'
OLL: U2 R' U' F' U F R U + headlights
PLL: Ua + U

Edit: 6 scrambles later and I've had another 3 accidental x-crosses!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 9, 2011)

U' B2 R' F' D2 L2 R B2 D' F U L' D' B L2 D' B R2

Cross on D. 

X Cross: D' U' R' F' L F2
F2L 2: R U' R'
F2L 3: U' R' U' R
F2L 4: L U L'
OLL: U' r' U' R U' R' U2 R
PLL: Y Ub Perm U2

I got 8.25, and I think this is sub 7-able.

EDIT: This is an optimal scramble from the weekly competition.


----------



## Julian (Jan 9, 2011)

If that's a real scramble, then it's the best I've ever seen. Got it down to 5.94


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 9, 2011)

Julian said:


> If that's a real scramble, then it's the best I've ever seen. Got it down to 5.94


 
It's legit. Too legit to quit.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 10, 2011)

U2 R2 U F2 U2 R 2x2


----------



## nathanajah (Jan 10, 2011)

(3,-1) / (-3,-5) / (-3,3) / (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,1) / (6,6) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,3) / (0,6) / (0,2) / (6,6) / (6,0) square-1
qqtimer


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 10, 2011)

bahahaha

D' U L' R F D' U B' F' D2 U L2 R' B D' U L' R2 B' L R2 B2 F R B2

y' F' L' u'
U R' U R
U R U' R'
U L' U' L
24 move LL


----------



## Toad (Jan 10, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> bahahaha
> 
> D' U L' R F D' U B' F' D2 U L2 R' B D' U L' R2 B' L R2 B2 F R B2
> 
> ...


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 10, 2011)

Non-lucky too


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 10, 2011)

JHcubing said:


> 2x2 - F' R2 F R U R F2 R' F' = WIN



0.07


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 11, 2011)

B F' D' U R D U B D2 U2 F2 U F L' R D2 F2 U' F R F' D' L R' F 
5 solved edges, 1 solved corner and 1 twisted corner.

Other than BLD, lots of nice cross options.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 11, 2011)

I got 1:09.00, new 3BLD PB for me  Definitely lucky though.


----------



## @uguste (Jan 11, 2011)

1:18.68.
I never did a sub-1 before.


----------



## Tomas1988 (Jan 11, 2011)

2x2

R' U2 F2 U' F' R U2 R' F U'


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 14, 2011)

L2 R2 F L F U2 D' R B L D2 F' D F' D' B' L B L' B' F2 R U' B2 R2


----------



## qqwref (Jan 14, 2011)

JackJ said:


> F R' U D2 R L' D' U L2 R' F R L B2 U D' L2 B' R' U L B' D B2 L


I know I'm late, but... 6.40 :O :O :O

x2
U' F R' U' F2
y' U' R' U R
U L U L'
U y R' U2 R U' R' U R
y' R' U' R
R U R' U' R' F R F'
31 moves with cancels


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 14, 2011)

This 4x4 scramble is pretty weird from qqtimer, you only have to look at the scramble to see how unique it is:

F' B' f' r2 f r R F' B2 L' D R' D2 R F2 B2 R D2 U2 B F' L' D2 F' D' U' F' B L' R D' F D2 R U2 L' D B R' L


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 17, 2011)

Skewb: B' L' B' U R U' R B R B' R B' L' B R U L' B U' R' U' L' R' B R'
Looool. I got 7.26.


----------



## Toad (Jan 18, 2011)

D' R2 D' L2 U L2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 R L' U' B' F2 D B2 F L F' U'

8.55, Did Sune + J perm.

Niklas would've skipped >____>


----------



## Athefre (Jan 18, 2011)

F' D B' F2 L U L' D' F' B D2 F' L R' D L2 B U D' R B L2 B2 L' B'

Easy opposite first Roux block.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 18, 2011)

2x2 scramble: U R U F' R2 U F' U2 F

White = CLL
Yellow = Ortega/EG
Red = Guimond


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 18, 2011)

Weird first scramble of the session
u=1,d=5 / u=1,d=6 / u=1,d=6 / u=1,d=0 / u=2 / u=4 / u=2 / u=0 / u=5 / d=-2 / UddU


----------



## JackJ (Jan 22, 2011)

U2 F R U' F' R U' R' U' R' U' 2x2
wtf


----------



## Julian (Jan 22, 2011)

U R F2 U2 R' F' U R' F R' U'


----------



## JackJ (Jan 26, 2011)

D' R2 D' L2 U L2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 R L' U' B' F2 D B2 F L F' U'

x2 D2 F R' F2
U' L' U L' U' L
B' U B
R U R' U' R U R' U' R
L' U R' U' L

28 moves! Destroyed my old FMC PB by 9 moves!

Awesome scramble Toad!


----------



## clincr (Jan 28, 2011)

3x3 - cross on top (yellow on U, orange on F). This gave me my PB of 12.54 nl, which is amazing considering my last nl PB was 14.17. I was scrambling with yellow on top and I ALWAYS do the white cross, but I just couldn't resist it for this scramble, and what a result! This is my first ever recreation of any solve (it is lucky I remember how I did it) so please point out any mistakes. This scramble was from qqtimer. 

L U D2 F2 L' F B D' F U2 F2 L B D2 F U2 F R U L B' U2 D' L' B' 

Inspection - x2

Cross- U R' u R' u' (the U preserves the first pair)

First pair - U R' U R

Second pair - y' U' R U R' U2 L' U' L

Third pair - R U' R2 U R

Fourth pair - U R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R

OLL (sune) - R U R' U R U2 R' 

PLL (J-Permutation left) U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L 

48 moves (not including rotations) 

12.54 seconds = 3.83 turns/second. fail. But still incredible for me


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 30, 2011)

Square-1
(4,5) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (3,4) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (3,6) / (6,3) / (6,2) / (-3,-3) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (6,6) / (-3,-3) /

Cubeshape: / (-3,-3) /
CO + EO: (1,-3) / (3,0) / (3,0) /
CP + EP: / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) /
The Rest: (-1,0) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (2,4)

10.35 
Could've been sub-10 though :/


----------



## mati rubik (Jan 30, 2011)

3x3 blind: B2 D2 R L B' L2 B2 R2 L2 F2 D' U' L R B D2 B2 R2 F2 D' U2 F L2 B' D


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 31, 2011)

4. 11.88 B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U' B2 F2 R' B U' F' D L U' L' F D'



Spoiler



x2 y F D L R' u R 
U' L U' L' U2 L U' L'
U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' d' R U R' (should've done U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' d' M F M', to do last pair as well.)
U' L' U L
R U R' U' R U' R' F' U F R U R'
U2 R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'
56 moves lmao bad. 6 move X-cross though!


4.72 tps.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 31, 2011)

3BLD. Not lucky, but fairly easy for visual memo. z2 away from scramble state. I got my PB, 1:14.33.

R2 D' F L B' D R2 B' L2 F L2 B U2 D F' L' R2 D2 L2 F' U2 R' B' R B2


----------



## ruff48 (Feb 1, 2011)

White Top, Green Front

D' F2 U' F2 D' B F2 L U2 B' L' R D' B' R F' U2 L' R

Solving Yellow Cross

y2 R' U' F' U' F' L U' L' B L
U' L' U' L U2 R' U' R
L U' L' R U' R'
U2 L U2 L' U' L U L'
U' L' U' L U' L' U' L 
U'
LL Skip!


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 1, 2011)

LOL BLD scramble. I don't want to give too much away, but if you do BLD you *MUST* try this scramble:

L' R2 B D2 U2 F' R U' B2 D R D' F' R' D2 F2 B L D L' B U' D2 R' B'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 1, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> LOL BLD scramble. I don't want to give too much away, but if you do BLD you *MUST* try this scramble:
> 
> L' R2 B D2 U2 F' R U' B2 D R D' F' R' D2 F2 B L D L' B U' D2 R' B'


 LOL. So attempting this.
1:19.21

Not counting it as PB. Such lol.


----------



## Brest (Feb 1, 2011)

This scramble was generated on Prisma Puzzle Timer. When I applied the scramble I had to check the 3D visualization to make sure I had scrambled correctly!

L2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U L' B' U B2 D F D B R

z2 y' R' U F' R' F' R U2 R' F
R U R2 U2 R U2 y L' U L
U' R' F R U R' U' F' U R'
U R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2

Can others better than me please critique my solution?
What would you do?
What time did you get?


----------



## otsyke (Feb 1, 2011)

i got 12.48, with this solution (I normally average 18s).

z2 U' L' F' L
R U R' U R U' R'
U' L U L2
U' L d' L U L'
sune
v-perm

awesome scramble.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 1, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> LOL BLD scramble. I don't want to give too much away, but if you do BLD you *MUST* try this scramble:
> 
> L' R2 B D2 U2 F' R U' B2 D R D' F' R' D2 F2 B L D L' B U' D2 R' B'


 
That scramble is ridiculous!
Sadly my result was a DNF.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 1, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> LOL BLD scramble. I don't want to give too much away, but if you do BLD you *MUST* try this scramble:
> 
> L' R2 B D2 U2 F' R U' B2 D R D' F' R' D2 F2 B L D L' B U' D2 R' B'


 
Haha, 58.xy. First sub1! Lulz, that's just awesome. Where'd you get it?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 1, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Haha, 58.xy. First sub1! Lulz, that's just awesome. Where'd you get it?


 
48.52 4 flipped edges :/


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Feb 1, 2011)

U B' F' R B2 U2 F' U L U' D B2 L2 U2 R2 F B' L2 D F2

x2 y' F' U R 
U R U2 R' U' R U R' 
y' R U2 R' y U2 R' U R
R U2 R' U R U' R' U R U R' 
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R' U' R U R' 
45 moves / 5.80s = 7.76TPS


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 1, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> LOL BLD scramble. I don't want to give too much away, but if you do BLD you *MUST* try this scramble:
> 
> L' R2 B D2 U2 F' R U' B2 D R D' F' R' D2 F2 B L D L' B U' D2 R' B'



What the hell?

59.48 (19 memo)

corners: AQ ODEA
edges: BNG CUS z' M2 4 flip M2


----------



## Julian (Feb 1, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> LOL BLD scramble. I don't want to give too much away, but if you do BLD you *MUST* try this scramble:
> 
> L' R2 B D2 U2 F' R U' B2 D R D' F' R' D2 F2 B L D L' B U' D2 R' B'


PB... DNF. Didn't see that DB edge


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 2, 2011)

Brest said:


> This scramble was generated on Prisma Puzzle Timer. When I applied the scramble I had to check the 3D visualization to make sure I had scrambled correctly!
> 
> L2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U L' B' U B2 D F D B R
> 
> ...


 
Oh lawd. 9.39. Double x-cross all the way.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 2, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Oh lawd. 9.39. Double x-cross all the way.



Someone should make a "Double X-cross" clip ala "Double Rainbow"


----------



## ianography (Feb 2, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Someone should make a "Double X-cross" clip ala "Double Rainbow"


 
Is it across the cube?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 2, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Someone should make a "Double X-cross" clip ala "Double Rainbow"


 
Sarah mentioned doing this for her one-look PLL guide.
"solid bar on the left!!
WOAHH SOLID BAR ON THE RIGHT
DOUBLE BAR ALL THE WAY ACROSS THE PLL!!"


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 2, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Someone should make a "Double X-cross" clip ala "Double Rainbow"


 
Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Toad (Feb 2, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Sarah mentioned doing this for her one-look PLL guide.
> "solid bar on the left!!
> WOAHH SOLID BAR ON THE RIGHT
> DOUBLE BAR ALL THE WAY ACROSS THE PLL!!"


 
WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?

...

THAT'S A PLL SKIP NOW AOAOAOOAOOOAOAO!!!!


----------



## ianography (Feb 2, 2011)

My Lyrics for Double X-Cross:

Woah that's a full X-cross all the way
Double X-cross ohmigod Double X-cross
It's a double X-croooss all the way
yeah
It's a double X-cross all the way
yeah
ohmigod
What does this mean?
It's so fast and so freaky
Double X-cross
Double X-cross
So freakin' fast (fast)
What does this mean?
It's starting to look like a triple X-cross!
That's a whole X-cross now (ohuhuhuh)
Double X-Cross all the way across the cube!
Yeah! Yeeaeh! 
So freakin' fast!
Double X-Cross all the way across the cube!
Wow wow ohmigod! 
Look at that X-cross!
(Crying) Double completely
Ohmigod!
Awawawaw!
Ohmigod it's full on
I can't even capture it on CubeTimer
Double X-cross all the way across the cube!
Yeah! Yeeeaah!
So freakin' fast
Double X-cross all the way across the cube
Wow wow ohmigod
Look at that X-cross!
Ooohoooh! Woooooh!
That is the baddest f****** X-cross I've ever seen (seen, seen)


----------



## toastman (Feb 2, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Someone should make a "Double X-cross" clip ala "Double Rainbow"


 
Double X-cross to the music (and dance) of Double Dream Hands

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm7yAWpX1Mc

"Take your solved cube with the white side on top, Green to the front... Rotate your cube from front to back... then R! F! U-primed! F2! Insert-Front-Right! Shoulder! Chin! Shoulder-Shoulder-Shoulder! Rotate-X Axis.... Sexy Move! Sledgehammer! Sune! T-Perm!... Double-X-Cross!"

(But, you know, with algs, triggers, moves that actually turn a solved cube into a Double-X-Cross. Am sure you'd get 10K Youtube views).


----------



## Julian (Feb 2, 2011)

2x2: R' U' F2 U R2 U' R'
Lol. Never had something like this before.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 2, 2011)

Julian said:


> 2x2: R' U' F2 U R2 U' R'
> Lol. Never had something like this before.


 
nice, lol


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 2, 2011)

My pb scramble from gqtimer:
D R' L2 D R' D R B U2 L' F' L D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B F U F2 D' R U2 R' 
Do the scramble, and you'll know why its my pb


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 2, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> My pb scramble from gqtimer:
> D R' L2 D R' D R B U2 L' F' L D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B F U F2 D' R U2 R'
> Do the scramble, and you'll know why its my pb


 
:O


----------



## Toad (Feb 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> :O


 
6.63 wat


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 2, 2011)

Toad said:


> 6.63 wat


 
lol .02 seconds faster than Faz
Doubt I'll get such a lucky scramble again


----------



## JackJ (Feb 2, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> My pb scramble from gqtimer:
> D R' L2 D R' D R B U2 L' F' L D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B F U F2 D' R U2 R'
> Do the scramble, and you'll know why its my pb


 
WTF. 

y F' R' U' R U' R' U R
U y' R' U2 R U R' U' R2
U R' 
y2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R

7.48 LOL


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 4, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> My pb scramble from gqtimer:
> D R' L2 D R' D R B U2 L' F' L D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B F U F2 D' R U2 R'
> Do the scramble, and you'll know why its my pb


 
4.02 OLL skip >_> omg lol


----------



## EVH (Feb 4, 2011)

F2 U2 R U F' U2 F R' U' R' U'

Solution:
x' y
L' U L
U'
R U2 R' U' R U' R'

4.64. I suck at 2x2


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 4, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> nice, lol



Change your avatar please. I copyrighted it.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 4, 2011)

Brest said:


> L2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U L' B' U B2 D F D B R


I got a 9.03 with one edge in my hand instead of in the cube (don't ask). 


Spoiler



z2 y' R' U r U2 r' F R'
U' R U2 R' U y R U' R'
y' U' R U' R'
U' l U l' L U L' U' l U' l'
y R U2 R' U R U2 L' U R' U' L





Mvcuber12 said:


> U B' F' R B2 U2 F' U L U' D B2 L2 U2 R2 F B' L2 D F2
> 45 moves / 5.80s = 7.76TPS


5.80s, nice o_0 I got 8.95 (lol 6.03 tps)


Spoiler



x2 y' F' U' R
U R U2 R' U' R U R'
y' U' R U2 R' U2 y' R' U R
R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R'
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R'
U R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'





danthecuber said:


> My pb scramble from gqtimer:
> D R' L2 D R' D R B U2 L' F' L D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B F U F2 D' R U2 R'
> Do the scramble, and you'll know why its my pb


lol, 7.12 


Spoiler



y F' R' U' R U' R' U R
U y R' U2 R U R' U' R2 U R'
U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2
three look solve wtf?


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Feb 5, 2011)

2x2:

U F2 U' F' U R U2 R' U' R' U'

Solution: U L U

I got a 1.04 with this scramble, and it's also my new PB.


----------



## Julian (Feb 5, 2011)

2x2 scramble from qqtimer:
U2 R2 U

New sub-WR lucky PB of 0.89


----------



## clincr (Feb 6, 2011)

Got PB of 12.34, averaging 18-19:
R2 U2 D2 L' D2 F' U F' R D2 U' R' B2 L' D' R2 B2 F2 U B U D2 F' U F2 

Solution:

Cross (on D): L F D R' D2 R D2

F2L: y' U' R U' R' (look at top layer now) U2 R U' R'
y U' R U R' L U' L'
U2 R U' R'
y U' R U' R'

OLL - antisune - R' U' R U' R' U2 R

PLL - U perm - U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

12.34 seconds / 49 moves = 3.97 tps (fail)

Post your time.


----------



## AvidCuber (Feb 7, 2011)

Just got an 8.41 solve with a crazy scramble that I got whilst doing an average of 12 on CCT.








Description said:


> Scramble: D B2 F D' F' L F' R2 D2 U B' L2 B' L' U B2 F' U D' R B2 U2 D2 L2 F2 R D R' B R B'
> 
> My solution:
> Triple x-cross: x2 R D2 L'
> ...



Somebody else could probably get a much better time with this scramble, but for me I'm quite content, as I'm only averaging around 17-18 at the moment.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 7, 2011)

L' U2 B' L B2 F' L2 R2 B2 L' D F' R2 B F' L D B F D U2 L' D2 B' U2
Easy cross. Got 12.25 with it. Only 0.05 seconds slower than my PB.


----------



## Brest (Feb 7, 2011)

AvidCuber said:


> D B2 F D' F' L F' R2 D2 U B' L2 B' L' U B2 F' U D' R B2 U2 D2 L2 F2 R D R' B R B'



x2 R D2 L'
U L' U' L2 F' L' F
U' r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r'

20 move solve! :tu

x2 R D2 L' U L' U' L2 F' L' F U' r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r'


----------



## qqwref (Feb 7, 2011)

7.83 lolol (accidental double xcross and PLL skip)

U R2 D L' B' U' L R U2 L' D2 F' D' U B2 D' B' D2 R F' R2 U' R B' D' 



Spoiler



Cross: x' z U' R' F2 U R2 x' D'
F2L3: U y R U R' U R U' R'
F2L4: U L' U L U' L' U' L
OLL: U r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r'
AUF: U2
35 moves = 4.47 tps :|


----------



## Brest (Feb 7, 2011)

qqwref said:


> 7.83 lolol (accidental double xcross and PLL skip)
> 
> U R2 D L' B' U' L R U2 L' D2 F' D' U B2 D' B' D2 R F' R2 U' R B' D'
> 
> ...



I performed the cross differently, but I think it's the same moves. My 3rd and 4th F2L pairs are different, which makes the OLL different. However, I also got a PLL skip! Your solution is much better than mine...

x2 L' F' D2 L F2 D'
U2 R U' R' L' U L
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'
U2


----------



## Rinfiyks (Feb 7, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> My pb scramble from gqtimer:
> D R' L2 D R' D R B U2 L' F' L D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B F U F2 D' R U2 R'
> Do the scramble, and you'll know why its my pb


 
9.75 OLL skip! :O! Almost 3x faster than usual.


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 7, 2011)

AvidCuber said:


> Just got an 8.41 solve with a crazy scramble that I got whilst doing an average of 12 on CCT
> 
> 
> Somebody else could probably get a much better time with this scramble, but for me I'm quite content, as I'm only averaging around 17-18 at the moment.


 
Scramble: D B2 F D' F' L F' R2 D2 U B' L2 B' L' U B2 F' U D' R B2 U2 D2 L2 F2 R D R' B R B'

Triple x-cross: x2 R D2 L' (3)
F2L4: U L' U' L2 F' L' F (7, 10)
OLL: U' r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' (10, 20)
OMG look down after typing the OLL to see a no AUF PLL skip. I knew there was a reason I replied, i just hated seeing all the moves wasted on your OLL, use sledgehammers bro.

20 move speedsolve.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 7, 2011)

Not necessarily easy corners, just a lot twisted: B' F2 R' B R2 B2 L' R' D2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L B D2 B2 F2 U R2 U' F'


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 9, 2011)

(6,-3) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (3,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (3,1) / (6,6) / (-1,-3) / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (6,0)

I did 5.62  almost pb 
Cubeshape: (6,3)/
CS and ES skip
CP: /(-3,0)/(3,3)/(0,-3)/
Flip middle slice and AUF: /(0,6)/(0,6)/(0,3)

Cancels to (3,3)/(3,3)/(0,3)/(0,6)/(0,3)


----------



## Toad (Feb 9, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> (6,-3) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (3,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (3,1) / (6,6) / (-1,-3) / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (6,0)
> 
> I did 5.62  almost pb
> Cubeshape: (6,3)/
> ...


 
GOGOGO NR


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 9, 2011)

Toad said:


> GOGOGO NR


 More like WR 5.62 
I'm stopping once I get sub-20 avg12


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 9, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> More like WR 5.62
> I'm stopping once I get sub-20 avg12



Isn't your pb 4 something? Think it was you, got a scramble from g/qqtimer that was a 3 move solve.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 9, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Isn't your pb 4 something? Think it was you, got a scramble from g/qqtimer that was a 3 move solve.


4.61 is my PB. I'm clearly just awesome at getting good Sq-1 scrambles
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...rambles-thread&p=470270&viewfull=1#post470270


----------



## Brest (Feb 9, 2011)

Scramble from Prisma Puzzle Timer. I was amazed at how much was solved after the scramble.

Yellow cross, or cross D.

B2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L U2 L2 B F' L F D' B'


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 9, 2011)

wow Brest, I got a 6 move double x cross, then normal last two pairs preserving EO -> COLL -> EPLL skip.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 10, 2011)

U' B' L B R2 U B L2 B2 U L' R' D B D2 B' F' L' F2 D' L R' D2 L F2
z2 R' F D R' D2 R D2 [7/7]
d' U' (R' U' R U)3 [14/21]
U L U L' (U L U L') [8/29]
U' y' (R U' R' U) (R' F R F') [9/38]
F (R U R' U')3 F' U' [15/53]
Holy triggers -> 9.78 new pb, afaik.

That solve was just one trigger after another 0.o


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 10, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> U' B' L B R2 U B L2 B2 U L' R' D B D2 B' F' L' F2 D' L R' D2 L F2
> z2 R' F D R' D2 R D2 [7/7]
> d' U' (R' U' R U)3 [14/21]
> U L U L' (U L U L') [8/29]
> ...


 
Lololo, Stachu and practicing.


----------



## Brest (Feb 10, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> wow Brest, I got a 6 move double x cross, then normal last two pairs preserving EO -> COLL -> EPLL skip.


I used the obvious 4 move X cross (which is basically just make a cross!), but I was too... excited(?) to get a good time for the solve. I'm not very good at block building yet, so I'm also fairly bad at the X cross, which I presume uses similar ideas to block building. I looked at the scramble again and made an 8 move double X cross, but I not a 6 move. Could you please provide your solution?


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 10, 2011)

Brest said:


> I used the obvious 4 move X cross (which is basically just make a cross!), but I was too... excited(?) to get a good time for the solve. I'm not very good at block building yet, so I'm also fairly bad at the X cross, which I presume uses similar ideas to block building. I looked at the scramble again and made an 8 move double X cross, but I not a 6 move. Could you please provide your solution?


 
Lemme see if i can come up with the same solution.
EDIT: sweet i found it.

Cross on D: B2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L U2 L2 B F' L F D' B'

XXcross: B D' F D2 L B'
F2L3+4: U' L' U2 L2 U L2 U' L

but that gives a worse LL than the other solve i had, though it's still a 14 move F2L. The LL for me was Adj Edge flip -> G perm. Imma see if i can get the exact same solve as before.

Double EDIT: I can't find it, but it could be anywhere after these starts
XXcross: B D' F D2 B' L
XXcross: B D' F D2 L B'
XXcross: B2 D' F D2 B2 L


----------



## Puzzle (Feb 10, 2011)

2x2: F U2 F2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F' U2 - erm. wtf 0.96


----------



## Brest (Feb 10, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Lemme see if i can come up with the same solution.
> EDIT: sweet i found it.
> 
> Cross on D: B2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L U2 L2 B F' L F D' B'
> ...


Nice! Four different 6 move XXcross and I couldn't find one. I've got to get better at building these, and block building in general.

For the LL in your solve, I oriented the edges with: M U M' U2 M U M'; which gives a J perm. I'm so slow at M though...

Thank you for your time on this, very much appreciated! :tu Thanks ALOT!


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 10, 2011)

Sure thing Brest, I really enjoy doing these anyway, I'm just disappointed I couldn't find my original solve. You're right, using the MU adj flip gives a better LL, i didn't think about it, I gave up once I realized it wasn't the super boss LL i had found earlier. But to be honest, they're not 4 different 6 move double x crosses, first off it's only 3 (one's repeated) and they're not actually different, one just changed the order of the last two moves, and the other replaces B/B' with B2/B2, but they're functionally almost identical. I might try to find that solution again, I just hope it wasn't with a different start, meaning my efforts are worthless lol.


----------



## 540day (Feb 11, 2011)

really...which one?


----------



## Julian (Feb 11, 2011)

2x2: F U F2 R2 U F' R2 U F R' U'
What to do, what to do...


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 12, 2011)

U' R2 U' R2 U R2
CLL 

ehh, good for speed.




540day said:


> really...which one?


 
Were you replying to me? which one what? ur first post lol


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 12, 2011)

B L2 B2 L B F' D R F U2 F2 U2 B R2 F' R' B2 U' D2 B' D' F L' B R

Lololo

::EDIT:: I just 14.79 OH'd it... 0_0
::EDIT:: Forgot to mention that I average 33...


----------



## Pro94 (Feb 13, 2011)

2x2 qqTimer scramble: R






time was 0.04


----------



## JackJ (Feb 13, 2011)

U' R U' F2 U F2 U' R F2 R' U' Easy if you know the CLL, but still, crazy stuff.


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 14, 2011)

B2 F' D F2 D U' B' R F' D2 F' R2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 F D L R2 D2 U' F' U' - 12.28

x2 y'
Xcross: R D F L F y R' U' R' F (9)
F2L2 : U L' U L U2 L' U L (8, 17)
F2L3 : y R U' R' (3, 20)
F2L4 : U2 L' U2 L U L' U L (8, 28)
OLL : U R' U' R U' R' U2 R (8, 36)
PLL : U Tperm U (16, 52)

52 / 12.28 = 4.23452769 TPS


Quite good for a full step solve for me, about 30 solves in to a sesh after cleaning/lubing my guhong. At least my 3rd full step 12 in ~30 solves. After failing an average I decided to start a new session and only do non-white-cross solves (petrus, roux, color neutral cfop), I started this going for the 2x2x2, but decided to xcross after the 2x2 because it was so obvious.


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 15, 2011)

B2 D' U' L R' B D2 U' B2 F2 U B U B' F2 L B' R D U L' F2 R' B2 F 

1 move cross. I had a 5 second E perm


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 15, 2011)

13.51. lol solve.

I for some reason did a weird headlights alg (I haven't used that in a speedsolve in over 8 months)..strange. G perm


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 15, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 13.51. lol solve.
> 
> I for some reason did a weird headlights alg (I haven't used that in a speedsolve in over 8 months)..strange. G perm


 
...care to tell us the scramble? This is the E/f/h/w scrambles thread...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 15, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> ...care to tell us the scramble? This is the E/f/h/w scrambles thread...


 
Look 1 post above mine. Also note the times of posts.


----------



## EVH (Feb 15, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> ...care to tell us the scramble? This is the E/f/h/w scrambles thread...


 
EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 15, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Look 1 post above mine. Also note the times of posts.


 
Haha, thanks. I normally do. I just failed this time. >_>


----------



## Brest (Feb 15, 2011)

An awesome scramble for block building:

F2 L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U R F U' L D' L2 F L2 F



Spoiler



I've been practicing block building, and I am getting better, but in no way can I block build during a speed solve. I find it difficult to predict where the cubies will be. When I try to solve another stage (like the rest of the cross) at speed, I find that I'll break up a block I've already made. Ah well, practice practice practice.

This one is my original attempt. Once I reconstructed the cross moves, it was easy to find the rest, for obvious reasons.

x2 y F R2 d R U R' F' U' F2 L'
D L' U L D'
R' U R
d' R' U R
y' R U R' U' R' F R F'
R U' L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2' L

-*-*-*-*-

Another attempt.

x2 y F R2 y' R U' R' U F U F
y2 R U R2 U' R' L' U2 L U' R2 F R F'
U2 r U R' U' M U R U' R'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

-*-*-*-*-

Found a PLL skip.

x2 y F R2 L d F2 R U' R'
y2 U R U R2 U' R' L' U2 L R'
U R' U2 R U R' U R d R' U R
U r U R' U R U2 r' U

-*-*-*-*-

Found an 11 move XXX-cross.

x2 R B' F U L' F L' B' U' F L'
d L U' L' U2 L U L'
y F R U R' U' R F' r U R' U' r'
y U l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 x

-*-*-*-*-

Then I used the Wiki to find a ZBF2L insertion (ZBF2L seems awesome, must learn...). When I couldn't find an algorithm for the T-perm +2 corner rotations (is this part of a LL method?), I used Cube Explorer to generate an algorithm.

x2 R B' F U L' F L' B' U' F L'
y U2 R' F R F' U R' F R F'
U' R' U' R U' R2 B2 D' L F2 L' D B2 R2
35 moves


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 15, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> B L2 B2 L B F' D R F U2 F2 U2 B R2 F' R' B2 U' D2 B' D' F L' B R



x2 u R u' (3/3)
R' U2 R (3/6)
y R' U' R' (3/9)
U' L' U L2 F' L' F (7/16)
y U' R' U' R U R' U' R (8/24)
U' L' U' L U M' U' L' U l (10/34)

Didn't time, or have rotations anything like this when I actually solved, and cancelled a few moves.
Saw the OLL, and knew to do from that side from TuRBo.


----------



## Julian (Feb 15, 2011)

U2 F2 R' F U' R U' R F' R' U' weird...


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 16, 2011)

F' U R2 B L2 R' B' F' U B F2 L2 R F D R2 F' U R2 B2 F2 D' U' F2 R

z2 y' F' R' F L' y' D R' (6)
R U R' U L' U L U2 L' U L (11, 17)
U' R U R' y U R U' R' (8, 25)
U2 L' U' L U' y L U L' (8, 33)
y' U2 R' U' R U R' U' R (8, 41)

2nd ever LL skip - 11.37
Both of them were just decent f2ls, and after reconstructing they seem really bad. Several rotations, high move count. Ugh.


----------



## Julian (Feb 16, 2011)

^The y' rotation in the second to last line should be a y.


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 16, 2011)

bahahaha

6.48 L D U2 L U2 R' B2 F' D2 L U' L R D2 U F' R' D2 B2 D2 U2 L D' B' R

z2 L F2 U R2 D' R
U2 L' U' L
U2 y L' U L
OLL
U perm


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 16, 2011)

R' U' R' U' R U2 F' R2 U' R' U'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 16, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> bahahaha
> 
> 6.48 L D U2 L U2 R' B2 F' D2 L U' L R D2 U F' R' D2 B2 D2 U2 L D' B' R
> 
> ...



Use (U2)r'U'r(R'U'RU)*2r'Ur for PLL skip.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 17, 2011)

Pyraminx:
U L U L' U' L R' L R L' U' l' r'

R z' x' Rw U' u Rw U' u Rw 
= 4.25


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 17, 2011)

For 3x3x3 BLD (from CCT):
U2 F U L' F2 B' L D L F' B L2 U B2 U D F2 U L2 D R2

I fail so bad. I got a 1:10.15. This so should have been sub-1.



Spoiler



For me it was 3 corner algs - 8 moves, 9 moves, 9 moves; 4 edge algs - (counting slice turns) 10 moves, 9 moves, 9 moves, 8 moves. 62 moves total. Simply ridiculous.


----------



## Julian (Feb 17, 2011)

F D' U2 B2 D R2 D2 F2 U D F2 U2 D2 F2 L2 U F R2 F' D' R2 U2 R' L2 D'
Post what you get.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 17, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> For 3x3x3 BLD (from CCT):
> U2 F U L' F2 B' L D L F' B L2 U B2 U D F2 U L2 D R2
> 
> I fail so bad. I got a 1:10.15. This so should have been sub-1.
> ...


 
1:08.01

So should have been sub1. I messed up in corner execution and had to go back and fix it. Lost a good ten seconds.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 18, 2011)

Saw this in some YouTube video. The person didn't know full OLL though and was slow to begin with.. lol.

But wtf.
D B2 F D' F' L F' R2 D2 U B' L2 B' L' U B2 F' U D' R B2 U2 D2 L2 F2 R D R' B R B'

My Solution:
x2 R D2 L'
U L' U' L2 F' L' F 
U' Rw' U Rw2 U' Rw2 U' Rw2 U Rw'

obv fake is obv. -.-


----------



## Julian (Feb 18, 2011)

...wasn't that same scramble and solution on here a while ago? ...I think.


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 18, 2011)

@anthony 
lol 6.60

12.76	R U' B' F R D' U F2 R U' B D' U2 L2 R2 D2 B F' D' U2 L B2 L' B' F

x2 y F' U R' F D L F' (7)
R U R' U' y R U' R' (7, 14)
y R U2 R' U R U' R' (7, 21)
y R U' R' U y L' U L (7, 28)
y' U' R' U' R (4, 32)
U' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' (11, 43)

43 / 12.76 = 3.37 TPS 

3 free pairs + a PLL skip.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 18, 2011)

B' R2 D2 F2 R' D2 B' R L F' L F' D2 R B' D' B' D2 U2 R2 U2 L' F' D2 U'


----------



## clincr (Feb 19, 2011)

F2 D2 U2 L D2 L B D2 U2 B' F' U2 D B' R L2 D F B' L2 D2 L U' L' F' 

Inspection: y'

Cross: D R2 B' U' y' R2

F2L: y2 U R U' R'
y2 U R' U2 R2 U R'
y2 U' R' U R U2 y R U R'
y R' U' R

OLL (antisune): (U2) R' U' R U' R' U2 R

PLL: no AUF skip


I got: 11.70.

34 moves (with A LOT of y rotations) / 11.70 seconds = 2.9 tps :fp


EDIT: Minutes later I got a 10.86 PLL skip, but all I can remember is that it had the same OLL (anitisune) and a no AUF PLL skip.


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 19, 2011)

clincr said:


> F2L: *y2* U R U' R'
> *y2* U R' U2 R2 U R'
> *y2* U' R' U R U2 y R U R'
> y R' U' R


 
lern2Lmove


----------



## clincr (Feb 19, 2011)

I didn't understand lolben's tutorial.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 19, 2011)

clincr said:


> F2 D2 U2 L D2 L B D2 U2 B' F' U2 D B' R L2 D F B' L2 D2 L U' L' F'
> 
> Inspection: y'
> 
> ...


 
Whoa, 8.06. I got a PLL skip as well, but my OLL was opposite edge orientation (R U R' U' M' U R U' r').


----------



## Jukuren (Feb 19, 2011)

New personal best last night, 11.03... crazyness, LL skip

scramble: U2 R L U F' D' R2 U B' L2 F B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D2

Started with blue in front yellow on top

EOLine: L2 D' F B' L D' L' D'
1x2x3 On Left: L' U L' U L
1x2x3 On Right: U R' U2 R2 U R'
AUF: U'

Shoulda been quicker but i was pretty slow last night. 
This time is insane for me seeing as how i ave12 around 21.xx
Just glad AVGDI was over last night practicing for next months comp to see it lol


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 19, 2011)

20 move speedsolve =O


----------



## Jukuren (Feb 19, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> 20 move speedsolve =O


 
i just wish i coulda got it on video... a lot of F bombs were droppped


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 20, 2011)

D L U2 L U L R D B' U R U' R' F D U2 L' U' L2 F L B' L2 B' U
Cross on Top.

.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 20, 2011)

clincr said:


> F2 D2 U2 L D2 L B D2 U2 B' F' U2 D B' R L2 D F B' L2 D2 L U' L' F'
> 
> Inspection: y'
> 
> ...


 
Actually, since this scramble is so epic, I think I'll post the solution I got.

X-Cross: D F2 U' R' L2

F2L 2: R' U R L' U L

F2L 3: y U R U' R'

F2L 4: y R U R' U M' U R U' R'

LL: U2


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 21, 2011)

^Nice though.

Now try this: D' F2 R' U2 L2 D2 F L2 R B2 D' B R D2 B U2 D2 F' U' F' L D2 B D2 F2
Still cross on top. Wow... Deja Vu?


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 22, 2011)

F L' R U2 F2 L2 D2 U' B U' F' L' R2 F2 B' U D L' B' U' B' D L' R2 U 

5 corners solved (2 twisted in place), and 2 edges solved. 
I'm not sure how good it is for BLD; I was only doing execution (no memo) and it seemed pretty easy compared to most other scrambles I got.
I have yet to attempt a full BLD solve.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 22, 2011)

1:04.44 for me, new PB Definitely easier than average.


----------



## Engberg91 (Feb 23, 2011)

2x2: R F' U F R2 U2 F' U2 F R U'


----------



## SixSidedCube (Feb 23, 2011)

U2 R' U B' U L B' D2 U' F R2 L2 D F D U B D' B F2 L2 R2 F' B L 

Look at cross 

2 move cross + Preserved pair

Scramble from qqTimer.

I got 17.44 with it.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 23, 2011)

^11.71 not warmed up (...sort of).
Nice.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 23, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> U2 R' U B' U L B' D2 U' F R2 L2 D F D U B D' B F2 L2 R2 F' B L
> 
> Look at cross
> 
> ...


 
Sick. 9.17


----------



## SixSidedCube (Feb 24, 2011)

I am making a MS Word document with all the awesome scrambles I come across, so I will post them all up here sooner or later, when I get a good collection


----------



## toast (Feb 24, 2011)

U F2 U F' R' D2 F' L2 B D' B U2 F L U2 L' F' D' L' D' L' F L2 F' R2

from cubetimer. easy cross.

cross: F B'
F2L #1: (R U R' U')x3
F2L #2: L U2 L' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R
F3L #3: U2 L' U L
F2L #4: U2 L U' L'
OLL (anti-sune): R U2 R' U' R U' R'
PLL (a-perm): x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

i got my new pb of 9.53 on this  non-lucky.


----------



## Matt (Feb 24, 2011)

D' B U2 F U2 R' U2 B D2 U L2 B2 L' U B F' L' D U' L' R B U L B2 

This is a double X-cross (Cross on top) that I got off of qqTimer. Post your own solution (if you want) so that I can see how I could have made my solution better.

z2 y R2 F L2 U' F R' F'
R U R' U' R U R' y R U' R'
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R
U' f R U R' U' f'
U R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

49 move solution if I'm right


----------



## Brest (Feb 24, 2011)

Matt said:


> D' B U2 F U2 R' U2 B D2 U L2 B2 L' U B F' L' D U' L' R B U L B2
> 
> This is a double X-cross (Cross on top) that I got off of qqTimer. Post your own solution (if you want) so that I can see how I could have made my solution better.
> 
> ...


Not how I speed solved it, but I like it. So many pairs and blocks!

z2 R F' D' R' D2 B' U' B E r' U' L U2 l'
U F l' U' L U R U' r'
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2

alg.garron.us


EDIT: I tried to reconstruct my speed solve, but I cannot find the exact thing I did. It's something close to this, but with more moves! 

x2 y' R2 F L' D' F' D L'
F' U2 F R' U' R
F' U' F
R' F R U R' U' F' U R
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 24, 2011)

Matt said:


> D' B U2 F U2 R' U2 B D2 U L2 B2 L' U B F' L' D U' L' R B U L B2
> 
> This is a double X-cross (Cross on top) that I got off of qqTimer. Post your own solution (if you want) so that I can see how I could have made my solution better.
> 
> ...


 
Second pair you should have used L turns.

L' U2 L U' y' R U R'
OLL: R U2 R2' F R F' U2' R' F R F'
PLL U' then U-perm U2


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 26, 2011)

B2 R2 F D2 L R' F L2 F B2 Uw2 D2 L2 Uw2 F L2 R F' D Uw R2 Uw F Uw2 D' R2 U B F2 D' R F2 L Uw' F' Uw' L' R Uw B 

First 2 centers done. 

I got 43.68, a PB time by far, but it was too easy to be counted...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 26, 2011)

F' U F U' F B2 D B F2 R2 F L2 B' R B F D U F2 B2 U R B2 F' D2


----------



## Julian (Feb 26, 2011)

U L U L' U L' R U' R' U' L' l' b

Do a timed solve for this, tell me what you get.
(Hint: this could be a world record scramble)

My solve, using LBL:


Spoiler



Double X-centers: y' U' R'
Tips: l' r
3rd edge: U y R U' R'
No-AUF PLL skip.
For a total of 6 moves.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 26, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> F' U F U' F B2 D B F2 R2 F L2 B' R B F D U F2 B2 U R B2 F' D2


 
BLD. 41.15...

WTF?!


----------



## chris w (Feb 27, 2011)

pyra: U L U L B' R' B' R B' L R r


----------



## SixSidedCube (Feb 27, 2011)

D2 R' U2 L2 U' R' B L' B2 U' D2 R' L D' F2 U2 R B2 R' D' L B D L' U2


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 28, 2011)

*FOR ZZ SOLVERS: YOU MUST TRY THIS SCRAMBLE*
F2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U' B R2 U' L U' F' U' B F2 U'


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 28, 2011)

Cross on U

B' U D2 L R' F B2 L2 B' U2 F' D' U2 B2 L' U F U2 L2 R D U B L2 U2 

Interesting scramble; 3/4 of the cross is done. I inserted two F2L pairs before inserting the last cross piece.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 28, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> ^Nice though.
> 
> Now try this: D' F2 R' U2 L2 D2 F L2 R B2 D' B R D2 B U2 D2 F' U' F' L D2 B D2 F2
> Still cross on top. Wow... Deja Vu?


Sick scramble. 8.43 full step:


Spoiler



Double xcross: y R' U F' U2 r' U R2 r'
F2L3: U' y R U' R' U y' R' U
F2L4: R2 U R'
OLL: R' U' R' F R F' U R
PLL: U2 y' R2 U' R' U' R U R U' R


----------



## Julian (Feb 28, 2011)

F R F R U' R2 U' F' U' R' U'
R2 U F R2 U' R F2 R2 U R' U'


----------



## clincr (Mar 1, 2011)

Got 11.12 nl on this one. Unplanned x-cross but 2L OLL.

U B R' D2 U2 B R' L2 U F2 L' R' D' F' R2 L U2 D2 R2 F B2 D B F2 R2 

Inspection: y2

Cross: F2 U' L2 y' L D2

F2L: y' U' R U R' U R U' R'
y' L' U' L U y' R' U' R
R U' R'

OLL: (2 Look L - shape) (U2) f R U R' U' f'

(antisune) (U') R' U' R U' R' U2 R

PLL (anti-clockwise U Perm) (U y2 :fp) R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

50 moves / 11.12 seconds = 4.49 (2 d.p.) tps. Pretty good.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 2, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> *FOR ZZ SOLVERS: YOU MUST TRY THIS SCRAMBLE*
> F2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U' B R2 U' L U' F' U' B F2 U'


 
still 4 unoriented edges though; I got a full EOLine skip once


----------



## JyH (Mar 2, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> U2 R' U B' U L B' D2 U' F R2 L2 D F D U B D' B F2 L2 R2 F' B L
> 
> Look at cross
> 
> ...


 
How do you get the 2 move cross from that  Isn't it a 3 move?


----------



## Julian (Mar 2, 2011)

U L U B U R B' U' L' U' B' l u
The rare triple X-centers. Got a new nonlucky PB.

Solve:
Triple X-centers: y R L'
PLL: (U') L R' L' [L] L' R L R'
Tips: l' u'

EDIT: U L U B' L' U' B' R B' L R' r' b u'

Solve:
Double X-centers: y' z' L'
3rd Edge: R' U R
PLL: U
Tips: l r' b
5 moves, lucky PB.


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 4, 2011)

2x2x2 qqTimer

U2 F R' U' F' R U' R' F2 R' U'


----------



## Brest (Mar 4, 2011)

F2 U' B2 D' L2 D B2 U R2 U2 L2 B L' D2 F D2 R' B' F' R B


----------



## y235 (Mar 4, 2011)

Got 2.95 on this one.
R U' F U2 F' U R F2 R2 U'


----------



## RubikZz (Mar 4, 2011)

R' B D2 F U' L2 R2 B U L U' F' D2 R B2 R' F B2 D' F2 D R' D2 L' R2

I got this a few months ago.



Spoiler



I make it with yellow on top en orange on the front.
I make the cross with white and don't make an X-cross and startet whit orage white en red white en then blue white.
And I got 3 pairs in a row.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 5, 2011)

U R' U2 F' U R' U' F' U' R' U' 



Spoiler



lol 5-move solution
y x' F R' U2 R' U


----------



## Keban (Mar 5, 2011)

2x2
U' R U' R' U R U' R2 U2 R' U'
I got this from cct lol

X2 Z' R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U'


----------



## RubikZz (Mar 5, 2011)

F L2 D2 L2 F' L' R' F2 L' B2 R2 D' L' D R B2 F' U2 B2 L U' L2 B' L' D
Easy x-cross on U.
White top green front.


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 6, 2011)

2x2 (two separate scrambles)

F' R U2 F R F' U' R' U' R' U' 

R2 U' F' R' U R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 6, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> 2x2 (two separate scrambles)
> 
> F' R U2 F R F' U' R' U' R' U'
> 
> R2 U' F' R' U R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'


 Lol.
1.29 and 1.9 (wasn't entirely sure on the CLL for the 2nd one so I paused to make sure it worked)

Epic scrambles.


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 6, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Lol.
> 1.29 and 1.9 (wasn't entirely sure on the CLL for the 2nd one so I paused to make sure it worked)
> 
> Epic scrambles.


 
Why pause when you can predict the whole solution?
First one was obvious, second one was x2 U' R U' R' U 
I got 0.92 on that


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 6, 2011)

I was only 90% sure that was the CLL. L case COLL recognition is horrible for me. Plus I was unsure of AUF. I never practice 2x2x2, so I am not experienced at predicting whole solutions.

For the second one I used this CLL alg
F' R U R' U' R' F R

Well, it's my COLL alg..but I plan on using it for CLL.


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 6, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I was only 90% sure that was the CLL. L case COLL recognition is horrible for me. Plus I was unsure of AUF. I never practice 2x2x2, so I am not experienced at predicting whole solutions.
> 
> For the second one I used this CLL alg
> F' R U R' U' R' F R
> ...



Ah, ok, I now see what you did.
Your first layer was something like x2 U2 F' U' F, yes?
My first layer was x2 R U2 R', which happens to cancel with antisune. 
I was kinda confused when you mentioned the L case CLL 
I don't actually know any CLL apart from the normal OLL cases, though I do know the Pi set of EG-1 

Edit: Oops, missed a '


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 6, 2011)

I rotated and made the first layer RU 2gen, but yes. Then AUF and CLL, and then I was unsure of AUF. Too lazy to calculate+ran out of inspection time. I can do reconstruction if you desire.

I don't know any CLL besides H and T (minus 1 T, too lazy to learn).

I know OH COLL though (lol) so I try to just use that if the alg isn't attrotious.


----------



## ryo (Mar 6, 2011)

9.91	F' L' R2 U' B2 F' R2 U2 L R2 F2 D2 L' R' B F2 R2 D2 R2 D' U L F2 U F'
y2 R' (D U2) F' L
U' R2 U R
L' U' L
y R' U R
U2 L' U' L
OLL
PLL J


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 7, 2011)

L' F' R2 F L B D2 L2 U2 F U B' D F2 D U2 R' U R U2 L B R2 L' U'


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 8, 2011)

A wtf scramble for 3BLD

1. 1:20.46 L2 R B' R' U' B' R U2 B F' L2 B2 L D B' U R' D' B2 U2 R2 D' R U' D 

SO MANY FLIPPED PIECES >_>


----------



## Rook (Mar 10, 2011)

Very easy cross on F, and it can easily be X-cross'd. Easy FB for Roux too.

B' D2 U' F B U2 R2 F D' B' L' R D2 L U L2 B R2 F' L2 F' B2 L2 U' F 

Ended up getting 26.05 because I took forever recognizing F2L.


----------



## Julian (Mar 10, 2011)

L2 D R2 D2 B2 D' R2 U B F R L2 U2 L' D' R' D F2 L' F2 B D' R F L'

My solve:
Cross: z2 U' L F' L2 D' R' D'
1st Pair: L U' L' U' R U R'
2nd Pair: U L U' L
3rd Pair: U' R' U' R U' R' U R
4th Pair: U' L' U L U' L' U L
EO: U (f R U R' U' f')
CO: r U R' U' r' F R F'
PLL: U (L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2) U'

My second fastest solve ever. 62 moves in 16.41 seconds = 3.78 tps


----------



## Joemamma556 (Mar 10, 2011)

2x2 scramble 

(1.56) R2 F' U F2 R' U R U' (white one Bottom)

Solution (Yellow Layer)

L U2 L U' L' U L U2


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 11, 2011)

A hand scramble (reconstructed with ACube) I gave myself while making breakfast (Cross on D)
D2 B2 U L2 F2 U' L B2 L2 D' R2 B F2 R' F D2 U2 L' D' U

Cross (uninspected, accidentally x-cross): y' L' F' R F2 L' y2 F' U L'
F2L: x2 y U' L' U L U R U R' y R U R'
OLL: y' Rw' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 Rw
30 moves


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 11, 2011)

B L' U L b'
Racing Rob on msn
I got 2.08. He got 2.91
Both pbs


----------



## clover (Mar 12, 2011)

L R2 D' F R' U F L' U2 R2 U2 R B2 L' U2 D2 B2 D' U2 B R2 F' L' F D


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 12, 2011)

clover said:


> L R2 D' F R' U F L' U2 R2 U2 R B2 L' U2 D2 B2 D' U2 B R2 F' L' F D


Woah, and only 2 misoriented edges.
Have you seen this thread? http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...nter-Open-2011&p=534398&viewfull=1#post534398
It won't happen without the help of some Perth cubers. Why don't you contact Michael, Jordan or Mitchell? They have meetups weekly at one of their houses, get them started at somewhere public.
Try to gain interest. And if the comp does go ahead, I'm going to Adelaide so I won't be there. Should be a close competition


----------



## ryo (Mar 12, 2011)

Another sub 10 ! (8.73) :
L2 R B2 U L' R' D U' L' R2 B2 F2 U B2 R D U B D U' B' F2 L' R' D

y R2' U2 R L D' _ x-cross
U' R U R' U R U' R'
y R' U' R d' R U R'
U L' U' L U L' U' L
R U y R U' R' F' _ OLL
U2 _ skip


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 12, 2011)

6.62 (guess the solution ) 
U D' R F2 L2 F2 R2 L' U F2 U2 D2 B R2 L' B2 L U2 F' D2 U2 L2 R D R

cross on U


----------



## Julian (Mar 12, 2011)

ryo said:


> Another sub 10 ! (8.73) :
> L2 R B2 U L' R' D U' L' R2 B2 F2 U B2 R D U B D U' B' F2 L' R' D
> 
> y R2' U2 R L D' _ x-cross
> ...


Doesn't work for me.


----------



## Brest (Mar 13, 2011)

ryo said:


> Another sub 10 ! (8.73) :
> L2 R B2 U L' R' D U' L' R2 B2 F2 U B2 R D U B D U' B' F2 L' R' D
> 
> y*'* R2' U2 R L D' _ x-cross
> ...





Julian said:


> Doesn't work for me.


Fixed. :tu


----------



## Julian (Mar 13, 2011)

U L R' U' R' L' U L' R' U' L l'
Weird.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 13, 2011)

U D' B L B2 L F L D U2 F2 R F2 L2 R D2 R' F U B F L' D' U R


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 13, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> U D' B L B2 L F L D U2 F2 R F2 L2 R D2 R' F U B F L' D' U R


 
10.12. First solve of day..lol.

Epic scramble, insane. Depending on how you finish cross, I got a 3 move insertion ready for me (well, 4 since I had to AUF to get it over the slot).


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 13, 2011)

This is seriously the most obvious double x-cross ever. Honestly, try it. Cross on D.

B2 L D2 U R2 U2 L R U B2 D L' F2 R' U2 L' R B U F U2 L B F' L2


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 14, 2011)

R2 F2 D' U L' R D U F2 R2 U R2 D2 U' F' L2 F2 R F' L D' L2 R2 U2 L 

my first blind success scramble. really nice corners for Y perm. I liked my M2 edges aswell.


----------



## ryo (Mar 15, 2011)

I've just got my best scramble ever :
1.	8.56	L2 D' B F2 R D L2 F' U' L R' F2 R D L2 D U' B F' R U R' U' L' R'
(cross on B)
I tried it again and I found a PLL skip, a ZBLL I know and a forced OLL skip.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 16, 2011)

U' F2 R' D2 U B' F U2 L2 B' F2 R2 F D L2 B L R' B2 D L' R D2 U R

B2 F2 D' B2 D B L' B2 R2 D U L' R D R2 D L D2 R B2 D' L R' U F2

D U2 L2 B2 F D' L' F' R2 D2 L2 F2 D' U B U R B2 R2 U F2 U' F2 U2 B2

U2 B' D U F2 R' F D' B2 L F2 D2 R D L F' U F L R2 D2 B' D' L' B'

*You must try these scrambles*

another B2 F' L' R' U' L2 U2 B F L F2 R F R2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 F U2 L2 D2 U' B


----------



## SixSidedCube (Mar 17, 2011)

D' B2 U B' L R2 B L' U2 L D' R2 L2 B2 D2 U' B R2 D U2 L2 U' L U B' 

Nice cross, and an F2l pair, just in a wrong slot.


----------



## RubikZz (Mar 17, 2011)

Pyraminx:
R' L B R U B' L' b

Good one for Oka Method.



Spoiler



B' D' R 
X Z'
U'
L R' L' R' U' R' U


----------



## RubikZz (Mar 18, 2011)

Good one for tripple X-Cross op U.

F2 R2 D' U' F2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 B D' F' R D' R' U R' L' U'


----------



## JasonK (Mar 19, 2011)

Just got a 2.07 pyraminx solve with this, not really counting it as PB though...

U L U L' U L' U' L' U' L U' l r b u

If only it didn't have four tips


----------



## Tomas1988 (Mar 19, 2011)

1 move cross

B F2 L' R D2 L' F' U2 F2 U2 L' F' U' R2 D2 U2 B' L2 B2 R B L' F2 R2 B


----------



## JyH (Mar 19, 2011)

For Ortega

F2 U' R F R' F U R2 U' R' U' 

lol

1 move 2 faces


----------



## JyH (Mar 20, 2011)

just got another one from qqtimer...

R' F U' F' U' R U2 F' U R2 U' 

wtf


----------



## clincr (Mar 20, 2011)

10.06 nl. From cubemania.

R U F L B2 D B' D2 R2 F D2 R' F' D' B2 U2 L U' F2 L' F2 L2 F D F

Inspection: y'

Cross: R' B' U' R' F R

F2L: U R' U' R U2 R' U R
U R U R' U y' R' U' R
y' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R
R U2 R' U' R U R'

OLL(sune): R U R' U R U2 R'

PLL(cc U): U' R U' R U R U' R U' R' U' R2 U'

Almost a 2 gen solve...

10.06 seconds / 57 moves = 5.67 tps


----------



## Xnx (Mar 21, 2011)

R' D R' F R D' U2 F R B R F U' L' R2 F2 R L' F2 D2 L D' F' D' U Cross on bottom



Spoiler



y' L' D' R' F' U' B2
x-cross and reasonably easy F2L


----------



## RubikZz (Mar 21, 2011)

For Pyraminx:
L U' B U B L' b

I don't know Nutelle Method, but what I saw on the internet is this good for Nutella Method.

I got 9.78 and normally I average around 22 or 25.
I used Oka Method.


----------



## Julian (Mar 21, 2011)

R2 U2 B2 L2 R' U2 D2 R' D2 L2 R D2 R U L2 F2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2
Whoa.


----------



## Joemamma556 (Mar 22, 2011)

2x2 scramble

1st Layer Skip 

F R F R' U' R' U2


----------



## JyH (Mar 22, 2011)

Joemamma556 said:


> 2x2 scramble
> 
> 1st Layer Skip
> 
> F R F R' U' R' U2


 
PLL skip too =D (I used Ortega)


----------



## ariasamie (Mar 23, 2011)

easy scramble, and my crazy solution!

B R2 L F2 B' U2 D F D' R L' B' D2 B2 L D R L U2 F' U2 L' U' F R 

Xcross and 2 free pairs: x2 L' D y' L F' L' F R' U F'
inserting them R' U R2 U2 R'
4th pair U L U' L' 18 turns. (i didn't count the x2 and y')
oll blah blah blah
pll blah blah blah

I never do Xcross. I just don't know how the hell I came up with this solution.


----------



## JyH (Mar 24, 2011)

U R2 U' F' R' U' F R U R' U' 

lolwut


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 24, 2011)

U' B' F2 R' L' U2 L' D' B L2 D2 L R B' R2 D2 F B D2 B2 U' B L' R U'

what to do????


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 25, 2011)

D' R' B' L' F L2 F2 R L F2 D' L F B' D L' D' U R2 F2 R' L F' L D (Cross on top) TRY IT!

I got 10.49, but I could have done much better on it.

My solution and an alternative cross+F2L:



Spoiler



Pair preservation accidentally forms an x-cross without a different pair:
z2 y'
U R2' F' D R D'U' y R U' R'
y' U' R U' R' U' y2' R' U' R
U R U' R' d' L' U L
U' [OLL]
U' [PLL: Ab]

Alternatively, try starting with this:
z2 y'
F' (oh look, a pair) U R U2' L' U L U' R B'
R U' R2' U R
y' L' U' L U L' U L
At this point you could do R' U2 R and U' L' U' L to finish the F2L, or U R' U R and L' U2 L U' L' U(or U2, but the U is better here...) L to finish it. The 2nd choice, though it has more moves, yields a better LL in my opinion.



I hope other people experiment with this scramble, it's pretty nice .


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 25, 2011)

For 2x2: U2 R F2 U R F' U2 R2 F2 R2 U' 


Spoiler



I got 1.08 with LL skip (unexpected).
x' U2 R U' R U2


----------



## clincr (Mar 25, 2011)

Finally, here it is: a sub 10 single after nearly 8 months of cubing. OLL skip.

F B2 D' L' B F U' D2 R' D B' L F B' L R F' L2 B2 R L2 D' R2 U2 F' 

Inspection: y

Cross: R D' R2 y' U' R' F R

F2L: R U2 R2 U' R
y' U' R U' R' y U R U' R'
y2 fp) U2 R' U R
R U' R' U R U' R'

OLL: skip

PLL (H): (U') M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2

39 moves / 9.57 seconds = 4.07 tps


----------



## Julian (Mar 26, 2011)

R F2 R2 F' R2 F R' F2 U' R' U'
3 pairs. 6 first layer options.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 27, 2011)

1. U L2 R' U L' R' B' D' B F U' L F U2 B L2 D2 L D' U2 B D' L2 F2 L'

sick scramble


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 29, 2011)

R' D' F' L' F' L D' U2 F2 R' F' B' R D' R F' L D2 F B R' B2 F' L B2


----------



## @uguste (Mar 29, 2011)

Eric : http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...rambles-thread&p=288628&viewfull=1#post288628

EDIT : Fixed


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 30, 2011)

@uguste said:


> Eric : http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?5799-Easy-funny-hard-weird-scrambles-thread/page111


 
Not all of us use 10 ppp. I only have 87 pages in this thread, link to post..


----------



## EricReese (Mar 30, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> 1. U L2 R' U L' R' B' D' B F U' L F U2 B L2 D2 L D' U2 B D' L2 F2 L'
> 
> sick scramble


 
What is sick about it? Just curious


----------



## @uguste (Mar 30, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Not all of us use 10 ppp. I only have 87 pages in this thread, link to post..


 
Fixed


----------



## Shortey (Mar 30, 2011)

@uguste said:


> Fixed


 
What exactly did you fix?


----------



## @uguste (Mar 30, 2011)

Shortey said:


> What exactly did you fix?


 
The url now links to the post, not to the page.


----------



## Owen (Mar 30, 2011)

clincr said:


> Finally, here it is: a sub 10 single after nearly 8 months of cubing.


 
That's quite astonishing actually.


----------



## whauk (Mar 30, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> 1. U L2 R' U L' R' B' D' B F U' L F U2 B L2 D2 L D' U2 B D' L2 F2 L'
> 
> sick scramble


 
x2 y' R' F' L D2
y' R U' R' y' R U' R'

3 free pairs. you meant that?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 31, 2011)

Cross on D: D U' R2 U2 L2 R' F' D2 L2 U2 F2 D R F U B F D U2 B' L' U2 B' R F


----------



## Julian (Apr 1, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Cross on D: D U' R2 U2 L2 R' F' D2 L2 U2 F2 D R F U B F D U2 B' L' U2 B' R F


Wow.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 1, 2011)

Julian said:


> Wow.


 
Wat. 13 move speedsolve <_<.


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 1, 2011)

2x2 F2 R' U' R F U2 F2

Layer on top- I got a 1.37


----------



## irontwig (Apr 1, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Cross on D: D U' R2 U2 L2 R' F' D2 L2 U2 F2 D R F U B F D U2 B' L' U2 B' R F


 
Constructed?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 1, 2011)

Yep. It's a fun exercise to construct a scramble that looks like it could be real.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 2, 2011)

BLD scramble

B2 U L B2 F2 L2 R F' L' R F' L2 R D U F' U' F2 R' D F U' L' B' F

4 edges flipped, one solved.

i was off by a 2 corner twist. edge memo was only 7 targets.


----------



## Julian (Apr 2, 2011)

BLD scramble for those who use Old Pochmann edges with UR buffer.
Scramble with you U colour on D, and your F colour on L: B' R F' L2 B' R U' R L' U' L' U' L2 F2 L D L2 R' F2 U2 B2 U' F U2 L'


Spoiler



extremely easy visual edge memo


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 2, 2011)

L2 D' R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 R' B2 F' R2 D R U F D2 L2
someone should be able to sub wr this scramble


----------



## gecan (Apr 3, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> L2 D' R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 R' B2 F' R2 D R U F D2 L2
> someone should be able to sub wr this scramble


 
Hah, that's an easy scramble. 

xcross: z D' L' D2 B D U' R2 (7/7)
f2l #1: y' B U' B' U' F' U' F (7/14)
f2l #2: y' R U2 R' U R U R' (7/21)
f2l #3: y2 U' F R' F' R (5/26)
LL: y B' R B' R2 U R U R' U' R B2 U2 (12/38)


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 3, 2011)

R2 B2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' F2 R' B U R F2 U' B U'

another sicko


----------



## JackJ (Apr 3, 2011)

L2L4 friendly: R2 B2 F U2 L2 B' L' U F B2 U D' F' L2 R2 U' R2 U B2 U2 F U2 R D' B' 

Solution for first layer:


Spoiler



x2 D L2 R U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 D2


----------



## gecan (Apr 4, 2011)

F2 L' R2 D B' F L D2 U R F B D' R' F2 R2 D U' R F' B' L R U B'

x-cross on bottom


----------



## Julian (Apr 4, 2011)

F' L D2 R U2 L B2 D' B2 D' B' R' B D' B2 D' L2 B2 F L' R D2 R' D' L2
Only one U move in the entire scramble. Only 2 F moves.


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 5, 2011)

B' F2 U' B' L U' B' U B2 R D2 L B' R2 B R2 U2 L' F U2 R B' L2 B D'

Got that in a BLD session...dnf'd though..flipped two corners the wrong way...


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 6, 2011)

Scrable from qqtimer

F' U2 F D2 F D' B' D R F' D' B D2 U' R U2 B' 

One of the easiest xcross i've ever seen


----------



## qqwref (Apr 6, 2011)

Why are you using 17 move 3x3 scrambles?


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 6, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Why are you using 17 move 3x3 scrambles?


 
Because 25 move scrambles kill my fluency,rythm etc,i hate to wait too long between solves.


----------



## jrb (Apr 6, 2011)

L U2 B R' U' D2 R2 D' R R' D R2 D2 U R B' U2 L R

Now everyone can say that they beat the world record!


----------



## Julian (Apr 6, 2011)

jrb said:


> L U2 B R' U' D2 R2 D' R R' D R2 D2 U R B' U2 L R
> 
> Now everyone can say that they beat the world record!


I like how that cancels to L2 R.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 6, 2011)

Julian said:


> I like how that cancels to L2 R.


 
I also love how in the middle of that scramble there is R R' next to each other

lold


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 6, 2011)

jrb said:


> L U2 B R' U' D2 R2 D' R R' D R2 D2 U R B' U2 L R
> 
> Now everyone can say that they beat the world record!


 
Urdoinitrong. It should be more like this:

L U2 B R' U' D2 R2 D' R2 U2 D2 L2 D L2 U' R B' U2 L R


----------



## whauk (Apr 6, 2011)

U' F' B2 D' B' D2 F L D' L' U2 R' F L2 R U' B' D U L R2 B' D' B2 F 

x2 U R' F' R2 L2 u' R L U L (cool stuff)
U2 L' U' L
y2 M' U M U' M' U2 M
U2 L U2 L' U' L U L'
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R (ZBLL)

time was 8.86


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 6, 2011)

whauk said:


> U' F' B2 D' B' D2 F L D' L' U2 R' F L2 R U' B' D U L R2 B' D' B2 F
> 
> x2 U R' F' R2 L2 u' R L U L (cool stuff)
> U2 L' U' L
> ...


 
ZBLL not working


----------



## EricReese (Apr 6, 2011)

I think just lookin at the alg the first D move in that alg is supposed to be D'. Though I haven't looked at the solution yet, but Im guessing its like a headlights ZBLL. Dunno though if thats not the fix


----------



## irontwig (Apr 6, 2011)

Pretty silly imo to call a corner cycle a ZBLL, sure technically it is one, but so is all PLLs.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 6, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> Because 25 move scrambles kill my fluency,rythm etc,i hate to wait too long between solves.


Maybe you should scramble faster then, or give up physical cubes entirely.

Seriously: using 17 moves is a problem because 70% of positions require at least 18 moves to solve, meaning that you're only getting positions in the easiest 30%. Fewer moves means that easy cases are more likely. More importantly, 25 random moves (or: random position) is a standard which lets us meaningfully compare times between two people. If you're not going to follow the rules everyone else is, you might as well just stop the timer before PLL.


----------



## irontwig (Apr 6, 2011)

JackJ said:


> L2L4 friendly: R2 B2 F U2 L2 B' L' U F B2 U D' F' L2 R2 U' R2 U B2 U2 F U2 R D' B'
> 
> Solution for first layer:
> 
> ...


 
lolno



Spoiler



U M2 U R2 F R F'


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 6, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Maybe you should scramble faster then, or give up physical cubes entirely.
> 
> Seriously: using 17 moves is a problem because 70% of positions require at least 18 moves to solve, meaning that you're only getting positions in the easiest 30%. Fewer moves means that easy cases are more likely. More importantly, 25 random moves (or: random position) is a standard which lets us meaningfully compare times between two people. If you're not going to follow the rules everyone else is, you might as well just stop the timer before PLL.


 
Another reason I use 17 move scrambles is to save time,i have a really busy schedule,so I hardly get time to do an ao12.
Well yeah,I may be harming myself by solving on seventeen move scrambles by getting too many easy crosses,maybe? But No,I get bad crosses,most of them are 5 moves+
And I'm not comparing my times with anyone or racing someone.
I just practice at home for fun whenever I get time,
But yeah,if I race someone or compare my times with him/her,i will obviously use 25 move scrambles.


----------



## whauk (Apr 6, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Pretty silly imo to call a corner cycle a ZBLL, sure technically it is one, but so is all PLLs.


 
i recognized it as exactly this case. i wasnt doing OLL, i wasnt doing COLL, i was doing ZBLL.
it is also my COLL alg but since i prerecognized the PLL "skip" i will call it ZBLL.

maybe silly but correct.


----------



## Julian (Apr 7, 2011)

R B2 F' L U2 B D2 R B L' B2 D' B2 F2 U B2 U D2 B L' B2 R2 F U2 F
Really interesting.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 9, 2011)

F2 L U2 D2 L2 F' D L2 B F L2 R' U L' D F2 D2 F' R2 B2 U' F U R' U2 

LOL Cross skip.

I failed and got 11, even though my LL was FRUR'U'F' and U Perm. :fp


----------



## JyH (Apr 9, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> F2 L U2 D2 L2 F' D L2 B F L2 R' U L' D F2 D2 F' R2 B2 U' F U R' U2
> 
> LOL Cross skip.
> 
> I failed and got 11, even though my LL was FRUR'U'F' and U Perm. :fp


IT'S ACTUALLY NOT A CROSS SKIP, YOU HAVE TO DO A D'


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 9, 2011)

JyH said:


> IT'S ACTUALLY NOT A CROSS SKIP, YOU HAVE TO DO A D'


 
The cross is finished, it simply has to be aligned. That's like saying a 1x2x3 block isn't finished because it isn't lined up with its corresponding centers.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 9, 2011)

Got this from qqtimer. Interesting beginning.
B2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 F2 D U R' D' B' L' D' B2 F2 U F2 B2 L' D2


----------



## Julian (Apr 9, 2011)

U L U L U' L U' B R L R' b u'
Technically full step


----------



## JyH (Apr 9, 2011)

U' F2 D' B' D U R B D L2 B F' R2 F2 U D2 L2 B U B F' R' B F' D' 

Cross on U


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 10, 2011)

U F U' R2 F U' F2 U' R'
2x2


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Apr 10, 2011)

The best 3x3 scramble that I ever had, before yesterday I think: (reference face in B)
L2 D' B F2 R D L2 F' U' L R' F2 R D L2 D U' B F' R U R' U' L' R'


----------



## EricReese (Apr 10, 2011)

jakkspeedcuber said:


> The best 3x3 scramble that I ever had, before yesterday I think: (reference face in B)
> L2 D' B F2 R D L2 F' U' L R' F2 R D L2 D U' B F' R U R' U' L' R'


 
11.08, beat my pb single  . sexy block, i should try petrus on this scramble


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 10, 2011)

EricReese said:


> 11.08, beat my pb single  . sexy block, i should try petrus on this scramble



Lololol 6.56. Faz could probably get a mid 3 on that


----------



## EricReese (Apr 11, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Lololol 6.56. Faz could probably get a mid 3 on that


 
Well I'm terrible at 3x3  

ps. you computer cube right?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 11, 2011)

jakkspeedcuber said:


> The best 3x3 scramble that I ever had, before yesterday I think: (reference face in B)
> L2 D' B F2 R D L2 F' U' L R' F2 R D L2 D U' B F' R U R' U' L' R'


 
x L' U L U R2 U F R' F' U R
y R U2 R'
U L U L' R' U2 L' U L' U2 R U

27 move speedsolve hmmm....
By the way, you could just do setup to Y-perm, and it cancels like 6 moves for the LL.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yesterday I did an avg of 5 after a 30 minute practice session

Results were:

Individual Times:
1. 16.14 G perm
2. 16.56 G perm
3. (17.00) G perm omfg...
4. (11.52) (pll skip, new pb) 
5. 16.03 G perm WHAT TAH FUUUUU-

I use CCT scrambles. I have no love for that program anymoar.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 11, 2011)

QCcuber, there are no scrambles in your post. G perm is the most common permutation, you should expect it or learn COLL and some OLLCP if you want to avoid it.

U2 L R D U' L' R2 F D U' L' F' D2 L' D2 B2 D F D U' B F' D L' R2

x2 L D' R2 L' U L' U L D2 (9)
U' R' U' R U' R' U R (8, 17)
U2 L U L2 B L B' (7, 24)
N perm


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 11, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Well I'm terrible at 3x3
> 
> ps. you computer cube right?



Only 2x2.

Also, this just gave me an idea, someone (probably qq) should program a sim where you can put in your own scrambles if you get an easy one from qqtimer or something.


----------



## JyH (Apr 12, 2011)

B2 U2 D' R' F B U2 D' R U2 B2 L' F2 B' L' B' R U D R' D B' D U2 L' 

First scramble of the day.



Spoiler



3 move x-cross with easy F2L



F' R F' U2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 B' D' B L2 R F2 L D' F' R' D2 R2 D2 R' F R' 

Minutes later, this happens...lol



Spoiler



Inspection: x' z' 
Double x-cross: D L2 D2 F2 R' F'
F2L 3: U R U R' U2 R U R'
F2L 4: y' R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U R'
OLL: U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
PLL: U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Apr 12, 2011)

Too easy 2x2 scramble!!!

F' R F'

I got a 0.96 with that scramble.

The scramble came from CCT when I was doing a 2x2 avg12.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 12, 2011)

Ernie Pulchny said:


> Too easy 2x2 scramble!!!
> 
> F' R F'
> 
> ...



Cool, I got F' U F on jflysim yesterday  0.094


----------



## riffz (Apr 12, 2011)

Scramble: R U D2 R' D2 R L D2 B F' D2 L B' F D2 B2 F' L2 D F B2 D L2 D2 U 

Solution:



Spoiler



X-Cross: x y L2 D2 F2 R2

F2L: d' R U' R'
U' L U' L'
U' L' U L y' U' R U' R'

OLLCP + EPLL skip: U F R U R' U' F' y F R U R' U' F'


----------



## RubikZz (Apr 12, 2011)

jakkspeedcuber said:


> The best 3x3 scramble that I ever had, before yesterday I think: (reference face in B)
> L2 D' B F2 R D L2 F' U' L R' F2 R D L2 D U' B F' R U R' U' L' R'


 
I got a new PB: 16:585 the last was 19:463

Thanks man.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 12, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> I got a new PB: 16:585 the last was 19:463
> 
> Thanks man.


 
I wouldn't count scrambles from someone else as PBs (especially one that is known for being easy).

Something to consider.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 13, 2011)

L2 D' F2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 F L' D' U B' F2 R

Easy cross, easy F2L, easy OLL, easy PLL!


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 13, 2011)

you should use 25 move scrambles like everyone else in the world.


----------



## minime12358 (Apr 14, 2011)

Alright ready for a qqtimer win?
(-2,2) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,-3) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (3,6) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (-3,3) / (0,-3)... 

I got a 4.324

This is a legit qqtimer scramble... And for those who dont feel like doing the scramble:


Spoiler



It is a one move cube, resulting in a OE+OC skip and then it is a Y J permutation which results in an EP skip



Yah I know. Pretty legit.


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 14, 2011)

R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D R2 D' F2 D' F2 R' D R F' R2 U' R L2 D' R


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 14, 2011)

U' R F' U' R F
2x2

EDIT:
R2 U' F2 U' R U R' U F2 R U'
This actually happened to me on qqTimer for 2x2.


----------



## Julian (Apr 15, 2011)

F2 D' L' U B D' F D2 R D B L F L' B2 U B2 U' L2 F U' L' F D U2
Awesome scramble.


----------



## 24653483361 (Apr 16, 2011)

B2 R2 L2 F2 D R2 D F2 U L2 U' R D2 F U' F' U L2 D2 B2 D2 really weird start to a scramble


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 16, 2011)

^^ just because it starts with B2 R2 L2 D2?


----------



## Brest (Apr 16, 2011)

B2 U L2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' F L2 D2 L' B' L' B' L U2



Spoiler



U L U F r2 F2
U R U R'
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R
U2 L U L'
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'
U R U R' F' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U' R'


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 16, 2011)

R' D2 R2 F' D2 R B2 U F' D B2 U D2 L' R' F B2 L2 B' D L' R2 B2 U2 D2 
Cross on D.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 17, 2011)

ewwww Brest 22 move G perm nasty.

really easy f2l though.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Apr 17, 2011)

This 2x2 scramble is kind of funny.

U' F' U2 F U2 F' U'

A layer is solved for you. A sune and an AUF solves the 2x2. I got a 1.88 with that scramble when doing an avg12.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 17, 2011)

how'd you get 1.88?


----------



## Brest (Apr 17, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> ewwww Brest 22 move G perm nasty.
> 
> really easy f2l though.


Yeah, it's not what I use. I found that the other day when I was playing around with (RUR'F'). Found Z, Y and E perms too, again with many moves.


----------



## JyH (Apr 18, 2011)

F L U' R2 F' B D' F2 R' L2 D2 R2 B2 L' B' F' D2 F2 U2 B' U2 L F D2 U' 
wtf


----------



## janelle (Apr 18, 2011)

Scramble: D' F' D R2 U L R2 F B D2 R' D2 R2 F' B2 L R2 B L2 D' B' R' L D2 R2- Easy F2L


Spoiler



Cross (I do cross on L): z' x' U' R' U' x' U x' L U L' 
F2L1: z' U R U' R'
F2L2:U2 L U' L'
F2L3:y' U2 L U L'
F2L4:U2 R U R' 
OLL skip
PLL; y' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 [R(b)]

10.32 first try
9.52 second


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 18, 2011)

JyH said:


> F L U' R2 F' B D' F2 R' L2 D2 R2 B2 L' B' F' D2 F2 U2 B' U2 L F D2 U'
> wtf


 
39 move speedsolving solution

z2 y' R'
y' R U' R'2 U R
R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
y' U' R U' R' U2 L' U' L
U' R' U' R' U' R' U R U R
R U' L' U R' U' L U2

Niklas for forced PLL skip.

39/6.57= 5.93 TPS


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 18, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> U' R' U' R' U' R' U R U R


 
This indeed turned out to be your better option here, but for the future: (U2) F' R U R' U' R' F R is sub 0.4-able  


Spoiler



Tip: index push on UFR for the F'


----------



## JyH (Apr 18, 2011)

F2 R D2 U' B U' L' D R2 U F' D2 B F2 D U' B R2 U' F2 B' U' F' R' B2 
easy scramble (for me)
2 free F2L pairs, good T-OLL, and H perm.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 18, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> This indeed turned out to be your better option here, but for the future: (U2) F' R U R' U' R' F R is sub 0.4-able
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Thank you!


----------



## Athefre (Apr 18, 2011)

R2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U B2 D' F2 D L' B D R L B2 L' F2 L D'

2 move 1x2x3.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 19, 2011)

Doing some 2x2 and got the same CLL case 3 times in a row.

394. 4.19 U F' R2 U R' F2 R2 | x F U R2' U' R U R' | U R' F' U' F U' R U R' U R U
395. 4.80 U2 F' U' R2 U F' U2 R U | x2 z F' R2 U' R' U' R2 | R' F' U' F U' R U R' U R U2
396. 4.43 U' F2 U' R' U2 R U2 F' R2 | z y' U' R2 U R' U' R U R' | U' R' F' U' F U' R U R' U R U'
397. 6.47 F2 U F U2 F R2 | z F' U R U' R' U' R2 | DUN HAVE ALG
398. 6.58 U F' R2 U2 F U R' F U2 F' | z R F U2 R U2 R | R' F' U' F U' R U R' U R U
399. 5.09 U2 R' F U2 F' U' F | x' y2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 | DUN HAVE ALG

EDIT: Haha, got it two solves later! XD I was actually laughing so hard I forgot to finish the solve. And then the CLL case after that was the one I got in between. O_O

Basically, the CLL cases were A A A B A B in a row. :S


----------



## RubikZz (Apr 19, 2011)

Easy 5 move cross on u:
D F2 D R2 D L2 U' F2 U B2 D R D' F L B2 D F U R D U'


----------



## Kian (Apr 19, 2011)

Rowe posted this scramble. - F2 U' L2 D F D2 B D L R' F L' D2 R' L2 F' R' D2 R' F R2 B' F D2 F' cross on B

My speedsolve solution 


Spoiler



x y’ u R’ u’ F
L’ U L
y R U’ R’
U L’ U’ L
U’ R’ U R
U’ R' F R U R' U' F' U R U'
29 moves- 6.81 lol


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 20, 2011)

Kian said:


> Rowe posted this scramble. - F2 U' L2 D F D2 B D L R' F L' D2 R' L2 F' R' D2 R' F R2 B' F D2 F' cross on B
> 
> My speedsolve solution
> 
> ...


 
I saw the solution (didn't visuallky go with it, but saw it was 3 move insertions)..but 5.66 time on my dead Memory cube.. O_O


----------



## RubikZz (Apr 20, 2011)

B2 D L2 D F2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F U' F' L' U2 F D B U2 R2
Easy x-cross on d with 2x2x1 block and if you do it like me you got easy F2L.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 20, 2011)

L U' L B U' L' F' U2 L' R2 D U B L2 R' U L R B' U' L F R D2 U2 L'

for a Roux solver


----------



## Julian (Apr 20, 2011)

L' F B' L F' U2 R' D2 F' U2 R F2 B2 U' D' R' L' F R L' U' F2 D' U2 R'


----------



## JyH (Apr 21, 2011)

L U2 L' B2 D2 R B2 R B R D B' F2 D F2 D2 L R2 U2 D L R' B' L2 F 

Ridiculous scramble. Cross on R.
3 move cross, preserved pair, with 2 free pairs. F U R U' R' F'/f R U R' U' f' OLL and an A-Perm.

F2 B D U' R2 U2 D' B2 D B L2 B U B' D' R2 F' B' U B U2 B' F2 D2 B 

2 move cross with preserved pair.


----------



## Edam (Apr 21, 2011)

D2 U B' R D' L2 R2 D2 L B' F2 U L2 B2 U L2 D U B F' U R2 F2 L F' cross on U, easy double x cross.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 22, 2011)

JyH said:


> L U2 L' B2 D2 R B2 R B R D B' F2 D F2 D2 L R2 U2 D L R' B' L2 F
> 
> Ridiculous scramble. Cross on R.
> 3 move cross, preserved pair, with 2 free pairs. *F U R U' R' F'/f R U R' U' f' OLL* and an A-Perm.
> ...



y R U R' U' M' U R U' r'


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 22, 2011)

ben thats not the OLL he had. I did the scramble and got the 6 move P OLL - Aperm.

lololol 2x2 scramble- 
U F' U2 R U2 F' U' R	

two unique ways to 1 move -> easiest EG1.


----------



## JackJ (Apr 22, 2011)

L2 D2 R' L B2 U' R' D' L U' F2 R2 B2 L' R' F2 L2 R D2 L' U R L' D2 U 

2 move cross on D with free pair staring you in the face.


----------



## whauk (Apr 24, 2011)

B2 L B2 D2 L2 F' U' F U R' F' R2 F R' D2 B' F' R' F U2 D L' D F L' 

x' U R2 U2 L U R' L U2 R L x' y U R2
U R' U R U' R U R'
y U2 R U2 R' U R U' R'
U' (Vperm)

44 moves/9.64 secs= 4.56 tps

OH of course

also good for blind i think


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 24, 2011)

since i'm too lazy to go through 253 pages of posts, does anyone have a scramble that gets you a LL skip after F2L?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 24, 2011)

Many. Why do you want one?


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 24, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Many. Why do you want one?


 
He may want to practice a prepared solve on that scramble and impress people around him that how fast he can solve the cube.Just a guess,



anyway,got this scramble just now from qqtimer R2 B F U2 B L2 B2 L' R F2 B' D R' U2 D' L' U2 B D2 R F B2 L R D' very easy cross on D


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 25, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> He may want to practice a prepared solve on that scramble and impress people around him that how fast he can solve the cube.Just a guess,
> 
> 
> 
> anyway,got this scramble just now from qqtimer R2 B F U2 B L2 B2 L' R F2 B' D R' U2 D' L' U2 B D2 R F B2 L R D' very easy cross on D


 
i just wanted to see my tps and test to see if the people in the club i run know what a prepared solve is/know f2l. trying to teach them f2l and one of them somehow started using some weird algorithm that slowed down his time by almost 40 seconds after practicing it for a while....
and why does everyone think i'm a boy?


----------



## Julian (Apr 25, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> and why does everyone think i'm a boy?


Unless stated otherwise, everyone on the Internet is male by default.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 30, 2011)

I was just talking to Phil about how he needs an Eoline skip and to get the WR single in OH with it. I open up qqtimer about 3 minutes later to practice BLD more, this is the very first scramble I get (note we have yellow top blue front as our ZZ orientation)

B' F' R' D' B' U' D F2 U L' R2 B2 D2 U F L2 B D2 U B' R D F R2 B2 

lol'd hardr


----------



## ben1996123 (May 1, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I was just talking to Phil about how he needs an Eoline skip and to get the WR single in OH with it. I open up qqtimer about 3 minutes later to practice BLD more, this is the very first scramble I get (note we have yellow top blue front as our ZZ orientation)
> 
> B' F' R' D' B' U' D F2 U L' R2 B2 D2 U F L2 B D2 U B' R D F R2 B2
> 
> lol'd hardr



I lol'd.


----------



## JyH (May 3, 2011)

R2 U F' R2 B R' L F2 U B' F L D' L F2 L2 F' B' R' F R' U' F R' U 
easiest x-cross ever


----------



## Brest (May 3, 2011)

F2 R2 D' B2 R2 L2 F2 D B2 U L B F U B R' L' U' L' B' D2

y' x
M' B' U2 R' U R' F
d R U R'
L U2 L' U' L U L'
U R' U' R U' R' U R
U2 r' U2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L2

ELL skip or OLL --> A perm
Probably a great FMC scramble with a 1 move 1x2x2 --> 3 move 2x2x2 and 2 CE pairs.


Edit: LoL very next scramble

D2 U' L2 F2 D R2 F2 D R2 B' D2 U2 L F2 R2 U2 F' D F' U'

z2 L F D' R F R U' B R' B2
R U2 R' U L U L'
U2 R U R' U2 R U2 R'
U' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2

10 move XXcross & easy WV OLL skip.


Edit 2: This is ridiculous, very next scramble.

U L2 D R2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 F D' F D2 F' L' D R B2 D2 U'

L' D' R U' r2
U' R d' F' R' F2 U' R' F2
d R U R'
U' R' U2 R U R' U R

I feel like this wont be believed, but whatever. All scrambles from Prisma timer.


----------



## Julian (May 3, 2011)

R' F' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U'

Hint:


Spoiler



Red


----------



## JyH (May 4, 2011)

R F R' L2 F B2 D2 R' D' R2 F' D F' U' B2 D2 U' L' D2 B F R2 L B' R2 '
lol


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (May 4, 2011)

R2 D' U' R B' D F' R D U' B F2 D U' L2 F' L R F2 L' R' F2 R2 U' B

Solution:
Double X-Cross: x2 F D2 y' F R' F2
F2L #1: U2 L' U L
F2L #2: y U' R' U2 R U' R' U R
OLL: U' L F' L' U' L U F U' L'
PLL: U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 4, 2011)

Julian said:


> R' F' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U'
> 
> Hint:
> 
> ...


 
LIAR! go for Yellow! 2x2 right?


----------



## Rpotts (May 4, 2011)

lol it's a 4 move solution on red layer.


----------



## Vinny (May 4, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> LIAR! go for Yellow! 2x2 right?


 
He's not lieing. He just didn't say which way the cube was facing when he scrambled. He should have said start on L face


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 4, 2011)

If you scramble with white/black on top and green facing you do this solution --

x2 U2 R U R

4 move solve on yellow.


----------



## Rpotts (May 4, 2011)

assume wca orientation if not stated otherwise.

on Red: 
z' R2 U R U

identical solution obv


----------



## Julian (May 4, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> assume wca orientation if not stated otherwise.
> 
> on Red:
> z' R2 U R U
> ...


Thank you. Yeah, I always scramble with WCA orientation.
The red solution was more obvious to me. Now I see that yellow would have worked just as well.



Ernie Pulchny said:


> R2 D' U' R B' D F' R D U' B F2 D U' L2 F' L R F2 L' R' F2 R2 U' B
> 
> Solution:
> Double X-Cross: x2 F D2 *y* F R' F2
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## Godmil (May 4, 2011)

Got this from Prisma Puzzle Timer: R2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D F' B2 L2 U L' F' R2 F2 U
Starts with a 2x2x2 block on the D. Should have been a simple lucky PB, but somehow I completely messed up the F2L during the cross. :fp


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 4, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> LIAR! go for Yellow! 2x2 right?


 
...what?
z' R2 U R U


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 4, 2011)

F' B' U B2 D' L F2 B2 D2 L' B2 U' L2 F' L R' D2 L2 B2 L D' R' L2 U' B2 - good for BLD.


----------



## Brest (May 4, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Got this from Prisma Puzzle Timer: R2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D F' B2 L2 U L' F' R2 F2 U
> Starts with a 2x2x2 block on the D. Should have been a simple lucky PB, but somehow I completely messed up the F2L during the cross. :fp


 
3 move F2L-1... That's crazy!


----------



## Squadala (May 5, 2011)

Here's a pretty good one I got with the WCA official scrambler.
F' U L' B2 L2 D2 R D2 U R' B2 F2 R' F R' F' R F' U' B R' B L U2 F 

Too bad I'm not too good and only got 10.16 with it. I'm sure that time could probably be cut in half.

*Solution:*
X-CROSS:
L' D' L' R

F2L:
U x R' U' R U' R' U R
U2 x' R' U R U' R' U' R
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'

OLL:
U' l' U' L U' L' U2 l

AUF:
U'

40 moves.


----------



## JyH (May 5, 2011)

Squadala said:


> Here's a pretty good one I got with the WCA official scrambler.
> F' U L' B2 L2 D2 R D2 U R' B2 F2 R' F R' F' R F' U' B R' B L U2 F
> 
> Too bad I'm not too good and only got 10.16 with it. I'm sure that time could probably be cut in half.
> ...


 
Doesn't work.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 5, 2011)

I know when I tried that earlier the cross was wrong (at least), beginning L' needs to be L IIRC.


----------



## Julian (May 5, 2011)

Squadala said:


> Here's a pretty good one I got with the WCA official scrambler.
> F' U L' B2 L2 D2 R D2 U R' B2 F2 R' F R' F' R F' U' B R' B L U2 F
> 
> Too bad I'm not too good and only got 10.16 with it. I'm sure that time could probably be cut in half.
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 6, 2011)

is there a scramble for LL skip with fridrich?


----------



## EricReese (May 6, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> is there a scramble for LL skip with fridrich?


 
...it depends on how you do the F2L pairs/cross...


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 6, 2011)

EricReese said:


> ...it depends on how you do the F2L pairs/cross...


 
so far i only have B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' F' U L D' B' L D2 R2 B R' D2 and i got a 4.2 sec solve (kind of hard to fingertrick).... trying to see if there's any more.... cross on white, straight insert f2l?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 6, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Got this from Prisma Puzzle Timer: R2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D F' B2 L2 U L' F' R2 F2 U
> Starts with a 2x2x2 block on the D. Should have been a simple lucky PB, but somehow I completely messed up the F2L during the cross. :fp


 
No way...

z F' R' F'
L' U2 L U L' U2 L
U2 r' U' R U' R' U2 R
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'

This can't be real. 3 move TRIPLE x-cross? I got 5.90 without even trying.

Edit: 4.89 second try.


----------



## Keban (May 6, 2011)

Julian said:


> R' F' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U'
> 
> Hint:
> 
> ...


 1.53


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 7, 2011)

L B R L D2 U2 F' U2 B2 D' B2 F2 U2 L U' R2 D F2 D' R D2 B2 L' R D

4 move X-Cross on white..... ending up getting a 17 *facepalm*


*3x3 scramble*


----------



## JackJ (May 7, 2011)

F' R L2 U2 D F' L2 B2 R L2 B' L F2 U D' R2 U L R2 U2 B L2 U' D' L
4 move xcross on D


----------



## JyH (May 8, 2011)

R2 L2 D2 R' F' B L U2 D' L2 B2 D2 L U' L' D L2 F2 R D2 R' L D L' R 
1 move 2x2 block. I don't understand how I got 2x.xx.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 8, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D R2 D' F2 D' F2 R' D R F' R2 U' R L2 D' R


 
BUMP 
i just got a 20.82.... i average around low 30s.... with a prepared solve of 4.2 and PB of 13.xx


----------



## Julian (May 9, 2011)

Really cool scramble for FMC: B2 R' U B2 D' B F2 U2 L' F' L U' L' B2 R2 D' B' D L2 F' B' U2 F' B R'
I don't do FMC, but even I can see the possibilities.

Don't click the spoiler if you want to try out the scramble.


Spoiler



D B2 D F2 R2 and you have a 2x2x3 block with 4 additional edges solved.


I'm interested to see what some people can come up with.

EDIT: L2 D2 R D' L' F' L' F L2 R' U2 R D2 F2 U2 B R D' R F L2 B2 D2 U B2


----------



## gbcuber (May 10, 2011)

lol 4x4 scramble
B Uw' R2 U L' Fw Dw F L' Rw2 Fw' Bw' B2 L2 Uw' L F Bw2 Uw2 Dw Rw Bw' U B U' D Lw D2 B' D Lw2 D2 F U D2 L2 Lw' Bw' Rw Dw


----------



## Rpotts (May 10, 2011)

D L2 B' F' U2 L' U L' R D' B' D' L U' L2 R D L2 D2 F D L D2 U2 L
R2 U' F' L B2 F2 R D' U L U' F2 L R U' L' D' U L' R' B F R B F'

two 10s I got in a row apart of PB avg5 - 12.95

first one was like a 4 move x cross + pair preservation -> anti sune -> z perm
second was 6 move T oll -> pll skip


----------



## riffz (May 11, 2011)

U2 L' B F' U F D2 L' R' F R2 L F2 D2 F2 B2 D2 U B L F' B' R2 L F 

Solution:


Spoiler



z2 y L2 F' R' F' B'
y L U L'
d' L' U' L U' L' U L
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
Z perm


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (May 13, 2011)

This is a weird 2x2 scramble.

U' F2 R2 F R U F' U2 F' R' U'

It's weird because you only do the Y perm, but skip the first move.

Solution: x2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

I got a 2.88 on my first try with that scramble.


----------



## Rpotts (May 14, 2011)

you do Y perm like 3x3 Y perm?? 

nub

R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2


----------



## Zane_C (May 15, 2011)

U2 F' U' R U' F U' R F' R' U'

BLD: L2 F2 L2 R2 D' F D F2 D' R2 L' U F U' F B' L' U' L F2 L U' D' B' L


----------



## Athefre (May 15, 2011)

D2R2L2D'F2UR2D2U'R2B2LBU'F2R'LUB2R'F


----------



## JyH (May 19, 2011)

D2 B' U L F2 R' B' L U L' B U2 B D2 R2 D' F' D2 R U F' R2 B' L2 D2 

easiest double x-cross ever/1x2x3 block skip


----------



## AustinReed (May 22, 2011)

SUB 10 after 1 year. 5. 8.78 L2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 B U R' F2 R2 U L D B D U2


----------



## cubernya (May 23, 2011)

JyH easy way to make that a triple X-cross lol


----------



## Athefre (May 24, 2011)

L2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 D B2 D2 R2 D2 L F D' U B' L' U' B' L D

R2U2R'UF'x'UR'U2F'
URU'R'U'F'U'FR'UMU2M2R'U2rUr'
FU'L'UR2U'LUR2F'

I got an LSE skip somewhere in that solve. I can't find it again. It ended with that CLL and a final AUF.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 25, 2011)

[06:46] <CameronH> ,py
[06:46] <+Nibblr> Pyraminx Scramble #2320: R' B' l u'
[06:46] <CameronH> lol wtf


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 25, 2011)

F2 U = 0.47

2x2 scramble XD


----------



## MTGjumper (May 26, 2011)

U' F L D2 U' L' F D2 U2 F' L' R2 D2 U R2 B2 R' B R2 B2 R2 D2 F' R B2

y' D R' D U R' F D2
y L U' L'
U2 R U R2 U' R
U R U R'
U2 y' R L' U R' U' L U2


----------



## whauk (May 26, 2011)

L' F D2 R D2 B R L' U B' U' F' R2 U B2 D2 F' U B2 F R' D2 F' D2 F' 

10.72 OH
4 free pairs if you build cross on white 
damn Eperm ruined the time...


----------



## nccube (May 26, 2011)

D F2 L2 R2 F2 D' B' R2 U2 D R F' D2 F' U' B D R' F U2 D L F2 B' D'


----------



## RubikZz (May 28, 2011)

17. 20.75 D2 R2 L2 F2 D L2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 R' U' F U2 F' D' L F' L' D'

Really easy (x-)cross on top.

Let now what your time was with this scramble, please.
For me 20.75, is 3 place in top 10.


----------



## RubikZz (May 29, 2011)

10. 30.63+ R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 U F2 U R B' U F U L B' D2 B' U
I got this scramble from Prisma Puzzle Timer.
If i have scrambled it good (it sometimes goes wrong and did not look of it was good.)
But i con make a x-cross, this goes totally wrong and it was a bad solve but I got my first LL-skip.
Time was 30.63 whit penalty.


----------



## clincr (May 30, 2011)

MTGjumper said:


> U' F L D2 U' L' F D2 U2 F' L' R2 D2 U R2 B2 R' B R2 B2 R2 D2 F' R B2
> 
> y' D R' D U R' F D2
> y L U' L'
> ...


 
Did you actually plan that LL skip?


----------



## clincr (May 31, 2011)

B' F' U2 R' D' F2 B2 U' R U F U' B2 L' U2 B2 R2 L' B R' U2 B' U F D'

2 move xcross


----------



## clincr (May 31, 2011)

Yay 4th sub-10, PLL skip

R2 D' R L2 F R F D F2 R L D' L' F U B' D' F' D U' R' B F' D' B

Cross: y L' D2 R' D y' R' F

F2L: U R U' R' U2 y' R U R'
y R' U R U2 L U L'
U' R' U' R U' y R U R'
y2  R' U' R U2 R' U R

OLL: U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R

44 moves / 9.81 seconds = 4.49 tps

lol triplepost


----------



## MTGjumper (May 31, 2011)

I forced the OLL skip, PLL skip was lucky.


----------



## reyrey (May 31, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> 17. 20.75 D2 R2 L2 F2 D L2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 R' U' F U2 F' D' L F' L' D'
> 
> Really easy (x-)cross on top.
> 
> ...


 
18.73, I did XCross on bottom, not top.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 31, 2011)

U F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2

2x2 from twisttheweb

I got 0.87

edit: U' F2 R2 F R U2 F2 U2 R F2

edit2: forgot scramble, but another solution was U R' U' R U2


----------



## Julian (Jun 1, 2011)

B2 F' D' U2 L U D2 F' D B L' R2 B' D2 L2 U L' U B2 L' D2 B' F2 L' B



Spoiler



z2 U R U R d R' U R' F2
U' R' U R
U' L' U L
R U R' U R U' R'
U f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F'
U2 L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2 U'


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 1, 2011)

2x2 Scramble from Twisttheweb.com

R2 F R U R F U' F' R' U'

...I managed to internally pop...5.42...wtf...


----------



## reyrey (Jun 1, 2011)

Julian said:


> B2 F' D' U2 L U D2 F' D B L' R2 B' D2 L2 U L' U B2 L' D2 B' F2 L' B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Is it just me, or that solve fails?


----------



## gbcuber (Jun 1, 2011)

It worked for me, just make sure to follow it exactly, I made the mistake of doing a U' on the first pair the first time I did it


----------



## Edam (Jun 1, 2011)

D' U B F2 D' L2 R U' B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D' B' D U2 B F' D R D' L R D' 
8.16


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 1, 2011)

Edam said:


> D' U B F2 D' L2 R U' B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D' B' D U2 B F' D R D' L R D'
> 8.16


 
This is really nice.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol 7.10.


----------



## reyrey (Jun 1, 2011)

Edam said:


> D' U B F2 D' L2 R U' B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D' B' D U2 B F' D R D' L R D'
> 8.16


 
Is it just me, or if you do top cross you get a PLL Skip?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 1, 2011)

reyrey said:


> Is it just me, or if you do top cross you get a PLL Skip?


 
No, it's not just you, but I didn't do top cross, I got the OLL with the 2x2 block in the top left, so I did that and BAM, 9.45


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 1, 2011)

It was 6.34 for me, but my lookahead was pretty bad.


----------



## JyH (Jun 1, 2011)

My OLL was S R U R' U' f' U' F, and PLL skip.


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 2, 2011)

I had
cross + pair preservation
free pair
normal pair
"beginners edge insert"
fat anti sune
PLL skip


----------



## Edam (Jun 2, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> I had
> cross + pair preservation
> free pair
> normal pair
> ...


 
snap!


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 2, 2011)

LL Skip: L2 D' B2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 L' R2 F' L2 D2 R' U L F D2
x2 y' 
F R' L F' B2' D 
R U R' U R U' R' 
U R' U2 R U' y R U R' 
R' U R U' y R U' R' 
R' U2 R U2 R' U R 
U2


----------



## Julian (Jun 3, 2011)

U F' U2 F2 R' U' R2 U2 F' R' U'

Exactly the same solutions on yellow and red.

EDIT:






On Brady's (vcuber13) sim. Left column is all solved.


----------



## Goosly (Jun 6, 2011)

Just got a weird cross, using Prisma Puzzle Timer
scramble:
R2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 F R L2 D L' B' F2 U' F' R U

I think the shortest solution (for the cross) would be:
(x2) (R' L') (F' B') (R L) (B2 F2)
But it's already 8 moves and not easy to execute (assuming you would want to solve the cross at the bottom, off course  )

Anyone got a better solution? :confused:


----------



## @uguste (Jun 6, 2011)

Edam said:


> D' U B F2 D' L2 R U' B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D' B' D U2 B F' D R D' L R D'
> 8.16


 
7.50 PLL skip lol


----------



## Brest (Jun 6, 2011)

Goosly said:


> Just got a weird cross, using Prisma Puzzle Timer
> scramble:
> R2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 F R L2 D L' B' F2 U' F' R U
> 
> ...


Prisma Puzzle Timer will give you all optimal solutions for the white cross. 
(Veiw-->Tips or Ctrl+Alt+T)

Weird scramble, the best cross I could find was on green with 6 moves. There are some nice Xcrosses though. Here's some I found, with bonus solutions!

White: x2 F B R' L' D2 F B (7)

Green: R' L' U' D' F R' x' (6)


Spoiler



1st F2L: y R' U R
2nd F2L: U2 L U L' d' L' U' L
3rd F2L: U' L U L' U L U' L'
4th F2L: d' U' R U R'
OLL: L' U' L U' L' U2 L
PLL: U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2


Green X: x' y' F' R' D B' L' U F' L (8)


Spoiler



2nd F2L: d' L' U' L U L' U' L
3rd F2L: y R U' R'
4th F2L & EO: U' L' U2 r' U L U' r
Corners: F' r U R' U' L' U l
Edges: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2


Yellow X: x y2 L' D F' U L2 D2 M' (8)


Spoiler



2nd F2L: L' U L U' L' U' L
Pair & Keyhole: U2 R U' R' U D' R U R' u
4th F2L: U2 R U' R'
Edges: R' U2 R U R' U R
Corners: U l' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2


----------



## @uguste (Jun 6, 2011)

B' D U L' D2 B U' B D2 U' F2 U F2 D F2 U' L2 U2 L2 R2 D2 R' D' U L' 

5 moves double x-cross


----------



## whauk (Jun 6, 2011)

B2 D L' F2 D' U2 R B2 R U D2 R L' U2 R2 D2 B2 D L R D' L2 D B2 U'

all edges oriented. 12.30 OH with ZZ


----------



## EricReese (Jun 7, 2011)

whauk said:


> B2 D L' F2 D' U2 R B2 R U D2 R L' U2 R2 D2 B2 D L R D' L2 D B2 U'
> 
> all edges oriented. 12.30 OH with ZZ



Try this out: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...rambles-thread&p=568601&viewfull=1#post568601

Scramble I got about a month ago


----------



## otsyke (Jun 9, 2011)

sunday contest this week, scramble n.9 :O
all 4 pairs paired 

L' B D2 R' U' B' U2 F U2 D' F' L2 D' F L F' U2 D2 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F 

x2 u R' L' U D L2 D2 
U L U' L'
U y' L U' L'
U2 y L' U L
U' y' L' U L


----------



## AJ Blair (Jun 9, 2011)

lol square-1 scramble:

(-3,-4) / (1,1) / (3,3) / (3,2) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (2,1) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (6,-4) / (1,3) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / 

I got an 11.47, with a minor lock-up, could've been sub-10!


----------



## Julian (Jun 10, 2011)

R' U L2 R2 D B2 U' D2 F U2 L U' R D' U2 B' L2 F' R L F2 L F' L' F'

y' R B' R2 L F' D
U' L U' L'
U2 R' U R
U R U R'
U' L' U L


----------



## Brest (Jun 10, 2011)

L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 B R F U2 L U2 R' B' D' L2

Pairs and blocks everywhere.


----------



## nccube (Jun 11, 2011)

Clock: (0,0)/(-4,0)/(1,0)/(4,0)/(6)/(3)/(5)/(-5)/(5)/(-5)/dddU

5.97


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 12, 2011)

U' R2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R' F L' D2 B2 D' B D2 F2 R' U

Easy Double X-cross, Bruno OLL and a U perm, Nice


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jun 14, 2011)

5 move 2x2 scramble.

F' U2 F' R' U'

Solution: x2 U R U R2 U

I got 2.03 on the first try.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jun 15, 2011)

*Most awesome CCT generated scramble*

The most awesome Scrramble I ever got yet from CCT....

I was doing bld and got this: R2 B D B2 F2 D' U' R D L2 D' U' B' D B2 D U' L' F L' R2 D U' B' R

like.... a 5 cycle for both edges and corners, and one edge parity.... I got 1:49.41, I'm not that awesome in bld, but that was my pb...


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 15, 2011)

inb4link2thethread


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 15, 2011)

^Darn.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?5799-Easy-funny-hard-weird-scrambles-thread


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 15, 2011)

Change your sig.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jun 15, 2011)

R2 B D B2 F2 D' U' R D L2 D' U' B' D B2 D U' L' F L' R2 D U' B' R

Bld scramble. 1:49.41 (I'm not too pro)

Edges = 5 cycle + 2 misoriented (If you use M2)
Corners = 5 cycle + 2 misoriented (if you use Old Pochmann)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 15, 2011)

2x2 on ttw


F' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U F' R


I had 3 solves like this in a row


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 15, 2011)

Most awesome generated CCT scramble that we know of on this day here at the speedsolving forum for BLD.

Congrats .


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 15, 2011)

Really easy cross
L' R F2 L2 B R B F U R D F B2 L2 D' R' U' R' F R2 L2 F' R U B2

Even easier Scramble
F' D B U2 B2 L' U F' B R2 U B R' B2 D2 F2 U L2 R F D' B' D2 F' U'


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 16, 2011)

9.99 B R2 F L R' U' L D' U2 R' L F2 B R' B' D F2 U' L F B R L2 F U2
PLL skip, so shouldn't been faster. I basically freefopped it 
TTW


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 18, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> 9.99 B R2 F L R' U' L D' U2 R' L F2 B R' B' D F2 U' L F B R L2 F U2
> PLL skip, so shouldn't been faster. I basically freefopped it
> TTW


 
Sub 10 haha, nice!

11.52 L F' D R' U' B U' L' D' L R' F2 U F R2 D R2 B D2 U' L2 F' U2 B' F2 

x' U R F R M2 U2 M2
R' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U R'
U' R' U R y U' R U R' d
L' U' L U2 L' U L' U L U' L' U' L
r U R' U R U2 r'
U' (Y-perm) U'

A lot of my moves were in-optimal, but they were the first algs that came to my head


----------



## D4vd (Jun 18, 2011)

SixSidedCube said:


> L F' D R' U' B U' L' D' L R' F2 U F R2 D R2 B D2 U' L2 F' U2 B' F2


THIS looks familiar


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 18, 2011)

D4vd said:


> THIS looks familiar


 
Hahahahaha, I was wondering when you were gonna see this xD

Beat you to it, did I?


----------



## RubikZz (Jun 18, 2011)

UUdd u=1,d=0 dUdU u=-5,d=0 ddUU u=4,d=-5 UdUd u=-1,d=0 dUUU u=-3 UdUU u=3 UUUd u=-3 UUdU u=-2 UUUU u=1 dddd d=5 UddU

4 clock on the backside from the cross (I thought, but of course 4) on 12 o'clock.


----------



## Julian (Jun 18, 2011)

Experimenting with Roux.

B2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R' D' F2 B D' F L2 D2 B' U2 F' B2 R L' B' L D2 B2

x z' F' D' r M' U M2 U2 l U L'
U' R2 U' r U R' M' U2 r' U R
L' U' L U' L' U2 L
M' U M' U2 M U' M' U2 M' U2 M2


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 18, 2011)

> Experimenting with Roux.
> 
> B2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R' D' F2 B D' F L2 D2 B' U2 F' B2 R L' B' L D2 B2
> 
> ...


Your pretty good at blockbuilding. What was your time for this solve? Or was it untimed?


----------



## Julian (Jun 18, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Your pretty good at blockbuilding. What was your time for this solve? Or was it untimed?


Thanks. Time was ~30.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 19, 2011)

10.18 D' R B' R L F2 R' U2 D' R2 D F R2 F2 B' U' B L U F L' R2 F B' L


----------



## Julian (Jun 21, 2011)

BLD scramble: F' R U2 D F B2 D B R2 D' R2 L' D B' L2 F' U R2 L2 B2 U2 D B' U F



Spoiler



Yuck.


----------



## RubikZz (Jun 21, 2011)

Prisma Puzzle Timer:

With OLL training.


----------



## Brest (Jun 21, 2011)

From www.twisttheweb.com

L2 D F U2 F D F R2 B2 R F' L' R2 U R' D F' D R B2 D2 F R' U B



Spoiler



x2 L D F' R F D2 F2
U2 D' R' U R D
R' U R y R U' R'
R' U L' U' R L U2 L' U' L U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 23, 2011)

0.77 F' U' R' U2


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 23, 2011)

F R L2 U R' U' R F2 L2 D' L' U2 B U D' L F B' D2 R' B U' D F' D2

Found this on Bobby D'Angelo's 7.90 single video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBkq3eruhdA&feature=channel_video_title

I got 5.43: 


Spoiler



y2 U' R' U R2 U R'
y' L' U L
R U' R2' U' R
U R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U' x' R U' R' U
U' x R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R'


----------



## Julian (Jun 23, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> y2 U' R' U R2 U R'
> y' L' U L
> R U' R2' U' R
> U R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U' x' R U' R' U
> *x U'* R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R'[/spoiler]


Fixed.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 23, 2011)

U L R' B U' B' U R' b u 

Got 3.59 cause I suck.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 24, 2011)

U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U

2x2. good for ortega, just a pbl.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 24, 2011)

U L U L R B' U R L B' R' 

4.77, i'm horrible.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 24, 2011)

I just got an algorithm that I use as a scramble:

R F' R U2 R' U R'


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 25, 2011)

9.73	L B L' B' R U D B' L' R' F2 B2 U2 R2 L B' R2 U2 R D' L2 F' B2 L' B'



Spoiler



x2 y L2 D' R' F' (4)
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R (8, 12)
U' R U' R' (4, 16)
L' U2 L U L' U' L (7, 23)
L U' L' U2 L U' L' (7, 30)
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' U' (10, 40)

40/9.73 = 4.11099692 TPS

I was turning slowly and consistently during the whole solve. Seemed to help. I recognized the COLL case and saw the 1x2x2 block in FR so I was partially expecting the skip.


----------



## otsyke (Jun 27, 2011)

Prisma Puzzle Timer, unbelievable scramble:
D B2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 D B2 U2 F2 R' U' L2 U' R' B U B' F2

cross on D.

Yellow is not my main colour, and I had a 11.16. 
I really was hoping for my first sub-10, instead that's not even my PB (11.07 currently). I normally average 17-18 seconds. Damn!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 27, 2011)

otsyke said:


> Prisma Puzzle Timer, unbelievable scramble:
> D B2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 D B2 U2 F2 R' U' L2 U' R' B U B' F2
> 
> cross on D.
> ...



lol9.29.


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 30, 2011)

11.67	L' U2 F D' F' U' L B' L' R D2 F2 D' F2 U' B' R U2 D R2 L F2 R D' L

Ridiculous scramble

Cross on bottom

I had my worst awkward OLL -> N perm and still got an 11.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 30, 2011)

...........Wat. 7.13.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 30, 2011)

U B' F R' F2 B2 U D2 R D L' R U F2 U' L' F2 R2 L2 B' U' D' L' B' F

Try this for BLD.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 2, 2011)

U' R' B2 U B' L F U2 R U' B U2 B' U D' R F' D R' L' D' L2 U2 L' U


----------



## JyH (Jul 3, 2011)

F D2 U F L B2 R2 L' F B2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 R U R2 B2 R2 B U D' F2 L'



Spoiler



z2
R' F2 y' D2 R D L
U' y R U' R'
U' y R U' R'
U2 R' U' R d' R U R'


----------



## Owen (Jul 3, 2011)

F R' D' R2 L F' L2 B' D' L2 B' R L2 U' B L2 D' L F' U R' D B R2 F2


----------



## Brest (Jul 4, 2011)

From Prisma Puzzle Timer
D R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U' F D U' L2 F' R' B2 F D2 R U'

Nice 1x2x2 block




Spoiler



As 1st solved; easy pairs & no rotations!

x2 L F' D F D R : Xcross
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' : 2nd F2L pair
L U' L' : 3rd F2L pair
R' U R : 4th F2L pair
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' : OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' : PLL
alg.garron.us

More solutions with the same cross
With ELL CLL


Spoiler



x2 L F' D F D R : Xcross
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' : 2nd F2L pair
L U' L' : 3rd F2L pair
R' U R : 4th F2L pair
L U L' U' M U L U' l' : ELL
r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 : CLL
alg.garron.us



Sledgehammer & Conjugated PLL


Spoiler



x2 L F' D F D R : Xcross
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' : 2nd F2L pair
L U' L' : 3rd F2L pair
U l U' R' U x : 4th F2L pair with EO
U' R' U' y' (R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2) B : conjugated PLL
alg.garron.us



Different pairs, still easy!


Spoiler



x2 L F' D F D R : Xcross
L U2 L' U' L U L' : 2nd F2L pair
U' R U' R2 U' R : 3rd & 4th F2L pair
U' L' U' L U' L' U L U L F' L' F : OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' : PLL
alg.garron.us
After F2L the LL just needs flipping and twisting. Surely there's an alg for that!



Different pairs again, still easy!


Spoiler



x2 L F' D F D R : Xcross
L U' L' R' U R : 2nd F2L pair
U2 L U L' : 3rd F2L pair
U' R U' R' : 4th F2L pair
U r' U' R U' R' U2 r : OLL
U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 : PLL
alg.garron.us



FMC solve


Spoiler



U R2 D R B D' R D2 R' D R D' R' B D2 B D' R' U' R D' R' U2 (23 htm)

NISS solve
U : Pseudo 2x2x2 (premove U)
R2 D R : Pseudo 2x2x3 (premove R')

Switch to inverse with premoves R' D' R2 U'
U' R : 2x2x3
D2 B' D2 B2 : F2L-1

Switch back with premoves B2 D2 B D2 R' U
R' D' R2 U' : F2L-1
B D' R : CE pair
D2 R' D R : CE pair
D' R' B' : leave 3 corners

Combine
U R2 D R B D' R D2 R' D R D' R' B D2 B D2 R' @ U
Insert (R D R' U' R D' R' U) @ : cancels 4 moves


----------



## RubikZz (Jul 4, 2011)

@Best Where can you make pictures, how the cube is scrambled or for an turorial?


----------



## Brest (Jul 4, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> @Best Where can you make pictures, how the cube is scrambled or for an turorial?


 
If you "quote" a post (each post has a "Reply With Quote" button) you will see all the tags and codes that were used.

To show a cube with an algorithm, use the following as a guide. Just remove the spaces from the tags.

[ cube ]size=100&pzl=3&alg=RUR'U'[ /cube ]

To create a spoiler: [ spoiler ] [ /spoiler ]


----------



## RubikZz (Jul 4, 2011)

Really short scramble: 
21. 25.52 D B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 R' B F U2 L' D R L' D2
16 turns from Prisma Puzzle Timer.

@Brest, Thanks.


----------



## Escher (Jul 6, 2011)

R' r D R r U2 R2 B' L' R' r B2 r B' r2 F f2 u2 f2 F B2 D2 U' R' L' D U2 R' U' R U2 D B2 R' B2 R2 L B' L' F'

Lolol. I got a 42 but that's cos I suck.


EDIT: I wuz bored so I did an avg of 5 of some of the scrambles in this thread:
Average of 5: 6.99
1. 6.09 D R2 F2 L U B2 U R F2 U' R' B L' F' B D F D' F L2 R' B F R2 F2 
2. (5.88) U' F' L2 B2 U R F2 B R' L2 B F' U L' B' F2 L D2 R' L2 U2 D L' B2 L2 
3. 7.67 B2 U L2 U' F' D F B2 L2 D' L D L2 F D F U2 D2 B D' R F' U' B U' 
4. 7.22 L F R' B2 R' L2 D U' L2 F2 B U D' L' D L' D2 U F2 L2 F' D' U L R 
5. (7.78) F B' L2 D2 L' F2 B R2 U D' F' B2 U B D' B L2 U' D B L2 U D' L' U2 

Scrambles from Potts, Otsyke, M4rQu5, JyH, Owen respectively. Heh.


----------



## Brest (Jul 6, 2011)

D2 R2 U' B2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 D R D' F' R' D2 L' U' L F U'



Spoiler



U R' F' B2 L' R U2 L' R'
d' R U' R'
U' L U2 L2
U2 L U' L' U L
U' r' U2 R U R' U r U


----------



## JyH (Jul 7, 2011)

Cross on U: R' U R' B2 U2 B2 D U2 B R' B' U' D' F D L' B' U2 F' B L B' D2 R' B 

FML nooooooooooooooooo I failed.
h0w to x-cross???!?!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, triple xcross. into OLLCP Uperm...


----------



## Brest (Jul 8, 2011)

R2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 B L2 U' B D U' B' L U F'

Blue cross / cross on B



Spoiler



x y' U2 L F' D'
U2 L' U' L
d' L' U L
d' L' U L
U R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
L2 D l' U2 l D' L' U2 L' U

x y' U2 L F' D'
R' U R
U' L' U L
d' L' U' L
d' R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
L2 D l' U2 l D' L' U2 L' U

LoL different F2L same LL

x y' U2 L F' D'
U2 L' U' L
F l' U' l
d' R U' R'
R' U R d' R U R' U R U R'
l' U' L U R U' r' F U


----------



## JyH (Jul 10, 2011)

F2 R' L B2 L F2 B L R' F R' U F L U' R' D2 U2 L2 B2 F R' F R' B'

Blue cross / cross on B



Spoiler



x
D R L F2



EDIT: B' U' D2 F' L' F R2 F U B R2 L2 U D' F D' L R D' U F' B U R2 F


----------



## JasonK (Jul 11, 2011)

Someone who does LBL for pyraminx should try this:

U R' L' B L' B' L' R r b u'


----------



## JyH (Jul 11, 2011)

F D' F U' D R D U F R2 D2 U B' F2 U' F2 B' U2 D2 B' R F' R' U' B

2 move cross + preserved pair on D


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 11, 2011)

R2 U D' L2 B' R2 D2 B U2 L R2 U2 B' U R2 U L2 F' R2 F U' F' R2 L' B'

8.33, decided to do cross on yellow.



Spoiler



y2 U' R' F R U2 L' U' L D' (Double x cross) 
y' U R' U' R U' R' U R 
U2 R U R' U R U' R' 
OLL
PLL


----------



## JackJ (Jul 11, 2011)

R2 F2 R U2 F R2 F2 R' U R' U' 
2x2 I got 1.15.

WTF scramble right after it.

U2 R' U F' R' F2 U2 R F R' U'


----------



## Brest (Jul 12, 2011)

R2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U B U2 L' U2 R2 B2 L2 B U R' U'

1 move cross on green / F


Spoiler



This is how I solved it

x' R' U2 : fail cross
L' U' L y L' U' L : 1st pair
U r U' r' : fix cross
R U2 R' L U' L' : 2nd pair
U R' U' R2 U R' : 3rd pair
U : what the?.. change F2L colour; 4th pair & OLL skip!
R D' R U2 R' D R U2 R2 : A perm


----------



## otsyke (Jul 12, 2011)

new PB 10.90, scramble from twisttheweb (my last avg100 is 17-18).

Really easy, 39 moves, 3,5 tps, i suck lol

R2 D' L' D F' R2 F2 U' R2 B' U2 D F L R2 D' L' D L2 U R U2 L' D L

z2 L B2 u2 R F D
U2 R' U R
U2 L U' L'
L' U L U' L' U' L
F' L' U' L U F
R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2


----------



## whauk (Jul 14, 2011)

D' L2 U2 B L2 R' B' L U D' B' L2 F' U B2 U D2 R' B U' D R L' U B2


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 14, 2011)

R2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R' U' R' U B' U' L' D2 L2 B2


----------



## JackJ (Jul 14, 2011)

Pyraminx: L R' L' R L' R' L R l' 
I got 3.88 which is good for me.


----------



## JyH (Jul 15, 2011)

R' U' F' R' L F D' L' D R L F R B' U R B2 L B F' U D' B U' B

Cross on L. Not the best cross, but it has 3 free pairs + an easy sub 1 last F2L case.



Spoiler



x' z'
L D' L F' L'


----------



## Julian (Jul 15, 2011)

U L U L R B L' R' U' L' B' u'


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 15, 2011)

12.72 D U' F R' D2 L' B' D B2 L B R F2 U2 L' D2 R2 L2 U L B' L2 R' F R'



Spoiler



y z2 U2 F' U' R' L D' (6)



The free-est double X cross I have ever accidentally gotten.


----------



## JasonK (Jul 15, 2011)

(1,-4) (6,6) (6,3) (0,3) (3,2) (3,0) (-3,6) (6,3) (6,0) (3,6) (-3,6) (-5,3) (1,-4) (6,6) (0,6) (0,0)



Spoiler



-5,2 / -3,6 / 3,-3 / -1,1 / 0,6 / 0,6 /


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 17, 2011)

L' U' D' B' R' B' F2 U2 R' F' U B2 R2 L B2 D2 F2 B' L2 U2 L' D2 U L2 F' 

9.50



Spoiler



z2 D2 L' U R2 
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' 
U L' U L U' L' U' L 
y R U R'
OLL 
PLL


----------



## JyH (Jul 17, 2011)

F2 R2 L' F' R L' B' L2 U' R2 B' F2 R' L2 U B2 F' D' R' F2 L' U F2 D' L'

Practicing OH and saw this scramble, just had to do it 2H. Cross on B.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jul 17, 2011)

Scramble from qqtimer  

B2 R’ L U2 F’ U2 L2 B2 R’ F’ D2 R’ U R2 D2 U2 B R F R’ B’ L U2 B’ R2 Cross already done on yellow, assuming you scramble white on top, green front and standard colour scheme.


----------



## Brest (Jul 17, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> L' U' D' B' R' B' F2 U2 R' F' U B2 R2 L B2 D2 F2 B' L2 U2 L' D2 U L2 F'
> 
> 9.50
> 
> ...


"Normal" OLL would be FatSune *y r U R' U R U2 r'* which leaves an A perm.
Doing *y L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F* gives a PLL skip.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 17, 2011)

Brest said:


> "Normal" OLL would be FatSune *y r U R' U R U2 r'* which leaves an A perm.
> Doing *y L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F* gives a PLL skip.


 
woah.


----------



## JyH (Jul 17, 2011)

Good thing this thread came back up to the top!

F B U D2 B D2 F2 R' B2 L B2 L' U2 F' B R' L2 B R2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2

Yes, another one, Andy.
Do mine, Brest!


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 17, 2011)

Cross on U
R F L' U' D L2 R' D R B2 D L U B L2 R' U L2 D2 F B' U F U B2

y R' F' U' L x2
y d2 R' U' R U2 R' U R
d R U2 R' U R U R'

Leaves 5 edges, not something you see every speedsolve 
What would an FMC-er (or someone with more edge/corner cycle experience than me) do? :confused:


----------



## Brest (Jul 18, 2011)

JyH said:


> Good thing this thread came back up to the top!
> 
> F B U D2 B D2 F2 R' B2 L B2 L' U2 F' B R' L2 B R2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2
> 
> ...


1st try. Not really a speedsolve, more alike to linear FMC.

L' F U2 F U2 R' : Xcross
F B U' B' : 2nd pair
U2 F' r U' r' : 3rd pair
U2 F U R U' R' : 4th pair & OLL skip
y Tperm

-*-
2nd try. Again, more like semi-linear FMC.

F L' U2 F R' : Xcross
F B U' B' F' : 2nd pair
U2 R U' R' L' U L : 3rd pair & 4th pre-made
U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U F' U F U : LL block building

Breakdown of LL:


Spoiler



Two pre-made CE pairs; the F2L pair and a LL pair
U2 R U' R' : "hide" the LL pair in the F2L slot, while preserving the F2L pair
U2 R : 1x2x2
U R' : CE pair & EO
U F' U F : insert the F2L pair while the LL just comes together.
U : AUF

Just lucky, really.


----------



## Julian (Jul 18, 2011)

3rd scramble of the second round at TOS: D2 B2 R2 U2 L' F2 R D2 L' R' U B U R' B' U' F L2 B' L2 F'

My solve:
D R D' U L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
y R U' R'
y' L' U L R U R'
U L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L
R U R' U' R' F R F'
U L2 U' L' U' L U L U L U' L


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 19, 2011)

U F' B U2 R2 F L2 R2 D' L' F2 D' L2 B' U' R' F2 D' U2 B2 R D2 F D' U'


Spoiler



D L F U F2 R2
z2 U' R' U R
y' U' R' U R
y' U' R' U R
R U' R' U y' R' U R
y' R' U' F' U F R
y2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2



WAT....


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 19, 2011)

Hard scramble : F B R F' D' L U2 R F2 R U' D' B F2 R2 D2 R' F' D2 U2 F' R2 B2 R2 D 

no easy crosses on both U an D,didn't see the other sides though


----------



## Julian (Jul 19, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> Hard scramble : F B R F' D' L U2 R F2 R U' D' B F2 R2 D2 R' F' D2 U2 F' R2 B2 R2 D
> 
> no easy crosses on both U an D,didn't see the other sides though


I would probably do
x2 F' R' F U' y' L F' U L2


----------



## Brest (Jul 19, 2011)

PPT scramble

B2 D' L2 D2 B2 D B2 D B2 D2 L2 B D L' B D B' D' U2 F' D2



Spoiler



3 move 2x2x3; which coincidentally cancel with the scramble...


----------



## Godmil (Jul 21, 2011)

From Prizma Puzzle Timer: B2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 R' L2 D B2 U2 R U2 F' L2 D U'

Cross on D - cruel cruel cross piece positions


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 21, 2011)

4x4 scramble from qqtimer. The outcome of the scramble isn't so special, but just look at the scramble and you can see why I'm posting this.

B' D F L U2 D' L R' f U2 u' F' U2 F D' f D R D2 U2 B2 F' U D' R r' U' L2 u2 D U2 R2 D2 B F2 U2 F' R2 f U


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 22, 2011)

My 10.89, Lucky PB.
x2 R' F L' U y R2R' U' R y U R' U Ry2 U R' U' R U' y R U R'U L' U' Ly U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'R' F R2 B' R2 F' R2 B R'


----------



## JyH (Jul 24, 2011)

D' F2 D2 F L R D2 B2 R B2 F' R2 U' R2 D2 L2 R U R2 B F' U2 B U L'

EDIT: B' U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U B2 U D2 F' U2 L2 F2 D' U2 F B2 U' D R2 F U

EDIT: R' D' B' D2 R' D' U2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U F' D U R' L D F2 B U' D R 



Spoiler



x z2
D R' D R2
L U2 L'



EDIT: B' D2 L' F2 B2 U2 B F2 U2 L' U F' U' F2 R2 D' U' R' F2 U F U2 L2 R D


----------



## Julian (Jul 24, 2011)

JyH said:


> x z2
> D *R'* D R2
> L U2 L'


Fixed.


----------



## luke1984 (Jul 24, 2011)

Really easy x-cross: B2 F2 U L2 R' B' U' F D2 U' B F' L B2 F2 L R' D' U L' D' U L D2 U

Solution:

y L2 D' F D' 
L U L' U' F' U' F
L U' L2' U2 L y' (L F' L' F)
U2 R U' R' U2 (F R' F' R)
U2
f (R U R' U') f' U F (R U R' U') F'
U'
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'

Not really optimal I guess. I would like to see someone else's solution.


----------



## Julian (Jul 25, 2011)

*Try out this scramble.* U2 F2 L' F D L2 R2 F2 L' D L D' F2 R L B D' L2 R2 U2 F' R2 B2 R L


Spoiler



This wasn't my first speedsolve:

z2 R' D F' U2 F R' U R U' F2 U' R2
U L' U' L U' L' U' L
U' L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## whauk (Jul 25, 2011)

luke1984 said:


> Really easy x-cross: B2 F2 U L2 R' B' U' F D2 U' B F' L B2 F2 L R' D' U L' D' U L D2 U


 my solution: D' R D' d' R2 U' R F R F'
U2 F' r U r'
d' R' U R d2 F R U R' d R' U R U2 R'
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U

well maybe phasing was not a good idea but w/e


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 25, 2011)

11.81	R2 D' B2 U2 F L R' U2 L' B2 L2 R2 U2 L U2 F' B D2 B2 U' B' R' F' U2 B'

The most ridiculous F2L, everything just happened to work perfectly.

XCross : x2 y' F' L' F D2 L' R' F' (7)
F2L2+3 :y D L' U L D' (5, 12)
F2L 4 : R U' R' (3, 15)
OLL : U' F' r U R' U' r' F' R (9, 24)
PLL : U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U' (14, 38)


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 25, 2011)

R U F' R2 B' R F2 D B U' D' L' R D2 R2 F2 D' F' D L2 D' F B' R L2 

Easy cross+F2L I got a sune for OLL.


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 25, 2011)

LBL Pyraminx users:

L U B L B' L' U' b' r


----------



## Brest (Jul 25, 2011)

PPT scramble

F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B' R D' B L F2 L' D2 U L



Spoiler



y' D2 L2 y R' D'
U2 y' R2 U' R'
U2 R' F2 R
y U2 L U2 L' U L U' L'
y L' U L
U2 R U R' U R U2 R'


----------



## Keban (Jul 26, 2011)

F2 L' D2 R2 D2 B' U' D F' L2 R2 D F' B' R L' F' D U R B2 R2 B2 F2 D2
D' R' D2 F2 U B2
L' U L U2 Y' R U R'
U2 L U2 L' Y' R U' R'
U L U2 L' U2 L' U L
U2 f R U R' U' f'
r U R' U' r' F R F'
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

X cross was insanely easy but it was my first solve of the day so it was like an 18 :/


----------



## Julian (Jul 26, 2011)

Keban said:


> F2 L' D2 R2 D2 B' U' D F' L2 R2 D F' B' R L' F' D U R B2 R2 B2 F2 D2


You forgot x2 y before the xcross.

My solve:
z2 D' F' D2 R U' R' U L2 d M U2
l U L2 U' L'
U2 L' U L U2 y' R U R'
f' L' U' L U f
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U


----------



## JyH (Jul 26, 2011)

R2 D2 R2 F' U F U D' F2 L2 U F R B U2 B' F2 L B2 F' U R U R2 B2


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 28, 2011)

12.17 B2 D' F L' U' L2 B R F' U' R' D2 B2 R B' L F' U' D' R' U' D' B2 R' U

x2 F L F' R U2 y R2 D (7)
L' U L (3, 10)
y' U' R' U R (4, 14)
U' L' U L2 U' L' (6, 20)
L' U L y' U' R U' R' (7, 27)
U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R (12, 39)
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U (13, 52)

All of my pairs were made


----------



## Brest (Jul 28, 2011)

U F2 D L2 D' L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' B D2 R' F' R' L B U L'



Spoiler



y x' M' U R2 L U2
y R' U' R U l
x' F' U F L U L'
R U' R'
r U2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 L2



Edit:

R2 D2 U R2 D F2 R2 L2 U' B2 U L U F' L' D' B D U2 R' U2



Spoiler



L' U' F U' L2 F r2 F'
L' U L U' L' U' L2
U' L' d L' U' L
U2 r U R' U R' F R F' R U2 r'
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2



Edit:

R2 L2 F2 D' B2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 D L' D' U B2 L2 U B D R D'



Spoiler



R' D' L2 F R F
R' U' R2 U R'
U R' U2 R d' R U' R'
R' U' R' F R F' U R
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 31, 2011)

LOL 2x2 Scramble from qqtimer

U2 R U' R' U2 F R' F' U2 R' U'


----------



## Brest (Aug 2, 2011)

L2 U' F2 D R2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' D' B2 U2 B D2 R' B' R2



Spoiler



How I solved it.

x z' U' D R' U'
z' x' F' U r' D'
L U L' U'
x' y' R U2 R' d R' U' R
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
U L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L R

What I could have done.

z' E' R' U' l' D r D' R'
x' y' R U R' U' F' L' U' L
F l' U' L U R U' r'
U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> LOL 2x2 Scramble from qqtimer
> 
> U2 R U' R' U2 F R' F' U2 R' U'



I've had that scramble before


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 2, 2011)

U L2 U' R' L F2 U2 R2 U2 B' L' B2 U2 B' U2 B' F2 L2 R' F L' D2 R' U R2
For cross on D.

x-cross: y2 U' L' F R'
y U' R' U R
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
L' U' L U L' U' L
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R


----------



## Julian (Aug 2, 2011)

R D' F U D2 L B2 U' L2 U' D2 R2 U2 R B' R' B' D L B' F' L B' U2 L2

x z F l F' U F
U2 R' U R
U' L' U' L'
d' l U' l

EDIT: B2 R' U2 R F2 U2 F2 B2 L R U D' B' D B L U2 B' D' R B' D2 F B' L'

z2 F' U R U' L2 D
L' U L
d R' U R
L' U2 L U' L' U L
U f R U R' U' R U R' U' f'
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 4, 2011)

U D L D' L' R F B L' B' D' B2 F U F' L2 D B2 D2 L F' B2 U' L' D

Cross on red


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 4, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> U D L D' L' R F B L' B' D' B2 F U F' L2 D B2 D2 L F' B2 U' L' D
> 
> Cross on red




Your youtube thing

<------- here

is missing an 'n'.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 5, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Your youtube thing
> 
> <------- here
> 
> is missing an 'n'.



woah....:fp


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 5, 2011)

Cool solution, especially the ending.
R2 L2 U' B' U B L U F D L' F U F2 B' L D' L' D' F' L2 D' F' U' R2 
(Cross on U)


Spoiler



X-cross: y' U' R' F' R' U' L' x2
F2L#2: U' R U R' U R U' R'
F2L#3: U y R' U R2 U R'
Everything else (4 pieces): U' y' L R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' L' U


----------



## tx789 (Aug 5, 2011)

B2 D L2 U' B2 U F2 D' R2 D' R' D R' D F' L F' D' L' B2


----------



## Julian (Aug 5, 2011)

tx789 said:


> B2 D L2 U' B2 U F2 D' R2 D' R' D R' D F' L F' D' L' B2


10-move F2L + OLL, 6.59 first try.

...ok.


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 5, 2011)

From cubetimer.com:
F R2 B F R2 F' D2 U B' U' R F L2 D2 B2 R' U' R U2 R2 U B2 U2 D R'

My avg. is ~32 but I got 12.19 with this ( after a few tries  )

start with a R U2 R' insert and finish the cross and the rest is pretty much there.


----------



## Brest (Aug 6, 2011)

tx789 said:


> B2 D L2 U' B2 U F2 D' R2 D' R' D R' D F' L F' D' L' B2


 
That's gotta be a fake scramble... Right?..


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 6, 2011)

Brest said:


> That's gotta be a fake scramble... Right?..


 
It's not 25 moves. That's all I have to say


----------



## Julian (Aug 6, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> It's not 25 moves. That's all I have to say


Hmm. Did someone recently discover cube explorer?


----------



## Brest (Aug 6, 2011)

From the "The Uber Monthly 3x3 10,000 Cube Marathon!!!" thread.



janelle said:


> L D2 B2 U L' R U2 L2 B2 F' L2 D B U2 B' U' R' D' B' D2 U' L' U2 R F
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 6, 2011)

(3,-3) / (3,3) / (1,2) / (-4,0) / (-4,2) / (3,-2) / (0,6) / (4,6) / (-5,6) / (-4,6) / (-4,6) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (-3,1) / (0,5)

2 twist cube shape...


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 6, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> (3,-3) / (3,3) / (1,2) / (-4,0) / (-4,2) / (3,-2) / (0,6) / (4,6) / (-5,6) / (-4,6) / (-4,6) / (6,0) / (3,6) / (-3,1) / (0,5)
> 
> 2 twist cube shape...


 
Nope...it's fist-square...a lot less fun than a two move...


----------



## Hershey (Aug 7, 2011)

2x2 

2.69 on
scramble: R' F R' F U R2 U'

solution was

inspection: z x'
1st layer: R' U2 R
last layer: U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'


----------



## Julian (Aug 8, 2011)

(3,3) / (0,3) / (3,-4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (-3,1) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (-5,-1) / (6,6) / (4,-1) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (3,6) / (6,5)

Wow. I got 14.66, PB by almost 9 seconds 

Look at the puzzle after the (6,3) / near the end of the scramble.


----------



## Brest (Aug 8, 2011)

R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 F' D L B F' L' F L' U' B2



Spoiler



y' x' R' U' L' U' // 1st look 2x2x2 & 1 cross edge
x' y R' U' R2 // 2nd look XXcross
D2 U R U R' D2 // 3rd CE pair
y R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // 4th CE pair
U2 M' U M U2 M' U M // ELL


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 8, 2011)

D2 L' F B2 L' B2 R' D U' B2 L' U2 L D' R' U D' L' U' B2 F' R' F U' L2 

y2 L F' R' D' R'
U2 L U' L' U L' U' L
R U' R' U R U R' U R' U' R
r' U' R U' R' U2 r
U F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2

44 moves / 6.92 = 6.35 TPS.


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 8, 2011)

tx789 said:


> B2 D L2 U' B2 U F2 D' R2 D' R' D R' D F' L F' D' L' B2



Thats the exact same scramble as this fake video

8.43 on Hyprul 9-ty2's scramble BTW


----------



## Escher (Aug 8, 2011)

Brest said:


> R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 F' D L B F' L' F L' U' B2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice scramble generated by Cube Explorer...


----------



## Brest (Aug 8, 2011)

Escher said:


> Nice scramble generated by Cube Explorer...


lolno. Prisma Puzzle Timer.


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 9, 2011)

B' D R2 D R D' B L2 F2 R L2 U2 R2 B' L2 R U2 D R2 B U2 F R2 D L2 


Spoiler



Cross: y2 F L' R2 F U' y R' B R F z2
F2L#1: R U R'
F2L#2: y2 R U' R'
F2L#3: y' U' R U' R'
F2L#4: U L U L'
OLL: U r U R' U R U2 r'
PLL: U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
Really inefficient cross = all 3-move pairs (and easy LL)? 



D R F' L R2 B' L2 F2 L' F2 D' B' L R2 F' B2 D F L B' U2 D' F D2 B' 


Spoiler



R U' L' U2 B2 x2
All edges oriented, and all but two permuted


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 11, 2011)

R2 D B2 D2 R' B' R2 F R F' L2 R' B R2 D' F2 B2 L' U F2 U' B' U' F2 L' 



Spoiler



y
R D' L D'
[U' d'] R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
U2 D L' U' L u'
y' U R U2 R2 F R F'
U' f' L' U' L U
R' U L' U2 R U' L R' U L' U2 R U' L U'



52 Turn solve, including all rotations but the y in inspection. My time was 19.98. I got the X-Cross by complete luck of the scramble! That final F2L slowed me down a bit, as I "found" that way of inserting by accident. I used to have this really long way of doing it. Thank god it was an OLL I already know!


----------



## gbcuber (Aug 15, 2011)

lol 2x2 scramble
R F' R2 F U' R2 U F R2



Spoiler



x R' F R2 F' R U2 R' U' R2


----------



## squilliams (Aug 16, 2011)

F U R' F R F' U' 
My brother got this on gqtimer. *1.19*
2x2x2


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 17, 2011)

3x3x3. Cross on U
D' L F' D L B2 U' D' B' F' L2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 U2 L U' F' B2 L2 B2 L' U'


Spoiler



z2 y
double x-cross: F R' U' R U2 F2
pair 3: F U r U' r' F'
pair 4: y' U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R
OLLCP: f R U R' U' f'
EPLL: U-perm U


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 17, 2011)

Easy X-Cross and lol f2l.
F U F' D2 B R2 U F' D F2 U' D2 B2 R' B' D R' U2 L U L' F2 R2 F2 L


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 18, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> Easy X-Cross and lol f2l.
> F U F' D2 B R2 U F' D F2 U' D2 B2 R' B' D R' U2 L U L' F2 R2 F2 L


 
This was my solution


Spoiler



y' R2 L' F' R B2
L F' L' F
R' U' R
y d' R U R' U2 R U' R' d' L' U L
R U R' U' R' F R F'
y' x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2



Counting rotations : 45 turns / 20.18 = 2.2299306 TPS


----------



## Brest (Aug 19, 2011)

B2 L B2 F2 L2 R' D2 L' U L' F2 R2 D L2 B' D2 R F' D2 L2 B L2 F R' D'

cross on B


Spoiler



x y' D' R
d L U' L'
R U' R'
R' U R U L' U' L
y R U R'
f R U R' U' f'
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 21, 2011)

2x2:
U2, R, F', U2, F, U2, F', R, F2, R
Layer already solved


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 24, 2011)

L R' B' U2 D2 B R L' F' D' R' L D2 U' B U' F' U2 D R2 D2 B2 D2 L' D

WTF on Green.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 24, 2011)

AJ Blair said:


> L R' B' U2 D2 B R L' F' D' R' L D2 U' B U' F' U2 D R2 D2 B2 D2 L' D
> 
> WTF on Green.





Spoiler



x' y 
F' D2 U R' D' R D
U' L' U L
U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
d' E' R U R' E 
d L U L' U2 L U' L'
U f R U R' U' f' U' R U R' U R U2 R'
d2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'



Normal solve to me, I must be missing something big. >.< I obviously am because I saw 2 CE pairs in inspection but one got broken up.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 25, 2011)

L' U R2 L D' R U D' R2 F' D L B' F' D L U2 R' U D R' D' U B2 U2 : Cross on D

Lol. 



Spoiler



D L' D y' R' F L' F2
U' E2 R U R' E2
d2 y' R U' R' U y2 L' U2 L U L' U' L
d2 R' F R F'
r U2 R' U' R U' r'
y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2



lol x-cross and F2L that I love. Add on an easy OLL and U-Perm = sexy

51 turns / 17.83 seconds = ~2.86 TPS.

My 8th 18.00-or below solve. 

That was how I did it in the speedsolve, but after looking at it, I found a new set of moves for F2L after the X-Cross. It does the same exact thing, except rotation count goes down and it's more right-hand friendly.

After the X-Cross : 
u2 U R U R' u2'
y R U' R' U R' U2' R U R' U' R
U2 R' F R F'
for F2L. Gives it a real nice flow.

Edit : got a 15.51 on my 3rd try with this final solution



Spoiler



y2
D R' D B' R F' y F2 (Do F' and y at the same time so it turns into an L')
u2 U R U R' u2'
y R U' R' U R' U2' R U R' U' R
U2 R' F R F' 
r U2 R' U' R U' r'
y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2



50 turns = ~3.223 TPS on my Rubik's brand storebought


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 26, 2011)

BLD: R2 B2 L U L D' U B F' D B2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 F L B D' F U2 F R2 

Great edges, but terrible corners with my orientation (YO with UBR buffer).


----------



## gavnasty (Aug 26, 2011)

B' D' F' R' F L2 U L U' L' B2 L2 F D2 R D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' B' U L2 B

someone please murder this scramble.


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 26, 2011)

gavnasty said:


> someone please murder this scramble.



I murdered it alright. Completly failed cross on green. 20.04(I average 12 lol)

Also that can't be a real scramble can it?


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 26, 2011)

gavnasty said:


> B' D' F' R' F L2 U L U' L' B2 L2 F D2 R D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' B' U L2 B
> 
> someone please murder this scramble.


 
Holy magikarp. 
That scramble is ridiculous. It would be even more so if I was any better at NMCMLL...


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 26, 2011)

gavnasty said:


> B' D' F' R' F L2 U L U' L' B2 L2 F D2 R D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' B' U L2 B
> 
> someone please murder this scramble.


 
F
*M' U r' D' E' R'*
Lw F L2 U2 x' R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U S' U S

OLL, PLL.

Feel free to make a better third line.

Edit: on a more serious note, I got a 7.56. Non matching blocks got my cmll confused.


----------



## gavnasty (Aug 26, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> I murdered it alright. Completly failed cross on green. 20.04(I average 12 lol)
> 
> Also that can't be a real scramble can it?


 
I got it from cubemania.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 26, 2011)

5BLD said:


> F
> M' U r' D' E' R'
> Lw L2 U2 E B E' R B' R' B' R B R' B R' U R U'


 
lolwut


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 26, 2011)

Fixed it. I hope. Try that one now. I'll check it now as well.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 26, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Fixed it. I hope. Try that one now. I'll check it now as well.


 
Jip.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not on my computer and it's actually broken 
Does my new one work?


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 26, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Sorry, I'm not on my computer and it's actually broken
> Does my new one work?


 
Jip = yes

(assuming you have a non-matching 3x2x1 block connected to the rest of the F2L, then, yes, it worked)


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 26, 2011)

Yay.


----------



## JasonK (Aug 26, 2011)

Someone who does Roux should try this:

R D2 R' L B' L B F2 R' L2 D B R U' F' D U F2 R B U' F' B' U2 R2

Scramble with 1st block colour on B.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 26, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> Someone who does Roux should try this:
> 
> R D2 R' L B' L B F2 R' L2 D B R U' F' D U F2 R B U' F' B' U2 R2
> 
> Scramble with 1st block colour on B.


 
LOL 9.24
wouldve been faster if I didn't have to recognise non matching CMLL.

y'
r M' U F R F' R2 U R' U M U2 M2 U' R U2 R'
U2 R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R
M' U M' U M U' M' U' M2 U2 R2

Bad movecount, because I went for fingertricky second block...


----------



## Raffael (Aug 27, 2011)

cct gave me this insane 3x3 scramble:
(scramble with cross-colour on bottom)

D2 R D2 U2 B F2 D F2 L2 D U2 R' B' U R2 B' D' B2 F' D2 L U F2 R

edge-control rewarded me with a pll skip 

double x-cross: D' U2 R 
3rd: U' R U R' 
4th:	L U' L' U L U L'
edge-control: U L U L' d' R' U2 R B d' R' 
OLL: U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' 

7.61 btw, which is a new PB lucky.


----------



## Julian (Aug 28, 2011)

(1,0) / (0,2) / (6,6) / (-2,-4) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (3,4) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (-3,-4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (6,-2) / (3,2) / (6,6) / (6,5)
Lolol


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 28, 2011)

D L2 R' B' L' D F R2 F' D' L U B' L2 U2 R2 F2 U D' B F2 L2 R2 U R2 - From GQTimer 

Cross on U

x2 y
L U L U F2 L' U F
d' R' U R U' R' U' R
y' R U R'
r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 U'

LOL. 10.00 on my first try!

EDIT : 6.65 on my 7th try


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 28, 2011)

gavnasty said:


> B' D' F' R' F L2 U L U' L' B2 L2 F D2 R D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' B' U L2 B
> 
> someone please murder this scramble.


 
Lol, 8.53 with Roux. 9.21 with FreeFOP.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 28, 2011)

Someone feel free to murder my scramble. O.O


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 28, 2011)

lol 2x2 scramble F' U F2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' U'


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 28, 2011)

Found another one:
Pyraminx: U' L' U R' U' L U R l r b u


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 28, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Found another one:
> Pyraminx: U' L' U R' U' L U R l r b u


 4 move solve but 4 tips too.


----------



## JyH (Aug 29, 2011)

The first scramble I got from the WCA scrambler. Absolutely ridiculous. I only got a 13, and that was with big pauses, no lookahead and hesitation.

L' B2 L2 R' D' B' U2 F L' R2 B2 F2 L' U2 F2 L B' U' L' B2 F' D' B L B L F' L' F2 R'



Spoiler



y
L' D R D R2 F' (6)
U2 y L' U L2 U' L' (6/12)
R U R' (3/15)
d' R U R' (4/19)
U2 r' U' R U' R' U2 r (8/27)
y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (11/38)



>.> Easily could've been sub 10. 38 move speedsolving solution, non lucky.

EDIT: F2 L U' D' B2 F R2 D2 L2 U R L2 F' R L2 D R2 D B' F R' L D' U' L2 

Cross on U.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 29, 2011)

F2 D' L D L' B' D2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 L B2 U' L R2 F2 L' R' F' U2 F2 B'

Cross on D 

From QQTimer.



Spoiler



y'
B L2 F2
y' R' U2 R L' U L
d L' U' L
y R U2 R'
d' R U' R' U2 R U R'
r' U' R U' R' U2 r
U R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U



48 turns / 15.07 seconds (GREAT time for me!) = 3.185136 TPS

Done while warming up for this week's Race to sub-20 Ao12.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 30, 2011)

L' R2 D2 B' U2 F2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 F' B2 L' B' F2 R' L D2 F' D2 L R' F2 B' 

Somebody PLEASE destroy this scramble! I can't find a good cross for this while preserving the pair or making an x-cross! D:


----------



## JyH (Aug 30, 2011)

x cross on white lol

x2 y'
L F' L' U2 R' D2 F


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 30, 2011)

JyH said:


> x cross on white lol
> 
> x2 y'
> L F' L' U2 R' D2 F


 
Lol, I forgot to mention it was Cross on D. Epic x-cross on U, though! I got a rotationless solve after that. T_T

Whole solve :



Spoiler



x2 y'
L F' L' U2 R' D2 F
U2 R U2 R' U R U' R'
U' R' U2 R U L U' L'
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R
U' F R U R' U' F'
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2



Man, that's epic. Now I MUST find a good X-Cross on D for that scramble!


----------



## Julian (Aug 30, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Lol, I forgot to mention it was Cross on D. Epic x-cross on U, though! I got a rotationless solve after that. T_T


Easy x-cross on D: y2 L U2 F R y R


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 30, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> L' R2 D2 B' U2 F2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 F' B2 L' B' F2 R' L D2 F' D2 L R' F2 B'
> 
> Somebody PLEASE destroy this scramble! I can't find a good cross for this while preserving the pair or making an x-cross! D:



y F U2 R B L XCross (5)
U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U L U' L' U2 R U' l U' R' U x F2L (17, 22)
y r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r' OLL(cp) (9, 31)
M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 EPLL (14, 45)


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 30, 2011)

OFFICIAL LAST POST OF MINE ABOUT THIS SCRAMBLE.

L' R2 D2 B' U2 F2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 F' B2 L' B' F2 R' L D2 F' D2 L R' F2 B' 

From QQTimer.

Cross on U solve : 



Spoiler



x2 y'
L F' L' U2 R' D2 F
U2 R U2 R' U R U' R'
U' R' U2 R U L U' L'
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R
U' F R U R' U' F'
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2



11.54 5th try = 3.98 TPS

Cross on D solve : 



Spoiler



y
F U2 R B L
U R' U2 R U2 L U L'
U R U' R'
R' U2 R U' R B' R' B
r U2 R' U' R U' r'
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R



10.35 5th try = 4.4444444444 TPS

I love this scramble


----------



## Julian (Aug 30, 2011)

D B2 R D2 L F2 L D2 L' U D2 R2 L' F' R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L' R2 F R2 F2

x2 y U' R' U R U F2 U2 L' F' L2 U L
U2 R U' R' L U' L'
U y' R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R
r U R' U R U2 r' U


----------



## Brest (Aug 31, 2011)

F2 L2 F' L' B' R' L B' U' D' B U' R L' D2 B2 R2 U2 L' D2 B2 U' R U2 L2



Spoiler



x2 y' R D' R2 D' U R2 // Xcross
y R' U' R d' L' U L // 2nd pair
U2 R' U R // 3rd pair
U R U R' // 4th pair
U' F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' U // OLL + PLL skip Thanks Sela!
alg.garron


----------



## Deluchie (Aug 31, 2011)

F' L F2 D R B F2 U L' U' F2 U2 L B2 L' B' F' L R' U D2 F' D' F' L (Cross colour on top)



Spoiler



U' D y' R' F D2 (5/5) // Double X-cross
y R U R' L U2 L' d L' U' L (10/15) // F2L #3
R U2 R' U' R U R' (7/22) // F2L #4
F R U R' U' F' U R' F R B' R' F' B (13/35) // OLL
d' M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' U2 (10/45) // PLL


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 3, 2011)

Using Deluchie's scramble 

F' L F2 D R B F2 U L' U' F2 U2 L B2 L' B' F' L R' U D2 F' D' F' L

Cross on D Solve



Spoiler



y2 E' R' F D2 - Double X-Cross
y L U2 L' R U2 R' U' R U R' - F2L 3
U' L U2 L' d L' U' L - F2L 4
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R - OLL
U' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2

The best one of them all. The [E' R' F] flows pretty nicely.



Cross on U Solve



Spoiler



x2 y D2 L' R' D' L - Cross
D R U R' u' - F2L 1
U L U' L' d' L' U L - F2L 2
U L U L' U' L U2 L' - F2L 3 
y L' U' L - F2L 4
r U R' U' r' F R F' - OLL
d' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' - PLL

Sexy solve, but the only one of the 6 that doesn't have at least an X-Cross. Still, Surprisingly easy!



Cross on L Solve



Spoiler



z y B' R' D B' F' - X-Cross
R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R - F2L 2
D2 U R U' R' D2 U' L U' L' - F2L 3
R U' R' F R' F' R - F2L 4
r' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U M' - OLL
r U' L D2 L' U L D2 r2 F2 - PLL

Easy X-Cross. The F2L looked really bad so this was the best I could get it. There was a flipped edge after the XCross but It was fixed with F2L 3.



Cross on R Solve 



Spoiler



z' y2 D' R' D F' U2 F U y M' U' M D' R' D - Double X-Cross
U' R' U' R d' R U R' - F2L 3
y U2 R U R' U R' F R F' - F2L 4
U' r U2 R2' U' R2 U' r'R' U2' R - OLL
U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U - PLL

Shockingly great solve here, minus the inefficient Double X-Cross. Well, I guess a normal cross plus 2 F2L slots wouldn't take that long, so maybe it wasn't terribly inefficient.



Cross on F Solve 



Spoiler



x' y' R' F R2 L' B - X-Cross
y R' U R U' R' U' R - F2L 2
U2 R U' R' y' U' R U2 R' - F2L 3
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R - F2L 4
U x R' U R D' R' U' R D x' - OLL
d R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' - PLL

Wow, another ridiculously easy solve. I like it because it's heavily R and U moves.



Cross on B Solve 



Spoiler



x y' L' U' F R2 L' - X-Cross
U R U2 R' U' R U R' - F2L 2
d R U2 R' U' R U R' - F2L 3
y' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' - F2L 4
R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F' - OLL
U2 M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' - PLL

Hot damn.

Alternatively, you could do y' (R' F R F') x3 for F2L 4, end up with the same OLL and a T-perm!



During a speedsolve, I would never notice an X-Cross. This is why I like (re)constructing! I'll probably do something like this once every Friday; that's how much fun I had! Deluchie, you just got an AMAZING scramble. Also, if anyone can find an X-Cross (Or a Double X-Cross ) for the Cross on U scramble it would be much appreciated.

~ Jaycee.


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 3, 2011)

All of these solves are Cross on D.

F' L B' U' L D L R2 D2 B' U' F2 B2 R D2 F2 B2 L2 D U' B R D2 L' D' 



Spoiler



R'
U2 L U L' U2 L U' L'
y U2 L U' L U L' U2 L U L' U' L
U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
U L U L' 
R d L' d' R' U l U l'
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U2



B' L' R' D2 R D U2 F' L2 R2 D2 L D' B L' D2 B2 U' R L D2 F2 U2 D' R



Spoiler



y' U' L D
U2 L U L'
y L' U' L R U2 R' U' R U R'
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
d R U2 R' U' R U2 R'
U' R d L' d' R' U l U l'
U2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2



D U2 F B2 D2 U2 L F L' U2 L' R' D2 R' F2 B L2 F R2 F L F' B U2 L' = THE BEST ONE OF THEM ALL



Spoiler



U' L D
L' U L
d' L' U L
U' d' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U' L' U2 L U L' U2 L
U r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r
PLL skip!



L2 D' B2 D' L' R' D' U' B2 F D' F2 B' R' L B2 D' U' R F2 L R F' D2 U'



Spoiler



y' B' D2 U' L D'
U' L U' L'
y U2 L' U L
L U2 L' R U' R'
U' d' R' U R U' R' U' R
U' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'
U2 R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R



These were all found while doing an Average of 100, and I just so happened to get the 3rd one on video! T_T


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 4, 2011)

F R U2 B U B' R' D2 F2 D2 R' L F2 B U2 F2 B2 D2 B L' R U2 B2 F' U'

Feliks posted this here years ago.


----------



## JyH (Sep 4, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> F R U2 B U B' R' D2 F2 D2 R' L F2 B U2 F2 B2 D2 B L' R U2 B2 F' U'
> 
> Feliks posted this here years ago.


 
"Maybe we'll get an everything skip." - Kian Barry


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 5, 2011)

F2 L2 D' R' L2 F' U B F U D F R2 L' F2 L R D2 L' R2 B R B' D2 R'

I didn't bother with this scramble because I couldn't find a good Double X-Cross with the obvious pair and the one that's made by doing an R.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 5, 2011)

B' R2 L' B U' L2 R' F U2 F2 R' U2 F D2 F2 L2 D' F' B D L' D2 F' D' F 


Spoiler



z2 F
U' R U' R'
U R' U R
y' L' U' L F2
U R U' R'
etc.


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 5, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> B' R2 L' B U' L2 R' F U2 F2 R' U2 F D2 F2 L2 D' F' B D L' D2 F' D' F
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 


Spoiler



z2 F
U' R U' R2' U2 R
d U L' U' L F2 U2 R U2 R'
y' U' R U R'
U R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F'
U' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2



SICK.


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 5, 2011)

U' F U R2 U2 F' U' F U R' U'



Spoiler



z' R2 U2 R U R'


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 5, 2011)

2x2
F, U', R, U, F', R2, F', U', R', U
Weird pattern


----------



## JyH (Sep 5, 2011)

what is this

U B U R' D' B' L F2 B L U' F' B U' F L' B2 D2 R L' B2 F' L' R' D'


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 5, 2011)

JyH said:


> what is this
> 
> U B U R' D' B' L F2 B L U' F' B U' F L' B2 D2 R L' B2 F' L' R' D'


 
My guess is : A scramble.

EDIT : I just did the scramble. 

EDIT2 : Trying to find a good Double X-Cross. Grrrr.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 5, 2011)

JyH said:


> what is this
> 
> U B U R' D' B' L F2 B L U' F' B U' F L' B2 D2 R L' B2 F' L' R' D'


 
A scramble


----------



## Julian (Sep 5, 2011)

L2 D U2 F' U R U' B2 U' D L' U F2 R L' U' L2 B R F' U2 F' R2 L B

Roux or BLD


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 5, 2011)

JyH said:


> U B U R' D' B' L F2 B L U' F' B U' F L' B2 D2 R L' B2 F' L' R' D'





Spoiler



z2
F'
d R' U' R U R' U2 R
d' R' U R
y' L' U L U2 L' U2 L
U' M' U M
L' U2 L U L' U L
U' y' r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2



<3


----------



## JyH (Sep 6, 2011)

I've been getting a lot of these lately. This is the first time I actually decided to try it. I only went for it because I wasn't trying very hard to get good times, + it had a CE pair, so I decided to see what I got. 14.58, pretty normal.

L U' F R2 L B U B R D U' B' U F2 L D2 B2 U2 R B' F' L2 R B F'


----------



## TMOY (Sep 6, 2011)

Julian said:


> L2 D U2 F' U R U' B2 U' D L' U F2 R L' U' L2 B R F' U2 F' R2 L B
> 
> Roux or BLD


 
lol... 52.19 BLD for me.


----------



## michaelfivez (Sep 6, 2011)

Scramble cross on bottom: L' B2 D' U R2 D L2 R U' R2 L2 B F L2 D2 B' R F' U' D2 B D L2 D L2



Spoiler



Cross: y' F
X-cross: y' LFL'
Double: y' R'U2RULFL'
Triple: y' R'U'B'U'BRLUFU2L'

EDIT:

Quadrubel + all edges oriented:
y' L U L' U2 L U2 F U R' U R U L' 
y' L U L' U2 L U2 F U R' U2 L' U' R 

Second case OLL: F(RUR'U')*3F'
PLL skip  (U' AUF)

= only 27 moves ftw with friedrich method


----------



## Julian (Sep 7, 2011)

F2 B' U D2 L' U' L' U2 R2 D2 F' D2 R B2 F2 L R B2 U2 L' U2 D2 F R2 F
Weird.


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 8, 2011)

Julian said:


> F2 B' U D2 L' U' L' U2 R2 D2 F' D2 R B2 F2 L R B2 U2 L' U2 D2 F R2 F
> Weird.


 


Spoiler



z' M2 U2 M2 D2
y' R U' R' U R U R'
U2 L U2 L' U' L U L'
D2 R' U R D2 L' U2 L
y R U R' U' R U R'
U R U R' U' B' x R' U R E'
x z' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2



Normal solve, I guess 

B F R2 B2 D F2 L2 U B' U B2 L R F' B' R' U2 B' U' F2 L2 U' D R2 U' 



Spoiler



y
F' B R' u' L F' L' - Accidental X-Cross
y U R U2 R' U' R U R'
y U R U R' 
y U R U R'
U2 r U2 R' U' R U' r'
U2 y x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'



Found during my OH average of 100. 



Jaycee said:


> F2 L2 D' R' L2 F' U B F U D F R2 L' F2 L R D2 L' R2 B R B' D2 R'


 
I went back and decided to do this scramble because I hadn't done it yet.



Spoiler



y
F B' R D F' R2 F'
d U L' U2 L R' U' R
U R U' R'
d R U R'
U L' U L
U' R U R' U R d' R U' R' F'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'



Using michaelfivez's scramble :

L' B2 D' U R2 D L2 R U' R2 L2 B F L2 D2 B' R F' U' D2 B D L2 D L2



Spoiler



Cross on D Solve : 



Spoiler



y'
R' U2 R U L F' L' - Double X-Cross
y D' R U R' U' D R U2 R' U' R U R' - F2L 3
y' U2 L U L' - F2L 4
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' - OLL
x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 - PLL



Cross on U Solve :



Spoiler



x2
R F U F R' F' D2 U' L F2 L' F - X-Cross
R' U2 R d' R U R' - F2L 2
L' U2 L U' y' L' U R' L U' - F2L 3
L U2 L' U L U' L' - F2L 4
U' R' F R B' R' F' R B - OLL
y' U' r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 - PLL

I hate this. Better solution hopefully coming soon.



Cross on L Solve :



Spoiler



y' x'
F L D F' L' - X-Cross
R' U2 R2 U R - F2L 2
U2 L' U L U L' U2 L - F2L 3
U' R' U' R U' R' U' R - F2L 4
U' R' F R B' R' F' R B - OLL
y' R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' - PLL

Decent.



Cross on R Solve :



Spoiler



z y
L' F2 R' L - Cross
U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R - F2L 1
U L' U' L U2 L' U L - F2L 2
U R U R' - F2L 3
U L U' L' U2 L U' L' - F2L 4
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' - OLL
d R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 - PLL

Blah. Me want X-Cross.



Cross on F Solve :



Spoiler



x'
F L F' U' D R' D' L' U2 L R' - X-Cross
R' U2 R d R U R' - F2L 2
d2 R U R' U R U R' - F2L 3
R' U R U2 R' U R - F2L 4
r U2 R2' U' R2 U' r'R' U2' R - OLL
U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U' - PLL

Not bad!



Cross on B Solve :



Spoiler



x
D L D' R2 - X-Cross
R' U R y' U2 L' U L - F2L 2
d' R U' R' U2 R U R' - F2L 3
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R - F2L 4
U M' U M U2 M' U M - COLL
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R - PLL

I want a Double X-Cross.






I'm disappointed in myself for the bad constructions. Hopefully a better scramble will pop up soon.

~ Jaycee

L' U2 R F' U' L' D' L2 R' F2 B' R D L2 F2 R2 U F' R' B2 F2 U' R' F R2 - Cross on D

I saw this cross and I was like Fuuuuu


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 8, 2011)

Jaycee there is an edit button, please use it in the future.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 8, 2011)

Yet another ridiculus 2x2 scramble 

R', F2, R, F2, R, F', U', R


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 8, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> F R U2 B U B' R' D2 F2 D2 R' L F2 B U2 F2 B2 D2 B L' R U2 B2 F' U'
> 
> Feliks posted this here years ago.



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?3458-Really-nice-BLD-scramble

I used at Nationals '09 to try to get back at Tyson for this.


----------



## Goosly (Sep 9, 2011)

Alcuber said:


> Yet another ridiculus 2x2 scramble
> R', F2, R, F2, R, F', U', R



Just got an even better one:
1.78 R' U' R F' U' R2 U
(Prisma Puzzle Timer)


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 9, 2011)

Pyraminx
U R' B' L' B' U' L B u

1 move, 1 tip, 2-flip, 1 more move


----------



## NeedReality (Sep 10, 2011)

D F' B2 L D2 F2 B' L2 D B L2 R2 F2 B' R2 F' L B' U2 B' R F B D2 U'

y2 x' y R' U F' E M' E'
U2 R U2 M2 U R
U F U' L' U R2 U' L U R2 F'
M2 U2 M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M U2 M' U M2 U2

Got this while practicing - 11.65 seconds. Pretty bad for how easy the solve looks in my opinion (not to mention my solution was only 39 moves... Fail TPS).


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 10, 2011)

Pyraminx:
L B' R b 

2x2:
U R2 U R U2 F U R' U' R' U'


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 11, 2011)

From one of Waffle's first block Rouxtorial videos : L2 B F U' B L2 U' L B2 D2 L' R2 D2 L2 R' D' B' U' F2 U' D2 F2 R' U2 R

y' R' U M2' S2 U D'
l' R' U' F R2 F' U R' U' M2' U' R U r' U' r'
U R' U' R U L U' R' U x
M2' U' M' U M2' U2 M' U M2 U2 M U2 M

Waffle showed a variation of that first block and that's it  That's a good second block for me, a Roux beginner.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Sep 11, 2011)

L' R' D U' B L U2 L R B L2 D B2 D U2 F'

This was the scramble for my 12.30 OH solve. The LL was r U R' U R U2 r', I do not believe there was an AUF. If anyone would like to help me out with the reconstruction, that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 11, 2011)

Only a 15 move scramble?

And Cross on U or D or __?


----------



## fastcubesolver (Sep 11, 2011)

U. Sorry.


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 11, 2011)

I haven't found anything yet. 

Although, while timing my first blocks for Roux, I got 5.40 on this first block (with a nice amount of inspection becos Roux beginner). I went on to find a great second block! 

U' B2 R U2 B L' B U2 L2 F' B' L2 U L2 B U' B' U' D2 F2 D' L R2 D' L' 



Spoiler



y'
r' U' M' L D' U2 R U L U x
r2 U' R2 U2 f R' f' R U R'
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U' L' U R' U' l
U' M' U M U M' U M U' M' U2 M U' M2 U



Lolzorz.


----------



## JyH (Sep 11, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Only a 15 move scramble?
> 
> And Cross on U or D or __?


 
WCA uses optimal scrambles.



fastcubesolver said:


> L' R' D U' B L U2 L R B L2 D B2 D U2 F'
> 
> This was the scramble for my 12.30 OH solve. The LL was r U R' U R U2 r', I do not believe there was an AUF. If anyone would like to help me out with the reconstruction, that would be great. Thanks.


 
Found a solution (not sure if it's yours, but the LL was very similar.) Obviously these are just the moves, not exactly what you did OH (rotations and stuff).

x2
D2 R' D L R
L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
R U' R' U' L' U' L
U' R U2 R2 U' R
U R U' R'
r' U2 R U R' U r


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 11, 2011)

JyH said:


> WCA uses optimal scrambles


 
Um, what? I'm just used to seeing 25 moves. >__>

And another easy one. Man I love the scrambles GQTimer is giving me!

R' U2 D' L' D R' F' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B F U R' U2 D' R2 B2 L' F2 U2



Spoiler



x2 y'
U D L D2 R' D M2' y
r F R' F' U M r' U' r
R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R'
M2 U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M2 U' M' U2 M'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 11, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Only a 15 move scramble?
> 
> And Cross on U or D or __?


 
It's funny because you can't count.


----------



## Julian (Sep 11, 2011)

JyH said:


> WCA uses optimal scrambles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, same solve I found.


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 11, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> It's funny because you can't count.


 
Oops, 16. >__>

EDIT : For Roux users :

F' B' R' F' B L2 D' U2 F R' F' U2 L R2 B2 F' R U' R2 F2 R2 D' L' D B 



Spoiler



z2 y 
U' F2 L2 F U2 M2' B 
U' M U' M2 U' R' U2 R2 M U M' R U2 r' U' R
U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L
U2 M' U M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' U2 M2



I had a better second block earlier but I can't find it again. :/


----------



## Julian (Sep 12, 2011)

B' F' f' u D' B u2 B2 D2 U' B f D2 U' R2 F r u U2 f2 R u f' F r2 D U u2 B2 r R U2 u R2 r D' f2 R' r2 u
_Very_ easy centers.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 12, 2011)

JyH said:


> WCA uses optimal scrambles.





Jaycee said:


> Um, what? I'm just used to seeing 25 moves. >__>


Just to clear this up (because it comes up so often): WCA requires use of Cube Explorer to generate scrambles. Typically scrambles as initially created by the program are 22 moves or so. However, they may be optimized, and they are still valid WCA scrambles if they have been optimized. Optimization typically yields 17 to 18 moves; 16 move scrambles are not that rare, and I've even seen several 15 move scrambles. I optimize all of the scrambles for the weekly competition, and I also try to optimize all 3x3x3 scrambles for official competitions where I provide the scrambles. Why not cut down on time spent scrambling?


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 12, 2011)

To all LBL/Ortega 2x2 users:

U2 F' U' R' F R2 U2 R' U F'

I got this on Prisma Puzzle timer. It leaves a 1st layer skip. All you need to do after the scramble is z2 y' Bruno T-perm U2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 12, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> To all LBL/Ortega 2x2 users:
> 
> U2 F' U' R' F R2 U2 R' U F'
> 
> I got this on Prisma Puzzle timer. It leaves a 1st layer skip. *All you need to do after the scramble is z2 y' Bruno T-perm U2*


 Or the CLL.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Sep 12, 2011)

JyH said:


> WCA uses optimal scrambles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
that's a good solve, good for OH due to no rotations. It's just that LL


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 12, 2011)

U' B2 D B' F' D F R2 L2 U2 F2 B L2 D' F2 D2 L' R2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B'

For Roux : 



Spoiler



y
U2 L
R U M' r2 U r' U R' U M U R2' r U' R
R U R' U' R' F R F'
U M U' M' U2 M2 U' M U2 M'



34 moves STM and just plain sexy.

For CFOP :



Spoiler



y
U2 L2 F' L D L2 U' F R' F'
R U' R2 U' R
y' R' U' R
f R U R' U' f'
y' R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F U2



40 moves HTM and just plain sexy.


----------



## gogozerg (Sep 12, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> U' B2 D B' F' D F R2 L2 U2 F2 B L2 D' F2 D2 L' R2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B'
> 
> For Roux :
> 
> 34 moves STM and just plain sexy.


 
Pst...
Not sure about sexyness, but sub-30 is easy.
You got 2*1x2x3 in 7 moves! ---> yR2B'R2U'B2r2U


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 13, 2011)

gogozerg said:


> Pst...
> Not sure about sexyness, but sub-30 is easy.
> You got 2*1x2x3 in 7 moves! ---> yR2B'R2U'B2r2U



y R2 B' R2 U' B2 r2 U
x' U' R U R' U R U2 R'
U' M' U2 M' U M' U' M' U2 M U M2 U' M2

<3 Roux


----------



## Riley (Sep 13, 2011)

R' D F' L' B D R' B U R U2 R B2 U D' B R U2 L D2 R' F2 L2 B' U2

Scrambling white on top, green in front, would do you a U perm, or if not, what?


----------



## cubernya (Sep 13, 2011)

I would do a D after a z2 so 2 edges are lined up, then perform my usual R D R' D' R to swap 2 edges


----------



## JyH (Sep 14, 2011)

F' R' L2 F' D B' U' B' U L' U2 B' U2 L2 R' D' R B2 F2 U' D2 R2 L B' F

EDIT: lol D2 F2 R2 D' R2 B L2 B R' U R2 F' B2 U R D2 L F' R' B U' L2 F U F


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 14, 2011)

JyH said:


> F' R' L2 F' D B' U' B' U L' U2 B' U2 L2 R' D' R B2 F2 U' D2 R2 L B' F
> 
> EDIT: lol D2 F2 R2 D' R2 B L2 B R' U R2 F' B2 U R D2 L F' R' B U' L2 F U F



First : 

x2 y' L' D2 L2 R F U2 F' U2 R // XXcross + pair setup (9)
d' R U R' // F2L 3 (4, 13)
F L' U' L U r U' r' // F2L 4 (8, 21)
U r' U2 R2 B' R' B R2' U2 r U' // ZBLL (11, 32)

Second : I don't see anything special.


----------



## JyH (Sep 14, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> First :
> 
> x2 y' L' D2 L2 R F U2 F' U2 R // XXcross + pair setup (9)
> d' R U R' // F2L 3 (4, 13)
> ...


 
Oo, interesting start, I didn't see that.

Second: y' z'
D' L D2
d' R U R'
y R U R'
R' U R L U L'
y R U R' U R U' R' (use sledgehammer results in Chameleon + N-perm)
U2 R' F R U R' U' F' U R
A perm U'

The first 3 pairs were pretty nice, along with a smooth cross.


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 14, 2011)

JyH said:


> Oo, interesting start, I didn't see that.
> 
> Second: y' z'
> D' L D2
> ...


 
you can easily avoid diag PLLs with that particular OLL, just mirror your normal alg from RFU to RBU or do y2 LFU

r' U' R U r' B' R' B 

or

y2 l' U' L U l' F' L' F

or (my personal favorite)

y' x' R U R' D R U' R' D'

All have exactly the same effect.


----------



## JyH (Sep 14, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> you can easily avoid diag PLLs with that particular OLL, just mirror your normal alg from RFU to RBU or do y2 LFU
> 
> r' U' R U r' B' R' B
> 
> ...


 
Oh, cool. I'm not too familiar with OLLCP, I only ones I use are the ones that Anthony showed in his video. That last alg is really nice!


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 14, 2011)

technically those are COLLs (which do however fall under OLLCP.)

OLLCP usually refers to OLLs that don't have all edges oriented, like COLL.

that last alg is a basic 8 move pure commutator. I can do it consistently in about .4x


----------



## JyH (Sep 14, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> technically those are COLLs (which do however fall under OLLCP.)
> 
> OLLCP usually refers to OLLs that don't have all edges oriented, like COLL.
> 
> that last alg is a basic 8 move pure commutator. I can do it consistently in about .4x


 
Just realized it's the second part of E-perm. Crazy fast, I wish I knew about this earlier.

EDIT: Another scramble. Pretty easy X-cross. 

L2 U L' U D' R2 F B2 R' U' D L F U' D L' F' B' U F2 U F D' U' L2


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 14, 2011)

Ridiculus 2x2 scramble:
U2, R, F, R', U, F, R2 F'


----------



## Brest (Sep 14, 2011)

Prisma ftw
U' L2 U' B2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F D' B2 R U2 B2 F L2 D2


----------



## conor (Sep 14, 2011)

U B2 L U' F2 B' D' U2 B2 D' L' R' F' B R F' U' L D2 B U2 B2 D' U2 R 
Cross on bottom, can quick people tell me what you get? the cross is easy.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 14, 2011)

R U2 D2 L B2 L2 D U' F' R' F2 U D' F' D2 B F U D B2 R F2 L' U D'

y D' L' D F R2 B2 x2
U' y' R' U' R2 U R'
y R U R'
y R' U R U2 R' U R
U2 r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r
R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L'


----------



## Julian (Sep 15, 2011)

Bill Wang found this while on Skype with me and Ben.

D R2 D' L R' D' B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 L F' B' U2 R2 L2 B' F' L' F2 D2

y2 D' R' D
R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U L U L2 U2 L
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U


----------



## JyH (Sep 16, 2011)

R2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 L' D B' F R' U2 D2 F2 D R2 L B D2 L 

Horrible cross turned into ridiculous F2L.

x2 y
U' L F' L' D2 U2 L R2 D'
U R' U R 
y' R' U' R
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 16, 2011)

U R2 D F B' U D L2 R' U D2 R2 F D U' F2 U2 D2 B' U2 L2 D U' F U'

L' U2 l U L'
R M U M' U2 R U' R2 U2 r
F R2 U' R U' R U' R' U2 R' U R2 F'
M U M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M2

B R' B2 L B D L2 B D' F2 B D2 L D' F' R2 F L2 F2 D L' U D2 R' D

y L U l'
U' R2 U' R' U' r2 U R'
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' R U R' U R U2 R'
M2 U M' U' M2 U M2 U2 M2


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 17, 2011)

This is one of the easiest 2x2 scrambles I've gotten in quite a long time.

R U' R F U R F' U'


----------



## JyH (Sep 17, 2011)

U D2 F2 R' B2 L2 R2 D U2 F2 D2 B' R B F2 L2 R D2 L' U2 B2 D2 B F R2

lol double x cross


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 17, 2011)

JyH said:


> U D2 F2 R' B2 L2 R2 D U2 F2 D2 B' R B F2 L2 R D2 L' U2 B2 D2 B F R2



Cross on D Solve :



Spoiler



y
L F' R' B2 R B L F L' U F U R U R' - F2L
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R - OLL
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2 - PLL

Clicky Solve



Cross on U Solve :



Spoiler



z2
B R B2 F' D R' D
L F' L' F U' R' U' R - Slots 1 and 2
R U' L U L' d L' U2 L U2 B' - Slots 3 and 4
U r' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U M'
U' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U'

Clicky Solve



Cross on L solve :



Spoiler



z'
B' D R2 D2 L2
y' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U2 L' U2 L R' U' R
d R U' R' U R U' R'
U r U R' U R U2 r'
y' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2

Clicky Solve

I hope to find a better solution soon; I'm not letting that X-Cross go to waste.



Cross on R Solve :



Spoiler



z y'
R D2 L' u2 F' D - X-Cross
U' R' U' R2 U2 R' d R' U' R U' R U' R' U R U R' - F2L
U' F' U' L' U L F
U r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2

Clicky Solve



Cross on B Solve :



Spoiler



x
F' R U F L' F2 y R' F R'
U L' U L U' L' R U' L R'
U' R' U' R
U d R' U R U' R' U' R
U' r' U' M' U' R U r' U r
U R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R D2 U2

Clicky Solve

This solve is just disappointing. 



Cross on F Solve :



Spoiler



x' y2
R2 D R L2 U' L' - Double X-Cross
U2 R U' R' U2 R U R'
U R' U R U' R' U R
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
U2 d' R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'

Clicky Solve



Roux Solve 1 :



Spoiler



y2 x'
U M F2 r' F
M U R' U' r2 U R' S' U' S
U' x' F U' R U L' U2 R' U2 R
M U' M U M U2 M2 U' E2 M' E2 M'

Clicky Solve



Roux Solve 2 :



Spoiler



y2
R' U2 B
r' U' R2 U' M F' U2 F
U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U' R
U M U2 M' U M' U2 M' U2 M' U'

Clicky Solve



~Jaycee


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 17, 2011)

First post in this thread

B' U R2 D2 L2 F B L' D2 U F' B L R2 F R' F2 R F B2 D L2 U2 R' U'


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 17, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> First post in this thread
> 
> B' U R2 D2 L2 F B L' D2 U F' B L R2 F R' F2 R F B2 D L2 U2 R' U'



9.54 :3


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 18, 2011)

D2 B U2 B' F' D2 U2 L2 R2 F' U' B2 F' U2 B2 U' F2 D U' B D' U' L F2 L

5 edges and 1 corner solved


----------



## Sillas (Sep 18, 2011)

D U' B2 F2 L2 B F' U2 L2 R' U2 R' U' F' L' B' L' D U L B2 F R' B2 U2 (I was training and did this scramble! Very crazy! A gift for you )

U' L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F' R' U L2 R' D2 U2 L R' F2 B2 L' D' R B' U2 - pretty easy


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 18, 2011)

B2 U D' L F U D R' L2 U' D' R L' D U L' B R D' B' F2 U L' D R2 - From QQTimer - For Roux.

U' L U2 D2 R' u
U2 M U2 r U R2' U' R M U2 R' U R
U M U M' U' M U2 M2 U M2 U2 M2


----------



## Sillas (Sep 18, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> First post in this thread
> 
> B' U R2 D2 L2 F B L' D2 U F' B L R2 F R' F2 R F B2 D L2 U2 R' U'



*16.10*


----------



## Samania (Sep 18, 2011)

U D' L' R2 D U' L2 F2 D2 F' D R' F2 B' L2 R D' R B2 D2 F B2 U2 F R' 

Cross on D.
Easy cross, easy F2L, Oll skip, H perm ^___^


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 18, 2011)

From 6-30-2009. Nobody posted a solution, just times. 



Raffael said:


> another great cubemania scramble
> 3x3, cross on D
> U F' L2 D F2 R2 F D L' F D' B' L F' R F' L F2 R' D2 B R F' R2 F2
> 
> 2 move x-cross + 1 pair allready connected



My first solve of the morning with this was a 12.02. T_T I got lucky because I got another free pair for the last F2L, and I messed up my OLL which resulted in a PLL skip. xD

y'
B' F' U R U2 R' y L U' L' U L U L' F R' F' R - F2L
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 F R' F' R U R U' R' U - Last Layer

It's funny because I messed up my OLL which is R U2 R2' U' R U' R' U2 F R F'. All that last layer is is Anti-Sune + U2 + inverse of SexySledge OLL.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 18, 2011)

Ortega/LBL/CLL 2x2 users:

U2 R' F U' R' U2 R' F2 U2 R' U'

Leaves a 1 move 1st and last layer skip. :O
Only a Y-perm + AUF is needed.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 19, 2011)

Lw' R Uw' Bw' U' Bw2 Uw' R' Dw' Fw2 R' Uw U R Uw' F' R U2 B F' Uw' Bw2 Lw R D L' Bw2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 L2 R2 Bw2 Fw F Rw' D L2 Lw D2 R2 Dw2 Lw2 U Rw' D2 B' R Dw' F Lw2 U Fw' Uw Bw2 Fw U' Bw2 D Bw2

easy centers  5x5 btw lol


----------



## JasonK (Sep 19, 2011)

2x2:
R F' U' F' U R U' R' U' R' U'


----------



## Mr Cubism (Sep 19, 2011)

*A "one of a 1000" cross solution*

Yes, extremly rare with a a cross solution with a minimum of 8 turns.

I scrambled the cube earlier today and tried to make the cross under 8 moves, but I couldn´t with this one, so I used Cube explorer and......

Someone with more of this "minimum 8-turn-solution".......?!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 19, 2011)

Scramble?


----------



## Mr Cubism (Sep 19, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Scramble?


 It was a random scramble, but the cross is in the attached image.


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 20, 2011)

The first scramble I got after coming home from school. >.>

U' B' F' D L' F' L U' L' R F2 D' F' B' U F' L2 D2 B' F' R B D2 U L'

My original speedsolve (terrible.)

y
L2 U R' u R' D'
d' R U' R'
U' L' U L
D' R' U R D U' R' U R
U' L U' L' U2 L U L'
U R' U' R' F R F' U R
U' E-Perm

My BETTER solution.

y
L2 U R' u R' D'
U2 L' U L
y R U' R2' U2 R
L U2 L' y' U2 R U' R'
L' U' L
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'
U N-Perm


----------



## jrb (Sep 20, 2011)

F2 R F2 U2 B' L U2 B R' F R2 U' L B' D2 R2 L' F' B R' F R F B2 R2

I got this on qqtimer.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 20, 2011)

jrb said:


> F2 R F2 U2 B' L U2 B R' F R2 U' L B' D2 R2 L' F' B R' F R F B2 R2
> 
> I got this on qqtimer.


 
sry can you reconstruct this? it's hard to know what it is


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 21, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> sry can you reconstruct this? it's hard to know what it is


 
3 move cross on D. >.>


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 21, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> 3 move cross on D. >.>


 
okay... 







:fp


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 22, 2011)

3 hand scrambles I gave myself today in school.

B U R' F2 D' U2 L U2 R' U' D R' F B' L2 D R D B F R' D' U2 L B2



Spoiler



R F L D' F R' U2 F' L2 - Inefficient Cross.
U' R' U' R - F2L 1
U2 L' U L - F2L 2
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' - F2L 3
d' R' U R U2 R' U' R - F2L 4
r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r - Easy OLL
U - PLL skip.



U2 L D' U' B2 R B2 F R' U L2 B' F2 L D2 R U F D' L2 R' D U2 L' F' - This one isn't that easy except for the LL and 2 F2Ls.



Spoiler



y2 F R' L' D R y' L U' F' L' - Inefficient Cross. >.<
U R U2 R' U' R U R' - (easy) F2L 1
y' L' U' L - (easy) F2L 2
U' R U' R' d R' U R - F2L 3
U' L' U L U' L' U L
U2 F R U' R' U' F' - OLL
U R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L - PLL



D' U2 B R2 F2 L D2 F' U L' R2 B R B' D U' R L F2 B2 R F R' U D2



Spoiler



y2 R F D L2 F L U2 L2 D R' - Double X-Cross
y R U R' U L U2 L' - F2L 3
d R' U R U2 R' U' R - F2L 4
U' r U R' U' r' F R F'
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 23, 2011)

Only double-posting to bump dead thread. >.>

B' R2 D B F L U2 R B2 R2 B2 D' F U' B2 U D' F' D F D' U R D' F



Spoiler



U R U2 R y' M' U2 r' - Double X-Cross
d' L' U L U2 L' U' L
y U2 L' U' L
r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r'
d2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'



Got this as my second scramble for OH today. Too bad I suck at OH. >.> This was during warmup and still my single PB by 6 seconds : 33.11. I'll try a two-handed solve and a Roux solve after I get bored of OH today.

EDIT : 2 solves later : R L2 F2 R B2 D2 L F' L' F' B2 U R' U' R2 U2 D2 F D' U' F2 U' D' F' R' 



Spoiler



y
U2 R2 F' L F
d' L U2 L2 U' L
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
U' R' U' R
y' U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L
OLL skip
y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2



36.02. I thought this was going to be an LL skip and I was going to rage because I got this for OH. -.-
Will do 2 hands later.

EDIT2 : WTF. Shoot me now. 

L B L U' F2 B L' B D2 U2 R2 L F' R U2 R2 L D L D' F2 U2 R' B' F



Spoiler



y'
U2 R' U' R U R'
d L' R U2 L R'
U R U2 R' U L U2 L'
d R' U R U2 R' U R
U2 R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R'
y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2



I know only the Sune set of COLLs for OH only. xD

EDIT 3 : I got another easy one that I'm too lazy to put into this post. Definitely Ao5 PB. I'll do 20 more solves, then off to the Accomplishment thread!


----------



## Julian (Sep 23, 2011)

F' L' D2 B' U2 D' F' D R2 D' B2 R B' L' F2 B2 U F2 L F' U B2 U2 R F2

Got this for speed, but try for BLD.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 23, 2011)

Mr Cubism said:


> Yes, extremly rare with a a cross solution with a minimum of 8 turns.
> 
> I scrambled the cube earlier today and tried to make the cross under 8 moves, but I couldn´t with this one, so I used Cube explorer and......
> 
> Someone with more of this "minimum 8-turn-solution".......?!


 
wow nice. Do you know how unlikely it is?


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 23, 2011)

U2 D R' F2 L2 U F2 B' L U' F D2 B2 F' D F R2 B F2 L' U' B2 D' B2 L

y'
U2 R' U R D' U' L U2 R' D
d R U' R' d2 R U' R' 
L' U2 L U2 F U' F'
U M' U' M
U' R' U R d' R U R'
U' r U2 R2 U' R2 U' r' R' U2 R
PLL Skip.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 23, 2011)

Julian said:


> F' L' D2 B' U2 D' F' D R2 D' B2 R B' L' F2 B2 U F2 L F' U B2 U2 R F2
> 
> Got this for speed, but try for BLD.



2:20.75


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 24, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> wow nice. Do you know how unlikely it is?


 
http://www.cubezone.be/crossstudy.html


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 24, 2011)

D' F2 U L F L D F' B2 R2 B D2 L' U2 B U L' B' F D F L' D' F U2

y2 
D2 R U' R'
y R' U' R U2 L U L' 
U2 R U' R2' U2 R U2 R' U R
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
U' y2 Y-Perm

New OH PB of 32.95.


----------



## JasonK (Sep 24, 2011)

U L U L U' R' U' B R U B' l r'

5 moves + 2 tips (I got 2.15)


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 24, 2011)

B' D' R F2 U' F' R' F' D F' B' L' B R F' R' D2 F2 R' U2 R D2 U' R B2

Too lazy to construct.

EDIT : I HAVE to do this one. Next scramble :

B D U2 R U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 D B' R D R' U2 L2 D2 F2 U' R' U2 F D2 R' U

y2
R u
L' U2 L
d' R U2 R'
y' R U2 R'
U' L U2 L' U2 L U2 L'
r U2 R' U' R U' r'
U2 R’ U2 R U2 L U’ R’ U L’ U L U’ R U L’

I like my OH V-Perm. 

36.25 OH. Not PB >.>


----------



## NeedReality (Sep 24, 2011)

L R F2 D' L2 U L D2 B' U R B F2 D' U' L R' B2 R D U2 B' L F' L

My solution for it was kind of bad, but the scramble is pretty easy.


----------



## JackJ (Sep 24, 2011)

lawl.
1. 0.40 F R F'


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 25, 2011)

JackJ said:


> lawl.
> 1. 0.40 F R F'



lol 0.32


----------



## Petezorzz (Sep 25, 2011)

L' U' L' U2 B' L2 B D2 R B2 D L' F' D2 U' F' L' D L F L2 F U2 R' F'

I saw this scramble on QQ Timer while doing an avg5 :S
EASIEST CROSS EVER  2 moves >.<


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 26, 2011)

F' L2 U L' B2 L2 F U2 F D' U2 R2 F R' U2 L F' L R U' B' L R2 D L2


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 26, 2011)

F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R' U2 R2 U'


----------



## Julian (Sep 27, 2011)

Fruruf CLL 4 times in a row


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 29, 2011)

alg.garron

9.11 Full step stupid lucky PB

B2 U' B2 F' D2 F' U F' U2 L D R2 U B L' B F2 L R' D2 U' R D F' D'

48 moves ETM ~ 5.27 TPS



Spoiler



x2 y' R2 F R' F L F (6)
y D' L' U L D (6, 12)
R U' R2' U R (5, 17)
R U' R' (3, 20)
y R' U' R (4, 24)
R U R' U R U2 R' (7, 31)
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' U' (17, 48)


----------



## wontolla (Sep 29, 2011)

Last layer skip. Probability = 1/15552 (or even more, because there's no need to AUF)

U B2 R2 U R2 L2 D U2 L2 U F2 R L' F D R U F2 L D B' D2



Spoiler



y' R L y R L' D'
y' U2' R' U R L' U L
y2 U L U L' F' L F L'
L U' L' R U' R'
y2 U' R U' R' F R' F' R


----------



## Brest (Sep 29, 2011)

R F2 R2 B2 L' F2 L' B2 R F2 L F2 L' F R' F2 U F R2 B U' L

R2 B' D2 L2 B D2 F' L2 B' L2 B2 F' D' F2 U2 B' U L B' U2 R2 F'


----------



## Petezorzz (Sep 30, 2011)

D L2 D2 U2 R' B2 R' D' U B U2 R' B2 L2 D2 U R L' U F L F' L' R2 U' 

Found on QQ Timer - Bottom cross


----------



## Athefre (Sep 30, 2011)

U' D' B' U D' B2 R F' R U2 R' D2 U2 R' D' B D R B' U' R2 B2 F2 R' L2

x' R2F'U'RU' x' Ur'
R'FR'F'R2U2B'RBR'
UMU'MUM2UMU2M'U2R


----------



## MostEd (Sep 30, 2011)

Athefre said:


> U' D' B' U D' B2 R F' R U2 R' D2 U2 R' D' B D R B' U' R2 B2 F2 R' L2
> 
> x' R2F'U'RU' x' Ur'
> R'FR'F'R2U2B'RBR'
> UMU'MUM2UMU2M'U2R


wtf 8 MOVE BLOCKS!!!!!


----------



## Brest (Oct 1, 2011)

L2 D2 L2 U R2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 U' L' B U2 L D B L' B' R2 F


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 1, 2011)

L B2 F' U2 R D U2 R2 L' U' D' R2 U2 D R2 U R2 F' L B2 U2 R' B' L' B2

D2 L U2 F2 L D2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 R' B2 U2 R F' U' D' R D' U' L' D' R L


----------



## minime12358 (Oct 2, 2011)

8.97 Techincally non lucky:



Spoiler



U' F2 U' D R' B2 R2 B' U F U2 R' U R D' B F' R2 L' D R B D F2 U2
Cross: x y U2 R D' x' U R D' x' (Missed the easier cross on the opposite side)
F2l 1: U2 F R' F' *R* (I wanted to save both pairs)
F2l 2:*R'* U R
F2l 3: U' L U' *L'* (I wanted to preserve back left pair)
F2l 4: *L'* U L
Oll: U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
Pll: R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F

43 moves or 40 with cancellations (I took them) so <5 tps O.O Personal best!
Almost all LRU, but still


----------



## Brest (Oct 2, 2011)

R' F2 R U2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 L' B D L' B' U R' D' B' U2 F2


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 2, 2011)

Scramble: (-2,-3) / (6,-4) / (6,6) / (-3,-3) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (3,-1) / (6,6) / (-5,3) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (5,-2) /

lmao. If i can get an 8, someone should get a 4 at least.


----------



## JyH (Oct 4, 2011)

R2 B2 L' B2 D2 U' R D2 R2 U F D2 U2 B2 U F2 D2 U' B' U2 D' B' D2 L' D' 

Pretty interesting scramble. There's either a really easy cross on L, or you can try to make an extended cross with the preformed 2x2x1.


----------



## Julian (Oct 4, 2011)

JyH said:


> R2 B2 L' B2 D2 U' R D2 R2 U F D2 U2 B2 U F2 D2 U' B' U2 D' B' D2 L' D'
> 
> Pretty interesting scramble. There's either a really easy cross on L, or you can try to make an extended cross with the preformed 2x2x1.


F R2 U' L d L2

I don't see any 2x2x1, though.


----------



## JyH (Oct 4, 2011)

Julian said:


> F R2 U' L d L2
> 
> I don't see any 2x2x1, though.


 
OMG, :fp. Just realized what happened. I was using my Stackmat for qqtimer, and hadn't entered the time yet, so I took the previous scramble. :\
Sorry, don't have the original scramble anymore. To sum it up, it was basically just a 3 move cross on green, but there was a 2x2x1 block (not in relation to the green cross). Sorry again.


----------



## CRO (Oct 4, 2011)

R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2

lol2x2srcamble 

CCT btw


----------



## yoyokidify (Oct 4, 2011)

CRO said:


> R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2
> 
> lol2x2srcamble
> 
> CCT btw


 
I got 0:32 for this one


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 5, 2011)

F' B2 U B' D' U L' U' L' D2 R2 D L2 D' R B L' R' U2 F R2 D' U F2 L2



Spoiler



y'
L F D' R D'
R U' R'
y U2 (R' F R F')x3
y U R U R' d' L' U' L
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
U R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L


15.87.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Julian (Oct 7, 2011)

1. 2.28 U L U L U B U' R L' R' L' u


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 7, 2011)

U2 R2 F' L2 F2 L F B2 D2 F' B L2 F2 U2 B L' R2 F' B' L2 F2 U F2 U R

x2 y 
U2 D R' D' B
M' U2 r' U r' U M2 U' R' U2 r'
r U R' U R' F R F' R U2 r'
U' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M'

I lol'd.


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 8, 2011)

R' F D R' L2 F L2 U2 D2 R' F2 L R2 U2 B2 L' R D U2 B' R L F2 B2 R'



Spoiler



y2UD'R'FL2D2
R'URy'R'U'R
URU'R'
LUL'
U2L'UL
U'LUL'ULU2L'U
RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'



Lol Three free pairs, sune and good J perm. "Non lucky" doesn't get a lot luckier than this


----------



## Czery (Oct 8, 2011)

Square 1 EASY - 
(1,-4) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,-1) / (1,-3) / (6,0) / (0,6) / (3,5) / (3,-2) / (6,3) / (0,3) / (-3,6) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) 

-fix square (2 moves) -[(0, 3) / (6, 3) /]
-permute top& bottom layers - 2 j PERMS (4 moves) [(3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 3) / (0, 3) /]
-fix parity (3 moves) [(/ (6, 0) / (0, -6) / (6, 0) /]

so total: 9 moves! (7 with cancellation)


----------



## Elliot (Oct 10, 2011)

U2 F R2 B L2 U' D L' F' B2 U2 R' L D' B L F' R2 U R U F L2 D2 U2

y' L D R y2 U L' U L D' (x-cross)
U' R U2 R' L U' L'
R' U' R U' R' U R
U2 R U2 R' y' R U' R U' R' U' R (edge control)
U2 (LL skip)

I got 8.59 seconds (pb). 
34 moves/8.59 seconds = 3.96 tps


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 13, 2011)

Two full step but really easy solves.

L F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L B R L2 F D L2 F2 R B D2 R B' L R' F' L B2 F'


Spoiler



Cross: z2 y' R2 D2 R2
F2L#1: U' L' U L
F2L#2: U' R' U R
F2L#3: R U R' U2 R U' R'
F2L#4: y U R' U' R U2 R' U R
OLL: R U R' U R U2' R'
PLL: y R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'


F R2 L2 U B2 F D F2 R2 U2 L' D F L B2 R' B2 R' L2 U' B2 R F' D2 R


Spoiler



Cross (also preserves an easy pair): z2 L' U F 
F2L#1: y R' U2 R U R' U' R
F2L#2: d' R' U' R
F2L#3: L U' L2' U' L
F2L#4: y U2 R' U' R y R' F R F'
OLL: U R U R' U R U2' R'
PLL: R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' U2


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 14, 2011)

Triangular francisco/bld. 7 pieces solved.

U B2 U R B L' U' F' U L' R D2 F B' D2 U2 F2 U2 R' D' R' F' D2 U2 F

10.79 with fridrich.

Inspection: zed y
XCross: r U r' x2 zed' R U M' U2 r'
F2L 2: U' R' U' R
F2L 3: U' R U' R'
F2L 4: y' L' U L y' U R U' R'
OLL: U R U R' U' R' F R F'
PLL: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U

45/10.79 = 4.17 tps.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 15, 2011)

2x2: U2 R2 F R F' R' U' R U 

The first layer made me lol, it's 3 moves.


----------



## tozies24 (Oct 15, 2011)

B L' U' L2 R' B2 D R' L F2 U' L2 D L D U R L2 B F' L2 F' B' L2 B' 

Most possibly one of the easiest x-crosses ever. It is too bad that I am not fully awake or fully warmed up otherwise that would have been probably a personal best. Instead just a really easy solve.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 15, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> 2x2: U2 R2 F R F' R' U' R U
> 
> The first layer made me lol, it's 3 moves.


 There was a scramble just like that at Nats. Too bad I didn't know Anti-CLL at the time.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 15, 2011)

Doing warm-up Avg12 before Race to sub-20.

Scramble 2 : R U B D2 R2 D L D' U2 L2 U' F2 U' R' B2 R L' D' U' F2 B2 R2 B' D B 

Easy cross on U. Can't seem to reconstruct entire solve. But 19.54 with yellow cross!  My lookahead was actually good this solve! 

Scramble 4 : U2 B' U2 B' U2 B F2 D F' L2 R2 U2 F B2 R2 F2 U R L2 F2 L2 D F2 D U'



Spoiler



Original Solve :


Spoiler



F' L2 D' F2 R
U R U2 R' U' R' U R d' R U R'
y U L U L' d' L' U' L
d' U' R U' R' d R' U' R
U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R'
y2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2


Much Better Solve


Spoiler



F' L2 D' F2 R
U' L U' L' R U2 R'
L U' L' y R U2 R'
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
r U2 R' U' R U' r'
x' R U' R' D R U R D' R U R' D R U' R' D'





19.90 With original solve (White Cross) 

Scramble 6 : L' D B R B2 L' B2 R B R B U F2 R2 F B D2 B R D' R L U' R' F2 

Had 19.93 PLL skip. Started OLL (Same one as solve 5!) at mid-17 and was disappointed. Then, BAM! No AUF. White Cross.

Scramble 9 : D2 B' F' L' D' L R D B L U D R2 D' R' B2 R F2 L F2 U2 R' B' L2 R' 

18.59 Cross on D (White). FRUR'U'F' and A-Perm.

Scramble 11 : B L2 B2 F' D' F' R' F' B L B D2 U' R' B D U2 L R2 F B U F2 U B2

19.50. 2 Move Cross on D. F(RUR'U')2F' and A-Perm. xD



Spoiler



y
F' L'
R U2 R' U' R U R'
y d' R' U R U' R' U' R
d' L' U L'
d2 R U' R' d' L' U L
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2



All parts of 21.53 Avg12.


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 15, 2011)

tozies24 said:


> B L' U' L2 R' B2 D R' L F2 U' L2 D L D U R L2 B F' L2 F' B' L2 B'
> 
> Most possibly one of the easiest x-crosses ever. It is too bad that I am not fully awake or fully warmed up otherwise that would have been probably a personal best. Instead just a really easy solve.


 
I got a 15.24 with this scramble, but I solve Roux so I could use the x Cross.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 15, 2011)

U F2 L2 D' F B D L' B F U2 R' F U D2 F' R D' F' U2 D2 L B2 D' U - OH Warm-up.

L R B'
U' L' U L
U' R U R'
R' U2 R y U R U2 R' U' R U R'
y U R U2 R' U' R U R'
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U2


----------



## Bilbo (Oct 16, 2011)

Quite possibly the hardest 2x2 scramble ever: U' R' F2 R U2 R' F'
Got from Prisma Puzzle Timer... all you have to do is sune and its solved


----------



## JyH (Oct 16, 2011)

L F2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 B U' B' R' F2 D R' F' L2 B2 R B' R B R2 B2 L'


----------



## Julian (Oct 16, 2011)

JyH said:


> L F2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 B U' B' R' F2 D R' F' L2 B2 R B' R B R2 B2 L'


x y' U2 L U' L' U' L U' L' U L U' L' / F' U' R' U' R'
y R U R' L U' L'
y' R' U' R


----------



## bwronski (Oct 17, 2011)

F2 L' D2 F U2 R' B2 F U L' B D R' U' F L2 R2 U D' B2 D B' L2 F D

really fun/ fast cross

scramble with cross color on left

Edit: Then a do a D and you paired up your first pair


----------



## Julian (Oct 17, 2011)

R2 U' L F2 D' L F D F2 U B F D' U F B2 L U2 B2 R' L' U' D' R2 L'

So much to do...


----------



## jrb (Oct 17, 2011)

D2 B' L B2 L2 D L F' U2 D' B D' B U2 R' L' F' L' F R2 F B U L2 D

*Extremely* easy X-Cross.


----------



## Julian (Oct 19, 2011)

For a 4x4 solve, this was state of the cube post-redux: U2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 B' L U' L2 F L' D' B D' U B

z2 L R' U R' F2
U' R' U R U2 L U L'
y R U' R'
L' U L U' y' R U' R' U2 L' U L
U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U'


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 19, 2011)

jrb said:


> D2 B' L B2 L2 D L F' U2 D' B D' B U2 R' L' F' L' F R2 F B U L2 D
> 
> *Extremely* easy X-Cross.


 
XXCross : x2 U D' F' D R' y' L' U2 L' (8)
F2L : F R U2 R' F' (5, 13)
F2L : U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R (8, 21)
OLLCP : y F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' (8, 29)
EPLL : U M2 U' M U2' M' U' M2 (8, 37)

37 STM

Fun fun fun fun


----------



## Brest (Oct 19, 2011)

Julian said:


> For a 4x4 solve, this was state of the cube post-redux: U2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 B' L U' L2 F L' D' B D' U B
> 
> z2 L R' U R' F2
> U' R' U R U2 L U L'
> ...


Try this OLL for a skip!

(U) R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' (U2)
(U') L U L' U L U' L' U L U2 L'


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 20, 2011)

R2 B' D' U B2 L2 B' F' D U R L2 B2 L2 R D2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U R' L'

x' R' D' R2 U' x' D R'
Complete first layer with a pretty standard cross solution; caught me off guard.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

F' U2 L2 U L2 F' D' U' B' U F2 B U' R L B F' D2 U F' B' R' L' F R2 - Credit for this scramble goes to Phlippieskezer (Posted in the Accomplishment Thread)

Cross on D Solve :


Spoiler



y
L' R' D L D R2 - X-Cross
U R U R'
L U' L2' U L
U L U' L' U2 L U L'
R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2 U2' R
d G-perm

<3 22 move F2L



Cross on U Solve :


Spoiler



F2 R' D R' F2 - Cross 
L U L' R U' R'
U L' U L' U' L' U' L
R' U2 R' L U2 L' U' L U L'
U R' U' _R_
_R2_ D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2

This is probably what my average speedsolve looks like.



Cross on L Solve : 


Spoiler



z' y'
B2 L F2 R2 F' R' F' R - Double X-Cross
L' U' L U L' U2 L U L' U' L - Looks long but can be executed very fast. 
U2 R' U R U2 R' U _R_
_R_ d L' d' R' U R B R'
d G-perm

Bleh. I wish there was a decent OLL alg for that case that didn't result in a G-Perm.



Cross on R Solve :


Spoiler



z
F D2 R' F' L F' - Cross
d' L U' L' U L U L'
y' U R' F R F' R' F R F'
L U2 L'
U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L
U' r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2

I like the last layer here; not too easy but it'd be fast in a speedsolve.



Cross on F Solve :


Spoiler



x' y
D' R D' U' R U2 L U R - X-Cross
U' R U R' L U' L'
U2' R U' R' U R U R'
U R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U' R' F R B' R' F' R' B'

YAY X-Cross and PLL skip!



Cross on B Solve : 


Spoiler



x y'
U2 R2 D U2 L2 - X-Cross
D L U L' D'
R' U R U' R' U' R
U' L' U L U' L' U L
LL 1 : R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // U R' U2 R' U' y x l' U R' U' l R U' R U l U' F
LL 2 : U2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // y' r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2
LL 3 : U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // y U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 
LL 4 : U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

Since I use that OLL, I'd use LL 3 or 4. It would just depend on where my fingers were when I recognized it. Also, <3 25 move F2L.



Roux Solve 1 : 


Spoiler



y' x2
U' L' B' R' B2
U2 R2 U' R U R2' U M2' R U2 r' U' r
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // U' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L
U' M2' U M' U' M U2 M2 U' M U2 M U2 M2



Another Roux solve and a RouxFOP solve coming later.


----------



## Julian (Oct 24, 2011)

R' F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 R' F


----------



## JyH (Oct 24, 2011)

B F R D U2 B U F L' R2 U D B U' L B L B' U2 L R B2 L2 F' B2 

Very easy non-lucky solution. My first timed solve of the day with cold hands, however, the solution I wrote here is different from the original solution. Cross on R.



Spoiler



y x'
F' D' B' F U' D' L (7)
R' U' R2 U R' (5/12)
L U L' (3/15)
y U R U' R' (4/19)
U R U R' U R U2 R' (8/27)
U2 x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (17/44)


----------



## Brest (Oct 25, 2011)

lolblocks

L2 U' L2 F2 D' U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D' F L B' U2 R' B U2 F' U R2


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 27, 2011)

lolcross and PLL skip.
R2 D L' D' R' D L F2 U L2 B' R' B F' L2 D2 F' R' L2 U' F' D' L D' F 


Spoiler



z2 y' U2 R' U D L U L'
U R U R' U R U' R'
y' R U' R' U y' R' U' R
d2 R' U' R U' R' U R
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2' U' R2 U2 R U


----------



## otsyke (Oct 27, 2011)

easy easy easy xcross on D and two "already paired" f2l pairs.

R' B' U B' F' L' B2 L R2 B' R B F2 D' F R D2 L R D B2 L' F L' B'	

i had a 12.xx (usually avg 18) and yellow is not my main colour


----------



## TheProCuber97 (Oct 27, 2011)

otsyke said:


> easy easy easy xcross on D and two "already paired" f2l pairs.
> 
> R' B' U B' F' L' B2 L R2 B' R B F2 D' F R D2 L R D B2 L' F L' B'
> 
> i had a 12.xx (usually avg 18) and yellow is not my main colour


 
X-Cross: D R2 D
F2L #2: R2 u R2' u' R2
F2L #3: d' R' F R F' R' U' R
F2L #4: d R' U' R U R' U' R
OLL: L' U L U2' L' U' y' L' U L U F
PLL: y2 U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R

48 Moves HTM


----------



## Brest (Oct 27, 2011)

otsyke said:


> easy easy easy xcross on D and two "already paired" f2l pairs.
> 
> R' B' U B' F' L' B2 L R2 B' R B F2 D' F R D2 L R D B2 L' F L' B'


F2L:
y' D2 U' L' R' U2 R L' // XXcross
U L U2 L' d R' F R d' L' // 3rd & 4th pairs

LL:
r' R2 y R U R' U' y' R' U M' // OLL
F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 // PLL
alg.garron

or LL:
U F R' F' R U R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLLCP
alg.garron


Edit:
D F2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 R2 B' U R D' F' U F2 L2 U2

x2 y' R2 // cross
L U L' U L U L' // 1st pair
U2 R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
y' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U' x U2 L U r' F // 4th pair
R2 D R' U R D' R2 U R U2 R' // ZBLL


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Oct 28, 2011)

Raffael said:


> another great cubemania scramble
> 3x3, cross on D
> U F' L2 D F2 R2 F D L' F D' B' L F' R F' L F2 R' D2 B R F' R2 F2
> 
> 2 move x-cross + 1 pair allready connected


 
Oh shoot!!
6.071 pll skip!
the hell was that?
(is it okay if we accept this as my pb or not? )


----------



## Julian (Oct 29, 2011)

L B2 R F' R U B R L' F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F R2 L' U R2 L U2 F' B L' F2

White and yellow crosses are identical except for ADF.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 29, 2011)

DRAGON_RYU said:


> (is it okay if we accept this as my pb or not? )


 
Most people wouldn't count a scramble that they got from someone else, let alone one from a thread where mostly easy scrambles are posted.


----------



## Brest (Oct 29, 2011)

U2 B2 U' B2 D R2 B2 D B2 F2 U F' L B D2 R2 L' B' D2 R L' U'



Spoiler



y' U' R' U2 L2 F2 R'
L U' L' d' R
d' L' U L U' r U' r' F
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2

14.16sec : 35htm/2.47ftps : 37etm/2.61ftps


Edit: Another one 4 solves later!

D B2 D2 R2 U L2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 L U' B2 R2 U' R2 B L U'



Spoiler



y2 R D' R' D' U2 R2
y' U' R U' R' U' R' F R
d R' F R F' R U' R'
d' R' U2 R U' R' U R
U r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r' U2

13.70sec : 41htm/2.99ftps : 43etm/3.14ftps


Edit: another one!

F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 L F' U2 F' U2 L B D' U' R



Spoiler



y x2 R2 F' R U F U R2
d L' U' L d R U' R'
d' R' U R
U2 R2 U R' B' R U' R2 U R B R'
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R l U

15.42sec : 42htm/2.72ftps : 46etm/2.98ftps


Edit: LOL

D' F2 U B2 D B2 D2 L2 U' B2 L U2 B2 U' L B' U L2 F2 D2



Spoiler



U' R2 D2 // 2x2x2
y U2 R U2 F R // XXcross
d R U R' // 3rd pair
d' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L' // PLL

14.72sec : 43htm/2.92ftps : 45etm/3.06ftps

FMC finish
U' R2 D2 U2 B U2 R B U R U R' // (12htm) F2L-1 from above
U2 R' U2 R B U' B' U2 // (8/20htm) L3C
L F2 L B' L' F2 L B L2 // (9/29htm) non-inserted commutator


U B2 U' L2 D2 U B2 U' L2 D2 L2 F' U' R' D' F2 U L D' F' L2 D'


Spoiler



z2 F R u' R2' F D R // XXcross
L U' L' U' y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
L' U L U' L' U L U r U' r' F // ZBLS
M2' U M2' U M' U2' M2' U2' M' // PLL
12.78sec : 34stm/2.66ftps : 36etm/2.82ftps

z2 F R u' R2 F D R // XXcross
L U' L' d' L' U' L // 3rd pair
R' U2 R // 4th pair
y F' r U R' U' r' F R // CLL
(M' U' M U')3 // ELL
36stm


R D U' R' U F' U' D2 L F U B' L' D R D U' F B' U2 R' L B2 L2 D2


Spoiler



x2 F' D2 // 2x2x2 & most of a cross
R' U R U' R U' R' U R // XXcross
U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' // 4th pair
U2 r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r // OLL
U2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL

39htm / no time
Scramble from Odder's 11.14 av5


B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' B' L D B' F2 D U2 B' L F2


Spoiler



B2 D2 R' D2
F' U L U' L2 F2 L' U F' 
U' F U F' U F' L F L'
R B U B2 R B R' B U' B' R'

33htm / no time


----------



## qqwref (Oct 31, 2011)

U' B' F D2 F2 L' D' U L D U B2 U B D2 B' D F' R D' B2 R2 D2 L R'

Weird, a 2x2x2 block was already solved.


----------



## Brest (Oct 31, 2011)

qqwref said:


> U' B' F D2 F2 L' D' U L D U B2 U B D2 B' D F' R D' B2 R2 D2 L R'
> 
> Weird, a 2x2x2 block was already solved.


Wow sweet! Free CE pair on blue too.


D2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 U F2 L2 D' B L2 D' R' F' D' F' R' B2 U'


Spoiler



L U2 L' r' D' x' // accidental Xcross
U2 y R U R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
L' U' L // 3rd pair
U2 y R' U R U2 y' L U L' // 4th pair
U2 F' U' L' U2 L U L' U' L F // OLL forced PLL skip

11.87sec : 35htm/2.95tps : 40etm/3.37tps


L2 U' R2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L' F' U F2 U R B D'


Spoiler



y2 x
R' U' R F r U' r2 y R' // XXcross
y' U' L U2 L' d' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U R' U' R // 4th pair
U r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL
U' M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U // PLL

14.25sec : 37stm/2.60ftps : 41etm/2.88ftps


----------



## qqwref (Nov 1, 2011)

This one goes out to all you Roux users:
D' L2 R' U D R D F2 D' B' F' D2 U' L2 D L' U' R2 D' R B R2 F' U' D


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 3, 2011)

R' B2 D' U' B R2 F2 L2 B D' R B' F L B' F D' L' F D' L B' F' D' B 


x2URU'B'FLF gives two free pairs and a sune, but a f perm


----------



## Brest (Nov 3, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> R' B2 D' U' B R2 F2 L2 B D' R B' F L B' F D' L' F D' L B' F' D' B
> 
> 
> x2URU'B'FLF gives two free pairs and a sune, but a f perm


Start with Xcross & 2nd pair:
x2 U R U' B' F L F // Xcross
y L U L' // 2nd pair
alg.garron
10htm / 11etm

then:
R' U R // 3rd pair
R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
(10) 20htm / 21etm

leaving LL as:
L' U2 L U L' U L // OLL leaves Fperm 
alg.garron
(7) 27htm / 28etm (plus Fperm 14-18htm)

or
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL leaves Jperm
alg.garron
(8) 28htm / 29etm (plus Jperm 10-14htm)

or
U' R U' L' U R' U' L // COLL leaves Uperm
alg.garron
(8) 28htm / 29etm (plus Uperm 9-11htm)

or
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' L' U R' U' L // ZBLL
alg.garron
(15) 35htm / 36etm (solved)

Same start with multislotting on 3rd pair
U' R' U2 R // 3rd pair +multislotting
U' R U R' // 4th pair
y R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // L3C
alg.garron
(17) 27htm / 29etm (solved)


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 3, 2011)

L D' L' B R' L U D F L' B R D2 B2 U' L R D B2 D2 B' L' U' B F

Cross on U.

Original solution : 


Spoiler



x2 R
U' L' U L
U' R U' R' U R U' R'
y2 U' R U2 R' d' L' U2 L U L' U' L
y2 U R U' R' U2 R U R'
F R U R' U' F' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
y' G-perm



Yeah.... my speedsolves aren't the greatest. 18.37. Would've been faster a month ago but I haven't worked on 3x3 in a while.

New solution :


Spoiler



x2
R' U' L' U L
R2
U2 R U R'
y R' U' R d' R U L' R' U' L
y' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
U2 r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r
U' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2

Strange last 2 pairs, but a LL I'd be very happy with in a speedsolve.



EDIT : WTF. Found a solution with F R U R' U' F' OLL and PLL skip. Can't find it again, though. I'll edit if I do.

EDIT2 : I'm giving up. If anyone can find it, it would be great. I can assure you that it had the same first 10 moves as the second solve.


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 3, 2011)

B' U' B R2 B2 L B2 R2 D2 L' D L' U F2 D2 L2 B2 L' U R2 B2 D' L' U' B2 


Spoiler



x2 y L D R2 U2 L' U' L'
U R U' R2' U R
y' U' R' U' R U' R' U R
U R U' R' y' *U R' U R*
*R' U' R U'* R' U R U (x) R D' R' D (x')
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2
If only I could see those 8 cancelled moves during a solve...


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 3, 2011)

D2 L' R' B' L' D' R2 L2 B2 L2 F2 B2 L B R D R2 B F2 R' L' F R' B2 D 


Spoiler



x2
F L F y F R' F' R U L' R' U L y' R U L R' U L' y' U2 L' R U' L U' R' U' R U' R' - F2L
r U2 R' U' R U' r' d' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 - LL



Yeah, I know the F2L could've been 7 moves shorter at the end but that give a terrible LL.


----------



## dcuber98 (Nov 4, 2011)

I came across this scramble on qqtimer:

R' L2 F' R' F' R U' B' L' R' B2 U' B D2 L' D2 U' B' R2 U R2 D' B' D B


----------



## bwronski (Nov 4, 2011)

R F' B' R' U' F D' R2 U2 F' D B2 U2 R' D' F D2 R F2 D L U' B' F U

Real Easy/ pretty fast x-cross


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 6, 2011)

R D2 L2 F2 U B F U' D2 L' R2 B' L' B D2 L' B F2 L2 R U2 R2 D' F' L 


Spoiler



z2 F L F R' D2
U' R' U' R
d' R' U' R
U2 L' U L
y' L' U L U' L' U L
U2 R U R' y R' F R U' R' F' R
y' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L
Stupid pop, would have been sub10.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 7, 2011)

bwronski said:


> R F' B' R' U' F D' R2 U2 F' D B2 U2 R' D' F D2 R F2 D L U' B' F U
> 
> Real Easy/ pretty fast x-cross



Cross on D

XXCross : u R' u' L2 U2 F' U F L' U2 L2
F2L 3+4 : y' D2 R U R' D2 U2 R U' R'

cool.


----------



## chris w (Nov 8, 2011)

L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B D L2 U' F2 R U' R U, first 2H solve of the day (off prisma puzzle timer)


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 8, 2011)

chris w said:


> L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 B D L2 U' F2 R U' R U


 
Cross on D


Spoiler



y L
U L' U' L
R U' R' D2 R U R' u2
U' L U' L' U2 L U L'
U' r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r'
U' d' x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2


Cross on U


Spoiler



x2 R U2 L2 D' F
y U2 L' U L
R' U2 R2 U R'
U' R' U' R
U' L U L' U2 L U' L
U R' U' R U l U' R' U F
PLL skip.



Weird. I think my Cross on U solve is better than the Cross on D, where the easyness should've been. (out of the two) 

Cross on R 


Spoiler



z y F R' L2 F2
L U2 L' U' L U L'
y' U2 R' U R d L' U2 L
y U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U' R U' R2' U R - Last two slots
U2 R d L' d' R' U R B R'
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


Cross on L


Spoiler



z' F L'
U R' F R F' R' F R F' R' F R F'
L U' L' U L' U L U' L' U L
y' L' U2 L
U R U R' y' r' U r U' r' U' r
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

Nice last layer and easy F2L (even though it's a lot of moves)


Cross on F


Spoiler



x' F L' D R' F2 R' U2 R2' F' R - Fail X-Cross
U' L U2 L' U L U' L'
F U F' U R' U' R L' U' L - Last 2 slots
R U R' U' R' F R F'
d' M2' U M' U2 M U M2


Cross on B


Spoiler



x y D R U' R U R' D' R U2 R2' U' R U R' y U M' U M R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' - F2L
U' R U2 R2' U' R U' R' U2 F R F' y' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L - LL


----------



## Julian (Nov 8, 2011)

L2 U' F2 R' D' B R2 B D2 L2 B' R2 F U B U2 L2 B' R' B2 R U D B' D'

x2 U' r U r' R2 y2 U' F R' F' R U' M' U2 M
R' U' R U' R' U R
R U R' U R U' y R U' R' F'
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U


----------



## conn9 (Nov 8, 2011)

I just got *D' L' R2 F2 R2 U' L F2 R' U' F2 B' U L' U' B U2 R F2 B2 L R' U B2 D*, quite an easy solve, but only got 16.90 coz it was my first solve of the day with freezing hands.

*Edit* Nevermind, it doesn't look that easy now, I must have done the scramble wrong first time (it was a 3 move x cross)


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 9, 2011)

D2 U2 L2 D2 F' D' L2 U' L2 R' B2 F2 R2 B F' L2 F2 U' F D' U2 B2 R2 F2 R 

B' R U' R = 4 move double X cross

I got 8.83.

XXcross: B' R U' R x
F2L 3: U' R U2 R' U F' U' F
F2L 4: d' R U' R' U R U R'
OLL: r U R' U' r' F R U R U' R' F'
PLL: U' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'

49/8.83 = 5.55tps


----------



## gbcuber (Nov 9, 2011)

1.	44.83	B2 L' R' Uw Fw2 Uw' F' D L B2 F' Uw' U' Fw2 L2 B2 D B' D' U2 B Fw2 F' U' L' B' F U F2 D2 Uw' U2 L D' Fw2 Uw' U' B R2 D'

Luckiest scramble ever, first 2 centers already solved, and one cross edge for yau users like me 
On video


----------



## jla (Nov 11, 2011)

(-2,5) / (3,6) / (4,0) / (3,5) / (4,6) / (-3,0) / (-4,-4) / (-2,-2) / (-1,-3) / (6,6) / (0,-3) / (-5,-3) / (3,-4) / (6,3) / (0,3) 

Kite-kite + EO skip  My first sub 20


----------



## JyH (Nov 12, 2011)

Back to back easy scrambles:

D2 R' B2 L B2 F U L' D' F' R' U L B2 L2 U' B U F' U' B2 F D' B2 U'

D' R U2 F2 B D U' B2 L' F' U R L2 B L2 F2 L' F2 R D L2 U' R2 F B

I got the first one and was surprised, but when I finished that solve and did the next scramble, I was just completely startled.


----------



## Brest (Nov 12, 2011)

L2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 R2 U2 F U' B' R2 L2 U2



Spoiler



White cross as (x2 y D R' D L F') leaves the U layer like this:


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 13, 2011)

F U' R F2 R' F R F2 R2 U

Lol.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 14, 2011)

Agh, check out this cross on D: L2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 B' L D2 R' D' B L2 F R2 D' U


----------



## Brest (Nov 14, 2011)

L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D R2 F2 D' R2 B' R U' R2 B R' B2 R' D2 L2


----------



## PandaCuber (Nov 14, 2011)

qqwref said:


> This one goes out to all you Roux users:
> D' L2 R' U D R D F2 D' B' F' D2 U' L2 D L' U' R2 D' R B R2 F' U' D


 
YAYY


----------



## JyH (Nov 14, 2011)

D2 F' D2 L' B2 L2 R B' L F' L D' F' R2 B2 U2 B2 F' L U2 R2 F L' R' F 

1 move Roux block/very easy double double X cross (D)


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 15, 2011)

(-2,5) / (3,3) / (6,5) / (6,-4) / (-4,-2) / (0,-4) / (2,6) / (0,-4) / (6,-4) / (6,4) / (4,0) / (6,-1) / (3,3) / (4,2) / (0,6) 

2 move cube-shape and both layers oriented.


----------



## Brest (Nov 15, 2011)

R2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 U' R2 D' U2 F' R U2 R' B D2 F2 D' L' F2 U2


Spoiler



y x2 U2 L2
U R' U2 R U' R2' U2 R
U2' L' U L U' L' U L
d' R' U' R U R' U' R
U2 F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F' U2


Edit:
U2 R2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 B' L' B2 R' D L' U R F2 L D


Spoiler



y' L F' u U r U' r'
U2 R U R'
L' U' L U2 L' U' L
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R
U' r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r'
U2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R l U2

12.69sec : 50htm/3.94tps


Edit 2: 'cross' on D, all four CE's already paired!
L2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 B L U2 R D L' U F R U


----------



## Eleredo (Nov 15, 2011)

B2 F L U' R2 D B2 F' U' L R D F2 D' R2 B' U' B2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 B' D2 

Awesome cross. 

D2 F2 D'


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 15, 2011)

L' R F' D' U' F' R' U D' R2 F2 D L2 F' R L' U R' D' L

2 move first block


----------



## Julian (Nov 15, 2011)

Eleredo said:


> B2 F L U' R2 D B2 F' U' L R D F2 D' R2 B' U' B2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 B' D2
> 
> Awesome cross.
> 
> D2 F2 D'


Xcross with a preserved pair: y' D F U R' F2 R

Crazy F2L: y' D F U R' F2 R y' U' L U2 F' L' U F L U' L'


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 16, 2011)

Brest said:


> L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D R2 F2 D' R2 B' R U' R2 B R' B2 R' D2 L2


 
lolspeedFMC 

y D' R' U2 R2 U R' F R' F' // 2x2x3 [9]
L U' L2 B2 L // F2L-1 [5, 14]
y F' L' U2 L F // F2L [5,19]
y' R U B' U' R' U R B R' // CLL [9, 28]
U2 y' r' U' R U M' U' R' U R// ELL [10, 38]

19 move F2L + 19 move LL = 38 STM

funfunfun.

EDIT: 2 solves later...

F D R D U' L2 D' L' F' R L2 F' L F2 B2 D' U B' U D R L2 B L2 U

x2 L' U2 L R' D L R2
y' U' R U2 R2' U' R
y' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
R' U R U' R' U' R
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F'
U' Ra Perm


----------



## Escher (Nov 16, 2011)

F2 D F f2 U' R D' F r' f U B' U' L2 U R2 B R2 F' U2 F2 R F2 B R f' L' B2 D' R' B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 u' F' u2 D' R2 

6 wide turns in 40 moves...


----------



## Brest (Nov 17, 2011)

U' L2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 F' R2 U' B' L D R D' B2 U'



Spoiler



Forced PLL skip! Woot! =)

x y2 R' U x' D' R // cross
U' R U R' d L U' L' // 1st pair
y' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd pair
U' L U2 L' U' L U L' // 4th pair
y F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U2 // LL conjugated Yperm

13.00sec : 48htm/3.69tps : 52etm/4.00tps


Edit 43 scrambles later...

*F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2* R2 L2 U R' U L D' R2 F U2 L' B2 L2 U'

Holy L2 U2 batman! That actually starts off with a double edge swap!


Spoiler



And another skip, but not forced...

x2 U' L F' D// cross
R U2 R' y R' U R// 1st pair
y R' U' R L U' L'// 2ndpair
L' U2 L y' L U' L'// 3rd pair
U F' U' F U' R U R'// 4th pair
U2 r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r'// OLL

14.38sec : 40htm/2.78ftps : 43etm/2.99ftps


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 17, 2011)

Brest said:


> U' L2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 F' R2 U' B' L D R D' B2 U'
> *F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2* R2 L2 U R' U L D' R2 F U2 L' B2 L2 U'
> 
> Holy L2 U2 batman! That actually starts off with a double edge swap!



Brest, where do you get the scrambles from?
That 2nd scramble makes no sense from a typical generator/solver point of view.
The F2's around the edge swap could/should have been omitted?


----------



## Brest (Nov 17, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Brest, where do you get the scrambles from?
> That 2nd scramble makes no sense from a typical generator/solver point of view.
> The F2's around the edge swap could/should have been omitted?


Both of those scrambles (as with most I post) came from Prizma Puzzle timer.
I'm not sure what you mean by omitting the F2's, as they do change which edges are swapped.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 17, 2011)

Doh! Serious brainfart on my side....


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Nov 18, 2011)

B L D2 B2 U2 D B2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 F' U' L2 f U R' B' r' D2 R2 r B u2 r L R f F r2 F' u' L2 R' f' u2 U D B'

At first I thought it was a 3x3 scramble @[email protected]


----------



## JasonK (Nov 18, 2011)

Was practicing some Roux - wasn't expecting a 3-move first block:

F' U2 R F U2 F' L D B' F U2 B' R2 F' R2 B L D2 R' L B L' D F' L



Spoiler



F' L' B


----------



## Brest (Nov 18, 2011)

lol centres

D' L' F' Uw L Rw' R B Rw D' B2 Rw2 D2 Rw' B' Rw R' U' Uw2 F D2 F U' B' L Uw' F2 B Rw2 R' U2 R2 U D' F2 U B' U D2 R'


----------



## Brest (Nov 18, 2011)

D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 L' U B' F U L' D L2 B D U'



Spoiler



Xcross and easy pairs!

z2 U' R' U' x U' F' U' z' U' r' // Xcross
U2 R2 U' R' // 2nd pair
y R' U R2 U' R' // 3rd & 4th pair

although I got and failed Nperm...

Odd thing:


Spoiler



Doing that F2L U2 x2, then re-scramble and repeat:

D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 L' U B' F U L' D L2 B D U'

z2 U' R' U' x U' F' U' z' U' r'
U2 R2 U' R'
y R' U R2 U' R'
U2 x2

D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 L' U B' F U L' D L2 B D U'

z2 U' R' U' x U' F' U' z' U' r'
U2 R2 U' R'
y R' U R2 U' R'
U2 x2

solves the cube!


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 19, 2011)

R L2 D2 L2 R' U' R2 D2 R L2 B2 U L R2 F2 R U L2 D' F2 U R' D2 L R'

lolwat
got 8.22. I consider that a fail with this scramble

One move double xcross on F

sub 4 solve anyone?


----------



## AJ Blair (Nov 19, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> R L2 D2 L2 R' U' R2 D2 R L2 B2 U L R2 F2 R U L2 D' F2 U R' D2 L R'
> 
> lolwat
> got 8.22. I consider that a fail with this scramble
> ...


 
Lol, wow...

8.21, with a U5 before PLL...


----------



## Brest (Nov 21, 2011)

lolololololol

D' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U L2 B L F2 L2 B U2 F2 R2 D' U2

Edit: Wow! 8 solves later:

F2 U' R2 D R2 D F2 U B2 R2 D B' L D R D' L' B F' U


Spoiler



y x2 L d' R2 y' R2 y' U' R2
U' R' U R2 U' R'
y R U2' R' U R U' R'
r U R' U R' F R F' R U2' r'
U2' f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 21, 2011)

R2 U' F R2 F' R2 F U' F2 U'

too bad I don't know Cll


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 21, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> R L2 D2 L2 R' U' R2 D2 R L2 B2 U L R2 F2 R U L2 D' F2 U R' D2 L R'
> 
> lolwat
> got 8.22. I consider that a fail with this scramble
> ...



wtf 1 look f2l :3

I got 7.08.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Nov 21, 2011)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> thrawst is god


 
Thanks trawst on my method 2x2  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pChtsvCk31o






funny hard weird cool


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 22, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Thanks trawst on my method 2x2



wtf? He didn't teach the first step right?


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 24, 2011)

3l' F' 3l2 d' 3u u l2 3u' R' f' F 3u f2 F' 3b L' b' 3u F2 3d2 B' f' D2 3d d2 3b2 D 3b U2 F' d' R' D2 L 3f 3b2 L' 3l2 b2 3l' 3f2 B f D 3u2 3r' L' 3b2 D' u2 R F 3r2 f' B 3d 3l 3f' u' b' 3f' u' r' U2 B2 R' r 3u 3b f2 3r 3l 3f2 L2 3f2 F' r2 F' f' D' 3l f2 3l2 D u2 3d r 3l2 f2 u2 B 3f' D2 f2 B2 L2 3u' b2 3b2 f2 

7x7
OLL plus T-perm at the end, I was like


----------



## Julian (Nov 24, 2011)

U' L' D2 L' F R2 B2 D L D' R' B' D2 L F2 B U L R2 U L' B' U2 L2 D'


----------



## JyH (Nov 26, 2011)

VERY similar crosses, I got the second one right after the first one:

R' F L2 B F R B' R2 B' L2 F' L2 B U L R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' D2 F' L2 F2 (Cross on B)

U D2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 U F R' D2 U2 R U2 R2 U' F2 B2 D2 B2 U F R' F2 R' (Cross on U)


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 27, 2011)

D' B' D F' U' B2 R F2 R L U2 R2 U' R B2 R' D' B2 R L F L' R B2 D
Cross on top + Easy ex cross :]

*x2 y2
F2 R U' R' D 
U' R' U R U L' U L
y R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
y U' R U' R' y' U' R' U' R U2 R' U R
F U R U' R' F'
y R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2*

Very easy solve :]


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 27, 2011)

JyH said:


> R' F L2 B F R B' R2 B' L2 F' L2 B U L R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' D2 F' L2 F2 (Cross on B)


 
x y2
L' U' F2 y D L2 D
U R U' R'
d R U' R'
y' R U' R'
U L' U' L
r' U' r U' R' U R U' R' U M U r
U x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'

WTF. First try with the scramble.


----------



## Julian (Nov 27, 2011)

L' F R2 L' F U R L2 F' L' D' U' B L2 D2 B2 U' D B' L' U F U2 D R'

First solve of the day. White and yellow crosses are identical.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 27, 2011)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> B' F D2 B' F L2 D U L R' B2 D' U' B2 F2 D U L' D R' B2 D' L2 U2 R
> 
> WOW.... just wow......
> CRAZY scramble and crazy possibilites


 
thanks for the scramble i got a 23.91 pb


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 27, 2011)

^ Just a tip : People don't generally find it acceptable to count a time from a scramble that you knew would be easy as a PB.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 27, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> D' B' D F' U' B2 R F2 R L U2 R2 U' R B2 R' D' B2 R L F L' R B2 D
> Cross on top + Easy ex cross :]
> 
> *x2 y2
> ...


 
lol x2 y2 = z2

Nice xcross but your last two f2l pairs need some work.

for the third pair, after your y rotation you had


You should have done U' R U' R' U R U R'

It would've happened to have left you with the 4th pair made but that's not the point, it's 3 moves shorter and 5 moves shorter QTM.

With your solution your 4th pair looked like this 

You started with rotating, which is a no-no in this case, this edge is flipped correctly meaning the pair can be solved with only R and U. One way to recognize this is the sticker on the R/L face match up or are opposite colors with the R/L center. In this case the blue sticker at RU matches up with the blue R center.

Now there are a few good algs for this case, i like 

(U2) R' U R U R' U R (U' R' U R) -- the U2 sets it up, the middle portion makes a pair, and the last 4 moves just insert it.

Also you can use the shorter alg - 

(U) R2 U2 R U R' U R2

I still have never gotten used to the shorter alg, so I just use the longer, quarter turn only alg.

Good luck, keep speedcubin'.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 27, 2011)

lol semi-easy cross scramble L' R' D2 F L2 U L' U L2 R' B' F D' U2 B' F U' B F2 D U2 F' L' R' B U2 L2 R' D' F' L2 D2 F2 L2 B R B R' D R2


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 27, 2011)

easy cross on L face F D2 U2 F' D2 B' R B L U R2 B' U2 F' U2 B2 U R U F' D' U2 R2 B' D F' U' B' D R' B D2 B' L D2 F D L R' F'


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 27, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> easy cross on L face F D2 U2 F' D2 B' R B L U R2 B' U2 F' U2 B2 U R U F' D' U2 R2 B' D F' U' B' D R' B D2 B' L D2 F D L R' F'



Why are your scrambles really long?

pretty nice scramble though


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 27, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> Why are your scrambles really long?


 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...en=40&col=yobwrg&multi=on&subbutton=Scramble! that's were i got them


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 27, 2011)

easy cross L' D' B R D2 L' D F2 U' L B U B F U' F' D' B L' R2 D' U2 F' L' R' F2 D B2 L' F' L D B2 F U R U2 L B F'


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 27, 2011)

You should change the length to 25 moves, and instead of making a post every time you find a moderately short cross, edit your previous post to include multiple scrambles. That or add more detail to your posts, add solutions, cool block building things/xcrosses, something. A 40 move scramble to see that you got a 4 move cross is a huge waste of time.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Nov 28, 2011)

B2 F2 U2 R2 D U' L F2 U2 R F U L' D L R' U B F U' R U' L R' U
Just got a 15.88 with this scramble. I had two f2l pairs done by 5 seconds. Cross on white.

Reconstruction: ( I hope the Y's and Y primes are correct)



Spoiler



Z2 Y D' R' F R'
R U R' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U' R U R' U' L U L'
R U2 R' Y' R U2 R' 
U' R' U' R
R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F'
Y' E PERM. (17 MOVES) 
65ETM/15.88 = 4.09319899... TPS


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 28, 2011)

^ Any chance of reconstructing? It doesn't have to be the whole solve.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 28, 2011)

LeighzerCuber said:


> B2 F2 U2 R2 D U' L F2 U2 R F U L' D L R' U B F U' R U' L R' U
> Just got a 15.88 with this scramble. I had two f2l pairs done by 5 seconds. Cross on white.
> 
> Reconstruction: ( I hope the Y's and Y primes are correct)



using your cross :

z2 y D' R' F R' // Cross (4)
U R U2 R2' U R // F2L 1 (6, 10)
U2 L U' L' // F2L 2 (4, 14)
U2 M F2 M' // F2L 3 (4, 18)
y' U' R U' R2' F R F' // F2L+EO (7, 25)
U2 F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLLCP (9, 34)
// EPLL skip

34 moves STM, I think that almost beats my FMC PB :C


----------



## qqwref (Nov 28, 2011)

U' F D2 U B2 D R' U' B2 F' D' L U2 D2 L' F' R2 L2 B' L' U' R' B L2 B



Spoiler



inspection: x2
cross: SKIP LOL
F2L1/2: U' R U R2' U2 R U R' U' R
F2L3: U y' R U' R'
F2L4: U' y' R U' R' y' U R' U' R U' R' U' R
OLL: U2 R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
PLL: U' x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

46 htm / 8.95 = 5.14 meh


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 28, 2011)

qqwref said:


> U' F D2 U B2 D R' U' B2 F' D' L U2 D2 L' F' R2 L2 B' L' U' R' B L2 B
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L0L.

8.28

Inspection: x2
Cross: lol
F2L 1/2: U' R U R2 U2 R U R' U' R
F2L 3: U y' R U' R'
F2L 4: y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R
OLL: U r U R' U R U2 B r' U L U2 L'
PLL: U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'

51/8.28 = 6.16tps.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Nov 29, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> using your cross :
> 
> z2 y D' R' F R' // Cross (4)
> U R U2 R2' U R // F2L 1 (6, 10)
> ...


 
The solve's f2l wasn't that great, but it lead to a fast OLL that I knew so it worked out in the end.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 29, 2011)

The main reason I posted that was to demonstrate your first F2L pair: you took 11 moves, it can be done in 6. The rest of the solved flowed very nicely from there so I decided to continue.

Also if you would've done U2 before that OLL you would've skipped CP and got a Z perm instead of E perm.

It's funny you consider that a fast OLL, it's one of the least favorite it seems.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol I need to slow down and make better move decisions. I just started using a zhanchi and doing that many moves didn't really matter becuase it was so fast. My look ahead suffers a lot with the zhanchi, but with an average of 50 I did later that day, I was near sub 20 (I average 21-23). Maybe I should go back to my old Guhong.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 29, 2011)

Stick with the Zhanchi, I prefer it too, just keep practicing slow solves and soon you will find yourself going for the shorter solutions without thinking. From there you just need to start turning faster.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Nov 29, 2011)

L2 D' U B2 F U L B F R' U B L2 R2 F U2 R2 B' F' L D' U' F' R' B
Awesome scramble
Double x cross: X' Y' R' U B2 Y R U R' D' R U' R'
Can't remember whole solve except I ended in an R perm. I had a bad lock during it. Too bad. That could be sub 13 easy which is my pb.


----------



## Brest (Nov 29, 2011)

L2 R2 B2 D R' U' L2 U2 B2 R2 U R' F L' D B' R' F



Spoiler



R' U2 F' l // Xcross
d R' U R L U L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' // 3rd pair
d' R U y R U R' U' F' // ZBLS
U L U' L' U2 L R U' L' U R' // ZBLL
33htm


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 29, 2011)

qqwref said:


> U' F D2 U B2 D R' U' B2 F' D' L U2 D2 L' F' R2 L2 B' L' U' R' B L2 B



My solution is slightly different:
inspection: x2
F2L1/2: U' R U R2' U2 R U R' U' R
F2L3: U y' R U' R'
F2L4: y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U y L' U' L U
OLL: F R U R' U' F' U' F' L' U' L U F

39 htm


----------



## AJ Blair (Nov 30, 2011)

R F B' D B2 F L2 R2 B' L' B' U R' D' F D' U R' D F R2 F2 U B2 U2



Spoiler



9.99

L2 U R' U2 R2 //2x2x3
x2 y' R' F R //Cross
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' //F2L-3
y' R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' //F2L-4
U2 l U2 L' U' L U L' U' L U' l' //OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2 //PLL


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 30, 2011)

qqwref said:


> U' F D2 U B2 D R' U' B2 F' D' L U2 D2 L' F' R2 L2 B' L' U' R' B L2 B


 
First solution : 

x2
lol
U' R U R2' U2 R U R' U' R
d R U' R'
L' U L y' R U R' U2 R U R'
U F R U R' U' F'
y U2 V-Perm

Shame about the PLL.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 2, 2011)

B' L U2 L' R2 F' L F D2 R' B2 U' L2 R2 B2 D L' R B R 2 easy cross that can be done in 5 or less moves


----------



## Brest (Dec 2, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> B' L U2 L' R2 F' L F D2 R' B2 U' L2 R2 B2 D L' R B R 2 easy cross that can be done in 5 or less moves


 
CFOP
L' D2 L E' R' u x' U2 // XCOL
R2 U' R U2 R' U' // 2nd pair
x U' R2 U2 R U' // 3rd/4th pair
z' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R d R U R' B' R U' R2 U2 // PLL
45htm

CF(2GLL)
x' y U R2 D2 R U' R2 U R' // Xcross
U' L U2 L2' U L // 2nd pair
U L U' L' U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair
R' U R d' R U R' // 4th pair
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U R' U R // 2GLL
45htm

Roux
x' r' R2 U2 L z' // left block
U' R' U R U' r2 // RB block
U2 M U' r U2 R' // RF pair
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // CLL (T perm)
U' M U M U M' U2 M' U' // LSE
39stm

Petrus
x y U' R U R2 F2 R // 2x2x2
L U2 L2 U2 L // 2x2x3
d' R2' U2 R' U' R' U R U R // F2L
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // COLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
42htm


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 3, 2011)

Cross on D

R' F U2 F2 U B L2 U2 B U' L' B' R2 D2 F' U L2 R' F' R' U2 D L B R2 



Spoiler



y' D L' F' D2 L2
U L U L'
U' R U2 R2' U' R



15 move F2L.

wtf.


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 5, 2011)

B2 U' D L' U2 B2 U2 R F R F B R B U D' F' L2 F2 B' L' R2 B L F2

Cross on D
Cbs doing example solve. Try out for yourself :]


----------



## ottozing (Dec 5, 2011)

B' D L B' F2 L D' B' U B F' R' D F D R' B2 D2 F2 L2


----------



## RubikZz (Dec 5, 2011)

Easy cross on top (white).
D2 L2 B D B' F2 U2 F' B' R' L2 B F' D' B2 U2 L R D U L2 B2 D B' R'

EDIT:
2 solves later, easy cross on top (white).
D' R2 L2 B' D2 F' D L2 B' D B' D2 R' F2 U B' L2 D2 B D' R' B U L F2


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 5, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> D2 L2 B D B' F2 U2 F' B' R' L2 B F' D' B2 U2 L R D U L2 B2 D B' R'


 
z2
R L2 F2 B2 D2
R' U' R D
R U' R' U' R' U L' U L R
U2 R U R' *U2 R U' R'
R U R' U* R U' R' U' R' F R F'
d R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f'

Holy crap my first ever multislotting. There are better solutions for LS/LL, but that was the first solution I did. (FRUR'U'F' OLL, and SexySledge OLL were the other two I found.)

The bold cancels to a U'.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Dec 5, 2011)

2x2 

R' B' U2 L' D2 F L2 7 HTM

R U R2 F'R2 U' 6 HTM

The beginning of fewest move 

I like this thread I'm hard & funny

Raison de croire que le cube a 6 visages


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> stuff


 
what the hell am I even looking at


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 6, 2011)

B' F' D R D R' B D' B' L2 D' F' U' L' U L U D' L2 F2 L R D2 R' F' 
Good for BLD. 2:01.16 DNF :fp


----------



## Brest (Dec 6, 2011)

B2 D' L2 D2 U F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 F' R2 U L' F' D B R B' L2 U



Spoiler



y x2 L2' U' L F U2 R F R' U2 R' F U R // XXcross
y' r U' r' F // 3rd pair
U' F' U' F U R U' R' U R U' R' // EO / 4th pair
U2 y l' U' L U R U' r' F // L3C
alg.garron 38htm


----------



## RubikZz (Dec 6, 2011)

Easy cross on top:
U2 L' R' U F' U2 F2 L' U2 D2 R2 B' L' D2 B' F' L' D B2 U' L' R2 D2 L R2


----------



## Brest (Dec 6, 2011)

D2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 D U L2 F' D U2 B2 L F2 R D2 U F' U'



Spoiler



x M' D' // cross
U' (R' U' R U)2 R' U' R // 1st pair
R U R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
L' U L // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

12.77sec : 49etm/3.84tps
alg.garron


----------



## Goosly (Dec 6, 2011)

Funny start:
D R' B L' F' D2 B' R F' R B2 D2 U' F' B2 U' R' D2 R2 F2 R F' L2 D F2



Spoiler



x2 y
Nice x-cross:R U' R' U2 R' F R
2nd pair: y' U' R U R'
...



got a 14.18 single (avg ~20)


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 6, 2011)

U' D R2 B L F' L2 R' F2 U2 F L' F B' U2 L R' D' F' D B F U' R2 L2

y U R2
U' L U' L'
d' R U2 R' L' U2 L U L' U' L
U2 R U R' U R U R'
y2 U2 R U R' U' R U R'
M2' U M' U2 M U M2' U2

This solve sucked - Only 15.74  (Lucky PB is 12.10 PLL skip)


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 6, 2011)

Spoiler



U' B R2 U F U2 R2 L F2 R' B L2 D L F2 B U' R2 F2 L2 D R2 F R' L


One move cross, I sorta failed though. 12.50 (better time than normal, but should have been MUCH better)  I failed at F2L...

I couldn't find any good first f2l pairs

EDIT:
qqtimer


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 6, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



17.34 first try. Slightly better than average. For my first pair I just did

x' y
U' L d R' U R U' R' U' R

Because it's fast.  But now I see

x'
F L' U L U' L U L'

EDIT : Nice solution with that first pair :

x'
F
L' U L U' L U L'
U R U R' U R U R'
y' R U R' L U' L'
U R U2 R' U R U' R'
U2 r U R' U R U2 r'
y' M2' U M' U2 M U M2' (Just insert your U-Perm here. xD)


----------



## Julian (Dec 6, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> U' D R2 B L F' L2 R' F2 U2 F L' F B' U2 L R' D' F' D B F U' R2 L2


y U R U' R lolwtf

EDIT: @Collin when you have a 1-move cross, and there isn't a good pair, make one


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 6, 2011)

Julian said:


> y U R U' R lolwtf


 
My excuse for not finding that is that I don't look for anything special during inspection. :fp xD


----------



## AJ Blair (Dec 8, 2011)

(1,-4) / (3,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,2) / (6,6) / (-5,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (6,0) / (6,-3) / (0,-3) / (3,0)

I got an 8.42...have fun faster sqwun people!


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 8, 2011)

U B2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 B' R' D' R F' D B F2 U'


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 10, 2011)

F U' L2 D' L Uw L R2 U2 B R' F2 L2 U L F2 D' R' D2 Uw2 B' U' D2 F' L2 D' U' Uw2 R2 D' U L U Uw D' F D U2 R Uw'

Just got pb single (yet still failed a few times ) OLL parity + R-Perm (not too bad)
But wtf scramble for yau users like me. From qqtimer


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Dec 10, 2011)

F D F' U2 B2 F D U2 L2 R2 U' R U2 L R2 D2 B2 D' U R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 R

13.86 NL single:

Cross white front, orange down,

U2 R' F2
Can't remember f2l...


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 11, 2011)

R2 F2 L B2 D' F2 B2 L R2 U2 R' B' D2 U' L2 U2 D' F' R' U2 D2 R B F D2

9.34 should have been LL skip



Spoiler



z2 D' F' U' R' D2 y' R // Cross (6) (7)
U' R U' R' U y' R' U R // F2L 1 (8, 14) (9, 16)
U' L' U' L U y' R' U' R // F2L 2 (8, 22) (9, 25)
(U' L' U L)3 spacing..// F2L 3 (12, 34) (12, 37)
U' U R U' R'spacing.. // F2L 4 (3, 37) (5, 42)
R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // LL (9, 46) (9, 51)

46 moves HTM ~ 4.93 TPS
51 moves ETM ~ 5.46 TPS

LS + LL was just U' (R' F R F') U2 and would've been 39 moves HTM lol.

I saw it before I got to the LL but after I had started putting the pair in normally :C


----------



## Brest (Dec 11, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> R2 F2 L B2 D' F2 B2 L R2 U2 R' B' D2 U' L2 U2 D' F' R' U2 D2 R B F D2
> 
> 9.34 should have been LL skip
> 
> ...


Sick!


D F2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 D F2 D' F2 R B D U2 R2 F' D F R' L D'


Spoiler



z2 L E R F R // Xcross
d R' U R2 U R' U R U R' // 2nd/3rd pairs
y R' U2 R // 4th pair
U' R' U' R U l U' R' U x // OLLCP
U M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2' // EPLL


Edit: next solve!
D R2 D2 B2 D B2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 R' D2 F' L B L2 D' L2 F R2 D'


Spoiler



y' D' L2 F' L' R' u2 R u // 2x2x2
y F' R F R2 // Xcross
U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
U F U' F' // 3rd pair
U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
F R U' R' U' R d R U R' B' R U' R2 U2 // PLL

lol


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 11, 2011)

L2 F2 R2 D U' B2 D2 B' U D' B' U' L U' F2 L2 D' B' L2 R' B2 R' B F2 D2

Original solution : 



Spoiler



y L' R' F2 R
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R
y' R U2 R' U R U' R'
U2 r U' r' U' r U r' y' R' U R
y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'



New solution : 



Spoiler



y L' U' R' U' R U M' U2 M y' R U R' U' R U R' - F2L
U2 R U R' U' B' l' U R E' z' U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' - LL

I love that OLL for its strangeness 



Pretty WTF.


----------



## Julian (Dec 11, 2011)

D B' L2 D U2 L2 F R2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 R' F R' U L2 U2 L' R U D' B F'

y' U' L2 R U' F R'
y' L' U' L d' L' U L2 U' L' D2
U' R U2 R2 U R d' R U R'
U' F R U R' U' F'
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U


----------



## Brest (Dec 14, 2011)

D' B2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 U R2 L2 F2 L' D R' L U2 F B' D' R2



Spoiler



x2 F U' L y U2 R' F
D R' F R F' R U' R' u'
U' L U2 L' d' L' U' L
d' R U' R' U R U R'
U2 y' R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 14, 2011)

No R turns, only one B turn. FLUD

D2 L D2 L' U2 D2 F' U D L F' U F2 D2 L F2 D F L' D2 B2 U' F' D2 F


Earlier, 

(9.84) B2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 F' U2 D' R2 U' B' D F2 U2 F' B' R2 B L2 D' U F' D' L' 



Spoiler



Xcross : z2 x' R' U' x U r U2 r' R2 d' R2 (9)
F2L 2 : y' R U' R2' U R (5, 14)
F2L 3 : U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' (8, 22)
F2L 4 : y U2 R' U R (4, 26)
OLL : U' F' U' L' U L F (7, 33)
PLL : U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' (16, 49)



49 moves HTM ~ 4.98 TPS


----------



## Brest (Dec 14, 2011)

U B2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D R2 B R2 U R D2 F R2 L D2 F2


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 14, 2011)

Brest said:


> U B2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D R2 B R2 U R D2 F R2 L D2 F2


 
GAH! I don't even know what to do with that! The best I got was a Double XCross, but I'm sure there's an easy triple in there somewhere.


----------



## Chrisalead (Dec 14, 2011)

My first sub-10 : D2 F' D R' L F U F U D R' U2 D' L2 D R2 D R2 F2 L2 : 9"89.

Reconstruction :
x2 y'
U2 R' F R U2 y' L2 R' F R (x-cross)
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L (F2L 2)
U2 y R' U R (F2L 3)
L' U' L (F2L 4)
U' R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' (OLL)
U (PLL skip AUF)


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 15, 2011)

B2 R U' B' L' U2 D' F' D B' D2 L F R U R L' B U F' R F' D2 B' F2

After a U2, 3 pairs made for cross on D. Anything good to do with this?

My original solution was :



Spoiler



U2 F2 R F' R
y' U M' U2 M U' L' U' L
y' U2 M U' M2' U M U' M' U2 M
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
U' F R U' R U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'



Somewhat better solutions :



Spoiler



U2 F2 R' B R2' F' R
y' U2 L' U' L
U2 M' U2 M y M' U' M U' M U M'
x' R U R' D R U' R' D' x
U2 M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2

U2 F2 R' B R2' F' R
y' U' M' U2 M U L' U' L
d' M' U' M U' M U M'
U2 F R U' R' U R U R' F'
PLL Skip


----------



## RubikZz (Dec 16, 2011)

I got an new record: 15.11.
The scramble:
U D' F' R' U' R B R B' R' L2 B2 L B F D' L F' L R2 F D2 F' L F2 
Can anyone reconstruct it for me, then I can see what my TPS is and I liked it if I have that.
I made the cross on down (yellow) and my last F2L was F2L 39, algorithm: R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U R'.
And my OLL was OLL 23, with algorithm: R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R and I ended with an U, but I ended with an U but did U3.

Edit: I had made the cross on down (yellow), I automatically typed top, but it is down, can anyone reconstruct it please?


----------



## cubernya (Dec 16, 2011)

U L2 U L U' L2 U L D2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 L' B2 L F2 L2 F2 (20f)

R' U L2 U' L' // XXX-Cross
R U R' U' R U' R' // F2L #4 (WV)

12 move solve LOL


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Dec 16, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> U L2 U L U' L2 U L D2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 L' B2 L F2 L2 F2 (20f)
> 
> R' U L2 U' L' // XXX-Cross
> R U R' U' R U' R' // F2L #4 (WV)
> ...


 
Wow.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 17, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> U L2 U L U' L2 U L D2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 L' B2 L F2 L2 F2 (20f)
> 
> R' U L2 U' L' // XXX-Cross
> R U R' U' R U' R' // F2L #4 (WV)
> ...


 
alg.garron

Wut


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 17, 2011)

R2 F L' B2 U B2 D2 B' L' R2 F2 B' R' F R2 D R2 B' L D2 B' D2 U' L' B2
x-Cross: L' U L' R B' U R F2 
F2L 2: U2 L' U' L
F2L 3: y2 U R U R' U' R U2 R' U R U R'
F2L 4: U L' U L y' U R U R' U R U R'
OLL: F U R U' R' r U R' U' L' U R U'
PLL: x' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U y' R U R' B2 R U' R'

I see that I do a lot of turns, but I executed this solve in 15.45 seconds. I average 20-21 :]
Can someone find the best solution for this?


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 17, 2011)

1:14.37 PB 4x4 single

B' f2 F L2 U2 u' L' u F L2 R u r' U2 F2 u r' L2 B' R2 B' U' L2 R r' B F2 f L F' D U2 u' F u' B D' R2 f' r2 - Scrambled with Yellow U and Orange F

9 second centers
32 second edges
33 second 3x3 with Double Parity



Spoiler



x2
F' l' U2 l
F' r' D' r
z' F x2 r2
l F2 l' U' r' F' r
D' r2 U' r2

First edge was the White-Blue, but I can't figure out the rest.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry about that last post. I got the scramble from Cube Explorer, but hit copy *solver* to clipboard, not generator. That's why the scramble was inverted.

F2 L2 F2 L' B2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 R' D2 L' U' L2 U L' U' L2 U' (20f)

R' U L2 U' L' // XXX-Cross
R U R' U' R U' R' F2L #4 (WV)

Trying a new format for reconstructions. It'll have the solve itself (with the scramble) be the link. Just click it and it'll work, even though it's not blue. However, it does have to be underlined 

Also, just used cube explorer to find an optimal solution, and it's the same as my speedsolve solution...scary


----------



## RubikZz (Dec 17, 2011)

Please can anyone reconstruct it for me!?

I got an new record: 15.11.
The scramble:
U D' F' R' U' R B R B' R' L2 B2 L B F D' L F' L R2 F D2 F' L F2 
Can anyone reconstruct it for me, then I can see what my TPS is and I liked it if I have that.
I made the cross on down (yellow) and my last F2L was F2L 39, algorithm: R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U R'.
And my OLL was OLL 23, with algorithm: R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R and I ended with an U, but I ended with an U but did U3.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 17, 2011)

B2 U f' r2 U2 B' U' f2 u2 r2 F f' R' F' f r2 f' L' B' U u2 F2 B2 D2 L U2 L R B f' u2 D2 B' R' U' D L F U F - Yellow U, Green F



Spoiler



x' U r2 U' r2 // 2 Opposite Centers
R z x D2 U' l2 U' r // Yellow
x r' F2 r U l F2 l' // White
U D' r2 U2 z' L' U' L z x' z' L' U' L z r2 // Last 2 Centers + 3 Edges

Work in Progress! I can't seem to remember the next thing I did. 



PB single : 1:09.74


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 19, 2011)

U R2 U D2 F R' B U' L' F2 B2 U' R2 F2 B L2 B2 D B2 R D U' R2 D F 
Cross on Bottom



Spoiler



I originally did cross on top and got 9.65  .

Cross on Bottom - Untimed
Inspection: y'
Triple X-Cross...: L D R'
U' L U' L U' L'
U' y' L R' F2 R L'
F2L Pair 4: y2' (R' F R F')x2 U R U' R'
OLL: R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R
PLL: R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U'


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 19, 2011)

B' R2 F U R' F B' L' U2 D' F B2 D L' B' U' F' L F D'




Spoiler



L D' U F R' D2 
Easiest first layer + first edge I've ever had


----------



## Brest (Dec 19, 2011)

U R U2 R' F2 R F U2


----------



## dcuber98 (Dec 20, 2011)

An OH solve I did. It's my new PB of 40.xx. I stink.

L U D' B2 U2 R F U2 F2 B' U B2 U B' F R' D2 F2 R' D' U L2 R' D B


x D U L D' y' R' D'

R U R'
L U L'
U Y R' U R
R U' R' U Y' R' U' R

U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'

R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F


----------



## RubikZz (Dec 20, 2011)

B2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 D R2 U' L2 F L U2 L U' L' U F2 L2 U' 
3 moves cross on u.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 20, 2011)

F' U R U R' F' U'


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 21, 2011)

Square-1 Scramble #1054: (1,6)/(-1,-3)/(3,6)/(0,4)/(5,-4)/(3,6)/(1,1)/(0,3)/(0,3)/(5,3)/(0,5)/(-3,0)/(-5,-5)/(5,0)/(6,6)/(-4,6)

Solution:
Cubeshape: /0,-2/0,-3/
CO + EP: -2,0/
CP + EP + Middle fix: -1,-3/-3,0/3,3/0,3/0,6/-3,3


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 21, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> F2 L2 F2 L' B2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 R' D2 L' U' L2 U L' U' L2 U'



1.88 wtf.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 22, 2011)

D' L' R2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 U B2 R' D2 L' R' F2 R D2 F2 U2 B easy cross on B side


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 22, 2011)

U=W,F=G

19.26 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 U R' B L D' L D2 L B' D

My first sub 20 that is not from PPT eazy cross



x2
L' R' F2 //X-CROSS
y U2 M U' R' F R U M' // 2.
U' (R U R' U')*2 R U R' // 3.
y R U' R' // 4.
F R U R' U' F' y2 R U R' U' R' F R F'//OLL (looking at timer, which is at 16.xx)
y2 F-PERM

It is not much but I'm happy


----------



## Julian (Dec 22, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> U=W,F=G
> 
> 19.26 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 U R' B L D' L D2 L B' D
> 
> My first sub 20 that is not from PPT eazy cross


I got 7.56 :O

x2 L' R' F2
L U' L' y L' U' L
U R' U2 R U' y R U R'
U2 L' U L U2 L' U L
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2

lolol


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 23, 2011)

D R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D2 F' L D R D2 L R qqTimre suboptimal random state


----------



## JasonK (Dec 23, 2011)

R' D2 B2 F2 R U2 L' R' U2 F2 D2 F R F' L' B' D' B2 U' R D'

lolblocks


----------



## Brest (Dec 23, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> lolblocks


F2 R2 D U R2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' L' D2 L D2 L' U' R2 B' F' D2


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 23, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> U R2 U D2 F R' B U' L' F2 B2 U' R2 F2 B L2 B2 D B2 R D U' R2 D F
> Cross on Bottom
> 
> 
> ...



PLL skip on first try.



Spoiler



X Cross: D B' y' R' U' R' F2 R
#2: U' L' U L 
#3: y R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' 
#4: y U' R U R' U' R U R' 
OLL: f R U R' U' f' 
PLL: U'


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 24, 2011)

U F' D2 B2 U2 D' B' L B F D L' F' U2 L'

It was a great solve for me. I got an OLL skip and H Perm.
Can someone please try to reconstruct it for me?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 24, 2011)

U D L B D' F U' L2 R' B L2 D U L' D2 F2 R2 U D R' F' U' F R F
lol edges.
someone should do this bld


----------



## TMOY (Dec 25, 2011)

49.82 (15.24 memo) for me. Loledges, but corners were normal.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 26, 2011)

L' D' U2 B' F' D' R L2 D F2 B' R F2 L' R' B' F' D' U R2 F U' R' U2 L'

y2 x
D' R' B' U2 D' R' D x' - Double X-Cross - Only meant for single but I got lucky!
L U2 L' U' L U L'
y' U2' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U2 f R U R' U' R U R' U' f'
U l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

Got 13.83.... So much fail. I paused for at least a second after the XXCross because I was shocked.


----------



## Brest (Dec 28, 2011)

R2 U' R2 D R2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R F U' L U' B' D2 B2 R' B' U'


Spoiler



x y2 L l D' R2 D F' // Xcross
lolSnyder
U' R' U2 R y // multi-pair setup
L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' L U' L' // 3rd pair
y' U' R' U' R // 4th pair
l' U' L U' L' U2 l // LLE+1C
U x R2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R // L3C
alg.garron


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 29, 2011)

lol 2x2 scramble R F' R U' F' U2 F2 R2 F' R CCT gave me the scramble


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 29, 2011)

This is probably the easiest scramble I have ever gotten in my cubing life. Not only is it easily sub-10able by any decent cuber but it can also have a 27 speed solution. YOU HAVE TO TRY IT.

L2 F' B' D R U R2 D' R D2 B R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2

X-Cross: z2 y' L2 U L'
F2L 2: (sledgehammer) R' F R F'
F2L 3: L' U' L R' U' R
F2L 4: y' U2 R U R'
LL: y' L U' R' y' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' B

17 move F2L
10 move LL
= 27 move solution


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 29, 2011)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> L2 F' B' D R U R2 D' R D2 B R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2



5.27 lol

L2 F' B' D R U R2 D' R D2 B R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2

XCross: z2 y' L2 U L'
F2L 2: R' F R F'
F2L 3: R' U R y L U L'
F2L 4: U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
OLL: U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
PLL: nope.

29/5.27 = 5.5tps

My first solve where tps > time

Edit: 5th attempt - 3.93
Edit2: First attempt on sim - 3.13
Edit3: 3.05
Edit4: 3.03
Edit5: 2.85 seconds = 10.17tps = 11.92 key presses per second


----------



## Eleredo (Dec 30, 2011)

*Found this gem!*

I was cubing a bit to kill some time without the intention of setting a new PB (but still timing myself because hey, you never know what happens), when I came across this scramble:

F R2 B2 F D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 F U B2 D' R2 U2 L' D' U R'

I finished solving the first two layers when I suddenly found a solved cube in my hands. I was utterly amazed. 

Solve:
x2 U2 L' R U2 F U L' U' x2 y2
U2 R U' R' U y R' U' R
U L U L'
U y' R U R' U R U' R'
U2 y R U' R' U y' R' U' R U'

Gave me a PB of 12.92. Granted, it's a very lucky one, but hey, it's a PB.


----------



## Julian (Jan 1, 2012)

B R2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 B L2 U2 B L' D' B' L' F2 L B L

Someone do something awesome with this.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 1, 2012)

Julian said:


> B R2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 B L2 U2 B L' D' B' L' F2 L B L
> 
> Someone do something awesome with this.



7.90

x U R' F R x U r U2 r'
U' R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R
E M2 E' M2
R' U' F' U F R
U' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U2

lol


----------



## cubernya (Jan 1, 2012)

Julian said:


> B R2 F2 R2 D2 B' L2 B L2 U2 B L' D' B' L' F2 L B L
> 
> Someone do something awesome with this.


 
What's so special about that?


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 1, 2012)

^ You serious?


----------



## emolover (Jan 1, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> ^ You serious?


 
I dont see it. If the F and B centers were switched then it would be so nice.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 1, 2012)

The special thing about it was all the pairs and the easy cross. I'm sure there's SOME awesome F2L solution. It just might be a bit difficult to find :3


----------



## emolover (Jan 1, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> The special thing about it was all the pairs and the easy cross. I'm sure there's SOME awesome F2L solution. It just might be a bit difficult to find :3


 
Your right. I just got a PLL skip with it and a double X cross.


----------



## Brest (Jan 2, 2012)

U' B2 U' L2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 R F2 D' B' L D2 B' U


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Jan 2, 2012)

R2 B' U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B U2 F' D B R2 D L' F' D' F' U R' 

Cross on white (black in my case)
I tried reconstructing but couldn't remember
The cross is this White Bottom Red Front.
U' l U' l' F' D2 U R' ( With pair preservation )


----------



## Eleredo (Jan 3, 2012)

Brest said:


> U' B2 U' L2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 R F2 D' B' L D2 B' U


 
Awesome! 

D R' D B' L D' (awesome x-cross + one free pair @ BRU)
y2 R U' R'
y' L U2 L' R U' R'
y2 F' U' F (another free pair, basically)
y R U R' U R U' B U' B' R'
R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U


----------



## Brest (Jan 4, 2012)

L2 F2 U R2 U F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 L D U R2 U L B L2 F' R2 U'


Spoiler



y x2 F2 R' U F' R2 y R' F2 // Xcross
U R' U R U R' F R U' F' // 2nd/3rd pairs
R' U R // 4th pair
U r U R' U R U2 r' // ELL+1C
U L U' R' U L' U' R // L3C
alg.garron


----------



## JyH (Jan 5, 2012)

U2 D2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 D' U F' B U D B D' F R2 F D F2 U' F' B R2 L2 

O_O


----------



## Julian (Jan 5, 2012)

JyH said:


> U2 D2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 D' U F' B U D B D' F R2 F D F2 U' F' B R2 L2
> 
> O_O


Inspection torture.


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 6, 2012)

F D2 B' D2 B' R2 F D2 L2 D2 B D' F2 R' U2 R D U2 F' D R2 


Spoiler



y'// Inspection
F2 R2 D' R2 D' // Cross
U2 L' U' L // F2L 1
U R U' R2 U R // F2L 2 + 3
L' U' L U' L' U L // F2L 4
U' f (R U R' U')2 f' // EOLL
R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' // OLL
U' y' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL

11.18 Seconds 
55 HTM
62 ETM
5.5 ETPS
5 HTPS



Would have been sub 10 if it weren't for the crappy OLL


----------



## Eleredo (Jan 7, 2012)

L U2 D L' U L2 B D2 F' U B2 D B2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 D'

Awesome 4 move cross on bottom!

edit:

Omg, 1 move cross:

R2 B2 R' B2 U' R B' R U R' F' R2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 U2

I scrambled the cube with this scramble, put the cube down to do something else, then came back and saw that the cross was 75% complete and I thought I did that. Decided to solve it and rescramble it with the same scramble and then saw it was the scramble haha.

Today sure is a lucky day!


----------



## samehsameh (Jan 8, 2012)

F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U L' just had that for a 2x2 scramble


----------



## JyH (Jan 8, 2012)

U L' B' L B2 R2 D2 L' F2 D2 R F B2 R' B L' D' B' F2 L' R2 U' L2 R2 U 



Spoiler



x2
D L U' y L' U L U' L U' L' U R2 (12)
R U R' (3/15)
y R U2 R' U' R U R' (7/22)
U R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' (14/36)
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U' (8/44)

44stm


----------



## Brest (Jan 9, 2012)

lolblocks
L2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 L2 U2 R U B' R2 F2 D U2 L' F2 U


D' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' F U' F2 R L' U L U2 F' L'


Spoiler



x' U2 D' R' r' u' // cross
U2 R' U R // 1st pair
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
U L' U L2 U' L' // 3rd/4th pairs
M U R U R' U' M' R' F R F' // OLL(CP)
U M2' U M' U2 M U M2' // EPLL
alg.garron


D' R2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F' U B' L2 U B L' U B2 L


Spoiler



x2 D' R' L' D' R' D' // Xcross
R U2 R' d' R' U' R // 2nd pair
d' R' U R // 3rd pair

U2 y' L' U L // 4th pair
F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 // OLL
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL
alg.garron

U2 y' L' U L // 4th pair
U F' (L' U' L U) F (R U R' U') (R' F R F') U' // OLLCP
alg.garron

d' l F U' F' R2 F R U x // ZBLS
R U2 R' U2 r' F R F' M' // COLL
M2' U M' U2 M U M2' U' // EPLL
alg.garron

d' l F U' F' R2 F R U x // ZBLS
F' r U D2 R' U R D2 R' U2 r' F R U' // ZBLL
alg.garron


----------



## JyH (Jan 9, 2012)

R2 B2 L U' L2 B R2 B F' L R F D U' B F R2 F R2 B' F2 U' L2 B2 U2 



Spoiler



y2 z'
U' R2 F D2 F2 (5)
U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' (8/13)
y R U' R' (4/17)
U2 L U' L' (4/21)
y2 U' R' U L' U' R U' L (8/29)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 (15/44)


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 9, 2012)

cct gave me these 2x2 and 3x3 scrambles 
2x2-U F U2 F R2 U2 F U R2 U'
3x3-R' B2 D2 U' L2 D2 U2 R' D B D2 U' R B2 D U2 F L2 R F2 D2 U' B' F' R


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jan 10, 2012)

‎3x3: U2 D L' U R' L2 B2 R L B D' F2 D R B F D' B R2 L F' B' D' R' U2
I got 11.78, and it's on video with a 13.52 avg5.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 10, 2012)

Ernie Pulchny said:


> ‎3x3: U2 D L' U R' L2 B2 R L B D' F2 D R B F D' B R2 L F' B' D' R' U2
> I got 11.78, and it's on video with a 13.52 avg5.


 
After a couple minutes of playing around with the scramble :

z2
R U2 R' D U2' L' U2 L
y R U R2' U' R
y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R
U r' U2 R U R' U r

:O


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> After a couple minutes of playing around with the scramble :
> 
> z2
> R U2 R' D U2' L' U2 L
> ...


 
Holy FMC Batman!


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 10, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> Holy FMC Batman!


 
L D2 L' U D2 R' D2 R B D B2 D' B L' D2 L D2 L' D L F' R2 B R B' R F D = 28 Move solution found in about 7 minutes 

(same one)


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 10, 2012)

B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 D F2 R2 F' D' R D2 U2 B' R L2 D' F2 U'

z2 y D R' F L2 y' R U' R' D'
y2 U' R U R2 U' R
y' U R U' R'
U r' U' R U M'
l' U' L U R U' r' U' L' U L F
37/9.61 = 3.85tps lol

Wasn't trying.


----------



## Petezorzz (Jan 10, 2012)

L2 R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F' D' R' U' L B2 F2 R F U

It may not look like much once scrambled, but my solution gave me *extremely* easy F2L.

I would put this into a spoiler, but I'm not sure how to :S

y'
D' R' D2 R2 F' (5)
y' R' U R L' U L (11)
R U2 R' (14)
R U R' (17)
y' U2 L' U' L (21)
f R U R' U' f' (27)
U R U R' U' R F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' (43)

Fun fun fun!


----------



## JasonK (Jan 10, 2012)

Petezorzz said:


> I would put this into a spoiler, but I'm not sure how to :S





Spoiler



text[/ spoiler]

Get rid of the space after the slash in the endtag and you've got yourself a spoiler


----------



## Mal (Jan 10, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Sorry about that last post. I got the scramble from Cube Explorer, but hit copy *solver* to clipboard, not generator. That's why the scramble was inverted.
> 
> F2 L2 F2 L' B2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 R' D2 L' U' L2 U L' U' L2 U' (20f)
> 
> ...


 
Got 4.34 on it!  So getting a sub 5 single feels like that!


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 11, 2012)

R2 F2 L D2 R' U2 R' U R' F' L B2 F L2 U B' R D' F'

z2 y M U2 M' R U' y x2 R // CROSS
R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L 1
y R' U R U2 R U R' U R U' R' // F2L 2
y R' U2 R U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' //F2L 3
R' U R y U R U' R' U' R U R' //F2L 4
U' y F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // LL

64 moves, but it's almost completely 2 gen... got 9.64 second solve. so 6.639 tps


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 11, 2012)

Your F2L is ridiculously long for a sub10, even with the easy OLL -> PLL skip

54 STM
56 HTM
60+ ETM

Also, your solution doesn't work

EDIT: Ah, found it, you got M' and M backwards, the M slice follows L so it should be

z2 y *M* U2 *M'* R U' y x2 R

well, from there I can't get the solution to work either :confused:

My solution: 

R2 F2 L D2 R' U2 R' U R' F' L B2 F L2 U B' R D' F'

x2 L' R' F D L F2
U L U L' y' U R U R'
L' f R f' L
U2 L U2 L2 U' L
U' L U L'
U2 r U R' U R U2 r'
J perm


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 11, 2012)

Oops, I missed a prime.


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 11, 2012)

That doesn't make it work either, edit your post.


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 11, 2012)

Now it works, forgot another move...




Rpotts said:


> My solution:
> 
> R2 F2 L D2 R' U2 R' U R' F' L B2 F L2 U B' R D' F'
> 
> ...


 
Your solve doesn't work either :confused:


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 11, 2012)

onlyleftname said:


> R2 F2 L D2 R' U2 R' U R' F' L B2 F L2 U B' R D' F'
> 
> z2 y M U2 M' R U' y x2 R // CROSS
> R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L 1
> ...


 

Ok so try these using your cross etc

F2L 1 - R U R' U2' R U' R' U R U R' - same number of moves but I prefer this one, however there are many shorter pairs you could've gone for first, aiming to knock this pair out and break it. You could've done the BO pair - d M F M' (executed probably like y' U R L' U R' L) or BR - y U' R U2 R2 F R F' - which uses fewer moves and managed to flip two bad LL edges with a sledgehammer.

F2L 2 - U2 R2 U2' R' U' R U' R2 - or you could use the longer but all quarter turn - U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'

F2L 3 - this was your biggest killer, all of the remaining F2L pieces were in slots. Some things you could have gone for - R' U R2 U2 R' U R U R' - or - y L' U' R U L R'

F2L 4 - R' U2 R U' y R U R'

Hope this helps.



onlyleftname said:


> Now it works, forgot another move...
> 
> Your solve doesn't work either :confused:


 
Lol sorry, forgot one move in the first pair. Fixed.



fb said:


> David Woner
> F U B' D' L B L' U L D2 R2 L2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' U2 D2 B2
> 
> cross: r2 R' F2 y U R U' y'
> ...





Spoiler



r2 R' F2 y U R U' y' // cross 
R' U' R // f2l 1
L U L2 U' L // f2l 2+3
R U R' // f2l 4
y f R U R U' f' // OLL
U' f R f' R2 U' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL



36 HTM


----------



## NeedReality (Jan 13, 2012)

Pyraminx:

L' R L' B L' R B' R b' u


----------



## David Emms (Jan 13, 2012)

3x3x3:

Scramble: B' D L' D2 R F B2 D R2 U2 B2 R B' R D F2 D2 R' L B2 R L' B2 R F2 

z2 D2 L R //CROSS
y' U R U' R' y U' L' U L //F2L 1
L U2 L' //F2L 2
U R' U2 R //F2L 3
y' R' U' R //F2L 4
R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' U R //OLL
R2 U F B' R2 F' B U R2 U //PLL

16.96 seconds! My PB previous to that was 19.67, and I average 29 seconds.

Reconstruction

2x2x2:

Scramble: R' F2 R F' U' F R F' 

x' y //inspection
U2 L' U2 L //FL
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L //LL

3.26 seconds... PB 

Reconstruction


----------



## Brest (Jan 14, 2012)

R2 B2 U' F' D R2 D' B2 L B2 L R' D2 F2 B' L F B D U' L' U' D' R2 U2


Spoiler



y2 U F2 L U R2 // Xcross
u' L U' L' D // 2nd pair
L' U' L // 3rd pair
U R' U' R y M' U R U' r' // EOLS
R U' R U2 R U2 R' U R U R' U' R' U R' // RULL


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 14, 2012)

F2 U2 R2 F2 L' U2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 F' R2 D F R2 B2 U' R' D' B'

green front white top, look at blue side, 3 move cross


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 14, 2012)

onlyleftname said:


> F2 U2 R2 F2 L' U2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 F' R2 D F R2 B2 U' R' D' B'
> 
> green front white top, look at blue side, 3 move cross


 
Speedsolve solution - 16.81. Good time, but bad for the solve because I SUCK at blue cross.

x y2
U' L' u' U' L // XCross
y' U2 L' U' L
y2 R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R // "Quick! Do whatever you see even if it sucks!"
U' R U2 R' y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R // Moar speedfail
L F' L' U' L U F U' L'
y M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2'

Better solution? 

x y2
U' L' u' U' L
y U2 R' U' R
R U L' U' L
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U R'
U f' L' U' L U f
y2 R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 16, 2012)

Double posting only because it's a been a day.

B2 U L2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 U' F L D R' F2 L2 B D F' R2 

Original speedsolve solution

z2
B' F' L R' y' R u R' u
U2 R U' R'
L' U2 L
y' U L U' L
y' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R'
U2 L F' L' U' L U F U' L'
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

16.88. >.< Should've been way better but I'm off my game tonight. I slipped up on the OLL and lost at least 1.5 seconds.


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 16, 2012)

B2 L2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 F' L2 U2 F' U' B U2 B R' D B' U' F R'

Cross on D
Was doing F2L only practice. 



Spoiler



y' D' R' B' F D R' F' D2 // cross (8)
R' U' R U' y' R' U R // F2L 1 + free multislot (7, 15)
y' R' U2 R2 U R' // F2L 3 (5, 20)
R' U2 R U' R' U' R // F2L 4 (7, 27)
U perm 

27 move F2L with a horrible cross.
8.62 :c
3.13 TPS T_T


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 16, 2012)

L' B2 L' D2 L U2 R' F2 L F2 L U B2 U2 B' R' F R U' B'

Just got this from qqtimer.


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 16, 2012)

B2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' B' R' B2 F' R U B' U F R

Green front, white top, look at orange side, 1 move cross, and f2l pair ಠ_ಠ


----------



## qqwref (Jan 16, 2012)

6x6 scramble:
f 3r' u' F' B' U2 f' F' R2 3r r2 B2 b' D2 f R' f2 r' b 3r u2 r2 d' r D f R D 3u2 b' L2 b l' r' L2 R2 3f' U2 d R L2 3f D' R2 3f2 L2 U R f' b R2 U f' 3f r2 l2 3f' d L2 r' 3f L2 r2 F' L2 U' B' 3f f U' D 3f' B' 3r2 b' R d' 3f F2 u 

loleasy yellow center


Spoiler



y 2r2 F 2u 2d' F' 3u L' 2b U2 2l 2r' L2 2u


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 16, 2012)

onlyleftname said:


> B2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' B' R' B2 F' R U B' U F R


 
Cross on U


Spoiler



x' U' F R D' U' r' R' U L U2' R'// XCross with pair made
U R' F R F'
y R' U R U2 R' U2 R
y L' U2 L2 F' L' F // OLL skip.
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // Stupid F Perms.



Cross on D


Spoiler



y' D' R D F R2' F' R F' L' F // XXCross
d2 L' R U2 R' U' L
y' U R U' R2' F R F'
y' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL skip

Winning.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 17, 2012)

I wish I was doing BLD when I got this scramble...
L' D2 B2 L B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L R2 F' U B' R2 F' R' D2 B U

I tried it BLD after and got 22.82 (had some lockups in corners  ) with 6.80 memo


----------



## y235 (Jan 17, 2012)

D' U2 L B D B2 U2 L D U' B' L' F B2 R' F' L F' D2 B2 R D R2 B R'


L R' D' R'
R' U R
F' U' F
y' U' R U' R' U' F U' F'
R U' R'
U2
JPREM
U


----------



## Engberg91 (Jan 17, 2012)

2x2: R U' R F' R' U2 F2 R F U'


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 18, 2012)

4x4x4:
U' L Uw2 F B L F' L2 Rw' R' D L' F Rw' B L' Rw F L' Rw R' D2 L2 U2 D2 F D' Rw' B' Rw2 B U' F Rw D R2 Uw2 D2 F' R2

Do with it what you can. 2 centers solved.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 18, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> 4x4x4:
> U' L Uw2 F B L F' L2 Rw' R' D L' F Rw' B L' Rw F L' Rw R' D2 L2 U2 D2 F D' Rw' B' Rw2 B U' F Rw D R2 Uw2 D2 F' R2
> 
> Do with it what you can. 2 centers solved.


 
where did you get the scramble i have seen a similar scramble that gives the same results from thrawst 4x4 prank video


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 18, 2012)

PPT 0.5b1


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 18, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Where did you get the scramble? I have seen a similar scramble that gives the same results from Thrawst's 4x4 prank video.


 
How can you be sure the scramble was similar? Did it give anything EXACTLY the same besides two centers?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 18, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> How can you be sure the scramble was similar? Did it give anything EXACTLY the same besides two centers?


 
2 centers are solved try it


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh, I believe you on that. I'm simply asking if anything else was "similar" besides the two centers. I might have took what you said the wrong way - to me it sounded like you were accusing (I use the word lightly) him of taking the scramble. I apologize for my mistake.


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 18, 2012)

Engberg91 said:


> 2x2: R U' R F' R' U2 F2 R F U'


 
Lolsolution:
x' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2


----------



## Julian (Jan 19, 2012)

onlyleftname said:


> Lolsolution:
> x' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2


Or:
x' y' R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2 U


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 19, 2012)

B2 L2 U' L2 U B2 U R2 D2 U' L2 B U2 L' D U2 B2 L U B2 - from qqtimer

7.98 Super Lucky PB. 18 move F2L. 



Spoiler



z2 D R L2 D R2 D // accidental xxcross (6)
U L' U L U y' R' U R // pair 3 (8, 14)
U R U' R' // pair 4 (4, 18)
U' r' R U' r U2' r' U' R U' R' M' // OLL (12, 30)
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // PLL (13, 43)


----------



## Athefre (Jan 20, 2012)

U2 D' L' D2 L U2 F D L D L2 U R2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 D2 B2

Block 1: y R'M2U x
Block 2: U2r'U2R2U2rUr'
CLL: U'FU'L'UR2U'LUR2F'
LSE: U2MU2MU'M2U'


----------



## Athefre (Jan 20, 2012)

L R2 B2 U2 R' U2 L U2 R' D2 R B' R U2 B' R D' U R2 B' U

Blocks: x' U'M2URB'MUR2F
CLL: Ur'UL'U2RU'R'U2R2 x'
LSE: U2M'UM'UM2UM'U2r


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 21, 2012)

D2 F2 U2 L' D2 L D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B' L' D2 F L F2 D' F2 R2 D


----------



## emolover (Jan 21, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> D2 F2 U2 L' D2 L D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B' L' D2 F L F2 D' F2 R2 D


 
LOL I got a 7.5.

Reconstruction:

X-cross: x' Rw2 U' Rw U Rw z' (5)
2nd pair: R' U' R U2 R' U R (12)
3rd pair:U Rw' F2 Rw L U L' (19)
4th pair: L' U2 L y' U2 R U' R' U R U R' (29)
OLL: U2 R U R' U R U2 R' (37)
PLL: U' M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2 M2' U' (53)

7.07 TPS.


----------



## Brest (Jan 22, 2012)

R2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 D B D U2 R2 L D L U2 B' R


Spoiler



13 move F2L!

x y2 U2 R' U2 L D F' z' x' // XXcross
R U R' // 3rd pair
d R U R' // 4th pair
F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' // OLL
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL
alg.garron

x y2 U2 R' U2 L D F' z' x' // XXcross
R U R' // 3rd pair
d R U R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 r U R' U R U2 r' // OLLCP
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // EPLL
alg.garron


----------



## JasonK (Jan 23, 2012)

Cross on bottom:

D L2 U L2 D L2 U2 F2 U B2 D F' D' B2 L' U' F' U L2 F


----------



## pdilla (Jan 24, 2012)

B2 U' R U2 D' R' D F2 B' D' U B' L2 U2 F' B L' B L F D' L' U D2 F

Check out the xcross potential on D!

hint:
y' // inspection
U2 R' F... // potential xxxxcross



Spoiler



*y' U2 R' F* L U' y' R' U L U' L2 U2 F U F' L F' L2 F2 R



alternately:


Spoiler



y' R2 U' R F R B2 R2 U2 L2 U F D' R
U F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f'
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U



or the simple xcross and 2 pairs ready:


Spoiler



U2 F' L R' U' R' B2


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 24, 2012)

F' U F U2 R U2 R' U'

Thanx PPT 0.5b1

F R' U' F U F R U'


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 24, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> F' U F U2 R U2 R' U'
> 
> Thanx PPT 0.5b1


 
solution F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 24, 2012)

It is easier with y F' R U R' U' R' F R


----------



## Brest (Jan 25, 2012)

U2 L2 B' R' B' U' F L2 D' F2 U2 D2 F R2 B U2 B2 U2 F'


----------



## onlyleftname (Jan 26, 2012)

R2 D2 B R2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 D2 F' R B' D2 B U2 R D B' L2 U


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 26, 2012)

For an extremely hard cross on yellow:

U2 F2 R2 D2 L' F2 L B2 U2 R' B2 U F2 L' R2 D B U' R2 B U'


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 26, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> U2 F2 R2 D2 L' F2 L B2 U2 R' B2 U F2 L' R2 D B U' R2 B U'


 
Cross on D


Spoiler



y
D' L' U2 L U L' U' L
y' U L U L'
U' L' U L R' U R
U L' U2 L y' R U R'
y L U2 R' U2 R U2 L' U2 R' U2 R (Looked up ZBLL alg)



Cross on U


Spoiler



x2
B' D R' F' D' (I found this pretty fingertrick-able)
U' L U L' U2 R' U' R
L' U' L
d' L' U L U' R' U2 R
U L F' L' F
U' R U2 R2' F R F' R U2 R'
U' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U'



Cross on R


Spoiler



z y'
U2 R F' L2
y U R U R'
U R' U' R
L U L' U' L U L' U
y' (R' F R F')x3
l' U2 L U L' U l
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

Sexy.



Cross on L


Spoiler



x2 z'
F' R' L' B' U L F' L'
y' U' R' U' R
y' D U' R U' R' y D2 U2 L' U L D
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
y M2' U M' U2 M U M2'



Cross on F


Spoiler



z' x'
L' D2' L D R'
L' U2 L2 U L'
U2 R' U' R
D' U' L' U2 L U L F' L' F
D U L' U L
U r U R' U R U2 r'
x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 D2



Cross on B


Spoiler



x
B R L2 F B D2
U2 L' U' R' U2 R2 U R'
U' L2 U' L2' U' L
y R U2 R2' U' R y' R' U' R
U f R U R' U' f'
y' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2



Pretty nice scramble


----------



## Brest (Jan 26, 2012)

L2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B' R L2 U B' R2 D R' L D' U'


Spoiler



R' U r' F' // 2x2x2
z x' U' F U R' U F // XXcross
U2 R U R' // 3rd pair
R2' F R F' U R y U2 R U' R' U' R U R' // EOLS
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' // RULL
alg.garron


----------



## JasonK (Jan 26, 2012)

U2 R2 U R F U' F' R' U'


Spoiler



y2 R' U R' U2


----------



## JyH (Jan 29, 2012)

D U2 B F2 U B' U B D2 U F L F2 R' F D2 R L F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B' R 



Spoiler



x z'
L2 F U R2
y' U L' U L2 U' L'
y U R U' R' U R U R'

18 move F2L


----------



## Brest (Jan 30, 2012)

B2 D F2 L2 D R2 D2 U L2 U L D2 F2 R B L' U' L2 F' R' D'

R2 D F2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' L' D' U B' D2 F D' B' F2 L' U'

B2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U F L F' R2 F' D' R F' L2


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 1, 2012)

R U F L F' B' D L U' R' F2 D F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2

z x' D R U x' U R' F R' z // cross (7)
y R' F R y' U' R' // f2l 1+2 (5, 12)
U' L U L2' U' L2 U L' // f2l 3 (8, 20)
U L' U L U' L' U' L // f2l 4 (8, 28)
U2 r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r U' // OLL (11, 39)

39 HTM lol 11.20

alg.garron


----------



## ottozing (Feb 1, 2012)

F2 B2 L2 R' D B L F' R2 D' F2 R U2 B' U2 B2 U F2 D' F2 U F2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 D2

try this scramble. the cross sucks balls on any side


----------



## conn9 (Feb 2, 2012)

F R2 F2 on the 2x2. I got another 3 move solve scramble as well (U R U') but I didn't keep the scramble and I only got 0.98


----------



## Goosly (Feb 3, 2012)

Got a (lucky) PB on this scramble, 12.03
L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 D R2 F' R' B2 R' F2 L U L' R2



Spoiler



Easy cross+ first F2L, then I actually did lots of rotations on F2L
Yay for PLL skip 

z2 y' //inspection
M' U2 //cross
x' y' L' U L //F2L #1
U2 R U R' U2 R U R' //F2L#2
y U' R' U' R y U' L' U' L //F2L#3
y' U' R' U' R U2 R' U R //F2L#4
F R' F' R U R' U' R //EOLL
U' R U R' U R U2 R //Sune
PLL skip


----------



## Brest (Feb 3, 2012)

B' U2 L2 B D2 F' L2 B2 R2 F' U2 F2 L F' L' B2 D B D B F' U2


Spoiler



x2 R D R2 y R' L' U L' // Xcross
R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' R' U R // 3rd pair
d' R' U' R // 4th pair
r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r U // OLL
alg.garron


----------



## AndersB (Feb 3, 2012)

ottozing said:


> F2 B2 L2 R' D B L F' R2 D' F2 R U2 B' U2 B2 U F2 D' F2 U F2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 D2
> 
> try this scramble. the cross sucks balls on any side


 
"M2 E2 S2 (M' U M' U M' U M' U x y')3" Solves all crosses ;-)


----------



## Lid (Feb 3, 2012)

R L' D' F R' L U' L' B' L' F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2


Spoiler



L z' L U L x u' // cross
U2 L' U' L // 1st
z' L U L U' // 2nd
z y' L U2 L' // 3rd
U2 L2 U2 L U L' U L2 // 4th
U z' u' U2 L U' L U L2 U' L U' u L // LL
=37htm (OH solve)


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 5, 2012)

B' R L2 U2 F2 U2 D' L F D2 L2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B'

8.63 

2 move x-cross on yellow



Spoiler



Cross: x z R' U' x' 
#2: y' U L U' L' 
#3: U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' 
#4 y' R U2 R' U' R U R' 
OLL: F sexmovex3 F' 
PLL: z perm


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 5, 2012)

TheMachanga said:


> B' R L2 U2 F2 U2 D' L F D2 L2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B'


 
11.51

I deleted the time from my session though because I got the scramble from this thread.  I think that would be my 4th sub-12 ever if I counted it.



Spoiler



y2
B' R'
U L U' L'
U L' U2 L U2 L' R U R' L
y' R' F R F'
R U2 R' U' R U R' *U' R U' R'
R U R' U'* R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'



38 htm with cancellations.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 5, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> 11.51
> 
> I deleted the time from my session though because I got the scramble from this thread.  I think that would be my 4th sub-12 ever if I counted it.
> 
> ...


 
I'm skeptical you actually did that in a speedsolve. Seems planned out and unrealistic to come up with that in a solve, and I'm not just talking about the cancellations.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 5, 2012)

I did... I don't know how to prove it.


----------



## Brest (Feb 8, 2012)

B2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 U F2 U B2 D' L' U F L U' F R2 U B2 F


----------



## JyH (Feb 10, 2012)

D F2 B R' L' B2 R' F2 R F' R F L F' R' B' L' U L2 R B F L R B2 



Spoiler



z2
D L U' L F' D2 L
U y2 L' U L
U' y L' U L
y L' U' L
U2 y L' U L
U2 F' U' L' U L F
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2
^^original solution

---------------------------------------

z2
D L U' L F' D2 L
U R' U R
U' y' L' U L
y L' U' L
U2 y F R U R' F'
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' 
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
^^revised solution



The scramble I got right after that:

B' U' B2 F D L' F D B F2 L R' F U R' L' U' B' D2 L' B2 U2 R2 L' D 

I can't find an awesome solution.


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 10, 2012)

JyH said:


> The scramble I got right after that:
> 
> B' U' B2 F D L' F D B F2 L R' F U R' L' U' B' D2 L' B2 U2 R2 L' D
> 
> I can't find an awesome solution.


 
easy xcross : D R D R F

lolroux : 

2 1x2x2s : y2 D F R' F' D L2 (6)
F2B : U L2 u L2 u' L2 F' U' F (9, 15)
CMLL : f U R U' R' f' (6, 21)
L6E: U' M' U' M' U' M' U' M' (8, 29)
U M2 (2, 32)
U' M U2 M (4, 36)


----------



## syuhei222 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Amazing Scramble*

Takuma Shirahase found this SUPER AWESOME scramble.
L' B' D2 B2 U2 B L' B2 L2 U' R' L F' L2 U F' U2 R U2 F' R2 F2 R B2 U2　
cross on D

my time was 4.30, PB in Lucky cases.


----------



## samkli (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow... Super easy XX-cross, OLL skip and U-perm.


----------



## Naillig (Feb 11, 2012)

Do you know where/how he found this super awesome scramble?


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 11, 2012)

I got sub-5 second try. 

My solution (pretty obvious):
y' R2 D2 R (3)
d' R' U' R (4/7)
U' y' R U R' U2 R U' R' (8/15)
U y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (12/27)

I've had a 3x3 speedsolve that could've been 28 moves with cancellations before. Time was 8.69.


----------



## Timothy Ng (Feb 11, 2012)

Thinking about the 'amazing scramble' thread by syuhei,

i found this scramble that actually had the cross already solved, yay a cross skip!

D' U2 L' B R L2 D2 R F2 R2 L2 F2 R F R2 D' B2 U2 F' U2 F L R2 D2 F'


----------



## syuhei222 (Feb 11, 2012)

Takuma said he got this scramble from qq timer.


----------



## Brest (Feb 12, 2012)

D B2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 U2 L' B D' R B F2 U2 B' F2 D2


Spoiler



y' x' D' L R2' U2 l D2 // Xcross
d R' U' R // 2nd pair
d' R' U R // 3rd pair
U L' U' L // 4th pair
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL


----------



## mDiPalma (Feb 12, 2012)

U' B2 F2 L2 B2 F D U' L R D L R' D' U F2 U' F' L R' D2 U L2 D' U'



Spoiler



B2 U2 F D2 R D'
U R
U2 L2 U'
L2 U L
U R U R'
U' antisune
U2 G(b) perm U


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 12, 2012)

syuhei222 said:


> Takuma Shirahase found this SUPER AWESOME scramble.
> L' B' D2 B2 U2 B L' B2 L2 U' R' L F' L2 U F' U2 R U2 F' R2 F2 R B2 U2
> cross on D
> 
> my time was 4.30, PB in Lucky cases.



y' R2 D2 R
d' R' U' R
y' U' R U R' U2 R U' R'
U R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2

lol. 3.69 on second attempt


----------



## insane569 (Feb 12, 2012)

R2 L' B2 R U2 F' U2 B' R' F2 B2 R D' U2 B R L2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L' B
Any block builders wanna FMC this?


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 12, 2012)

insane569 said:


> R2 L' B2 R U2 F' U2 B' R' F2 B2 R D' U2 B R L2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L' B
> Any block builders wanna FMC this?


 
R' F D2 R2 L2 // XXCross (5)
U2 F' U F U' F' U' F // F2L-1 (8, 13)
L U L' // F2L (2, 15)
L F U F' U' L' // Leave 3 corners (4, 19)
L F R' F' L' F R F' // Corner cycle (7, 26)

26 moves after cancellations, lolFMC PB.

alg.garron


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 12, 2012)

insane569 said:


> R2 L' B2 R U2 F' U2 B' R' F2 B2 R D' U2 B R L2 B' D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L' B
> Any block builders wanna FMC this?


 
D2 R U2 L B' L' 
U' L' U L U2 L' R U R' L'
U L U L' U2 F' U' F

24 moves leaves an LL of 4 corners, one of which is twisted in place.

~~~
R' F D2 R2 L2
U2 F' U F U' F' U' F
L U F U F' U' L'

20 moves leaves 3 corner LL that can be solved with an 8 move commutator.

I'm going to look for insertions when I get bored.


----------



## insane569 (Feb 12, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> R' F D2 R2 L2 // XXCross (5)
> U2 F' U F U' F' U' F // F2L-1 (8, 13)
> L U L' // F2L (2, 15)
> L F U F' U' L' // Leave 3 corners (4, 19)
> ...


 
You started off exactly like I did when I first saw this scramble. Double x cross and easy inserts. I got a PB of 10.88 for 2H. Fun part is that when I was following your solution I got to the same OLL I had the first time.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 12, 2012)

L2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D L2 D R2 L2 B' U2 B2 L B2 U' R2 D2 F' D


----------



## Andri Maulana (Feb 13, 2012)

LOL scramble 17 move F2L. Got this from PPT while learning roux

R2 L2 D B2 R2 U F2 R2 D' U2 R' D' F D2 B U2 R D' L D' U'



Spoiler



8.79

z2 x' // inspection
L U // 2X2 block (2/2)
x U y' R' B' U' R' // cross+2nd pair (5/7)
y U R' U R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair (6/13)
U' R U' R' // 4th pair (4/17)
U R' U' l' U R U' x' U R // OLL (9/26)
U M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2' M2 U2'// PLL (16/42)

42 HTM/8.79 sec : 4.78 tps



Yay, PB


----------



## Brest (Feb 13, 2012)

'Cross' on D all 4 pairs premade.

B R2 D2 B2 F R2 F' L2 B' L R2 D' L R2 B D' U' F R' B L D L' B' D' U B D B F2


----------



## Petezorzz (Feb 13, 2012)

F D2 B D2 B2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 R B L R' B2 F' L D2 U R2

Lol. Belt method.


----------



## conn9 (Feb 13, 2012)

9.91 my PB by far! :
F2 D2 R B2 F2 U2 R D2 B2 L R2 F R2 B L' B2 D' L' F' L D
LL skip if you did it like me, but I did the 3rd F2L pair in a noob way. I guess it ended up being all right though 



Spoiler



y' L F' R' F2 y U' R2
R' U2 R U2 L U L'
R' U2 R U2 R' U R
y' R' U R U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
y U2 R U R' U2 R U' R'
(39 moves - 3.94 tps)


----------



## Escher (Feb 15, 2012)

U2 R2 B U' L' R F2 L2 U F U' F' U2 B' U2 L' U R L2 F B2 R' L B' L2 

R' D2 U' F2 R U R' r U2 r' (10 move 2x2x3)

U' R U' R2 U R (16)

U y' R' U' R (20)

U2' r U2 R' U' R U' r' U2 (29)

5.83 = 4.9 tps

My first ever sub 30 FMC <3
Less than 5tps is embarrassing though - after the 2x2x3 I was kind of in shock at how easy it was


----------



## 95Rifles (Feb 15, 2012)

F2 R F2 D L D R' B' L F U2 B U2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 F

Got this from QQTimer, new personal best of 11.71 on it. Cross pre-solved, just requires a D2 to solve it...


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 15, 2012)

95Rifles said:


> F2 R F2 D L D R' B' L F U2 B U2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 F


 
x2 D2 U' R' U R
U2 R U' R' U2 y' r U' r' U F
d L U L2 B L B'
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U R

35 HTM


----------



## Julian (Feb 15, 2012)

95Rifles said:


> F2 R F2 D L D R' B' L F U2 B U2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 F


z2 D2
U' L' U L
U2 y R' U R2 U' R'
U2 L' U' L
U R' U' R
U f' L' U' L U f
U' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U2


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 16, 2012)

95Rifles said:


> F2 R F2 D L D R' B' L F U2 B U2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 R2 F


 
One more for good measure.

x2 D2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 L' U L // xxcross (11)
F' L U L' F ..............................// f2l 3 (5, 16)
R U2 R2 F R U2 F' U2 F' r U r' // LS+LL (12, 28)

28 HTM


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 16, 2012)

Prisma Puzzle Timer just gave me this for 2x2:

F U' R U2 R' U F'

Inspection: y' x
Face: Skip
OLL: Skip
PBL: L D' L F2 L' D L'
alg.garron

1.84
7 HTM / 1.84 = 3.8 TPS


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 16, 2012)

U2 R D F2 L R F' B2 U R F D2 U2 B' D2 B2 L' U D' L2 D R' U L2 B'


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 16, 2012)

u2 D L2 R f U F L' R2 f2 U2 D' f' U2 F2 f2 u2 D' r *F B2 L2 U2 D2 F' D2 U' B' U D L2 U' B2 L2 F2 B' L B2 R2* f

20 turns of outer layers only (half the scramble)


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 17, 2012)

D F2 L B2 R2 U F' L' R' U R' D F2 R B' D' L2 R U L U R U' B2 F

FreeFOP - 10.94

z2 x R' U2 D' R' D x' 
y2 U2 l F R L' U' r
U R' U' R U' y R U R'
y' R U R'
R' U' l' U R U' R' U R U' x' U R 
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U


----------



## cubernya (Feb 17, 2012)

Last solve of this week's weekly competition

F' R U' R'
U F R U R' U' F' U

12 turns : 0.67 seconds : 17.91 TPS (WTF???)


----------



## timeless (Feb 18, 2012)

sorta easy
D2 R2 D F2 D F2 U F2 L2 D' F R D R F2 U L2 D2 L2 F'


----------



## Walter Souza (Feb 18, 2012)

D2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' U' R' F' D B' D' F2 U' B

xx-cross: x2 D' F2 B L' B2
pseudo xxx-cross: x2 D' F2 B L' B'


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 18, 2012)

2.68 U2 L2 B2 D R2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' L U2 R2 F2 L2 F' L2 U'

Yeah thats the time it took to do First 2 blocks...


----------



## Julian (Feb 18, 2012)

Walter Souza said:


> D2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' U' R' F' D B' D' F2 U' B


premove F'

U' B D B D' F L' F' // xxx-cross
R D R' D2 B' D' B // finish F2L
F D2 F2 R F R' F D2 F' // LL

Final solution (24 HTM): U' B D B D' F L' F' R D R' D2 B' D' B F D2 F2 R F R' F D2 F2


----------



## pdilla (Feb 21, 2012)

D' U' R2 U' R2 L' B' U' B D' U L2 R2 U' B2 R2 L' U' F' L F' U B2 D B2

Cross on top


----------



## mDiPalma (Feb 21, 2012)

D' U B F D2 L R' D U' B L' F D U' B' D' U2 L' R2 U' L2 D L R' B

D R D' (eoline)
L2 U' R' U' R' U' R' U' R L' U L U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L (f2l)
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (coll)
M2 u' M' u2 M' u' M2 (epll)

9.18 (pb nl)


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 21, 2012)

R' F' R F R F' U' R' U'

Got 9.89 BLD


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 22, 2012)

L2 D2 U2 R B D' B2 D' R B' D2 R D' B U' B' L2 U' D F L' U L' U' R


----------



## pdilla (Feb 22, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> 9.18 (pb nl)



I got an 9.63 with that. Nearly shat myself.


----------



## BigGreen (Feb 23, 2012)

F' D' L D2 R2 U2 L2 F L' F2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F U2 F2 L2 B


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Feb 23, 2012)

just found this easy scramble: U' F2 U' B2 U' L2 D R2 U F2 L2 B' L U' B' R D L2 D2 U' L2 U'
use this beginning: L B' L' U2 M


----------



## cubernya (Feb 23, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> F' D' L D2 R2 U2 L2 F L' F2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F U2 F2 L2 B


 
Aww...I was expecting an easy roux scramble


----------



## Julian (Feb 23, 2012)

R2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 R D' R2 U' R' F2 D R2 U

Crazy scramble.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 23, 2012)

L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' L F' R2 F' U' L B F2 D' L'

Easy cross and F2L pairs. I got 9.25 IRL.


----------



## conn9 (Feb 24, 2012)

L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 D L2 U L' F U2 B' D L B2 R2 D' U2 
I got an N perm so it was a fail solve for me.


----------



## David Emms (Feb 24, 2012)

Crazy easy 2x2x2 scramble! - U' F U2 R' U' F2 U' R' U R'


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 25, 2012)

U' M' U' M2 U' M2 U2 M U2 M' U' M U2 M2 U M2 U M' U' M U2 M U' M' U'


----------



## JyH (Feb 26, 2012)

L2 D2 F2 B2 U' R' F D R' U2 D2 L' F L' B2 L2 F' L2 U B2 R2 D' R2 D' B


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 26, 2012)

JyH said:


> L2 D2 F2 B2 U' R' F D R' U2 D2 L' F L' B2 L2 F' L2 U B2 R2 D' R2 D' B



Cross on D.



Spoiler



F2L-1 : y D R2 D R D U2 R' U R D' U' L' U' L' U L' (16)


----------



## Brest (Feb 26, 2012)

L2 U2 F2 D F2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 D L' F R' D2 U' L D' R B D'


Spoiler



y' x R' U2 R L2


----------



## pady (Feb 26, 2012)

wtf. xcross oO

9.36 L2 D' R L2 F' L' F' R2 D R' L2 U2 B2 U2 B' R2 F D2 R2 B2 R2



Spoiler



z2 L F' L'
U' R' U' R U' R' U R
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
U' L' U L U2 y' R U R'
r U R' U R U2 r'
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U'

54 turns / 9.36 seconds = 5.76923077 tps


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 26, 2012)

pady said:


> wtf. xcross oO
> 
> 9.36 L2 D' R L2 F' L' F' R2 D R' L2 U2 B2 U2 B' R2 F D2 R2 B2 R2
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



z2 B L' U' L B' // CE pair (5)
r U' r' // XX Cross (3, 8)
U' R2 U R U' R2 // F2L-1 (6, 14)
F' U2 F // lolWV (3, 17)
R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R' L' U // PLL (11, 28)



28 moves HTM


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 26, 2012)

Good for corners first
B2 U2 L2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 L2 D F' D L U' B R B2 F U'


----------



## TMOY (Feb 27, 2012)

18.00 speed (orientation+separation in 3 moves is nice, rest is normal) and 53.15 BLD for me on this scramble.


----------



## Brest (Feb 28, 2012)

L' U2 L' D2 R2 B2 L' D2 L2 F D' R' D' U2 F' L' R' U


Spoiler



x' y D2 R2 U' F R2 U' R F' // green XXcross
L U L' E L' U2 L D L' U L // 3rd/4th pairs
r U2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 (L' r') U // CLL
alg.garron
F2 D2 B' R D2 B' D R' U B U' B F' L' B2 L F L' B L2 U2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 L2 B 
29HTM with cancellations


----------



## conn9 (Feb 28, 2012)

R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 F U L' B2 U B' U B2 R2


----------



## JasonK (Feb 29, 2012)

U B U' L U L' U B' l r b'

2.47 with a lockup


----------



## Brest (Mar 2, 2012)

B2 L2 B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' B2 L B' R U' F' L' D L2 D B' D2


Spoiler



x2 F D2 r U' r' // 2x2x2
y R' F' // Xcross
U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U R' F R F' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' d R' U' R // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us
10.58sec : 34htm/3.12ftps


Edit:
L2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' L D' F' D' F' U' R2 B' R' L U'


Spoiler



y' R' U' F R x' D2 // 2x2x2
U' F U' F' // 2x2x3
z r' U' r U2 x' // XXcross
U2 y' R U R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
d' R U2' R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL
View at alg.garron.us
12.95sec / 36htm/2.78ftps

2 move red cross! lol


Edit2: Multi-slotting!
U2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 D F2 D L2 D2 L' D2 R B L2 B R' L' U' L'


Spoiler



R' U L U R r2' // cross
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 // 1st pair
x U2 L U2 r' // 2nd pair
U2 R U2 R' // 3rd pair
U' L U L' // 4th pair
l' U2 L U L' U l // OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us
14.51sec : 45htm/3.10ftps


Edit3:
F2 U' R2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 F2 U' R2 B' U F' D' R' U' B' U' L2


Spoiler



y F L D U L D' U R2 U' R' // XXcross
U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R // 3rd pair
U2 y' r U' r' F // EOLS
U2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // COLL
M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2' // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us
44htm : 14.12/3.12ftps


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 4, 2012)

r2 u U' F D B D R' L' B2 F' R F L' U' L2 B R r2 L B2 L' f2 B U' F' f2 D' F2 L2 F' D2 R2 u f2 D' F' u L' f'


----------



## Petezorzz (Mar 5, 2012)

U F' R U2 R' U2 R' F' U'



Spoiler



y x' R U R' U R U2 R' U'



I got a 1.58 on this. My PB is 1.50


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 5, 2012)

F' U B' L U2 F' L' D2 B' U2 D' B U2 L U' L2 B' F' U' L' U F' L' D' B2

x2 y' U' R2' F2 L 
R U R' U' R U' R' y R' U' R2 U' R' 
U y' U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
y' R U R' U R U' R' 
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' 
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'

68 moves ETM / 10.66 = 6.38 ETPS


----------



## Brest (Mar 7, 2012)

L2 D' R2 D' L2 U L2 U' R2 U F' R' D' R D2 R L2 B' R2 L


Spoiler



L D2 F D L2 // Xcross
R' U2 R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
d L' U2 L U' L' U L // 3rd pair
R' U R U2 R' U R // 4th pair
U2 r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' U2 // OLL
View at alg.garron.us
10.96sec : 39HTM/3.56tps


----------



## conn9 (Mar 7, 2012)

L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 U F' D2 F2 R D2 L2 B' D' R2 U2


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 8, 2012)

lulz.
B L2 D2 B' L2 R2 B' F' L2 B L2 U' B F2 L F2 R U' L B2 F2


----------



## otsyke (Mar 9, 2012)

damn i suck! xcross sune and pll skip and not even sub-10...

scramble: R2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 U B2 D R B' F2 L B' L' R2 B' F'

inspection z2
x-cross: F' D' L' D' F2 R2
F2L-2: U' L U' L' U2 R' U R
F2L-3: U2 y' R' U R U' R' U' R
F2L-4: U' L' U L U2 L' U L
OLL: U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: U'

39 moves/13.41s = 2.9 tps


----------



## insane569 (Mar 9, 2012)

B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 D B F U' B' R2 F2 L D' F U'
FMC Anyone?


----------



## timeless (Mar 10, 2012)

from qqtimer.net U2 L' B2 U2 L' R2 U2 L U2 B' R F' D R' D L2 R2 F' 
so many blocks


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Mar 10, 2012)

also from qqtimer: easy roux start with first block on LU
R D2 R B2 R B2 U2 L R2 U2 B2 D R2 F' U2 L2 U L R' U


----------



## JyH (Mar 10, 2012)

F D2 F2 D2 R' F2 D2 F2 U L F L D' F2 U B' F2 D B F2 U2 L2 B2 F' U2

F' U R' F B' D2 L2 U2 B' L2 U R' B U F D2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 D' F D



Spoiler



y2
R' F L' D2
L U L' y' U2 R L' U L U2 R'
R' U' F' U F R
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B'

30htm lol


----------



## timeless (Mar 10, 2012)

qqtimer again 4. (29.84) U2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 B R' U' L2 R' B L' B' D2


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 10, 2012)

timeless said:


> qqtimer again 4. (29.84) U2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 B R' U' L2 R' B L' B' D2


 
x2 y'
R F U' F R u L' u' // XCross (8)
U' F2 U' r' F r2 U2 r' // Pair 2 (8, 16)
F' U' L U2 L' F // Pairs 3+4 (6, 22)

Ahh it leaves a bad LL for me. 9 move OLL -> Y perm or 9 move CLL -> 3cycle + flipped edge ELL.

Fun fun fun F2L though.

EDIT : 11.06 F2 D2 U2 B R2 D2 B' R2 U2 R' B' U B F L2 D R' F

Super good for BLD but -

x2 y D' L F2 D // Cross (4)
U L' U2 L2 U L' // Pair 1 (6, 10)
R' F R F' U2 L' U' L // Pair 2 (8, 18)
U2 y L' U L // Pair 3 (4, 21)
y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // Pair 4 (7, 29)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL (8, 37)
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL (19, 56)

56 HTM 
5.06 TPS


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 11, 2012)

U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 U R2 B D' U R2 F2 R' F D' R2 U' 



Spoiler



y'
F2 L2 B2 R2
y' [U' D] R U R' D'
L' U2 L U L U2 L' U y R' U' R
y' U2 R' U' R
r U' r' F
U2 F R U R' U' F'
U x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 D



16.04 = 3.24 TPS :/


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 12, 2012)

0.77 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' U' F2 D' U2 B L R U2 F2 U' B2 F' R F2 



Spoiler



x2 y' R2 U2 D L2 F U L' // XXCross-1 Edge (7)
y R U' R' // Pair 3 (3, 10)
y' M U' M' // F2L-1 (3, 13)
U M U r U' r' U' M' // Pair 4 (8, 21)
U R U R' U R U' y' R U' R' F' // OLL (11, 32)
U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U' // PLL (14, 46)

46 STM

Of course, I get this immediately after deciding to use WCA inspection on qqtimer to make sure I never go over, and to have solid WCA practice before upcoming competitions. I forgot about this switch immediately. I blame the scramble.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 12, 2012)

^ you mean 10.77, right?


----------



## JyH (Mar 12, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> ^ you mean 10.77, right?


 


Rpotts said:


> Of course, I get this immediately after deciding to use WCA inspection on qqtimer to make sure I never go over, and to have solid WCA practice before upcoming competitions. I forgot about this switch immediately. I blame the scramble.


2c


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 12, 2012)

9.61 B U2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F' D B2 D' B2 R F2 R F L'



Spoiler



z2 R F2 y' U2 R' F2 R // X Cross (7)
R' U R U2 R' U R // Pair 2 (7, 14)
U L U' L2 U' L' // Pair 3 (6, 20)
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' // Pair 4 (8, 28)
U r U R' U' R U2 r' // OLL (8, 36)
U' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL (15, 51)



51 ETM
5.31 ETPS


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 12, 2012)

JyH said:


> quotes


 
I still don't get it.  *feels moronic*


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 12, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I still don't get it.  *feels moronic*


 
I had put on WCA inspection mode so that when I hit spacebar and started solving, only the inspection timer was counting down. I finished the solve, hit space, trying to stop the timer, but actually started it. Realizing the error of my ways I hit space once again, 0.77 seconds later.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 12, 2012)

F2 R' U R F2 U R' U2 

1 move layer that cancelles into niklas


----------



## Brest (Mar 12, 2012)

L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U L B' D' L2 D2 F U2 L' F'


Spoiler



x2 y R D R' D L D' L
d' R' U R U' R' U' R
U D L' U L D' L U' L'
U R U' R' U R U' R'
U' F R U R' U' F'
r' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L2
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## timeless (Mar 12, 2012)

5. (33.50) R2 U2 B' F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B' F2 D' B2 U2 R' D B2 F' R' B2 R2


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 12, 2012)

timeless said:


> 5. (33.50) R2 U2 B' F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B' F2 D' B2 U2 R' D B2 F' R' B2 R2


 
i got 30.08 with the scramble i noticed that there where very few L move in the scramble only one


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 13, 2012)

10.85 R2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 D L2 U' F2 U F' R D' U2 R D2 R2 B' D' R



Spoiler



x2 y D R D F R2 L' U' L F2' // XCross (9)
U' L U' L' // Pair 2 (4, 13)
U' L' U L // Pair 3 (4, 17)
U' U' y' R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // Pair 4 (14, 31)
U r U R' U R' F R F' R U2 r' // OLLCP (12, 43)
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // EPLL (13, 56)

56 ETM
5.16 ETPS



EDIT : 

10.39 B' U2 F L2 F L2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 R' D2 B D B L2



Spoiler



z2 R' D R D R2 // lol 2gen X Cross (5)
y' U' L U L' // Pair 2 (5, 10)
y' U' R' U' R U2 R' U R // Pair 3 (9, 19)
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // Pair 4 (8, 27)
x' R' F2 R2 U' R' U l' U2 R // OLL (10, 37)
U U' M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U' U' M2' U' // PLL (13, 50)

50 ETM
4.81 ETPS



EDIT 2: 

10.69 B2 D B2 L2 B2 D' U2 R2 F2 D' U' L' U B2 D' R U' L' B F' R2



Spoiler



x2 y D2' L R' F R2 D' // Cross (6)
y' U' R' U' R // Pair 1 (4, 10)
L' U L2 U' L' // Pair 2 (5, 15)
L' U L U2 R U' R' // Pair 3 (7, 22)
U L' U' L // Pair 4 (4, 26)
F' r U R' U' r' F R // COLL (8, 34)
M2 U' M2 U' U' M2 U' M2 // EPLL (8, 42)

42 ETM
3.93 ETPS



Lol my TPS seems to be decreasing...


----------



## Brest (Mar 14, 2012)

L2 D' R2 D' B2 U R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B L B R B F' R F L U'


Spoiler



LL skip FTW!

U D' R' D F U2 F R' // cross
L U' L' R U' R2' U' R // 1st/2nd pairs
U L U L' U2 y L U L' // 3rd pair
R' U R' F R F' R // 4th pair
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## timeless (Mar 15, 2012)

4. 41.83 F2 L B R2 D' F' D' F R2 B L' D2 B' U' R' D R U' L2 R2 D' B' R2 F U' 
5. (51.13) L' R2 U D B R' F' L2 U2 B' F2 D R' F' D L D R2 L2 B' F U2 L' R2 U' 
failed both on cam


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 15, 2012)

R D' U2 L F2 R2 B2 F' R2 D' L2 B2 L U' B L' B' U2 D2 L' D' B2 L R D easy cross on the Front face


----------



## rock1313 (Mar 17, 2012)

R L' D' R2 L F2 U2 B' U2 R2 U F2 U B2 U2 R2 D' F2


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 17, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> R L' D' R2 L F2 U2 B' U2 R2 U F2 U B2 U2 R2 D' F2


 
z2 R U L' R F R2 F2 // Start F2L (7)
L F U' L2 U' L2 U' L' // Finish F2L (8, 15)
F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' U // LL (11, 26)

26 HTM


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Mar 17, 2012)

4x4: D R2 F' D2 B2 U' F' R2 D' Fw2 Uw2 F L D' F D' U2 B U L' B' R D' F' R2 Uw' U' F D2 F' R2 U' B R' F D2 B2 F' U Rw2


----------



## Brest (Mar 19, 2012)

U F2 D2 U F2 L2 D B2 L2 U' L R2 B' U R2 U' R2 F' L B2 U


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 19, 2012)

Brest said:


> U F2 D2 U F2 L2 D B2 L2 U' L R2 B' U R2 U' R2 F' L B2 U


 
x'
L D M'
U2 R U2 L' R2' U L R
y U2 L' U L
U' R U2 R'
L' U' L U L F' L' F
M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' U2


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 19, 2012)

9.35 R' D' R' D2 B' D2 B2 D' L' R2 B2 F2 L' F' B' D R2 D F2 L2 F' D' U B U2


----------



## Benjamins (Mar 19, 2012)

R2 D' B2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 F R' L' U2 L' D' B2 F2
Got it on PPT
2x2x2 already made
Cross on D.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 19, 2012)

Benjamins said:


> R2 D' B2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 F R' L' U2 L' D' B2 F2
> Got it on PPT
> 2x3x3 already made
> Cross on D.



thats a 2x2x2.


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 20, 2012)

U2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 D2 B R2 B' D R2 U2 R U F2 U2
2 Move Cross on white I also got a PLL skip, but I don't think I can reconstruct :/


----------



## Brest (Mar 20, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> U2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 D2 B R2 B' D R2 U2 R U F2 U2
> 2 Move Cross on white I also got a PLL skip, but I don't think I can reconstruct :/


U2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 D2 B R2 B' D R2 U2 R U F2 U2

y x2 R2 D // cross
y' R' U R F U F' // 1st pair
R U2 R2' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 R U R' d' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 y' R U' R' U2 y L' U' L // 4th pair
U2 M' U M U2 M' U M // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 21, 2012)

Brest said:


> U2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 D2 B R2 B' D R2 U2 R U F2 U2
> 
> y x2 R2 D // cross
> y' R' U R F U F' // 1st pair
> ...


Wow, great work.


----------



## timeless (Mar 21, 2012)

qqtimer
L' F2 L D2 B2 R B2 L B2 R U2 F' D2 U2 L D' R2 B2 F' U2 L2
28.28

z y' R' D
y U R U' R' U2 y' R U' R'
edit: i give up reconstructing, it had the r'ul' N perm


----------



## timeless (Mar 21, 2012)

5. 22.90 D2 L F2 L' U R' L' B2 U' B R2 F' R2 B R2 F D2 L2 U2 B2


----------



## cubernya (Mar 21, 2012)

timeless said:


> 5. 22.90 D2 L F2 L' U R' L' B2 U' B R2 F' R2 B R2 F D2 L2 U2 B2


 
Hehe I actually used some multislotting (really just insertions) in that solve (bolded)

y x2
E R (D U') // Cross (4/4)
R2 F R *U* R *U* F' // 1st slot + set up 2nd (7/11)
U R' U' R // 2nd slot (4/15)
y' F' L2 D' L' D L2 U2 L F // 3rd + 4th slot (9/24)
U2 F' U2 F2 U R U' R2 F' R U R U2 R' // 1LLL (14/38)

Meh, decent solution


----------



## Brest (Mar 22, 2012)

R2 D L2 U L2 F2 D L2 D' L2 U2 L U' F D' R2 L2 U2 L F' D' U2


Spoiler



11 move F2B!

y x2 D2 r' U' R U' F R F' R U' R'


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 23, 2012)

F B L' F2 L U B' L U2 R2 U2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F2


Spoiler



y' // Inspection
R2 U2 F R' // X cross
U' R U' R' y U R U' R' // F2L 2
y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 3
L U L' // F2L 4 (
U2 f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

9.60 Seconds
48 HTM
5 HTPS
58 ETM
6 ETPS


----------



## Brest (Mar 23, 2012)

B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 F' R' B D F2 R' B' R U' L2


Spoiler



z2 R D2 F' D' // Xcross
U' R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U' l U' R' U // 3rd pair
L' U L U' l' // EOLS
U L' U R U' L U R' // CLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Athefre (Mar 25, 2012)

B2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 D B2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' R' D' R B U

Block 1: x' UF'UF' x' U'RU'M'B'
Block 2: RUR'U'R2U2 R'M'UR'
LSE: U'MU2M'U'M'U2M'UM2


----------



## timeless (Mar 26, 2012)

R2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B' F' L' D' L2 R2 U2 F D' L'
not sure how to preserve both pair


----------



## Athefre (Mar 26, 2012)

R U' D2 L2 F U B' L' U' B L2 B' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B D2 B2

*Block 1:* y2 D'U2B
*Block 2 + CMLL:* UR'U'RUR'U'RU2M2U
*LSE:* x2 UR'U'M'URU' u2M'u2r


----------



## rock1313 (Mar 27, 2012)

R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L B' U R B' L U F' L' R2 



Spoiler



cross: y D2 U' R' F D2
1st pair: U L' U' L
2nd pair: y U' L' U' L 
3rd pair: U2 y R U R' 
4th pair: U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L
OLL: U2 f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F' U

40 moves



wow! 3 easy pairs and a PLL skip


----------



## ottozing (Mar 27, 2012)

U F D2 B U L2 F2 U B U R' F' U F R B' U' L2 U B' U2 B2 D L2 D2


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 27, 2012)

R F B U B' F R' D2 L U' D B' U' F2 L' U' L B2 L' D2 B' D' B' R F



Spoiler: 9 move Triple Xcross



y2B'LFU'R2L'B2LR' Not great really


----------



## conn9 (Mar 27, 2012)

U' R2 B2 R2 L' U' R2 D' F2 D2 F B2 D2 L Rw F' Fw R U2 F Rw2 B' U F2 R' F2 L' R2 B' R2 Rw' B' D2 U Uw2 Fw2 F2 R2 F' R'

Only 6 wide moves.

Edit: Probably not that special, seeing as though 2x2 scrambles are really short and the outer layer turns kind of scramble the centres anyway.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 27, 2012)

For 4x4: f u2 L U2 f2 U2 R' D2 R2 D F R' U' F' u2 F2 L2 U D' B' L2 B' f2 r2 F' U L2 R F2 B r2 D F' f R D' U' B f u

F/B centers solved in one move; all centers FMCed in 11 moves.


----------



## MiPiCubed (Mar 28, 2012)

*Ridiculously Lucky Scramble*

My friend who averages 28 seconds just got a 10.5 second solve with this scramble. 3 move inserts and a last layer skip. Wow. 
F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D B2 D L2 U B2 F L' R B' R U2 F2 U2 F'
Cross: y x U2 L U R' D' x' 
F2L 1: U R U R' 
F2L 2: L U L' 
F2L 3: R' U R 
F2L 4: y' U R U R' U2 R U' R' 
LL Skip: U


----------



## cubernya (Mar 28, 2012)

MiPiCubed said:


> My friend who averages 28 seconds just got a 10.5 second solve with this scramble. 3 move inserts and a last layer skip. Wow.
> F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D B2 D L2 U B2 F L' R B' R U2 F2 U2 F'
> Cross: y x U2 L U R' D' x'
> F2L 1: U R U R'
> ...


 
Why was the scramble only 20 moves?


----------



## MiPiCubed (Mar 28, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Why was the scramble only 20 moves?


 
I use qq timer, it gives me 20 move scrambles.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 28, 2012)

L D' B' L F' D' L F L2 B' D B D2 F U' L' B' R2 F L U R' F R2 U'


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 28, 2012)

ottozing said:


> L D' B' L F' D' L F L2 B' D B D2 F U' L' B' R2 F L U R' F R2 U'


 
really easy x cross on that


----------



## ottozing (Mar 28, 2012)

yeppers. but i screwed up and got like a 14 second solve 

EDIT: wat wat wat? just got this scramble from qqtimer - U L' D2 R' B' F' D2 L2 R D' U2 B' U2 F' D2 R' F L D2 R' D' B R U' R'


----------



## Benjamins (Mar 28, 2012)

F2 U R2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F' D2 U' F2 L F2 L F' L2 U'


----------



## ottozing (Mar 29, 2012)

R2 F2 L F2 D2 B R' U' L' F L D L' B' U2 R D' B2 R' U' R' F D B' D'


----------



## Julian (Mar 29, 2012)

ottozing said:


> R2 F2 L F2 D2 B R' U' L' F L D L' B' U2 R D' B2 R' U' R' F D B' D'


y' U R' F L y' U R2 U' R'
y R U R'
U2 y' L' U L U' L' U L U2 F R U R' F'
R U R' U R U2 R'
U'


----------



## timeless (Mar 29, 2012)

5. (18.46) F2 U R2 U B2 U L2 B2 L2 D' B2 L D F2 D' F U' R' F L U2


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 30, 2012)

ottozing said:


> R2 F2 L F2 D2 B R' U' L' F L D L' B' U2 R D' B2 R' U' R' F D B' D'



y' U R' F L F // xcross (5) 
U' L' U L2 U' L' // pair 2 (6, 11)
U R L' U2 L R' U' M' U R U' r' // f2l + OLL (13, 24)
f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U // PLL (13, 37)

37 HTM


----------



## conn9 (Mar 30, 2012)

D' L2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U B2 R2 D' L' D U2 L2 F' D R' F L F


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Mar 30, 2012)

U F U2 F R' F2 R U' F' U L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 B2 D L2

3 move x-cross


----------



## Brest (Mar 31, 2012)

F2 R2 D' L' B U2 Uw' F' Uw2 F' Fw2 B2 U' R2 Fw2 U D2 F' U R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 Rw2 U' Uw' D' F' B2 L2 R B2 U D R2 B Rw2 Fw2 B2


Spoiler



Crazy scramble. Opposite W/Y centres. Two free W cross pairs for Yau. 81stm! lolol

F2 R2 D' L' B U2 u' F' u2 F' f2 B2 U' R2 f2 U D2 F' U R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 r2 U' u' D' F' B2 L2 R B2 U D R2 B r2 f2 B2

x' y' // inspection
1st 2 centres and 3 cross dedges
U // WR
l U // WO
x' U' 2L' U // WB
last 4 centres and finish cross
r2' L U' 3r' r U' r // green
U r' U2 r // orange
3r' U2 3r' r U' r2' 3r U2 r // red/blue
U' l U L' U' z' // WG
finish edges
U R U' y R' F' U' R d' // YR/YG/OB
R U R' u U2 F R' F' R u' // YB/GO
R U' R' u U' F R' F' R u' // GR/RB/YO
3x3x3
R' U R // GR pair
y (r2 x') U2 D2 (r2' x) // fix centres
R' U R y L U L' // GO pair
U' R U' R' // BR pair
y' U R L' U R U' L U R2 U // LSLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
Step	STM	ETM
[COLOR="red"]Total	81	91[/COLOR]
		
Step 1	6	7
Step 2	22	26
Step 3	28	29
Redux	56	62
		
F2L	16	19
LL	9	10
3x3x3	25	29
```


----------



## AndersB (Mar 31, 2012)

L2 D2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B U2 L R' U B D L2 R U' F U' 

Rouxers? I got 27.06 with this when I did Roux, and it's like my 5th time solving like that


----------



## ottozing (Apr 1, 2012)

2x2 scramble from qqtimer (lol)

U F' R F2 R' F U R2 U2


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 1, 2012)

R' B F' D' U R' L U L' B D2 F2 U' R L F2 D F B R U2 L2 F' B L 
3 move roux block. (iiTimer)


----------



## Petezorzz (Apr 2, 2012)

QQTimer Scramble
U2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 R' D' B R' D2 F2 D2 B2 R2



Spoiler



x2 y'
D2 L [2]
U R U R' y L U2 L' U L U' L' [13]
L' U' L U L' U2 L U' L' U L [24]
R U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' [35]
U' R' U' R U y R U R'[43]
U R U2 R2' F R F' U2 R' F R F' [55]
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' [70]



Some F2L pairs were the same case. A lot of moves, but can be performed quickly.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 2, 2012)

Petezorzz said:


> QQTimer Scramble
> U2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 R' D' B R' D2 F2 D2 B2 R2
> 
> 
> ...


 
or

x2 y'
D2 L
y' U' R B' R' B R U R'
y U R U' R' Rw U' Rw' U2 Rw U Rw'
D U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' D'
U R U' R' U R U' y' Rw' U' R U' R' U' Rw B2
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U'


----------



## ottozing (Apr 2, 2012)

another 2x2 scramble

R U F' U2 R U2 F' U' 

i actually knew this eg case and got 1.5 ish lol


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 2, 2012)

Weird:

4x4 Scramble

U Uw2 F Fw' L' Uw2 B2 F2 D2 Fw U' Fw R' Rw2 Fw' U Fw2 *B' F2 L2 F' B2 R F2 B2 D2 B2 L' U B' L F D' L2* Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw U' Uw2


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Apr 3, 2012)

F' R' F D F D2 B U' B' R' F2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 B' L2 B2 U2


----------



## conn9 (Apr 4, 2012)

U2 B F2 D2 L2 F L2 B L2 D2 R2 D' L' B2 L' D R2 F' U B2


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 5, 2012)

F' U' R2 B' F' D2 F' L U F D' F L' D2 R' U L' D B2 D U R F R L2
ewcross


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 5, 2012)

Petezorzz said:


> QQTimer Scramble
> U2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 R' D' B R' D2 F2 D2 B2 R2
> 
> Some F2L pairs were the same case. A lot of moves, but can be performed quickly.



Way awesomer solution : 

x2 y D2 R // Cross (2)
D U R U2 R' U R U' R' D' // Pairs 1+2 (10, 12)
U L U L' // Pair 3 (4, 16)
d' R U R' // Pair 4 (4, 20)
U2 R' U2 R B' R B R2' U2 R // OLLCP (10, 30)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL (7, 37)

37 STM




spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> F' R' F D F D2 B U' B' R' F2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 L2 B' L2 B2 U2


 
x2 y F' D R' L' y' R2 U' R2' // XXCross (7)
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // Pair 3 (8, 15)
U L U L' // Pair 4 (4, 19)
r' R2 U R' U r U2' r' U M' // OLL (10, 29)
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 // PLL (7, 36)

36 STM




conn9 said:


> U2 B F2 D2 L2 F L2 B L2 D2 R2 D' L' B2 L' D R2 F' U B2



x2 y D L' R U' R' U R U r U2 r' // XXCross (11)
R' L' F' U' F U' R U L // 3rd/4th pairs (9, 20)
l U' R2' D R2 U R2' D' R x // OLLCP (9, 29)
M2 u M' u2 M' u M2 // EPLL (7, 36)

36 STM


----------



## ottozing (Apr 5, 2012)

L2 R' B F U' L' R U' F' U2 D2 L' D F L' B' R2 F' L U B2 F2 R' U' F 

R' L F' L F U2 R L' U2 F' D2 F2 D2 B2 U F U L2 D2 F L F2 U F' B2


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Apr 5, 2012)

F2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 L2 D B R2 B L' U2 B U B D F

Would you fix the cross first, or do an F2L pair?


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 5, 2012)

spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> F2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 L2 D B R2 B L' U2 B U B D F
> 
> Would you fix the cross first, or do an F2L pair?


 
I would do the green-orange pair, and then pop out and solve the cross (M2 U2 M2).


----------



## dcuber98 (Apr 5, 2012)

R' L U R U L F D L F2 R2 L F' U R' L2 U D R' D B2 U2 B2 R' D

Two move x-cross. I got this off cstimer. This doesn't mean anything about the scrambler right?


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 6, 2012)

B2 L B2 U2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 F D R' B2 L' U' L2 B'


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 9, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> B2 L B2 U2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 F D R' B2 L' U' L2 B'


 


Spoiler: Roux



x2 M U r U' y x // 1st block (4)
M' U' M U' R U r // 2nd square (7, 11) 
U R U' R' M' U' R U2 R' // 2nd pair (9, 20)
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // CMLL (8, 28)
M' U' M' U M2 U2 M' U' // LSE (8, 36)

alg.garron

36 STM


----------



## ottozing (Apr 9, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> B2 L B2 U2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 F D R' B2 L' U' L2 B'


 
x' z' R Uw R' Uw'
U Rw' U' Rw M' U' Rw2
y F M' U' M
y' R U2 R U2 R U R U R'
U' F R2 U' R U' R U' R' U2 R' U R2 F'
M2 U M U2 M' U M2

oblbl


----------



## timeless (Apr 9, 2012)

5. (29.79) U2 F2 D' R2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U2 R' F2 R B' D R2 B F D B 
failed this so badly


----------



## MWilson (Apr 9, 2012)

R L2 U' F D' U' F2 B2 L' D R B U2 D B2 D U' B D2 L2 R' B2 F2 R U2


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Apr 10, 2012)

F' B' R L2 F' U' R U L U2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 L2 D R2 U L2


----------



## chrissyD (Apr 10, 2012)

D B2 D' R2 U B2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 L' U' F L' D B L' B' R' F2


Spoiler: 4 Move first block



x' U' L U F'


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 10, 2012)

2x2: R F R' U' F2 R' U R' U'

Permutation skip.


----------



## Athefre (Apr 10, 2012)

B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U' R2 U' B D' R' B' D R2 F' L D U2

Have fun!


----------



## Julian (Apr 11, 2012)

U2 R' B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R' B2 F U2 B2 F L' U L' U

speedsolve/bld


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 12, 2012)

U2 R' F2 U' F' R U


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 12, 2012)

F R' U' R' U' R U2 R F' U2
5 moves


----------



## timeless (Apr 12, 2012)

23.58 R' L2 D R L F2 R' F' U' L' D B2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 D' L2 F2 B2 orange


Spoiler



x' z' //inspection
U R2 y' R' u R' u' //xcross
y' U' y2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' //2nd pair
U y R U' R' U R' U' R //3rd pair
U y U z U' R U R2 U' R U R z' //4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2 //PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 12, 2012)

(9.03) D B R2 F' R2 F L D B U2 B' L' D B2 R' D2 U2 L R D R' L2 D L F'



Spoiler: reconstruction



x2 D R D
U' R' U2 R y' U' R' U R
L U L' R U' R' U2 L' U L
U2 L U L'
U' r R2' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2

50 ETM
5.54 ETPS


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 12, 2012)

U' B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 B2 U' L F D L2 U' B D' B' F D'

BLD


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 13, 2012)

R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D F2 U F2 L2 D2 F U2 F D' F2 R' F D L2 F D'

lol F


----------



## whauk (Apr 13, 2012)

R' F2 R2 D' U L' U F2 L F2 L' U B2 R' L' D2 U R U' L2 B2 L2 B2 U' L'
all edges oriented


----------



## Brest (Apr 14, 2012)

B2 D2 R2 U B2 D' U2 F2 D2 L2 U' F L' U2 B' U2 F2 L U' F2 R2


Spoiler



y x' R U R' U L U2 // pseudo cross
x2' R U' R' U x // 1st edge
y' R U R' u' // XXcross
R U' R' // 3rd pair
U y R' U2 R U R' U' R // 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U' // AUF
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 14, 2012)

B D U B' U' B' R' B' D R2 B R2 L B D2 B' F2 R F U' L R' D L B


----------



## ottozing (Apr 16, 2012)

B' R B2 D2 F D F B R2 U2 L' D2 F' U F' L' D B2 U D2 F' L' B R F'


----------



## cubersmith (Apr 16, 2012)

I legit just got this on prisma: U F R2 F' U2 F R

antisune and U


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 17, 2012)

(9.35) L2 B F' D' L2 B' L2 D F R F R F2 L2 D R2 U2 L R2 U' F U F2 D R2



Spoiler: Reconstruction



z2 D' R' U' R' F D2 R' // Cross (7)
y U L U' L' // 1st pair (5, 12)
L' U2 L // 2nd pair (3, 15)
U' U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 3rd pair (9, 24)
y' R' U R // 4th pair (4, 28)
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL (8, 36)
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U' // PLL (20, 56)

alg.garron


56 ETM
5.99 ETPS


EDIT: Moar

9.21 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 D' L' B' F' D R2 U2 F D L F' R 



Spoiler: Reconstruction



z2 x L U y' R' U R' U R' z // Accidental XCross (8)
y R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R // 2nd pair (12, 20)
L U' L' R U' R' // 3rd pair (6, 26)
y U' y R U' R' y U' L' U L // 4th pair (11, 37)
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL (8, 45)
U' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL (15, 60)

alg.garron


60 ETM
6.51 ETPS


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 18, 2012)

L2 U2 R2 L2 U R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' B' L2 F' L' F U2 F' U F2 L' U'


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 19, 2012)

R2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 R2 F' U' F R D' R' U2 F R2 - from qqtimer

No L or B turns, super easy to do lol.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 19, 2012)

B L R2 D2 B U' F' U L U' L F2 U B' R' B2 R' U2 R' F D' F' U' R U2 

and

R' L' U F2 R F2 U' D F U' F2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 19, 2012)

look on the Front when done with this scramble U F' D R B2 U2 F U' B U R' D' R F' U2 D B2 F R' L2 F R L2 F2 B2

left on the scramble U' L' F' D2 B2 L2 B2 F' L2 D' R' U' F' R2 U2 F' U D B' D2 L R2 U' R U2

Otega solvers heres a 2x2 scramble for you F R F' R2 F' U2 F U' R


----------



## Julian (Apr 19, 2012)

ottozing said:


> R' L' U F2 R F2 U' D F U' F2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2


Lololol 5.84


Spoiler



D R U R
y' y r U' r' F
y' R' U R
y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U2 F R U R' U' F'
U

23 moves HTM



EDIT: R' F' D' R' D' L' U B' L U2 L' B2 L U2 D2 L B2 L2

x' y2 R' U' x (U D) R2 U' R'
U R' U' R
L U' L' U L' U' L
U2 L U' L' U L U' L' U2 L U' L'
U2 R' F R2 B' R2 F' R2 B R'
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 20, 2012)

Fw Uw2 L' Uw2 D Fw F R' L2 F' R2 B R' U2 F' L' D' L' D F' B U F R D2 U2 F' L2 Rw2 U Fw2 U2 F2 Rw2 F R F R D L' 

4x4.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 20, 2012)

R U L U F2 D2 L B2 U B2 R2 L2 U B2 D' F2 U L2 U F2 D' B2 D U


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 20, 2012)

(-2, 0)/(5, -1)/(1,-2)/(2,-1)/(-2,1)/(-1,-4)/(-5,-5)/(-1,0)/(-3,-3) rarely shapeshifts this is a Square-1 scramble


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 21, 2012)

4x4

F' B' Rw' F B' Fw' R2 F2 B2 Fw Uw D Rw U' Uw' B' L U B Rw L' Uw U2 D2 R Fw' F' B' L B' L' F Uw L F D B Fw2 Rw R'


Also:
U' D' F U2 R' F R' D R F2 R2 F U' D' L' U' R' U Rw2 B2 F' U2 D Uw2 R' D2 Fw D Rw2 L D L Rw Uw2 D' Rw L' F2 L2 R2


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 21, 2012)

B U2 F D2 L2 D2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 L' D' R B' F2 L' D R2 U R'
Cross on D. Literally


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 21, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> B U2 F D2 L2 D2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 L' D' R B' F2 L' D R2 U R'
> Cross on D. Literally


 
best scramble ever what is the chances of a cross already after scramble


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 21, 2012)

1/190080. Weird that I got this, yet I don't have a LL skip on 3x3 (1/15552 chance)


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 21, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> 1/190080. Weird that I got this, yet I don't have a LL skip on 3x3 (1/15552 chance)


 
Really? you haven't got a last layer skip but you have a cross skip? That is weird what time did you get and what do you average?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Apr 22, 2012)

L2 U2 F2 D2 U L2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' B' F2 D2 U L' U2 B D2 L D


----------



## Julian (Apr 22, 2012)

R2 L' U' R' B L' U R B' L2 U2 B2 R U2 L' B2 L F2 U2 R



Spoiler



x2 y L F' R2 u' L'
L' U L U R' U' R
U' L' U' L U2 L' U L
U L U' L U L' B L B'
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U





Spoiler



x2 y L F' R2 u' L'
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
U' L U L' U2 L U L'
U' L' U L U' L' U' L
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U2


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 23, 2012)

B U2 R2 B' U2 F D2 F' L2 U2 R D' L' F R' B' F U2 R B2


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 23, 2012)

D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 U R2 U2 R2 F D R' U2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2

Just got it on qqtimer while doing roux :/ 12.06 fridrich.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 23, 2012)

U' L' U2 L' B2 U' L U2 L U2 R' F2 D2 B2 L D2

16 moves from qqtimer.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 24, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> B U2 R2 B' U2 F D2 F' L2 U2 R D' L' F R' B' F U2 R B2


 
lol x cross

z' R D R' D' R2 Uw R' Uw' R'
U2 R' F R F' y R U' R'
y' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
U2 L' U' L U L' U' L
U' Rw U2 R' U' R U Rw'
M2 U2 M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 26, 2012)

(-5,6) / (6,5) / (0,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (-5,-3) / (0,6) / (-1,-3) / (-3,0) / (1,6) / (0,-1) / (0,6) / (3,3) Square-1 PB scramble for me  14.07



Spoiler



Kite-kite from beginning.
Then easy CO with EO+CP skip and then a U-perm and fix the layers


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 26, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> (-5,6) / (6,5) / (0,6) / (-3,6) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (-5,-3) / (0,6) / (-1,-3) / (-3,0) / (1,6) / (0,-1) / (0,6) / (3,3) Square-1 PB scramble for me  14.07
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you get EO + CP skip, what is the CO algorithm that you used?


----------



## Julian (Apr 26, 2012)

R2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 U B2 U2 R' D' R2 F2 R' B L2 U' F2 U'

y' U' R2 U' x U2 r' y R'
L' U' L U' L' U' L
U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R
R U R' U2 R U2 R'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 26, 2012)

11.31 U' L2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' R' D2 U L' F2 L' R B' D U' 



Spoiler: my start



x2 y' R' F U F2 r' U r // xcross (7)


----------



## Julian (Apr 27, 2012)

R2 L F2 D2 L D2 B2 R' F U' L2 U F2 L2 D' B2 D F2 R2 B2



Spoiler



B' L' U2 B


----------



## ottozing (Apr 27, 2012)

U2 F' D L2 B2 D2 L F' R2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 B L2 D R U' B' U' R D' R'



Spoiler



x2 L2 F'
R2 U R U' R2
Rw U' Rw' F y' U2 R' U R
R U2 R' Dw' L U L'
y' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
U' M' U' M U2 M' U' M
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 27, 2012)

L O L

13.59 - B2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 R B' D' B2 R2 B R U B' R



Spoiler: Freeefaaawp?



z2 U' R' // 1st/2nd pair (2)
y' l' U2 l // 1st cross edge (4, 6)
y M' U2 M // 2nd cross edge (4, 10)
U' R' U R // 3rd pair (4, 14)
M U' M' // 3rd cross edge (3, 17)
y2 R U2 R' y' M' U2 M // 4th cross edge (8, 25)
U y R U R' // 4th pair (5, 30)
U2 r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL (8, 38)
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U // PLL (19, 57)

57+ ETM
5+ rotations during F2L





Julian said:


> R2 L F2 D2 L D2 B2 R' F U' L2 U F2 L2 D' B2 D F2 R2 B2
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler: Ridiculous



x2 F' L' D2 F // 2x2x3 (4) 
U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U' R' // F2L (10, 14)

14 move F2L


----------



## Julian (Apr 27, 2012)

R2 B2 U F2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' R B D R' U' R' B L' D' U



Spoiler



x2 D' L' U' F2 L' F'
R' U2 R U R' U' R
y' R U' R' U' R U' R2 F R F'
U2 R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2





Spoiler



x2 D' L' U' L' F'
R' U2 R U R' U' R
lol
U x M' U' M U2 M' U' M x'
U2 R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U2


----------



## ottozing (Apr 27, 2012)

B R2 D' B' U' F' U R B2 U' B2 D2 R L2 D2 F2 R F2 D2 R F2 L



Spoiler



y U' D R' D' R' D2
R U' R' U R' U' R
U2 L U L'
y' R' U' R' F R2 F' R U' R'
Rw' U Rw U Rw' U' Rw B U' B'
U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 29, 2012)

U L2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U' F R' B R U' B' R F2 R2 U2

Good for Fridrich and Roux, a lot of blocks and 2 move cross/5 move X cross on blue


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 29, 2012)

15 move 3x3 scramble

edit: F' D2 B' F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B D2 B2 L' D R D' F' L' B' L' F' U2


----------



## A Leman (Apr 29, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> L O L
> 
> 13.59 - B2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 R B' D' B2 R2 B R U B' R
> 
> ...



Thanks, that first one led to this crazy solve. The whole cube was coming together without much effort.

B2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 R B' D' B2 R2 B R U B' R

Inspection z2 
U2 L2 F’ L2 U R’ 1x2x3 block (6)
y r U’ r’ R’ U’ r’ U R’ U r R U R U’ R (3 pairs and a connected F2l) (21)
U’R’UR (WV) (25)
y’ RUR’F’RU2R’U2R’FRURU2R’ (PLL)(40)


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 30, 2012)

B2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U' L D2 L D' B2 R' F' R' D'


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 30, 2012)

B2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 R B F2 L' B' R F U2 F U2

Got my new 8.15 PB 3x3 single on this.



Spoiler: Solution



x2 y U R2 D' L2 R' U2 R F2 (8)
y R' F R F' R U' R' (7/15)
F' U' L' U L F (6/21)
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (9/30)



8 move triple x-cross. :O


----------



## Rpotts (May 1, 2012)

10.05 - L2 R2 D2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' F2 L' D U L' D2 B R B D' F'



Spoiler: Reconstruction



x2 y' L F' D2 R2' F D y' R2 // XCross (8)
U' y' L U' L' // 2nd pair (5, 13)
R U R' U R U R' // 3rd pair (7, 20)
U y' R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair (9, 29)
U' r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL (8, 37)
U' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL (16, 53)

53 TPS 
5.27 ETPS

alg.garron


----------



## ben1996123 (May 1, 2012)

R2 B2 D F2 U' R2 U F2 D2 R2 U F D' B F2 L2 D2 B U'

cross skip on B


----------



## Eleredo (May 1, 2012)

Awesome 

I had a similar one but on D:
B' L2 B' U L2 U2 F U' D2 R2 F U B D R F U F2 R D R B2 D' B D'


----------



## Sa967St (May 1, 2012)

Got this on qqtimer. Cross on U.

F2 L2 D2 F' L2 R2 B2 F' D2 R2 D' L' D2 U' R B' F2 R B'



Spoiler



Couldn't find a good way to finish it off, but here's a cool start:

z2 R U' R' y' R U2 R' D' // x-cross and stuff
U' R' F R F' // second slot
U2 y' L' U L // third slot
U2 y' R' U2 R U' R' U' R l U' R' U l' U2 R // LS + OLL cancellation
U' y' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL

alg.garron


----------



## Rpotts (May 2, 2012)

11.91 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R B2 D2 L U' B2 U' F L2 D' B' L F R' 



Spoiler: Reconstruction



x2 y
R2 F2 y U2 R' F // Xcross (6)
y2 U L' U L // 2nd pair (5, 11)
R U2 R' U y' L U' L' // 3rd pair (8, 19)
U2 R' U' R U' y R U R' // 4th pair (9, 28)
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL (9, 37)
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U2 // PLL (12, 49)

alg.garron

49 ETM
4.11 ETPS :c


----------



## Cheese11 (May 2, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Got this on qqtimer. Cross on U.
> 
> F2 L2 D2 F' L2 R2 B2 F' D2 R2 D' L' D2 U' R B' F2 R B'
> 
> ...


 
Oh wow. This is amazing..


----------



## Sillas (May 2, 2012)

4x4 :
B' U' u2 B2 R U' F D2 F U B' F' U2 f2 r2 L f' F' u r B f u' r R2 L D B r D2 f' D B' F L2 D u2 R2 F D'

http://www.qqtimer.net/


----------



## ottozing (May 2, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Got this on qqtimer. Cross on U.
> 
> F2 L2 D2 F' L2 R2 B2 F' D2 R2 D' L' D2 U' R B' F2 R B'
> 
> ...


 
heres what i got my first try

x2 L U' L' R' U' R D'
U2 L' U L
R U R' U2 y R U R'
U' L' U L U2 y' Rw' F R F' M'
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R


----------



## Brest (May 2, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> F2 L2 D2 F' L2 R2 B2 F' D2 R2 D' L' D2 U' R B' F2 R B'


z2 R U' R' // insert edge
F U2 F' u' // Xcross / preserve 2 pairs
R U' R' // 2nd pair
U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair
U F R U R' U2 F' // EOLS
U R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R' // ZBLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## ottozing (May 2, 2012)

U F2 U F' R' D2 F' L2 B D' B U2 F L U2 L' F' D' L' D' L' F L2 F' R2 F B'


----------



## Rpotts (May 2, 2012)

ottozing said:


> U F2 U F' R' D2 F' L2 B D' B U2 F L U2 L' F' D' L' D' L' F L2 F' R2 F B'





Spoiler: lol



y' L U2 L' y D U R' U R U' R' U' R D' // Pair 1,2
y' U2 R U' R' L' U L // Pair 3
U2 R U' R' U2 F' L' U' L F // EOLS
y' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U // 2GLL

alg.garron


----------



## Rpotts (May 4, 2012)

L D2 F2 L2 R U2 F2 R B2 L B L' D R' D' R D U' F


----------



## ThomasJE (May 6, 2012)

U R2 U F R' U2 R U' R2 U2

Green layer already done (good for CN CLL/Ortega)


----------



## jonlin (May 6, 2012)

B2 L' F L F2 U2 R U' L2 B2 D2 F2 R F2 R2 F2 L D2 R2
2x2x2 block done.
WTF


----------



## Julian (May 7, 2012)

L2 B L2 B' L2 B D2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 F' D B2 U L' B2 R


----------



## ben1996123 (May 7, 2012)

Julian said:


> L2 B L2 B' L2 B D2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 F' D B2 U L' B2 R



14.30

z' x2
D r'
R U' R U2 F R' F' U2 F' U2 F M' U2 R U' R'
L' U' L U' L' U' R U' L U R'
U' M' U2 M' U' M U' M' U' M'
U2 M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M U


----------



## Rpotts (May 7, 2012)

D' R2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 R U B' R2 D B2 L2 F' U' F



Spoiler



B2 R' B' L' U2 L D' L' R2 U' L // XXCross (11)
U L U' L' U' R' U' R // 3rd pair (8, 19)
L U' L' U' B' U B // 4th pair (7, 26)
y F U R U' F' r U R' U' r' U' // OLLCP (11, 37)
// EPLL skip

alg.garron


B2 R' B' L' U2 L D' L' R2 U' L // XXCross (11)
U L U' L' U' R' U' R // 3rd pair (8, 19)
L U' L' U' L U' L' // Setup (7, 26)
y' L' U' L U L' U L // WV (7, 33)
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 // PLL (9, 42)

alg.garron



U L2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 L' R2 F R' D L2 B U F U



Spoiler



x2 R' U R' U' R // 3 pairs (5)


----------



## Tao Yu (May 7, 2012)

U R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 U' F2 D L U' R2 L' B L' F' D' L2 U2

wtf

Got 9.60 lolfail


----------



## Cheese11 (May 8, 2012)

L U2 B2 U2 B' L2 F2 L U2 B' U2 L2 B' L F' D2 R B2 R U2 R2 L D R2 U2

Best Roux scramble evar.


----------



## Rpotts (May 9, 2012)

10.83 R2 U2 B F2 D2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' L' D L B D B' U' L' B 



Spoiler



x2 y'
R' U' F2 L' // Cross (4)
R U' R' U R U' R' U' L U' L' // 1st pair (11, 15)
U2 R2 u' R2' u R2 // 2nd pair (6, 21)
U y' R' U R // 3rd pair (4, 25)
U y' R' U' R // 4th pair (4, 29)
U2 r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL (8, 37)
U F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U' // PLL (14, 51)

alg.garron

51 HTM





Spoiler: EDIT: Way cooler solution



x2 y'
R' U' F2 L' // Cross (4)
U L' U' R' U' R L' u L2 u' L2 // Pairs 1,2 (11, 15)
y' R' U2 R2 U' R' // 3rd pair (5, 20)
f U R2 U' f' // 4th pair (4, 25)
F' L' U L U' F y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2// LL (15, 40)

alg.garron


----------



## Tao Yu (May 9, 2012)

R U2 R F2 D' L' B U2 L R2 D F2 U' D2 B' D2 F2 U D2 L2 D U2 L2 U2 R

lol. Got 8.53

Edit: D2 L2 D L U2 R2 D' F D U B2 L' B U' B' D2 R L2 D2 U B' R' F2 L U' 



Spoiler



z2FB'DR'DR'


----------



## Sillas (May 9, 2012)

R2 D2 R2 B' U2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 F' R B' L2 B2 D B2 F U2 L' R'
Easy.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 10, 2012)

U2 B F' U2 B D2 U2 F R2 D2 L' B' F2 L2 D' R' B D2 F U

You can get a PLL skip on this, but I can't for the life of me remember how I did it. Sorry.


----------



## ottozing (May 10, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> U2 B F' U2 B D2 U2 F R2 D2 L' B' F2 L2 D' R' B D2 F U
> 
> You can get a PLL skip on this, but I can't for the life of me remember how I did it. Sorry.



it also has a pretty nice f2l

D R U' D R (cross + first pair setup)
F U' F' (first pair)
Dw' R L' U L R' (second pair)
U' y L' U L' U2 L' U L (third pair + fourth pair setup)
Dw R' U R (fourth pair)
U' Rw U' Rw2' U Rw2 U Rw2' U' Rw (oll)
R2' Uw' R U' R U R' Uw R2 Fw R' Fw' U' (pll)


----------



## Benjamins (May 10, 2012)

Using my own Scramble: L2 U' F2 D L2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 D L' B' F2 L' B L' D B D2 R2

y' // Inspection
R D' R2 // Cross
U2 R U' R' // first
y R U R' // second
U2 R' U R // third
y' R' U R U' R' U' R //fourth
L' U2 L U2 l F' L' F // COLL
M u' M' u2 M' u' M2 // EPLL

38 STM Moves - CFOP


----------



## ben1996123 (May 11, 2012)

Benjamins said:


> Using my own Scramble: L2 U' F2 D L2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 D L' B' F2 L' B L' D B D2 R2
> 
> y' // Inspection
> R D' R2 // Cross
> ...



36 moves, not 38


----------



## ottozing (May 11, 2012)

D B2 D B' D' L F B2 D2 R D' B' D' F D B L2 D' U2 L' D2 B' R U D2


----------



## ben1996123 (May 11, 2012)

Cross semiskip: D B2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 U' B' U' R B R2 B2 F R U2
Easy roux: U2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 U R2 B2 R2 B' L U2 B R' U2 B D U' B2


----------



## cubernya (May 12, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Cross semiskip: D B2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 U' B' U' R B R2 B2 F R U2
> Easy roux: U2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 U R2 B2 R2 B' L U2 B R' U2 B D U' B2


 
For the cross: I actually just solved the cross and first pair, then I got a double X cross on red (R)


----------



## pdilla (May 12, 2012)

Scramble: R D B L2 F' L' U F B2 U2 B U F L B L' R' D F2 L2 U' B R' U' F

Then do:
L U2 F R' F2 u' L' u

HAVE FUN!



KConny said:


> D F' R' B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 L' R' D2 U' R2 U L2 F2 U' L' B2 F D U2
> 
> That's the easiest scramble I've ever gotten.




y' // insp 
L' D' R D2 U L' U' L' // xxcross
U2 R U' R' // F2L 3
F U F' U F R U' R' F' // EOLS
U R' D R2 U' R' U' R U2 R2 D' R // ZBLL

33 moves

hmmm


----------



## Benjamins (May 13, 2012)

D' R2 D U F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 F L' U' F L D B R' B D2
very easy 7 move xx-cross


----------



## Brest (May 13, 2012)

Benjamins said:


> D' R2 D U F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 F L' U' F L D B R' B D2
> very easy 7 move xx-cross


L D2 L U L F' L' // XXcross (7)
F R' F' R F' U F // EO / 3rd pair (7/14)
U' L U' L' U L U L' // OLS / CP (8/22)
U2 M2' u M' u2 M' u M2' // EPLL (8/30)
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Sillas (May 13, 2012)

11.11 
L F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R D R U' B L' U2 B2 U2 F'


----------



## qqwref (May 14, 2012)

Here's a lolscramble. 10-move xxxcross (although my time was nothing special, 8.29).

F L2 F' L2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' F' U2 L' U' B2 L2 B R F' 


Spoiler



double xcross: y2 x' D' U L U' R U R2' x'
F2L3: y R' U2 R


----------



## Brest (May 14, 2012)

L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 L' F' D R B' L2 B2 R2 D' B


Spoiler



z2 F R' U' R' U R' // 2x2x2
U L U' L y' // 2x2x3
R' U2 R' U2 R' // F2L-1
y' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R // EOLS
F R U R2' F R F' R U' R' F' U' // 22LL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Rpotts (May 15, 2012)

Brest said:


> L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 L' F' D R B' L2 B2 R2 D' B


 


Spoiler



z2 F R' U' R2 // 2x2x2 (4)
y' U' R F U' R U' F // XXCross + setup (7, 11)
y' U R' U' R // F2L-1 (4, 15) 
y' R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L (7, 22)
x' U' R U l' U2 R' U2 R // OLLCP (8, 30)
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 // EPLL (6, 36)

alg.garron

36 STM



No counter clockwise turns - 

F2 L B2 F2 L D2 L D2 R2 B R D2 U F2 R D L R D

Also - 10.70 - D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 U R' U L' R2 B U' B R F L


----------



## Robert-Y (May 16, 2012)

D F2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' B D' U' B F R2 U' B2 F'

EO skip


----------



## Benjamins (May 17, 2012)

R2 U B2 R2 L2 D' F2 D B2 U R2 B' F U' B R B L2 F D' U2

like
5 2x1x1 pairs made


----------



## Jordan Johnson (May 18, 2012)

*Lucky Scramble*

This is an official scramble!!! It's really lucky!!!!!

U2 L U2 L' B' U R' D' L2 D B' R2 U' F2 U F' B' L2 D B2 U F2 L2 R B


----------



## jeff081692 (May 18, 2012)

10.78 I suck at lucky scrambles my best non lucky is 10.71


----------



## cubernya (May 18, 2012)

Jordan Johnson said:


> This is an official scramble!!! It's really lucky!!!!!
> 
> U2 L U2 L' B' U R' D' L2 D B' R2 U' F2 U F' B' L2 D B2 U F2 L2 R B


 
Official scrambles aren't 25 moves 
Also, I highly doubt that an official scramble would have a 1 move x-cross


----------



## Kirjava (May 18, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Also, I highly doubt that an official scramble would have a 1 move x-cross


 
Why?


----------



## Noahaha (May 18, 2012)

I suck at lucky scrambles as well lol. Got a 17.193. 

There's a thread for this btw.


----------



## Skullush (May 18, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Why?


 
Scrambles that are too easy can get thrown out...

EDIT:

x2
R2 U2 R2 F R F'
U B U' B' U L' U' L
y U'R U2 R' U' R U R'
R U R' U' R' F R F'
U2

lol PLL skip


----------



## aronpm (May 18, 2012)

Skullush said:


> Scrambles that are too easy can get thrown out...


 
No they can't


----------



## Godmil (May 18, 2012)

Skullush said:


> Scrambles that are too easy can get thrown out...


 
They're not supposed to be.


----------



## Czery (May 18, 2012)

Godmil said:


> They're not supposed to be.


 
They can be if they are ridiculously easy. 



Spoiler: Princeton 2011


----------



## aronpm (May 18, 2012)

Czery said:


> They can be if they are ridiculously easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Princeton 2011


 
*They are not supposed to be*


----------



## BlueDevil (May 18, 2012)

aronpm said:


> *They are not supposed to be*


 
Wait, so then the WR would be different...


----------



## AustinReed (May 18, 2012)

Czery said:


> They can be if they are ridiculously easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Princeton 2011


 
IIRC he said it was because the judges scrambled wrong.


----------



## ottozing (May 18, 2012)

L' F' U' D R D L' R2 F U' L R' B2 U D2 F' B D2 L B U' R' U R D


----------



## Benjamins (May 18, 2012)

Scramble: B2 R2 D R2 D L2 F2 U F2 D' F2 R D' F' U2 L2 D' R U2 B2 L2

D2 R2 F R D' R2 // Cross 
L U L' U L' U' L U2 L' U L // F2L 1 
U' R' U' R // F2L 2 
r U' R' U R U r' // F2L 3 
y' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // LLLS  
U2 // AUF
38 Moves
9.82 sec


----------



## pdilla (May 19, 2012)

U' F' B2 L' B F L2 B F L' R2 B2 L' U B F D L2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 B F

My new full step PR on this. I wish my look ahead was this clear all the time...

y' // insp
R' F2 D // cross
U L U' L' // F2L 1
U' R' U2 R L' U L // F2L 2
U' R' U' R U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U R U' R' // LS
r' U2 R U R' U r // OLL
U2 R' U2 R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' // PLL
alg.garron

9.06 
47 HTM
5.19 TPS


----------



## Benjamins (May 19, 2012)

B2 F2 U' F2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 R L B' L' F R2 B' U B U

F' D B' L' F L F2 // 2x2x3
y' R U R' L' U2 L // EO
U' F2 U F // up to L3E
U L' M' B' M F' M' B M F L U' // L3E

Can someone please find a better ending? 
I´m not good at edge comms.:fp


----------



## kbh (May 19, 2012)

U B2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 L' B2 U' R' D L' U2 R'

z2 D L D U R' U2 L2 // X-Cross
U' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L
R' U' R U L U' L'
U R' U' R
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
F-perm...

I got a 12.30 pb on it


----------



## cubernya (May 19, 2012)

Benjamins said:


> B2 F2 U' F2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 R L B' L' F R2 B' U B U
> 
> F' D B' L' F L F2 // 2x2x3
> y' R U R' L' U2 L // EO
> ...


 
Your beginning, used insertion finder to get the best insertion 
B2 F2 U' F2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 R L B' L' F R2 B' U B U

F' @ D B' L' F L F' U F' B' U2 B U' L2 U L
Insert at @: F' B R B R' F B' D B' D'
Fewest moves: 22. 4 moves cancelled
The final solution: F2 B R B R' F B' D B2 L' F L F' U F' B' U2 B U' L2 U L

Very nice skeleton, just make sure that you look for those insertions!

Edit: Just looked at your solution, and your L3E had L' M'...that cancels into l' (it takes out 2 moves since M' is a slice)


----------



## FinnGamer (May 19, 2012)

F2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 L2 U' L F2 R' D2 B L R D2
3 edges right+ one corner (3 move belt ^^)


----------



## Benjamins (May 19, 2012)

> Your beginning, used insertion finder to get the best insertion
> B2 F2 U' F2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 R L B' L' F R2 B' U B U
> 
> F' @ D B' L' F L F' U F' B' U2 B U' L2 U L
> ...



It seriously didn´t, I´m noob so I didn´t know what insertion finder is.

Thanks a lot! I just learnt what insertions are from your response.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 21, 2012)

this is the scramble i got my 13.90 official on

(3,2) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-5,-2) / (0,5) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (0,-2)


Solution: 6,0 / 3,2 / 2,1 / 0,3 / 1,-3 / -3,6 / 0,-3 / -1,-1 / 3,0 / -3,0 / 1,1 / 2,-1 / z perm


----------



## uvafan (May 22, 2012)

U R2 F2 U R' D2 R L' U D2 L2 U R' B2 L' D2 R2 U2 R2 L' F2 U D2 F2 R2 

EO skip, for ZZ solvers one line edge in place.


----------



## Czery (May 22, 2012)

jokerman5656 said:


> Solution: 6,0 / 3,2 / 2,1 / 0,3 / 1,-3 /* -3,6* / 0,-3 / -1,-1 / 3,0 / -3,0 / 1,1 / 2,-1 / z perm



1:13.30 lol. For not practicing. 
I think that places you top 40!
anyway, good solve. 
Do you have video?


----------



## cubernya (May 22, 2012)

jokerman5656 said:


> this is the scramble i got my 13.90 official on
> 
> (3,2) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (-5,-2) / (0,5) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (0,4) / (0,3) / (0,2) / (2,0) / (0,-2)
> 
> ...


 
Demanding video


----------



## FinnGamer (May 22, 2012)

R2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U' L2 D R2 B2 R' F U B' U2 L2 D' R B2 F U'
z2 D' U R' D B // XCross


----------



## mycube (May 22, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> R2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U' L2 D R2 B2 R' F U B' U2 L2 D' R B2 F U'
> z2 D' U R' D B // XCross


 
z2 D' U R' B' U' B (U') D B'
for an DoubleXCross
do the U' and you can make a TXC in 13 moves (U' B U B')


----------



## Ickathu (May 22, 2012)

Woah... 4x4
Rw B Uw2 F U' Rw2 F' U2 Rw2 D' Rw D F Uw2 Rw L2 D U2 B R' F' Uw2 B D2 L2 D L2 F' R' L' Rw2 U' L' Uw2 Rw D' Rw2 B2 Uw2 Rw
Trying to figure out whether to use redux, which I stink at, but take advantage of the centers, or Yau, which I'm good at, but not be able to use the centers. I wish I were CN with Yau...

Edit: should have gone with Yau. I did redux and got a 2:03... I average 1:23, but part of that was that I missed 2 edges while I was pairing.


----------



## leonparfitt (May 22, 2012)

2x2 - U' F R' F R2 F' U F' U' (use Ortega)

just got this from qqtimer


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 23, 2012)

U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2

This is the easiest Ortega scramble for 2x2.


----------



## BlueDevil (May 23, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2
> 
> This is the easiest Ortega scramble for 2x2.


 
nope. The post above you has an easier scramble...

(at least for me) Post above: 1.27 first try. Yours: 2.41 first try.
I'm way faster at that other PBL


----------



## Noahaha (May 23, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> nope. The post above you has an easier scramble...
> 
> (at least for me) Post above: 1.27 first try. Yours: 2.41 first try.
> I'm way faster at that other PBL


 
Same. 4 on his, 1.8 on the other. 

R U' R F2 R' U R' no AUF =)


----------



## blackzabbathfan (May 23, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> nope. The post above you has an easier scramble...
> 
> (at least for me) Post above: 1.27 first try. Yours: 2.41 first try.
> I'm way faster at that other PBL



What alg to you use for leonparfitt's PBL?


----------



## BlueDevil (May 23, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> What alg to you use for leonparfitt's PBL?


 
L D' L F2 L' D L'

(same as Noahaha, but upside down). It's my fastest PBL.

It basically ends up being: flick, F2, flick. The L D L parts are done at practically the same instant


----------



## Rpotts (May 24, 2012)

D' U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 U L2 R D2 R B' U2 L' D' B

9.54 U F2 U' F2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 R U B' D2 B2 U B' R B2 R'


Spoiler



x2 U2 r U R' D2 x'
U R U R' L U L'
U' y L' U L U2 R U' R'
L' U' L
U' y U' R' U R
U2 r' U' R U' R' U2 r 
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

alg.garron


50 ETM
5.24 ETPS

Edits:
U' R2 U R2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 R' U' L2 D2 L B' R' B' D' L

D2 R B2 L' U2 R F2 L' U2 L2 R2 D' R' B' R U' L2 B' L F

R2 B2 D2 U2 R F2 D2 L' B2 U2 R2 D' R D' U2 F' L B' L2 U'

ok seriously this is like every other scramble now - 

L2 B R2 D2 F U2 F' U2 L2 B2 R B2 L B2 R2 B L' D B'


Spoiler



x' R' U2 D x' D2
y R U R'
U' L' U' L2 U' L'

13 move F2L-1


----------



## Michael Womack (May 25, 2012)

F2 U F R U' F R' U F' R' 2x2 scramble that I got from CCT timer


----------



## Divineskulls (May 25, 2012)

R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U


Really easy xstar.


----------



## Rpotts (May 25, 2012)

LL scramble : D2 R2 F' U2 F R2 B' D2 F L2 F' U' B' U B



Spoiler



Weirdest LL scramble I've got from qq. The scramble does L perm on B then takes a pair out with U' B' U B. Seen this case before in faz's old sig and elsewhere about the forum but still surprised that I got it from a real scramble and that the scramble contains a whole PLL lol. 

x' y U' L' U L
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'


----------



## Benjamins (May 25, 2012)

B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D' U R2 U' R B' U' L2 B2 F' R' D R2 B'

x2 // inspection
R U' B2 R' // x-cross
u2 L U L' u2 // pair 2
L' U' L U L' U' L U' F' U F // pair 3+4 
U l' U2 L U L' U // OLL
R' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL

36 Moves


----------



## uvafan (May 26, 2012)

F2 L D B D L B F' U L2 F D F B' U2 F' B2 R U F L' D R' F2 L 

2 move EOLine- U B'


----------



## already1329 (May 27, 2012)

White(cross) on top green on front

U' B L' D2 U' L2 B F U2 L2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 B' U2 L R U F2 L2 D' F2 U'

Easy X-Cross, easy F2L, 6 move T OLL, and H-perm. Got my PB of 12.97.


----------



## chrissyD (May 28, 2012)

f2 F' D U B' L' f' D' B' U2 F2 f2 B R U f' L F2 B' R2 B F' D B f' F R' D' B f L U2 B2 L' D2 B2 R' D B f2 

Blue/Green Centres :3


----------



## ben1996123 (May 28, 2012)

B2 L2 B D F' R U' F R2 L2 U2 F U2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2

blocks.

edit: next scramble

F2 B R L' B' R F L2 D R2 B L2 F' D2 B' U2 R2 U2 D2


----------



## Julian (May 28, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> B2 L2 B D F' R U' F R2 L2 U2 F U2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2


z2 M' U x' R' U' R U y L' U L D2
y R U R'
U2 y R U' R' U R U' R'
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U'

L' R F
L' D' L F' D2 F U2
R2 D R D'
R B R B'
U' B' D B' D' B2 U
F2 D R D' F2 U L' U L U2 R2


----------



## emolover (May 29, 2012)

Pain in the ass scramble

F U' R2 B L2 B2 R' D' F B' D2 L' F2 R B2 R2 D2 R2 L F2


----------



## Jaycee (May 29, 2012)

emolover said:


> Pain in the ass scramble
> 
> F U' R2 B L2 B2 R' D' F B' D2 L' F2 R B2 R2 D2 R2 L F2



Not if you use CFOP


----------



## Benjamins (May 29, 2012)

<R,U> Scramble from qqTimer : U R U' R U R U R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U R U2 R2 U' R' U R' U R' U2

1 move F2L!


----------



## Guitarcam96 (May 30, 2012)

D2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 B R2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 U B2 L2 D2 F L2

For ZZ users. All edges oriented.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (May 30, 2012)

D2 L F R2 B' L' U L' B' U F2 U B2 U2 D' F2 D R2 D2 lolwhitecross


----------



## Rpotts (May 30, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> D2 L F R2 B' L' U L' B' U F2 U B2 U2 D' F2 D R2 D2





Spoiler



z2 D' R' U2 F' R // Xcross (5)
D2 R U R' D2 // 2nd pair (5, 10)
U' L' U L // 3rd pair (4, 14)
y' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair (7, 21)
U r' U2 R U R' U r // LL (8, 29)

alg.garron 

29 HTM


----------



## Julian (May 31, 2012)

Weird: B L2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 L2 R' B2 D' R' U2 L' R' U' F D'

y' L2 U F' L2 u R' u'
y U R U' R'
U' y R U' R'
y R U' R2 U R
R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U

Also easy.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 31, 2012)

R2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R' B' L2 D' F U R' D' F' D

F R U'


----------



## Rpotts (May 31, 2012)

R2 D' R2 D L2 U R2 D' L2 U' B2 L F R B' F L U' B' U2 F2 

y2 U M' U x' D' R2
U L U' L'
U2 y R U R' 
y' R U R'
L' U L

wut.

D2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U L2 R2 D2 L B2 D' B' U B' F2 D2 L2 F2

D' R2 F' R2 L2 D' R2 B2 R' B' R2 B' U2 F' B2 R2 L2 D2 B2


----------



## Ickathu (May 31, 2012)

B2 R2 B' R U2 R B' L U F2 R2 F2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 F2 L2 D2
Way to many blocks...
Got 23.13 on it, little faster than normal, but my F2B was dreadful. I had like 3 rotations lol


----------



## Julian (May 31, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> R2 D' R2 D L2 U R2 D' L2 U' B2 L F R B' F L U' B' U2 F2
> 
> y2 U M' U x' D' R2
> U L U' L'
> ...


F R U R' F'
U' R' U' R U' R' U' L U' R U L' U



> D2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U L2 R2 D2 L B2 D' B' U B' F2 D2 L2 F2


F U F' D2 R' D
U R U' R' L U' L'
U R U' R2 U' R
F' U' F
F R U' R' U R U R' F'
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

(U D) F' U r U' r' D2
L U' L' R' U' R
U2 y' R' U' R U' R U R
L' U L U L' U L2 F' L' F
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U


----------



## Rpotts (May 31, 2012)

Julian said:


> F R U R' F'
> U' R' U' R U' R' U' L U' R U L' U


 
Yea, I found that afterwards too, but the F2L is what I actually did in solve, just super slowly, then a terrible LL so I didn't bother typing it out


----------



## pdilla (May 31, 2012)

Would have been my new full step PB had I not popped.
*Try it first!*

L2 D' R2 U F2 D' U2 R2 B L U B' U R' F D' U2 F2 L U'



Spoiler



L' D L2 R U R' D2 // xcross
R' U' R L' U L // pair 2
R U' R2 U' R // LS
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

No rotation solve... I mean, C'MON! What terrible luck I have...:fp


----------



## BlueDevil (May 31, 2012)

R2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 D R2 B2 L F' D L' D' L2 D' F2 L2 



Spoiler



z2
U R' F
y U R U R' U R U' R'
U2 L' U L
y2 R U R' y' U2 R' U R
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
U' y' x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2



better solutions than the one I used in the solve?


----------



## Julian (May 31, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> R2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 D R2 B2 L F' D L' D' L2 D' F2 L2


z2 U R' F
U y' L U L' U L U' L'
U2 R' U R
y' R' U R U' R' U R
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2


----------



## EVH (May 31, 2012)

Just got this in qqtimer.

U2 R F' U F R' U' R' U'

T OLL


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 1, 2012)

wtf. someone can sub 18 BLD this probably

D2 L2 B2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 F D2 U' F D' R B2 F U B2 F R

40% of the cube is already solved.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 1, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> wtf. someone can sub 18 BLD this probably
> 
> D2 L2 B2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 F D2 U' F D' R B2 F U B2 F R
> 
> 40% of the cube is already solved.


 
49.213. Not counting this as a PB. Could have been much better given the scramble.


----------



## BlueDevil (Jun 1, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> D2 L2 B2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 F D2 U' F D' R B2 F U B2 F R


 
OLL Skip 

z2 y
R U' R' U R U R'
U L' U L U y' R U R'
U2 y' R U R' U' y' R U' R'
y R U R'
U y' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 1, 2012)

U2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 F L2 B2 R U L U B' L2 D2 R2 D



Spoiler



y F L F2 D' R' F2 // Xcross (6)
y' U' x M U M' x' // 2nd pair (4, 10)
E2 F' U2 F E2 // 3rd pair (5, 15)
U F' L' U L F // EOLS (6, 21)
y R U2 R' U' R U' R' y' R U R' U R U2 R' // 2GLL (14, 35)

Or:

x2 U R' U2 // 1x2x3


----------



## ottozing (Jun 1, 2012)

2x2 is sillie like this

F' R F R' U2 F2 R' U' R F'

EDIT: L' F' U' F' L U F U B D F L F L2 D2 L2 D' F' L' U F L U' B' U

x y2 F2 U' R' F
U2 R U2 R2' U' R2 U2' R'
U2 R U' R'
U L U L2' U' L
y2 U2 Rw U' R' U R U Rw'
U y2 M' U M2' U M U2 M' U M' U'

11.03 with this solution


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 1, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> wtf. someone can sub 18 BLD this probably
> 
> D2 L2 B2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 F D2 U' F D' R B2 F U B2 F R
> 
> 40% of the cube is already solved.



Thanks - that felt really nice! 46.68 BLD.

Obviously, though, Noah is right that it doesn't count. That is one ridiculous scramble. It took me forever to memorize (probably over 20 seconds), because I was paranoid that I might be missing something so I double-checked everything.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 2, 2012)

ottozing said:


> 2x2 is sillie like this
> 
> F' R F R' U2 F2 R' U' R F'



first layer skips are lol. 1.21 seconds on that scramble.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 2, 2012)

F2 D F2 D F2 D F2 D R2 F2 L2 B D R D2 F U2 L U F2

That's just silly


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 2, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> wtf. someone can sub 18 BLD this probably
> 
> D2 L2 B2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 F D2 U' F D' R B2 F U B2 F R
> 
> 40% of the cube is already solved.



lulz 59


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 2, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> F2 D F2 D F2 D F2 D R2 F2 L2 B D R D2 F U2 L U F2
> 
> That's just silly


 
Lol



Spoiler: Roux



y U' L2 U L U' L' U L // FB (8)
M U2 M' U' M' U R' U' R2 M' U R // SB (12, 20)
U F R U R' U' F' // CMLL (7, 27)
M U M' // EO (3, 30)
U2 M2 // UL/UR (2, 32)
U M U2 M // EP (4, 36)

alg.garron

36 STM


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 3, 2012)

D' F2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 L2 D L' F' D2 L D R' B2 U' R2

I did
z2 U L F' R D L D'
y' R' F R F'
L' B L B' 
U' R U R' U R U2' R'
U L' R' U2' R U R' U2' L U' R U

alg.garron

Perhaps someone can come up with a better finish.


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 3, 2012)

Inf3rn0 said:


> D' F2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 L2 D L' F' D2 L D R' B2 U' R2


 
not sure if real scramble or fake

Anyway,

z2 U L F' R D L D'
F' L F L'
y B' R' F R B F'
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 3, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> not sure if real scramble or fake


It was real from Prisma Puzzle Timer


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 3, 2012)

D' R2 D L2 U L2 D2 F2 U' F' D' F L D' F D' F

From Prisma. I'd like to know what people can do with BLD/FMC.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 3, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> first layer skips are lol. 1.21 seconds on that scramble.


 
MOAR SILLY U' F U F' U R F' U'

edit: lawl F' R F' U R' F R U2 F2


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 3, 2012)

R' F2 L B2 U2 B2 L' B2 L B2 L' B' L' U2 B U B2 F' D L2 D2

B2 D2 F D2 F' R2 B D2 F U2 F' L' U B L D2 U2 B' F2 R2


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 3, 2012)

ottozing said:


> MOAR SILLY U' F U F' U R F' U'
> 
> edit: lawl F' R F' U R' F R U2 F2



1.02, 1.50


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jun 4, 2012)

I just got this pyraminx scramble:
U R L' U L B U' L' B' r' u'
I tried this scramble using Charlie Cooper's method, which I believe is a slightly different variation of Oka? (I'm not too well versed on pyraminx methods so I don't know who originally invented the method), and found a very easy solution. Can any more seasoned pyraminx solvers see what sort of times could actually be achieved with this scramble?


----------



## TMOY (Jun 4, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> wtf. someone can sub 18 BLD this probably
> 
> D2 L2 B2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 F D2 U' F D' R B2 F U B2 F R
> 
> 40% of the cube is already solved.


 


ThomasJE said:


> D' R2 D L2 U L2 D2 F2 U' F' D' F L D' F D' F
> 
> From Prisma. I'd like to know what people can do with BLD/FMC.



On Ben's scramble: 40.60 (16.50 memo)
On ThomasJE's scramble: 46.30 (14.51 memo)

lol... not counting the first one as a PB (and the second one isn't a PB anyway )
These scrambles make me want to practice BH corners more, because on both I felt slowed down by 3OP.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 4, 2012)

scotzbhoy said:


> I just got this pyraminx scramble:
> U R L' U L B U' L' B' r' u'
> I tried this scramble using Charlie Cooper's method, which I believe is a slightly different variation of Oka? (I'm not too well versed on pyraminx methods so I don't know who originally invented the method), and found a very easy solution. Can any more seasoned pyraminx solvers see what sort of times could actually be achieved with this scramble?



I'm not exactly seasoned, but here's what I got:
With the red-yellow-blue tip as R/r,
U y' B L R B' U' L // gives us a 'xx-cross' on blue while setting up the insertion of the third edge
y' l R' L R L' // completes the layer and the RWB tip
u U y' L R U R' U' L' // solves the last layer
Alternatively, the first step of keyhole is already done, so it would be interesting from a Keyhole solver.


----------



## Tristan97tfj (Jun 4, 2012)

This ones a nice scramble
http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w363/tristan97tfj/5b5161f4.jpg
Cross colour on bottom.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Jun 4, 2012)

U2 D F2 B2 R2 L2 D' B2 D' R' B L R F L R' U' F' L B2 F' R L B2 D2 I got 30.28, but I haven't done a solve in at least 3 months, so I suppose not bad.


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 4, 2012)

SpeedSolve said:


> U2 D F2 B2 R2 L2 D' B2 D' R' B L R F L R' U' F' L B2 F' R L B2 D2


 
Cross on Bottom.



Spoiler



y' R D' L // Xcross (3)
R2 u' R2 u R2 // 2nd pair (5, 8)
U2 R' U R d' R U' R2 U R // 3rd/4th pairs (10, 18)
y2 F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' U // LL (13, 31)

alg.garron

31 HTM



9.13 -- L2 R2 F B' R2 L' U L' R F' B U L' F' R' B L2 U2 B D2 R' L D F L'



Spoiler



x' D' R' U x' R u' R u // Cross (8)
y2 R' U R // 1st pair (4, 12)
U y' R' U R // 2nd pair (5, 17)
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair (8, 25)
R U' R' // 4th pair (3, 28)
U2 r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL (8, 36)
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL (15, 51)

alg.garron

51 ETM
5.56 ETPS



9.87 -- U L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U2 L B' R2 D' R D B' F U2 R U2 



Spoiler



z2 U' R' U' R2 // 2x2x2 (4)
U F' L y' R u' R u // Xcross (8, 12)
U' R U R' U2 R U R' // 2nd pair (8, 20)
U' R' U' R // 3rd pair (4, 24)
y' R U' R' // 4th pair (4, 28)
U r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL (8, 36)
U' M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U' // PLL (11, 47)

alg.garron

47 ETM
4.76 ETPS


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jun 5, 2012)

U' F2 D L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U F2 R D F D U2 F L2 U F' U' green cross = <3


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 6, 2012)

R2 D B D2 R2 D F' L' F' L' F2 D2 R F2 B2 R D2 L' B2 D2



Spoiler



y'x'L'lU'F2
U2L'UL
yRU'R'
U'yRU'R'
y2U'RUR'U'RUR'
U2L'U'LU'LF'L'FL'U2L
Ul'R'D2RUR'D2RU'R

lol fridrich


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Jun 6, 2012)

U2 L2 B D2 B U2 F R2 U2 L2 B2 L' B' R2 D' L' U F2 R F

Lol at F face and U cross


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 7, 2012)

94. (2.52) R U' F' R' U' F R2 U' R2 U' 
z2
U R U' R' y'
R U R' U' R U R' U 
11 Moves  
Took me a bit to stop the timer after the LL skip ^^


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 7, 2012)

U L B' U2 F2 D' B F L F' B U D L2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R B U F U

Got my PB on this, good for roux if you use it



Spoiler



1x2x3 block


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Jun 7, 2012)

B R2 F D2 B2 D2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 R U' B R2 B' U L' B' L2 - lol 1 move x-cross + first pair ready, pb of 11:95


----------



## stzt28 (Jun 8, 2012)

1.17 F' U F' R F U2 R2 U - 2x2 just an easy scramble got my PB single 1.17 on it


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 8, 2012)

B' L2 B' U2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 U2 B2 R B U B F' D2 B F2 L' D2 

Easy F2L and a PLL skip.


----------



## pdilla (Jun 10, 2012)

F U' R' B' D2 B2 L2 D' B' L F2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 B2 D2 R F2


Spoiler



y L2 F' R' D' R' L' U L'


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 10, 2012)

pdilla said:


> F U' R' B' D2 B2 L2 D' B' L F2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 B2 D2 R F2
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



F U' R' B' D2 B2 L2 D' B' L F2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 B2 D2 R F2

y L2 F' R' D' R' L' U L'
R U R'
y U R U' R' U F' U' F
y U F' U2 F U' F' U F
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2' R
y2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2' U

50 HTM


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 10, 2012)

U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' B D' L' D' L2 U' R' D R' U'
No F or "U" moves


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 11, 2012)

U L B L' R L' R' L B' l' r' u 

Whoa... Seriously?
I got 6.35 cause my hands slipped. They get sweaty after lots of cubing


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 12, 2012)

L' U2 R' F2 L R F2 U2 R' B' L' D' L U2 L2 D U2

Wtf. I got 7.44


----------



## JyH (Jun 14, 2012)

R L' D2 R F' L2 D2 L2 R B D B' U2 R L F2 D2 B R F L U' R' U' D (cross on B)



Spoiler



x' z2
D' L D R' U y R U' R' D
U y L U' L'
U2 R' U' R
U R U' R' U y' R' U' R
U' r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r'
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Jun 14, 2012)

D' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' U2 F2 D2 L B2 F2 R U B2 D R' B' = ll skip

B' L R U R x2 D2 /cross
U L' U L R' U R /first pair
R U R' U2 R U R' /second
U L U' L' U L' U L /third
L2 U2 L' U' L U' L2 /last
U /AUF

cancellations give: B' L R U R x2 D2 U L' U L R' U R2 U R' U2 R U R' U L U' L' U L' U L' U2 L' U' L U' L2 U


----------



## mycube (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol watch this scramble: U F L F L2 U2 L2 F' L U F2 U L2 U' F2 U' L2 U' B2 L2
7 Move TrippleXCross
L2 B2 R U R' F


----------



## Benjamins (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice One ! Hast aber einen Zug vergessen 


> L2 B2 R U R' F


L2 B2 R U R' *U'* F


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 14, 2012)

L2 D' F2 R L' F' L' F R2 U' R2 U B2 U' R2 F2 B2 R2

:3


----------



## mycube (Jun 14, 2012)

Benjamins said:


> Nice One ! Hast aber einen Zug vergessen
> 
> L2 B2 R U R' *U'* F



sorry for this


----------



## Skullush (Jun 14, 2012)

Pyraminx
U' L' U L B R' B R l 
lol


----------



## BlueDevil (Jun 14, 2012)

Skullush said:


> Pyraminx
> U' L' U L B R' B R l
> lol



sub-2!

It's funny because the solution is shorter than the scramble


----------



## kbh (Jun 15, 2012)

wtf???
L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L U2 B2 L F2 D2 B' U R U' R' U B' U2
1x2x3 block solved for roux, or a really simple double x-cross.


This is what I did:
z2 y
D2 L' F D' F' D L // XX-Cross
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // Pair 3
y U2 R U' R' U y' R' U R // Pair 4
F R U R' U' F' //EOLL
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // COLL
U // AUF


----------



## JyH (Jun 15, 2012)

L B' L B' R2 F' U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 B L2 B' R L2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 R' B' 

fun scramble to play around with


----------



## stzt28 (Jun 15, 2012)

U2 R' U2 L2 F2 R U2 F2 L D2 R F' U' B2 R2 F L' D L2 D' R 
easy cross and F2l had an 11.06


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 16, 2012)

16.76 - R2 F2 R' D2 F2 R' B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' B' R' F' U2 L' B F



Spoiler: lolPCMS



x2 y' 
U R F2 // 3 pairs (3)
R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair (7, 10)
U2 R U' L' U R' U' L // Failed CLL (8, 18)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // Y perm (17, 35)
y' M' U' M U M U2 M' // DL/DR (8, 43)
y' U' M U2 M' U2 M' U M U2 M' U' M // Leave EPLL (13, 56)
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // U perm (12, 66)

66 ETM 
3.94 ETPS lol


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 16, 2012)

are there any rules for scrambling your cube? i usually just twist and twist it until i see that it is fully scrambled.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 16, 2012)

R2 D F D L F2 R' B L' U' L2 F2 U' D' F2 D R2 L2 D2 R2


Spoiler



R2' F R y2' F2 U L' U L U' R2
U2 R U2' R' U' R U R'
y U2' R U' R' U' R U R'
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
y2' x R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R
View at alg.garron.us



Edit: L F2 B' D F' D B R' L D2 R2 F2 U2 B U2 F2 L2 F' D2 

Free blue cross

I got 8.70 even though its not my cross colour


----------



## BlueDevil (Jun 17, 2012)

PPT just gave me this pyra scramble

U' B U' b u


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 17, 2012)

Roux Lovers 

R2 D2 U2 B L2 B U2 B2 F' U2 F D' F' R D2 F L D2 U' B' L'


----------



## Tristan97tfj (Jun 17, 2012)

R' D2 R L U' R' U F' D2 F D B2 L R' F R' L' U2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 F L


----------



## Benjamins (Jun 18, 2012)

R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' F L2 U' L' B2 D' R2 D' B D'
2x2x2 made 
z2 10 move xxx-cross
D R' D' R
F' U' F2 U2 F


----------



## Julian (Jun 19, 2012)

8.11 U B U2 L' U' R2 D' R B U' F2 D R2 U' D' L2 U' F2 L2 B2

y2 L R' U F U L2
R' U R U' R' U' R
y' L' U L R U R'
U L' U' L U' L' U L
U' r U R' U' r' R U R U' R'
U


----------



## ncube (Jun 20, 2012)

lol f2l 
B2 R2 F2 U2 D' B' D B2 U' B U2 B' D' B2 U' L2 U' F L D F U F' R U
Cross: y' D2 R' F B L F D2 
F2L1: U L' U' L 
F2L2: y' R' U R
F2L3:L' U' L
F2L4: y R' U' R


----------



## RubiXer (Jun 20, 2012)

just got this from qqtimer
U2 B' L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B F2 L' B' D' R F' L' B2 R' U' B'

2 f2l pairs already done 
first post!


----------



## mycube (Jun 20, 2012)

Benjamins said:


> R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' F L2 U' L' B2 D' R2 D' B D'



LOL there are 2x 5 and Move xxx-cross on the inverse scramble: 
inv scramble: D B' D R2 D B2 L U L2 F' D R2 D2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2
F D U L2 U'
F L2 D2 F2 D'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dw' Fw2 U Uw F L2 Rw Bw B2 Dw' L Uw B D' Rw B2 Uw R2 U2 Rw2 B L2 Lw' F R2 Fw' Lw' Uw' F' B L Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 B U2 L' Dw' R2

Red centre solved.


----------



## Julian (Jun 21, 2012)

Weird: L2 U2 B U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' D2 F' U' F2 R' B R F2 D L' D R


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 22, 2012)

D2 R2 F' R2 B2 F' L2 B R2 U2 F R' F L R2 D L2 D2 L2 R

Annnnd the next scramble:

U' D B' R U2 L D L' F2 L2 U2 D2 B2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 U2


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 22, 2012)

D' F2 R2 D B2 L2 D L2 B2 F2 D' R' D U2 R2 F' U' R2 D' R D F


----------



## Benjamins (Jun 23, 2012)

B2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 D L' F L F U F2 D' R L'
Roux block made


----------



## A Leman (Jun 25, 2012)

From the weekly comp 
3.F' D R B' R' F U R2 U' D2 R' B2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R'

For Roux, z2 F'ruU2Ru' fR2f' (9 MOVES for First 2 Blocks!)


----------



## ottozing (Jun 26, 2012)

cubemania gave me this retarded scramble

U F R' F2 U2 F2 R U R2 F' U2 R2 F' R' U2 R F R F R F U' R F R 

x R D' R' D R 
U2 R U2 R2' F R F'
U L U' L'
y R U' R' U y' R' U R
Rw U Rw' R U R' U' Rw U' Rw'
U2 G perm

9.42s


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 26, 2012)

D2 U F' U L' D2 U R2 B' F' U' R' B2 F L' F' U B2 L' R2 U' F' L U2 R2

easy cross on the Left face


R2 B' L' D F' U' R F2 L' B' L2 D U2 L U2 L' F U F' R B2 L U L' F

easy cross on the front face


----------



## pdilla (Jun 28, 2012)

B' F' U2 F' D2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 F L' F' R B' D2 R2 U F2 L U'

7 move xxcross


Spoiler



L F' R' F D' R2 *D2* (or *u2* for better access) // xxcross



11 move xxxcross


Spoiler



L2 U L' U' F' R' F D' R2* D2* (or *u2* for better LS)


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 28, 2012)

easy first block 
B2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D B' L R' U' L F' L' D B' R' 

2 pairs already done. E2 and insert


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 30, 2012)

R' F U' R' U R2 U F2 U'

First layer skip


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 1, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> R' F U' R' U R2 U F2 U'
> 
> First layer skip



Wow, that's the inverse of R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' (U) From a different angle :O Love when that happens.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 1, 2012)

F' D2 B F2 L2 F U2 L2 R2 F U2 L' B2 R D' U' B' R' B2 L' U2 Easy cross, and PLL skip!


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 1, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> F' D2 B F2 L2 F U2 L2 R2 F U2 L' B2 R D' U' B' R' B2 L' U2 Easy cross, and PLL skip!



Why didnt i get a pll skip? boohoo.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 1, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Why didnt i get a pll skip? boohoo.



Haha. I might well have said LL skip  But I did get a skip on it.


----------



## BlueDevil (Jul 2, 2012)

U' L U2 B' R' F' R2 L B U2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 

lol at cross on yellow

got a 12.37 (which is very good for me)


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 2, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> U' L U2 B' R' F' R2 L B U2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2
> 
> lol at cross on yellow
> 
> got a 12.37 (which is very good for me)



what cross?


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 2, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> what cross?



Cross on D. What someone specifies a color of a cross, it's understood that the scramble is done in standard orientation (White U, Green F).

EDIT :


BlueDevil said:


> U' L U2 B' R' F' R2 L B U2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2



y2
F2 L' R' F
y U2 R U2 R' d' R' U' R
U' L' U2 L
U2 L U' L' U L U' L'
U2 R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U'

or

y2
F2 L' R' F
y U2 R U2 R' d' R' U' R
L' U L
U' L U' L' U L U' L'
d R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 5, 2012)

I hope this is the correct thread (or official easy scrambles thread). This one is so easy (really lucky) with PLL skip too.

R' B' R' B L D' R2 D U R2 L D B2 L B2 D' U2 B2 U2 D B L R B' R2


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 5, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> I hope this is the correct thread (or official easy scrambles thread). This one is so easy (really lucky) with PLL skip too.
> 
> R' B' R' B L D' R2 D U R2 L D B2 L B2 D' U2 B2 U2 D B L R B' R2



love the scramble and yes this is the correct thread.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 5, 2012)

0.75

R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 6, 2012)

Just got this on qcube 2x2.


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 7, 2012)

10.66 - D' F2 D' L2 D R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 F L' D2 L U' B U' F D2 F2



Spoiler



z2 y R U' L B F2 R' // xcross (6)
U' R U R' U' y R' U' R // 2nd pair (9, 15)
U (U R U' R')3 // 3rd pair (13, 28)
y' U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair (13, 41)
U' R' U' R U' R' U R U x' R U' R' U x // OLL (14, 55)
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL (19, 74)

74 ETM
6.94 ETPS



11.08 - B' U2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' D' L' R' B L2 D' R' D' R' F D2 



Spoiler



x2 L' D' U y' r U' R' (D' U') x' // xcross (9)
U R U' R' // 2nd pair (4, 13)
y y R U' R' // 3rd pair (5, 18)
U y' R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 4th pair (10, 28)
U2 F U R U' F' r U R' U' r' // OLL (11, 39)
R' U R U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' // PLL (16, 55)

55 ETM
4.96 ETPS


----------



## jonlin (Jul 7, 2012)

U F U' F2 R U2 F' R'

y2 R' F R2 U' R2 F R U(Easy EG-1)
1.39


----------



## mycube (Jul 7, 2012)

10.06 D' B2 U R2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D R' B R' D R' F' L' D R' U2 R'

y U L' F B U' x2 y - Cross - 5
U L U2 L' U' L U L2 - F2L1 - 8
U2 L R' U R - F2L2 - 5
U R U' R' U R U R' - F2L3 - 8
U L' U L U L' U2 L - F2L4 - 8
U F R U R' U' F' - OLL - 7
U R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 - PLL - 14
= 55 / 10.06 = 5.46719682 tps Big Grin
high tps for me  nearly perfekt lookahead.



Edit: D' L2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 U2 B R2 L' B' D2 R2 D' R L2 D'
one of the best beginnings:
U2 L U L F' x' L' U2 r R2 - DXCross + Freepair
U2 R' U R

(U2 L U L F' L' F2 L R2 D2 R' D R - 13 Moves to F2L-1)


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 7, 2012)

Lawl Roux scramble.

F D2 B2 U' B2 F' U2 R' F' R D L2 D2 L R' D' U2 R' U' L D2 B2 D2 U' L2

Time: 11.57

Someone that's good want to try?


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 7, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Lawl Roux scramble.
> 
> F D2 B2 U' B2 F' U2 R' F' R D L2 D2 L R' D' U2 R' U' L D2 B2 D2 U' L2
> 
> ...



Where did you make your FB? I dont see anything good...


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 7, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Where did you make your FB? I dont see anything good...



White left orange on top.

EDIT: Make sure you scramble white top green front.


----------



## Czery (Jul 8, 2012)

F2 R' U B' U D' L' U L B U2 R B2 L' B2 L' F2 L F2 R B2

10.87 PB

3 move cross
+ 4 easy f2l pairs
=============

27 moves

G perm


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 8, 2012)

from qqtimer : *F L2 D2 F D2 U2 L2 B' F2 U2 F2 D L' B' U' L' U2 B L' F' D *


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 8, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> from qqtimer : *F L2 D2 F D2 U2 L2 B' F2 U2 F2 D L' B' U' L' U2 B L' F' D *



y'
U2' R' U2' R U R' U' R
U L U L2' U' L
R U2 R'
U2 R U' R' F' L' U' L F
U' L U' L' U2 L U' L'
U2 M2' U M' U2 M U M2'

Yay for OLL skip into U-Perm.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 8, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> y'
> U2' R' U2' R U R' U' R
> U L U L2' U' L
> R U2 R'
> ...



The best thing was pre-made cross att yellow I failed f2l.

You aren't doing yellow crosses?


----------



## mycube (Jul 8, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> You aren't doing yellow crosses?



he is.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 8, 2012)

first 10 moves of scramble:

L2 U L2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U F2 R U' B' F R' U' R2 B' D2 R2


----------



## Julian (Jul 9, 2012)

F' U u' B L2 B' F' R B R B2 u' r2 L' u U2 L2 f2 F' R' r2 F2 R f2 r2 F R B' D' L' U' R' D' u B u B2 D' B2 u2

Crazy.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 10, 2012)

F2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 R' D' F U R2 D' L U2 L2 F2


----------



## Riley (Jul 12, 2012)

D' L2 R2 B' F2 L2 B D2 L' B F' D2 B2 F2 U' L2 B' U L' B2 D2 U F L' B2 D L2 D L' B

I got an 8.31... +2, so 10.31.

My first attempt:



Spoiler



y' z2 // inspection
U R' F2 R D' // X-Cross with preserved pair
F U' F' // 2nd pair
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U2 r' R U R U R' U' l U R U' R' L // OLL
U M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U2 // PLL
or just a U at the end for the +2, lol.


----------



## Guitarcam96 (Jul 12, 2012)

I was using the roux generator on qqtimer and got this scramble: U2 M2 U' M2 U M' U2 M2 U' M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U M' U M' U' M2 U. Two move solution. Its very hard to find though(sarcasm) lol


----------



## stoic (Jul 12, 2012)

B R F' D' U' L R F2 L2 D' L' B U F2 U' R U R' D B2 L U' B' R2 F2

Easy X-cross on D



Spoiler



R' F R' L2 B' R' // X-cross
L U' L' d' L' U L // 2nd pair
U2 R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U' R U' R' U2 F' U' F // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
U2 //AUF
alg.garron.us


----------



## cubeone (Jul 12, 2012)

Saw this on qqtimer. 

B' U' R' D' R B R' F' B U B2 R B2 *L' F2 L' F2 L' F2 L' F2 *


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 13, 2012)

U F2 U F U' F2 U R' F2


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 13, 2012)

2x2 from prisma: U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U'


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 15, 2012)

WTF WAT IS THIS.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 16, 2012)

roux m, u
m' =up

U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M' U' M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M' U2

z-perm


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 16, 2012)

ellwd said:


> B R F' D' U' L R F2 L2 D' L' B U F2 U' R U R' D B2 L U' B' R2 F2
> 
> Easy X-cross on D
> 
> ...






Spoiler: 15 move F2L



y F' L F' B2 R2 U F' U' R2 U R' // F2L-1 (11)
U R' U' R`// LS (4, 15)
U' L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R' // CLL (11, 26)
r U R' U' M U R U' R' U' // ELL (10, 36)


----------



## stoic (Jul 16, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Spoiler: 15 move F2L
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice triple-Xcross! 
I'd been trying to figure out if there was a better way to utilise the red-green CE which I had as 2nd pair but that is very neat.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 18, 2012)

R2 D2 F U2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 U2 L B U' F' U F' U2 R2 U2 - qqtimer

U' B L' B' D B' D F D2 R2 B2 R2 F D U' R' F2 L' F' U D2 R2 B2 F2 D2 - cubetimer

Try these and see what you get, bumped into these scrambles this afternoon...


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 18, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> R2 D2 F U2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 U2 L B U' F' U F' U2 R2 U2 - qqtimer
> 
> U' B L' B' D B' D F D2 R2 B2 R2 F D U' R' F2 L' F' U D2 R2 B2 F2 D2 - cubetimer
> 
> Try these and see what you get, bumped into these scrambles this afternoon...


First 14.65 
Second I suck on yellow


----------



## MWilson (Jul 19, 2012)

U D2 F U F' U' F U2 R L B2 D' R L B L2 F2 L' R U R' L2 F' L U2


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 21, 2012)

2x2x2 scrambles and reconstructions

1. 0.59s - 

Scramble: F U' F
Reconstruction: y' R' U R'

2. 0.54s -

Scramble: U2 R' U F
Reconstruction: x2 y R' U R U2 (here - http://www.cubemania.org/puzzles/2x2x2/records/50495)


----------



## ottozing (Jul 22, 2012)

R' F D2 F D R F R' D' F' D2 F R D' F' D2 F L F' D' F L D2 F2 U 

i did
y' R2 U Rw U2 Rw' (1x2x3)
y U R U' R' Uw' F (XXcross)
y' R U R2' U' R (F2L-1)
U2 y Rw' F R (F2L-2)
U' Rw' R2 U R' U Rw U2 Rw' U M' (OLL)
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (PLL)

10.34


----------



## Benjamins (Jul 22, 2012)

> ottozing
> R' F D2 F D R F R' D' F' D2 F R D' F' D2 F L F' D' F L D2 F2 U



12.04 
Nice Scramble!
What i did:

U2 R U' R' u' // 2x2x2
F U M' U M // 2x2x3
y' R U2 R' U' M' U2 M // F2l
U' fat sune // OLL
U Y-Perm U' // PLL


----------



## Brest (Jul 23, 2012)

U B2 U F2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 U' F2 L B' D' L' B2 R2 B' U2 F2 L D'


Spoiler: Solve



y x2 D' R' D2 R D' // cross
U' R' U2 R y L U' L' // 1st pair
U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R U2 R' r' U' R U M' // 3rd pair
U R U R' // 4th pair
U2 R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' // COLL
U' // EPLL skip
View at alg.garron.us


 Edit:
F2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U' L2 D' F2 D' B R F' R D2 F2 U' R' D B


Spoiler: Solve



x' R U R2' L U (x' y) R2 // Xcross
u' R' U' R u // 2nd pair
U2 R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L // 4th pair
U r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r' // OLL
U' // PLL skip
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 23, 2012)

D L2 U2 B2 D F2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 R' D F R2 L2 U B' D U' R'

7 greens on F.


----------



## googlebleh (Jul 23, 2012)

L' D F' D B L F' L2 D R' U2 B' D2 B D2 L2 F' D2 L2 B'

x2 z // inspection
D R U x' u' U' M U2 M' U' L' U L U R U' R2' U R L U L' U2' R' U R // FreeF2L
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL
alg.garron.us

2 free F2L pairs and easy multislot last two. Then U-perm. The scramble was from here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...2L-Competition&p=764140&viewfull=1#post764140


----------



## leonparfitt (Jul 24, 2012)

*EASIEST ROUX SCRAMBLE ?*

B2 R2 B L2 D2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B U' L' B' L2 B' D U R'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 24, 2012)

leonparfitt said:


> *EASIEST ROUX SCRAMBLE ?*
> 
> B2 R2 B L2 D2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B U' L' B' L2 B' D U R'



lol

2bad about the flipped edge D:

U R U' R' F R' F' R = 8 moves to LSE + 1 flipped edge


----------



## stzt28 (Jul 25, 2012)

9.30 U' R2 F2 D' F2 D B2 U' B2 R2 U2 F L2 R' F' D B' R2 B2 U' R'
Sub-10 finally!!!! i had an xCross and OLL skip but i cant figure out how i got the OLL skip


----------



## samkli (Jul 25, 2012)

r2 F R' r2 F' D2 R2 B' u2 R' B L2 U2 R2 B' r2 D' u2 U F2 u D2 L' u2 F u F R' D R' u' F' B' D2 U2 B' r2 R L D'

lol


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 25, 2012)

samkli said:


> r2 F R' r2 F' D2 R2 B' u2 R' B L2 U2 R2 B' r2 D' u2 U F2 u D2 L' u2 F u F R' D R' u' F' B' D2 U2 B' r2 R L D'
> 
> lol



4x4, 5x5, or what puzzle?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> 4x4, 5x5, or what puzzle?



4x4


----------



## Julian (Jul 26, 2012)

D2 F R2 D2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 R' D' U' B2 R D2 R' B2 U

Wat.

EDIT: r F r U2 u B2 u' B L B' L' u2 L F B' r2 f2 r D2 u U2 B u L' D2 R' D2 u F2 U' D' L u' f' U u D' F' D F


Spoiler



x U2 r U' r F' r
y u' R u U' r U2 r'
(x' y) r' U' (l r)
x' x' U2 (l' r') F' r2 U' r U2 r'
x' U' r' F' r2 U2 r'

*u' U2 y' R U' R' y' y' u
F R' F' R u' U' F R' F' R u
(x2 y') R U' R' u' U2 F R' F' R u*

3-2-3 edges


----------



## kromagnon (Jul 26, 2012)

D' F' L' F D' F L' B2 R2 F D2 B U2 F' L U' L B R2 D L D' L2 R2 B


----------



## ottozing (Jul 26, 2012)

U R U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F R' B' U' F U' L' F' U' L F U2 L2 D 

x2 y' Rw U Rw' R y R U' R' Uw R U' R' Uw2 (XXcross)
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' (F2L-1)
U L' U L U2 y' R U R' (F2L-2)
U' R' U L U' R U L' U' (ZBLL)

10.95. BLEH, 45HTM


----------



## Julian (Jul 26, 2012)

ottozing said:


> BLEH


Caps lock is still on


----------



## 7Games7 (Jul 26, 2012)

F2 U' F2 U F2 U' R2 U R U'

Notice anything?
Nothing?
Seriously?
What about the X2 U' X2 U pattern? No?
Well you should.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 26, 2012)

Lol what qqtimer
L2 D' L2 U R2 D B2 U' F2 U' L2 B' F' R' F D R2 U' L2 U' 
14.87.
Probably shouldve gotten faster time.


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 26, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Lol what qqtimer
> L2 D' L2 U R2 D B2 U' F2 U' L2 B' F' R' F D R2 U' L2 U'
> 14.87.
> Probably shouldve gotten faster time.





Spoiler: PCMS



x2 y' U L // 3 pairs (2)
U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 // 4th pair (8, 10)
U R2' D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // CLL (10, 20)
M U M2 U' M' // 2 edges (5, 25)
y M' U2 M2 U' M // 2 edges (5, 30)
U L' U' L U M' U' L' U l // ELL (10, 40)

alg.garron


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 27, 2012)

2x2x2 full scramble: F' U R U' R' F

A qqtimer scramble .


----------



## JackJ (Jul 29, 2012)

R' D L U2 L' B2 R' U2 R' U D' F2 D' U F D' L' D L F' D L' R U' L


----------



## Brest (Jul 30, 2012)

R2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U B2 L U' F2 D' R B' U' F L' B D


Spoiler: Solve



z2 L' R2' F
R' U2 R U' R' U' R
L' U' L R U' R'
U2 L' U L
U L U2 L' U L U' L'
F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f'


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 30, 2012)

JackJ said:


> R' D L U2 L' B2 R' U2 R' U D' F2 D' U F D' L' D L F' D L' R U' L





Spoiler: 4 moves to F2L-2 pieces



F2 D' L' D


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 30, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> R' D L U2 L' B2 R' U2 R' U D' F2 D' U F D' L' D L F' D L' R U' L
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4 moves to F2L-2 pieces
> ...


Not with my cube.



ben1996123 said:


> D L2 U2 B2 D F2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 R' D F R2 L2 U B' D U' R'
> 
> 7 greens on F.





Spoiler: Roux 39 HTM :



F2 D' L F2 // 222 block
R2 U' R' L U' L' // 223 block
F R2 F' R2 U' R2 B' R B R' // Edges oriented + F2L-1
U R U' R' U' // F2L
R U R' U' R' U2' R U R' U R2' U2' R' U' // ZZLL





Spoiler: (Weird) ZZ 35 HTM (37 w/o cancellations) :



U' B' F2 D' L F2 // partial EOL with 222 block
R' U' R B' U2 B // 223 block
U B' R2 B // F2L -1
B U L U' L' B' // Edges oriented
R' U' R U R' U2 R // F2L
R U' L' U R' U' L U' // Niklas


----------



## Julian (Jul 31, 2012)

F2 L R B2 R2 F2 L F2 R' D2 R2 F L U' F D B F L2 U B2

y R2 U' R' L' D'


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 31, 2012)

Julian said:


> F2 L R B2 R2 F2 L F2 R' D2 R2 F L U' F D B F L2 U B2
> 
> y R2 U' R' L' D'


Nice start for FMC.

y R2 U' R' L' D' // (5) 223 block
y2 B' (*) R B2 U B' // (+5=10) Edge orientation
R U' R U R2 U2 R' (**) U2 R // (+9=19) Solved except 4 corners

(*) : insert (B' L2 B R B' L2 B R') // (+4) 4 moves cancelled
(**) : insert (R' D' R U2 R' D R U2) // (+4) 4 moves cancelled

Solution : 
y R2 U' R' L' D' 
y2 B2 L2 B R B' L2 B' U B'
R U' R U R2 U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R2

*27 HTM*


----------



## leonparfitt (Jul 31, 2012)

square 1 single - 6.86 i average about 40-55
scramble: (-2,-1) / (6,6) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (3,-4) / (1,-3) / (6,6) / (-2,-1) / (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (6,6) /


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 31, 2012)

leonparfitt said:


> square 1 single - 6.86 i average about 40-55
> scramble: (-2,-1) / (6,6) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (3,-4) / (1,-3) / (6,6) / (-2,-1) / (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (6,6) /



9.87 was my time and that has the be the lamest scramble


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 31, 2012)

leonparfitt said:


> square 1 single - 6.86 i average about 40-55
> scramble: (-2,-1) / (6,6) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (3,-4) / (1,-3) / (6,6) / (-2,-1) / (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (6,6) /



lol 4.61


----------



## Brest (Aug 1, 2012)

L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U B2 R' B2 D' L' F2 R' B R L2 F'


Spoiler: Solve



x2 F R D L D // 2x2x2
y' L U2 L F' // Xcross
d R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U2 L U L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
R' U' R' U' R' U R2 U' R' U2 R // LSLL
View at alg.garron.us
lol 32htm


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 1, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> Not with my cube.



My bad, missed a prime. 



JackJ said:


> R' D L U2 L' B2 R' U2 R' U D' F2 D' U F D' L' D L F' D L' R U' L





Spoiler: 4 moves to F2L-2 pieces



F2 D' L' D


----------



## TMOY (Aug 1, 2012)

leonparfitt said:


> square 1 single - 6.86 i average about 40-55
> scramble: (-2,-1) / (6,6) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (3,-4) / (1,-3) / (6,6) / (-2,-1) / (3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (6,6) /



lol 3.46, 1-look solve for me.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Aug 1, 2012)

2x3x3 Scramble:

R2 f2 U2 D F2 R2 D2 U2 D b2 U2 b2 D2 l2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D f2 U l2 R2 f2 D2 B2 F2 b2 L2 r2 U R2 L2 b2 D2 B2 L2 f2 L2 r2 U' b2 r2 R2 F2 r2


----------



## EVH (Aug 1, 2012)

B2 R2 U R2 D2 U' B2 U' F2 U' L2 B D R D2 F' L' U' B' R U'

If you don't rotate the cube after scrambling, all edges are bad.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 1, 2012)

EVH said:


> B2 R2 U R2 D2 U' B2 U' F2 U' L2 B D R D2 F' L' U' B' R U'
> 
> If you don't rotate the cube after scrambling, all edges are bad.



I don't get it


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 3, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> R' U2 F2 U' R' U2 R U2
> 
> The most lol 2x2 scramble ever?



I see nothing lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3jORMB3z8Q


----------



## Renslay (Aug 3, 2012)

Found this during searching an example solve for my corner BLD method:
U' B F D L R2 D' U L' R B R2 U L' R2 U2 F L' B2 F L' R' U B' U'



Spoiler



Solution for the corners:

Preorient: x2 (R' F R F') (R U' R' U) (R' F R F') (R U' R' U) x2
Target - UBL:	U2 (M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2)

alg.garron.us


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 3, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> I see nothing lol.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3jORMB3z8Q



Damn, I posted the wrong scramble  basically it was just a PBL ortega alg to solve it


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 4, 2012)

U' R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 L B R' U2 R B D' U F2 D'



Spoiler: Reconstruction



y
F' U R' U R L' U2 L
y F R U R'
y' U R' U2 R U' R2 U R' U' R U' R' U' R
U' x U R' U' L U R U' L' B'

http://tinyurl.com/algyF-UR-URL-U2


----------



## mycube (Aug 5, 2012)

wtf..
D B2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 B F D F' L2 U B2 U2
z2 y
R' D R D - Cross
U L' U L - F2L-Pair 1
U R' U2 R - F2L-Pair 2
U' L U L' - F2L- Pair 3
U R U' R' U2 R U' R' - F2L-Pair 4 + OLL-Skip/MGLS
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U2 - PLL


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Aug 5, 2012)

L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 U' L' F R2 U' R2 F D2 U' L F2 pre-cross


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 5, 2012)

spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 U' L' F R2 U' R2 F D2 U' L F2 pre-cross



26.48 with a pll skip


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 5, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> I don't get it



'Good' and 'bad' edges refer to edge orientation. A 'good' edge is oriented the right way, and a 'bad' edge isn't oriented the right way. If all the edges are bad, then that means none of the edges are oriented. Does this make sense?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 6, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 'Good' and 'bad' edges refer to edge orientation. A 'good' edge is oriented the right way, and a 'bad' edge isn't oriented the right way. If all the edges are bad, then that means none of the edges are oriented. Does this make sense?



Thanks now I get it


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 6, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> U' R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 L B R' U2 R B D' U F2 D'
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



y F' U' R2 // xcross
U L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' R' U' R2 U R2' F' U' F R // F2LEO 
R' U L U' R U' L' U' L U' L' // COLL 
M2 U' M2 U2' M2 U' M2 U2 // EPLL 

33 STM


----------



## Benjamins (Aug 6, 2012)

*B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 U2 L' U2 F2 D2 F' L U' R2 B' D2*

All F2L pairs made and Niklas CLL. This should be awesome for columns !


----------



## ottozing (Aug 8, 2012)

F' R' U R U R F D L' D B D2 R B U B U2 L' B' U' B2 L' U' F' U


----------



## JasonK (Aug 8, 2012)

D2 L2 D2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 L' B' L' U2 B2 L2 D2 L' F2 D'



Spoiler



D F2 L R2 D
U y' R U R'
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 8, 2012)

JasonK said:


> D2 L2 D2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 L' B' L' U2 B2 L2 D2 L' F2 D'





Spoiler: Even shorter (28 HTM)



D F2 L R2 D
U y' R U R'
f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U2 F R U R2' U' R' F' R U R2' U' R' // COLL

I don't know OLL but I know COLL


10.70, my first sub-14.


----------



## uvafan (Aug 10, 2012)

L2 R' F2 B2 R D F2 U R2 D' U2 B R' U2 B R2 L F' R2 L2 B' L R2 B D'

woah


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 10, 2012)

uvafan said:


> L2 R' F2 B2 R D F2 U R2 D' U2 B R' U2 B R2 L F' R2 L2 B' L R2 B D'
> 
> woah



2/3 of F face is solved


----------



## Samania (Aug 11, 2012)

B2 U F2 R2 D B2 U R2 U R2 F2 L B' U' B' R2 U L F U 
Cross on U ^^


----------



## Julian (Aug 11, 2012)

Samania said:


> B2 U F2 R2 D B2 U R2 U R2 F2 L B' U' B' R2 U L F U


U' R' U R2 U' R' D2
y R U R' L U' L'
R U R' U' y L' U L
x' R U R' D R U' R' D'


----------



## mycube (Aug 11, 2012)

lol and now insert the Corner-cycle:
Solution to Last 3 Corners:
U' R' U R2 U' . R' D2 B U B' F U' F' B U B' U' R' U R
insert at . U2 R D R' U2 R D' R'
final Solution
U' R' U R2 U R D R' U2 R D' R2 D2 B U B' F U' F' B U B' U' R' U R - 26 Moves


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 11, 2012)

F L F' D F B' U2 F2 R D2 B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D2
gogogo 5BLD sub-4

btw 7.58 PB XD (green cross)


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 11, 2012)

48. 15.55 U F2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 D R' D B' D2 F2 R2 D L F2 D' U

Messed up on SB, but really nice FB.
x2y2 U2 R u2

3 move First Block.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 11, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> F L F' D F B' U2 F2 R D2 B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D2
> gogogo 5BLD sub-4
> 
> btw 7.58 PB XD (green cross)



reminds me of this post




uvafan said:


> L2 R' F2 B2 R D F2 U R2 D' U2 B R' U2 B R2 L F' R2 L2 B' L R2 B D'
> 
> woah


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 11, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> F L F' D F B' U2 F2 R D2 B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D2
> gogogo 5BLD sub-4
> 
> btw 7.58 PB XD (green cross)



Ahh sooo close to PB. 10.02

2nd attempt. 7.51 xD


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 12, 2012)

(9.56) F' B' U2 R D B' U2 L B' U2 R' F' R2 L' B' R U' B2 D2 L2 R2 B' F U2 F'



Spoiler



x R D2 R2' (U D)
x y F U R' F R


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 12, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> F L F' D F B' U2 F2 R D2 B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D2





Spoiler: 26 HTM (23 STM)



y x
M2 U' R2 U' M' U R' U2
r R U2 M'
r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r U2 R'



Try your first sub-4 or even sub-3 !


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Aug 12, 2012)

D2 L2 R2 D F2 L2 D' L2 D U L' U F2 L F D' L U' F L' 



Spoiler



y x
D2 L U L F' //cross
U L' U L y U' R' U R //First 2 F2L pairs (I didn't notice the first until after)
U2 F' U F L' U L //Next two
U l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l //OLL
d R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U F' //PLL
46 htm, and felt like the perfect F2L


----------



## Andri Maulana (Aug 12, 2012)

R2 L2 D B2 R2 U F2 R2 D' U2 R' D' F D2 B U2 R D' L D' U'



Spoiler



z2 x' // inspection
L U // 2X2 block (2/2)
x U y' R' B' U' R' // cross+2nd pair (5/7)
y U R' U R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair (6/13)
U' R U' R' // 4th pair (4/17)
U R' U' l' U R U' x' U R // OLL (9/26)
U M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2' M2 U2' // PLL (16/42)

42 HTM/8.79 sec : 4.78 tps

17 move F2L


----------



## mycube (Aug 12, 2012)

why do you not solve the 2x2x3 in 7 moves? 
z2 
L B U F' U' R' F' - 2x2x3
U' R U' R' U R' U' R
U' R U' R y M' U' L' U l - F2L
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U' R' u R2 - PLL


----------



## Andri Maulana (Aug 12, 2012)

mycube said:


> why do you not solve the 2x2x3 in 7 moves?
> z2
> L B U F' *U' R'* F' - 2x2x3
> U' R U' R' U R' U' R
> ...



Of course it 7 moves 2x2x3 
Without rotations, my 2x2x3 solution should look like this

z2
L B U F' *R' U'* F' - 2x2x3

EDIT : it's not FMC, but my normal speedsolve PB


----------



## mycube (Aug 12, 2012)

oh sorry. failed at looking at your solution


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 12, 2012)

D' R2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' F U R' B' U' F' U F2 R' F'

Cross skip on F.


----------



## Escher (Aug 13, 2012)

D' B2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U2 L' D U2 F D' U2 L D F D

Solved X-cross on D. Yes.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> F L F' D F B' U2 F2 R D2 B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D2
> gogogo 5BLD sub-4
> 
> btw 7.58 PB XD (green cross)



4.47 just cuz i saw cmll in inspec, and therefore saw EO and ULUR during CMLL haha


----------



## ottozing (Aug 13, 2012)

Escher said:


> D' B2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U2 L' D U2 F D' U2 L D F D
> 
> Solved X-cross on D. Yes.



7.009 lol first solve of the day


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL 2x2 scramble for the Guimond Method R U' R' U F2 U' F U' R' U2

Ortega scramble F2 U' R' U2 R' U F' R' U


----------



## whauk (Aug 14, 2012)

D2 F L2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 L2 U' L' U F' R' U' L' D' B R

this is just ridicoulus... i went for this solution:
x-cross: x2 L U R D U R'
Dw R U R'
U' L' U L
U2 y' L' U L
OLL+ U-perm

9.60 OH


----------



## uvafan (Aug 14, 2012)

L' R2 U' L' R U' R U L2 U' F2 D2 U2 L2 D' F2 R' U2 F2 L2 U2 D R U' D2 

holy eoline skip + made pair in blue front yellow top

I choked and got 11.13. Was so nervous because I knew it could be PB. :fp


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 15, 2012)

This one is awesome. 
To solve on your cross color make it on top then scramble. 

R' U' B U' B R2 L' U' L B D' R U L' D2 R D F2 R U R' L2 F2 L F

This is what I had. X-cross with another pair in U layer. Then I solved the next one. For Oll it was one of the T's and then a T perm.

Here's what I did Scrambled White on Top Green in front. Then I flipped over it so yellow on Top Red in Front.

L D L y R D' F D 
U2 R' U R
U' L' U' L U' y' R U R'
U y' R U2 R' U2 F' U' F
U2 F R U R' U F'
U' (T Perm)

12.43 I average 19 secs.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 15, 2012)

F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 R U2 R' F2 L' F2 D R' D U' R B2 D L
Fun scramble to play around with. It actually preserves EO throughout the scramble (no F,F',B,B')


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 16, 2012)

F2 D F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 L D' U2 L2 F2 D L2 B' R'

pretty cool.


----------



## KCuber (Aug 16, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> F2 D F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 L D' U2 L2 F2 D L2 B' R'
> 
> pretty cool.



I got 10.34 with Petrus


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 16, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> F2 D F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 L D' U2 L2 F2 D L2 B' R'
> 
> pretty cool.



13.17 cfopwtf.


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 17, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> F2 D F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 L D' U2 L2 F2 D L2 B' R'
> 
> pretty cool.



PLL skip (untimed obviously).


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 17, 2012)

U' F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 D F' R B2 D2 L B2 L2 B' D' R2


Spoiler



x2 R' F L F2 D' R' D2
U' R U' R'
y' R U' R'
d L' U L
y' U' R' U' R
y x R' U' L U R U' L' U x'
U R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U2


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 17, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> F2 D F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 L D' U2 L2 F2 D L2 B' R'
> 
> pretty cool.



19.90 roux
19.61 petrus
18.58 CFOP
28.89 ZZ
29.45 columns first.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 18, 2012)

U R U R' D R D R U F' R' F' R' D' B U' R' B' L B R F R' D' B2


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 18, 2012)

F' L' U2 B2 R2 D L D F' D F2 B U F2 B2 D F R' U' L2 R' B2 D2 U R'



Spoiler



For Roux users, 1 move first block...


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 18, 2012)

U' F U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U Just and R' and a JPerm away from being solved


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 18, 2012)

D B2 F L2 D R2 D' F2 U' F R2 D2 L2 B' F' D2 U' B D' L U' F' D L2 D

With white on top.
I thought it was an already solved cross for a second! Sooo close!


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 18, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> F2 D F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 L D' U2 L2 F2 D L2 B' R'
> 
> pretty cool.



8.77 cfop with a mistake too :/


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 18, 2012)

B' U2 F D2 B2 U2 F L2 R2 B2 U R' U' L2 D2 B' F2 L B2
2x2x2 block on D


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 18, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> B' U2 F D2 B2 U2 F L2 R2 B2 U R' U' L2 D2 B' F2 L B2
> 2x2x2 block on D



I just solved that scramble and I got 25.97 just under my PB but I won't count it as my PB because of the 2x2x2 solved block.


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 18, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> B' U2 F D2 B2 U2 F L2 R2 B2 U R' U' L2 D2 B' F2 L B2
> 2x2x2 block on D



Ifonlyiwasbetteratpetrus14.45


----------



## ottozing (Aug 19, 2012)

U2 F' U' F' U' B' D' B' R2 B U R' F' U' R' F' D' F' R2 F U R' U F R 

2 move 2x2x2


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 19, 2012)

ottozing said:


> U2 F' U' F' U' B' D' B' R2 B U R' F' U' R' F' D' F' R2 F U R' U F R
> 
> 2 move 2x2x2



Also no L moves.


----------



## timeless (Aug 19, 2012)

(16.83) D2 B F D2 B' U' L F' U' F2 U L F' U2 R U' B2 F L' F L' B2 L2 U2 D2
failed xcross couldve been sub 15


----------



## Brest (Aug 21, 2012)

*D R2 L2 U R2 L2 D* R2 D U2 L' B' D L D2 U L' B' R' D
= *D M2 D M2 D*


Spoiler



y x U2 R' U x' // partial pseudo cross
u' L2 U' L' // pseudo Xcross
u' R' U' R D' // XXcross
R' U R U L U L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
R' U' R // 4th pair
U R U R' y' r' U r U' r' U' r // OLLCP
U M2' U M U2 M' U M2' U // EPLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## CarlBrannen (Aug 22, 2012)

3x3 cross on top: F2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 D L B R' D R2 F' D' B U R' U'

Four move cross solve leaves a column solved and a pair together on the LL. Planting that pair the obvious (to me) way, creates another pair on the LL.

Well I screwed that solve up badly when I got excited and popped all over, but I got lucky again tonight with another easy cross and easy pair collection (but not as easy), and I got my first sub 30 solve, 29.90 seconds: L2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 U B2 F2 D F2 R' L' D' R2 B R U F

These were on Prisma Puzzle Timer. As far as I can tell, I'm not using any special mode which generates easy crosses. They do have an easy cross mode but I've not yet tried it.

If there's something about Prisma Puzzle Timer I need to know please advise.


----------



## KCuber (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol Pyra scramble:
U L B U B U' B L' l b


----------



## ottozing (Aug 23, 2012)

D F D F2 D R D F' R' D2 F' R' B D2 R' B' U' R D' B' R' D2 L' B2 U


----------



## applemobile (Aug 23, 2012)

L2 D B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 B R' F L' B' U2 L R' F' R'

Made me panic and fluster. Easy scrambles can be a real curse. (15.27)


----------



## mycube (Aug 23, 2012)

LOL wtf AUF-less pll-skip  9.41
y' L D' - cross
R' U R U2 R' U R - F2L1
y' U L' U L - F2L2
y L' U L R U R' y' U' R U' R' - F2L3
y2 U L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L U - F2L4
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R - OLL

45/9.41= 4.78214665 tps


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 25, 2012)

D' L U' R2 F' L' B F2 U R B' U' L B2 R2 U F' B U' R2 L B2 U' R' B


----------



## ottozing (Aug 25, 2012)

F U' D' F L2 D2 R2 D R2 B' F' L D2 R F2 L R U2 F2 D F B2 U2 F' R'


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 25, 2012)

PB=16.88	L2 D' R' U' B F L2 R2 B' L' R' B U' B2 F2 R B2 F' L' F' U B F2 L2 R2

Can't seem to reconstruct. It should end with a U perm.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 26, 2012)

D' R B D2 F' L R D F' U D2 B2 U D' B U2 L2 B D2 F2 U' L' F2 R' B' 3x3 scramble


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 27, 2012)

D2 B2 U B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U R2 U R U R2 F U B U2 R D U2
Easy X-Cross along with a bunch of easy pairs during f2l. Could have been a PB but my LL was slow.


----------



## Endgame (Aug 29, 2012)

M2 U M' U2 M2 U' M2 U' M2 U M' U2 M2 U M' U M2 U M2 U


----------



## ottozing (Aug 30, 2012)

F2 D F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D F2 R' D2 F' L D U2 R2 D' U2 L

U' R2 U2 L' R2 U2 R2 U' R U L U' L U2 R' U' L2 U' L2 R' U' L' U' R2 U


----------



## Brest (Aug 30, 2012)

B2 D U B2 F2 U R2 D L2 B2 L' B2 R F D2 U' L F' D U R


Spoiler: Solve



x y2 U R' F R2' F R F' // 2x2x2
L' U L U // XXcross
x' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' F U F' U2 L' R U' L U R' U2 // LSLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## F perm (Aug 30, 2012)

B2 R' F U2 D' L R' F' B R L2 U' D B2 L2 U F L' R2 U R2 L' F2 L B'
Double x-cross easily.
Maybe Triple?


----------



## mycube (Aug 30, 2012)

F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 F L2 F' x2 U2 F - Tripple X-Cross
F U F' U y' F' L' U' L F - F2L + OLL-Skip
J-Perm


----------



## F perm (Aug 30, 2012)

mycube said:


> F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 F L2 F' x2 U2 F - Tripple X-Cross
> F U F' U y' F' L' U' L F - F2L + OLL-Skip
> J-Perm



Boss. Just incredible.
Was that linear FMC?


----------



## mycube (Aug 30, 2012)

nope. Linear FMC is something about 20-22 Moves (ll-skip)


----------



## Selkie (Aug 31, 2012)

U R2 B' L2 U' R D2 F' L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U' D' R2 B2

Solved Green Cross! Solving in blue cross I went for green, 16.01


----------



## googlebleh (Sep 1, 2012)

D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D R D' R B' D2 R2 D B2 L' D2 U'

x2 // inspection
D L B' y U L' U L u // XXcross
U R' F R' F' R U' R // F2L 3
U2 R U2' R' U R U' R' // F2L 4
f R U R' U' f' U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 1, 2012)

This scramble is good for the belt method
U' B R2 D F2 B2 U' L' F2 B R' U2 F R' U' B' F' D' R' L' U F L D2 R2


----------



## misieuroo (Sep 2, 2012)

Pyraminx (on qqt) : U B L B' L' U' L' b' u


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 2, 2012)

F2 B2 Uw' Dw Bw' B2 D Rw B Lw' Uw Rw D2 F Bw2 B2 L' D2 Rw U R F2 B2 L U F' Lw F' Bw B' L' Bw L' F Dw2 L U Lw2 D' F'

Lolcentres. Also skip 2 corners (I did it for 4BLD)


----------



## Julian (Sep 3, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> F2 B2 Uw' Dw Bw' B2 D Rw B Lw' Uw Rw D2 F Bw2 B2 L' D2 Rw U R F2 B2 L U F' Lw F' Bw B' L' Bw L' F Dw2 L U Lw2 D' F'
> 
> Lolcentres. Also skip 2 corners (I did it for 4BLD)


Also, scrambling in my solving orientation, I got only one cycle for wings!


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 3, 2012)

lol Pyraminx scramble 
U L' B L R U' R B' R u
and this one
B R U R' U' B R' b


----------



## already1329 (Sep 3, 2012)

Roux Scramble:
R D2 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' F2 R' D L F' U R2 B' L' D'

z2 B D L' D2 // First Block
R U' R2 U' R U R U2 r' U' r // Second Block
U' F R U R' U' F' // CMLL

I got 13.06.(I average 21)


----------



## Julian (Sep 5, 2012)

D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D' R2 B' R D2 R2 F2 L' F' U2 L2 R

x2 y' F R2 F y R2
U' y R U' R'
y U' M' R' U' R M
U M' U' M
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U'


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 5, 2012)

LOL pyraminx scramble B' R L' U L U' L R' l


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 5, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> LOL pyraminx scramble B' R L' U L U' L R' l



stop posting somewhat easybutnotrly scrambles.


----------



## Julian (Sep 5, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> stop posting somewhat easybutnotrly scrambles.


Honestly I'd say this scramble was a lot easier than some he normally posts. 2flip + 2 moves, sub2able.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 6, 2012)

already1329 said:


> Roux Scramble:
> R D2 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' F2 R' D L F' U R2 B' L' D'
> 
> z2 B D L' D2 // First Block
> ...



Yummy sub 10 
9.36


----------



## conn9 (Sep 7, 2012)

D2 B D2 B' L2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 F' U R' F2 L D' R' U2 R2

x2 y2 // inspection
D2 M' x' U M' U2 M D' //cross
U' R' U R // F2L 1
U2 L' U L // F2L 2
y2 U R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 3
L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // F2L 4
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

44 moves (I don't think rotations count as moves in these, but I'm probably wrong), quite good for me. Was OH and I got 33 when I average 1:00ish.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 8, 2012)

lol 3x3 scramble F2 R D' U B F D U' B F L2 U R F2 D L2 U F' L U B2 D' U2 B' L2


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 8, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> lol 3x3 scramble F2 R D' U B F D U' B F L2 U R F2 D L2 U F' L U B2 D' U2 B' L2





ben1996123 said:


> stop posting somewhat easybutnotrly scrambles.



stop.


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 8, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> lol 3x3 scramble F2 R D' U B F D U' B F L2 U R F2 D L2 U F' L U B2 D' U2 B' L2



3 move cross, multislot somewhere along the line, 6 move OLL and R perm.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 8, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> 3 move cross, multislot somewhere along the line, 6 move OLL and R perm.



Cool I did see the 3 move cross.


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 8, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> stop.



This one actually wasn't that bad comparing to his usuals

z2
D' R2
L' d R U' R2' F2 R
U L' U' L2 U L'
d' U2 R' U R U2' R' U2 R
x' R U R' D R U' R' D' x
M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2' U'


----------



## conn9 (Sep 8, 2012)

U2 B2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 B' F2 L2 R U F D2 U2 R2 B D R' F2 must be good for blind, 4 edges solved 1 corner solved. I just got 3:53.42 on it, my second sub 4


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 8, 2012)

9.08 F' U2 L2 B' R2 B2 D2 U2 B' F' L' D2 B' R' D L B' R B' green cross <3


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 8, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> 9.08 F' U2 L2 B' R2 B2 D2 U2 B' F' L' D2 B' R' D L B' R B' green cross <3



8.00

x' D L2 U' r U R' U M d' R U R d' R U R' U2 F U F'


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 12, 2012)

L' F R D' F2 L2 D U B U2 F R2 U R2 F2 R2 B' D2 B2 R2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2



Spoiler: Freeeefaaawp



x2 y U2 F' R'
U B'
U2 L' U L U' L
y' U' L' U' L
F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2
U' M' U M
y' U' M' U' M U2

35 STM


----------



## CHJ (Sep 12, 2012)

conn9 said:


> U2 B2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 B' F2 L2 R U F D2 U2 R2 B D R' F2 must be good for blind, 4 edges solved 1 corner solved. I just got 3:53.42 on it, my second sub 4



That was nice! 2:10 i got


----------



## BlueDevil (Sep 12, 2012)

conn9 said:


> U2 B2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 B' F2 L2 R U F D2 U2 R2 B D R' F2 must be good for blind, 4 edges solved 1 corner solved. I just got 3:53.42 on it, my second sub 4



2:22.46 - technically is a pb for me, but I won't count it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 12, 2012)

conn9 said:


> U2 B2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 B' F2 L2 R U F D2 U2 R2 B D R' F2 must be good for blind, 4 edges solved 1 corner solved. I just got 3:53.42 on it, my second sub 4



That was pretty nice - sub-1s are still rare for me, but I got a 58.86 on that one, and it was slower than it should have been.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 13, 2012)

D2 F U D F' B' D' L2 D2 R U' B' F2 R B2 L F' U2 B2 F' D2 L' F2 D2 L


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 13, 2012)

U Uw2 Dw2 B' Lw2 Rw2 R2 B2 U2 F' U B' Dw2 B L Dw Fw2 D L2 Dw' R' U' Uw2 B' Dw D L Uw' D2 B' L2 U' Uw' Dw' B' Dw' Bw2 U' R2 F'

Skip First 2 centres, easy last 4 centres, 1 edge pair skipped.


----------



## already1329 (Sep 14, 2012)

D' F2 D R2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U2 L' U' L' F' R' F' D' B U2 R U

Very easy corners for BLD.


----------



## conn9 (Sep 15, 2012)

F L D' L U' F2 U2 B2 L' U' B' U2 D2 L2 F B U2 F' R2 B D2 for BLD ^not quite as good as that one


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 16, 2012)

U' B' U' B R' u 

2.80, should've been faster for such a lolscramble


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 16, 2012)

R' F R B2 L B' R F2 U' B U2 L2 F2 U2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 B' 
Super easy xcross + Tperm, got 10.56 on my second try
U2 R D' B D L' F2 D F' B2 D' F2 B2 R2 U F2 D' F2 B2 U2
Another 2 move 2x2


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 16, 2012)

6.35 (1, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 0) / (6, -3) / (-5, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, -3) / (6, 0) /

6 / -2,3 / -1,-2 / -3 /
-5 / -3 / -1,-1 / 4,1 /
-4,6 / -3 / 3,3 / 0,-3 /
4 / 3 / -1, -1 / -2,1 / -4,6

Tasty. Locked up on EP


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 16, 2012)

easy fb

D' U2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 F R' U' F' L2 F2 U L' F2


----------



## KCuber (Sep 17, 2012)

already1329 said:


> D' F2 D R2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U2 L' U' L' F' R' F' D' B U2 R U
> 
> Very easy corners for BLD.



18.78 Corners First


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 17, 2012)

L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 D R D2 U B' U' R2 U2 F L F2 U'
easy x-cross rotationless F2L


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Sep 18, 2012)

I got this for BLD:

B2 L2 D F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 F' U' B' D F2 L' U F R2 B2

I DNF'd though 

I just got this scramble doing BLD:

U2 L' D2 L2 D2 L' U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U F U L' B2 D B2 U2 F2 R'


----------



## googlebleh (Sep 19, 2012)

R' U' L' D2 L' F' R' U2 R' B F2 D2 R' U2 F B2 U' L2 D2 U2 F' D F U' F

x' // inspection
D' L D' L F2 // cross
U R U' R' U L' U' L // F2L 1
U2 R' U R // F2L 2
U' L U' L' U2 L U' L' // F2L 3
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L 4
U R' U' y L' U L F // OLL (PLL skip)
View at alg.garron.us

I hate it when I get too excited after seeing easy cases. It makes me lock up and lose some time.


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 19, 2012)

11. 13.92 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D' L2 F' R' D' L B2 L' B R 
Another one move 2x2


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Sep 20, 2012)

U' L2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 L' B2 F' L' R F2 R U R' 



Spoiler



M' U' - 2 move roux block

B2 L' - corners solved


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 20, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> 11. 13.92 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D' L2 F' R' D' L B2 L' B R
> Another one move 2x2



12.72. Petrus PB? Nah too easy.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 20, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> 11. 13.92 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D' L2 F' R' D' L B2 L' B R
> Another one move 2x2



Petrus: 17.23
CFOP: 18.10
Roux: 21.94
ZZ: 21.28
columns first: 26.26



spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> U' L2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 L' B2 F' L' R F2 R U R'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roux: 17.26
Petrus: 28.92
CFOP: 21.80
ZZ: 27.02
Columns first: 27.65


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 20, 2012)

R2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 U L2 U' L' F2 D' F' D L' U' B F L2




Spoiler



x2 y
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U r' x'
l' U' L U' L' U2 l
R U2 x R U2 R U2 R' U2 L U2 R' U2 R U2 r' U2 R' U2
7.94


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 20, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> R2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 U L2 U' L' F2 D' F' D L' U' B F L2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solution doesn't work

CFOP: 17.67
Roux: 14.15
Petrus: 22.27
ZZ: 22.60
Don't feel like doing columns first


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 20, 2012)

@MaelLSTRoM scramble

12.07 .
Could been faster, but i messed up on LSE.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 23, 2012)

D L U2 B2 F R U2 D' F2 D2 L' B2 F' L' R2 F L2 U2 D' B' U2 B' U2 F2 U 

22.878. Kind of a good solve for me.


----------



## Julian (Sep 23, 2012)

SpeedSolve said:


> D L U2 B2 F R U2 D' F2 D2 L' B2 F' L' R2 F L2 U2 D' B' U2 B' U2 F2 U
> 
> 22.878. Kind of a good solve for me.


That kinda conflicts with your signature.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 24, 2012)

Awesome 5x5 scramble B' U' Uw Rw L' Bw2 Uw Bw2 Rw' Bw' B L2 B Lw2 R2 F2 L2 Rw Lw R Dw2 Fw Rw D Dw R' Fw2 Dw' D F' Dw Uw2 Rw Uw U2 B Fw' Dw Lw Fw' Rw2 Bw2 B2 Dw' Fw R2 F2 Bw2 Dw Bw' Dw Fw' U2 Rw' L2 Dw B U' Bw2 D'


----------



## Tyjet66 (Sep 24, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Awesome 5x5 scramble B' U' Uw Rw L' Bw2 Uw Bw2 Rw' Bw' B L2 B Lw2 R2 F2 L2 Rw Lw R Dw2 Fw Rw D Dw R' Fw2 Dw' D F' Dw Uw2 Rw Uw U2 B Fw' Dw Lw Fw' Rw2 Bw2 B2 Dw' Fw R2 F2 Bw2 Dw Bw' Dw Fw' U2 Rw' L2 Dw B U' Bw2 D'



I don't even know why I tried. I can NEVER seem to follow a 5x5 scramble correctly...


----------



## Brest (Sep 24, 2012)

Tyjet66 said:


> Michael Womack said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome 5x5 scramble B' U' Uw Rw L' Bw2 Uw Bw2 Rw' Bw' B L2 B Lw2 R2 F2 L2 Rw Lw R Dw2 Fw Rw D Dw R' Fw2 Dw' D F' Dw Uw2 Rw Uw U2 B Fw' Dw Lw Fw' Rw2 Bw2 B2 Dw' Fw R2 F2 Bw2 Dw Bw' Dw Fw' U2 Rw' L2 Dw B U' Bw2 D'
> ...


http://tinyurl.com/9hjjomn


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 24, 2012)

cool 3x3 scramble L2 B2 D' U F B2 D' L' F2 L' R2 D' F U2 F' L F' B D2 B2 F D2 R2 L2 F'

some weird 3x3 scrambles U L2 U R' F2 D2 U2 F2 L B' F D L' B2 L U R2 D' U B F R F U2 B2 and L R' D' B' R2 B2 U' L' R2 D2 L U2 L2 R U L' U2 L2 R2 U2 F L U2 L2 B'


----------



## angham (Sep 29, 2012)

U L R' U B U' B' R l' r
insane pyra scramble


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 29, 2012)

angham said:


> U L R' U B U' B' R l' r
> insane pyra scramble



2.96 solution U' L l r


----------



## MeshuggahX (Oct 1, 2012)

D2 U2 B2 L U2 L U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F D B2 L' U2 B L2 U' L' 

Two move cross, three if you want to preserve an F2L pair as I did in my solution. OLL-skip. My time was 9.69, first sub-10 ever.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 3, 2012)

*3BLD* 1:12.14 - an almost easy scramble

*3x3x3* - 17.24 cross skip, still managed to mess it up.

B2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F' R U2 D' F2 B' D2 U F' B' L2 F2 D2 U2 B2 L U2 B


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 5, 2012)

D L2 U L' U2 L2 D' R' L' U B F2 R2 U2 L' B U2 F' B2 U' D' B2 L' R2 U' funky 3x3 scramble


----------



## ottozing (Oct 5, 2012)

(0, -4) / (0, 6) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (6, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, -3) / (3, -2)



Spoiler: solution



Cubeshape = (-3, 2) / (-2, 3) / (2, 1) / (3, 0) /

Co+Eo+Cp skip

(0, -3) M2 U2 M2 (3, 4) Adj Adj (-4, 6)


I got 13.750 because noob


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 7, 2012)

10.45 L' R2 B L R' D B F' L2 F' D2 U F B R F' D2 F' L' F L' F2 B U B2 

It was a OH solve btw. Stupid easy.

U L2 D' L2 
U2 y L' U L
L U2 L' U L U L'
U R U R' U' y L U L'
J perm


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 9, 2012)

1. 1.70 F R F' U R F' R F' R' 

F' z' Antisune

And another
(1.78) R F2 R2 F' U' R2 F2 R2 U' 
Double Sune CLL, layer already done


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 9, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> (1.78) R F2 R2 F' U' R2 F2 R2 U'
> Double Sune CLL, layer already done



R2 U2 R U2 R2



Michael Womack said:


> D L2 U L' U2 L2 D' R' L' U B F2 R2 U2 L' B U2 F' B2 U' D' B2 L' R2 U' funky 3x3 scramble



for the third time: stop posting normal scrambles.


----------



## Bilbo (Oct 15, 2012)

F2 D F2 L2 U' B2 D B2 L2 F2 U L' F' R2 D' U F2 L' D' F R'

Got a 12.46 solve with this scramble and I wasn't even trying to speed solve. Had a nice pll skip.


----------



## bgdgyfer (Oct 15, 2012)

R2 F U2 R F' R' U' R' U' that 2x2 scramble is super easy.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 15, 2012)

Billbo; that was a nice scramble for me, too, and I'm a horrible noob. [ F2 D F2 L2 U' B2 D B2 L2 F2 U L' F' R2 D' U F2 L' D' F R' ] The F2L ended up with two pairs automatically united and then the OLL and PLL were easier than my usual 4 to 6-look.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 19, 2012)

F U' B D2 F2 L' F' U' R D2 B' U2 F U2 L2 D2 F' L2 F
z2 R L F B D'
U2 L U' L'
U L' U2 L U' L' U' L
U R U R' U' R U2 R'
U Rw U R U' L' U R' U'
34 HTM


----------



## tx789 (Oct 21, 2012)

B L' B' L B U B U' b' r' u
pyra


----------



## Brest (Oct 22, 2012)

L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D U R U' L B2 U F D' L D B


Spoiler



x' U' R' U' L x' D' // 2x2x2
U L U L' U R2 B // XXcross
u' R' U R u // 3rd pair
l U L' U L U2 x U2 R' // EOLS
U' R2 U R2 U R2 U' R D R' U' R D' R // ZBLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## conn9 (Oct 22, 2012)

U2 R' L' B2 D L' R F' R2 D2 F' D R B L B D' L2 R' U' B' R2 F' R F'



Spoiler



x2 R' F' L D' R2 U' L2 // Cross
y U' R' U' R // 1st pair
y' R U' R' // 2nd pair
U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
L' U L // 4th pair
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL

Scramble from iiTimer. 21 moves up to PLL. Shame about the Y perm. I had to keep the timer going to record the scramble after I realised how crazy it was  Would have been 11-12 seconds.


----------



## auscuber (Oct 24, 2012)

U F R U F R2 F' R' U'


----------



## already1329 (Oct 26, 2012)

F' U2 B F L2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 F' D' B' D2 F2 L R2 U' F' U2

Messed up and got 13.30.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 26, 2012)

F U' F R' U' R2 F2 U R


----------



## leonparfitt (Oct 27, 2012)

Pyraminx

U L' B L' B' R' U L B' l' b' u'


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 28, 2012)

2x2 scramble
F2 U R' F R2 F' R U' F' 

Pretty nice...


----------



## tx789 (Oct 29, 2012)

R F' R' F U2 F R2 F' R2 

CLL: R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' U2

2.568
9 moves/ 4ish tps


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 2, 2012)

R2 B' L2 U2 F R2 F R2 F' L2 U2 R' D U2 L2 U2 R2 F' R 
double x cross easy peasy


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 3, 2012)

R2 L2 U F2 B R2 F2 B2 R' U' L' U' R' U F' R2 F B' U' D2 L U2 R U R'


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 3, 2012)

Really werid scramble, really good for columns first
B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B L2 R2 B' U2 F L F2 D' F' U2 R' F2 U L' F 
When you do the cross like this you'll get three f2l pairs already in
z2 D F2 R2 L2 B y' M' U2 M // Cross + 3 F2L pairs
U L' U2 L U' L' U2 L //Last F2L Pair
Can someone who is good at Columns first continue this?


----------



## tx789 (Nov 4, 2012)

U' L R' r' l u

I got 2,64 what can you get?
2.7272727272272727273 tps


----------



## googlebleh (Nov 4, 2012)

Easy F2L and XX-Cross

Scramble: B' R' L2 U2 F2 U L2 R' B' R D2 U' B R2 F L2 U' R2 F U' R2 U2 R F2 U2

x y // inspection
F' R D' R' F' U L U' L' R2 U' R2' U R2 D2 // xx-cross
y' U R U' R' // F2L 3
U R' U' R // F2L 4
U' F U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
y' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L // PLL
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 10, 2012)

U2 B' F2 D' U2 L2 R' B2 L' B R2 D' U2 L' U' B' L U' D2 B' U L' B U2 F

:O


----------



## EvanChao (Nov 10, 2012)

timeless said:


> 5. (33.50) R2 U2 B' F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B' F2 D' B2 U2 R' D B2 F' R' B2 R2



I got my PB with this lol 16.61 xD


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 10, 2012)

*Easy/funny/hard/weird scrambles thread*

Nice although I for one would not use scrambles from the easy scramble thread for scrambles


----------



## Brest (Nov 14, 2012)

D U L2 D F2 U L2 U2 L2 D' L2 F R' L2 F L2 D B U' L2 F2


Spoiler



x2 F2 R U R F R
U' R' U2 R2 U R'
y D' R U' R' U' R U R' D
F U F' R' F R U' R' F' R
U M2' U M U2 M' U M2'

11.72 - 39stm - 3.33ftps


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 15, 2012)

F' D2 F B2 U' F2 U' F U B2 R F2 L F2 R B2 D2 F2 L2 D2
Weird looking scramble, so I did a strange face-first method I made up, which then resulted in an epic last step where I combined 3 steps into 1 

z2
Face-1: D U F'
Random middle layer edge keyhole: u' U R U' R'
Last pair: u' U2 R U' R' U R U R'
OLL: U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
PLL on U, PLL on D and Finish M slice all in one step: R2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' U2 B2 U D

The last alg is actually a double Y-perm: R2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D F2, which can cancel several moves into the Finish M-slice step


----------



## Ollie (Nov 15, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> F' D2 F B2 U' F2 U' F U B2 R F2 L F2 R B2 D2 F2 L2 D2
> Weird looking scramble, so I did a strange face-first method I made up, which then resulted in an epic last step where I combined 3 steps into 1
> 
> z2
> ...



: O


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 17, 2012)

Weekly Comp: OH Solve 4 said:


> F' D F2 B R2 D2 R D R' F2 L2 B2 *D F2 D F2 D F2 D F2*



I thought this was pretty funny


----------



## googlebleh (Nov 19, 2012)

R2 F D' F2 L2 D L R' F' U2 L B' U' D' L2 F' B2 D' U' B2 L' U2 D F D2

Roux:
y z' // inspection
M' R' F' R // 1st block
y' z' R2 U' R U R' U R U' R' U' r' U R // 2nd block
R U R' U R U2 R' // CMLL
U' M' U M' // orient edges
M2 U M' U2 M U' M2 // opposite edges
U' M' E2' M' E2' // dots

easy first block, sune CMLL, straight to moo


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 1, 2012)

U2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R' F' R' B D F U2 B R'

9.84
z2
F' U' M' U2 M / Double X-cross
y R U' R' U R' U' R 
y' R' U' R U2 R' U R 
U' F' U' L' U L F 
Y perm


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 1, 2012)

1. 1.65 R F' R F2 R' U F' R 
for ortega users the easiest onelook ever


----------



## Muesli (Dec 1, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> F' D2 F B2 U' F2 U' F U B2 R F2 L F2 R B2 D2 F2 L2 D2
> Weird looking scramble, so I did a strange face-first method I made up, which then resulted in an epic last step where I combined 3 steps into 1
> 
> z2
> ...



Woah... That's an awesome method.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 2, 2012)

U' L' B L B' U B' R'

0.73 lol


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 2, 2012)

PB 3x3x3:14.92(I won't count this as I was holding the cube in my hand when I started [iPod scramble] )
L2 B2 D' R2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D' U R U2 B' D L2 D R U2



Spoiler: My solution



x2 
B U L2 y L F' L' D2 
y' R U2 R' U R U' R' 
y U R' U R U2 R' U R 
L U' L' y' U L' U L 
R' U R U' R' U' R 
U' Fw R U R' U' Fw' 
U3


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 2, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> 1. 1.65 R F' R F2 R' U F' R
> for ortega users the easiest onelook ever



Lol. 3.02 but I stink.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 6, 2012)

4x4x4 blindfold race 1st scramble of week 48:

R' U2 Rw2 R U' Fw2 Uw2 L2 R U' F' Uw2 U' L R' B' D2 Uw' R U' Rw2 B D2 L2 R F L R D' U B U' Fw2 L2 B F' D2 Fw2 L2 R


----------



## TMOY (Dec 6, 2012)

lol... Got 5:57.14[2:02.96] on it.


----------



## Geert (Dec 6, 2012)

hahaha nice, going to try a yau method solve on it


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 6, 2012)

JasonK said:


> U' L' B L B' U B' R'
> 
> 0.73 lol



Absolutely ridiculous


----------



## tx789 (Dec 8, 2012)

four corners solved on white 
B2 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 R' B' F' U2 L' F2 R' L2 B' U'


----------



## CarlBrannen (Dec 8, 2012)

This one just showed up on the "Race to under 30" thread (week 136): B' F2 D' U' L D2 U' F' R F' L D F L' D' R D2 F' R D2 L' R

Even I was able to get 25.10 seconds on this and I'm realllly slow.


----------



## Lid (Dec 8, 2012)

F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 U' R' F2 R2 F L' F' U' L' B F

x' L2 U2 R' U' x' y R' Uw' R Uw // x-cross
U' L' U L // F2L-2
y R U' R' // F2L-3
U2 L' U L // F2L-4
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 8, 2012)

Petezorzz said:


> U2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R' F' R' B D F U2 B R'
> 
> 9.84
> z2
> ...


What was the color on top and on front when you scrambled it?


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 11, 2012)

Dafuq 2x2 scramble R U' R2 U F' U2 F U R2
LOL at the way this 2x2 scramble is set up F U' F U' F R' U R' U


----------



## Tristan97tfj (Dec 12, 2012)

0.25 sek
D' L R' D' R' F' B D B

well this is an easy scramble


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 12, 2012)

Tristan97tfj said:


> 0.25 sek
> D' L R' D' R' F' B D B
> 
> well this is an easy scramble



What Puzzle?


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 12, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> What Puzzle?



2x2, but it's a really bad scrambler


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 12, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> 2x2, but it's a really bad scrambler



Ok thanks


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 13, 2012)

Tristan97tfj said:


> 0.25 sek
> D' L R' D' R' F' B D B
> 
> well this is an easy scramble



I got exactly the same... 0.25


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 14, 2012)

scramble: L U' F' R' L2 U' L U' B U2 R' B2 D2 B2 L D2 B2 R' F2 R

my reconstruction: 
inspection: Z
cross: D' R F' R Uw' (5)
1st/2nd: R' U2' R U' R' U R2 U' R' (14)
3rd/4th: Uw' L' U' L Uw L' U L U' L U L2 U2 L (28)
OLL: U2 Lw' U' L U Lw F' R F (37)
PLL: M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U' (47)

I'm interested to know others would do for that scramble?


----------



## ottozing (Dec 14, 2012)

I didn't realize you were colour neutral now  Anyhoo

z
D' R2 U2 F' D' (cross + F2L-1 setup)
R' U R' F R F' R (F2L-1)
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (F2L-2)
y R U' R' U2 L' U' L (F2L-3)
U' R U' R' U R U R' (F2L-4)
U2 Rw U2 R' U' R2 U' Rw' F R' F' (OLLCP)
U' R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R (EPLL)


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 14, 2012)

5x5
R' Bw F2 R' Dw' D2 R Lw' F' Bw2 Uw' L' D' F Bw2 Dw B2 Dw' D' Fw' D2 Fw2 Rw' U' R2 Rw2 Bw2 F2 R D L' Fw2 D F2 Dw2 Lw' Fw' F2 Rw Bw Uw B' L2 Fw' F' Uw' Bw2 Dw' Rw2 Bw Rw2 Lw' U Uw D2 Dw Fw' Uw' Bw' Dw2

Fw2 Rw B2 L B' Bw' D' R Bw Uw R' Uw2 D2 Dw2 U' Lw Fw' D Bw2 Rw2 L Lw' U2 R' D Dw U L R Lw Uw Dw Rw' Bw2 B2 Rw2 Dw F U2 B' R' U2 B Fw' D2 Bw2 U D Uw' R' L2 D B D B2 Dw' Rw2 F Uw' B


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 16, 2012)

WTF 2x2 scramble U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 and this one R' U2 R U' F2 U' R' U' R


----------



## Username (Dec 16, 2012)

U' F R U R' U' R F' U' for 2x2 (qqtimer)

Edit: U R' U2 F' U' F R U' R' (1.50) 2x2


----------



## Cubinguy (Dec 16, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> I got exactly the same... 0.25


Me too! Right on 0.25


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 20, 2012)

Jesus, wouldn't it have been awesome if I had gotten my 3rd sub-10 in history on only my second day of returning? But no, I looked at the timer after OLL and semi-freaked and had a small lockup 

10.13 B L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 L U2 B L R2 B' R D' B' 

Can't seem to reconstruct, but I know the last two inserts and LL were

R' U' R
U2 L' U' L
r' U' R U' R' U2 r
*not sure if any AUF* Ccw U-perm *not sure if any AUF*


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Dec 21, 2012)

Cross skip: F' R2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 B R U' F' L2 F' L' B2 R' U
2x2x2 block: R U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 L2 F2 R B D2 L' B' D2 F' D F U2


----------



## Julian (Dec 21, 2012)

Crazy solution (I did something different after the first two pairs)

F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U L2 U F2 U L2 B D B' R B2 U' F2 L U

y F L2 F' y R2 (U D')
L U' L'
U' R' U' R U R' U' R
y' R U R'
x' D R U' R' D' R U l' U2

29 moves


----------



## Ollie (Dec 21, 2012)

A couple of weird BLD scrambles I got for my last multiBLD attempt (11/15 in 39:57 if anyone's interested. The 4 unsolved cubes all had the same mistake on edges because I set up parity incorrectly. Should be fine once I decide on a system and not just do it on the spot.)

B2 L2 B2 D R2 D B2 F2 U F2 D' L B' R2 F' L R2 B2 F U2 L2 

R' B2 D' L' D' L2 B' R2 F' U2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 R B2 R' F2 D2 - super easy


----------



## Username (Dec 22, 2012)

Pyraminx: U' L U R' U R L' R' L U' L' R (0:80)


----------



## uvafan (Dec 23, 2012)

U2 F L R B L' F2 L2 F2 B' L F' B U D R2 D R L2 F' D' B2 D U B2. lol


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 23, 2012)

uvafan said:


> U2 F L R B L' F2 L2 F2 B' L F' B U D R2 D R L2 F' D' B2 D U B2. lol



14.96


----------



## Ollie (Dec 23, 2012)

*5BLD* 8:30.39[3:47] u2 L2 l r U' L l' R' b2 u b2 l2 L' F f' R' l d' r F2 d f' D2 d l2 U2 R F d' F' d r' u' D2 d2 L l' F2 b2 L d u2 f2 u d L' D d F l b L2 d' R' d' l u' B u2 r' 

7 solved wings and 10 solved centers. I've had some luck with scrambles lately, but this was an absolute gift. It's a shame I screwed up a part of center memo and recall during the solve.


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 24, 2012)

U B' F' L' U2 R' F' R' B2 L2 B' L' U' D R F B2 U R L F D B' R F 

Lolcross


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 24, 2012)

LOL 2x2 scramble U R' U' F2 U R' U2 F U2 F came from iiTimer


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 24, 2012)

uvafan said:


> U2 F L R B L' F2 L2 F2 B' L F' B U D R2 D R L2 F' D' B2 D U B2. lol



12.97 zzoh

lol, but i cant reconstruct. it was xxeoline though.


----------



## bgdgyfer (Dec 25, 2012)

F' U F2 R' U F2 U' F' U2 Easy 2x2x2 scramble.


----------



## Dylann (Dec 26, 2012)

Got like 30 as I was studying how to make it easy like you said... cross was easy but F2L was normal.


----------



## Aaronus23 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm trying to sub60 on roux...(i'm a CFOP user) and sudently I get this scramble and got it in 33 seg

U' L' F' U2 L D' L U L U2 D' B2 U' F2 B2 D' L2 D F2 D


----------



## Username (Dec 26, 2012)

Aaronus23 said:


> I'm trying to sub60 on roux...(i'm a CFOP user) and sudently I get this scramble and got it in 33 seg
> 
> U' L' F' U2 L D' L U L U2 D' B2 U' F2 B2 D' L2 D F2 D



My solution for the scramble:

L2 E' L' B (4)
U2 R' U' R U B U B' (12)
L' U' L U L' U2 L U' L' U L (23)
U2 L U L' U2 L U L' (31)
U' F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F (42)
B U2 B' U2 B L' B' U' B U B L B2 U (56)

It's ok for me, but i really really suck at FMC, i don't know any other methods than Fridrich. I'm happy about that 4 move xcross anyway. Someone could help me with FMC, i would appreciate it.

*Edit:* Found a better solution


L2 E' L' B (4)
U2 R' U' R U B U B' (12)
F U F' L2 U2 L2 U2 S U2 S' (22)
L' U L U F U' F' (29)
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 (36)

OLL-skip, this is really, really good for me, took me 10 minutes to find. This remains my best on this scramble


*Edit:* Another solution, not as good though


L2 E' L' B (4)
U2 R' U' R U B U B' (12)
F U F' L2 U2 L2 U2 S U2 S' (22)
L' U' L U F U F' U2 (30)
f' L' U' L U f (36)
B' U' B L2 u L' U L U' L u' L2 (48)


*Edit:* More solutions:

L2 E' L' B (4)
U' L2 U2 L2 U2 S U2 S' (12)
U R' U' R U B U B' (20)
U' R B' R' U' R U B U' (29)
R u' R U' R U R' u R2 B U' B' U2 (42)





L2 E' L' B (4)
U' L2 U2 L2 U2 S U2 S' (12)
U R' U R U B U' B' (20)
U' l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l U2 (32)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (49) 

This one wasn't too good...


*Edit:* 5 move XX-cross: E' d' R2 B R

Can't find a good continuation


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 26, 2012)

Easy 2-gen scramble: R2 U' R2 U' R' U R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R
Solution: R' U' R2 U 0.729


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow I'm getting a lot of easy scrambles.
B2 R D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L U2 D' F2 R U' F2 L2 D R2 F2 L B2 L R2 B2 D2 R 
ZZ users rejoice.


----------



## FinnGamer (Dec 27, 2012)

pretty easy xxcross
U2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 B' F R2 D' R' B2 L' F D' U2 R2 D2 B2


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 28, 2012)

Username said:


> My solution for the scramble:
> 
> It's ok for me, but i really really suck at FMC, i don't know any other methods than Fridrich. I'm happy about that 4 move xcross anyway. Someone could help me with FMC, i would appreciate it.
> 
> ...



Just FYI, in FMC the standard metric is HTM which counts slice turns like E, S and M as 2 moves, so your solution would be 43 moves HTM, though it could be 41 if you used optimal U perm at the end. I wouldn't have pointed it out if you hadn't mentioned FMC.

My solution: 

U' L' F' U2 L D' L U L U2 D' B2 U' F2 B2 D' L2 D F2 D

y' U2 D F2 R F R U2 R // xxcross + pair (8)
U R' U2 R2 U R' U' F' U F // finish f2l (10, 18)
R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U' R' U2 // COLL + EPLL skip (14, 32)

32 HTM


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 29, 2012)

LOLOLOLOL 2x2: R F'. 0.47


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 29, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> LOLOLOLOL 2x2: R F'. 0.47



WTF, what was the scrambler?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 29, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> WTF, what was the scrambler?



QQtimer.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 29, 2012)

Isaac Paurus said:


> QQtimer.



Ok never have seen that from it but I have gotten this U F' R U F


----------



## Username (Dec 29, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Just FYI, in FMC the standard metric is HTM which counts slice turns like E, S and M as 2 moves, so your solution would be 43 moves HTM, though it could be 41 if you used optimal U perm at the end. I wouldn't have pointed it out if you hadn't mentioned FMC.
> 
> My solution:
> 
> ...



As said before. I've never ever done FMC before, and i had no idea of this. Thanks!


----------



## whauk (Dec 29, 2012)

U F' B' L2 F2 U2 L D' R' F B2 R2 D2 F2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 D2
a solution i found later:
z2 B U F' R' F2 R' F' L' B L'
U2 L U L'
R' U R
U' F' r U r'
U2 R2 D r' U2 r D' R' U2 R' U'
33 HTM not bad for a speedsolving solution


----------



## ottozing (Dec 30, 2012)

2x2

R F' U2 R U2 F2 U2 R' U2 

2 of the layers give an identical 4 move solution, the other 4 layers give identical crappy solutions.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 30, 2012)

B2 L' B L2 R U' L D' U' B' L2 U2 R' D2 U2 B' L D' U' L' R2 D' U2 L U' WOW yellow side


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 30, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> B2 L' B L2 R U' L D' U' B' L2 U2 R' D2 U2 B' L D' U' L' R2 D' U2 L U' WOW yellow side



Wow. 28.xx should have been faster but LL sucked.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 30, 2012)

R U L2 F' D U2 R2 U' R2 D2 U2 B' F R2 B2 F' L' R' D U R' D' U L' B' another funky scramble


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 30, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> B2 L' B L2 R U' L D' U' B' L2 U2 R' D2 U2 B' L D' U' L' R2 D' U2 L U' WOW yellow side



I made a double xcross and got a 21.57


----------



## Username (Dec 31, 2012)

2x2: F2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' 

Solution:  x y' R' U R2 U R2


----------



## tintinwrc (Jan 1, 2013)

I just have this easy scramble on pyraminx : U R' U' R B R L' R' l' r' 
I have made a 2.92 with one look.


----------



## omer (Jan 5, 2013)

This is the easiest Cross + F2L I have ever seen... Got it from Prisma Timer:
D B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 D B D F D' B' D' R2 F L D'
Cross is in the U-Face after scrambler, here is the solution:
Inspection: z2
Notice 2 pairs on the U face, and the easy cross!
Cross: R' F2 (2 moves)
Pair1: y' R U' R' (5 moves)
Pair2: d' R U R' (9 moves)
Pair3: d' R U R' d' U' L' U L (18 moves)
Another pair formed :0
Pair4: d' L' U L (22 moves)
F2L in 22 moves
OLL: y r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r (32 moves)
PLL: y2 R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U' (42 moves)


----------



## mycube (Jan 5, 2013)

lol oll skip solution 8.33
z2
F' U' F' 
U R U R'
y R U R2 U' R
y U2 L' U' L U' L' U' L
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U'

=34 Moves
4 tps


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 5, 2013)

lol 2x2 scramble

U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' 

Got this on qqtimer.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 6, 2013)

*hahahah*

do thyis scramble and i garanti you wil get a pb on 3x3
L2 DI B2 R2 UI F2 U B2 F2 D F2 RI LI DI R2 B R U RI BI LI
and then x2


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 6, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> do thyis scramble and i garanti you wil get a pb on 3x3
> L2 DI B2 R2 UI F2 U B2 F2 D F2 RI LI DI R2 B R U RI BI LI
> and then x2



Sorry no PB for me I got 32.08 and my PB is 23 sec.


----------



## omer (Jan 6, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Sorry no PB for me I got 32.08 and my PB is 23 sec.


This is exactly what happened to me :0 (I got about 32 and my PB is about 23)
But that's because this scramble requires to insert the first pair with a sledgehammer (in order to preserve the other one on top) and I got it all wrong cause I don't usually do it.


----------



## Julian (Jan 6, 2013)

omer said:


> But that's because this scramble requires to insert the first pair with a sledgehammer (in order to preserve the other one on top)


No it doesn't?


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 6, 2013)

Found this cool forced OLL skip to Uperm solution for the above scramble

x2
U R U' R'
L' U2 L
U' R' U R
y2 U' x U R' U' R
U' L U r'
y M2' U M' U2 M U M2'

27 STM cool.

Obviously your U-perm of choice for the final step.


----------



## acohen527 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Easy/funny/hard/weird scrambles thread*



Antonie faz fan said:


> do thyis scramble and i garanti you wil get a pb on 3x3
> L2 DI B2 R2 UI F2 U B2 F2 D F2 RI LI DI R2 B R U RI BI LI
> and then x2



Lol I got a 21.47 with CFOP. I don't even use CFOP, and my PB with my main method, Petrus, is a 20.2x.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 6, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> do thyis scramble and i garanti you wil get a pb on 3x3
> L2 DI B2 R2 UI F2 U B2 F2 D F2 RI LI DI R2 B R U RI BI LI
> and then x2



17.16 new PB by 4 seconds. Such an easy scramble. I can't count it as a PB.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 6, 2013)

2x2: F2 U F R2 U2 F' R' U2

mediocre first layer, but PLL skip for me. i got a 2.75


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 8, 2013)

U F R2 F2 U2 R' F' U' F' R' F R U2 F2 U2 R2 B R F2 R2 B U2 B' U' B'

I can't believe I only got an 11.10 time with that scarmble it should have been WAY faster.


----------



## Brest (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice Xcross on D
D' R2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U F2 R' B R2 B' U B2 U' B2 F D' U'

and another, again on D
F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F' D' U' L' U' L U' B D2 U

6 move XXcross on D
U2 R2 D B2 R2 U' R2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R U2 L D' U' F' D' R' B' L2


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Jan 10, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> do thyis scramble and i garanti you wil get a pb on 3x3
> L2 DI B2 R2 UI F2 U B2 F2 D F2 RI LI DI R2 B R U RI BI LI
> and then x2



I got a 7.08 2H, but a 12.14 OH. 12.14 isn't a PB, and there's no way I can count 7.08 as a PB.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 13, 2013)

B2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 R' F' R B D2 R2 B2 U B' R 6.351!!!!

y' R2' D' R u'
(R U R' U')*3
y' R U' R' U' L' U' L 
U R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
U' y' L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L 
U L F' L' U' L U F U' L U 
59 moves - 9.30tps


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 15, 2013)

(9.13) L2 F R2 D2 R2 B R2 L' D' L R2 U2 D B' F2 L' F' R L F R F2 L' F' L2



Spoiler



x2 D2 L y R2 U R U2 R U' R2
y r U R' U' r' F R 
U' y' M' F' L F M F' L' F

25 STM


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 16, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> do thyis scramble and i garanti you wil get a pb on 3x3
> L2 DI B2 R2 UI F2 U B2 F2 D F2 RI LI DI R2 B R U RI BI LI
> and then x2


Do a v perm then hold I so that you have a block in the front edge right edge and front right corner do then RWI U2 R U RI U RW do z2 and then the scramble above don't forget cube rotations. If u do I right you wil get cross done easy f2l and last layer skip


----------



## acohen527 (Jan 16, 2013)

Weird scramble here: B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 F D' F D L D2 L2 F2 D2 U'


----------



## omer (Jan 16, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> Weird scramble here: B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 F D' F D L D2 L2 F2 D2 U'


What's weird about it? other than 3 sides looking like good crosses when they actually aren't I don't see anything


----------



## acohen527 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Easy/funny/hard/weird scrambles thread*



omer said:


> What's weird about it? other than 3 sides looking like good crosses when they actually aren't I don't see anything



I just thought it was weird having 3 sides like that. Maybe it's more common than I thought.


----------



## omer (Jan 16, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> I just thought it was weird having 3 sides like that. Maybe it's more common than I thought.


It's not really common, I just thought there was something else to it so I asked.


----------



## brunopini (Jan 17, 2013)

F B' R' F' B2 U' D' R' F2 U F' B' L' D' F' B' R U' F D2 B2 D' R2 U' B'

ridiculous scramble. half the cross is already in place and once you complete it, f2l will be as easy as breathing.


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 18, 2013)

L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U L2 F U' R D R U L F' R' L'
6 solved pieces!

If only I got this scramble while doing blind instead of speedsolving 

I tried it after my speedsolving session and got a DNF (1:58.26 [~55.00]) because I flipped a wrong edge. It's over a minute faster than my PB and twice as fast as my normal solves.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 19, 2013)

from ctimer

*L U L U B U L U L' U L' B L' B2 *F' R' B' R' L2 U' B U' D2 R F2


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Jan 19, 2013)

2x2 scramble from qqtimer: R U2 R' U'


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 19, 2013)

guythatlikesOH said:


> 2x2 scramble from qqtimer: R U2 R' U'



0.98.


----------



## SAICubed (Jan 19, 2013)

guythatlikesOH said:


> 2x2 scramble from qqtimer: R U2 R' U'


1.180



PianoCube said:


> L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U L2 F U' R D R U L F' R' L'
> 6 solved pieces!
> 
> If only I got this scramble while doing blind instead of speedsolving
> ...


I did it with two hands not blindfolded just for fun and got a 26.593


----------



## Julian (Jan 22, 2013)

2.41 U R' U L U B L' R' r'


----------



## Ollie (Jan 22, 2013)

A super nice BLD scramble, I crumbled during execution and only managed a 44.63.

B2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U B L D' L R2 D' R2 F R F'


----------



## cannon4747 (Jan 23, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> Lol I got a 21.47 with CFOP. I don't even use CFOP, and my PB with my main method, Petrus, is a 20.2x.





Antonie faz fan said:


> do thyis scramble and i garanti you wil get a pb on 3x3
> L2 DI B2 R2 UI F2 U B2 F2 D F2 RI LI DI R2 B R U RI BI LI
> and then x2



got a 12.33, only a pb by .08 secs. but this wont count since it skips cross and half of f2l


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 23, 2013)

(2, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, 0) / (-3) / (-2) / (2) / (5) / (-4) / (5) / UdUd
4.18


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 24, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> (2, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -1) / (0, 0) / (-3) / (-2) / (2) / (5) / (-4) / (5) / UdUd
> 4.18


4.17 
Was expecting more like high 4.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 27, 2013)

Got 0.67


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 27, 2013)

WTF 3x3 scramble B' R2 B' R' B2 F2 L' R D L D2 L' R' D' L2 U2 L2 D2 U' R2 B D U2 F' D


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 27, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> WTF 3x3 scramble B' R2 B' R' B2 F2 L' R D L D2 L' R' D' L2 U2 L2 D2 U' R2 B D U2 F' D



what was so weird about that scramble?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 27, 2013)

Isaac Paurus said:


> what was so weird about that scramble?



Do the scramble and look at the Left face.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 27, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Do the scramble and look at the Left face.



i guess that would be handy for corners first.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 31, 2013)

U L2 D2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U B2 L' R2 D' L2 R F' D' R U' R' - white cross

I average 24 seconds and got a 16.30 (tried again and got 14.69)

Really easy f2l, if you do the cross like L D2 R' D F' y' F D' L D (which is a horrible solution I know)


----------



## googlebleh (Feb 1, 2013)

*I took a risk. Maybe I'll do it again.*

Pretty cool (at least to me).

F' R2 F2 U2 D B L2 R' U R F U2 B' U L2 D2 U' F B2 D' B2 R2 B' F' L2

y' x'
R' F' // pseudo-cross
L' U L U y' L U L' // F2L 1
U' R U' R' U' F U' F' // F2L 2
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L 3
y U' R U R2' F R F' R U' R' // F2L 4
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U' M2' U2' M2' U' // parity+cross fix
View at alg.garron.us

51 HTM at 4.57 TPS = 11.15 sec (I average barely sub-15)


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 1, 2013)

(7.99) *U2 R2 B' L2 D2 F2 L2 B L D2 B' F D2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 F' B2 R B2 F R2 L2



Spoiler



z2 U2 R' B2 R' F'
U' L U' L' U L U L'
U' L' U L
y' U' R' U R 
r U2' R' U' R U' r' U'


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 1, 2013)

22.15 F2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 D' R F' R B2 D' U B' D U'
Sow easy X-Cross (scrambled with white up, green front).



Spoiler



Yellow Up, Red front
L2 F2 R' B' Than solve it your way



22.15 seconds is pretty fast for me since I start again this lastweek, after 8 or 9 months, and I average around 30 seconds.


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Feb 2, 2013)

U' F U' F' D' F B2 L B D2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 D
Three F2L pairs already made in the U layer.


----------



## PoHos1 (Feb 2, 2013)

D F2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U' B' U2 R2 D' F L' D' B'

 try this I have few minute ago.. and its awesome on BLD if you can COLL 
please write times


----------



## Zelda (Feb 3, 2013)

PoHos1 said:


> D F2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U' B' U2 R2 D' F L' D' B'
> 
> try this I have few minute ago.. and its awesome on BLD if you can COLL
> please write times



Using that scramble, I managed a 1:43 w/ 15 sec inspection using pure heise.


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 3, 2013)

17.88 U' L2 B2 D B2 U R2 D' R2 F2 U L' U L' F R L2 F' D' B' U2
Easy X-Cross on Top and I do 2-Look OLL and got an PLL skip.


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 6, 2013)

B2 U D2 B' U' F R' F2 L2 U2 L2 R D F2 B2 D2 L' F2 B D2 F2 B' U' D2 R


----------



## omer (Feb 7, 2013)

Scramble on ZZ solving orientation:
D2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 F R D' R2 U2 L2 F' L U' B R'
All edges bad, first time I had that, didn't even try solving


----------



## Zelda (Feb 8, 2013)

omer said:


> Scramble on ZZ solving orientation:
> D2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 F R D' R2 U2 L2 F' L U' B R'
> All edges bad, first time I had that, didn't even try solving



Ooh, that's only a ~0.05% chance of happening!
There's a short little alg to take of that I think: F U R D B L' (F/F') (Choose one of the two last ones, depending on which is better for you. IIRC, Try that now


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 8, 2013)

L' B F' D B F2 L' R2 F2 R2 D' U L2 R F2 L' U F2 D2 U


----------



## ottozing (Feb 8, 2013)

L B L U' F2 B L' B D2 U2 R2 L F' R2 F2 R U2 L U' R2 U' R'


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 10, 2013)

F' U' R U F2 R U F' U' 2x2 from qqtimer


----------



## Username (Feb 10, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> F' U' R U F2 R U F' U' 2x2 from qqtimer



0.65 With pickup (stackmatted)


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 10, 2013)

Username said:


> 0.65 With pickup (stackmatted)



Yeah, when I first did it I got nervous and got .6xx but when I redid I got 0.29x lol. On qqtimer though.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 11, 2013)

D B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' R B F D U2 F' R' B' F2 U' 

Can't tell if good BLD scramble or not. (54.59) x Anti-sune+AUF+PLL+AUF x' twists corners

EDIT: in fact, two consecutive scrambles with lots of twisted corners R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B' D2 F' U2 F' R2 U F L' D L2 F2 D' R' F2 U'


----------



## TheCuber23 (Feb 11, 2013)

D' F B D F' D' B2 D' R2 D R D B F R2 L B2 L R2 U' L2 U' F' U2 F'
Super easy cross


----------



## PoHos1 (Feb 13, 2013)

B2 Uw2 D L' F' B' Uw2 L' U2 D2 Rw2 D B U2 L' R' Uw D' B2 R2 F' B D2 Fw2 Uw' B2 Uw Fw2 Uw' L2 R U' Uw' D2 Rw' F2 Rw U2 D F2

hey all just best scramble on 4x4 cube   just try it and please write times


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 13, 2013)

PoHos1 said:


> B2 Uw2 D L' F' B' Uw2 L' U2 D2 Rw2 D B U2 L' R' Uw D' B2 R2 F' B D2 Fw2 Uw' B2 Uw Fw2 Uw' L2 R U' Uw' D2 Rw' F2 Rw U2 D F2
> 
> hey all just best scramble on 4x4 cube   just try it and please write times



32.87 D:

z' x' y' x z2 U r F2 r z x2 F' r2 F' r' x' r' F r F' x' r' F' r2 F2 r' U2 r' F' r F r' F2 r' U' D2 U' r2 y' x' y R U' R' z r' z' U R U2 R' z r' z' U R U' R' z r z' F R' F' R z r' z' U' F R' F' R z r z U R U' R' U R U' R' z r' z' U' R U' R' z r2 z U' z2 U' L' U L R' U R z r z' y' R U' R' z r' z' y2 z y2 R D F D' y2 U y' U R U' R' y U' R' U R y' U R' U R U' R' U' R2 U R' y' U R U R' y U R U R' y' U R U' R' y' U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' F R U R' U' F' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U R U' u2 r2 U2 R r R r U2 r2 u2 U R' U' R


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 13, 2013)

*Easy/funny/hard/weird scrambles thread*



ben1996123 said:


> 32.87 D:
> 
> z' x' y' x z2 U r F2 r z x2 F' r2 F' r' x' r' F r F' x' r' F' r2 F2 r' U2 r' F' r F r' F2 r' U' D2 U' r2 y' x' y R U' R' z r' z' U R U2 R' z r' z' U R U' R' z r z' F R' F' R z r' z' U' F R' F' R z r z U R U' R' U R U' R' z r' z' U' R U' R' z r2 z U' z2 U' L' U L R' U R z r z' y' R U' R' z r' z' y2 z y2 R D F D' y2 U y' U R U' R' y U' R' U R y' U R' U R U' R' U' R2 U R' y' U R U R' y U R U R' y' U R U' R' y' U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' F R U R' U' F' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U R U' u2 r2 U2 R r R r U2 r2 u2 U R' U' R



Sim?


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 13, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Sim?



NO REALCUBE I MEMORISED ALL THE MOVES AS I DID THEM


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 13, 2013)

8.84 - F2 R' U2 L2 R D L2 R' B D' L' F' B2 L F' L' B D F L R' B' L' R' D



Spoiler



z2 D U2 L F2 D
U' R' U2 R y R' U2 R
L U L2 U' L2 U L'
R U R' U2 R U R'
L' U2 L
U' r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r'

40 ETM


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 15, 2013)

WTF 3x3 scramble... just look. it's pretty useful for roux, but i'm not color neutral. gave me a nice Xcross.
F L' B' F2 U2 F U' L U L2 U2 R F2 B D U2 R U2 B' D2 L U2 F' B' D2

oh yeah, its from QQtimer.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 15, 2013)

D2 R' D2 U2 L U2 L' R2 F2 R U2 B R U L U B' U R' F L 

Pretty bad cross but my f2l was very easy. 3 pairs made by luck.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 16, 2013)

Isaac Paurus said:


> WTF 3x3 scramble... just look. it's pretty useful for roux, but i'm not color neutral. gave me a nice Xcross.
> F L' B' F2 U2 F U' L U L2 U2 R F2 B D U2 R U2 B' D2 L U2 F' B' D2
> 
> oh yeah, its from QQtimer.



5.40 wol

y x2 D' R' D R L
R' U R U' R U R'
R' U R U' R' U' R y2 U R U' R' U2 F' U' F
U' r' U' R U L U' R' U x
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Feb 16, 2013)

Isaac Paurus said:


> WTF 3x3 scramble... just look. it's pretty useful for roux, but i'm not color neutral. gave me a nice Xcross.
> F L' B' F2 U2 F U' L U L2 U2 R F2 B D U2 R U2 B' D2 L U2 F' B' D2
> 
> oh yeah, its from QQtimer.



I got 13.41 with a method I just started learning.


----------



## timeless (Feb 16, 2013)

R' U D' F2 U F' R2 B2 R D2 R B2 F2 L' F B2 D2 F2 D' F D' L' B' F2 U2
2x2x2 block


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 16, 2013)

3.	F2 U2 F' U' F U' R2 U' R' U'	
Mark2. 
Did 2 corner twist.


----------



## omer (Feb 16, 2013)

Fridrich scramble with insanely low move count on the first two layers (easy XX-cross):
B2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 L2 F U' R' U R' F2 R' L B
Inspection: notice the 2x2x1 block, z2.
XX-Cross: U' B2 R' y' U2 L F' R' L'
Pair 3: U' R U R'
Pair 4: d R U' R'
16 moves first two layers 

My time was bad for such a low move count (23.31) because I was trying to remember the alg for the COLL case I got at the end (2-look OLL)


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 16, 2013)

F2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 D2 R' D' R D R F' R2 F L2 D2 B F2 R' F' R B' R F
2x2 block on white


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Feb 17, 2013)

L' F2 R L2 F L F2 L' F2 B' U2 D2 L U2 R' L' B D' B U' R2 U F2 B' R
Eaaaasssyy cross, and some pretty simple F2L's.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 18, 2013)

2x2 frõm ttw.

U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 R


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 18, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 2x2 frõm ttw.
> 
> U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 R



1.04 and I am bad.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 18, 2013)

L F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' R2 B U' B L R D2 F L2 D B' U2 B2 U D2 R2 U2 D

cross skip. low 10 on realcube, 6.79 on sim


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 19, 2013)

*F U F U *R' U2 R U' F2 U2

:fp




ben1996123 said:


> L F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' R2 B U' B L R D2 F L2 D B' U2 B2 U D2 R2 U2 D



9.448 stupid dot OLL

B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B R2 B' R2 F' R' B U' B' R F2 U R2 B' F - 2x2x2 block in LDB too bad I'm not amazing at yellow cross, I got 9.960 could definitely be like sub 8 with white.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 19, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B R2 B' R2 F' R' B U' B' R F2 U R2 B' F - 2x2x2 block in LDB too bad I'm not amazing at yellow cross, I got 9.960 could definitely be like sub 8 with white.



24.34. Lol oll skip.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 19, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 24.34. Lol oll skip.



Reconstruction? I didnt get OLL skip


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 19, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Reconstruction? I didnt get OLL skip





Spoiler



F U' R2 U2 F2 
y' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R 
L U2 L' U' L U L' U L U' L'
y U' L' U L U' L' U2 L U' L' U2 L
R-perm


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 20, 2013)

wol 3x3 from twisttheweb

R2 U L' D R' D' R2 L2 U2 R L' B2 R2 F L U2 R2 L' B R' F' B2 U2 R2 D'


----------



## RV (Feb 21, 2013)

U2 L2 R U2 D F U B D B' F2 D U' B L' F' B U2 F2 L' D B D' R L'

Interesting scramble... interesting colours

Another super-fast scramble is the cube in a cube in a cube pattern! U' L' U' F' R2 B' R F U B2 U B' L U' F U R F'

Scramble with white on top, and orange on front, do y' and:

Cross: U' D' F' R U x2
F2L_1: R U' R' U2 L U L'
F2L_2: R U2 R'
F2L_3: nothing
F2L_4: y2 U R U R' U' F' U' F
OLL: U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R
PLL: v-perm (i cant write the alg, i dont know why, i mess up the cube)


----------



## Cubinguy (Feb 23, 2013)

L B2 F2 U B' U L B' R' L2 D' U R L' D' L' B2 R B2 U2 F' D R B R Annoying scramble if you can only solve with white or yellow cross.


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 23, 2013)

lol 2x2 scramble F' U2 R F2 U' F' U2 F' U

Face solved


----------



## omer (Feb 24, 2013)

U' B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 U F' L' B' U B2 R U' B' F U
2x2x2 block, 4 moves X-cross, f2l isn't pretty after that though


----------



## Brest (Feb 24, 2013)

omer said:


> U' B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 U F' L' B' U B2 R U' B' F U
> 2x2x2 block, 4 moves X-cross, f2l isn't pretty after that though



y x2 F' U2 R' F
y R U' R' L' U L
U2 L U L' U' L U L'
U2 M' U R U' M U R' U R U2 R' U2
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## omer (Feb 24, 2013)

Brest said:


> y x2 F' U2 R' F
> y R U' R' L' U L
> U2 L U L' U' L U L'
> U2 M' U R U' M U R' U R U2 R' U2
> View at alg.garron.us


I did the cross differently, this way does give a much easier F2L.
Where the hell did you bring that last line from?


----------



## Julian (Feb 24, 2013)

omer said:


> Where the hell did you bring that last line from?


Inserting the pair in a different way + sune.


----------



## Dylann (Feb 24, 2013)

3x3 scramble white top green front: (Gives a good scramble if you solve fridrich WHITE cross)

F2 D F2 D F2 U F2 L2 D' R2 U' R D2 F R2 B2 U L U B2 U'

I got a 13.57 which was a PB. My OLL skipped and I got a U perm...pretty damn good when my average is 23.


----------



## KrisM (Feb 26, 2013)

Got my PB, 12.99, with this scramble last night. 
I had white on the bottom.
B2 R2 L2 D' L2 U R2 D R2 D' B2 L R2 B' D2 L2 D' F D2 F2 D
Inspection: y
Cross: D2 L' F2 R u R'
First Pair: y' R U' R'
Second Pair: R' U R U d L' U' L
Third Pair: y' U2 L' U L
Fourth Pair: U2 R' U R
OLL: U F (R U R' U')x2 F'
PLL: U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2

49 Moves, but recognition is lightning fast.


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 26, 2013)

wow, i just randomly did it, the F2L are all paired into 4-step algs., OLL was simple fish alg, and I completed skipped the PLL stage


----------



## googlebleh (Feb 26, 2013)

omer said:


> U' B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 U F' L' B' U B2 R U' B' F U
> 2x2x2 block, 4 moves X-cross, f2l isn't pretty after that though



x2 z
R' U2' F2
L' U L d' L U L'
U R U2' R' U R U' R'
U' y' R U2' R' U R U' R'
y R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R'


----------



## Julian (Feb 27, 2013)

L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 D B F2 U' L2 U F2 R F R'



Spoiler



x2 y' U L R U' R' D'
then easy cfop finishes, or y' sexyhammer U 3C3E


----------



## googlebleh (Feb 28, 2013)

B' D2 U R U' R2 U' D2 R' B U' D L2 U' D R' F' B' R2 D' R' F2 L2 R2 U'



Spoiler: Solution



y'
(R' L')
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
y U R' U' R U R' U' R
y' R' U R U2' R' U R
U F R U R' U' F'
U R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U'
View at alg.garron.us



9.57 PB. The xcross was so easy that it felt like cheating.


----------



## Riley (Feb 28, 2013)

U L2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' U2 F R F L2 R U' R D L 

FMC, anyone? I'll try it later; I got it for regular 3x3. The time was only 8.82.


----------



## Kyle™ (Mar 4, 2013)

B' R F U' L' U2 F2 D F U2 B2 L' B2 U2 R U2 L2 U2 D2 L 
Holy Granola.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 5, 2013)

F R' U' L' U L' U' F' U' D2 B U' F2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 2 move cross with that scramble I got 29.59 with a PLL skip and thats a good solve for me cause im not a sub 30 solver for 3x3.


----------



## elliotsherrow (Mar 6, 2013)

*Incredibly easy scramble*

R2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' L' F D' U2 R' U2 R2 B' U2 L'

See how fast you can solve it first try just for fun.
This is an incredibly easy scramble I found on qq timer. I think everyone will solve it one of two ways. and both ways end with incredibly easy solves. 39 or 49 moves. 

x-cross z2 y' L' F L2 R' B R'

Now solve either the blue orange pair or the green orange and from there the solve will be obvious. Both lead to the same oll, and either a T or a U perm.
Just thought this was fun, enjoy!


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 6, 2013)

WTF 3x3 scramble R U2 R2 F2 R F2 L U2 L2 D2 R' D R2 D L B' R' D2 B with that scramble I got 28.60 with a PLL skip could have got a faster time if I didn't mess up on OLL.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Mar 6, 2013)

LoooL this appears while doing some 4x4 speed.

B R' Fw2 Rw' F' L2 B' R2 Fw2 L2 U' L F' U2 R' U2 F U' B' F' U R2 Uw2 U' F' L' Fw2 F B L' F U B F' Rw U' Uw2 L2 F2 Uw2


----------



## Julian (Mar 6, 2013)

elliotsherrow said:


> R2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' L' F D' U2 R' U2 R2 B' U2 L'


x' U' R U2 z L' U' r'
U2 y' R U R'
D2 L' U' L D2
y R U2 R'

18 moves to PLL


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 7, 2013)

3 other cool solves I've found for


elliotsherrow said:


> R2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' L' F D' U2 R' U2 R2 B' U2 L'



#1 -_z2 y'_ L' F' M' D' U' R2 U _z2_ M2 U2 M' (10 STM 2Xcross)
R U' R' U L' U' L
_y'_ R' U2 R U' R' U R U'

25 moves to two flipped edges. From here I'd do y' M' U M U2 M' U M' U' M' U2 M U M2 to finish.

#2 - Dammit Julian

#3 - _z2 y'_ L2 F' U2 R2 U2 R F2
_y2_ R' U' L F
L' U' L U' L F' L' F U'

20 moves to three corners, what up. R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 to finish

fun scramble


----------



## elliotsherrow (Mar 7, 2013)

Jaycee said:


> 3 other cool solves I've found for
> 
> #1 -_z2 y'_ L' F' M' D' U' R2 U _z2_ M2 U2 M' (10 STM 2Xcross)
> R U' R' U L' U' L
> ...




I wish I could solve like a 3x cross or whatever that last one was. That's impressive. I have no fmc skills.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 9, 2013)

2x2 from qqtimer - F' R U R U' F' U2 R' U' 

1.43

Pretty easy to sub-1


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh my goodness! I just got a complete LL skip (I believe it's the second time it's ever happened to me... possibly third time.)

Scramble: D2 L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 D R B2 U' B' D' L' U2 B U2 B

U F2 R' D2 R' // yellow cross
U' L' U' L U' L' U L // F2L #1
U2 y' R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L #2
U L U2 L' y' R U R' U R U' R' // F2L #3
U L' U L U' L' U' L // F2L #4

40 moves... I know... my F2L wasn't very efficient, esp. pair #3... but... lucky LL skip. Didn't even require AUF.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 9, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Scramble: D2 L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 D R B2 U' B' D' L' U2 B U2 B



10.99 first try! New PB NL  Thanks sneaklyfox.

Go with the orange cross instead. 2 move cross with a first and fourth pair skip:

z' R' D 
U R U' R'
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R
L' U2 L U' L U L'
d R U' R'
r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

=48 htm // 4.4 tps

Kinda bad tps. Think if my lookahead didn't suck.


----------



## Julian (Mar 9, 2013)

immortalchaos29 said:


> 10.99 first try! New PB NL  Thanks sneaklyfox.


Most people would not count PBs off of scrambles given to them by others.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 9, 2013)

immortalchaos29 said:


> 10.99 first try! New PB NL  Thanks sneaklyfox.
> 
> Go with the orange cross instead. 2 move cross with a first and fourth pair skip:
> 
> ...



Ah, you're right. I didn't consider orange as I gave up the CN and I'm dual colour W/Y. I tried the same scramble but with white where the orange would be. 2-move cross. I got 10.75... major "cheating" hehe.



Julian said:


> Most people would not count PBs off of scrambles given to them by others.



I say everyone can decide for themselves whether to count it as a PB or not. I think it's ok to count singles. Personally, I probably prefer to get my own scrambles, but I don't really see a problem with it if someone really wants to count it. You're only competing against yourself for PBs anyway and they're legitimate scrambles.


----------



## Julian (Mar 9, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Ah, you're right. I didn't consider orange as I gave up the CN and I'm dual colour W/Y. I tried the same scramble but with white where the orange would be. 2-move cross. I got 10.75... major "cheating" hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> I say everyone can decide for themselves whether to count it as a PB or not. I think it's ok to count singles. Personally, I probably prefer to get my own scrambles, but I don't really see a problem with it if someone really wants to count it. You're only competing against yourself for PBs anyway and they're legitimate scrambles.


Of course everyone can decide for themselves. I'm just saying most people would not count solves like this, mainly because you go into the solve knowing it is an easy scramble. This can lead you to look for x-crosses etc. when you otherwise might not have.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh I don't actually call it my PB. Not like I can just go through all the easy scrambles thread and take all the solves. It wouldn't be fair. I just said that cuz it is better than my PB.


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 9, 2013)

D2 U2 L R F2 R U2 B2 U2 B2
R2 U' L' R B' L' R' U F D' F2

I'm not CN, but had to try when I got this scramble. Got 18.99 with orange cross. First sub 20 with a non W/Y cross.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 10, 2013)

F D2 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 F2 U' F' L U' B L2 U2 F U' B2 U B R U' L F' U2 8.44

F' U2 F R' F'
y2 U2 R' U' R
U' R U R' U2 R U R'
y' R U' R' U R U' R'
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 10, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Ah, you're right. I didn't consider orange as I gave up the CN and I'm dual colour W/Y. I tried the same scramble but with white where the orange would be. 2-move cross. I got 10.75... major "cheating" hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> I say everyone can decide for themselves whether to count it as a PB or not. I think it's ok to count singles. Personally, I probably prefer to get my own scrambles, but I don't really see a problem with it if someone really wants to count it. You're only competing against yourself for PBs anyway and they're legitimate scrambles.



If I'd count them, then my "PB single" would be 2.xy


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 10, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> If I'd count them, then my "PB single" would be 2.xy



scramble pree


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 13, 2013)

3.	B' R D L F' B2 D F B R2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' L2 F2 U	
Did it bld. 5 twisted corners. Prolly messed up trying to twist them. DNF.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 16, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Oh my goodness! I just got a complete LL skip (I believe it's the second time it's ever happened to me... possibly third time.)
> 
> Scramble: D2 L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 D R B2 U' B' D' L' U2 B U2 B
> 
> ...



I don't believe it... second time within a week. I just got another full LL skip.
Scramble: B' D R2 B2 R' F R D B L2 U2 F2 R' F2 D2 L' B2 D2 F2 U2
Except I can't remember what I did this time.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## TandborsteN (Mar 19, 2013)

U B2 D L2 D' R2 U R2 L2 F2 U R' F U' R' F' R2 D F' L2 U'

White cross finished after scramble.


----------



## Username (Mar 19, 2013)

TandborsteN said:


> U B2 D L2 D' R2 U R2 L2 F2 U R' F U' R' F' R2 D F' L2 U'
> 
> White cross finished after scramble.



It's actually the yellow cross that's finished. (WCA Orientation)


----------



## TandborsteN (Mar 19, 2013)

Okey, i don't know that kind of things. I'm scrambling with the white side down.


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 20, 2013)

R2 L F R2 L' B' U R' F R' F2 D' L2 D B2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 Someone reconstruct this one!


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 20, 2013)

redbeat0222 said:


> R2 L F R2 L' B' U R' F R' F2 D' L2 D B2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 Someone reconstruct this one!



video pree


----------



## Brest (Mar 20, 2013)

redbeat0222 said:


> R2 L F R2 L' B' U R' F R' F2 D' L2 D B2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 Someone reconstruct this one!



x2 y U' R' F D' R' D'
L U2 L' U' R U R'
U L2 F' L' F L'
F R U R' U' F' d R U R'
y U R' F R' D2 r D' r' D2 R2 F'


----------



## omer (Mar 20, 2013)

ZZ, scramble with solving orientation:
D L2 U' L2 U B2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 F' D R B' L2 U' R L' F' U2 L2

These happen to me way too often.


----------



## RV (Mar 20, 2013)

R2 D' F' D' U' B2 F' R U' F2 B L2 B' L2 U B2 R U R2 U F D F B2 D2
x-cross in 4 moves (cross color down)
U R2 U F2 - cross
R' U' R U2 R U2 R' L' U L y U R U' R' F' L F L' U2 y R' U2 R U2 R' U R - F2L
Oll an pll figure it out yourself


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 20, 2013)

B2 D2 B F2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 'D B2 R' B' D' B U' F' L' U2 3x3 scramble


----------



## googlebleh (Mar 21, 2013)

from Prisma: D' B2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' R' B D' F L' B2 F R' L' F2 U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 21, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> from Prisma: D' B2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' R' B D' F L' B2 F R' L' F2 U'



wow, thats the first time I've seen 8/9 stickers on 1 side after a scramble. I've had 7/9 twice I think

D' B2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' R' B D' F L' B2 F R' L' F2 U'

D' R' D R M2 U2 M2
R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U R B R2 U
z' D2 M D2 M'
(M' U')4 (U' M')4
x2 z' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
r U R' U' M2 U R U' R' U' M' U

lol


----------



## cannon4747 (Mar 22, 2013)

Haha! I was timing ll times and I got a lucky one with an oll skip. it turned into a 9 sec time regardless because it was an N perm and I messed up lol.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 22, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> from Prisma: D' B2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' R' B D' F L' B2 F R' L' F2 U'



My original 'for-funsies' (slightly drunk) solution: 

D R' D' R
z2 (M' U')*4 (M U')*4
z' U2 M' U2 M
z' U' R2 [E-perm] R2 U'
F2 D' M D2 M' D' F2
y [counter clockwise U-perm]
flip last two edges

= 22.49

The CFOP solution that followed was 19.94s. :fp


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 22, 2013)

Could someone please sub-4 this: R2 D L2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U F D L' U R' U2 F D' B' R' U'


Spoiler



x2 B L' F' U' R' F //X-Cross
y' R U R' // #2
L' U L U2 y' R U R' //#3
L' U' L //#4
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' //OLL
U' [T-Perm]


I failed the "counting" time with a 16.67, but tried it 3 more times(12.xx, sub10, 8.13)


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 22, 2013)

LOL 2x2 scramble F' U2 R F2 R F2 R' U2 cam from qqTimer

Another LOL 2x2 scramble from qqTimer F U R' U' R' F' U2 R2 U' got 4.27 with that scramble with an PLL skip


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 23, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Could someone please sub-4 this: R2 D L2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U F D L' U R' U2 F D' B' R' U'
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Best I got was 5.76 with a PLL skip



Spoiler



R2 D L2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U F D L' U R' U2 F D' B' R' U'

x2 B L' F' U' R' F 
y' R U R'
y' M U r U' r' U' M'
y' U2 R U2 R'
F' r U R' U' r' F R U



EDIT: Got down to 5.2



Spoiler



x2 y' L F' y F' U' R' F2
y' U R'
y' M U r U' r' U' M'
y' U2 R U2 
(y x') R U R' D' R U' R' F

Damn rotations


----------



## uniacto (Mar 23, 2013)

2x2 scramble. True story. 

F' U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R F'



Spoiler



F R F


----------



## RubikZz (Mar 25, 2013)

From qqTimer:
Easy xcross on bottom:
F2 L2 D B2 U L U' B2 L' U L2 U' R2 L2 B2 D F2 D2 L F2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U 



Spoiler



y B R2 F2 xcross 3
U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' first pair 12 
y R' U' R U2 R' U R second pair 7
y2 U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R third pair 8
y R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' OLL 9
y2 R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U' PLL 10
49 moves = 3.08 TPS pretty fast for me!



What did you get as time or do you know a better solve for this scramble?


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 25, 2013)

/\/\

L B2 R U' R 
M' U' L' B L U M 
U2 M F2 M' 
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' 
y [T-Perm]


----------



## Julian (Mar 25, 2013)

RubikZz said:


> From qqTimer:
> Easy xcross on bottom:
> F2 L2 D B2 U L U' B2 L' U L2 U' R2 L2 B2 D F2 D2 L F2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U


y2 x l F2 L U L
U R' U' R
U L' U L2 U L'

15-move F2L


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 25, 2013)

Julian said:


> y2 x l F2 L U L
> U R' U' R
> U L' U L2 U L'
> 
> 15-move F2L



Lol 17.44.


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 25, 2013)

RubikZz said:


> F2 L2 D B2 U L U' B2 L' U L2 U' R2 L2 B2 D F2 D2 L F2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U



L B2 d' F' U F' R' F' R
U' L U' L'
M U' R' F R U M'
U' R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U' R


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 27, 2013)

Nooooo.... Was about to post a troll square-1 scramble. Then the page refreshed and I lost it.


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 27, 2013)

Scramble with cross on L

B2 D2 R U2 B' D F U L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R' F' D' F' D' L2 F' R2 L2 U' L2 R'


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 27, 2013)

Someone sub-WR this scramble L D' U' L' D U2 R2 U' L B2 L R' U' D' B2 U L' F2 U' L' U2 L' F2 U' D


----------



## kcl (Mar 28, 2013)

Rpotts said:


> Scramble with cross on L
> 
> B2 D2 R U2 B' D F U L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R' F' D' F' D' L2 F' R2 L2 U' L2 R'



Great Roux scramble! Got my best time (for roux) 20.08. Should've been sub 20 but whatever.


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 28, 2013)

scramble: L2 U2 L2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F' L2 U' R D' B L2 R U' B L 

preinspection: y2 
XXcross: B2 L2 R U r U2 r' y U R' F r (11) 
3 slot: y' U2 R U R' (4) 
4 slot: y U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' (8) 
OLL: x' D R U R' D' R U' R' (8) 
PLL: F' (1) 

6.42s / 32 moves
= 4.98 TPS

personal best


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 28, 2013)

Sajwo said:


> scramble: L2 U2 L2 F' U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F' L2 U' R D' B L2 R U' B L
> 
> preinspection: y2
> XXcross: B2 L2 R U r U2 r' y U R' F r (11)
> ...



4 slot:* y* U2 R U R' U2 R U' R'


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 28, 2013)

L2 B F' D' L2 B' L2 D F R F R F2 L2 D R2 U2 L R2 U' F U F2 D R2

z2 D' R' U' R' F D2 R' 

4 free pairs, 26 moves to PLL.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 28, 2013)

U L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D L2 D R2 D2 B' D R B2 R2 D2 F' L D' R

I got 10.76, with a lockup at the end. I couldn't sub 10


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 29, 2013)

F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U
This is a 2x2x2 scramble. I got 4.98 seconds which is kind of bad, but it's really good for me.


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 29, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Someone sub-WR this scramble L D' U' L' D U2 R2 U' L B2 L R' U' D' B2 U L' F2 U' L' U2 L' F2 U' D



Woner and I tried this for a while using radically different approaches. I found the shortest solution I could and he found the highest tps solution he could. Honestly, this is a pretty bad f2l scramble for a cross skip, lol. 



Spoiler: My Solution



x2 (U D) R2 L U' L2' U2 L
U2 R' U R2 U' R' U R' U2' R' U' R U' R2' 
U A perm U2 

4.50
33 ETM 
7.33 ETPS





Spoiler: Woner's Solution



x2 U' R U' R' (U D) L' U' L
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
L U L' 
U R' U R U2' R' U R 
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R 
U' T Perm

4.98
55 ETM
11.04 ETPS


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 29, 2013)

R2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R' B D2 U' L' R' D' L U2 R'

Best so far is 2.70 seconds. Rob has 2.34
21 moves
Solution: z R' D R y' R U R2 U R' U R U R' Rw U' Rw' F U' L' U2 L U'


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 30, 2013)

Decided to do some LL training. First scramble = B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U' L2. 

1.20 lol


----------



## omer (Mar 31, 2013)

BLD:
L2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D B2 U R2 B D' L B U R L D R2 U
3 Solved edges, 2 flipped edges.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 1, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U
> This is a 2x2x2 scramble. I got 4.98 seconds which is kind of bad, but it's really good for me.



3.32. Using y perm.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 1, 2013)

222: U' F U' R U2 F2 U' F R' U'

Try this scramble but restrict yourself to CLL. I think it's difficult...


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 1, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> 222: U' F U' R U2 F2 U' F R' U'
> 
> Try this scramble but restrict yourself to CLL. I think it's difficult...



2.09

z x2 R' F R U R' U' R U' R2
U2 R U' R' F R' F' R U'


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 1, 2013)

R U2 R' U
This is for 2x2x2


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 1, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 2.09
> 
> z x2 R' F R U R' U' R U' R2
> U2 R U' R' F R' F' R U'



Oh wow, I guess that "long" first layer didn't kill your solve much


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 1, 2013)

Cross on D:
D' U' L2 U' R2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L D B U' F' D R F R D

2 move cross and easy first pair.


----------



## Riley (Apr 1, 2013)

Roux: R U2 L F2 U2 L' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D F' D R' D2 B' D2 L' R2


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 2, 2013)

Extremely easy pyraminx scramble: L' B' R' L' U' L R B' u'
4-move solution. I'm a pyranoob though so it took me 2.22. But before that my best was 6.xx.


----------



## Username (Apr 2, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Extremely easy pyraminx scramble: L' B' R' L' U' L R B' u'
> 4-move solution. I'm a pyranoob though so it took me 2.22. But before that my best was 6.xx.



1.55 with 2 second inspection  I could've one-looked it, but didn't feel like it


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 2, 2013)

Riley said:


> Roux: R U2 L F2 U2 L' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D F' D R' D2 B' D2 L' R2



27.26. I fail at roux. 5BLD do this please.


----------



## already1329 (Apr 2, 2013)

Riley said:


> Roux: R U2 L F2 U2 L' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D F' D R' D2 B' D2 L' R2



9.10.


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 3, 2013)

wat.

F2 U2 L' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 B' L R' B U L2 U' B' R


----------



## Julian (Apr 5, 2013)

<RU> scramble: U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R U R' U2 R U R2 U2


----------



## KrisM (Apr 5, 2013)

Luckiest CFOP scramble ever.. I betcha someone can 5.xx this 

(I scramble with white on top, green on front)

F2 U R2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D R2 U2 B' D' F2 L2 D2 B2 R' F' D'

5 move cross, one f2l pair already solved. Second f2l easy insertion, third is 7 moves (the red/blue pair), 4th is another easy insertion. Easy OLL and PLL.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 5, 2013)

KrisM said:


> F2 U R2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D R2 U2 B' D' F2 L2 D2 B2 R' F' D'


x2 y
R' F' L' B2 D //X-Cross 
y' L' U L //#2
U' L U' L' R U' R' //#3
Lw U' Lw' U Lw U Lw' //#4
U2 F' Rw U R' U' Rw' F R //OLL
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 //PLL


----------



## Ollie (Apr 5, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> x2 y
> R' F' L' B2 D //X-Cross
> y' L' U L //#2
> U' L U' L' R U' R' //#3
> ...



Your sig should read "If you wanna get sigged, then write something *sig*nificant!"


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 5, 2013)

Andreaillest said:


> wat.
> 
> F2 U2 L' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 B' L R' B U L2 U' B' R


This is kinda similar but with white
B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' U2 F U2 L U B L B' R' F2 D R'

0.04 seconds away from a PB gah.

I didn't bother building the orange-green pair into the cross, 'cos I'm a noob.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 7, 2013)

Corners first anyone?

U2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 R' D L2 F2 R B' D' B2 F U

edit:


Andreaillest said:


> wat.
> 
> F2 U2 L' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 B' L R' B U L2 U' B' R


4.41 LOLWAT



Spoiler



xcross: y2 R' F R'
F2L2: L F' L' F
F2L3: R' U R
F2L4: U' R U R' U' R U R'
LL: R U' R' U2 R U y R U' R' U' F' (29 htm)

and move-canceled...
y2 R' F R' L F' L' F R' U R U' R U R' U R U y R U' R' U' F' (22 htm WAT)


----------



## Julian (Apr 7, 2013)

KrisM said:


> F2 U R2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D R2 U2 B' D' F2 L2 D2 B2 R' F' D'


x' z' R' U' r' R' U' R D L2
U' y' L' U' L
R U' R' U R' F R F'
U R U R' U R U2 R'
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 7, 2013)

World's craziest 4x4 scramble for white-yellow yau users:

F' R U2 L' F2 L R Uw2 L R D Fw2 D' Uw2 R' U2 L' B U D' R2 Uw F' R2 D2 B' L2 D' Uw2 R' D R Rw2 D' B R2 D L Fw2 R*

48.xx :fp should've been like sub 42 but I had to get rid of a notification on my iPad. I also just started 3-2-3 edges (used to use 6 pair) and i kinda wasted time deciding which to use (used the 6 pairing, wish i used 3-2-3).


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 7, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> World's craziest 4x4 scramble for white-yellow yau users:
> 
> F' R U2 L' F2 L R Uw2 L R D Fw2 D' Uw2 R' U2 L' B U D' R2 Uw F' R2 D2 B' L2 D' Uw2 R' D R Rw2 D' B R2 D L Fw2 R*
> 
> 48.xx :fp should've been like sub 42 but I had to get rid of a notification on my iPad. I also just started 3-2-3 edges (used to use 6 pair) and i kinda wasted time deciding which to use (used the 6 pairing, wish i used 3-2-3).



53.82 because I use orange and it was on a crappy ss v1 

38.61 on my good cube :/ (PLL parity)


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 53.82 because I use orange and it was on a crappy ss v1
> 
> 38.61 on my good cube :/ (PLL parity)



I dare you to scramble with orange/red on the top/bottom.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 10, 2013)

11.89 * B2 D B2 L2 U' R L' D B' D B2 F' D' F' B2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 F L' R2 F*

x2 U' R U2 R2 F2
D U' L U L' U' y' R' U' R
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L D'
OLL skip A perm


----------



## Rnewms (Apr 11, 2013)

R2 B U2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 R U F D U2 B2 U' B' D


----------



## Jaylez (Apr 13, 2013)

I got this 2x2 alg while solving U F2 U F2 R2 U F2 R2 U'

One side is already done.


----------



## Julian (Apr 17, 2013)

First scramble of the day: F2 U2 R2 F R2 B r' D r L2 f r2 D2 L2 U' B U r F R' D' L U2 L B F' R' L2 B D' r B U' f2 D2 R U2 D' F D'

Got a 42.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 20, 2013)

B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 U' B2 U' B' L' F2 U' F2 D2 B' L D' U2

I got a PB with this. Non-lucky and a pretty high movecount. Has potential to be solved way more efficiently, but here was my solution.

z2 
D R D' y D' R D (cross)

R U' R2 U R (F2l-1)
y U' R' U' R U' R' U R (F2l-2)
y2 U' R U R' U R U' R' (F2l-3)
y U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' (F2l-4)

F R U R' U' F' y R U R' U R U2 R' (2-look OLL)
y U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (PLL)


----------



## googlebleh (Apr 20, 2013)

from CCT 0.9.5: a rouxblock
D' U2 L2 R B' F' D' F L2 F2 L' R2 B R D' U2 B R' U' R F' U F2 U R
[EDIT]
okay, forget that one. This scramble from qqtimer has an enitre rouxblock:
55. 9.81 D' B2 D' B' R L' F B2 U2 B2 F D' R2 D' F' D B2 R B2 U L2 R2 F' D F2


----------



## CLL Smooth (Apr 20, 2013)

B2 R' D2 U' R B L2 D U2 L2 D2 B' U F' D' L' B' L2 R B2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 21, 2013)

D F2 D R' D' R' Bw' L' Fw' D' L' F' L B2 D' B2 D2 Fw2 Lw B' Lw2 D2 R B D B2 D2 B D2 B2 Rw2 D' F Rw D2 B2 D2 Rw2 B D

Cube Mania just gave me this scramble


----------



## auscuber (Apr 22, 2013)

R' F' R' U' R F U R2 U'


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 22, 2013)

auscuber said:


> R' F' R' U' R F U R2 U'



1.31 on that with a LL skip solution (B' R B R')


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 22, 2013)

Rubik's Clock
17. 4.96 UUdd u=0,d=-1 dUdU u=0,d=-1 ddUU u=3,d=0 UdUd u=0,d=0 dUUU u=0 UdUU u=5 UUUd u=-4 UUdU u=0 UUUU u=-4 dddd d=-5 dUUU

hehehehe


----------



## pdilla (Apr 22, 2013)

L' U L2 F B' L R F' R2 F D' U2 F2 U2 R2 F B2 D B' U2 D B' D' R L

y' // insp
R' F R F' R U L' // xxcross
R2 B' R' B R' L' U L // pair 3
R U R' d R' U' R // pair 4
y' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // LL

6.01

One of the most stupidly lucky solves of my entire life. I mean, really? A sledgey xxcross? PLL skip? Absolutely unbelievable.

My stupid slow tps... if faz got this, we'd be looking at sub 4;.


----------



## omer (Apr 23, 2013)

pdilla said:


> L' U L2 F B' L R F' R2 F D' U2 F2 U2 R2 F B2 D B' U2 D B' D' R L
> 
> y' // insp
> R' F R F' R U L' // xxcross
> ...


That third pair insert... what the hell was that? Where did you get that from? Is it something you do intuitively or just an alg you memorized for that awkward case? 
Can you please explain?


----------



## googlebleh (Apr 26, 2013)

xxx-cross/F2L-1 in a speedsolve. From qqtimer. 35HTM Solution.
R' F B U2 D2 R' L' F2 R' F D U' L B U2 L2 R' B2 U F R U' R' D' B 


Spoiler: Reconstruction



y z'
U' r U' r' U B2' U2' R2
y' L' U (L M') U' L' U l
U2 r U2' R' U' R U' r'
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U
View at alg.garron.us


I freaked out after doing the cross because I only planned for a single xcross ._.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 26, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> xxx-cross/F2L-1 in a speedsolve. From qqtimer. 35HTM Solution.
> R' F B U2 D2 R' L' F2 R' F D U' L B U2 L2 R' B2 U F R U' R' D' B
> 
> 
> ...



that cross was so smexy.


----------



## conn9 (Apr 26, 2013)

D2 B' U' R' F2 U D2 F' D B2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 U2 
BLD, nuff said


----------



## ultimate enemy (Apr 26, 2013)

conn9 said:


> D2 B' U' R' F2 U D2 F' D B2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 U2
> BLD, nuff said



Just got my first 3BLD solve ever with this. Thanks.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 27, 2013)

ultimate enemy said:


> Just got my first 3BLD solve ever with this. Thanks.



dosent count as a real solve though because you knew it was ez


----------



## Ollie (Apr 27, 2013)

conn9 said:


> D2 B' U' R' F2 U D2 F' D B2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 U2
> BLD, nuff said



sub-10 memo but the two-edge cycles + twisted corner + pop slowed me down. 42.25


----------



## ultimate enemy (Apr 27, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> dosent count as a real solve though because you knew it was ez



I agree, but it motivated me by showing myself that it was possible.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 27, 2013)

B2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 F' U2 R U B' R' B2 D2 R' D'

White on top Green in front 
I do white cross.
Somehow I did this scramble and it was really easy.
I got like all f2l 4 pairs paired up so i just had to insert.
OLL was like a Sune
PLL was I believe a T perm.
I got 11.98! My average is 16 secs so that was really good. And my NL PB!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 27, 2013)

2x2: F' U R2 F2 U2 R' U'
Weird scramble.


----------



## pdilla (Apr 28, 2013)

omer said:


> That third pair insert... what the hell was that? Where did you get that from? Is it something you do intuitively or just an alg you memorized for that awkward case?
> Can you please explain?



Learned it from badmephisto videos a long time ago. Performed like this:
l R U' R' U l'

I use it for rotationless pairing for this case: 





Setup: R' F R F' U F' U F U2

and for rotationless inserting for this case:




Setup: R' F R F' U' R U2 R' U'
note: this will orient all edges in this case as well

Hope it helps your solves as much as it has helped mine.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice Easy cross on U layer. B' L2 B2 U R2 U2 R F' D R F2 D2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B L2 F' L' D2 L'


----------



## ben1996123 (May 1, 2013)

lol 2x2 from prisma

U F' R2 U R2 F' U'


----------



## scottishcuber (May 1, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> lol 2x2 from prisma
> 
> U F' R2 U R2 F' U'



tricky

D' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D F2 L' B' U R2 F2 R U' R' L' D2 prisma


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 1, 2013)

Simple 2x2 from csTimer:

I got 2.28 with this lol. And I average ~8 seconds.

U F R U F2 U2 F' R2 F2


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 2, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> lol 2x2 from prisma
> 
> U F' R2 U R2 F' U'



1.90. Using self taught eg-1 alg.


----------



## Username (May 6, 2013)

5x5 scramble from TTW:
F Rw2 Lw2 R' Bw' Uw


----------



## Michael Womack (May 6, 2013)

Username said:


> 5x5 scramble from TTW:
> F Rw2 Lw2 R' Bw' Uw



Are you sure that's the whole scramble thats like a few moves


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 6, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> tricky
> 
> D' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D F2 L' B' U R2 F2 R U' R' L' D2 prisma



15.304. Not even PB.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 7, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> 15.304. Not even PB.


6.58 slow f perm


----------



## bgdgyfer (May 7, 2013)

R' Uw' D' R' U2 L2 U' Fw' R2 Uw2 R' L2 Fw D2 Uw R2 Uw2 B2 Uw B' R2 F2 B R' B2 U2 D' B' Rw D' L2 Uw2 L2 B2 L Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B' Rw' 
4x4x4 scramble, from gqtimer.


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 8, 2013)

Lol these 2x2 scrambles.

158. 4.00 U R2 U R F' R' U' R2 F 
159. 5.22 R U R F2 U F2 U F R2 
160. 3.55 U R' F' U R2 U F' U' R' 
161. 5.50 U2 R U2 R U F2 R' F2 R2 
162. 4.70 U2 R' U' F R' F' U R2 F'
ao5 = *4.64*



Spoiler



158 - Solve for white and get an OLL skip
159 - Solve for green and get another OLL skip
160 - Solve for blue and get a PBL skip (improper AUF though)
161 - Solve for yellow and get a PBL with the proper AUF
162 - Solve for white and get yet another OLL skip
wtflol


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 8, 2013)

From qqtimer:
R2 F' L U F U D2 R F U2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 B' R2
alg.garron.us

11.13s


Spoiler



z2 y' R' U' R' F M2 U2 M2 {double xcross}
y' R U' R2 U R {third pair}
R U2 R' U R U2 R' U R U R2' F R F' {pseudo ZBLS}
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U R' U R U2 R' U2 {ZBLL}



For the 4th pair, it's just a fast way to handle that pairing and avoiding an awful VHF2L case. I don't actually know the ZBLS case for it.
One of the few ZBLL cases I actually know. I was planning on doing COLL.


----------



## Username (May 8, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Are you sure that's the whole scramble thats like a few moves


I'm sure. It was only 6 moves


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 9, 2013)

Horrible BLD scramble. So many edge cycles. B L2 R2 D2 B U2 B L2 B' R2 B L' U F' D2 R' U2 R D' R.
I got 4:59.75[2:37.62] on it, which isn't too bad for me.


----------



## TomH (May 10, 2013)

D U2 R2 D' U' B' U' F' B' U2 B L D2 R2 L2 B' D2 B2 D R' F' B2 D2 U2 F2 

my avg is like 19 ish and got a 14.21 on this, though i did somethign weird for the cross ad i cant reconstruct it now lol... though its still not bad either way


----------



## shAdowz (May 10, 2013)

3x3 OLL Training
R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 U'

try it lol.


----------



## uniacto (May 10, 2013)

shAdowz said:


> 3x3 OLL Training
> R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 U'
> 
> try it lol.



1.53 boo yea


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 10, 2013)

shAdowz said:


> 3x3 OLL Training
> R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 U'
> 
> try it lol.



1.35 lolol


----------



## uniacto (May 10, 2013)

L2 B' U2 B2 L2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 F' D R D R U2 L2 B' R D' F' 

yay for easy crosses


----------



## TDM (May 13, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/zCQYLHD.png

There are times when I wish I knew Petrus...

U2 R2 U B2 U B' U B2 D F' L F L2 B' U' B2 D F D F' R' U' F' D2 B' D'


----------



## ben1996123 (May 13, 2013)

uniacto said:


> 1.53 boo yea





kunparekh18 said:


> 1.35 lolol



you are bad at doing no moves

0.00


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 13, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> you are bad at doing no moves
> 
> 0.00



Stackmat. 0.04.


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Easy / funny / hard / weird scrambles thread*



ben1996123 said:


> you are bad at doing no moves
> 
> 0.00



I did not attempt to solve OLL but to solve the cube.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 14, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> I did not attempt to solve OLL but to solve the cube.



of course you did, im not stupid


----------



## already1329 (May 17, 2013)

U2 F' R U2 L' U' B' R B2 R' F2 B2 L2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 F'

2 2x2x1 blocks and a pair.


----------



## googlebleh (May 19, 2013)

already1329 said:


> U2 F' R U2 L' U' B' R B2 R' F2 B2 L2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 F'





Spoiler: CFOP



U2 F' R U2 L' U' B' R B2 R' F2 B2 L2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 F'

x' // inspection
F' R U' R' U l' U l L R x' U' l' U l' L2 // F2L-1
y' U (R U R' U')2 // F2L 4
F' L' U' L U F // OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us



*Roux:* 11 HTM to F2B
x2 // inspection
R2 U2 R' U' r L U R' // first block
L' U' L // second block


----------



## ottozing (May 19, 2013)

already1329 said:


> U2 F' R U2 L' U' B' R B2 R' F2 B2 L2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 F'
> 
> 2 2x2x1 blocks and a pair.



So good for FMC!



Spoiler: solution



l2 U' R B' R r (Pseudo F2B)
F U F' U F U' R U' R' F' (CMLL + EO)
M' U2 M U M' U2 M U M2 U R (EP)

31 HTM


----------



## psychopeanut (May 19, 2013)

epic pop on lt unreals solve


----------



## PianoCube (May 20, 2013)

Look at those white edges 
D2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 F R2 B' R2 F2 L U F L' D B2 R' F L B'

I'm so glad I solve cross on yellow too and not just white


----------



## googlebleh (May 22, 2013)

F2 U' B L F' L B2 L2 B' F U R2 L' B2 R F' D' B2 U2 L2 U' L D2 R' F2


----------



## Brubicks cube (May 25, 2013)

1 move cross and pll skip. L2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 B R2 L' D' B' L' B U B2 R U2


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 25, 2013)

Brubicks cube said:


> 1 move cross and pll skip. L2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 B R2 L' D' B' L' B U B2 R U2



22.29. On 4x4 because 3x3 is upstairs. No pll skip for me.


----------



## Username (May 25, 2013)

Brubicks cube said:


> 1 move cross and pll skip. L2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 B R2 L' D' B' L' B U B2 R U2



16.75 on 4x4, no PLL skip


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 25, 2013)

~21 no skip.


----------



## TDM (May 25, 2013)

Easy cross and a PLL skip! But not my best time because I missed the thing to stop the timer 
U’ F2 U L R D2 U R’ D U F2 L R2 D U B2 D L U’ F2 U’ L2 D’ L’ R



Spoiler



x2
R2 F2 B2 L D2
y’ U R U R’ L U L’
R U’ R’ y L’ U2 L
U R U’ R’ L U L’
d' L’ U2 L U L’ U’ L
U2 f R U R’ U’ f’ U2 r U R’ U’ r’ F R F’
U


----------



## shAdowz (May 28, 2013)

sit down on a chair, ready your timer, and make a PB.

D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 U R2 B' L' B2 L D' B R2 F D

originally an F2L training scramble but I think the F2L training scrambles are quite the same with regular 3x3x3 scrambles.



Spoiler: Solution



(white top, green front, yellow bottom) 
U' y L U2 L2 U' L y2 U' L' U L R U R' U2 y L U' L' U y' L' U' L U' x' R U R' D R U' R' D' U'


----------



## yoshinator (May 28, 2013)

shAdowz said:


> sit down on a chair, ready your timer, and make a PB.
> 
> D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 U R2 B' L' B2 L D' B R2 F D
> 
> ...



6.11. F2L training scrambles are certainly not the same as regular ones...


----------



## Benje00 (May 28, 2013)

Three move cross, easy look ahead, OLL skip, and then an Ab perm.

F' B' L2 R U2 D R' L2 B R' U L' D' B D2 R2 D' L' R B2 R B2 F2 L' R'



Spoiler: Solution



x2 y'
R L2 D2
y' R U' R'
U2 R' U R
y' R U2 R' U' L' U L
R U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
U2 [Ab perm]


----------



## XTowncuber (May 29, 2013)

1. 6.87 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D' U2 R F' L2 D' F2


Spoiler



X-cross: x2 y F L' D' R D' L
first pair: U L U L'
second pair: y L' U' L
third pair: U R U2 R' U' R U R'
OLL: r U R' U R U2 r'
PLL: U


29 moves  I wasn't warmed up though.


----------



## DavidCubie (May 29, 2013)

shAdowz said:


> sit down on a chair, ready your timer, and make a PB.
> 
> D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 U R2 B' L' B2 L D' B R2 F D
> 
> ...



I got 8.80, but its not regular.. i count 10.84 as my pb. That was NL.



Benje00 said:


> Three move cross, easy look ahead, OLL skip, and then an Ab perm.
> 
> F' B' L2 R U2 D R' L2 B R' U L' D' B D2 R2 D' L' R B2 R B2 F2 L' R'
> 
> ...



got my pb. 10.30 OLL SKIP


----------



## TDM (May 29, 2013)

D2 F' U2 B' F2 D2 B F2 D2 L2 F D F R' D B U R' D2 F
Cross on U.


----------



## Michael Womack (May 29, 2013)

TDM said:


> D2 F' U2 B' F2 D2 B F2 D2 L2 F D F R' D B U R' D2 F
> Cross on U.



Did the scramble and I see no easy cross on U.


----------



## KiwiCuber (May 29, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Did the scramble and I see no easy cross on U.



It has a 4 move cross with a preservable f2l pair how is that not easy


----------



## TDM (May 29, 2013)

It isn't really the cross that's unusual; it's the two completed corner-edge pairs (blue-orange and green-orange). It also only takes two moves - F' D - to join the red-blue edge with the RBW corner: these moves also don't break up the two completed pairs.


----------



## Brest (May 29, 2013)

In this case, "Cross on U" tells you to scramble with your cross colour on U.


----------



## TDM (May 30, 2013)

Some 2x2 scrambles:
U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U'
F2 U R2 U' F U' F' U F2


----------



## uniacto (May 31, 2013)

L2 U B2 D2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B' L D U L2 R U' B2 F' R' 
L2 U' L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L D' F' L R2 B' D2 L F2 D 

got these two scrambles in a row. cross is almost identical. what are the odds?


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 31, 2013)

uniacto said:


> L2 U B2 D2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B' L D U L2 R U' B2 F' R'
> L2 U' L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L D' F' L R2 B' D2 L F2 D
> 
> got these two scrambles in a row. cross is almost identical. what are the odds?



Wow, only 1 difference of the white red pieces going from UR to UB. Same orientation and everything :0


----------



## uniacto (May 31, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> Wow, only 1 difference of the white red pieces going from UR to UB. Same orientation and everything :0



Yea, I was wondering if I did the scramble right or something haha.


----------



## Username (Jun 1, 2013)

Lol pyraminx scramble on TTW

U' R B L U' B' U' B' R' L' l'

0.33


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 1, 2013)

TTW pyra scramble U' R B L U' B' U' B' R' L' l'


----------



## TDM (Jun 1, 2013)

Good for ZZ, but it's also nice for CFOP (easy cross with a corner-edge pair already made)
F' B' R2 U R' B U F' R' U D2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 B2 U2 B U2 B'



Spoiler



x2 y'
L' R D2 B'
D' L R' D
I can't remember how I did the F2L, but I got a PLL skip.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 1, 2013)

TDM said:


> Some 2x2 scrambles:
> U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U'
> F2 U R2 U' F U' F' U F2



2.92
3.07


----------



## kcl (Jun 1, 2013)

D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R' F U' L' R D R F D2 R2

Must be weird because I got a 12.84..


----------



## Julian (Jun 1, 2013)

U2 R2 D' R2 r2 f2 F2 D2 R L' D' r2 R' f2 R L D L2 B2 u' f2 F U' L' B F2 D' u L' F2 r2 R D' u' L U2 R r2 U2 f'


----------



## Lid (Jun 2, 2013)

R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 D' U2 L D2 B' F R' U F2 U2 R F2


----------



## Wassili (Jun 3, 2013)

Solved E layer... what method would this be good for? sorry don't have a great knowledge of different methods.

L2 D L U L U R F' R' D R B2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 U2 L' B2 L'

edit: dem red and blue crosses

got a 15.69 solve on the red cross... and I'm not even cn


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 3, 2013)

DavidCubie said:


> got my pb. 10.30 OLL SKIP



no, scrambles that you use because you know they are easy dont count
otherwise, my pb is sub5


----------



## Renslay (Jun 3, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Solved E layer... what method would this be good for? sorry don't have a great knowledge of different methods.



The first step of the Belt method is to solve E layer.
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Belt_Method


----------



## Julian (Jun 3, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Solved E layer... what method would this be good for? sorry don't have a great knowledge of different methods.
> 
> L2 D L U L U R F' R' D R B2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 U2 L' B2 L'


8 corners 6 edges for BLD


----------



## Brest (Jun 3, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Solved E layer... what method would this be good for? sorry don't have a great knowledge of different methods.
> 
> L2 D L U L U R F' R' D R B2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 U2 L' B2 L'
> 
> ...



R U2 R' D'
U r2 U' r' M U R'
U R' U' R U2 R' U' R
U x U R' U' L U R U' L' x'
M U M' U' M U2 M U2 M2'


----------



## Julian (Jun 4, 2013)

D' r' f2 R2 L2 U f u2 F' L f' L D' R2 f D2 R2 U f L2 F2 r u2 B' U2 D2 B' F U' r' D' F2 r2 D' L' D' B u2 f r'
Crazy for 4BLD


Spoiler



12 centers, 21 wings, 7 corners + twist


----------



## kcl (Jun 4, 2013)

Super easy 3x3 scramble. Like one move cross with a pair already formed. 
I think someone could sub WR this. 
(12.88)	L2 U2 B' L F2 U' L D B' D' F2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 F2


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Super easy 3x3 scramble. Like one move cross with a pair already formed.
> I think someone could sub WR this.
> (12.88)	L2 U2 B' L F2 U' L D B' D' F2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 F2



z2 y' D' U L U2 L' F // (5, 5) Xcross 
L' U' L U L' U' L F R' F' U2 R y R U2 R' // (15, 20) F2L
too bad i suck at Gperms.  really cool F2L. got 13.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jun 4, 2013)

From qqtimer:
2x2:
U F2 U R U' F R2 F2 R2

(0.92 with an old LanLan)
(Because 2x2 singles are meaningful =P)


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jun 5, 2013)

Scramble with White on FRONT and Green on TOP (I solve green cross, so I did it opposite but of course the scramble will be different for you unless you do it in this orientation)
F B' R' D2 L2 R' F2 U B' U' R F L2 F2 D2 F L2 D R' U' L F' L F2 D


Somewhat easy cross with 2 pairs already solved and if you do the cross right a third pair fixes itself and the fourth pair is quite easy as well
Then the T-OLL and F-Perm




Spoiler: Solution



z x' //INSPECTION
L R' F2 L' R U2 L R'//FIRST 2 CROSS PIECES + PAIR PRESERVATION
B' U F R2 F' L' B L //LAST 2 CROSS PIECES + 3RD PAIR CREATED
R U R' U2 L U' L' //PLACE FIRST PAIR
U2 R U' R' //PLACE THIRD PAIR
L' U' L U2 R' U R //PLACE SECOND PAIR
U' L' U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L //PLACE FOURTH PAIR
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' //T-OLL
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U//F-PERM
I guess in hindsight it isn't too special, I just thought all the pairs were interesting to see. Just observe what is happening as you solve the F2L.


----------



## Wassili (Jun 5, 2013)

Sir E Brum said:


> From qqtimer:
> 2x2:
> U F2 U R U' F R2 F2 R2
> 
> ...



What's the solution? Can't find a good one...

EDIT: Oh, is it x' y2 U2 R Ui Ri U R Ui Ri?


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 5, 2013)

Clock
Scramble 4 from last week's weekly competition
UUdd u=-3,d=-1 / dUdU u=4,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=-5 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=3 / dUUU



Spoiler: solution



x2
(-5,0)
dUdd (-1,0)
UdUd (-3,0)
UUUd (-3,0)
x2
Uddd (4,0)
dUdU (-4,0)
UUdU (3,0)

Three corner skip, no final adjustment, six move solution  5.96 for me


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jun 6, 2013)

R' L' D2 L2 B2 F2 U R' F' R2 D' R2 D F' U2 B U R2 D2 U2 L F' D2 L D
Cross on R


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jun 6, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> R' L' D2 L2 B2 F2 U R' F' R2 D' R2 D F' U2 B U R2 D2 U2 L F' D2 L D
> Cross on R


Awesome cross lol


----------



## uniacto (Jun 6, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> R' L' D2 L2 B2 F2 U R' F' R2 D' R2 D F' U2 B U R2 D2 U2 L F' D2 L D
> Cross on R



what was your time on it? boo yea CN.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jun 6, 2013)

I got an 18.86. Which is in my 10 fastest solves ever. However it doesn't count, but it is just to put it into perspective.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jun 6, 2013)

9.xx, horrible LL execution.


----------



## uniacto (Jun 6, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> I got an 18.86. Which is in my 10 fastest solves ever. However it doesn't count, but it is just to put it into perspective.





uyneb2000 said:


> 9.xx, horrible LL execution.



11.04 for me. dem R perms.


----------



## googlebleh (Jun 8, 2013)

U D2 F D U' F2 R L' U' R' D F' U' R2 B' D2 R U' D2 R2 L' U R B' L2 



Spoiler: Solution



z' y2
D2' R' F' D R' D' // partial cross
U' f R' f' U2 L2 // xcross
U F U' F' // pair
R U R' // pair
U L U L' // pear
U R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
U // AUF
View at alg.garron.us



35 HTM
not PB for me because this was the first solve of the day :/
so many pauses - 9.80


----------



## TDM (Jun 8, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> R' L' D2 L2 B2 F2 U R' F' R2 D' R2 D F' U2 B U R2 D2 U2 L F' D2 L D
> Cross on R


18.27, my fastest solve ever by over a second. Easy OLL and Y perm.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 9, 2013)

Here is a good scramble for the Corners first method L2 D B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 D' L D B R' D' F' U' F2 U2 R' U


----------



## Ollie (Jun 9, 2013)

Wassili said:


> L2 D L U L U R F' R' D R B2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 U2 L' B2 L'



22.10[7.xx], lols


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Jun 10, 2013)

B R2 F2 B L' U B' D B2 L B2 D2 R' B2 L' F2 B2 R' B2 

3 pairs were done and easy last pair, FRURUF, forgot pll

12.18; 0.06 off my comp. PB!


----------



## googlebleh (Jun 11, 2013)

R2 D R U' R2 D' B D' R U' F2 D R2 B2 U' F2 B2 L2 B2 D2

xxcross is ez mode. I also found one solution to OLL skip -> G perm, but F2L comes out to 26 moves, which maybe could be done better.



Spoiler: 26 HTM to PLL



R2 D R U' R2 D' B D' R U' F2 D R2 B2 U' F2 B2 L2 B2 D2

z2
R F U' F' R
y' L' U' L U' R' F R F'
U2 y' R U' R' U R U' R' U R' F R F'
View at alg.garron.us



[edit]


Spoiler: Crosthwaite Style (35 HTM to U-perm)



R2 D R U' R2 D' B D' R U' F2 D R2 B2 U' F2 B2 L2 B2 D2

y' z2
F L U' F U' L'
U' L' U L
U' R' U' R
U2' L U L'
F U R U' R' F' U R U R' U' M' U R U' r'
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## TMOY (Jun 11, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Here is a good scramble for the Corners first method L2 D B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 D' L D B R' D' F' U' F2 U2 R' U



21.10 nonlucky for me, for Guimond this scramble is perfectly normal.


----------



## DavidCubie (Jun 11, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> R' L' D2 L2 B2 F2 U R' F' R2 D' R2 D F' U2 B U R2 D2 U2 L F' D2 L D
> Cross on R



17.52 cross on white.


----------



## Logiqx (Jun 11, 2013)

Scramble = B2 D2 B L2 F U’ D2 F2 B’ U2 D2 L’ U D’ L2 B D2 R2 U’ D’ L F2 L U2 L’

I started the solve with a Ua-perm. It's not the optimal cross in terms of move count but it is a fast alternative.

It was fun to start the solve by executing one of my fastest PLLs.


----------



## Username (Jun 11, 2013)

Logiqx said:


> Scramble = B2 D2 B L2 F U’ D2 F2 B’ U2 D2 L’ U D’ L2 B D2 R2 U’ D’ L F2 L U2 L’
> 
> I started the solve with a Ua-perm. It's not the optimal cross in terms of move count but it is a fast alternative.
> 
> It was fun to start the solve by executing one of my fastest PLLs.



y u no sune instead?


----------



## Logiqx (Jun 11, 2013)

Username said:


> y u no sune instead?



No reason... it just didn't occur to me at the time. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 13, 2013)

I got these two really nice solves only two solves apart...

6.98 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' B R' B2 R D2 U B' U' B 
7.51 B D F L' D' B' D F' L' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B U2 R2 F' D2 B 

reconstructions:


Spoiler



scramble: B2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' B R' B2 R D2 U B' U' B 
inspection: x2 y'
xxxcross: R' U2 R U l' U2 l y' r U2 r'
F2L: y' U' R2 U2 R U R' U R2
OLL: U2 r' U' R U' R' U2 r
PLL: U y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2
36 moves at 5.16 tps

scramble: B D F L' D' B' D F' L' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B U2 R2 F' D2 B 
inspection: x2 y'
xcross: R' F R U' y R' F R
F2L2: y U2 R U' R'
F2L3: y' L' U2 L U L' U' L
F2L4: U R U' R'
PLL: U2 y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2
32 moves at 4.26 tps


----------



## mycube (Jun 13, 2013)

fast speedFMC attempt on your first scramble qqwref:

D B' L2 D B
D' L' F . L
F2 D' F2 D F2 D' F2 F D2

. = B2 L F' L' B2 L F L' = 24 Moves 

there is probably a better solution but this one is nice

Edit:
wtf for the second scramble: 
B‘ D L F D‘ F‘ D
B2 D‘ B‘
D2 R‘ B2 R

solution for the second scramble:
B' D L F D' F' D. 
B2 D' B'
D2 B R' B : R B D2

. = R F R‘ B2 R F‘ R‘ B2
: = B L B‘ R B L‘ B‘ R‘ - 26 Moves


----------



## curtishousley (Jun 15, 2013)

Here is a scramble that I did a terrible cross on(fairly normal for me) but ended up with a nice xcross plus another F2L paired up,

Scramble: R L F2 D' R' F' D' L' U' L D R' F2 R2 F2 L R2 U L' D U R2 F' D' B

x2 y' L' U B2 L F' L' y F' R U R' F2 // XCross + paired F2L
Not sure what I did after that, but the whole xcross threw me off because I'm not used to it lol


----------



## TDM (Jun 15, 2013)

D' R F2 R2 U F2 B' L2 U' F2 U2 D2 B' R2 D2 B U2 F B2 L2
Really easy F2L. Even with the slower J perm, I got a NL sub-18 time: that's over a second faster than my best lucky time with a PLL skip!
Edit: F' D2 L2 F U2 B' R U D' B2 U2 F2 U2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 B2


Spoiler



x2 y
D'
U R U R' y L' U L
R U R' U2 L U' L'
y U L' U L y' U' R U' R'
U' R' U R d' R U' R'
F R U R' U' F'
R U2 R' U' R U' R'
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2


----------



## Antikrister (Jun 16, 2013)

F2 R2 F L2 D2 F2 D2 F' L2 F R B' U' L D U B R D

Im was like... Did I really scramble this correctly? XD
Top cross finished you don't even have to adjust it... Got this from qqtimer.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 16, 2013)

a list of easy pyra scrambles (some optimal some sub optimal):R’ L’ U’ R b
U B' U B R' b' u'
U R' U' R L B' R B R' r' u
U' B U' B' l' r b u'
L' R L' R l' b u' 
U B L R' l' r' u’	
R B L B' L' r' b 
U L' U' B' R' l' u' 
L U L U L l b u
U' L B U B' U L' R' r b
U' L' U' B' L B L' l b' u
U' L R' L' B' L R L' l' b' u
U' L' B' L U R L R l r u'


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> a list of easy pyra scrambles (some optimal some sub optimal):R’ L’ U’ R b *2.12*
> U B' U B R' b' u' *4.10*
> U R' U' R L B' R B R' r' u *2.28*
> U' B U' B' l' r b u' *4.60*
> ...



Edited in my times above


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 16, 2013)

Julian said:


> Pyra U' L B L' U L U' B' l' r'



Love this scramble


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 18, 2013)

B2 U2 D B2 R2 L2 U' D2 R2 U F2 R' U F2 U L2 B' F' D2 U R' L2 D U2 R'



Spoiler



top cross would be 5 moves with 2 free pairs above their slots. 3/4 move inserts cancelled into a back pair, wide antisune into Jperm got 10.13, I stopped the timer at 9.97, it stopped for a bit, then jumped to 10.13 (jjtimer on a really laggy phone)


----------



## Julian (Jun 19, 2013)

47. (3.06) U' L U B R U' L' U' b u 
48. 3.75 U R' U L' R' L' R U' r' b' 
49. (3.15) U L U L R B' R U r' b u'

First and third scrambles are almost identical.


----------



## rock1313 (Jun 20, 2013)

by far the most strangest scramble I've come across by for bld: U2 R U2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 R' D2 L2 B L2 U R' D2 L R2 B D' R2


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Jun 23, 2013)

F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 F2 L2 D R D R' B' L2 R B' D' U


----------



## Wassili (Jun 23, 2013)

LL-skip, and I didn't get a PB -_-. It was a terrible solve, it could have easily been sub-9 or something, but instead I got 12...

Scramble: U B L B2 U' B U R F' U' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 

*Reconstruction*

inspection: x2 y
cross: U L F R' F2 U' B2 D
f2l-1: U2 L U L' U' y' R' U' R
f2l-2: U2 L U L'
f2l-3: y' R U R' U R U' R'
f2l-4: U2 y R U' R' F' U' F
auf: U2


----------



## Patrick M (Jun 25, 2013)

Okay i got this scramble and was like...wait wat? Did i do that right?

Calling noahaha or marcell or someone expert in the bld. please do this. 

L' R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 L R' D' L' D2 U F2 D2 U2 B' F' D2 B U' F2 R' B2 F' D'


It has 7 edges placed correctly. seriously?

(got a weak cfop solve with it. Fml)


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> Okay i got this scramble and was like...wait wat? Did i do that right?
> 
> Calling noahaha or marcell or someone expert in the bld. please do this.
> 
> ...



lol 52.85 bld and I forgot 2 edges so I wasted time trying to rember them


----------



## Username (Jun 25, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> Okay i got this scramble and was like...wait wat? Did i do that right?
> 
> Calling noahaha or marcell or someone expert in the bld. please do this.
> 
> ...



Got 48.80

I average 1:30


----------



## googlebleh (Jun 25, 2013)

CN usually means that there's at least one easy cross. I couldn't see any on this scramble:
F2 B2 R D R' B' R L F2 U B' R2 D U2 L2 F L' B R2 F2 L U D B R'

Or maybe I just suck.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 25, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> CN usually means that there's at least one easy cross. I couldn't see any on this scramble:
> F2 B2 R D R' B' R L F2 U B' R2 D U2 L2 F L' B R2 F2 L U D B R'
> 
> Or maybe I just suck.



All those crosses are just meh. I'd probably do green because the first pair is sorta easy to track.



Spoiler: My solution



z2 x'
R' u R' u L' U F2
U R U' R' U R U' R' U2 F U' F'
L U' L'
U R' U R U' R U R'
R' U' R U2' R' U R
U' f R U R' U' R U R' U' f'
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R


----------



## Renslay (Jun 25, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> CN usually means that there's at least one easy cross.



Not necessarily (superflip or other examples). CN means there is a _higher chance_ you have an easy cross. But sometimes, you just have "meh" on all sides.


----------



## googlebleh (Jun 25, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Not necessarily (superflip or other examples). CN means there is a _higher chance_ you have an easy cross. But sometimes, you just have "meh" on all sides.



I wasn't talking about theory. In my real experience I can go through 300 solves without one of them having no easy cross. It's great 
But I'd be so happy if I got superflip as my scramble. The cross is easy (5 moves) and F2L came out decent for me.



ottozing said:


> All those crosses are just meh. I'd probably do green because the first pair is sorta easy to track.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh that's a cool Uperm. I think I'll try that.


----------



## Username (Jun 25, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> I wasn't talking about theory. In my real experience I can go through 300 solves without one of them having no easy cross. It's great
> But I'd be so happy if I got superflip as my scramble. The cross is easy (5 moves) and F2L came out decent for me.



Superflip can be solved with (((M' U)x4)x y')x3

It's way faster than solving it with fridrich


----------



## applemobile (Jun 25, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> CN usually means that there's at least one easy cross. I couldn't see any on this scramble:
> F2 B2 R D R' B' R L F2 U B' R2 D U2 L2 F L' B R2 F2 L U D B R'
> 
> Or maybe I just suck.




I'm fixed cross and i really like that scramble. (green front white top) Excuse my probably wrong reconstruction, its probably wrong


x2 
B' U' F' U' F'2 L F R2 D etc

OR

z2

D' B R F R U L2 u2 
R2 B' R' B R
U L U2 L'2 U L
L' U2 L' U' R' F R F' R
L U' L F' L' F L' 
OLL - U r U r' R U R' U' r U' r'
PLL - U R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 (y) R U' R'

edit: totally wrong lulz


----------



## Renslay (Jun 25, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> I wasn't talking about theory.



In theory there is no difference between theory and practice. In practice there is.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 25, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> L' R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 L R' D' L' D2 U F2 D2 U2 B' F' D2 B U' F2 R' B2 F' D'



tehe and it's still a noobish solve.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 25, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> Okay i got this scramble and was like...wait wat? Did i do that right?
> 
> Calling noahaha or marcell or someone expert in the bld. please do this.
> 
> ...



1:08.08. I avg 2:10. 23 sec memo.


----------



## TDM (Jun 27, 2013)

U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U B2 F R2 D' F' L B2 L B' U2 F2
I get easy CFOP scrambles when practising ZZ and then get a pop on the easy scrambles...


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Jun 28, 2013)

Cross skip:
R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 U' L2 F2 U2 F R D2 F2 R' B2 D U' L' F'


----------



## Maniac (Jun 28, 2013)

Cross on Bottom
L2 B' F R U2 L' F' B2 U L' D2 R' D' B2 U R2 B' F' D2 B2 D' R U2 B2 R'
Scramble from qqtimer



Spoiler



R D F2 R2 D2
R' U' R
d' L' U L
U2 R' U R
y' U2 L' U' L
U F' U' L' U L F
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


10.84
 Dat F2L...


----------



## googlebleh (Jul 1, 2013)

lol2x2x2 from iiTimer

U2 R2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 R

Same CLL case on top and bottom


----------



## Julian (Jul 3, 2013)

U B U L' B' R' U B' b


----------



## TDM (Jul 4, 2013)

F2 L2 R F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 B D' F2 R U2 R U2 F' R2



Spoiler: Solution



z2 // Inspection (0/0)
L2 D2 F' L' U' L' R2 // X-cross (7/7)
U' y' R U' R' L U' L' // F2L-2 (7/14)
U2 R U' R' // F2L-3 (4/18)
y R U' R' // F2L-4 (3/21)
f R U R' U' f' // OLL (6/27)
U R U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U // PLL (12/39)

This was my first ever X-cross (I just put in a F2L pair as I put in one of the cross pieces). Also, the second half of the F2L was just 7 moves, and then an easy 6 move OLL and J-perm! Unfortunately it was the slower J-perm, AND I dropped the cube during it, and my time went from what should've been my first sub-15 to nearly 18 seconds


----------



## whauk (Jul 5, 2013)

6.43 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F' R' D F' L U R2 U' R U'



Spoiler



x2 D B2 L F D R'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 5, 2013)

whauk said:


> 6.43 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F' R' D F' L U R2 U' R U'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool 29 move solution with cancellations n stuf:

x2 D B2 L F D R' f R2 f'
R U R2 F R F' R U2 R U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2


----------



## Renslay (Jul 5, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> cool 29 move solution with cancellations n stuf:
> 
> x2 D B2 L F D R' f R2 f'
> R U R2 F R F' R U2 R U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2



If you want FMC (or linear FMC), choosing a shorter alg for PLL leads a shorter solution. 28 moves.
x2 D B2 L F D R' f R2 f'
R U R2 F R F' R U2 R'
B2 U' M U2 M' U' B2 U2


----------



## DavidCubie (Jul 5, 2013)

Omgomgmog, ben insane triple X cross.


----------



## whauk (Jul 5, 2013)

here's my linear 27 
x2 D B2 L F D R' B U2 B' F' L' U' L U' F U' F' U2 F' U R' L F2 L' R U F2


----------



## Julian (Jul 6, 2013)

R U L' B U' L R U' l' b'


----------



## FaLoL (Jul 6, 2013)

U' F2 L U' R L F2 B2 U2 F L R' F B' D' B' F R2 U R2 L' D R' U2 B'

Cross: z2 D R2 F 
F2L-1: U' R U' R' 
F2L-2: d' L U' L'


----------



## TDM (Jul 6, 2013)

FaLoL said:


> U' F2 L U' R L F2 B2 U2 F L R' F B' D' B' F R2 U R2 L' D R' U2 B'
> 
> Cross: z2 D R2 F
> F2L-1: U' R U' R'
> F2L-2: *d* L U' L'


F2L-3: y' R U R' U y R U' R'
F2L-4: y' U' R U R' U' R U R'
2GLL: R2 U R' U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R2 U' R2


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Jul 6, 2013)

2x2 scramble (given by an app that gives really long scrambles)
R' F2 U' B' U' L2 B' D2 L2 U' F2 U R' U' F'
Big block of 3 all permutated correctly, last one is just R U R' to remove from correct spot and U' R' U R' insert. Then just anti-sune and PLL Skip for a nice easy scramble


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 6, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> 2x2 scramble (given by an app that gives really long scrambles)
> R' F2 U' B' U' L2 B' D2 L2 U' F2 U R' U' F'
> Big block of 3 all permutated correctly, last one is just R U R' to remove from correct spot and U' R' U R' insert. Then just anti-sune and PLL Skip for a nice easy scramble



y2 U R U R' U' R U R' U2


----------



## TDM (Jul 7, 2013)

U2 R2 B2 F' D2 B' R2 B2 L2 B L2 R' B' F2 U' B L' F' D L2 R
Easy cross and nearly no rotations - there's also a easy LL.



Spoiler



z2 y' // Inspection (0/0)
R' F' L' D // Cross (4/4)
R U R' U' R U' R' U' L' U' L // F2L-1 (11/15)
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // F2L-2 (8/23)

The ending I did when solving:
U2 R U2 R' L U' L' // F2L-3 (7/30)
U R U' R' U' y' R' U' R // F2L-4 (8/38)
U' l' U2 L U L' U' L // OLL (8/46)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL (14/60)

Another ending; this one has a Z perm.
L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // F2L-3 (7/30)
U2 R U2 R' d R' U' R // F2L-4 (8/38)
U F R U R' U' F' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // 2lOLL (15/53)
U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' M' // PLL (10/63)


----------



## mycube (Jul 7, 2013)

whauk said:


> 6.43 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F' R' D F' L U R2 U' R U'



U F2 L B U R'
D R' . D' B' D2 B2 R B'
D' R' D R D

. = B U' B' D' B U B' D

U F2 L B U R' D R' B U' B' D' B U B2 D2 B2 R B' D' R' D R D - 24 move solution


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 8, 2013)

Lol cross on on B face U F R' D F' D' R' F2 B D2 R F' D2 R2 B' R' B2 U D R D' B2 L R2 F2

Also this scramble L U R' D2 R2 F2 U2 D2 B2 F2 R U B2 D R2 L D2 L U' B R' L2 U2 D' R2


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 8, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Lol cross on on B face U F R' D F' D' R' F2 B D2 R F' D2 R2 B' R' B2 U D R D' B2 L R2 F2
> 
> Also this scramble L U R' D2 R2 F2 U2 D2 B2 F2 R U B2 D R2 L D2 L U' B R' L2 U2 D' R2



First scramble: 19.16 (with white on B when scrambling), 17.08 scramble in wca orientation but yellow xcross and oll skip. 
Second scramble: 18.44.


----------



## kcl (Jul 9, 2013)

10.14U2 L2 U2 F R2 F' D2 L2 U F' U' R' F D' L' U R' F' D F'

Cross on white. LL skip and new PB.. If f2l weren't crappy and the skip hadn't caused shock I think it could've been sub 10. 


10.27F D2 F2 L F' B R' B R B R' F2 B D2 L2 D2 F D2 L2

This was a NL PB. Idk how it happened, cross on white. 

So yeah both of these scrambles are good since I got 10s on them


----------



## Renslay (Jul 9, 2013)

csTimer gave me this random state scramble:

U' F2 U L' F' L F' D L' U' L2 D F2 U2 F2 R2

It was suspiciously short (only 16 moves!). And CubeExplorer confirmed that it is indeed optimal!
I think this is a quite easy scramble - at least for a computer. CubeExplorer usually works minutes for finding the optimal scramble of a state, but this was just about one or two seconds.

In soviet Russia, csTimer has more luck than you!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 9, 2013)

Renslay said:


> csTimer gave me this random state scramble:
> 
> U' F2 U L' F' L F' D L' U' L2 D F2 U2 F2 R2
> 
> ...



I got 26.29 with that scramble.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lol blue cross with easy x cross

U L2 D B2 U F2 U' B2 F2 D2 U2 F' D2 L' D B R F2 D' R'


----------



## googlebleh (Jul 10, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> Lol blue cross with easy x cross
> 
> U L2 D B2 U F2 U' B2 F2 D2 U2 F' D2 L' D B R F2 D' R'





Spoiler: speedsolving soln



U L2 D B2 U F2 U' B2 F2 D2 U2 F' D2 L' D B R F2 D' R' 

x y
D' L U L' U L U' L' U L
U R U (R' L) U L'
y U L' U L U L' U' L
F' U F U' R U' R'
U2 R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // bruno
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // uperm
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Renslay (Jul 11, 2013)

A very easy scramble for Roux. I did a 10.85 with it. Not a PB, but close!

D2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 U' B2 U B2 F' U F2 L' R D B' L2 B R U



Spoiler: Solution with 39 STM



y'
R L U2 L' B2 z'
U r U M' U R' U' R' M' U2 r' U' r
U' F U R U' R' U F' U' R' F' R
U M' U' M' U' M' U2 M' U2


----------



## ottozing (Jul 11, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> Lol blue cross with easy x cross
> 
> U L2 D B2 U F2 U' B2 F2 D2 U2 F' D2 L' D B R F2 D' R'



8.162 first try lolololol


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 11, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> no, scrambles that you use because you know they are easy dont count
> otherwise, my pb is sub5



Lol totally true I once used I scramble wich had cross done 2 F2L pairs done but not inserted other 2pairs EZ. And LL skip what's like 3.xx


----------



## FaLoL (Jul 11, 2013)

Pretty easy doubleXcross:

F2 B D L R' B D' B2 U' L F' U L2 B' R U R' L' U' R B' D' R2 B' R'

Inspection: z2 y'
X-Cross: L U2 R' U R' F2
F2L-2: R U2 R'
F2L-3: U L' U L U2 L U' L2
F2L-4: U' L U' L' U' L
OLL: r U R' U' r' F R F'
PLL: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
AUF: U

43 Moves


----------



## mycube (Jul 11, 2013)

FaLoL said:


> Pretty easy doubleXcross:
> 
> F2 B D L R' B D' B2 U' L F' U L2 B' R U R' L' U' R B' D' R2 B' R'



stupid scramble, doubleXX and OLL skip 

x2 y'
R U2 L' U L' R B2 R' - XX-Cross
U R' U' R2 U R2 U' R - F2L minus one corner
U R' U R U2 R' U R - MGLS
and uperm

edit:
oh here is a LL-Skip solution:
x2 y'
R U2 L' U L' R B2 U' R' - XX-Cross
U' R U' R2 U' R - F2L-1
U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' - F2L + forced OLL-Skip/LL-Skip

27 Moves


----------



## Renslay (Jul 11, 2013)

> stupid scramble, doubleXX and OLL skip
> 
> x2 y'
> R U2 L' U' L' R B2 R' - XX-Cross
> ...



Something is wrong with your solutions.


----------



## mycube (Jul 11, 2013)

corrected it. hope it is correct now


----------



## Renslay (Jul 11, 2013)

mycube said:


> corrected it. hope it is correct now



It is, thank you. Nice solutions.


----------



## TDM (Jul 13, 2013)

My 2x2 average is about 7s. Then, I had these two scrambles, one after the other:
2.93[R2 F2 R' U' R F U F2 U'], 2.65[R F' U F2 U' R2 F' R' U]
New PB singles and Ao5 (counting sub-3). It was weird that they both had the exact same first face and PBL (including AUF) and were on the same colour (green).


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 14, 2013)

TTW : 2x2x2 : F' U2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 R F' U' (stupid U' in the end)


----------



## TDM (Jul 14, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> TTW : 2x2x2 : F' U2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 R F' U' (stupid U' in the end)


0.08.
F U' F2 R F R' F' U F' is nearly the easiest scramble for a NL solve (unfortunately there's an AUF at the end).


----------



## Renslay (Jul 14, 2013)

TDM said:


> 0.08.
> F U' F2 R F R' F' U F' is nearly the easiest scramble for a NL solve (unfortunately there's an AUF at the end).



How so?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 14, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> TTW : 2x2x2 : F' U2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 R F' U' (stupid U' in the end)



SUB WR 0.55 Not a PB for me due to the solution being a 1 move solution.


----------



## TDM (Jul 14, 2013)

Renslay said:


> How so?


For Ortega it is. First face is just inserting a corner, OLL is the easiest one and it's also the fastest PBL.


----------



## kcl (Jul 14, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> TTW : 2x2x2 : F' U2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 R F' U' (stupid U' in the end)



Lol .09 PB


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 14, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Lol .09 PB



doesnt count as pb, not your scramble


----------



## kcl (Jul 14, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> doesnt count as pb, not your scramble



It was a joke dude, my real PB is .41.


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 14, 2013)

Spacebar PB´s shouldn´t count, only stackmat timed, at least that´s what I think.


----------



## TDM (Jul 14, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Spacebar PB´s shouldn´t count, only stackmat timed, at least that´s what I think.


Not everyone has a stackmat timer. I did my time with my hands starting not touching the cube; that's the closest I can get.


----------



## Julian (Jul 15, 2013)

U2 F r D R2 D2 U' R f' L D2 f' F2 u r' B2 L r f U F r2 D L B' f D2 R' B u2 L' F' D F' R' B2 F2 r u' R

Had this for BLD


----------



## TDM (Jul 15, 2013)

Two I've had today from qqTimer:
U R2 F2
U2 R U' F' R


----------



## Username (Jul 15, 2013)

TDM said:


> Two I've had today from qqTimer:
> U R2 F2
> U2 R U' F' R



Change from "optimal random state" to just "random state"


----------



## TDM (Jul 15, 2013)

Username said:


> Change from "optimal random state" to just "random state"


What difference does it make? I wanted to take less time scrambling, so I went with optimal. Does it give easier scrambles?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 15, 2013)

TDM said:


> What difference does it make? I wanted to take less time scrambling, so I went with optimal. Does it give easier scrambles?



not using optimal is better because with optimal, you dont need to practise or anything to realise that there is a 4 move solution, but if you get an 11 move scramble with a 4 move solution then you are less likely to notice it (like you were in a competition or something).


----------



## TDM (Jul 15, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> not using optimal is better because with optimal, you dont need to practise or anything to realise that there is a 4 move solution, but if you get an 11 move scramble with a 4 move solution then you are less likely to notice it (like you were in a competition or something).


I don't use knowing that the scrambles are short to help me find a solution. Even when I see it can have a short solution, I still solve as normal. Here's how I solved those two scrambles:
*U R2 F2:*
I can see R2 would solve the yellow side and give me an OLL skip. Looking at the left face, there are opposite colours on U and D. Same on the right side. So I know the PBL is R2 F2 R2 (diag-diag). So I cancel out the two R2s, do an x rotation, and I start the timer and do U2 [L R] (I hate doing F turns). I then AUF.
*U2 R U' F' R:*
There are three white pieces solved, so I do z' y. I do U' R U R' to insert the final piece. I then nearly dropped the cube after seeing OLL and PBL skip (which is why I didn't get a PB with this scramble), and did U2.
So I didn't use the short scrambles to help me find a short solution. I could see the first one in inspection, and the second one I started normally and got two skips. The second one was a 2-gen solution to a 3-gen scramble.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 16, 2013)

B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L F2 U2 R2 F D R' B2 F R' F D' F
After at least 20,000 solves - my first LL skip!

But my f2l solution was terrible.

x2 y
L R' B' D2 U L2
y2 U R U R'
y U2 R U' R' U R U R'
y U R U2 R' y U2 R U2 R' U R U' R'
y' U R U2 R' U2 F' U' F U2 F' U' F


----------



## Julian (Jul 16, 2013)

LS+LL: B2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 R F2 R' F2 L2 B' L B' F U' F


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 16, 2013)

Julian said:


> LS+LL: B2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 R F2 R' F2 L2 B' L B' F U' F


LS+U`+OLL+PLLskip+U

EDIT: My solution [13]is shorter than the scramble[17]


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 16, 2013)

Julian said:


> LS+LL: B2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 R F2 R' F2 L2 B' L B' F U' F



I think that scramble is an F2l trainer scramble.


----------



## Username (Jul 16, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I think that scramble is an F2l trainer scramble.



No, it's an LS+LL scramble


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 16, 2013)

Username said:


> No, it's an LS+LL scramble



oh ok thanks


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 16, 2013)

B' U2 D L2 D' R L' B L D2 F' L2 F B' L2 D2 B R2 U2 F' R


----------



## TDM (Jul 16, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> B' U2 D L2 D' R L' B L D2 F' L2 F B' L2 D2 B R2 U2 F' R



y'
D R U R' D2 y L' U' L D
U R' U' R
Really easy start. Ending is good, but not great.
U2 y' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r'
l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 16, 2013)

TDM said:


> y'
> D R U R' D2 y L' U' L D
> U R' U' R
> Really easy start. Ending is good, but not great.
> ...


My thoughts as well, my last layer was so bad that I ended up with a pretty normal time anyway


----------



## danfresh666 (Jul 16, 2013)

R2 B' U' B' L2 F D R U' R2 F2 U2 D2 B' R2 F2 L2 F' D2
LL skip on that scramble with nice F2L, 17.74 on that scramble and i average 29 seconds .

x2 y
Cross: R D' U2 L' B L y D' L D (lots of moves i know)
F2L 1: U' R U' R' y' U L' U' L U' L' U L
F2L 2: R' U R y U' L' U2 L U' L' U L
F2L 3: R' U R U2 R' U R
F2L 4: R U' R' U2 R U' R'¸
LL: U'

47 Moves


----------



## Brest (Jul 16, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> B' U2 D L2 D' R L' B L D2 F' L2 F B' L2 D2 B R2 U2 F' R



y' D R U R' L U2 L' D'
U L U' L' U' R U' R'
d' R' U2 R U R' U' R
U' r2' D' r U r' D r2 U' r' U' r
U M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2


----------



## CubezUBR (Jul 17, 2013)

U' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 B D U B' R F U2 B R' B' 2x2x1 block
gt m new pb on it


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jul 18, 2013)

9.71 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 U R2 F2 L' D' U2 L F' U' R B2 D' L2

The easiest x cross I have ever seen


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 20, 2013)

```
UU u4'   dU u6    dd       Ud       dU u3    Ud       UU u4'   UU u2    UU u2'   dd       dd
 dd d'    dU d2'   UU d5    Ud d2'   UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d'    Ud
```

Easiest clock scramble ever.


----------



## googlebleh (Jul 20, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> 9.71 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 U R2 F2 L' D' U2 L F' U' R B2 D' L2
> 
> The easiest x cross I have ever seen



lol 6.64 thanks to H perm


Spoiler: 43 HTM



R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 U R2 F2 L' D' U2 L F' U' R B2 D' L2

R' F
U' L U L' R U' R'
L U L'
U L' U L U' F U' F'
U2 F (R U R' U')2 F'
M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' U
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 22, 2013)

Pyraminx - U R' L' R B' U' R L


----------



## whauk (Jul 23, 2013)

6.48 D F U' F2 R' D L B2 D L2 F2 D2 B' L2 F U2 D2 B'

really awkward double xcross which surprisingly turned out to be fast...
z2 y'
L' F R D R' F R y R U' R' D L D'
U' R' U R
L' U' L F' L F L'
Lw' U' L U R U' L' U
32 HTM solution


----------



## SittingDeath (Jul 24, 2013)

2x2 scramble

U R F U` F U` F` R

Hmm green and yellow 

Prisma.


----------



## mycube (Jul 24, 2013)

for bld D L2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 L U R U F U F2 D B U2 L2 U 
wtf corners 
2''''/10'


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jul 24, 2013)

Triangular Francisco lol scramble: F2 D B2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 F' L2 R' B2 F' L R B' F' U2

Makes for a good x cross too.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 25, 2013)

L2 U' B2 D R2 U F2 U' B2 L2 D B' D2 R2 U' B2 F' D2 R2 D'

One move x-cross

on blue if you scramble white on top green front


----------



## TDM (Jul 25, 2013)

tx789 said:


> L2 U' B2 D R2 U F2 U' B2 L2 D B' D2 R2 U' B2 F' D2 R2 D'





Spoiler



x y' // Inspection (0/0)
R' // X-cross (1/1)
U L U L' U L U' L' // F2L-2 (8/9)
R' U R U R' U' R // F2L-3 (7/16)
U2 L' U' L // F2L-4 (4/20)
y' // OLL skip (0/20)
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL (16/36)



Easy F2L and OLL skip


----------



## 1LastSolve (Jul 26, 2013)

Okay, I got the luckiest scramble EVER. I messed up on the actual scramble, and I don't know what it is, but it was a Cross with a F2L Skip.


----------



## Username (Jul 26, 2013)

1LastSolve said:


> Okay, I got the luckiest scramble EVER. I messed up on the actual scramble, and I don't know what it is, but it was a Cross with a F2L Skip.



No. You didn't... What are the odds of a F2L skip?


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 26, 2013)

Username said:


> No. You didn't... What are the odds of a F2L skip?



pretty sure he just got a LL scramble from qqtimer/cstimer etc. and thought it was a normal scramble


----------



## Brest (Jul 26, 2013)

tx789 said:


> L2 U' B2 D R2 U F2 U' B2 L2 D B' D2 R2 U' B2 F' D2 R2 D'





Spoiler: 29 HTM lol



x y L'
F R U R2' F' R
L' U2 L d' L U' L'
F2 r U r' F
R' U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R2 U


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 28, 2013)

F' D' B2 F2 D2 B2 D U' L' RB' F' D2 L U' L2 F2 D2 U F U2 R2 B2 L R2 Funky 3x3 scramble.


----------



## googlebleh (Jul 30, 2013)

from qqt: L2 B' U2 *F' U2 F' U2 F' U2 F'* R2 D' R' B D2 U' L B L2 D2 B'
heh

and blue is pretty nice on this one. xcross and the first pair is easy to spot from inspection:
R2 D F2 L' D2 L U' F D R2 D2 F2 B L2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 B'


----------



## Maniac (Jul 30, 2013)

ZZ all edges oriented
R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U' R2 U R' B2 U B2 L' F2 R U


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 3, 2013)

I randomly got my PB time of 11.74 today with this scramble: B2 R2 D' U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' B L2 B R2 D' F' R' L2 D2 U'
Super easy x-cross and j-perm. I have been cubing off and on the last few months, so this was very surprising.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 4, 2013)

3/4ths of the corners of the right side are solved in this scramble U' R' F' D U2 B2 U' B L' U2 F' R' D2 B' U2 R U R B2 R2 B2 U D B U2


----------



## Julian (Aug 5, 2013)

Bilbo said:


> I randomly got my PB time of 11.74 today with this scramble: B2 R2 D' U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' B L2 B R2 D' F' R' L2 D2 U'
> Super easy x-cross and j-perm. I have been cubing off and on the last few months, so this was very surprising.


I got a 5.72 predicting F2L-1 

x2 U' F R (D' U)
R U R'
U L' U L
U y R U' R'
U' f R U R' U' f'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## Torch (Aug 6, 2013)

F' U' L D' F' R' U D R2 D' B2 R2 U D F' L' R2 U2 L D B R2 F2 D' R 

B' U L' B R2 B D R2 D R' L2 D' U' L F2 B' L2 D B2 D U' B' U D2 R 

B2 L D L2 F L' U2 F B L' D' F2 D2 R2 F D L' R' F2 U2 F R' B' F' U 

I scramble with my cross color (green) on D.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 6, 2013)

U2 B L2 D2 R2 F L2 F' U2 F2 U' L' F2 D B2 D B D2 F2 
an interesting x cross and F2L 1
L F' U M2 U2 M2 U' F U F'


----------



## TDM (Aug 6, 2013)

Torch said:


> F' U' L D' F' R' U D R2 D' B2 R2 U D F' L' R2 U2 L D B R2 F2 D' R
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Easy X-crosses and three of my four favourite PLLs (Z perm is the other).


----------



## Torch (Aug 6, 2013)

TDM said:


> Easy X-crosses and three of my four favourite PLLs (Z perm is the other).



I don't remember my solution to the 2nd scramble, but here's what I did for the others.

F' U' L D' F' R' U D R2 D' B2 R2 U D F' L' R2 U2 L D B R2 F2 D' R 


Spoiler



y2 //inspection
D R' //cross
U' R U2 R' U' L' U L //1st+2nd pair
d y' R U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'//3rd pair
y L U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L U' L'//4th pair
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'//OLL
U' y L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R'//PLL

The multislotting was completely unintentional.


B2 L D L2 F L' U2 F B L' D' F2 D2 R2 F D L' R' F2 U2 F R' B' F' U 


Spoiler



y2//inspection
D2 R2 U' L2//x-cross
U y' R U' R' U y L' U L//2nd pair
R U' R' L U2 L' U L U' L'//3rd pair
U2 R U R' y U2 L' U L d R U' R'//4th pair
f R U R' U' f' r U R' U' r' F R F'//2look OLL
U' y l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2//PLL


----------



## TDM (Aug 7, 2013)

qqTimer's 3-generator: U' L2 U2 L U' L U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U' R U' L2 U L U R2 U' R L


Spoiler



R U R' L2 U2 R2 // RF2L (6)


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 7, 2013)

F2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 D' R' F R D' F D' R' D2 L

Just posting this because the F2L I did was exceptionally easy, 20 moves in total. For a full-step F2L, this would almost certainly be the easiest I've ever had, nice LL as well.



Spoiler



cross: z2 R' D F
F2L #1: U' L U' L'
F2L #2: y' U2 R U' R'
F2L #3: y R' U R2 U' R'
F2L #4: U R' U' R


----------



## Lid (Aug 7, 2013)

D R' D' F' B2 L' B D' F B2 R2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 U

Blue-cross:


Spoiler



x U' D' R' U2 R' U' [R // X-Cross
R] U' R' y' U R' U' R // 2nd
L' U2 L U F' U' r U r' // 3rd+4th
U' F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // COLL
36 HTM


----------



## TDM (Aug 7, 2013)

Amazing for BLD (4 solved edges and one solved corner), but also good for orange cross:
F' U2 F2 D2 B' D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L' B L2 B' U R2 U2 R B' R'


Spoiler



z' y'
D L D'
L' U2 L
u' D' R' U' R D2
U y R' U' R2 U R
U R' U R U' l U' l' B
L U2 L' U' L U' L'
r' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L2


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 8, 2013)

I need a roux solver STAT
U2 L2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' F' U2 L2 U L F' U' L' F2 R2


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 9, 2013)

This 2x2 scramble is good for Ortaga F' R F' R2 F U'

another WTF 2x2 scramble F2 U F2 U' F2 R' F'


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 9, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> I need a roux solver STAT
> U2 L2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' F' U2 L2 U L F' U' L' F2 R2



14.316. I average 24. :fp


----------



## thehoodedyip (Aug 10, 2013)

D' B' L B' L' B2 L B' L2 B R B R F L B2 U2 R2 B L D2 L' U' F L2 (Cubemania scramble)

13.86 when I average 26


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 10, 2013)

thehoodedyip said:


> D' B' L B' L' B2 L B' L2 B R B R F L B2 U2 R2 B L D2 L' U' F L2 (Cubemania scramble)
> 
> 13.86 when I average 26



How? I got a 27.xx and I average 25


----------



## Username (Aug 10, 2013)

thehoodedyip said:


> D' B' L B' L' B2 L B' L2 B R B R F L B2 U2 R2 B L D2 L' U' F L2 (Cubemania scramble)
> 
> 13.86 when I average 26



10.43


----------



## ottozing (Aug 10, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> I need a roux solver STAT
> U2 L2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' F' U2 L2 U L F' U' L' F2 R2



11.002 with roux 
9.205 with CFOP (XXcross)


----------



## Luso (Aug 10, 2013)

Can you get a sub5? 

D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2


----------



## Username (Aug 10, 2013)

Luso said:


> Can you get a sub5?
> 
> D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2



Another fake scramble (probably)


----------



## TDM (Aug 10, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> U2 L2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' F' U2 L2 U L F' U' L' F2 R2


z2 y // Inspection (0/0)
R' y' r2 M' U M U' M U' M' // XX-cross (9/9)
R2 U' R2 U R U' R U R' U' R // F2L (11/20)
U2 S R U R' U' l' U l F' // OLL (9/29)
U // PLL skip (1/30)

I was also doing some half-turn scrambles and got a few easy ones.


Spoiler



9.97 U2 B2 D2 L2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 R2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 

// Separation skip (0/0)
D2 // CP (1/1)
z2 x' (R2' F2 R2 U2')*2 // 3 edges (8/9)
y R2 U2' R2' U2' R2 U2' // 4 edges (6/15)





Spoiler



12.69 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 D2 F2 U2

y' L2 // Separation (1/1)
R2' F2 R2 U2' // CP (4/5)
z' y (R2' F2 R2 U2')*2 // 3 edges (8/13)
y' z' R2 U2' R2' U2' R2 U2' // 2 edges (6/19)
z x (M2' U2')*2 // 4 edges (4/23)


This one wasn't solved entirely with half turns.


Spoiler



12.28 B2 L2 D2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L2

y' R2 // Separation (1/1)
([U D'])*2 // CP (2/3)
x2 M U' M2' U2' M2' U' M' // 4 edges (7/10)


----------



## Username (Aug 10, 2013)

lolcorners: D2 F2 L B2 L2 R F' R2 F U2 R L D' R' B2 L2 B' F2 U2 D' B' U2 F2 R2 L


----------



## qaz (Aug 10, 2013)

D' L2 D B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 U B U2 R' D2 L2 F L B2 D' U2

By doing x2 L U R F2 R2 you end up with three pairs already connected in the top layer.
(From Prisma Timer)

Also, quick insertion of two of the pairs (after the cross) with U2 R U' B' R' B.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 10, 2013)

WTF double X-cross on this 3x3 scramble R2 B2 R' F2 D U' B2 R2 B' F' U L2 D R' F' D' U L' U2 D F' D2 R F B'


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 10, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> WTF double X-cross on this 3x3 scramble R2 B2 R' F2 D U' B2 R2 B' F' U L2 D R' F' D' U L' U2 D F' D2 R F B'


....What double x cross?


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 11, 2013)

12.050 B2 D L2 R' F2 L' R' U F' D U2 L' U' B' R2 D2 B R2 D R' U D' F B2 U

Awesome for roux.


----------



## Username (Aug 11, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> 12.050 B2 D L2 R' F2 L' R' U F' D U2 L' U' B' R2 D2 B R2 D R' U D' F B2 U
> 
> Awesome for roux.



Wut

x2 y //Inspection
R U R2 U2 B //FB (5/5)
r U2 R U' R' U2 L' U R' U' l //SB + CMLL with cancellations (11/16)
U M' U M U2 M' U M2 U2 M' U2 //L6E (11/27)

27 moves STM


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 11, 2013)

Easy cross on the back of the Rubiks clock with this scramble


----------



## googlebleh (Aug 11, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> 12.050 B2 D L2 R' F2 L' R' U F' D U2 L' U' B' R2 D2 B R2 D R' U D' F B2 U
> 
> Awesome for roux.



With CFOP:
x z' // inspection
r' F' R U' R2' x U M' U R // xxcross
x' U R' U' R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U L' U L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M' // PLL

First try too


----------



## Bunyanderman (Aug 12, 2013)

1.94 on my 45th try lolz


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 12, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> 1.94 on my 45th try lolz



From what scramble and what Puzzle?


----------



## Bunyanderman (Aug 12, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> From what scramble and what Puzzle?


D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2
3x3 moyu


----------



## Username (Aug 12, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> 12.050 B2 D L2 R' F2 L' R' U F' D U2 L' U' B' R2 D2 B R2 D R' U D' F B2 U
> 
> Awesome for roux.



Awesome for CFOP too! 

x2 y
U' r U' r' y U' R F2 R U' F2 //XXcross
y' R U' R' //3rd Pair
U L U L' //Fourth Pair
f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F' //OLL
U //PLL

First try CFOP


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 12, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2
> 3x3 moyu


Is that a real scramble the best scramble ever


----------



## Username (Aug 12, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Is that a real scramble the best scramble ever



No, it's not real. I've seen it probably 50 times before


----------



## googlebleh (Aug 12, 2013)

Username said:


> Awesome for CFOP too!
> x2 y
> U' r U' r' y U' R F2 R U' F2 //XXcross
> y' R U' R' //3rd Pair
> ...



dang, and I thought my solution was pretty cool


----------



## TDM (Aug 12, 2013)

I was doing BLD practise:
U2 B2 U2 B L2 B' D2 L2 B R2 D2 R D2 U2 F' L B2 F' L R2


----------



## Username (Aug 12, 2013)

TDM said:


> I was doing BLD practise:
> U2 B2 U2 B L2 B' D2 L2 B R2 D2 R D2 U2 F' L B2 F' L R2



Corners only scramble, Right?

Oh, I just noticed the left side  Cool


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 12, 2013)

Username said:


> Awesome for CFOP too!
> 
> x2 y
> U' r U' r' y U' R F2 R U' F2 //XXcross
> ...



x2 y' 
F2L: U' r U' r' y U' F R F R F U' F' U' F'
crappy LL though


----------



## Username (Aug 12, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> x2 y'
> F2L: U' r U' r' y U' F R F R F U' F' U' F'
> crappy LL though



LL: f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F' U2

not so crappy


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 12, 2013)

Username said:


> LL: f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F' U2
> 
> not so crappy



ahhh I use the MUR alg so I didn't see that. Team FMC lol.


----------



## TDM (Aug 12, 2013)

Username said:


> Corners only scramble, Right?


Yes.


> Oh, I just noticed the left side  Cool


What I was trying to show was the corner permutation. Each corner is swapped with the one directly opposite it on the cube.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Aug 12, 2013)

(-3,-1) / (-2,3) / (6,6) / (1,5) / (6,6) / (3,2) / (3,-2) / (6,6) / (5,0) / (3,-2) / (6,6) / (-3,4) / (-1,-1) / (-2,-2)

2.26 



Spoiler



|| cubeshape
(-3,-3) / || CO
|| EO
|| CP
|| EP
(5,3) || Adjust U and D faces


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 12, 2013)

Luso said:


> Can you get a sub5?
> 
> D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2


It's the scramble from the 2.47 seconds thread.
Yeah, it's fake.


----------



## David0794 (Aug 13, 2013)

U2 F U2 R2 F' L2 R2 B F2 D2 L2 D' L U B2 D U2 B2 L B R2
-->blue?


----------



## Wassili (Aug 13, 2013)

:O cross is done and all the blue corners are flipped... legit scramble?


----------



## David0794 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, I got it from qqtimer. I couldn't believe it when I first saw it, so I solved the cube and did the scramble again


----------



## Bunyanderman (Aug 14, 2013)

D2 U2 F' B2 L2 R2 B' F2 R2 L2 F B' L R' F2 
crazy cfop solve all but two edges solved in 4 moves
hold side you solve on, on top


----------



## Julian (Aug 14, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> D2 U2 F' B2 L2 R2 B' F2 R2 L2 F B' L R' F2
> crazy cfop solve all but two edges solved in 4 moves
> hold side you solve on, on top


15 moves?


----------



## Bunyanderman (Aug 14, 2013)

Julian said:


> 15 moves?


i am doing a average of 1000 so i dont want to waste time scrambling


----------



## Julian (Aug 14, 2013)

then why not do 10 or even 5 move scrambles?


----------



## Bunyanderman (Aug 14, 2013)

15 to 20 is %33.33 increase 15 to 25 is %66.66 increase
big difference when scrambling 1000 times


----------



## Julian (Aug 14, 2013)

No, not 5 or 10 moves more, just 5 or 10 moves.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Aug 14, 2013)

Julian said:


> No, not 5 or 10 moves more, just 5 or 10 moves.


now i understand, 5 moves can just be undone, 10 moves to many pieces still together 15 is what i find most optimal for speed/scrambled


----------



## Julian (Aug 14, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> now i understand, 5 moves can just be undone, 10 moves to many pieces still together 15 is what i find most optimal for speed/scrambled


It's fine if you want to practice with them, but most people wouldn't consider 15 moves to be enough, especially because a majority of cube states can't even be reached with 15 moves.


----------



## Brest (Aug 14, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> now i understand, 5 moves can just be undone, 10 moves to many pieces still together 15 is what i find most optimal for speed/scrambled



Also, when using 15 random move scrambles you shouldn't be surprised when you find an easy solution. You should kick it up to at least 18 moves, or just use a random state scrambler.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 14, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> i am doing a average of 1000 so i dont want to waste time scrambling



*sarcasm on*
I did an average of 1000 with 1 move scramble, because I didn't want to waste time scrambling. Most of them were quite lucky, like one move cross.
*sarcasm off*

Seriously, if you do an average, even if it is that big, do it *normally.* If you short down the scramble (only about 0.21% of the states are reachable within 15 moves!), don't be surprised. Otherwise, it is just as valid as a hand scramble (or even less). Which by the way you could do faster and save more time rather than generate scrambles with shortcuts.

As Brest said, use a random-state scrambler. The scramble length is about 18-22 moves.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 14, 2013)

Username said:


> lolcorners: D2 F2 L B2 L2 R F' R2 F U2 R L D' R' B2 L2 B' F2 U2 D' B' U2 F2 R2 L



Yep, corners are great for 3OP 
37.54[15.00] for me.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 14, 2013)

TMOY said:


> Yep, corners are great for 3OP



And for Boomerang.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 15, 2013)

F L F' B L' B' U' L U2 L2 F' L2 F R2 B L2 D2 L2 F
Can anybody who use Roux try this?


----------



## Bunyanderman (Aug 15, 2013)

Renslay said:


> *sarcasm on*
> I did an average of 1000 with 1 move scramble, because I didn't want to waste time scrambling. Most of them were quite lucky, like one move cross.
> *sarcasm off*
> 
> ...



What is the point for escalation? You could of just said use a random state scrambler, Only .21% are reachable with 15 moves


----------



## Renslay (Aug 15, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> F L F' B L' B' U' L U2 L2 F' L2 F R2 B L2 D2 L2 F
> Can anybody who use Roux try this?



10.75
(My average is 15-16)


----------



## Torch (Aug 15, 2013)

F D2 B2 U2 F L2 F L2 D2 L2 F U' B L' U' F' L' B U' R' B2 

18 move F2L on D; unfortunately leads into an N perm.


----------



## TDM (Aug 15, 2013)

Torch said:


> F D2 B2 U2 F L2 F L2 D2 L2 F U' B L' U' F' L' B U' R' B2
> 
> 18 move F2L on D; unfortunately leads into an N perm.


y2
L D' R' u' D' [x' M']
U2 y L U' L'
d' L U' L'
y' l' U l F'
F R U R' U' F'
R U R' U' R U2' R'
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2'

X-cross was not intentional. Good OLL for 2-look and nice PLL.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 16, 2013)

R D2 R L2 B' L D' B D' F2 D2 B' U2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 R2
lol

U L2 R2 D U2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 F' R B U' L' F L' D' F R2

x' y
D R' L F D
U R U' R' U2 R' U R
R U' R'
y' U' R U' R'
y' U2 R U' R'
U2 x' R U' R' F' R U R' x y R' U R
y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
7.46 lol


----------



## Owen (Aug 16, 2013)

Ridiculous pyraminx scramble I just got in Prisma: B' L r l' u'

Got 2.90 on it.


----------



## Torch (Aug 17, 2013)

D B2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' F2 L' B D B U' R D F2 D' B 

3 move rouxblock. I also got a 4c skip.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 18, 2013)

very easy cross + first pair:

F2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D U B2 D2 L' F2 U R' D2 R2 B2 F' D' F'

Only managed 12.09 though...sucky :/


----------



## Renslay (Aug 18, 2013)

Torch said:


> D B2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' F2 L' B D B U' R D F2 D' B
> 
> 3 move rouxblock. I also got a 4c skip.



11.24, full step

x2 R D' L y (3)
U' r' U' R2 U' r U' R2 U R' U R U' R' (14)
U2 R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R (12)
M2 U M' U M' U' M' U2 M U' M' U2 M' U2 (14)


----------



## Julian (Aug 19, 2013)

D2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 D' L' B2 L B2 F L' U2 F2 R'

y' D R D R' F U2 F D2
L' U2 L U L' U' L
R' U' R
U' y R2' U' R' U' R' U R U R2

I solved the last 2 pairs in the other order though.

EDIT: D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 U2 B F' R' B' L2 D F2 U' F U R D2

x2 L' R' F u' L U R'
U2 y' R U R'
y' R U R' U R U' R'
U' y L U' L' U L U L'
U' L' U R U' L U R' U'


----------



## DAcuber (Aug 19, 2013)

9.28
F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' R' B' D' L D2 U L2 B D2 B2

Cross y' F R' 
1ST pair L' U L
2ND pair L U' L'
3RD pair R' U R
4TH pair R U' R' U y' R' U R
OLL y F R U R' U' F'
PLL G perm R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2'
i'm an 18 second solver so this is ridiculous 37 moves


----------



## DAcuber (Aug 19, 2013)

9.58 reconstruction
F2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U2 L B' D F2 D' B2 L' B' L' F' 
y' R D2 R' double x cross 
3rd pairU2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
4th pair y R U R'
oll R' F R U R' U' F' U R 
pll R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
lol i should have broken the world record but there were too much lockups


----------



## Renslay (Aug 19, 2013)

DAcuber said:


> 9.58 reconstruction
> F2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U2 L B' D F2 D' B2 L' B' L' F'
> y' R D2 R' double x cross
> 3rd pairU2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
> ...



Fixed that for you.

Nice lucky solve by the way.


----------



## TDM (Aug 20, 2013)

R' U2 R' D' R L2 F D' L B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D L2
I average ~37 with Roux and got 26.44.

x2 y // Inspection (0/0)
D L2 D' / R' L' D' L' y' R2 F' R y // 1 (10/10)
U2 R2 U R' / M' R' U r // 2 (8/18)
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // 3 (9/27)
M2 U M U M' // 4a (5/32)
M2 U' M2 U // 4b (4/36)
E2 M' E2 M' // 4c (4/40)

I did a Z perm for 4b+4c in the real solve, but it's fewer moves to do it separately.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 20, 2013)

F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 D U2 L2 U L D2 B' F' L2 D B' U' R U'

Could have been one of my best solves... Non-lucky, but super easy, super fast. F2B in 15 moves, antisune, and a good LSE!
But because of the poor lookahead, I just got a "pretty good" 11.35. 



Spoiler: Solution in 36 STM



y2 x
R' U R' U' r U L' z' x' (7)
U R U' r' U' M2 U R' (8)
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R (8)
M U2 M' U2 M' U M' U M U2 M U2 M2 (13)


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Aug 20, 2013)

Really easy scramble! U B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' R' D2 L2 D' B L2 R' D' U R'

Easy scramble #2: U2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U L2 U2 R' U' L' B' R' B L2 D U F2\


EDIT: 

FIRST SUB-10 SOLVE EVER! 9.46
Easy scramble #3: R2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D2 U F2 R2 D2 L' F2 D' B D' L U' B F R


----------



## kcl (Aug 20, 2013)

mushroomhead88 said:


> Really easy scramble! U B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' R' D2 L2 D' B L2 R' D' U R'
> 
> Easy scramble #2: U2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U L2 U2 R' U' L' B' R' B L2 D U F2\
> 
> ...



Nice! I got my second today and it made my headache vanish. 

My easy scramble that gave me 9.40:

(9.40) R U F U F D' R' U2 D2 L' F R2 B2 D' R2 U R2 F2 D2 B2

Got an OLL skip.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 21, 2013)

U2 R U2 L' U2 R' F2 R' B U2 L U B L' D2 F2 U F2 L'

3 move cross on 1 side, 5 on 3 sides, 6 on 2 sides (so 6 move cross is worst optimal)
Also 6 move x-cross in 3 place, worst optimal x-cross is 8 moves

I personally perfer the X-cross on F (U' R U L R U x')


----------



## kcl (Aug 21, 2013)

B L D' B2 R2 F L F U B' D2 B2 R' B2 U2 D2 L2 U2 L' U2

Double X cross is so easy, rest of the f2l as well. Gave me a sub 10 on video!


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 22, 2013)

L U L' R B U' B' l Easy Pyraminx scramble.

L' B U' B' L r l u Another easy Pyraminx scramble.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 22, 2013)

B F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 B D B2 D L' B' L2 R' B R2 D R'

6 corners are placed correctly and only 2 of them are twisted.


----------



## Joey VOV (Aug 22, 2013)

Super easy square 1 Scramble, I got 28.79 with it and I average over a minute, I just started solving square 1. the scramble is

(-3,-4) / (3,-3) / (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (1,-5) / (0,3) / (3,-4) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (3,6) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) /


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 22, 2013)

DAcuber said:


> 9.58 reconstruction
> F2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U2 L B' D F2 D' B2 L' B' L' F'
> y' R D2 R' double x cross
> 3rd pairU2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
> ...



8.17 OH full step


----------



## uniacto (Aug 22, 2013)

U2 B U2 F' D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F' R2 U' L' B D2 U' B D L F' L'

lol


----------



## qqwref (Aug 23, 2013)

Just got this scramble off qqtimer. Enjoy, rouxers. There's also a really nice 2x2x3 block.

R2 F U2 R2 F L2 D2 F L2 D2 L2 U' B' D2 B2 R' U' F2 R U'


----------



## CHJ (Aug 23, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Just got this scramble off qqtimer. Enjoy, rouxers. There's also a really nice 2x2x3 block.
> 
> R2 F U2 R2 F L2 D2 F L2 D2 L2 U' B' D2 B2 R' U' F2 R U'



I think the petrus for this is easier IMO, I get sub 10's once or twice a month but this got me a 9.36 XD

lol solution

z x' u2 F u'
L' U L U F' R U2 R'
y' R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R
y' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R' D r' U2 r D' R2


----------



## DAcuber (Aug 23, 2013)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> 8.17 OH full step


lol you're welcome


----------



## TDM (Aug 23, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Just got this scramble off qqtimer. Enjoy, rouxers. There's also a really nice 2x2x3 block.
> 
> R2 F U2 R2 F L2 D2 F L2 D2 L2 U' B' D2 B2 R' U' F2 R U'


17.06. 30 seconds below my average for Roux and what would be a good time for me using my main method.
Edit: 15.67 with CFOP. Not even sub-15


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 23, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Just got this scramble off qqtimer. Enjoy, rouxers. There's also a really nice 2x2x3 block.
> 
> R2 F U2 R2 F L2 D2 F L2 D2 L2 U' B' D2 B2 R' U' F2 R U'



5.40, unfortunately the second block is not so easy


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 23, 2013)

D R2 D R2 F' L F' U' R' D B U' D' L' B2 L B U2 R F L' R2 F R D'
Lucas Etter 5.72 fullstep


----------



## Lapinsavant (Aug 23, 2013)

2x2.
OK, the following scrambles came from qqtimer, which was giving the best of himself :
Average of 5: 1.40
1. (0.98) F R2 U R U' R F2 R2 U
2. 1.81 U' R F' U' R2 U R F' R
3. (2.71) F R2 F R2 U' R U R' U'
4. 1.25 F' U2 F' U R U' F U2 F
5. 1.15 F' R' F U' R U R F2 R2 U2 
1look for me


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 23, 2013)

5BLD said:


> 5.40, unfortunately the second block is not so easy



Lol. I like how second block was bad and it's still sub-WR.


----------



## rj (Aug 24, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> D R2 D R2 F' L F' U' R' D B U' D' L' B2 L B U2 R F L' R2 F R D'
> Lucas Etter 5.72 fullstep



19.78 with no warmup.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 25, 2013)

Rouxers!
U2 L' R U B2 F L D L' D' F' D' R2 F U2 F2 D B2 L2 U R U' B U' R
Do the block with Green on left, Orange front and White/Black on the bottom.


----------



## TDM (Aug 25, 2013)

L2 B2 L U2 F2 L' F2 R B2 U2 B2 U L2 R' B' D L' B F' D'

One move 2x2x2 on DFL.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 25, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Rouxers!
> U2 L' R U B2 F L D L' D' F' D' R2 F U2 F2 D B2 L2 U R U' B U' R
> Do the block with Green on left, Orange front and White/Black on the bottom.



Mixed up on first try. Second try was 8.91, third try was 7.61. Both times are mindblowing for me.



Spoiler: My solution



y x
D R U' B (4)
R' U M U' M2 U R (7)
U l U' R' U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R2 U l' (14)
M2 U' M U M U' M U2 M' U M U2 M' U2 (14)


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 25, 2013)

D' R2 D' U' F2 D' B2 L2 U B2 F2 R' F L' D2 B L F L2 D' F' lol 3x3 scramble with an easy cross on the F face


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 25, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> D' R2 D' U' F2 D' B2 L2 U B2 F2 R' F L' D2 B L F L2 D' F' lol 3x3 scramble with an easy cross on the F face



Actually that cross is pretty bad; 6 moves is optimal. F2L afterward is decent I guess, but not amazing.

White has a much easier solve:
z2 y' B' L' R D2 R2 u' R' F2 R 9 move xcross
U' L' U' L F2L 2
y R U' R' F2L 3
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R F2L 4
24 move F2L


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 26, 2013)

B' Uw2 F Fw2 B' Uw L2 B U2 B' L Uw2 F' D R' B Rw2 R' U2 F2 L2 Uw L2 F2 R D' L B' D' Rw' R Fw2 R' B2 D2 R B2 L2 Rw2 D Easy first 2 centers with this 4x4 scramble.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 26, 2013)

U2 B F2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 B' F' D' L D2 L R2 F U' F R' U 

Cross on white

I got a 12.95 PB with this. I average just sub-20 and this solve wasn't even executed well. The f2l is just really easy. I can't figure out what I did but there are multiple easy solutions.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 26, 2013)

*Solution*

Roux
My very first sub12 with misaligned first block (3 moves + align center).

R2 D' U2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 B' U' R D' R2 F2 R2 F L' R2

11.92



Spoiler: solution with 38 STM



x'
U' M2 B x2 M u' M' u (7)
U' M U2 M2 R U r R U' R' (10)
F R U R' U' F' (6)
M' U M' U M U M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M (15)


----------



## whauk (Aug 26, 2013)

i already posted this in the accomplishment thread but i guess it also fits here:
OH 6.98
scramble: D F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 U F2 U F' R' D' F U' F2 U' L2 D U'
xx-cross: z2 B2 L U L D U' R U2 R
F2L#3: y R' U' R
F2L#4: y' U' R U' R' U F' L' U' L F
LL: R' U' R U' R' U2 R U

31htm/6.98s = 4.4 tps


----------



## Renslay (Aug 26, 2013)

For Rouxers, an interesting start:
L2 U2 B U2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 B' L2 R F' R' U' B L D R' D R2


----------



## Torch (Aug 27, 2013)

F2 R' U2 F2 U' R U' R' U' 




Spoiler



R' U' R U F2 U2




F U F2 U' R' F U' R' U 



Spoiler



z' y' U R' U R U2 R' U'


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 28, 2013)

1 move 1*2*3 block: U2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 U F2 L2 F2 D L F' R' U F U' L' U' B' R'


----------



## Renslay (Aug 28, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> 1 move 1*2*3 block: U2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 U F2 L2 F2 D L F' R' U F U' L' U' B' R'



How?


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 29, 2013)

1. 7.19 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 D F2 L2 U B' D' L' D2 L' F L R2 U' lol fail
y'
U F L' U' F2 R  
edit: more epic fail
1. 6.24 D2 L' B D2 L D2 L U' R L U2 B2 D' F2 R2 U R2 D' R2 D F2 
D' R' L F' L' 
R U R'
d' R U' R2 U R
U' R U R'
18 move F2L


----------



## TDM (Aug 30, 2013)

F2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 D' U B2 F R U F2 D' R2 D' F L' D' U2

x' y2 U R' F R


----------



## Brest (Aug 30, 2013)

TDM said:


> F2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 D' U B2 F R U F2 D' R2 D' F L' D' U2
> 
> x' y2 U R' F R



x' y2 U R' F R
y U F R' U' R F'
U2 R U R'
U2 F U' R U' R' U' F'
F R U R' U' F' U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r


----------



## Renslay (Aug 31, 2013)

Weird...
U' D2 B' L2 U2 L' F2 R2 B L' D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 D L2 F2


----------



## kcl (Aug 31, 2013)

*Easy / funny / hard / weird scrambles thread*

Lol pyra scramble
L R L' R B' R L r' b


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 31, 2013)

R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U B F2 D2 L' D F U2 R B' L2 D'


----------



## googlebleh (Sep 1, 2013)

So many choices...
L2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U L2 U' F2 L D R2 F U2 F' D' U2 L U'


----------



## Renslay (Sep 1, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> So many choices...
> L2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U L2 U' F2 L D R2 F U2 F' D' U2 L U'



Not bad!

First solution:

y2
U' R L F' L' U2 L2 z' (7)
U2 r' U' R U R2 U' M2 R' U2 r U R' (13)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R (7)
U M' U' M' U M2 U M U2 M U2 (11)

38 STM.

Second solution:

y2
D B2 D' (3)
R' U' R2 U r' U' R' M' U' r (10)
R U2 R' U' R U' R2' U2 R U R' U R (13)
M' U' M U M U2 M' U2 M' (9)

35 STM.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Sep 1, 2013)

2x2...
F' R' U2 F' U2 R2 U' R' U'


----------



## KingTim96 (Sep 2, 2013)

for 5x5, L2 Dw Fw Uw2 L2 Rw2 R D' Rw' Bw' U2 Lw Rw' F' Uw Bw' Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw D Bw' R' F Bw' B' Uw Dw' B2 L Uw2 D2 R' B' Uw2 Fw2 Bw2 U2 Dw F2 Dw2 Lw' U2 Dw D' Fw Uw' Lw' B' Dw' L R U' R Bw B' U Dw' D2 F2

scramble with green on F and white on U.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 2, 2013)

R2 L U R U2 B2 U2 B U R2 U2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 F2 L'


----------



## Joey VOV (Sep 2, 2013)

Anyone who uses corners first methods
U2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 D L2 U L2 R' U2 R' D' U F' L' B' D' U' R'


----------



## googlebleh (Sep 2, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> R2 L U R U2 B2 U2 B U R2 U2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 F2 L'



z2 x'
R' F2 L F2 L
U L' U L y' R U2 R2 U2' R' U2 F' L' U' L F // 20-move F2L
y R U R' U' R' F R F'
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2'
40 HTM


----------



## Joey VOV (Sep 2, 2013)

For 2x2
F2 R2 U' R' U2 R' F2 R' F'


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 2, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> for 5x5, L2 Dw Fw Uw2 L2 Rw2 R D' Rw' Bw' U2 Lw Rw' F' Uw Bw' Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw D Bw' R' F Bw' B' Uw Dw' B2 L Uw2 D2 R' B' Uw2 Fw2 Bw2 U2 Dw F2 Dw2 Lw' U2 Dw D' Fw Uw' Lw' B' Dw' L R U' R Bw B' U Dw' D2 F2
> 
> scramble with green on F and white on U.



There's nothing lucky or special about this scramble...


----------



## Wassili (Sep 2, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> There's nothing lucky or special about this scramble...



But there's a 2x2 on yellow!!! OOooO


----------



## KingTim96 (Sep 3, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> There's nothing lucky or special about this scramble...



Oh sorry, next time I'll make sure to run a scramble by you first to make sure it's up to your "lucky standards". Cause I totally forgot that you own this thread.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 3, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Oh sorry, next time I'll make sure to run a scramble by you first to make sure it's up to your "lucky standards". Cause I totally forgot that you own this thread.



:fp


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 3, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Oh sorry, next time I'll make sure to run a scramble by you first to make sure it's up to your "lucky standards". Cause I totally forgot that you own this thread.


So, what did you fins easy/special about it? Is it just the yellow center? (it is easier than normal)


----------



## KingTim96 (Sep 3, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> So, what did you fins easy/special about it? Is it just the yellow center? (it is easier than normal)



yes, I average like 2:20 on 5x5 and this solve got me a 1:53 which is now my pb. Sorry if it isn't as easy as other people think, but it was super easy for me.


----------



## Lapinsavant (Sep 4, 2013)

D F B D B2 U D B2 L' F' D B' L2 R2 D B2 R2 F' B2 R F B2 D2 U R
Lol 24 STM : xcross + LL skip wtf

x2 D' L U' L' F' U' R'
L' U L
R U' R'2 U' R
y r' R U' R' F R U M'
U'
low 8 seconds because I didn't do the same last slot
but 2.800 after some attempt (8.5 tps, hard to do better for me)


----------



## Wassili (Sep 4, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> yes, I average like 2:20 on 5x5 and this solve got me a 1:53 which is now my pb. Sorry if it isn't as easy as other people think, but it was super easy for me.



Well usually when posting a lucky scramble for 5x5 it would be easy first centers, seeing as we can't follow your exact steps and see how the edges turned out. If there were super easy edges and last centers, you should've put a reconstruction, otherwise, don't post it.


----------



## kcl (Sep 4, 2013)

Lapinsavant said:


> D F B D B2 U D B2 L' F' D B' L2 R2 D B2 R2 F' B2 R F B2 D2 U R
> Lol 24 STM : xcross + LL skip wtf
> 
> x2 D' L U' L' F' U' R'
> ...



Wat such a nice scramble


----------



## dinostef (Sep 5, 2013)

1. 8.74 F' L B D2 B' U' R' D' F' D' U2 B F R' B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 D' B' U2 F2 R2 U2


----------



## Joey VOV (Sep 5, 2013)

L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 D' F L' F2 R' D' R2 U2 L U'
12.52/average 18


----------



## TDM (Sep 5, 2013)

dinostef said:


> 1. 8.74 F' L B D2 B' U' R' D' F' D' U2 B F R' B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 D' B' U2 F2 R2 U2


y2
R D2 B'
U2 L U L' U y' L' U' L
U' y' R' U R d' U' R U R'
f R U R' U' f'
l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2
Easy XX-cross, then bad F2L, then easy LL.


----------



## Lapinsavant (Sep 5, 2013)

Lapinsavant said:


> D F B D B2 U D B2 L' F' D B' L2 R2 D B2 R2 F' B2 R F B2 D2 U R
> Lol 24 STM : xcross + LL skip wtf
> 
> x2 D' L U' L' F' U' R'
> ...





kclejeune said:


> Wat such a nice scramble


someone would be able to do sub 2.5 ?


----------



## kcl (Sep 5, 2013)

Lapinsavant said:


> someone would be able to do sub 2.5 ?



I'll try later


----------



## nccube (Sep 6, 2013)

For Roux users: F2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 D R' F' D2 L D2 B2 L' D2 B' F2


----------



## TDM (Sep 7, 2013)

F2 U' R2 U L2 D' B2 D U2 L2 F2 R' B2 R' D' F L F' L' B D
R' D L' D2 B' D F' B2 D' L2 F U2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 B2
Easy green cross and X-cross. Both had easy F2Ls (that I can't reconstruct) and the second had F R U R' U' F' OLL.


----------



## DavidCubie (Sep 7, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> R2 L U R U2 B2 U2 B U R2 U2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 F2 L'



11.35


----------



## Ollie (Sep 7, 2013)

F R2 D L F2 U2 B D L2 D2 R2 U2 L F2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 easy everything



Spoiler



y' x2 D R' D' R2 U R // double x-cross 
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L#3
y2 R U R' U2 R U R' // F2L
U2 F (R U R' U')*2 F' // OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
U // AUF 

52HTM


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 7, 2013)

Ollie said:


> F R2 D L F2 U2 B D L2 D2 R2 U2 L F2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 easy everything



6.37 cfop
12.19 roux messed up secondblock abit though
4.38 cfopsim wol


----------



## Joey VOV (Sep 7, 2013)

I've been doing BLD for 3 days and got a 4:06.84 on this scramble 
U' B' R' F D' R' B2 U F2 B' R2 F U2 F' D2 R2 D2 F
May be good for CFOP too if you are really good at planning x crosses or preserving f2l pairs


----------



## Frubix (Sep 8, 2013)

YOU'VE GOT TO CHECK OUT THIS 2x2 SCRAMBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
R2 F2 U' R' F U' R2 U F' R'


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 8, 2013)

F2 R2 B' F2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 F' D L' B' L2 R F' R B F U' 
y2
B' R2 D' L D2 R' F R U' R- xxx cross
y' R U' R' R U' R'-last pair
U R' U' R' F R F' U-OLL
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'- U perm
35 super fast moves lol


----------



## Lapinsavant (Sep 8, 2013)

Pyra PB 
1.70 U R' B U L R' U' R' r b


----------



## Ollie (Sep 9, 2013)

R' F U2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 U'


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 10, 2013)

R B U R' L U L' U l'  Pyraminx


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 11, 2013)

```
UU       dU u'    dd u'    Ud       dU u5'   Ud u3'   UU u3'   UU u4    UU u5    dd       UU
 dd d5'   dU d3'   UU d5    Ud d5'   UU       UU       Ud       dU       UU       dd d2'   dU
```


----------



## acohen527 (Sep 12, 2013)

R' F2 R U R' F R 
Lol 2x2


----------



## rj (Sep 12, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> R' F2 R U R' F R
> Lol 2x2



Nice n' fast.


----------



## TDM (Sep 12, 2013)

U' L' U' L U' L' U' R r'


----------



## googlebleh (Sep 12, 2013)

free rouxblock
R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U B2 L2 F2 U B2 F' D' R' D B' F D' U' B



Spoiler: CFOP (xxcross)



x2 y'
r2 U' r2' y R' F R
U' R U R' U R U' R'
U' F U2' F'
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 13, 2013)

U F R U' R2 F2 R2 U' R2


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 13, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> U F R U' R2 F2 R2 U' R2



0.61 yay sub-WR


----------



## Joey VOV (Sep 13, 2013)

D2 R2 B2 F L2 D2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 U' R' U2 R' U L' D' B L
12.70. pretty good for me.


----------



## Renslay (Sep 14, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> free rouxblock
> R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U B2 L2 F2 U B2 F' D' R' D B' F D' U' B



9.81



Spoiler: Roux with skip



z2 y
R' r2 U r U' R U' M U' R U M' U2 R' U r (16)
U2 F R U R' U' F' (7)
U M' U M' U M U' M' U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U2 M2 (16)


----------



## Renslay (Sep 15, 2013)

I can't believe it... a 12 turn F2B! With an easy CMLL and a decent LSE, the result should be much, much better than this...

10.62

U' L2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U F R2 B2 D B L2 D2 L' B'

An easy scramble for almost any block color.



Spoiler: 35 STM solution



y' z
L d M' U2 M y (5)
R U' r' U2 R2 U R2 (7)
U B' R B R' U2 R' U2 R (9)
U2 M U' M' U' M' U2 M U M2 U2 M' U2 M (14)


----------



## Flame838 (Sep 15, 2013)

D R2 D2 F R F' L B2 D2 F' L' U' R2 D R' D' F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' R' U2 R'
Got this on cubemania


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Sep 17, 2013)

B2 L2 D2 L R2 D2 L' F2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 B R' D' L' D' U2 F' - 10.72, pb by 0.01, complete luck 

y' x U' R2 U L U L' /First pair
U' R2 U R U' R' U' R' U' R /XXCROSS
y' R U' R' U' R U R' /DONTEVENKNOW
z L U2 L' D L U2 L' D' /L3C
/31 moves


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 17, 2013)

B2 R' D' F2 R B' D2 R' U2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 F U2 B' 

Nice for BLD. Also 1 move orange cross and pretty easy f2l


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 17, 2013)

U R2 F' U2 F R' F2 R2 F'


----------



## kcl (Sep 17, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> U R2 F' U2 F R' F2 R2 F'



I get those a lot actually.. In pretty much every average of 50. Am I just weird?


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 18, 2013)

Epic for Roux: F2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 L2 D' B R2 F' L D' R' B2 D B' F'

Ok, maybe not that much, but still, first sqaure is first square


----------



## Renslay (Sep 18, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Epic for Roux: F2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 L2 D' B R2 F' L D' R' B2 D B' F'
> 
> Ok, maybe not that much, but still, first sqaure is first square



21 STM for F2B+CMLL. Not bad.



Spoiler: Roux with 37 STM



z2
M2 F (2)
U M U r U M2 U' R U2 M' U' r (12)
U' F R U R' U' F' (7)
M U2 M' U M U2 M' U2 M U M2 U' M' U2 M U2 (16)


----------



## YddEd (Sep 18, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Epic for Roux: F2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 L2 D' B R2 F' L D' R' B2 D B' F'
> 
> Ok, maybe not that much, but still, first sqaure is first square


19.16
47 STM


----------



## Torch (Sep 18, 2013)

U R U' R L U L' R u'


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 18, 2013)

R' F2 R' U F' R' F U' R2 U'

wut


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 18, 2013)

Renslay said:


> 21 STM for F2B+CMLL. Not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea lol I got PB 11.58


----------



## Renslay (Sep 18, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Yea lol I got PB 11.58



You shouldn't count it as PB if you already knew it is an easy scramble.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 18, 2013)

Renslay said:


> You shouldn't count it as PB if you already knew it is an easy scramble.



No! It is my PB, that's my time. You and YddEd were posting times, and I saw that I forgot to post mine so


----------



## Renslay (Sep 18, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> No! It is my PB, that's my time. You and YddEd were posting times, and I saw that I forgot to post mine so



Ups... Sorry, my mistake. I didn't realize you were the original poster of that scramble.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Sep 18, 2013)

U F' R U R' F U F' U'


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 18, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Ups... Sorry, my mistake. I didn't realize you were the original poster of that scramble.



Nbd Renslay!


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Sep 18, 2013)

U R' U' R F2 U2 R F R'


----------



## pdid (Sep 19, 2013)

I got this scramble,U' D F2 L2 D' U2 B2 U2 B2 D' U' L' U' D2 L' U2 L2 D' U F' U' F' L' U2 L' Cross skip.


----------



## Julian (Sep 20, 2013)

dinostef said:


> 1. 8.74 F' L B D2 B' U' R' D' F' D' U2 B F R' B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 D' B' U2 F2 R2 U2


6.15 predicting third pair 

y' F D2
R2 U R U' L U L'
U' R' U R U' y U' R U R'
U' F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f'
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

EDIT: Did a page just get deleted?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 20, 2013)

F2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 B U2 R' U' R D F2 D2


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 22, 2013)

F R2 U' F U R F R' U'
2x2 from qq


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 22, 2013)

pdid said:


> I got this scramble,U' D F2 L2 D' U2 B2 U2 B2 D' U' L' U' D2 L' U2 L2 D' U F' U' F' L' U2 L' Cross skip.



14.41. Not even sub-PB. :fp.


----------



## Julian (Sep 24, 2013)

R2 U R2 U' L2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 U R U F2 U B' D L U' B R2


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 24, 2013)

Julian said:


> R2 U R2 U' L2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 U R U F2 U B' D L U' B R2



y' U' R' U' R U D' R' U' R U' 
y' L' U' L
R U2 R2 U R

18 move F2L...


----------



## Julian (Sep 26, 2013)

R2 F' L2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 B2 R U2 B R2 U L B' F2 L' D'

x z2 M F' R' D
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' D2
y' R U R2 F R F'
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U


----------



## Lapinsavant (Sep 28, 2013)

6.05 L2 D' F' D2 B F2 L' D2 U' F2 U' B R2 D2 F' L B D' L2 D' B2 R2 D' L' F'
LOL triple xcross easy


----------



## ottozing (Sep 28, 2013)

Lapinsavant said:


> 6.05 L2 D' F' D2 B F2 L' D2 U' F2 U' B R2 D2 F' L B D' L2 D' B2 R2 D' L' F'
> LOL triple xcross easy



5.390 first try lolololol

x R U2 R' U' R x' u2
R U' R' U' R U R'
r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r
U x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U

so easy


----------



## TDM (Sep 28, 2013)

Lapinsavant said:


> 6.05 L2 D' F' D2 B F2 L' D2 U' F2 U' B R2 D2 F' L B D' L2 D' B2 R2 D' L' F'
> LOL triple xcross easy


R F d' L' U L D2 // XXX-cross (7/7)
U' R' U2 R d' R U R' // F2L (8/15)
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL (8/23)
U2 R' U R' F R F' R U' R' F' U F R U R' U' R // PLL (18/41)

PLL was nearly half the solve. I did so badly when I timed myself; over a second slower than my NL PB. 12.65.


----------



## Joey VOV (Sep 28, 2013)

B' L' B' D' B R2 F' L2 D' L' U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 U'


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 28, 2013)

was skyping Lucas and he got this scramble for OH:
B2 U2 R' D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 R D2 B2 F R' D' R2 F L2 R' D' L2
tried it for 2H and got 4.83 with
x2 y D L D L F' L'
U2 R U' R'
y U' R U' R' U R U R'
y' L' U L
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'
37/4.83=7.66 TPS lol


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 28, 2013)

WTF, cross skip?!

U D2 R2 U B2 D2 L' D' L' F2 L' F2 D F R2 U2 F U2 L' R2 F2 D' B2 U2 D


----------



## TDM (Sep 28, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> WTF, cross skip?!
> 
> U D2 R2 U B2 D2 L' D' L' F2 L' F2 D F R2 U2 F U2 L' R2 F2 D' B2 U2 D


Haven't done a red cross solve ever before.
Got 16.49.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 1, 2013)

D2 U B2 D L2 U L2 B2 F2 D L2 R D R' U B D2 L2 R' F

This is what I actually did first time
z2 y'
2x2x2: D
2x2x3: F U2 R2
F2L-1: L' U L F2 U2 F2
F2L: U2 L' U' L (14)
Meh LL

There's actually a nice 13 move F2L using the same 2x2x3
F2L-1: F2 R U R' F2
F2L: U' L' U' L


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 1, 2013)

Got this scramble for BLD.
59.59 U2 F' R2 L' U2 F2 U' D' L' D F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U R2
When I get parity I solve the corners so DLF and DRF are switched and then solve the last edge target with old pochmann. This meant that in noah metrics I got 0''''/11 lol
(I scramble white top, green front and solve white top, red front)


----------



## TDM (Oct 1, 2013)

Tao Yu said:


> 59.59 U2 F' R2 L' U2 F2 U' D' L' D F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U R2


Lucky PB was 2:48.
I got a 2:26.76[1:36.36] on this.
But I rushed preorientation memo and got a DNF by 3 corners :fp tbh I knew I'd DNF it, because I DNF just about every BLD solve.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Oct 3, 2013)

U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 
2x2 scramle lol


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 3, 2013)

13.15 D B2 R2 U B2 L2 U R2 D F2 L2 R' D L D' B' D U' B' L2 

Solved Roux block lol.


----------



## Renslay (Oct 3, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> 13.15 D B2 R2 U B2 L2 U R2 D F2 L2 R' D L D' B' D U' B' L2
> 
> Solved Roux block lol.



Lololololol.
10.47 on first try, (Boeing) 7.47 after a little practice.


----------



## YddEd (Oct 3, 2013)

12.59


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 3, 2013)

0.92 R' F2 U' F U' F' U2 R' U'


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 3, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 0.92 R' F2 U' F U' F' U2 R' U'



Good scramble for Guidmond method


----------



## TDM (Oct 5, 2013)

From PPT: D2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 D' B2 U F2 D B F' U2 L' F' L D B F
I suck at making X-crosses, but surely there must be an easy XX-cross.
My X-cross: x2 [U2 D'] F R D R' B2 D


----------



## YddEd (Oct 5, 2013)

TDM said:


> From PPT: D2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 D' B2 U F2 D B F' U2 L' F' L D B F
> I suck at making X-crosses, but surely there must be an easy XX-cross.
> My X-cross: x2 [U2 D'] F R D R' B2 D


x2 y
L' U2 L R2 D y U R2 y' R2 U' R2
19.78


----------



## TDM (Oct 5, 2013)

YddEd said:


> x2 y
> L' U2 L R2 D y U R2 y' R2 U' R2


U R U R' L U' L'
U2 R U' R' F R' F' R
U' L' U2 L U L' U L
Antisune -> PLL skip

EDIT: Another scramble from PPT.
L2 U B2 U' F2 D R2 D B2 U2 B D2 F L2 U L2 F' L U R' U'
z2 // Inspection (0/0)
R' D L D2 y' L // Cross (5/5)
R U' R' U R U R' // F2L-1 (7/12)
U R' U' R // F2L-2 (4/16)
U' L U' L' U L U L' // F2L-3 (8/24)
U L' U' L // F2L-4 (4/28)
U2 // OLL skip (1/29)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U / M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 // 2-look PLL (21/50)

14.04 with 2-look PLL. 50/14.04=3.56 TPS. Easy lookahead and OLL skip.

EDIT: Next solve. 11.50 with a non-white cross.
L2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 L' F L' B' L2 D' R2 L U R'
y2 // Inspection (0/0)
L F' U R' // Cross preserving pair (4/4)
U' L' U L // F2L-1 (4/8)
U2 y L' U L U R U R' // F2L-2 (8/16)
U' L' U' L R' U' R // F2L-3 (7/23)
U' L' U L y' R U2 R' // F2L-4 (7/30)
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL (7/37)
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // PLL (9/46)

6 move OLL and favourite (2nd fastest) PLL. Easy cross+1 too. 46/11.50=4 TPS.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 6, 2013)

U2 F U' F - legit qqtimer scramble

edit: a trickier one F R U F U2 F2 R' U' R'


----------



## TDM (Oct 6, 2013)

lolPPT
U L2 U' F2 D B2 U B2 D2 B2 D' L D' U' R L' B2 U' B R L F2
Good for BLD: 4 solved edges (or scramble with cross colour on F)

EDIT: Next scramble (do cross colour on R when scrambling):
R2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D R2 F L' D2 F R L' F2 U' F' U

EDIT2: TTW 2x2. F' U R' U2 F' U F' R' F' U
x2 y' U R' U'
or z' y2 R U' R'
Old PB was 1.16, new PB is 0.40.

EDIT3: R' U2 R2 F' U R2 F' U2 R' F'

EDIT4: F U2 F2 R U' F R F R' F'


----------



## whauk (Oct 6, 2013)

(OH 8.26)
scrmable L U' L U' R' F' U' F' R' U2 D' L2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2
x-cross: y U2 R U2 R' U'
pair #2: z2 y' U2 R U' R'
pair #3: U L' U' L2 U L'
pair #4: y' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
LL: Rw' F' U' F U Rw U 

30 HTM speedsolving solution


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 6, 2013)

On Skype with Lucas (lol just like Drew) and he went crazy when he got this:
B2 U' B2 D B2 L2 U F2 U2 R' U' B F2 L U B R B2
HE GOT 4.15! WTH?!



Spoiler



Lucas' Reconstruction:
z2 y
D' F2 R2
y' U2 R U R' U' R U R'
y2 U R' U' R2 U R'
[U2 U2 (as executed by Lucas)] R U B' U' R' U R B R'

26 moves excluding the U2 U2, ~6.3 tps.



WAAAAT.


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 6, 2013)

.66 +2 :fp


----------



## BaconCuber (Oct 6, 2013)

Here's a somewhat easy scramble that I got my PB on: U F U' D F2 D2 L' U' F B2 D' F D


----------



## IcyBlade (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this is the scramble. Its 4x4. 
B' L' R2 u' f L B' u' L2 u' R r2 u R' u' f D' r2 R2 L2 U D r R U2 D' B2 D U' r' D' r2 u L r R U' r2 f2 L'
Do a x or x'.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 8, 2013)

F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D' F L' D' F' L D F R2 F2 U2


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 9, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D' F L' D' F' L D F R2 F2 U2



Let me guess you got that scramble while doing some BLD or feet.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 9, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Let me guess you got that scramble while doing some BLD or feet.



Better yet, both at the same time!


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 9, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Better yet, both at the same time!



LOL I think it's more of feet cause he did get the NAR AVG for feet at Indiana.


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 10, 2013)

U B2 U L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U R2 B U2 B' R U2 L B L D' L D'

One move 2x2x2 block... wat
8 move XXX-cross... WAT

z2 y'
D L F2 U2 L F' U L'

Sadly I didn't find the XXX-cross during the solve


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 12, 2013)

10.09 D' F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R U' R2 D2 F R2 F2 D' U2 F

x2 y
L B L U' R2
y U' L' U L D 
y U2 R' U' R
U R U' R' U' L' U' L
y U2 L' U L U2 L' U' L
M2' U' M' U2 M U' M2'

37 STM / 10.09 = ~3.7 TPS. God what am I doing. Under 4 freakin TPS. That's what I get for turning slow during the first few warm-up solves. If I did this solution while warmed it would have been my fastest solve by far.


----------



## TDM (Oct 13, 2013)

cTimer:
F D' L2 D F R2 F D F' R L' D2 B' U2 L B D2 F2 B' L2 D' F2 L B R'

x2 y' // Inspection (0/0)
R D R' U' L U' L' r' U r R' F2 R // XX-cross (13/13)
U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L // F2L-3 (8/21)
U2 y R U' R' U2 R U R' // F2L-4 (8/29)
U l' U R D' R' U' l B // OLL (9/38)
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // PLL (8/46)

That was what I did in the solve. Unfortunately, I left inspection on and the solve wasn't timed. It could've easily been my first sub-10. This is another easy solution after the same XX-cross:

u D U' R U' R' D2 // F2L-3 (7/20)
R U2 R' // F2L-4 (3/23)
U R' U' R F R2 D' R U R' D R2 U' F' // COLL (14/37)
U' // EPLL skip (1/38)

If I'd done the second solution (I know that COLL) and had actually timed myself, this could've been even faster than just sub-10.


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 13, 2013)

B2 D2 F' R2 F D2 F2 L2 F' L' B' D' B2 D L' R F'
The craziest scramble I've ever came across, only got a 9.59 because I was so confused
9 MOVE F2L!!!
z2 y'
R F' R'
L U L F U' F
U' f R U R' U' f'
L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R' U'


----------



## kcl (Oct 14, 2013)

FinnGamer said:


> B2 D2 F' R2 F D2 F2 L2 F' L' B' D' B2 D L' R F'
> The craziest scramble I've ever came across, only got a 9.59 because I was so confused
> 9 MOVE F2L!!!
> z2 y'
> ...



Holy crap.. 6.xx (did it a couple hours ago but my phone died). I predicted the last pair and the J perm..


----------



## Sam Cubes (Oct 14, 2013)

TDM said:


> cTimer:
> F D' L2 D F R2 F D F' R L' D2 B' U2 L B D2 F2 B' L2 D' F2 L B R'
> 
> x2 y' // Inspection (0/0)
> ...


When following your recreation On the 4th f2l I messed up, and inserted weird, getting an h perm with a pll skip. This thread is so much fun.


----------



## dinostef (Oct 14, 2013)

2x2:
F' R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F' R2 U'


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 14, 2013)

dinostef said:


> 2x2:
> F' R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F' R2 U'



I got .97 


Spoiler



My solution 
U' B


----------



## Ollie (Oct 14, 2013)

Auntie Sue F2 U F R' F U R2 U'


----------



## Torch (Oct 14, 2013)

F' R' U2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 U'


----------



## sunnycoaster (Oct 16, 2013)

I got a ridiculous scramble from cubetimer.com, that I'm sure many of you could solve in 10 or less moves, but i didn't know how, so i just took advantage of the very easy first layer and F2L. 

L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2


i took a screenshot of it because i knew you wouldn't believe it, but i am very new to the forum and don't know how to upload pics. 

I tried the Insert Image button but none of the files on my computer came up. Is this a normal problem, if so how can i fix it?


----------



## YddEd (Oct 16, 2013)

5.43 with that.


Spoiler: Solution



L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2
y' z
E2 M E2 M' z' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 M U2 M U2 
14 STM
Only 2.5 tps


3.90 Second try,
I do kind of believe that it's fake though


----------



## sunnycoaster (Oct 16, 2013)

As it happens, the optimal solve (cube explorer) is 10 moves.

U2 L2 F' B' U2 L2 D2 R2 F' B'


----------



## Renslay (Oct 16, 2013)

sunnycoaster said:


> As it happens, the optimal solve (cube explorer) is 10 moves.
> 
> U2 L2 F' B' U2 L2 D2 R2 F' B'



It's wrong.

Here is what CubeExplorer gave me:
U D R2 U2 F2 R2 U D F2 L2 (10f*)
alg.garron.us

But again... what?! A scramble in Thistlethwaite's G[SUB]3[/SUB]?!


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 16, 2013)

FinnGamer said:


> B2 D2 F' R2 F D2 F2 L2 F' L' B' D' B2 D L' R F'
> The craziest scramble I've ever came across, only got a 9.59 because I was so confused
> 9 MOVE F2L!!!
> z2 y'
> ...



That's some crazy stuff!
I thought my 8 move xxx-cross was good...


----------



## sunnycoaster (Oct 16, 2013)

Renslay's right, i got the optimal solve wrong, although when i put the inverse of your optimal solve (backwards) into cube explorer, it gave me the right looking cube, but a competely different solve. The solve it gave me was

R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 (10f*)

I would say your sovle is more "optimal", but mine works 

By the way, whats thistlethwaite's G?


----------



## Renslay (Oct 16, 2013)

sunnycoaster said:


> By the way, whats thistlethwaite's G?



G3, not G. I refered to Thistlethwaite's algorithm, which solves the cube in a way that it force it into more and more restricted sub-groups. G3 is the last sub-group before the solved state G4. That scramble is not in G0, G1 or G2, but already in G3. So, it's like a giant skip in Thistlethwaite's algorithm.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 16, 2013)

sunnycoaster said:


> I got a ridiculous scramble from cubetimer.com, that I'm sure many of you could solve in 10 or less moves, but i didn't know how, so i just took advantage of the very easy first layer and F2L.
> 
> L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2
> 
> ...



WTF that is so odd.


----------



## Torch (Oct 16, 2013)

L U' B' R' B U L R for pyraminx.

I also got two 2x2 scrambles that gave me almost identical, easy solves.

R F' R' F2 U' R U2 R U'
U2 R U' R' U2 F2 R2 F' U2


----------



## nlCuber22 (Oct 17, 2013)

B2 u R' D R' D u R2 F2 f u' B2 D2 f F' U2 L2 D r2 U L2 f' D' r U R2 F2 R' u B2 u2 r' R2 L U' R2 u2 r' L2 U' 

4x4


----------



## qaz (Oct 18, 2013)

13.64 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 L' R2 U' R F' D' F2 D U' F'

Fairly easy F2L, OLL skip



Spoiler



Inspection: z2
L F' U2 B2 //cross
D R U R' U' F' U F //first pair
D y R U R' D2 Dw2 R U' R' //second pair
y' R U R' //third pair
y' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' //fourth pair
U L' U' L y' R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2 //PLL


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 18, 2013)

This as a true lol pyraminx scramble that came from qqTimer U L' U' L' U L' U' l' r b u


----------



## kcl (Oct 18, 2013)

This is the most ridiculous 3x3 scramble I've ever seen in my life. It came from cstimer...
L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 L2 F' L B2 F' R L F D' B L U'


----------



## Bunyanderman (Oct 18, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> This is the most ridiculous 3x3 scramble I've ever seen in my life. It came from cstimer...
> L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 L2 F' L B2 F' R L F D' B L U'



Easily sub 4


----------



## kcl (Oct 19, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> Easily sub 4



Mine was like 5.xx lol
Not counting as PB ofc


----------



## TDM (Oct 19, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 L2 F' L B2 F' R L F D' B L U'


U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
d R' U' R U R' U' R
U' L' U L2 F' L' F
R' U' R U' R' U2 R
y' M2 U M U2 M' U M2

I timed myself and got sup-15 :fp


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 19, 2013)

*i got a super easy pyraminx scramble*

i average about 10 seconds on the pyraminx and i was solving it when the iitimer gave me this scramble:R u r l'
i solved it in 1.88 seconds which is the fastest pyraminx single in my country.so i was wondering like does this count?


----------



## TDM (Oct 19, 2013)

No.


----------



## Username (Oct 19, 2013)

No.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 19, 2013)

No.


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 19, 2013)

AlexMaass said:


> No.



why?


----------



## TDM (Oct 19, 2013)

the super cuber said:


> why?


It wasn't in an official competition.


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 19, 2013)

TDM said:


> It wasn't in an official competition.


no no i mean can i count it as my pb?


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 19, 2013)

the super cuber said:


> why?



Because it takes just one move to solve (not counting the tips of course).


----------



## TDM (Oct 19, 2013)

the super cuber said:


> no no i mean can i count it as my pb?


Sorry, when you said "fastest pyraminx single in my country", I thought you meant can it be counted as a NR. Yes, you can count it as a PB if you want to.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 19, 2013)

TDM said:


> Sorry, when you said "fastest pyraminx single in my country", I thought you meant can it be counted as a NR. Yes, you can count it as a PB if you want to.



Most people only count it as a PB if it's their own scramble. But whether you count it is up to you.


----------



## kcl (Oct 19, 2013)

TDM said:


> U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
> d R' U' R U R' U' R
> U' L' U L2 F' L' F
> R' U' R U' R' U2 R
> ...



Eh, I can see that solution. I found one that happened to be magical with a super fast LL.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Oct 19, 2013)

Best F2l ever? 
D' L2 U B2 F2 U L2 B2 U F2 D B' L' F' R2 F2 U2 B' D' U

x' R' F R U L2 U y M' U2 M
y U R U' R'
y U2 R U R'
U R' U R


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 20, 2013)

D' U' L2 B2 R2 L2 B' D U' F R' U' R B2 L2 B2 U' L R2 F'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 20, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> This is the most ridiculous 3x3 scramble I've ever seen in my life. It came from cstimer...
> L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 L2 F' L B2 F' R L F D' B L U'


I got 20.40 and I average sub-20 
Guess I suck at non-white f2l.


----------



## kcl (Oct 20, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> I got 20.40 and I average sub-20
> Guess I suck at non-white f2l.



Oh I'm good at white and yellow so that's why I got a good time


----------



## YddEd (Oct 20, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> This is the most ridiculous 3x3 scramble I've ever seen in my life. It came from cstimer...
> L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 L2 F' L B2 F' R L F D' B L U'


16.64 with CFOP 
21.74 with Petrus
Both got the same A perm 
I don't even use those methods.


----------



## Renslay (Oct 20, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> This is the most ridiculous 3x3 scramble I've ever seen in my life. It came from cstimer...
> L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 L2 F' L B2 F' R L F D' B L U'



Dat scramble...

14.00 with CFOP (with 2-look OLL!), better than my PB.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Oct 20, 2013)

D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 U F' R' D B2 R' B2 R' U' L

Roux...


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 20, 2013)

lol SQ-1 scramble (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,3) / (0,2) / (1,-5) / (5,-1) / (6,5) / (1,1) / (1,6) / (6,5) / (6,6) / (1,-1) / (0,-1) / (6,4) / (6,0)


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Oct 20, 2013)

I once did a random scramble, finished my cross, and only had to insert 2 readymade pairs. The rest were done, along with an unbelievable OLL and PLL skip. It was a 30 move plus really good scramble a non cuber did for me, true story.


----------



## Username (Oct 20, 2013)

TheNewbCuber said:


> I once did a random scramble, finished my cross, and only had to insert 2 readymade pairs. The rest were done, along with an unbelievable OLL and PLL skip. It was a 30 move plus really good scramble a non cuber did for me, true story.



Wait... You did it, and then suddenly it was a noncuber who did it? Also "It was a 30 move plus *really good scramble*"? I doubt it was good


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Oct 20, 2013)

Username said:


> Wait... You did it, and then suddenly it was a noncuber who did it? Also "It was a 30 move plus *really good scramble*"? I doubt it was good



I meant I solved a random scramble. My friend in class did it. When I said a really good scramble I mean he really turned all six sides several times. I didn't think too much while posting that, sorry.
Also, is it because I'm in India that you're questioning my English? Cause I'm an American living in India, just so you know


----------



## Username (Oct 20, 2013)

TheNewbCuber said:


> Also, is it because I'm in India that you're questioning my English? Cause I'm an American living in India, just so you know



I'm not racist...


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Oct 20, 2013)

Username said:


> I'm not racist...



Just kidding bro..peace..


----------



## Renslay (Oct 20, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 U F' R' D B2 R' B2 R' U' L
> 
> Roux...



Not bad, 12.78. Seen better.


----------



## TDM (Oct 20, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 U F' R' D B2 R' B2 R' U' L


z2 // Inspection (0/0)
D U L U' L' / u' M2 u // First block (8/8)
U' R' r U r' / M' U2 M r' U' r // Second block (11/19)
U R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U' R // CMLL (12/31)
U' M U' M' / M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M2 U / M2 U2 M' U2 M // L6E (17/48)

I suck at Roux  here's a better solution with ZZ:

x2 // Inspection (0/0)
R D L F' U R2 D' // EOL (7/7)
U2 L' R U2 L' // F2L-1 (5/12)
U' R' U R U R U2 R // F2L-2 (8/20)
U R U' R' // F2L-3 (4/24)
U L' U' L // F2L-4 (4/28)
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL (10/38)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL (8/46)


----------



## theneonpenguin (Oct 20, 2013)

R' F' R F U2 F
Ortega.
Blue on the bottom and it solved.


----------



## KongShou (Oct 20, 2013)

R L' R U' R U R' b' r' u

pyra, half way into the two flippy edge thingy

1.79 not including tips cos i dont solve tips

also this:


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 20, 2013)

Did three solves this weekend. 14.82, 15.15, 7.99
This was the 7.99: D' R' F R D2 F B R' F' D2 R2 L2 B U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2


----------



## ianliu64 (Oct 20, 2013)

I seriously got this on FiveTimer for 2x2:
R U R U'


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Oct 20, 2013)

KongShou said:


> not including tips cos i dont solve tips




You mean, you don't fully solve the puzzle? that's a terrible way to practice.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 21, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> I seriously got this on FiveTimer for 2x2:
> R U R U'



I got 1.80


----------



## Bunyanderman (Oct 21, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I got 1.80


= 2.22 TPS

i got 0.51 first try


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 21, 2013)

LOL Pyra scramble. U L R U B' R' B U L' l'


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 21, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I got 1.80



why so slow ?.

0.22 keybroad, 0.53 stackmat


----------



## TDM (Oct 21, 2013)

R2 U F2 U2 R' from qqTimer


----------



## rj (Oct 21, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> This is the most ridiculous 3x3 scramble I've ever seen in my life. It came from cstimer...
> L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 L2 F' L B2 F' R L F D' B L U'



17.77 first try


----------



## ianliu64 (Oct 22, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> This is the most ridiculous 3x3 scramble I've ever seen in my life. It came from cstimer...
> L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 L2 F' L B2 F' R L F D' B L U'



Dat cross...
11.24 first try


----------



## 5640802 (Oct 22, 2013)

U' F L F D B' U B2 D' B2 D2 R L' D2 B2 F L' F2 U' F' U' L2 U L' B'

My timer threw this one at me just now. Ridiculously easy cross.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 22, 2013)

D2 R2 F' L D' R2 L' D F' L D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 R2

y' z2
R D2 R U' R2' F2 R2 F' // xxcross
L U' L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R // 4th pair + OLL
U Perm

Alternative ending for 4th pair+LL: U' R' U2 R U' R U R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R


----------



## uesyuu (Oct 23, 2013)

U' B2 L2 D2 F' L U' B2 F R' F' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R' D2 R U R' B U B'

It's the easiest 3x3 scramble I've ever seen.
Veryyyyyyyy easy.
Try it!


----------



## SweetSolver (Oct 23, 2013)

uesyuu said:


> U' B2 L2 D2 F' L U' B2 F R' F' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R' D2 R U R' B U B'
> 
> It's the easiest 3x3 scramble I've ever seen.
> Veryyyyyyyy easy.
> Try it!


Lol that is ridiculous. Where's you find it?


----------



## Renslay (Oct 23, 2013)

uesyuu said:


> U' B2 L2 D2 F' L U' B2 F R' F' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R' D2 R U R' B U B'
> 
> It's the easiest 3x3 scramble I've ever seen.
> Veryyyyyyyy easy.
> Try it!



Seems to me a generated-on-purpose fake scramble.


----------



## TDM (Oct 23, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Seems to me a generated-on-purpose fake scramble.


Obviously. Solved X-cross, three 3-move F2L pairs, no AUF T OLL and no AUF H perm.


----------



## Renslay (Oct 23, 2013)

TDM said:


> Obviously. Solved X-cross, three 3-move F2L pairs, no AUF T OLL and no AUF H perm.



Even more: solved *XX-cross* and *two* 3-move F2L.


----------



## TDM (Oct 23, 2013)

I scrambled incorrectly. The last three moves of the scramble are B U B'; I was scrambling them as B U' B'.


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 23, 2013)

I was finally able to reconstruct my first sub6 single, done in June 2012. Pretty nice scramble.

5.91	F' L U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' L F' L U' L' B' L' U' B2 L' B' L2 U'



Spoiler



y2 x // inspection
D' R' U' R U x' // x-cross
U' R' U2 R U2 L U L' // second pair
U' y R U' R' // third pair
U2 L' U L // fourth pair
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // PLL

35 moves stm, 5.92tps
37 moves etm, 6.26etps


----------



## uesyuu (Oct 23, 2013)

One more scramble.
B2 D L2 U' B2 U F2 D' R2 D' R' D R' D F' L F' D' L' B2 

Cross on F


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 23, 2013)

uesyuu said:


> One more scramble.
> B2 D L2 U' B2 U F2 D' R2 D' R' D R' D F' L F' D' L' B2
> 
> Cross on F



You're not fooling anyone.


----------



## Renslay (Oct 23, 2013)

uesyuu said:


> One more scramble.
> B2 D L2 U' B2 U F2 D' R2 D' R' D R' D F' L F' D' L' B2
> 
> Cross on F



Please stop posting obvious seems-lucky-but-created-on-purpose scrambles.


----------



## Lapinsavant (Oct 23, 2013)

Possible. Since I got 4.25 single, nothing surprises me. 3.30 for me .
But 10 moves F2l + oll skip, then T no auf, lololol...


----------



## Renslay (Oct 23, 2013)

Lapinsavant said:


> Possible. Since I got 4.25 single, nothing surprises me. 3.30 for me .
> But 10 moves F2l + oll skip, then T no auf, lololol...



Two extremely ridiculous scramble in 6 hours. No.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 23, 2013)

uesyuu said:


> U' B2 L2 D2 F' L U' B2 F R' F' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' R' D2 R U R' B U B'
> 
> It's the easiest 3x3 scramble I've ever seen.
> Veryyyyyyyy easy.
> Try it!



its not from a real scrambler

i made it like 5 years ago


----------



## TDM (Oct 23, 2013)

U' F2 D' B2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U' R U2 B' D R2 L2

x2
R' D' R' D2 U R2 U2 F2
U' R' U R
L' U' L y' L' U L
R U' R' U' R U R'
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2


----------



## uyneb2000 (Oct 23, 2013)

uesyuu said:


> B2 D L2 U' B2 U F2 D' R2 D' R' D R' D F' L F' D' L' B2








This video was from at least a year ago.


----------



## conn9 (Oct 23, 2013)

Because I'm a 2x2 noob, but I can't find anything easy with this scramble:
F' U2 F' R' F U2 R' U2 R' U'


----------



## Rnewms (Oct 23, 2013)

conn9 said:


> Maybe because I'm a complete noob, but I can't find anything easy with this 2x2 scramble:
> F' U2 F' R' F U2 R' U2 R' U'



z2 y'
U' R' U R U' R' U R
U2 F2 U' F2

Guimond method


----------



## Ollie (Oct 24, 2013)

R F2 U2 R2 F' U' F R2 U2


----------



## TDM (Oct 24, 2013)

30. 16.19 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' U' F2 U B' D2 R B R2 B' R2 D' L2

Can anyone find a good X-cross from this scramble?


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 24, 2013)

TDM said:


> 30. 16.19 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' U' F2 U B' D2 R B R2 B' R2 D' L2
> 
> Can anyone find a good X-cross from this scramble?



z2 y' 
D L u' L' U L2 U' L' U R' F U R2 U' R' U' R' xxxxcross.
Easy LL too.


----------



## Wassili (Oct 24, 2013)

TDM said:


> 30. 16.19 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' U' F2 U B' D2 R B R2 B' R2 D' L2
> 
> Can anyone find a good X-cross from this scramble?



X-cross:

x2 D F U D' R' F R2

Double x-cross:

x2 D F U D' R' U' F y U r U2 r'

Triple x-cross:

x2 D F U D' R' U' F U y R' U R U' M' U2 M

Edit: and quad-xcross above by Drew


----------



## googlebleh (Oct 25, 2013)

easy xcrosses. The rest of the solutions are pretty decent, but not particularly lucky. Nevertheless, I managed 8s on both of them 

L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 B' L2 F2 R' U F' U' L B' U2 L B2 F2


Spoiler: speedsolving soln



y
L' F' U' R2
U' L' U' L R' U' R
L U' L' U2 L U' L'
U2 y' R U' R'
U2 l' U2' L U L' U l
U' R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2
View at alg.garron.us


R2 L' D' L' F' R2 U' L' B L' B2 L F2 U2 R' F2 L2 F2 D2 R2


Spoiler: speedsolving soln



y
D R' F' U L' U' L'
d' L' U L
R' U2' R U R' U' (R
R) U R' U R U' R'
U2 R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2 U2' R
U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 (R L) U2
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Oct 26, 2013)

Two 3-move first blocks: B U2 B2 R2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 D2 F2 D L2 D B L' D B2 F


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 27, 2013)

Unless I scrambled wrong twice in a row, cube shape, and easily forced EO skip. Had 2look CP and messed up EP so didn't do that well.

last scramble: (3,3) / (6,6) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / (3,3) / (0,6) / (1,0) / (-3,6) / (-1,6) / (6,3) / (-3,3) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (6,-2) / (6,6)


----------



## TDM (Oct 27, 2013)

R2 F D' R D' L2 U' L2 F R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D' F2 U R2

No pauses, easy LL... but only a 11.17 
x2 y // Inspection (0/0)
B2 L2 R U F U2 F R' // X-cross (8/8)
U' L' U L U R U R' // F2L-2 (8/16)
U' L' U' L // F2L-3 (4/20)
R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L-4 (7/27)
R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL (8/35)
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U2 // PLL (12/47)


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 27, 2013)

2x2 Scramble from ttw
1.20
F R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'

z y2
L U L2 U2 L

I've gotten a lot of lol scrambles from ttw but this one tops them all.


----------



## TDM (Oct 27, 2013)

B2 U2 B2 D2 U' L2 D R2 L2 F2 U' B' D R' F' D' R' B2 F2 D F U'

I failed at it (19.62), but it's an easy cross.

EDIT: R2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 D' F L F D2 B2 D U R B2 D'


----------



## Bunyanderman (Oct 27, 2013)

L R' U F' U' B2 U F D' R2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U' B2 R2 D2 R' D B2 (3x3)


----------



## CubezUBR (Oct 27, 2013)

U R' U' R F R' F U R' F' on 2x2 gives a 8 move oll.
// z R U R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 28, 2013)

LOL this 3x3 scramble has an easy cross on white. U2 D' L F2 B2 R' D2 L' U D L R D2 F2 L B2 R' U F R' F L' U2 B D'


----------



## TDM (Oct 28, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> U2 D' L F2 B2 R' D2 L' U D L R D2 F2 L B2 R' U F R' F L' U2 B D'


z2 // Inspection (0/0)
D' R' D' // Cross (3/3)
R U' R' d R' U' R // F2L-1 (7/10)
U' R U R' L U L' // F2L-2 (7/17)
L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L-3 (7/24)
U y L' U2 L // Setup to WV (4/28)
L F' L' U' L' U L F // WV (8/36)
U l U' R' D R U R' D' R U R D R U' R' D' // PLL (17/53)


----------



## TDM (Oct 28, 2013)

D F2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 U B R L2 F' R2 F U' B F U
Easy cross+1

U R2 F2 U R2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' R U' F D' L U' L2 B' U' R2

z2 y'
L R2 D' R' F D
d R U R'
L U L'
d R U' R' L U' L'
U R U R' U2 R U' R'
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U

z2 y'
L R2 D' R' F D
d R U R'
L U L'
U L' U' L R' U' R
L' U L U' L' U' L
U l U R' D R U' R' D' x
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'


EDIT2:
U' F2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 D R2 U' F D' U2 F' U2 R2 U L' U L2 U2

EDIT3:
R2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 R' B' U' R L' D2 L D F' R D'


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 1, 2013)

5. (6.62) R2 D B2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' R' B R2 D R D U B2 D2 
lolololol solved 2x2
y 
U' F R' U' F U' F // XXcross+ free pair
U' L' U L // 3rd pair
y' U R' U' R U' R' U R // 4th pair
L' U' L U' L' U2 L F' L' U' L U F // OLL
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2 // PLL

43/6.62= 6.5 TPS lol so slow.


----------



## TDM (Nov 1, 2013)

R Fw B2 L2 R2 U D L' F' Fw2 L2 R' U2 Uw D' B' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 D' Fw2 L Uw' B Rw' R' B2 R2 Fw2 U' Uw2 D2 Fw' B' R2 U' Uw' R2 B' Rw2


----------



## Lapinsavant (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't understand your start, maybe an error? (Xtown)


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 1, 2013)

Lapinsavant said:


> I don't understand your start, maybe an error? (Xtown)



Fixed, first U should have been U'. Now matter how many times I check something I always mess up


----------



## googlebleh (Nov 1, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 5. (6.62) R2 D B2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' R' B R2 D R D U B2 D2
> lolololol solved 2x2
> y
> U' F R' U' F U' F // XXcross+ free pair



alternate solution:
L F' L' F \\ 3rd pair with edge control
d R' U' R U' R' U R
U2 R U' L' U R' U' L U \\ niklas
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## TDM (Nov 1, 2013)

wtf
R2 D R2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 D R2 F2 R D' L2 F' L B R' D R L2 D
I thought I'd made a mistake doing the cross, so did like 2 TPS for a few seconds then stopped completely for a few more to look at what I'd done.
Accidental XX-cross. And I'd just wasted 5 seconds. Time was 15.09, so could've been PB.
It started something like:
x2 y
R' F' L'
Not sure if it did though.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 2, 2013)

I got this scramble on qqtimer no joke


----------



## TDM (Nov 2, 2013)

U' R2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D B2 U' L2 F D' L F U2 R2 D2 F' R L2 D'

Can't reconstruct, but I inserted the first F2L pair wrong, then from then on every F2L pair was 3-4 moves and all edges were oriented for LL.


----------



## qaz (Nov 2, 2013)

16. 15.07 U' F2 L2 U L2 D L2 U' B2 L2 D2 R U2 F' U2 F R' U' L' U2

This was probably one of the worst fails I've had...
Inspection: z2
Cross: U R' L U2 L
First pair: R' U R
Second pair: L U' L'
Third pair: L' U' L 
Fourth pair: U' R U R'
OLL: U' L F' L' U' L U F U' L'
PLL: T-perm U2

Should have been 10 or 11 seconds. 43 moves/15.07 seconds = 2.85 tps. Just awful.


----------



## acohen527 (Nov 3, 2013)

R2 L' U' R2 F' R' U' L' F2 D R2 B D2 R2 F U2 D2 B2 R2 F 
Lolcorners


----------



## Bunyanderman (Nov 3, 2013)

U' F2 L2 U L2 D L2 U' B2 L2 D2 R U2 F' U2 F R' U' L' U2
z2
cross: U R' L2 (0-3)
F2L 1: L' U L U L' U' L U2 L' U L (3-14)
F2L 2: U L U' L' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'(14-25)
F2L 3: U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R'(25-35)
F2L 4: y2 U R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U R'(35-47)
OLL: U F R U R' U' F' U R U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R (2-look)(47-64)
PLL: U2 (Jb) U (64-77)
10.92 (77 turns/10.92 seconds) 7.05tps
This is my first reconstruction


----------



## KiwiCuber (Nov 3, 2013)

R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D' U2 F' L' U' B2 L' D2 U' R D'

cross on L

Also is you're going to post you should say which face is easy like above
orange is best


----------



## Renslay (Nov 3, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> This is my first reconstruction



...aaaand it's wrong. Somewhere at F2L 3.
Use alg.garron.us to check your reconstructions.


----------



## TDM (Nov 3, 2013)

B2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R' D' R' F' R2 L U' L2 F2
3 second PLL recog  (well I knew it was an A perm, but I just didn't do it for some reason)
I misscrambled, but here's a good solution:
x2
U' D2 L R2 F2
L U' L' y' R U R'
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L'
y' R U R'
U' F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F
U y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## Renslay (Nov 3, 2013)

TDM said:


> B2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R' D' R' F' R2 L U' L2 F2
> 3 second PLL recog  (well I knew it was an A perm, but I just didn't do it for some reason)
> I misscrambled, but here's a good solution:
> x2
> ...



..aaaaand this is wrong too.



Renslay said:


> ...aaaand it's wrong. Somewhere at F2L 3.
> Use alg.garron.us to check your reconstructions.


----------



## TDM (Nov 3, 2013)

Renslay said:


> ..aaaaand this is wrong too.


fixed. I was typing it out as I did it and did a U2 and typed U.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Nov 3, 2013)

Renslay said:


> ...aaaand it's wrong. Somewhere at F2L 3.
> Use alg.garron.us to check your reconstructions.



U' F2 L2 U L2 D L2 U' B2 L2 D2 R U2 F' U2 F R' U' L' U2
z2
cross: U R' L2 (0-3)
F2L 1: L' U L U L' U' L U2 L' U L (3-14)
F2L 2: U L U' L' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'(14-25)
F2L 3: U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R(25-37)
F2L 4: y2 U R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U R'(37-49)
OLL: U F R U R' U' F' U R U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R (2-look)(49-66)
PLL: U2 (Jb) U (66-79)
10.92 (79 turns/10.92 seconds) = 7.23tps
This is my first reconstruction


----------



## Renslay (Nov 3, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> U' F2 L2 U L2 D L2 U' B2 L2 D2 R U2 F' U2 F R' U' L' U2
> z2
> cross: U R' L2 (0-3)
> F2L 1: L' U L U L' U' L U2 L' U L (3-14)
> ...



Still not good. Second part of OLL.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Nov 3, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Still not good. Second part of OLL.



U' F2 L2 U L2 D L2 U' B2 L2 D2 R U2 F' U2 F R' U' L' U2
z2
cross: U R' L2 (0-3)
F2L 1: L' U L U L' U' L U2 L' U L (3-14)
F2L 2: U L U' L' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'(14-25)
F2L 3: U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R(25-37)
F2L 4: y2 U R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U R'(37-49)
OLL: U F R U R' U' F' U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (2-look)(49-66)
PLL: U2 (Jb) U (66-79)
10.92 (79 turns/10.92 seconds) = 7.23tps
This is my first reconstruction
3rd times the charm.


----------



## TDM (Nov 3, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> U' F2 L2 U L2 D L2 U' B2 L2 D2 R U2 F' U2 F R' U' L' U2
> z2
> cross: U R' L2 (0-3)
> F2L 1: L' U L U L' U' L U2 L' U L (3-14)
> ...


PLL isn't Jb. That's Ja/L.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 3, 2013)

TDM said:


> PLL isn't Jb. That's Ja/L.



Jeeees you are not on the forums to correct daaam


----------



## TDM (Nov 3, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Jeeees you are not on the forums to correct daaam


I corrected one thing; Renslay's done more recently in this thread. And how is correcting a reconstruction a bad thing? They're pointless if they're wrong.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 5, 2013)

LOL easy 2x2 scramble for Ortaga or TCLL. R2 U' R F2 U2 R F' R2

Looks like I hit the jackpot on easy 2x2 scrambles today.
R U F2 U R2 U' F2 U2
R2 F' U' R F2 R' F R
F' R' U' R2 U2 F2 U' R U'
R F2 U' R F R2 F R'


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 6, 2013)

L2 D' B2 D R2 D B2 D' L2 B2 D' R' B' L R2 U' L' R' B2 F2 U2


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 7, 2013)

U' L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 R' B2 F R U' R' F' R D U2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 8, 2013)

Good for bld

U R U' R B' R2 U2 B2 U R' U2 D2 R D2 L B2 R L2 U2 L

Also pretty easy scramble anyway. I got an x-cross and pll skip.


----------



## TDM (Nov 9, 2013)

F D R F2 R L U F L' D' B2 L B2 L D2 R' L' F2 D2 F2 R
x2 y' // Inspection (0/0)
F D' U2 L F' // Accidental XX-cross (5/5)
U' y R U' R' U y L' U L // F2L-3 (8/13)
y L' U2 L U' L' U L U L' U' L // F2L-4 (11/24)
U' U' U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL (13/37)
U U L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U' // PLL (16/53)

I only got a low 12 on it. Shoud've been PB, maybe even sub-10. So much fail LL recog.

What my LL should've been:
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL (12/35)
F U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' F' // PLL (16/51)


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 9, 2013)

(3,5) / (6,1) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,-1) / (-2,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (2,-1) / (4,4) / (6,0) / (-4,0)

WTF cubeshape skip?! I never do sq-1 so I don't really know how often this happens.

Edit: (-5,-4) / (6,3) / (0,5) / (-2,3) / (3,0) / (6,3) / (-4,-4) / (4,-2) / (-2,3) / (6,6) / (3,2) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-2)

I guess they're not that uncommon...


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 9, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> (3,5) / (6,1) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,-1) / (-2,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (2,-1) / (4,4) / (6,0) / (-4,0)
> 
> WTF cubeshape skip?! I never do sq-1 so I don't really know how often this happens.
> 
> ...



First scramble I got 37.93 and on the second scramble I got 1:17.39 i'm not that good at Sq-1


----------



## Julian (Nov 9, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> (3,5) / (6,1) / (-3,3) / (6,0) / (6,6) / (3,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,-1) / (-2,3) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (2,-1) / (4,4) / (6,0) / (-4,0)
> 
> WTF cubeshape skip?! I never do sq-1 so I don't really know how often this happens.
> 
> ...


Less common with random-state scramblers. For sq1 random moves give much easier scrambles than random state.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 9, 2013)

F' U F U' R2 F2 U' R' U F'
L Face completed


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 9, 2013)

4.43 (0, 0) / (0, -2) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (-5) / (-2) / (0) / (0) / (6) / (-4) / dUdd


----------



## TDM (Nov 9, 2013)

1. 15.72 U' B2 U B2 F2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 U' L' U B D L' B2 R' F2 R' U'

Yea, my time sucked. Such an easy scramble.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 10, 2013)

F L2 U2 L B' U2 B L' U' B R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 U'


----------



## TDM (Nov 10, 2013)

U' F2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 U F2 U F2 R' U F' L F2 R F' D U2
Easy Rouxblock/XX-cross

F2 D' U' L2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 D B' U2 R' B L2 F' R2 U2 L' B2 U'
Cross is... interesting.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 10, 2013)

D2 L2 D L2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 D F2 L' B' D R D' L2 R2 F R F
Cross skip on L.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 11, 2013)

WTF Pyra scramble U L' B' l r b u


----------



## TDM (Nov 11, 2013)

R2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 D' F2 D R2 D2 R' B2 F D B2 D2 L' U' L2 B2 U'
x' y' // Inspection (0/0)
B R' L U2 R / L2 y x' U' F R' // Rouxblock (9/9)
y' D2 R F' R // 223 (4/13)
L // XX-cross (1/14)
U L U' L' U L' U' L // F2L-3 (8/22)
y' L' U' L U2 L' U L // F2L-4 (7/29)
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL (9/38)
U' // PLL skip (1/39)

So
much
fail.
3 TPS; I was going for about 2 TPS until I'd done the XX-cross.


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 12, 2013)

1. 0.93 U L B R L' R' L' B' l' r u 
first sub 1 in a while.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 12, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> D2 L2 D L2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 D F2 L' B' D R D' L2 R2 F R F
> Cross skip on L.



>tries it without timing although warmed up
>gets OLL skip

y2 z
D'
R U R' U y' R' U' R
U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L
y U2 R' U' R U y' R U R' 
y R' U R
R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U'

Wouldn't have been that fast though because 4 rotations in F2L -_-


----------



## Renslay (Nov 12, 2013)

ottozing said:


> >tries it without timing although warmed up
> >gets OLL skip
> 
> y2 z
> ...



Not working (third F2L).


----------



## Ispanico (Nov 12, 2013)

F' U2 F R' F' U' F R2 
0.56 2x2 Extreme lucky  My PB.


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 12, 2013)

F' R' U R U' F2 U' R2 U
5/8 pieces solved.


----------



## Renslay (Nov 12, 2013)

Ronxu said:


> F' R' U R U' F2 U' R2 U
> 5/8 pieces solved.



z R' U2 R U2 R B' R' B U

Technically it is the inverse...


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 14, 2013)

B' R2 F' R F2 L B R2 U F D2 F U2 R2 F U2 B D2 B2 U2

Easy bld scramble. But of course, I DNF'd and wasn't actually close to a PB.


----------



## KiwiCuber (Nov 15, 2013)

qqtimer

1.430 R' U R2 F R2 F' U2 R' U' (stackmat)


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 16, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> B' R2 F' R F2 L B R2 U F D2 F U2 R2 F U2 B D2 B2 U2
> 
> Easy bld scramble. But of course, I DNF'd and wasn't actually close to a PB.


Easier bld scramble - R' L B2 U' R2 U' L' U' B U' L2 B2 U2 D' B2 D2 F2 B2 D' R2



Spoiler



Also 1 move yellow cross


----------



## TDM (Nov 16, 2013)

D' B2 R2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 F' D2 L D' B' D' L' F R' D2
Can't recon the XX-cross, but the whole solve was very easy. Ended with a T perm. sup-13 :fp


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 16, 2013)

F2 D B2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D' U' L' D2 U F R F' D' U R U2


----------



## Will (Nov 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE6UWJauNkY&feature=youtube_gdata
I think this is pretty awesome.


----------



## TDM (Nov 16, 2013)

R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 U F' U' F D' R' F D' U' R' D'
z'
R' U F2 R'
d' R U' R'

Can't recon past there, but I had sledgehammer-OLL skip U perm with no AUF. 18.01, but I probably spent at least 5 seconds looking for F2L pairs.


----------



## TDM (Nov 17, 2013)

20.60+ U' R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 R2 U F2 D' B L2 D2 R F' D' L U2 F2 L

So much fail. Such an easy scramble.


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 18, 2013)

TDM said:


> 20.60+ U' R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 R2 U F2 D' B L2 D2 R F' D' L U2 F2 L
> 
> So much fail. Such an easy scramble.


i tried this scramble and i got 20.63 which is so close to your time


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 18, 2013)

WTF Lucky Ortega 2x2 scramble. U F' U R2 U' F U'


----------



## TDM (Nov 18, 2013)

F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 D B2 U' R2 B' D U2 L2 B2 L' F D F2 R2 U

z y
D2 U' L D2
U2 R' U' R L' U' L
d' R' U' R
U E R U' R' u
U R U R' U2 R U' R'
y R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2

17.57, which sucks, but quite good for red cross.


----------



## Renslay (Nov 18, 2013)

TDM said:


> F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 D B2 U' R2 B' D U2 L2 B2 L' F D F2 R2 U
> 
> z y
> D U' L D2
> ...



Doesn't work.


----------



## Julian (Nov 18, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Doesn't work.



first move D2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 20, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> WTF Lucky Ortega 2x2 scramble. U F' U R2 U' F U'


Similar R2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U


----------



## googlebleh (Nov 21, 2013)

Belt!

F2 L U2 L D2 B2 F2 L F2 L' R' U R2 B' F' L' R' B' U' F


----------



## TDM (Nov 21, 2013)

R2 U B2 U' R2 U B2 F2 U B2 U' L' U R B' R F' U L B' F

x2 y' // Inspection (0/0)
F U M' D2 x' // Cross (4/4)
L' U L // F2L-1 (3/7)
u R U R' D' // F2L-2 (5/12)
U y L' U' L // F2L-3 (4/16)
R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U R' // F2L-4 (11/27)
U' F R U R' U' F' / R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // 2lOLL (7+9=16/43)
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL (15/58)
View at alg.garron.us
62 ETM/13.79=4.50 TPS

Long LS and 2-look OLL. Could've been better for such an easy Cross+3.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 21, 2013)

L2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' L' U2 L' D B D R2 F2 L2 F'
Easy cross on F


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 22, 2013)

Click on my 5.82 on my sig. The scramble has an easy cross.


----------



## JoshCuber (Nov 22, 2013)

Just got this for 2x2 

R U F' R U2 R' F U' R2
It already has two faces done


----------



## NZCuber (Nov 22, 2013)

CyanSandwich said:


> Easier bld scramble - R' L B2 U' R2 U' L' U' B U' L2 B2 U2 D' B2 D2 F2 B2 D' R2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tried it normal and got a pll skip.


----------



## TDM (Nov 22, 2013)

*U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U'* L D2 F2 U' F2 R2 B L D' L2 U2


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 22, 2013)

U2 F2 D F2 U' L2 F2 D L2 U' B2 R B' U' R2 B' U R2 D2 R'
Cross on L

L D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R' B2 D2 F2 R D R D L' D2 U F D' U R

D' B2 U R' B' L2 U F2 B L2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D F2


----------



## JoshCuber (Nov 23, 2013)

U R' U F R F2 R' U2 R
So many easy solutions
First
1st layer: x z' U' L' U L 
OLL: F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
PLL: Skip
AUF:U2

Second
Face: x z R' F R F'
OLL: U' R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: R2' F2 R2 or R2 B2 R2'

Third 
1st layer: x z' L F' L' F 
OLL: R U2 R' U' R U' R'
PLL: Skip
AUF: U


----------



## Username (Nov 23, 2013)

JoshCuber said:


> U R' U F R F2 R' U2 R
> So many easy solutions
> First
> 1st layer: x z' U' L' U L
> ...



z'
R U R U R' U' R2 U' y R' F2 R


----------



## kcl (Nov 23, 2013)

lolwat

D' L' B U2 D' R D' F2 U2 B L B D2 B U2 F'


----------



## Renslay (Nov 23, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> lolwat
> 
> D' L' B U2 D' R D' F2 U2 B L B D2 B U2 F'



Wow...
10.23 on first try.



Spoiler: Roux with 40 STM



z'
F (1)
r2 U2 r' U' M U' R U R2 U' M U M' U2 r' U' r (17)
U R U' L' U R' U' L (8)
U2 M' U M U M' U M' U2 M' U2 M' U M2 (14)

Crazy lucky FB, could-be-better SB, good CMLL, good LSE.


----------



## TDM (Nov 24, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> D' L' B U2 D' R D' F2 U2 B L B D2 B U2 F'


x2 y // Inspection (0/0)
R D R2 D // 223 (4/4)
U' l U' l' // XX-cross (4/8)
U R' U R U2 R' U' R // F2L-3 (8/16)
d2 R' F R F' d' L' U' L // F2L-4 (9/25)
U' F R U R' U' F' / R U R' U R U2 R' // 2lOLL (7+7=14/39)
l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 // PLL (9/48)

I'm always so inefficient. 48 moves with a 4 move 2x2x3 :fp


----------



## Renslay (Nov 24, 2013)

TDM said:


> x2 y // Inspection (0/0)
> R D R2 D // 223 (4/4)
> U' *l* U' *l'* // XX-cross (4/8)
> U R' U R U2 R' U' R // F2L-3 (8/16)
> ...



Wrong again. This time I managed to fix it (see bold letters).


----------



## TDM (Nov 24, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Wrong again. This time I managed to fix it (see bold letters).


:fp Every time I check it it's right, and when I don't it isn't. Fixed.

F2 U B2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 U F2 D' R' F U2 F' L U' F' U B2 D' U2
x2 // Inspection (0/0)
U' R D' y U2 L // X-cross (5/5)
R U2 R' U R U' R' U2 y R U R' // F2L-2 (11/16)
u D R U R' D2 // F2L-3 (6/22)
U R U' R' U' R U2 R' / U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // VHLS (8+9=17/39)
U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R U // 2GLL (17/56)

alg.garron.us isn't loading, but I think this is right.


----------



## Renslay (Nov 24, 2013)

F L2 D2 B D2 L2 B' U2 F' R2 F' U L R2 B' L2 F' U2 B' U' B2

I did a 10.89 with Roux.

y2 z
B' L' F B2 r B (6)
U' R U R2 U' M U M' U R' U' r U R' (14)
U R' U L U' R U L' (8)
U M' U' M' U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M2 (14)

42 STM, 3.8 TPS.


----------



## TDM (Nov 24, 2013)

995. 17.71 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 D' F2 D2 F R2 F2 L2 U R L2 F L' U2

Definitely the easiest scramble I've ever seen. And I got a time nearly a second above average.

Just seen that I forgot to do the U2 at the end when I scrambled it the first time. Try it without doing it.


----------



## hkpnkp (Nov 24, 2013)

TDM said:


> 995. 17.71 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 D' F2 D2 F R2 F2 L2 U R L2 F L' U2
> 
> Definitely the easiest scramble I've ever seen. And I got a time nearly a second above average.



i nearly broke my pb of 15.36 by getting 15.97


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 24, 2013)

Easy green cross with this 3x3 scramble B' U' D' R2 D' F2 U' B' U2 B2 R2 F D2 F2 D' U R2 D F2 U' D2 R2 U' R' F'

WTF green cross on this 3x3 scramble F2 D L2 F' B2 D2 L' F' U2 L' R2 U D2 B2 U2 F2 L U' B' U2 L' R B D R


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Nov 26, 2013)

U2 B U2 B' U2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 D' B' D F2 U' F R B2 D2 F

Roux


----------



## Renslay (Nov 26, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> U2 B U2 B' U2 L2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 D' B' D F2 U' F R B2 D2 F
> 
> Roux



Solved 1x2x2, but then nothing special as far as I can see.


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 27, 2013)

1. 7.21 R2 D U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 F' L2 D B' L2 U B2 D2 
why do they always come during the first solves of the day?

y'
U L F2 R' U2 R' // xcross
L U' L' // 2nd pair
R' F U' F' R // 3rd pair
d R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL
39 moves


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 27, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 1. 7.21 R2 D U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 F' L2 D B' L2 U B2 D2
> why do they always come during the first solves of the day?
> 
> y'
> ...



R U R B' R' B U' R' to force PLL skip


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 27, 2013)

WTF 3x3 scramble D B D B' D' B' D B D' B' D F D2 B D2 L D2 L2 D' L D2 L2 D B2 D2 B' U B


----------



## TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

Very short scramble:


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 28, 2013)

L U L B R L' R' L' u
Interesting Pyra scramble from qqtimer


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Nov 29, 2013)

what the hell is this 4x4 scramble, only 4 slice moves
R' D2 B2 D' L' R' U' B L B2 D U2 L2 U' R2 U R2 D' L' R' D B D R2 u' B2 u2 D B' U F L2 F u2 D' L' R B2 F2 r'

33.31


----------



## Username (Nov 29, 2013)

U' F2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 F U L F' U2 B2 L2 D L' B'

y
F R F' R U r U2 r2 U2 r
U R' U R y' U' L' U L 
y U2 R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R
U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
F-perm ruins the solve including all its lockups.


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 29, 2013)

Username said:


> U' F2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 F U L F' U2 B2 L2 D L' B'
> 
> y
> F R F' R U r U2 r2 U2 r
> ...


y F R F' R U r U2 r' y R U2 R 
U' R U' R'
U2 L' U' L


----------



## Kyle™ (Nov 30, 2013)

L' F2 R2 B2 L' B2 L B2 U2 L2 B' R B' D L' D2 R2 
9.94 using blue cross which I think I've done twice in my entire life.


----------



## AlexCube (Dec 1, 2013)

R U2 R' F2 D2 B2 R' D2 L' D2 R' D' F2 R U' F2 R U F R2 
X-cross to yellow
two f2l pairs done after cross


----------



## TDM (Dec 1, 2013)

AlexCube said:


> R U2 R' F2 D2 B2 R' D2 L' D2 R' D' F2 R U' F2 R U F R2


U2 F' R2 D' L2 // X-cross (5/5)
L' U2 L // F2L-2 (3/8)
U R U' R' // F2L-3 (4/12)
y R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L-4 (7/19)
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL(CP) (11/30)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 // (E)PLL (8/38)

Had to use jarcs for the X-cross because I suck at X-crosses.


----------



## googlebleh (Dec 1, 2013)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> L' F2 R2 B2 L' B2 L B2 U2 L2 B' R B' D L' D2 R2
> 9.94 using blue cross which I think I've done twice in my entire life.



x y
F' U2'
L2 U' L' U L
y R U' R' U' R' U' R
y' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' // cancel into PLL
R U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2
View at alg.garron.us

32 HTM :tu


----------



## Dimeg (Dec 3, 2013)

U' B2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D R2 F2 D' R U R D' R' B' F2 L' D U'

Cross: x2 L' D

F2L 1: R' U' R U' R' U R
F2L 2: R U R'
F2L 3: L F' L' F
F2L 4: L U' L'

OLL: U2 F' [L' U' L U]2x F
PLL: U and J-perm

everything fits in just perfect I think.


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 3, 2013)

F2 R D R L' U F2 B D F R L' F2 L B2 R' U2 R2 B2 D2

blocky

edit: more blockyy B L2 U2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 B D2 F L' R2 F' L R' U L' D' R
I got 10.92 with a xx-cross and a 5+ second LL 

edit2: D F2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 L B2 D' B' R B' D2 B R less blocky, another 5+ second LL


----------



## TDM (Dec 4, 2013)

Roux:
R2 D' L2 D' F2 D F2 L2 F2 D' U' L B' U R' D U2 R B F U' L'


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 4, 2013)

2x2 1.11
R F2 R' U' R U2 R' F' U'


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 5, 2013)

F2 U2 R2 F' L' F U2 B F' D2 B' F U2 L R' D L2 F2 R D B2 U' F2 L' U'

From csTimer 3x3, old style.

Enjoy you dirty CFOP'ers.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 5, 2013)

For 2x2 U' F' R F' U R U'


----------



## tx789 (Dec 5, 2013)

U' R2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U L2 B D2 R' D' F' D2 R U B' D2
cross on yellow is solved with D2


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 6, 2013)

R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 F L2 B' L2 B2 D' R2 L2 U' B U F2 L' B U B2 U' R2 D'
Cross on B


----------



## qqwref (Dec 7, 2013)

Scramble: D2 B2 L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 D R B2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 F' 

Starting to make cross on U: F' M2

...wat, there is a rouxblock already paired

Now I didn't do this, but one possible continuation from there: L U2 L' F2 D for double xcross on blue


----------



## Renslay (Dec 7, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Scramble: D2 B2 L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 D R B2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 F'





Spoiler: Roux with 35 STM



z'
b' M2 y (2)
r' U' R' M' U R U2 R U M U2 r U2 r' U' r (16)
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 (10)
U M2 U M u2 M u2 (7)

Lucky FB, decent SB (nothing special), average, but fast CMLL with expected EO-skip, very good LSE.


----------



## TDM (Dec 7, 2013)

R2 F2 U2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U F2 D' R' F' U' B2 R D' R' B2 F2 U


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 8, 2013)

wtf pyra scramble

2.00

L' B' R U' L U' R' U L' B' U

Solution

z //inspection

U D' // first layer

R' L R L' z R L' R' L // 2 flip

10 moves = 5.00 tps


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 8, 2013)

L2 U' F2 L2 U R2 D' R2 U B2 D B' L2 U2 R D B D' B2 D2 U

I accidentally an xxxcross
y' 
U R' D L' d' L U L' R U R' F2


----------



## qaz (Dec 12, 2013)

R2 D L2 D F2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 F R2 U' F D B2 L' B' F' R

y' z2 D' U R' F L y U F R' F'


----------



## Julian (Dec 12, 2013)

BLD: L' D' r u2 R2 B' u2 B D' B' U2 L2 B L2 r2 f2 U2 u' f' D B L2 f2 U2 B2 U2 r' u2 U2 r' B F U' L2 D' R' f B D2 f


Spoiler



12 center targets


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 13, 2013)

R2 D L' B' L D' R' B U' D2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 F' R2 B L2 B'
wat


----------



## ottozing (Dec 13, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> R2 D L' B' L D' R' B U' D2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 F' R2 B L2 B'
> wat



x U' R2 U R' x'

O____o


----------



## kcl (Dec 13, 2013)

(6.92)B' U D R2 D2 R2 U R F2 U F' R2 B2 L2 U2 F' B2 D2 F'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 13, 2013)

(4.18) U B U' B' L R' L' U' l

This is 59.97% the time of my previous pb. I'm sure some of you can sub-1 it


----------



## TDM (Dec 14, 2013)

100. 12.16 R2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 U' R' U' R2 D B2 F D F U
Last solve of an Aoc.


----------



## qaz (Dec 15, 2013)

53. 15.26 B2 R2 U F2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' L' B' L' F L2 B2 L B2 L'

xxx-cross
x2 y' F U2 R' L Uw2 F2 U2 Rw' U2 Rw'


----------



## Julian (Dec 15, 2013)

qaz said:


> 53. 15.26 B2 R2 U F2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' L' B' L' F L2 B2 L B2 L'


x2 L (F' B) L2 D2 R2

EDIT:
L F B' L2 U2 R D R
D2 L R2 B R B' L' D2 R D2
18 moves


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 15, 2013)

Julian said:


> x2 L (F' B) L2 D2 R2
> 
> EDIT:
> L F B' L2 U2 R D R
> ...


fixed


----------



## qaz (Dec 15, 2013)

Julian said:


> x2 L (F' B) L2 D2 R2
> 
> EDIT:
> L F B' L2 U2 R D R
> ...



I'm terrible at x-crosses...


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 17, 2013)

D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 D' B2 U' L' B2 D B2 D' F R2 D F

Ick. 5 twisted corners.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Dec 18, 2013)

2x2: R U' R U' F2 U R' U' F2 U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 18, 2013)

B U D R2 L2 U' D' F' U D R2 L2 U' D' 

I think my scrambler is broken. Really.


----------



## TDM (Dec 18, 2013)

guysensei1 said:


> B U D R2 L2 U' D' F' U D R2 L2 U' D'
> 
> I think my scrambler is broken. Really.


People already know about that alg. If that is a legitimate scramble (which it obviously isn't), try a different timer.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Well. You got me.  D:

(How does one tell the legitimacy of a scramble?)


----------



## Username (Dec 18, 2013)

guysensei1 said:


> Well. You got me.  D:
> 
> (How does one tell the legitimacy of a scramble?)



You plan on making more fake scrambles with that info?


----------



## TDM (Dec 18, 2013)

guysensei1 said:


> Well. You got me.  D:
> 
> (How does one tell the legitimacy of a scramble?)


1. Try not to make the alg one that's known by a lot of people.
2. Don't make the scrambles that stupid. An XX-cross is (slightly) believable, but a solved cube isn't.
You could do a normal scramble, solve up until a point, and then use Cube Explorer to find a solution. Or alternatively, plan a solution, undo it, then use Cube Explorer to find how to reach that state. For example:
Let's say I wanted to make a scramble with an easy cross, really easy F2L (with a few F2L tricks) and a LL skip. The solution could look something like this:
z2
R2
D R U' R' U R U R' D'
y2 R' F R U' F'
U2
I would then do the inverse of this to find what the cube would look like after scrambling. I would then put this into cube explorer and find the inverse of what it gives me. That's then a scramble that looks legit (here it's L2 B L2 D2 R2 F R2 B U2 F' R' F D L F2 R F D' F after shortening it to less than 20 moves).
Although now you've asked how to make fake scrambles no one will believe you.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 19, 2013)

LOL 2x2 scramble R U' R U' F' U F' U2 F' U'


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 19, 2013)

D2 B2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 B2 F R2 F' U2 R F2 L2 D'



Spoiler



x' // Inspection
D L' D F' L' // X-cross (5/5)
U R U' R' // 2nd pair (4/9)
y' U' L2 U L' U' L' U L' // 3rd and 4th pair (8/17)
sune fruruf g-perm


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 20, 2013)

God damn this was a really nice xxcross...

U L2 F2 U R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 F2 L' D' U2 F' D2 B F L U

x2 z

L' U' F' D2 R

Last two pairs were annoying unfortunately, and I had to 2-look the OLL so I only got a 16.12. Pretty proud of myself for working that xxcross out in about 12 seconds though.

Edit: Just realised that had I noticed the y' L' U' L third pair at the back, I would of gotten a 1-look OLL and a J-perm.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 20, 2013)

guysensei1 said:


> Well. You got me.  D:
> 
> (How does one tell the legitimacy of a scramble?)


Well, that scramble _is_ in someone's sig...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 23, 2013)

(15.81) B' U2 D2 F' L' B' L U' L' B2 L2 U F B D U' B2 D2 R2 F2 R' D2 F2 U2 R 



Spoiler



y2 R F' R2 U' M' U' S' [7/7]
r U' r' U' r / U' M U M2 U2 r U R' [13/20]
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' [11/31]
U M U M' / U' M' U2 M' / U' M' U2 M' U2 [13/44] 

2.78 tps. My tps sucks.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 24, 2013)

notfeliks said:


> God damn this was a really nice xxcross...
> 
> U L2 F2 U R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 F2 L' D' U2 F' D2 B F L U
> 
> ...



Got 6.10, scrambled cross on right


----------



## tjp8153 (Dec 25, 2013)

B U L' F R F' B D F D F2 R U2 R D2 L' D2 L2 F2 B2 L
Got this for BLD. 3 corners already solved.


----------



## TDM (Dec 25, 2013)

3. 21.39 L2 B2 F2 D R2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B L2 D' U' F2 L' D F' U F2 D2

I failed the last two slots  I don't really like the WeiLong.


----------



## Username (Dec 25, 2013)

TDM said:


> 3. 21.39 L2 B2 F2 D R2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B L2 D' U' F2 L' D F' U F2 D2
> 
> I failed the last two slots  I don't really like the WeiLong.



8.72 EPLL skip

E:

7.47 D2 L' F2 B L' F2 D' B' U B' U2 F R2 F2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 

z2 R' F R' F' U F D2 L D' //XXcross


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Dec 26, 2013)

When you do a different cross to usual, badly, and somehow turn it into an LL skip...

U L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 D B' U' B' F2 L' F' U' B2 U2 L2 R

x' U' L' U F' U r' D' x' //CROSS (not on D) 
U L' U L U R' U R //F2L-1st pair
U' L U' L' //F2L-2nd pair
d R' U2 R U2 R' U R //F2L-3rd pair
U R U' R' U R U R' //F2L-4th pair


----------



## kcl (Dec 26, 2013)

spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> When you do a different cross to usual, badly, and somehow turn it into an LL skip...
> 
> U L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 D B' U' B' F2 L' F' U' B2 U2 L2 R
> 
> ...



Hate those XD


----------



## Phillip1847 (Dec 27, 2013)

*U R D' F' D' F2 D L2 F D F2 R F' U' B R2 F2 R F' U' R2 F2 L' B2 L2*
cross on bottom.
wtf.
FMC solve for this?


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 27, 2013)

R2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 U B' L D R D' F D' R' D L


----------



## Renslay (Dec 27, 2013)

B U2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 F R2 F U2 R U R D' F2 U' F' L2 F2 U

Easy cross on both white and yellow.


----------



## TDM (Dec 27, 2013)

Renslay said:


> B U2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 F R2 F U2 R U R D' F2 U' F' L2 F2 U


z2 y' // Inspection
R' D' R L U L' [D // PCross preserving pair (7/7)
U2] R U' R' // F2L-1 (4-1=3/10)
L' U L d L U' L' // F2L-2 (4/14)
U' L' U2 L U' F R' F' R // F2L-3 (9/23)
U d l F' R U' R' U l' // F2L-4 (9/32)
y M2 U2 M2 // Force good OLL (3/35)
U F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F // OLLCP (11/46)
U' // EPLL skip (1/47)
View at alg.garron.us

I wouldn't say either cross was easy


----------



## PeaceLuvCubing (Dec 28, 2013)

(1,0) / (-4,5) / (4,-5) / (5,-4) / (3,-5) / (-3,-3) / (3,6) / (0,5) / (1,1) / (5,5) / (-5,6) / (6,5) / (4,6) / (3,3) / cool square-1 scramble from qqtimer. of course i suck really bad and got a 1:12 on it…kind of wasted.


----------



## LukeCubes (Dec 28, 2013)

L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 U L2 U F2 U' B' D2 L2 B D' F' D' F'

3x3 scramble


----------



## Username (Dec 28, 2013)

(5, 0) / (0, 0) / (-2, 1) / (5, 0) / (6) / (0) / (-2) / (2) / (2) / (-5) / UUUU


----------



## Renslay (Dec 28, 2013)

Username said:


> (5, 0) / (0, 0) / (-2, 1) / (5, 0) / (6) / (0) / (-2) / (2) / (2) / (-5) / UUUU



What kind of scrable is that?


----------



## Username (Dec 28, 2013)

Renslay said:


> What kind of scrable is that?



Clock...


----------



## Bunyanderman (Dec 29, 2013)

R' F L B2 U2 F' B' D L U' R B2 D R' F' U D' L B F R D' L' F2 B2


----------



## Randomno (Dec 29, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> R' F L B2 U2 F' B' D L U' R B2 D R' F' U D' L B F R D' L' F2 B2



Can't see much luckiness but I got 35.12 with it (a PB I won't count).


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2013)

Randomno said:


> Can't see much luckiness but I got 35.12 with it (a PB I won't count).


Yeah, never count PBs from other people's scrambles.


Bunyanderman said:


> R' F L B2 U2 F' B' D L U' R B2 D R' F' U D' L B F R D' L' F2 B2


x2 // Inspection
D' R' U u M' U2 M // X-cross (7/7)
D L U L' E2 L U' L' // F2L-2 (8/15)
D E' L' U L [D' // F2L-3 (6/21)
U] L U' L' U2 L U' L' // F2L-4 (8-1=7/28)

Keyhole doesn't work well when edges are in the E layer


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 30, 2013)

ridiculous 4x4 scramble: B' D' L B2 f2 L D' u U' L' R' u2 U' F2 B L' B2 R2 r2 U D2 f2 F2 U2 F L' F' D2 B2 F' f2 u U2 B U2 D' B' F U' L2

too bad I got nervous and didn't get a fast time


----------



## KingTim96 (Dec 31, 2013)

Got this for 2x2 today from Prisma!

Dec 31, 2013 @ 12:45:34 PM	/ 00:02.72seconds /	U R2 F' R2 F' U2 F U2 R'


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 2, 2014)

Dat Orange/Blue x-cross R F' U' D2 F L R B R L D F R' D R' F2 D2 B' D' U2 F D U2 R2 F2


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 2, 2014)

B L F' R2 L' B2 U' R D' F D' B2 U2 L2 D L2 D L2 U' L2 D 

It doesn't appear to be a very good scramble, but the last eight moves are funny to do.


----------



## TDM (Jan 2, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> B L F' R2 L' B2 U' R D' F D' B2 U2 L2 D L2 D L2 U' L2 D
> 
> It doesn't appear to be a very good scramble, but the last eight moves are funny to do.


I'd say it's a good scramble!
z2 x // Inspection
M' [F' B] D' // PCross (3/3)
y' R2 U R2 U' R F R F' // F2L-1+2 (8/11)
D L' U' L D' // F2L-3 (5/16)
L' U' L d' L U L' // F2L-4 (7/23)
U f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL (14/37)
M2 U' M' U2 M U M2 // Cross+PLL (7/44)


----------



## notfeliks (Jan 3, 2014)

Pyraminx.

U B' R U B' R U B' l' r b u'

one R away from a 6 flip.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 4, 2014)

For skewb.
(2.60) L' R' U' B U' L R U B' L U' R
wtf. Got it by solving on red, try different ways of solving red and you'll get that super lucky solution


----------



## qaz (Jan 7, 2014)

1.35 F U2 R F U' F2 R'
1.44 R U R F2 U R U2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 7, 2014)

R2 L' B' R B2 U' D' F' U B R2 F2 D2 F2 B2 D F2 U L2 U D2 

6 edges in place.


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2014)

(0,-4) / (1,-2) / (6,-3) / (-1,2) / (-5,1) / (-4,0) / (3,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-4) / (1,4) / (2,2) / (0,1) / (-3,0) / (-3,3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0)


----------



## JackJ (Jan 9, 2014)

U F U' L D2 L U' R' U' B U' B2 U2 B R F U2 F U2 L2 D' B' U B' L2


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 9, 2014)

0.49.... F R2 U R F U' F' R' U'


----------



## TDM (Jan 11, 2014)

F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U' B R' D' L2 U2 B D U2 B
Solved cross+corner on B


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 11, 2014)

TDM said:


> F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U' B R' D' L2 U2 B D U2 B
> Solved cross+corner on B



wtf! I wish I would get such a scramble in BLD . . .


----------



## kcl (Jan 12, 2014)

2.40L R L U' R' L R B L'

Skewb

(4.48)L B U B R' U L' U B'
More skewb


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 13, 2014)

F L' B' L F U2 R' U B' R F R F L F2 L U B' L F' D L2 U2 F2 R'
Ridiculously easy X cross. I got 18.61 on it.

E: R2 B2 R B2 L F U2 L' F L2 B' D2 F2 L2 B L' F' D2 L' B U2 F L' B' L2
another lolscramble. I'm a noob, but this was weird to solve.


----------



## Brest (Jan 13, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> F L' B' L F U2 R' U B' R F R F L F2 L U B' L F' D L2 U2 F2 R'



R u R' D U' R2
U' L U' L'
U R U R' y U2 L' U' L
y U L F' L2' U' L U F
U R' U' R U' R' U' L U' R U L' U



Phillip1847 said:


> R2 B2 R B2 L F U2 L' F L2 B' D2 F2 L2 B L' F' D2 L' B U2 F L' B' L2



x' D' L2 U L' R2 U' r'
U' R' U R
u' L' U2 L D
U2 L' U' L
U' F R U R' U' F'
U' R U' R2' D' R U R' D R U' R U' R' U R U R'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 14, 2014)

U' F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 D F2 U2 B R F2 L' B2 D2 U' B' R2 F' U' Easy to see X cross / block. I got a 20.66 OH, would have been PB, but my OLLCP gave me an H-Perm. Finished F2L almost sub 10 though.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 15, 2014)

F D2 L2 F R2 B' F' U2 F U F2 R' F' R F' D2 U L2 B2

3 move X-cross.


----------



## Brest (Jan 15, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> F D2 L2 F R2 B' F' U2 F U F2 R' F' R F' D2 U L2 B2
> 
> 3 move X-cross.



y F2 U2 M' F2
L U2 L' U L U' L'
y' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U' L U L' U L U2 L'


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 15, 2014)

Brest said:


> y F2 U2 M' F2
> L U2 L' U L U' L'
> y' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R
> U' L U L' U L U2 L'



O__O


----------



## thehoodedyip (Jan 16, 2014)

R2 D R2 U' F' D' L B U' L F2 R U2 R2 B U B2 U2 L' D' L' F' D2 B2 R

x2 R2 F R B u xXCross
F' U' F U' R U R' 3rd pair
U' L' U L 4th pair


----------



## TDM (Jan 16, 2014)

thehoodedyip said:


> R2 D R2 U' F' D' L B U' L F2 R U2 R2 B U B2 U2 L' D' L' F' D2 B2 R
> 
> x2 R2 F R B u // XX-Cross
> F' U' F U' R U R' // F2L-3


U2 L' U L U r U r' F // VHLS
y R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R // ZBLL


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jan 16, 2014)

F2 D' R2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 L' U2 L' D' F L2 F U F
Really nice scramble for yellow cross


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 17, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> F2 D' R2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 L' U2 L' D' F L2 F U F
> Really nice scramble for yellow cross



and for white cross too

x2 y
D' F' R F' L' D' L F U2 F L U' L' // xxxcross
y' R2 U2 R U R' U R2 // 4th pair+OLL skip
A perm

29 moves...notbad.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jan 17, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> and for white cross too
> 
> x2 y
> D' F' R F' L' D' L F U2 F L U' L' // xxxcross
> ...



Xxx cross :O


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 17, 2014)

When yellow on top, red on front, all edges are misoriented: B2 R2 D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 U' L U B R' L2 D B U F D2 L

Edit: Scramble white on top, green on front


----------



## Julian (Jan 17, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> F2 D' R2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 L' U2 L' D' F L2 F U F
> Really nice scramble for yellow cross





XTowncuber said:


> and for white cross too
> 
> x2 y
> D' F' R F' L' D' L F U2 F L U' L' // xxxcross
> ...


Modified for an 8-move xxxcross:
x2 y D' F' R F2 L' D' L F'

Turned into a 25-move FMC:
x2 y D' F' R F2 L' D' L F'
y' x2 D2 R' D' R
D' R' D R D2 R' D R D for L3C, IF gave 25 moves.


----------



## Renslay (Jan 17, 2014)

L2 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D L2 D' R' F' D' B2 R D2 L F2 D' R

Solved cross (apart from AUF)

F U F' U L' D F U L F2 D' R2 L2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 U'

3-step FB. Aslo easy x-cross.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 17, 2014)

D L' F' R2 U2 R' U F2 D B2 D2 B L2 B' U2 L2 D2 F L2 

for white cross there are 3 f2l pairs already paired up 

i suck at preserving edges so i got 23 seconds but i wonder what yall can do
scramble is from css timer random state


----------



## Renslay (Jan 17, 2014)

DAoliHVAR said:


> D L' F' R2 U2 R' U F2 D B2 D2 B L2 B' U2 L2 D2 F L2
> 
> for white cross there are 3 f2l pairs already paired up
> 
> ...



Very good for Roux too! 34 STM (39 HTM).

L F' L' R' U L2 z' (6) (FB)
M' U r U r U r' (7) (pseudo SB)
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' (10) (CMLL)
U2 M U2 M' U M' U2 M U2 L' R' (11) (LSE + fix SB)


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 18, 2014)

DAoliHVAR said:


> D L' F' R2 U2 R' U F2 D B2 D2 B L2 B' U2 L2 D2 F L2
> 
> for white cross there are 3 f2l pairs already paired up
> 
> ...



Lol I got a F R U' R' U' R U R' F and a PLL skip
Can't figure out what I did.


----------



## euninja (Jan 18, 2014)

For anyone who wants a last layer skip
Easy cross and F2L
D F U' F L' B U' R2 B' R2 B2 R' B2 R F2 B2 R2 U2 D2 L


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 18, 2014)

euninja said:


> For anyone who wants a last layer skip
> Easy cross and F2L
> D F U' F L' B U' R2 B' R2 B2 R' B2 R F2 B2 R2 U2 D2 L


This postje doesnt make sense


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 18, 2014)

R D2 B2 R B2 R B2 R B2 R B2 D' U R F2 D B D B2 R B'


----------



## TDM (Jan 18, 2014)

73. 15.30 U2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D' L2 U L2 B2 L U L' B2 D2 L F2 D B' F' D'
x2 y
R D U L [F B2]
y U R U' R'
U R' U R U y R U' R'
U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R

E: 18. 15.02 D2 F2 D L2 U R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' B D L B2 D' R F D U2
So many pairs, and an easy cross too... probably not the best solution, but what I did:
x2
D R' F' R U R' D' R'
d' R U' R'
U' y' L U' L'
U' L' U L R' U' R
d' L U L'
R U R' U R U2 R'
d' l U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'

E2: 24. 21.65 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U B R D R D2 F' U R2 D R U
Can't reconstruct, but v. easy XX-cross
25. 12.42 U2 R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D' U' R2 U' R' B F U B' U2 F2 L2 F2 L2
lol


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 18, 2014)

F' R2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 U2 B' R' D F D2 B2 R2 F2 R D F U2 F2 D' L D' L2

y 
D R' D R' // x cross
R U R' L U2 L' U' y' R' U R // pair 2
U' L' U' L2 U L // pair 3
U2 L' U2 L y' U' R U R' // pair 4
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
54 HTM

17.286
First reconstruction.


----------



## qaz (Jan 18, 2014)

skewb: 2.30 L R' U R U B L U R L' B' R' L' B R B

4 move solution


----------



## TDM (Jan 18, 2014)

D R2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 F' L2 F U' B R' U F U
z2 // Inspection
F' L' U' R2 d' R U' R' L2 // XX-cros (9/9)
[U2 D] L' U L D' // F2L-3 (5/14)
L U2 L' U L U' L' // F2L-4 (7/21)
21 move ETM F2L. LL was meh, only got 14.36.


----------



## Renslay (Jan 18, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> F' R2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 U2 B' R' D F D2 B2 R2 F2 R D F U2 F2 D' L D' L2
> 
> y
> D R' D R' // x cross
> ...



Uuuugh, that is waaay too good for Roux!

z' y2
R2 B2 (2 - FB)
R U R2 U2 R U r' U' r (9 - SB)
B' R B R' U' R' U r (8 - CMLL)
U M U' M2 U M' U2 M U2 (9 - LSE)

Full step with 28 STM / 32 HTM!


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 18, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Uuuugh, that is waaay too good for Roux!
> ...
> 
> Full step with 28 STM / 32 HTM!



wat
should have switched to roux.


----------



## Brest (Jan 18, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> F' R2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 U2 B' R' D F D2 B2 R2 F2 R D F U2 F2 D' L D' L2



u2 U' R U R' F U F2
U F R F'
U R' U' R' U R U2 R2 U'
L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U


----------



## ILMZS20 (Jan 19, 2014)

F' U2 F R2 U R U'


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 19, 2014)

Brest said:


> u2 U' R U R' F U F2
> U F R F'
> U R' U' R' U R U2 R2 U'
> L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U



I am now convinced that your strategy is to get a good X(x) cross and play around until you get a good last layer.
EDIT: This was a REALLy weird scramble : D R' U2 R D2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R D F D2 L2 U B2 L' B2 U F
Not only is the f2l weird, my LL was the 1/216 one and an N-perm.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 20, 2014)

Brest said:


> u2 U' R U R' F U F2
> U F R F'
> U R' U' R' U R U2 R2 U'
> L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U



You should bring out your own range of milk


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 21, 2014)

Pretty sure this is an easy sq-1 scramble, since I beat my PB by 14 seconds with it.

30.55 (4, 0) / (0, 3) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -5) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0)

But I guess it depends how you do cubeshape.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jan 21, 2014)

F' L2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 F R' D2 B2 U' L' U' R2 F' U Nice for Roux


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 21, 2014)

(1,-3) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (-1,-4) / (4,1) / (0,3) / (5,-1) / (-2,4)

Easy cube shape for this Sq-1 scramble.


----------



## Renslay (Jan 21, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> F' L2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 F R' D2 B2 U' L' U' R2 F' U Nice for Roux



Not bad; F2B in 14 STM. I think it could be better... This is the best I was able to do.

33 STM overall.

y x'
U R U2 R2 F (5 - FB with SB manipulation; shortest FB would be U' R2 F)
R2 U M U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 (9 - SB. So many good pairs and block parts! Maybe some pseudo-block fits better here. Seems good FMC material)
F' r U R' U' r' F R (8 - CMLL)
U M U' M' U2 M2 U u2 M E2 M' (11 - LSE)


----------



## Pro94 (Jan 21, 2014)

X-Cross + 2 very easy F2L pairs...

U' R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R' F2 U' F2 D' F' U' L2 U // Scramble
y F' U' F' U' L' U' R2 z2 // X-Cross
y U R U' R' // F2L 2
y' U L U L' // F2L 3
L' U2 L U2 y L U L' U2 L U' L' // F2L 4
R U' L' U R' U' L' // OLL
U' F2 L' U' Rw U2 Lw' U R' U' R2 (x2) // PLL

Time: 9.71


----------



## 1MoreSolve (Jan 22, 2014)

I got this scramble for 2x2 where all pieces are in place, with just two corners flipped.
F R' U F' U' R2 F2 U F U'


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 22, 2014)

1. 6.86 U' B2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 U R2 F' R D2 B R B U R2 F2


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 23, 2014)

U L2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D B' L B F' D U' B R' U' L2 F2

EDIT: L2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' L R2 B U' L' U2 R' F' L' D2
those pairs on D
oh my


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 23, 2014)

R F' R' U2 R2 F' R' F R' U'
Dat 2x2 white side

U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R2
WTF Super easy 2x2 scramble.


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 25, 2014)

(1,5) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,6) / (6,-3) / (-3,3) / (2,-5) / (3,2) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (-2,-3) / (0,4)


Wat. I solve Sq1 for like 4 days and I got 9.95 on this


----------



## TDM (Jan 25, 2014)

15. 16.54 B2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 U' L' R2 B' U2 R D L2 U' R D2

During a ZZ session, so time was above CFOP average.


----------



## kcl (Jan 26, 2014)

Um wat

U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U'


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 26, 2014)

Lol, cross
U L2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 R U2 B' F2 L2 D2 F D' U' L' U'


----------



## animeshsareen12 (Jan 26, 2014)

U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' one move 2x2 scramble, got a .20 on this. UWR.........


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 26, 2014)

animeshsareen12 said:


> U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' one move 2x2 scramble, got a .20 on this. UWR.........



But it's solved... (because +2)


----------



## Username (Jan 26, 2014)

animeshsareen12 said:


> U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' one move 2x2 scramble, got a .20 on this. UWR.........



That's solved, not scrambled.


----------



## kcl (Jan 26, 2014)

Username said:


> That's solved, not scrambled.



So he got a 2.2 on it XD


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> So he got a 2.2 on it XD



No, just 2.00.


----------



## Username (Jan 26, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> No, just 2.00.



No, DNS 

(did not start)



Spoiler



or Did Not Scramble, actually


----------



## TDM (Jan 26, 2014)

animeshsareen12 said:


> U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' one move 2x2 scramble, got a .20 on this. UWR.........


Even if you can count that, do you have proof it's UWR? Someone else could've done a one move scramble in less than 0.2 (rowe did 2 moves in 0.23), and I've seen people get 0 move scrambles on TTW before.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 26, 2014)

U r' b' u


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 26, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> U r' b' u



where did that come from? I would not call it a legit true Pyra scramble.


----------



## qaz (Jan 27, 2014)

55.44 Rw2 Uw' L' Rw2 B' F' Rw2 F2 R Uw' R' Uw2 U F' Fw2 R' U' F2 Uw2 L' Uw' R' F2 L' D R2 Uw F2 Fw2 U' Uw2 B' F Rw2 B2 F' U' R2 D' U


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 27, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> where did that come from? I would not call it a legit true Pyra scramble.


qqtimer (optimal random state)
it happens


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 27, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> qqtimer (optimal random state)
> it happens



WOW never had that happen before.

Lol at this scramble from prisma F' U R' F R' F U R2 F2 U'


----------



## ravenguild08 (Jan 29, 2014)

umm, wat.

F L R2 B2 L F' R' L U' R2 B' L2 F' B R D2 U2 R2 D R' 

8.18 OH. yellow cross, 30 turns, 1 cube rotation, LL skip.

from qqtimer


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 29, 2014)

U L' U B R2 U2 L D' B' L B2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 
7.62


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 29, 2014)

B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 R U B2 L B2 F2 R' L' Two f2l pairs for white constructed pretty easy cross. I wasn't sure how to handle this any ideas?


----------



## Brest (Jan 29, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 R U B2 L B2 F2 R' L' Two f2l pairs for white constructed pretty easy cross. I wasn't sure how to handle this any ideas?



x2
R2 D R' D' R D' R'
U' L U' L2' U2 L2 F2 L'
U R' U R U' R U' R' U R U R'
U' R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 29, 2014)

2x2
F2 R F' R2 U F2 R' U' F

y' z'
U' L' U L R U' R2 F R U2

One of the few EG1 cases I know.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 30, 2014)

L D2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R' B2 D U R' B U2 B R D2 R 

Every corner is in place, but 4 are twisted. I was a bit confused when I got it during bld.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 31, 2014)

R' B R B' U' L b r' l

6 move solution not including tips.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 31, 2014)

B2 D' B' D R D' F D' B' U L B L' D B2 U' F' R2 D' U F L D R2 F 

got this in one of my wisdom teeth solves, so no good time, but lol scramble


----------



## RageCuber (Feb 1, 2014)

F U D' R' L D' B' F D' R2 D' F' L2 F L' R2 D' F' D' L R2 D' L2 R D
Just got this scramble on 3x3! scramble w/ your cross color
on the bottom face. good for BLD and non-BLD solves.



Jaysammey777 said:


> B2 D' B' D R D' F D' B' U L B L' D B2 U' F' R2 D' U F L D R2 F
> 
> got this in one of my wisdom teeth solves, so no good time, but lol scramble



LOL! one f2l pair + easy cross + U-perm
broke pb with this, but i'm not gonna count it lol.


----------



## TDM (Feb 1, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> B2 D' B' D R D' F D' B' U L B L' D B2 U' F' R2 D' U F L D R2 F


y // Inspection
D2 R U L2 // X-cross (4/4)
[D2 U] R U' R' // F2L-2 (4/8)
[D' U2] R U' R' U' R U R' // F2L-3+4 (8/16)
[D' U2] f R U R' U' f' / R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // OLLCP (7+11=18/34)
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // EPLL (8/42)

y // Inspection
D2 R U L2 // X-cross (4/4)
[D2 U] R U' R' // F2L-2 (4/8)
[D' U'] R U R' U R U R' D' // F2L-3+4 (9/17)
y2 R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // OLL (9/26)
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL (14/40)

Wouldn't have done the second one in a speedsolve though.


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 2, 2014)

Just got this 2x2 scramble on gqtimer:

U' F' U'

0.59. Not joking.


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 2, 2014)

F R2 F2 R' U F' R U' F U'...this was really annoying


----------



## Brest (Feb 2, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> F R2 F2 R' U F' R U' F U'...this was really annoying



y
F2 (R U R' U')2 F'
U2 F2 U'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Feb 2, 2014)

B' L2 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 F U2 B2 L D F D R2 U2 F D2 U2 F' U (lmao thank for the already finished cross)

U F L' U' L2 U L' xcross
U2 R2 F R2 F' F2L #2
L' U2 L U' L' U L F2L #3
U' R' U' R y U R U R' F2L#4
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
L' U2 L U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2


----------



## Renslay (Feb 2, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> B' L2 U2 B2 L2 F' U2 F U2 B2 L D F D R2 U2 F D2 U2 F' U (lmao thank for the already finished cross)
> 
> U F L' U' L2 U L' xcross
> U2 R2 F R2 F' F2L #2
> ...



Wrong.


----------



## kcl (Feb 2, 2014)

Skewb, 2.75 lol

L R B L D L' D' R' L'


----------



## RageCuber (Feb 2, 2014)

B' U' R F2 L2 F2 R' F2 L' B' D' R' L' D2 L U2 B U R2 U R2 F D L' B
good for bld corners


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 3, 2014)

U D' L' B L2 F B' D' R2 L B2 U B2 L R2 F2 U' D2 L2 B' L' F2 U B D2

One of those annoying scrambles where you have heaps of good sides to start with. One of the rare times when being colour neutral is annoying


----------



## NZCuber (Feb 3, 2014)

U' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 B' U L F U' F' L D U' L

Yellow cross done for you. All the yellow cross pieces are placed and oriented right.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 4, 2014)

R U2 R' F R2 F' U2 F U'


----------



## mushroomhead88 (Feb 4, 2014)

(-2,-4) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (3,3) / (-3,-3) / (4,-1) / (6,2) / (-3,4) / (-2,4) / (6,3) / (6,-4) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (3,4) /

wow easy cubeshape, cp done, easy ep, easy everything


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 4, 2014)

(-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -2) / (4, -3) / (-2, 0) / (4, -1) / (3, 0) / 

I got an EO + CP skip


----------



## TDM (Feb 5, 2014)

lol cross
12. 29.52 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 R' B D2 R' D R' D2 B D F U 
(the time was because OH)


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 6, 2014)

2x2 stackmat PB lol

1.67 F' U' R' F U' F2 U2 F2 U'


----------



## Phillip1847 (Feb 7, 2014)

cross on D
U F' R2 F' L2 B2 D2 B D' L F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L U2 D2
That xxcross, F R U' R' U' R U R' F' OLL, and that PLL skip
Unfortunately, cannot reconstruct


----------



## TDM (Feb 8, 2014)

4. 3.75 R F2 U R F2 U R2 F' R' U2

E: 35. 13.51 F2 D R2 F2 D R2 U' L2 D F2 D2 F R' D' F' L2 B L' D2 B2 F2
Cross on D (which is why my time wasn't as good as it could've been)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 8, 2014)

Pyraminx: R U L' U' R' L' b


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 10, 2014)

4x4: Uw2 R2 Uw2 B2 F' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 L' U2 Rw2 L2 U' L2 Uw2 D Fw2 F' L Rw2 U2 D Uw B2 F2 Uw' U2 L' U2 F D' R B' U F2 U' Rw' F'


----------



## rock1313 (Feb 12, 2014)

WTP!!! F' U R' F R' F U R2 F2 U'


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 12, 2014)

4x4 scramble. Looks great for regular solving, but even more awesome for BLD.


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 12, 2014)

B' L' U' L' B U' B U L U B' U' L' R L'

skewb. not WCA legal but still


----------



## already1329 (Feb 13, 2014)

D' B2 D' Uw2 F R2 U' D' L U' R2 Uw2 D2 L Fw2 Rw2 F R' L' Fw2 R' Uw2 D F Uw2 U' L' D' F2 Uw L2 F' Uw F2 U B2 L' Uw2 L' D'

4x4 F2C solved


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Phillip1847 (Feb 13, 2014)

R2 D' U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 F D' F L' D' B2 F L D R2
I have been waiting for that cross case my entire life.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 13, 2014)

U' R2 U2 D2 R F' B2 L D2 R2 F L2 D2 B L2 D2 F' D2 B

corners all solved 

easy bld


----------



## Phillip1847 (Feb 14, 2014)

D2 U R2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' U2 R2 U' B' R U2 R2 F2 L' D' B F2 D2 U'
xxcross ftw


----------



## TDM (Feb 14, 2014)

6. 1.99 R2 U R2 F R U' R U' R'

D' L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 B' L2 U' L2 F' L' B' F R D2
I suck at cross on D


----------



## Hypocrism (Feb 15, 2014)

A very lucky x-cross and F2L:

D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' R2 F L2 R2 B2 U B' F2 L U2 L2 D' F2

z2?
L2 D' F2 R' U' R' (x-cross)
(y)
R U R' U R U' R'
(y)
R U' R'
(y)
R U' R'

And my OLL alg gave a J-perm, giving another sub-10 "non-skip" (9.88)


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 16, 2014)

U' R2 B2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 B F2 R' B U2 B R' U' B2 

lol


----------



## TDM (Feb 19, 2014)

U' R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D B D U2 F L2 B2 U2 L' F L2
BLD


----------



## Ollie (Feb 19, 2014)

got to love these 

40. 0.70 F' U' F' R' U R U R U'


----------



## dreami (Feb 20, 2014)

On 2x2:

F' R2 F R D F B' R2 U' D F2 L' D' U F U R D B' D B2 F' U L' R

Got from cubetimer. Literally choked when I saw it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 20, 2014)

dreami said:


> On 2x2:
> 
> F' R2 F R D F B' R2 U' D F2 L' D' U F U R D B' D B2 F' U L' R
> 
> Got from cubetimer. Literally choked when I saw it.



Screw Cubetimer.com it always gives you funky scrambles for 2x2.


----------



## kcl (Feb 20, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Screw Cubetimer.com it always gives you funky scrambles for 2x2.



I'll say.. Why the heck is it not 3 gen? lol


----------



## TDM (Feb 20, 2014)

dreami said:


> On 2x2:
> 
> F' R2 F R D F B' R2 U' D F2 L' D' U F U R D B' D B2 F' U L' R
> 
> Got from cubetimer. Literally choked when I saw it.


That's why you use qqTimer  Got 1.10 first attempt.


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 20, 2014)

D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B L2 F U2 F' D' R' B D2 L2 U2 L2 F' D'
solved 2x2, 1st pair made as well

8.46 with a timer stop fail, more like 7.6 (which is still pretty bad)


----------



## TDM (Feb 20, 2014)

R2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 B' L2 F2 L2 R D L2 R' D R2 D' B' D'


----------



## Hypocrism (Feb 21, 2014)

B2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 B L' D' U R B R' F2 L

16 move F2L with cross colour on bottom...


----------



## sk8erman41 (Feb 21, 2014)

Interesting BLD scramble from CsT...
F B' D' U' B' U2 R2 L2 D' F' R' F U2 R' D U F D L F' R2 D' L U2 L


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 21, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B L2 F U2 F' D' R' B D2 L2 U2 L2 F' D'



y2
R U2 R
r U' r'
U' R U' R' U R U' R'
y' U' R U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2
U'


----------



## imvelox (Feb 21, 2014)

F' R2 F' R U R2 U' R U 

2x2


----------



## RageCuber (Feb 22, 2014)

1-move layer R' U' F2 U' R2 U' F' U2


----------



## RageCuber (Feb 22, 2014)

2x2 - great for ortega users like me F2 U' R2 F U2 F' R2 F2 R' U2

EDIT - From gq timer


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 22, 2014)

This isn't a weird scramble(s) but a really weird result


----------



## RageCuber (Feb 22, 2014)

D2 B' L' U2 R' U B2 L2 R' F' D2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R L U' R2 U D2 F' L' B U' 
Lucky I'm a dual cross/F2L solver.


----------



## googlebleh (Feb 22, 2014)

U' F' U2 F' R U' R' F2 U2 mmph


----------



## kcl (Feb 23, 2014)

Seriously wtf

L' D F2 B2 R2 B' D' B' D' L2 D2 B2 R D2 B2 R F2 R' U2

6.91 lol


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 23, 2014)

^ lol 9.10 and I had a pause in there.

z2 y 
D' R U' R' D
R U2 R' y' L' U L
R' U2 R
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
R U R' U R U' R' U R' F R F'
U2 M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2' U2 M'

44 STM = 4.84 TPS which is high for me.


----------



## kcl (Feb 23, 2014)

Jaycee said:


> ^ lol 9.10 and I had a pause in there.
> 
> z2 y
> D' R U' R' D
> ...



Does anybody want the video?


----------



## TDM (Feb 23, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Seriously wtf
> 
> L' D F2 B2 R2 B' D' B' D' L2 D2 B2 R D2 B2 R F2 R' U2
> 
> 6.91 lol


9.59... not even sub-PB. Still would've been my second best time by over a second.
x2 y' // Cross (0/0)
D' R U' R' D // F2L-1 (5/5)
R U' R' U' y' L' U L // F2L-2 (7/12)
R U R' // F2L-3 (3/15)
U2 R' U' R d' R U R' // F2L-4 (8/23)
U' F R U R' U' F' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL (saw it was CP) (16/39)
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U2 // (E)PLL (8/47)

4.90 TPS. I think that's high for me... now I can actually reconstruct my solves (youtubeslow <3), I can get an idea of what my TPS really is.


----------



## Ispanico (Feb 23, 2014)

Rw L' F R2 D Fw F Uw' R' Uw' B2 R Uw2 B D' L' Rw2 Fw2 U B2 D' F' U2 Uw' L F' D2 Rw U2 Uw' Fw D2 U2 R U2 L2 Fw U L2 D' 

27.05


----------



## RageCuber (Feb 23, 2014)

3x3 - probably one of my top 10 WTF scrambles: L2 F' B2 L2 F' B' R' U F' B L' B' U2 D2 R2 L2 F R L U L' D L' R' F
xx-cross lol


----------



## Brest (Feb 24, 2014)

R2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' R' D2 L' F' D B R F R' L'


Spoiler



y x'
L' U R' D'
x' y' U' L U' L'
R U' R y' R' U2 R
y R' U2 R U' R' F' U F R


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 24, 2014)

I flipped out because F2L was done at like 6, hence the pointless AUFing.

U B2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 D' R' U B R' U2 F' R F' U L 

x2 B L R' F' D R'
y' R U' R' U R' U' R
L U' L' U L U L'
L' U2 L U L' U2 L
y' R' U R
U U U' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F'
U U2 U2' U' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2' U2

12.10. :/ could've been a low 10 or maybe even sub10 if I hadn't looked at the timer after F2L.

Also, 5.3 TPS. Cool. Rare for me to have that speed TPS in a solve.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 24, 2014)

A couple days ago, I got a 2x2 scramble that had a 1 move solution. Just U2. Didn't write down the actual scramble, but scrambling it with U2 does the exact same thing. Lol.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 24, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> A couple days ago, I got a 2x2 scramble that had a 1 move solution. Just U2. Didn't write down the actual scramble, but scrambling it with U2 does the exact same thing. Lol.



Then the cube isnt scramble it is solved -______-


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 24, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Then the cube isnt scramble it is solved -______-



while practising m slice( like foor U Z H and OLL's) I got this
U' M U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M


----------



## Loupisar (Feb 24, 2014)

Scramble: F2 U F' D2 B2 R U D F' U' L' B2 D2 U2 L F R2 F' B' R2 B' U L' D' L'.
Do you need a cross already solved ?


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 25, 2014)

At last! This is the 2x2 scramble I have been looking for! U' F U F' U R F' U' Got it from Prisma timer


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 26, 2014)

L D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L' B' L F' U' B2 F2 U F' L

5 move xcross.


----------



## TDM (Feb 28, 2014)

35. 24.30 D2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 U B2 U L F U' R' B F R' F' D' L2 U2

I never knew it was possible to fail so much in a single solve.


----------



## CuBear (Mar 1, 2014)

U2 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' L U2 F D' U B R2 U B
self explanatory


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 1, 2014)

Awesome scramble for BLD. For blue top red front, at least.

L2 D2 R2 B' L2 B R2 B2 D2 B' F2 U' F D' B R' B F2 U2 F' 

Got 1:10.01[35.53] PB for execution. Might have been PB if I wasn't so confused during memo.


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 1, 2014)

L2 U2 F U2 R2 F R2 D2 B2 U2 B' L' F' D' L2 R' D2 L' U2


start white bottom green front


U R U2 R U' L U L' U L U' L' 
U' L' U L 
y U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U' L' U L 
U' r U R' U' M U R U' R' 
U


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 3, 2014)

R' L' U' L2 B2 L' R B' U R U L R2 B R' L' B2 L F B2 L B' D F' B2 decent cross on the L face


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 4, 2014)

R2 D2 F2 B L U' L' U B D2 B R2 B D2 R2 B R2 F2 U2


----------



## Renslay (Mar 5, 2014)

D R F' U B2 R' U2 L U2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 B' L2 B2 L2
Four corner-edge pair in the beginning! Very suitable for Roux, but I think x-cross or xx-cross could be easy too. Did a 11.89 on it.


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 6, 2014)

L2 B2 U2 F R2 D2 L2 B' D2 B L2 R D2 L U2 F' L' R U 
wut


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 6, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> L2 B2 U2 F R2 D2 L2 B' D2 B L2 R D2 L U2 F' L' R U
> wut



nice

y' R' F2 R' F R // U' L' U2 L U' L' U L // U R' U2 R U R' U' R // R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R' F' U' F U R (34 moves) 

y' R' F2 R' F R // U L' U L U R' U R // L' U' L // U' Rw' U' Rw R' U' R U Rw' U Rw // x R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 (38 moves)


----------



## Riley (Mar 6, 2014)

R2 F' D2 L2 B F U2 R2 B' L2 F R D U2 R2 B2 F2 L' D2


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 7, 2014)

Dat cross D R2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 D2 U' R2 B2 R' F' D B2 L2 F2 R U'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 7, 2014)

U F' R U F R2 F' R' U' 

1.52 stackmat PB lol.


----------



## Renslay (Mar 7, 2014)

F U' F2 L2 D' F' U' R F L2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 U' F2 B2 D'
So fast with the F2B, so lame on the rest of the solve.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 7, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> L2 B2 U2 F R2 D2 L2 B' D2 B L2 R D2 L U2 F' L' R U
> wut


5.14


----------



## TDM (Mar 8, 2014)

60. 11.01 B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 D' U' B2 R F L' U R2 L' B' F' R L2 U2

x2 // Inspection
R D' R' U L2 // X-cross (5/5)
y L U L' // F2L-2 (4/9)
R U' R' U' R U' R2 U' R // F2L-3 (9/18)
U' y' R' U' R // F2L-4 (5/23)
f R U R' U' f' U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // OLL (16/38)
U' R' [r M'] U M U2' M' U R' [r M'] U' // PLL (11/49)

4.45 TPS... short F2L pairs make me pause more because I don't have as much time to look ahead.


----------



## Renslay (Mar 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> 60. 11.01 B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 D' U' B2 R F L' U R2 L' B' F' R L2 U2
> 
> x2 // Inspection
> R D' R' U L2 // X-cross (5/5)
> ...



Wrong (during F2L-3).
R U' R' U' *R* U' R2 U' R


----------



## TDM (Mar 8, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Wrong (during F2L-3).
> R U' R' U' *R* U' R2 U' R


Fixed. Also this should probably go here...

10.52 B2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 D R2 U' B2 L2 F L' U2 B F2 D R' U L2 F2 U'


Spoiler



z2 // Inspection
F U L B2 D R' D // Cross (7/7)
If you can't see what to from here:


Spoiler



U y' L' U L // F2L-1 (4/11)
U y L' U' L // F2L-2 (4/15)
U2 y L' U L // F2L-3 (4/19)
R U' R' // F2L-4 (3/22)
M' U M U2 M' U M // OLL (7/29)
r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 // PLL (9/38)


----------



## Renslay (Mar 8, 2014)

10.65

D2 F2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 D2 L' B D' L B2 U' L2 B' L F U2

y x'
U2 R u' U' M U r U x // FB (8/8)
R U2 r U2 r' U' M R U R // SB + CMLL skip (10/18)
M2 U M' U M' U M' U2 M U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M // LSE (17/35)


----------



## ajayd (Mar 8, 2014)

First sub 10, R2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U F U' B R' L2 B R B2 U' L'

Something like:
Inspection: z2 y
Cross: F L U' R2 D2 (5)
F2L: U2 y' R' U R, U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R', y2 U2 R' U2 R d' R U R', U y' R U' R' U R U' R' (31)
OLL: R' U' R' F R F' U R (8)
PLL: x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R (10)
AUF: x' U2 (2)
56 moves, 9.63 seconds/ 5.81 TPS

Do rotations count as moves?


----------



## TDM (Mar 8, 2014)

ajayd said:


> Do rotations count as moves?


Depends which metric you're using. Yes if you're using ETM, no if you're using STM. I use something ETM, except I don't count rotations.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 9, 2014)

If only I got this scramble 2 handed.

U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 F' R2 L' U' R' L B L' B' D'

Damn.
3 move 3x2x1: x2 U R' U'


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 9, 2014)

F' R' F' R2 U F2 R' F U' - 2x2 
LOL! zero-move face


----------



## TDM (Mar 9, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 F' R2 L' U' R' L B L' B' D'


y2 // Inspection
D L' D' l // L123 (4/4)
U r2 U2 R' U R // R122 (6/10)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' // R123 (8/18)
U2 R U R' U F2 R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R // CMLL (13/31) (actually a COLL; I don't know CMLL)
U' M U' M' // EO (4/35)
U' // ULUR (1/36)
M U2 M' // L4E (3/39)
4 move first block, 8 move LSE.

Edit:
13. 14.18 D B2 R2 L2 U L2 U R2 D L2 U2 L F' R' U L' B F R D' F2 U'
The easy cross is on R, so rotate before scrambling if you want to.


----------



## CYKOcube (Mar 9, 2014)

*Lucky/Easy scrammbles or PLL or OLL skips*

Sup guys well recently i was doing 2x2 solves using gq timer and came upwith this easy scramble did any1 of u guys get such scrambles or pll and oll skips and came out with a very good time  :confused:

scramble-RUR'FU as i use CLL my solution was U' and F' as i solve the first layer correctly then all i did was RUR' to insert thepair and BAAM! pll skip!!  

try that for yourself guys and check it out!!
it made my p.b. from 2:09 to 1:53 

so if any of u guys had such a scramble and got a good solve time please give the scramble or mention how you solved it both 3x3 and 2x2 scrambles!!

regards-CYKOcube


----------



## Username (Mar 9, 2014)

That's just the inverse of the scramble. There's also a 3-move layer in there. Why did you decide to do U' F' instead of F2 as insertion of first layer piece? (assuming you aren't that great at building layers since you didn't find F' U' F' layer...


----------



## Amress (Mar 9, 2014)

R2 F2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 R2 F' U R B U B' R'

I didn't get this scramble. I saw it used in a youtube vid. Sub 5 OH single lol


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 9, 2014)

Amress said:


> R2 F2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 R2 F' U R B U B' R'
> 
> I didn't get this scramble. I saw it used in a youtube vid. Sub 5 OH single lol



5.91 oh and I suck. (2.86 2h). 20/2.86 ~ 7 tps lol.


----------



## TDM (Mar 9, 2014)

105. 21.46 U' F2 R F2 U'
Only 5 moves, yet such a hard scramble.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 9, 2014)

R2 U2 L2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D R2 D' L' D B U R' D2 R U L R' 

This is how I speedsolved it, got 13.02, which is good. Lockup on PLL so it coulda been waaaaay better.

z2 y'

B' F U' R' F (Wasn't planning on one of them being made!)
y U R' U2' R U R' U' R
U F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f'
R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2
z2 y' M' U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M U M2'

Cool solution.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow 
R2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 F D L' F D2 U2 B2 L R2


----------



## Renslay (Mar 10, 2014)

Roux with 35 STM... I turned it really slow, so it was "only" a 11.46.

U2 F2 U2 L2 R B2 R' D2 L' B2 R' B D2 B D F2 R2 U F D



Spoiler: Solution



z'
F' D F2 U r U2 r B' // FB 8/8 
R' U r U R' U' M' R' U r // SB 10/18
F R U R' U' F' // CMLL 6/24
U M' U M U2 M U' M U2 M' U2 // LSE 11/35


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 10, 2014)

B L2 B2 R2 U D R' F D R U2 D2 B U D L B L' B2 D2 F B' R2 U' B - 3x3
this should have been a PB but it was my first scramble in the session
so I wasn't warmed up


----------



## whauk (Mar 10, 2014)

from the german forums:
F2 B2 L2 U L' U' F R B F R2 B R D F' U' F' U' F' D' B' D L' D' L'


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 10, 2014)

^28 STM wow.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 11, 2014)

... Scrambled some moves to many
F2 U' B2 D L2 D U2 F2 (L2 D U2 F2) L2 U' F2 R F' D U F' R2 B D' B2 U'
Original was without the parenthesis.
I checked something online, came back and assumed I was on the earlier F2. 

Free Pseudo 321 is what I gained.


----------



## TDM (Mar 11, 2014)

17. 2.43 R U' R' F2 U2 R U2 R'
Fast scramble, easy solution (even I could 1-look it).


----------



## TDM (Mar 12, 2014)

6. 11.42 U2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R' D' B' R D F L2 D2 U L U'
11. 17.30 U' B2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 L2 U' B2 U R L2 U' L2 D' F R F2 R2 D U'


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 12, 2014)

amazing scramble, terrible time D' U' R2 F B R U D2 L2 U2 B' R2 B' U' F D U R' B F2 L2 U L' B' R'


----------



## qwertyt1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Not sure what i did but got a pb of 5.19


----------



## kcl (Mar 13, 2014)

7.22

L2 B2 R B2 R' U2 R F2 R' U' R' F' U R2 B2 R D' L' D


----------



## Julian (Mar 13, 2014)

D2 F' B' U r2 F' U' D2 f B U2 f' F D' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 r2 R' F r2 F f' L' D' U' u' F2 u B L2 R' D F u' U' B' F2

whoa


----------



## qwertyt1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Got scramble from t noodle got my new pb of 21.50


----------



## Ronxu (Mar 15, 2014)

F2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' L2 D U2 B2 U L' F2 D B L F2 D B' D' L'
Cross skip.


----------



## Owen (Mar 16, 2014)

Got this 2x2 scamble: U R' F2 U2 R U R' U2 F' R2
No adjacent or diagonal cubies are touching.


----------



## Evan Wright (Mar 16, 2014)

U2 R B2 L R' B' R' F R' D2 B' L' B' R2 F B' U' R' B' R' L2 F' D B2 F'

2 move x cross

from cstimer.net


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 16, 2014)

F B2 U R2 B F' L2 B' U' F2 B2 L B2 R' U L' D' U' L F' L B R2 F D' 
Literally the greatest scramble ever, I can never look into f2l but I saw the first two pairs...
Idk why but I got an above average time on it  could've been like a 12 second solve...


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 16, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> F B2 U R2 B F' L2 B' U' F2 B2 L B2 R' U L' D' U' L F' L B R2 F D'
> Literally the greatest scramble ever, I can never look into f2l but I saw the first two pairs...
> Idk why but I got an above average time on it  could've been like a 12 second solve...



Hardly...
I could barely make the x-cross work. But maybe I'm just a noob.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 16, 2014)

whauk said:


> from the german forums:
> F2 B2 L2 U L' U' F R B F R2 B R D F' U' F' U' F' D' B' D L' D' L'


Woah. 9.77 not warmed up, stackmatted. I'm barely sub-18.


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 16, 2014)

notfeliks said:


> Hardly...
> I could barely make the x-cross work. But maybe I'm just a noob.



actually its an xx-cross, didn't you see the second pair?


----------



## TDM (Mar 16, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Woah. 9.77 not warmed up, stackmatted. I'm barely sub-18.


10.04, 0.81 slower than PB  Failed PLL.
E: 6.44. Now I do it differently I'm starting to think this scramble is fake. 4 move x-cross, two three move inserts, triple sexy, OLL skip, H perm.

F2 B2 L2 U L' U' F R B F R2 B R D F' U' F' U' F' D' B' D L' D' L'
z2 y
F L' R' B'
y R U' R'
U L' U' L
y (R U R' U')2 R U R'
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U

E: During a petrus session: L F2 U R L B D' R D' B2 L U2 B2 R U2 R' B2 D2


Spoiler



x2 D F2 L' R' F' R B2


----------



## TDM (Mar 16, 2014)

13. 11.92 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D2 R' F' L U2 B2 U2 R' L2 F2


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 16, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Woah. 9.77 not warmed up, stackmatted. I'm barely sub-18.



7.73, not warmed up, average 16.


----------



## kcl (Mar 16, 2014)

whauk said:


> from the german forums:
> F2 B2 L2 U L' U' F R B F R2 B R D F' U' F' U' F' D' B' D L' D' L'



That's gotta be a fake scramble..

I planned the first 3 pairs and got a 3.38


----------



## MrDemir (Mar 16, 2014)

Evan Wright said:


> U2 R B2 L R' B' R' F R' D2 B' L' B' R2 F B' U' R' B' R' L2 F' D B2 F'
> 
> 2 move x cross
> 
> from cstimer.net



1. 7.80 U2 R B2 L R' B' R' F R' D2 B' L' B' R2 F B' U' R' B' R' L2 F' D B2 F'


----------



## p2pcmlp (Mar 17, 2014)

Got an 8.78 on this scramble
R2 U' B2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' F L2 D' U' L U L D2 U2


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 17, 2014)

F' U' R2 U' F' U R2 U' F U2 Dat B side on the 2x2.


----------



## TDM (Mar 17, 2014)

12. 10.57 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D B' F2 L' B' D' L' R B


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 17, 2014)

U' L2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U F2 U R U B' L B' L D L' R2


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 18, 2014)

another lucky 2x2 scramble U F' U2 R' F2 R F2 got a 1.865

Reconstruction 
inspection - y' x' y' x
first layer - R
OLL - F R U R' U' F'
PLL skip and AUF - U


----------



## qaz (Mar 18, 2014)

DNF(39.86) R D2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' L B R2 L D2 F2 D2 L F2 R' B2 D2

good for bld, i dnf'd by 2 twisted corners though


----------



## sk8erman41 (Mar 19, 2014)

U' L2 U' B2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 B' R' L' U F2 R D2 R' D' U


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 20, 2014)

r2 f2 F2 U u2 f2 D u2 U' r2 u' f2 r2 B' D2 R' U u' F2 u' R' L F' U L u' F U f2 R' U' F2 U u' F2 R U B F' U

Dem 2 centers.


----------



## Renslay (Mar 20, 2014)

L U' B2 R2 L U2 B D' R F2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 B' D2 B' L2 B2

Really short solution (35 STM).
pseudo-F2B was 11 moves!



Spoiler: Solution



y z
B r' D2 U r B' // first block 6/6
M U' M2 U R' // pseudo second block 5/11
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CMLL 12/23
M' U M' U2 M' U M2 U M2 U2 R' L' // LSE + fix pseudoness 12/35


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 20, 2014)

7.10 D F2 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' B' U2 B' U' B2 R2 D 

4 solved edges

easy x-cross on top and an easy rotationless f2l


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 20, 2014)

B2 F2 r2 D2 u F2 u2 B' U' B2 u' U' R2 L' F' U' D' L F' r2 U F L2 D' U' u2 R u B D U' F' B' u' U' F2 u2 B r2 U

pretty good 4x4 scramble from gq timer.
I failed at making the center scheme right lol


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 21, 2014)

(13.00) R' L2 B' L2 F' B U' R2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 U' L B2 L2 D L B' L B2 L D' F
EO solved when yellow on top and red on front


----------



## TDM (Mar 21, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> (13.00) R' L2 B' L2 F' B U' R2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 U' L B2 L2 D L B' L B2 L D' F
> EO solved when yellow on top and red on front


Wow, lucky... I'm still waiting for a scramble like that. Just tried it with EOCross because I don't have my ZZ cube (with a different colour scheme) with me... cross sucked, but awesome LL.
x2 y // Inspection
D2 L2 D M' [F2 x'] // EOCross (5/5)
(2 seconds of completely forgetting that I should've lookahead to the first pair)
L U' L' U' R' U' R // F2L-1 (7/12)
U' L' U2 L2 U L' // F2L-2 (6/18)
U' L' U L // F2L-3 (4/22)
R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U R' // F2L-4 (11/33)
U2 // OLL (1/34)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL (14/48)

Time was 11.70, could've been sub-10 without the fail.


----------



## Renslay (Mar 21, 2014)

Provided by csTimer:
L' U2 R B2 L F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F U B D B L2 U R D2
Only one CCW turn in the beginning.


----------



## cub3d (Mar 21, 2014)

(-5,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (0,6) / (6,0) / (5,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (6,6) / (-4,-2) / (0,6) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (-3,3)

LOLwut 10.55


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 21, 2014)

B2 U2 R2 D2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U' F R2 D' U L' D2 B F2 L D



lol


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 22, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> B2 U2 R2 D2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U' F R2 D' U L' D2 B F2 L D
> lol


y' D R' F D L2 U R' 
y' U2 L U L' 
R' U2 R2 U R'

Pretty nice LL too.


----------



## kcl (Mar 22, 2014)

B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 D F L2 F' D F' R B2 R B2 

Willing to bet doing yellow cross will give you a T perm.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 D F L2 F' D F' R B2 R B2
> 
> Willing to bet doing yellow cross will give you a T perm.



I didn't on the first time. I did on the second.


----------



## kcl (Mar 22, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I didn't on the first time. I did on the second.



hmmm was it because of how you made the cross?

Also, (7.62)R' U2 F2 L D2 L2 B2 R D2 R' B L2 B D L2 B' D F' D' R


----------



## googlebleh (Mar 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 D F L2 F' D F' R B2 R B2
> 
> Willing to bet doing yellow cross will give you a T perm.



heh, yep. every time, there was one pair that stood out. nice OLL skip + T-perm


Spoiler



R F'
(D U') y2 R' U' R
U' L' U' L U' L' U L
y L' U' L U2 L' U2 L
U T-perm U


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 22, 2014)

10. 11.47 U L2 D L2 U' F2 R2 L2 U L2 D F D' R2 B R2 U2 R F2 R2 U'

y' x'
L (U D') x' u2 // cross (4,4)
y U L' U L // f2l-1 (4,8)
y U R U' R' // f2l-2 (4,12)
R' U R U y' R U' R' // f2l-3 (7,19)
y' U L' U L // f2l-4 (4,23)
U r U R' U' r' F R F' // oll (9,32)
U2 l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 U // pll (11,43)

Solving each pair connected the next pair


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 22, 2014)

F2 R2 F R2 F' U

z'
R' U R2 U' R2 (face)
U2 (AUF)

I'm only sub 6, and now I have a sub 2 PB...


----------



## TDM (Mar 22, 2014)

R U' R' U' F2 U' R U. The beginning of the PBL that ends with R' D R2.
E: from a weird scramble to an easy one two solves later... 172. 1.35 F' U F U R' U.


Spoiler



x2 U2 R' U' F R U R' U' F' // Layer+CLL seen in inspection
U2 // AUF


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 22, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> y' D R' F D L2 U R'
> y' U2 L U L'
> R' U2 R2 U R'
> 
> Pretty nice LL too.



On opposite side.
...but that works too


----------



## TDM (Mar 23, 2014)

2. 15.53 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 L2 D B' D B' D' L' B' U2 R B' L'
Yellow cross (also a 2x2 block if any Roux user wants to try it)


----------



## qqwref (Mar 23, 2014)

7.08 LL skip: U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 R2 B2 R2 B F' L' B' U R F2 L B2 



Spoiler



cross: z' y' R U2 R' U' F' R F x'
F2L1: R' U2 R U' y' R' U R
F2L2: y' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
F2L3: U F' U' F U' R U R'
F2L4: y' R U R' U' R U R'
LL: U


----------



## Renslay (Mar 23, 2014)

qqwref said:


> 7.08 LL skip: U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 R2 B2 R2 B F' L' B' U R F2 L B2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed that for you. Also, congrats, nice skip.


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 25, 2014)

2x2: R U2 R' U' R U' R'. Yeah.

Edit: Another BS scramble: F U2 F' R'. 1.03 cuz I suck. 6.46 average of 50.

2.03 Because I can't do sune.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 25, 2014)

U2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 U2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 B' L' D R' U2 B2 R F D B2

D F R2 D2 //cross
R' U2 R2 U R' // 1st pair
y L U' L' U L U L' // 2nd pair
z' // Huh?!
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // F perm?!


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 25, 2014)

R2 L2 F2 R' F R' F' B D2 B' F' L U B' L' F R' F' R D F2 U R D F LOL!


----------



## Veekindel (Mar 25, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> U2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 U2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 B' L' D R' U2 B2 R F D B2
> 
> D F R2 D2 //cross
> R' U2 R2 U R' // 1st pair
> ...



heh, what is that kind of skip even called ?


----------



## TDM (Mar 25, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> R2 L2 F2 R' F R' F' B D2 B' F' L U B' L' F R' F' R D F2 U R D F LOL!


Please post a solution with your scrambles, as I can't see anything good about this one, or many of yours. Just saying "lol" at the end isn't helpful. Also, you'll get less easy scrambles if you use a random state scrambler such as qqTimer or Prisma.


Veekindel said:


> heh, what is that kind of skip even called ?


Accidental XXXXcross on a side you didn't even mean to do with an OLL skip? If using Petrus, EO+F2L+OCLL skip covers it, but idk about CFOP...


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 25, 2014)

TDM said:


> Please post a solution with your scrambles, as I can't see anything good about this one, or many of yours. Just saying "lol" at the end isn't helpful. Also, you'll get less easy scrambles if you use a random state scrambler such as qqTimer or Prisma.



Sorry  does GQ timer work for scrambles http://gqtimer.kungfoomanchu.com/?modern=yes ?


----------



## Renslay (Mar 26, 2014)

Many nice pairs. 3-move first block. I think it is very good for x-cross too.

R U2 B2 R' B2 R' F2 L' F2 R2 U R D' F D2 R F' D R'

My solution (also a very good LSE):
z' x'
D' R' F2 // First block (3/3)
U R U M' U' r U2 r' U' R U r R U2 r' M U r // Second block (18/21)
U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 // CMLL (10/31)
U' M U' M2 U M2 U2 M' // LSE (8/29)


----------



## TDM (Mar 26, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> Sorry  does GQ timer work for scrambles http://gqtimer.kungfoomanchu.com/?modern=yes ?


It scrambles, but not very well; it says 'old style' at the top, meaning it does 25 random moves: not a very good scramble. You can use it for timing, but don't post easy scrambles if they're not from a random state scrambles because you're going to get so many easy ones.


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> It scrambles, but not very well; it says 'old style' at the top, meaning it does 25 random moves: not a very good scramble. You can use it for timing, but don't post easy scrambles if they're not from a random state scrambles because you're going to get so many easy ones.



what timer/scramble site should i use?


----------



## TDM (Mar 26, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> what timer/scramble site should i use?





TDM said:


> Also, you'll get fewer easy scrambles if you use a random state scrambler such as qqTimer or Prisma.


There are others, but these two are the two most used timers as far as I'm aware, unless I've forgotten something.


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> There are others, but these two are the two most used timers as far as I'm aware, unless I've forgotten something.


I tried qq timer and got like 4 2-move crosses in one ao12. I also got a pll skip after like 3 solves, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## TDM (Mar 26, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> I tried qq timer and got like 4 2-move crosses in one ao12. I also got a pll skip after like 3 solves, am I doing something wrong?


Are you sure it's set to random state? If it is, you're just lucky. Tbh, the problem is seen mostly with 2x2 and smaller puzzles. I still get things like this:





But 4 move solutions are far less common than on TwistTheWeb. Ask anyone about the scrambles (which are all old style) on TTW, they'll say they're easy.


----------



## kcl (Mar 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> Are you sure it's set to random state? If it is, you're just lucky. Tbh, the problem is seen mostly with 2x2 and smaller puzzles. I still get things like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahahahah TTW


I have a sub 1 ao5 on there.

3x3 is ok mostly, but you get some pretty lol Xcrosses.


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 26, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> U2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 U2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 B' L' D R' U2 B2 R F D B2
> 
> D F R2 D2 //cross
> R' U2 R2 U R' // 1st pair
> ...



First post in ages to say that this is amazing. Easily the most worthy scramble in this thread I've seen in forever.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 27, 2014)

F2 U L2 D' F2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 L' B2 F L D2 L D B U' L2 U2

Uh, what.


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 27, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> F2 U L2 D' F2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 L' B2 F L D2 L D B U' L2 U2
> 
> Uh, what.


I don't really see anything...


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 27, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I don't really see anything...


did you scramble cross up..?


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 27, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> did you scramble cross up..?


Drew uses yellow and white cross, so yes he probably did. that being said. I see that 3/4 white corner pieces are oriented and connected to one of their corresponding cros pieces, doesn't seem very "Uh, What.", though.


----------



## Ronxu (Mar 27, 2014)

B2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 L D2 F D' B2 F' U R' B2 U


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 27, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> B2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 L D2 F D' B2 F' U R' B2 U



I got a 14.68 sec solve  pretty good scramble and easy


----------



## TDM (Mar 27, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> B2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 L D2 F D' B2 F' U R' B2 U


What I should have done (found attempting to reconstruct):
x2 // Inspection (cross skip)
U R U L U L' U' R' // F2L-1 making OB pair easier (8/8)
U' L' U L U L' U' L // F2L-2 (8/16)
d' R U2 R' // F2L-3 preserving CO (4/20)
U2 y' l F' R U' R' U l' // F2L-4 (8/28)
U' F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F // OLLCP (11/39)
U2 M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' // EPLL (10/49)

What I did:
x2 // Inspection (cross skip)
U R U L U L' U' R' // F2L-1 making OB pair easier (8/8)
U' R U' R' U2 L' U' L // F2L-2 (8/16)
(removed AUF spam) U R U R' U2 y L' U L // F2L-3 (8/24)
y L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L // F2L-4 (11/35)
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // COLL (14/49)
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // EPLL (8/57)

57/11.56 = 4.93 TPS

Also, a 2x2 scramble: 98. 1.53 R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 F'


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Drew uses yellow and white cross, so yes he probably did. that being said. I see that 3/4 white corner pieces are oriented and connected to one of their corresponding cros pieces, doesn't seem very "Uh, What.", though.



In retrospect, I have no idea why I posted that. 
Never happened to me, probably why.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 28, 2014)

D' U2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 L' U F' L' D2 L B2 D2 

Yeah, qqtimer gave me a 15 move scramble....


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 28, 2014)

ottozing said:


> D' U2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 L' U F' L' D2 L B2 D2
> 
> Yeah, qqtimer gave me a 15 move scramble....



F' U F2 L2 (x cross)
x2 U' R U' R' U R U R' (f2l-2)
U L F' L' F L U L' (F2l-3)
L' U2 L U2 L' U' L (F2l-4)
U' l' U' L U' L' U2 l (OLL)
U' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (PLL)

Darn it, had to be E perm.


----------



## TDM (Mar 28, 2014)

ottozing said:


> D' U2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 L' U F' L' D2 L B2 D2


y x' // Inspection
M D' L2 R2 F2 R F R F' // XX-cross (9/9)
d' R U R' // F2L-3 (4/13)
y' L' U L U2 F L' U' L U L F' L' // F2L-4 EO (12/25)
l' U' L U R U' r' F // OCLL (8/33)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL (14/47)

Last slot sucked to preserve EO.


----------



## LaraMJ (Mar 29, 2014)

D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 

At the Floppy... well, I didn't expect that, got 0.42s.


----------



## Brest (Mar 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> y' L' U L U2 F L' U' L U L F' L' // F2L-4 EO (12/25)
> 
> Last slot sucked to preserve EO.



y U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R // OLS

y U' R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R // EOLS
y U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U' R // EOLS
y U R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R // EOLS

y U2 R U2 R U' R U R' U2 R' // EOLS
y R U' R' U R' U R' U R' U' R2 // EOLS

y U' F R' U R U' F' R' U' R // EOLS
y U f2 R' U R' U' R2 f2 // EOLS


----------



## TDM (Mar 29, 2014)

Brest said:


> y U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R // OLS
> 
> y U' R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R // EOLS
> y U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U' R // EOLS
> ...


Thanks! I really hate that F2L case; it's one of my worst. It's not too bad, unless I'm trying to preserve EO (or avoiding a dot OLL).

E: 41. 4.69 U R U R2 U' F2
x y' // Inspection
U2 F R U R' U' F' // Setup to OLL skip when doing face (7/7)
U2 R U R' F' // Face w/ OLL skip (5/12)
lockup+drop for ~2.5 seconds
U2 // PBL skip (1/13)


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 30, 2014)

L' B' D' F' R D R2 B U2 D R' U' L2 B' L2 F' L2 U' R2 D U2 R2 D' U2 L2 
Easy cross, saw first f2l during inspection, OLL skip, T-perm = 13.80
could have been a lot better. I can't seem to reconstruct this solve 
all I remember is choosing white cross instead of yellow


----------



## AlexCube (Mar 30, 2014)

Easy scramble for 2x2: R F U F U2 R' F' U' R'

y x R2 U R' U' R' F R F' U'

Got 2.64 cause didn't expect it to be easy 

Aaand another nice 2x2 scramble: U2 R' F' U2 F R U' R' U'

U' R y R U R' U2

Got 2.39


----------



## Ollie (Mar 30, 2014)

Two lolscrambles in same Ao5, ballsed up the second one x)

1. (0.35) U' R' U R F2 U F2 R' U' 
2. (4.13) U2 F U F2 U F2 U F' R U' 
3. 3.99 R2 F R F U2 F U2 R2 U' 
4. 4.04 U' F2 R U2 R' U R U2 F' 
5. 1.42 F' R' F' U2 R U R F U


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 31, 2014)

TDM said:


> Thanks! I really hate that F2L case; it's one of my worst. It's not too bad, unless I'm trying to preserve EO (or avoiding a dot OLL).


 - How to preserve/force EO for that case - 

 
M U r U' r' U' M' 


M U' R' F R U M'
y (U) R F R U R' U' F' R' 


R U R' U2' R U' R' U R U' R'


y' R' U R U2 y R U R'


R U R' U2' R U' R2' F R F'

I included the mirror of the first since I use an alternate execution rather than the 'direct' mirror, and the second alg is super fast and RFU-gen. Just mirror the rest to LU or use the BR slot.

Thanks to crider for his alg translator tool that makes generating those images fast and easy.



RageCuber said:


> L' B' D' F' R D R2 B U2 D R' U' L2 B' L2 F' L2 U' R2 D U2 R2 D' U2 L2



x2 y' 
L U' L F2 y F L u L' u' L2
y D' U' R U R' D
U' F' U' F

Great F2L, terrible LL

-------

D' R2 D B F' R F R' D' R2 D' L' D F B R' B' F2 L B' R2 U B2 U L



Spoiler



Easy X-cross// x2 D B L U L2


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 1, 2014)

10049. U R2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B2 R F2 R B' U' F U'
10050. U L2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 D2 B' R D' L' D' L2 F2 D R F' U'

I just got 2 2x2x1 blocks in a row.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Apr 1, 2014)

F2 B D L2 F2 D2 L' D B R2 D B2 R2 U D' L2 U' B2 D F2 easy start
i don't know how i did this but i got a sub 10 on it: (9.90) F2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 F D L2 R D' L2 B' L R' F'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 2, 2014)

0.78 single U2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U'


----------



## Julian (Apr 4, 2014)

B U2 R2 B' F2 R2 B U2 B R2 U2 R' U2 R D B L' U B R D'
ridiculous, predict 3rd pair


----------



## Brest (Apr 4, 2014)

Rpotts said:


> RageCuber said:
> 
> 
> > L' B' D' F' R D R2 B U2 D R' U' L2 B' L2 F' L2 U' R2 D U2 R2 D' U2 L2
> ...



(U2) F R' F R2 U R' U' F2 U' r U' r' F


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 4, 2014)

Brest said:


> (U2) F R' F R2 U R' U' F2 U' r U' r' F


----------



## ajayd (Apr 4, 2014)

Legendary PPT Scramble: (2 x 2) U2 F'
I can't even…


----------



## TDM (Apr 4, 2014)

ajayd said:


> Legendary PPT Scramble: (2 x 2) U2 F'
> I can't even…


... count it because it's less than the minimum number of allowable moves for a 2x2 scramble? 

EDIT: 15. 1.41 F R' F2 R2 F' R2 F U2


Spoiler



y R U R' U' R U R' U


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 6, 2014)

L2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 B' D' R2 F2 D L' U2 R U' on 3x3

Very easy X-cross on white


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 6, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> L2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 B' D' R2 F2 D L' U2 R U' on 3x3
> 
> Very easy X-cross on white


11 move XXXcross with a made pair.
B2 R' F' L' F' l' F' U F2 U' M' // XXXcross (11/11)


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 6, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 11 move XXXcross with a made pair.
> B2 R' F' L' F' l' F' U F2 U' M' // XXXcross (11/11)



B2 R' F' L' F' l' F' U F2 U' M' // XXXcross
d' L F' L' F // F2L-4 + EO
L' U2 L U L' U L // OLL
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2 // PLL

Wow.


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 6, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 11 move XXXcross with a made pair.
> B2 R' F' L' F' l' F' U F2 U' M' // XXXcross (11/11)


Very nice!


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 6, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> B2 R' F' L' F' l' F' U F2 U' M' // XXXcross
> d' L F' L' F // F2L-4 + EO
> L' U2 L U L' U L // OLL
> U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U2 // PLL
> ...


Better finish:
U' F R' F' R // EO
U' R' U' R U R U R' U' R' U R U R U' R' U // 2GLL

edit:
or if you don't want to learn 2GLL
U' F R' F' R // EO
R U R' U R U2 R U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // OLL cancelled into PLL


----------



## TDM (Apr 6, 2014)

U' R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 U B2 U2 F' U R L U2 L' D B2 F' R U'
Interesting start to the scramble, and an easy cross too.
E: and next scramble:
3. 13.38 U' F2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 D F2 U' B' R D B' R2 F L F2 U'
Another easy cross


----------



## Phillip1847 (Apr 6, 2014)

R2 D B2 D U2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 U2 F' L U' B D L B' R2 L' F' U'
On my solve, I got an OLLCP skip.
But it was a weird solution. Anyway, this is a fun scramble.


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 7, 2014)

U L B U B U' B L' U' b

lolol. unfortunately my tip popped off during this solve xD.


----------



## kcl (Apr 7, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> U L B U B U' B L' U' b
> 
> lolol. unfortunately my tip popped off during this solve xD.



How fast could you normally do this?


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 7, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> How fast could you normally do this?



1.07 stackmat on second try.


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2014)

Renslay said:


> R U2 B2 R' B2 R' F2 L' F2 R2 U R D' F D2 R F' D R'


x2 B' U' R2 E F' D' R D' // XX-cross (8/8)
U y R U' R' U' R' U' R // F2L-3 (8/16)
F' U' F U' R U R' // F2L-4 (7/23)
U' F R U R' U' F' / R U R' U R U2 R' // 2lOLL (14/37)

E: F R F' U' R2 U R' U'


----------



## Phillip1847 (Apr 9, 2014)

2. 10.957 D F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 D B2 D R U L B' D L' U' R' U R' U2

PB Fail. Was very angry. This could have *easily* been sub 10. 
off by .3 seconds.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Apr 9, 2014)

2. 10.957 D F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 D B2 D R U L B' D L' U' R' U R' U2

PB Fail. Was very angry. This could have *easily* been sub 10. 
off by .3 seconds.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 9, 2014)

Skewb: R L' B' R'
are Prisma Skewb scrambles consider good enough?


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 9, 2014)

Got this for OH

13.54 F' D2 F' L2 B D2 F' R2 B R2 F2 R F2 U R2 D' U2 B' R' U2 B

x z 
D' R' U2 R' x' D ...them pairs tho // x-cross
L' U L2 U' L // F2l 2+3
x' R U' R' U x// F2L 4

What the hell?! 14 move f2l


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 9, 2014)

F2 B' R' D2 R L2 B2 R2 L2 D' R' D' L2 U2 D2 B R' B' L B2 L' D' B2 D' L2

Easy cross for almost every side. Blue is by far the easiest.


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 9, 2014)

F' D' L D2 B U' B D B L D2 B' R2 U2 R2 B R2 U2 R2 F U2

Easy cross on yellow


----------



## DavidCip86 (Apr 9, 2014)

Rw D2 L' B2 D2 F2 R2 F Rw U' Rw2 R L B2 U B' U' Uw2 D Fw2 U2 D R D2 B' F2 L' U Fw2 R2 L B R' U2 F2 L B2 R Rw B

4x4 scramble with orange and red centers solved


----------



## maps600 (Apr 10, 2014)

L2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 B' U F D L R' F' L' D' F
I generated this using cstimer.net/timer.php WCA 3x3 scrambles.
An R' and the corners are all solved o.o


----------



## Marco Cuber (Apr 10, 2014)

L2 F2 D2 L' F2 R D2 U2 R2 F2 L' F' L D2 R B U B D B
2 f2l pairs already made but i encountered trouble with preserving both.
I got a 12.63 on this scramble which is decent for me. This is from fivetimer.


----------



## Padfoot (Apr 10, 2014)

For a funny scramble go to gq timer and choose Derrick Eide. I did it at school one day and I asked a girl who used acronyms such as "lol" a lot who Derrick Eide is. I still don't know.


----------



## TDM (Apr 10, 2014)

Padfoot said:


> For a funny scramble go to gq timer and choose Derrick Eide. I did it at school one day and I asked a girl who used acronyms such as "lol" a lot who Derrick Eide is. I still don't know.


He's a cuber. Go down to the bottom of this page.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 11, 2014)

B2 D' R2 B L' R' D2 U2 B' R F' R2 D L F2 D' B R' B' L D U F' D B

y2
D L y R F' D' F2 L//cross
L U2 L' R U' R//1st pair
U' L' U2 L U' L' U L//2nd pair
U L U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L U' L'//3rd pair
U R' U' R U' R' U' R//4th pair
U'//LL skip

Both of the last layer skips I've gotten in the past week have been terrible, sloppy solves.

EDIT: Thought I'd gotten a third LL skip, but I thought about the solve and realized I'd done EO. So essentially a ZBLL skip. Still, 2 LL skips and a OCLL+PLL skip in 2 weeks is pretty decent. Lol.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 11, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> B2 D' R2 B L' R' D2 U2 B' R F' R2 D L F2 D' B R' B' L D U F' D B
> 
> y2
> D L y R F' D' F2 L//cross
> ...



Scramble doesn't really fit what the thread was asking for, but anyway how do people get so many LL skips, I've average almost 3.5k solves a month this yearr and I only have 1 standard and 3 with easy winter variation cases.


----------



## TDM (Apr 11, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Both of the last layer skips I've gotten in the past week have been terrible, sloppy solves.


Same happened to me. I've had 3 recent LL skips, two within a few days of each other, and the times were terrible compared to what they should've been.


Bindedsa said:


> how do people get so many LL skips, I've average almost 3.5k solves a month this year and I only have 1 standard and 3 with easy winter variation cases.


Luck.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Scramble doesn't really fit what the thread was asking for, but anyway how do people get so many LL skips, I've average almost 3.5k solves a month this yearr and I only have 1 standard and 3 with easy winter variation cases.



I've been cubing for 4 years and I've only had one LL skip.


----------



## Renslay (Apr 12, 2014)

One of the shortest solutions I've ever had:

R' U' R' L' D2 R B D L' F' U' R2 F2 U D2 R2 L2 D' L2



Spoiler: 31 STM with Roux



y' z
L' U S2 // (3) first block with 3 moves!
M2 U R' U2 R U R' U' r' R' U' M' U' r // (14) decent second block, but with a CMLL skip!
U M U M' U2 M U' M U M2 U M2 U2 M2 // (14) decent LSE



Unfortunately, this is not what I actually did. I discovered this when I tried to reconstruct my solve (had a different second block, didn't get a CMLL skip).

EDIT

After a few more solves, I got this:

U' B' D' F U R U F L F U' L2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 D2

Many fine corner-edge pairs! Did a 11.12 with it. I think it's good for x-cross too.


----------



## TDM (Apr 12, 2014)

Renslay said:


> U' B' D' F U R U F L F U' L2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 D2


y // Inspection
L' R U R' E' R U' R' U // 122 preserving pair (9/9)
y2 R' L' U B2 L // 222 preserving pair (5/14)
R2 F R' F2 // 223 (4/18) (accidental F2LEO)
U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R // F2L-3 (10/28) (accidental F2L-4)
U R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // OLL (12/40)
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 // PLL (15/55)

Fail efficiency and I needed a y2, but lots of luck saved it from being a bad movecount.


----------



## Renslay (Apr 12, 2014)

TDM said:


> U R U R' U R' F R *F'* R U2 R' // OLL (12/40)



Fixed that for you.


----------



## TDM (Apr 12, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Fixed that for you.


Thanks, fixed. Also, nice scramble (first half of F2L is what's good about it; 12 move Cross+2) that I failed on (half of the fail was recognising OLLCP, half was slowing down too much during F2L):
155. 14.66 L2 B2 U B2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F' L' F' U2 L' F' R' L' B' F
x2 y // Inspection
L R F R D2 F2 // X-cross (6/6)
U2 L' U L2 U' L' // F2L-2 (6/12)
U' L' U L U L' U M' B2 l // F2L-3 (10/22)
L' U L U L' U' L // F2L-4 (7/29)
U' F R U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLLCP (15/44)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 // PLL (7/51)

3.55 TPS :fp


----------



## Renslay (Apr 12, 2014)

TDM said:


> Thanks, fixed. Also, nice scramble (first half of F2L is what's good about it; 12 move Cross+2) that I failed on (half of the fail was recognising OLLCP, half was slowing down too much during F2L):
> 155. 14.66 L2 B2 U B2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F' L' F' U2 L' F' R' L' B' F
> x2 y // Inspection
> L R F R D2 F2 // X-cross (6/6)
> ...



Uhm...
A missing U2 at the end.
Also, that is 52 moves (with the U2), not 41. With 3.55 TPS.


----------



## TDM (Apr 12, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Uhm...
> A missing U2 at the end.
> Also, that is 52 moves (with the U2), not 41. With 3.55 TPS.


Fixed, and fixed. 29+15 doesn't equal 34. Still fail TPS... I usually get high 4.


----------



## Renslay (Apr 13, 2014)

A very short solution again, and probably the shortest LSE I've ever met.
It would be a 10.xy, but I didn't hit the space button... Epic fail. It is "just" a 11.83.

34 STM.

F2 U' F2 D2 U F2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 L U' F' U' B2 D2 R' B' R

z
U' F' L2 F r U' R B' (8)
U M2 r U2 R' U' R U r M' U' R (12)
U2 R U' L' U R' U' L (8)
U2 M' U2 M2 U' M (6)

I wish I could do 8 TPS...


----------



## TDM (Apr 14, 2014)

31. 1.99 F U F' R' F' R' U2 F2
44. 2.28 U2 R' F' U2 F R2 F' U2 F U'
52. 2.41 U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2

E: 5. 18.86 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 D' B D L' F' R L F2 U' B F
During my first ZZ sesssion since early January, hence the bad time.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 15, 2014)

F2 R' U2 L D2 B2 R' B2 R' B' L' R' F' U2 B R2 U' L2 B'

1 move cross on blue


----------



## uyneb2000 (Apr 15, 2014)

U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U'


----------



## TDM (Apr 15, 2014)

54. 12.60 U B2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 F' U2 R U' L2 F U L2 U' B'
meh time for such an easy scramble.

E: I said I wasn't going to be doing CFOP, but then this scramble...
28. 10.71 R2 D' L2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 D' L F2 L D2 R' F D' R U L'

y // Inspection
F' D R2 F2 L' F // XX-Cross (6/6)
U2 L U' L' d R' U R // F2L-3 (8/14)
(U2 L' U L)2 // F2L-4 (8/22)
U2 f R U R' U' f' // EO (7/29)
F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R [U2 x'] U' // ZBLL (18/47)

Why do Y perms always kill my movecounts on easy solves...


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> E: I said I wasn't going to be doing CFOP, but then this scramble...
> 28. 10.71 R2 D' L2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 D' L F2 L D2 R' F D' R U L'
> 
> y // Inspection
> ...



fixed, also you could use: R' U R U' x' U L' U L U2 R U' R' U' x' would have saved 5 moves.


----------



## TDM (Apr 15, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> fixed, also you could use: R' U R U' x' U L' U L U2 R U' R' *U* x' would have saved 5 moves.


Yeah, but I find I can execute Y perms quickly enough. Your alg is nice too.

E: 77. 14.99 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U R2 U2 B' L U' L2 D2 F L B U' R
Easy cross leaves two pairs that even I could see in inspection. Not using CFOP sucks when these scrambles come up


----------



## thehoodedyip (Apr 16, 2014)

B2 R' U B U' F' U R2 B' L' D' F U F D B' L F' D2 R' U R2 F' U2 B

x2 B F L2 F2 L' R U R2 U R' /XxxCross
U' R' U R /Last pair
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' (my oll's pretty long, 2-look)
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' /R perm


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 17, 2014)

TDM said:


> E: 77. 14.99 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U R2 U2 B' L U' L2 D2 F L B U' R
> Easy cross leaves two pairs that even I could see in inspection. Not using CFOP sucks when these scrambles come up



X2 // Inspection
F U' R2 D2 // Cross (4/4)
R U' B L' B' R' U' L2 F' L' F // F2L 1 + 2 + 3 (11/15)
U R' U2 R y U2 R U2 R' // F2L-4 / EO (8/23)
U2 F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // ZBLL (11/34)


----------



## TDM (Apr 17, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> X2 // Inspection
> F U' R2 D2 // Cross (4/4)
> R U' B L' B' R' U' L2 F' L' F // F2L 1 + 2 + 3 (11/15)
> U R' U2 R y U2 R U2 R' // F2L-4 / EO (8/23)
> U2 F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' *U2* // ZBLL (*12/35*)


You forgot an AUF.
35 moves in a speedsolve though? That's the same as my FMC PB...

EDIT:
Me: "I've decided to not do any CFOP solves"
Prisma: 1. 20.83 L2 D B2 D' B2 U' L2 D' R2 D' B D' F D R' F' L U2 L2 F' D
Life hates me.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 17, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> X2 // Inspection
> F U' R2 D2 // Cross (4/4)
> R U' B L' B' R' U' L2 F' L' F // F2L 1 + 2 + 3 (11/15)
> U R' U2 R y U2 R U2 R' // F2L-4 / EO (8/23)
> U2 F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // ZBLL (11/34)


What a clever solution!
Surely you didn't speed solve this?


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 18, 2014)

TDM said:


> You forgot an AUF.
> 35 moves in a speedsolve though? That's the same as my FMC PB...
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



y z // Inspection
S M2 U' L U2 R U' R r2 // XXcross (9/9)
d' R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L-3 (8/17)
U L' U L2 F' L' F // F2L-4 / EO (7/24)
r U R' U' r' F R F' U2 // ZBLL (9/33)

I've never tried FMC, but I'm pretty sure I've gotten like 32 moves with CFOP in the Example Solves thread once, best I've done while timing myself was a 38 move solution a little while ago, It was barely sub 10 because It was cold and I was turning pretty slow.



DuffyEdge said:


> What a clever solution!
> Surely you didn't speed solve this?



No, I think TDM meant the method.


----------



## Knut (Apr 18, 2014)

I just got this on qqtimer: B2 F U' F2 B D2 F2 R2 F R' F U R2 F L2 D2 B' U' B' U' F2 L2 F B2 L' 

Cross: R2 B2 L2 F2 
First pair: y L' U L
Second pair: U R U' R' 
Third pair: y U' R U' R' U R U R' 
Fourth pair: y U R U' R' r U R' U' M 
OLL: U2 F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

Not the best solve, but it was a weird scramble.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 18, 2014)

Knut said:


> I just got this on qqtimer: B2 F U' F2 B D2 F2 R2 F R' F U R2 F L2 D2 B' U' B' U' F2 L2 F B2 L'


I actually was able to one look the XXcross with the 3 move insert setup, but I saw a better way to set up the last pair and edge orientation.
y' // Inspection
B2 L2 E' F2 E R U' L U2 L' U2 R //XXXcross (12/12)
L' U' L U2 y' R U R' // F2L-4 / EO (7/19)
L' U' L U' R U' L' U M' x' U L' U L U' // ZBLL (14/33)


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 18, 2014)

This is weird: F R' U' F2 U' R F U' F U'

Both the green and yellow face can be solved with same solution down to the auf.

y x' // 
R U' R'// green face
U2 R U' R' U2 F R U2' R' F// EG1 
U // finish

y' // 
R U' R'// yellow face
U2 R U' R' U2 F R U2' R' F// EG1 
U // finish


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 19, 2014)

cool cross F2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 U L2 B D2 U' L' R' U B D U2 F2


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 19, 2014)

skoob

1.13 U R' U B U R U R'

should have looked farther in inspection xD


----------



## kcl (Apr 19, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> skoob
> 
> 1.13 U R' U B U R U R'
> 
> should have looked farther in inspection xD



lmao .98


----------



## Iggy (Apr 19, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> skoob
> 
> 1.13 U R' U B U R U R'
> 
> should have looked farther in inspection xD



1.66 because my fingertricks suck


----------



## TDM (Apr 19, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> F2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 U L2 B D2 U' L' R' U B D U2 F2


z2 // Inspection
M' U' x' D' U2 R' U L // X-cross (7/7)
U y R' U R2 U' R' // F2L-2 (6/13)
U L' U M' B2 l // F2L-3 (6/19)
U' F L' U' L U L F' L2 U R U' L R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 // ZBLS+COLL+EPLL (23/42)


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 19, 2014)

F2 D' R2 D L2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 R' D' L' R' F2 U B2 F L' D

D' L F' U' L2 D' U' R2 U R L' U L D // EO XXcross (13/13)
R' U' R L U L R // F2L-3 (7/20)
U R U' R' U R U R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' U' // F2L / ZBLL (18/38) 
Easy EO XXcross, and the rest of the solve was very good. Scramble was from the Fastest Fingers competiton and I was able to get a 6.17 with it, even my first try after finding it was 8.69.


----------



## TDM (Apr 19, 2014)

For ZZ users: L2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 R2 D' L2 F R' B2 R2 U'


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 20, 2014)

U B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 F D' B' R B' U F' L' F' D' U'

Easiest cross I've had, not even sub ten for me though.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 20, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> L2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 B' D' R2 F2 D L' U2 R U' on 3x3
> 
> Very easy X-cross on white


 
Got an 8.99 with this


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 20, 2014)

R2 U' F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U B' U' R' D F' U2 F' R' B' L' D2 
z2
F' D' U L F D

Easy Xcross that builds a pair and all F2L edges are oriented. I got a 9.359.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 20, 2014)

0.93 F U R' U' F2 U' F' R' U'


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 20, 2014)

wowwwww, remember when a bunch of people were timing diag-sune with pickup ? well, that definitely came in handy:

R U' R2 U R' F2 R F R2 (no AUF, too!)

got 0.896 (~11.2 tps)


----------



## TDM (Apr 20, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> U B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 F D' B' R B' U F' L' F' D' U'


x2 // Inspection
L2 U2 L D2 // Cross+pair (4/4)
R' U R // F2L-1 (3/7)
U2 L U' L2 U L // F2L-2 (6/13)
y' L' U' L U' L' U L // F2L-3 (7/20)
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L-4 (8/28)
F U R U' R' F' // OLL (6/34)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL (14/48)
That LL...


Bindedsa said:


> R2 U' F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U B' U' R' D F' U2 F' R' B' L' D2
> z2
> F' D' *U'* L F *D'*


When I first attempted it, I had some amazing solution that included something like:
L U L2 R' U R // F2L-2
L2 U2 L' // F2L-3
[...] F R U R' F' // VHLS
[AUF] l' U R D' R' U' l B [AUF] // OCLL w/ PLL skip (you'd almost certainly know it as a ZBLL)
But I can't reconstruct. I think I might have misscrambled, which is annoying because it was such a good solution.


DuffyEdge said:


> 0.93 F U R' U' F2 U' F' R' U'


Fail 1.18, would've been even slower if I hadn't known there was an easy solution.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> [AUF] l' U R D' R' U' l B [AUF] // OCLL w/ PLL skip (you'd almost certainly know it as a ZBLL)
> But I can't reconstruct. I think I might have misscrambled, which is annoying because it was such a good solution.



I use F' r U R' U' L' U l. It's just the inverse of my standard OLL from the case, I also used it as COLL before I started learning ZBLL, I only know that and two other cases from the COLL subset.


----------



## TDM (Apr 21, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I use F' r U R' U' L' U l. It's just the inverse of my standard OLL from the case, I also used it as COLL before I started learning ZBLL, I only know that and two other cases from the COLL subset.


Yeah, I don't know any COLLs for L. I only know that if the two stickers facing U are opposites, it could be solved, but not always. And if they're the same it's sometimes diagswap, sometimes not.

E:


TDM said:


> For ZZ users: L2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R F2 R2 D' L2 F R' B2 R2 U'
> (although now I look at this, I can't see anything easy about it - maybe I misscrambled?)


Another easy EO: B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' L D' L2 F2 U L R2 F


----------



## sk8erman41 (Apr 22, 2014)

R2 D' B2 D2 F2 D B2 F2 U' L2 U' L U' F R' D2 L2 U2 R' B D2

Easy block or pair preservation and super easy cross


----------



## TDM (Apr 22, 2014)

356 0.51 F2 U R2 F R2 U2 R2 F
358 0.48 R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2
361 0.82 R' U2 F R F U R2 U'

Within 6 solves... so close to having two counting sub-1s in one Ao5.


----------



## kcl (Apr 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> 356 0.51 F2 U R2 F R2 U2 R2 F
> 358 0.48 R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2
> 361 0.82 R' U2 F R F U R2 U'
> 
> Within 6 solves... so close to having two counting sub-1s in one Ao5.



wat

.45, .43, .51

:O


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 22, 2014)

lol 2x2 scramble U' R U R U


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 23, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> lol 2x2 scramble U' R U R U



thats the same as my 0.75 scramble lel


----------



## TDM (Apr 25, 2014)

167. 0.29 U' F2 U'

lol

E: U2 R F' R U' F' U2 R2 U'


Spoiler



L' U L U' // Layer
L F' R U2 R' U R U2 R2 // CLL



E2: U F U' R' F'


Spoiler



x y // Inspection
U F R U' R' // SS (PBL skip)


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> 167. 0.29 U' F2 U'



Are you counting a 3 move scramble?


----------



## TDM (Apr 26, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Are you counting a 3 move scramble?


Good point, I forgot about that. I'll say my PB is 0.53 from early March (F R' F' R F'; easy SS -> predicted PBL skip. I've deleted all the 4 move or less scrambles from Prisma).

E: 176. 0.57 R U2 F2 U


Spoiler



y' z // Inspection
R' F2 R2 // SS cancelled into PBL
U' // AUF

Seen in inspection.



E2: 23. 2.71 F' R2 F' R2 F R2 F U2 R'
71. 0.89 F2 U R F' R2

E3: 109. 0.96 F' R U R F'


Spoiler



x2 y' L U' L' U' L
Second U' was with right hand



142. 1.45 F' U' R U' R' U2 F2 U' F'
8.28 TPS


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 27, 2014)

I had a 5 move X cross that was insanely easy to see during inspection, plus very easy F2L transition. My time was 19.23, and i average around 26. Try timing this guys, i want to see what you will get. This wasn't a new PB  but definitely was awesome.
R2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F R2 U2 B' F2 U' R2 F L' U2 L' D2 F U2
u L2 R2 U2 B2// X Cross


----------



## NZCuber (Apr 28, 2014)

R' U R2 F' U' R' F' R' U2

EG-2 case. But I don't know EG-2.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 28, 2014)

9.137 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D R2 U' B2 U F2 L B' D R L B2 D F D' F2

Easy Xcross , I almost went with white, these low 9s are getting standard, maybe I'll have a sub 10 average before my first year of cubing. When it is for me to reconstruct like this it usually means F2L was obvious and I had fast TPS.

U' F R' B' F2 L' // Xcross (6/6)
R' U' R L' U L2 U' L' U y R' U' R // F2L-1 / F2L-2 (12/18)
R U' R' U R U' R' U R' F R F' // F2L-3 / EO (12/30)
U R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL (8/38)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL (13/51)

Sup 5 TPS, Not going to check. I actually know that ZBLL: R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2 U, which shows how often I don't uses cases I know.


----------



## TDM (Apr 28, 2014)

91. 2.00 U R2 U F' R F'
y U' R2 U' R2'
R U R' U R U2 R'
U'
2-gen w/ PBL skip.

99. 0.80 U R' F' R' U2
x2
U2 R U R
U'
I didn't expect the OLL+PBL skip; that could've been quicker.


----------



## kcl (Apr 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> 91. 2.00 U R2 U F' R F'
> y U' R2 U' R2'
> R U R' U R U2 R'
> U'
> 2-gen w/ PBL skip..



*wince* .87 on this

y R U' R U' R2 U'


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 29, 2014)

F2 U2 R2 F U2 B D2 R2 F L' R B' R' D2 R' D2 R' D'

So easy X-cross on white + one pair in the top layer


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> 91. 2.00 U R2 U F' R F'
> y U' R2 U' R2'
> R U R' U R U2 R'
> U'
> ...


Learn to 1 look 3 move inserts, it's even easier to see when your getting a LL skip because it always looks the same.


----------



## TDM (Apr 29, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Learn to 1 look 3 move inserts, it's even easier to see when your getting a LL skip because it always looks the same.


I can usually, I just don't often try. I don't really care about my times when using keyboard.


----------



## AlexCube (May 2, 2014)

R B D B2 D' L' U' L' U'

Lol 2x2 scramble. Got 0.58 with that  From official WCA page scrambles :O


----------



## Bindedsa (May 2, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> F2 U2 R2 F U2 B D2 R2 F L' R B' R' D2 R' D2 R' D'



x2 // Inspection
R' F2 l' U M // XXcross (5/5)
U R' U' R U2 R' U' R // F2L-3 (8/13)
U L U L' U' L U L' // F2L-4 (8/21)
y' R2 D' r U2 r' D R U2 R // ZBLL (9/30)

30 Moves, Fullstep with ZB.


----------



## Bindedsa (May 3, 2014)

10.46 U2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' L B' D' B' L F R U F2
D2 F U' D' R

5 Move X cross with 2 pairs. I only saw the misoriented pair in inspection so I broke the other pair, but whatever. Second try: 7.99.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 3, 2014)

L D2 F2 L R2 U2 B2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 U2 B' D' L' R2 B' U F' L2 U'

R2 U F2 B' D//cross

All F2L pieces are now scrambled among their slots. None in last layer. Wtf


----------



## TDM (May 3, 2014)

115. 3.44 F2 U F' U' F2 U' R' F2 R U'

Didn't know the CLL, so did a badly executed OLL and got the worst PBL case (except the same case after an x2).


3. 11.81 F2 D R2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U F' L2 D' L' U B U2 B R D U'
25 move F2L:

x2 y'
R2 D2 R' F R2 // X-cross (5/5)
U L' U' L U y' R' U' R // F2L-2 (8/13) (I didn't see the red/green pair)
U L' U L // F2L-3 (4/17)
d' L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L-4 (8/25)

An alternative I came up with untimed, using Petrus:

F2 D R2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U F' L2 D' L' U B U2 B R D U'
x2 y'
R2 D2 R' F R2 // X-cross (5/5)
y R' U' R' // 223 (3/8)
y' R U' R' r' F2 r // EO (6/14)
u' R U R' D R U' R2 U' R // F2L-3 (setup F2L-4 (10/24)
U' R' U' R // F2L-4 (4/28)
L U' L' U' L U2 L' // OCLL (7/35)
U' L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L R // PLL (11/46)

41. 0.59 U F U F' R' F' U
Possibly the easiest scramble you could call fullstep with no cancellations.

17. 14.18 D F2 D' L2 F2 D F2 U F2 R2 U' L B2 L2 D' U2 F' D R' B F' U2
Can't reconstruct cross, but it left two pairs in U, and after the first inserted another pair was set up to a 3 move insert (unpaired). The fourth pair was in another slot... already paired together.
The only 'decent' time was because it was on my WeiLong; I can't find my ShuangRen.

26. 15.27 U R2 L2 D F2 D' F2 L2 D F2 U2 B F2 R U' F D B' L F' R'
Scramble with cross colour on F.

63. 14.77 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 D R U' B L' U' B2 L2 D R F'
So many pairs... maybe it could be good for FM? I don't know much about FM...


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 7, 2014)

D' L2 B2 D2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 D2 L' B U2 L2 R2 B' D2 R2 U F

Solution:
U' L' D' F2 U R' F R2 U' R2' U R U y R' U R U2 y' R U R' Fw R U R' U' Fw' U F R U R' U' F' R' U' F' R U R U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U

EASY double xcross and a pair made


----------



## TDM (May 7, 2014)

67. 11.74 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 B' D2 B2 F R F2 U' R' B' L2 D'
My solution:


Spoiler



x2 // Inspection
D2 L R2 U2 R // X-cross (5/5)
y' R U R' // F2L-2 (3/8)
U' y L U L' // F2L-3 (4/12)
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // F2L-4 (8/20)
L U L' U L U2 L' // OLL (7/27)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL (14/41)


Locked up so much on two F2L pairs and both OLL and PLL. With my usual TPS this would've been sub-8.


----------



## Lid (May 9, 2014)

D2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 R' F' D2 L F2 U B2 F' R' (qqTimer)



Spoiler: Solution



z2 x D2 R D' L B2 // X-Cross (5/5)
U R U' R2 U R // 2nd+3rd (6/11)
U L U' L' // 4th (4/15)
U' R' U R2 D Rw' U' Rw D' R2 U' R // OLLCP (12/27)
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // EPLL (12/39)


----------



## megaminxwin (May 9, 2014)

1. 1.74 R2 U' F2 U R2 U' R2 U F' 

For comparison, I average around 5.5-6 seconds.


----------



## TDM (May 10, 2014)

1. 1.38 U' R F R F' U' F


----------



## Bindedsa (May 11, 2014)

8.458 F2 D' R2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B' R2 L' B L B' R D' R' U'

x2 y' // Inspection
R U' F' L' F R D' R' U2 R' // XXcross (10/10)
y2 L' U' L U R U' R' // F2L-3 (7/17)
y' U' R U' R' U R U R' // F2L-4 (8/25)
U2 R U2 R D r' U2 r D' R2 U2 // ZBLL (11/36)

Move count PB, stupid y2 was me being confused.


----------



## TDM (May 11, 2014)

12. 14.53+ F2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 D' L2 D' F' R L D' R2 B2 R B U' R D
z2
M' [U D] x' u
L' U L2 U' L'
U y R U R'
U2 y' R U' R'
L' U2 L U L' U' L
U' U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
U R' [r M'] U M U2 M' U R' [r M'] U2 (U)


----------



## yoshinator (May 12, 2014)

D2 F U2 R2 L' F2 L F D2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 L2 F R2 

x2 y' L' F2 L' R D2
R' U R2 U R' U y R U R'
R' U' R U y Rw U R' U' M
U perm

wat


----------



## uesyuu (May 12, 2014)

OH 8.72 (my PB) F2 L2 U B2 D' U' F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B L' B' F L U L' F2 D R'

y' r U r' F2 y F' U R' L2 // XX-Cross
U2 R U R' // F2L #3
U' y R U' R' U' R U R' // F2L #4
R' U' F' U F R // OLL
U2 // AUF (PLLskip)

26moves, linear FMC solve!
very very lucky.


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 12, 2014)

Scramble: R2 F R' F U R' F' R2 U'

Solution: 
Inspection: x y2 
Solve: U2 R' U' R U R'


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 12, 2014)

R' U R' U F U2 F U F2 U'


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 13, 2014)

3 PLL skips in an ao5

Average of 5: 11.50
1. 10.00 R F2 L B2 F2 R' D2 L D2 R' B2 U' L2 R D2 B' U' L' B2 F *PLL SKIP*
2. 11.84 B R2 D2 U2 F R2 B2 F' R2 D2 R B D2 B D L' B' L' B2 L2 
3. (14.29) D2 U2 F' R2 U2 B F2 D2 L2 B' F2 U' B' D L B2 D2 L2 B L' U' 
4. 12.65 L2 D F2 D B2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 U' F L2 U' R D U' B F' D F2 *PLL SKIP*
5. (9.68) L2 D2 U2 B U2 F L2 B D2 L2 B2 D' B' L' D' R' D F L2 F2 L2 *PLL SKIP*


----------



## Bindedsa (May 13, 2014)

09.099 B2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 B2 D' B2 R2 D L D' R D2 U B F' U B R' D'
6 move XXcross with a made pair.

My solution:
z2 y // Inspection
B' R' D R2 U2 R' // XXcross (6/6)
U2 y' R U' R' // F2L-3 (4/10)
y' R U R' U R' F R F' // F2L-4 (8/18)
U2 R' F2 r U r' F R // OLL (8/26)
z D' R U' R2 D R' D' U R U' R2 D R' U R' // PLL (15/41)

Better LL:

f U' B' // OLL (3/21)
y2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL (13/34)


----------



## Ollie (May 13, 2014)

lol 9.78? - R L2 F2 D' U L' U' L R' B' D2 L U2 L2 R U B2 U' D2 R' F2 U2 B' U' D' 



Spoiler: solution



x y' D U R U _// x-cross_
x2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' F U F' _// F2L pair 2 and 3_
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' U' F' U F _// F2L_
U2 l' U l U l' U' l y' R U' R' _// OLL_
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 _// PLL_
U2 _// AUF_





Spoiler: why lol?



I average 18s


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 13, 2014)

Ollie said:


> lol 9.78? - R L2 F2 D' U L' U' L R' B' D2 L U2 L2 R U B2 U' D2 R' F2 U2 B' U' D'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5.93 lel


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 14, 2014)

L' R2 B2 R' U2 D2 B D R L2 U F2 R L D' L R' F R' B2 R2 U2 D B D2 

10.xy OH single (yellow cross).


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 14, 2014)

uesyuu said:


> OH 8.72 (my PB) F2 L2 U B2 D' U' F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B L' B' F L U L' F2 D R'
> 
> y' r U r' F2 y F' U R' L2 // XX-Cross
> U2 R U R' // F2L #3
> ...


I'm pretty sure that's a UWR, that is a sweet solve!


----------



## XTowncuber (May 14, 2014)

B2 L' B2 D2 B2 L U2 F2 L' B' R2 B U' B' F U R' B2 D

z2 y' 
B L R U F2 U2 F R2 F'

9 move xxx cross wat. caught me completely off guard and I failed the solve but still cool.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 14, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's a UWR, that is a sweet solve!



uwr for OH? no thats like 6.xx and there are 7s on video.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 14, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's a UWR, that is a sweet solve!



Phil Yu had a 7.96 on cam.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 14, 2014)

Oh, well that's even cooler that people have done it even faster than he did.


----------



## 5640802 (May 14, 2014)

Just got this one:
F2 R' U2 L D2 R' F' R2 L' B' U2 D2 L' U D2 F2 U2 R' D U' L' U D' L B'
z2 y // Inspection
R2 D R L F' D // Cross
y' U2 R' U R // F2L 1
R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 2
U2 L' U L // F2L 3
U2 L U' L' // F2L 4
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // COLL 
U // AUF (EPLL skip)


----------



## TanookiTrev (May 15, 2014)

Had this scramble today:
F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 U B2 R' D U2 B2 D2 R U F R U2 
Red cross completed...


----------



## Bindedsa (May 15, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> B2 L' B2 D2 B2 L U2 F2 L' B' R2 B U' B' F U R' B2 D.



z2 y' // Inspection
B L R U F' U2 F R2 F' U2 F' // XXXcross (11/11)
U L' U L2 F' L' F // F2L / EO (7/18)
U' F l' U' L U l F' L' // ZBLL (9/27)


----------



## Ronxu (May 15, 2014)

skewb R' L' U' B' L' B' L' B' U R' L B


----------



## Username (May 16, 2014)

D2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 B2 D2 F D U2 F R' U2 F U' B' D


----------



## TDM (May 17, 2014)

50. 12.60 D B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D R2 U' L2 D' F' R2 L2 B2 U2 R D B' D F'

Not quite sure how but my cross was 3 seconds.


----------



## Michael Womack (May 17, 2014)

Dat white cross on the U face of this 3x3 scramble L2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 R' B' U R' F2 R2 U2 B' D' R2


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 17, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Dat white cross on the U face of this 3x3 scramble L2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 R' B' U R' F2 R2 U2 B' D' R2



really easy f2l too

L2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 R' B' U R' F2 R2 U2 B' D' R2
z2 R D' R' D R D' //cross
y U R U' R2 U R //f2l1
U' L U L2 U' L //f2l2+3
F' U' F //f2l4
M' L U L' U L U2 L' U M' U M U2 M' U M2 U' //LL


----------



## esquimalt1 (May 18, 2014)

U2 F2 D2 U2 R' U2 B2 F2 R B2 R B L2 D' F' D F' L' B2 D'

I failed.


----------



## SweetSolver (May 18, 2014)

Just got this Skewb scramble from csTimer

B R U' R L' B L' R U'


----------



## Tao Yu (May 18, 2014)

Got 6.93 on this scramble from qqtimer. I tried it again, and a found a 22 move solution with a LL skip.

B U2 R F2 D' R' F U2 D' B U2 B U2 R2 F' B2 R2 F' U2 D2 

y' x2' R2 U' R' D2' L' U L //Double xcross
U L U L' y' L U2 L' //Third pair
U y' R U R2' F R F' U' // Last pair + LL skip + AUF

View at alg.cubing.net

= 22 moves

WTF

My solution was:
y' x2' R2 U' R' D2' L' U L 
U2' R' U R y R' U2' R 
U' R U' R' U R U' R' 
U2' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' 
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'

Edit: practised the scramble a bit. |The fastest I could get was 2.73


----------



## TDM (May 19, 2014)

1. 8.58 F2 U B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D F2 R2 F R2 D' R U' F2 L2 B2 L
First solve of session, so I failed.

x2 y
D' R' D2
y L U' L' (saw up to here in inspection)
L' U' L
U2 R' U' R
*U' U' U U2* R U' R' U2 R U' R' (yeah... and there were pauses between each U move. Could've been a low 6...)
U' M' U M U2 M' U M
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 19, 2014)

TDM said:


> 1. 8.58 F2 U B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D F2 R2 F R2 D' R U' F2 L2 B2 L
> First solve of session, so I failed.
> 
> x2 y
> ...



4.94
x2 y D R' D2
y L' U' L2 U' L
U2 R' U' R
U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U R2 F R2 U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U' R' U' R


----------



## TDM (May 20, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> R2 F R2 U R' U' R' F' R U2 R U' R' U' R


Yeah... I should probably start learning those ELLs soon. Nice alg.

16. 16.01 F2 D' F2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U R B2 F2 U' F L' U B R2 U2
Yellow cross.


----------



## naliuj (May 20, 2014)

Just got this for 3x3. Cross colour on the top.

L2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 U R2 D' F2 U B' L2 B' U2 R' U' B2 U2 L2 U'


----------



## TDM (May 20, 2014)

52. 16.26 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 D' B U' F L F' L2 B R B2

Good Rouxblock on U, and if you do a cross on white you have a free pair, and two slots with their corners solved which you could keyhole if you're fast at it.
As my time shows, I'm not.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 20, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> Got 6.93 on this scramble from qqtimer. I tried it again, and a found a 22 move solution with a LL skip.
> 
> B U2 R F2 D' R' F U2 D' B U2 B U2 R2 F' B2 R2 F' U2 D2
> 
> ...



0_0


----------



## guysensei1 (May 21, 2014)

2.52 U F R' F2 R U2 R' U'

x2 y'//inspection
R U2 R'//face
R' U2 R U R' U R//OLL
U2//AUF
Cancelling,
R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R U2

Lovely 2 gen solve. Sadly I botched it up with lockups and fail.


----------



## TDM (May 22, 2014)

38. 11.13 L2 D2 B2 U B2 U R2 F2 L2 D U' B U2 L F2 U' L F U2

E: D' U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 B L2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 R B2 F2
BLD


----------



## qaz (May 24, 2014)

(0, 2) / (0, 6) / (-5, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -4) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0) /

easy cube shape, EO skip. got 16.99, pb by >6 seconds


----------



## karrot321 (May 24, 2014)

Skewb: B' U R U L B' R' B' L R U'

One move first layer followed by hedge, 1.67 solve


----------



## 7nand (May 24, 2014)

PB!!!!
6.78 !! - R' L F' L2 B D U L' U2 F U' B U2 B' U2 F' D U' F' L' R' B' F D' B'
Solution -
x' y' L F' D / cross
y L' U L / first pair
U R U' R2' U R / second pair
R U' R' y' L' U' L / third pair
U2 R' U R / fourth pair
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' / OLL
U2 R perm / PLL
U2 / AUF


----------



## TDM (May 25, 2014)

3. 12.71 R2 D2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 B' U' R2 B' D B L' B U' F' U2


----------



## Riley (May 26, 2014)

The real scramble: D' F' L2 D2 F2 B D R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 
The misscramble: D' F' L2 D2 F2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 (I omitted the first D) *<-- do this one*

Don't look here til you've tried the solve!


Spoiler



Me getting the scramble
Reconstruction by Brest
According to Robert Yau, skipping F2L like this has a 1 in 3.66 billion chance (1/3657830400).
According to Brest, "That scramble tho... only skipped one move to make it an 8 move scramble " and "Optimal for the actual scramble is 15 too  "


----------



## Brest (May 26, 2014)

Riley said:


> The real scramble: D' F' L2 D2 F2 B D R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2
> The misscramble: D' F' L2 D2 F2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 (I omitted the first D) *<-- do this one*
> 
> Don't look here til you've tried the solve!
> ...



One of the craziest cubing things I've ever seen! *all time*


----------



## ryanj92 (May 26, 2014)

F2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 R' D2 R F' L' R U' F2 D' R'

x2
U D R' L B' // xcross
U R' U2 R U R' U' R // f2l-2
U R U' R' L U' L' // f2l-3
U2 M U L F' L' U' M' // f2l-4 + accidental OLS
Y-perm // PLL

I got another OLL skip within 10 solves, into an A-perm... both 12's


----------



## XTowncuber (May 26, 2014)

Riley said:


> The real scramble: D' F' L2 D2 F2 B D R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2
> The misscramble: D' F' L2 D2 F2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 (I omitted the first D) *<-- do this one*
> 
> Don't look here til you've tried the solve!
> ...


that's just....wat even...

edit: U B' U' L B' R' B R r' u' lel


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 26, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> edit: U B' U' L B' R' B R r' u' lel


wtf


1. 1.82 R F2 R2 F' R' U F2 U2 R' was thinking about doing red but decided on green.


----------



## TDM (May 26, 2014)

8 puzzle (3x3) in 1.128, 14 moves, 12.411tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




23164785

RRUULDLURRDLLU


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> 8 puzzle (3x3) in 1.128, 14 moves, 12.411tps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



0.719/14/19.471


----------



## stoic (May 27, 2014)

R B L' U2 R' B2 R' B' U2 R D2 B L2 R' U' L' B2 L2 R' B2 F R' L' B2 L' 

From iiTimer
Fully formed cross and two corners on U


----------



## TDM (May 27, 2014)

ellwd said:


> R B L' U2 R' B2 R' B' U2 R D2 B L2 R' U' L' B2 L2 R' B2 F R' L' B2 L'


x2 R U R2 U' R U y' L U' L' D2 // XXX-cross (10/10)
4. 16.55 F2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 D R2 U2 R2 U2 R' F U' L2 U B2 U F' R2 L U'


----------



## scottishcuber (May 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> x2 R U R2 U' R U y' L U' L' D2 // XXX-cross (10/10)



x2 R U R' 
U M' U R' U' M U' R U' //
F U' F' L F' L' F //
y' Rw' U' R U' R' U2 Rw U D2 //


----------



## Bindedsa (May 28, 2014)

R U R2, 2x2 scramble from Prisma.

1.389 R F R' U' R F2 U2 F' R U'


----------



## VeryKewlName (May 28, 2014)

3x3: R2 B2 L2 D2 F L2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 R B' F2 D' B2 L B' R U2 R2

easy xcross


----------



## Bindedsa (May 28, 2014)

F2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' F' U2 L U B2 R F D R2 D L
Cross color on left.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 28, 2014)

D2 B' R2 D2 F' B2 U2 F' D' F2 R' F2 D2 F' D F2 R' U' B F


----------



## Ronxu (May 28, 2014)

D L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D' L2 B D' B2 F L2 F2 R' U' F R2


----------



## TDM (May 28, 2014)

36. 12.26 U' B2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 D' L2 D' U2 B' D L' U' F2 L D2 B U L2
No warm up, so I failed. Should've been sub-10; sub-11 at the very least.


Spoiler



x2 y'
L' D L U2 F' U2 F2
R' U' R' U' y' L U L'
U y' R' U' R
U' R U' R' U2 R U R'
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'
[l' R'] D2 R U R' D2 R U l U'



E: I suck
40. 14.46 D2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 R' D' F2 L2 D' B R2 U' R2


Spoiler



x2 // Inspection
L' D' F' U L' U L // 222 (7/7)
U' R2 // 223 (2/9)
U B2 // Failed attempt at XX-cross (2/11)
U B2 // XX-cross (2/13)
y U2 l F' R U' R' U l' // F2L-3 (8/21)
y U R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L-4 (8/29)
U2 l' U' L U R U' R' F // COLL (9/38)
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL (8/46)



3.18 TPS :fp


----------



## Michael Womack (May 29, 2014)

Pyra scramble U L' B' U R' B' R' U L' r' b u'


Spoiler



R' U L' U B U L' R L R' L B' L' B b' r u


----------



## Nilsibert (May 29, 2014)

1-move cross
L U2 L' U2 B2 R D2 B2 D2 L F2 U' F2 L B R2 D U2 F' R2 U


----------



## Cubeologist (May 30, 2014)

qqtimer just gave me this scramble. 2 move cross with 2 f2l pairs already made. I am slow so i got like a 19 second solve. But please just give this a shot. Thank me later haha.

last scramble: B' D' R' D2 R' D' R2 B2 F' D' R2 F B R2 F L2 D U B' U D B U' D2 L2


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 30, 2014)

dsbias said:


> qqtimer just gave me this scramble. 2 move cross with 2 f2l pairs already made. I am slow so i got like a 19 second solve. But please just give this a shot. Thank me later haha.
> 
> last scramble: B' D' R' D2 R' D' R2 B2 F' D' R2 F B R2 F L2 D U B' U D B U' D2 L2



Got an 8.04 







Thank you.


----------



## notfeliks (May 30, 2014)

dsbias said:


> qqtimer just gave me this scramble. 2 move cross with 2 f2l pairs already made. I am slow so i got like a 19 second solve. But please just give this a shot. Thank me later haha.
> 
> last scramble: B' D' R' D2 R' D' R2 B2 F' D' R2 F B R2 F L2 D U B' U D B U' D2 L2



That took me like 12 tries and knowing the whole solution to sub PB it. I had a 54 move solution, even with the easy start.


----------



## ottozing (May 30, 2014)

dsbias said:


> qqtimer just gave me this scramble. 2 move cross with 2 f2l pairs already made. I am slow so i got like a 19 second solve. But please just give this a shot. Thank me later haha.
> 
> last scramble: B' D' R' D2 R' D' R2 B2 F' D' R2 F B R2 F L2 D U B' U D B U' D2 L2



Found something awesome for red

z y'
U2 L2 U F R2' F R (XXcross)
U' L' U' L (F2L-1)
U F' U2' F R' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R (OLS)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (PLL)


----------



## TDM (May 30, 2014)

dsbias said:


> qqtimer just gave me this scramble. 2 move cross with 2 f2l pairs already made. I am slow so i got like a 19 second solve. But please just give this a shot. Thank me later haha.
> 
> last scramble: B' D' R' D2 R' D' R2 B2 F' D' R2 F B R2 F L2 D U B' U D B U' D2 L2


qqTimer gave you a 25 move scramble? Did you select old style instead of random state?

I didn't know it was possible to fail this much on one OLL.
124. 13.92+ U' B2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 B2 R' D' R F' D2 F' U L' F'
139. 11.32 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D L2 D L2 U R' B2 F U B2 F' R B2 F' U2


----------



## DeeDubb (May 31, 2014)

Riley said:


> The real scramble: D' F' L2 D2 F2 B D R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2
> The misscramble: D' F' L2 D2 F2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 (I omitted the first D) *<-- do this one*
> 
> Don't look here til you've tried the solve!
> ...



EDIT: A bit more Roux-Like

My friend's solution:

y r u2 r U x' U2 M2 U2


----------



## Renslay (May 31, 2014)

I just had possibly the shortest LSE I've ever met.

B U2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 F' D R' B L U' B F U2 F' L2

x
R' U F' u R F r' F' M' F
R U r' U r2 U2 r U R' M' U r' U r
U R' U' R U' l U' R' U l' U2 r
M' U' M' U' M'


----------



## Ollie (May 31, 2014)

9.56 - U' F D2 F2 L' U F R' F' L2 D L2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2



Spoiler



xy B R U _// cross_
z2 U' R U R' U R U R' _// F2L-1_
y' U' L' U L _// F2L-2_
U R U' R _// F2L-3_
y2 U R U2 R' U' R U R' _// F2L_
R' U' R U' R' U y' R' U R B _// OLL_
U _// AUF_

38 HTM


----------



## Cubeologist (May 31, 2014)

TDM said:


> qqTimer gave you a 25 move scramble? Did you select old style instead of random state?



Yeah I have it on old style, but I have never changed it. At least I haven't switched it on purpose. Should I be using random state?



ottozing said:


> Found something awesome for red
> 
> z y'
> U2 L2 U F R2' F R (XXcross)
> ...




I feel like I just watched myself do an advanced walk through solve. haha. That was amazing. Good find.


----------



## Renslay (May 31, 2014)

dsbias said:


> Yeah I have it on old style, but I have never changed it. At least I haven't switched it on purpose. Should I be using random state?



Yes.
A random state scrambler choose uniform randomly from all the possible scrambles; while with the old style, some scrambles are more (or less) possible than others. That's why the official scrambler always use random state, if that is possible.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 1, 2014)

A super easy solve for Roux. 3 move FB, easy SB, fast COLL for preserving edge orientation, short LSE!

10.47 for me.

R U B U2 R2 B' D' L B2 L' B2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 F D2 F2



Spoiler: Roux with 35 STM



y z
B R F2 // FB 3/3
R U' R' U R2 U R U' r2' R U r // SB 12/15
U' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CMLL(COLL) 12/27
U' M2' U' M2' U2 M' U2 M' // LSE 8/35
alg.cubing.net


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 1, 2014)

B2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' U2 L D F' D B2 L2 D R2 L2 D


----------



## TDM (Jun 1, 2014)

LL practise; I'll probably have a few easy ones so I'll edit this post if I get more.

1.71 F2 D2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 B U2 R2 D2 U' F U' F'
2.00 U' R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 L' B' L B2 R' B R'
4.38 F2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 U L2 F R U R' U' F'
2.68 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 F' U' L' U L F
2.50 L2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 F R2 D2 B' U L2 U' B2 U L2


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 2, 2014)

U' R F2 U2 R F2 U F' U2

Easy (2-look) solutions on white, yellow and blue... for me anyway (I don't know full CLL)


----------



## TDM (Jun 2, 2014)

36. 22.55 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 L' F2 U B R L' D2 F R2 B D2

Good for PCMS.

E: CFOP, 9 move XX-cross.
7. 10.43 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 D B2 F2 U' L' D2 F' U' F U' F L' B2 D U

x2 y' // Inspection
U2 R F U R // X-cross (5/5)
U' R U R' // F2L-2 (4/9)
U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L-3 (8/17)
L U L' U2 y R' U' R // F2L-4 (7/24)
R' U2 R U R' U R // OLL (7/31)
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL (14/45)

1 move cancelled between pairs 3 and 4
3 moves cancelled between pair 4 and OLL
3 moves cancelled between OLL and PLL
45-7 = 38 HTM.


----------



## pinser (Jun 2, 2014)

From qqtimer: 
Scramble: U F2 R U2 R' U' F' R' U' 
x' L' U L U2 

I got 1.15 cause my reflexes were slow and it took me about 0.5 seconds to stop the timer...


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 2, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> U' R F2 U2 R F2 U F' U2
> 
> Easy (2-look) solutions on white, yellow and blue... for me anyway (I don't know full CLL)



z2 U2 F' R U R U' R' F U2


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jun 3, 2014)

Roux
17. 24.921 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U' F' U' B U' B2 R B' F2 D2 R

2 easy starting options, I liked both. 
I went with the blue square/block, but the green is equally awesome


----------



## TDM (Jun 3, 2014)

40. 11.29 R2 D B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 D F R2 U2 B' D' F U L F U


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 3, 2014)

5.24 R' B2 R B2 R' B2 R D2 R B D2 F D B' L F L' R'



Spoiler



z2
r U' R' U' r' U r' U r
U2 y R U' R'
R' U R U R' U' R
U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R U


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 3, 2014)

so I was doing ZZ and stuff

U' L2 D R2 B2 U B2 D F2 R2 D L' D' U' L' U' L B' U2

2 move EO cross with free pair=U2 B'


----------



## TDM (Jun 4, 2014)

151. 11.87 R2 U' F2 U R2 U' L2 U L2 B2 U' R' L F2 L2 F' U2 R' D' R2 U'

Solved red cross/Rouxblock with yellow on D

E: 203. 25.23 D B2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 B' D2 L F2 U2 R U B' R L' U


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jun 5, 2014)

22. 9.400 U F2 D B2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 U' L U2 F' R B U F2 R L F' U'

y R' D


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 5, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> 22. 9.400 U F2 D B2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 U' L U2 F' R B U F2 R L F' U'
> 
> y R' D


Am I missing something?


----------



## ottozing (Jun 5, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> 22. 9.400 U F2 D B2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 U' L U2 F' R B U F2 R L F' U'
> 
> y R' D



y R' u L F' U R U' R2' U r U' r' (F2L-1)
U2' R U R' F R' F' R (F2L)
U R U R' U F' R U2' R' U2 R' F R U (LL)


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 5, 2014)

ottozing said:


> U R U R' U F' R U2' R' U2 R' F R U (LL)


You prefer that to R U' L' U R' U L U r' F r? What would be your COLL?


----------



## ottozing (Jun 5, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> You prefer that to R U' L' U R' U L U r' F r? What would be your COLL?



Yeah I don't like the switching between R and L. I don't do either in solves though.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 5, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Yeah I don't like the switching between R and L. I don't do either in solves though.


You just use the standard Pi case when you get the COLL? have you tried r U' r' U' r U r' U l2 F' l' U l', I do the first U as a OH style left hand flick and the second part is more R l U' R' U l'. I like it better for TH, but I do use it for OH if I see the ZBLL case, which is pretty easy to recognize since it's the same block as the previous case, but there is another on R.

Edit: 2 gen
2.011 R U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U R U' R U R U
R U' R' // F2l-1
U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U // F2l-2 / CLS


----------



## TDM (Jun 5, 2014)

14 move scramble from qqTimer, cba cropping the screenshot.
L' B2 L' D' F2 L B2 R L' B2 U2 L' B2 R2


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 5, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> r U' r' U' r U r' *U'* l2 F' l' U l'



fixed. And thanks, it's really nice.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jun 6, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Am I missing something?



F?
2x2 + 2 pairs and easy cross edges.
Also, I got a 6 move OLL and PLL skip with this, so yeah
Can't find it though


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 6, 2014)

F2 B R L B L2 D2 R L2 D' L2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U' L2 D'

blue cross. Only one edge is already there, but somebody really good (not me) could probably make a pretty xx- or xxx-cross


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 6, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> F2 B R L B L2 D2 R L2 D' L2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U' L2 D'
> 
> blue cross. Only one edge is already there, but somebody really good (not me) could probably make a pretty xx- or xxx-cross



x
R D R' L'//Pseudo xxcross
U L' U' L F' U' F//f2l3
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L//f2l4
D' U' M U R U R' U' R' F R F' M'//solve f2l+OLL
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2//PLL


----------



## TDM (Jun 6, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> F2 B R L B L2 D2 R L2 D' L2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U' L2 D'


x y2 // Inspection
R D' M' x' D R2 U' R *D* // XX-cross (8/8)
*U'* L' U' L // F2L-3 (4/12)
U' y' L' U' L U L' U' *L* // F2L-4 (8/20)
*r'* U2 R U R' U r // OLL (7/27)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL (14/41)

Cancellations in bold; 39 STM.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 6, 2014)

R2 U B2 R2 U L2 B2 U B2 L2 B' L' D2 R2 D B L U' F' L'

z L F' L' x' U2 R' F U' F' D //xcross
U' R U R' U' y R' U' R //f2l2
R U' R' U2 F U' F' //f2l3
U2 F' U' F //f2l4
U R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' //ollcp
U' M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' //epll

next: R2 F2 D2 L2 B D2 B R2 D2 U2 F' U R B F' L F R D B' F2


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 7, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> fixed. And thanks, it's really nice.



If you like that, I would also learn R' U2 R' D R' U R D' R U R2 U2 R'. With that and the mirror of the three cases, you can do ZBLL every time you see a "block" with that COLL case, Which is half of them

Also, just so you know, I mirror the first two R-L and that lat one B-F.

Edit:


DavidCip86 said:


> F2 B R L B L2 D2 R L2 D' L2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U' L2 D'



R B L2 F' M' D // XXXcross (6/6) 
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U F' U' F // F2L-4 / EO (12/18)
L' U2 L U2 L F' L' U' L' U L F // ZBLL (12/30)

6 move XXXcross


----------



## TDM (Jun 7, 2014)

259. 19.82 U2 L2 D' L2 D B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 R' B2 F R' B' F2 R2 D U' F' D2

273. 11.13 R2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D U2 F2 D2 L2 B L2 D' R' F U' B' R D2 L U2

305. 10.45 R2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U R2 U F2 U2 F' U B U2 F'
Red front -> EO skip.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 8, 2014)

U' R2 U' B2 U' L2 D B2 U L2 D' B D2 U L2 R2 F' D' U2 R2

z' x' //inspection
D F2 *R'* //cross
*R* U' R' U R' U' R //f2l1 + accidental f2l2
L U2 L2 U' *L* //f2l3
*L* U L'//f2l4
*R U2 R' U' R U' R'* //OLL
*R U R' U R U2 R'* U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U' R U' R' //PLL

End: z' x' D F2 U' R' U R' U' R L U2 L2 U' L2 U L' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U' R U' R' 
27 moves...
This has got to be the most cancellation I've ever done O_O


----------



## TDM (Jun 8, 2014)

475. 11.91 B2 R2 D' B2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B F R U' R2 F L B' F U'
x2 // Inspection
B' R' F' L F r U r' U' r U2 r' // X-cross preserving pair (12/12)
U L U' L' // F2L-2 setting up F2L-3 (4/16)
U' R' U' R2 U R // F2L-3+4 (6/22)

And I managed to do that without pausing somehow. F2L was sub-5 I think, if not definitely sub-WR.


----------



## JediJupiter (Jun 8, 2014)

Holy what? You cancelled your whole OLL xD
Congrats on the 27 moves overall though, that was awesome.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 9, 2014)

10.026 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 L' B' U' B' D L D2 F' D U
10.791 U' L2 B2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 U B2 U F' D2 L U B D2 L' U F R' U2
Not as obviously easy so I'll reconstruct
y2
F' R2 F2 R' F2 L U' L


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 9, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> If you like that, I would also learn R' U2 R' D R' U R D' R U R2 U2 R'. With that and the mirror of the three cases, you can do ZBLL every time you see a "block" with that COLL case, Which is half of them
> 
> Also, just so you know, I mirror the first two R-L and that lat one B-F.



Cool thanks.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 9, 2014)

10.703 U' L2 D U F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' U B2 F2 L F2 D2 B' L' D U
z2
L R2 D' U' L U' R

8.810 D' R2 D2 B2 U R2 L2 D' R2 U' F' L F2 U2 L' B' D U2 L2 F2 U'
x2 y'
R' D F' L' //Cross (4/4)
R U' R' y U L' U L // F2L-1(6/10)
U' y L' U L // F2L-2(4/14)
R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L-3(8/22)
U2 R U R' // F2L-4(4/26)
Move count was pretty good, but it was the easy look ahead that made it fast. Bad pause on OLL recognition ruined the solve.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 10, 2014)

D' B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U F2 D' R D' F R' F2 U' B F2 L U2

LOL

EDIT: F2 U F2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 B' D2 L' B F' R U2 R U' L' D' 
3 pairs made:confused: Prisma gives some wierd scrambles.


----------



## TDM (Jun 10, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Prisma gives some wierd scrambles.


Prisma gives me a lot of easy scrambles too.

15 puzzle (4x4) in 6.862, 69 moves, 10.055tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




2113408912751361151410

UULDDRULDDRULUURDLLDRRULLURRDLLLDRUURDLULDRRDLLURULDRRULDLURRDLULDRUL


There's almost certainly a much better solution than mine.


----------



## Ulbert (Jun 11, 2014)

10.04 L' F2 R2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 F U2 R' B2 D R B U' B'

y' z2 // Inspection
R D' U' L // Cross + Preserving F2L-1
y U' L' U L // F2L-1
R U R' L U' L' // F2L-2
y R U R' // F2L-3
y2 U R' U' R U2 R' U R // F2L-4
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
M2 U M2 U M' M2 U2 M' U' // PLL

New PB single, fullstep with Z-Perm. The y2 rotation wasn't necessary at all and ruined the whole solve...  Much faster than expected anyway!


----------



## TDM (Jun 11, 2014)

In the zone, got the easiest scramble ever... and failed.
65. 11.02 D B2 R2 U B2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 U' F' D B L' D F2 R2 B' U2 B' D


Spoiler



x2 y' // Inspection
L R2 B' // X-cross (3/3)
y2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-2 (8/11)
U2 L' U L // F2L-3 (4/15)
y' L' U' L U L' U' L // F2L-4 (7/22)
l' U R D' R' U' l B // OLL (8/30)
U2 l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL (10/40)



3.63 TPS :fp


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 11, 2014)

1. 1.664 L' R L' R' B' L R' L' R L' skoob


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 11, 2014)

TDM said:


> Prisma gives me a lot of easy scrambles too.
> 
> 15 puzzle (4x4) in 6.862, 69 moves, 10.055tps
> 
> ...



UULDDRULDDRULUURDLLDRRULLURRDLLURDLURDDLULURRDLLDRRULURDLULDRRULDLU = my solution, not much better really

I got mid 6 with 10.3 ish tps, 67 moves.


----------



## TDM (Jun 11, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> UULDDRULDDRULUURDLLDRRULLURRDLLURDLURDDLULURRDLLDRRULURDLULDRRULDLU = my solution, not much better really
> 
> I got mid 6 with 10.3 ish tps, 67 moves.


I couldn't find anything better either, then I inserted a random move at the start.
15 puzzle (4x4) in 7.996, 51 moves, 6.378tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




2113408912751361151410

LURULDDRULDDRULULDRRULLURRDLLLDRUURDDLURULLDRURDLLU


----------



## Lid (Jun 11, 2014)

11.80 U R U' F' D' R' U2 F D F B' R2 F U2 F2 R2 F R2 L2 F



Spoiler: Reconstruction



x y U' R' F L' D F' D' // X-Cross
U L U L' // 2nd
U' L' U' L // 3rd
R' U' R // 4th
U' R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
U y R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL
40 HTM


----------



## TDM (Jun 11, 2014)

131. 10.77 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D B2 D' L2 U' R' F2 U' B F' L2 U F' U' R2


9524131014681231015711



Spoiler



URRDDLUUURDDDLULULDRURDDLURULURDDLURULDLURDRULDLU


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 11, 2014)

TDM said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> URRDDLUUURDDDLULULDRURDDLURULURDDLURULDLURDRULDLU



URRDDLUUURDDDLUULLDRURDDLUUULDDRUULDRRU*DLUDRULDLU* first try with a mess up at the end...

It should have been:URRDDLUUURDDDLUULLDRURDDLUUULDDRUULDRRU*LDLU* 43 moves


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 12, 2014)

L2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 B2 R' F L D2 B U2 F' U B R2 D

x2//inspection
R F B' L//cross
R' U R U' R' U' R//f2l1
y' U R' U2 R2 U R'//f2l2
L' U' L//f2l3
U R' U' R2 B' R' B//f2l4+partial edge control
U2 r' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' M'// I know this 1 look last layer case!


----------



## TDM (Jun 12, 2014)

B R F U' F2 D2 L' D2 F R' L2 D F2 U' B2 U' F2 U L2 F2 B2, cross colour on D.

D2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D' R2 U2 B2 D2 L' F L' B2 U2 L R U B2 U2, cross colour on U. Got my PB on this.


----------



## mpcuber1 (Jun 12, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> 1-move cross
> L U2 L' U2 B2 R D2 B2 D2 L F2 U' F2 L B R2 D U2 F' R2 U


Ah, a 17.42. That felt good.


----------



## Tanisimo (Jun 12, 2014)

TDM said:


> B R F U' F2 D2 L' D2 F R' L2 D F2 U' B2 U' F2 U L2 F2 B2, cross colour on D.
> 
> D2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D' R2 U2 B2 D2 L' F L' B2 U2 L R U B2 U2, cross colour on U. Got my PB on this.



My solution for the second scramble.

x2 // Inspection
L D2 R' B D' L2 // XCross (6/6)
U R U' R' U2 L' U L // F2L-2 (7/13)
U R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U R' // F2L-3 (12/25)
U R' U' R U2 R' U R // F2L-4 (8/33)
U R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL (8/41)
U // AUF (1/42)


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 13, 2014)

New single PB: full step: 13.14 TPS: 3.96

Scramble: D U' R' L D B' F2 R2 L2 U2 D' B' D R2 B L D2 F L' B' F' L R' F' L (scramble with cross on bottom)

y // inspection
u' L' R F R2 //5 move double x cross
U R U2 R' U2 y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 13 moves: I know, that is horrible for one pair. At least it accidentally paired up the 4th pair though Anyone have a good way of doing these types of cases?
y' R U' R' // 4th pair Lol
F R U R' U' F' R U B' U' R' U R B R' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // T-Perm PLL
U// AUF

52 moves, so still not a very low move count because of the third pair, and two looking the OLL, but 5 move X cross, plus 4 move last pair made this solve really fast for me.


----------



## Julian (Jun 13, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I know, that is horrible for one pair. At least it accidentally paired up the 4th pair though Anyone have a good way of doing these types of cases?


y' L' U L U R' U' R
y' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
Or rotate the other way.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 13, 2014)

Julian said:


> y' L' U L U R' U' R
> y' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
> Or rotate the other way.


Thank you so much. I understand how that works now and can't believe how inefficiently I was doing it before


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> I couldn't find anything better either, then I inserted a random move at the start.
> 15 puzzle (4x4) in 7.996, 51 moves, 6.378tps
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I did UULDLDRRULURDLLLDRRDRUULLULDDRRULURDLDLUU = 41 moves which is optimal


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 13, 2014)

D' F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R' B U' B' F D2 R2 B2 U'

7/9 yellow stickers on 1 face, I've had 2 or 3 other scrambles with 7/9 but never one with 8 or 9


----------



## AndersB (Jun 13, 2014)

L2 U2 R2 B' R2 B2 F' R2 B2 D2 F L' U' L2 D' B' D' F' R'

Got a 6.56 with this, old PB was 8.49



Spoiler



x2 L2 U2 F R’ U F2 // X-cross
U’ y’ R U’ R’ y R’ U’ R // F2L 2
U2’ L’ U L R U’ R’ // F2L 3
Dw R U’ R’ U2 R U R’ // F2L 4
U’ R’ F R B’ R’ F’ R B // OLL
U2 // AUF


----------



## Ispanico (Jun 13, 2014)

10.42 F D2 L2 R2 F D2 L2 B' F2 L2 B' L' B D R' F2 D2 L' D Single PB


Sorry for my noob reconstruction but my avg is 19/20 s

Corce # y' L B L R' F2 
1# U2' R' U R
2# (U R U' R')(U R U' R' ) U' F' U F
3# U2 L' U L U2' L' U L y' U R U' R'
OLL# U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L
PLL# Lw' U R' D2' R U' R' D2 R2


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 13, 2014)

D2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 F L B' D F2 U' B' L' R' U2

Green is insane.


----------



## TDM (Jun 13, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> D2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 F L B' D F2 U' B' L' R' U2


x' y // Inspection
L' D' R' B' // XX-cross (4/4)
y U2 R U' R' U' R' U' R // F2L-3 (8/12)
y L' U L U L' U' L // F2L-4 (7/19)
U F R U R' U' F' // EOCPLL (7/26)
U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 // 2GLL (17/43)


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 14, 2014)

F' L2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 B U2 B U F' L' D F' U' F R U' F2 

White cross.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 14, 2014)

U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 U L F' D R2 U F L2 D B2 U'
L2 D' R2 D' B2 U' F2 D R2 F2 U2 R F2 D2 L B' R2 F L2 F2 D2

Both within 20 solves

Edit: Even better
8.751 R2 D F2 U' R2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 D2 B D2 F L' D2 F' D' U' F U

x2 y'
F U' R2 D R' // Xcross (5/5)
U L U' L' // F2L-2 (4/9)
U L' U L U' y L U' L // F2L-3 (8/17)
R U2 R' // F2L-4 (3/20)


----------



## Renslay (Jun 14, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Edit: Even better
> 8.751 R2 D F2 U' R2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 D2 B D2 F L' D2 F' D' U' F U
> 
> x2 y'
> ...



Not working.

Edit: F2L-3 should be U L' U L U' y L U' *L'*.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 15, 2014)

F2 R2 B U2 R2 D2 F' L2 D2 U2 F D' U2 R' D2 L D B F2 
yellow cross


----------



## TDM (Jun 15, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> F2 R2 B U2 R2 D2 F' L2 D2 U2 F D' U2 R' D2 L D B F2


U' L' U L D2 // X-cross (5/5)
U M' x' U2 R2 U' R' U L' // F2L-2+3 (8/13)
U R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L-4 (8/21)

Nothing good after that.


----------



## Ulbert (Jun 15, 2014)

10.99 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 R' D B R B' U2 F2 D' F2 U F

z2 // Inspection
R' U' R' F // Cross
U' R U R' L U' L' // F2L-1
L' U' L U L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L-2
R U R' // F2L-3
U2 y U R U' R' // F2L-4
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U2 R2 Uw R' U R' U' R Uw' R2 y' R' U R U // PLL

Pretty close to PB. If it only wasn't for the G-Perm... Especially the bad G-Perm...


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 15, 2014)

Just got this pretty weird 

R L U2 F2 U' L2 U' L D2 L' U2 F2 B2 L F2 L2 D2 R


----------



## TDM (Jun 15, 2014)

Ulbert said:


> L' U' L U L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L-2


R U2 R' [U' D] R U R' D'




SirWaffle said:


> R L U2 F2 U' L2 U' L D2 L' U2 F2 B2 L F2 L2 D2 R


y' // Inspection
R2 y L' U L2 U L' // X-cross (setup F2L-2) (6/6)
U2 R' U' R // F2L-2 (4/10)
L U' L' // F2L-3 (3/13)
U R U' R' U' R U' R2 F R U R U' R' F' // WVLS (15/28)
r' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L2 // PLL (9/37)

or

F2 r' F r2 B r' // X-cross (setup F2L-1) (6/6)
U2 R' U' R // F2L-2 (4/10)
U L U2 L' // F2L-3 (4/14)
U R U R' U R U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R // SVLS (14/28)
U2 y' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL (10/38)

I'd say easy as well as weird


----------



## Renslay (Jun 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> y' // Inspection
> F2 r' F r2 B r' // X-cross (setup F2L-1) (6/6)
> U2 R' U' R // F2L-2 (4/10)
> U L U2 L' // F2L-3 (4/14)
> ...



Doesn't work for me.


----------



## TDM (Jun 15, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Doesn't work for me.


Fixed (inspection removed).


----------



## AKOM (Jun 15, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Doesn't work for me.


the inspection is not y', it is nothing


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 16, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> F2 R2 B U2 R2 D2 F' L2 D2 U2 F D' U2 R' D2 L D B F2



y' // Inspection
F R' F' R D2 // Xcross (5/5)
L2 F' L2 F // F2L-2 (4/9)
y U2 R U' R2 U2 y L' U L F // F2L-3&4 / EO (9/18)
U' L2 U2 L' U L U' L U' R U' L U R' U L // ZBLL (16/34)


----------



## ottozing (Jun 16, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> Just got this pretty weird
> 
> R L U2 F2 U' L2 U' L D2 L' U2 F2 B2 L F2 L2 D2 R



wtff

F2
L' U L
U' L U' L' R' U' R
U' R U' R'
L U L'
R' F R B' R' F' R B
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 16, 2014)

SirWaffle said:


> R L U2 F2 U' L2 U' L D2 L' U2 F2 B2 L F2 L2 D2 R



F2 // Cross (1/1)
L' U L2 U L' U2 R' U' R // F2L 1 & 2 (9/10)
L U' L' // F2L-2 (3/13)
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-4 (12/25)
x' U' R U L' U' R' U r // ZBLL (8/33)

Edit:

Better

F2 // Cross (1/1)
L' U L // F2L-1 (3/4)
U' L U' R' U' R // F2L-2 (6/10)
U' R U' R' U L' // F2L-3 & 4 (6/16)
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // PLL (12/28)

Also



ottozing said:


> wtff
> 
> F2
> L' U L
> ...


2GLL: U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R U R' U R U2 R' quick sune combo.


----------



## Ulbert (Jun 16, 2014)

U2 B2 U' L2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B U2 R B2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D

And I totally failed... It ended up being something like 16... Afterwards I noticed I could solve it only doing an y' after the cross and F2L-1 I believe...


----------



## TDM (Jun 16, 2014)

7. 11.02 D2 L2 D F2 D B2 U2 F2 U F2 R' U B U2 F2 D' L2 D2 L U2
F2L was less than half the solve... I missed a 1-look OLL and got an A perm.

20. 19.35 U2 R2 U L2 F2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U R B2 U2 B' F' L' B2 D R' L2 U
Too many pairs... I didn't know what to do.

55. 17.20 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 D' L2 D R' B U R' F2 D' R' F' R2 D'
I suck at easy scrambles.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 16, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> D2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 F L B' D F2 U' B' L' R' U2
> 
> Green is insane.



Two move first block, wow....

y Rw' B' // FB (2) 
U' R' U R' U' Rw' U' Rw U M2 U R // SB (12)
U R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U' R // CMLL (12)
M' U' M' U2 M2 U' M2 U2 // L6E (6) 
Total 32


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 16, 2014)

1.097 F R' F R2 F' R2 F' R
x
R' U R2 U R2 U' R U'

fully one looked.


----------



## AKOM (Jun 16, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Two move first block, wow....
> 
> y Rw' B' // FB (2)
> U' R' U R' U' Rw' U' Rw U M2 U R // SB (12)
> ...




played a little bit with it:

D2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 F L B' D F2 U' B' L' R' U2

y
Rw' B' //LB (2)
U' R' U R' U' Rw' U' R2 U Rw' U (R) //RB (12-1=11)
(R') F R F' Rw U Rw' //CMLL (7-1=6)
U2 M U' M' U2 M' U2 M U M2 U2 //LSE (11)

30 STM


----------



## TDM (Jun 16, 2014)

91. 14.63 R2 U' L2 D U2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 B D' F2 L F2 D U2 B U R
Easy X-cross (hold cross colour on R when scrambling). Nice F2L too, and I had a easy LL but I can't reconstruct.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 16, 2014)

D2 F2 U F2 B R U2 F L' F D2 L2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 from the example solve game.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 16, 2014)

R B2 R' U2 L U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R D' L2 R' U2 B D2 R2 U'

z2
F' U2 R2 u
U2 L' U L U R U R'
y' R U R' U R U' R'
U' r U R' U R U2 r'
U x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'


----------



## Logiqx (Jun 16, 2014)

Prisma scramble with awesome start!

D' R2 F D' U2 B' L F2 D2 R' B L2 D R' U2 F U' L' D' R D R' L2 B2 U

y // inspection
L D // xcross (2/2)
L' U L // F2L-2 (3/5)
R' U R // F2L-3 (3/8)
y U L' U L U2 L' U L // F2L-4 (8/16)

.. using my usual OLL it ended in Gd-perm

R U2' R2’ F R F’ U2 M’ U R U’ r’ // OLL (13/29)
U2 f R f’ R2 u’ R U’ R’ U R’ u R2 // PLL (13/42)

... or using another common OLL you end up with Jb-perm

U' r U R' U R U2 r2 U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL (14/30)
U2 R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ // PLL (14/44)
U // AUF (1/45)


----------



## Julian (Jun 17, 2014)

Logiqx said:


> Prisma scramble with awesome start!
> 
> D' R2 F D' U2 B' L F2 D2 R' B L2 D R' U2 F U' L' D' R D R' L2 B2 U


What a scramble.

y U L U y L U L' D
F' L U' L' F


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 17, 2014)

LOL this is a good scramble for Guidman on 2x2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2


----------



## 5640802 (Jun 17, 2014)

U' R L2 D L' U L D' R B R' F R D B U2 D' F B2 R2 L B2 F D2 B

One move cross on D


----------



## TDM (Jun 17, 2014)

R2 U2 R' U' R2 B' U F L' U B2 R' L' U2 D2 F2 U2 D2 L' D2

x2 R' [F B] D' R' L' // Cross (5/5)
r' F r U r' F r2 B U' r' F // F2L-1+2 (11/16)
[U' D'] R U R' E' // F2L-3 (5/21)
r' F r U' r' F' r // F2L-4 (7/28)
U2 f R U R' U' f' // EOCPLL (7/35)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R // 2GLL (14/49)


L2 U F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B U2 R2 U R' F' L R2 F' U

x2 y' // Inspection
F' [M' x'] // Cross (2/2)
d' R' U R // F2L-1 (4/6)
U L' U' L2 U L' // F2L-2 (6/12)
y' R U R' // F2L-3 (3/15)
U R' U' R U R' U' R // F2L-4 (8/23)

During cross+1 practise 

79. 13.07 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 L B2 F2 L' U' B2 F' D F' L2 D2

x2 y
U2 L2 D L2 D
R' U' R
D R U R' D'
y' L' U2 L
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R
U R U R' U R U2 R'
y' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

16 moves up to LSLL, 24 move F2L, 17 move LL. Total = 41 moves.

3. 15.42 F2 D B2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' R' F' D F2 L' D' L' U2 L' B'
x2 y' U L F' R y' F [U' D'] L E' r' F r // XX-cross (11)


----------



## qaz (Jun 18, 2014)

9.46	B L D R F U' F2 R2 U2 F L F' D' U2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 R D2 R L' U' B'



Spoiler



z2
U D R L U L F' L' //xx-cross
R U R' //third pair
y R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R //fourth pair
U f' L' U' L U f //OLL
U R U R' y L2 u' L U' L' U L' u L2 U' //PLL

39 moves in a speedsolve, not bad (37 taking out AUFs)


----------



## Renslay (Jun 18, 2014)

TDM said:


> 79. 13.07 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 L B2 F2 L' U' B2 F' D F' L2 D2
> 
> x2 y
> U2 L2 D L2 D
> ...



Last F2L is not working.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 18, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Last F2L is not working.




x2 y
U2 L2 D L2 D
R' U' R
D R U R' D'
y' L' U2 L
U' R' U2 *R* U R' U' R
U R U R' U R U2 R'
y' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2


----------



## Ollie (Jun 18, 2014)

D B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 U' R' B' D U' B2 U' R' U' R U', nice for Petrus and otherwise



Spoiler



one move 2x2x2 block and PLL skip (for me anyway)


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 18, 2014)

L2 D U R2 L2 U' F2 L2 U L2 B2 R F' D B F2 D' U2 L' F' R U

D2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U R2 U F2 U F' R B F D' U' F' R F D'


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 18, 2014)

LOL U2 R' U' F2 U R F' R U 2x2 scramble.



Spoiler



z y R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R2


----------



## Renslay (Jun 18, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> LOL U2 R' U' F2 U R F' R U 2x2 scramble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not working.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 18, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Not working.



I fixed the solution.


----------



## TDM (Jun 19, 2014)

236. 9.44 U B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D' B2 R' L' D' F' U B F2 D' F' D2



Spoiler



z2 // Inspection
R' F2 D2 F' // Cross (4/4)
R U' R' U' R U' R' L U2 L' // F2L-1 (10/14) (F2L-2)
y' R U' R' // F2L-3 (3/17)
y' U y' L' U2 R U R' U2 L // WVLS (8/25)
U' r U' L D2 r' F r D2 r2 // PLL (10/35)



3.71 TPS :fp


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 19, 2014)

TDM said:


> 236. 9.44 U B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D' B2 R' L' D' F' U B F2 D' F' D2



z2 // Inspection
R' F2 D2 F' // Cross (4/4)
R U R' // F2L-1 (3/7)
S' L S// F2L-2 (3/10)
U' R' U R // F2L-3 (4/14)
U2 L U L2 // F2L-4 (4/18)
U2 L U2 r U' r' F // CLL (7/25)
y r' U' R U M' U' R' U R // ELL (9/34)


Dat F2L

Edit: 
0.924 F R U R' F R U2


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 19, 2014)

Dat white cross on the U face for this 3x3 scramble R2 B2 L B2 F2 L2 U2 L U2 R2 U' F2 L B U' R' D' B' L' R


----------



## Ulbert (Jun 19, 2014)

10.48 R' D R2 B' U' D' R' B D F R D' B2 R2 F2 B2 R2 D F2 B2 U2

I didn't made any reconstruction because I was to la... uuh I mean because I don't really remember the exact solution...


----------



## qaz (Jun 19, 2014)

L' U2 L' D2 U2 B2 L D2 R F2 D2 F' U' F' D2 F2 L' R2 B2 D2

really nice for bld (edges)


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 20, 2014)

D' F2 B2 L D B' R2 L2 D2 F' U F B R2 L F D L F B' D2 U2 R2 L U2 

yellow is interesting. 2/3 of a layer.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 20, 2014)

Bw B' Lw2 Rw2 Uw Lw2 Rw Fw Rw2 B' D' U Bw' Uw' Rw R' Lw2 B2 Uw2 B R' Fw' F' B R2 F D2 Rw Fw' B' R2 Lw Bw L D2 R' Fw' Lw2 F2 R F' Fw' B2 D' U B' Fw2 Bw' Lw' L' Bw2 D2 Lw' D' B' R' U Fw2 Lw2 Bw'

Those centers. I haven't even posted in like a year that's how good they are. I got a 1:15.something.


----------



## Hypocrism (Jun 20, 2014)

B R2 F2 L U R2 L2 B U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 D' B2

Easy x-cross and able to predict first pair and identify second pair. Daym.


----------



## Ulbert (Jun 20, 2014)

9.87 F2 L' D2 U2 R' D2 R' B D' L2 U2 F2 L2 D' L' F' D2 B2

x2 // Inspection
D' R D2 F2 R2 // X-Cross
U' R' U R L U L' U L U' L' // F2L-2
y' L U L' U L U' L' // F2L-3
y L' U L // F2L-4
y Rw U2 R' U' R U' Rw' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL

This wasn't exactly how it was done, or the F2L pairs was done in the same order as I reconstructed but they were solved from andother angle I believe. Same thing aplies to the last layer, same cases but from another angle. This was atleast the closest reconstruction I came up with...


----------



## TDM (Jun 20, 2014)

403. 10.73 D2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 D' L' B R D' F' R2 B R F2 U'

x2 y'
L' B R2 U L2 F D' L D
U' R U' R' U' L' U' L
R U R' U' R U' R' y R' U' R
U' L' U2 L d' L U L'
U2 f R U R' U' f'
U R R' R U' L' U R' U' L U U2

Easy X-cross and LL; F2L wasn't great.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 20, 2014)

TDM said:


> 403. 10.73 D2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 D' L' B R D' F' R2 B R F2 U'
> 
> x2 y'
> L' B R2 U L2 F' D' L D
> ...



Not working.


----------



## TDM (Jun 20, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Not working.


Fixed.

E: 458. 12.60 D R2 D' F2 U2 B2 D F2 U2 B' D B L' U' L2 B' D B' D2 U'

x2 y'
R' F' y' U' F2 U L
R U M' B r'
etc

I didn't do the cross like that (I don't even think I did an X-cross) but I had an easy OLLCP (F R U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R F').

493. 12.14 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 L' D2 U2 B L2 D2



Spoiler



x2 y' [D' U] R U2 R U R' // XX-cross (6/6)



57. 12.58 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 F D U' B F2 L' F' D2 B2 L D

x2 y' // Inspection
D U2 L [D2 U'] F' // 3/4 cross (5/5)
U' R' U R U' R U' R' // 223 (8/13)
U' L2 // XX-cross (2/15)
E' r' F r [D U] // F2L-3 (5/20)
y' l F R U' R' U l' // F2L-4 (7/27)
F U R U' R' F' // OLL (6/33)
y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' r' F r // PLL (14/37)

E: This scramble is amazing for Roux as well; I found a 38 STM solution.

F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 F D U' B F2 L' F' D2 B2 L D

y2 x // Inspection
R2 y' L2 U2 M y // Left block (4/4)
U R' U M r' U' r2 U2 R' U R / M2 r U R' // Right block (15/19)
R' U R2 D Rw' U2 Rw D' R2 U' R // CMLL (11/30)
M U M' / U' M U2 M / U' // LSE (8/38)


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 21, 2014)

If only I knew L5C... skewb:

R B L' B L' U' B' L B' L


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 21, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> If only I knew L5C... skewb:
> 
> R B L' B L' U' B' L B' L



step 1) learn how to turn as fast as antoine
step 2) ???
step 3) sub-2 stackmat easy
step 4) profit


----------



## kcl (Jun 21, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> step 1) learn how to turn as fast as antoine
> step 2) ???
> step 3) sub-2 stackmat easy
> step 4) profit



you have no clue how skewb works do you


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 21, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> you have no clue how skewb works do you



U-perm, U-perm. Done.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 21, 2014)

1.060 F R' U' R F
2x2 Stackmat pb


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 21, 2014)

D' B2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D R2 D2 B' D2 L' D' L D' R D L' 

1 move 2x2x2


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 21, 2014)

0.400 U R' U' R 2x2


----------



## Ulbert (Jun 21, 2014)

15.06 R D2 U2 L' R2 F2 R' D F' U' R2 D B' L' R' U B2 R2

y // Inspection
U2 R' F y D R' D' // Cross
U' R U' R' U R' U2 R z U' R U z' // F2L-1
R U2 R2 U' R // F2L-2
y R' U' R U' y R U R' // F2L-3
z R' U R2 U' R2 U R' U' z' // F2L-4
Rw y R U R' U' z' y R' // OLL
z R U2 R U R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R // PLL

This was OH btw, if it wasn't obvious enough


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 21, 2014)

R2 B2 D2 B' L2 B R2 B L2 R2 F R B L' F2 D2 L F2 R2 F

orange cross + 1 f2l edge solved


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 21, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> R2 B2 D2 B' L2 B R2 B L2 R2 F R B L' F2 D2 L F2 R2 F
> 
> orange cross + 1 f2l edge solved



All edges are oriented as well

Edit: 
z2 y // Inspection
R L B' U' R U R' L'// 2x2x3 (8/8)
U' L' U' L2 U2 L2 U' L // Left Block (8/16)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // CLL (7/23)
M' U M U2 M' U M // ELL (7/30)


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 21, 2014)

Ridiculous Roux Scramble for my PB:

Time: 13.14

F2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D2 U' F L2 B' L D B R2 B2 L R

F' R U' B // FB (4)
U' M' U R2 U M U2 M' Rw U R' U' M2 U2 M Rw' U' R // SB (18)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CMLL J Perm (13)
U M' U M U2 M' U2 M U // L6E (9)
// Total 44 TPS: 3.35

alg.cubing.net


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 21, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> step 1) learn how to turn as fast as antoine
> step 2) ???
> step 3) sub-2 stackmat easy
> step 4) profit



But my ao100 is sub antoine D:


----------



## kcl (Jun 21, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> But my ao100 is sub antoine D:



Don't bother, tried to explain it to him last night lol


----------



## TDM (Jun 21, 2014)

28. 2.44 U F' R U R' F



Spoiler



U R' is easy layer, CLL begins with R U', they cancel out. My solution:
y' L' U R' U' L *U U2*


----------



## Julian (Jun 21, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> D' B2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D R2 D2 B' D2 L' D' L D' R D L'
> 
> 1 move 2x2x2


(premove D2)
L B' D' F D' F' D' R2 D R' B2 R

F2L in 13


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 22, 2014)

lol look at this: F2 L2 B' U2 B D2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 U R2 B L F2 R D L2 U2 (qqtimer)
double x-cross + 2gen: (solved pair + very fast last pair) + easy oll + ok pll

got it just now in an oh avg
15.952 (decent, prob. could've been better) (I avg like 20/and maybe sub 20 )

tried it 2h:
8.509 (very good)


----------



## TDM (Jun 22, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> F2 L2 B' U2 B D2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 U R2 B L F2 R D L2 U2


Couldn't find anything 2-gen, but still very easy:
D2 B U F2 R' // X-cross (5/5)
d R' U R2 U' R' // F2L-2 (6/11) (setup F2L-3)
d' R' U R // F2L-3 (4/15)
U' y' R U' R' // F2L-4 (4/19)
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL (7/26)
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL (10/36)


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 22, 2014)

9.127 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U F2 L2 U2 L B L B' U R D' B2 L' U2
U L' D L' U' R' // Xcross (6/6)
U' L U L' // F2l-2 (4/10)
R' L' U2 R L // F2L-3 (5/15)
y U' R U R' // F2L-4 (4/19)

Should have been so much faster.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 22, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 9.127 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U F2 L2 U2 L B L B' U R D' B2 L' U2
> U L' D L' U' R' // Xcross (6/6)



nice x-cross, did you see it in inspection?


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 22, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> nice x-cross, did you see it in inspection?


Nope, I saw the F2L pair in BR.


----------



## mns112 (Jun 22, 2014)

lucky pra
U B' U' R B' R' B' L' l r' b


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 22, 2014)

Dat U face on this 2x2 scramble R2 F U2 F R2 F U F2 R2

Another funky 2x2 scramble. R2 U2 F' R' U' F' R U R'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 22, 2014)

0.806 U R2 F2 R' U F2 U' R'
U' R' U2 R' F2 R2 U2
Solution was less moves than the scramble.


----------



## Renslay (Jun 22, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 0.806 U R2 F2 R' U F2 U' R'
> U' R' U2 R' F2 R2 U2
> Solution was less moves than the scramble.



Except it's not working.


----------



## TDM (Jun 22, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Except it's not working.


Do an x2 before the solution.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 22, 2014)

U L U' R' U' L' B U r' b u' Awesome Pyra scramble.

One move to finish the orange side on this 2x2 scramble F U2 F2 U' R U' F2 U2


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 23, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Dat U face on this 2x2 scramble R2 F U2 F R2 F U F2 R2



a solved face on a 2x2 scramble is nothing special


----------



## TDM (Jun 23, 2014)

14. 1:04.82 Fw2 B U L Rw' U F B2 Uw' F B Uw' Fw' Uw' F' L F' B Rw' R' Fw' R B' Uw' Rw2 U' R2 F Uw2 Rw' F L' R D' L2 Fw' B2 Rw R F

x y // Inspection
D' r' [U' D'] r2 // Centre1 (4/4)
x' U r U' l' // Centre2 (4/8)
z U // Edge1 (1/9)
R' F' l L U // Edge2 (5/14)
L' U2 L2 // Edge3 (3/17)
3r2 U 3r // HCentre3 (3/20)
r2 U2 3r // HCentre4 (3/23)
r' U 3r // HCentre5 + Centre3 (3/26)
r2 U' r2 U r // Centre4 (5/31)
r U2 r' U' r // Centre5 (5/36)
R' F' U F U' // Setup edge4 (5/41)
l U' R' U 2R' F2 z' // Edge4 (6/47)

lol, centres and three cross edges in 36 moves.

2. 25.46 D' B2 U' L2 D F2 U B2 D' L2 U L F L' D U R B2 R F2
z2 y // Inspection
u R2 u' R2 u' R2 u2 // Left block (7/7)


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 24, 2014)

9.906 B2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 D' R2 D' F2 U' R' U F D R2 F D B2 L' B

My solution:
y' //Inspection
L' R2 F R2 F' U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' // XXcross (11/11)
y U' R U R' U R U' R' // F2L-3 (8/19)
y' U r U' r' F // F2L-4 (5/24)
U R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' // OLLCP (14/38)
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U // EPLL (10/48)


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 24, 2014)

L2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D L2 B2 R' D' B' D' U2 L2 B R2 D' R'
but I got an N-Perm and DNFed lol


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 24, 2014)

GlowingSausage said:


> L2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D L2 B2 R' D' B' D' U2 L2 B R2 D' R'
> but I got an N-Perm and DNFed lol



x' z // Inspection
L2 U' R' U L2 U2 L' x' U R // XXcross (9/9)
U' L U L' // F2L-3 (4/13)
y U' R U R' U R U R' // F2L-4 (8/21)
U R' B' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U' B R // ZBLL (13/34)


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 24, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> x' z // Inspection
> L2 U' R' U L2 U2 L' x' U R // XXcross (9/9)
> U' L U L' // F2L-3 (4/13)
> y U' R U R' U R U R' // F2L-4 (8/21)
> U R' B' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U' B R // ZBLL (13/34)



I tried the scramble and got a 7.864 ^^ (PB is a handscrambled 7.13 )
and a 10.252 not counting as PB obviously 

My first reconstruction ever :

z2 || inspection
R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R F' || double-xcross
U' L U L' y' U' L' U L || F2L-3
U R U' R' U2 y' x' R U' R' U x || F2L-4
U r U R' U' L' U R U' || LL


 z2  inspection  R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R F'  double-xcross  U' L U L' y' U' L' U L  F2L-3  U R U' R' U2 y' x' R U' R' U x  F2L-4  U r U R' U' L' U R U'  LL 

I failed at this scramble but whatever :
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U 
*R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'* || the same lol
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'


----------



## TDM (Jun 24, 2014)

69. 14.11 F2 U2 R2 D U2 R2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 R D F2 L D B' L D R2 U'

71. 12.74 L2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 D' R2 L2 D2 B' D' B D' L D' R L' F D U2
Easy X-cross on U


----------



## xsolver (Jun 25, 2014)

B L B' R F2 B' D2 F B' D' F2 L2 B' U2 D' F' D' L2 F2 D U B2 U2 F2 B

Really nice flow on this one. One of my best solves.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 25, 2014)

Weird

(y' x') L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 R' D B F' L U2 B L'



Spoiler



z' x' D2 R' F D // cross
y' D2 R U R' D2 y' U R U' R' // keyhole + 1st pair
U' L' U L d' R U R' // 2nd pair
R' U R y U R U R' // 3rd pair
y U R U R' // F2L
R' D R D' R' D R U R' D' R D R' D' R U' // CLL
R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r' // ELL


----------



## TDM (Jun 25, 2014)

69. 0.98 D B2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 D F2 R2 U' B' U' L B2 D2 L U F2 R2 D

Bad scramble to accidentally start the timer on :/ Got 9.33 on it.



Spoiler



z2 // Inspection
L R D' R' // Cross (4/4)
U' L U' L' R U' R2 U R // F2L-1+2 (9/13)
U' L U' L' y' R U R' // F2L-3 (7/20)
r' F r U' F R U R' F' // VHLS (9/29)
L U L' U L U2 L' // OCLL (7/36)
F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL (12/48)

5.14 TPS


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 26, 2014)

12.475 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 L2 U2 L' U B D2 R' D2 F2 R2 L
Green Cross:
x z2
F U' F' R U R2 // XXcross


----------



## Lid (Jun 26, 2014)

Something else than all those 3x3x3's ...

Square-1: (-5, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-3, -4) / (6, 0)

Shape: [y2] 0,2/-3,-2/2,-3/-2,-1/-3,0/
CO+EO: 0,-2/
CP+Forced EPskip: 3,2/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/2,4


----------



## TDM (Jun 26, 2014)

Lid said:


> Something else than all those 3x3x3's ...


sorry

34. 12.11 L2 U2 F2 U B2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B F2 D' B2 R B2 F2 R' F' D2
z2 // Inspection
F2 U2 R2 U' R' // 222 
L2 y' L' R U R' F2 // 223

Couldn't find anything decent past here, so just a Petrus finish:
y' R U R' F' R U2 R' // EO
y' U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R U R2 U' R' U R U' R' // F2L
U' R U' L' U R' U' L // OCLL (sune would give opposite swap)
U' r U' L D2 r' F r D2 r2 // PLL


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 26, 2014)

R L R' L' R L' R' U b' r cool Pyra scramble.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jun 27, 2014)

D2 F2 R2 B2 L F2 R2 U2 L D2 F R D2 U' R B' D B' L'


Spoiler



y' R2 D F' R' F2
y' U' L' U L
y U' L' U L
y R U' R'
L' U' L


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 27, 2014)

D2 U2 B2 L F2 L' F2 L2 R' D2 R2 D B' F2 D B2 L2 B' D' U 
yellow cross

10.648
Could have been sub 10...


----------



## TDM (Jun 27, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> D2 U2 B2 L F2 L' F2 L2 R' D2 R2 D B' F2 D B2 L2 B' D' U


Premove: x2

y' // Inspection
[D' U] R' F // Cross (3/3)
U R U' R2 U R // F2L-1 (6/9)
d' L U L' // F2L-2 (4/13)
d' R U' R' y R' U' R // F2L-3 (7/20)
*U2 L' U L* // F2L-2 (4/24)
*L' U' L U'* L' U L U' L U L2 U L2 U2 L' U2 // 2GLL (16/40)

7 moves cancel, 33 STM/34 HTM.

Next: B2 D R2 L2 D' R2 D B2 D U' L' U' R2 D L2 F D R D F2 U2


----------



## kcl (Jun 27, 2014)

F D F' B R L D' F L B L' B2 R' D2 R2 L' D2 F2 L' B2

two blocks built, lol


----------



## TDM (Jun 27, 2014)

191. 13.66 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U B2 D B2 L2 U' B' U L F L D L D2 B2 R' U2

wat
I did something random I have no chance of reconstructing; I panicked. All I know is XX-cross on the same colours as this 2x2x3:

z2 D U2 R' D2 B2 U B F // 223

Easy petrus EO:
R' U2 y R U R' // EO

Nice F2L:
y' R' U2 R U' R U R U' R
U R' U R U2 R' U R

Horrible LL, either sune V perm or niklas F perm


U B2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 D B2 F' L R F' L R' B D B'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 28, 2014)

scramble: *U B2 U L F2 U' L' B2 R B R2 L2 B R2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 R2*

Easy cross, super lucky F2L, lowish move count

z2 y' L2 U D' R' D R' // Cross //6/6
D2 R U' R' D2 // F2L #1 // 5/11
y' U2 R U2' R2 U R // F2L #2 //6/17
y U' L' U L // F2L #3 //4/21
U R' U2 R // F2L #4 // 4/25 
R' U2 R2 u R' U R U' R u' R' // OLL // 11/36
y' x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 // PLL // 10/46


----------



## TDM (Jun 28, 2014)

6158121511390410132714



Spoiler: Solution



LDDRRULUULDDDRUULDDRULLDRUURULLDDRURULLDDRUULDRRULDLURRDLULDRUL



25. 14.29 D' L2 U' B2 D F2 D' L2 U' F2 U R' B2 D U B F L F' R'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 29, 2014)

I tried FMC...

D L2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 R2 F' L B D2 F R B2 R2 B 
x z' //inspection
D F2 L D' F//cross (5/5)
R2 u' R2 u *R2*//F2l1+ lucky f2l2 (5/10)
*R* U R'//f2l3 (3/13)
y' L' U2 L U' F* R U R' F'*//F2l4+ VHLS +OCLL skip (9/22)
*F R U' R'* U R U R2 F' R U R U' R'//Inverse T perm because cancellations. (14/36)

all in all with rotations eliminated and wide turns made into regular turns: 
L D2 F L' D B2 L' D2 L B' R B' U' R2 U R' F R D R D2 F' D R D R' D' 27 HTM


----------



## TDM (Jun 29, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I tried FMC...
> 
> D L2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 U' F2 L2 U L2 R2 F' L B D2 F R B2 R2 B
> x z' //inspection
> ...


wat... 27 move CFOP solve


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> wat... 27 move CFOP solve



If this had been in comp (I wouldn't do FMC in comp anyway), I would have gotten the NR...


----------



## TDM (Jun 29, 2014)

69. 11.49 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 B R D' R' U L2 D R2 L U'

The most lol 3x3 scramble I've ever had... and I failed.


Spoiler



x2
F L U F
U2 y R2
d' r' F r R U' R'
U' y' R U R' U R U R'
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
y2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L

6 move 2x2x3, 8 move XX-cross, 39 HTM total.



I also found this solution by accident whilst trying to find a better LL:


Spoiler



x2
F L U F
U2 y R2
d' r' F r R U' R'
U2 y R U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U' R U R'
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U'



My actual solution was 45 moves, 3.92 TPS. Not even sup-4. Wow.

E:


TDM said:


> 69. 11.49 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 B R D' R' U L2 D R2 L U'
> 
> The most lol 3x3 scramble I've ever had


But in a close second...
146. 14.29 B2 D R2 F2 D R2 D B2 D' B2 U' L D F' D B2 U B L D' R2 U


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 29, 2014)

9.672 L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 R2 U2 B' F2 D' R2 L B' F' D U' F U'
Solved 2x2x2


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 29, 2014)

2.63 F2 R' F U2 F' 2x2 scramble


Spoiler



Solution y2 F R2 F' R U2


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 29, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> 2.63 F2 R' F U2 F' 2x2 scramble
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


0.90 stackmat


----------



## Amress (Jun 29, 2014)

D F2 R2 D U D' U' L' D' B' R U2 B2 F D F' L2

D U D' U'?

I got this on prisma btw


----------



## TDM (Jun 29, 2014)

Amress said:


> D F2 R2 D U D' U' L' D' B' R U2 B2 F D F' L2
> 
> D U D' U'?
> 
> I got this on prisma btw


Screenshot? Never seen anything like that before...
Also a 13 move scramble with cancellations, very short.


----------



## Amress (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## TDM (Jun 29, 2014)

Amress said:


> View attachment 4227


I haven't had anything like this on any puzzle in Prisma before. I've only seen it on bad old style scramblers.


Spoiler



Also it's easy to fake scrambles like that  Not saying you did though. But img for an example.


Has anyone else who uses Prisma had this, or something similar, happen to them before?


----------



## Amress (Jun 29, 2014)

I know u aren't saying the i faked this, but just in case someone else thinks i did... what would the point of faking this be?


----------



## kcl (Jun 29, 2014)

Amress said:


> I know u aren't saying the i faked this, but just in case someone else thinks i did... what would the point of faking this be?



There isn't a point, idiots just try it from time to time xD


----------



## TDM (Jun 30, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> There isn't a point, idiots just try it from time to time xD


Yeah... trying to look special and getting something else nobody else has had, I guess? Aside from attention, I see no point in faking it.

17. 11.48 L2 B2 D' F2 U R2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 R F L' B L2 D B2 L' B' R2

x2
L F R' y U R' F D2
U L U' L' R U' R'
U' R' U R L' U L
U y R' U R
U' R' F R F'
l' U' L U R U' r' F
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U

44 STM.


U F2 L2 F2 D' U' B2 D' F2 U2 R' F2 L B' R D R2 F2 U R


----------



## Julian (Jun 30, 2014)

u B' U F' D2 F' B' U2 r2 L D f2 u' D' F2 B' f2 R2 F B2 D2 B' L u' F u2 F2 B R u' F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F2 U F' D R'

Maybe the craziest 4x4 scramble I've ever gotten.
I got 32.34, with 13-move centres.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 1, 2014)

Julian said:


> u B' U F' D2 F' B' U2 r2 L D f2 u' D' F2 B' f2 R2 F B2 D2 B' L u' F u2 F2 B R u' F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F2 U F' D R'
> 
> Maybe the craziest 4x4 scramble I've ever gotten.
> I got 32.34, with 13-move centres.



8 moves


----------



## VeryKewlName (Jul 1, 2014)

3x3: B U' D2 R' U R' B' F U2 B2 R L' B' L2 B' F' U' L U2 L2 B2 L2 D' L U2

Easy xcross. I got 12.81.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 1, 2014)

Julian said:


> u B' U F' D2 F' B' U2 r2 L D f2 u' D' F2 B' f2 R2 F B2 D2 B' L u' F u2 F2 B R u' F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F2 U F' D R'
> 
> Maybe the craziest 4x4 scramble I've ever gotten.
> I got 32.34, with 13-move centres.


and for those of us who prefer yau:

z2 y U' R U' F2 U f2 U B2

edit: oh wait it's easier if you don't get all fancy z' x' R' U b2 L F r' U


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 1, 2014)

R2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D F' R2 F2 D U2 R' F D' F2 U2
Blue cross
lol


----------



## Villyer (Jul 1, 2014)

TDM said:


> Has anyone else who uses Prisma had this, or something similar, happen to them before?



I've never had a 3x3 scramble in Prisma where the front half of the scramble was outside the set <U,D,R2,F2,L2,B2>, something must have really messed up internally for that to have happened.


----------



## TDM (Jul 1, 2014)

15 puzzle (4x4) in 6.049, 49 moves, 8.101tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




1628511157301012913414

RULLDRULDRDLURDDLUUULDDRULDDRU*LUDR*URU*LDUR*L*LDUR*DLU



I think I found all the fails...


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 2, 2014)

PB skewb single, stackmat. 

.606 U R U R B R U' R'

obviously not comp legal


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 2, 2014)

wow guys... LL Skip!!!!!!

Scramble: R' L' B2 D' L' F D F2 U' R' D2 L U2 L U2 B2 R' L2 B2 

y2
Cross: U F2 R2 U' y F R' F'
F2L: y' L' U L
U2 R U2 R' U y R U R'
U2 L' U' L R' U' R 
y' U R U R' U2 R U2 R' (create pair)
U R' F R F' U2

And it wasn't even PB


----------



## Julian (Jul 2, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Cross: U F2 R2 U' y F R' F'


maybe U F2 R U' R B'
or U F2 R2 U' l U' l'
or U F2 R2 U r' U r



> y' U R U R' U2 R U2 R' (create pair)


maybe U' y' R' F' R U R U' R' F
or U2 L' U L F' L F L'

Congrats on the skip


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah, that last pair was pretty bad, I would normally do one of the two you listed, but I got a LL skip because of it, so I'm not complaining! Lol


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jul 4, 2014)

98. 11.958 F2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F' D2 L2 U' L D2 L F' L U2
Oh my.
2 move xcross on white


----------



## TDM (Jul 5, 2014)

47. 12.47 B2 F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F' L' F2 U' B' R2 B D U2 R2 U'

Time wasn't great...


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 5, 2014)

8.661 U2 B2 U F2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B' D R' F' L F R' B2 L' U2
y2
F U' R' D

4 Move Xcross with F2L edges oriented

Edit: I fail so hard, solve after this: LL was sune and it was barely sub 11, should have been a counting 8.


----------



## TDM (Jul 5, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> U2 B2 U F2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B' D R' F' L F R' B2 L' U2
> y2 *// Inspection*
> F U' R' D *// X-cross (4/4)*


R U2 R' [U D'] R U' R' [D U'] // F2L-2 (setup F2L-3) (8/12)
R U R' // F2L-3 (3/15)
L U L' U' L U L' // F2L-4 (7/22)
U' F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F // OLL (11/33)
r' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L2 // PLL (9/42)

I saw the F2L-3 setup coming before I'd started it. 9.89 because of fail LL.

79. 11.72 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U L2 U2 B' L' D2 L2 U2 F2 D R' U2

OLL done before 7. I hate V perms.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 5, 2014)

F' R F2 U' F' R2 F' U' F U'


----------



## TDM (Jul 5, 2014)

145. 10.80 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 D F2 L' B L' B U2 L F U F' U

x2
R' F' B2 D2
U L U L'
R U R'
R' U2 R U R' U' R
L' U' L U L' U' L U' R' U' R
U2 L' U L
U2 L' U' L U r' U' r' F
U2 M2 U M U2 M' U M2

With about 6-8 moves cancelled because of other fails.

E: 147. 11.90 D' R2 U B2 D2 U' F2 U' R' U L2 B' F2 U' L' B D2 R D2

Time to start a TTW session...
1.43	U F2 R F R2 F' R2 U' R2 U F'


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 5, 2014)

just got this from qqtimer: L' B L2 F' R' D B' R2 D' R' D2 F B2 R2 U2 B R2 B' D2 R2 B2


----------



## TDM (Jul 5, 2014)

20. 23.83 U2 L2 D L2 U' B2 F2 U R2 D' B2 R B' U2 B' D2 R U2 R' B D'

Sucks to get a cross skip when you're doing OH if you don't use CFOP for OH... I used CFOP though, and despite having to use 2-look OLL and getting an A perm (not too bad I guess) I got a good time.


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 5, 2014)

U R U R2 U R' U2 R' U2
lel 2x2


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 6, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> U R U R2 U R' U2 R' U2
> lel 2x2



0.69 stackmat kek


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 6, 2014)

Uw' Lw' B Rw' R U' B2 D' U Lw' U' Rw2 Lw B2 R2 U Fw D L2 Dw2 Fw D' U' R2 L' U2 Bw' F Lw2 Dw' Bw2 Fw2 B D Fw R L2 F' Dw' Uw2 F L' D' R Fw D2 Dw Rw L Uw' Rw' R Uw2 L Lw2 Dw2 L D' Dw' Fw2

orange centers lol (this is for 5x5 btw)


----------



## TDM (Jul 6, 2014)

129. 11.84 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D R2 L2 D2 B' R' U B' D F' R2 D2 L2 B L'



Spoiler



z2 // Inspection
F' R' y' R U R' // X-cross (5/5)
y' L' U2 L // F2L-2 (3/8)
Can't reconstruct past there, but LL was F sexy F', adj-flip Z perm ELL.



141. 12.77 D' B2 U R2 D R2 F2 U' L2 U2 F D B2 U' B2 F2 U2 R U' R'



Spoiler: The solution I was supposed to do



x2 y // Inspection
L' F' L' U' R U R // X-cross (setup F2L-2) (7/7)
U2 y' R U' R2 U R // F2L-2 (6/13)
U R U' R' L U2 L' // F2L-3 (7/20)
U R U' R' d r' F r // F2L-4 (8/28)
U M' U M U2 M' U M // OLL (8/36)
U2 y l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL (10/46)

I failed the setup in the cross, which I didn't expect, making the solve even worse.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 7, 2014)

Skewb

2. 2.66 L' R' L' U' R' B L B


----------



## TDM (Jul 7, 2014)

161. 13.06 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 U B2 D' R2 B2 U B R2 L' B' F R2 B L2 D2 L'

z2 y
R' D2 R D'
R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R
U' R U R' U2 R U' R'

Can't reconstruct past there, but F2L was easy and OLL was R' U' R' F R F' U R. Gb perm.

52. 12.00 L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' R2 F D' L U' R' U' R' D2 B2 D'

x2 y
R' D2 R U y' R' F R D R U R' U' y' L' U L u // (fail) X-cross (16/16)
U y L U' L' // F2L-2 (4/20)
R U R' U' R U' R' U' L' U' L // F2L-3 (11/31)
U' L' U2 L U l' U R [U' x'] // VHLS (9/40) (OCLL skip)
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL (9/49)


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 7, 2014)

F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' B D' R D' F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D'

x2 // Inspection
D' U' R2 U L // Xcross (5/5)
y' U2 D R U' R' D' // F2L-2 (6/11)
f R' f' // F2L-3 (3/14)
r' U' F U M' // F2L-4 / EO (5/19)
U' R U' R' U' L U' R U L' U // ZBLL (11/30)

Not my solution, just the same Xcross. Also Interesting: 

x2 // Inspection
D' U' R2 U L // Xcross (5/5)
y' U2 D R U' R' D' // F2L-2 (6/11)
U' L' U L // F2L-3 (4/15)
f U R' U' f' // F2L-4 / EO (5/20)
y R' U' R U' R' U' L U' R U L' U2 // ZBLL (12/32)
Same LS+LL from a different angle if you insert the FL F2l Pair instead of the BR.


----------



## TDM (Jul 7, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> f U R' U' f' // F2L-4 / EO (5/20)


Another VHLS from that angle:  R2 F R F' R. I find it faster that your one.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> Another VHLS from that angle:  R2 F R F' R. I find it faster that your one.




Normally I use r' U r U' r' U' r, This was just FMC, so I tried multiple LS and found the one the gave the best LL.

some easy 2x2 scrambles:

F' R F' R2 F U' R F'
U F' R' U2 R' U R' U' R'
U' R2 F' U2 F U2 F
U' F2 U F' U2 F R2 F2 R' U'
R2 U' R F U R2 F R'

Edit: Weird, these came one after another

U F U' R F U R2 U2
z2 y' // Inspection
F' R' F' R // Face (4/4)
U' R U' R' F R U2 R' F // EG-1 (9/13)

U F R' U2 R U R2 U F
y // Inspection
R' F' R' F' R2 // Face (5/5)
U' R' F R U2 R' F U' // EG-1 (8/13)


----------



## TDM (Jul 7, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Normally I use r' U r U' r' U' r


That's a good alg. You can even setup to it and get R' U R U' r' U r U' r' U' r, which is very nice too. There's so many F2L tricks I don't know about... stuff like L' U L F R U2 R' F', this, R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2/R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2... I've only learned these very recently. It makes me want to learn algorithmic F2L.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 7, 2014)

D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 D' F R D' F' R2 F R B' F'
z2 y
L U L' D R D L2 U R U' F R' F' // XXXcross

Only saw the XXcross in inspection and going for the XXXcross failed the solve, still cool though.


----------



## Ulbert (Jul 7, 2014)

R2 D2 R2 D2 B R2 B L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 L F' U' R D' U R' D'

I messed up the whole XXcross. It was just to hard without breaking up the 1x2x3 block that was already made for me... I would love to see Alex using this scramble.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 7, 2014)

Ulbert said:


> R2 D2 R2 D2 B R2 B L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 L F' U' R D' U R' D'



x
U R' U R r U R U' M2 U R U M U' M' *U' R* (17)
*R' U2* R' D' R U2 R' D R2 (9-3)
U M' U M U2 M U M' U M2 U' M' u2 M' u2 (15)
alg.cubing.net

38 STM. Nah, not that good. There is nothing good in the second block.

I tried a different strategy for the second block:

x
U2 r2 U2 r' U' R2 U' r' R' U' R U R2 U' R' U r (17)
U2 l U R' D R U2 R' D' R U l' (12)
U M' U M' U' M U2 M (8)
alg.cubing.net

Bit better, but still the SB is long...
37 STM.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 7, 2014)

9.272 D2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U' L' D B' D' R2 L2 D F2 D'


----------



## TDM (Jul 7, 2014)

Renslay said:


> There is nothing good in the second block.


I couldn't find anything good either, so I decided it wasn't worth posting my solution... for a first block skip, it isn't a great Roux scramble.
E: and jarcs isn't working either, great...


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 7, 2014)

Within 120 skewb solves, I got these incredibly similar scrambles:

3.821[5.75 tps] L B U' R' B R U' B L 

3.715[5.92 tps] U R' U' B L R L' B'

4.554 R U' R' L R B U' R'


----------



## Ulbert (Jul 7, 2014)

Renslay said:


> There is nothing good in the second block.



Haha, at first I was so shocked about the "easy" scramble so I wasn't really paying attention to the second block... But after a while I noticed that it sucked... Should have added that but was to lazy to edit the post again... Btw, are the reconstructions based on timed solves or just "example solves"? Because your move count is according to speedsolving wiki 10 moves lower than usual!


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 7, 2014)

I found a 13 move solution for the second block, but it lead to a bad LSE case.

edit: this is it: x U2 M2 U2 r' U M' U R U M R U R


----------



## Renslay (Jul 7, 2014)

Ulbert said:


> Haha, at first I was so shocked about the "easy" scramble so I wasn't really paying attention to the second block... But after a while I noticed that it sucked... Should have added that but was to lazy to edit the post again... Btw, are the reconstructions based on timed solves or just "example solves"? Because your move count is according to speedsolving wiki 10 moves lower than usual!



Example solve.

But here is a timed solve (I forgot my solutions above, so trust me, this is a completely new solution, first try, speedsolve, reconstructed after timing):

z x2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B R2 B L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 L F' U' R D' U R' D'

9.10

x
U' r' U M' U' R U2 R' U' R U / M R U M2 U2 r U r' (19)
U R U' L' U R' U' L (8)
U' M U2 M' U2 M' U' M' / U2 M2 U' / M' U2 M U2 (15)
alg.cubing.net

42 STM, which is short, but nothing extraordinary.
But the time would be my PB.

Note that I did a cube rotation before the scramble, so the colors of the first block become my familiar color scheme.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 7, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> I found a 13 move solution for the second block, but it lead to a bad LSE case.
> 
> edit: this is it: x U2 M2 U2 r' U M' U R U M R U R



That highly depends on the CMLL, because that affects the LSE too. For example, my LSE with this SB would be really short:

R2 D2 R2 D2 B R2 B L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 L F' U' R D' U R' D'

x
U2 M2 U2 r' U M' U R U M R U R (13)
U' R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L (12)
U' M' U M' U' u2 M' E2 M (9)
alg.cubing.net

Which is 34 STM. Neat!

Edit:
Same LSE, if you don't like E moves:
U' M' U' M2 U2 M U2 M2 U' (9)


----------



## TDM (Jul 8, 2014)

51. 12.26 F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 B D2 F' L' D R' U R' B R'
Misscramble: F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 B D2 F' L' D R' U *R* B R'

Two solutions (I can't reconstruct mine, but easy LL with a U perm):

z2
F' R' D2 R' D' L U' R' D'
y R U' R' U' R U R'
U' L' U' L
f' L' U' L U f
PLL

z2
F' R' D2 R' D' L U' R' D'
U R U' R' U2 y R U R'
U' L' U' L
U F R U R' U' F'
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2


E: 96. 16.89 U B2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 U' B D' L B R' B L B' D F2 U'


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 8, 2014)

2.72 U L B' R' U R' U' R' r' b

6 moves, including tips. lol


----------



## Username (Jul 8, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> 2.72 U L B' R' U R' U' R' r' b
> 
> 6 moves, including tips. lol



Why do I never get these scrambles :/

1.67


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 9, 2014)

Username said:


> Why do I never get these scrambles :/
> 
> 1.67


I got 1.66 lol


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 9, 2014)

D B2 D L2 D B2 D' B2 D F U2 B' L' U B D2 B2 D F2


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 9, 2014)

U R F2 U' F2 U' R U' R' U 2x2


----------



## TDM (Jul 9, 2014)

L2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' D2 B R2 B L2 U' L2 D F U' L' U2 R' B D2

z y // Inspection
u2 // LSquare (1/1)
L U' x U2 R U' R' // RSquare (6/7)
M2 B' // RBlock (2/9)
U2 L U' L' // LBlock (4/13)
U L' U R U' L U R' // CMLL (8/21)
M U' M' U' M U' M' // EO (7/28)
U2 M' U2 M' U' // ULUR (5/33)
E2 M' E2 M' // EP (4/37)

13 move F2B, 21 moves up to LSE, 37 moves total.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 9, 2014)

1. 14.908 D L2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' L' R' B R D L2 F' R2 F' R 


Cross color on D.
OH awesomeness. (though I did like 3 y rotations)


----------



## TDM (Jul 9, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 1. 14.908 D L2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' L' R' B R D L2 F' R2 F' R


lol

y' x
L' U' L x' U2 u L' B
z' U' L2 U
z U' L' U' L2 U' L'
z' U L' U' L' U L' U'
z L U' L'
F' L' U' L U F / U L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L'
U L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U

Sledgehammering the last slot led to bad LLs.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 9, 2014)

TDM said:


> lol


I think I did
x2 //Inspection
z' U z U L' F' x' U' x'//cross was something like this but with more table
z' U' L2 U2 L U' //f2l1
L' x' U' L2 U2 L U'//f2l2 (lol, same case)
L z L U2 L' U' L U L'//f2l3
z' U' L' U L' U' L U//f2l4
z U L' U' L U' L' U2 L//OLL
U2 z' U2 L' U' L' U L U L U L' U L'//PLL

50HTM, 3 TPS... :/
Is it normal to rotate and do the (RU) U perm instead of doing the (LU) one?


----------



## Renslay (Jul 9, 2014)

TDM said:


> L2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' D2 B R2 B L2 U' L2 D F U' L' U2 R' B D2
> 
> z y // Inspection
> u2 // LSquare (1/1)
> ...



Very nice solution!

I just had to try this (not speedsolve solution, just some Roux-FMC-ish...):

Better LSE:
U' M' U M U2 M U M // EO + ULUR (8/29)
U' M' U2 M // EP (4/33)

33 STM in total.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Or if you use y + CMLL instead of U + CMLL:

y L' U R U' L U R' y' // CMLL (7/20)
M' U M U2 M U M // EO + ULUR (7/27)
U' M' U2 M // EP (4/31)

31 STM.


----------



## TDM (Jul 9, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Is it normal to rotate and do the (RU) U perm instead of doing the (LU) one?


I think some people do it for one of the U perms but not the other one, because the LU one sucks. I can't remember which one, but I hate Ua, so I'd guess that one.


Renslay said:


> Very nice solution!


Thanks! I often (well, sometimes) don't do the blocks in order... I got that from CFOP. It can actually be very useful sometimes (but this one was just luck). I usually do left/right/left/right though, not left/right/right/left like I did in that solve. I was actually setting up to finish the left block when I saw that I'd accidentally made the other pair.
Your LSEs are also very nice though... mine are really not very good, as I'm not used to Roux. I'm doing as many Roux solves as I can to help that though  My F2B also aren't very efficient, my first block is full of rotations, and my TPS sucks on CMLL, so I have pretty much every part of my solve to improve.
Except I don't improve, even if I try


----------



## TDM (Jul 9, 2014)

R' B' U' D2 B R2 L D B L2 U2 R U2 B2 L2 U2 D2 L' F2 L'

z y // Inspection
R' E R' B u // LBlock (5/5)
U r U' r // RSquare (4/9)
M' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' // RBlock (9/18)
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL (26/44)
U' M2 U' // ULUR (3/47)
M2 U2 M' U2 M // EP (5/52)

CMLL may have ruined the movecount a little... and the excessive use of r moves that accomplished nothing before the RSquare probably did too, but I didn't include them. I could have cut one move off LSE by using Uw2, but this is my actual solution minus fails.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 9, 2014)

R2 U2 R' D2 R D2 U2 L D2 F2 R B R2 U2 F U B F U' L

y x' //inspection
L' D' R' U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' y U' R' F R //XX-cross
U' F U' F' //F2L-3
R U2 R' U' R U R' //F2L-4
R' U' R y' x' R U' R' F R U R' x //OLL
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L //PLL


----------



## Renslay (Jul 9, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> R2 U2 R' D2 R D2 U2 L D2 F2 R B R2 U2 F U B F U' L
> 
> y x' //inspection
> L' D' R' U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' *y'* U' R' F R //XX-cross
> ...



Fixed that for you.


----------



## mpcuber1 (Jul 9, 2014)

xsolver said:


> B L B' R F2 B' D2 F B' D' F2 L2 B' U2 D' F' D' L2 F2 D U B2 U2 F2 B
> 
> Really nice flow on this one. One of my best solves.



I got 18.77 on that solve. My F2L was a bit shaky, so it could have been a really good solve.


----------



## kcl (Jul 10, 2014)

U' B L R B R B' U' R

Complete crap. I found a decent solution going back to check it out, but it is next to impossible to get a good time on this on the first try.


----------



## Hypocrism (Jul 10, 2014)

F' L D' F2 D' L' F' B2 R' D F2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U' R2

What a scramble. Two blocks made.


----------



## TDM (Jul 10, 2014)

D' L2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U2 F U2 F R' U B2 U F2 U

x y' // Inspection
E R' u y // LSquare (3/3)
r2 F' // LBlock (2/5)
M2 U R' U2 R2 U R // RBlock (7/12)

12 move F2B...

3. 55.45 D' B2 Rw2 *D L' F' B R2 B L2 F2 B2 U D F2 U' B' D2 L' F R2 B* Uw' R F' Rw F' U2 F2 L U2 Uw' R' Fw2 B D B2 D L' Rw2

19 consective moves without any wide turns


----------



## Renslay (Jul 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> D' L2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U2 F U2 F R' U B2 U F2 U
> 
> x y' // Inspection
> E R' u y // LSquare (3/3)
> ...



Damn, couldn't find any good ending for that! That is my best:

x y' // Inspection
E R' u y // LSquare (3/3)
r2 F' // LBlock (2/5)
M2 U R' U2 R2 U *R* // RBlock (7/12)
*R'* D R U' R U R' U R' D' R // CMLL (11-2/21)
U M' U' M U' M' U' M' // JJ-LSE1 (8/29)
U M2 U D2 M D2 M2 // JJ-LSE2 (7/36)


----------



## TDM (Jul 10, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Damn, couldn't find any good ending for that!


Me neither... What's JJLSE?

27. 10.62 F2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 U L2 D2 R2 U' R B L U' F2 L' D' F' D2 U

x2 y' // Inspection
D L R F R2 D // X-cross (6/6)
y' R U' R' // F2L-2 (3/9)
L' U' L d' L U L' // F2L-3 (7/16)
R' F R' F' R U' R // F2L-4 (7/23)
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL (10/33)
R' U2 R' F' R2 U' R' F' U' F R U R' F U2 R U // PLL (17/50)


----------



## Renslay (Jul 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> Me neither... What's JJLSE?



Josef Jelinek's Two(and a half)-Look LSE


----------



## TDM (Jul 10, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Josef Jelinek's Two(and a half)-Look LSE


Thanks. Looks like too many algs for me  looks like an interesting idea though. Do you use any of these things in solves, or do you just do EO->ULUR->EP, possibly influencing the next step a little?


----------



## Renslay (Jul 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> Thanks. Looks like too many algs for me  looks like an interesting idea though. Do you use any of these things in solves, or do you just do EO->ULUR->EP, possibly influencing the next step a little?



The latter.


----------



## maps600 (Jul 10, 2014)

2x2 from qqtimer: U2 F' U F' R2 F U' F U' 

All corners are oriented.

And for those of you who are too lazy to get out your 2x2:

http://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=2x2x2&alg=U2_F-_U_F-_R2_F_U-_F_U-_


----------



## Renslay (Jul 10, 2014)

A 3-move FirstBlock, but it seems good for X-cross too:

D' L' F L' B U R L' D2 F L2 B' U2 R2 B R2 D2 L2


----------



## TDM (Jul 10, 2014)

Renslay said:


> D' L' F L' B U R L' D2 F L2 B' U2 R2 B R2 D2 L2


x2 y' F D' M' x' // 123 (3/3)
y' U L' // F2L-1 (2/5)
y' R U R' // Preserve pair (3/8)
D R2 // F2L-2 (3/11) (accidentally place last cross edge)
u // XX-cross (1/12)
U' R' U R // F2L-3 (4/16)
U2 R' F R U R U' R' F' // WVLS (9/25)
L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L // PLL (13/38)

Or you could do an 11 move PLL, but this is what I'd do in a speedsolve (this was my first solution... I should've timed it).


----------



## Renslay (Jul 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> x2 y' F D' M' x' // 123 (3/3)
> y' U L' // F2L-1 (2/5)
> y R U R' // Preserve pair (3/8)
> D R2 // F2L-2 (3/11) (accidentally place last cross edge)
> ...



Not working.


----------



## TDM (Jul 10, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Not working.


Fixed. Two mistakes, during pair preserving (wrong rotation) and during F2L-3 (wrong AUF before).

E: F2 R' U' D' L2 F' D B L F U2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 B2 R2 F2

x M2 S' // LBlock (2/2)
U' R U2 R' U' R U M' U R' U' R2 U2 R // RBlock (14/16)
U2 l' U R D' R' U' l B // CMLL (9/25)
M' U' M' // EO (3/28)
U' M' U2 M U // ULUR (5/33)
M U2 M U2 // EP (4/37)

I failed the second block, but I found that trying to reconstruct it, and I though that would be more worth posting. Especially as the normal OCLL was CMLL... and the LSE was 12 moves.

E2: wait, what!?

U2 B2 U2 L F2 L2 F2 R' D2 B2 L' U R' D L' B' U' R' F' U'

z2 x // Inspection
M F2 u // LSquare (3/3)
F R2 F2 R' // RSquare+corner (4/7)
M' U R U' M' U R' // RBlock (7/14)
U2 L' U L U' L' U L // LBlock (8/22) (CMLL skip)
U' M' U' M // EO (4/26)
U M' U2 M' U M2 U' // ULUR (7/33)
M U2 M U2 // EP (4/37)


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 10, 2014)

2x2 lolsingle...

R2 F U R' U2

Edit: R2 F2 U2 R' F' U F2 U' F R' U' 
EG-2 (or antiCLL) case- face is solved


----------



## Renslay (Jul 10, 2014)

Nice solutions!



TDM said:


> E2: wait, what!?
> 
> U2 B2 U2 L F2 L2 F2 R' D2 B2 L' U R' D L' B' U' R' F' U'
> 
> ...



Shorter LSE:
U2 M' U2 M U' M / U' M2 U / M' U2 (11/33)


----------



## TDM (Jul 10, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Nice solutions!
> 
> Shorter LSE:
> U2 M' U2 M U' M / U' M2 U / M' U2 (11/33)


Thanks, but the only ones I post are the ones worth posting  Most of my blocks are horrible. I probably rotate more during my first block than I do in an entire CFOP solve. If I ever uploaded a video (unlikely with me unable to find a decent angle, and it being too much effort) you could see just how little you would say "nice solutions"...
When you use LSE tricks like that, assuming this is another one you don't use in speedsolves, do you know these cases or do you look them up?


----------



## Renslay (Jul 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> Thanks, but the only ones I post are the ones worth posting  Most of my blocks are horrible. I probably rotate more during my first block than I do in an entire CFOP solve. If I ever uploaded a video (unlikely with me unable to find a decent angle, and it being too much effort) you could see just how little you would say "nice solutions"...
> When you use LSE tricks like that, assuming this is another one you don't use in speedsolves, do you know these cases or do you look them up?



Looking them up or playing around finding an EO which influences UL/UR. In almost all cases there is a nice solution which combines Step1 and Step2, but it's not easy to see/find it. I have a few tricks in speedsolve solutions too, but not that much.


----------



## TDM (Jul 10, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Looking them up or playing around finding an EO which influences UL/UR. In almost all cases there is a nice solution which combines Step1 and Step2, but it's not easy to see/find it. I have a few tricks in speedsolve solutions too, but not that much.


I see. I have a lot to learn about Roux, especially influencing 4b/4c. I guess I'll slowly learn them through practise and slow solves; when I'm not near a timer I'll almost always use Roux (and half the time when I'm near one too), so hopefully I can learn some of it quite quickly.


----------



## maps600 (Jul 11, 2014)

U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U'

I swear this was generated by qqtimer.net


----------



## TDM (Jul 11, 2014)

48. 11.29 U' R2 U' F2 D2 F2 U L2 D B2 R2 B' U L' U2 R2 F D' R L B D'

x2 y // Inspection
F' R' y L' U L // 222 (5/5)
D' R' D // X-cross (3/8)
U2 y R' U' R // F2L-2 (4/12)
U2 R U2 R' U2 L' U' L // F2L-3 (8/20)
U' R' F R F' R U' R' // ZBLS (8/28)
U' L' U2 L U L' U L // OCLL (8/36)
y l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL (9/45)

PLL would be R U R' F' r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' in a speedsolve, but I wrote it as that for FMC. No warmup; this time could have been so much better.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 11, 2014)

U' B' R' U L' U' B' u' easy right side if you solve that side correctly then the last layer will giver a 2 flip.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 12, 2014)

*M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 U M2 U M2 U' *M U' M' U2 M' U M U M' U2 M' U M' 

Lol.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 12, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> *M2 U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 U M2 U M2 U' *M U' M' U2 M' U M U M' U2 M' U M'
> 
> Lol.



Is that regular or Roux 3x3 scrambles?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 12, 2014)

1. (1.40) U' F' R F' U2 F R2 F U

x2
R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 12, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> B2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 L D2 F D' B2 F' U R' B2 U


5.00 seconds PLL skip and Cross skip and easy F2L


----------



## Renslay (Jul 12, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> 5.00 seconds PLL skip and Cross skip and easy F2L



Funny... I just tried it, and I had a Cross skip, easy F2L and *OLL skip.* 

B2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 L D2 F D' B2 F' U R' B2 U



Spoiler: Solution



x2
U L U L' y L' U L
R' U R
d L' U2 L
R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M'
alg.cubing.net


----------



## TDM (Jul 12, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Is that regular or Roux 3x3 scrambles?


:fp




Ronxu said:


> B2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 L D2 F D' B2 F' U R' B2 U


(because we're all doing it)

10.06, no warmup.

x2 // Inspection
U' L' U L U L' U L U' L U L y' // F2L-1 + F2LEO (12/12)
U L' U L R' U2 R // F2L-2 (7/9)
U L U' L' U L U L' // F2L-3 (8/17)
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L-4 (8/25)
f R U R' U' f' l' U R D' R' U' l B // 2lOLL (14/39)
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 [R l] U2 // PLL (10/49)

4.87 TPS.

7. 13.78 L2 B2 R2 L2 D B2 U B2 D L2 U2 L D U2 B2 F' R' U R' D2 L
17. 16.33 U B2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R L' U' B' R F2 R' U R D2


----------



## Username (Jul 12, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> B2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 L D2 F D' B2 F' U R' B2 U



7.90 with major lockups

first solve of the day


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 12, 2014)

7.743 D2 R2 U F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' R F2 D F' R2 U R' U' F' L
z2
L' F' R' F' L2 D L
R' U R
y U2 R' U' R
y' U2 R U R' U R U R'
U R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

Edit:
9.942 U2 F2 U F2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L D' U2 B F U2 L D' L' F'
z2 x D' R U' r' F U' F' U D' R // XXcross

I'm getting better at planning out XXcross's of course this was easy, but a little while ago I probably would have messed it up.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 12, 2014)

R' U' R' U2 F' R' F R U2 F' R2
2x2 lolness


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 12, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> R' U' R' U2 F' R' F R U2 F' R2
> 2x2 lolness



I got 1.03 sec


----------



## TDM (Jul 12, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> R' U' R' U2 F' R' F R U2 F' R2
> 2x2 lolness


Haha... you wouldn't be allowed that in a comp though.


Spoiler



also I misscrambled it as R' U' R' U2 F' R' F R U2 *F* R2 first time lol


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 12, 2014)

3 move green cross L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L R' U2 R' D' F D B' D2 L' U' B2


----------



## TDM (Jul 13, 2014)

28. 12.04 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 U L' U2 L' F R' B2 D2 B U F'



Spoiler: 21 move F2L



z2 // Inspection
R' U F U' R' L2 // X-cross (6/6)
U' L U L' R U R2 U2 R // F2L-2 (setup F2L-3) (9/15)
U2 y R' U R2 U2 R' // F2L-3+4 (6/21)
U F R U R' U' F' R U R' U R U2 R' // 2lOLL (14/35)
y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL (13/48)


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> 28. 12.04 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 U L' U2 L' F R' B2 D2 B U F'


z2
F2 R' F L2 U' y M' U M
y E R U' R' E'
R U R'
F U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U

I would have done the XXcross like that in a speedsolve, but after that it's different from normal. LL is just the easy P cancelled into a Yperm, it's the the pureflip/twist case.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 13, 2014)

1. 11.090 R2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 B' R2 B' D2 B' U' B' L U B' U2 F L R2
y2 L2 U2 R' U2 R' F//cross
R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R'//f2l1
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L//f2l2
U2 y R' U R U' R U R' //f2l3
U' y R U R' U R' F R F'//f2l4+VHLS+OCLL skip
(f perm)


----------



## TDM (Jul 13, 2014)

1. 3.72 R F' U F2 U' F R
15. 1.42 U2 R2 F2 U' R'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> 1. 3.72 R F' U F2 U' F R



daheck


----------



## TDM (Jul 13, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> daheck


I was doing LBL practise, hoping that my layers wouldn't suck so much if I eventually switched to CLL. So the time sucked. I can sub-0.5 the adjacent-opposite swap...

27. 12.99 B2 R2 U' R2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U B U' L F' D2 R2 D U L' U'

x2 y' // Inspection
L' F' U' R' B2 // X-Cross (5/5)
L' U L // F2L-2 (3/8)
U2 y R U R' // F2L-3 (4/12)
U y R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L-4 (20/20)
l U2 L' U' L U' l' // OLL (7/27)
R2 F' R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 // PLL (15/42)

or you can cancel out both the first and last move of OLL for a 40 HTM solve


19. 14.12 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 D R2 F U F2 L' D' L D' L D' U'


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 13, 2014)

U L U L U L U L' R' L B R' U R' U' r' b' u

does anyone else get this pyra scramble from CStimer a lot? I've gotten it several times on WCA and optimal scrambles. It's weird.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 14, 2014)

2. (10.576) R F' B2 R2 D' F L F' L' D' F2 B R2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 F' 

Cross color on D


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 14, 2014)

B2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 L D2 F D' B2 F' U R' B2 U

Here's mine:

z2
U R U R' y' L' U L
R' U R
U2 B' U B 
U' F' U F d' L' U' L
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' 

http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=B2_R2_..._F_d-_L-_U-_L
_U2_R_U_R-_U_R_U-_R-_U_R_U2_R-_


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 15, 2014)

9.968 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 L' D2 U2 B U' B D2 U2 L U'
two move cross with a built pair.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 15, 2014)

1. 11.670 R D' R2 F2 B L B U' F L2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 L2 B L2 F' 

Orange cross

EDIT:12.044 U' F' L D F2 R2 L U' B D F' L2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 B2 D2 
Very blockbuild-ey?


----------



## TDM (Jul 16, 2014)

101. 12.76 L2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 R' U' B U' B L' U2 L2 D

87. 11.00 R2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 D' B D2 B2 L2 D2 R' U' B L' D U'

181. 11.76 L2 D R2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 U' F R' B' U L2 F D2 B2 D2 R


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 17, 2014)

1. 12.293 F2 U' L2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 F' U' F2 L' U2 R' U F2 L' F2 

Lol red cross.


----------



## TDM (Jul 17, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 1. 12.293 F2 U' L2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 F' U' F2 L' U2 R' U F2 L' F2


It isn't great...

z
L' D' R' F2 D
U R' U2 M F r
R U' R' U2 R U R'
U2 R' U R
y R' U2 R U R' U' R
U2 F R U R' U' F'
M' U M U2 M' U M
U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U'

... but that LL was nice.

46. 0.64 F' U' R' F'


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 18, 2014)

F2 D2 F U2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 R D2 R B' D B L2 U2

wuuuut orange


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 18, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> F2 D2 F U2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 R D2 R B' D B L2 U2
> 
> wuuuut orange



Whoa. 12.50 was kinda disappointing though.


----------



## kcl (Jul 18, 2014)

B' U B' L' U L U' B' L'


----------



## henrysavich (Jul 18, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> B' U B' L' U L U' B' L'



Scrambled, this looks a lot luckier than it is, unless there is a obvious layer build I am missing


----------



## kcl (Jul 18, 2014)

henrysavich said:


> Scrambled, this looks a lot luckier than it is, unless there is a obvious layer build I am missing



Oh no, the scramble itself is pretty bad. It's just not every day you get two solved faces lel


----------



## TDM (Jul 18, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> F2 D2 F U2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 R D2 R B' D B L2 U2


For fewest moves:
z' y2 // Inspection
R U2 R' U' R U R' D' // XX-cross (8/8)
R U R' L U L' // F2L-3 (6/14)
d R' U' R // F2L-4 (4/18)
U2 f R U R' U' f' // OLL (7/25)
r' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L2 F // PLL (10/35)

For speed (what I did when solving):
z' F2 D2 F U2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 R D2 R B' D B L2 U2

z' y2 // Inspection
R U2 R' U' R U R' D' // XX-cross (8/8)
R U R' L U L' // F2L-3 (6/14)
d R' U' R // F2L-4 (4/18)
U2 f R U R' U' f' // OLL (7/25)
U R U R' F' r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' // PLL (14/39)

39/6.78 = 5.75 TPS, first solve of the day, wat

15. 12.40 B2 D' L2 D F2 R2 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 L' F' U B2 L B' U' B2 F D U

R' U' F R U' R' U R D2
y' R' U' R2 U' R'
U' y' L' U2 L
y L' U2 L U' r U' r' F
U R U R' U R U2 R' U L U2 L' U' L U' L'


----------



## Roman (Jul 18, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> F2 D2 F U2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 R D2 R B' D B L2 U2



Nice :3

treple x-cross: z' D F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2
OLL with cross: R L' D' B' D B2 L B2 R'
ZBLL: U2 L' R B2 U' B2 U B2 U R' U' L


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 19, 2014)

9.845 B2 D' U2 F2 U R2 L2 U B2 U' B U' B' D' R' D R2 D' R' F2

5 solves later: 9.338 R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 U R' D' L F U B R' U' L F'


----------



## TDM (Jul 19, 2014)

59. 0.54 R F R' F' R


Spoiler



z' y' // Inspection
U' R U R' // Layer w/ SS
U' // PLL skip



I didn't know it was possible to fail this much...
121. 2.57 R' U R' F2 R F' R' F2 R2 U'


Spoiler



y // Inspection (FL skip)
R' F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R' // CLL (11/11)



93. 10.05 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U B2 D B' D2 U' F' D2 L F U2 B2 R2 U'

11. 13.71 D' L2 D R2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 U' F2 R' F U2 L2 B2 L' D' L2 U'
_Very_ easy XX-cross, but sadly I have no idea which pair goes in which slot and had to do four F2L pairs anyway.

104. 11.68 B2 U B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R D' R B' L F' L D B' R'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 20, 2014)

B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 B R B' R2 D' U R' U F U

Pseudoblocks!

Yay!


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 20, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Oh no, the scramble itself is pretty bad. It's just not every day you get two solved faces lel


its not a bad scramble for me, I got like 2.64 on it.


----------



## TDM (Jul 20, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 B R B' R2 D' U R' U F U


y' // Inspection
R2 U M2 U2 B // LBlock (5/5)
R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 // RSquare (7/12)
U R U R' U R U' R' // RBlock (8/20)
M U2 M U' M2 // EO (5/25)
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL (11/36)
U M' U2 M' U M2 // ULUR (6/42)
U M U2 M' U2 // EP (5/47)

First block permutes corners but I couldn't find a CMLL skip


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 20, 2014)

U2 F U R2 U2 F2 R' F 

For the handful of people in the world that actually use TCLL.


Easy XXcross scramble and PLL skip scramble (which was actually one right after the other) on their way.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 20, 2014)

Solved layer: U2 R U' F' R2 F2 U' R' F U'


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 21, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Solved layer: U2 R U' F' R2 F2 U' R' F U'



2* solved layers + a face, time=T perm


----------



## TDM (Jul 21, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Solved layer: U2 R U' F' R2 F2 U' R' F U'


I got this yesterday:


TDM said:


> I didn't know it was possible to fail this much...
> 121. 2.57 R' U R' F2 R F' R' F2 R2 U'


Except I got 1.08 (keyboard) this time.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 21, 2014)

D B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D' U B' L B R2 U2 B L2 F' D2 
Every single F2L pair is made on white.
z2
F U2 M' U2 M U M U2 M' y r U2 r2 U2 r // XXcross
R U2 R' y U R U' R' // F2L-3
y' M' U R U' r' // F2L-4 / OLS
y2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL


----------



## TDM (Jul 21, 2014)

291. 11.57 F2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 D' B2 D U B' L2 D2 U B' L' F' U2 F2 U'
lol, one of the easiest 2x2x3s I've seen.


Bindedsa said:


> D B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D' U B' L B R2 U2 B L2 F' D2


what the ****, 10.54 with PCMS, no practise solves before so almost no lookahead
z' y // Inspection (P1+2 skip)
r2 // P3 (1/1)
U2 R' U R // P4+CO (5/5) (lol)
U' R U' l D2 l' U l D2 [R2 x] // CLL (10/15)
M U M U M' // P1 (5/20)
y M' U M // P2 (3/23)
U M U M' // P3 (4/27)
y' M' U' M U M' U M // EO (7/34)
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U // EP (9/43)

4.08 TPS.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> 291. 11.57 F2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 D' B2 D U B' L2 D2 U B' L' F' U2 F2 U'
> lol, one of the easiest 2x2x3s I've seen.
> 
> what the ****, 10.54 with PCMS, no practise solves before so almost no lookahead
> ...



Of course PCMS is the way to go on that scramble, don't know why I did not think of it. I was doing OH so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## TDM (Jul 21, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Of course PCMS is the way to go on that scramble, don't know why I did not think of it. I was doing OH so it doesn't really matter.


Yeah, PCMS isn't the best OH method  If you want another good (but not _as_ good) PCMS scramble:
F2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 B' L' R' B' U2 F' L B L' U2



Spoiler



F' // P2 (1/1)
R U' R2 // P3 (3/4)
U' R U R' *U' R U R'* // P4 (8/12)
*R U' R' U'* R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' // CLL (13-7 = 6/18)
U M2 // P1 (2/20)
U M' U M // P2 (4/24)
y M U M' // P3 (3/27) (EO skip)
U' R U R' U' M' U2 M U' R U' R' // EP (12/39)


And of course, I didn't start the timer :fp


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 21, 2014)

D L2 D L2 D F2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 L' D' F D2 F L2 D2 U2
White?!


----------



## TDM (Jul 21, 2014)

366. 13.42 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 D' R F' R2 F2 D2 L U F' D' B2 U
Once again, I inserted pairs into the wrong slots and had to do 5 F2L pairs.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> 366. 13.42 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 D' R F' R2 F2 D2 L U F' D' B2 U
> Once again, I inserted pairs into the wrong slots and had to do 5 F2L pairs.


This happens way too often.

As well as matching up the wrong pieces.


----------



## TDM (Jul 21, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> This happens way too often.
> 
> As well as matching up the wrong pieces.


Only on the easiest scrambles, and always on the easiest scrambles.

R2 U' L D' B2 R' F' R2 U D2 B2 D2 R' B2 R2 U2 L B2 L2

x y'
R' u2
U R U' R' U' R y R' F R U' F'
L' U' L U r U' r' F
R U' l D2 l' U l D2 [R2 x]
M U' M' U M
U2 M U2 M'
y U M U' M'
U' M' U2 M U2 M' U' M
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U

60/16.09 = 3.73 TPS.


----------



## qaz (Jul 21, 2014)

(3, 1) / (-1, 1) / (4, 0) / (0, 0) / (-2) / (0) / (1) / (1) / (6) / (2) / ddUd


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 21, 2014)

qaz said:


> (3, 1) / (-1, 1) / (4, 0) / (0, 0) / (-2) / (0) / (1) / (1) / (6) / (2) / ddUd



4.682 lel


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 21, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> D L2 D L2 D F2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 L' D' F D2 F L2 D2 U2
> White?!



Wow. That's impressive. Lol. In a speedsolve, I'd probably do the yellow cross because it's less weird.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 22, 2014)

U' L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U F2 L2 U' L B' U2 B D F L2 U' F U

yellow is brilliant.


----------



## TDM (Jul 22, 2014)

56. 16.39 U L2 D2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 D R2 U' L' R2 F2 L B R' F2 L2 B2 U
Yellow.

74. 13.82 D' U' L2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 U' R' U2 R U' F' R' D R2 U R'
White.

28. 12.25 D R2 D F2 L2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 D R' B' F2 R L' F' U2 F D R L2
White.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 23, 2014)

2. 3.80 R' B R' L U' L B L' 

Reconstruction (FCN) 

y R' U' R U' R' (then hedge-slammer)


----------



## TDM (Jul 23, 2014)

103. 11.21 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 U R2 U' R2 L2 D F U R' L2 U' R B' R2 B' L D2


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 23, 2014)

1. 13.87 L F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L' B2 D2 L2 U L' B2 D2 B2 F' R F' U' F' 
White cross OH
y2 z' 
L2 U L' U D2//cross
z U L' U L U' L U L'//f2l1
z' L2 U' L U L2 x' U L U'//f2l2
z U L' U L//f2l3
U L U L'//f2l4+OLL skip
z' U L2 U' L' U L2 z L' U z' U' L' z L U//PLL

Beat PB by (more than) 1 second


----------



## qaz (Jul 24, 2014)

U2 R2 B2 F2 R' U2 L2 R D2 R D2 B' R D F' L' U2 B L R U 

y' x2
D F B2 D' U2 M2 r' F //FB
R2 U2 R U' R' U R U' r' //SB
U' M U M' U' M2 U M2 //L6E

25 STM wtf


----------



## Cale S (Jul 24, 2014)

R U B' R' B U R' L' R B' L' B
1.39 skewb single, I'm sure some people could get sub-0.75.
Not random state or comp legal, but whatever


D F' B2 L' F2 L' D2 B L D R2 F2 D' F2 L' U R2 L D' B2 L2 D L D2 U2


Spoiler



One move cross on white, very easy first two pairs, and T perm for PLL (the way I solved it)


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 24, 2014)

8.87 U F B L' U' L B2 U' B R' D2 R D2 B2 U2 D2 R' F2 B2 L' 

y
R' D2 // 2 move cross with pair made. (Can't remember the rest)


8.69 R2 U R2 F2 D R2 D' F2 R2 B L' D2 R B' F' U' B F' R'

y 
R' U' R D2 R' // Cross + preserve pair
y U' R' U R // F2L 1
U L' U L2 U' L' // F2L 2
L' U' L U2 y' R U' R' // F2L 3
U R' U R // F2L 4
U2 R U R' U R U2' R' U // OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL + AUF


----------



## Iggy (Jul 24, 2014)

8.77 R' U D' R' U F2 D L B L U R2 L2 U F2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 



Spoiler



x2 y L F' D L' R U2 L R' y' U' R' F2 R //double X-cross
y' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 y' R U' R' //3rd pair
U R' U' R U' R' U R //4th pair and OLL skip
U-perm

lol fail


----------



## TDM (Jul 24, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 8.77 R' U D' R' U F2 D L B L U R2 L2 U F2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 B2



y z' // Inspection
U' M' U M y // LBlock (4/4)
U' M2 F R' F' // RSquare (5/9)
M2 r U R' // RBlock (4/13)
L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R' // CMLL (11/24)
M2 U M U M // EO (5/29)
U M2 U // ULUR (3/32)
M' U2 M' U2 // EP (4/36)
alg.cubing.net


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 24, 2014)

9.393 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U B2 D' R' U B' U2 R' B2 U' R' D'

XXXcross seen inspection, It was late so time was meh.
y F' D' M' B2 L2 U' L2 U l


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 24, 2014)

9.393 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U B2 D' R' U B' U2 R' B2 U' R' D'

XXXcross seen inspection, It was late so time was meh.
y F' D' M' B2 L2 U' L2 U l


----------



## mycube (Jul 24, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 9.393 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U B2 D' R' U B' U2 R' B2 U' R' D'
> 
> XXXcross seen inspection, It was late so time was meh.
> y F' D' M' B2 L2 U' L2 U l




lol 31 move solution:
Y F' D' L
R' U2 R
L U' L2 U L
U L' U L U2 y L U L'
L' U' L U' L' U L U F' L F L' U


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 24, 2014)

13.075 F2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 D R' U' L2 B U2 L2 D' B' D2 B
z2 y U' D R2 D


----------



## TDM (Jul 24, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 13.075 F2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 D R' U' L2 B U2 L2 D' B' D2 B
> z2 U' D R2 D


No y needed in inspection.

U2 R U' M' B2 r' // F2L-2 (6/10)
L' U L y' // EO (3/13)
R' U R U' R U R' // F2L-3 (7/20)
U' R' U' R U R' U2 R // WVLS (8/28)
U2 y' L' U' L y' R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL (13/41)

81. 10.01 R2 D' U' B2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 L D' U L2 U L F' R' F2 D2
119. 11.01 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' L D2 B U B D2 F R' B2 F D'
LL was a diagT COLL, so I did F sexy F' and got M' U' M U2 M' U' M.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 24, 2014)

11.02 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D2 F' R' B' F D' F D2 L' D2 B'
Green


----------



## TDM (Jul 24, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 11.02 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D2 F' R' B' F D' F D2 L' D2 B'
> Green


x' y2 E L' U M' B' l // XX-cross (6/6)
solve isn't great after that


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 24, 2014)

TDM said:


> x' y2 E L' U M' B' l // XX-cross (6/6)
> solve isn't great after that


l U' L' U L U x U2 R' U2 R L' U R' U' L
then you get the 7 move ELL, don't have time right now to type it out.


----------



## TDM (Jul 24, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> l U' L' U L U x U2 R' U2 R L' U R' U' L
> then you get the 7 move ELL, don't have time right now to type it out.


M' U M U2 M' U M U2. Best alg ever.

I really liked my solution to this, even if my TPS was _very_ bad, because I saw everything coming before it happened. And though most of it (except the OCLL skip) was on purpose.

20. 14.16 D R2 D R2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' B L' U' B2 R D2 U' B' D F D2

x2 y
F' L
R D2 R2 F' R
U2 F R2 F'
l U' l'
D L U L' U' y R' U R [D'
U2] R U2 R' U R' F R F'
U' R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U'

3.11 TPS :fp

E: two solves later, 3/4 white cross with the last piece oriented on yellow
22. 11.41 U' F2 R2 D F2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R B' R2 F2 L2 D' R' U2 B' F U'


----------



## qaz (Jul 25, 2014)

and another stupid easy scramble

7.769 R' U F' L D' F' D R U2 L' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D R2 

R2 D' R2 D
L' U L y U R U' R'
U2 L U' L'
y U2 R U' R'
y R' U2 R U R' U' R
l' U2 L U L' U R

31 HTM (with cancellations) linear cfop


----------



## TDM (Jul 25, 2014)

15. 10.73 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 U L2 U' F' D' U2 B R' L D2 L U' L2 U2

Saw X-cross and the second pair in about three or four seconds of inspection.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 25, 2014)

TDM said:


> 15. 10.73 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 U L2 U' F' D' U2 B R' L D2 L U' L2 U2
> 
> Saw X-cross and the *second* pair in about three or four seconds of inspection.


Ftfy


----------



## TDM (Jul 25, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Ftfy


Well you could say I saw the first AND second pair  Thanks, fixed.


----------



## Roman (Jul 25, 2014)

U' L2 D2 L2 U F2 U' F2 U R2 B2 R' U' B2 F2 D2 L2 F R' D' L - nice


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 25, 2014)

5x5:

B2 r L F' R2 f2 R2 L d B R d' L' D2 R' b2 R' l B' u R B U2 B2 r F2 D2 b' B2 u' l' d u' F2 r2 R U u' f' L R2 U' u' R2 d D' r U' b' U2 D r L' d' L' l' u' f2 R' b

That orange centre!


----------



## TDM (Jul 25, 2014)

D' L' B U' D' L' F' D' B' R' B2 R U2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 L2

three move rouxblock


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 26, 2014)

8.715 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 F2 L' D2 F' L' F' D2 B' U2 F2 R2


x2 y' 
R' F' U2 R D
y' U' R U' R'
U R' U2 R U R' U' R
U2 y' R U2 R' U R' F R F'

Xcross with a formed pair. Should have been two formed pairs, but I get tunnel vision

12.938 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 U' B L' D2 F2 L B' D' R B' U'


----------



## TDM (Jul 26, 2014)

126. 11.81 B2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 L' D' U2 L D F L' F

E: lol
25. 12.73 L2 B2 F2 D L2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 B' D L B D U' R' D' U' B2 U2



Spoiler



x2
U r U2 x' D2 F
R U R' U2 y' R' U R
R U' R'
U' y' R U R'
U L' U L U' L' U' L
corners permuted, so do RrU LL.



E2: three move X-cross
U2 B2 D R2 L' D' L U R' F U2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 U'

E3: easy Roux NMblocks
B2 D2 R F2 R B2 L' B2 R B2 L2 F' U' B' U' R' U' R B2 D' R



Spoiler: What I did



y x
U' L2 F
R2
L' U2 L2 U L2 U L
U R' U R U2 R' U R
U [x R2] D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 [R x']
M U M' U' M'
U M' U2 M' U M2 U'
E2 M' E2 M' R2





Spoiler: Shorter LSE, but 2-look CMLL



y x
U' L2 F
R2
U2 R' U2 R U2 L U L'
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' r'
L U2 L' U' L U' L'
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
U' M' U M'
U M2 U
r2 U2 M' U2 M



Also, L U2 F U L B U' L2 B' L F2 L2 U2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2
Yellow cross


----------



## Hypocrism (Jul 27, 2014)

For a roux solver?

F' D2 B D' R2 D2 B R' F U2 B' D2 R2 F D2 B' U2 B' D2


----------



## TDM (Jul 27, 2014)

Hypocrism said:


> F' D2 B D' R2 D2 B R' F U2 B' D2 R2 F D2 B' U2 B' D2


CFOP:

x2
R2 L' U' L D2
U2 R' U R
U2 L' U L
[u D] L' U2 L D2
R' U2 R d' R U R'
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r'
U2 [x R2] D2 R U R' D2 R U' R

43 HTM.

Roux: (z) F' D2 B D' R2 D2 B R' F U2 B' D2 R2 F D2 B' U2 B' D2

z'
R r2 U r U' R2
U2 M' U2 r' U' *r
y2 R* U R' U R U L' U R' U' *L
M* U M' U' M U' M2 U2 M' U'

31 STM/36 HTM.

E: 88. 13.57 D F2 U B2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U B L D R2 B' U L2 U2 B2 D2
Yellow x-cross

E2: 116. 13.60 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U B2 D' L2 F2 D2 F D' B' U' L B L F D2 L
white

E3: 122. 16.77 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R U2 F' R F' D' B R' F2 R'
Not easy, but weird.

z2 L' D L B' F' // Cross... on U _and_ D?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 27, 2014)

U2 D L F L2 B2 D F U B' U R' B L' R' B2 U2 D2 R' F2 U R L B2 D


----------



## TDM (Jul 27, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> U2 D L F L2 B2 D F U B' U R' B L' R' B2 U2 D2 R' F2 U R L B2 D


It would be better to use a random state scrambler, like qqTimer, csTimer or cTimer. Old style scrambles aren't very good.


8 puzzle (3x3) in 1.492, 14 moves, 9.383tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




150432786

RULDR*LUUDDR*ULU

So not only did I miss the much easier URDLUU, I also failed at the solution I did.



E2: Any Roux users?
135. 14.86 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D' L' B U R F2 U R2 F2 D B' D2
the easy block is on white, so you could, if you wanted, try an XX-cross like I did.



Spoiler: Rouxblock



z' x // Inspection
D // LSquare (1/1)
B // LBlock (1/2)



E3: 46. 3.75 U' R2 F2 U F' R F2
z y' x2
L2 U' R U' B2 R2 U

I didn't do the B2, AUFed three times before I recognised PBL and then locked up.

179. 4.02 U F2 U' F U' R' U R2
... that was quite a big lockup

201. 2.25 U' R U R' U2 R2 F

Back to 3x3:
85. 9.93 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D U2 F2 U R2 D' R' F' U B' L2 U L' B2 F2 R' F'
x2 y' // Inspection
R2 D L2 // 222 (3/3)
U' R' F // 223 (6/6) (Petrus solution past here; not what I did)
R U' R' y R U R' L' U' L x y // EO (9/15)
R // PF2L-3 (1/16)
U' R U R' U R' F R U R U' R' F' // VHLS (13/29)
U' l U' R D2 R' U R D2 // PLL+undo PF2L (9/38)

meh, not a great solve after the 2x2x3 (9 move EO...), but I liked the easy pseudoF2L, VHLS and the R2 R2 cancellation, so I posted it anyway.


----------



## acohen527 (Jul 29, 2014)

D2 B' R2 F' L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R U' F D L D2 U F' U R' 

wat


----------



## TDM (Jul 29, 2014)

24. 10.84 B2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 D' R2 F2 U' F' L D U' L F D2 U' R U'

I can't find my solution, but I know LL was [L F: J perm] with no AUF after. Can't remember about before. Here's another, easy solution; 32 moves:

x2 y' // Inspection
F' U' R' U2 L2 R2 U2 F R U' F' // XX-cross (11/11)
L U L' U' y R U R2 U R U2 R' U R // F2L (13/24)
U2 y M' U M U2 M' U M // LL (8/32)

lol


----------



## Ulbert (Jul 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> M' U M U2 M' U M
> U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U'



mother of M-slices 

btw, I have gotten something similar before myself


----------



## Renslay (Jul 29, 2014)

Ulbert said:


> mother of M-slices
> 
> btw, I have gotten something similar before myself



For a moment, I thought he switched to Roux...


----------



## TDM (Jul 30, 2014)

Ulbert said:


> mother of M-slices
> 
> btw, I have gotten something similar before myself


I did CLL/ELL that solve, and I couldn't 1-look ELL 


Renslay said:


> For a moment, I thought he switched to Roux...


I do about half as many Roux solves as CFOP solves. CFOP is boring, but it's all I'm fast at, so that's enough to make me practise it more. Not sure why, but apparently it's a reason.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 30, 2014)

TDM said:


> I do about half as many Roux solves as CFOP solves. CFOP is boring, but it's all I'm fast at, so that's enough to make me practise it more. Not sure why, but apparently it's a reason.



I meant that you switched to Roux mod-solve, because of the amount of M-slice moves... Then I realized it just an OLL-PLL, which happened to be an M-slice solve.


----------



## TDM (Jul 30, 2014)

Renslay said:


> I meant that you switched to Roux mod-solve, because of the amount of M-slice moves... Then I realized it just an OLL-PLL, which happened to be an M-slice solve.


It was more like CLL-ELL; I like using M moves so I do CLL-ELL for some cases (such as that one, which also meant I didn't have to do a dot OLL). But I did do CLL then edges as orientation-permutation, so it was like a Roux solve... maybe... a bit...

E: 12.32 B2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R' U' F' U' L U F2 D' F U2 L'

x2 // Inspection
U' R [U D'] B' M' x' D' // EOLine (6/6)
R U2 R // RSquare (3/9)
U2 L' U' L2 // LSquare (4/13)
[U' D2] L U L' D2 L' U' L' // F2L (9/22)
U2 l' U R D' R' U' l B // OCLL (9/31)
U2 U' R2 F' R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 U' // PLL (18/49)

3.98 TPS.

E2: U' L D2 R F U D' L F' B2 L2 D R2 U R2 L2 D B2 D' R2

y // Inspection
U' E' L D' // LSquare (4/4)
R U' R B' R2 // RSquare (5/9) (LBlock skip)
U M' U' M R' U R // RBlock (7/16)
U2 F R U R' U' F' // CMLL (7/23)
U M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' // EO (8/31)
U' M' U2 M U M2 // ULUR (6/37)
U // EP (1/38)


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Lol D2 L2 U2 F L F' D' R2 B D F2 U F2 D F2 U' R2 D L2 B2

U' R' D' R *D2*//2x2x2 (5)
*D *F2 D'//2x2x3 (3)
switch to inverse,
U F U' F R' F R//F2L3 (7)
L' U *L*//F2L4 (3)
*L* U F U' F' L'//OLL (6)
B U' F U2 B' U B U2 B' F' U2//PLL (11)


Final: U' R' D' R D' F2 D' U2 F B U2 B' U' B U2 F' U B' L F U F' U' L2 U' L R' F' R F' U F' U' (33)

IF gives
U' R' D' R D' F2 D' [@1] L F U F' U' L2 U' L R' F' R F' U F' U'
Insert at @1: R U' L D2 L' U L D2 L' R'
After the 1st insertion: U' R' D' R D' F2 D' R U' L D2 L' [@2] U L D2 R' F U F' U' L2 U' L R' F' R F' U F' U'
Insert at @2: L U2 D2 R' U R U2 D2 L' U'
Fewest moves: 30. 12 moves cancelled
The final solution: U' R' D' R D' F2 D' R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R' F U F' U' L2 U' L R' F' R F' U F' U'

Would more proficient FMCers give this one a try?


----------



## TDM (Jul 30, 2014)

U2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 D B L' B2 R U' R2 F L D2 B2

y' z' // Inspection
R // LSquare (1/1)
[D U'] L D' y // LBlock (3/4)
R' U2 R2 r' U' r // RSquare (6/10)
U *r U R'* // RBlock (4/14)
*R U' L'* U R' U' L // CMLL (7-5 = 2/16)
U' M' U' M // EO (4/20)
Z perm (10-1 = 9/29)

or a Roux LSE:
U' M' U' M' // EO (4/20)
U' M2 U M2 // ULUR (4/24)
U E2 M' E2 M // EP (5/29)


----------



## Renslay (Jul 30, 2014)

So many pairs and blocks!
For Rouxers and Xcrosses.

D2 R' B2 L F2 U2 B2 D2 R U2 L' F' D' L2 U2 B' D2 B F'


----------



## TDM (Jul 30, 2014)

Renslay said:


> D2 R' B2 L F2 U2 B2 D2 R U2 L' F' D' L2 U2 B' D2 B F'


y' x' r u' R' u' R U R' u' R u' // First block+EO (10/10)


----------



## Renslay (Jul 30, 2014)

TDM said:


> y' x' r U' R' u' R U R u' R u' // First block+EO (10/10)



Nope... Something is wrong there.


----------



## TDM (Jul 30, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Nope... Something is wrong there.


Fixed. First U' should have been u'.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 30, 2014)

TDM said:


> Fixed. First U' should have been u'.



Still not working...
y' x' r u' R' u' R U R u' R u'


----------



## TDM (Jul 31, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Still not working...
> y' x' r u' R' u' R U R u' R u'


y' x' r u' R' u' R U *R'* u' R u'
i cant type


----------



## Renslay (Jul 31, 2014)

TDM said:


> y' x' r u' R' u' R U *R'* u' R u'
> i cant type



I couldn't resist...

Scramble:
D2 R' B2 L F2 U2 B2 D2 R U2 L' F' D' L2 U2 B' D2 B F'

Solution:
y' x' r u' R' u' R U R' u' R u' // block + EO (10/10)
r2 U R r2 U r2 // 2x2x3 (6/16)
R' U2 R' U2 R2 // F2L-1 (5/21)
U' R' *U R* // last pair (4/25)
*R' U2* R U F R' U R U' F' U' // ZBLL (11-3/33)
alg.cubing.net

33 HTM.


----------



## TDM (Jul 31, 2014)

Renslay said:


> I couldn't resist...
> 
> Scramble:
> D2 R' B2 L F2 U2 B2 D2 R U2 L' F' D' L2 U2 B' D2 B F'
> ...


I was hoping someone could find a decent solution after it... I couldn't find anything. Nice solve.

E: 131. 13.73 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 L2 U' B D2 U' L D' B R' F' R2 U

i suck at lsll


----------



## Renslay (Jul 31, 2014)

F2 L2 F U2 B L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 F R B' R2 F D R2 B

11.53 with a 4 move first block. Unfortunately, my LSE ruined it to be a really good time.



Spoiler: Solve



y' x
L R U R' y
U M R U M' U' M2 U' R U R U' R
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R
U M' U M U M' U M U' M' U2 M' U M2 U E2 M E2 M'
alg.cubing.net


----------



## ottozing (Jul 31, 2014)

Renslay said:


> F2 L2 F U2 B L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 F R B' R2 F D R2 B
> 
> 11.53 with a 4 move first block. Unfortunately, my LSE ruined it to be a really good time.
> 
> ...



Found a random nice roux solution to this with the same first block

y' x L R U R'
y R' U R' U' r U R' U' r' U R
R' F R B' R' F' R B
M' U2 M U2 M' U' M U

29 stm if you cancel the move between second block and cmll


----------



## Royiky (Jul 31, 2014)

F' L2 D2 F U2 L U D' R' U F' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2


Z
F' D2 L D'
Y' U2 R U' R' U L' U' L
U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
U2 R' U2 R Y R U2 R2 F R F U M' U2 M U F2 U' 35 moves STM and 37 moves ETM


Or you could do



Z
F' D2 L D'
Y' U F2 R' F2 M F2 L2 X F' L' F
Y' L U L' U Y' L' U' L
F' U' L' U L F
U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F 40 moves STM and 41 moves ETM


This is also my FMC PB


----------



## Ulbert (Jul 31, 2014)

TDM said:


> I couldn't 1-look ELL



haha nub


----------



## Ulbert (Jul 31, 2014)

R2 F R2 B F2 R2 B' L F D' L2 D2 B2 D L' D2 U' F

I don't know how but this gave me my 12.15 OH single


----------



## TDM (Aug 1, 2014)

B2 U' L2 D' L2 D R2 D2 B2 U2 B' D' R F2 U B2 D B2 D2 F'


----------



## Renslay (Aug 2, 2014)

R' L B2 D2 F' R D' F' B U' L2 U2 R' F2 B2 L U2 R B2

3 move pseudo-block...

z
F r' F
u' M2 u


----------



## tomatotrucks (Aug 2, 2014)

Does that even count as a scramble?


----------



## Renslay (Aug 2, 2014)

tomatotrucks said:


> Does that even count as a scramble?



What do you mean?


----------



## 10461394944000 (Aug 3, 2014)

tomatotrucks said:


> Does that even count as a scramble?



it makes the cube more than 2 moves from solved, so yes

why would you think it doesnt


----------



## Renslay (Aug 3, 2014)

You know that the z F r' F u' M2 u is just to show the first block for that particular scramble in the first line, right?


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 3, 2014)

8.171 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 U R U2 B' D2 B' D2 U B2 F' R U2

F' R F' L' F L F' L D' R L' // XXcross
L' U' L U' y' R' U R // F2l-3
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L-4
U R' F2 r U r' F R // OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' // PLL


----------



## TDM (Aug 4, 2014)

37. 16.21 R2 U F2 D' L2 U F2 U R2 L2 U2 B D R2 L2 F2 L U' L' F' D2
I shouldn't have tried EOCross...

43. 20.33 R2 F2 D L2 U B2 D2 F2 D' U R' B R2 D B2 F' D2 L' B'
roux

37. 3.87+ U2 R F U'
I suck at stackmat

39. 2.69 R2 U2 F' R F' R F U'

7. 2.67 U F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
1-looked but i suck


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> 37. 3.87+ U2 R F U'
> I suck at stackmat



Gj


----------



## TDM (Aug 4, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Gj


ty

74. 8.73 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 U' B' R' B2 D' U R B L2 B2 L U
I suck at tps


Spoiler



z2 // Inspection
D' R' F y' L2 D U2 R' F R // XX-cross (9/9)
R' U R d' L' U L // F2L-3 (7/16)
U R U' R' // F2L-4 (4/20)
U' R' F2 r U r' F R // OLL (8/28)
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // PLL (9/37)

4.24 TPS



8 puzzle (3x3) in 0.559, 8 moves, 14.311tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




13645278

RDLDRUUL



8 puzzle (3x3) in 0.693, 10 moves, 14.430tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




71382546

DDLUURDLLU




I really need to stop doing this so often

8 puzzle (3x3) in 2.351, 20 moves, 8.507tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




12356784

DRRULLDRRUL*DUD*L*RUDL*U


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 5, 2014)

R2 D L2 U B2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 R2 F' L D B2 L B F' R' U F2 
Dat red xcross tho

I only got a 12.34 on it.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 5, 2014)

01.806 D R D L'

Skewb, from prisma. Not comp legal, but I don't care about Lol singles.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 5, 2014)

5.48 L' B L2 U R D2 L' D' B R2 B U2 F U2 B2 D2 B R2 D2
red and yellow are both stupid, red especially.

z
R L F' L' F D R' U' R' // xxxcross
y R U R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
y2 r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r' // 1-look last layer

27 move CFOP lolol


----------



## TDM (Aug 5, 2014)

(0, 2) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (4, -5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -3) /

Lockups probably cost me 7-8 seconds, maybe more... still got 35.80.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 5, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> 5.48 L' B L2 U R D2 L' D' B R2 B U2 F U2 B2 D2 B R2 D2


U D F D' F' R // XXcross (6/6)
U L' U r' U L U' r2 B r' // F2L-3 (10/16)
y' U' L' U L // F2L-4 (4/20)
R U' L' U R' U' L // ZBLL (7/27)


----------



## Torch (Aug 5, 2014)

U' B2 L2 D L2 U' F2 R2 U B2 F2 R B' R' B' L U2 F' D' F' R' 

Really easy 7 move 2x2x3.


----------



## TDM (Aug 5, 2014)

5 8 puzzle (3x3) marathon in *15.096*, *131 moves*, 8.678tps

two lolscrambles



Spoiler: Times



0.703, 3.525, 1.444, 5.020, 4.404





Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: 0.703




25317486
DRULLURDRULL

0.703, 12 moves = 17.070tps





Spoiler: 3.525




36785142
UURDLURDLDRULLURDLDRUULDRRULDLU

3.525, 31 moves = 8.794tps





Spoiler: 1.444




13572684
DDRUURDLLU

1.444, 10 moves = 6.925tps





Spoiler: 5.020




26418357
ULLDRRULURDLULDDURDLUURDULDRLURDRULLDRRULDLU

5.020, 44 moves = 8.765tps





Spoiler: 4.404




61438275
LLURRDLULDRUURDLULDDRULURRDLULDRUL

4.404, 34 moves = 7.720tps


----------



## Renslay (Aug 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> 5 8 puzzle (3x3) marathon in *15.096*, *131 moves*, 8.678tps
> 
> two lolscrambles
> 
> ...



The solutions sound like an evil being from a fantasy world...
All hail to DrullUrDrull!


----------



## Torch (Aug 6, 2014)

R U2 R2 F' U2 F U2 R2 U2


----------



## Renslay (Aug 6, 2014)

Torch said:


> R U2 R2 F' U2 F U2 R2 U2



Uhm... x U R2 U' R, I guess? Nice...


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 6, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Uhm... x U R2 U' R, I guess? Nice...


z2 y
R U2 R' U, seems easier.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 6, 2014)

Torch said:


> R U2 R2 F' U2 F U2 R2 U2



I got 2.91


----------



## TDM (Aug 6, 2014)

34. 24.75 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 U' L U L' F' R' L2 F L2 F L'

Got this scramble for OH...

x2 // Inspection
U2 L F' d2 L' U2 L' // XX-cross (7/7)
L' U' L U y L' U L U' L' U' L // F2L-3 (11/18)
U2 y' L' U L U2 L' U' L // F2L-4 (8/26)
U' F' L' U' L U F // OLL (7/33)
L U2 L U L' D L D' L U' D L2 U L2 D' L' U L' // PLL (18/51)

PLL ruined movecount, but 7 move XX-cross and 7 move OLL... wow.

E: another lol 2x2x3

48. 24.58 D' L2 U R2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 U F' L' D2 F D B' R2 L2 B2 D2 R'


----------



## qaz (Aug 6, 2014)

DNF(5.38) (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-1, 4) / (1, 0) / (6) / (0) / (-1) / (4) / (-5) / (-1) / dUUU

i am an idiot, forgot to do a 6 at the end


----------



## TDM (Aug 7, 2014)

Eight hours waiting in Denmark with no internet...



Spoiler: 8 Puzzle



8 puzzle (3x3) in 1.514, 14 moves, 9.247tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




23156478

*URRUDLLD*RRUULL




8 puzzle (3x3) in 1.514, 14 moves, 9.247tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




41278365

D*LLRR*DLLUURDLU




8 puzzle (3x3) in 1.739, 17 moves, 9.776tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




74162583

DLLUURRDDLLUR*LR*UL




8 puzzle (3x3) in 1.364, 11 moves, 8.065tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




12357486

URD*ULRD*RULL



I was getting these fairly often: 1.514, 1.819, 1.753, 2.617, 3.443, 4.299, 3.118, 4.144, 2.472, 3.638, 2.318, 1.514, 2.207, 2.588, 4.583, 2.082, 3.396, 2.493, 4.137, 3.428, 2.642, 2.663, (5.288), 1.739, (1.364)


8 puzzle (3x3) in 1.528, 17 moves, 11.126tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




13678245

LURDLULD*RDUL*DRUUL




8 puzzle (3x3) in 1.053, 13 moves, 12.346tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




12643578

DLDRUULDRDLUU




8 puzzle (3x3) in 1.177, 18 moves, 15.293tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




12543768

URRULDLURRDLULDRUL




Next: 8 puzzle (3x3) in 1.067, 13 moves, 12.184tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




72153486

RULDLUURDRULL




8 puzzle (3x3) in 0.663, 11 moves, 16.591tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




51267348

DRDLLURRULL




8 puzzle (3x3) in 1.130, 14 moves, 12.389tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




62537481





8 puzzle (3x3) in 0.787, 12 moves, 15.248tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




23176854

ULULDRURDLLU




8 puzzle (3x3) in 0.599, 10 moves, 16.694tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




12375684

LLDRURDLLU




8 puzzle (3x3) in 1.657, 22 moves, 13.277tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




12346587

RRDLULDRRUL*DLRU*LDR*LR*UL






---

One of my best solves on my WeiLong:
35. 9.75 U L2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D' B2 D F D' R2 F' R' B2 F L2 D2 F2 L2
x2 y' R' U2 F2 D' R' F' D R U2 R' // X-cross (9/9)
what I did:
x2 y' // Inspection
R' U2 F2 D' F' D R U2 R' U R B' R' // X-cross (13/13)
U2 L U' L2 // F2L-2 (4/17)
U2 L U' L' U L // F2L-3 (6/23) (yes I did the cancellation)
R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L-4 (7/30) (OLL skip)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL (16/46)

yay four second t perm even though I saw the OLL skip before it happened

If only this had been white cross...
45. 12.19 B2 L2 D2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 B' R' L' D2 L' D B F2 U' L2 U'
x' // Inspection
r U' r2 F2 r // X-cross (5/5)
d' r' F r U r' F M' U2 R // F2L-2 (10/15)
U2 R U R' d' L U' L' // F2L-3 (8/23)
U L' U L U2 L' U L U r U' r' F // VHLS (13/39) (OCLL skip)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL (15/54)

Lookahead was zero, as is usual with the WeiLong.
46. 11.92 B2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' L' F U B' D2 L U' B' R' D U2
z2 // Inspection
U D' r U' R' x y2 F' // what was i doing (6/6)
L' U L R U' R' // F2L-1 (6/12)
R' U' R // F2L-2 (3/15)
U' L' U L2 U L' // F2L-3 (6/21)
U' F' r U r' // VHLS (5/26)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OCLL (7/33)
U L' U' L y' R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL (13/46)

---


84. 2.30 U' F R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 (z y' U' R' U2 R' F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R' U)
88. 4.04+ U' F2 U R' F' R F2 (y' R' U' R2 U' F R U R' U' F' U2)
89. 1.78 F' R2 F U' F' R2 F (y' L' U2 R U R' U2 R)


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 8, 2014)

U2 L2 B2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D B2 L F2 L' D' U' L' D U F' 

ofcourse, i massively bombed it, but one for the FMC people to try, definitely


----------



## TDM (Aug 8, 2014)

L' U' B R' B' R U L'

5 move green layer (is that good? It is for me...) -> U perm.
13/12.18 = a bit more than 1 tps, yay

U R U' R L R U R' L'
R' L U L U' L' U R' L'


----------



## Julian (Aug 8, 2014)

U' B' L' B U R' U' B' r b

Inspection torture.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 8, 2014)

Julian said:


> U' B' L' B U R' U' B' r b
> 
> Inspection torture.



I got 8.19



Spoiler: Solution



[U'] R L' U L' [U'] [B'] U R U R' U R U R' u' l'




Do What? D face is completely solved on this Pyraminx scramble U L' B' R B' R' B' L



Spoiler: Solution



U' L U R U' R' L'


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 9, 2014)

B2 U2 R B2 L2 U2 R' U2 B2 R B U' F R2 F R' F D2


----------



## ottozing (Aug 9, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> B2 U2 R B2 L2 U2 R' U2 B2 R B U' F R2 F R' F D2



U2 F B' U2 M2' y L' U L

9 moves HTM to LSLL.... wat


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 9, 2014)

Julian said:


> U' B' L' B U R' U' B' r b
> 
> Inspection torture.


What did you do? The 1-flip case which is set up?


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 9, 2014)

Roux speedsolve: 27 moves 0_o

R2 L' U L F' L U B' U' D2 R F2 L' B2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 U2

z2 F2 R2 B' F' _//FB_
U R U' R2' U' R U' r U r' _//SB_
_//CMLL skip_
M' U2' M U2' M' U M U' M' U2' M2' U2' M' _//LSE_

alg.cubing.net
*27* moves/*7.92* sec = *3.4 TPS* = super lolslow

Massive pause before LSE.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 9, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> Roux speedsolve: 27 moves 0_o
> 
> R2 L' U L F' L U B' U' D2 R F2 L' B2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 U2
> 
> ...



...what?!

Furthermore, with the r' M' = R', it is 26 moves...


----------



## TDM (Aug 9, 2014)

stuff between rounds at euros:

11. 17.30 U L2 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 U' L2 U' R' D2 F2 U B' R U2 L U F

x2 y
l U' l2 U' L U' x
U y' L' U L U z' U L U'
z y' U L' U L U2 L' U L
U' y' F L' U' L U L F' L'
y' L' U2 L U L' U L z' U L2 U' L' U L' U'

10. 11.68 U F2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 R' D' L F U2 R L F R' D'
x2 y
R' F u U L y R2
U2 L U' L'
[U D] R U' R' E
R' F R' F' R U' R
U' f R U R' U' f'
l' U R D' R' U' l B
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

23. 10.74 U' L2 D L2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U B D2 F' L B' L D' B2 F' D2

45. 10.91 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 L' B2 R' D' L2 B U R2 U2 R D
easy F2L


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 10, 2014)

7.10 U2 D2 L F2 D' B2 L F B R' U2 L F2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 L' U2 

z2 y' 
U F U R' L D2 D 
U R U2 R' U2 R U' R
y R U' R'
U2 r' U' R U' R' U2 r
U y R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 B U' B'

silly


----------



## TDM (Aug 10, 2014)

241. 1.50 R' F R F U2 R' F2 U' R'
243. 3.22 F' R2 U F' R' F R'


----------



## qaz (Aug 10, 2014)

5.73 (0, -4) / (-5, -3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 0) / (4) / (-2) / (-2) / (-3) / (-5) / (-2) / UUdU


----------



## whauk (Aug 10, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> U2 L2 B2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D B2 L F2 L' D' U' L' D U F'
> 
> ofcourse, i massively bombed it, but one for the FMC people to try, definitely



2 minutes solution. Insertion finder helped a little though 

Skeleton: F R2 U' L' U R' U2 R2 F2 R L' [@1] U L'
Insert at @1: L U' R' U L' U' R U
After the 1st insertion: F R2 U' L' U R' U2 R2 F2 R U' R' U L' U' [@2] R U2 L'
Insert at @2: U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R
Fewest moves: 24. 5 moves cancelled
The final solution: F R2 U' L' U R' U2 R2 F2 R U' R' U L' U R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U2 L'


----------



## TDM (Aug 11, 2014)

41. 13.42 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U' R' D' R D' B' L' U R L U'

x2 y // Inspection
U2 D' R D2 // 222 (4/4)
L' F' L' // X-cross (3/7)
r' F2 r U' r' F r // F2L-2 (7/14)
F' U2 F U' R U R' // F2L-3 (7/21)
y2 U R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 R' U R' // ZBLS (10/31)
U' [l' R'] D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 l U // ZBLL (11/42)

7 second ll, I forgot whether to use the mirror or not for that case :fp


----------



## naliuj (Aug 11, 2014)

D L' R2 D' U B2 L2 U R D' U F2 D' U2 L2 R B2 F2 D2 L2

No bad edges with g/b front using ZZ.


----------



## Julian (Aug 12, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> What did you do? The 1-flip case which is set up?


I don't use 1-flip, and I don't remember, sorry.


----------



## Clockworkcuber (Aug 12, 2014)

B2 F2 D2 L2 R2 U F2 D U L' R D' B U F' D R D' U L2 
Scramble with cross colour on front. I solve green so I was really lucky. My PB, and got it on my birthday!


----------



## Renslay (Aug 12, 2014)

D' U2 B2 D2 B F2 D' U R U' B2 D2 B2 L R2 D2 U2 L B L D2 F' D L' R

10.91

z
E R' y U' R U2 M' B' // FB (7/7)
R' U M' U r2 U2 r U' r2 R U r // SB (12/19)
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL (11/30)
U2 M U M' U' M2 U' M2 // LSE (8/38)

38 STM -> 3.5 TPS


----------



## Cale S (Aug 12, 2014)

Got this scramble while doing 4BLD:
D F2 D' B' L2 Uw B F2 U' Uw' Fw' Rw2 L2 Uw R Rw2 U2 F' R2 Uw2 D' Fw2 D Uw R F2 Uw2 D' L' Rw Fw2 Uw R' D2 B R2 L Rw' U2 Uw'


----------



## naliuj (Aug 12, 2014)

Way too easy. Haha

R2 U B' D2 R2 D' R F' U F R F2 R2 U' D F2 B' D U B' F2 U B F2 L


----------



## Bunyanderman (Aug 13, 2014)

D2 U R2 D L2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 D' B U B D' R U2 F2 D' L2 R2
One move cross on white.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 13, 2014)

Uw2 D' F U L B' U B2 R2 D2 Rw B2 L D' F' B L2 Rw F' Uw2 L' D' F2 B2 D2 Rw B' L R2 D2 R' B2 Rw' U2 B2 R F2 L B2 R2

Red and Orange centers are made.


----------



## TDM (Aug 13, 2014)

U' R F' U D F2 L U' R' U2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 D' B2 L2

Not much light, failed cross, got 15.67.


----------



## Julian (Aug 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> U' R F' U D F2 L U' R' U2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 D' B2 L2



z2 F U L U' L' D R'
U F U' F' U' L' U' L
R U' R2 U' R2 U R'
U F U R U' R' F'

26 moves with cancellations


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 14, 2014)

L2 D U2 F2 D' R2 D R2 D2 L' B U2 B L' D2 L F2 R'

lol


----------



## syzygy13 (Aug 14, 2014)

L2 F2 D' L2 U F2 D' R2 U R' F' D F R2 B2 U2 L D R2

I'm not very good, and I've never done an X-Cross before but here is my solve anyway. Do better than me! (Probably using the U-face)

X-Cross: L' D' L E R U' R //I combined a D y U' into an E
F2L 2: y R' U' R 
F2L 3: y L' U L U' y' L' U L 
F2L 4: Dw R' U' R U' R' U R
COLL: U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
EPLL: U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U


----------



## syzygy13 (Aug 14, 2014)

Renslay said:


> ...what?!
> 
> Furthermore, with the r' M' = R', it is 26 moves...



You can shorten the LSE one more move by doing 

M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U M' E2 M' E2


----------



## TDM (Aug 14, 2014)

114. 2.51 R2 U F R2 F
red


----------



## Renslay (Aug 14, 2014)

F' D' U R B2 R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D R' B2 D2 B' F' R' U2 B2 L' B2 D' L' F D'

A two move first block!

This should have been a very fast solve, but I messed up the second block. 



Spoiler: I should have done this



z
U F2 (2)
U r U R U2 R2 U M U M2 U R' (12)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' (9)
U' M U' M' U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' (10)
alg.cubing.net



33 STM... With a 4 TPS, it would have been 8.25.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Aug 15, 2014)

U2 R2 B' F2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 B2 U' F2 R B2 L B2 R2 D' F R'

D R' B' L R D R' y R' U' R2 F' //xxcross (11/52)
L U L' U L U' L2 //slot 3 (18/52)
U L U' L' U L U' F R U R' F' //VHF2L (30/52)
L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R'//COLL (41/52)
U M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U M2 U //PLL (52/52)

10.99
~4.73 tps


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Aug 15, 2014)

lol 2x2 

R F R U' F' R'


----------



## TDM (Aug 15, 2014)

z'


Renslay said:


> F' D' U R B2 R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D R' B2 D2 B' F' R' U2 B2 L' B2 D' L' F D'


z // Inspection (LSquare skip)
U F2 // LBlock (2/2)
U r U R U2 R // RSquare (6/8)
U2 R U [R' M'] U2 R U' R' // RBlock (8/16)
U R U R D R' U' R D' R' U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CMLL (22/38)
U' M' U' M' // EO (4/42)
U2 M U2 M // ULUR (4/46)
U' M2 U2 M' U2 M // EP (6/52)

52/10.85 = 4.79 TPS Roux solve, wat
seeing up to the RSquare in about 5 seconds of inspection and having an easy CMLL to fingertrick helped

E: A two move first block!

This should have been a very fast solve, but I messed up the second block. 

B R2 U' R' D B U F D' B D2 L2 D B2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D2

E2: F' D2 U2 B L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F D L' F2 R2 F' D U B' D' F'

z2 U' F' // PLBlock (2/2)
r u' M' E' // LBlock (4/6)

F' U2 F R2 B' U2 F R2 F D2 L2 U' F' D' B' F2 L' D' L' B2
I'm not very good when there isn't much light...

Skweb:
U L R' L R' L' U' L'

U B L R' L' R' L' B
I don't even know how I got 13.51 on this. 6 move green layer, U perm. 1.04 TPS, yay.

U' L' B' U R B U L

10.03. R' U B' R L B' L R'
Not sure how I didn't sub-10 that. Two move layer, H perm.

U' R' U' B' L' B R' U' B' U'


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 15, 2014)

D2 F2 L2 U L2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F R L' D' L U B2 L2 U L' D2 easy white x-cross.


----------



## qaz (Aug 16, 2014)

6.02 (3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3) / (3) / (3) / (5) / (2) / (-3) / Uddd

i kind of failed


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Aug 16, 2014)

TDM said:


> z'
> 
> z // Inspection (LSquare skip)
> U F2 // LBlock (2/2)
> ...



Ummmm... U R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L instead of that monstrosity of a CMLL? 
Unless that alg does some other thing that I'm not seeing.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 16, 2014)

13.44 U' F2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 U R2 F D' F' L R D' F2 R D U' 

OH...
z2 U L2 U y' z' U2 //cross (4)
z y U2 L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L//f2l1 (12)
U L U' L'//f2l2 (4)
U z' U L2 U' L' U L U'//f2l3 (8)
L2 U' L U L' x' U L' U'//f2l4 (8)
L2 z F' L' U' L U L' U' L U x y' U//OLL (11)
U2 L' U' L' U L U L U L' U//PLL (11)

4.32 TPS


----------



## TDM (Aug 16, 2014)

cubeninjaIV said:


> Ummmm... U R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L instead of that monstrosity of a CMLL?
> Unless that alg does some other thing that I'm not seeing.


My alg was 2-look with a cancellation  R U R D R' U' R D' R2 to orient, J perm to permute. I don't know many CMLLs yet; probably somewhere between 10-15. I've learned the difference between my usual L OCLL and its mirror for COLL recently, so that's added on a couple more... but I don't count.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 16, 2014)

8.595 U B2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 U R2 U R B L F' U2 R D2 B L D' U'


----------



## TDM (Aug 17, 2014)

F2 L' B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 L B D2 L' R' F' D R2 U B F
easy Rouxblock (blue, white on D)

L' F D2 R' U' F' R' F' U' F' R2 D2 F B2 R2 F D2 B' D2 F


----------



## notfeliks (Aug 17, 2014)

Kinda weird scramble: D B2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 U' L U' B' L D2 R' F U2 F

I did x' L D' R F R2 for an X-cross (or something like that), but I'll be very interested to see if there's anything better.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 17, 2014)

8.977 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 B2 R B' R' L2 D' B' D L2 B2 F2 U'

Edit:
Wat? Accidental XXcross with a pair. Caught me off gaurd so time wasn't great.
9.361 U L2 F2 L2 U F2 U L2 D' L2 D' R F L' B U2 F' D' F' D' L D'

y
R' F L B D L' U' R' 
8 move XXXcross


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 17, 2014)

B2 L' U2 R2 F2 R U2 B2 D2 R2 U' R' D' U B D U L B'
x' y F L F2 R' F R//xcross


I don't know what I did from here on... But it had r U R' U' M U R U' R' as LL


----------



## TDM (Aug 17, 2014)

55. 4.88 U R' U R' U R' U R'


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 17, 2014)

White side solved on this 2x2 scramble. F' U' R2 U' F2 R F' U F2 U'


----------



## qaz (Aug 18, 2014)

7.75 F2 L2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U L2 F D' U' L' U' B2 L' F R2 



Spoiler



z2 y'
R D R y' D R2 D
U' L' U L
y U R' U R
y' U R' U' R y L' U L 
U R U' R'
U L2 u' L U' L U L' u' L2 y' R U' R' U2


----------



## TDM (Aug 18, 2014)

L' F2 R B2 D2 R' F2 L2 B2 L' B D' U2 F2 U' R' B D2 U

x2 y // Inspection
R2 D' L2 U' L D // X-cross (6/6)
y' L' U L // F2L-2 (3/9)
F' U' F U r B r' // F2L-3 (7/16)
U R U R' // F2L-4 (4/20)
[L2 x] D2 L' U2 L D2 L' U2 L' // ZBLL (9/29)

sub-30 movecount


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 19, 2014)

8.756 F2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 U' B2 U' L2 U' L' D F D' B' D2 U2 R2 U'


----------



## Hypocrism (Aug 19, 2014)

D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F D2 B L2 D' F' U2 B2 D' L2 R D R' F'

Weird scramble where the cross on almost every side is easy.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hypocrism said:


> D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F D2 B L2 D' F' U2 B2 D' L2 R D R' F'
> 
> Weird scramble where the cross on almost every side is easy.


I'll post a solution for cross on each of the six sides
Orange:
z' L F R' F'
Yellow:
D2 F D' R2
White:
x2 y L F' L' M2 U2 M2 D ... ugh
Red:
z y L' D2 F L' u L' u'
Green:
x' y R L' U' R' F R
Blue:
x U' F L2 D L D'


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> White: x2 y L F' L' M2 U2 M2 D ... ugh


r' U' L U' R' U2 x


----------



## Hypocrism (Aug 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I'll post a solution for cross on each of the six sides
> Orange:
> z' L F R' F'
> Yellow:
> ...



Green: z' U M U F2, is nicer for me
Or z' y2 M' U M U' M might be faster


----------



## LucasCuber (Aug 19, 2014)

Here is scramble for 3x3 - R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D' U' L' B F


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 19, 2014)

LucasCuber said:


> Here is scramble for 3x3 - R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D' U' L' B F



Uhh... No.


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 19, 2014)

11 move F2B in a speedsolve!


L2 F2 U2 L2 D U2 L2 U B2 R2 U' L' F' L D2 L U' L D R' D' U2


y x2
M' F' 
U r' U' R U' r 
E' M E


----------



## Hypocrism (Aug 19, 2014)

L2 F2 L' D2 L U2 B2 R' B2 D2 L' F' D' U' L D' L F' L D' B

Ridiculously easy to see ahead to the 2nd pair (white cross)

x2 R' U' F U R' (xCross)
L U' L'
y' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R
F U R U' R' F'
U gperm U2
(44 HTM)
8.42

Inserting the second pair with L U2 L' made an even better solve and basically rotationless.


----------



## Hypocrism (Aug 19, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> 11 move F2B in a speedsolve!
> 
> 
> L2 F2 U2 L2 D U2 L2 U B2 R2 U' L' F' L D2 L U' L D R' D' U2
> ...



Is that a common technique for Roux F2B, or just for rare special cases? I've been playing around with Roux for a bit and never tried making the blocks around the wrong centers yet!


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 19, 2014)

Hypocrism said:


> Is that a common technique for Roux F2B, or just for rare special cases? I've been playing around with Roux for a bit and never tried making the blocks around the wrong centers yet!


I dont know how common it is but it isn't that hard to do. Just ignore the centers and fix them when you like.
I think Renslay also does this if there is a square made minus the center.


----------



## Username (Aug 19, 2014)

LucasCuber said:


> Here is scramble for 3x3 - R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D' U' L' B F



No


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 19, 2014)

LucasCuber said:


> Here is scramble for 3x3 - R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D' U' L' B F



y x2 R' L' F' u' U' L2

ZOMG 6 move xxxxcross LL skip


----------



## TDM (Aug 19, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> I dont know how common it is but it isn't that hard to do. Just ignore the centers and fix them when you like.
> I think Renslay also does this if there is a square made minus the center.


I used to do it a lot, but now I only do it - like Renslay - when a square is made, minus the centre.

15 puzzle (4x4) in 4.762, 47 moves, 9.870tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




215141196314571310128

RULDDRURLDURULDLDRRUULLDLDRURULDLUURDDLURRULDLU



15 puzzle (4x4) in 5.457, 61 moves, 11.178tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




391511114710265134128

scramble was actually
3 10 4 7
0 13 5 9
14 1 12 6
11 15 8 2

but i went on to the next scramble, so the reconstruction didn't work



Easiest start ever... but as usual, whenever I get an easy scramble:
15 puzzle (4x4) in 6.120, 64 moves, 10.458tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




131049142813761211515

DRRDLDRUUULDDRUURDDLULDRULLDRUURDDLLUURDLDRUULDRDLURLURDDLUURDLU


32. 12.52 D2 R2 D F2 D R2 U' R2 U F2 D F' D2 R' B R2 U B F' L2
How did I even sup-10 that!?


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 19, 2014)

L U B U B R B' U' R' U L' U R' B' L B 
solve white layer, I got l5c skip


----------



## Sir E Brum (Aug 20, 2014)

PB: 9.82
F L2 F' D2 F' D2 B L2 B' L2 D' L2 R2 F' L F2 U2 R2 D U'

Everything just came together in this solve.


Spoiler



z2 //inspection
D R2 //cross (2)
y' R' U R // F2L 1 (5)
U R U' R' L' U' L U' L' U L //F2L 2 (16)
y R' U2 R //F2L 3 (19)
L' U L' B L B' L // F2L 4 (26)
R' U' R' F R F' U R //OLL (34)
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 //PLL (41)


----------



## TDM (Aug 20, 2014)

18. 9.58 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D' L' U2 F D2 F2 L F2 D B' F

x2 y // Inspection
[D U'] r U l U R // Cross (6/6) (setup F2L-1)
d L U L' // F2L-1 (4/10)
U R' U' R U2 R' U R // F2L-2 (8/18)
[U D] R U' R' D' // F2L-3 (5/23)
F R U R' F' // VHLS (5/28) (OCLL skip)
U F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U2 // PLL (14/42)

saw the vhls before f2l-3, but decided to pause forever before f2l-4 anyway, and saw that i would get an ocll skip before vhls, but decided to pause yet again before pll

E: lol rouxblocks

47. 15.64 D2 F2 R2 U B2 D R2 D R2 L2 U2 B L' B L2 D U2 R U2 R' B

y' x // Inspection (LSquare skip)
R E R' M2 u // LBlock (5/5)
U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' *R'* // RSquare (8/13)
*M2 R'* U r // RBlock (4-2 = 2/15)

E2: lol XX-cross

56. 11.65 D2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 U R2 U' B R U2 L' B' R' D B' L2 U2

z2
R D R' x' U L U' // 222 (6/6)
D2 x R2 F' U R' // 223 preserving pair (5/11)
etc

25. 12.22 L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 R' U' R2 F U B2 D U B R L'

One of the easiest scrambles I've ever had... and I failed the ZBLS execution, which was l F' R U' R' U l'. Can't remember much more unfortunately; I spent too long trying to reconstruct and not finding anything. Here's another easy solution, where for LS I only had to preserve EO.

6. 27.42 B2 U F2 D L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 U R' F' L' D2 F R2 L U2 R2
x2 y
U' L y' [L R'] z' u' L' u z y2 U L' U L D2
L U L'
U2 z' U' L U L2 U' L' U z
U L U L' U L U2 L'
U' L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U L' U' L F U


----------



## BboyArchon (Aug 20, 2014)

Lol at this 3x3 scramble (from FiveTimer):

D' L2 B U2 F2 B' L2 B2 L2 U' F' L' B2 R U2 B2 L U2

Inspection: z2
XCross: F2 R2 d R' F R

And you're left with two pairs on top


----------



## TDM (Aug 20, 2014)

BboyArchon said:


> D' L2 B U2 F2 B' L2 B2 L2 U' F' L' B2 R U2 B2 L U2



z2 // Inspection
F2 R2 *L* d R' F R // XX-Cross (7/7)

or

z2 // Inspection
F2 R2 d R' F R // X-Cross (6/6)
L U' L' // F2L-2 (3/9)
y' R2 U' R2 U R U R // F2L-3+4 (7/16)
lol, 16 move F2L. Is FiveTimer a phone timer or something? Because old style scrambles are often very easy...


... almost forgot the thing I came here to post
15 puzzle (4x4) in 4.294, 40 moves, 9.315tps



Spoiler: Reconstruction




611128531371541012914

LLLUURDRDLLURRRDLUULURRDLLDRRULLULDRRULL


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 21, 2014)

L2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 U B2 D' F2 D' B L2 D B' L D2 F U B R' D


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 21, 2014)

1. 4.99 (-1, 0) / (-1, 1) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-1) / (2) / (-1) / (0) / (5) / (-5) / dddU

5th solve in my first clock session for like a month, lmao


----------



## Julian (Aug 21, 2014)

F r2 L U2 F R r F r2 D' B' r2 B2 R F2 r L' R U2 L2 F' D' B R' B F L' F' L2 U2 R B R2 U D2 F2 L2 B r2 D'

opposite centers solved


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 21, 2014)

F U2 F' R' F R U' F' U' and U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2

Both in one average of 5.


----------



## TDM (Aug 21, 2014)

3. 15.00 B2 D U L2 U' R2 D F2 L2 U' R' D U F' R B L B' D U2
4. 20.77 D U R2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 U R2 U L B R' B' F' L D2 B2 D' U

this is what my times are like before I warm up


----------



## Tanisimo (Aug 21, 2014)

9.30 B2 U' D L' B' D L' F' U2 R' U2 L U2 R' B2 R' U2 D2



Spoiler



z2 y' D2 R F' L D' // cross
y U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' // F2L1
U2 L U' L' // F2L2
U y' L U L' // F2L3
y' U R' U' R U' R' U R // F2L4
U' f R U R' U' f' // 2 Look OLL
U R U' L' U R' U' L U // Niklas


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 21, 2014)

skoob: R' B L R U B' R U' R'


----------



## TDM (Aug 21, 2014)

skewb: B' U L B L R' B U' R'
B R U' B R' B R' U' L'
B' R' L B R' B' L' R' U'

129. 15.67 U2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 U F2 R2 B' D R' L' B2 R D B' U2
137. 11.89 U F2 D R2 D B2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 L' F' R B' F' R2 U' R B2 R D'
169. 14.55 U R2 D' U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' B R' D' B U' R' D U' L2 B U'


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 21, 2014)

5. (8.25) (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 2) / (0) / (-4) / (0) / (2) / (2) / (-2) / UdUU

One of the easiest scrambles I've ever had, and I made a pin error 
4.47 stackmat second try


----------



## TDM (Aug 21, 2014)

Got bored, tried corners first, first solve...

F L' B2 L F' U' D' B L U B2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 D F2 D R2

y2 z // Inspection
U' L F' L' U' L' U L F // SS (9/9)
x2 l F' R U2 R' U R // PBL (7/16)
E y' // L/R (1/17)
x2 U M2 U2 M' U // LEdge-1 (5/22)
x' U M' U' // LEdge-2 (3/25)
x' U M U' // LEdge-3 (3/28)
x' r' // NMREdge-1+2+3 (1/29)
U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U' M' // EO (8/37)
U' M' U2 M U' // ULUR (5/42)
r2 // EP+fix NM (1/43)


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 22, 2014)

D B2 D B2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 L' U2 F R' U' L' D F R2 U2

3-move 2x2x2


----------



## TDM (Aug 22, 2014)

30. 1:01.50 Uw F2 B2 U Uw' Rw R2 D' Fw' B Rw2 R' Fw R2 D R F U2 Uw Rw R' B U F' Rw2 B' L2 Rw F B' D' R Fw U F' D2 R2 U Rw2 Uw2

lol

7. 13.52 R2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 D F2 D R2 D' R' U' L U' L B' R D' B2 D'
z2
R2 U r U2 r'
F' U' F R2
y R' U R
U R U R' F U F'
d R' U' R U2 R' U R
L' U R U' L U R'
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U

lolol

39. 9.81 D2 B2 U B2 D B2 U F2 D L2 U2 F' R U2 L2 U' R' B2 D2 B L2
x2 y
L' D U L F' D2
[something rotationless]
l F' R U' R' U l'
[AUF] I think r U' L' D L U r B'?
Ua perm, bar on F [AUF]


lololol (these scrambles are just getting better each time)

86. 12.25 R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 F' B2 U' L' U' B D' L B U'

z2 // Inspection
D R' L U' L y' R2 F' R' F' // XX-Cross (9/9)
U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-3+EO (8/17)
U2 y' R U R' // F2L-4 (4/21)
l' U R D' R' U' l B // COLL (8/29)
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' // EPLL (10/39)


48. 10.74 R2 U F2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' B' U2 R B2 L' F U2 R U2 R' U2

x2 y
L F' U R D' L R
had three move insert during f2l, some other lucky stuff happened two, but I can't reconstruct

6.630	71	10.708	12 3 15 4\10 11 1 8\7 5 9 0\2 13 14 6	R2DLDRURU2LDRDLURD2LU2L2DR3UL2DR2UL2DRULDLURULDRURDLDRUL2UR2DL2UR2DL2U
So much inaccurate turning


----------



## Nilsibert (Aug 24, 2014)

B2 D' R2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B' F2 U' R F2 D' F L2 R2


----------



## Cale S (Aug 24, 2014)

R U' R D' F' U F D R' L2 F' R2 F2 D2 B U2 F2 R2 F2


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 25, 2014)

8.369 U L2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' L2 U' R2 B' D U' F R' U2 B2 F U2 F' U'

x2 y // Inspection
U' R L D2 y U R' D' // XXcross
R' U' R y L' U' L // F2L-3
U R U' R' y' R' U' R U2 R' U R // F2L-4
U' F U R U' R' F' U // OLL

32/8.369 = 3.82 TPS, Which is what usually happens on lucky solves. XXcross was nice though


----------



## Iggy (Aug 26, 2014)

U' B' R B R' U L R' b' u 

dem blocks


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 26, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 8.369 U L2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' L2 U' R2 B' D U' F R' U2 B2 F U2 F' U'
> 
> x2 y // Inspection
> U' R L D2 y U R' D' // XXcross
> ...



... I have no idea how you saw that XX in 15 seconds. Nice.

For the fourth pair, why didn't you do F' U' F U' R U R'? It's a lot shorter, and it solves the ZBLS for that case. 

How are you doing on ZBLLs? Last I heard, you had a few Us, some more Pi's, and a bunch of Sunes. Are you done with U and Pi yet?


----------



## LucasCuber (Aug 26, 2014)

L2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 F L' F' L2 R' F' R F'  

OLL Skip


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 26, 2014)

LucasCuber said:


> L2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 F L' F' L2 R' F' R F'
> 
> OLL Skip



L R *U2 R'*//ermagerd xxxxcross and oll skip
*R U* R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'//PLL

Final: L R U' R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (15)

Hey, this scramble is pretty good for Roux too.

L //FB
R U2 R'//SB
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'//CMLL and whoa, L6E skip!

And ZZ!
//eoline skip
L//Left blocl
R U2 R'//right block and OLL skip!
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'//PLL


*Dude, stop posting fake scrambles.*


----------



## JackM (Aug 26, 2014)

L' D' F2 D' R U' B U' F2 L2 U' D R2 U D R' B2 D2 B' F' L B' D' R' F' 

Cross solved

Old style scramble form qqtimer


----------



## TDM (Aug 26, 2014)

R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 U' R2 F2 R2 B' U R' D L R2 D2 U B R

E: great roux scramble
R2 B' U' D2 B2 L D2 R F' U' R2 F2 U' F2 D B2 U' R2 D2

19. 11.72 D2 L2 F2 D2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U R B2 L' B D R2 F2 U R' B'


----------



## sk8erman41 (Aug 26, 2014)

F2 U' L2 U D' R2 F' Fw' B2 U D F L' U2 D' F2 D Fw2 U' D2 Fw' D2 Fw' R F L U' L F R2 B' U2 L' R2 U' F B2 Uw2 R U'

Could centers be any easier?! great for Hoya


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 27, 2014)

B R2 U' R U R' U2 B' R B' U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F U2 B' U2

This scramble is just too lol. I got a 19.58 OH on this because terrible OLL and F perm.


----------



## TDM (Aug 27, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> B R2 U' R U R' U2 B' R B' U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F U2 B' U2
> 
> This scramble is just too lol. I got a 19.58 OH on this because terrible OLL and F perm.


I tried this OH and got 18.13... could've been a high 17.9x, but I failed the timer stop first time. It could've been faster (maybe) using my OH main, but my ShuangRen was closer so I just used that 

(movecounts in STM/ETM)
y
U' L2 D2 L' // X-Cross (4/6)
z' U L U' z // F2L-2 (3/3)
z' U' L' U D L D' // F2L-3 (6/6)
z U2 z' U' L U L' U' L U z // F2L-4 (8/9)
U2 x U' L U L' x' U' L' U L // OLLCP (9/10)
U2 L2 U2 L' U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 L2 // EPLL (12/16)

Total 42/50
2.76 TPS.


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 27, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> B R2 U' R U R' U2 B' R B' U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F U2 B' U2
> 
> This scramble is just too lol. I got a 19.58 OH on this because terrible OLL and F perm.



y'
R' D2 L U L2 U' R2 // xxxcross

wut


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 27, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> ... I have no idea how you saw that XX in 15 seconds. Nice.
> 
> For the fourth pair, why didn't you do F' U' F U' R U R'? It's a lot shorter, and it solves the ZBLS for that case.
> 
> How are you doing on ZBLLs? Last I heard, you had a few Us, some more Pi's, and a bunch of Sunes. Are you done with U and Pi yet?



I finished the Us and just recently got started on my last two Pi sets. I tried learning to many in a short period of time, which frustrated me into stopping. I'm going to do about 1 or 2 a day and hope I can stay consistent.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 27, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> y'
> R' D2 L U L2 U' R2 // xxxcross
> 
> wut



Scramble:
B R2 U' R U R' U2 B' R B' U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F U2 B' U2

Solve:
y' R' D2 L U L2 U' R2 // xxxcross
y' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U // messing up with last pair
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // last pair
U F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U' // PLL skip?


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Scramble:
> B R2 U' R U R' U2 B' R B' U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F U2 B' U2
> 
> Solve:
> ...


L B2 R2 D' F' D' F2 D2 R2 B' L2 B' L U' for the last pair gives an LL skip...


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 27, 2014)

11.119 D2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 L' B' F' D' L2 U F L D2 F' U2
Crappy time, but it's late.


----------



## TDM (Aug 27, 2014)

5. 13.21 B2 U' B2 F2 U R2 D L2 U L2 U' B' D B R D B L' U' F R' U2

(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, -2) / (-2, 0) / (4, -3)

L' U' B' R' U R U' B' R'
U' R' U L U L' U L' U R
L' B' R B' U' R' L' R U'
U R' U B' U R L' U' L'
L U' B' L R B U B'


----------



## Cale S (Aug 28, 2014)

F' D B2 D' F L U D R2 D2 B2 L2 B' R2 B R2 L2 D2 B


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 28, 2014)

Got a 31 move 3x3 speedsolve this morning with 12 move F2L:

Scramble had a lot of blocks and I like blockbuilding so...

R2 D2 R2 U B2 D' U L2 U' B2 L2 B' D2 L' R U L F2 D' F L

y
x'
L' U' R2 L' x' D' = 2x2x2 in 5
x' R' U' F2 = 2x2x3 in 8
U = XXX-cross in 9
z' y2 R U R' = F2L in 12 (Yes, I know I'm a noob)
y f' L' U' L U f = OLL in 18
U2 y R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U F = PLL in 31

It's worth noting that if you cancel the last move of the XXX-cross into the last pair, it could be an 11 move F2L

I ended up getting 8.60 on it, which is my second or third fastest solve ever.


----------



## Hypocrism (Aug 28, 2014)

D2 B R2 B R2 U2 F D2 B L2 B2 D' R' F D' B R2 B' U F D'

That's just ridiculous.

z2 y
L' D' F' R' F (x-cross minus piece)
d' M' U2 M (last cross edge, pair)
d' R' U R
R U' R' U2 Y' r' u' r

F2L in 21?!

8.05


----------



## TDM (Aug 28, 2014)

F' D2 F D2 L2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 B' L' D2 B D B2 F' R2 D' L'

that first block


----------



## Renslay (Aug 28, 2014)

TDM said:


> F' D2 F D2 L2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 B' L' D2 B D B2 F' R2 D' L'
> 
> that first block



What first block?


----------



## TDM (Aug 28, 2014)

Renslay said:


> What first block?


Sorry, I wasn't clear... I meant the first block was very easy: y' L' D' L R2 y

16. 10.46 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 D F' R B' R2 F R' L' F L' D'

OLL skip -> the worst N perm execution ever. F2L was done in 5.5-6.

R2 D2 B2 R F2 L' R' B2 D2 F2 D F' R F' D' L2 F L' U


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 30, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I finished the Us and just recently got started on my last two Pi sets. I tried learning to many in a short period of time, which frustrated me into stopping. I'm going to do about 1 or 2 a day and hope I can stay consistent.



Awesome! I'm excited for you to finish Pi. I was also wondering how much ZBLS you knew? Judging by your solves in the example thread, I assumed you knew full VHLS but not full ZBLS.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 30, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Awesome! I'm excited for you to finish Pi. I was also wondering how much ZBLS you knew? Judging by your solves in the example thread, I assumed you knew full VHLS but not full ZBLS.


Very little ZBLS, like 5. I don't intend to learn it any time soon, maybe long term. After ZBLL, I'll be learning OLLCP and Tripod LL, as well as finding better ZBLL algorithms.


----------



## lucascube (Aug 30, 2014)

5. (9.306) (-5,-3) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (6,6) / (4,-5) / (0,5) / (6,6) / (1,5) / (6,6) / (4,6) / (-4,-1) / (1,1) / (-4,0) / (6,-3) / (6,0) 

Holy crap


----------



## TDM (Aug 30, 2014)

lucascube said:


> 5. (9.306) (-5,-3) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (6,6) / (4,-5) / (0,5) / (6,6) / (1,5) / (6,6) / (4,6) / (-4,-1) / (1,1) / (-4,0) / (6,-3) / (6,0)
> 
> Holy crap


What scrambler was that!?

U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 D' B D' B' R' D F2 U2 B2 R


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 30, 2014)

2x2 scramble F2 R U2 F' R2 F R2 U' F2 U2


----------



## qaz (Aug 30, 2014)

1. 5.79 (-2, -5) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -1) / (-5) / (-5) / (2) / (4) / (1) / (2) / UUdd 
2. 5.90 (0, 0) / (1, 3) / (0, -2) / (-4, 2) / (2) / (0) / (0) / (1) / (-3) / (3) / dUUU 
3. 5.35 (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (1, -4) / (0, -3) / (4) / (4) / (5) / (0) / (-4) / (0) / UUdd

three of the easiest clock scrambles i've ever gotten, right in a row


----------



## notfeliks (Aug 31, 2014)

What the hell? lol R2 D' F2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F U' L F L2 D R U R' F. Did orange but only got a 12.84


----------



## TDM (Aug 31, 2014)

27. 12.29 D L2 D' L2 U' F2 D L2 D' F2 U B' U' L2 U B L2 B' D2 L' D'

I misscrambled but white is still good.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Very little ZBLS, like 5. I don't intend to learn it any time soon, maybe long term. After ZBLL, I'll be learning OLLCP and Tripod LL, as well as finding better ZBLL algorithms.



Why? I don't understand that at all--are you trying to learn a particular method, or do you just like learning algs and want a large repertoire? If you don't learn ZBLS, or at least VH, ZBLL barely helps you. You still have a 2LLL anytime you don't get an EO skip. And if you use full ZB or VH/ZBLL, which you totally should, OLLCP isn't even useful because you'll never run into OLL cases without edges oriented. Same with Tripod. You already know the relevant cases, and anything without edges oriented isn't a case you'll even face if you're using ZBLL the way it's best used. Why would you learn 400+ algs if you aren't even going to force the LL cases the algs solve?

If you're serious about not wanting to learn ZBLS or VH, who don't you just use F sexy F' and its inverse to do EO, then ZBLL? Then you can use ZBLL for everything except 4flip cases. 6 move alg/ZBLL is going to be as fast or faster than OLLCP/EPLL... right? 

It's your choice, I know, and sorry for being so quick to second guess you. But unless you're learning algs simply because you like doing so, and not because you want to use the algs to be fast, I don't know what you're doing.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 31, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Why? I don't understand that at all--are you trying to learn a particular method, or do you just like learning algs and want a large repertoire? If you don't learn ZBLS, or at least VH, ZBLL barely helps you. You still have a 2LLL anytime you don't get an EO skip. And if you use full ZB or VH/ZBLL, which you totally should, OLLCP isn't even useful because you'll never run into OLL cases without edges oriented. Same with Tripod. You already know the relevant cases, and anything without edges oriented isn't a case you'll even face if you're using ZBLL the way it's best used. Why would you learn 400+ algs if you aren't even going to force the LL cases the algs solve?
> 
> If you're serious about not wanting to learn ZBLS or VH, who don't you just use F sexy F' and its inverse to do EO, then ZBLL? Then you can use ZBLL for everything except 4flip cases. 6 move alg/ZBLL is going to be as fast or faster than OLLCP/EPLL... right?
> 
> It's your choice, I know, and sorry for being so quick to second guess you. But unless you're learning algs simply because you like doing so, and not because you want to use the algs to be fast, I don't know what you're doing.



FMC? He could easily influence edges while blockbuilding.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 31, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Why? I don't understand that at all--are you trying to learn a particular method, or do you just like learning algs and want a large repertoire? If you don't learn ZBLS, or at least VH, ZBLL barely helps you. You still have a 2LLL anytime you don't get an EO skip. And if you use full ZB or VH/ZBLL, which you totally should, OLLCP isn't even useful because you'll never run into OLL cases without edges oriented. Same with Tripod. You already know the relevant cases, and anything without edges oriented isn't a case you'll even face if you're using ZBLL the way it's best used. Why would you learn 400+ algs if you aren't even going to force the LL cases the algs solve?
> 
> If you're serious about not wanting to learn ZBLS or VH, who don't you just use F sexy F' and its inverse to do EO, then ZBLL? Then you can use ZBLL for everything except 4flip cases. 6 move alg/ZBLL is going to be as fast or faster than OLLCP/EPLL... right?
> 
> It's your choice, I know, and sorry for being so quick to second guess you. But unless you're learning algs simply because you like doing so, and not because you want to use the algs to be fast, I don't know what you're doing.



I like ZBLL when it comes up and I always orient edges during OH, but I don't find full VH useful two handed and I doubt the hundreds of ZBLS algs would be much better. I use a few cases during solves and do little things so that I get oriented edges more often than 1/8, but If I were really interested in using ZBLL as my only LL method I would switch to ZZ, which I am not going to do anytime soon. 

I agree ZBLL isn't going to be the difference between me being sub 12 and being sub 10 or even sub 11, but It's worth learning and the few minutes a day it takes to learn a case is nothing. You are saying ZBLL is best used how it was originally intended, but is that true? No one has really used full ZB successfully. Full VH is similar, using VHLS-COLL-EPLL is not popular, but using COLL is. This is because people are willing to learn 40 algorithms. I am willing to learn 472 algorithms, so why not.


----------



## TDM (Aug 31, 2014)

F2 B' U2 B' D F' U D F2 B2 R U2 B R F2 U F' B D' F2 B L' D L B
green


----------



## RageCuber (Aug 31, 2014)

TDM said:


> seriously, wat.
> 27. 12.29 D L2 D' L2 U' F2 D L2 D' F2 U B' U' L2 U B L2 B' D2 L' D'
> That has to be the easiest scramble I've ever seen, on both U and D...


Elaborate your post more plz, saying easy or "green" doesn't exactly help


----------



## TDM (Aug 31, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> Elaborate your post more plz, saying easy or "green" doesn't exactly help


Maybe if you actually try that scramble, and try solving on green on the scramble I said "green" on, you might actually see what I'm talking about...
I think I misscrambled on the scramble you posted, but white is still very easy - try it.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 31, 2014)

U R2 U' B2 D' L F' B2 R2 B2 L' U' R2 L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 D' F2

5 edges already solved



TDM said:


> F2 B' U2 B' D F' U D F2 B2 R U2 B R F2 U F' B D' F2 B L' D L B
> green


F B D2 B R2 // x-cross
B' R' [L', B R2 B'] B R B' D B D' U' B [B' D B, U'] U B2 // finish

Solution: F B D2 B R2 B' R' L' B R2 B' L B R' B' D B U' B U' B' D' B U2 B2
25 HTM
alg.cubing.net


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 1, 2014)

U B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 L D B' F R' B2 R2 D' F

y2
R L F' 
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R

Then you make up the rest.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 1, 2014)

LucasCuber said:


> Here is scramble for 3x3 - R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D' U' L' B F



Whaaaat? 6-move solution.

x2 y'
R' L' F' u' U' L2

Edit: Oops, was already ninja'd and with the exact same solution too haha.


----------



## henrysavich (Sep 1, 2014)

F' B' U2 D' L D U2 B' L' U2 L Uw' F Uw2 U' F2 Fw2 L' Uw2 B' Uw' B L' R F2 B2 L' F R' F' U2 D F R' B2 L' F' Rw' R Uw 

2 move first 2 centers


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pyra random state: U L U' L' B U' R' U R l'
I got my stackmat out because keyboard is silly on that
0.47


----------



## RageCuber (Sep 1, 2014)

TDM said:


> Maybe if you actually try that scramble, and try solving on green on the scramble I said "green" on, you might actually see what I'm talking about...
> I think I misscrambled on the scramble you posted, but white is still very easy - try it.


I already did lol. not everyone has the same solution, but maybe i just suck


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 2, 2014)

R F U2 R2 U' F' U' R' U' 

x' y'
R' F R U R' U' F'

Only got .96 on it cos i'm a nub


----------



## DanpHan (Sep 2, 2014)

2x2 scramble from cstimer
U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2
0.88
Solution
y2 L2 U L2 U' L2 U'
lol


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 2, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I like ZBLL when it comes up and I always orient edges during OH, but I don't find full VH useful two handed and I doubt the hundreds of ZBLS algs would be much better. I use a few cases during solves and do little things so that I get oriented edges more often than 1/8, but If I were really interested in using ZBLL as my only LL method I would switch to ZZ, which I am not going to do anytime soon.
> 
> I agree ZBLL isn't going to be the difference between me being sub 12 and being sub 10 or even sub 11, but It's worth learning and the few minutes a day it takes to learn a case is nothing. You are saying ZBLL is best used how it was originally intended, but is that true? No one has really used full ZB successfully. Full VH is similar, using VHLS-COLL-EPLL is not popular, but using COLL is. This is because people are willing to learn 40 algorithms. I am willing to learn 472 algorithms, so why not.


 You should try learning 1LLL next, learn the corners oriented subsets and then you can use WV


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 2, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> You should try learning 1LLL next, learn the corners oriented subsets and then you can use WV



That subset is called AntiZBLL I think. It has a lot less algs than ZBLL (<200). 

In fact, it can be combined with WV/SV algs that ignore EO to be even faster.


EDIT: wait that's what you said.

EDIT2: I've always wondered why no one has learnt this subset.


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 3, 2014)

Scramble: U' D' F' R' B R U R D2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 F U2 R2 F

z2 y // Inspection
R D' L R2 D // Double X-Cross
y U R U' R' // F2L-3rd Pair
y U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' // F2L-4th Pair
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // OLL
U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 // PLL

First double X-cross ever. I totally didn't see it in inspection; I don't even do X-cross, anyway.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 3, 2014)

slinky773 said:


> Scramble: U' D' F' R' B R U R D2 R2 D2 F' R2 F' U2 F U2 R2 F
> 
> z2 y // Inspection
> R D' L R2 D // Double X-Cross
> ...


I think I've had about 3 or 4 double X crosses, and they were pretty much FreeFOP. Only 1 was unintentional, I was trying to make a regular Xcross xD

From your start:

B' R B R' // F2L-1
U R' U2 R U B U2 B' R' U R U // to L3C
If you just tack on a pure comm at the end, you get 29 moves. If you go for an insertion, IF says that 27 is optimal.

Skeleton: z2 y R D' L R2 D B' R B R' U R' U2 R U B U2 B' R' U R U


----------



## Lapinsavant (Sep 3, 2014)

5.05 D F2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 D L' D' B' L D' F L' B' L F2
I got PLL skip xD


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 4, 2014)

Skewb scramble U' R L' U' R' U B' L U B


----------



## TDM (Sep 4, 2014)

12. 9.86 D B2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 D' F' R' B' U' R F L D R B'

13 moves up to LS:

x' // Inspection
U [M' x'] U' x' D2 // Cross (4/4)
U2 R' U R2 U2 R' // F2L-1+2 (6/10)
y' M F M' // F2L-3 (3/13)
R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 // F2L-4 (7/20)
F R U R' U' F' // EO (6/26)
U F U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R' F' U // ZBLL (15/41)

// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Hypocrism (Sep 4, 2014)

R F U' D2 F2 D' F' D' R F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2

I've never seen an entire cross on a scramble, even though this has 2 switched.

And wow:
U2 F R2 F' L2 D2 F D2 U2 L2 B2 D F' R' U2 F U' F' D2 F'

Two pairs trivially planned in inspection?! Ridiculous.


----------



## TDM (Sep 4, 2014)

Hypocrism said:


> U2 F R2 F' L2 D2 F D2 U2 L2 B2 D F' R' U2 F U' F' D2 F'


x2 y // Inspection
R' [D U] R' L' U R // XX-cross (7/7)
U L' U L U' R U R' // F2L-3 (8/15)

what I actually did:
U' L' U L U' L' U L // F2L-4 (8/23)
U2 R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLLCP (12/35)
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL (8/43)
I wasted too much time trying to remember where to hold the two corners with the same colour on U for OLLCP (I knew it was F or B...), as well as quite a lot of other pauses, so the time wasn't good.

and what I usually would have done (sledge the last pair - I don't know why I didn't...):
U' L' U [L r] U' r' F // LS (avoiding dot OLL) (7/22)
U' f R U R' U' f' // EO (7/29)
F R U R' U' F' // CLL (6/35)
r U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R // ELL (13/48)


----------



## Hypocrism (Sep 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> x2 y // Inspection
> R' [D U] R' L' U R // XX-cross (7/7)
> U L' U L U' R U R' // F2L-3 (8/15)
> 
> ...



Mine was 8.58, which is good for me (average 13, now only impressed with sub-9s) except inserted the cross-colour-on-top corner's pair in a way that builds the last pair (I didn't actually know it, haven't seen it before this solve)

U2 F R2 F' L2 D2 F D2 U2 L2 B2 D F' R' U2 F U' F' D2 F'

x2 y' (chose a different orientation to yours, I don't quite know why I chose this one)
L' (U D) R' L' U L (f2l-2)
d' R U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
d' R U' R'
OLL, PLL

I saw afterwards that I too should have done sledge;

x2 y' (chose a different orientation to yours, I don't quite know why I chose this one)
L' (U D) R' L' U L (f2l-2)
d' R U R' U' R U2 R2 F R F'
U' R' U R
U, wide-antisune
U-perm, U2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 5, 2014)

R2 U' D2 F L' D' L F' U' D F2 U' R U B' R L' D R2 U' B' L B' F' U'

x2
L' F2 R' u' L' u
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R
R U2 R' L U' L'
L' U L U y' R U R' U R U' R'//
LS + LL is a corner 3 cycle. What are the odds of that?


----------



## TDM (Sep 5, 2014)

6. 11.01 D' B2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D L2 U B' L D2 R2 D L' B2 R2 D' R2 U'

x2 y
L D' U2 R2 U R
U' y' R' U' R
D R U' R' D'
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
U' r U2 R' U' R U' r2 F2 r U r' F r
U M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M'

not my exact F2L, but it was something like that


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 5, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> R2 U' D2 F L' D' L F' U' D F2 U' R U B' R L' D R2 U' B' L B' F' U'
> 
> x2
> L' F2 R' u' L' u
> ...



Well there are 24 (?) L3C cases, so I wonder how many LSLL cases are 3 cycles.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 5, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> LS + LL is a corner 3 cycle. What are the odds of that?


I know this is probably a rhetorical question, but I think the probability of that happening is 1/51840. 



Spoiler



I got this by taking the number of LS + LL cases that are corner 3-cycles and dividing it by the number of LS + LL cases total.
total cases = EP cases*CP cases*EO cases*CO cases = 5!*5!/2*2^4*3^4 = 933120
for corner 3-cycles, the first sticker of the cycle has 15 possibilities, the second sticker has 12, and the third has 9. Each 3-cycle can be shifted by one 
(such as changing UBL>UBR>RFD to UBR>RFD>UBL), so I divided 15*12*9 by 3. I then divided by 3 again because the cycle UBL>UBR>RFD can also be 
expressed as LUB>BUR>DFR, and every corner 3-cycle can be written 3 different ways by changing which stickers on each piece you use.
Taking 15*12*9/3/3 = 180 and dividing that by 933120 gives 0.00001929012, or 1/51840

Not entirely sure if this is correct, but I think it is.



Edit: Decided to do some 2x2 solves, first scramble I got: R2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 6, 2014)

F2 R F2 U2 L B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L' D B R' U2 F2 U F U2 B

roux: F D' R' U R U' R2 F'


----------



## RageCuber (Sep 6, 2014)

WHAT... THE... HECK.
U' F U' F' U' L' U2 L F2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 B L2 D2 B'

bottome face, yellow. really easy x-cross, not much else is special.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 7, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> WHAT... THE... HECK.
> U' F U' F' U' L' U2 L F2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 D2 B L2 D2 B'
> 
> bottome face, yellow. really easy x-cross, not much else is special.


B R2 F D' L2 D
F' U F U' F'
U R U' R' U' 
F' U2 F U'

IF says 29 moves is optimal


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 7, 2014)

lol Xcross. Scramble with cross on right:
F' L2 U' R2 F L2 F' U L F2 L U B U2 R2 U F D2 L2 D2 B D' R D' L'


----------



## TDM (Sep 7, 2014)

33. 23.55 D B2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 D U F2 U F R' B2 R' F D' B' L F U'

x2 y
U R2 U' R2 F2 R
L' U r' U
L' F L' U L U' r
U R' U R U' R' U R
L U L' U' L U L'
6 move OLL, and I did this OH so I did the lefty version and got an A perm, which is great for OH.


----------



## RageCuber (Sep 7, 2014)

Got this scramble from qq timer during warm-up so I only got a 19.
yellow cross. L2 B' L2 U' F R' F2 D2 F R' B2 R2 B2 L' F2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 7, 2014)

4.546 (-5, -3) / (-5, 3) / (0, 3) / (0, 0) / (3) / (-2) / (-5) / (6) / (5) / (-4) / UdUU


----------



## Hypocrism (Sep 7, 2014)

Wow, 7.10

R2 F2 D B2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 R' U L' F' D' R2 D R' F

z2 U M' U'x' D (cross)
U R' U R (F2L-1, pair)
U2 L U' L' (F2L-2)
U L' U L y' R' U2 R (F2L-3, pair)
U2 y L' U L (F2L-4)
U2 FRU'R'U' R U R' F' U' (LL)

33


----------



## Renslay (Sep 7, 2014)

Hypocrism said:


> Wow, 7.10
> 
> R2 F2 D B2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 R' U L' F' D' R2 D R' F
> 
> ...



Fixed that for you. By the way, nice solve.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Sep 9, 2014)

U' B2 L' F R' L' U' R' U2 R' F2 U2 F U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B L2 F2

Apply it twice to the cube.

I got my pb on this (surprise!) with 16.09. I'm struggling to sub 20.

So yeah, I got that scramble and I failed to start the timer, then I applied the scramble twice and I got like half of f2l done.

I don't have my reconstruction but I can tell you I know 4LLL and I got cross skip, 1 f2l pair skip , 1 look oll, and one look pll.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 11, 2014)

4 move xcross

F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 U F L' D2 L U F2 D L2 F'

x2 y
R' D' R D'


----------



## TDM (Sep 11, 2014)

4. 21.21 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D2 U F2 U2 B2 L' B' D U R2 F2 U2 R B' U2
I got a sub-10 F2L OH. LL was all RrU, but I hadn't really warmed up (or done a OH solve for at least a week before the session), so I failed.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 11, 2014)

B2 D' L2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 L' F2 R' U R B U' B' D' R' easy blue cross


----------



## TDM (Sep 11, 2014)

D' F2 D L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D B' L2 B L' R U' L F' R2

Wat, for Roux

y2 x // Inspection (LSquare skip, RPSquare skip)
R' r' F2 r M' U2 L' U L // LBlock
U' M D R' U R D' // RBlock
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U r // CMLL
M2 U' M' U M U M2 U M' U2 M' U2 M2 M2 U' // LSE


----------



## JasonDL13 (Sep 12, 2014)

This is a 2x2 Scramble: L2 F D R F' D F' L B2 L2

z' y' //Prediction for OLL (Double headlights)

F //First side
R2 U2 R' U2 R2 //OLL
U //PLL Skip

I got 2.71, because I derped at the end. I did U3'. This beat my personal best though.


----------



## TDM (Sep 12, 2014)

L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 B F2 U2 B R D U L' R2 B' D' U R2 B'
y2 z'
U/U' L2 U2... ??? some easy XX-cross on L
Why can I never reconstruct...

E: wat, 13.04 with COL, 2-look OLL G perm.
U' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 F L2 F2 U B' R U2 F' L2 U'
y z' // Inspection
L F' U L2 U2 // X-cross (5/5)
l' D R' D' // F2L-2 (4/9)
F R' F' R' U R' U' // F2L-3 (7/16)
R2 U' R U l' U R' U' // F2L-4 (8/24)
z' f R U R' U' f' // EO (6/30)
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // CO (10/40)
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U // PLL (16/56)

4.29 TPS.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 12, 2014)

LOL the red 2x2x1 block on this 3x3 scramble R B2 U B D L2 U' F' L' D2 R F2 R' D2 R' U2 L' B2

1 move yellow cross on this 3x3 scramble D2 U' F2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U2 F' D R' U' R' U B2 R U' R'


----------



## Torch (Sep 12, 2014)

R2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' U' L U2 R U F2 R' D R2 

Wow. I got my first OH sub 20 on this, even though my best ao5 is only 29.xx.

x2 
U' R2 D
U L U L'
U2 R' U R
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'
39/19.43=2.00 TPS


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 13, 2014)

U' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 F' D2 U' L F' L R D' U' B2

So many pairs made for white and yellow but I can't seem to do anything with them...


----------



## TDM (Sep 13, 2014)

F2 D' L2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 U' L2 U F' L2 B L2 U' L D B2 F2 L

y' z'
U R' U' l' U R U
??
three 3 move inserts
LL was AUF, wide antisune, AUF, sune, AUF.


----------



## RageCuber (Sep 13, 2014)

WTF! F2 D B2 D U' B2 R2 D B2 U2 R' D2 R D' U' B' U B2 F D
look at the yellow cross


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 14, 2014)

F' U2 F' R' F2 R F' U2 F U'


----------



## Cale S (Sep 14, 2014)

L R L U B R' U' L b' u'
pyraminx with keyhole method

R2 F2 R2 F' R U' R2 U R'
2x2 with white or yellow face

R U2 R' U2 F U R' F2 R U'
2x2 blue layer


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 15, 2014)

14.92 R' D2 F2 D2 B F2 R' F2 R B' L2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 R L2 F2 L' U' L2 B2 D

x' R' //lolcross
y L U' L2 U' L //F2L-1
U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' //F2L-2
... can't find the rest of the solution. PLL was V perm

That's my fastest solve ever on a color that's not white or yellow. I'm not going color neutral or anything like that, I just couldn't resist that one move green cross.

12.03 B' D' U' L D2 F2 D' L' D' B F L2 F L' B' U2 B2 D2 U2 B R' D2 B2 L D2

x2 R D L F2 //cross
R' U R U L U L' //F2L-1
y' R' U R U' R U R' //same case
R' U R y U2 R U R' //and a third one
y R U' R' U2 y L' U' L //aaand again.

Yes, I got the same F2L case four times in a row in one solve. Luckily, it was an easy case, and super easy to look ahead to since the pieces are joined. But wow. All four F2L slots were the same case???


----------



## Torch (Sep 15, 2014)

U' L R B' R' L' R U B' L' R L B' R' U' 

Skewb

I guess this is why we use random state scramblers...


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 15, 2014)

R2 B' R2 U B' D' L U R F' U B L' B2 R D2 B2 R' F2 B2 L' 

RIP white/yellow cross solvers...


----------



## TDM (Sep 15, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> R2 B' R2 U B' D' L U R F' U B L' B2 R D2 B2 R' F2 B2 L'
> 
> RIP white/yellow cross solvers...


x2 (R' L') (F' B') (R L) (F2 B2) (D' U') F2 (U' D) R2 (U D')
all edges solved in 9 moves ATM

49. 16.01 R2 B2 U' R2 U F2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 B F U' L' B2 R2 D2 R U2 B2

PCMS...

x z' // Inspection (P1 skip)
L' F' L' // P2+3 (3/3)
M2 d L' U L // P4 (5/8)
R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' // CMSLL (13/21)
U M U' M // P1 (4/25)
U M U2 M' // P2 (4/29)
y' M' // I thought this was P3 (1/30)
U2 M' U' M // EO (4/34)
U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' // EP (6/40)


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 15, 2014)

B2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D R' D' R2 B2 U' B' D L' D2 wut
x2 y'
F2 U' F' U' R D // XXcross
U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y R' U' R // 4th pair
R U R' U R U2 R' B' R' U' R U B U // OLL w/ forced PLL skip

26 moves with cancellation lol

obviously I didn't see that during the solve.


----------



## TDM (Sep 15, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> R U R' U R U2 R' B' R' U' R U B U // OLL w/ forced PLL skip


Why not F U R U' R' F' R' U2 R U R' U R U? It's basically the same thing, but it would avoid B moves. Also it's exactly what I would do in a solve because I don't know that OLL


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> Why not F U R U' R' F' R' U2 R U R' U R U? It's basically the same thing, but it would avoid B moves. Also it's exactly what I would do in a solve because I don't know that OLL


The standard alg for that OLL is sune then F R U R' U' F'. I noticed the skip after I did the sune part, so that's how I wrote it down. if I saw the skip in a speedsolve I would do U2 fluluf U.


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Sep 16, 2014)

Just really easy crosses and then nice F2L pairs...

Scramble green front white top 

L2 B2 U2 F2 B U' B U L F2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' - 20.892 [white cross]

D2 L' D2 B2 L' B2 F2 D2 L B2 U2 B' L2 B2 D F2 L' R' F R - 22.124 [yellow cross]


----------



## Julian (Sep 16, 2014)

F2 R' B2 L' R' D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F' U B' L2 U' B L2

Haven't had one of these in a long time


----------



## TDM (Sep 16, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> The standard alg for that OLL is sune then F R U R' U' F'. I noticed the skip after I did the sune part, so that's how I wrote it down. if I saw the skip in a speedsolve I would do U2 fluluf U.


oh, I should probably actually learn OLL, maybe it would make solutions like yours more understandable... but then I also wouldn't be able to COLL so much, so I'll probably continue to be lazy for as long as I can


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 16, 2014)

TDM said:


> oh, I should probably actually learn OLL, maybe it would make solutions like yours more understandable... but then I also wouldn't be able to COLL so much, so I'll probably continue to be lazy for as long as I can



Or you could use a method that doesn't involve full OLL. You know you want to. 

I swear. You're like that girl in Twilight who was like "oh em gee, which boy should I pick, my heart is so confused," except for you it's methods instead of boys that you're picking between. 



Spoiler: :P



I mean this in good humor, I promise.  Honestly, I think it's cool that you're as good as you are with that many methods. Is cross on left looking like it could be a main method for you, (if you even want a "main" method--you don't need one) or are you just messing around with it?


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 16, 2014)

TDM said:


> oh, I should probably actually learn OLL, maybe it would make solutions like yours more understandable... but then I also wouldn't be able to COLL so much, so I'll probably continue to be lazy for as long as I can


You could just go ahead with full OLL and then influence EO more during F2L


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 16, 2014)

8.805 F2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 R' F2 U L F R D U2 R2
y
U2 D R2 D

4 Move Xcross with two pairs. I saw first three pairs in inspection.


----------



## TDM (Sep 16, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Or you could use a method that doesn't involve full OLL. You know you want to.


I want to, but I'm slow with other methods, and I don't like being slow, so I usually lose motivation to practise other methods after a week or so.


> I swear. You're like that girl in Twilight who was like "oh em gee, which boy should I pick, my heart is so confused," except for you it's methods instead of boys that you're picking between.


Haha, I've never read/seen twilight (or I have seen one, but not for a while)... does she go back to the same boring boy again and again?


> Spoiler: :P
> 
> 
> 
> I mean this in good humor, I promise.  Honestly, I think it's cool that you're as good as you are with that many methods. Is cross on left looking like it could be a main method for you, (if you even want a "main" method--you don't need one) or are you just messing around with it?


I should hope so  I'm not _that_ fast with most of them; I'm only sub-20 with four methods other than CFOP (Roux/ZZ/COL/PCMS), and one of them is the same as CFOP but from a different angle. I want to like COL, but it is slower for me at the moment, and although I can see myself practising it occasionally (just like Roux) I probably will never practise it enough for it to become my main method. I'll just be messing around with it. PCMS/Roux are barely sub-20 for me, so I probably won't be ever switching to them unless I suddenly improve a few seconds with them.


guysensei1 said:


> You could just go ahead with full OLL and then influence EO more during F2L


Too much effort + too much effort  If I wanted to influence EO during F2L, I'd just use ZZ.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 16, 2014)

TDM said:


> I probably won't be ever switching to them unless I suddenly improve a few seconds with them.



Switch to PCMS! Be the only person ever to use PCMS as their main method! (Which would be epic.)


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 16, 2014)

9.030 L2 D2 U L2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 L2 D' R B2 R F U F2 R2 L' B2 D'
Should have been faster, but whatever.


----------



## TDM (Sep 16, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Switch to PCMS! Be the only person ever to use PCMS as their main method! (Which would be epic.)


Nah, it's no better than Roux. It's just a different way to do F2B, and I don't really think it's faster.


----------



## qaz (Sep 16, 2014)

9.57 B2 L2 D F B' R F D F2 B2 U' F' B' L B' R2 U D2 L' R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D

z2 x
U L U R' U' x' D L2 //cross
U2 R U R' U R U' R' //F2L-1
y' U2 R U' R' //F2L-2
y U R' U2 R U R' U' R //F2L-3
U y' z R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' //wtf

could have been faster but i had a huge confused pause after F2L-3


----------



## donal56 (Sep 16, 2014)

3x3 - 
B' F R' F D2 L2 R' B R2 D2 F' L' F L' B2 F' D2 L D' F' L' B' R2 U' R2 

That cross..


----------



## Renslay (Sep 16, 2014)

qaz said:


> 9.57 B2 L2 D F B' R F D F2 B2 U' F' B' L B' R2 U D2 L' R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D
> 
> z2 x
> U L U R' U' x' D L2 //cross
> ...



Reminds me this...


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 17, 2014)

anyone wanna speedsolve/FMC this?
U2 B2 D2 U2 F2 L' D2 L F2 L' R2 B' L' B R2 D2 U L' B' U'


EDIT:
OH 13.11 B2 D2 R2 B D2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 B R' U' L D2 U' R F' U B U2

easy LL and F2L


----------



## Calode (Sep 17, 2014)

Good ZZ solve: 

R2 F2 B2 U' L' B2 R2 D L B2 F' U' B U B' F R D' U2 L' U2 B R L2 U'

z2 //inspection
L U' R' U' D' F U' R' D R D'//EOLine
L //fl block
R' U2 R U R //br
R U R' L U' L' //bl
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' //fr
F' r U R' U' r' F R //L oll
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //T perm


----------



## ClovisKoo (Sep 17, 2014)

B2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 D' U F' L2 B U R' U' B' L' U L
Easy cross and 2 F2L blocks are already made


----------



## Cale S (Sep 18, 2014)

U L B' R L' B' R U' B'
3 move yellow layer to U perm

B' L B' R' L B' R' B'
3 move red layer to U perm

U' R B' U B R' B L U
5 move red layer to U perm


Edit: 
B L B' R L R L' R B'
wat


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 18, 2014)

This 3x3 scramble has an easy white cross with an X-cross D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D R' D2 R2 D' L F' R' F


----------



## AirbusCube (Sep 19, 2014)

D2 R U R F2 L2 U2 F L for 2x2
First side already done with an easy oll and PBL


----------



## Cale S (Sep 20, 2014)

R2 F2 U R U' F' U2 R' U'



Spoiler



x2 y2
R U' R2 U2



F' U R' U2 R U' F U' R'

only 2 solves between these two scrambles

Edit: B' U2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 U L F' U L' B' U' L F2 lol


----------



## TDM (Sep 20, 2014)

32. 10.80 L2 D2 F2 D U R2 B2 R2 U R2 L2 B R2 L' B2 L' U R2 L' D

x // Inspection
L' D' D x D // Fail cross
R U2 R' // F2L-1
U' L' U L U2 L' U' L // F2L-2
U2 y' L' U2 L U2 L' U L2 U' L' // F2L-3+4
U r U2 R' R U2 r' r U2 R' U' R U' r' // Fail OLL
U U U' l' U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // Fail PLL

fml


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 20, 2014)

TDM said:


> 32. 10.80 L2 D2 F2 D U R2 B2 R2 U R2 L2 B R2 L' B2 L' U R2 L' D


z2
U2 R D // Cross (3/3)
U2 R' U' R // F2L-1 (4/7)
U2 F' L U' L' U' F // F2L-2 & 3 (7/14)
y' U' R U2 R' U r U' r' U' r U r' U' // F2L-4 / LL (13/27)

Wow, probably the easiest solution I've ever found.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> y' U' R U2 R' U r U' r' U' r U r' U' // F2L-4 / LL (13/27)


how do you find these things?!


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 20, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> how do you find these things?!



When I inserted the pair normally I saw I would get a Wide Antisune for LL. I know that if you take the pair out and use that insert it is the same as a Wide Antisune from that angle, so I just basically cancelled into it.

Edit: 13.516 U' F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 R U B' L U2 R L2 B' D

x // Inspection
D z u z' D' R // Xcross (4/4)
U' R U2 R' z U R' U' // F2L-2 (7/11)
D U' R2 D' U z' // F2L-3 (5/16)
U' y F R U2 R' U' F' // F2L-3 / OLS (7/23)
U2 z U' R U R U' R' U' L' U R U' L U R2 U z' U // PLL (17/40)

Edit: 0.650 U' F R2 F2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 21, 2014)

Got a 2x2 scramble that had 4 corners solved, none of which were adjacent each other. At first, I thought it was really bad, but after looking at it for a bit longer, I found a good solution. I deleted the scramble before solving the cube, but I wrote down the solution and just put the inverse of the solution. Here's the whole thing.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 21, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Got a 2x2 scramble that had 4 corners solved, none of which were adjacent each other. At first, I thought it was really bad, but after looking at it for a bit longer, I found a good solution. I deleted the scramble before solving the cube, but I wrote down the solution and just put the inverse of the solution. Here's the whole thing.


There's a 5 move solution, but cubeexplorer doesn't like 2x2. I cant seem to make it work.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 21, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> There's a 5 move solution, but cubeexplorer doesn't like 2x2. I cant seem to make it work.



How do you know? Did you find it by hand, if cubeexplorer wouldn't do it for you?


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 21, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> How do you know? Did you find it by hand, if cubeexplorer wouldn't do it for you?



I generated it on cubeexplorer but somehow it didn't work when I tried it on the cube. I must have done something wrong.


----------



## Renslay (Sep 21, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Got a 2x2 scramble that had 4 corners solved, none of which were adjacent each other. At first, I thought it was really bad, but after looking at it for a bit longer, I found a good solution. I deleted the scramble before solving the cube, but I wrote down the solution and just put the inverse of the solution. Here's the whole thing.



The optimal solution is:
x' y' F R2 U' F2 R'

I found it with my own optimal 2x2 solver, written in Matlab.


----------



## Cale S (Sep 21, 2014)

B' R B U' B' U L U' L'
U perm and one move, completely failed so I had a +2



Spoiler: More super easy skewb scrambles



U' R B' R U R' B' L R
yellow layer

U B R' B L U' B L'
white layer

B R' L B L U' L R U' 
do orange layer, not the 2 move layer

R' L' U B U L' R L R U' B'
yellow layer, this one is from TTW so not random state

B L' B U' B L' U L' U B' U'
also from TTW, 7 move solution


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 22, 2014)

7.553 L2 D U R2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 L' F L' U2 B' R' D' L2 F' D'

XXXcross because of a mistake

y' R U R2 D2 U' R' L U' L' U L U L' R'

Edit:

7.437 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 R' F2 L' F' R' F' U R D' U'
Saw first two pairs, could have seen three, but I don't like that flipping edge case.
z2
F' R // Cross
U' F' U F // F2L-1
M' B M // F2L-2
U' L' U2 L2 U L' // F2L-3
U y' R U' R' U R U' R' U R' F R F' // F2L-4 / OLS
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // PLL

Good solve.

Edit2: and another
7.399 D2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' L' B F2 R2 L U L' U L F
x2 y 
L F' R' D' B' R2 // Cross
U2 R U' R' // F2l-1
U' L' U' L // F2L-2
U2 y R' U R // F2L-3
y L' U' L // F2L-4
L U L F' L' F U' L' U2 // LL
Probably should have been way faster, at least I didn't miss the 1LLL.

Edit3: ... and another
8.102 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 B D2 B2 L' B2 L2 U' B2 L D

z2
L' D' L f' L F U2 R U' R' D' // XXcross
R' U R // F2L-3
U R U' R' U y' R' U' R // F2L-4
U R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' R // ZBLL

If I had done the last pair like:
U' R U R' U2 y' R' U' R // F2L-4
F U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' F' U // ZBLL
It would have been faster.


----------



## RMcDonald (Sep 23, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> U2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 U2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 B' L' D R' U2 B2 R F D B2
> 
> D F R2 D2 //cross
> R' U2 R2 U R' // 1st pair
> ...



I went through this twice. This is amazing. I especially like "F perm?!".


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 24, 2014)

Just got these two scrambles in a row whilst doing untimed solves...

R U R U L U' L R' b u
11 moves inc. tips, obvious 1-flip solution (0 moves for 1-flip block, AUF into 7 move top + centres, 1 move AUF and LL skip, 2 tips)

R' L B U' R' L R' L' l r b u 
10 moves (1 move 1-flip top, into 5 move top and centres, LL skip, 4 tips)


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 24, 2014)

Two XXcrosses

R2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R' D' R' D2 R' B L' F D L U
z2 y' // Inspection
U l U' l' F' D U R2 U' R D // XXcross
U2 L U L' U L U' L' // F2L-3
U' L' U L U r U' r' F // F2L-4 / OLS
U' D R' U' R D' U R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 U' // PLL

10.761 R2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 R' U2 R F' L B
z2 y
F L D R L' y M' U' M // XXcross

Edit:
Another one, this time the second pair was completely luck:

9.866 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D R2 F2 R U F D B' U2 R2 D' U2 F2
z2
F D' R2 F' L' U L D2

On the first I only caught the second pair while inserting the edge for the first pair, second was fully inspected.

Edit2:
Not a XXcross but a ridiculously easy solve:

7.443 B2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 B' D F' R2 L' U B2 U' F L2 D2
D R D2 // Xcross
U L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L-2
U' R' U2 R2 U R' // F2L-3
U R' U R y U' R U' R' // F2L-4
R' U' R' F R F' R' F R F' U R // OLL
l' U R' u2 L U' L' u2 R2 x' U2 // PLL


----------



## TDM (Sep 24, 2014)

8. 11.01 F2 D F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 D' U2 L' B' F L

x' z L' U2 x' U r U2 r' U R2 d' F R' F' U R // XXX-cross (14/14)
y' R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L-4 (11/25)
F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL (avoiding diagonal CP) (8/33)
y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL (13/46)


----------



## qaz (Sep 25, 2014)

U2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 B2 D B F2 U' F' L2 D' L R B' 

z2 y' L B' F R' D' L D2

accidental EO-cross + solve E-layer


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 25, 2014)

8.514 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 B2 L' F' U R D B L' F2 U2 R' D
M' U' l U' L D' // Xcross (6/6)
U2 L U L' // F2L-2 (10/14)
U' R' U' R // F2L-3 (4/18)
y U M' U L' U L U' M // F2L-4 / OLS (8/26)
U' M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 // PLL (8/34)

Sub 35 moves is become a regular thing.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 25, 2014)

F2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 D R2 U' L2 D' L U' L' F2 L' U2 B' D' U R U 1x2x2 white block in the URB corner section.


----------



## TDM (Sep 26, 2014)

13. 33.18 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' R2 L2 D R2 U F D B' F' R' F R' L' D2 L2 U'

I can't reconstruct, but LS+LL was AUF, then an A perm on F...

18. 11.79 D' U2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 F' D2 B2 U B' D' L' D U2 R
Could've done:
x' U2 l U L2 F E' R' D' // 2x2x3 (8/8)
But I actually did:
x' // Inspection
U2 l U L2 F // 222 (5/5)
y F R' F' D R' D' // Accidental XX-cross (6/11)
U' R U' R' U R U R2 U' R // F2L-3 (setup F2L-4) (10/21)
U' R' U' R // F2L-4 (4/25)
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL (11/36)
[l' R'] F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 B2 // PLL (11/47)

fail tps


----------



## Lid (Sep 26, 2014)

9.52 (4, 3) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (6, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (6, -2) / (5, 0) / (-3, -2) / (0, -4)

2,-2/4,0/1,0/-3,-3/ :: shape
-5,-3/0,3/ :: CO+forced CP skip
3,3/-1,-1/ :: 
1,-2/-3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/3,0/-1,6 :: EO+forced EP skip
[14|38]


----------



## FailCuber (Sep 26, 2014)

U' L2 B2 L' B' R2 U D B' L B' U' L B R U2 F2 R' U D F' B2 D2 U L 
really weird joint block.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 27, 2014)

skewb
R L B R' L R' U' B' U' L

l6c gogogo


----------



## rebucato314 (Sep 27, 2014)

4.977 F R F' R2 U' R' U R2 U2 first face on bottom

(First layer finished)


----------



## TDM (Sep 27, 2014)

Quinson said:


> 4.977 F R F' R2 U' R' U R2 U2 first face on bottom
> 
> (First layer finished)


R' F R F' R U R' U
8/1.27 = 6.23 TPS.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 28, 2014)

4x4 scramble with 2 centers solved. It wasn't even that useful to me since I'm a white/yellow cross yau solver and the solved centers were red and orange. I can't remember if I ignored the solved centers and did white and yellow or if I tried to BS a redux solve.


----------



## Tanisimo (Sep 29, 2014)

(2.63) R' L R B U' L R' L' U R'


----------



## Cale S (Sep 29, 2014)

skewb pb single
Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-29
1.20 B L U L U' B' U' L

wut. reaction time was pretty slow, but whatever


U' R L' B2 U B R F B' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D F2 D2
interesting cross+pairs


Spoiler: reconstruction



z2 
L U R' D 
y' U' R' F R D' L' U L D L U' L'
y' U' R' U' R U2 R' U R 
y2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'

51 moves/12.44 = 4.09 tps, could've gone a lot faster some places

the way I solved LL cancels 9 moves, making total movecount 42:
F R U' R' U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 30, 2014)

D2 B2 F' R2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 U F' R2 B2 D' F' D' F' L2

2x2x3?


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> D2 B2 F' R2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 U F' R2 B2 D' F' D' F' L2



Wierd solution:
y'
R U F2 R L2 R U' R' L2 U' F2// XXXcross minus one cross edge / EO (10/10)
U R' U2 R U' R' U R // LS / CLL (8/18)
y' U' M U2 M U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 // Last edge / EPLL (11/29)

Pretty short as well.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Wierd solution:
> y'
> R U F2 R L2 R U' R' L2 U' // XXXcross minus one cross edge / EO (10/10)
> U R' U2 R U' R' U R // LS / CLL (8/18)
> ...



I think you missed an F2 on the end of the XXXcross part?

EDIT: I'm kind of surprised you didn't try to do something with the almost-2x2x3.


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I think you missed an F2 on the end of the XXXcross part?
> 
> EDIT: I'm kind of surprised you didn't try to do something with the almost-2x2x3.


I did, but I didn't see anything good after that.


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 30, 2014)

B2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 R B2 L B R' U L' D F U' LOL 11.99 PB


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 30, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> B2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 R B2 L B R' U L' D F U' LOL 11.99 PB



Sweet! Nice pseudo 2x2x2


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 30, 2014)

I was doing inspectionless ZBLL

3. (0.94) L U' R' U L' U' R 
4. 0.98 R' U2 R U R' U R U'

both in a row, kinda cheated because I knew the case from the scramble.


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 1, 2014)

L' R' L' B U' R' L R' B' l r

-all- the flipped edges...


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 1, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> L' R' L' B U' R' L R' B' l r
> 
> -all- the flipped edges...



I don't see it.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 1, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> D2 B2 F' R2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 U F' R2 B2 D' F' D' F' L2
> 
> 2x2x3?



z x B D U2 R U R' u' 
z U R2 U' R' U' R


----------



## Seanliu (Oct 1, 2014)

The non cuber meets cuber:

U U' Fw Fw' (Y-Perm)(H-Perm) M2 M2 U2 U2


XD


----------



## TDM (Oct 1, 2014)

1. 12.69 B2 U B2 D R2 U2 F2 U B2 U L2 F U' B R L2 B D U R2 F

solved 2x2, easy white X-cross.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Seanliu said:


> The non cuber meets cuber:
> 
> U U' Fw Fw' (Y-Perm)(H-Perm) M2 M2 U2 U2
> 
> ...


?!


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 1, 2014)

(Skewb)R B D R' B R' L D' R LOL scramble.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 1, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> (Skewb)R B D R' B R' L D' R LOL scramble.



What's an O move?


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 1, 2014)

Randomno said:


> What's an O move?



Don't add the LOL part in the scramble


----------



## rebucato314 (Oct 3, 2014)

12. 4.296 R' F' U F2 U' F2 U' F R2

4 pieces solved in a weird way...


----------



## TDM (Oct 3, 2014)

20. 10.54 U2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 B' R' L U2 L2 F' U B2 D' U'

x2 // Inspection
L D' R' U' R' F R y' L F' L' // X-cross (10/10)
U' R U' R' // F2L-2 (4/14)
U2 L U' L' // F2L-3 (4/18)
U2 y' R U R' U y' R' U' R // F2L-4 (8/26)

3.5-7 are good splits for f2l-ll, right?


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 4, 2014)

B' U2 D' F L' B2 U2 D2 R B' R2 U2 L2 B' L2 U2 F lol one move cross


----------



## TDM (Oct 4, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> B' U2 D' F L' B2 U2 D2 R B' R2 U2 L2 B' L2 U2 F lol one move cross


Got 7.43, 7.00 TPS, wat

x2 y' // Inspection
U2 R' U R // 222 (4/4)
U R U' R' L2 U' L' // XX-cross (8/12)
U2 R U R' U2 L' U' L // F2L-3 (8/20)
d R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L-4 (8/28)
U2 f R U R' U' f' // OLL (7/35)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL (17/52)

I saw the XX-cross in inspection and the fourth pair was obvious. Easy OLL, and good Y perm execution for once.


----------



## qaz (Oct 6, 2014)

F L' U R' F' R F' L2 U' D2 F' R2 D2 F' B' U2 D2 R2 B2



Spoiler



B D2 L B' U B
U2 F R U' R' F U

13-move pseudo-F2L...


----------



## KarlCubing (Oct 6, 2014)

U2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 F' L' U2 B2 U' L B' L2 R' U R'

cross done and one pair connected


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 6, 2014)

U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 B U' B2 U' F' L

pretty awesome Xcross on blue


----------



## TDM (Oct 6, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 B U' B2 U' F' L
> 
> pretty awesome Xcross on blue


It isn't just the X-cross that's awesome 
x y
R2 D L2
U2 y L U L'
U2 F U F' U L' U' L
U2 y' R' U' R
U double antisune
U2 J perm U2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 7, 2014)

Weekly competition spoiler



Spoiler



4th square-1 scramble

I skipped EO *and* EP. 29.29, I think my 2nd fastest single.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> It isn't just the X-cross that's awesome
> x y
> R2 D L2
> U2 y L U L'
> ...


Way better LL: U2 F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F'


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 8, 2014)

LOL 13.22
D2 L2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 F' U2 L F' U' R' U L' F2 D Only if you are color neutral


----------



## TDM (Oct 9, 2014)

2. 10.22 D' B2 D U2 R2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U2 B R' D' R L U B2 R' B2 U

splits were something like 4-6; 2-look OLL Ga perm


----------



## JasonDL13 (Oct 10, 2014)

2x2: U F2 U F2 U F2 U2 F' U'

I did this in a speed blindfolded solve. Memo was ~30 second - 1 minute.

Solve:
y'
R' //3rd piece
U' R U R U2 R' U' R U R' //4th piece
U' //LL skip

This is really good because it's only R and U turns.

Memo: R' U' Insert Up U'

Time was 1.20. PB for speed bld, and would have been a pb for 2x2 but doesn't count since I don't need to recognize cases.

Also, I was on qqtimer and I noticed this scramble had "BLD" in it: http://prntscr.com/4uoj7m


----------



## TDM (Oct 10, 2014)

43. 16.04 D' B2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D' R L' D' B' L2 F R B' D2 B F'
x' // Inspection
U x' D' M' U' [x' // Cross (4/4)
U y] R' U R // F2L-1 (4/8)
U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' // F2L-2 (8/16)
U' L' U L U L' U L y' L' U L // F2L-3 (11/27)
U R U' R' // F2L-4 (4/31); no pauses at all during F2L, no lockups, F2L was done in ~4 seconds... this solve should've been TPS PB by a long way
F *1x1x3 comes out of cube*
fml
at least it was a good time for having such a big pop (not like the ones were just an edge comes out a bit and you only need to push it back in)

sub-10 not with white cross
47. 9.48 F2 U L2 F2 L2 D U' B2 U' F2 L2 B L U R D2 L' F' U' F2 D2 U'
y' // Inspection
F' R U' L' U L R' U R // X-cross (9/9)
U R U2 R' L U' L' // F2L-2 (7/16)
U' y' R' U R // F2L-3 (4/20)
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-4 (8/28)
U2 R U R D R' U' R D' R2 // OLL (10/38)
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' // PLL (12/50)

5.27 TPS.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 11, 2014)

Not much to do with scrambles but something pretty funny.

Got an Ao12 of 10 secs exactly, and the last 5 solves from that are exactly 11 secs on average.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 11, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Not much to do with scrambles but something pretty funny.
> 
> Got an Ao12 of 10 secs exactly, and the last 5 solves from that are exactly 11 secs on average.


Why not post in random discussion?


----------



## Randomno (Oct 11, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Why not post in random discussion?



Cos I didn't.


----------



## TDM (Oct 11, 2014)

B U R' B R B' L' U R

Two move layer -> U perm.
I failed and got 6.36 :fp


----------



## Renslay (Oct 11, 2014)

TDM said:


> B U R' B R B' L' U R
> 
> Two move layer -> U perm.
> I failed and got 6.36 :fp



2x2? Skewb? Teraminx?


----------



## Cale S (Oct 11, 2014)

Renslay said:


> 2x2? Skewb? Teraminx?


He said it had a U perm, so it's skewb.

speaking of lucky skewb scrambles...
1.84 B' U B' U' B' U' B' U' 
I knew it would be easy because the scramble was 2-gen


----------



## TDM (Oct 11, 2014)

Cale S said:


> He said it had a U perm, so it's skewb.


Yeah, it's Skewb.

9. 24.60 U B2 D F2 D F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D R F R2 D2 U' F' R2 U2 F' R U
x2 // Inspection
U' B' U F R F' R' L' U' L D // EOLine preserving pair (11/11) (yeah I suck at EOLines)
U R2 U2 L U2 L // F2L-1 (6/17)
U' R2 U' R' U R // F2L-2 + setup two pairs (6/23)
U L U L' // F2L-3 preserving F2L 4 (4/27)
R' F R U R U' R' F' // WVLS (8/33)
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 [R2 x'] U' // PLL (10/43)

43 move solve even with an 11 move EOLine...
(I executed everything slightly differently because OH)


E:
R2 F L' D' B2 Uw' L B' L' R F2 B' U B' U2 L' R Uw2 F Fw' B L F D F' Fw2 B L' Fw' B R U2 F' B' L2 F2 L' D' R Fw

z y
U2 L2 U2 r U' r2
U2 r' F2 r z
U x' R U l 3r' D'
R U 2L U x'

alg.cubing.net


----------



## JasonDL13 (Oct 12, 2014)

2x2 Scramble: R U R2 F R' F2 R' U R' U'

Was practicing one handed and knew how to solve the entire cube before even turning it.

z //Inspection
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 //OLL

Time was 2.44. PB for 1 handed. Probably would have been a PB for 2 handed.


----------



## TDM (Oct 12, 2014)

Skewb... two consecutive scrambles that should've been PB.

3. (5.37) U R U' L R' B' R U 
4. (DNF(7.22)) U' B L R' B' U' R' U' L' 
First solve is white layer, skip everything else. Timer stop fail.
Second solve I did blue layer, was supposed to hedge to skip L4C, did a sledge by accident, then failed trying to fix it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 12, 2014)

Dat X- cross on this 3x3 scramble B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 D L2 B2 D2 B' U F2 U R' U R2 F' D' F


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 13, 2014)

15.883 B2 D L2 D2 U R2 F2 U' R2 L2 U B' L2 D' L' D2 L' D2 U L' U'
z2 y' 
R U R' U' L2 U R2 U2 R2 L U L' D2 // XXcross
U' L' U L // F2L-3
R U' R' U R U' y R U R' U' F' // F2L-4 / EO
U R U R2 U2 L U' R2 U L' U R2 U R U2 // ZBLL

Cool solve, but meh OH time because I only planned the Xcross and paused when I saw the pair before realizing inserting the edge would not disturb the pair.


----------



## Yaiyan (Oct 14, 2014)

B2 R D' F2 B D2 U' B L' F D' L R2 B2 R2 L' U2 B' F2 D L' U2 R' U' R'

Cross already solved.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 14, 2014)

B L2 R2 D2 U2 F' U2 F L2 B' U2 R D B R D2 B F D' L F'


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 14, 2014)

12.767 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 L2 D F2 D L U2 F2 U' B' D2 L' B F' D' U2
z2 y L F R' F' L' U' y' r U r' D2 R // XXcross
R U' R' U R U' R' U' L U' L' // F2L-3
U2 r U R' U' M // F2L-4 / OLS
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL
Might have been a PB if I didn't lock up and my OH T perm didn't suck, but IDRK. At least there were no silly mistakes.


----------



## rebucato314 (Oct 16, 2014)

Skewb scramble:

L' U' B' R B R' L' R L'

Really? L5C case that i don't know?


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 16, 2014)

0.758 F' U R U' R2 U'
x' y'
L U2 R U' R' F


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 16, 2014)

What is this red cross
B' L2 F' R2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 F L U L D' U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 16, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> What is this red cross
> B' L2 F' R2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 F L U L D' U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2



The entire solve was easy, whoa.


----------



## TDM (Oct 16, 2014)

during a Petrus session,
U' R' F B' D F2 U' L' F' L2 U2 R' F2 L2 D2 L' D2 R' U2 R

r U2 r'
R' y R2 U R
R U2 R' F2 R U' R'
U y' R U' R' U' R'
U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R U

Only one move wasn't R/r/U in the entire solve...

E: 4. 9.24 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 D2 F' U2 R' B2 R2 F D2 U B' F2
x2 // Inspection
U2 F R' D L D // Cross (6/6)
U' L U' L' // F2L-1 (4/10)
y L' U L2 U' L // F2L-2 (5/15)
U L' U L // F2L-3 (4/19)
U' R U R' // F2L-4 (4/23)
U' r U R' U R U2 r2 U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL (14/37)
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL (15/52)

5.63 TPS.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 18, 2014)

14.872 F2 U' L2 D' F2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 U' R' D B R' L D F D2 U2 B U'
15.374 R2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 U2 L' D' L2 B' L D' U2 F D L' U
14.955 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U B' R2 U R2 L D F' R D B'

3 F2L 2x2 blocks in a row.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 18, 2014)

1. 10.01 R2 F2 U2 F L2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B R' F L2 D F R U2 B' D2 U2 

z L2 F' R'//cross
U L U' L' U L U L'//F2l-1
R' U R U' R' U' R//F2L-2
L' U L U' L' U' L//F2L-3
U2 R U' R' U R U R'//F2L-4
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L//OLL
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2//PLL

All the same F2L case... also, dat alterating <L,U> and <R,U> 
Could have been sub-9 but terrible lockup on PLL


----------



## Randomno (Oct 18, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 1. 10.01 R2 F2 U2 F L2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B R' F L2 D F R U2 B' D2 U2
> 
> z L2 F' R'//cross
> U L U' L' U L U L'//F2l-1
> ...



Shouldn't there be a U at the end? I got AUF.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 18, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Shouldn't there be a U at the end? I got AUF.


No. I'm guessing you did R U2 R' U' R U' R', For OLL.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Oct 18, 2014)

2x2 Scramble: F2 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2

Really easy if you know ortega, which I didn't so I used a case I made up.

My time was 2.99.

x' y' //Inspection
U2
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' //Fix right side
L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L U //Fix left side
F2 //Finish it off
U2

27 Moves = (27/2.99) = 9 TPS


----------



## qaz (Oct 18, 2014)

7.29 B2 L' D2 B2 L D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 R' U F U' F' U R2 F D2


----------



## JasonDL13 (Oct 19, 2014)

2x2 Scramble: F2 R F' R2 F' U R2 U' R' 

I got 2.72 using a very awkward first layer solve.

x' //Inspection
R' //2nd First Layer Piece
U2 y R' U' R //3rd
U2 R U R' //First Layer
U //LL Skip

In the same average:

U2 R F U2 R2 U' F R2 F2 U' 
My time was 4.46

y' //Inspection + Prediction for OLL (Chameleon)
F' //First Layer
R U R' U' R' F R F' //OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' //T Perm PLL

Average was 4.59 (First sub 5) - (2.72), 5.80, (8.54+), 3.52, 4.46


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 19, 2014)

12.988 D' U' L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U R2 L2 U' L' D' U2 L' F' U2 R2 D2 F D2 U'
x' z
U2 r' R y R U' R' D2 // Xcross
y U2 R' U R U L U L' // F2L-2
y U L' U L R U' R' // F2L-3
U2 L' U L U' F R U R' F' // F2L-4 OLS
R2 U' R' U R U' x' U' z' U' R U' R' U' z U R F2 // PLL
I saw the two blocks in the OLS and thought I was going to get a PLL skip, still an easy solve.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Oct 19, 2014)

2x2 Scramble: U' F2 U F2 U2 R F' U' F2 U' 

My time was 3.26 - Would have been way better if I knew ortega

x2 //Inspection + Prediction for OLL (Anti-sune / sune)
R2 F2 R2 //First Layer
U R U R' U R U2 R' U //OLL - PLL Skip

Ortega Solve:

x2 y //Inspection
R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL
R2 F2 R2 U2 //PBL

Almost the same solve, just in a different order 

Edit:

Another scramble: R' U R2 F' U' F2 R' F2 U2

Time was 2.21

x2 y //Inspection
F R U' R' //First Layer
U' F' R U R' U' L' U R //PLL

13 Moves = *6 TPS*


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 20, 2014)

1. 2.82 L R' B' L B L R B l r b' u


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 20, 2014)

B2 F2 D L2 B2 D R2 U' F2 D L' B' R2 D2 L2 U' B2 R' B F'
LOL Feliks or Mats has to sub 5 this.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 20, 2014)

11.261 B2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' R B' U' F' R2 D2 B L2 U'
z2 y
r U' r' D' F R2
y R U R'
y U R' U2 R2 U R'
U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' y z U' R 
U F z'
U' U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U


----------



## TDM (Oct 20, 2014)

28. 13.04 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 U F' U2 F' U' B U2 L B' R'
y2
U L
y' L U L'
R U2 R' U' R U R'
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
U M U' M
y U' M' U M2 U2 M'
d' M' U' M U

27 moves without CMSLL, 43 with.

13. 43.78 F2 R2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U R' D F2 R D' U F' D F2 D2
OH, failed V perm and had to resolve everything except a 2x2.


----------



## mafergut (Oct 21, 2014)

My first post in this thread. Interesting "reversed" white cross around yellow center:

11. 21.39 B2 D R2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U' B2 U' R B' D2 U' R2 F2 D F' R U

I solved the cross in this imaginative way... for me (I'm not a very good cross solver):
(x2) // Inspection
M2 (y) M2 // Cross

The rest of the solve is nothing really worth mentioning, except that the time could have been much, much better


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 22, 2014)

13.713 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L' B' D' L2 U2 F U2 L

R' U' R U' z U2 z U R D2 // Xcross
U' z U' R' U // F2L-2
x' R2 U' R U // F2L-3
z' U2 R' U R U x' U2 z U' R' U R' z' x U R' U' R // F2L-4 / OLS
R U2 R' U' R U2 z U' R D' R' U R2 // PLL

Woah easy F2L, kinda failed the solve overall. Would have been a lot better if I had gone with the yellow green pair first.


----------



## auscuber (Oct 23, 2014)

F2 U2 L' F2 L2 B2 F2 L U2 R F2 D' B R' D2 B2 D' B R D

Cross skip


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 13.713 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L' B' D' L2 U2 F U2 L
> 
> R' U' R U' z U2 z U R D2 // Xcross
> U' z U' R' U // F2L-2
> ...



Was wondering why there were so many weird rotations and I realised it was OH.


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 23, 2014)

Lol pyra, got 1.26 U' L R L' R' U B' u


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 23, 2014)

D U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 R' B F' D2 F' L U' R2 F'

Sorta weird easy XXcross


----------



## cashis (Oct 24, 2014)

L2 D F2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 F' R D' F U2 F2 D F2 D qq timer just look


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 24, 2014)

R' U F2 U2 R' U' F2 U F' U2 lolscramble 2x2 Rami/Lucas/Chris/Anybody who knows EG has to sub 1 this or else they are so slow.


----------



## kcl (Oct 24, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> R' U F2 U2 R' U' F2 U F' U2 lolscramble 2x2 Rami/Lucas/Chris/Anybody who knows EG has to sub 1 this or else they are so slow.



Huh. I know full eg and can't sub 1 it, I guess I'm slow.


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 24, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Huh. I know full eg and can't sub 1 it, I guess I'm slow.



lol you aren't


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 24, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> R' U F2 U2 R' U' F2 U F' U2 lolscramble 2x2 Rami/Lucas/Chris/Anybody who knows EG has to sub 1 this or else they are so slow.



A solved face on a cube isn't always sub-1 able.
You might get a bad case. furthermore, there are issues with picking up the cube and AUF which slow down the solve some more. 

Source: Chris Olson had a solved face on a scramble in comp and I asked him why it wasn't sub-1.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 26, 2014)

7.504 B2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U F' B2 D2 L' D2 U R' U F' R D'
x2
R2 r U r' D L
R U2 R' U L U L'
U R' U R
U' L' U L U2 R U' R'
U y' R U R'
U2 F U R U' R' F'
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2


----------



## TDM (Oct 26, 2014)

28. 13.13+ F2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 U' L' F' R' F2 D R2 B D' B D' U'

x2 y // Inspection
L F' R2 F R y' L' u U L' // Cross (preserving pair) (9/9) (F2L-1 skip)
U2 y R' U R // F2L-2 (4/13)
U' R U' R' // F2L-3 (4/17)
L' U' L // F2L-4 (3/20)
U S' L' U' L U L F' L' f // OLL (10/30) (I knew this was also OLLCP)
U M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 // EPLL (11/41)


----------



## Randomno (Oct 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> 28. 13.13+ F2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 U' L' F' R' F2 D R2 B D' B D' U'
> 
> x2 y // Inspection
> L F' R2 F R y' L' u U L' // Cross (preserving pair) (9/9) (F2L-1 skip)
> ...



I didn't need a U2 at the end. Very easy F2L.


----------



## TDM (Oct 26, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I didn't need a U2 at the end. Very easy F2L.


I know, but I did that in solve (not sure why), which is why it was a +2. With normal TPS that should've been a sub-8...


----------



## Randomno (Oct 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> I know, but I did that in solve (not sure why), which is why it was a +2. With normal TPS that should've been a sub-8...



Cos it's part of the normal Z perm?


----------



## TDM (Oct 27, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Cos it's part of the normal Z perm?


I wouldn't say it's part of the 'normal' Z perm. I never usually do U2 after the alg. I don't know what I was thinking when I did the U2, but my TPS that solve was so bad anyway I don't really care about the +2


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 29, 2014)

4.80 (0, -4) / (0, 0) / (1, -3) / (2, -5) / (-5) / (1) / (2) / (-2) / (5) / (-5) / dddd

z
Uddd (-1,0)
UUdd (-1,0)
UUUd (-2,0)
x2
(-3,0)
Uddd (-4,0)
UUdd (2,0)
UUUd (3,0)
UUdU (-5,0)
dUUU (2,0)

23 CTM (sub 1 'day', lol)
8 PA


----------



## TDM (Oct 29, 2014)

29. 18.02 R2 U R2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 U' L2 D' B R' U2 R D' L2 B' D R2 U'

x // Inspection
L' U L' y U z' U2 z U2 z u y' // EOLine (7/7)
z' U2 z U2 L2 // F2L-1 (3/10)
U' L' U' L // F2L-2 (4/14)
z' L' U L' U' L U L2 U2 L' U' // F2L-3 (10/24) (*F2L-4 skip and OCLL skip*)
... I can't even write my G perm because I only know it by muscle memory


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> ... I can't even write my G perm because I only know it by muscle memory



Am I the only one who can write out all my algs (not right off the bat but if I think for 5 seconds about the moves I can write them)


----------



## TDM (Oct 29, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Am I the only one who can write out all my algs (not right off the bat but if I think for 5 seconds about the moves I can write them)


I can do most of mine, but not the RurururuRURurruyruRurur G perms.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> I can do most of mine, but not the RurururuRURurruyruRurur G perms.



I read that and thought to myself 'hey that's not how the G perm is...'


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 29, 2014)

9.194 D R2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D F2 U F2 R U' L B2 F D' F' U2 B' R D2
y' 
F D2 L D' F' D2 R F U' F' R
L' U' L U y' L' U L
U2 y R' F R U R' F' R
R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D' U


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 29, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 9.194 D R2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D F2 U F2 R U' L B2 F D' F' U2 B' R D2
> y'
> F D2 L D' F' D2 R F U' F' R
> L' U' L U y' L' U L
> ...



Just playing around with this scramble, found this.
y' 
F D2 L D' F' D2 R F U' F' R
*U L' U' L 
y' U L' U' L U2 L F' L' F U'
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U'*
PLL skip


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 29, 2014)

The second pyraminx scramble I got from cstimer today:
U L U B' U B U' L' l
3.28+ :fp


----------



## TDM (Oct 30, 2014)

(Rob Yau's scramble, not mine)

6.33 B D B2 L' U2 D B D2 L' B' U' B2 U' B2 D' R2 L2 F2 D R2 B2

y2 // Inspection
R U F2 R' // X-cross (4/4)
U' R U' R' d' L U' L' // F2L-2 (8/12)
U L' U L d R' U' R // F2L-3 (8/20)
U2 R U' R' U' R U R' // F2L-4 (8/28)
U r U2 R' U' R U' r' // OLL (8/36)
U U U2' // PLL skip (3/39)

6.16 TPS

... possibly a PB for not white cross


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 30, 2014)

Wat

1: (2.27)	U B R B R' B' R r' 
2: 6.09	U R' L' R' U L U' R l b u' 
3: 4.83	U R' U' R U' B U B' L' l b u 
4: 4.24	L U B R' L' U R U r' b' 
5: (6.65)	U L' B' U' B L B' l' r b' u' 
Pyra I screwed up the third scramble even though it was easiest
The ao5 was alright though


----------



## RageCuber (Oct 30, 2014)

lol skew scarmble U B L' B' L R U' L
three corners solved
and OLL skip


----------



## ryak2002 (Oct 31, 2014)

I set a PB with this one for 2x2: R2 F' R' F2 R U F R U'
SOOOOO awesome!

R' U R2 F' R2 F U2 F R2 U' is awesome too!


----------



## Cale S (Oct 31, 2014)

two very similar comp legal sub-WR skewb singles
2.13 R' U B R' U L B L' 
white layer

2.17 R B' L' U B R U R' 
this one was stackmatted, and my solution just undid the moves of the scramble (obviously not on purpose)

Edit: another one
1.87 L' U R U' L B' L' B
layer solved, and one of the few advanced cases I know


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 31, 2014)

11.407 U' B2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D2 F' L2 D' L' B F R' B2 R2 B' U2
x
R2 F2 R' z R' U x'
U2 R U' R' y L' U' L
U R U' R' y R U' R'
L' U' L U2 L' U' L
U2 R2 x D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U

My OH A perms suck.


----------



## TDM (Oct 31, 2014)

SpiderFingers said:


> PB 2x2 Single Scramble: D2 U2 R2 L2 U2 D2 L' R U2


... you should use a random state scrambler, like qqTimer or Prisma Puzzle timer.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 31, 2014)

TDM said:


> ... you should use a random state scrambler, like qqTimer or Prisma Puzzle timer.



Actually the cube is solved, you could start and stop the timer not turning a side but still nit having a DNF.


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 2, 2014)

12.125 D' R2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F R D' U2 B' R L2 D' B'
y x U' R' z' R' x' y' R' F L' U' R2 D R2
9 move XXcross.


----------



## Lukeleia (Nov 3, 2014)

U R B R2 B R' B2 D B2 R D2 L D2 L' D2 R2 B2 R'
I got 8.03 second with this scramble. 2 x-cross and PLL skip.
z2 
U R U' R' 
U' D R U R' 
D2 R2 .....................2 x-cross
U2 R' F R F' R U R' ......3rd pair
U2 y 
F R' F' R U' R U' R' U R U' R' ....4th pair
R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U2 .....OLL with PLL skip


----------



## RageCuber (Nov 4, 2014)

U L' U' R L' U' B' R' B b wtf pyraminx scramble 
Could've easily been sub-2 if I hadn't locked up


----------



## FailCuber (Nov 4, 2014)

11.03 D2 U' L' D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 L F2 R2 B U' R' F2 D' F' R' D2 B' F 
Pair already in and a decent time but I could have done much better.


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 6, 2014)

(0.66) L' U' R' B' R B U R
u wut m8?


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 8, 2014)

R' L B' L' B U' R' U L'
lel


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 8, 2014)

L' U' L U B' U L' U' l' r' b'


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 8, 2014)

127. 0.966 F U2 R F R F' R2 F' R' lel


----------



## TDM (Nov 9, 2014)

52. 10.80 D B2 D' B2 D R2 U R2 F2 U F2 L' F2 U B L2 F' D' F R'
Not my solution; I only did the XX-cross. This solution is 2x2x2 -> pairs -> cross -> OLL -> PLL.
z2 x'
M' y R D R'
y U2 R
U r U' r'
U' M' U M
U y M' U2 M
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U

13. 29.82 B2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' L' D2 R2 F L' F' U' R2 L2 U'

x2 y' r U r' R2 B2 L U L' u // XX-cross (9/9)

or, for a better F2L:
x2 y' r U r' R2 B2 y' U' L' U L D // XX-cross (10/10)
L U' L' // Setup two pairs (3/13)
y R' U' R d' R' U' R // F2L (7/20)


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 10, 2014)

47. 11.54 D' F' U2 R U D' B' U F' B2 L' B2 R2 F2 R D2 L' D2 L D2 

White cross is cool


----------



## FinnGamer (Nov 10, 2014)

12. (1.57) B R B' R' L' U' L' U' Such a stupid scramble by cstimer, 3 move solution, took me a while to actually notice it was solved...


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 11, 2014)

B L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 D' R F' U2 B' U' F' D L' 

White cross. I did a Z perm to solve it and for some reason thought the BO pair would be in place.


----------



## Cale S (Nov 12, 2014)

some skewb lolscrambles:
1.87 L' U R U' L B' L' B 
comp legal sub-WR
1.47 U' R' U B' R U B' R'
reaction time was kind of slow
3.65 L' B U' B U B' L' U 
easy 1-look, locked up

tied pb single - 1.20 L R' U R B' R L U' L' 

part of a 4.00 average with pretty easy scrambles:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-11
avg of 5: 4.00

Time List:
1. 3.92 R L B R U' L R U B' 
2. 4.07 B L' R U B R' U L' 
3. (1.20) L R' U R B' R L U' L' 
4. 4.02 B' U' R' L B R L R L' 
5. (5.14) L R' L U B' U' B' U' R


----------



## TDM (Nov 12, 2014)

88. 11.19 L2 D' B2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D R2 U' F U' B' F2 D B' D F L'

y // Inspection (LSquare skip)
B // LBlock (1/1)
R2 U2 R' U R U' R' // RSquare (7/8)
U R' U' R' // RBlock (4/12)

Another 12 move F2B solution:
[16:52] <+MLSTRM> y B
[16:52] <+MLSTRM> R U R' U' R U2 R' U R2 U' R'


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 13, 2014)

L R L R L R L R
skewb


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 14, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> L R L R L R L R
> skewb



What scrambler?


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 14, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> What scrambler?



cstimer


----------



## AirbusCube (Nov 15, 2014)

2x2: R U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 F' R2 U' R

One move face and oll. 

My solution: 

Face and oll: R' to save a move in PBL
PBL: U' R2 U2' y R2 U' R2'
AUF: U2

2.80 seconds.


----------



## Username (Nov 15, 2014)

U B R U R' U D2 F' L U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F' D2 B D2 B2


----------



## JediJupiter (Nov 15, 2014)

AirbusCube said:


> 2x2: R U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 F' R2 U' R
> 
> One move face and oll.



damn! I got the same kinda thing, a one move first face and an easy CLL.
U2 F' R F' R2 F2 U2 R' U'

solution:
y' //inspection
L' //green face
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //CLL

Edit: adding more

F U' F2 U R2 F U R' U'
First layer already solved

F' U2 R U2 F' U' R U' R2
Solution:
y' z' // inspection
U R2 U' R U // Red face
was gonna put red on bottom but never mind
y R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 // pbl

Also, 100th post!


----------



## Username (Nov 15, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> damn! I got the same kinda thing, a one move first face and an easy CLL.
> U2 F' R F' R2 F2 U2 R' U'
> 
> solution:
> ...



y' x U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R U2

to cancel out the layer


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 15, 2014)

1. 13.44 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B U2 F' U2 L D' B F' L B L F2 D 

x' z2
L2 R' F'//cross
L' U x' U' R U M'//F2L1
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 R'//F2L2
D U' L' U L D'//F2L3
L' U' L//F2L4
U R U R D R2 D2 R U R' D2 R2 D' R' U2 R'//not 2-gen 2GLL

Easy scramble, managed to look ahead to first pair and the rest of F2L was super easy too.

Also awesome because I could use a ZBLL. Recognition took 3 seconds tho


----------



## TDM (Nov 15, 2014)

21. 10.52 B2 F2 D R2 U L2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 R' U' B2 F D L2 B U B'

I'd been doing Roux before this, so my lookahead was awful...

x2 // Inspection
L2 R' [U' D'] F // X-Cross (4/4)
U' R' U R // F2L-2 (4/8)
d R U' R' // F2L-3 (4/12)
U2 F U' F' U2 L' U' L // F2L-4 (8/20) (Thinking things like 'oh hey look it's a pure OLL' distracts me during solves...)
OLL, PLL.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> 21. 10.52 B2 F2 D R2 U L2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 R' U' B2 F D L2 B U B'
> 
> I'd been doing Roux before this, so my lookahead was awful...
> 
> ...



Dang it now I have to find a good 1LLL for that.


----------



## ryak2002 (Nov 15, 2014)

NO WAY!!!!! 2x2 scramble: R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U'
I got this off of qqtimer


----------



## Randomno (Nov 15, 2014)

ryak2002 said:


> NO WAY!!!!! 2x2 scramble: R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U'
> I got this off of qqtimer



LBL solver's worst nightmare.


----------



## ryak2002 (Nov 15, 2014)

Randomno said:


> LBL solver's worst nightmare.



ya I know right! I don't know all of ortega but I I'm glad I knew that alg!


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 15, 2014)

Randomno said:


> LBL solver's worst nightmare.



I'm a LBL solver and the solution I found was U z U2 F (R U R' U')x3


----------



## Berd (Nov 16, 2014)

I got this: D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 U' B2 U R2 F' R F2 R' U L' D' U F'


----------



## TDM (Nov 16, 2014)

whenever I do a Roux session, I always get really good CFOP scrambles

19. 9.90 D' U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 B' D' R F' R2 D2 U L' D'

y // Inspection (222 skip)
U2 R' F U' R2 // X-cross (5/5)
L' U' L U y' R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L-2 (11/16)
U y' L' U2 L U2 L' U L // F2L-3 (8/24)
[1.5 seconds of random AUFs]
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R // F2L-4 (8/32) (OLL skip)
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL (15/47)


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 16, 2014)

9.76	U2 F U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 B L D2 L' U' B2 L2 D' U L U'


----------



## pdilla (Nov 18, 2014)

R L F' L2 B2 R' F L' U R B' D2 R U D' L D' R2 L' B2 R2 U2 R' L' B2

A lot of connected pairs for bottom cross, but while fooling around with it I found a fun cross-on-left solution.

x' // inspection
U F L2 U F2 L // xcross
U' R' U // pair 2
D R' D' x R D R' D' // pair 3
x R2 U R2 U' R2 U R' U' // pair 4
OLL PLL


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Solved 2x2x1
D2 R2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U R2 F2 D' L F U B' D L2 U L D


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 19, 2014)

429: (9.63)	D2 F2 D L U2 R' B D' R' F' R2 F2 U2 R L2 U2 L2 F2 R U2
y' inspection
B L F R' F' D R' D'// cross
y' R U2 R' U' L' U L// first pair
y' L U2 L' U2 R' U' R// second pair
U L' U' L U' y' L' U L// third pair
y L' U' L// fourth pair
U R U R' U' R' F R F'// OLL
PLL skip


----------



## Randomno (Nov 19, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> 429: (9.63)	D2 F2 D L U2 R' B D' R' F' R2 F2 U2 R L2 U2 L2 F2 R U2
> y' inspection
> B L F R' F' D R' D'// cross
> y' R U2 R' U' L' U L// first pair
> ...



Are you sure this bit is right?


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 19, 2014)

Whoops, there's supposed to be a U before the 3rd pair


----------



## TDM (Nov 19, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> 429: (9.63)	D2 F2 D L U2 R' B D' R' F' R2 F2 U2 R L2 U2 L2 F2 R U2
> y' inspection
> B L F R' F' D R' D'// cross
> y' R U2 R' U' L' U L// first pair
> ...


Fixed. Also, you could do the first pair as L' U L2 U' L' (you could write it as (L' U L) (L U' L') if that makes it clearer how it works).

E: too slow


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 19, 2014)

TDM said:


> Fixed. Also, you could do the first pair as L' U L2 U' L' (you could write it as (L' U L) (L U' L') if that makes it clearer how it works).
> 
> E: too slow


I don't know why I did it that way, I would probably normally do the L' U L2 U' L', but for some reason I did it like that, and if i did the 1st pair like that, I wouldn't have got the PLL skip. (4.77) TPS.
Also, I am slow


----------



## TDM (Nov 19, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> Also, I am slow


Nah, you aren't slow, you're only two seconds behind me. And you're definitely not slow at Skewb 
(E: oh, were you talking about my 'too slow'? I meant I was slow at posting)


----------



## Randomno (Nov 19, 2014)

TDM said:


> Nah, you aren't slow, you're only two seconds behind me. And you're definitely not slow at Skewb
> (E: oh, were you talking about my 'too slow'? I meant I was slow at posting)



I'm only... ummm... 15 secs behind you.

Doin' well


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 19, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I'm only... ummm... 15 secs behind you.
> 
> Doin' well


Lol

Edit: actually, I'm only 0.22 behind you in official average TDM


----------



## JasonDL13 (Nov 20, 2014)

F2 L2 F2 L' F2 R2 F2 L' F2 R' B' D U2 R' B' L2 U B2 U R2 U' Fw Uw'

For my BLD method (OP/OP) and my orientation (W/G) this scramble was really hard.

The memo included 4 extra letters from the average edge memo. And 2 extra for the average corner memo.

I got this scramble as the 2nd cube in a 4 cube multiblind. The result was 2/4, but surprisingly, I solved this cube.


----------



## TDM (Nov 20, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> Lol
> 
> Edit: actually, I'm only 0.22 behind you in official average TDM


Yeah, but I was looking at your sig  My official averages weren't very good for 3x3; I think I was averaging low 13 at the time of that comp. I've done almost no cubing since then though, so I'm now slower at everything


----------



## AirbusCube (Nov 20, 2014)

This 2x2 scramble: U' R' F U' R U' R' U2 R2 F' U2
Two solved layers, very lucky. Two corners need to orient. Everything is permuted correctly. Hehe:tu


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 20, 2014)

4 move EOline on blue/green front yellow top
13.99 OH
L2 D R2 D L2 D' B2 D' L2 U B2 R' F' D L' B L2 U' R D L' U'


----------



## rebucato314 (Nov 21, 2014)

Triple x-cross for no reason

19.376 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' R' F L U' L U2 F' L' B'


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 21, 2014)

01.582 R2 U' F U F' R2 F2


----------



## TDM (Nov 21, 2014)

1. 11.42 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 R' F' L' F D R' F2 R L U'

What I did:
x2 // Inspection
R D' R U2 R L // X-cross (6/6)
U' L' U' L U2 R U R' // F2L-2 (8/14)
U L U L2 U' L // F2L-3 (6/20) (F2L-4 skip)
U' S R U R' U' R' F R f' // OLL (10/30)
5 second N perm

Another nice F2L:
x2 // Inspection
R D' R U2 R U L // X-cross (7/7)
R U R' // F2L-2 (3/10)
U L U L' // F2L-3 (4/14)
U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L // F2L-4 (8/22)


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> 1. 11.42 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 R' F' L' F D R' F2 R L U'



x2
R D' R U2 R U R U R' // XXcross (9/9)
U' L' U2 L U L2 U' L // F2L-3 & 4 (8/17)


----------



## ClovisKoo (Nov 21, 2014)

10.68 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U2 R F R' D F L' B D' L2 F D'
Inspection: x2
Cross: L R2' F R
F2L 1: U2 L' U' L
F2L 2: U2 L U' L'
F2L 3: U R' U R y U' R U R'
F2L 4: U2 F U F' U' L' U' L y' U R' F R F'
OLL : r U R' U' r' F R F'
AUF : U2


----------



## Pailly19 (Nov 21, 2014)

D R2 B U' R' L U F2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 B R2 U F2 R' F D L' R' F B2 R'

cross on U


----------



## TDM (Nov 21, 2014)

15. 9.55+ R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D F R2 F L' B2 R' D B L'
z2 // Inspection
R D' U' R' y R U2 R' d R' F2 R L' U L // XXX-cross (14/14)
U2 y2 l F' R U' R' U l' // ZBLS (8/22)
U R U R' U R U2 R' // COLL (8/30)
U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL (8/38)

that +2


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> 15. 9.55+ R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D F R2 F L' B2 R' D B L'
> z2 // Inspection
> R D' U' R' y R U2 R' d R' F2 R L' U L // XXX-cross (14/14)
> U2 y2 l F' R U' R' U l' // ZBLS (8/22)
> ...


Aww that sucks


----------



## Randomno (Nov 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> 15. 9.55+ R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D F R2 F L' B2 R' D B L'
> z2 // Inspection
> R D' U' R' y R U2 R' d R' F2 R L' U L // XXX-cross (14/14)
> U2 y2 l F' R U' R' U l' // ZBLS (8/22)
> ...



So it's 9.55 with the +2 added on right? Would've almost been PB.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Nov 22, 2014)

3BLD: F2 L2 F R2 U2 B' F' U2 L2 F' D' U2 L2 F D2 U R' F R2 Uw

Using OP/OP an orientated as W/G there's 5 twisted corners.

Memo: CS (Cat Snake) - B(AntiClockwise), D(AntiClockwise), G(Clockwise), H(Clockwise)

I did this in a 4 cube mbld and I failed it ;D


----------



## TDM (Nov 22, 2014)

Randomno said:


> So it's 9.55 with the +2 added on right? Would've almost been PB.


Yes, it should've been 7.55... I always do something badly on what could have been a good time.

E: 232. 12.86 F2 D F2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 D B L' B R2 D' U L D F' R2 U'
Failed the last pair of the second block.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 22, 2014)

R2 D' U' B2 D' B2 F2 U L2 D' L2 B U R' D R' D F2 U' R' 

Got a 6.77. insane


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 23, 2014)

F2 L2 R2 U2 B' L2 B2 D2 F' D2 F' U F U' F2 R2 B D Dat white cross


----------



## Tanisimo (Nov 23, 2014)

D R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 F' D' U2 L U' R' B D' R2 F'


----------



## Cale S (Nov 23, 2014)

B U2 F2 B2 L' U' R' B2 L B2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 D R2 F2 U F2
4 move xcross, failed solve and only got 12.0x

D' R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 D F2 R2 B U R2 B D2 B' R F2
5 move xcross, lots of move cancellations in F2L

(0, -1)/(3, 6)/(-5, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/
cubeshape already solved, easy CO, no parity


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Nov 24, 2014)

R' L' D B2 U B2 D' R L2 U2 F B2 U2 B' F2 D' U2 F' B2 U D' F2 L2 U2 D2

10.66. Cross + 2 pairs in inspection

Edit: I misscrambled, but not by much because the cross solutuion is the same and it's still easy.


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 24, 2014)

5: (4.36)	U L B U' R' U' L' R U l' r b' u' 
Lol pyra

Anyone else know FP?


----------



## TDM (Nov 24, 2014)

4. 11.12 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 F2 L D L2 D2 U' L' D U L' U'

EO skip, during a ZZ session.


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 25, 2014)

Has any ever had an easier legal skewb scramble than this, if so I'm sure this is pretty high up there. That's what happens when you do 4k skewb solves in 2 weeks.
1.580 B' D' B D L' R' L R

It's not FCN btw, it's whatever prisma uses.


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 25, 2014)

At the UKC, I had a 6 move x-cross on yellow on one of my solves from the second round


----------



## TDM (Nov 25, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> At the UKC, I had a 6 move x-cross on yellow on one of my solves from the second round


R2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' R' U' R' F2 U B' U' F' D U (scramble 2)
y2 U D F' D' R' D

3. 12.25 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U L D' B' U2 R2 U2 R2 L U
x2 // Inspection
L F R2 B2 L' U' L D L' U L // X-cross (11/11)
U2 y R' U R U r U' r' U F // F2L-2+3 (10/21)
U2 y R U2 R' U R U' R' // ZBLS (8/29)
U' L' U R U' L U R' U' // ZBLL (9/38)

did the X-cross and F2L-2 setup with COL, then remembered I couldn't sledgehammer with COL, so finished the solve with normal orientation

3. 14.66 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D B2 D' L2 D L' F' D' R' F2 U2 F' L B R2
2 move first block


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 26, 2014)

I got this as a scramble: D2 F' L F2 L' D R2 D B D2 F2 D'
Which is extremely weird because it's so short, 6 move double x-cross on yellow and I got a 7 single not starting with green.


----------



## TDM (Nov 26, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I got this as a scramble: D2 F' L F2 L' D R2 D B D2 F2 D'
> Which is extremely weird because it's so short, 6 move double x-cross on yellow and I got a 7 single not starting with green.


Wow, what timer was that? 12 moves is _very_ short...
E: I got 9.60 with an x2 before scrambling, but I haven't done CFOP for about a week now, so I have an excuse for not even getting within 2 seconds of my PB


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> Wow, what timer was that?



cstimer, the one so many people use. WTF? such a weird scramble


----------



## TDM (Nov 27, 2014)

41. 11.92+ R2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 R L U' F2 L' B2 L F D' F'
Cold hands + about four lockups on the U perm. Saw XX-cross in inspection. Second attempt was 7.73


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 27, 2014)

7.699 D' U' B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' L' B U' L2 B2 F' U L' D' U2
R B2 D2
U2 L U' L2 U' L
y' U R' U' R
U' L U' L'
y' R' U2 R2 x' U' R' U
x U' F U R U' R' F'
U2 R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D' U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 7.699 D' U' B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' L' B U' L2 B2 F' U L' D' U2
> R B2 D2
> U2 L U' L2 U' L
> y' U R' U' R
> ...



You can recognise F2L pairs with the cross not aligned?!


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 27, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> You can recognise F2L pairs with the cross not aligned?!



What?


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> What?



wait I must have scrambled the cube with D as the first move. Oops


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 27, 2014)

D2 B2 D' F2 U L2 B2 U L2 U2 F R' F D2 R' U2 B F' L2 D'
2 move first block go go go.


----------



## TDM (Nov 27, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> D2 B2 D' F2 U L2 B2 U L2 U2 F R' F D2 R' U2 B F' L2 D'
> 2 move first block go go go.


1 move first block, not 2.

I got 10.10 with dots.
z' y // Inspection (F2B-1 skip)
F // F2B-2 (1/1)
R U R r U' R' U r' U2 R' U R // F2B-3 (12/13)
U' R U' R' U R U r' // F2B-4 (8/21)
R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL (8/29)
U2 M' U' M' // EO (4/33)
U2 M' U2 M // ULUR (4/37)
U' z' M2 E' M2 E' // EP (5/42)

4.16 TPS.


----------



## mafergut (Nov 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> 41. 11.92+ R2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 R L U' F2 L' B2 L F D' F'
> Cold hands + about four lockups on the U perm. Saw XX-cross in inspection. Second attempt was 7.73



I am sooo bad at cross planning that I cannot see your "easy" XX-cross spotted in inspection. I assume that's something starting with (x2) R, which pairs up the blue-red while hiding the already paired up green-red but I cannot see an easy way to finish the xx-cross. Could you be so kind as to pointing it out for me?

Anyway, while playing with the scramble I came up with this "beautiful" solution with just a 17-move F2L and a PLL skip. Hope you like it!

(x2) // inspection
R' L U R u' U' F' D2 // Cross (8/35)
L U' L' // F2L#1 (11/35)
(y') R U' R' // F2L#2 (14/35)
(y') L' U L U' L' U' L	// F2L#3 (21/35)
(y') U' L' U L	// F2L#4 (25/35)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F'	// OLL (34/35)
U	// PLL skip (35/35)


----------



## TDM (Nov 27, 2014)

mafergut said:


> I am sooo bad at cross planning that I cannot see your "easy" XX-cross spotted in inspection. I assume that's something starting with (x2) R, which pairs up the blue-red while hiding the already paired up green-red but I cannot see an easy way to finish the xx-cross. Could you be so kind as to pointing it out for me?


R2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 R L U' F2 L' B2 L F D' F'
This is what I planned (after a z2 inspection):
Cross is R D' R' (to place all the cross pieces) then D2 to correct the cross. This doesn't affect either the blue-red or the blue-green pairs.
L U L' would then solve the blue-red pair, and it also doesn't affect the green red pair. This means the green-red pair will still be where it is now, and the pieces are already paired up, which is nice. So you can solve that with L' U L U' F U' F'. There's also a cancellation between the blue-red and green-red pair which I saw too (L' L' -> L2).

I then inserted blue-orange and then green-orange. Easy COLL to recognise with no AUF needed (l' U' L U R U' r' F), and then a U perm.


----------



## pdilla (Nov 28, 2014)

R' D U R' B' F R L2 B R2 U' D2 R U F2 D2 F2 B2 L2 U' B R2 B U2 R2

D' R2 U R' // cross + pair 1 setup
y U R U' R' // pair 1
D L' U L D' // pair 2
R' U2 R U' R' U' R // pair 3
Dw2 l R U' R' U l' U' l R U' R' U l' // badmephisto pair 4 + EO
F' Rw U R' U' Rw' F R U // OLL+PLL skip
alg.garron.net

43 HTM

*9.26*
badmephisto move strikes again!


----------



## Tanisimo (Nov 28, 2014)

B2 L D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 D2 L B L' D B2 D' F R F2

x' y'
F2 D' R U' R' U L' U L


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 29, 2014)

Coming back from a year hiatus to post this

(3,-1) / (-2,-5) / (3,-4) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (3,5) / (-5,-3) / (6,6) / (-3,-1) / (1,3) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-3) / (6,3)



Solve:

Put it back to cube shape with the small bar on the left. (4,-3) / (-4,-1) / Adjust layers


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 30, 2014)

5. (13.30) R2 D U F2 U' R2 U F2 U' F2 U B R' U2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' U 

OH. dat yellow Xcross


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Nov 30, 2014)

What the what:

U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' 

2x2 scramble
1.33 
.7 prepared


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> What the what:
> 
> U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
> 
> ...



0.57 prepared.


----------



## TDM (Nov 30, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'


You can't get that scramble in a competition though.


Randomno said:


> 0.57 prepared.


Stackmat?


----------



## Randomno (Nov 30, 2014)

TDM said:


> Stackmat?



Alright, 7.5 with cube pick-up.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice X-cross F' B2 R L2 D' R2 F' D2 B U D2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D'


----------



## Lid (Dec 2, 2014)

A Square-1 scamble that turned out to be really easy: (-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (-3, -3) / (4, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, 0) / (5, -1) /



Spoiler: My solution



-2,0/-3,0/ :: Shape
3,1/ :: CO
0,3/-3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/3,0/ :: Special EO
-4,0/3,0/-3,-3/0,3/0,6 :: PBL (Permute Both Layers)


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 2, 2014)

U' B2 D' B D2 F' B R L2 B U2 B L2 R2 B2 U2 F' L B' F' L' D2 B' D L'
x' z'
U' r' F R2 D' U R'
U' R U R'
B r' U' r
U R' U' R


----------



## Julian (Dec 2, 2014)

Gave myself a handscramble, found an equivalent scramble with cube explorer

U R B2 L2 U' R2 U R U R2 U' F2 U2 R

x2 y'
U' L2 U F2 R2 D'
L' U2 L U' L' U' L
y L' U L U' L' U' L
R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'


----------



## Randomno (Dec 2, 2014)

Julian said:


> Gave myself a hand...



What could the following word be?


----------



## Jakube (Dec 4, 2014)

Something nice for Roux-Solver: R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U' F2 D U' L' D B R2 F' L R2 D F2 U

2x2x3 and a free-pair, Just got it on qqtimer.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 4, 2014)

Scrambling pyra and I thought that this looked weird: U L U L U L U L R U R L B' U B r' b'


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 5, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Scrambling pyra and I thought that this looked weird: U L U L U L U L R U R L B' U B r' b'



CStimer? pretty sure that's a glitch. I have noticed that that scramble shows up periodically. Really weird huh?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 5, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> CStimer? pretty sure that's a glitch. I have noticed that that scramble shows up periodically. Really weird huh?



That is weird. Yeah CStimer


----------



## Randomno (Dec 5, 2014)

Jakube said:


> Something nice for Roux-Solver: R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U' F2 D U' L' D B R2 F' L R2 D F2 U
> 
> *1*x2x3 and a free-pair, Just got it on qqtimer.



FTFY.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 5, 2014)

U2 F U2 F' U2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 F R U2 B' U' R' F2 D2 R' D F2

2 move white cross + free F2L pair. I messed an H perm at the end so it ended up as a 24.xx.


----------



## TDM (Dec 5, 2014)

14. 21.56 F2 D U2 F2 U R2 D U F2 L2 F2 R' D B' F2 U' B2 F' U2 F'

Nice crosses on both U and D. I hadn't practised OH for a while though, and my turning is so much worse than before. 9 seconds for a ~20 move LL.

E: reconstruction
x' // Inspection
l D' L2 U' L u // Cross (preserving first pair)
z' U' L2 U // F2L-1
U L' U' L z L U L' // F2L-2
L' U' L d' L U L' // F2L-3
U' L' U' L // F2L-4
U2 F' U' L' U L F // OLL
U2 L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U L' U' L F U2 // PLL


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 5, 2014)

Jakube said:


> Something nice for Roux-Solver: R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U' F2 D U' L' D B R2 F' L R2 D F2 U
> 
> 2x2x3 and a free-pair, Just got it on qqtimer.


lel i got sub 10 on this and i dont even use roux!


----------



## rybaby (Dec 5, 2014)

Got this from cs timer:
U' F' R F R U F'

wat


----------



## Cale S (Dec 6, 2014)

skewb scrambles within 25 solves of each other:
R' U R' B' R' U' R' U 
3 moves

R' B' U R L B R L'
5 moves


The first one was part of a 3.84 avg5 (not pb)


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-5
avg of 5: 3.84

Time List:
1. (5.21) R L R' B U L U B 
2. 4.28 U L' B' U' B' L R' B U' 
3. (1.48) R' U R' B' R' U' R' U 
4. 3.45 B L B' U' R L' U' B 
5. 3.80 U L B L' U' B' U B'


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Dec 6, 2014)

D2 B' L2 B L2 U2 R2 B U2 B2 U L2 R2 U' L B' L D' B R' F 
Roux 11.92


----------



## TDM (Dec 6, 2014)

Amazing scramble for BLD:
8. 18.48 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 U' B' U B L' B2 L2 U' B D' U


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 6, 2014)

1. 0.92 F2 R U F U' R2 F' R' U

Lol

EDIT:

1. 1.02 R' U F2 R F2 R' U' R'

2x2 seems to be lol for me today


----------



## TDM (Dec 6, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 2x2 seems to be lol


you could've just left the sentence as that


----------



## megaminxwin (Dec 7, 2014)

UR5+ DR3+ DL1+ UL0+ U0+ R0+ D0+ L0+ ALL3+ y2 U2+ R3- D5- L6+ ALL1- DR UL

So many zeroes.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 7, 2014)

2.57+ U2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 R' U'

lol


----------



## TDM (Dec 7, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 2.57+ U2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 R' U'
> 
> lol


I got 2.44+. You're so slow.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 7, 2014)

8.773 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 R' U B' R F U' R' F L2 F' L


----------



## Randomno (Dec 7, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> 8.773 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 R' U B' R F U' R' F L2 F' L



Ugh, I'm definitely not awake yet. I paired blue-red-white with blue-orange, then fixed it, then put the blue-red pair in the wrong slot.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 7, 2014)

Lol wat Skewb L R L' B' R L' B' R L' B' L'

EDIT: Lol another L R L R' B U B U L' B' L


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 7, 2014)

2x2 Scramble: F' U R F2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'

Solution:

y2 //Inspection

I was going to do R U2 R' U' R U R' to get the blue piece in, but I felt I might get a PLL skip if I did sexy because the piece was green at UBL.

R U R U' R U R U' R U R //First layer

I deleted my time, it was something like 2.1. Not very good . I can sub 1 this prepared.


----------



## TDM (Dec 8, 2014)

69. 10.51 L2 B2 D U B2 R2 B2 R2 U' L' D' L' U R2 B D B' D2

Hands were shaking lots, should've been at least sub-10.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 9, 2014)

1. 9.67 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' U2 L2 B2 L D2 R' U' B2 R' U B U'


What on earth


----------



## Randomno (Dec 9, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 1. 9.67 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' U2 L2 B2 L D2 R' U' B2 R' U B U'
> 
> 
> What on earth



Took me quite a long time to actually notice that cross.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 10, 2014)

U R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U B2 U' F2 D2 L D' F2 R F2 U' L D B' L' U
solved green cross


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Dec 11, 2014)

Not really easy or weird or anything, but I use it sometimes on non-cubers.

T-Perm then R U L'

so basically R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F R U L'

The first few moves cancel out so after doing an x in inspection the solution turns out to be

M' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F

I average 1.2s on it so I just use it to freak my non-cuber friends out


----------



## pdilla (Dec 12, 2014)

L2 B' F R2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 F U' B' D' L F U R D R F2 D

y'
R' F R2 D2 R' D' // cross
R U R' // pair 1 connected

Go on and finish this and you'll see what I mean...



Spoiler



y' // inspection
R' F R2 D2 R' D' // cross
R U R' Dw L U' L2 U L // pairs 1+2
R U' R' // pair 3
y U' R U' R' U2 R U R' // pair 4
U Fw R U R' U' R U R' U' Fw' // Sexy OLL
y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // U Perm


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 12, 2014)

wat

Scramble: B L2 B' R2 D2 U2 B L2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 F D F' L' D U' B' R' B' 

R' U' F' R' U'//2x2x2
switch to inverse
D2 B2 L2//2x2x3
switch to normal
D *B'*//F2L-1
switch to inverse
R D2 R'//F2L
switch to normal
*B* F' R B R B' R' B' D B D' B' F//PLL skip

Final: R' U' F' R' U' D F' R B R B' R' B' D B D' B' F R D2 R' L2 B2 D2 (25 watwatwat)


dat NISS


----------



## TDM (Dec 12, 2014)

2. 20.37 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 R' U' L B2 F L' F D R2
x'
D' L D' l D' R' D'
L' U' L2 U2 z' U L' U
U L' U' L' U L U'
z L'
U' L' U2 L U L' U L U2 L' U' L
8 second OH F2L.

(LL doesn't usually take me that long...)


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 12, 2014)

TDM said:


> 2. 20.37 R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 R' U' L B2 F L' F D R2
> x'
> D' L D' l D' R' D'
> L' U' L2 U2 z' U L' U
> ...



Oh. A rightie!


----------



## TDM (Dec 12, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Oh. A rightie!


Yes! I'm thinking I could practise OH with my left hand too sometimes, because my left hand is to weak to do anything quickly at the moment, and that could help.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 12, 2014)

U2 r2 f2 B2 F D f' u' R' f U' L2 U f R r' u2 r' U B2 L u' r2 L' U2 f' r2 u' F' f' D U R' B2 r U2 F B2 D' U



Spoiler



4 ready made pairs = confusing as shi_p_ in a 4BLD scramble


----------



## mafergut (Dec 12, 2014)

22.16 F2 L2 D2 R2 B' D2 L2 U2 R F2 D B' F U' L2 B' D 

A nice XXCross, I was going just fine, probably going to get around 15.xx in what would have been one of my 2-3 best full step solves and then I failed the OLL and ended with a 22.xx instead. What a bummer!

I re-executed and got 16.17 but it was not nearly as fluid as the 1st time until I, well, you know.

Reconstruction:

(z2) // inspection
R' U' B2 u R U' R' U L2 // xx-cross (9/47)
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // F2L#3 (17/47)
(y) U R U R' U' R U R' // F2L#4 (25/47)
R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // OLL (36/47)
L R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U2 // PLL + AUF (47/47)

EDIT: Oh my! I re-executed it again and got an 11.33, which is way better than even my lucky (with PLL skip) PB single of 12.49. I think I could even sub-10 this one. 

EDIT 2: I did not realize that 47 / 11.33 = 4,14 TPS. Probably my best TPS ever.


----------



## rybaby (Dec 13, 2014)

D' B2 D' L' B D L2 B' R D F2 D' U2 L' R2 D2 L2 R2 F R B2 F L' R' U

Red layer all oriented


----------



## Lid (Dec 13, 2014)

*2x3x3:* L2 F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 L2 U' F2 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 B2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 U R2 L2 U


Spoiler: Solution



z2 M2 U2 M2 U' R2
3.23 slow


----------



## TDM (Dec 13, 2014)

rybaby said:


> D' B2 D' L' B D L2 B' R D F2 D' U2 L' R2 D2 L2 R2 F R B2 F L' R' U


I got an OLL skip too...

y2 z // Inspection
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U z2 // X-layer
L' U L U y L U' L' // F2L-2
U' R U' R' U' y' R' U R // F2L-3
U R U' R' U' F' U F // F2L-4 (OLL skip)
z U' R' [U D'] R U' R2 D R' D' R2 [U D] R' U' R U // PLL


----------



## kshrubb (Dec 13, 2014)

Scramble: B2 L D2 R' F2 U2 L D2 L' B2 L U' R' F' L' U' F2 D' U2 B U'

y // Inspection
R' D F2 U' F' L F D2 L2 // Cross
y' L' U L U l U L' U' M' // First pair
U' r' U' R U M' // Second Pair
U R U' R' // Third Pair
U2 L' U L // Final Pair
y f R U R' U' F' U2 f R U R' U' F R U R' U' // 2LookOLL
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U // H-Perm

Not the most amazing solve, but it was really weird to find 3 pairs done after an easy pair-up and insert in the back. Also, H-Perm, which is my fastest PLL, so, that's cool.

Edit: I may have messed up my y rotations, if the solve doesn't work, just reverse them.


----------



## thehoodedyip (Dec 13, 2014)

R' U2 F2 U' F R U2 R' U'
Orange side


----------



## Randomno (Dec 13, 2014)

thehoodedyip said:


> R' U2 F2 U' F R U2 R' U'
> Orange side



I ended up with anti-sune and double Y perm, but I still don't really see what's so good about this scramble.


----------



## TDM (Dec 13, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I ended up with anti-sune and double Y perm, but I still don't really see what's so good about this scramble.



y' x'
R' U' F2 R2


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 13, 2014)

thehoodedyip said:


> R' U2 F2 U' F R U2 R' U'
> Orange side



.698


----------



## Randomno (Dec 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> y' x'
> R' U' F2 R2



Oh, guess my 2x2 layer building still sucks.


----------



## TDM (Dec 13, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Oh, guess my 2x2 layer building still sucks.


This is actually an ortega solve with an OLL skip and a cancellation. I didn't think of it as a layer:

y' x' // Inspection
R' U' R2 // Orange face
// OLL skip
R2 F2 R2 // PBL

R' U' *R2 R2* F2 R2 = R' U' F2 R2


----------



## Randomno (Dec 13, 2014)

TDM said:


> This is actually an ortega solve with an OLL skip and a cancellation. I didn't think of it as a layer:
> 
> y' x' // Inspection
> R' U' R2 // Orange face
> ...



I guess my side building sucks too.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 13, 2014)

D2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L F2 R B R D' R2 D F' R F'

Definitely a very hard white cross.


----------



## mns112 (Dec 14, 2014)

14.69
U L' R' L U B' L B R' L' U' R' U B R' L' B R B R' U' L B' U B
y// inspection
U' R' F' y U2 R U R' U R' U R U2 y R' F R y2// cross + 3
U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R'//4th pair
R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L// COLL
U// PLL skip


----------



## TDM (Dec 14, 2014)

Randomno said:


> D2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L F2 R B R D' R2 D F' R F'


x2 // Inspection
U' F' R2 // Cross (3/3)
L' U' L d' R' U' R // F2L-1 (7/10)
U2 D' L' U L2 U L' y' L' U' L u // F2L-2+3 (setup F2L-4) (11/21)
L U' // F2L-4 (2/23)
x U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r' // OLLCP (8/31)
M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 M2 // EPLL (7/38)

40 move speedsolve (I wouldn't have seen the cancellation between F2L-4 and OLLCP).


----------



## qaz (Dec 14, 2014)

7.85 F2 R2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 L2 D L2 U B' D2 L R B2 L' D' R2 U2 L' 



Spoiler



z2 y
R U R' F y D' R' y U2 R2
U' R U' R' U R' U' R
y' U' R' U' R y L' U L
U R U R'
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

really bad j-perm


----------



## Micael (Dec 14, 2014)

Just got an average of 12 of 30.000 sec!
Slow for me, but that's funny to see such rounded number.


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 14, 2014)

A bit of a weird one in execution for me:

(2, 3) / (-1, -2) / (1, -3) / (3, 3) / (-5) / (0) / (1) / (2) / (3) / (2) / dddd



Spoiler: reconstruction



ddUd (-1,0)
dUdd (1,0)
Uddd (-2,0)
UUdd (-1,0)
UUUd (-3,0)
y2 (3,0)
dUdd (-2,0)
UUdd (-1,0)
UUUd (1,0)
UUdU (-2,0)
UdUU (-2,0)
dUUU (1,0)
UUUU (5,0)



Every move except the last one is 3 or less
Only 3 are not 1 or 2...

Easy scramble:

(0, 4) / (-2, -5) / (-2, 2) / (0, -1) / (3) / (6) / (3) / (-1) / (-3) / (6) / UddU



Spoiler: reconstruction



x2 z
ddUd (-1,0)
dUdd (4,0)
Uddd (3,0)
UUUd
x2 (2,0)
UUUd (2,0)
UUdU (-1,0)
UdUU (6,0)
dUUU (2,0)
UUUU (-3,0)



Timed at 4.9x with a small choke on the 6 move... It's just a shame the last move I did in the solve was (-2,0)...


----------



## Ollie (Dec 15, 2014)

R' B' R2 F2 L2 F U B U L2 U D2 F B L R F2 U2 R F2 B2 U' D2 B' U'


----------



## TDM (Dec 15, 2014)

Ollie said:


> R' B' R2 F2 L2 F U B U L2 U D2 F B L R F2 U2 R F2 B2 U' D2 B' U'


x' y
U D2 R' U' R2 U R' D2
F R' F'
R U2 R U R2 U2 R

18 move F2L+EO, U' solves edges too (anyone good at FMC? I can't do insertions)


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> x' y
> U D2 R' U' R2 U R' D2
> F R' F'
> R U2 R U R2 U2 R
> ...



IF says that no insertions can be found :/


----------



## TDM (Dec 15, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> IF says that no insertions can be found :/


Oh yeah, IF exists! I completely forgot.
It worked for me and gave me two 29 move solutions:


Spoiler



2 corner 3-cycle(s) insertion(s) needed 

B F2 D' B' D2 B D' F2 R D' R' D B2 [@1] D B D2 B2 D B'
Insert at @1: B D F D' B' D F' D'
After the 1st insertion: B F2 D' B' D2 B D' F2 R D' R' D B' D F D' B' D F' B D2 B2 D B' [@2]
Insert at @2: B D B' U' B D' B' U
Fewest moves: 29. 6 moves cancelled
The final solution: B F2 D' B' D2 B D' F2 R D' R' D B' D F D' B' D F' B D2 B2 D2 B' U' B D' B' U

B F2 D' B' D2 B D' F2 R D' R' D B2 [@1] D B D2 B2 D B'
Insert at @1: B D F D' B' D F' D'
After the 1st insertion: B F2 D' B' D2 B D' F2 R D' R' D B' D F D' B' D F' B D2 B2 D [@2] B'
Insert at @2: D B' U' B D' B' U B
Fewest moves: 29. 6 moves cancelled
The final solution: B F2 D' B' D2 B D' F2 R D' R' D B' D F D' B' D F' B D2 B2 D2 B' U' B D' B' U



R' F2 L' D' R' L2 U' L2 F' R D2 L U2 R U2 F2 L F2 D2 L
x2 // Inspection
R' L' F' U L' B [D2 // Cross (7/7)
U2] L U' L' // F2L-1 (3/10)
U' R' U R2 U' R' // F2L-2+3 (6/16)
y' U' R U' R2 F R F' // F2L-4 (7/23)

No inspection and almost no warmup, so only 11.54


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 16, 2014)

R' F U2 F U2 F R' U2 R'
2x2 is still lol


----------



## TDM (Dec 16, 2014)

65. 11.78 D2 R2 D F2 U L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' F' D R D' R D F' L B2 D
Three move rouxblock



Spoiler



x D F' D



73. 15.09 L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D2 L B' L2 B R D' U' B' D R D
Lots of solved pieces, probably good for BLD. Lots of blocks too, so it was good for Roux as well.


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 17, 2014)

(0, -1) / (0, -1) / (6, -1) / (6, -1) / (1) / (5) / (-3) / (5) / (5) / (6) / Uddd

got this scramble whilst super tired and still got 5.06, lel


----------



## TDM (Dec 17, 2014)

8. 13.15 R2 U R2 D R2 B2 U F2 U R2 B2 R D2 B' U L' U2 B2 R F R

y2 x' // Inspection
D' // F2B-1 (1/1)
R' r' F // F2B-2 (3/4)
U' r2 U' r U' R // F2B-3 (6/10)
U' R U' [R' M'] U2 R U' R' // F2B-4 (8/18)
r U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' [r' M2] // CMLL (13/31)
U' M U' M // EO (4/35)
U2 M2 // ULUR (2/37)
U M U2 M // EP (4/41)

3.12 TPS...

E: 10. 10.63 F2 R2 L2 D B2 U L2 F2 D B2 L2 B D2 U' B U2 F' R' D2 F2 D' R'
x2 y' D R' D' L' U L // X-cross (6/6)


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 17, 2014)

Got 9.56


----------



## Randomno (Dec 17, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> Got 9.56



Do you mean you got 9.56 with one of the times TDM posted, or you got 9.56 but didn't post the scramble?


----------



## Berd (Dec 17, 2014)

D' L2 B2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 U' R' D U2 B2 D2 R U R' F U


----------



## GuRoux (Dec 17, 2014)

Berd said:


> D' L2 B2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 U' R' D U2 B2 D2 R U R' F U



what's so easy about this scramble?


----------



## TDM (Dec 17, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> what's so easy about this scramble?


x2 y D2 F2 L2 // Rouxblock (3/3)

Continue with Roux or:
D' R' U D2 L D' // 2x2x3 (6/9)


----------



## Blueberry (Dec 17, 2014)

B R2 D2 F2 U F R2 D' B' D L U2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' R D2 F' R B R' U'

4 move cross on white and ridiculously easy F2L. 

I am sub 25 and got a 14.63 on this one, which is .10 seconds from my PB. Just retried the scramble for fun and got a 14.23! Try it yourself!


----------



## Berd (Dec 17, 2014)

F U2 R2 B' D2 L2 B F' L2 U2 F2 L' U F L' F2 D R' B2 R B

lel easy Xcross


----------



## TDM (Dec 17, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> B R2 D2 F2 U F R2 D' B' D L U2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' R D2 F' R B R' U'


You should use a random state scrambler, such as qqTimer or Prisma Puzzle Timer. Random state scrambles are better.

(nice scramble though, here's my solution:
x2 // Inspection
L' D L F' // Cross (4/4)
U2 L U' L' // F2L-1 (4/8)
y R U' R' // F2L-2 (3/11)
U L' U L U2 L' U' L // F2L-3 (8/19)
U2 L F' L F' L' U L' // F2L-4 (8/27)
f R U R' U' f' // EOCPLL (6/33)
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U // 2GLL (13/46)
)


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 17, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Do you mean you got 9.56 with one of the times TDM posted, or you got 9.56 but didn't post the scramble?


Wth TDM's scramble


----------



## GuRoux (Dec 17, 2014)

TDM said:


> x2 y D2 F2 L2 // Rouxblock (3/3)
> 
> Continue with Roux or:
> D' R' U D2 L D' // 2x2x3 (6/9)



do you usually do fb on the d layer?


----------



## TDM (Dec 18, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> do you usually do fb on the d layer?


No, but I was going to make an XX-cross, so I chose to leave it in that rotation.


----------



## Blueberry (Dec 18, 2014)

TDM said:


> You should use a random state scrambler, such as qqTimer or Prisma Puzzle Timer. Random state scrambles are better.



Can you see it from the scramble if it's random move or state? I use cubemania.org. Might switch to gqtimer/qqtimer if it's a bad scrambler


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 18, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> Can you see it from the scramble if it's random move or state? I use cubemania.org. Might switch to gqtimer/qqtimer if it's a bad scrambler


Random state scrambles vary in length but are typically around 19 moves, and there will be only yellow and white stickers on the top and bottom faces for the first half of the scramble. Scramblers that use a random sequence of moves like cubemania.org are biased towards easier solutions. A random state scramble means that all possible scrambles are equally likely.


----------



## Blueberry (Dec 18, 2014)

AlphaSheep said:


> Random state scrambles vary in length but are typically around 19 moves, and there will be only yellow and white stickers on the top and bottom faces for the first half of the scramble. Scramblers that use a random sequence of moves like cubemania.org are biased towards easier solutions. A random state scramble means that all possible scrambles are equally likely.



Aah, thank you. I'll switch to prisma then.


----------



## TDM (Dec 18, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> Can you see it from the scramble if it's random move or state? I use cubemania.org. Might switch to gqtimer/qqtimer if it's a bad scrambler


Old style scramblers (ones that do random moves) are 25 moves long. Random state scrambles are shorter as well as better.

5. 9.25 L2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' L B2 L' D B D' U' L' B2 D'
x2 y // Inspection
U R2 U' B2 // X-cross (4/4)
d R U' R' y R' U' R // F2L-2 (7/11)
U2 y' L' U' L // F2L-3 (4/15)
R U' R' // F2L-4 (3/18)
r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL (7/25)
U2 l U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 // 3 second A perm (10/35)

3.78 TPS, very bad for CFOP.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 18, 2014)

TDM said:


> Old style scramblers (ones that do random moves) are 25 moves long. Random state scrambles are shorter as well as better.
> 
> 5. 9.25 L2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' L B2 L' D B D' U' L' B2 D'
> x2 y // Inspection
> ...



I don't know whether I can count this as my PB or not, 8.39 with that scramble


----------



## Randomno (Dec 18, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> I don't know whether I can count this as my PB or not, 8.39 with that scramble



I wouldn't count scrambles on this thread as PB-eligible.


----------



## TDM (Dec 18, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I wouldn't count scrambles on this thread as PB-eligible.


What if they're your own?


----------



## Randomno (Dec 18, 2014)

TDM said:


> What if they're your own?



I dunno, I think the scrambler still holds legal rights.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 18, 2014)

Does that mean that the scrambler for mats' world record holds legal rights since it was their scramble?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> Does that mean that the scrambler for mats' world record holds legal rights since it was their scramble?



It wasn't their scramble, it is/was the WCA's.


----------



## obelisk477 (Dec 19, 2014)

11.89 U L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D L2 D' F2 L2 F' D' U' R' U L' U B U2

x // inspection
U l' D L D' R2 // *XXCross (6)*
U' L U' L' U2 L U' L' // F2l-1 (8/14)
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // F2L (7/21)
U' F (R U R' U') F' f (R U R' U') f' // OLL (13/34)
U' R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 // PLL (13/47)

47/11.89 = 3.95 TPS. meh


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 19, 2014)

1: 3.10	L R L' B L R L' B L B U' 
2: (3.39)	L R L U' B' R' B L' B' L' B' 
3: 2.15	L R L R L U' B' R U L U 
4: 2.27	L R L R' L' R U' L' B R' U' 
5: (1.24)	L R U B U' B' R' U' L B U' 
All of these Skewb scrambles were super easy


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 20, 2014)

I was looking for a easy 2x2 scramble:

R' D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 R2 D'

*U R2 R2 U2* R' U2 R2 U = U' R' U2 R2 U

Time: 1.69

5 turns / 1.69 = 2.95 tps. Wow.


----------



## TDM (Dec 20, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> I was looking for a easy 2x2 scramble:
> 
> R' D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 R2 D'
> 
> ...


You should use a random state scrambler. All good timers (qqTimer, Prisma, csTimer, maybe some others I can't remember) have random state 2x2 scrambles.


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Dec 20, 2014)

L2 D F D2 B2 U D2 B2 U2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 B' U2 D F2 B' R2

Look how much of the cube appears to be solved, unfortunately, I was unable to take advantage of this and got a fairly good single for me with a PLL skip.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 20, 2014)

TDM said:


> You should use a random state scrambler. All good timers (qqTimer, Prisma, csTimer, maybe some others I can't remember) have random state 2x2 scrambles.



I normally use qqTimer. I was just bored and wanted to get a good single.


----------



## TDM (Dec 20, 2014)

L2 U' F2 D F2 L2 D2 U R2 U' R B' L2 F L2 U' F' L D2 L2 U2
Easy X-cross with a solved corner on white.

E: 1. 9.55 L2 B2 U B2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 L' B' D' B D L' U2 B2 U2
Failed so badly, I suck at yellow cross. Couldn't even get the cross done.
I'm going to try a prepared solve with this solution:


Spoiler



y' F L' U L
U2 R U R'
U2 y' M' U2 M' U2 M2
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'


and see how fast I can get. Hopefully I can sub-5 it.
E2: 4.94 on cam, could get faster but I'll upload anyway


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 20, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> I normally use qqTimer. I was just bored and wanted to get a good single.



Then you shouldn't count it as legit solve...


----------



## jokeeffe (Dec 21, 2014)

F' R2 F' U2 F D2 F' D2 F' L2 F U' F D L' F' U' F' L' B F2 (csTimer WCA)	

My cross was probably inefficient, but it set me up for the best solve I've ever seen. Two F2L pairs appeared out of thin air, followed by a skip of 3/4 of my 4LLL.

z2 y' // Inspection
B' D R' D L D' F' D2 // White cross on bottom
y U R U R' U R U' R' // F2L-1, & wtf
R' U2 R // F2L-2
L U2 L' // F2L-3
L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L-4
U f R U R' U' f' // OLLE
// OLLC - nope
// PLLC - nope
// PLLE - nope
U' // AUF & smile

33.93, beat my previous lucky PB by more than five seconds (yes, I'm slow).


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 21, 2014)

QQtimer for pyraminx: U' L B L' R L' R' L B' r
LL case + AUF
I doubt I'll ever beat that time.


----------



## pdilla (Dec 21, 2014)

chik-chikity-check it out. dat easy xx-cross!

L2 B2 F' R2 B' F L U' F B2 L2 R B' D2 R2 D R F B' R L U B2 R L2

My solve


Spoiler



y' // inspection
E B' Rw U R2 U' // xxcross 
x' y R U' R2' U R // pairs
y U R U' R' // pair 3
Dw L' U2 R U R' U2 L // WV
R2' Uw R' U R' U' R Uw' R2 y' R' U R // PLL
U2 // AUF
alg.cubing.net

Thanks to gqtimer for the sexy scramble.


----------



## mafergut (Dec 22, 2014)

jokeeffe said:


> F' R2 F' U2 F D2 F' D2 F' L2 F U' F D L' F' U' F' L' B F2 (csTimer WCA)
> 
> My cross was probably inefficient, but it set me up for the best solve I've ever seen. Two F2L pairs appeared out of thin air, followed by a skip of 3/4 of my 4LLL.
> 
> ...



Loved that scramble. I had to try it myself. After some solves I got a sub-10 (9.62). I wish I could count that as PB, hehehe.


----------



## TDM (Dec 22, 2014)

13. 13.00 U' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D' U' B2 U' B D F' R L D' L U B' D U'

x2 y' L y D' U2 L F' B2 R' U R D2 // XX-cross (10/10)


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 22, 2014)

pdilla said:


> chik-chikity-check it out. dat easy xx-cross!
> My solve



Doesn't Work!


----------



## Randomno (Dec 22, 2014)

5. (3.647) F R' U2 R' U' R' F U2 R

Almost PB, but Y perms suck.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 22, 2014)

TDM said:


> 13. 13.00 U' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D' U' B2 U' B D F' R L D' L U B' D U'
> 
> x2 y' L y D' U2 L F' B2 R' U R D2 // XX-cross (10/10)


After that,
U L' U L U2 y L U L'
x' z2 U L' U L U' L' U L
U R U' L' U R' U' L
AUF


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 22, 2014)

Skewb
U' L U B U' B' R' L'

1 move solves corners...


----------



## Randomno (Dec 23, 2014)

F' U' F2 U2 F' U' R U2 R' for 2x2.

So many pairs.


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Dec 24, 2014)

Green front white top: check out this green cross: L2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 D L2 D' F2 R2 B' F D B R B D2 L2 R' F2


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 24, 2014)

WHAT?!?! Pyraminx scramble U B U R' B R B U r'


----------



## Randomno (Dec 24, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> WHAT?!?! Pyraminx scramble U B U R' B R B U r'



My solution was U' B' R' B' R U' B' U' r.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 24, 2014)

Randomno said:


> My solution was U' B' R' B' R U' B' U' r.



Nice, Looks like the solution is a reverse of the scramble.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 24, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Nice, Looks like the solution is a reverse of the scramble.



That's what I did. 

What method solves this in one step?


----------



## thehoodedyip (Dec 24, 2014)

Does this even count?
2x2: R F U' F


----------



## TDM (Dec 24, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> WHAT?!?! Pyraminx scramble U B U R' B R B U r'


[R] R U R' // 2/3 layer (3/3)
U  R' L R L' U // L4E (6/9)
Idk pyra notation that well, but hopefully that works.


thehoodedyip said:


> Does this even count?
> 2x2: R F U' F


Yep, 4 moves is fine for 2x2.


----------



## thederpydank (Dec 24, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 2.57+ U2 F2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 R' U'
> 
> lol



Best 2x2 scramble I've seen so far.


----------



## thederpydank (Dec 24, 2014)

L' F' D R B2 L2 D2 F2 B R2 L F D F D2 R F2 B2 L2 B' L2 F2 U' B L2 (Blue X-cross)
I got a 6.728, my PB being 7.45 before that.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 24, 2014)

TDM said:


> [R] R U R' // 2/3 layer (3/3)
> U  R' L R L' U // L4E (6/9)
> Idk pyra notation that well, but hopefully that works.




Pyra notation is really simple.

Skewb notation isn't though. :/



> Yep, 4 moves is fine for 2x2.



Why? 4 move scrambles can easily by undone without knowing the scramble.


----------



## TDM (Dec 25, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Why? 4 move scrambles can easily by undone without knowing the scramble.


Do the following scramble and immediately start the timer, and stop it when you can see the 4 move solution. Don't do any moves, just inspect.


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 U L U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' x2 L F' R U2 R' U L'


How long did that take you?

(also, by 'fine', I meant comp legal)


----------



## Randomno (Dec 25, 2014)

TDM said:


> Do the following scramble and immediately start the timer, and stop it when you can see the 4 move solution. Don't do any moves, just inspect.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I think I got it pretty fast the first time, I can't get it when I'm trying to reconstruct.

That's not a 4 move scramble anyway.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 27, 2014)

1. 9.73 U2 B' L' F2 L' D' L' U F L2 F U2 R2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F 

z y F R' B'//cross
L' U2 L //F2L1
U R' F R F' R' U' R //F2L1
R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U R'//F2L3
y' F2 R U' R' U2 R U R' F2 U'//OLS+PLL skip 

lel


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 27, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> WHAT?!?! Pyraminx scramble U B U R' B R B U r'



1.89 with LBL.

(L)(y') R U R' U r
(y) R' L R L' U


----------



## TDM (Dec 27, 2014)

33. 13.21 B2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D F' U' F R D2 B2 R' F U' L

I tried to Rouxblock, and...
x'
B F' U2 r'
y R U2 F2


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> 33. 13.21 B2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D F' U' F R D2 B2 R' F U' L
> 
> I tried to Rouxblock, and...
> x'
> ...



I wonder what the pro FMCers can do with this


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Friend got this scramble...
D B2 D L2 U R D' R L' F' L' B F2 L' F2 D2 R B2 R' F2 L' D B U L2

x2 y U D' F' R' D' //cross
y' U' L' U L2 U R' U L' R //triple multislot yay.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 29, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Friend got this scramble...
> D B2 D L2 U R D' R L' F' L' B F2 L' F2 D2 R B2 R' F2 L' D B U L2
> 
> x2 y U D' F' R' D' //cross
> y' U' L' U L2 U R' U L' R //triple multislot yay.



if only i got that scramble...


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2014)

9. 12.61 B2 D R2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 R B2 F' L' D F' L2 B F2 L2

Very easy F2L and OLL skip, can't reconstruct. Would've been sub-8 on any other day.

14. 13.77 F2 D' F2 D2 U' F2 U R2 U' B' D' R' F L' U' L2 D' B L2

LL skip, no AUF. Also can't reconstruct...


----------



## Randomno (Dec 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> 9. 12.61 B2 D R2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 R B2 F' L' D F' L2 B F2 L2
> 
> Very easy F2L and OLL skip, can't reconstruct. Would've been sub-8 on any other day.



How would you do the cross on this one?


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2014)

Randomno said:


> How would you do the cross on this one?


Can't remember, could have been:

x2 y'
L' R F' R' d R U' R2 F2 R d R' F R


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 29, 2014)

6000th post on this thread


----------



## Randomno (Dec 29, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> 6000th post on this thread



6k reply, here's a pretty easy scramble.

5. (18.468) D2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 R' D2 R' D2 R' F' D' L' D' B R2 B2 D R' U2

Easy cross.

5. 24.745 D' B2 U2 R2 D R2 D L2 R2 B2 D2 F' L U B U2 L2 F D2 B2 L'

Easy cross.

5. 25.071 B L B' U F2 B D L F' B2 D R2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U R2


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 29, 2014)

dat 4 move yellow cross. L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 U B R U F D2 R2 B L2 F' R


----------



## Randomno (Dec 29, 2014)

5. 19.668 B2 L B2 U2 R' D2 U2 B2 D2 R' D' U F' L D' L2 R2 B D2 U

Lots of easy crosses, not really white though.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 29, 2014)

F2 R2 B F2 U2 R2 F D2 U2 F' R2 U' R2 D U' L' D' L2 F D' good 3 move red cross.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Dec 30, 2014)

7 move skewb solve
14. 2.67 L' U L' R U L B' R U


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 30, 2014)

1. you dont want to know the time U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U L2 F2 L' U' R D' F' U2 L U B D' 

the orange cross has so many pairs made
x2 z' F' U L//insert Pairs
U' R U' R2 U R//more pairs
U y' R' F2 R//XXXcross


----------



## Randomno (Dec 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 1. you dont want to know the time U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U L2 F2 L' U' R D' F' U2 L U B D'
> 
> the orange cross has so many pairs made
> x2 z' F' U L//insert Pairs
> ...



I did pretty bad F2L, but I got the 6 move OLL (do we actually have a name for that?) and a PLL skip.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I did pretty bad F2L, but I got the 6 move OLL (do we actually have a name for that?) and a PLL skip.



i think people just call it Fruf (or Furf?)


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 30, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I did pretty bad F2L, but I got the 6 move OLL (do we actually have a name for that?) and a PLL skip.


Which one? 
I use '6-move T' and '6-move P' OLL for those cases, or FRURUF.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 30, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Which one?
> I use '6-move T' and '6-move P' OLL for those cases, or FRURUF.



Oh yeah. The F R U R' U' F' one.

What was the 6 move OLL Antoine got in his OH WR?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Oh yeah. The F R U R' U' F' one.
> 
> What was the 6 move OLL Antoine got in his OH WR?



F' U' L' U L F


----------



## Randomno (Dec 30, 2014)

5. (20.721) U' B' U2 R F2 B' U' D2 F' B U' R2 L2 B2 D F2 D R2 U L2 D

I got f U R U' R' f' OLL and PLL skip.


----------



## TDM (Dec 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> F' U' L' U L F


Or y' R' U' F' U F R, which is more likely because he uses his left hand for OH.
(yeah, they are the same alg, but they're completely different to execute)


----------



## Hypocrism (Dec 30, 2014)

D2 R F D' F2 U' R' U F2 D2 F D2 F D2 F2 R2 F R2 B

This one was ridiculous.

x2 y
L' R U F2 (pseudocross)
R2 U R
y' U2 R' U R
U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
OLL, PLL

19 move F2L?! Plus the OLL cancels 2 moves if you know it ahead. Crazy.


----------



## AirbusCube (Dec 30, 2014)

D2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 B2 R2 B F' L2 U' L U2 L2 F U' F' L

Nice scramble for roux users, and a very easy xcross.

I failed at the f2l, so i got 25 seconds


----------



## Randomno (Dec 30, 2014)

5. (26.921) D R2 D F2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U F D R' U' B' U R F U' R

I got three triple sexy F2L cases.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 30, 2014)

5. 24.206 D2 L2 F2 D L2 U' B2 F2 D B2 L2 R' B' L2 B' L' F' D B' L2

Easy X cross. I messed up F2L though.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 31, 2014)

D2 R' B2 L F2 R F2 R B2 L D' B2 D B U' L' R' D R F'

FMCers, do your thing.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Dec 31, 2014)

B2 D2 L2 D B2 U F2 R2 F2 D F2 L' B' F2 D' R2 F U R2 B R'

1 move cross on yellow


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 31, 2014)

5. (17.37) B2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D B2 D' F' R D' R D F R2 U' R' U' 

that was an OH time.

A more FMC like solution:
L2 U' L U2 R U//2x2x3
D2 R' D2 *R2*//F2L-1
*R* D2 R' D' R D R'//F2L

And idk what else to do from here on so meh


----------



## Cale S (Dec 31, 2014)

first timed 3x3 solve today
U F' U' L2 D R D R' B R2 B2 D2 F' R2 F D2 B' D2 B2

D2 B2 L2 R2 solves xcross on yellow


----------



## TDM (Dec 31, 2014)

24. 12.86 B2 R2 D B2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 D U R' B' U R' B' D2 U' F2 U'

Easy X-cross on yellow that also gives a solved pair.


----------



## Username (Jan 1, 2015)

D2 B' L2 F R2 U2 B F D2 R' D U2 F U' L' B' F2 R D2

z2 y
D' r U' D
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
y R U' R'
U L U L'
y R U R'
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F'


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2015)

Username said:


> D2 B' L2 F R2 U2 B F D2 R' D U2 F U' L' B' F2 R D2
> 
> z2 y
> D' r U' D *x'*
> ...


6.72, same solution.
(also, fixed a mistake in the cross)


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 1, 2015)

R U' F' U' R2 U2 F' R2 U'


----------



## confusedcuber (Jan 1, 2015)

*LL skip, no AUF, 4 move cross...*

not sure i'll ever see a solve this easy again.

D' F' B2 R2 L2 U' D2 B D B2 U B2 R2 U' D2 B2 R2 D2

z2 //inspection
D' L2 F2 D2 //cross
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R //F2L 1
y' U2 R U R'U2 L' U' L //F2L 2
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' //F2L 3
y R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' //F2L 4/LL skip


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2015)

1 2 3 0\5 7 11 8\9 13 12 15\10 4 6 14

Failed first time and got a sup-4, second attempt:
2.953, 41 moves, 13.884 TPS
UR3ULURD2LULDRDLULDR2ULU2LD2RURDL2UR2UL2


----------



## Berd (Jan 2, 2015)

Nilsibert said:


> R U' F' U' R2 U2 F' R2 U'


0.98

Lel I suk[emoji39]


----------



## Dimeg (Jan 2, 2015)

easy scramble; B2 U' R2 D U' R2 F2 D R2 U' L B2 U' B U2 B' L2 D' B' U'

7 move double x-cross


Spoiler



U' F B' D' R F' R2



Might even be a better one, didn't look further than this. gl


----------



## imacubedude (Jan 3, 2015)

B' U2 L2 D L2 F' R D F2 U F2 U2 B D2 B2 R B' D' B2 R' D2 L' F' D L

Only need to pair one F2L pair up yourself (X-cross from a pair, which pairs up another pair. When solving third cross edge, you pair up another pair, and store it. Fourth cross piece preserves all 3 pairs. Solve second pair. When pairing up the last pair, take out the preserved pair, solve preserved pair and orient all edges, solve last pair while maintaining all edges, sune, U (a) perm)


X' Y' // Inspection
U R' F2 U Y' L2 U' L' U L U2 M' U2 M // X-Cross (from pre-made pair) and sets up two pairs, and "saves" one
Y' L U' L// Second pair
U' R U' R' L' U2 L U F R' F' R // Solves third pair, and sets up fourth pair
U F U' F' // Fourth pair
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // Sune OLL
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2 // U(a) PLL and AUF


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 3, 2015)

I will never be this lucky again
F2 R2 F' R' D' R2 F D2 R' D L2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D 

z2 F2 D' R D' y' R' F R//cross
Check out dat F2L


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 3, 2015)

5: (15.36+)	U2 D2 R2 U D' R2 F' B2 U2 B2 U D2 R L2 U2 L' F2
Solved roux block


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 3, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I will never be this lucky again
> F2 R2 F' R' D' R2 F D2 R' D L2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D
> 
> z2 F2 D' R D' y' R' F R//cross
> Check out dat F2L


Lol.


----------



## Berd (Jan 3, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I will never be this lucky again
> F2 R2 F' R' D' R2 F D2 R' D L2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D
> 
> z2 F2 D' R D' y' R' F R//cross
> Check out dat F2L



Wow Hahah


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 4, 2015)

F' U' F2 R' L2 B D' L B' U2 L2 F2 U2 D R2 F2 B2 U' B2 L2

Accidental 8-move XX-cross



Spoiler



x2 y
L R F y' L' U y' L2 U F2

Then the rest was crap. Also I just noticed that there's a paired up red-green before finishing XXcross.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 4, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Then the rest was crap



The continuation seems nice to me 

y' L' U L R U' R'
U' L' U' L
F' L' U' L U F
J perm


----------



## TDM (Jan 4, 2015)

I think PB for yellow on D, even though there were about five pauses

13. 10.20 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 L' B' D' F L B2 U2 B D B U'
y2 x'
L2 F D'
U' R'
U2 R' U R
U2 L' U L U2 L' U' l
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
M2 U' M' U' M
U2 M2
U M' U2 M'

36 moves.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 4, 2015)

2.24 pyraminx single

U L B' L B U R' U r

should've been faster but I failed solving the tip


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 4, 2015)

Cale S said:


> 2.24 pyraminx single
> 
> U L B' L B U R' U r
> 
> should've been faster but I failed solving the tip


1.52


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 5, 2015)

3. 17.44 F2 U F B2 R U2 F2 D2 L' R2 F' B U' D' R' B' R' L U D' F2 R2 B2 F R 
4. (13.19) U' R B' D R2 D2 B' L B' D' L' B2 L D2 L F R' U2 B D L2 D R U R 
5. (18.63) D2 U L' U R2 U2 F' B2 L' U L B L2 R' B F' R2 F2 B2 D2 L' U' F' U' R' 

3: D' F2 R' L2 D2 //cross
5: z2 D' F2 R' L2 D2//cross

Two solves apart, I got scrambles with identical cross solutions.


----------



## TDM (Jan 5, 2015)

7. 10.45 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 L B U' R' B' U L' F2 D' L' U2
Solved 2x2.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 5, 2015)

TDM said:


> 7. 10.45 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 L B U' R' B' U L' F2 D' L' U2
> Solved 2x2.



No?
http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=B2_R2_D2_F2_U-_R2_U_L2_D2_R2_F2_L_B_U-_R-_B-_U_L-_F2_D-_L-_U2

Well there is a 1x2x2...


----------



## TDM (Jan 5, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> No?
> http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=B2_R2_D2_F2_U-_R2_U_L2_D2_R2_F2_L_B_U-_R-_B-_U_L-_F2_D-_L-_U2
> 
> Well there is a 1x2x2...


Yeah, I meant 1x2x2, not 2x2x2 



Spoiler: My solution



z' y
r' F r U' r' F
M2 r U r'
U' R' U R U' R' U R
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
M U' M'
U2 M2
U M U2 M' U2 M2 U2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 5, 2015)

ottozing said:


> The continuation seems nice to me
> 
> y' L' U L R U' R'
> U' L' U' L
> ...


Damn, If I had done that it would've been a really nice solve. But I would've done U2 fruruf G-perm... ew.


----------



## ClovisKoo (Jan 5, 2015)

F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D B2 D2 U' L' U' B2 D L' D2 F U2 B L U2
3 move XCross on white


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 5, 2015)

2x2 - F2 R2 U' F R' U F' U F'


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 5, 2015)

Pyraminx
For LBL this is just ridiculous
(2.39)	U B R' U B' U B U l' r' b


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 5, 2015)

PB fail, tried the scramble again and got 8.84, same as my PB
(11.80)	L' B2 R' B2 L2 F2 U F' L2 B L B U2 R' B2 D' B L
y' R' F L B2 D' L D'
y2 U2 L' U L
y2 U' L' U2 L U2 y L' U' L
y' R U R' U R U R' U'
F U R U' R' F' U2 L' U R U' L U R'


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> PB fail, tried the scramble again and got 8.84, same as my PB
> (11.80)	L' B2 R' B2 L2 F2 U F' L2 B L B U2 R' B2 D' B L
> y' R' F L B2 D' L D'
> y2 U2 L' U L
> ...



That's a long OLL... I mean in this case it skips PLL, but without that knowledge I would use r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 5, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> That's a long OLL... I mean in this case it skips PLL, but without that knowledge I would use r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r


I usually do a Sune from behind as I don't know the 1-look OLL for that case


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 6, 2015)

(10.61) B' D2 F' U2 B F' U2 B F' R2 U' B2 R' D' L2 U2 B' D2 B R2 U2 R2 U F U2 

Saw cross + 2 pairs in inspection. 

(9.59) B R2 U L2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 B R2 F B' D R2 F2 B D B L2 F' U' R2 L2 F 

Second best solve ever, and best non lucky solve ever. Accidental EOcross, and rotationless solve, which makes up for the F perm with U2 AUF.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 6, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> (10.61) B' D2 F' U2 B F' U2 B F' R2 U' B2 R' D' L2 U2 B' D2 B R2 U2 R2 U F U2
> 
> Saw cross + 2 pairs in inspection.
> 
> ...



GJ on the 9! I would've done U' R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2 U' R for COLL, then H perm, which is no better really


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 6, 2015)

x2 y D L D R' D' y R U' R' U R U' R' U R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R y' D U' R U R' D' U R U' R' F R' F' R U2 

 time was 5.17 wich is my PB


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 6, 2015)

pyraminx - L' R L R' B L B' U' l' r'


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 6, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> pyraminx - L' R L R' B L B' U' l' r'



What's lucky about this?


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 6, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> What's lucky about this?



um... well actually now i'm not sure how i solved it now but i got a good last layer skip some how!


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 6, 2015)

oh ok.. *Here's* a good pyra scramble 
L U L B L' B' U' b' r' l u


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 6, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> oh ok.. *Here's* a good pyra scramble
> L U L B L' B' U' b' r' l u



SAYYYY WHAT???????????/


----------



## TDM (Jan 6, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> um... well actually now i'm not sure how i solved it now but i got a good last layer skip some how!


l r
U [R]
L U' L'
R U' R'
U


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Tripod method on 2x2 anyone?

R2 F' R F R2 F' U F2 U'


----------



## porkynator (Jan 7, 2015)

For rouxers (and non-rouxers as well):

B' R2 U2 F D2 B D2 B2 D2 R2 B' D' F' R D U2 B' D2 R' D F2 



Spoiler: A quick FMC solution (25 HTM)



F' R' //3x2x1 (2/2)
B2 D' B D //2x2x2 (4/6)
F' U R' L' U //Pseudo F2L (5/11)
R U' B2 D B D' B' D B D' B //LL -1 move (11/22)
R' L U' //Pseudoness (3/25)


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 7, 2015)

9.020 R2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 U' R L2 F R' B2 L D2 B D' U

z2 
L' R2 F R' F' D' R
y U2 R U' R' y R' U' R
U y' R' U R
U' R U' R' U y' R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R
U F R U' R' U2 R U R' F'
Screwed up LS, because I only noticed EO midway through solving the pair, but 9 move LL is nice.

Not a fail this time:
7.706 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 U' F' D F2 D' F U2 R' B U' B2 U'
z2 x 
D U L U R' x'
y' R' U' R
U' R U' R' L U' L'
y' U R U' R' U' R U R2 U' R 
U U2 R U R' U R U2 R2 U L U' R U L' U


----------



## pdilla (Jan 7, 2015)

*8.87* - GET IT!

D' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 B U2 B2 F L2 D R U' R' U2

y // inspection
D U2 R F2 // xcross
U' R' U R y R' U2 R // pair 2
U' L' U L y' R U R2 U2 R // pair 3
Dw2 L2 D' L U L' D L2 // WV
R' U R' Dw' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
U' // AUF
alg.cubing.net

43 HTM | 8.87 | 4.84 TPS


----------



## qaz (Jan 7, 2015)

D2 U2 L2 F D2 B2 F' R2 F' D2 F R' D' F2 D2 F' U B' D' L' 

roux


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 7, 2015)

5: (22.61)	R U2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 U L D U' L' D B2
WATWATWATWAT
OH


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 7, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> 5: (22.61)	R U2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 U L D U' L' D B2
> WATWATWATWAT
> OH


U' R2 F2 R2 y R U M' U2 r'
y' U' R' U' R
U' R2 U R U2 R' U R D' R U2 R' D U' R U'
My first solution btw.


----------



## Berd (Jan 7, 2015)

PLL trainer be like


----------



## MrMan (Jan 7, 2015)

B2 R2 U' R2 D' U' B2 R2 U B2 D' L' F2 D2 R D L U B' U'
I can't do anything with that but front upper block is really funny.


----------



## JediJupiter (Jan 7, 2015)

Just generating scrambles and this scramble with two sexy moves in appears.


----------



## qaz (Jan 7, 2015)

L D B R2 D2 R' D2 B R2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 

x2 R D' U' L U D2 R' D


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 8, 2015)

B U' L R' U' L R L'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 8, 2015)

9.69 B2 F2 D U2 F R U2 F U B U2 B' U B' D2 L' U D2 F' R L' U' R' D' U'

9.54 D2 R' D' R2 U2 L' F' L D U2 F R' F2 L D' U2 B' R' F' B' D R D U F'

Getting more sub 10s now. Really good TPS on the second solve.


----------



## MLarsen (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't have the scramble anymore, but UF and DB were switched for a blindsolve, so my letter pairs for the edges were:

rv bj gt ad lw ww


----------



## TDM (Jan 8, 2015)

43. 13.91 D R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' R F' U2 R' U' R F' D' U2

FMC?

60. 11.02 R2 B2 D' U' R2 D' B2 U R2 D' U' B R B F2 D' L F2 U F2 U'
This is the most lol scramble I've ever had. I suck at yellow cross.

z2 U' R' E' M2 // *XX-cross (4/4)*
(possible continuation: )
U' R2 B' R2 B // F2L-3 (5/9)
U2 y' R' U' R U' x' U r U r' U' // VHLS (10/19)
l' U2 R U R' U R // OCLL (7/26)
U x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R' // PLL (10/36)

So many stupid yellow X(X)-crosses
75. 14.02 U L2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U L B2 R B' R' F2 U B F L2


----------



## pdilla (Jan 9, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> R U2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 U L D U' L' D B2



First solution!!

This *CAN'T* count. I refuse to count it.


F U' R2 F' R' F' R // xxxcross
Dw' y Lw' U L U' L' U' Lw // pair 4
y R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
alg.cubing.net

6.25 | 33 HTM | 5.28 TPS


----------



## TDM (Jan 9, 2015)

7. 12.29 F2 R2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L' B F L F2 U F D2 F D' U'
y x' R' B' D'

14. 12.50 U B2 U L2 D' L2 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 R U' R2 F' U' F' U L2 D

18. 14.11 D2 B2 U B2 L2 U' R2 L2 D U' R2 B' F2 R B' U L B2 L2 U B'
y' z' r U r2 B' r y


----------



## Ollie (Jan 9, 2015)

These consecutive 2x2x2 scrambles

1. 2.36 U' F2 U F2 R2 U R2 U' 
2. 0.51 U2 F'
3. 3.30 F2 R2 F' R F U' F2 U
4. 2.86 F' R' U' R2 U2 F R' U2 R


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 9, 2015)

U2 R2 U' R' U R' U' R2 U' 2x2 pll skip


----------



## TDM (Jan 9, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> U2 R2 U' R' U R' U' R2 U' 2x2 pll skip


PLL skips are quite common on 2x2 (1/6 chance).
84. 12.34 D' U' L2 U' F2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 U2 L U2 B2 F' U' R' D R B' R2


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 10, 2015)

L R L' U L R U' R U' B' R 
Lol skub
Even more lol
L R L B' U' R U L' U B U


----------



## TDM (Jan 10, 2015)

100. 13.40 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 F D R B2 D U2 R' D B' U

x2
U' F' L2 F
R2 B2
R' U' R' U' R' U' R'
U2 r' U' r
lolwat

5 solves later, another CMLL skip (not as stupid F2B though)
105. 12.86 D' B2 D' F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 F D U R B' U R L2 B2 R' U

x2 u L D' B2 F' L' F
U R r B'
U' R U R' U2 R r U' R' U r' U2 R' U R
M U' R U' M' U r'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 10, 2015)

TDM said:


> R' U' R' U' R' U' R


something is a little wonky with this


----------



## TDM (Jan 10, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> something is a little wonky with this





StanleyCuber said:


> FTFY.


Fixed.

153. 11.80 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D U' L2 F2 R D2 F L B' U B F2 R B D U'

x2 y
R2 U' r B'
r u' R' E'
R U2 R U' R2 U2 r


----------



## Athefre (Jan 11, 2015)

U2 B2 R' D2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 L' D' L R F' L D U2 B' D'

*L: *x2 F u' M2 u
*R90: *U R' U r U r' U r2 U R
*C: * U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2
*E: *U2 M' U2 M U' M' U M U2 M' U' r U2 M' U2


----------



## TDM (Jan 11, 2015)

2. 12.13 F2 L2 D U2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D2 U' B U2 F U' F R' U2 F' U2

x2 // Inspection
F2 R2 F2 u F' // 2x2x2 (5/5)
R' U R2 U' R' U R // XX-cross + pair (7/12)
U' R U R' U R U' R' // F2L-3 preserving pair (8/20)
r' F2 r // F2L-4 (3/23)
f R U R' U' f' // EOCPLL (6/29)
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U // 2GLL (11/40)


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 11, 2015)

Interesting skewb scramble: U B' U' L R' B U' L R B'


----------



## Hypocrism (Jan 11, 2015)

F' D' F' D' B2 U' F2 B R2 B2 L' D2 B2 L' D2 B2 D2 R2

Wow, no words necessary.

Didn't see this till after:

z2 R' F R y R' D' R2 (pseudo x-x-cross; 6 moves)
U' l' U l (*10 moves, 3 F2L slots*)
etc.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 11, 2015)

Hypocrism said:


> F' D' F' D' B2 U' F2 B R2 B2 L' D2 B2 L' D2 B2 D2 R2
> 
> Wow, no words necessary.
> 
> ...



z y' r' U' r2 U' R U2 R' U2 M' U M r U r' R' U R U' R' U R // bad block building to CMLL skip


----------



## TDM (Jan 12, 2015)

25. 9.33 B2 D' R2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 D L2 F D' L2 D2 L2 D' R F' R' U2
My Z perms are so bad...


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 12, 2015)

TDM said:


> 25. 9.33 B2 D' R2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 D L2 F D' L2 D2 L2 D' R F' R' U2
> My Z perms are so bad...



Same solution?
x' z
U' L' U2 R' U' x'
y U2 R U' R' U' L' U' L
y R U' R' 
y' R U' R' U R U' R'
U' F U R U' R' U R' U' R' F'
M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' U'

8.021 U B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U R2 D' B2 L' U' F2 D R2 F' R' L' B' L
x z2
D U R' L x' D R L
y' U2 R U' R' U L' U' L
R U R'
y U R U R' U' R U R'
U' M' U' M U' M' U2 M U M' U M U
ELL is fun.


----------



## ClovisKoo (Jan 12, 2015)

B2 U B2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' B' D B' U2 R' U F D2 L F' L

z2 y
R' L F D U L2 - Cross
L' U' L y' U R U R' U' L' U L - F2L 1
R' U R2 U R' U R' U R - F2L 2
R U2 R' y U' R' U' R - F2L 3
U' L' U' L U L' U' L U y' R' F R F' - F2L 4
U2 - AUF


----------



## TDM (Jan 12, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Same solution?


It was a while ago, but I think that was my solution too. I executed it slightly differently though:
B2 D' R2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 D L2 F D' L2 D2 L2 D' R F' R' U2

z2
R' F' R2 B' R'
U2 L U' L' U' R' U' R
y' R U' R'
y' continue like your solution.

8.16 U2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U F2 U L2 F' D B2 L D2 B L D2 F2 L2

x2 y // Inspection
L2 D L // 222 (3/3)
y R U F2 U' F' // 223 (5/8)
U R2 // XX-Cross (2/10)
U y R U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L-3 (8/18)
L' U' L U L' U' L // F2L-4 (7/25)
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL (7/32)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL (14/46)

5.64 TPS.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 12, 2015)

6.07 3x3 single D2 L' U2 R2 D F D F' B' D' L2 F2 B2 R' F2 L' B2 U2 F2 
Solution: stupid
x2 
L F U R' U' R' F R// xcross 
U y L' U L// F2l 2
U' R U R'// F2l 3
y' U R' U' R U R' U' R// F2l 4
F R U R' U' F'// Oll
Pll skip, U' AUF

As I said, stupid with many lockups, 4.71 second try -_- 


10.48 OH single also stupid
F D2 F D2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 F' U L' U2 R2 B' D L' R B' R F' 

R' D L U' F' D // Xcross
y U2 R' U R U' R' U' R// F2l 2
y2 R U R' U' R U R' U'// f2l 3
y' U' R U R' U' R U R'// F2l 4
Last layer skip Lol 
So much nub, 8.91 second try -_-, 3.97 twohanded solve


----------



## TDM (Jan 12, 2015)

24. 11.56 R2 U B2 D R2 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 B' D U' B' U' B' R' F R' D'

y2
F' U2 R2 F'
y' L U y' R U' R
d L U L'
13 moves up to LS.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 13, 2015)

7.253 B2 L2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U F2 R2 U' L D' U R2 B' L' D2 L' D' B2
y2
R2 F2 U2 L' U L D' R'
y' D R' U' R D'
U' L U L' 
U2 y' R' U R U' R' U R
U' l' U R' u2 L U' L' u2 R l U


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2015)

22. 11.91+ R2 D R2 D U2 L2 U R2 B2 U' F U2 F2 D L' F D2 R' L2 B2 U'

y2 z // Inspection
u // F2B-1 (1/1)
r' F' // F2B-2 (2/3)
M2 r U2 R2 U' R' // F2B-3 (6/9)
U2 r' U R // F2B-4 (4/13)
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CMLL (13/26)
U M' U' M' U2 M' U' M // EO (8/34)
U M' U2 M // ULUR (4/38)
U' M2 U2 M' // EP (4/42)

13 move F2B, not even sub-10.

28. 19.53 R2 D2 U L2 U R2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 L' F' U' B2 L' U F U2 F U
So many pairs on yellow...


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 13, 2015)

1. 14.55 D2 R2 U B2 U' L2 U F2 U2 R2 D2 R' F2 L2 F' U' F' U2 R2 D U' 

lol yellow

EDIT: 1. 1.59 U R2 F2 U2 R' F R2 F2 R' U2


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2015)

42. 12.75 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U L' F' L F D L2 B R B2 F'
Great for if your D layer colour is on U when scrambling, both CFOP and Roux.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 13, 2015)

L R B R' B' U L U R' L U 
I'm not sure if this was the WR scramble, but 2 move layer into sledge y sledge
Also... 9.30 with TDM's scramble


----------



## pdilla (Jan 14, 2015)

lol Roux scramble. Thanks gqtimer...

D2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 D' R' U R B2 D' L2 U2 D R2 B' L U2 D B2 R2 U R2 U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 14, 2015)

wut
1. 8.87 L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 D U2 B2 U2 B' U F' L2 B D2 L' R' D' R 

x U' L' F' L' D2 //cross
y' U' L' U L U2 L U L' //pair1
R' U2 R2 U' R'//pair2 and setup pair3
F' U2 F//insert pair3
d' L U L' U' L U2 L'//pair4
U2 r' U r2 U' r2 U' r2 U r'//LL

4.39 TPS


----------



## TDM (Jan 14, 2015)

18. 10.86 R2 B2 L2 U B2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L D2 R B L' U' B2 F U' F'

x2 // Inspection
D' B2 // F2B-1 (2/2)
r' F // F2B-2 (2/4)
U R2 U' R' U2 R U R2 U' r' U' r U' R // F2B-3 (14/18)
U' r U' R' // F2B-4 (4/22)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U F' U F R // CMLL (11/33)
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // LSE...? (8/41)


----------



## 2180161 (Jan 14, 2015)

2x2 Scramble: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' 
Solution: R2
Time: 0.234


----------



## Julian (Jan 14, 2015)

TDM said:


> 42. 12.75 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U L' F' L F D L2 B R B2 F'
> Great for if your D layer colour is on U when scrambling, both CFOP and Roux.



F U2 B L R F' R' L
switch to inverse
F2 D L D' L' F2, oll, pll skip

24 moves


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 15, 2015)

7.096 U' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 U' B2 U B2 R F2 L B2 F' D L' U2 F2
y2 L F' L2 D L2
y' U' R' U R
U' L U L' U y' R U' R'
L' U2 L U2 L' U L
I didn't know the Xcross was going to happen


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 15, 2015)

Skewb:
L R L U' L B L' B' L R' L' 
1 move solves all but 3 pieces o_0


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 15, 2015)

U2 F R2 B' D2 B2 F' U2 F' L' B2 U R' U2 R F R' F 
Good for roux


----------



## TDM (Jan 15, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> U2 F R2 B' D2 B2 F' U2 F' L' B2 U R' U2 R F R' F
> Good for roux


Tired, no warmup, almost sub-10 (big lockup at the end, so I got 10.15)

z' y // Inspection (F2B-1 skip)
R' U' F2 U F' // F2B-2 (5/5)
R // F2B-3 (1/6)
U' R' U R U' R' U r // F2B-4 (8/14)
R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R // CMLL (13/27)
U M' U' M U M' U' M // EO (8/35)
U M' U2 M // ULUR (4/39)
U' M U2 M' U2 // EP (5/44)

lol 14 move F2B + 2-gen CMLL

E: 158. 13.72 R2 U B2 U' L2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 U F' D2 U' R' B F2 U' L2 F' L

x' // Inspection
R2 F R U2 L U' L' // F2B-1 (7/7)
U2 r' F' r U2 r' F r // F2B-2 (8/15)
F R2 F' // F2B-3 (3/18)
R' U' R U R' U R U M' R' U R // F2B-4 (12/30) F2B was sub-6, so >5 TPS


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 16, 2015)

U' F2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 U' R' D' U' L D B R U2 L F2
11.16 - .21 seconds slower then PB


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Red.
F2 L2 U B2 L2 U B L B' R U2 B2 U' D' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D B2

EDIT: Xcrosses Xcrosses everywhere
5. (10.16) D' B2 U R2 U' R2 D' F2 U' L2 U F R' F' D2 B' L2 R2 D F' U'


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 17, 2015)

Someone can probably make something good out of this
U' F2 R2 D F2 D' R2 U2 B' R B2 R' B' U' B' U' F2 R B2


----------



## TDM (Jan 17, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Someone can probably make something good out of this
> U' F2 R2 D F2 D' R2 U2 B' R B2 R' B' U' B' U' F2 R B2


x2
D r2 (U E) R' E'
R' U M2 U' r2 U2 R U' (R' M2)
U2 r' U' r

20 move F2B


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Someone can probably make something good out of this
> U' F2 R2 D F2 D' R2 U2 B' R B2 R' B' U' B' U' F2 R B2



z2 y r U' r'//B2 bomber
r' U r//Edge 2
D' R U R' r U r'/edge 3

the rest is meh

EDIT: z2 y R2 r U' r2 U' r 6 moves layer lolol

some weird optimal continuation
R2 B U B' R' D B' U' B U' B2 //F2L
B' R' B L' B' R2 B' R' B2 L U2 //LL


----------



## qaz (Jan 17, 2015)

7.23 L2 F' L2 B U2 B D2 F D' U' R F R2 U B2 U R' D 



Spoiler



y' z2
R' F D R L
y' U' R' U' R
y' U R U R' y U L' U' L
R U' R'
U' f R U R' d' l' F R U R' U' F' U'


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 17, 2015)

2 move cross L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 F2 L' U F2 D L D2 R' F L2 F'


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 17, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Someone can probably make something good out of this
> U' F2 R2 D F2 D' R2 U2 B' R B2 R' B' U' B' U' F2 R B2



x2 y'
B2 R2 B' L F' L' 
U L U' L' U L U L' D

decent first three pairs, can't find a good finish.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 18, 2015)

1. DNF U' R2 U' L2 R2 D L2 U B2 U L D' L' U L' U2 F' D2 B' 
dat Xcross


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 20, 2015)

blocks

D2 B' U2 F' R2 U2 B U2 B' U2 L2 U' R' U B R B F D L2


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 21, 2015)

8.692 D2 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' U2 R U B' D2 B2 L' B' R2 D' L2 U2
z2 y'
U R' D F' D2 L2 // Xcross
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-2
U' R' U' R // F2L-3
U L U2 L' r' U L U' // F2L-4
x U2 U2 x' // Lol
R U R' D R U' R U' R' U R' D' // LL

7.303 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D' R U' R' U2 F U2 B' L2 U' B' U'
z2 y
R U L D R' D
L U L2 U' L
y R U R'
y' U' R U R' U' R U R'
U2 r U' r' U' L U F U' L'
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U

I actually know an alg for that LL case: U r U r' F U F2 L' U' L U' R' F' R, but it's not something I would use in solves.


----------



## TDM (Jan 22, 2015)

11. 9.58 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 L B D' U' F R2 L' F2 D R' U2

y2
U2 R' D2
y' R' U' R2 F R
y L U L'

11 move XXX-cross


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 22, 2015)

Don't know if you really can tell, a big cube scramble is easy or lucky, because the solve is pretty long....
Anyway, I (Average: ~1:25 including Centers: ~25) just got 14 (!) sec centers on this scramble for 5x5:

Fw B L2 R Bw2 Lw2 R' Fw Bw' U Bw L' B Lw2 Bw' B R' F L2 Lw B2 Lw2 Dw2 B2 R' Uw2 Dw2 D L2 Rw2 Dw D2 R' F2 Bw2 Dw2 Bw' B2 Rw2 B' R' Dw2 B2 L D Bw' Fw U2 Dw' Fw2 B2 R' Rw' Fw Lw' Uw Rw F' U' L2 

No idea, what I exacly did, can't reconstuct it anymore, but I'm sure I started with yellow (D-Color) ....
Total Solve time was 1:10.71 (second best for me), not even too great for 14 centers, but who cares


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jan 23, 2015)

3. 9.51 B R2 D2 F U2 B L2 U2 F' R2 U L' R2 D' U2 R2 B U' R' F2

Just lol


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jan 23, 2015)

12.71 U F2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 U R2 U L' F2 R' D F' U' L' U F'
might just have been my solution, but this was a great time for me and could have been way faster if I was warmed up...
x2
R' F L' U' L' F B2 D2
U L' U' L R' U R
R U' R' y' U R' U R'
U L' U L U2 L' U L
(U R U' R')x3
U F (R U R' U')x2 F'
PLL skip


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 23, 2015)

can anyone do anything with this 3x3 scramble?
B L2 B U2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 D2 B L F U' B2 L D R2 D' U'


----------



## megaminxwin (Jan 24, 2015)

1. 1.84 U2 R F R U R' F' R' U' 

I really screwed up that solve. Two move solution, what the hell.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 24, 2015)

Dat right side F2 U' F R' U' R F2 U' R' U2


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 24, 2015)

L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 U' F D R F2 U' R' B2 R D2 L2 

color neutral CFOP panic attack

EDIT: also, OP/OP blind


----------



## TDM (Jan 24, 2015)

89. 11.05 U' R2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 D B2 U2 B' R' F2 L' B' R2 B L2 U2 F'

2-3 seconds pause halfway through CMLL because I forgot to regrip before the alg and got confused.

y x' // Inspection
U L D' r B' // FB (5/5)
U' M' U R2 U' R' U R2 U2 r' // SB (10/15)
R2 U' R F R' U R2 U' R' F' R // CMLL (11/26)
M' U2 M' U' // LSE (4/30)

Perfect lookahead for F2B, 11 moves less than my Roux PB single... and I got an 11.


----------



## GuRoux (Jan 24, 2015)

TDM said:


> 89. 11.05 U' R2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 D B2 U2 B' R' F2 L' B' R2 B L2 U2 F'
> 
> 2-3 seconds pause halfway through CMLL because I forgot to regrip before the alg and got confused.
> 
> ...



nice! i think my best movecount on a solve is also 30. that's one of the craziest lse i've ever seen.


----------



## TDM (Jan 24, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> nice! i think my best movecount on a solve is also 30. that's one of the craziest lse i've ever seen.


And you could even cancel it with the last move of CMLL: R2 U' R F R' U R2 U' R' F' *Rw* U2 M' U'. I can do the entire solve without regripping my right hand.
But yeah, that LSE is even more crazy than my OH PB single...


----------



## ClovisKoo (Jan 24, 2015)

F' U2 F R2 U' R U2 F2 U'


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 25, 2015)

F' R2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U'

More 2x2 lol:
F R U' R F U' F' R' U'


----------



## Cale S (Jan 25, 2015)

1.10 comp legal skewb single
R' L' U B U B R' U'

8/1.10 = 7.27 tps


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 25, 2015)

F' R2 U2 R' F' U R2 U' R U'
Lol


----------



## whauk (Jan 25, 2015)

One of the easiest scrambles I ever got:

scramble: F2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' F' D2 R2 F' L' F2 L B' R D L' U 

Double x-cross: z2 D R' U R U' R U R'L F'
Multislotting & OLL-skip: y' L' U' L U' L' U2 R' U' L U' R
Rest: U G-Perm
34 HTM


----------



## TDM (Jan 25, 2015)

U' R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' F' L D2 F2 D R' L2 D2 R D2

I got this doing Roux, but after speedsolving it I tried doing it BLD. 51.80.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 25, 2015)

TDM said:


> U' R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' F' L D2 F2 D R' L2 D2 R D2
> 
> I got this doing Roux, but after speedsolving it I tried doing it BLD. 51.80.



Niiice

22.45 BLD
7.01 CFOP
9.12 Roux


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 27, 2015)

worst BLD scramble I've ever done so far
R' U2 R2 D F' R B2 D' L2 U2 F' L B2 U2 D2 L' D2 R2 F2 B2


----------



## TDM (Jan 27, 2015)

19. 2.80+ R U R' U2 R2 F U2 R2 U' R' U'

keyboard, so idc about the +2

40. 15.42 D2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 F' R' B' R B' D B R2 L
Nice Rouxblock, but I can't lookahead/recog with yellow on D


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 27, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> worst BLD scramble I've ever done so far
> R' U2 R2 D F' R B2 D' L2 U2 F' L B2 U2 D2 L' D2 R2 F2 B2



WAAAT


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 27, 2015)

good pairs
B D2 R2 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B' L' U2 R' F' D L' B D' B


----------



## TDM (Jan 28, 2015)

23. 12.10 D B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 B L2 F2 L' U F L F D2 R

Solved 2x2 + pair, 2 move FB.


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 29, 2015)

can someone do something with this? R2 D2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 U2 F2 L' D2 U' L D' U' B D' B F


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 30, 2015)

This is a scramble that Deven Nadudvari posted in 2010 on Facebook. I spent a bit too much time on it just now doing a variety of speed type solutions and also fewest moves (blurry line for this scramble!)

Scramble: L F D2 R B2 D2 F' U' R F L2 F2 R' D2 R2 L U R' L U2 L' R D2 F U2

z y'
D' F' L' U R F // F2L-1
U' R U R' U' R U' R' U R' F R F' // F2L+EO
U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R U // ZBLL

z y'
D' F' L' U R F // F2L-1 (6)
U F' * U L' U2 L U F // 4 corners left (14)
Insert F' U B ^ U' F U B' U' at * and B' R2 B L2 B' R2 B L2 at ^ to cancel 5 moves total
Solution: D' F' L' U R F U F2 U R2 B L2 B' R2 B L2 U' F U B' L' U2 L U F (25)

z y'
D' F' L' U R U' F // F2l-1+EO
U2 R U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R // "Kinch variation" (that F2L case + OCLL)
F perm

z y'
D' F' L' F U F' R F //F2L-1+pair+EO
U' L U' R U L' U R' //Winter Variation
U Perm

Saving the best until last...
z y'
D' F' L' F U F' R F //F2L-1+pair+EO
U' R U R' U2 F' U2 F U' F' U' F U // Finish 21 moves


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 30, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> worst BLD scramble I've ever done so far
> R' U2 R2 D F' R B2 D' L2 U2 F' L B2 U2 D2 L' D2 R2 F2 B2


Oh snap. I don't think I've ever had a scramble that bad, and I've done a lot of multi.


----------



## TDM (Jan 30, 2015)

Thought I had 9.99, but the timer was just lagging...

13. 10.00 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 R L B D' F' R2 L' D R2 U

y' x // Inspection
R2 U B // F2B-1 (3/3)
M F // F2B-2 (2/5)
U' R2 U R // F2B-3 (4/9)
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // F2B-4 (8/17)
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // CMLL (9/26)
U' M U' M' U' M U' M' // EO (8/34)
U' M' U2 M' // ULUR (4/38)
U' M' U2 M2 U2 M' // EP (6/44)

4.4 TPS. 41 STM with cancellations.

Failed L10P so badly.
62. 13.73 U' L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U F' U2 R L2 D U L' B' F R' U'

Here's what I could've done after my F2B:

y // Inspection
U2 R' S' M y // F2B-1+2 (4/4)
U R' U' R' U2 R2 U R // F2B-3 (8/12)
U2 R U r' // F2B-4 (4/16)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // CMLL (9/25)
M2 U' M' U' M' // EO (5/30)
u' M' u2 M' u2 M2 U2 // EP (7/37)


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 30, 2015)

1: (9.60)	F R F2 U D' F U' F' R' F2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 D
Absolutely rediculous, missed a OLLCP with EPLL skip... 
x2 L2 U2 L F' D2
U R U' R'
y2 U' R U R'
y' R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F

I did the usual OLL and got an A-perm, so I knew that I missed a skip...


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 31, 2015)

8.249 D F2 D' B2 D R2 U B2 D L2 F' L B' U2 B2 L' U' R2 D2 B D2
z2 y'
U L U' D2 R' D' L' // Xcross
U R' U' R U' y L' U L // F2L-2
y' R' U R // F2L-3
L' U2 L U' L' U' L // F2L-4
F F' U U2 r' U' R U' R' U2 r R U R' U R U2 R' U' // 1LLL
Dumb 1LLL recognition, but I'm getting better at not completely missing them.



Hssandwich said:


> 1: (9.60)	F R F2 U D' F U' F' R' F2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 D
> Absolutely rediculous, missed a OLLCP with EPLL skip...
> x2 L2 U2 L F' D2
> U R U' R'
> ...



Not always true If the OLLCP is off by an Hperm off than it still an A perm.

What the ****:
8.385 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D L2 D F2 D2 B' R2 D L' F' R' D R' D U
z2 y' U R' F2 R D2 U R2 U L' U' L D'
y R' U' R
y' U2 R U R'

XXcross + 2 3 move inserts.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 31, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Not always true If the OLLCP is off by an Hperm off than it still an A perm.



Good point, I didn't think of that, but from the angle I had, I knew I missed it.


----------



## Berd (Jan 31, 2015)

F R2 F R2 F' U2 F R2 F2

lol


----------



## pdilla (Feb 1, 2015)

R' B U2 F2 L2 B' R2 L' D2 U2 B U R D2 U' B2 F2 R B F R2 B' F' L' D

Green cross... do you see it?



Spoiler: My solve-ish



x' // inspection
R' U' F L F // pseudo-cross
y R' U R2 U' R' Uw // xxcross
y R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // pair 3
y U' R U' R' F' U' F // pair 4
W OLL
E PLL


----------



## TDM (Feb 1, 2015)

8. 18.67 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D U2 F2 L2 D B D2 B2 L U' F' U2 L B'

Funny/Weird: red face (not layer) is solved except one corner
Easy (CFOP): red cross is solved, one pair solved, another corner solved meaning you can keyhole that pair easily
Easy/Lucky (Roux): x2 U2 L2 U' L2 solves a 2x2 on L and R, or you could go with a the 4 move FB.
Easy/Lucky (BLD): 5 solved edges, one solved corner, no flipped/twisted pieces, no parity

E: z y'
R U R' U y L U' L'
D' R U R' D
L' U' L // XXX-cross (15/15)


----------



## Cale S (Feb 1, 2015)

TDM said:


> 8. 18.67 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D U2 F2 L2 D B D2 B2 L U' F' U2 L B'
> 
> Funny/Weird: red face (not layer) is solved except one corner
> Easy (CFOP): red cross is solved, one pair solved, another corner solved meaning you can keyhole that pair easily
> ...



D2 B' R2 L' F2 U R2 B' D2 B2 // xxxcross (10/10)
switch to inverse: B D2 B' // F2L (3/*13*)

13 move F2L what


----------



## Smiles (Feb 1, 2015)

TDM said:


> 8. 18.67 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D U2 F2 L2 D B D2 B2 L U' F' U2 L B'
> 
> Funny/Weird: red face (not layer) is solved except one corner
> Easy (CFOP): red cross is solved, one pair solved, another corner solved meaning you can keyhole that pair easily
> ...



y' l U' L' U L U l' // 4th pair
L' U2 L U L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U L // COLL
U2 // PLL skip

that's naturally how I would have continued it, and wow
i pseudo 2-gen solved it from there.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 2, 2015)

1. 13.81 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U R2 D' L' D2 L2 B' U' F L D R2 D' 
OH.
LL was antisune U perm but idk how. Blue cross.


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 4, 2015)

sweet L2 D2 B2 R D2 L U2 R B2 L' R' B D2 L' R' D F D L B


----------



## Cale S (Feb 4, 2015)

0.58 skewb single 
L U R L B R B' R'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 4, 2015)

8.95 U R L F2 L B F2 L R' D2 U' F' R U B2 F D' U' L D F2 B2 L' D2 B'

The scramble doesn't actually look that easy; the cross isn't dumb, but OLL skip, and easy F2L.


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 5, 2015)

L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R U2 R2 F L2 D R' U R F' L2 U yellow


----------



## Berd (Feb 5, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R U2 R2 F L2 D R' U R F' L2 U yellow



Not seeing it!?


----------



## Randomno (Feb 5, 2015)

Berd said:


> Not seeing it!?



Yeah, I got a much shorter white cross.


----------



## Myachii (Feb 5, 2015)

L' R2 F2 R B2 D2 R U R' B2 R2 L B2 L U' F2 L2 D2 U' F2 U2 R D2 U2 L2

2 move cross on Yellow (or if you're silly like me and scramble with yellow on top [ikr], the cross is on white)

Fairly easy F2L, irritating OLL and lefty R perm to kill a possible awesome solve xD I got 14.65 on it.


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 5, 2015)

Berd said:


> Not seeing it!?



oh oops I must have done the scramble wrong! Sorry!


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 6, 2015)

1. 4.20 F U' R2 U F2 U F' U' R 

I thought it was a Niklas and gave myself a Y perm


----------



## SpiderFingers (Feb 6, 2015)

D2 U2 B2 D2 B F' D2 R2 F L2 F L U2 F' L' U B2 R2 D L' D: Roux


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 6, 2015)

wtf???L2 F2 B2 R' B2 F R' B' R D U' F2 U' B2 D R' D B R U2 R' D' F D2 U2 got 4.75 single!
got it from gqtimer.


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 6, 2015)

wtf???L2 F2 B2 R' B2 F R' B' R D U' F2 U' B2 D R' D B R U2 R' D' F D2 U2 got 4.75 single!
got it from gqtimer.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 6, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> wtf???L2 F2 B2 R' B2 F R' B' R D U' F2 U' B2 D R' D B R U2 R' D' F D2 U2 got 4.75 single!
> got it from gqtimer.



What's so amazing?


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 6, 2015)

can someone do something with this? white: B U R' F B' L B' U2 F' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U2

also this one: B2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 D F2 L R F' L B2 L' R U F


----------



## TDM (Feb 6, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> can someone do something with this? white: B U R' F B' L B' U2 F' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U2



x'
U B' (r' R') y
U' r' U' R2 U2 R U' R'
U' R' U R U' (M' R') U R
19 ETM F2B.


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 6, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> can someone do something with this? white: B U R' F B' L B' U2 F' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U2


z2 y
U2 F' U' L F D' L' F' D R
y' U' L' U L
U R U R'



ryak2002 said:


> also this one: B2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 D F2 L R F' L B2 L' R U F


x' 
M' D2 L' D R' U R2 U' M'
x' U L U L' y' U L' U' L
U' R U R' U R' D R2 D' R2 U' R2 D R2 D' R
meh.


----------



## lerenard (Feb 6, 2015)

L2 D B2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F' R D U2 B2 F' U L2 D2 U2 

Lol got a 13.5


----------



## Puggins (Feb 7, 2015)

lerenard said:


> L2 D B2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F' R D U2 B2 F' U L2 D2 U2
> 
> Lol got a 13.5



I'll be doing an AO50 to try to get some scrambles, but I got a 10.89 on that one. Doesn't count as PB because its not my scramble. It might've been easier for me because I'm color neutral.

Edit: Found a different way to do it and got an 8.14


----------



## lerenard (Feb 7, 2015)

Puggins said:


> I'll be doing an AO50 to try to get some scrambles, but I got a 10.89 on that one. Doesn't count as PB because its not my scramble. It might've been easier for me because I'm color neutral.
> 
> Edit: Found a different way to do it and got an 8.14



Yeah, I don't get how people could not be color neutral on that scramble. It's like a 5-move XXcross xD and 17-move F2L the way I did it.


----------



## Smiles (Feb 8, 2015)

lerenard said:


> L2 D B2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F' R D U2 B2 F' U L2 D2 U2
> 
> Lol got a 13.5



8.04, there was EPLL 

and on the topic of colour neutrality, check out this solve i just did
http://tinyurl.com/lpysnvl


----------



## lerenard (Feb 8, 2015)

Smiles said:


> 8.04, there was EPLL
> 
> and on the topic of colour neutrality, check out this solve i just did
> http://tinyurl.com/lpysnvl



haha. As a rule, I never change colors once I start the solve, it's just faster for me to finish what I've started than calculate which color would be more efficient once the solve has begun. I would have used that pre-existing pair to build an xcross like this:

Scramble: L2 D L2 F2 D L2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 F R' F2 L' B2 U' B L2 B2 D'

x' B2 U L2 y' R U' R' F U2 y R // Xcross
U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' L' U' L U y L U' L' // 3rd pair
U2 L' U' L U' //4th pair
L F' L2 U' L U F // VHLS
y2 R' U' R F R2 D' R U R' D R2 U' F' //COLL and EPLL skip

watch here: 48 htm

didn't time myself, but I did it like a normal speedsolve (didn't really think about my moves past what I could plan in inspection.)


----------



## Smiles (Feb 8, 2015)

lerenard said:


> haha. As a rule, I never change colors once I start the solve, it's just faster for me to finish what I've started than calculate which color would be more efficient once the solve has begun. I would have used that pre-existing pair to build an xcross like this:
> 
> Scramble: L2 D L2 F2 D L2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 F R' F2 L' B2 U' B L2 B2 D'
> 
> ...



that's the first time i've done it haha, just because i somehow noticed right away the 3 move 2nd pair, so the situation i faced was completed cross vs. almost xxcross. i got 12.99 which is above average, but not like i expected it to be good anyway  the triple cube rotation after the cross was what was necessary for me to see all the things i saw and switch colour. 10 move xxcross not bad during a speed solve?

and wow that solve you did was way better cause of the EPLL skip.


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 8, 2015)

7.279 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 D L2 B2 R D B2 R' U' F' L F R D

r U2 L U' L x' D' L'
U' R' U R
y' R' U' R2 U R'
y R U R'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 8, 2015)

9.26 F2 L2 F2 L' R U L2 D L R' B' L' F2 R2 F2 L' U2 D' B2 L2 F R2 U L B'

x2 y'
R U L U2 F' U' L D2//cross
U' R U' R' y U R U' R'//F2L-1
L' U2 L y' U' L' U L //F2L-2
y' R' U' R U2 R' U R//F2L-3
d R U R' U2//*5 move LS+LL*

One of my best times ever. F2L was pretty good, but not amazing. The solve wasn't anything special aside from the last layer skip; too bad I couldn't have saved it for a solve that was actually fast.


----------



## Puggins (Feb 8, 2015)

lerenard said:


> Yeah, I don't get how people could not be color neutral on that scramble. It's like a 5-move XXcross xD and 17-move F2L the way I did it.



I meant someone who is color neutral has an advantage as far as recognition. The XX cross was on blue, since most people solve on white every time, it might be harder to track the blue pieces, and have a green last layer.


----------



## Myachii (Feb 8, 2015)

lerenard said:


> Yeah, I don't get how people could not be color neutral on that scramble. It's like a 5-move XXcross xD and 17-move F2L the way I did it.





lerenard said:


> L2 D B2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F' R D U2 B2 F' U L2 D2 U2



I found a 12 move F2L (if you count rotations, 14) after the XX-Cross. It left me with a nice easy OLL and a simple A perm.

alg.cubing.net


----------



## Puggins (Feb 8, 2015)

Myachii said:


> I found a 12 move F2L (if you count rotations, 14) after the XX-Cross. It left me with a nice easy OLL and a simple A perm.
> 
> alg.cubing.net



Since we are still on this, here is my solution.

y' z' // InspectionF' U' R U2' R' // F2L 2y R' U R2 U' R' // F2L 3y R U R' U' R U R' // F2L 4U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLLU' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL 

I had an 8.14 with this solution.


----------



## cannon4747 (Feb 8, 2015)

R D' F L B L U R2 D' R2 B R' B2 U L2 U R2 U F L' F' L' U L F

I wish I used Roux...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 8, 2015)

cannon4747 said:


> R D' F L B L U R2 D' R2 B R' B2 U L2 U R2 U F L' F' L' U L F
> 
> I wish I used Roux...



I don't see it!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 9, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I don't see it!



Same ;-;


----------



## lerenard (Feb 9, 2015)

Puggins said:


> I meant someone who is color neutral has an advantage as far as recognition. The XX cross was on blue, since most people solve on white every time, it might be harder to track the blue pieces, and have a green last layer.



I don't even get that. How is it harder to watch blue pieces compared to white ones? Maybe it's because I've always been color neutral, I just don't get how it's faster to solve on only one color.


----------



## TDM (Feb 9, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I don't see it!





theROUXbiksCube said:


> Same ;-;


This is the best I could do:
z x'
u' r E2 R' u' R2 u2
R U2 D R' U R D'
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
U M' U M
U M2
U u2 M' u2 M


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 9, 2015)

wot
F B2 R2 F R U2 D' F2 R' D F D2 F2 B' L2 F D2 B' U2 R2 L2 F 

D2 F' L B U2 R//6 move F2B wot
r U' L' U R' U L U L' U L//CMLL
M2 U M' U M//EO
U M' U2 M' U //ULUR
M2 U2 M2 U2//finish


----------



## Smiles (Feb 9, 2015)

lerenard said:


> I don't even get that. How is it harder to watch blue pieces compared to white ones? Maybe it's because I've always been color neutral, I just don't get how it's faster to solve on only one color.



it's not.
using one colour is a matter of preference or habit that people have and they learn to recognize certain colour patterns and isolate different colours in the mind, however only in the pattern of one colour.
you do the exact same thing, except your brain knows 6 different ways to do it and they've all been practiced.
if you don't practice being colour neutral, you can't be fast being colour neutral.


----------



## ClovisKoo (Feb 9, 2015)

F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U F2 L2 D' R2 L2 F U B U2 B L2 D R' U' F2 U
Anyone able to do anything with this?

Edit: U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D F2 D F2 R2 U' R' B R2 U2 R2 B2 D B U'


----------



## mafergut (Feb 9, 2015)

Smiles said:


> it's not.
> using one colour is a matter of preference or habit that people have and they learn to recognize certain colour patterns and isolate different colours in the mind, however only in the pattern of one colour.
> you do the exact same thing, except your brain knows 6 different ways to do it and they've all been practiced.
> if you don't practice being colour neutral, you can't be fast being colour neutral.



Yes. At some point I practised trying to be color neutral and I was almost equally fast with any color but now I am just dual color (white / yellow) and with any other colors I'm basically where I was some months ago, which is usually 3-5 seconds slower.


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 9, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> wot
> F B2 R2 F R U2 D' F2 R' D F D2 F2 B' L2 F D2 B' U2 R2 L2 F
> 
> D2 F' L B U2 R//6 move F2B wot
> ...



wow, 6 move first two blocks, too bad the rest of the solve is regular.


----------



## jt13 (Feb 9, 2015)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> How was this lucky? :/



If you perform the alg. you will see why


----------



## JasonDL13 (Feb 10, 2015)

jt13 said:


> If you perform the alg. you will see why



The message was posted 8 years ago.


----------



## Puggins (Feb 10, 2015)

ClovisKoo said:


> Edit: U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D F2 D F2 R2 U' R' B R2 U2 R2 B2 D B U'



I tried this one. Here is the link to it on alg.cubing.net. I'm not the best but it would be an easy speedsolve because the easy cross allows for further lookahead.

y' // InspectionU' R2 // CrossD' R U' R' D // F2L 1L' U' L U L' U L F' U F // F2L 2y' R U R' F U2 F' // F2L 3R U' R' U2 F' U' F // F2L 4U r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r' // OLLU' R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL


----------



## SpiderFingers (Feb 10, 2015)

F R' F' U2 R' F2 U' R' U'


----------



## Puggins (Feb 10, 2015)

SpiderFingers said:


> F R' F' U2 R' F2 U' R' U'



Got a 0.965 lol


----------



## Myachii (Feb 11, 2015)

U2 B F' U2 B2 L' B' L2 F B U2 F' U2 L' U' B U2 L' B' R' L U2 R U' L

3 move x-cross on Yellow. RUR'U' trigger for first f2l pair then the other two are awkward (a few rotations). Annoying L case for OLL (used 2 look) and then a T-perm.

Would've been an 11.xx but I slipped and by the time I picked up the cube and solved it (so i thought) it was 12.47. But it was +2 
Best I could get was a 10.51. Anyone do better?

alg.cubing.net


----------



## Puggins (Feb 11, 2015)

Myachii said:


> U2 B F' U2 B2 L' B' L2 F B U2 F' U2 L' U' B U2 L' B' R' L U2 R U' L
> 
> 3 move x-cross on Yellow. RUR'U' trigger for first f2l pair then the other two are awkward (a few rotations). Annoying L case for OLL (used 2 look) and then a T-perm.
> 
> ...



Best I got was 11.77. I couldn't figure out a way to get the last two pairs to produce an easy OLL. And I don't know why, but I perform my PLL algs much faster in an actual speedsolve than if I'm timing them by themselves.

By the way, I revised your solution. If you did the algorithm for OLL F (R U R' U' R U R' U') F', then you end up with the "lefty" J-Perm which isn't a bad PLL.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 12, 2015)

Myachii said:


> U2 B F' U2 B2 L' B' L2 F B U2 F' U2 L' U' B U2 L' B' R' L U2 R U' L
> 
> 3 move x-cross on Yellow. RUR'U' trigger for first f2l pair then the other two are awkward (a few rotations). Annoying L case for OLL (used 2 look) and then a T-perm.
> 
> ...



10.05

Solving like this:

y // Inspection
R' B' L // XCross
y U' L' U' L U L' U2 L U' L' U L // Blue-red pair
L U L' U L U' L' // Red-green pair
R U' R' U R U R' // Orange-blue pair
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL easy T case
U U-Perm U // PLL

EDIT: 9.76 on a second try on the same solve.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 12, 2015)

mafergut said:


> y U' L' U' L U L' U2 L U' L' U L // Blue-red pair



This alg seems kind of inefficient, unless you really like it, you should just do Triple Sexy. (R U R' U')(R U R' U')(R U R' U') It's a lot of moves but can be executed ridiculously fast.


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 12, 2015)

Myachii said:


> U2 B F' U2 B2 L' B' L2 F B U2 F' U2 L' U' B U2 L' B' R' L U2 R U' L


no D moves?

solution:
x'
U L2 U2 L' D x U R U' R' U' R' U l // XXXcross
U r' F r U' r' F r U' F U' F' // F2L-4 / EO
R2 D R' U' R D' R' U' R' U R U R' // ZBLL

done in 4.455


----------



## Myachii (Feb 12, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> no D moves?
> 
> solution:
> x'
> ...


Waw xD


----------



## AndersB (Feb 12, 2015)

Wut
4. (5.54) B D2 B L2 B' L2 B D2 L2 R2 B' R' F' D2 F2 U L' F2 U' F



Spoiler



z2 R' U2 R2 U L' 
y' U' R U' R'
L' U2 L y R U' R'
Dw' R' U R U2 R' U R
U' J-perm U'


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 12, 2015)

white: U F2 U F2 U B2 U2 L2 U B L R' F2 D2 L D U2 F2 L2

EDIT CROSSES EVERYWHERE!!! R2 B U2 B F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 R' D R2 D2 F2 R2 B' L B2 U2 awesome for BLD!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 12, 2015)

AndersB said:


> Wut
> 4. (5.54) B D2 B L2 B' L2 B D2 L2 R2 B' R' F' D2 F2 U L' F2 U' F
> 
> 
> ...



Waw nice. Sub WR by 0.01 lolol.


----------



## TDM (Feb 12, 2015)

121. 11.40 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' L B D' L' F R2 B R F'

y // Inspection
F' M' U D2 l // F2B-1+2+3 (5/5)
U2 l F' R U' R' U l' // F2B-4 (8/13)
U' F R' F' R U R U' R' // CMLL (9/22)
U M' U' M' // EO (4/26)
U' M' U2 M' // ULUR (4/30)
U M' U2 M U2 M2 // EP (6/36)

Lots of pauses during F2B, and I did my usual CMLL instead of CMLLEO, so my LSE was just normal.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 12, 2015)

TDM said:


> 121. 11.40 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' L B D' L' F R2 B R F'
> 
> y // Inspection
> F' M' U D2 l // F2B-1+2+3 (5/5)
> ...



Ur learning CMLLEO! Why!!! I would if I was alex or when i am sub 8, but now even at my speed lse and blox are the things that need the most improvement.


----------



## TDM (Feb 12, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Ur learning CMLLEO! Why!!! I would if I was alex or when i am sub 8, but now even at my speed lse and blox are the things that need the most improvement.


Not full CMLLEO, just influencing EO during CMLL, like I did in that 'reconstruction' (which wasn't what I actually did). My usual CMLL which I used in the solve doesn't affect EO (it's a commutator).


----------



## Ollie (Feb 12, 2015)

How would good pyraminxers solve this?

U' B' R' L' B L' R U L' r


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 12, 2015)

Ollie said:


> How would good pyraminxers solve this?
> 
> U' B' R' L' B L' R U L' r




U' R' L R' U' L' U' R'
[R] U' R U R' u'


----------



## ottozing (Feb 12, 2015)

Ollie said:


> How would good pyraminxers solve this?
> 
> U' B' R' L' B L' R U L' r



Gross scramble is gross

U' L R' L'  R' L l' R U (Top + Centers)
[R] U L' U' L R' L R L' (LL)


----------



## mafergut (Feb 13, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> This alg seems kind of inefficient, unless you really like it, you should just do Triple Sexy. (R U R' U')(R U R' U')(R U R' U') It's a lot of moves but can be executed ridiculously fast.



Hi. Thanks for the tip, I know that this case can be done with triple sexy but the problem is that trying to use fast algs during F2L blocks my lookahead so, I would finish inserting the pair faster but would end up staring at the cube looking for the next pair, so with very few exceptions I just use my intuitive F2L insertions.

This is also probably one of the reasons I am not faster overall and maybe when my lookahead improves I could use some of these specific, non-intuitive F2L algs to my advantage.


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 13, 2015)

D B U L U' R D R' L B R2 L2 B U2 F R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 can someone do something with this?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 13, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> D B U L U' R D R' L B R2 L2 B U2 F R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 can someone do something with this?



12.08:
x D2 U' F' B
R U M' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' M' U2 M U R'
r U' r' U' r U' r' U' F' U2 F
U' M U M' U' M' U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2
I would have been sub 10 if it was white on bottom....


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 13, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> D B U L U' R D R' L B R2 L2 B U2 F R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 can someone do something with this?



z2
b' M' U2 b' M2 B' U R' U' r U' r' U r (14)
F R U R' U' F' (6)
M2 U M U' M' U2 M' U2 M U M' U2 M (13)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 13, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> z2
> b' M' U2 b' M2 B' U R' U' r U' r' U r (14)
> F R U R' U' F' (6)
> M2 U M U' M' U2 M' U2 M U M' U2 M (13)



Nice 10 moves less than my solution. Did you time it?


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Nice 10 moves less than my solution. Did you time it?



i tried it first timed but screwed up, put in a white LD edge instead of yellow. but i did get a cmll skip with that too, but too frustrated so i dnf.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 13, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> i tried it first timed but screwed up, put in a white LD edge instead of yellow. but i did get a cmll skip with that too, but too frustrated so i dnf.



Lol. I fail dl edge so much that i cancel into the cmll to fix it (antisune) with R U R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 13, 2015)

i figured out what it was
D B U L U' R D R' L B R2 L2 B U2 F R2 U2 D2 B2 D2

z2 
b' M' b' M2 B' U L U' L' M2 U2 l U l' (14)
then i did some moves and realized i messed up and was really sad. continuation:
U' M' U M U2 M U' M U2 M2 d M U2 M' (14)

wow, a lot better than the solution i posted above.

after many tries i finally got sub wr, 5.5


----------



## ryak2002 (Feb 13, 2015)

DAT CROSS!!!!! D2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 B R2 D2 R2 U L R2 U2 F D' R B2 D R2
AWESOME!!!! to bad I'm not color neutral!


----------



## Cale S (Feb 13, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> D B U L U' R D R' L B R2 L2 B U2 F R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 can someone do something with this?



21 move solution

on inverse: U' L D U' R2 F // 2x2x3
R' B R // pseudo F2L - 1
on normal: B' D B' D' // to L5C

skeleton: * B' D B' D' R' B' R F' ** R2 U D' L' U
insert at *: [U, B' D B]
insert at **: [F L2 F', R]

final solution: U B' D B U' B2 D' R' B' R L2 F' R F L2 F' R U D' L' U (21)


----------



## JasonDL13 (Feb 14, 2015)

I was practicing green cross (but I made an exception for this case).

I don't think I will ever see a case easier then this in my life.

B L2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R U L2 U2 B L' B L2 U

z2 //Inspection
U L' U L // [4/51]
R U' R' U' y R' U' R [7/51]
R U' R' U2 R U R' [7/51]
y' U R U R' [4/51]
F R U R' U' F' [6/51]
Unfortunately I knew this case, but I was going so fast that I used 2 look PLL.
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' [15/51]
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 [8/51]

12.13. 2nd best time, and 2nd ever sub 13.


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 14, 2015)

5: (9.35)	L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F' U' F U L' F' L' B' R U' R' B D2
FMCers, do your thing


----------



## TDM (Feb 14, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> 5: (9.35)	L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F' U' F U L' F' L' B' R U' R' B D2
> FMCers, do your thing


Not FMC, but here's what I did the first time:

x2 y'
L2 F2
U2 R U2 R' U2 F U' F'
U' M2 U2 M2
U R U R' U' R U' y R U' R' F'
L U' R' U L' U' R

32 moves. Didn't time it.


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> 5: (9.35)	L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F' U' F U L' F' L' B' R U' R' B D2
> FMCers, do your thing



B' F' L2 U2 B2 D' B' D // 2x2x3 + 1x2x2
F' @ L D2 L' // F2L-1 and pair
D' L' F' D' F D L2 D L' // OLS
//L3C

Insert @: F R2 F' L2 F R2 F' L2 // 3 moves cancel
Final: B' F' L2 U2 B2 D' B' D R2 F' L2 F R2 F' L' D2 L' D' L' F' D' F D L2 D L' (26)

I'm sure there's a much shorter, non-CFOPy solution


----------



## Berd (Feb 14, 2015)

1. 17.34 F2 U2 L' B2 L' R2 D2 L2 R U2 D' L' U2 B R2 D' U' F' L' U'

first solve of the day


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 15, 2015)

B2 L B2 U2 L' U2 L2 B2 L F2 L U L R' D' F R' U' L2 R' B

white cross


----------



## TDM (Feb 15, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> B2 L B2 U2 L' U2 L2 B2 L F2 L U L R' D' F R' U' L2 R' B
> 
> white cross


10.09, first solve of the day.

x2 // Inspection
D' // Cross (1/1)
L' U L U R U R' // F2L-1 (7/8)
U L U L' U2 L U' L' // F2L-2 (8/16) (planned up to here in inspection)
D2 R' U2 R D2 // F2L-3 (5/21)
R' U [l R] U' R' U x // F2L-4 (6/27)
U U R U2 R' F R' F' R2 U2 R' // OLLCP (11/38)
M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U2 // EPLL (8/46)

638. 11.80 R2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R B' L' D' L B' F' U2 L2 B U2

y2
B' L2 [D'
U2] R U2 M' B'
U R U' r U' R U R
U2 R U' R'

19 moves up to LSE.


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 15, 2015)

Confusing scramble for blind, corners look like they are twisted, but they aren't in the right place, the edges make it look that way.


----------



## Bigsandful (Feb 16, 2015)

i got this one:
R' F R U' R' U R2 F2 R'
for 2x2
it just has one face built
its good for ortega


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 16, 2015)

Bigsandful said:


> i got this one:
> R' F R U' R' U R2 F2 R'
> for 2x2
> it just has one face built
> its good for ortega



Or EG1/2 (srry no cube wit me cant check if the layer is adj. or diag.)


----------



## Myachii (Feb 16, 2015)

U' R' L D2 U' B' F R F2 R2 L F2 D2 U' F2 D L2 B F L B R F' B2 U

6 move xx cross (to be honest I got lucky with the orange edge, I intended to do that after the xx cross but it was already solved xD)

alg.cubing.net


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 16, 2015)

What time did you get?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 17, 2015)

F U2 L U' R F2 U2 L F2 B' L' F2 U2 L' D2 B L' F2 D2 B' L2 R' D' R' B2 

Lots of stuff, nearly all of which is unusable.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 17, 2015)

I just got this for BLD
F U' F D B' R2 D2 L U L D2 F B2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 L2 F' R2 F 

Amazing that I even managed a success. Time was 7:06.xx


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 17, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I just got this for BLD
> F U' F D B' R2 D2 L U L D2 F B2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 L2 F' R2 F
> 
> Amazing that I even managed a success. Time was 7:06.xx


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 17, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I just got this for BLD
> F U' F D B' R2 D2 L U L D2 F B2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 L2 F' R2 F
> 
> Amazing that I even managed a success. Time was 7:06.xx



Its so bad it almost looks made up. I've had 1 flipped edge and 5 2-swaps before, but the corners were at least manageable


----------



## Smiles (Feb 17, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> Its so bad it almost looks made up. I've had 1 flipped edge and 5 2-swaps before, but the corners were at least manageable



did i just see every single piece on the cube in a 2-cycle?
and to think i have a total of 2 cycles in a solve. this one has 10.


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 17, 2015)

Smiles said:


> did i just see every single piece on the cube in a 2-cycle?
> and to think i have a total of 2 cycles in a solve. this one has 10.



The day after this topic, I get this

F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B L2 B' R2 F' L' U' F2 D' L' D2 B' R' U2 B

I think the world hates me. Corners aren't terrible, but those edges tho...


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 19, 2015)

All D corners solved after cross on white

R2 U F2 U' L2 D B2 U2 B2 R B2 D' U' R D B' U2 F2 L


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 19, 2015)

2: (0.97)	L R L' R U B' U R B L' U 

Lolskub


----------



## Berd (Feb 19, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> 2: (0.97)L R L' R U B' U R B L' U
> 
> Lolskub


5 mover lol I got 2.82 :/


----------



## TDM (Feb 19, 2015)

18. 13.16 L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D B2 U F2 U2 B' R L2 D B2 R F L D B U

x2
L' R D B' F' U F' R' D'
L2 R' U2 R2
L2 U2 L'
U L' U' L
R'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 20, 2015)

8.91


----------



## Berd (Feb 20, 2015)

37. 1.69 U R' U R2 U' R2 U' R' U'

Ly 2x2


----------



## TDM (Feb 22, 2015)

4. 11.49 U R2 B2 D' R2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U L B2 R' D' U2 F' L2 F L' U'

x2
D' F L F' L R2 D' R2 D2
U' r' F2 r U r' F' r
R U2 R2 U' R2
U' R' U2 R U R'
[R' l'] D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U'

26. 14.01 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 D F' R' D B2 U2 F R2 U F L'
I misscrambled, so this isn't quite as easy as what I got, but still an easy red Rouxblock. My Rouxblock was something like D' F B.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 25, 2015)

D2 F2 L2 B2 L F2 L B2 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 U' B' D2 U R' B


----------



## TDM (Feb 25, 2015)

U' L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' L' B' R' F' R' B' L D2 B2 F2

y2 z'
U2 R2 U R
d R' U R2 U R' // 10 move XXX-cross


----------



## lerenard (Feb 25, 2015)

B2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 R2 F U2 B2 U' F' L F R 
After R' U B U' F' D there are only 4 pieces that aren't part of a pair. I don't think there's a way to take advantage of that though


----------



## lejitcuber (Feb 25, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> 2: (0.97)	L R L' R U B' U R B L' U
> 
> Lolskub



Wow a new record, 0.46, annoying it isn't legal though


----------



## megaminxwin (Feb 26, 2015)

R F2 R2 U2 F' U R F' U F'

lol222


----------



## lerenard (Feb 26, 2015)

U2 R2 U R2 U 
Also one time I got a scramble that was just an a-perm


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 26, 2015)

F Uw' F2 B' L U D B' L2 F' L Rw2 U' L' R' B2 Uw D2 F' U Rw2 B R2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 R' U' Uw' D F2 R Uw F D' L2 D' L R2 D2


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 27, 2015)

F' D2 U2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 F U2 R' F' U' R' U' R2 D2 U 

ofcourse it was whilst i was doing feet solves and ofcourse i messed it up


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Switching to roux, aaaaand this comes up

1. 8.92 U' B2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' L' F L2 D' U2 B' U' L' F' U2 

I had to CFOP... I had to


----------



## Puggins (Feb 27, 2015)

Tried both these:

ryanj92: 12.30

guysensei1: 10.10


----------



## BboyArchon (Feb 27, 2015)

Lolwat at centers. 4x4 blindfolded paradise

D' F2 B Rw' U Rw B D' L2 Uw R' Uw2 B Uw B U2 F L' U R D2 L' D B2 Uw2 R B2 L2 F' U D R2 Uw D' F2 B' U B Uw2 D'

Go for it Ollie


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 27, 2015)

L' F2 R' B2 F2 L' D2 R B2 L R D B D' F' R2 B2 L' B2 U' L'

2x2x2 cube in a cube


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 28, 2015)

16 move scramble 
5. 21.61 B L2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 U B R F2 R D' L


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 28, 2015)

Warning: Weekly competition spoiler



Spoiler



6th multi scramble
D2 U2 L' U2 B2 L D2 R D2 U2 R2 F R D' U2 R' D F2 U' F2 


Spoiler



5 edge targets (+2flip)


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 28, 2015)

7.934 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R' F2 U' B2 U2 R L2 U' B R2 U2
L U R2 r' U r

Eocross


----------



## TDM (Feb 28, 2015)

87. 8.95 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' B' F' D' B' D L' B' D2 R2 F U'

y2
F2
r2 B'
r' U2 R2 U R
U' R U2 R' U' R U r'
U2 R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R
U' M' U' M'
U2 M2
U M2

90. 11.70 D' R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' B' D R' U2 F U F L U2 B D2
5 move 2x2x3


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 1, 2015)

R' D2 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 L D2 L' D2 R' B' F' L' B' L' U F' R F' D2
dat blue block

B' D2 B' R2 D2 L2 F R2 U2 F' R2 F' L' U D2 B U2 L' F' D F' R'

x z f r u//square
U M U r F'//FB
M U2 M2 U' R U2 R//square
U R U M U' R'//SB
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'//wait no
R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2//NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TDM (Mar 1, 2015)

5. 57.41 *F B R2 F2 B2 R U2 R U L U D' B R' D B' D' F B2 R2 F D2 R'* Uw2 Fw' Rw' R B' L R' Uw Fw' U' F' Uw' D2 R2 F Fw' Uw'


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 2, 2015)

13.55 D2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U L F' D' F' L2 F U2 L D2

x' z
L' U R' U' R U2 R' U' D x' D' R y U' r' F r D // XXcross
U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' M' U R U' r' // F2L-3 & 4 / OLS

Failed hard, but kinda cool


----------



## TDM (Mar 2, 2015)

11. 11.59 R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L D F U2 R2 L' B2 L' F2 U'

6.58 when I tried it with Roux...  I really shouldn't have tried an XX-cross, because I knew that it was going to end badly, even with an OLL skip.


----------



## GuRoux (Mar 2, 2015)

TDM said:


> 11. 11.59 R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L D F U2 R2 L' B2 L' F2 U'
> 
> 6.58 when I tried it with Roux...  I really shouldn't have tried an XX-cross, because I knew that it was going to end badly, even with an OLL skip.



i don't see it. what did you do for roux?


----------



## TDM (Mar 2, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> i don't see it. what did you do for roux?


x2
R'
U' r' F U' r
U' M' R' F r
U F R U R' U' F'
M U M'
U M' U2 M'
U M' U2 M'

29 STM.


----------



## GuRoux (Mar 2, 2015)

TDM said:


> x2
> R'
> U' r' F U' r
> U' M' R' F r
> ...



nice, i don't think i've yet to get a sub 30 stm solve.


----------



## JWinslow23 (Mar 2, 2015)

WARNING: WEEKLY CONTEST SPOILER


Spoiler



Cube: 3x3x3
Scramble: U D F B2 L2 U F' R D' U' B2 R' U D F2 U' R B' R2 D'
Solve: L2 D' F' R B R' B2 R B' U B2 U' L' B2 L2 B L' B2 U' B2 U R B2 R' B R2 F' U B' U B U' F R2 D B' D'
Breakdown:
L2 D' F' R //green cross
B R' B2 R //red-yellow F2L pair
B' U B2 U' L' B2 L //orange-white F2L pair
L B L' //orange-yellow F2L pair
B2 U' B2 U R B2 R' //red-white F2L pair
B //AUF
R2 F' U B' U B U' F R2 D B' D' //PLL

Comments: ...now what the heck is this? Did I just...did...did I just...did I just get an OLL skip?
Yeah, I never even planned it, but this attempt at an FMC solve (first time I used CFOP for FMC...blockbuilding didn't work well for me this time), I get an OLL skip by pure chance! That was the first time ever for me and I'm so happy


----------



## TDM (Mar 3, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> nice, i don't think i've yet to get a sub 30 stm solve.


This is at least my second; I dont think I've had a third, but I don't reconstruct my solves often.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 3, 2015)

On my Rubik's can be app on my iPad for 2x2 (after mixing up the cube) the bottom layer was solve as well as two top corners. All I had to do was 

F R U R' U' F'

It still took me 2.6 seconds but it beats any regular 2x2 solve I've done. Unfortunately the app doesn't tell you the scramble.


----------



## Berd (Mar 3, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> On my Rubik's can be app on my iPad for 2x2 (after mixing up the cube) the bottom layer was solve as well as two top corners. All I had to do was
> 
> F R U R' U' F'
> 
> It still took me 2.6 seconds but it beats any regular 2x2 solve I've done. Unfortunately the app doesn't tell you the scramble.



F U R U' R' F'?!


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 3, 2015)

F2 U2 R2 U2 L' B2 R' U2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 F2 L D L' B2
white cross


----------



## rybaby (Mar 5, 2015)

wow

U2 L2 D F2 D L2 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 B R' F R' B' F' R' F R'


----------



## JWinslow23 (Mar 5, 2015)

Over in the 3x3x3 example solve thread:

Scramble: D' U2 L2 R D2 F2 D' U2 L' D2 U2 B2 L' F2 U L' R' U B D
Solve (plus breakdown):
D' // TWO corner-edge pairs
B L2 F' L2 D' L2 D F2 U' F D // orange-blue-white 2x2x1 square (while saving that other corner-edge pair and influencing other pieces)
F2 L // expand to 2x2x2 + red-green-white 2x2x1 block
R' F R' // join in best-fit position (while influencing next block pieces)
F R' D' R F2 D L' F L // green-white-orange 2x2x1 block
F' D R' // join blocks
D B' D2 B // create blue-red F2L pair
R D' R' D R D2 R' // insert F2L pair (while influencing edge permutation)
D' // AUF (also SWEET MOTHER OF ALL THAT IS HOLY LL SKIP!!!!!!!)

That is the first EVER time I got a last layer skip! I'm proud of myself.

Scramble: U2 R2 D2 B2 R D2 L U2 B' L2 U F2 U L D F D R'
Solve (plus breakdown):
R' F' // white-red-blue 2x2x1 block
B2 U2 // expand to 2x2x2
L' D' L2 D // orange-white-blue 2x2x1 block
F2 L // join in best-fit position + white-green cross piece
R' D R // red-green F2L pair
D R D' L D L' D' L D R' D L' // orange-green F2L pair
F D F' D F D2 F' // OLL
D // AUF (woo a PLL skip  )

PLL skip! This is actually an alternate solve I came up with after posting my other one (used pseudo-F2L and was longer). I'm happy I explored.


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 5, 2015)

rybaby said:


> wow
> 
> U2 L2 D F2 D L2 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 B R' F R' B' F' R' F R'



Dang, z2 y' R' F reduces to 3 gen


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 5, 2015)

The shuffle it showed was a lot more than 6 moves.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 5, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Dang, z2 y' R' F reduces to 3 gen



It doesn't take any moves to reduce it to 3-gen  It's already solvable in <R,F,D>



Spoiler



3-gen solve:

R F R2 F2 R2 D R2 // xxcross
D2 F' D F D' F' D' F // third pair
D R' D' R D' R' D' R // F2L 
D F' D' F D' F' D F D' F' D2 F D // ZBLL


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 7, 2015)

F R L U' F' L' U2 D B' L B2 L2 D2 F D2 B D2 F' L2 B L2 F' 

cool


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 7, 2015)

Cale S said:


> It doesn't take any moves to reduce it to 3-gen  It's already solvable in <R,F,D>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right xD, I meant that R' F orients all the edges.


----------



## TDM (Mar 7, 2015)

334. 24.38 D R2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 U' L2 D2 F L U2 B2 U2 R' D' B' F2 U

x2 y' L2 U F R' D L D'


----------



## pdilla (Mar 8, 2015)

Take out your 5x5, and get ready for your new PB.

B2 F2 Rw2 Uw' D L' R2 U' L R Fw D F2 Fw' Rw D R' Uw Fw2 B F L F' Uw U' L2 Fw2 B2 F2 R2 B R B' D' Uw R' L' B2 Lw D B'

I want to thank gqtimer for this lol scramble. Thank you, tip your servers cuz they're broke, and GOODNIGHT!


----------



## Berd (Mar 8, 2015)

pdilla said:


> Take out your 5x5, and get ready for your new PB.
> 
> B2 F2 Rw2 Uw' D L' R2 U' L R Fw D F2 Fw' Rw D R' Uw Fw2 B F L F' Uw U' L2 Fw2 B2 F2 R2 B R B' D' Uw R' L' B2 Lw D B'
> 
> I want to thank gqtimer for this lol scramble. Thank you, tip your servers cuz they're broke, and GOODNIGHT!


2 move center lol


----------



## TDM (Mar 8, 2015)

pdilla said:


> Take out your 5x5, and get ready for your new PB.
> 
> B2 F2 Rw2 Uw' D L' R2 U' L R Fw D F2 Fw' Rw D R' Uw Fw2 B F L F' Uw U' L2 Fw2 B2 F2 R2 B R B' D' Uw R' L' B2 Lw D B'
> 
> I want to thank gqtimer for this lol scramble. Thank you, tip your servers cuz they're broke, and GOODNIGHT!


you might want to use 5x5 scrambles for 5x5 instead of 4x4 scrambles


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 8, 2015)

Easiest redux centres I've ever had, used redux for this solve, lol
F' R' U2 Fw2 D' F' Rw2 D' L D Rw2 Uw2 R U' Rw F Uw B R2 U B R2 B' U' B Rw2 U R' B D2 L2 Uw' R' B2 R' U' F D L'


----------



## pdilla (Mar 8, 2015)

TDM said:


> you might want to use 5x5 scrambles for 5x5 instead of 4x4 scrambles


HAHA!! I discovered my mistake and then came back to re edit my post, but it seems that I was corrected before I could get here.

My mistake.


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 9, 2015)

5: (11.16)	L2 U F R' F R L D' F R' F2 D2 R U2 D2 R' U2 R2 B2 L
Last layer skip, trying to reconstruct how


----------



## DanpHan (Mar 9, 2015)

8.94 U' D2 U2 B D2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 L2 F' U' R D2 U' F2 U F' U2 L2

Scramble has U' D2 U2?

This is the only time I've seen something like this in a scramble from cstimer.


----------



## IllegalLaws (Mar 10, 2015)

Why it's good to be colour neutral:
B R2 B2 L F2 L U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' U' L R2 B D B' U2 L2 B
3 move red cross, more if you want to make an F2L pair while you solve the cross.

From cstimer

Edit: Just got this crazy 2x2 scramble:
F' U R' U R' F U F2 R2 U'

Also from cstimer


----------



## stoic (Mar 11, 2015)

U' L' F B L' U F' D2 F2 D' F D U2 F2 U' D2 L F D U' F D' U' L F' 

Easy X-cross on D


----------



## Randomno (Mar 11, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> 8.94 U' D2 U2 B D2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 L2 F' U' R D2 U' F2 U F' U2 L2
> 
> Scramble has U' D2 U2?
> 
> This is the only time I've seen something like this in a scramble from cstimer.



Were you using WCA > 3x3x3?


----------



## TDM (Mar 11, 2015)

Obviously not counting this.
B' R' L' R' L U R B


----------



## Randomno (Mar 11, 2015)

TDM said:


> Obviously not counting this.
> B' R' L' R' L U R B



Pyra or Skewb?


----------



## TDM (Mar 11, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Pyra or Skewb?


Skewb.

Also R U R' L U L' U' R' L'.
13/3.91 = 3.32 TPS.

E: that last scramble was PB. Just got this:
R L U' R L R' L' R'
12/3.35 = 3.58 TPS.


----------



## Julian (Mar 12, 2015)

TDM said:


> Obviously not counting this.
> B' R' L' R' L U R B


As single? I'd count it, that's why single PBs don't matter. Up to you though.


----------



## TDM (Mar 12, 2015)

Julian said:


> As single? I'd count it, that's why single PBs don't matter. Up to you though.


No, I delete anything below the movecount that gets filtered. To me, it seems pointless to have a PB that would never happen officially.


----------



## rybaby (Mar 13, 2015)

Interesting: no L moves

R2 B' R2 F' U2 B2 D2 U2 B' R2 B' U B2 U2 R' U B D' R D' R2


----------



## Julian (Mar 13, 2015)

TDM said:


> No, I delete anything below the movecount that gets filtered. To me, it seems pointless to have a PB that would never happen officially.


Fair. What if your solution wasn't <7, but the optimal solution was?


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Wut those blocks
1. 9.33 R2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 B R2 F' U' L' B2 U F2 U' B2 L' F'


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 13, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Wut those blocks
> 1. 9.33 R2 F2 R2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 B R2 F' U' L' B2 U F2 U' B2 L' F'



Did you reconstruct?

EDIT: Found a linear 30 move canceled solution in like 5 minutes lol.


----------



## DanpHan (Mar 13, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Were you using WCA > 3x3x3?



Yes.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 13, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> Did you reconstruct?
> 
> EDIT: Found a linear 30 move canceled solution in like 5 minutes lol.


z2
R F' R' F2 L2//2x2x3
y R U2 z'//XXcross. probably should have avoided this rotation during inspection.
U' L' U' L U L' U' L
U2 L U2 L' U' L U L'
Lefty sune J perm


----------



## TDM (Mar 13, 2015)

Julian said:


> Fair. What if your solution wasn't <7, but the optimal solution was?


Then I wouldn't know it wasn't a legal scramble, so I wouldn't know to not count it, so I'd count it.


----------



## stoic (Mar 13, 2015)

R2 B' F R L D' R2 L2 U' L' D R2 B L' D B L' R D' L' B D' F2 L' D2

Comically easy XXcross and probably more


----------



## mafergut (Mar 13, 2015)

ellwd said:


> R2 B' F R L D' R2 L2 U' L' D R2 B L' D B L' R D' L' B D' F2 L' D2
> 
> Comically easy XXcross and probably more



Wat! Come on, three cross edges and a pair already in place!!!


----------



## stoic (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you iiTimer!
Mine not to reason why...


----------



## TDM (Mar 14, 2015)

67. 13.55 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 U' F2 R U2 R' D' L2 B2 R B' R'


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 15, 2015)

4. 12.30 R2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 R' F2 L B2 L2 F' D U R2 F2 

z' y B F' U' R' L' U R L D//XXcross
U R U' R' U R U' R' U'//wut

wut



EDIT: What the
B2 D F2 U' R2 U L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 R' B' D R2 B2 U2 L F U'
z x U' L2 B F'//cross


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 15, 2015)

Lol pyra
U' B' U B L U' R r' b'

Edit: the most horrible scramble ever
U L' R B R U' L B' R l' b u'


----------



## TDM (Mar 15, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 4. 12.30 R2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 R' F2 L B2 L2 F' D U R2 F2
> 
> z' y B F' U' R' L' U R L D//XXcross
> U R U' R' U R U' R' U'//wut
> ...


wtf?
Continuation for the second scramble:
R U' R' U y R U' R' // F2L-1 (7/10)
d' R U R' // F2L-2 (4/14)
d' R U' R' // F2L-3 (4/18)
d' R U R' // F2L-4 (4/22)
U F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F' // OLLCP (11/33)
U2 // EPLL skip (1/34)

E: 61. 12.22 L2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' L' R2 D' F R D L2 F2 R' D'
x2 L D2
U r' F
U2 F R2 F' R'


----------



## Myachii (Mar 15, 2015)

4. (13.73) U' F' U' F' D2 R' U' D L2 B' U' B2 U F2 D L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 

Okay solve for me, expected better with such an easy cross :/


----------



## mafergut (Mar 16, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 4. 12.30 R2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 R' F2 L B2 L2 F' D U R2 F2
> EDIT: What the
> B2 D F2 U' R2 U L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 R' B' D R2 B2 U2 L F U'
> z x U' L2 B F'//cross



Where do you get those scrambles from? I had never ever seen a cross with 3 full pairs in the wrong slots  One of the easiest F2Ls in history


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 16, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Where do you get those scrambles from? I had never ever seen a cross with 3 full pairs in the wrong slots  One of the easiest F2Ls in history



Qqtimer. Well things like this are bound to happen if you do an ao100 every day.


----------



## TDM (Mar 16, 2015)

26. 10.75 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U F' R B L' F' D F' L' D2 R L'

x2 y
L' R' U2 R2
U y' L U L F'
U2 y' R' U R
U' R U R'
d R U' R' U R U' R2 F R F'
l U L' U L U2 l'
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

cold hands = bad TPS


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 16, 2015)

TDM said:


> l U L' U L U2 l'



Is this really better than U2 followed by normal fat sune?


----------



## TDM (Mar 16, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Is this really better than U2 followed by normal fat sune?


No, but I do it anyway


----------



## mafergut (Mar 16, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Qqtimer. Well things like this are bound to happen if you do an ao100 every day.



Sure. I do like 5 Ao100 every week, which is not much less and I have yet to see something like that. But I have been cubing for a year and a half only so, who knows. I am still waiting for a full LL skip some day. Only way I can have a sub-10 solve


----------



## mafergut (Mar 16, 2015)

B2 U' R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U2 L' B' D' B F R2 B2 L F D'

After this cross:

x2 y R' U2 R' F B2 D

it looks like F2L pairs wanna have fun and dance in pairs of two:

U R U' R'
L' U L U B U' B'
U' L U' L' U L U'
L2 U L


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 16, 2015)

Ugh, horrible BLD scramble, so many new cycles for edges
D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' U' R2 B2 R D' U L2 U F R' B2 R2 B' U


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 18, 2015)

R2 L B D2 B U B F U' L' U' D2 B2 F2 U2 F' R' B U' R' F U B U2 F

y' R2 F2 L u//cross (4/4)
R U' R' L' U L //F2L-1 (6/10)
U' R' U R2 U' R'//F2L-2 (6/16)
y D' R U' R' E'//F2L-3 (5/21)
F' U' F//*3 move LS+LL* F2L-4 *(3/24)*

Another LL skip, this one with no AUF. I've gotten at least 6 now. This was on TTW, admittedly. Time was 8.95, .02 away from PB. 24 STM, 25 HTM. My most efficient solve ever, as far as I know.


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 18, 2015)

7.057 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 U L2 U' F2 R' U R D F' D R' L2 B L2

x2 y'
R D F2 U' R' D' // Xcross
R' U R // F2L-2
r' F r U y' R U R' // F2L-3
r' F r2 U' r' F // F2L-4 / EO
U R' U2 R U R' U R U' // ZBLL

God, I failed that pretty hard. 4.5 on second try.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 7.057 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 U L2 U' F2 R' U R D F' D R' L2 B L2
> 
> x2 y'
> R D F2 U' R' D' // Xcross
> ...



You really don't do L moves eh?


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 18, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> You really don't do L moves eh?


I avoid them when I can, this solve just happened to have none.


----------



## EMI (Mar 18, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I avoid them when I can, this solve just happened to have none.



Well I think all those Rws count as L moves  If I do L' U L U' L' U L I execute it more like Rw' F U' Rw' F Rw, too.


----------



## TDM (Mar 18, 2015)

3. 10.61 L2 D L2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U R2 F' D2 L' F U2 L F2 L F2 U'
7. 12.99 F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 D R2 L2 B' L' D2 R L' D B' F2 L U2
I think prisma's drunk
15. 10.43 U R2 D B2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U B' R B' U' B' L2 B2 U' F2 L
36. 13.12 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U L2 U' F R2 F' L' F' D L F2 L B' U2

(new session half a day later)
44. 14.58 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F' D' L U' F' R U2 B L' U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh 2x2...
1. 1.53 R U2 F2 U F2 U' R' F' U'


----------



## TDM (Mar 19, 2015)

32. 9.09 B2 D' R2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 U F D2 B' R U F2 R' D' U B
y2 z
E'
r F'
U R U' R' U r' U R' U2 R
U2 F' U' F


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 20, 2015)

10. (15.01) D L2 F2 D F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D' R B R2 B' U' B' L' F' R' 

I was at PLL at 8.5-ish...
I hate N perms. The <RUD> one is just too locky and inconsistent...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 20, 2015)

Wat F2 U R2 D R2 U' F2 U R2 D F D' L' F' L D2 L2 D 
It seems I can't find a good solution, I always end up with G or V perms


----------



## TDM (Mar 20, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Wat F2 U R2 D R2 U' F2 U R2 D F D' L' F' L D2 L2 D
> It seems I can't find a good solution, I always end up with G or V perms


first try, didn't get a G/V perm

x2
R2 D'
R U2 R'
U L' U L U2 L U' L2 U2 L U2 L' U L // wtf that was a lot of moves planned in <10 seconds of inspection
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R
U' F R U R' U' F'
U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U'

52/7.94 = 6.55 TPS

167. 12.45 D2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 D B2 D' R2 U' B D' F2 R D F L2 F2 D2 B' U'
Roux
7.81 second attempt, different solution. Orange block.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 21, 2015)

This Pyra scramble U R L R' L' U' R L b u


----------



## Randomno (Mar 21, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> This Pyra scramble U R L R' L' U' R L b u



b' u'
L' z' U L R U R' U' L'


----------



## pdilla (Mar 22, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Wat F2 U R2 D R2 U' F2 U R2 D F D' L' F' L D2 L2 D
> It seems I can't find a good solution, I always end up with G or V perms



First try as well. Same R perm. lol

x' // inspection
D R' U2 R' F' L // xcross
U' L U' Rw U' Rw' F L2 U2 L F' U' F // pair 2 + 3
L' U2 L U' L' U L // pair 4
U Rw' U2 R U R' U Rw // OLL
y' U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

*11.89* | 49 HTM | 4.12 TPS

Not the best solution, but w/e.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 22, 2015)

1. 8.74 U2 L2 D L2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 R2 B' L' D' B D' R' D' L2 U R 

U R y' R2 F2 L2//cross+preserve pair
y' U L' U L //pair 1
R U' x' U L' U' M'//pair2 + accidental multislot
can't remember what I did from here on but its easy stuff either way


----------



## Berd (Mar 22, 2015)

(-3,-1) / (-5,1) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-5) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-4,-2) / (6,-2) / (4,0) /

For cube shape; not bad. Shame it had parity


----------



## lunchmaster (Mar 23, 2015)

L2 U B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 R' D B' U L' F D' U' F L2

B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U B L U2 L2 U' F2 R B' D2


----------



## Berd (Mar 23, 2015)

lunchmaster said:


> L2 U B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 R' D B' U L' F D' U' F L2


What!!!


----------



## Randomno (Mar 23, 2015)

lunchmaster said:


> L2 U B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 R' D B' U L' F D' U' F L2
> 
> B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U B L U2 L2 U' F2 R B' D2



This is why TICT is great method.


----------



## lunchmaster (Mar 23, 2015)

Berd said:


> What!!!



Yeah it was crazy lol


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 23, 2015)

lunchmaster said:


> L2 U B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 R' D B' U L' F D' U' F L2



RouxRouxRouxRoux


----------



## Berd (Mar 23, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> RouxRouxRouxRoux


I got a 15.xx 

Seeing as my roux pb before this was a 18... hahah


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 23, 2015)

Berd said:


> I got a 15.xx
> 
> Seeing as my roux pb before this was a 18... hahah



wtf I got an 11.58 first solve of the day and i forgot my cube is really loose and I popped too...


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Randomno said:


> This is why TICT is great method.


TICT?


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 24, 2015)

7.453 U2 B2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U F2 R' U' R' F' R' F2 U' B L U'


z2 x
R' D L U' L' R l D'
L U' L' U2 L U' L'
U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' 
U2 x U2 R' U' R U' x' U L' U' L
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'


----------



## CubingwithChris (Mar 24, 2015)

SUPER easy Pyraminx scramble but of course I screw it up and get a 4.44 U L' U' L' R' L' R B'


----------



## Berd (Mar 24, 2015)

CubingwithChris said:


> SUPER easy Pyraminx scramble but of course I screw it up and get a 4.44 U L' U' L' R' L' R B'


Wow, even I got a 1.4 haha


----------



## lejitcuber (Mar 24, 2015)

L' U B U L' U' L' R

Skewb:0.75 

Non-legal 5 move optimal


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 25, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 7.453 U2 B2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U F2 R' U' R' F' R' F2 U' B L U'
> 
> 
> z2 x
> ...



thats sick! I have no idea what happened in the second last line though.....


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 25, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> thats sick! I have no idea what happened in the second last line though.....



That's an OLS alg.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Mar 26, 2015)

B2 R B' L U2 L2 U R' F' U' F2 L2 D L2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 B2 F
cstimer plz


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 26, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> That's an OLS alg.



Cool. Seems like that came in handy!


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 27, 2015)

8.465 U R2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B' D2 F R' U B2 R B D2 L2 U'
z2 y'
R' F2 D2 F' R2 L' U' L R' U2 R D // XXcross / Not what I did past this point
R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // F2L-3
L U' L' U' L U' L' U' r' U L U' // F2L-4 / OLS
x U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // PLL


----------



## TDM (Mar 27, 2015)

Skewb:
L' B L' B L B L' B'
L B' R B' L' U R U' R


----------



## JeffDelucia (Mar 27, 2015)

D R2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 U R2 D' R2 B L' B' D2 B D U' F L

Free 3x2x1, roux anyone?


----------



## Berd (Mar 27, 2015)

JeffDelucia said:


> D R2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 U R2 D' R2 B L' B' D2 B D U' F L
> 
> Free 3x2x1, roux anyone?


Not my colour scheme, so I did an XX cross into pll skip hahah.


----------



## Myachii (Mar 27, 2015)

R' U' B2 L' D' R F' R' L2 B D2 R2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 F'

Look at that block.
Tow complete F2L pairs attached to one correct cross piece...waw


----------



## Eppley12 (Mar 27, 2015)

ellwd said:


> R2 B' F R L D' R2 L2 U' L' D R2 B L' D B L' R D' L' B D' F2 L' D2



x
U R' U F U R' F // 3x2x2
R2 U F R' F' R U2 R2 15
U2 R U' R' U' F' U' F U2 
y M' U' L' U' l // F2L/OLL 
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 //PLL

Reconstruction of my original solve, I got a 10.xy


----------



## TDM (Mar 28, 2015)

31. 10.33 F2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 F R2 F' U B' F2 U L D' B' U'

quite a few solved pieces

38. 8.98 U2 B2 U L2 U F2 D R2 D' B2 D2 R' D2 R2 B' R' L2 D R2 F' U'
missed the OLLCP... next attempt was 6.51 



Spoiler



x2 y
R' F D R' L2
y' R2 U R2 U' R2
U r' F r
U2 y' R' U R
r' F2 r
U' F R2 D R' U R D' R2 U' F'

32 HTM


----------



## Randomno (Mar 28, 2015)

TDM said:


> 31. 10.33 F2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 F R2 F' U B' F2 U L D' B' U'
> 
> quite a few solved pieces



y2 M2 U2 M2 // yellow cross
U' R U R' U' y' R U R' // first pair
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R // second pair
L' U L U' L U L' // third pair
U L' U' L // fourth pair
r U R' U' M2 U R U' R' U' M' // OLL
G perm


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 28, 2015)

JeffDelucia said:


> D R2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 U R2 D' R2 B L' B' D2 B D U' F L
> 
> Free 3x2x1, roux anyone?



very nice:
8.52


----------



## TDM (Mar 28, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> very nice:
> 8.52


8.08 

x' D R2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 U R2 D' R2 B L' B' D2 B D U' F L

x y' // Inspection (FB skip)
U M r' U' r U' R // F2B-3 (7/7)
U M U' M2 U2 R U' R' // F2B-4 (8/15)
U R2 U' R F R' U R2 U' R' F' [r M'] // CUL (12/27)
U' M U' M' // EO (4/31)
U' M2 U' M2 // ULUR (4/35)
U M' U2 M // EP (4/39)

4.83 TPS.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Mar 28, 2015)

TDM said:


> 8.08
> 
> x' D R2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 U R2 D' R2 B L' B' D2 B D U' F L
> 
> ...



8.74 same solution pretty much except with Us for LSE


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 28, 2015)

TDM said:


> 8.08
> 
> x' D R2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 U R2 D' R2 B L' B' D2 B D U' F L
> 
> ...



lol nice! I locked up after my cmll and improperly auf-ed at the end.
my solution was very different:
inspection: x y'
First block: M2 U' r U r U R U2 R' U' R U R'
CMLL: F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
LSE: M' U' M U M' U M U M' U2 M U M U2 M U2

43 stm, 8.52 s, 5.05 tps. dammit my cmll case was easier than yours but less efficient...


----------



## TDM (Mar 28, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> lol nice! I locked up after my cmll and improperly auf-ed at the end.
> my solution was very different:
> inspection: x y'
> First block: M2 U' r U r U R U2 R' U' R U R'
> ...


I hate that CMLL. It's so long...

also, 13. 10.16 B2 R2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 B' L U R2 F' L D2 R U2 R2 U2, yellow on D. 15 move F2B. But then, you get that CMLL...

E: next solve was a 17 move F2B
14. 10.23 F2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D B U2 L' F2 D L' D R B U


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 28, 2015)

TDM said:


> I hate that CMLL. It's so long...
> 
> also, 13. 10.16 B2 R2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 B' L U R2 F' L D2 R U2 R2 U2, yellow on D. 15 move F2B. But then, you get that CMLL...
> 
> ...



Its a great cmll! Sub 1 easy peezy! I've been so inconcistent recently. I had an ao 5 that was like 8, 9, 16, 15, 9 like omg.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 28, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> 8.74 same solution pretty much except with Us for LSE



What made both of you pick the same, 2 move worse block? Did u not see mine? I mean your oberall solves were more efficient, but generally you wanna pick the best block.


----------



## TDM (Mar 28, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Its a great cmll! Sub 1 easy peezy! I've been so inconcistent recently. I had an ao 5 that was like 8, 9, 16, 15, 9 like omg.


Sub-1? That's 14+ TPS... I can't do much better than sub-1.2.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 28, 2015)

TDM said:


> Sub-1? That's 14+ TPS... I can't do much better than sub-1.2.



Loose cube lets you do watever tf u want.


----------



## ClovisKoo (Mar 29, 2015)

R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D B2 U' R2 B U' F R' F L B' U' R2 D


----------



## TDM (Mar 29, 2015)

ClovisKoo said:


> R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D B2 U' R2 B U' F R' F L B' U' R2 D


10.35

y' // Inspection (P1+2 skip)
R U2 R' U' R U' F' U F // P3 (setup P4) (9/9)
U' R' U' R // P4 (4/13)
U U2 R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // CUL (13/26)
U2 y M U2 M' // P1 (4/30)
U2 M' U2 M // P2 (4/34)
y' M2 U M U' M' // EO (5/39)
U2 M' U2 M // ULUR (4/43)
U' M U2 M2 U2 M' U2 // EP (7/50)

50/10.35 = 4.83 TPS

Haven't done PCMS for so long...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 29, 2015)

TDM said:


> 10.35
> 
> y' // Inspection (P1+2 skip)
> R U2 R' U' R U' F' U F // P3 (setup P4) (9/9)
> ...



dammit! 10.46...


----------



## Randomno (Mar 29, 2015)

D L2 U2 R F D' R' B' U B' R2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 D2 F L2 U2

Definitely should've been PB.

x2 y
F2 R' F' D' R2 L // cross
U' R' U R // first pair
U' R U' R' // second pair
U2 L U' L' // third pair
d R U R' U R U' R' // fourth pair
6 move OLL (FULULF)
J perm


----------



## mycube (Mar 30, 2015)

wtf, planned was "just" a doublexcross
L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B' L' U R U' B L B2 D

y' L' D' L' D U' F U' R2 U F R - F2L 
F R U R' U' F' U
and E-Perm


----------



## mafergut (Mar 30, 2015)

mycube said:


> wtf, planned was "just" a doublexcross
> L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B' L' U R U' B L B2 D
> 
> y' L' D' L' D U' F U' R2 U F R - F2L
> ...



Oh, holy sh....! What time? Anyway I couldn't possibly plan an 11-move XXcross during inspection. I'm terribly bad at non-trivial crosses (more than 4-6 moves).


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 30, 2015)

7.771 B2 D L2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 R F D U' B2 F D' R' B' D R2
x' z
R' D' r' F
R U R'

Rest is easy, I just failed.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 31, 2015)

R2 D B2 D' F2 U' B2 D L2 D' U R' F2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 U'

This really should have been a PB, but I panicked...

x2 D' R' D' // EOLine
U L' U L U L U' L' // Left Block
R U' R U' R' U R U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' // Right Block
F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' // COLL
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // EPLL


----------



## TDM (Mar 31, 2015)

AlphaSheep said:


> R2 D B2 D' F2 U' B2 D L2 D' U R' F2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 U'


The F2L I did:
x2
D' R' D'
R U2 R'
L' U2 L
U2 L U' L'
R' U2 R U' R' U' R U R'

wtf... haven't done ZZ for a while so I didn't do very well either. That would've been a sub-10 if I'd have practised ZZ within the last month


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Mar 31, 2015)

U2 L F D2 F D U2 F' R2 L' D2 B' F L' U2 D B2 D' R B2 D2 L B' D L

100% legit speedsolve.

x' y2
R2 U' F2 R F U y R' U' R' F // XCross
U2 F' U F R U' R' d' L U L' U' r' F r //2nd and 3rd pairs
U R U R' //4th pair setup
U F' U' F U R U2 R'//VLS
U' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' U//PLL 

lost time.

crubing.fishnet.agl


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 31, 2015)

8.731 D L2 D L2 U B2 L' F U L' B2 R B2 F' D' L

16 move scramble


----------



## Myachii (Apr 2, 2015)

Wat

Accidentally made a triple x cross.. I originally aimed for a single x cross, then whilst unknowingly building the second pair, I saw the third pair so put it in as well. I was looking for pair pieces like "wut" lol

alg.cubing.net


----------



## TDM (Apr 2, 2015)

45. 10.65 L2 U L2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 U F2 D2 R' D' L' F2 D2 B' D2 L U' R'

One of my worst CFOP solves in a while.

D // 222 (1/1)
R r U r' // 223-one corner (4/5)
R U D R U R' D' // 223 (7/12)
U R2 // XX-cross (2/14)
U2 R' U R // F2L-3 (4/18)
U' R U R' U2 R U R' // F2L-4 (8/26)
S R U R' U' R' F R f' // OLLCP (9/35)
U2 // PLL skip (1/36)

3.38 TPS...

77. 12.22 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 D R2 L2 U2 F D' B2 R B' R F2 D2 F' L U

y' U R U' r' U [l' R'] U' F2 // XX-cross *(8/8)*


----------



## PBCubing (Apr 3, 2015)

Easiest 2x2 scramble generated by CSTimer
R U' R F2 R' U R F2 R2


----------



## Randomno (Apr 3, 2015)

PBCubing said:


> Easiest 2x2 scramble generated by CSTimer
> R U' R F2 R' U R F2 R2



Not really, it's easy to one look but not as fast as a 4 mover.


----------



## JamesDanko (Apr 4, 2015)

2x2

R' U2 R' U R U R U2 R U' R' F


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 4, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Not really, it's easy to one look but not as fast as a 4 mover.



Well I got a 0.89 but im not too good at 2x2 and my J-perms are pretty slow. Lets see chris do this.


----------



## TDM (Apr 4, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Well I got a 0.89 but im not too good at 2x2 and my J-perms are pretty slow. Lets see chris do this.


stackmat?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 4, 2015)

TDM said:


> stackmat?



Dont have one.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 4, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> 2x2
> 
> R' U2 R' U R U R U2 R U' R' F



Thats stupid: 0.54


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 4, 2015)

Found this again and thought it was cool... Probably in my top 10 solves, and also accidentally EO-cross 

10.31 R2 U F2 D B2 D' F2 U' R2 U B2 L D' B2 F2 R2 F R' D L2 U2 

x2 R' F' D' R2 // cross
U' R' U R L' U L // f2l-1
U' R' U' R U2 L U L' // f2l-2
R' U R // f2l-3
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // f2l-4
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 // COLL (PLL skip)


----------



## Iggy (Apr 5, 2015)

3.16 U' L' U' L U' R U R' r b u

lol how did I sup 3 that scramble


----------



## PBCubing (Apr 5, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> 2x2
> 
> R' U2 R' U R U R U2 R U' R' F



Got 0.28
I remember when we were racing and this was the scramble.


----------



## lejitcuber (Apr 7, 2015)

Has anyone got a randomly generated, easier scramble for pyra, It was generated on cstimer in a session of 500 or so.

0.197 U L U' L' B U' R' U R b'


----------



## Berd (Apr 7, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> Has anyone got a randomly generated, easier scramble for pyra, It was generated on cstimer in a session of 500 or so.
> 
> 0.197 U L U' L' B U' R' U R b'


That's crazy!


----------



## TDM (Apr 7, 2015)

42. 9.50 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U F2 U R2 L2 U' F' R D2 F' R' L2 D' F U2 L'

6.60 when I didn't mess up OLLCP and get a badly executed V perm



Spoiler



x2 // Inspection
R' d R U' R2 U' F2 // XX-cross (7/7)
U2 r' F r U2 y' R' U R // Planned to here in inspection
F' U' F U' R U R' // F2L-4 (7/22)
U f R U R' U' f' // EOCPLL (7/29)
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // 2GCOLL (11/40)
U2 // EPLL skip (1/41)


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 9, 2015)

Pyraminx lol. Came from qqtimer
U L U L' B' U' R' U' R l b



Spoiler



0.73 uwr ftw


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 9, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> 0.197 U L U' L' B U' R' U R b'





Ickathu said:


> U L U L' B' U' R' U' R l b



Weirdly similar


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Weirdly similar



Didn't Drew/some other fast guy post something about this scramble a while ago?


----------



## TDM (Apr 9, 2015)

17. 11.34 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 D' B L' F L2 D B R B' U F2 R2

z2
U' L' y L'
U' R' F R2 D' F D

10 move XX-cross, very easy to fingertrick.


----------



## JemFish (Apr 10, 2015)

Corners-only scramble with 5 corners to twist, excluding the buffer.

L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U R2 L2 F' U B R2 U' R2 F U B' U2


----------



## Berd (Apr 10, 2015)

JemFish said:


> Corners-only scramble with 5 corners to twist, excluding the buffer.
> 
> L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U R2 L2 F' U B R2 U' R2 F U B' U2


Ouch! Antisune flip ftw!


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 10, 2015)

D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 B R2 B2 D2 R D L F' L2 U2 L R' D B2 green cross


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 10, 2015)

(8.38)	U R2 B L' B L2 U' R2 U F2 R L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 L' U2
Lol 6 move 3x2x2, 9 move F2L-1
B2 R2 D2 F R F', someone good at FMC try this


----------



## Cale S (Apr 10, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> (8.38)	U R2 B L' B L2 U' R2 U F2 R L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 L' U2
> Lol 6 move 3x2x2, 9 move F2L-1
> B2 R2 D2 F R F', someone good at FMC try this



21 move solution

B2 R2 D2 // 2x2x3
F R F' // F2L - 1
F' U' L' * U L F ** U // to L4C

insert at *: [L' D L, U]
insert at **: [F', L' B2 L]

final solution: B2 R2 D2 F R F2 U' L2 D L U L' D' L B2 L F L' B2 L U (21)


----------



## cashis (Apr 11, 2015)

F' L F' R2 B2 L F D' R' U2 F2 R2 F2 R' D2 L B2 D2 L' B'
dat white cross doe


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 11, 2015)

qqtimer spit out a relatively obvious 6-move pyra solve 
B L' B' L U' L R B


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 12, 2015)

U2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 F D L D2 R U' L2 U2 F2

Solution:

Inspection: z2
XXCross: L' D' F R'
F2L3: L' U L
SV: R U' R' U' R U' R'
PLL: [U']

(Yeah, that was a fake scramble, but it does look pretty realistic at the beginning)


----------



## Berd (Apr 12, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> U2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 F D L D2 R U' L2 U2 F2
> 
> Solution:
> 
> ...


I don't think the scrambles right...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 12, 2015)

Berd said:


> I don't think the scrambles right...



I must have typed it in wrong. I forgot 3 moves:
U2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 B2 U R2 F D L D2 R U' L2 U2 F2
Fixed it.


----------



## Berd (Apr 12, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I must have typed it in wrong. I forgot 3 moves:
> U2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 B2 U R2 F D L D2 R U' L2 U2 F2
> Fixed it.


Hahah that's a cool solution!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 12, 2015)

Berd said:


> Hahah that's a cool solution!



Well yeah it's a cool solution, if a nub like me can sub-3 it. Beat that, Feliks.

(I'm not really that much of a nub...) ↓


----------



## cubetyme (Apr 12, 2015)

L D R D L' D2 U' R D R U R D2 F2 R

I got 12.08


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 12, 2015)

cubetyme said:


> L D R D L' D2 U' R D R U R D2 F2 R
> 
> I got 12.08



I got 13.36, but my cube locked up.

Then I got 12.14, even though my cube locked up again...

And a 13.91... and I got a lock up again...

This is odd.

I can't seem to get a sub-12... I think it is because someone put a water bottle on my cube and it was still wet from being filled up... ah whatever


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Green.
R2 B2 L F2 L' F B' D R2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 R F2 R U2 R 

I got 8.613 on this but had a bad lockup on PLL 
Could have been PB


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 14, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Green.
> R2 B2 L F2 L' F B' D R2 B2 R' B2 R' D2 R F2 R U2 R
> 
> I got 8.613 on this but had a bad lockup on PLL
> Could have been PB



I got a nine something. This scramble isnt that special for roux.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I got a nine something. This scramble isnt that special for roux.



But but
Xcross and free pair


----------



## TDM (Apr 14, 2015)

(Tapatalk won't let me quote)

Penguins: y x U' R2 D = 3 move FB?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 14, 2015)

TDM said:


> (Tapatalk won't let me quote)
> 
> Penguins: y x U' R2 D = 3 move FB?



No cube with me, but what color this on and why did I not see that?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 14, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> But but
> Xcross and free pair



I got 19 with cfop on white though! Teehee


----------



## TDM (Apr 14, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> No cube with me, but what color this on and why did I not see that?


Green block, white on D.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 14, 2015)

F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 U L B2 F' L' D2 U2 L2 D' L F' D2

Using ZZ:
x2 D B' D' R2 L F R' L2 D // EOLine


----------



## Hypocrism (Apr 15, 2015)

D F2 U L2 F2 U L2 D R2 B2 D' R D2 B' D R' U2 B2 L F' U

Amazing double x-cross.


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hypocrism said:


> D F2 U L2 F2 U L2 D R2 B2 D' R D2 B' D R' U2 B2 L F' U
> 
> Amazing double x-cross.



B' D U B' L2 z2 //XX-cross - 5
U L' U L U' F' U' F2 // F2L-1 - 13
U F' U2 L' U' L // F2L - 19
y2 F' L' U' L U F // OLL - 25
PLL skip
lel


----------



## CubeCow (Apr 15, 2015)

OrangeCuber said:


> 2x2
> 
> R' U2 R' U R U R U2 R U' R' F



3 move solution... wow. Is this a WCA scramble?


----------



## TDM (Apr 15, 2015)

CubeCow said:


> 3 move solution... wow. Is this a WCA scramble?


No; the WCA scrambler filters anything less than 4 moves.


----------



## CubeCow (Apr 15, 2015)

TDM said:


> No; the WCA scrambler filters anything less than 4 moves.



Ah.


----------



## darckhitet (Apr 16, 2015)

9.99 broke my PB, i average 15


----------



## darckhitet (Apr 16, 2015)

white cross: 15.91
yellow cross: 22.98

don't know where you scrambled but that bottom cross was tough and i messed up on f2l


----------



## darckhitet (Apr 16, 2015)

16.30


----------



## darckhitet (Apr 16, 2015)

F R' B2 L' U R2 B2 F' R B

8.12
extremely easy


----------



## TDM (Apr 17, 2015)

68. 12.50 R2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 D L2 U B2 F2 R F2 R2 F' U' F2 U R D' R2

8.32 when I did the right CMLL  Would've been my third sub-10 today.


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Apr 18, 2015)

B2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 D' L2 B R' F2 U2 F' U2 B' U2 F' L2 D' This cross though. Try it out. Got 14 on it.


----------



## Suzuha (Apr 18, 2015)

So I got this 2x2 Scramble. Look at the blue face. Good for EG users. 
F2 U' F U' F R2 U' F' U' F'


----------



## Suzuha (Apr 18, 2015)

Another semi completed layer on white.
U F U R' F2 U R' U' R (2x2)
I got 6.40  (LBL).


----------



## Julian (Apr 18, 2015)

6.19 L2 D' F2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 U2 L' B' D2 U R' D' B' L2 R2 U2

x2 R' U' F2 R' D
U y L U L'
U' R' U' R
U2 y' R' U' R

my solve:
U' R' F R F' R U' R'
r U R' U R U2 r'

alternate:
R U2 R' U' F R' F' R U


----------



## Suzuha (Apr 18, 2015)

So I got 2.56 with LBL on 2x2.  Not the most efficient solve, but whatever.

Scramble: R F' R' U2 F R U2 R U2
z y' // inspection
F' y' U' R U' R' // First layer
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
14 moves 5.45TPS
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Suzuha (Apr 18, 2015)

Another easy looking scramble for 2x2.
U2 R2 U F U F' R2 F' R2 U2


----------



## TDM (Apr 18, 2015)

GoldenOak said:


> Scramble: R F' R' U2 F R U2 R U2
> z y' // inspection
> F' y' U' R U' R' // First layer


Alternative layer: z y2 U2 R', 2 moves.

U2 L2 B2 D2 F' U2 B' D2 U2 R F' R' D' U' F' D' B2 L' D2 F'
x2
U2 B R' U' R' L2
U' R' U R U y R' U' R
F R' F' R // F2L (18)
f R U R' U' f'
U2 R2 U' R F R' U R2 U' R' F' R
R U R' U' M' U R U' r'

solutions like these are why my LL is so slow


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 21, 2015)

One of these scrambles from Prisma really stands out...


----------



## Iggy (Apr 21, 2015)

(0.67) U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'

first sub WR lel


----------



## mafergut (Apr 21, 2015)

AlphaSheep said:


> One of these scrambles from Prisma really stands out...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/xV2UPg1.png



1760 is just 14 moves long but I have tried and it doesn't look like trivial to solve or easy to XXcross or anything like that.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 21, 2015)

F2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 U F' R2 F2 L2 U2 R D' R2 D2 F' U2. I didn't even get THAT good of a time.It was sub 20 (which is pretty good for me) but should have been a lot faster


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 23, 2015)

2 move red cross D2 L2 F2 D2 B' L2 B' U2 L2 B D L2 R2 D B R2 B D R


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 23, 2015)

3x3 scramble: U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B L U B R' D2 R B2 D R'

2-move white cross unless I scrambled my cube wrong.


----------



## WayneMigraine (Apr 24, 2015)

Roux: F' L2 D' B2 R2 B R L F L2 F2 R' L' D2 L U2 F2 L F2 D2


----------



## BboyArchon (Apr 24, 2015)

I just couldn't believe this scramble. Just take a look at it and if any FMC expert want to try, sub20 should be easy :O

R2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' L B' D2 F' R D' R' F2 U2

Got it from Nanotimer+


----------



## TDM (Apr 24, 2015)

BboyArchon said:


> I just couldn't believe this scramble. Just take a look at it and if any FMC expert want to try, sub20 should be easy :O
> 
> R2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' L B' D2 F' R D' R' F2 U2
> 
> Got it from Nanotimer+


z2
F L F2 R2 F R F' R // Pairs
M U2 M'
U' S' U' S // Two cross edges
U' M' U2 M U2 M' U' M // EOF2L
U' r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r' // ZBLL

well that was a weird solve
31 STM


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 24, 2015)

L R L B R B' R' L' U' L B skewb

2 move layer into sledge, with cancellations, 4 moves.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 25, 2015)

consecutive solves, both have 2x2x1s.
7. 11.60 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 B2 R' B F L' U' L2 R' F D' F2 
8. (13.91) D' L2 U F2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 B U F2 D' L B2 U L F R'


----------



## AndersB (Apr 25, 2015)

B' U2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 F U' L2 U F' D2 L B2 D' B



Spoiler



F' R B L' B L B2 R' M' B2 M B //Triple x-cross

x2 B' R F L' F U' B U L F L' B' L F R' M' F2 M F //Quadruple x-cross


----------



## ClovisKoo (Apr 26, 2015)

L2 R2 D U2 R2 U B2 L2 F L2 U' L B L R' D' R' U L'

x2
L F' R' F' B

wut


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 27, 2015)

CSTimer: 2x2: U F' U2 F R F' U2 F U2 1.75

Inspection: [z' y]
First layer: []
CLL: [R U' L' U R' U' L U]


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Apr 29, 2015)

U F2 D2 F L2 D2 F' L2 B2 F' L' U' R D L2 U' B R U

I love easy crosses. Why do they seem to hardly ever come up?


----------



## Hssandwich (May 1, 2015)

Lol skub
(1.03)	L R L' U' R U' B' U R' U' R

Edit: another lol 1.47	L R L U L' R' L' B' L' R' U 

z y F' L F y L' F' L F 

y and z may be the wrong way round, could be z' or y'

EDIT2. Lol not another
1.53)	L R B L' R B L' B' L' R' L' 

r F' f' F f


----------



## Cale S (May 3, 2015)

D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' U' B' L F2 U R' U2 B D' F'

x2 y2 
F' R2 D2 F
L' U' L 
y R U' R'
y' U R U R'

14 move F2L in a speedsolve lol


----------



## pdilla (May 3, 2015)

Cale S said:


> D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' U' B' L F2 U R' U2 B D' F'



z2 // inspection
F' R2 D2 F // xcross + bad pair
L' U' L // pair 2
y R U' R' // pair 3
y' U R *U2* R' *U2* // setup
F' U' F U' R U' *R'* // VLS
*R'* Lw' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B' // PLL
alg.cubing.net

32 HTM

had to try it.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 3, 2015)

pdilla said:


> z2 // inspection
> F' R2 D2 F // xcross + bad pair
> L' U' L // pair 2
> y R U' R' // pair 3
> ...



dammit i got 44 stm....


----------



## TDM (May 3, 2015)

pdilla said:


> F' U' F U' R U' *R'* // VLS
> *R'* Lw' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B' // PLL


Doesn't the Lw' cancel with the R's too?


----------



## Michael Womack (May 3, 2015)

Easy cube shape scramble for Square-1 (1,5) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (3,3) / (3,-3) / (6,5) / (3,0) / (-3,-5) / (0,3) / (-3,3) / (5,4) / (0,6) / (6,6) / (6,0) / (1,-1) /


----------



## Hssandwich (May 3, 2015)

pdilla said:


> z2 // inspection
> F' R2 D2 F // xcross + bad pair
> L' U' L // pair 2
> y R U' R' // pair 3
> ...


Insert it!


----------



## ryanj92 (May 5, 2015)

(5.31) UR1+ UL4+ U3+ R1+ D2+ ALL6+ y2 UR4+ U4+ R5+ UR DR UL

y2
(-2,0)
Uddd (4,0)
UdUd (4,0)
UUUd (1,0)
y2
dUdd (3,0)
UUdd (1,0)
UUUd (-1,0)
UdUU (2,0)
UUUU (6,0)


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (May 5, 2015)

Broke my record... Full step... But check out this scramble.


----------



## David0794 (May 5, 2015)

7.51 U F2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' B2 U L2 U L F U2 F R B' R2 U F2

8.55 R2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 D L2 D2 B' U B' R' D' R' U B (Double X-Cross B' U R' U r2)

U2 F U2 R2 F' L2 R2 B F2 D2 L2 D' L U B2 D U2 B2 L B R2 --> blue side (if you want to have it on white, do x before scrambling). Hard scramble if you decide to use that cross!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 5, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Broke my record... Full step... But check out this scramble.http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b...C-8617-478E-8D71-DF8F894AA9A7_zpsx1hwvqzs.png



19.08 cfop lol thats how u know its an easy scramble


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (May 6, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 19.08 cfop lol thats how u know its an easy scramble



19.08? That wasn't your time was it?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 6, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> 19.08? That wasn't your time was it?



no it was. CFOP pb. My LL system is absolute crap: edge control, COLL, EPLL.


----------



## Hssandwich (May 6, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Broke my record... Full step... But check out this scramble.http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b...C-8617-478E-8D71-DF8F894AA9A7_zpsx1hwvqzs.png



x2 y' U2 R2
U' L U' L' R U' R'
L' U2 L U' y' L' U L
U y' L' U L
U' y R U R'
U2 R' F R U R' U' F' U R
U' L' U2 U L' U2 R U' L U R'
U'


----------



## Hssandwich (May 6, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Broke my record... Full step... But check out this scramble.http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b...C-8617-478E-8D71-DF8F894AA9A7_zpsx1hwvqzs.png



x2 y' U2 R2
U' L U' L' R U' R'
L' U2 L U' y' L' U L
U y' L' U L
U' y R U R'
U2 R' F R U R' U' F' U R
U' L' U2 U L' U2 R U' L U R'
U'


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 6, 2015)

1 move XCross + ready made pair???????????

D' U' B2 L2 U D F' B' D B' D' L2 U' D2 B' U2 B' R' U' L2 F2 L2 F' D2 L'

9.96 on this (PB by almost a second)
I literally jumped out of my chair when I saw the yellow side.


----------



## TDM (May 6, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> 1 move XCross + ready made pair???????????
> 
> D' U' B2 L2 U D F' B' D B' D' L2 U' D2 B' U2 B' R' U' L2 F2 L2 F' D2 L'
> 
> ...


lol 5.18 first attempt

x2 y' // Inspection
[D' // X-cross (1/1)
U] R U' R' // F2L-2 (3/4)
U L U2 L' y' R U' R' // F2L-3 (7/11) (Planned to here in inspection)
U2 y' R U' R' U F' L' U' L F // VHLS (10/21)
R U R' U R U2 R' U2 // 2GLL (8/29)


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 6, 2015)

TDM said:


> lol 5.18 first attempt
> 
> x2 y' // Inspection
> [D' // X-cross (1/1)
> ...



The only reason why I got a 9.96 was because I still use two-look OLL


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 6, 2015)

TDM said:


> lol 5.18 first attempt
> 
> x2 y' // Inspection
> [D' // X-cross (1/1)
> ...



ok that solve is ridiculous! GJ!


----------



## ryanj92 (May 7, 2015)

why did i have to fail this scramble

DR3- DL2- UL1- U1+ R4- D2- L1- ALL3- y2 UR3+ U3- UR

z'
UUdd (-3,0)
UUUd (3,0)
x2 z'
(-5,0)
dUdU (4,0)
UUdU (-2,0)
UUUd (4,0)
dUUU (-1,0)
UUUU (3,0)

4.18 stackmat on first not fail attempt


----------



## mafergut (May 7, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> 1 move XCross + ready made pair???????????
> 
> D' U' B2 L2 U D F' B' D B' D' L2 U' D2 B' U2 B' R' U' L2 F2 L2 F' D2 L'
> 
> ...



C'mon!!!! I did a 12.38 on 1st try and it was not even a fluent solve. I could have made much better, close to sub-10. All in all it would be my PB full-step by more than 2 seconds and even beats my lucky PB by 0.1. I wish I one day get a scramble similar to this 

EDIT: 9.48 at 2nd try. Had I done this during one of my training sessions and achieved a sub-10 full-step PB I would have surely fainted.

EDIT2: And after 2 or 3 more tries where I screwed the G-perm badly, I got an 8.28.

My solve:

y' // Inspection
D' // Cross + F2L-1
U R U' R' // F2L-2
y' R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L-3
y' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2-4
U H-OLL
U G-perm


----------



## TDM (May 7, 2015)

39. 10.56 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' B' L' U F2 L2 F' D B' U B'

y x'
U' M' U2 r B'
U M2 U2 R U R
U M' U2 R U' R'

4 second F2B (17 moves) with slow turning, 10.56 second solve in total with slow turning.


----------



## AndersB (May 7, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> 1 move XCross + ready made pair???????????
> 
> D' U' B2 L2 U D F' B' D B' D' L2 U' D2 B' U2 B' R' U' L2 F2 L2 F' D2 L'
> 
> ...



Lol, got 4.65 on that, first try xD

y' D' U2 R U2 R' // X-cross and F2L 2
U L' U L U' y' L' U L // F2L 3
R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L 4
Lw' U R D' R' U' R D x' U2 // COLL+EPLL-skip


----------



## Bindedsa (May 8, 2015)

6.636 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 D' F' D2 F' U' F2 D2 U L' U' L'

y2 x
U2 F2 R U2 l // XXcross 
y' R U R' U R U' R' // F2l-3
r' F r U2 F R U R' F' // F2L-4 / OLS
U' l U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL

4.9 Second try, stupid pll recognition.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 9, 2015)

I don't even 
1. 8.52 R2 B L2 B L2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 F2 U B' U2 R U R' F D U' R

EDIT: Oh my word...
5. (13.70) F R U' D2 F U' F' R2 U D2 R2 B2 U2 B D2 F D2 B U2 B' 

this is OH

x y D U L2 U L U' L' F//XXcross


----------



## kinch2002 (May 10, 2015)

(11:11:57 AM) kinch2002: D' R2 B L' D' B D2 B' R' F2 L2 D2 F U2 B L2 B' R2 D2 F
(11:12:03 AM) kinch2002: omg Lithuanian flag on one side


----------



## Hong Seungbin (May 10, 2015)

6.12 R2 B2 U2 B D2 R2 F L2 R2 B R2 D L B' R2 B' L' F' D2 U' 
orange cross, 1 pair solved


----------



## Hong Seungbin (May 10, 2015)

1. 6.74 D2 B2 L B2 L D2 L B2 R U2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 L U' B' U' L 
fullstep. 42moves


----------



## TDM (May 10, 2015)

29. 12.93 R2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U B L U B L' B2 R' F

z2
F U' R2 B2
R U' R'
R' U R U' L' U' M' B' l
L U' L' U F R U' R' F'


----------



## Tao Yu (May 10, 2015)

TDM said:


> 29. 12.93 R2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U B L U B L' B2 R' F
> 
> z2
> F U' R2 B2
> ...



Double x-cross: x2 y' D' R' F D R2 U' L2 

Only planned an xcross. Got the double xcross by luck. Failed an A perm and got 8.6x


----------



## guysensei1 (May 12, 2015)

F2* 3r' 3l r' L l R' *3d L2 U' F2 d' F' b 3f2 U 3r' B' 3l R' l L 3f R l 3l2 d R f2 B R' L2 u' L2 3d' 3f2 3b2 r2 3u D' 3r' r2 3d2 f' 3d' 3b D2 r D L2 3l U2 F' R' 3b' 3d' d' f2 b' 3l L b2 L 3b2 r' u2 D2 B' d2 L' b2 3l' u2 3l' F2 3u' L2 F D' d 3d2 B u 3l B2 3l' D l f2 3d2 U2 L d2 3f 3l B u2 f B u

All layers on one slice are moved lel


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 12, 2015)

0.94 U' R U2 F R' F2 U' R' U' 
lol 2x2


----------



## Bigsandful (May 13, 2015)

R2 L D R' U' L' U B F2 L' F2 D2 R2 L' F2 B2 D' - 12.67

I am a 24 second averager, that is how good this scramble is
this scramble could literally break the internet. best one on this thread by far
simple cross, and 3 pre built pairs.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 13, 2015)

Bigsandful said:


> R2 L D R' U' L' U B F2 L' F2 D2 R2 L' F2 B2 D' - 12.67
> 
> I am a 24 second averager, that is how good this scramble is
> this scramble could literally break the internet. best one on this thread by far
> simple cross, and 3 pre built pairs.



I'm not seeing it.

EDIT: OH singles are lel
1. 10.76 R B2 L' D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R' D' F' U L D' F D B L' U' 
F L' z' L' U L 
z' U z' U' L2 U
x U L' U' L U' L' U
z U z' U L' U' z U2 L' U L
U2 y L' U L U' L' U L U2 L' U L
U2 F' L' U L U L' U' L F


----------



## joshsailscga (May 13, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I'm not seeing it.



R2 L D R' U' L' U B F2 L' F2 D2 R2 L' F2 B2 D'

z2 F L B R2 D' // Cross
R U' R' U y L' U L // 1st pair
y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' R U' R' y U' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' // PLL


----------



## guysensei1 (May 13, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> R2 L D R' U' L' U B F2 L' F2 D2 R2 L' F2 B2 D'
> 
> z2 F L B R2 D' // Cross
> R U' R' U y L' U L // 1st pair
> ...


There aren't 3 pre built pairs.

EDIT: I did get this though
z2 F L B R2 D' // Cross
y' R' U R' F R F' R//pair1
y' R' F U' R U' F'//multislot+ set up 4th pair
U2 L D l' U' l D' L2 U' L//VHLS+OCLL skip
U perm


----------



## Bigsandful (May 13, 2015)

if you solve white cross then do green orange pair there are 3 built pairs in the wrong slots upside down


----------



## Bindedsa (May 13, 2015)

8.662 F2 U R2 B2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 D R2 B U R D' U' F2 D' R F2 D' U2

x2
F2 L U' R U' R' D2 U R' F R2


----------



## AlexMaass (May 14, 2015)

5. (17.58) F U2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 R2 U2 F D F L2 F' D' F2 D' 

okay wtf


----------



## Bindedsa (May 14, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> 5. (17.58) F U2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 R2 U2 F D F L2 F' D' F2 D'



What timer were you using?


----------



## AlexMaass (May 14, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> What timer were you using?



csTimer, WCA -> 3x3


----------



## guysensei1 (May 14, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> 5. (17.58) F U2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 R2 U2 F D F L2 F' D' F2 D'
> 
> okay wtf



Rooooooooooooux


----------



## ClovisKoo (May 15, 2015)

2. 11.81 D2 L F2 B2 U R2 U2 F' L F R2 U2 B' R2 F' U2 D2 B' L2 U2 
wat


----------



## Michael Womack (May 15, 2015)

This is odd (3,-1) / (-2,6) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,-2) / (2,5) / (6,-4) / *(6,6) / (6,6) / (6,6)* / (1,2) / (0,4) / (-5,6) / QQtimer is weird sometimes. Here is a screen shot of the scramble


----------



## Julian (May 15, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> This is odd (3,-1) / (-2,6) / (3,-3) / (3,6) / (0,-3) / (-3,-2) / (2,5) / (6,-4) / *(6,6) / (6,6) / (6,6)* / (1,2) / (0,4) / (-5,6) / QQtimer is weird sometimes. Here is a screen shot of the scramble
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Y4OIpqh.png


Use random state.


----------



## Michael Womack (May 15, 2015)

Julian said:


> Use random state.



Why?


----------



## Julian (May 15, 2015)

ftm scrambles are disproportionately easy, with random state you get a truly random scramble


----------



## quickalt (May 16, 2015)

L F' L2 B' R2 F U2 L2 R2 B' L2 B' L R2 D' F2 L' B2 R' F'


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (May 16, 2015)

47. 18.853 D2 R2 B2 D U F2 D B2 F2 U' B' L B' L2 D2 F' D2 R D'

cross on yellow gives easy last layer for me

EDIT

100. 20.598 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R F2 R B2 L' D' R' D F' D' U L D R' U

white cross


----------



## Mia (May 16, 2015)

Once I was practicing LL and I got a pretty easy scramble: U'. xd


----------



## Myachii (May 16, 2015)

Wow... can someone tell me the possibility of this occurring?

I just got a 4x4 scramble with both white and yellow centres solved and one white edge solved too..
This is the scramble:

Rw2 L B' R Uw D F' U' F D' B2 R2 Uw U R B D B' L' R2 Uw L Fw2 Uw2 B2 D2 B' Uw2 D' F2 Uw' D' F Uw' R Uw2 L' D2 F2 D


----------



## Bindedsa (May 17, 2015)

7.554 R2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' B' D2 L2 U' L' U2 F R' D L U

x' z
r' F' R' D U L2 D2
U' R U R'

11 move F2L-1 in a speedsolve


----------



## Michael Womack (May 18, 2015)

easy pyraminx scramble U' R' U R' L' U L' U r b u


----------



## AlphaSheep (May 18, 2015)

U2 R2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' L' D B2 L' F L B2 L'

2x2x1 already built, and EO in 1 move.


----------



## notfeliks (May 19, 2015)

R2 B U2 F' D2 B' U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L R F' L D' L2 R' U L U2

doing z2 x' D R' L' B' D' for the cross leaves the whole second layer solved. Noticed it during the solve, wasn't intentionally done.


----------



## BboyArchon (May 19, 2015)

notfeliks said:


> R2 B U2 F' D2 B' U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L R F' L D' L2 R' U L U2
> 
> doing z2 x' D R' L' B' D' for the cross leaves the whole second layer solved. Noticed it during the solve, wasn't intentionally done.



That was funny!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 20, 2015)

7.58 F R' D2 U R2 U R2 L' F' U R2 L' B' D' L F' R2 F' U' F B D2 F2 B D'

z2 y 
L' D' F' R2 y R' U R u'//XXcross (8/8)
y U2 L U L2 U L U'//F2L-3 + F2L-4 setup (7/15)
y L U2 F' U' L' U L F L'//LS+LL (9/24)

This is not FMC. It's a speedsolve. Apart from cancelling moves and writing rotations differently, that solution is exactly what I did. Here's the solve as executed.


----------



## charmrence (May 20, 2015)

qqtimer gave me this lolscramble: 
U' D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' R F2 L2 U L' D B2 L2 R' D2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 B L' B2

3 move cross and 2 pairs already made


----------



## Bindedsa (May 22, 2015)

7.332 D B2 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 D L2 U' B2 L' U' B2 U' L B' U2 B2 U' R2

y2
L2 U R2 U R' L' U' L* U' R U R' D 

XXXcross in a speedsolve, I only planned up the the * just happened to catch the last corner while solving.


----------



## GuRoux (May 22, 2015)

7.39 B2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 U' L' F' R2 B' F' R2 U' L B' D2 U'
ZBLL, LSE skip?!
z' y' 
U2 M2 B 
r' U R U2 r U2 M r' U' r U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' 
U L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' 
U 
stm: 37
tps: 5.01


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 22, 2015)

GuRoux said:


> 7.39 B2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 U' L' F' R2 B' F' R2 U' L B' D2 U'
> ZBLL, LSE skip?!
> z' y'
> U2 M2 B
> ...



thats insane... did u recognize it before you did it? If not, I expect you had a huge pause at the end. You could've done so much better with that solution though!


----------



## GuRoux (May 22, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> thats insane... did u recognize it before you did it? If not, I expect you had a huge pause at the end. You could've done so much better with that solution though!



yeah, not too bad, saw it right away, took about .5-1 seconds.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 23, 2015)

skewb is fun
1. 2.39 L B R U' L' U L B'


----------



## Oatch (May 23, 2015)

Not spectacular, but this scramble popped up while I was doing some solves:

L2 R2 U B2 F D U2 F D2 L2 R2 B' F' D' U R2 U2 B2 U L' R F U B' R

x2 B R2 L D F R' D' //EOLine (7)
U' L U' L' U' R' U2 R U R U2 L U2 L2 //Left Block (14)
U' R2 U R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R //Right Block + COLL skip (10)
U y M2 U M U2 M' U M2 //EPLL (8)

39 STM


----------



## mns112 (May 24, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 0.94 U' R U2 F R' F2 U' R' U'
> lol 2x2


0.78
speedstacks


----------



## mns112 (May 24, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> skewb is fun
> 1. 2.39 L B R U' L' U L B'



2.41


----------



## guysensei1 (May 24, 2015)

Obviously not comp legal but I got a 1.663 on this
U B R L R L' B' L' R'
Skewb


----------



## mns112 (May 24, 2015)

R2 U' R2 D' L2 D' R2 D' U' F2 R2 L' B2 U2 B' L' R' B2 F D L


----------



## mns112 (May 24, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Obviously not comp legal but I got a 1.663 on this
> U B R L R L' B' L' R'
> Skewb



1.209


----------



## mpcuber1 (May 25, 2015)

13.91 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R D2 U2 R B2 L2 B' D L F2 R' B' L B2 U
Very easy cross and pairs formed when I was creating other pairs a couple times.


----------



## qaz (May 25, 2015)

kind of cool multislotting

(8.73) R B' D' F R U2 R2 F' D' F D2 F' B' R2 B D2 B R2 U2 L2

y'
R' B' //cross
y' D U' R' U' R D' //first two pairs
etc.


----------



## Julian (May 25, 2015)

7.07 F2 D L2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' R F2 R2 D' F D' B2 U L

Wow


----------



## mns112 (May 25, 2015)

qaz said:


> kind of cool multislotting
> 
> (8.73) R B' D' F R U2 R2 F' D' F D2 F' B' R2 B D2 B R2 U2 L2
> 
> ...



I got a PLL skip too
y'
R' B' //cross
y' D U' R' U' R D' //first two pairs
L' U L U2 L' U L //third pair
U2 L2 L U2 L' y R' U2 R U2 R' U R// last pair
U2 f R U R' U' f' r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r'// weird OLL
U2//AUF


----------



## henrysavich (May 25, 2015)

Do we do clock scrambles here, cause I just got my first sub 10 on this one-
UR4- DR3+ DL5- UL6+ U2- R1+ D4- L5- ALL6+ y2 U0+ R0+ D4+ L0+ ALL0+


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 25, 2015)

wow lol 3x3

(7.34) F2 R2 F D2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 F' D2 R' U' L' B' U' L D F U2


----------



## Hssandwich (May 25, 2015)

Every piece is permuted lol
(3.94)	F2 R F' R2 F2 U F' R F


----------



## Hssandwich (May 25, 2015)

Every piece is permuted lol
(3.94)	F2 R F' R2 F2 U F' R F


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 27, 2015)

U' B' R' B2 U' B' R D' B D' B' D' L' F2 D B' U D2 F U B2 F' D' R' B'

z2 y 
U' R' F E R' U R u
*y U F R' F' R F R F'*

A fun and unusual XXcross. It wasn't particularly fast, but worth posting here nonetheless. I don't usually get to double hedgeslammer during F2L. xD


----------



## XTowncuber (May 27, 2015)

U R' B R B' U' B U' u'

.86


----------



## willtri4 (May 28, 2015)

Had a 14.61 single PB off this. I average 35ish.

(3, 0) / (6, -6) / (5, -6) / (6, -2) / (0, -6) / (6, -6) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -3) / (1, -1) / (6, -6) / (2, 0) / (2, -1) /



Spoiler



(3, 3) / //Cubeshape
(6, -1) / //CO+EO
(-2, 0) / (3, -3) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / // CP
(-5, 3) / (0, 3) / (-1, -1) / (1, -2) / // EP
(-4, -3) // AUF/ADF


----------



## TDM (May 29, 2015)

D2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 L' R' U2 F2 R' D' L2 D L' F U' L2 F' L'

y2 x // Inspection
D2 r U2 r2 // F2B-1 (*4*/4)
U' R y R2 F // F2B-2 (*4*/8)
U R2 U' R' // F2B-3 (*4*/12)
U2 M2 U R' // F2B-4 (*4*/16)
U2 r U' L' D L U r' B' // CMLL (9/25) // not going to be 4 moves, obviously
U M U' M // EO (*4*/29)
U M' U2 M' // ULUR (*4*/33)
U M U2 M // EP (*4*/37)


----------



## cashis (May 29, 2015)

B' U2 R F' L' F' R2 U L' U2 B2 R2 U2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 U D


----------



## ryanj92 (May 30, 2015)

U L B' U B' U' B L' B r u

lol


----------



## TDM (May 30, 2015)

23. 10.33 U R2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 L' D R B D' U2 R2 D R F' D2
D' L D F' U R' U2 R2 M' U' r // F2B (11/11)
U F r' U r' U2 r' F2 r // CMLL (9/20)
U M' U' M / U M' U2 M' / U M' U2 M' // LSE (12/32)

awful execution, so many lockups and pauses

Editing old post so I don't post one scramble per post

68. 10.38 F2 R2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 D' U2 L2 U' R U B2 R D2 B' D2 U2 L D'
x2 y'
U' R [B' F] L D' L
U' R' U R y' L F' L' d R // F2L-1+2 (9)
U2 L U' L2 U B L B' // F2L-3+4+OLL (8/17)
U R2 F R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2

23 moves up to PLL

E: 2 move ETM Rouxblock
84. 11.40 R2 D F2 D R2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 L B' D R2 B U F' R L2 B'


----------



## cashis (May 30, 2015)

2.94 L' R B' R B U R U' l' r b' u


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (May 30, 2015)

TDM said:


> 23. 10.33 U R2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 L' D R B D' U2 R2 D R F' D2
> D' L D F' U R' U2 R2 M' U' r // F2B (11/11)
> U F r' U r' U2 r' F2 r // CMLL (9/20)
> U M' U' M / U M' U2 M' / U M' U2 M' // LSE (12/32)
> ...



7.71


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 2, 2015)

7.348 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 U R2 U' B U B2 D R2 U' F2 R B D

U R' F R y R2 U' R U D2 L2 // XXcross
y' R U' R' U R U R' // F2L 3
r' F2 r U2 y' R U' R' // F2L 4 / EO
U2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U R' U' R U' R' // ZBLL


----------



## mafergut (Jun 2, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 7.348 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 U R2 U' B U B2 D R2 U' F2 R B D
> 
> U R' F R y R2 U' R U D2 L2 // XXcross
> y' R U' R' U R U R' // F2L 3
> ...



Planned in inspection up to...? I ask just to know if it is a wow! or a WOW!! I always end up with my eyes wide open with the X & XX crosses you and others in the forum can find. I struggle even with the simplest of X-crosses.

Also the EO you used is not an alg or anything just a trick that you know to flip the unoriented edge, right?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 2, 2015)

(8.10) D' R2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 F' L2 R' B2 D' U2 F L U' B' 
yellow cross


----------



## Ollie (Jun 2, 2015)

1. 8.12 (6,6) / (3,6) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (0,-3) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (3,-3) /


----------



## TDM (Jun 2, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 1. 8.12 (6,6) / (3,6) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (0,6) / (0,6) / (0,-3) / (3,6) / (-3,6) / (6,0) / (6,3) / (0,-3) / (3,6) / (6,6) / (3,-3) /


Is that random state?


----------



## Ollie (Jun 2, 2015)

TDM said:


> Is that random state?



Yep

Edit: I think. qqTimer is set to random state, but it does look like a FTM scramble


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 2, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Planned in inspection up to...? I ask just to know if it is a wow! or a WOW!! I always end up with my eyes wide open with the X & XX crosses you and others in the forum can find. I struggle even with the simplest of X-crosses.
> 
> Also the EO you used is not an alg or anything just a trick that you know to flip the unoriented edge, right?



Yeah, it was planned in inspection. The EO wasn't an alg I just did an extra U to place the missoriented edge in the slot so that when I rotated it would be oriented.


----------



## IllegalLaws (Jun 3, 2015)

B' F2 D2 R' B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 B' L2 D L2 D B' L2

Double x-cross + 1, could probably be a triple x-cross.

Generated by CStimer


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 3, 2015)

IllegalLaws said:


> B' F2 D2 R' B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 B' L2 D L2 D B' L2



y
R D' R2 F' U2 R' F R F2 L' F // xxxxcross
r' U' R U' R' U2 r U r' F2 r U r' F r // 1LLL


----------



## mafergut (Jun 4, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> y
> R D' R2 F' U2 R' F R F2 L' F // xxxxcross
> r' U' R U' R' U2 r U r' F2 r U r' F r // 1LLL



Eyes & mouth wide open


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 4, 2015)

weirdness again
D R L' U D' F R' D F2 L U F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 F2 

U' R' F B'//cross
y R U' R' U R' U' R//f2l1
L' U L y' L' U L//f2l2
U2 R' F R F' R' U' R//f2l3
U2 x//sadly I don't know this 1LLL


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 4, 2015)

R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

15 consecutive clockwise moves xD


----------



## NeilH (Jun 4, 2015)

2x2: U' F2 U' R' U F2 U' F U2

Gotta love QQ


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 4, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> weirdness again
> D R L' U D' F R' D F2 L U F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 F2
> 
> U' R' F B'//cross
> ...



U2 F U' R2 D R' U' R D' R2 U F' U'


----------



## willtri4 (Jun 6, 2015)

Skewb 4.52 PB single. My first sub 7.

B U' R U R' B' R' B' L' B' U' B L' R U


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 6, 2015)

14.546 D' U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 U F2 U2 B' F' D' R B2 L F2 U2 R B' U2

x' z
U' F R r F' R U' R' r2 // XXcross

OH and not very fingertrick friendly, so a mediocre time.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jun 7, 2015)

Just got this on Chaotimer working on 2x2. Let me know your times!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Lol2x2
U F R U2 R U2 F U2 R2





ViolaBouquet said:


> U' F' R2



Why doesn't chaotimer have a scramble filter? Surely that isn't too hard to implement?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 9, 2015)

easy clock scramble


----------



## Torch (Jun 9, 2015)

1.60 U R' F' R2 F' R2 F R U' 

Probably one of the first times I've ever one looked a 2x2 solve.

Solution: x' z' R' F R2 U R' U R U2 R'

EDIT: And less than 15 minutes later I get another one:

1.64 F R U R' U' R U R' U' 

Solution: y2 z R U R' U' R U R' U' F'


----------



## Julian (Jun 10, 2015)

F2 L D' R B2 D F D L U2 L2 U' F2 B2 U B2 D R2 D2 F2

funky


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 10, 2015)

Julian said:


> F2 L D' R B2 D F D L U2 L2 U' F2 B2 U B2 D R2 D2 F2
> 
> funky



z2 y'
r U r' R' D R' U2 R U R // XXXcross
U2 y' R' U' R // F2L 4


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 10, 2015)

2gen pyra?
5. 10.61 U' L' U L' U L U L' l r' b' u'


----------



## kirtpro (Jun 12, 2015)

B D2 U2 L2 B R2 D2 F' L2 D R U R' D U' F2 R2 D2


Spoiler



Double X-cross on red

z y'
L' R U2 D2 R' L'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 12, 2015)

kirtpro said:


> B D2 U2 L2 B R2 D2 F' L2 D R U R' D U' F2 R2 D2
> Double X-cross on red
> 
> z y'
> L' R U2 D2 R' L'



z2 y'
M' U2 R r


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 13, 2015)

1. 8.71 D' R F' L U' L U F' L' F2 U F2 U' B2 U L2 D R2 D B2 
y2 U' L2 R2//cross
U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U'//f2l1
U2 L' U L R U R'//f2l2
U' L U2 L' U' L U2 L'//f2l3
U' L F' L' F//f2l4
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R//LL

easy f2l +PLL skip = sub-9


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 13, 2015)

1. 5.58 
UR5+ DR2+ DL2+ UL3- U2- R4- D5- L4- ALL0+ y2 U4+ R3+ D2+ L6+ ALL0+ DL UL

What the ****? It looks pretty average until you actually try it.

Solution: DL2- UR3- UL1- L3- ALLBUTDR6+ x2 UR4+ UL4- L1+ ALLBUTDL5-


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 13, 2015)

Dear csTimer,

I HATE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT THE HELL CS TIMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS COULD HAVE BEEN PB BUT NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

U2 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 B D U2 B2 R F D2 U L' D'


----------



## cashis (Jun 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Dear csTimer,
> 
> I HATE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT THE HELL CS TIMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS COULD HAVE BEEN PB BUT NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> U2 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 R' D2 B D U2 B2 R F D2 U L' D'



reconstruct pls and what happened


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 13, 2015)

cashis said:


> reconstruct pls and what happened



look at the blue side. Why is it not sovled. First block skip plz.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 14, 2015)

1. 13.48 D2 R2 D2 F R2 B' F' D2 L2 D2 F L' B D2 R' B' D' B' U' B2 R2 

y z2 //inspect
U x l' L U L'//interesting Xcross
z' y' U L' U2 L z' U' L' U//cool 2 pairs

OH solve


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 14, 2015)

1. 1.63 U' F' R U F' R U R U' 

Six moves. Loool

EDIT:

1. 1.55 R' U' F' U2 R U' F2 R' U2 

Five moves. This is a weird night for 2x2.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 14, 2015)

1. 1.68 U2 R F R2 U2 F' R' F' U' 

pretty cool


----------



## lejitcuber (Jun 14, 2015)

Dat block doh



R2 F' D2 L D R' F2 L F D' R2 D' L2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' roux colour neutral solvers...


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 14, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> Dat block doh
> 
> 
> 
> R2 F' D2 L D R' F2 L F D' R2 D' L2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' roux colour neutral solvers...



lol wat?
y2 x
r' U r2 R U' r = 6 move F2L-1


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jun 15, 2015)

B2 Rw R2 U2 Fw B Uw U' B L2 F2 L2 U2 Rw F' B D B Fw' Rw2 L2 Fw2 L' F' Rw' F2 Rw' D F2 Fw B2 U R B D2 Fw' U2 B' U' L

White center solved


----------



## willtri4 (Jun 15, 2015)

B2 D2 R' D' B2 L' B2 U B2 R' F2 D' B2 R F2 U2 R U' L D B2 L2 D2 R2 D'

ZZ users will see it.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 15, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> B2 D2 R' D' B2 L' B2 U B2 R' F2 D' B2 R F2 U2 R U' L D B2 L2 D2 R2 D'
> 
> ZZ users will see it.



When you use old style 25 move scrambles, the EO is a lot more likely to be solved

U R D' F2
L U2 R2 U' R2 U L'
U R U' R'
V Perm


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 15, 2015)

(8.52) L' D R2 U2 F' U2 R B F2 U2 D L2 F2 

13 move scramble.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 15, 2015)

Average: 1.40
Best: 0.39
Worst: 3.45
Mean: 1.61
Standard Deviation: 1.16

1: 0.40	U' R' U2
2: (0.39)	F2 U F2
3: (3.45)	F U R2 U F U F2 R F' U2
4: 2.23	R' U' F2 U2 F' R' F2 R2 U
5: 1.59	U' R F' R U R' F R F'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 15, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Average: 1.40
> Best: 0.39
> Worst: 3.45
> Mean: 1.61
> ...



Lol this has to be one of the best averages I have ever seen


----------



## biscuit (Jun 15, 2015)

Well this scramble just happened. 2 move cross plus free pair. Generated by prisma puzzle timer.

L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U L2 U B2 D U' R' B2 D L2 D R2 B' R2 B U'

got a 14.87. PB is is 14.53 (I could have sworn I had a sub 13) I average around 20 seconds


----------



## CubeCow (Jun 15, 2015)

2x2 scramble : R U2 R U F' R F R2 U2 

got my PB with this XD


----------



## TDM (Jun 15, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Well this scramble just happened. 2 move cross *plus free pair*. Generated by prisma puzzle timer.
> 
> L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U L2 U B2 D U' R' B2 D L2 D R2 B' R2 B U'


Just one free pair? 

y2
U2 R2
U2 y R U' R'
U2 y' L U' L'
U' r' F r
y' R' U' R

17 move F2L.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 16, 2015)

1. 13.27 L2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 D' F2 D R2 B2 R B2 R B' F U' B' L R D' 
y' z2
U2 L' U2 z2 y L' l' U l//xcross
U2 z' U' L U L U' L U L' U' L U//f2l2
L U L U' L' z L' U L//f2l3
U2 y L' U' L//f2l4
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L2 U L' U L U2 L'//zbll

OH is cool


----------



## mafergut (Jun 16, 2015)

Lot's of ready-made pairs.

L2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 L D' R' B R2 B' F U2 R' F' 

X-cross: u L' R u R' u B2 u R U2 R'
wat!!!!
Sure somebody will find something much better


----------



## Koenaj (Jun 17, 2015)

D F' R2 D2 F' D' L F' U L2 D2 F2 D B2 U' L2 D F2 D F

Any Petrus users I can satisfy with this scramble?


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 18, 2015)

R' D B' R2 F' D L' F' D' F2 U L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B

solved cross and free pair.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 20, 2015)

1. DNF U' B U L' F D' R' L2 B L2 U R2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2

Got this while doing BLD... orange cross tho

EDIT: Tried doing it 2H and I got 8.71


----------



## TDM (Jun 21, 2015)

10. 27.08 R2 U R2 U' B2 F2 D F2 D' B2 U' L' B F U2 R' B U L F2 D

Got this during OH. Started by making an X-cross using white cross pieces, on the yellow side. Should've been sub-20 easily.

Next scramble was nice too:
11. 19.07+ R2 D B2 D U' B2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 B' D B R' U F' D U' B' U


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jun 21, 2015)

1090. 5.55 U' R2 U R' U2 R U2 R' U' (2x2) LOL only U and R turns


----------



## rybaby (Jun 22, 2015)

F' D' Dw2 R2 Rw' Dw D' Fw2 Rw B R2 Dw' L2 Fw2 B2 U' B2 R2 Lw2 Bw2 U F2 R' Uw' Bw D' F2 Uw2 D Lw2 U2 B2 F L' Fw' R' Fw' L' Bw' F2 Dw R' L Uw' R Uw Rw Lw2 F2 B2 Fw' R' F' Lw' U2 Lw D' R2 Fw' R2

Seems good for 5BLD


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 23, 2015)

LOOK AT THE BLUE
1. 10.96 B R2 U2 L2 U2 B' F' D2 L2 F' R2 U' L F' L' R2 F U' B2 R2


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jun 23, 2015)

Wut? 1 Move cross+F2l pair


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 24, 2015)

*U' D2 U2* B U2 B R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' D L' F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2

lol cstimer


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 24, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> *U' D2 U2* B U2 B R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' D L' F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2
> 
> lol cstimer



lol i got that too and frank/kavin/guroux didnt notice and he was looking for good blox!


----------



## TDM (Jun 25, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> *U' D2 U2* B U2 B R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' D L' F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2
> 
> lol cstimer


qqTimer and Prisma don't do this


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 25, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> LOOK AT THE BLUE
> 1. 10.96 B R2 U2 L2 U2 B' F' D2 L2 F' R2 U' L F' L' R2 F U' B2 R2



I'm not color neutral, so I got a 13.xx on it but when I rotated so that that happened with white cross I got an 8.79 XD (sub-PB)

Edit: After doing the pairs in a different order I got a 7.87 which is REALLY sub-PB.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 26, 2015)

Insane red/orange centers; I saw the entire F2C on a 5x5 solve. Red and orange both started with a 2x3 block.

B' R' Rw B Rw B' Fw U2 B' R2 D2 B2 L' U2 B U' B2 R2 U2 Rw L' F B D2 L Rw2 R2 D' U2 B U R' F R' D U' B D2 R Rw


----------



## Cale S (Jun 26, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Insane red/orange centers; I saw the entire F2C on a 5x5 solve. Red and orange both started with a 2x3 block.
> 
> B' R' Rw B Rw B' Fw U2 B' R2 D2 B2 L' U2 B U' B2 R2 U2 Rw L' F B D2 L Rw2 R2 D' U2 B U R' F R' D U' B D2 R Rw



That's probably because you were using 4x4 scrambles for 5x5


----------



## Berd (Jun 26, 2015)

R2 B L2 B U2 B' D2 U2 B2 F' R2 L B' F2 L' D B' U2 R'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 26, 2015)

Berd said:


> R2 B L2 B U2 B' D2 U2 B2 F' R2 L B' F2 L' D B' U2 R'



23.53  (cfop with rubiks brand wot)


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 27, 2015)

1. 3.42 U L U' L' R' B R' B' l' r' u

EDIT: cool stuff
L2 R2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L' B R B2 L U' F' R


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 28, 2015)

7.33 F' D' B F L2 R' B F L B L U2 B' F' R2 U B2 D' R F2 U' F2 D' R2 B

y' L2 U' R2 F D R U2 R2 U2 R 
d L' U L 
U' L U' L' d R' U' R2 B' R' B 
L' U2 L U L' U L U'


----------



## thehoodedyip (Jun 28, 2015)

2x2 lol scramble

U R2 F2 U2 F2 R F2 U' F U' R' F'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 29, 2015)

Cale S said:


> That's probably because you were using 4x4 scrambles for 5x5


*facepalm*

...yep, that would explain it. I'm glad I didn't get any PBs during that session; it would be a shame to have gotten great solves that were illegitimate. xD I just went back to that session, noticed qqtimer was spitting 4x4 scrambles, and had to come back to this thread to see if anyone else had noticed.


----------



## Torch (Jun 29, 2015)

U R U' R' L U' B' U' l r u


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 30, 2015)

Easy 4x4x4 blindfolded scramble
D Rw D Fw L' R2 Uw' Fw U' Uw' D2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' R' D2 Fw L D2 Rw2 R' F2 L D2 B' L F L2 F' L2 Fw2 B L' R' Uw2 D2 R U2 Uw Rw'


----------



## A Nonconformist (Jun 30, 2015)

R U2 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' F U' F D2 F2 D2 R D F' U'
Love it.


----------



## cashis (Jun 30, 2015)

A Nonconformist said:


> R U2 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' F U' F D2 F2 D2 R D F' U'
> Love it.



Sub PB first try wtf


----------



## mafergut (Jun 30, 2015)

A Nonconformist said:


> R U2 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' F U' F D2 F2 D2 R D F' U'
> Love it.



What???!!! ready-made yellow cross + 2 free pairs!


----------



## TDM (Jul 1, 2015)

A Nonconformist said:


> R U2 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' F U' F D2 F2 D2 R D F' U'
> Love it.


5.88 with an x2 before scrambling

y // Inspection (plan XXX-Cross)
D' // Cross (1/1)
R U' R' // F2L-1 (3/4)
D L U L' u' // F2L-2 (5/9)
L' U L // F2L-3 (3/12)
U' R U' R2 F R2 U R' U' F' // ZBLS (10/22)
[R': Y perm] U' // ZBLL (20/42)

LL was almost half the total movecount...

7+ TPS, but that was because I planned most of it in inspection, knew the ZBLS and had a long but easy to fingertrick ZBLL.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 1, 2015)

A Nonconformist said:


> R U2 R' B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' F U' F D2 F2 D2 R D F' U'
> Love it.



10.52 with an N-perm, which for me is about 2.5 seconds :O


----------



## euansmith1 (Jul 1, 2015)

B L2 R2 D2 F' L2 F U2 B L2 R2 D' F L B D B2 U' L R2 F2 

4 Move x-cross


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 2, 2015)

U B R U B' R' B' U' lol Skewb scramble from csTimer.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 4, 2015)

1. 13.02 L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U L2 D' B2 D2 R F' D' F2 L2 U L D' U R 
x2 z' L' U L U2 z U L' U' x2 U L2//cool Xcross
L' U L2 U2 L' U' L U2 L'//f2l2
U y L U' L' //f2l3
U2 L' U L U x y' U L' U'//f2l4
x z l U' l2 U l2 U l2 U' l//ll


----------



## Torch (Jul 4, 2015)

LS+LL scrambles: U F' U' F U R U2 R'
U R' U2 R' U2 R U' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2


----------



## TDM (Jul 6, 2015)

F' L D R' U2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 B D2 F2 L2 B' R' B D' F' L' F2 R2 B' L2

8/9 of a face solved.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 8, 2015)

U R' U' R' U' R' U' R' lol Pyraminx scramble from QQtimer


----------



## TDM (Jul 8, 2015)

11. 23.48 R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U B2 R' F' U' L' D2 F2 U2 B D2 R' U

x2 // Inspection
D B' F' D' F' // EO (5/5)
L' R' D L R2 // Almost cross (5/5)
L U L' U' R' U R D2 // XX-EOLine (8/13)
R' U2 R // F2L-3 (3/16)
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-4 (8/24) (OLL skip)
then I dropped the cube because it was OH...

18. 9.92 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D' B2 L2 B' R' D' L' D' B' U2 F L' D U
Roux


----------



## Odysseus (Jul 8, 2015)

13.56 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B L D2 F' R B2 L2 U2 L' U2

2 move cross


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Jul 9, 2015)

R f' F D' B L B F' R U2 u2 D2 f2 B U2 L2 B' U L2 F2 B' U u2 D2 B D' f' R' B' F' L r2 F2 B U' R' B F' U' F2

Full centre and 3/4 of 4 others


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Jul 9, 2015)

2x2 0.80: F' R' F' U2 R2 U2 F' R2 U'

solution: z U' R' U

lel


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 9, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> 2x2 0.80: F' R' F' U2 R2 U2 F' R2 U'
> 
> solution: z U' R' U
> 
> lel



aww come on you only got a 0.80!? lol (I tied the old wr 0.69)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 9, 2015)

spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> R f' F D' B L B F' R U2 u2 D2 f2 B U2 L2 B' U L2 F2 B' U u2 D2 B D' f' R' B' F' L r2 F2 B U' R' B F' U' F2
> 
> Full centre and 3/4 of 4 others



F2 r2 //Blue and green centers
U2 f R f2' U2 f //Red center
R D' y l' F2 l //Orange and yellow centers

Edit: You would have to do a center switching algorithm at the end of that because two of the centers are swapped.


----------



## cashis (Jul 9, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> F2 r2 //Blue and green centers
> U2 f R f2' U2 f //Red center
> R D' y l' F2 l //Orange and yellow centers



that's not correct color scheme
e; ninja'd


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 9, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> aww come on you only got a 0.80!? lol (I tied the old wr 0.69)



wtf me too....


----------



## cashis (Jul 9, 2015)

shadowkiller168 said:


> 2x2 0.80: F' R' F' U2 R2 U2 F' R2 U'
> 
> solution: z U' R' U
> 
> lel



0.47 lol


----------



## TDM (Jul 10, 2015)

all good for Roux

43. 10.93 U2 B2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D' B2 D' U' F' D R2 U' B2 L' F R2 D2 L'
44. 12.22 R2 D R2 L2 D U' L2 U' R2 F2 L U' R2 L' F' R F' D' B L2
45. 10.25 F2 D' R2 D L2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 U' L F' L' U2 L2 B' L' B R2 F2 L2
51. 9.46 R2 U' R2 D' B2 D' F2 U B2 D2 F2 R' D2 L2 B2 R U' F' R' F' D U'
92. 10.81 F2 L2 U F2 D R2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 F' R L' B' U' B' F2 L2 F' U2 // 10.00 with PCMS
100. 8.75 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 D' F2 U' F' U L' F2 D' U' R2 U' B' U'


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 11, 2015)

D2 F2 R2 L' D' L U L' F B2 L2 U2 B U2 B' L2 F L2 B2 R

ayy lmao


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 12, 2015)

BLD scramble with a 42 move solution...

DNF(18.106) R2 U R2 U R2 D' R2 D' L2 D' L2 F' L B' L F U2 L D' B U'

y
//edges
l' U' L U M U' L' U L //3-cycle on top
z' U' R U' M U R' U' M' U2
R U' M' U R' U' M U z

//corners
L2 D R' D' L2' D R D'
x' D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R x

alg.cubing.net
Memoed wrong...


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 13, 2015)

wut I think out of the thousands of Square-1 solves I've done, this is the first time that I've had a full orientation skip straight out of cubeshape  (and the solve had no parity afterwards )

Scramble: (-2, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (6, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -3) / (0, -4) / (2, -3) / (0, -2) /

CS + EO + CO: y2 / (2,0) / (-2,3) / (1,2) / (3,0) /


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 13, 2015)

Lol CS solved

(1,3) / (6,-3) / (-4,-4) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (1,-4) / (0,-4) / (-4,0) / (-4,-5) / (0,-1) / (-3,0) /


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 13, 2015)

1. 1.59 F U2 F U R2 F2 R' U R2 
should have been faster but I couldn't find a nice fingertrick for the cancelled one, so I did it as sune then r2f2r2


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 14, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 1. 1.59 F U2 F U R2 F2 R' U R2
> should have been faster but I couldn't find a nice fingertrick for the cancelled one, so I did it as sune then r2f2r2



y2
R' U' R U' R' U2 R' F2 R2 U

Seems pretty easy?


----------



## cashis (Jul 14, 2015)

F R F R2 U R' U2 F2 R' U


----------



## rybaby (Jul 14, 2015)

Super easy for any CFOPer:

L2 D' B' L2 F L F2 U' L B2 D2 R B2 L B2 D2 B2 R2 F2

z2 y' D' R L Uw2 // xxcross
U R U' R' L' U L // F2L-3
Dw' L' U L // F2L-4
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL
U Rw U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 B2 // PLL


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 14, 2015)

Should have been sub-1
1. 1.06 U F U2 R2 U' F' R' F' U'


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ridiculous Pyraminx scramble from CStimer:

U' L B L' U L U' B' l' b


----------



## cashis (Jul 15, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Ridiculous Pyraminx scramble from CStimer:
> 
> U' L B L' U L U' B' l' b



lol wut


----------



## nguyenleduy (Jul 16, 2015)

2x2 1,94s: U F' U2 F2 R F' U R2 U2
Solution:
U' L2 // First layer
L U L' U L U R' U L' U' R U' // Last Layer (I don't know CLL for this case, so i used COLL)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Animorpher13 (Jul 17, 2015)

My new 2x2 PB

Scramble: R U R F U R' U' R' U'

Thankfully it was a CLL case I knew


----------



## Berd (Jul 18, 2015)

Animorpher13 said:


> My new 2x2 PB
> 
> Scramble: R U R F U R' U' R' U'
> 
> Thankfully it was a CLL case I knew


I knew it too! 


F D2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 B2 U2 F D2 U L2 U' L B U' B' L' - FMC Dis ting


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 19, 2015)

7.93 B U' L' U' L2 F U' B' R2 B D' U2 L D L' B U' D R F' L B' U2 R' L

y' R2 L D L D2 
U2 L U' L' 
d' R U' R' 
U L' U2 L U' F U F' 
R U R' U' M' U R U' r'

30 moves, lol.


----------



## Oatch (Jul 19, 2015)

R2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U B' L B2 R2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 D'

x2 D U' L U F D2 //EOLine (6)
L' R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U R //Right Block (10)
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U L2 U' L' U L U' L' U' //Left Block (15)

31 HTM Last Layer skip wad


----------



## TDM (Jul 19, 2015)

7. 8.89 F2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 L' R2 B2 F U' L' F D' R D'
Solved 2x2, two move FB. Probably PB with yellow on D.


----------



## qaz (Jul 19, 2015)

8.60 B2 R' U2 R B2 R' B2 R' U' F U R' F R2 B' R' U'

x2 D R' B' U R' F2 U2 L' U' L' y' L' U L U' R //everything but a g-perm


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 20, 2015)

U2 L2 B2 R2 F U2 L2 F R2 U2 F' R' B' D' U' F L B U' R2 F2

x' z R' L F' L D L' D

the first layer is solved lel


----------



## United Thought (Jul 20, 2015)

222 from Prisma:

F R' F R F2 U2 R U' R' F'

-Gives you a start with a solved layer and has done the first move of the very short OLL as well.
-2.68 because cannot do T-perm.


----------



## Berd (Jul 20, 2015)

United Thought said:


> 222 from Prisma:
> 
> F R' F R F2 U2 R U' R' F'
> 
> ...


The CLL for that case is sledge hammer canceled into niklas!

EG:

y2 B2
R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L 
U'


----------



## TDM (Jul 20, 2015)

Berd said:


> The CLL for that case is *sledge hammer* canceled into niklas!
> 
> EG:
> 
> ...


Sune, not sledgehammer.

Also I would start with x2 F2 rather than y2 B2 since I find it easier to fingertrick, but that's not too important.


----------



## rybaby (Jul 22, 2015)

This takes me back to the Waterman days: F2 L2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 F D U2 R' D U' L F D B' L


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 22, 2015)

A friend of mine got this scramble a few days ago, got 3.56 on this:
U' R2 U L' R2 B' U' F2 D' F2 U2 B R' F2 R U D R' F2 R2 U D B2 D2 R2

F2l1: U L' U' L
F2l2: U' R U' R'
F2l3: y U' R' U' R
F2l4: U' R U R' U R U' R'
Oll: R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'
Pll: -
Auf: U

33 moves lol


----------



## TDM (Jul 22, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> A friend of mine got this scramble a few days ago, got 3.56 on this:
> U' R2 U L' R2 B' U' F2 D' F2 U2 B R' F2 R U D R' F2 R2 U D B2 D2 R2
> 
> F2l1: U L' U' L
> ...


Tell your friend to use random state scrambles


----------



## 2180161 (Jul 23, 2015)

F' B2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 L B' R U L U L2 F2 from cstimer

1x1x3 block on L.

666 pages WHAT?


----------



## TDM (Jul 23, 2015)

1. 23.44 F2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 U R2 U' L' U2 B F R2 U R B' D F'

x2 // Inspection
B' [D' U] // 122
L' U' L // 123
U2 x' u' L2 u2 L u' L' u L2 u' // 223
L' U' L U2 // F2L-1
x' L U L U' // F2L
z U2 f' L' U' L U f U F' L' U' L U F // OLLCP
U y L' U L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2 // EPLL

23 move F2L, easy OLLCP, fastest OH U perm.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Had a 3 move solution in a skewb session today. Qqtimer should implement scramble filters...






TDM said:


> L
> U2 x' u' L2 u2 L u' L' u L2 u'
> .


Wtf


----------



## Cale S (Jul 23, 2015)

UR2- DR5+ DL1+ UL0+ U3+ R2- D5- L0+ ALL1- y2 U0+ R0+ D5- L5+ ALL3+ DL UL

7 move solution, but I failed and got a DNF



guysensei1 said:


> Had a 3 move solution in a skewb session today. Qqtimer should implement scramble filters...



you could use optimal random state scrambles and skip over scrambles that are 6 moves or less


----------



## G2013 (Jul 23, 2015)

I can't stand 666 pages.


----------



## thelunarbros (Jul 24, 2015)

Pyraminx scramble - R L R U' B' R' U R' l' r u' 
WO top already done...


----------



## TDM (Jul 24, 2015)

23. 10.50 D' B2 D B2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 R' B U B L' D' L2 U F' L2 D'

two move FB


----------



## Praetorian (Jul 24, 2015)

R L2 U' B2 F R F' U2 L D' R' L U2 F' L' F D' U' L2 D R' L' B2 D' U' 

green/blue on F face all edges are oriented and white/yellow on D face


----------



## TDM (Jul 24, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> R L2 U' B2 F R F' U2 L D' R' L U2 F' L' F D' U' L2 D R' L' B2 D' U'
> 
> *with yellow/white on D face all the edges are oriented*


Not always, only with blue/green front. Also this is much more likely to happen if you use an old style scrambler. Use a timer with random state scrambles like qqTimer, Prisma or cTimer.


----------



## Praetorian (Jul 24, 2015)

TDM said:


> Not always, only with blue/green front. Also this is much more likely to happen if you use an old style scrambler. Use a timer with random state scrambles like qqTimer, Prisma or cTimer.



my mistake, fixed it thanks


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 24, 2015)

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F_L2_..._U2_r_U-_r-
U-_R-_U_L_U-_R_U-_L-_U-_L_U-_L-_U


----------



## Knut (Jul 26, 2015)

L F L' U2 F' B2 L B' D F2 R2 U2 L' D2 R2 U' F2 D' U2 R F' U F' L U'
Full 2x2x1 and 3 move FB. (Aka I just got a PB)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 26, 2015)

6666 posts lel
Best scramble ever: 3.73 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 U' F2 U B L' B2 U L2 U2 R2 B' L2

4 move xcross on white L' D' F R'
insert BR pair <R, U>
insert FL pair <L, U>
insert FR pair <R, U>
LL skip



Spoiler



Alright, you win, I did generate that with CubeExplorer...


----------



## Berd (Jul 26, 2015)

U2 R U' R2 U' R U R U2 F' U'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 26, 2015)

Berd said:


> U2 R U' R2 U' R U R U2 F' U'



z2 y //Inspection
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' //FL
U' F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R' //CLL (19 htm)
or
z2 y //Inspection
U' R2 U R2' U' R2 //FL
U2 F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R' U //CLL (18 htm)
or
z2 y //Inspection
R2 U' R2 //FS
F R U R' U' F' //OLL
R2 U R2' U' R2 U R2' U' R2 U //PBL (19 htm)
or
z2 y //Inspection
R2 U' R2 D'//FS
F R U' R' F U' F' R' F' R //EG-1 (14 htm)


----------



## TDM (Jul 26, 2015)

25. 7.80 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 L D B' R2 U' B' U B2 F' U2

lolwat

planned F2B in about 5 seconds


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 26, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> z2 y //Inspection
> U' R U2 R' U' R U R' //FL
> U' F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R' //CLL (19 htm)
> or
> ...


 There is a one move layer...


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 26, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> z2 y //Inspection
> U' R U2 R' U' R U R' //FL
> U' F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R' //CLL (19 htm)
> or
> ...



y2 F2 J-perm


----------



## Berd (Jul 26, 2015)

Ronxu said:


> y2 F2 J-perm



Thats what I went for haha. I got a 2.005.


----------



## Cale S (Jul 26, 2015)

R2 U F2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D U' F' R' F2 R D R D U B U

Got this during BLD, 6 twisted corners...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 26, 2015)

Cale S said:


> R2 U F2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D U' F' R' F2 R D R D U B U
> 
> Got this during BLD, 6 twisted corners...


Lol, I had 5 edge flipps and 3 corner twists once during MBLD xD Btw. Do you still practise bigbld?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 27, 2015)

8.23	D F2 R2 U D R D2 L2 F' L' F L' D2 L' F' U2 D2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 B' L R
y L' R' F' R U R' U' R//XXcross
L' U L U' L U L'//F2L-3
U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L//F2L
U' L' U' L U L F' L' F//OLL
y T perm//PLL

Rotationless F2L and cross+2 that I saw all of during inspection.


----------



## rybaby (Jul 27, 2015)

short scramble: U R2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 B' U' R U2 R' B' D R' D
not sure how common these are (got it from csTimer, random state)


----------



## NeilH (Jul 27, 2015)

TDM said:


> 25. 7.80 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 L D B' R2 U' B' U B2 F' U2
> 
> lolwat
> 
> planned F2B in about 5 seconds



15.95
.4 seconds off Roux PB.

Hey TDM, what do you average with CFOP and Roux?


----------



## TDM (Jul 27, 2015)

NeilH said:


> 15.95
> .4 seconds off Roux PB.
> 
> Hey TDM, what do you average with CFOP and Roux?


Low 13 with CFOP and high 13 with Roux. My Roux times are getting closer to my CFOP times though.


----------



## NeilH (Jul 27, 2015)

TDM said:


> Low 13 with CFOP and high 13 with Roux. My Roux times are getting closer to my CFOP times though.



wow that's so cool


----------



## TDM (Jul 27, 2015)

NeilH said:


> wow that's so cool


Not really  Tao Yu is much faster. He's sub-10 with CFOP and I think he averages ~11 with Roux. I know he's had sub-10 Ao12s with Roux; I don't have that with any method.


----------



## NeilH (Jul 27, 2015)

R F U2 R F' U2 F' R U'

This is crazy.
1.90 PB

(I use LBL and average 5-6)

EDIT: only if you're a skrub and use LBL like me is this cool


----------



## WayneMigraine (Jul 28, 2015)

9.53 U B' D2 F2 B2 L' D2 L U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B R2 F U2 F2 
1x2x3 block is solved on left, minus the center.


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 28, 2015)

Uhh what

Scramble (Square-1): (-3, -1) / (4, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (6, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -4) / (-3, -4)



Spoiler: lolsolution



Cubeshape + CO + EO (seen in inspection, too surprised to look further): z2 -3,-3 / 1,0 / 3,0 /
CP + preserve edges (recognizing it'll be U/U for EP): 6,-3 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 /
EP (good U/U): 0,-2 / 5,-1 / -3,0 / 1,1 / 3,0 / 6,0 / 2,3


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 28, 2015)

2x2: F R U F2 R' F' U F' U R2 U'
y x' R U' R U R2 B' R' B
2.73


----------



## TDM (Jul 28, 2015)

13. 9.98 R2 L2 B2 D R2 U B2 D2 L2 U' L2 F U2 F R' D' U R B' R' B'

Very easy Rouxblock.

43. 12.56 L2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D' R' F' D2 B2 L B2 F L' F
16 moves.


----------



## rebucato314 (Jul 29, 2015)

2x2x2 scramble: 3.152 R2 F' R2 F' R' F R' F2 R2 

inspection: x
1st layer: R2 U' R2
OLL: U R U R' U R U2 R'
AUF: U'



EDIT: Less than 5 mins and this happened:
3.505 U F U R2 U' R2 F' R' U'

1st layer: R U2 R' U R
OLL: U F R U R' U' F'

LOL


----------



## lejitcuber (Jul 29, 2015)

The 2x2 scramble above:R2 F' R2 F' R' F R' F2 R2

y' x U' R U' R U R U R' U2 R' U' R U' R'

2-Gen layer cancelled into anti-sune


----------



## mafergut (Jul 29, 2015)

I already posted about this in the Accomplishment thread but I guess this 2x2 scramble really belongs here:

U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 R' U' 

3-move 1st layer into anti-sune OLL with some cancellation of moves:

y2
R U R' U' R U' R' // 1st face (and layer) + OLL
U // AUF + PBL skip


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jul 29, 2015)

U2 R' F' U' F U' F' U' F U' F' So many U, U', F and F' lol. T-noodle 0.10


----------



## stunseed (Jul 29, 2015)

U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 U B2 U' R' D' U2 B' D' U' B L F' D

SUPER EASY CFOP.

F U' B2 U2 R2 //cross 
U F' U F U' R U R' //F2L1
L' U L B' R B R' //F2L2
U L U2 L2 B L B' //F2L3
y' U' F' U F U R U' R' //F2L4
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' //OLL9
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL T PERM


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Jul 29, 2015)

Pyraminx: U L U' R' B R' L' U L l' r u
WO top already done


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 31, 2015)

D B' U2 D' R D' L' U L D R2 D R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U R2 B2




Absolutely crazy. Just mad. Green, white and yellow all are good. Green has a 12 move F2L.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 31, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> D B' U2 D' R D' L' U L D R2 D R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U R2 B2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



z' x'
L2 U' B' R' U M' U' M
F R U R' U' R U' R' U R U R2 F' R U R U' R'


----------



## ClovisKoo (Aug 1, 2015)

R' U2 B2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 R B U' B' D' B2 U' L' B2 R2
Looks really easy, anyone able to come up with a good solution?


----------



## Username (Aug 1, 2015)

ClovisKoo said:


> R' U2 B2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 R' U2 R B U' B' D' B2 U' L' B2 R2
> Looks really easy, anyone able to come up with a good solution?



z B D2 L U2 F' D2

y' L2 F' L2 y' U R' F2 R U r' U2 r

x2 y R2 D' R2 y U' R2 U' r U2 r'

y2 L F2 D' R D' L' R U2 R'

x' U' R2 D R2 U' F2 U' L2


----------



## qaz (Aug 2, 2015)

0.67 R2 F2 R F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U'


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 2, 2015)

Generated by qqTimer: _L R B2 L R' U R F' R' B' R2 U' D2 R F2 U2 L' D2 L' F L' B' F D' U'_
I got a 13.736 as a 22-second averager. New PB by almost 2 seconds!

z //Cross
U2 R U' R' U2 y L U' L' //Pair 1
U' L' U2 L U R' U R //Pair 2
U2 L' U L R U2' R' Dw R' U' R //Pair 3
U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' //Pair 4
U' Rw U2' R' U' R U' Rw' //OLL
U2 M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2' //PLL


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 3, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdGM9WMNxvE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 3, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdGM9WMNxvE&feature=youtu.be
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdGM9WMNxvE&feature=youtu.be



what was the scramble?


----------



## xchippy (Aug 4, 2015)

F2 R2 U' B2 D' B' U2 F U2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2

If you do an x2 y all the edges will be oriented. And I got an OLL skip into a U perm


----------



## AlexGJohnson (Aug 4, 2015)

1932. 12.090 F2 D L2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' B D L2 D2 L2 B' U2 F L F

wow red. xD


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 5, 2015)

lol skewb 1look
1. 2.08 U' R B U B' R' U' R'


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 5, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> what was the scramble?



No idea, you could look at i.wca.jp or just replicate the colors.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 5, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> No idea, you could look at i.wca.jp or just replicate the colors.



ok thanks


----------



## TDM (Aug 5, 2015)

51. 11.60 R2 D R2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 U' F2 R D R2 F2 L' B' U' R2 F' R2 U2

x y z // Inspection
r U2 r' F U' y R' F R' // X-Cross (8/8)
U2 L' U L // F2L-2 (4/12)
d' L' U L // F2L-3 (4/16)
U2 y' R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L-4 (8/24)
F R U R' d' L' F R U R' U' F' // OLLCP (12/36)
M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 // EPLL (7/43)


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 6, 2015)

TDM said:


> 51. 11.60 R2 D R2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 U' F2 R D R2 F2 L' B' U' R2 F' R2 U2
> 
> x2 y' // Inspection


*z2 y


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 6, 2015)

IAmAPerson said:


> *z2 y



Those are the exact same.


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 6, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Those are the exact same.


No, x2 y and z2 y are different. I tested your solution in alg.cubing.net. :/


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 6, 2015)

IAmAPerson said:


> No, x2 y and z2 y are different. I tested your solution in alg.cubing.net. :/



He wrote x2 y', that is not me.

x2 y fixes it.


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 6, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> He wrote x2 y', that is not me.


Well this is a train wreck.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 6, 2015)

U2 R2 U2 B D2 F' U2 F2 U2 B2 U B' F' L' B' D2 B' D2 L'

wtf someone bld plz. or cfop.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Aug 6, 2015)

Scramble: B2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 R' F2 L D B' U2 F2 D2 F' U2

Reconstruction:
x2 R2 B R2 F D R D' // EOLine
L' U' L2 U2 L U' L U L2
R2 U' R U R' U' R2 U R' U2 L' // Left Block
U R2 U' R' // ... What?
U x' y2 // Change last layer to green...
R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 // 2GLL


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 6, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> U2 R2 U2 B D2 F' U2 F2 U2 B2 U B' F' L' B' D2 B' D2 L'
> 
> wtf someone bld plz. or cfop.



D R2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 R' U' F' D2 F' R2 U2 F2 L' 

found another one. stupid cstimer. easy crosses. y no easy blox???


----------



## TDM (Aug 6, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> U2 R2 U2 B D2 F' U2 F2 U2 B2 U B' F' L' B' D2 B' D2 L'


x2 // Inspection
D' F' // Cross (2/2)
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // two pairs (8/10)
D2 y' R U R' U' R U R' u' R' U' R2 // other two pairs (12/22)
U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R2 // OLL (10/32)
U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // PLL (13/*45*)

LL was longer than the F2L.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 6, 2015)

TDM said:


> x2 // Inspection
> D' F' // Cross (2/2)
> U2 R U' R' U R U R' // two pairs (8/10)
> D2 y' R U R' U' R U R' u' R' U' R2 // other two pairs (12/22)
> ...



keyhole OP sometimes...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 6, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> U2 R2 U2 B D2 F' U2 F2 U2 B2 U B' F' L' B' D2 B' D2 L'
> 
> wtf someone bld plz. or cfop.


1:05 bld, 8.8 bj 3x3



PenguinsDontFly said:


> D R2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 R' U' F' D2 F' R2 U2 F2 L'
> 
> found another one. stupid cstimer. easy crosses. y no easy blox???


10.01... Still a nice scramble I guess


----------



## thehoodedyip (Aug 7, 2015)

7.38 U' F D F' R2 F2 R' F2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 D B2
Locked up on both the easy oll and jperm... :'( Still PB by over a second though

z2 // Inspection
u' F2 R2 D2 // X-Cross
R U' R2 U R // GO Pair
y' R U' R' U R' U' R // GR Pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // BR Pair
U' F U R U' R' F' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // J Perm (No AUF!)


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 8, 2015)

7.506 D L2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 R U' B2 F L F' D2 U' B F U'
z2 y
U' R' F D' U y U' R U' R' D2

pretty nice XXcross.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 8, 2015)

F U F2 L2 D2 L' F R' U2 F' D2 F' D' R B2 F' R2 D R B F2 U' L2 R' U'

x2 R' D U F' D F' D'//stupid cross + pair setup
U' L U' L' y' R U R' U'//solving stupid pair
F' L F U' L'//two pairs in 5 moves
R' U R U' R' U' R'//F2L
U'-->OLL-->J perm


----------



## TDM (Aug 8, 2015)

2. 8.67 D F2 D2 B2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D' L' B' R' U2 R2 F' R' F D U2

x2 // Inspection
R F (u' D') R' U' R' D y' R U' R' D' // XX-Cross (11/11)
r' F r2 B r' U2 y' R U' R' // Finish F2L + EO (9/20)
r' F' r U' r' F2 r // OLL (7/27)
U2 y' l U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // PLL (16/41)

E perm and not much warmup. Should've been much faster.

10. 8.99 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D' F' U B2 L F' R' B' D' F' U
y2 x'
F' U' B2 D' F'
U2 (R' M') U R U' r' U' r U' R U R U' M' U r'
U R U R' U R U2 R'
U' M' U' M U' M' U2 M U2 M2 U2

failed timer stop, should've been low 8


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 8, 2015)

TDM said:


> 2. 8.67 D F2 D2 B2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D' L' B' R' U2 R2 F' R' F D U2
> 
> x2 // Inspection
> R F (u' D') R' U' R' D y' R U' R' D' // XX-Cross (11/11)


x2
U' R F2 L U2 L' F D2' F2 // XXcross (9/9)


----------



## AlexGJohnson (Aug 8, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> x2
> U' R F2 L U2 L' F D2' F2 // XXcross (9/9)



U' R F2 L U2 L' *F'* D2' F2


----------



## Myachii (Aug 8, 2015)

U2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 D F' U' L' R' U2 B' F2 R' F L

Lol that E slice though

Whoever can triple x cross this using keyhole gets a cookie


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 9, 2015)

Myachii said:


> U2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 D F' U' L' R' U2 B' F2 R' F L



Best I could do:
y' x 
D U L D' R' U' F U l F' E2 R U' R' D2 F' U' F u // XXXcross
r' F2 r // F2L 4
R2 U R2 U R2 U' R D R' U' R D' R U2 // ZBLL


----------



## GirlMeetsCubing (Aug 9, 2015)

F' L2 B2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 F R' B2 L' F L2 F' D B' R

3x3x3 scramble from cstimer. Pre-made cross lololol


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 10, 2015)

U F U R B' D U2 B' F' Uw' B2 D R Fw2 B2 L Uw' D2 U' Fw2 B Uw2 U' B Uw R2 L2 F U' L2 D' R2 U L2 F Uw' F' R' F' Rw' 

lol ttw. Never thought I'd see this: I can one look F2C plus the three cross edges. Unfortunatly, I didn't do that during the solve. I solved yellow cross and only got centers + one edge pair. Even so, might've been PB if I hadn't gotten that awful opposite corners swapped PLL parity case that's parity-->N perm.


----------



## rybaby (Aug 10, 2015)

messing around with cfop:
9.87 F2 R2 D2 F' L2 B R2 U2 B F2 D' R' F L D2 U2 B2 U F2 

x2 Rw R U x' D' F D2 // cross
R U R' // F2L-1
L' U L // F2L-2
Dw' R U' R' U2 y L' U' L // F2L-3
R U' R' // F2L-4
U R U R' U' M' U R U' Rw' // OLL
Rw U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 // PLL


----------



## TDM (Aug 11, 2015)

R2 U F2 U F2 L2 U B2 D' F2 R' B' U2 L2 R B' D' U L2 U2

Solve was ~8 seconds, but was doing relays so I don't know what the time was.

x2 y
R U R' [U' D] L [U' D]
L U' L'
D' L' U' L [D U2]
L' U2 L U' L' U L
U y R U R'
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R r


----------



## Myachii (Aug 11, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Best I could do:
> y' x
> D U L D' R' U' F U l F' E2 R U' R' D2 F' U' F u // XXXcross
> r' F2 r // F2L 4
> R2 U R2 U R2 U' R D R' U' R D' R U2 // ZBLL



Wow, very lengthy xxxcross but you did it, so good job! *hands cookie*

And that is a very interesting 4th pair insertion technique, I might have to start using that


----------



## Myachii (Aug 11, 2015)

B' D2 F' R2 B R' U F U2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 L'

Sorry for double post, but lolscramble. Look at all those BLOCKS O.O

Fewest Moves solution anyone?


----------



## TDM (Aug 11, 2015)

Myachii said:


> B' D2 F' R2 B R' U F U2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 L'
> 
> Sorry for double post, but lolscramble. Look at all those BLOCKS O.O
> 
> Fewest Moves solution anyone?


PCMS

x2 z
r' U r'
y R U' R' y U' L' U L2 U2 L' U' L U' L'
U2 S' M' U y' M' U2 M
y' M U2 M U M U' u2 M u2 M

33 moves.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 11, 2015)

Got this Pyra scramble on ChaoTimer...
L' R'
Solution:
R L
Time was 0.526. Not counting it as my PB for obvious reasons xD


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 11, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Got this Pyra scramble on ChaoTimer...
> L' R'
> Solution:
> R L
> Time was 0.526. Not counting it as my PB for obvious reasons xD



was the scramble actually L' R' or was that just an equivalent.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 11, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> was the scramble actually L' R' or was that just an equivalent.



That was actually the scramble xD


----------



## Spifflet (Aug 12, 2015)

GirlMeetsCubing said:


> F' L2 B2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 U2 F R' B2 L' F L2 F' D B' R
> 
> 3x3x3 scramble from cstimer. Pre-made cross lololol



I got an 8.08 on it. Not counting it as PB because it wasn't my scramble. lol


----------



## Spifflet (Aug 12, 2015)

Whew. This is a pile of all of the easy scrambles I've gotten over a long time of solving. These are all from cstimer (and like 2 from TTW, if that means anything.)

(yeah, I do a lot of 2x2.)


Easy Scrambles

(3x3)

D2 F U2 F D2 B’ R2 D2 B' F2 U2 L' F D2 B2 R D R2 D U' B’ 

D F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 B D’ F R’ B’ R2 D2 U’ B’ R 

(2x2)

U2 R U R2 F2 R2 U’ R’ U2

F U’ R F’ U’ R2 U R2 U’

R2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 F' U

R’ U2 F2 R’ F2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 U2

U F R F2 R’ U2 F’ R2 U’

R2 F R’ U R F2 U’ R U R2 U’

F2 R’ F2 R2 U2 R’ F2 U’ F

F’ R2 U R U R2 U’ R’ U’ R’ U’

F2 U F R’ U' F U R U'

R F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F’

R’ U2 R’ U’ F R2 U R2 U’

U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R’ U'

U F’ U F U’ R F R2 U’

U2 F U’ R’ U2 R’ U’ R2 U

F R’ F' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U'

R2 U R2 F’ R F R2 F U’

U F R2 F’ U2 F’ U F R’ U’


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 12, 2015)

Spifflet said:


> Whew. This is a pile of all of the easy scrambles I've gotten over a long time of solving. These are all from cstimer (and like 2 from TTW, if that means anything.)
> 
> (yeah, I do a lot of 2x2.)
> 
> ...



lmao those are ridiculous!


----------



## biscuit (Aug 12, 2015)

What the freak is this scramble!? D' R F L' U' R2 D' F' R U F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D (29.06)

Generated by CS timer 8/12/15

Got it for OH. 

Reconstruction of my solve.


Double x-cross (both in the back to!?!?!?)
x2 U2 L' B L2 F' R' F'

Third pair
U2 F' U' F U2 F U F'

Fourth pair
U' F' U2 F U' R U' R'

I completely scrub lifed this and couldn't remember the OLL alg so I two looked and then J perm. 3 solves earlier I PB'd (I think) with a 25.82. Should have been a PB :/


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 12, 2015)

biscuit said:


> What the freak is this scramble!? D' R F L' U' R2 D' F' R U F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D (29.06)
> 
> Generated by CS timer 8/12/15
> 
> ...



For the last two pairs, that's probably just what you saw first, but I would have gone with U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' for 3rd pair, then y' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R'. Two-gen f2l is always preferrable in my opinion. Nice double-x, though, I only saw the OG pair


----------



## biscuit (Aug 12, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> For the last two pairs, that's probably just what you saw first, but I would have gone with U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' for 3rd pair, then y' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R'. Two-gen f2l is always preferrable in my opinion. Nice double-x, though, I only saw the OG pair



Yeah that's a lot better for the second two. The second x-cross was on accident. That's what really made this scramble so good. Other wise it would have been under the weird part. Two 2x2 blocks?!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 13, 2015)

biscuit said:


> What the freak is this scramble!? D' R F L' U' R2 D' F' R U F2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D (29.06)
> 
> Generated by CS timer 8/12/15
> 
> ...



roux peron pls do this scramble 2h


----------



## Spifflet (Aug 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> lmao those are ridiculous!



I know, right!?


----------



## TDM (Aug 13, 2015)

90. 13.97 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U R B2 F' L' D2 R' F2 U' R2 L'

made a mistake and the timer lagged, but 5 move FB+square:

x R' U2 R2 M' F'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 13, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> roux peron pls do this scramble 2h



7.58 lol


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 13, 2015)

3x3x2 is wierd

scramble: U' F2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 B2 L2 U' F2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 U F2 U' R2 L2 F2 B2 U F2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 get last scramble


----------



## biscuit (Aug 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 7.58 lol



What do you average PDF? I wish I wasn't so nub when I got that scramble


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 13, 2015)

B2 F2 D' F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 U' L' B2 U' R D U2 F' L' U L' 
One of the mbld scrambles lel, 1 move 2x2x2 block


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 13, 2015)

3x3x2 is also easy 

last scramble: U R2 F2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U'

3 move layer lol


----------



## NeilH (Aug 13, 2015)

biscuit said:


> What do you average PDF? I wish I wasn't so nub when I got that scramble



i think 9.3 - 9.0


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 14, 2015)

NeilH said:


> i think 9.3 - 9.0



yeah, pretty accurate, maybe a little closer to 9.2


----------



## Julian (Aug 14, 2015)

(6.98) D2 R2 D2 B2 F U2 F L2 U2 L2 B R D F U F D U' B2

yeah ok


----------



## Myachii (Aug 14, 2015)

Spifflet said:


> I got an 8.08 on it. Not counting it as PB because it wasn't my scramble. lol



I got 8.84. It felt like a Yau solve xD

Also, for all the 4x4 lovers:

U2 D B2 L' D2 R F' Uw R' L' F2 Rw2 U2 R D' Uw2 B' D' B' D2 U' R D' B2 U L' Uw' Rw' R U' Uw Rw Uw' B' Uw' Fw2 B2 R D Uw

I didn't get too great a solve on it (55.72+), but the white centre is solved. Have a go and see what the best course of action is for a) completing the yellow centre and b) setting up some nice first cross edges


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 14, 2015)

Myachii said:


> I got 8.84. It felt like a Yau solve xD
> 
> Also, for all the 4x4 lovers:
> 
> ...



35.93 looool


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 14, 2015)

R U R2 U R2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' B F L2 R B' U2 R2 F'

Got a 32 move roux solution and I don't even do Roux. It's nice for CFOP too, got 6.54 with terrible LL.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 14, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> R U R2 U R2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' B F L2 R B' U2 R2 F'
> 
> Got a 32 move roux solution and I don't even do Roux. It's nice for CFOP too, got 6.54 with terrible LL.



try this plz: F2 R' B' U R D2 L F' U' R2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 U2 D2 R2 F2 B'
talking bout not using a method and being good, i got a 9.55 on this with CFOP.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 15, 2015)

5.957 (6, 4) / (-3, 1) / (0, 1) / (-2, 0) / (-1) / (3) / (-5) / (3) / (3) / (-1) / ddUd

9 move solution lol


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 15, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> try this plz: F2 R' B' U R D2 L F' U' R2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 U2 D2 R2 F2 B'
> talking bout not using a method and being good, i got a 9.55 on this with CFOP.



6.32, yeah that's nice lol.


----------



## rebucato314 (Aug 16, 2015)

F2 R' U R F U' F' R' U' stupid 2x2 scramble from cstimer

Solve:
Inspection: x2 z
2 faces: U' R'
PBL: R2 B2 R2

Optimal Solution: x2 z U' R U2 R2 (4 moves XD)


----------



## sqAree (Aug 17, 2015)

2x2 csTimer scramble: R2 F U F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2

Inspection: z y'
One layer: U2 R U' R' (LL skip)
AUF: U2

Took me 1.80 seconds. I average around 10-11 seconds without using any specific method, don't even know Ortega. ._.


----------



## KRAMIST (Aug 17, 2015)

Julian said:


> (6.98) D2 R2 D2 B2 F U2 F L2 U2 L2 B R D F U F D U' B2
> 
> yeah ok



that's nice

x2//inspection
L D2 F'// XXcross
U2 R' U' R U y R' U R // f2l-3
U R U2 R' U2 F' U F // f2l-4 anyway to shorten that
R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U L U' R U L' // COLL
U perm


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 17, 2015)

Wut? U R' U' R' U' R' U' R' U' Just got this 2x2 scramble


----------



## starcuber (Aug 17, 2015)

i had a skewb scramble with a whit face solved set PB (not counting it) it was a sledge + u perm


----------



## AlexGJohnson (Aug 17, 2015)

KRAMIST said:


> that's nice
> 
> x2//inspection
> L D2 F'// XXcross
> ...




x2//inspection
L D2 F'// XXcross
U2 R' U' R U y R' U *R* // f2l-3
*R'* F R F' R U' R'// f2l-4 short enough?
R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R'// ZBLL

30 move solution. xD


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 17, 2015)

starcuber said:


> i had a skewb scramble with a whit face solved set PB (not counting it) it was a sledge + u perm



As long as optimal solution is 7 moves or more, it's competition legal


----------



## stunseed (Aug 17, 2015)

D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U R' D2 B' D2 R2 B' R B' D B'

y2 //inspection
R2 U'R' F R U L2 B2 E2 //CROSS
R U2 R' F' U2 F U2 F' U F //F2L3
U2 y' R U2 R' U' R U R' //F2L 4
y L' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' L U' R U //zbll


----------



## Sam N (Aug 17, 2015)

This was a scramble that was taken from the weekly competition week 33 2015. It was take from the 3x3 match the scramble event. 

Scramble: F2 L F2 U2 F2 D2 L R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U F' L' B2 R2 D2 R 

This is by far one of the dumbest scrambles I've seen in a long while. It had a 7 move F2L-1 on blue. 

I got a 7.66 on 3x3 before being warmed up. However, I'm more interested in it's applications to FMC. There seems to be a lot to work with on the scramble.
After all, a one move 2x2 block seems pretty good.


----------



## rybaby (Aug 18, 2015)

This is awfully long for a random state scramble....
U L U L U L U' R U B R' U' L U' L' l r' b'


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 18, 2015)

R2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 U2 L' D2 B2 R D' B D' U2 R2 U
z2 y' R' D' L' D2 L' F' 'belt' is solved.


----------



## Username (Aug 18, 2015)

D L2 F L2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' U F' D' B' D' F' R' F'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 18, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII SUCCKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!

6.73

R' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' B R' D' U2 B' D' B' R F

y x2 //inspection
M D B2 //first block
U r R U M r' U' r //second block square (saw up to here in inspection)
U' R U' R' U2 R U R' //second block last pair
U F R U R' U' F' //CMLL
U' M' U M U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U M' U2 M' U2 //LSE

43 STM, 6.39 TPS, I SUCK AT LSE EFFICIENCY!!!!!


----------



## ottozing (Aug 19, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII SUCCKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 6.73
> 
> ...



L U' R' U l'
R' U R U2 R' U' F' U F U r
U2 M2' U2 M'

Not a realistic solution at all lol. Also a **** CMLL alg unless you're purposely doing EO control


----------



## IAmAPerson (Aug 19, 2015)

Generated by csTimer for 2x2:
F' R2 F' U' R F2 U R2 U'
Layer already built.


----------



## TDM (Aug 20, 2015)

45. 32.39 U2 D2 F2 D' L' B' R D' R' F2 R2 U' B2 U R2 U2 D B2 D B2

can't reconstruct my solution, but I had 6 move X-cross, 10-12 moves for the last two pairs, and an easy, sub-1able OLLCP with a U perm.

And of course I'd get this doing sim, which I hardly ever do.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 20, 2015)

lol 2x2 sniggle 

12. (0.522) U R2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R' U'


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 20, 2015)

U' R L U' B R' U pyra scramble on the weekly comp. 1.625 PB lol Oka LL skip (kind of)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 20, 2015)

F U B2 D F2 U R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' L D2 B2 L' B U' F2 U

z2
U R2 B2 D' R2
etc...


----------



## danvosk (Aug 21, 2015)

Skewb lucky scramble: (1.567) U' R U R' B' R' U' R' U


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 21, 2015)

danvosk said:


> Skewb lucky scramble: (1.567) U' R U R' B' R' U' R' U



Why did two moves take you 1.567 seconds?


----------



## YTCuber (Aug 21, 2015)

Not enough onelooking practise?


----------



## United Thought (Aug 21, 2015)

Pre-made red cross from csTimer:

R' D2 L U2 R2 U2 R' D2 R2 D2 U' B L' R' F2 R' B R2 B2


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 21, 2015)

those white corners R U2 L' F R2 B2 R U' R F2 D F2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 21, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> those white corners R U2 L' F R2 B2 R U' R F2 D F2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D



I once had a 3x3 scramble where white corners were solved and yellow corners wer FRUR'U'F' off. I got a 26 with corners first XD.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 21, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I once had a 3x3 scramble where white corners were solved and yellow corners wer FRUR'U'F' off. I got a 26 with corners first XD.



ok, How is this relevant to the thread when not giving a scramble or really any proof? it's like saying I had a scramble once where I had a whole side solved.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 21, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> ok, How is this relevant to the thread when not giving a scramble or really any proof? it's like saying I had a scramble once where I had a whole side solved.



I dont know, I was just sayin. I would post the scramble but I deleted my team blind session. 

thought: I find it annnoying how the major speedsolving methods cant use solved corners. ZZ eoline only involves edges, CFOP cross will probably mess up the corner, and roux first block doesnt really benefit either.


----------



## rybaby (Aug 21, 2015)

4th sub-7 (3rd best):
6.91 L U2 L' B2 R B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 B U2 F2 R' D' F' L2 B' U2 R 

y2 z' Uw M Uw // LB square
R U M' F' // LF pair
R2 U R U' R' // RF square
Rw' U' Rw // RB pair
U' F R' F' R U2 R U2 R'// CMLL
U M' U' M' // EO
M2 U M' U2 M' U' // UL+UR


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 21, 2015)

rybaby said:


> 4th sub-7 (3rd best):
> 6.91 L U2 L' B2 R B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 B U2 F2 R' D' F' L2 B' U2 R
> 
> y2 z' Uw M Uw // LB square
> ...



nice! gogo sub 6 beat me plz


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 21, 2015)

6.599 D B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U2 L' B L F R' D' L' F R2 U'

y
F' U' L' U D2 F' R // Xcross
L U2 L' // F2L 2
U2 R U R' U R U' R2 U F R F' // F2L 3 & 4


----------



## KRAMIST (Aug 22, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 6.599 D B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U2 L' B L F R' D' L' F R2 U'
> 
> y
> F' U' L' U D2 F' R // Xcross
> ...



if u do U2 F U R U' R' F' easy zbll
R2 D R2 U' R B2 U' B2 U R2 D' R


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 22, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> thought: I find it annoying how the major speedsolving methods cant use solved corners. ZZ eoline only involves edges, CFOP cross will probably mess up the corner, and roux first block doesnt really benefit either.



I don't know though, there's probably a reason that there really aren't any major methods that use corners-first; CFOP and Roux are the big ones now because they proved to be better than other methods that were competing for dominance in the 80's-90's, including many corners-first methods. 
That being said, it would be interesting to see some fast cubers try out a corners-first method to see how fast it could be.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 22, 2015)

U2 R D2 R F D2 R D F2 L' B2 D' F2 B2 D R2 B2 U' R2 D2 Red cross ftw


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 23, 2015)

4. 10.62 F' D L2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 D' R2 D2 F2 B' U2 B L' D' U F' D2 U2

One move white cross


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 23, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> 4. 10.62 F' D L2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 D' R2 D2 F2 B' U2 B L' D' U F' D2 U2
> 
> One move white cross



Is that the right scramble?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 23, 2015)

Reprobate said:


> Is that the right scramble?



Whoops apparently not. Unfortunately I lost the scramble in that case


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 23, 2015)

R' U2 R' F2 R' U2 L U2 R U2 R2 F' D U B' R2 U F2 L' D'

gimme a block skip ***


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 24, 2015)

6.984 R2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 U B2 U R B2 F' D U F2 R2 F' R U'

x2 D' U' F L' F D2 R L' // XXcross
R U' R' // F2L 3
y' U' R U' R' U' r U' r' U' r U r' // F2l 3 / EO
U R' U' R U' R' U R' D' R U R' D R2 // ZBLL

Next solve: 6.793 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 D' L B2 F' R2 D2 L' F' L2 B2 L'

too lazy to reconstruct, pretty obvious why it's easy.


----------



## KRAMIST (Aug 24, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> R2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 U B2 U R B2 F' D U F2 R2 F' R U'



nice scramble and is this from cstimer


----------



## noodlez (Aug 24, 2015)

L2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 F L U' F' D2 L' U F D2 F2
Got 46.79 single with 3x3.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 24, 2015)

KRAMIST said:


> nice scramble and is this from cstimer


Its from prisma, so its random state.


----------



## TDM (Aug 24, 2015)

L' B2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 F2 L' D2 B2 D' U F' R' B2 D' L2 U2 B2 D2

Messed up and got 12.736.


----------



## noodlez (Aug 24, 2015)

U' F' U F2 U' F U' F2 U' (2x2)
Scramble with yellow on top and red in front.


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 24, 2015)

noodlez said:


> Scramble with yellow on top and red in front.



Huh??


----------



## noodlez (Aug 24, 2015)

Ronxu said:


> Huh??



Nevermind, I forgot which face I scrambled on.


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 24, 2015)

noodlez said:


> Nevermind, I forgot which face I scrambled on.



Why don't you just scramble white on top, green on front like normal people?


----------



## Berd (Aug 24, 2015)

R' U2 R U F2 U R U' F2

COLL is bad on 2x2.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Aug 25, 2015)

Got this scramble while practicing corners first.

U F L2 U2 F D2 L2 F D2 F' D2 B' R' B2 D2 R B2 F2 U B' U2

Already has red corners in a face, but I didn't notice them and instead got an L4E skip. 

x2 z' //inspection
U x' U2 R2 y R U' R' //white corners
F R U R' U' F' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //yellow corners
U2 D2 M //place UD centers
z r' U' M' U x2 U M2 U' //white edges
r2 x M U M' U' R U M' U2 M U R U' M2 U R U' M2 U //yellow edges
U M' U2 M' U//last white edge+L4E skip

Horribly inefficient, but it was cool to get the skip. Time was 21.589.


----------



## biscuit (Aug 25, 2015)

4.18 2x2 F R' F R' U' R F2 U2 R2 U' 

Face solved with H case to T-perm


----------



## ronaldm (Aug 25, 2015)

TDM said:


> L' B2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 F2 L' D2 B2 D' U F' R' B2 D' L2 U2 B2 D2
> 
> Messed up and got 12.736.




x2 //inspection
L d' R' U' R' F //X-cross
U2 R U R' // F2L-2
U2 L' U' L U L' U' L // F2L-3
U2 R' U R U2 y R U R' // F2L-4
U' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' //OLL
U' y' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' l U //PLL


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 25, 2015)

9.83 F2 D' B2 R2 D R2 F2 U F2 U' B2 R D' F2 R F L2 U2 B2 F' U'


1 move first block


F
U' R U R U2 r' U' R2 U r'
U2 F R U R' U' F' 
U M' U2 M U' M2 U M2 U2

2.75tps!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 25, 2015)

(7.27) D2 F2 D' F' L D' L2 F U' R2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' R fullstep

4 moves to go at 6.7 ;_;


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 26, 2015)

1. 9.27 B2 D2 R2 U2 R' D2 R' D2 R U2 R' F' R B2 U' L2 F2 D2 F' 
Easy Xcross and free pair

EDIT: this cool F2L

F R' D' F R D'//Xcross
U' y' L' U' L//F2L2
d' L' U' L U L' U' L//F2L3
U x' z' L' U L//change cross color + finish F2L


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 26, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 1. 9.27 B2 D2 R2 U2 R' D2 R' D2 R U2 R' F' R B2 U' L2 F2 D2 F'
> Easy Xcross and free pair
> 
> EDIT: this cool F2L
> ...



That's crazy, did you speedsolve that, or see it afterwards?


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 27, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> That's crazy, did you speedsolve that, or see it afterwards?



I dropped the cube after the 3rd pair and when I picked it up that's the first pair I saw. Colour neutrality is cool


----------



## rybaby (Aug 27, 2015)

2 scrambles in a row with solved squares:

U2 L2 F2 L F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B D L2 F L B' L' U' B F2 

B R2 B' D2 R2 D2 F' D2 F R2 F L' U2 L F' L' U2 F U R 
Too bad I could only use the second one for my colors :/


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 27, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I dropped the cube after the 3rd pair and when I picked it up that's the first pair I saw. Colour neutrality is cool



that's epic


----------



## JamesDanko (Aug 27, 2015)

U' R2 D B2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 F' L' D F2 U' B2 D2 R D2 L

z2
U' R U F2 U' L2 R'//xxcross
R' U2 R U2 F' U' F//3rd pair
y
U R U' R' U R U R'//4th pair
U F R U R' U' F'
U2 T-Perm

I don't get double x-crosses in solves


----------



## Berd (Aug 27, 2015)

28. 15.38 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 R2 D2 L U F R' B L2 R' D2 B R' D'

ZZ!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 27, 2015)

(2.01) L' U L' R' U L' U' L' 3 moves red side, y2 sledge

2.12) L' R L R L U L R L 3 moves into uperm


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 27, 2015)

I just got this scramble from the Prisma PLL trainer: *U'*

edit - Oh, and now just a few minutes later I got *U*. Helpful -_-


----------



## TDM (Aug 27, 2015)

Reprobate said:


> Helpful -_-


Well you're going to get skips in solves. There's no reason for it not to give you skips as scrambles.

It could be more helpful to have them not being so obvious though (e.g. 10-15 moves which just gives you an AUF.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 27, 2015)

R2 B2 L' F L U2 D B L' R2 U D B2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 U'

R2 U' M r' F R' U' r U R B'
U' r U R' U2 M2 R' U' R
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R
u perm


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 30, 2015)

Rouxer's gogogo sub-12 
L F2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 D U L2 D B2 R F2 L D' U2 B D2 R' F


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 30, 2015)

2180161 said:


> Rouxer's gogogo sub-12
> L F2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 D U L2 D B2 R F2 L D' U2 B D2 R' F



5.48 lmao


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 30, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 5.48 lmao



Pb ma friend?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 30, 2015)

2180161 said:


> Pb ma friend?



well im not allowed to count it...


----------



## 2180161 (Aug 30, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> well im not allowed to count it...



but would it?

Pyra scramble: R U R' U R U R' r 1.009


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 30, 2015)

2180161 said:


> but would it?
> 
> Pyra scramble: R U R' U R U R' r 1.009



yeah, it would be PB. my 2 other sub 6s are a 5.7x and 5.61, both on other peoples' scrambles :'(


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 1, 2015)

A Skoob and a Pyra:
Pyra: R' L R' L R L l r u (2.76)
Skoob: R' L' B' L' B' R' B' L (5.95)


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 2, 2015)

Sweet 4x4 scramble: R2 B2 Rw2 F' D R' D2 Uw2 B D' B2 L2 F L2 U2 Rw' L2 R B2 D2 U R2 Fw2 D' R L2 U' B' Fw' L2 Uw2 F2 B D2 Fw' U' B2 F' R' F2


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 2, 2015)

1. 8.95 L2 D' F2 L2 U F2 R2 D U2 R2 B R' F2 R2 D B U B2 L2 

lolwat


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 2, 2015)

U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' R' F L2 R2 B D2 R D' B L'

wtf gogo sub 6 Ryan

5.38 after rotation lol


----------



## biscuit (Sep 2, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' R' F L2 R2 B D2 R D' B L'
> 
> wtf gogo sub 6 Ryan
> 
> 5.38 after rotation lol



The freak?! How does that happen? That's... Just a little good.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 2, 2015)

biscuit said:


> The freak?! How does that happen? That's... Just a little good.



lol


wtf is this session???? another easy scramble, this time on my colours:
R2 U' B U2 R' D L F2 U' B L2 U2 L2 B R2 F D2 F D2 F
6.41  i messed it up


----------



## biscuit (Sep 2, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> lol
> 
> 
> wtf is this session???? another easy scramble, this time on my colours:
> ...



Hax. Only possible solution.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 2, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Hax. Only possible solution.



lol i actually am using hax. LSE hax lol. 

i just got another 6 while typing this post...ok then...


----------



## biscuit (Sep 2, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> lol i actually am using hax. LSE hax lol.
> 
> i just got another 6 while typing this post...ok then...



Meguh ooubeer haks

EDIT: I has hax too

14.94 L U D' F2 R' L2 D' F U B2 U2 R2 F2 L D2 R B2 L2 U2 B2


----------



## TDM (Sep 2, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 B' R' F L2 R2 B D2 R D' B L'


wat
z2 y F U' R' D2 L // XX-Cross (5/5)
U2 L U' L2 U L // make the other two pairs (11/11)

can't find anything good after that though.

Your second scramble has a nice 3 move Rouxblock, but again, couldn't find anything good after it.


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 2, 2015)

Edges only blind solve with 2 solved pieces, no twists, no tricky setups and just a single cycle. Would have been a guaranteed PB but unusually I'd decided not to time it.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 2, 2015)

TDM said:


> wat
> z2 y F U' R' D2 L // XX-Cross (5/5)
> U2 L U' L2 U L // make the other two pairs (11/11)
> 
> ...



y2 x'
U2 r u'
R U' R' M' U R U R M U r U' r2 U' r
U2 sune
messed up LSE


----------



## Renslay (Sep 3, 2015)

B' F2 D2 F R2 B' R2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 B L' R2 F2 R U' R'

Way too many blocks...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 3, 2015)

D F2 D L2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 R U' L2 B L2 B2 L D2 B' F2 (6.27)

x' 
D U' L D' U' r B
U R2 U R U' R' U' R U r' U M' U2 r' U' r
R U' L' U R' U' L
U' M U' M' M2 U' M' U2 M' U M2 U2 M U2 M'

7.17 TPS....wat...


----------



## biscuit (Sep 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> D F2 D L2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 R U' L2 B L2 B2 L D2 B' F2 (6.27)
> 
> x'
> D U' L D' U' r B
> ...



Holy hacks Batman! PDF is a walking cheat code! When do you want to get in a TTW room?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 3, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Holy hacks Batman! PDF is a walking cheat code! When do you want to get in a TTW room?



lol les go rn 1v1 m8


----------



## biscuit (Sep 3, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> lol les go rn 1v1 m8



Will you still be available in half a hour? Wait... Is it supposed to be half *an* hour instead of half *a* hour? But that makes no sense?! I hate english. That's why I'm learning Japanese!


----------



## Odysseus (Sep 3, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Will you still be available in half a hour? Wait... Is it supposed to be half *an* hour instead of half *a* hour? But that makes no sense?! I hate english. That's why I'm learning Japanese!



The rule "an" before a vowel refers to pronunciation not spelling.


----------



## NeilH (Sep 3, 2015)

Odysseus said:


> The rule "an" before a vowel refers to pronunciation not spelling.



still supposed to be half an hour


----------



## TDM (Sep 4, 2015)

3. 12.96 R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 U' F2 R B' L' D L R2 D' U' L' B2

x2 // Inspection 
D L R D2 F2 y' F' D R' D' U2 L' U L // XX-Cross (13/13)
U y' R' U' R U' y R U R' // F2L-3 (8/21)
y2 F' L' U' L U L F' L' // ZBLS (8/29)
r U2 R2 F R F' R U2 r' U2 // ZBLL (9/38)

sim so bad time


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 4, 2015)

can anyone find a "hard" scramble in this thread? The title implies that people should post hard scrambles.


----------



## NeilH (Sep 5, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> can anyone find a "hard" scramble in this thread? The title implies that people should post hard scrambles.



i don't think hard scrambles exist


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 5, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> can anyone find a "hard" scramble in this thread? The title implies that people should post hard scrambles.



I don't feel like searching, but I've seen plenty of really crappy skewb or 2x2 scrambles where those is no easy layers/faces.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 5, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> can anyone find a "hard" scramble in this thread? The title implies that people should post hard scrambles.


Sure, there have been some. I think most of us just want to forget the bad solves, though. 


guysensei1 said:


> R2 B' R2 U B' D' L U R F' U B L' B2 R D2 B2 R' F2 B2 L'
> 
> RIP white/yellow cross solvers...


yw


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 5, 2015)

CS timer I got a really easy avg of 5. 2.56 my first sub 3. I got a 1.76 cuz i had just learned the CLL Alg 4 days ago.
F2 R U F2 R' F2 U' R' F2 U2
Sune case on top. Chris Olson would love this one.


----------



## Berd (Sep 5, 2015)

Uw2 F2 D' Uw' Rw2 Uw' F2 Rw2 R B R U Fw2 D' L' D2 Fw2 U D' L2 D2 L Fw2 Uw Rw2 L2 D2 Uw2 L2 F Uw L2 B2 L B R2 U2 Rw2 U' R

INZEIN!


----------



## Dadd (Sep 6, 2015)

*This is such an easy 2x2 scramble....*

I just got a 2.735 with this on CS Timer.....

U2 F2 U' F R U' R F' U'

Reconstruction: 
Inspection: Z' Y' X2
First layer: U2 R'
CLL: U' R U R' U R U2 R' (I don't even know full CLL, so a PBL skip I guess)
AUF: U'

Such an easy scramble...


----------



## Myachii (Sep 6, 2015)

ayylmao

U2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 F U2 B2 U2 F2 R' B D' B' R' F' D2 F L2 B'

Inspection - z y'
Cross - M'


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Sep 6, 2015)

D' R2 D R2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F' R' B2 F D' R' U' F D' U



Spoiler



y2 D' F2 L R' D2 //cross
R' U2 R d' R U R' //1
d' R U R' //2
R' U' R U2 L U L' //3
d' R U R' //4
R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' U' //PLL

So many wide turns, really straightforward F2L, then OLL skip


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 7, 2015)

From Prisma: D' R2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U L2 B R' L D B D2 U2 L' B2 L' U


----------



## thehoodedyip (Sep 8, 2015)

U' R2 D F2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 R B' D' L B' L' D2 R2 D F 

XCross+ preserved pair, which set up a third pair. Jperm finish
z2 y'
R' F' D R' F' 
U R U' R'
y R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R2 F R F'
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
U' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U

But I realised afterwards I could have done COLL and had a feeling that it might skip... It would have 

z2 y'
R' F' D R' F' 
U R U' R'
y R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R2 F R F'
U F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' U


----------



## TDM (Sep 8, 2015)

Reddit daily scramble #116

F2 R D2 L F' U2 R U2 L2 B2 R' D2 R2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' D' R'

x2 y // Inspection
U' R B D' L D // EOLine (6/6)
L2 U' L' // F2L-1 (3/9)
U' R' // F2L-2 (2/11)
U L' U2 M' // F2L-3 (4/15)
B2 r' // F2L-4 (2/17)
U2 y' R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' // ZBLL (14/31)

Only took one attempt to find that, didn't even have to go back a couple of moves to look for a better solution.


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 8, 2015)

6.633 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 U' L2 B' D F U' R' U B R' U F

z2 y' 
F' R' F L' D L' D R // XXcross
U r' F2 r U' r' F r // F2L 3
U2 L U' L' U L U L' // F2L 4
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // PLL

2 move first block gogo


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 9, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> 6.633 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 U' L2 B' D F U' R' U B R' U F
> 
> z2 y'
> F' R' F L' D L' D R // XXcross
> ...



6.38 lol


----------



## y235 (Sep 9, 2015)

U2 B' U2 L2 R2 F' D2 R2 B D2 F' R' B' U' R D' B2 U2 L' U' R2 x' y'

lol BLD scramble

I managed to mess that up somehow and DNFed :/



Spoiler: Spoiler



Five edge targets, five corner targets. four flipped edges, two flipped corners.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 9, 2015)

2 move orange cross R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 U' B' D' B F2 U R' U' L B' R'


----------



## Jbacboy (Sep 9, 2015)

Wth
L2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U F R' B L F' U B L2 R'
from cstimer lol


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 11, 2015)

R2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 B R2 D2 B' R F L2 U F' U L D' R B2 x2 y'

Dat 1 move cross.


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 11, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> R2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 B R2 D2 B' R F L2 U F' U L D' R B2 x2 y'
> 
> Dat 1 move cross.


Got 11.22
Not even sub NR


----------



## Animorpher13 (Sep 11, 2015)

Pyra: U' L' B' R B L U R r b u'


----------



## Iggy (Sep 12, 2015)

10.08 (-5, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)

(3,0)/(0,1)/(0,3)/
(3,3)/(-1,-1)/
(6,-5)/(-3,0)/(3,3)/(0,-3)/
(4,6)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(4,1)/(6,0)/(2,3)

Not even sub 10 lol


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 14, 2015)

dat red side on this 2x2 scramble F' R2 F U2 R' F U2 R2 U'


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 16, 2015)

Pyeaminx scramble U B R' B R B U' R' l' b' u'


----------



## TDM (Sep 18, 2015)

L2 B' L' U' D' L' U' B2 L F2 B R2 F' L2 B' D2 F R2 L2

x2 // Inspection 
L F U' R2 D2 // 222 (5/5)
y' R' U2 R // more stuff (3/8)
U2 F' U F' // XXXX-cross - edge (4/12)
d' M' U M // EO+F2L (4/16)
U' y2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // Pure corner twist (lost of moves/bad total movecount)


----------



## AirbusCube (Sep 18, 2015)

Yellow layer already done
R2 U R U' F' U' F R' U'

from cstimer. i got a 2.97 and i dont know cll


----------



## 2180161 (Sep 18, 2015)

from cstimer: U' R2 U2 F2 R' F' R F' R F'
x' y2 R U R' U' R U R'


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 18, 2015)

2x2: R U2 R2
Ummmmmmmmmm


----------



## qaz (Sep 18, 2015)

D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D L2 D F2 L R D' F2 R' F' L F2 D'


----------



## starcuber (Sep 19, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-19 

U R' U' F' U R2 F' R U2 R' 

if u know cll u r lucky


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 20, 2015)

(1.28) F U2 R F' R' F U2 R U2

z
R' U F R U2 R' F U2


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 20, 2015)

B R2 F' R2 B L2 R2 B2 F2 R' B' F U F' D2 R' D2 U R2


----------



## biscuit (Sep 23, 2015)

Got this scramble. 2 free pairs

U L2 F L F R' L F R2 F2 B2 U R2 D F2 B2 L2 D B2 

inspection y2

R' U' L2 B U L // first pair
y' U' L' U' L U2 L' U' L // second pair
y' U2 L' U' L // third pair
U' L' U' L U L' U' L U2 y' R U' R // fourth pair

Nothing fancy with LL. With the OLL alg I use I got a V-perm which stinks but nice f2l


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 23, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Got this scramble. 2 free pairs
> 
> U L2 F L F R' L F R2 F2 B2 U R2 D F2 B2 L2 D B2
> 
> ...



That's actually a Pureflip OLL: r U' r' U r U' r' U2 r U r' U2 r U r' U r U r'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 23, 2015)

AirbusCube said:


> Yellow layer already done
> R2 U R U' F' U' F R' U'
> 
> from cstimer. i got a 2.97 and i dont know cll



lol1.15
that one is F R' F' R U R U' R' (there is a rotation but I'm too lazy to figure it out)


----------



## BigGreen (Sep 23, 2015)

R' B U' L' U2 B U' R U F' R2 F B' R2 U2 D2 amazing.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 23, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> That's actually a Pureflip OLL: r U' r' U r U' r' U2 r U r' U2 r U r' U r U r'



I'm still learnign full OLL so don't expect me to know your 1,000,000 algs  Thanks for the alg!


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 23, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I'm still learnign full OLL so don't expect me to know your 1,000,000 algs  Thanks for the alg!



I wasn't expecting you to know it, just pointing out that the solve is even easier than you think because that is actually a special LL case. If you don't know OLL, there's pretty much no reason to learn it.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 24, 2015)

I royally screwed this one up... What would you guys do with it? L2 F2 D F L' U' F U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 U' F2 D L


----------



## mafergut (Sep 25, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Got this scramble. 2 free pairs
> 
> U L2 F L F R' L F R2 F2 B2 U R2 D F2 B2 L2 D B2
> 
> ...



The 3rd pair should be y' U2 L U' L', I guess.
For the 4th pair, I'd normally do: y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R', which is shorter. Do you do that to force edge orientation?


----------



## YTCuber (Sep 25, 2015)

L2 F2 D F L' U' F U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 U' F2 D L

x2
U' R U' R' U M U2 M U2 M2 y R U R' U' R B' R' XX-Cross
F' U2 F U2 F' U' F y2
R U' R' F' U F U R U R'
F R U R' U' F' U'
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
U x R2 D2 R' U R' D2 R U' R U2


----------



## TDM (Sep 25, 2015)

BigGreen said:


> R' B U' L' U2 B U' R U F' R2 F B' R2 U2 D2 amazing.



x2 z
R' U2 R U2 R U R
U' M' U R U' R' U2 R U2 R'
M' U' M' U2 M' U M
U' u2 M u2 M'


----------



## SuperMud (Sep 25, 2015)

LucasCuber said:


> L2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 F L' F' L2 R' F' R F'
> 
> OLL Skip



got 2.66


----------



## biscuit (Sep 26, 2015)

mafergut said:


> The 3rd pair should be y' U2 L U' L', I guess.
> For the 4th pair, I'd normally do: y' U' R U2 R' U' R U R', which is shorter. Do you do that to force edge orientation?



Nope. I just suck and didn't see that. I guess I need to do more slow solves!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 26, 2015)

LucasCuber said:


> L2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 F R2 F L' F' L2 R' F' R F'
> 
> OLL Skip



not legit at all  sorry nice try


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 26, 2015)

https://alg.cubing.net/?title=7.65%20PB%20single&setup=F-_U-_F2_D-_B2_R2_D_L2_U_F2_U-_L-_B2_L-_F_L2_U2_F_L&alg=x2%0AR-_L-_B-_U-_F2%0Ay2_U-_R_U_R2_U-_R%0AU_L-_U_L%0AU2_R_U-_R-%0AU-_y_R-_U-_R_U-_R-_U-_R%0AU_R2_D_R-_U2_R_D-_R-_U2_R-%0AU2%0A%2F%2F38_STM_in_7.65_%3D_4.97_TPS%0A%2F%2F41_ETM_in_7.65_%3D_5.36_TPS
lolscramble


----------



## Cale S (Sep 27, 2015)

F' R' D' L2 U2 D' B U2 L U2 B' U2 D2 F' R2 F2 U2 F D2

y2 R2 U' R D2


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 27, 2015)

2x2: F' R2 F' U2 F' U2 F R' U'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 27, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> 2x2: F' R2 F' U2 F' U2 F R' U'



why am i not noticing anything stupid? Its a nice scramble, but nothing special.
1.72
R' U' R' F' R F' L F L' U' R U R2 F' R U2


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 27, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> why am i not noticing anything stupid? Its a nice scramble, but nothing special.
> 1.72



Red bar in bottom left: U' R' U R' U (R U' R')


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 27, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Red bar in bottom left: U' R' U R' U (R U' R')



that does nothing?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 28, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> that does nothing?


That solves it...

Another 2x2 lol scramble: R' U R' F2 R2 F' U2 F U2


----------



## TDM (Sep 28, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> That solves it...



Nope.

That next scramble you posted was nice though. I still don't know how to recognise that case...


----------



## shawnyboy (Sep 28, 2015)

D' F' D' B U' D B2 U2 L' F2 L D2 R2 U2 D2 B2 U lol got 7.23


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 28, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> That solves it...
> 
> Another 2x2 lol scramble: R' U R' F2 R2 F' U2 F U2



no it doesnt...
yes i actually know that TCLL!



TDM said:


> Nope.
> 
> That next scramble you posted was nice though. I still don't know how to recognise that case...



Its like pure Pi with the front-left corner twisted


----------



## not_kevin (Sep 28, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> no it doesnt...
> yes i actually know that TCLL!
> 
> 
> ...





cuberkid10 said:


> Red bar in bottom left: U' R' U R' U (R U' R')



She did specify red bar in bottom left - try adding a z before the turns


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 29, 2015)

not_kevin said:


> She did specify red bar in bottom left - try adding a z before the turns



Yes yes. I just suck with cube rotation notation.


----------



## obelisk477 (Sep 29, 2015)

Stop what you're doing at look at this 4x4 scramble from qqTimer:

U2 F2 D L2 U R' F2 Fw B D U' L' D2 L U' L' U2 L' D L' U Rw2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L' Rw2 U' R' D2 U2 B' R' B' L2 R D2 Rw' L


----------



## mafergut (Sep 29, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> Stop what you're doing at look at this 4x4 scramble from qqTimer:
> 
> U2 F2 D L2 U R' F2 Fw B D U' L' D2 L U' L' U2 L' D L' U Rw2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L' Rw2 U' R' D2 U2 B' R' B' L2 R D2 Rw' L



All half centers and lots of white and yellow pairs already done. Am I missing any other niceties? Also, do you know how to preserve most of it while finishing the centers? I'm a noob at 4x4 so I might easily be overlooking something obvious.


----------



## obelisk477 (Sep 29, 2015)

mafergut said:


> All half centers and lots of white and yellow pairs already done. Am I missing any other niceties? Also, do you know how to preserve most of it while finishing the centers? I'm a noob at 4x4 so I might easily be overlooking something obvious.



No that's what I saw, I just felt like there must be a much easier way to solve it than standard reduction or Yau because of all the preserved everything. Coulnd't figure anything nice out in 15 secounds though


----------



## Jbacboy (Sep 30, 2015)

F2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' L' F2 R2 D2 F' R' U2 F
Those Roux blocks...


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 30, 2015)

2x2: F2 R U' F'
Even pretending like I didn't see that scramble, I still found the optimal solution for this, and got a 0.99


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 1, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 2x2: F2 R U' F'
> Even pretending like I didn't see that scramble, I still found the optimal solution for this, and got a 0.99



.62 Beautiful scramble


----------



## lejitcuber (Oct 1, 2015)

8.705 F' B2 U L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D' U L' D2 R D' B2 U' F2

wow... yellow is so easy


----------



## biscuit (Oct 1, 2015)

D2 R' L' F L2 B2 U L' B' U2 B' D2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 L2 F screwed this one up. Got a 19.


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 2, 2015)

2x2:
(0.47) U2 F U2 R2 U2 F' U2 R' U' 
ignore the time, was keyboard, scramble is lol though


----------



## bluesk1 (Oct 2, 2015)

2x2:

The greatest scramble ever:

F U R U' R' F'

0.50

MOM I BROKE A WORLD RECORD


----------



## shawnyboy (Oct 2, 2015)

lol F' R' F B2 D2 L' R U2 B2 U' B2 R2 L B2 L2 R2 F2 B2 R2 U' L' D2 L D' B2 would of been a good time, but rage quit cause of pop


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 4, 2015)

B' U2 R2 U2 B' F' U2 F' L' B' D L' R2 F' R2 D R2 B2 

3x3, very easy X-cross


----------



## Cale S (Oct 4, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> B' U2 R2 U2 B' F' U2 F' L' B' D L' R2 F' R2 D R2 B2
> 
> 3x3, very easy X-cross



XX-cross is also easy:
L2 B' L U2 F2 L'

and easy F2B for roux:
y2 x 
R' Fw2
M' U Rw' U M' U2 Rw' U' Rw


----------



## qaz (Oct 4, 2015)

um what?

R' D F2 D' F2 U' B2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 F U L D2 L



Spoiler



a nice F2L:
y z2 
r' F r U2 L F' U L
U' L U2 L'
U' R U R'

or this:
y z2
r' F r U2 r U' r'
y' R' U R U2 y R U R'
y U' R' U' R
R' U2 R2 U R D' R U R' D R' U2 R'
(28 with cancellations)


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 4, 2015)

qaz said:


> um what?
> 
> R' D F2 D' F2 U' B2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 F U L D2 L
> 
> ...



Got 6.55. Pb is 7.44 lol


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 4, 2015)

L R B2 D' L B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F L' U2 L2 R' F U' L2 D U' B2 D2 R' B2 

too many yellow pairs


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 5, 2015)

csTimer just gave me this for 2x2:
U R' F' R2 U R U F2 R' U2


----------



## biscuit (Oct 5, 2015)

My gosh... I screwed this up so bad. Got one of my 5 best times, but it should have been a PB by like at least half a second. 

13.37 F' U2 B' L2 F' R2 F' R2 B2 F' L' B D' L' F D2 R U2 B

I solved it something like this, this is improved on the second pair though because of how I do the rotation.

x-cross // z2 U' B R
Second pair // 'y D R U' R' D'
Third pair // U L' U L U2 L' U' L
Fourth pair // y2 U R U' R' y L' U L 
OLL // U L F' L' U' L U F U' L'
PLL // R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U


----------



## bluesk1 (Oct 6, 2015)

B R2 D2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 B' U2 B' U' L F L' B' D U F2

Got my PB on this


----------



## Aaron Lau (Oct 6, 2015)

So idk if this is considered a 'scramble' but i thought it was pretty funny anyway.
I was practising plls and aparently cstimer considers this a pll scramble.

scramble:U


----------



## mafergut (Oct 6, 2015)

Aaron Lau said:


> So idk if this is considered a 'scramble' but i thought it was pretty funny anyway.
> I was practising plls and aparently cstimer considers this a pll scramble.
> 
> scramble:U



Yeah, it's a PLL skip that needs a U' AUF 
Somebody mentioned something similar a while ago and, I think it was TDM, somebody said that it would be nice if csTimer could hide the fact that it is a PLL skip with a longer "scramble" so that you are not expecting the skip.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 6, 2015)

R' F2 R' F' U F2 U' F R' U'

First layer skip 2x2 scramble.


----------



## TDM (Oct 6, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Yeah, it's a PLL skip that needs a U' AUF
> Somebody mentioned something similar a while ago and, I think it was TDM, somebody said that it would be nice if csTimer could hide the fact that it is a PLL skip with a longer "scramble" so that you are not expecting the skip.



I don't think I'd have said it referring to csTimer since I don't like csTimer  But yes, I think I may have said something like that. Some people won't be expecting PLL skips when they happen. A mix of just AUFs and longer "scrambles" would be ideal imo, since I can usually predict them, or a CP skip at the very least.


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 7, 2015)

Just doing some Square-1 practice got this scramble: (3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -2)/

Solution:

Cubeshape: / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) /
3/4D Layer: (0, -4) / (3, -3) / 
L5C: Skip
L5E: (-5, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, 3)

Nice. I got a 14.06


----------



## TDM (Oct 8, 2015)

Wasted this with a mid 10.

L D L2 F' L' U2 L F' R' D' L2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D

y2 x'
R2 U' R D z U x' D' L D
y' U' R' U R
y' U2 R' U R
y' U2 R' U R
U2 r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r'
l U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 8, 2015)

L2 U F2 D U' L2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 R' F2 L' F' U B2 R' B D2

Just used this scramble for 3BLD and there's 6 cycles just on corners.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 8, 2015)

F U F' U' B2 L' B L B L2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 F L2
Great F2B on Roux, great xxcross on CFOP. I actually got this a while ago, it's my PB single (12.82).


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 12, 2015)

1. 8.02 B2 U' F U F' D B2 R2 U' R D2 R2 B2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 L2 D2 

x z L2 R2 F2 D2//Xcross
U2 y R U' R' L U' L' //F2L2
U' R U' R' U' y L' U L//F2L3
U R U2 R' U R U' R' //F2L4
OLL skip A perm

cool


----------



## DJ4Y (Oct 12, 2015)

shawnyboy said:


> D' F' D' B U' D B2 U2 L' F2 L D2 R2 U2 D2 B2 U lol got 7.23




OLL skip into a Jb perm. Wat


----------



## Bubtore (Oct 12, 2015)

All (maybe most of) easy scrambles we got at Musée Suisse du jeu 2015 :

2x2 :
U R' F R U R F U' F R U'

3x3 :
U' R2 U F2 B' R' L2 B D F2 D2 L U2 B2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2

4x4 :
R' U F2 U' F2 L F' B' L D2 L2 U L2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 B2 D Rw2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 R Uw2 D2 B' R U2 R2 L2 Uw R2 L Uw Rw2 B2 R Fw' D2 L Fw' D L'

Skewb :
L R L R U R' U' R L' B' L'
L R B R B U' R U' R L' R'


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 12, 2015)

U2 L B2 U2 R2 F2 L B2 L' B' U F2 U' R' B' D2 F L2

z // ins
L U2 L' U2 L x2' // cross
y U' L' U L R U' R' // F2L1
U2 L U' L' // F2L2
y R U2 R' U y L' U' L // F2L3
U y2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L // F2L4
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
z2 l2 U' D l2 D' l2 U l2 U' l2 U l2 D // PLL
15.52, almost 5th best 3x3 single


----------



## 2180161 (Oct 12, 2015)

biscuit said:


> D2 R' L' F L2 B2 U L' B' U2 B' D2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 L2 F screwed this one up. Got a 19.



13.23 with CFCE!


----------



## 2180161 (Oct 12, 2015)

DJ4Y said:


> OLL skip into a Jb perm. Wat



9.38 OLLCP, into CC U-perm


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 12, 2015)

F2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 L R U F' R U L R


----------



## 2180161 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> F2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 L R U F' R U L R



7.89 still slower than my PB tho


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 12, 2015)

2180161 said:


> 7.89 still slower than my PB tho



What was your solution? After the 4 move xx-cross I didn't see anything too good, I only got 7.93 on it, it should have been faster.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> What was your solution? After the 4 move xx-cross I didn't see anything too good, I only got 7.93 on it, it should have been faster.



L2 D2 B R'//cool
y U' R U' R' U2 R' U R//F2l3
U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'//yucky pair 

now you have a decent LL which I assume many people know the alg for (I don't), or you can just fat antisune J perm


----------



## TDM (Oct 13, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> L2 D2 B R' //cool
> y U' R U' R' *U R' U2 R2 U' R' //also cool*


Don't know a good alg for this OLL (currently mirroring the alg for the mirror case), so I don't know if the continuation from here is good or not.


----------



## mafergut (Oct 13, 2015)

TDM said:


> L2 D2 B R' //cool
> y U' R U' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R' //also cool
> Don't know a good alg for this OLL (currently mirroring the alg for the mirror case), so I don't know if the continuation from here is good or not.



Probably the coolest cross+F2L I've seen in a long time. This deserved a LL skip or a great 1LLL/ZBLL case to finish the solve, but the OLL case is one of the ugliest 
I currently do this OLL as:
U2 (AUF) F' L' U' L U F (lefty T-OLL case) + R U R' U' R' F R F' (sexy-sledge, the "other" T-OLL case). In this case this leaves you with a Y-perm + U' AUF so a pretty lengthy LL

I know this is more like a special 2L OLL than a 1L alg per se but I didn't find anything better (maybe I didn't search that much, TBH).
Anybody knows of something better? I mean for the OLL alg, not for this LL in particular.


----------



## TDM (Oct 13, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Probably the coolest cross+F2L I've seen in a long time. This deserved a LL skip or a great 1LLL/ZBLL case to finish the solve, but the OLL case is one of the ugliest
> I currently do this OLL as:
> U2 (AUF) F' L' U' L U F (lefty T-OLL case) + R U R' U' R' F R F' (sexy-sledge, the "other" T-OLL case). In this case this leaves you with a Y-perm + U' AUF so a pretty lengthy LL
> 
> ...



From algdb.net: r' D' r U' r' D r2 U' r' U r U r'. Much better than my L2 U L' F' L U' L2 U L F L'. However, you get an F perm on this scramble.


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 13, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> L2 D2 B R'//cool
> y U' R U' R' U2 R' U R//F2l3
> U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'//yucky pair
> 
> now you have a decent LL which I assume many people know the alg for (I don't), or you can just fat antisune J perm



Even better LL.

L2 D2 B R' //cool
y U' R U' R' U R' U2 R y' r' U r U' r' U' r //kinda cool
R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 U2 //that's a dank solution


----------



## mafergut (Oct 13, 2015)

TDM said:


> From algdb.net: r' D' r U' r' D r2 U' r' U r U r'. Much better than my L2 U L' F' L U' L2 U L F L'. However, you get an F perm on this scramble.



Both are nice but I have to try them out. Yours is shorter but will need some good fingertricks for those Fs and the r' D'... one probably flows nicely but it's just 1 move shorter than my OLL combo.


----------



## TDM (Oct 13, 2015)

mafergut said:


> Both are nice but I have to try them out. Yours is shorter but will need some good fingertricks for those Fs and the r' D'... one probably flows nicely but it's just 1 move shorter than my OLL combo.



I have good enough fingertricks for the right-handed version of that case, but I can't mirror them, and my execution is awful.

That first alg is amazing though. I might actually learn that... maybe. It's not too hard to learn either. It even solve the same LL case too, which is good for recognition (but bad for alternate OLLCPs).


----------



## mafergut (Oct 13, 2015)

TDM said:


> I have good enough fingertricks for the right-handed version of that case, but I can't mirror them, and my execution is awful.
> 
> That first alg is amazing though. I might actually learn that... maybe. It's not too hard to learn either. It even solve the same LL case too, which is good for recognition (but bad for alternate OLLCPs).



Yeah, I would like to use mirrors for the two cases so, yeah, it looks like the right handed version could be just fine. I will try that as well.

What I don't get is what you mean by "It even solve the same LL case too". You mean both yours and algbd algs make the same EP+CP while solving OLL?


----------



## TDM (Oct 13, 2015)

mafergut said:


> What I don't get is what you mean by "It even solve the same LL case too". You mean both yours and algbd algs make the same EP+CP while solving OLL?


Yep, even though they're very different algs.


U' L2 U R2 D F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U2 L' D2 B D' B' L F' L R' D

x2 y'
L D' R U' R' U2 R'
U' F U' F' U2 r' F' r
U R' U' R U2 r D r' U2 r D' r'
y' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 13, 2015)

https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=L2_D2_B...2_D-_L2_R2_F2_D2_R2_U-_L2_F2_L_R_U_F-_R_U_L_R

I FMCed it.

L2 D2 B R' //XXcross
U' B U' B' U B' U2 B L' B L U2 R' U L U' R U L2 B' L U2//Ronxu's continuation + insertion.


----------



## 2180161 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> What was your solution? After the 4 move xx-cross I didn't see anything too good, I only got 7.93 on it, it should have been faster.



L2 D2 R' B//xx-cross
y U R F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f'// EO
R2 U2 R2 U R2' U R U2 R' U2 R//F2L
R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R'//ZBLL


----------



## Jbacboy (Oct 16, 2015)

Cool L D2 F' B' R2 F' U' R2 L' B L2 B' U2 F2 B' U2 R2 L2 U2 R2


----------



## TDM (Oct 17, 2015)

D L2 B2 R2 D F2 D' B2 U L2 R2 F R B D L' R2 D U R' F'



Spoiler



x2 // Inspection
U L D R' E2 // Cross (setup F2L-1) (5/5)
R' U R // F2L-1 (3/8)
L U' L' // F2L-2 (3/11)
R U' R' // F2L-3 (3/14)
U2 y' R U' R' U' R U R' // F2L-4 (8/22)
y' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // OLLCP (11/33)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U // EPLL (8/41)


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 17, 2015)

B L' R' L U B' R L U' L'

This is literally the worst possible skewb scramble ever. Four twisted corners, what the heck?


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 17, 2015)

TDM said:


> D L2 B2 R2 D F2 D' B2 U L2 R2 F R B D L' R2 D U R' F'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, I like the way you kept that pair with the U move during cross.
inspection: x2
cross: L D R' D2
F2L1: L' U L U2 L' U L
F2L2: L U2 L' U' L U L'
F2L3: U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' 
F2L4: y U R U2 R' U' R U R'
OLL: U2 M' U M U2 M' U M 
PLL: U

You beat me by two moves


----------



## TDM (Oct 18, 2015)

1. 11.98 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 D R2 U F R F2 L B R' D L U F' U'

Very easy XX-cross or FB.


----------



## Myachii (Oct 18, 2015)

WTAF.....

D B F2 D2 L2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 B2 R2 D R2 B D F U2 L U

Obviously easy X-Cross... but the rest of the F2L was incredible.

My solve was a *9.088*. It took 50 moves which gave me *5.50 TPS*

Matt's solve was a *7.938*. It took 60 moves, which gave him *7.55 TPS*

If you're wondering - We use screen share on Skype to use the same scramble because it's cool


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 18, 2015)

Myachii said:


> WTAF.....
> 
> D B F2 D2 L2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 B2 R2 D R2 B D F U2 L U
> 
> ...



What I would have done:

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D_B_F...L
U_L_U2_L-_U2_L_F-_L-_U-_L_U_L_F_L2_U-_//PLL

Granted, the LL isn't very nice, but I think the F2L is better.


----------



## matty (Oct 18, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> What I would have done:
> 
> https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D_B_F...L
> U_L_U2_L-_U2_L_F-_L-_U-_L_U_L_F_L2_U-_//PLL
> ...



Hmm, you had no rotations but I'm not sure who's is faster.


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 18, 2015)

matty said:


> Hmm, you had no rotations but I'm not sure who's is faster.



I'll time it tomorrow and see what I get.


----------



## KRAMIST (Oct 20, 2015)

i have no clue how i screwed this up 
scramble : L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 F2 L' F' R B D R2 B L' R2 F'

z2 y2 // inspection
F' R' F U2 B2 U L' F' L' // accidental Xcross
U y2 L' U' L U L' U' L B U' B' U' L U' L' // 2nd and 3rd pair
U2 L' U2 L U' F U F' // 4th pair
U' r U r' R U R' U' r U r'// OLL
U PERM

43 HTM - U PERM

EDIT: WOW AMAZING QQTIMER I JUST GOT TWO FREE PAIRS AFTER CROSS + Y PERM AFTER R U R' OLL SKIP


----------



## NeilH (Oct 20, 2015)

KRAMIST said:


> i have no clue how i screwed this up
> scramble : L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 F2 L' F' R B D R2 B L' R2 F'
> 
> z2 y2 // inspection
> ...



how do you do f2l with B moves?


----------



## KRAMIST (Oct 20, 2015)

I don't use rotations because then i can't look at the next pair so just use maybe a small F or just push with my thumb behind


----------



## TDM (Oct 20, 2015)

KRAMIST said:


> I don't use rotations because then i can't look at the next pair so just use maybe a small F or just push with my thumb behind



Rotating is faster. It's not as hard as you'd think looking ahead and rotating - yes, it's harder than not rotating, but it's still faster.

19. 14.36 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 B' U R' L' U F2 D' L' F2
lolwat


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 20, 2015)

D' L2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R D2 B L2 B2 D' U' R' B2 F'

F D' R D2
R' F' R


----------



## GlowingSausage (Oct 21, 2015)

(18. October): 12.135 OH single (LL skip(second one within a few days xD))
B' D' R2 L U2 D2 B2 R2 D F' B2 L' D2 R U2 R' F2 R' D2 L2
PB is 9.488 (PLL skip)


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 22, 2015)

U R2 F2 D F2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 B' U2 R' U F' D L2 F' L U2


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 22, 2015)

Skoob
L' B' U' R U'
...


----------



## Berd (Oct 22, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Skoob
> L' B' U' R U'
> ...


Clearly not a legit scramble.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 22, 2015)

Berd said:


> Clearly not a legit scramble.



Got it off ChaoTimer.


----------



## Berd (Oct 22, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Got it off ChaoTimer.


Doesn't make it legit.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 23, 2015)

Berd said:


> Doesn't make it legit.



I thought you were implying that I made it up.
But yeah that scramble's really stupid


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 23, 2015)

32.84 B F D2 R Rw2 B R2 L Uw' B' D' B2 L2 U2 Uw' R2 U' R L2 F D' Uw2 F L' R U Uw2 R D' F' Uw U2 R2 L' Uw2 L R' F' U2 B

4x4 1 move f2c, got double parity why?????


----------



## TDM (Oct 23, 2015)

5. 14.70 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 U2 F' L2 D' U' R' B' U2 R2 D F' U'



Spoiler



z2 // Inspection
r U r' B2 // X-Cross + 2 pairs (4/4)
R U' R2 U R // F2L-2 (5/9)
d' R' U' R // F2L-3 (8/17)
U L' U2 L U' L' U L // F2L-4 (8/25)
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL (10/35)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL (15/50)



Time was unbelievably bad.


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 23, 2015)

L' D2 R' B2 L B2 D2 R B2 R' B2 U F2 L B' F2 R' B2 L' B'

CFOP, Roux, Petrus, ZZ, there's something for everyone


----------



## Mickjm124 (Oct 23, 2015)

*Easy Scramble*

I was fooling around on CStimer with their 3x3 subsets and i got this...
Scramble: R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U R U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R U R2 U' R' U R2
I got a PB on this one  (for RU gen lol)


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 23, 2015)

Mickjm124 said:


> I was fooling around on CStimer with their 3x3 subsets and i got this...
> Scramble: R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U R U' R2 U2 R2 U *R2 R'* U' R U R2 U' R' U R2
> I got a PB on this one


 wut idek


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 24, 2015)

Mickjm124 said:


> I was fooling around on CStimer with their 3x3 subsets and i got this...
> Scramble: R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U R U' R2 U2 R2 U *R2 R' *U' R U R2 U' R' U R2
> I got a PB on this one



waat 
By pb you mean for RU gen, not whole cube I assume...

Edit: LOL sniped


----------



## 2180161 (Oct 24, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> L' D2 R' B2 L B2 D2 R B2 R' B2 U F2 L B' F2 R' B2 L' B'
> 
> CFOP, Roux, Petrus, ZZ, there's something for everyone




10.933 stackmatted.
y2
F' L F//EO x-cross
U R U' R' L U' L'//F2L-2
U R U' R'//F2L-3
U R' U' R U R' U' R2 U R' U R U2 R'//WVLS
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2//EPLL
37STM/10.933≈3.8 TPS


----------



## qaz (Oct 24, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> L' D2 R' B2 L B2 D2 R B2 R' B2 U F2 L B' F2 R' B2 L' B'
> 
> CFOP, Roux, Petrus, ZZ, there's something for everyone



y R' U' F M F' r
y U R' U' R U R' U' R2 U2
M U M' U2 M U r R2 U2


----------



## Mickjm124 (Oct 25, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> waat
> By pb you mean for RU gen, not whole cube I assume...
> 
> Edit: LOL sniped





penguinz7 said:


> wut idek



You assumed right, my full cube PB is 24.51


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 27, 2015)

dat orange/white/blue 2x2x1 block B' L2 U2 F' D2 L2 D2 B D2 F' U2 L' F U2 L F' R2 U R D2


----------



## Cale S (Oct 27, 2015)

B2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 U R D R B L2 R' U L2 F2

3 move xcross

edit: this is cool - 
x2 y2
L2 R2 F
R' U' R y' U' R' U R 
U L U L'
U' R U' R2 D' R U R' D R

24 moves


----------



## YTCuber (Oct 27, 2015)

2x2:
R U R'

Pyraminx:
R U B' L R U' L' U R U' u


----------



## biscuit (Oct 27, 2015)

Just got this great BLD scramble with first success attached! 

B' U F D' F2 R F2 B D' L F2 D2 F2 U2 R L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F'


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 27, 2015)

LL skip lol

8.66	L' F L U' F2 B2 U' R' U' B' D2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 L2 B' D2 L2

x2 y D' R' L U2 F2 y' R U R' D'//cross preserving a pair
y' U R U' R'//F2L1
R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R//F2L2
U2 y' R U' R'//F2L3
U //for edge control
y' R U R' U R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R//LLLS
U'//LL

Two solves later...

Um wat

B2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 F L2 U2 B R2 D R U' L' U2 R U2 B2 F L

Rubbish time, was OH with a 57mm cube. LL skip wat I think I misscrambled tho.


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 27, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> LL skip lol
> 
> 8.66	L' F L U' F2 B2 U' R' U' B' D2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 L2 B' D2 L2
> 
> ...



3rd pair y u no U' R' U2 R U' R' U R


----------



## sqAree (Oct 28, 2015)

2x2 scramble: F2 R U2 R' U2 F' U F U2

Solution: y z F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (1.60 pb)


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 28, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> 3rd pair y u no U' R' U2 R U' R' U R



Because when I was slower I didn't realise that you could do pairs like that, and it's in my muscle memor. I would do it in FMC though.


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 28, 2015)

Drew pls sub 1 this

2.56 U L B' U' R' L U' B b' u


----------



## TDM (Oct 28, 2015)

18. 8.49 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F' R' B2 D' B' R2 F2 R' D' L2

x2 y'
D2 U' B2 [D' U'] r' F
U R' U R U' R' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U r
U R U' L' U R' U' L
U M' U' M' U M U2 M U M' U2 M U2


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 29, 2015)

U2 B' R2 B D2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 B' U' B L' F D2 R' B2 R
much blocks


----------



## thehoodedyip (Oct 29, 2015)

F2 D L2 R2 U L2 R2 U F2 R2 B' R' F' L F' U B2 R' U2 

Someone Roux this?


----------



## TDM (Oct 29, 2015)

thehoodedyip said:


> Someone Roux this?



F2 D L2 R2 U L2 R2 U F2 R2 B' R' F' L F' U B2 R' U2 

z2 // Inspection
U F // FB (2/2)
M U R U2 M' U' R U2 r U r2 // SB (11/13)
U2 R U R' U r // CMLL (6/19)
U M' U' M U' M' U2 M U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' // LSE (15/34)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 29, 2015)

Wat for bld

F2 R U R L2 D F' L2 F L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 30, 2015)

I like 1 move red crosses lol (^previous post^)

(15.56) B U2 F' R2 F U2 F2 R2 B' U2 B L D R D F R B' L2 U 

slow time cus OH. I can't find a nice solution though, any ideas?


----------



## qaz (Oct 30, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I like 1 move red crosses lol (^previous post^)
> 
> (15.56) B U2 F' R2 F U2 F2 R2 B' U2 B L D R D F R B' L2 U
> 
> slow time cus OH. I can't find a nice solution though, any ideas?



z L U' R ( L' r') F U2 r
y R' U2 R'
U2 L' U (L r) U' r' F
y R U' R' y' R' U2 R
y' R2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 R B2 R' U R U' R'

not great but ok


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Oct 30, 2015)

Skewb: U L U' B' L B' R' L R


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 30, 2015)

thehoodedyip said:


> F2 D L2 R2 U L2 R2 U F2 R2 B' R' F' L F' U B2 R' U2
> 
> Someone Roux this?



6.33 lol

z2 
F 
r' U R' U R' U' R' U R U2 M' R' U' R
U' R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' 
U M' U' M U M2 U' M2 U2 M U2 M'


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 30, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 6.33 lol
> 
> z2
> F
> ...



z2 
*U* F // FB+ setup SB pair with DR edge
M U R2 U' r U R' U M' U' r' U (R2) // SB + CMLL cancel
U R' U R U2' R' // CMLL (Pure Sune)
M' U M' U' M' // EO (misoriented centers) 
U M2 U' // UL+UR edges 
M' U2 M2 U2 // 4c cancellation

noice solve *7.11 sec/28 stm~4 tps lmao* oops 7.11/32~4.5 tps


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 31, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> z2
> *U* F // FB+ setup SB pair with DR edge
> M U R2 U' r U R' U M' U' r' U (R2) // SB + CMLL cancel
> U R' U R U2' R' // CMLL (Pure Sune)
> ...



I saw that but I wanted to make pair


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 31, 2015)

R F U R2 U' R U R2 U' pretty easy for 2x2
x' y'
U' R'
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'
U
Edit: 7000 posts in this thread what the cheezit


----------



## Cale S (Oct 31, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> R F U R2 U' R U R2 U' pretty easy for 2x2
> x' y'
> U' R'
> U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'
> U



or you could do the 1 move layer and cancel

y' x2
R' U R' U' R' F R F' U'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Cale S said:


> or you could do the 1 move layer and cancel
> 
> y' x2
> R' U R' U' R' F R F' U'



somehow I don't see these things


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 31, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> L' D2 R' B2 L B2 D2 R B2 R' B2 U F2 L B' F2 R' B2 L' B'
> 
> CFOP, Roux, Petrus, ZZ, there's something for everyone



10.05 

y2 //inspection
F' L F //x-cross+1
U L U L' U' R U R' //2nd pair
L U' L' //3rd pair
R' U2 R U2 R' U' R //4th pair
L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L' //OLL
R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 x u R' u' //PLL


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 31, 2015)

how often do you guys think you get easy crosses or xcrosses?(or rouz, zz,etc equiv.) seems to be about 1/25 for me


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 31, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> u dropped a "0",
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why are so many people having religious debates on speedsolving? people believe what they believe and you can't change that by some random online post, even I you think their belief is wrong. 

1/25 seems pretty accurate for me too.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 31, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> u dropped a "0",
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehh probably around that, maybe a bit less for me because I don't really look for them that much

Also pls stop posting off topic stuff if you really want to try to convince me that a scientific fact isn't valid go ahead and PM me


----------



## DELToS (Oct 31, 2015)

3x3x3:

U B R2 B' D2 U2 L2 B' D2 B D2 U R' D2 U R D U L' U2

Inspection: z2
First pair: R2 U' R' U R2
Rest of Cross: L U B2 U' L2
Second Pair: L' U' L U2 L' U L
Third pair: R' U R U2 R' U R
Fourth Pair: y' U L' U' L d' L U L'
OLL: R U2 R' U' R U' R' (Antisune)
PLL: y' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 31, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> u dropped a "0",
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaaaand now I hate you.
pls, post these things somewhere that people will care about your opinion about religion.
thx bye


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 31, 2015)

Prisma gave me this: 02.26 L B' U B' U' B' L' b' l u


----------



## shadowslice e (Oct 31, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Prisma gave me this: 02.26 L B' U B' U' B' L' b' l u



Lol wat. I tried this and got XXXcross +sleghammer LL skip

I don't even CFOP


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 31, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> Lol wat. I tried this and got XXXcross +sleghammer LL skip
> 
> I don't even CFOP


It's a pyra scramble?


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 31, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> Lol wat. I tried this and got XXXcross +sleghammer LL skip
> 
> I don't even CFOP



Protip: 3x3 scrambles don't have wide turns


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 31, 2015)

DELToS said:


> 3x3x3:
> 
> U B R2 B' D2 U2 L2 B' D2 B D2 U R' D2 U R D U L' U2
> 
> ...



6.24

thats a nice scramble


----------



## shadowslice e (Oct 31, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> It's a pyra scramble?





joshsailscga said:


> Protip: 3x3 scrambles don't have wide turns



yeah I was wondering


----------



## Bubtore (Oct 31, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> U2 B' R2 B D2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 B' U' B L' F D2 R' B2 R
> much blocks



Nice, with 4 free pairs 

Cross -1edge // z2 y' L' U' R' D
2 Pairs // R U' R2 U R
F2L-1 // L2 U2 L
F2L // y' U' L F' L' F
COLL // R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2
PLL // U M2 U M' U2 M U M2


----------



## mafergut (Nov 2, 2015)

Bubtore said:


> Nice, with 4 free pairs
> 
> Cross -1edge // z2 y' L' U' R' D
> 2 Pairs // R U' R2 U R
> ...



Never seen an F2L like that, with the 4 pairs already appearing pre-paired!


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 2, 2015)

7.152 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 L' U F R2 B D' U2 R' D F2

z2
D' R' D' F' U' F U' R2 // XXcross

Kinda surprised that I saw that so quickly, rest of F2L sucked + meh LL so only a low 7.


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 3, 2015)

For Sq-1: (0, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, -4) / (-5, -2) / (5, -4) / (3, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, -1) / (5, -4) / (6, -2) /

It was an untimed solve, which makes me sad - I did it later, with lots of pausing, and still effortlessly sub-7ed it.



Spoiler: solution



CS: -4,0 / 1,0 / -4,0 / 3,0 /
OBL: -3,2 / -3,0 / -3,0 /
PBL: 7,-2 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / 5,-3

Movecount: [11|27] lel

Owait after a short talk with Andrew Nelson, we found this slightly shorter (and nicer!) solution:
CS: -4,0 / 1,0 / -4,0 / 3,0 /
OBL: 0,2 / 3,0 / 3,0 /
PBL: -2,-2 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / 5,-3

Movecount: [11|26]


----------



## Bogdan (Nov 3, 2015)

2x2x2: U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U' 1.69


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 3, 2015)

F2 R2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 L2 U2 R D' B F R2 U' B2 L F D' U' 3 move blue cross.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 4, 2015)

2x2: F' U F U' F R U2 F' R' U'

I DNF'd because I suck at 2x2.


----------



## asacuber (Nov 4, 2015)

5. (1.42) R' U' R' U' R U2 F' R2 U'
z y'
L U' L' U' L

Had a super locky cyclone boys at the time, hence not sub 1


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Nov 4, 2015)

csTimer gave me quite the 3BLD scramble:

U2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D' L2 D2 L2 U2 F' U L2 B2 L F D U2 B2 L Rw Uw

6 edge cycles. It ended up being a successful solve, just took me about 10 minutes haha.


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 5, 2015)

5.932 U2 R2 U R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B L' U F2 R' B2 D2 U' L' D

z2
x
D R' F' r' D2 R L U2 R
U' r' F r
y' U r' F r // Not what I did after this pointed
y U' r' F2 r2 U R' U' r' F r

28 moves, during the solve I just inserted the pair and did the ZBLL.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 6, 2015)

F2 D' B U R2 D2 R F2 U B U2 F R2 F' R2 U2 R2 L2 F

not sure how, but I got a x-cross and free pair on accident.


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 6, 2015)

L' F2 U2 D' F' U' F L U2 L' U D2 F' L B U' F B' D' F2 U L2 B' L2 F 10.02

2 move red x-cross

I actually recorded this for those of you interested in a funny reaction


----------



## asacuber (Nov 6, 2015)

96. 13.89 R2 U F2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 U B' L' D2 L B2 R2 F U2 F'
2 move cross and 2 free pairs are at your service
It should have been a PB but I preserved only 1 pair in the rush...


----------



## qaz (Nov 7, 2015)

F2 L F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L' U' F' D' L F L R' D2 U B2 

z2 y'
D' F R U' R D
y U' L' U' L 
R U2 R' 
(R') U' R y U R U R' U2 R U' R'
U2 r U' L D2 r' F r D2 r2

"fullstep"


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 7, 2015)

F2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' R D2 F R U F2 U' L' D

x' y
R2 F2 L U2 R' U R D2
U' L U' L'
U2 y' R' U' R
U R U R' U' M' U R U' R'
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2

34 moves/5.54 seconds = 6.13 tps


----------



## Animorpher13 (Nov 8, 2015)

Square 1:
1) (-2, 3)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(-2, -5)/(3, -3)/(-4, -4)

2) (4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 2)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, -1)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)


----------



## mns112 (Nov 9, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> L' F2 U2 D' F' U' F L U2 L' U D2 F' L B U' F B' D' F2 U L2 B' L2 F 10.02
> 
> 2 move red x-cross
> 
> ...



10.18

I suck


----------



## asacuber (Nov 9, 2015)

mns112 said:


> 10.18
> 
> I suck



I average about the same(or a little slower than you) and got a stupid 15.6x


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 9, 2015)

1.569 L R L U' B' R B R' L'


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 9, 2015)

1.35 why do I fail lel
U R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U'


----------



## asacuber (Nov 10, 2015)

Jbacboy said:


> 1.35 why do I fail lel
> U R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U'



Heh I got 1.70



TheCoolMinxer said:


> 1.569 L R L U' B' R B R' L'



0.85(0.848 precisely)

R F R' F U2 F' U' F' U' got scramble from ruwix 1.35


----------



## YTCuber (Nov 10, 2015)

asacuber said:


> 0.85(0.848 precisely)



Your solution?


----------



## biscuit (Nov 10, 2015)

Switched over to my OH session and got this as my first scramble... D2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 F2 U2 F' D' B2 L' R' B U2 L' D F' D

TPS was super slow, so I only got a 27.37 (which is still really good for me)

EDIT: Um... Wat? Next scramble was this F' B' U B2 R F2 L2 U' B2 R F2 U' F2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D L2 B2

Got a 24.82 with a +2 (26.82)

EDIT 2: FWATASGASGIWTGPI!?!? Next scramble B D2 L F2 U' L' F L U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D B2 D L2 D2 L. Screwed up on this one and only got a 34.50, but that's still decent for me.

EDIT 3: I swear I have the scramble set to 3x3 on CStimer... D2 B2 L2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 R2 U2 R F L' B D F' L' B F R2. Got a 24.00

Next scramble was a normal scramble. That was insane.


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 10, 2015)

Someone please, make something great out of this, like I couldn't do.

B D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 F2 U' R2 U L2 R F L' R' D'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 10, 2015)

DJ4Y said:


> Someone please, make something great out of this, like I couldn't do.
> 
> B D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 F2 U' R2 U L2 R F L' R' D'



meh 15.60


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 10, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> L' F2 U2 D' F' U' F L U2 L' U D2 F' L B U' F B' D' F2 U L2 B' L2 F 10.02
> 
> 2 move red x-cross



ha you sounded constipated.
I sucked too 12.52, I also scrambled red on top so that it was on yellow cross. (Im pushing for white-yellow neutral)


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 10, 2015)

DJ4Y said:


> Someone please, make something great out of this, like I couldn't do.
> 
> B D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 F2 U' R2 U L2 R F L' R' D'



Meh 13.786


----------



## biscuit (Nov 11, 2015)

DJ4Y said:


> Someone please, make something great out of this, like I couldn't do.
> 
> B D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 F2 U' R2 U L2 R F L' R' D'



I didn't time it, and by no means am I an expert, but here's how I would do it.

y' x2 //inspection
l U2 R2 U // partial x-cross
x U2 L y' R' U R // f2l 2
R U2 R' y' U' R U R' // f2l 3
U y R U' R' //f2l 4


----------



## Bubtore (Nov 11, 2015)

L2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 U F' R F2 U2 L' F' U2 F D L'

XXXcross // z2 D L' U' L R2 U' R'


----------



## Jonman7 (Nov 11, 2015)

2x2 (Chrono Puzzle Timer):
U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2

Inspection: z x'
Solve: U2 R2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 11, 2015)

Bubtore said:


> L2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 U F' R F2 U2 L' F' U2 F D L'
> 
> XXXcross // z2 D L' U' L R2 U' R'


WTF... 6.11 "fullstep"


----------



## Bubtore (Nov 11, 2015)

Oh I just got another good one today.
It's from a friend of mine, he just had planned the 3rd Pair in fact, and didn't see that he did the XXcross.
And, afterwards he did the standart OLL (+Y-pem), but I've just implemented the ZBLL.

U F2 D R2 D F2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F' L' D2 L' D L2 B' D' U2

Inspection // z2 y
XXcross // R D L F2 U' R'
3. Pair // U' R' U' R
4. Pair // U' F' U F
ZBLL // U' L' U2 L U2 L F' L' U' L' U L F


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 12, 2015)

Squan: (10.48) (3,-4) / (6,-5) / (6,6) / (3,4) / (-3,-4) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (4,-3) / (0,5) / (6,6) / (-3,2) / (-5,-2) / (5,6) /
Solution (I probably messed this up somewhere): / (1,0) / (-1,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (1,0) / (-1, -1) / (-5,1) / (-1,-1) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (6,0)

IDK if I should count it. What do you guys think? I've never not counted a PB before (unless it wasn't WCA legal, which I'll check for this one). My old PB was a 21.xx though and I average 35, so there's that.


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 13, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Squan: (10.48) (3,-4) / (6,-5) / (6,6) / (3,4) / (-3,-4) / (6,3) / (6,6) / (3,0) / (4,-3) / (0,5) / (6,6) / (-3,2) / (-5,-2) / (5,6) /
> Solution (I probably messed this up somewhere): / (1,0) / (-1,0) / (3,-3) / (-3,3) / (1,0) / (-1, -1) / (-5,1) / (-1,-1) / (0,4) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (6,0)
> 
> IDK if I should count it. What do you guys think? I've never not counted a PB before (unless it wasn't WCA legal, which I'll check for this one). My old PB was a 21.xx though and I average 35, so there's that.



Unfortunately, that scramble isn't WCA legal:


Spoiler: solution



/ # cubeshape
(6,-1) / (-5,1) / # CO + EO with hax
(-1,3) / (-3,3) / (3,-3) / # N/N for CP+EP skip

This is 11 moves using the WCA count (a slice is a move, and an (x,y) pair is a move), so therefore by 4b3d, this is not a WCA-legal scramble.



While I'm here, I'd just like to push that people picking up Square-1 switch to using random-state scrambles as much as possible :3 Random-move scramblers have a lot of problems because Square-1's move set can be really restricting. Most of the popular timers out there have random-state, so you're good there  Plus, they're shorter and easier to scramble, which is a great plus!


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 13, 2015)

not_kevin said:


> Unfortunately, that scramble isn't WCA legal:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: solution
> ...



Dang. Thanks for the info though; good to know. Also, just realized qqtimer does have a random state scrambler hidden away in there. That should really be the default, but I'll be using it from now on.


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 13, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Dang. Thanks for the info though; good to know. Also, just realized qqtimer does have a random state scrambler hidden away in there. That should really be the default, but I'll be using it from now on.



I 1000% agree with that.


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 13, 2015)

not_kevin said:


> I 1000% agree with that.



Wait a minute. A friend just pointed out to me that the WCA regs say at least 11, so wouldn't that make it technically legal?


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 13, 2015)

x>11
That is not the same thing as x≥11, where x represents the move count. Let's throw some algebra in here. x>11. If x=11, 11>11, this is not true. However if it were x≥11, then 11≥11. This is true.


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 13, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Wait a minute. A friend just pointed out to me that the WCA regs say at least 11, so wouldn't that make it technically legal?



odang no, your friend's right - the regulations do explicitly say "at least 11" - this is a legal WCA scramble. My fault entirely.

If you'd like to count it, feel free - it's as legal as getting sexy move on 2x2. You did receive the scramble (which, although not random-state, was a legal scramble), and you did solve it without any significant knowledge of the scramble before inspection (I mean, you probably noticed it was 1 move to cubeshape during scrambling, but you'd see the same thing during inspection anyway). I would like to say, however, to avoid counting any averages using non-random-state scramblers if you can - I'm fairly sure that it's been shown somewhere that random-move scrambles are easier. (Aka, this means, switch over to random-state asap, to not develop any bad habits )

For what it's worth, if I got this scramble (from a random-state scrambler), I would count it.


----------



## AKQuaternion (Nov 14, 2015)

Practicing my 2BLD (aka just corners) in prep for learning 3BLD I got (random state): F2 R' U' R F2 R' U R' U'. LOL, 4 pieces correct, one turn solves two more. Took me about 30 seconds to figure out how to hold it to do the one turn, then shoot one pair to solve. 37s total. Sigh, I suck. (Not really. I'm a just a beginner, improving rapidly.)


----------



## TDM (Nov 14, 2015)

124. 9.88 D L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D B2 U' F2 R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' L D' R2 B L2

z2
(r M') x (U' D2) x'
U R2 U' R' U R2 U' r' U' r
U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
U' M U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U2

One of my most efficient speedsolves ever.


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 15, 2015)

L F' U' B F2 R' F2 B U2 R2 U' L2 F' L B2 U D2 B2 F L' U2 L2 R' F L

lots of white pairs


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 15, 2015)

L B2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 R2 F' L2 D B R U2 B' R2 U

F-color cross

I had a 12.5 LL skip on it. See if you can find it with that cross.


----------



## KRAMIST (Nov 15, 2015)

B' R2 U' R2 L' D2 F' D B L2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U D2


----------



## Torch (Nov 17, 2015)

U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' F' R'


----------



## Berd (Nov 18, 2015)

U F R2 F' U2 F' U F R' U' 

COLL FTW!


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 20, 2015)

L F' Fw L' Rw2 R2 D2 L R F D Fw R B L' Rw' D2 L2 U' Uw' D' Rw2 B' L Fw' Rw2 Fw D2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw F2 Fw2 B R2 B' U2 D2 B'

Green cross Yau anyone...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 20, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> L F' Fw L' Rw2 R2 D2 L R F D Fw R B L' Rw' D2 L2 U' Uw' D' Rw2 B' L Fw' Rw2 Fw D2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw F2 Fw2 B R2 B' U2 D2 B'
> 
> Green cross Yau anyone...



33.40, both parities


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 20, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 33.40, both parities



Wow that's legit, how long does double parity take you?

I didn't even notice that would probably be a good start for a block as well


----------



## Torch (Nov 20, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> L F' Fw L' Rw2 R2 D2 L R F D Fw R B L' Rw' D2 L2 U' Uw' D' Rw2 B' L Fw' Rw2 Fw D2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw F2 Fw2 B R2 B' U2 D2 B'
> 
> Green cross Yau anyone...



39.39 with PLL parity (I average like 52-53)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 20, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Wow that's legit, how long does double parity take you?
> 
> I didn't even notice that would probably be a good start for a block as well



5 total, so that would've been my first sub 30 without parity.

the blue center was quick and green block was really easy. I think 2 edges were made and the last one was 2 moves.


----------



## KRAMIST (Nov 20, 2015)

U2 R F U' F U F2 U R2 lol 2x2


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 20, 2015)

KRAMIST said:


> U2 R F U' F U F2 U R2 lol 2x2



1.18 stackmatted nice scramble, not too lol.


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Nov 20, 2015)

R' B U R2 B2 L' U2 R F' D F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D2

16.84, I have a feeling someone more color-neutral than me could have done far better.


----------



## Chree (Nov 21, 2015)

2x2.

F' U R' F U' R2 F' U F' U F'

I... did not do well during inspection.


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 21, 2015)

Sergeant Baboon said:


> R' B U R2 B2 L' U2 R F' D F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D2
> 
> 16.84, I have a feeling someone more color-neutral than me could have done far better.



L U2 L' U2 F2 M U' M2 U2 R' F' R// F2B
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' //CMLL
U2 M' U' M U' M' U' M'/EO
M U2 M'// F&B edges
U M2 U'//L4E
43 STM/15.65=2.74760383387 TPS


----------



## Koenaj (Nov 22, 2015)

L D' B2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 U L2 F2 R2 L B' D B L' F2 L' D' L'

Uhhm... first time seeing a scramble like this, at first I thought I misscrambled somewhere. Had to double check...
Anyone that can make some fancy solve with this?


----------



## sergiomc (Nov 22, 2015)

*2x2 PB*

scramble: R2,F2,R2,F2,U2,R2,U2,R2,U'


----------



## Bogdan (Nov 22, 2015)

Chree said:


> 2x2.
> 
> F' U R' F U' R2 F' U F' U F'
> 
> I... did not do well during inspection.



Solution: U' R2 U2 F2 U'


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Nov 22, 2015)

D2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 D' L2 U R' D2 L R U' B D L D F

I fumbled LSE and it ended up being 18.39


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 23, 2015)

This: F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 L U' R D L' R' B' D' L R


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 24, 2015)

Spot the sub-5able solution!

6.73 (yeah I failed -_-) L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F R2 L U' L2 B2 D' U B U B2 R2



Spoiler



x2 // inspection
U L U2 L2 // X-Cross
y U' L U L' // 2nd Pair (or 1st pair, whatever)
U L' U' L U F' U F // 3rd Pair
L' U L U' L' U' L // 4th Pair
F' U' L' U L F // OLL
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // PLL

(I do lefty )


----------



## mafergut (Nov 24, 2015)

sergiomc said:


> scramble: R2,F2,R2,F2,U2,R2,U2,R2,U'



Very funny!!!  That must be easy to sub-0.5. It would be WR if it weren't by the fact that it's just 2 moves, but you made me check the scramble anyway, hehehe.


----------



## Torch (Nov 24, 2015)

U2 F' R2 U' R' U F' R2 U'


----------



## mafergut (Nov 24, 2015)

Torch said:


> U2 F' R2 U' R' U F' R2 U'



y x'
L2 U2 L' U

I didn't time it.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Nov 24, 2015)

A weird 3x3 scramble. Looks like it has potential for FMC...

B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 R' F' U L2 U' R D' F U'
Two ready-made 2x2x1s...

I did this EOLine while trying to preserve a pair, and unintentionally landed up with an EO+XCross
U x U x U' D' l' U' R' x' D

Unfortunately I messed up the rest of the solve.



Spoiler



Was tempting, so I tried some quick FMC... Found this on the inverse:
F U' F B D F' // 2x2x3
B R2 D B2 D' // F2L-1
R B2 R' // EO
B' U' B2 U // Finish edges
Leaves a 3 corner cycle+1 twisted corner


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 24, 2015)

(6.00) D R F2 L' U2 R U2 L' U2 R U2 R2 F' L D L' U' F


----------



## biscuit (Nov 24, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> (6.00) D R F2 L' U2 R U2 L' U2 R U2 R2 F' L D L' U' F



That's... Well it's a great scramble for roux-ers like your self. It just gives you like all of you F2B. Dang.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 24, 2015)

biscuit said:


> That's... Well it's a great scramble for roux-ers like your self. It just gives you like all of you F2B. Dang.



i bet someone can get a 4 with xxxcross


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 25, 2015)

Dat cube-shape tho:
(0, 5)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, -2)/


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 25, 2015)

U F R' F R U' F U' F'


----------



## ronaldm (Nov 25, 2015)

AlphaSheep said:


> B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 R' F' U L2 U' R D' F U'



R2 B U' B2 U2 R2 F' L' // X-cross
y' L' U' L // F2L-2
y L U L' y' L' U2 L U' L U L' // F2L-3
U R U R' // F2L-4
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
y T-perm U-perm // PLL

No, I don't do G-perms yet, but I was happy with my X-cross and easy pairs


----------



## biscuit (Nov 26, 2015)

(14.08)L2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' D2 L R' U F U L' D' F D2 B

Should have been better, but pretty good time for me.


----------



## Torch (Nov 26, 2015)

U F' R U R' F U F' U'

I got 1.61, should have been a low 1.


----------



## Memphis3000 (Nov 29, 2015)

2x2- U2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2
1.16 lel


----------



## mafergut (Nov 30, 2015)

Torch said:


> U F' R U R' F U F' U'
> 
> I got 1.61, should have been a low 1.



Learned the CLL case (I do Ortega) just to try it and got 1.55. With cube pickup but without stackmat (I don't have one).



Memphis3000 said:


> 2x2- U2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2
> 1.16 lel



I can't get anything better than 2.36 on this with Ortega "bar/bar" PBL + U2. I'm afraid I'm too slow. How do you solve it?


----------



## Odysseus (Dec 1, 2015)

R2 U' L2 D R2 D B2 R2 B2 U R2 F R' D' R F' D2 B' D2 R D

completetly screwed this one up. 2 free pairs on white. Interested in cross solutions.


----------



## mafergut (Dec 1, 2015)

Odysseus said:


> R2 U' L2 D R2 D B2 R2 B2 U R2 F R' D' R F' D2 B' D2 R D
> 
> completetly screwed this one up. 2 free pairs on white. Interested in cross solutions.



This is what I came up with. A pretty complex cross but preserving 3 pairs and an easy 4th pair.

z2 
L F' u B2 U B F' L2 D' // Cross
y' U L U' L' // F2L#1
R' U R2 U' R' // F2L#2
y U R U' R' // F2L#3
y U' R' U' R U' R' U' R // F2L#4


----------



## biscuit (Dec 1, 2015)

R' U2 B2 D' R2 D U B2 D' L2 U' R2 F' L F' U' B' R2 B R F'

Yeah okay. I'm doing so bad right now, like 3-4 seconds worse than usual so I got a 20.


----------



## 2180161 (Dec 2, 2015)

Odysseus said:


> R2 U' L2 D R2 D B2 R2 B2 U R2 F R' D' R F' D2 B' D2 R D
> 
> completetly screwed this one up. 2 free pairs on white. Interested in cross solutions.



Didn't do cross, but something really nice:
x2 y U B2 D r' F //Block
U' R' U' r2 U' R2 U' R' U r U2 M' r U R'// SB
U2 L' U' L U' R U' L' U R' U2 L//CMLL
U' M' U M U2 M' U M' U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U2 M2//L6E
48 STM/18.65 ~ 2.6 TPS


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 2, 2015)

1. 7.18 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U L2 F2 D F D' R D B' U2 F2 D2 R F' 
tied PB single and awesome XXCross

D2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 D L F R D U B2 R2 F L
scramble with no '


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 2, 2015)

(4,0) / (2,5) / (4,-5) / (0,-3) / (-4,-4) / (6,-5) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,-5) / (6,0)

(5,0) / (-3,0) /
(-5,0) / (3,0) /
(-3,-3) / (-1,-1) /
(-3,0) / (1,1) / (6,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,1) / (6,0) / (6,0) / (3,0)


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 2, 2015)

R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 D B' L' B2 F' L F U R D F


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 2, 2015)

2 gen pyra scramble lol (excluding tips) messed up btw

3.86 L' R' L R L' R L R' l' r b'


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 3, 2015)

3. 8.54 F' R' B2 D R D L2 U B' L D2 R2 U2 F U2 D2 R2 F' B' R2 D2 
y' z' L D R
U R U' R'
U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R
L U L' 
U y' R U R' 
U' R' F R U R' F' R y' R U' R'
zperm


cool


----------



## Isaac Lai (Dec 3, 2015)

374. 2.179 L' U B L B' U L' U' 

If only I knew the alg...


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 3, 2015)

R L' U' B R' L U' B' U' b' u


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 5, 2015)

2x2: 0.51 (keyboard ) U R F R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U'


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 5, 2015)

(-2,0) / (5,5) / (-3,6) / (0,-3) / (4,-2) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-5) / (3,0)

(-1,2) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (-4,3) / (2,1) / (3,0) /
(-2,-3) / (3,0) /
(6,6) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (3,0) / (6,0) /

CP+EP skip wat


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 5, 2015)

DUDE
B D2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 U2 L B' L U L U2 L U R'
Any CN solvers want to time this? I got a lame 16.16.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 5, 2015)

6.680 D2 R2 L2 U F2 L2 D U2 L2 F2 L2 B' L B U L2 B F' U' L F2 U
D F' R2 L D2 R' D'
R U' R'
U2 r' F r
y' U r' F r U' r' F' r
U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R' D' R U R' D R' U'


----------



## TDM (Dec 5, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> DUDE
> B D2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 U2 L B' L U L U2 L U R'
> Any CN solvers want to time this? I got a lame 16.16.



Not CN, but
y M U M' x' D r U' r' F D2 // XX-Cross (9/9)
Nothing too good after that.


----------



## Felipe Rigon (Dec 6, 2015)

A friend send me this scramble. I've made a 3.99 lol

D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2

inspection: y x2
x-cross: R' B'
F2L#2: R U R'
F2L#3: y' L' U L
F2L#4: R U' R'
OLL: skip
PLL (T): R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U R U R' F'

25 moves, 6.26 tps!! (I usually do around 4.5 ~ 5 tps)

And the coolest thing here is that you can cancel some moves of the PLL and the last F2L pair, getting a 19 move solution!


----------



## sqAree (Dec 6, 2015)

I got 6.85 (I average 22), same solution as yours. The scramble is so ridiculous I'd say it is made up.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 6, 2015)

OH: (12.34) B' L F2 D2 L' B2 D2 B2 L R2 B2 R' D F' D2 L' F D2 L D'

z
U R2 U' z' D' F' r' F' 
R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U r
U' R U' z U' R z' R' U' z U z'
M U M' U' M2

8.98 second try. wow.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 6, 2015)

Felipe Rigon said:


> A friend send me this scramble. I've made a 3.99 lol
> 
> D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2
> 
> ...



LOL 4.85 first try, got a sub-3 on a re-try


----------



## 2180161 (Dec 6, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> DUDE
> B D2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 U2 L B' L U L U2 L U R'
> Any CN solvers want to time this? I got a lame 16.16.



12.456

Pretty decent x-cross too!

(z x M U M' x' D')


----------



## sqAree (Dec 6, 2015)

2x2: F U2 F' R' U F U' F' U' (1.26 pb)


----------



## TDM (Dec 6, 2015)

Felipe Rigon said:


> A friend send me this scramble. I've made a 3.99 lol
> 
> D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2
> 
> ...



... you do realise this scramble is fake?


----------



## Felipe Rigon (Dec 6, 2015)

TDM said:


> ... you do realise this scramble is fake?



Really? Why would it be? He said he got this in qqtimer...


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 6, 2015)

Felipe Rigon said:


> Really? Why would it be? He said he got this in qqtimer...



I have seen this exact scramble, multiple times from different sources. Your friend is a liar.


----------



## qaz (Dec 7, 2015)

7.99 B' D2 B' L' B2 D R' F' B2 U' R2 D F2 U D R2 F2 R2 D'

y z2
U2 L D2 R' y' R2 U' R' //x-cross
y' L' U' L //third pair

unfortunately i got a crappy last layer


----------



## biscuit (Dec 7, 2015)

R2 U' F' U2 F U' R2 U R' U

Only got a 4.24, but a really good scramble

EDIT: Here is another one. Do blue face, not yellow

(3.68) R' U R F' U R' F U R

EDIT 2: Okay. 2x2 is officially stupid.

(2.67) R' F U2 F' U2 R' F R U2


----------



## TDM (Dec 7, 2015)

30. 11.27 D R2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 D B' F' R D' U' B R U' L2 F

z2 x' // Inspection
D L2 D' x' U2 r' F // FB (6/6)
r U r2 U2 R' U R U' r U' r' // SB (11/17)
U' R U R' F' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // CMLL (15/32)
(M' U' M U)2 M' U2 M U M2 U2 // LSE (14/46)


45. 9.90 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 B U' R' U2 L B2 D2 L D'

Can anyone find an easy X-cross using I think the red-green pair which has 2-3 free pairs in the F2L after that?
I know this isn't want I did since the X-cross was accidental (I didn't notice the pair at all until I saw it going in with the last cross move), but here's something about as easy as what I had in the speedsolve:
x2
U' D' r U2 L x' D B2 // Cross
R U' R2 U R2 U' R' d R U' R' // 3 pairs


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 8, 2015)

qaz said:


> 7.99 B' D2 B' L' B2 D R' F' B2 U' R2 D F2 U D R2 F2 R2 D'
> 
> y z2
> U2 L D2 R' y' R2 U' R' //x-cross
> ...



U' R U R' U R U' R'
U r' U' R' F R U r U F U' R U' R' F' U'


----------



## qaz (Dec 8, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> U' R U R' U R U' R'
> U r' U' R' F R U r U F U' R U' R' F' U'



y z2
U2 L D2 R' y L2 U' L' //xx-cross
U r' R2 U' R2 U r //F2L

is another nice solution if you happen to know the 1LLL for that


----------



## biscuit (Dec 8, 2015)

qaz said:


> y z2
> U2 L D2 R' y L2 U' L' //xx-cross
> U r' R2 U' R2 U r //F2L
> 
> is another nice solution if you happen to know the 1LLL for that



You're talking to bindesa...


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 8, 2015)

qaz said:


> y z2
> U2 L D2 R' y L2 U' L' //xx-cross
> U r' R2 U' R2 U r //F2L
> 
> is another nice solution if you happen to know the 1LLL for that



Thought I had replied to this:

F R' F' R U R U' R2 U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U2


----------



## qaz (Dec 10, 2015)

B2 D L2 D2 U R2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 U L D L' D B' F2 



Spoiler



y
R' F D' R L D //x-cross
U L U' L2 U' L' //second+third pairs
y' U R' U R U' R' U' R //last pair
F' U' F R2 D r' U r D' R2 U //flipped line LL


----------



## Cale S (Dec 11, 2015)

B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 U L2 U' B U B F L F D2 B2 U

3 move 2x2x3 on inverse lolwtf


----------



## mafergut (Dec 11, 2015)

qaz said:


> B2 D L2 D2 U R2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 U L D L' D B' F2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful solve! 12-move 3/4 F2L!!!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 11, 2015)

WHAT IS THIS MADNESS
8.16 D F' R2 B' L F' B2 L2 B' U L2 U L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U D F2 

I will edit this post with my solution in a bit I don't have time right now but I had an easy xcross and got a pll skip


----------



## TDM (Dec 11, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> WHAT IS THIS MADNESS
> 8.16 D F' R2 B' L F' B2 L2 B' U L2 U L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U D F2



x2 // Inspection
R2 U' F // 222 (3/3)
x' U' L' U2 L2 U' x // XX-Cross (5/8)
U2 R' U' R // F2L-3 (4/12)
L2 U2 L U L' U L2 // F2L-4 (7/19)
bad LL after that.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 11, 2015)

I reconstructed the 2.67 3x3 single on the UWR page, because why not? (It's in this thread because of the lolness of the scramble xD)
B2 L2 D' U' L2 B2 U L2 F2 R' F2 U B U L F2 L' B U2 R (scramble, try it out)
U R U' R // xxcross
L' U2 L2 U L' // F2L3&4
f R U R' U' f' // OLL
The solution was obvious enough that I think this is correct.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 11, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> WHAT IS THIS MADNESS
> 8.16 D F' R2 B' L F' B2 L2 B' U L2 U L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U D F2
> 
> I will edit this post with my solution in a bit I don't have time right now but I had an easy xcross and got a pll skip



oh ok
z2
R2 U' F L' B L2
y2 U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U2 y R U R'
y2 U2 R U R' U' R U R'
U R U' R' U2 R U y R U' R' U' F'
U


----------



## Kudz (Dec 11, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I reconstructed the 2.67 3x3 single on the UWR page, because why not? (It's in this thread because of the lolness of the scramble xD)
> B2 L2 D' U' L2 B2 U L2 F2 R' F2 U B U L F2 L' B U2 R (scramble, try it out)
> U R U' R // xxcross
> L' U2 L2 U L' // F2L3&4
> ...



If sb would do that on official would he get FMC WR too? Just wondering, great scramble for anything.


----------



## Praetorian (Dec 11, 2015)

L F R D' B' D' L' U B' U2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U

3 move 2x2 block

8 move 2x2x3 block

12 move F2L minus 1 pair


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 11, 2015)

Kudz said:


> If sb would do that on official would he get FMC WR too? Just wondering, great scramble for anything.



If he did that during an FMC attempt, yes. But because the solution is so obvious, pretty much everyone else doing it would also get the WR.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 11, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I reconstructed the 2.67 3x3 single on the UWR page, because why not? (It's in this thread because of the lolness of the scramble xD)
> B2 L2 D' U' L2 B2 U L2 F2 R' F2 U B U L F2 L' B U2 R (scramble, try it out)
> U R U' R // xxcross
> L' U2 L2 U L' // F2L3&4
> ...



LOL I got a 5.16 first try and a 3.91 on my second try. I average ~16.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 12, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I reconstructed the 2.67 3x3 single on the UWR page, because why not? (It's in this thread because of the lolness of the scramble xD)
> B2 L2 D' U' L2 B2 U L2 F2 R' F2 U B U L F2 L' B U2 R (scramble, try it out)
> U R U' R // xxcross
> L' U2 L2 U L' // F2L3&4
> ...



That's not valid, optimal solution is less than 18 moves.


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 12, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> That's not valid, optimal solution is less than 18 moves.



That's not in the regulations, though.


----------



## asacuber (Dec 12, 2015)

5. (1.048) U2 F' U' R F' U2 R' F' U'


lolol pb and I thought I will never get >6 move scrambles...


----------



## asacuber (Dec 12, 2015)

5. (1.048) U2 F' U' R F' U2 R' F' U'


lolol pb and I thought I will never get >6 move scrambles...


----------



## 2180161 (Dec 12, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> oh ok
> z2
> R2 U' F L' B L2
> y2 U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
> ...



solution doesn't work


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 12, 2015)

U2 R2 D2 L U2 R' B2 F2 U2 B2 L' F' R U' L2 D2 R D B F2
D' B' D' //2x2x2
U L2 //2x2x3


----------



## TDM (Dec 12, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> That's not valid, optimal solution is less than 18 moves.



It's anything less than 13 which is filtered.

The reason why it's not valid is that the scramble is fake.

18. 11.95 F2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' D2 L' F' U2 R2 D' B'

So many easy blocks/pairs. Can anyone find something good with it?


----------



## qaz (Dec 12, 2015)

TDM said:


> It's anything less than 13 which is filtered.
> 
> The reason why it's not valid is that the scramble is fake.
> 
> ...



z
R' F R' y U R U2 R2 L D2 //xx-cross (9/9)
U R' U2 R U R' F R y' L U' L' //third pair + free pair (11/20)
U' R' U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R //cancel into 2GLL (14/34)

not great


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 13, 2015)

TDM said:


> It's anything less than 13 which is filtered.
> 
> The reason why it's not valid is that the scramble is fake.



Is there any way to prove that? I don't see why it would be.
I also don't see why it wouldn't be.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 13, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Is there any way to prove that? I don't see why it would be.
> I also don't see why it wouldn't be.



No, there is no way to verify that it's fake, but does that really look legit to you? I think it's pretty obvious that some one reverse engineered that scramble.


----------



## KRAMIST (Dec 13, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> U2 R2 D2 L U2 R' B2 F2 U2 B2 L' F' R U' L2 D2 R D B F2
> D' B' D' //2x2x2
> U L2 //2x2x3



U B2 // xxcross
L U2 L' U2 L U' L'// bad pair
U' y R U' R' F' U' F // 4th pair
U' f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F' // OLLCP
Z perm


doin another 2x2 seession just got this U2 F' U F U R2 F R' U'


----------



## mafergut (Dec 14, 2015)

biscuit said:


> No, there is no way to verify that it's fake, but does that really look legit to you? I think it's pretty obvious that some one reverse engineered that scramble.



For me it's obvious it's fake but, let's pretend it's not. Would that be a legit scramble if it came out of TNoodle? And could it? I mean, would it be filtered by the scramble generation process implemented in TNoodle? Of course, the likelyhood of getting such a scramble is pretty low but... also those of winning the lottery


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 15, 2015)

Atrocious 3BLD scramble - U2 R' B U B L F L D L' D2 B2 D2 F D2 L2 B D2 B R2 B'


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 15, 2015)

(4, 0)/(2, -4)/(0, 3)/(4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -5)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -1)/

Is there a way to solve this cubeshape and preserve the orientation? Just curious.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 15, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Atrocious 3BLD scramble - U2 R' B U B L F L D L' D2 B2 D2 F D2 L2 B D2 B R2 B'



haha I memorized all the normal cycles before even realizing there were 6 flipped edges so for a while I was thinking "hmm this seems pretty average"


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 15, 2015)

R' B2 D' L2 R2 D L2 F2 D' L2 U F2 L D U' B' R D' R B2 D

what a first block



Spoiler



z2 (U' D') M' x' y


----------



## Praetorian (Dec 15, 2015)

R2 U2 L' F2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 U2 F2 D' L2 B U' F' U B' F2 L

D' L2 D L2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F' U R' F L' R' U' F U B2

U F2 U B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L2 U' L R D F' R2 B2 L U R2

qqtimer is generous today


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 15, 2015)

R2 B2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 F2 U B' F' D B U2 L' D2 F R2 D' U'


----------



## biscuit (Dec 15, 2015)

(12.68)D2 L2 F2 R' D2 F2 L F2 D2 R D B R U' B' R F' D2 F

y x2//inspection
L2 R' F R' D R2 //x-cross
L' U L U' y' L' U' L //f2l 2
U' R U' R U R U' R' U2 R U R' //f2l 3
U' L U L' U L' U2 L U2 L U L' //f2l 4 plus OLL skip


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 15, 2015)

D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 F' R' D2 R' F R' D' F' D2 U


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 16, 2015)

I probably scrambled this wrong, but cubeshape skip?
/ (3,6) / (6,3) / (-3,-1) / (1,4) / (0,6) / (5,6) / (6,-3) / (6,3) / (3,6) / (3,-3) / (5,6) / (-5,4) / (-1,-1) / (-2,0)


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 16, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I probably scrambled this wrong, but cubeshape skip?
> / (3,6) / (6,3) / (-3,-1) / (1,4) / (0,6) / (5,6) / (6,-3) / (6,3) / (3,6) / (3,-3) / (5,6) / (-5,4) / (-1,-1) / (-2,0)



That's definitely a cubeshape skip :O what timer gave you that scramble?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 16, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> That's definitely a cubeshape skip :O what timer gave you that scramble?



qqtimer


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 16, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> qqtimer



Nice.
I personally prefer the prisma scrambler better, it scrambles OBL/PBL and then scrambles cubeshape.


----------



## TDM (Dec 16, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Nice.
> I personally prefer the prisma scrambler better, it scrambles OBL/PBL and then scrambles cubeshape.



qqTimer does this too, as long as you set it to random state. Random state is default on the version on qq's website, but not on qqtimer.net, so be careful of that.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 18, 2015)

ChaoTimer was stupid and gave me this Skewb scramble:
U B' U'

I don't even
I didn't even time it, I just skipped to the next scramble


----------



## Berd (Dec 18, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> ChaoTimer was stupid and gave me this Skewb scramble:
> U B' U'
> 
> I don't even
> I didn't even time it, I just skipped to the next scramble


But you love those 3 move scrambles...


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 19, 2015)

Berd said:


> But you love those 3 move scrambles...



Wait, I do? I didn't know that.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 19, 2015)

Berd said:


> But you love those 3 move scrambles...



LOL you and I are never going to forget that


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 19, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> LOL you and I are never going to forget that



LOL you two had better stop mentioning it or I swear I will report the posts for unauthorized rudeness
k thx


----------



## Berd (Dec 19, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> LOL you two had better stop mentioning it or I swear I will report the posts for unauthorized rudeness
> k thx


Oh dear. 


Just use a proper timer, (csTimer on PC or plus timer on mobile) they use Tnoodle scrambles and you'll never run into lol scrambles again.


----------



## muchacho (Dec 19, 2015)

From Prisma Puzzle Timer:
17.351 R2 B2 D2 U R2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B' L D R2 D2 B' U2 F2 L' D U' 

One move to FB and easy SB, I should have gotten a new PB.


----------



## TDM (Dec 19, 2015)

Berd said:


> Just use a proper timer, (csTimer on PC or plus timer on mobile) they use Tnoodle scrambles and you'll never run into lol scrambles again.



csTimer doesn't use official scrambles, and will still give you easy scrambles on 2x2, as every timer does.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 19, 2015)

Berd said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> 
> Just use a proper timer, (csTimer on PC or plus timer on mobile) they use Tnoodle scrambles and you'll never run into lol scrambles again.



but lolscrambles make me lol 
I have my own regs called the "Way Too Lenient Regulations", where Clock misalignments are +2s, and M slices aren't DNFs xD


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 19, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> but lolscrambles make me lol
> I have my own regs called the "Way Too Lenient Regulations", where Clock misalignments are +2s, and M slices aren't DNFs xD




At home I count being off by M slices +2's, because I always think of them as one move.

at least CS timer makes lolscramble look like actual scrambles.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 20, 2015)

D' B2 U B2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 D B' F2 R' D' U' R D2 F2 D


Spoiler



inspection: z2
Double X Cross: D L2 D2 F2 R2 U R F
F2L-1: U2 F U2 R U' R' 
F2L: x U R U' R' U R U R'
OLL: U' F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F'
PLL: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 20, 2015)

R U2 L' U' L F U2 R' U F R' F' R U F' U' F R2 U R' F2 U' F R U2 L U2 R' U2 L

just got this from csTimer, what on earth

edit: hah, apparently I accidentally changed the scramble type to one of the bandaged cubes


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 20, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> U2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 U2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 B' L' D R' U2 B2 R F D B2
> 
> D F R2 D2 //cross
> R' U2 R2 U R' // 1st pair
> ...



Wha... What?



YouCubing said:


> but lolscrambles make me lol
> I have my own regs called the "Way Too Lenient Regulations", where Clock misalignments are +2s, and M slices aren't DNFs xD



For me it's just anything that isn't a DNF is all good without penalites, and DNFs are deleted.


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 21, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> D' B2 U B2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 D B' F2 R' D' U' R D2 F2 D



z2
D L' D L' D
U' R' F R F' R U' R'
U' L' U L
y R U' R' U R U' R'
U R' U' R' U' R' U2 R U'


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 21, 2015)

2x2: R U F' U2 F' U2 F U' F2

x
L F' L' F
R' U' R U' R U2 R U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 21, 2015)

1. 7.38 D F2 U' B2 U F2 D F2 L2 D' B' R' B' L2 D R2 F' R U 
z2 F' U L D2//Xcross
y U R U R' U y R U' R'//looking back, this was a terrible insertion.
U2 R' U R U R' U' R//next pair
U2 L' U L U' L' U' L//last pair
sune U perm

nice

if Xcrosses are counted as fullstep then this is fullstep PB


----------



## DJ4Y (Dec 21, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 1. 7.38 D F2 U' B2 U F2 D F2 L2 D' B' R' B' L2 D R2 F' R U
> z2 F' U L D2//Xcross
> y U R U R' U y R U' R'//looking back, this was a terrible insertion.
> U2 R' U R U R' U' R//next pair
> ...



Yep, fullstep


----------



## DJ4Y (Dec 21, 2015)

D R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 D L B2 F R D R' F' U' B' F'

Someone do something with this pls


----------



## biscuit (Dec 21, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> 1. 7.38 D F2 U' B2 U F2 D F2 L2 D' B' R' B' L2 D R2 F' R U
> z2 F' U L D2//Xcross
> y U R U R' U y R U' R'//looking back, this was a terrible insertion.
> U2 R' U R U R' U' R//next pair
> ...



Your solution doesn't work for me, but trying to follow what you did, I found this.

z2 F' U L D2 R' L' M2 U2 M2 D' y' R U R' F R' F' R D' //X-X-X cross
y' U R U' R' U2 R U R' //f2l-4

LL is a cross OLL to J(a?) perm.
Including rotations, that's 28 moves for f2l which can be done pretty fast.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 21, 2015)

Practicing COLL using qqtimer's ZBLL trainer, and got two pure T-perms in a row


----------



## rybaby (Dec 21, 2015)

Cool start to the scramble

R' B2 R' B2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 L' R' F' D L D2 F' R2 D2 F


----------



## asacuber (Dec 22, 2015)

5. (0.993) F R F2 R' U2 R' F' R' U'

7. 1.416 R2 U R U2 F2 U2 R' U' R2 
5. (1.648) F2 R' U F2 U F R2 F U'


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 23, 2015)

R2 B' L2 F' R2 B2 D2 B' L2 U2 F2 U' B D2 F2 R D B' U' L' F



Spoiler



y D R U' F' U' x'


----------



## Altha (Dec 25, 2015)

13.53 F2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' U' B' U L U F' U2 L' U F
full yellow cross


----------



## StarOfDoom (Dec 25, 2015)

3x3: B' R' L B R D R2 F' U F' D R2 F2 B2 U' D2 F2 U2



2x2x2 block, easy white cross, pretty easy F2L, Bad (2L)OLL, very easy PLL



Spoiler: Solve



Inspec: z2
Cross: R U2 y R2
2nd Pair: U R U R' U2 R U R'
3rd Pair: U' y L U' L' U L U L'
4th Pair: U2 R U R' U2 R U' R'
(2L)OLL: (F R U R' U' F') (f R U R' U' f') U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'
PLL: U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2

Move Count: 56 (Could have been a LOT lower with 2LLL, and although it is a high move count, a lot of it is very quick fingertricks)


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 26, 2015)

Got this on cstimer just now: R' L' R U' R L' U B' U' (Skewb)
On-cam too lolololol


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 27, 2015)

2X2:
F U' F R F' R2 F' R' U' R U'

1 move layer into a Y-perm, got a 2.78 solve on it.


----------



## KRAMIST (Dec 27, 2015)

U F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U

what is ur solution to this


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 27, 2015)

lol not even legal

(1.24) R' U' L U' B L B' L'



Spoiler



4 moves on green


----------



## thehoodedyip (Dec 28, 2015)

R U B2 L2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D' B R' D2 L2 F D' F' U
Didn't even have to pair -22 Move F2L!?!

z2
U' F L u' F2 R D2
U' R U' R'
y' L' U L
y' U L' U L
y U R U' R'
U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R
U


----------



## Altha (Dec 30, 2015)

DNF(53.72) D L2 F2 B R2 L' U R U2 F' L2 U F2 U R2 U D2 L2 D B2 U2

For 3bld in my orientation (blue top red front), there are 5 twisted corners and no normal corner targets >.>


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 30, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 2X2:
> F U' F R F' R2 F' R' U' R U'
> 
> 1 move layer into a Y-perm, got a 2.78 solve on it.


1.8 because i suck at y perm but if you do z' you cancel the first move on it


----------



## CubePro (Dec 30, 2015)

thehoodedyip said:


> R U B2 L2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D' B R' D2 L2 F D' F' U
> Didn't even have to pair -22 Move F2L!?!
> 
> z2
> ...



-22 move F2L!?!?!!! That must be one hell of a scramble lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 30, 2015)

1. 11.64 F L2 U2 F D' L2 U R' F' R' D2 R2 U2 L D2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 
roux...


Spoiler



z2 y D' F D//FB lol
U r2 U' r' U M2 R' U r//SB and make centers nice
U' L' U R U' L U R'//CMLL
M' U M' //EO
U2 M2//ULUR
U M U2 M U2//finish

what even


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Dec 30, 2015)

StarOfDoom said:


> 3x3: B' R' L B R D R2 F' U F' D R2 F2 B2 U' D2 F2 U2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sledge in the last pair, making it 1look oll if u know all but dots


----------



## YTCuber (Dec 30, 2015)

WACWCA said:


> 1.8 because i suck at y perm but if you do z' you cancel the first move on it



1.274 stackmatted

Scramble: F U' F R F' R2 F' R' U' R U'
y2 z y' //inspection
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

16/1.274=12,56tps


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 31, 2015)

B2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 L' B' F2 L2 U B R D R F


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 31, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> B2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D2 L' B' F2 L2 U B R D R F



My solution


----------



## biscuit (Dec 31, 2015)

Yeah this scramble just happened. 

14.01 U' F2 U B2 U2 F2 D F2 D R2 U' B' L' D2 L B' U F' D F2


----------



## Kudz (Dec 31, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Yeah this scramble just happened.
> 
> 14.01 U' F2 U B2 U2 F2 D F2 D R2 U' B' L' D2 L B' U F' D F2



7.55 One of best scrambles I ever solved.
Did you get R-perm?


----------



## Berd (Dec 31, 2015)

Kudz said:


> 7.55 One of best scrambles I ever solved.
> Did you get R-perm?


I got a double x cross into u perm. Huh.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 31, 2015)

Kudz said:


> 7.55 One of best scrambles I ever solved.
> Did you get R-perm?



I don' remember, but I just scrambled and did what I think I did, but I might have done a different insertion on the last piece and got an r-perm.



Berd said:


> I got a double x cross into u perm. Huh.



I decided not to push my luck, and just went with an x-cross (on a good scramble I can handle an x-cross. Two and I usually mess up) I did the green red slot for my x-cross.


----------



## Kudz (Dec 31, 2015)

Berd said:


> I got a double x cross into u perm. Huh.



I did double xcross too =)

B' L2 F2 D' F2 U F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 F U R2 F2 L F' L D' B

Nice cross on white, but i got no idea how to do xcross with this already done corner. Sb, sth?


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 31, 2015)

Kudz said:


> B' L2 F2 D' F2 U F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 F U R2 F2 L F' L D' B
> 
> Nice cross on white, but i got no idea how to do xcross with this already done corner. Sb, sth?


Bad, but this: x2 F U2 F' D' r U2 r' U' r U2 r' 
lol i is nub


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 1, 2016)

L2 B U2 F' D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' F' D F' L' U2 B F' U' F' 

F u' F' R' D R//2X2X2
L' F L F2//Xcross

Does anyone see a better way to make either a 2x2x2 or Xcross with that block? I feel like there should be something else, but I couldn't see it. I two looked this, also, and felt like there should've been an easier 1 look


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 1, 2016)

8.59 D F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D B2 L2 F D' B2 F2 L' B' F' U' F R' 

y' F L' F R2 F L//XXcross (6/6)
U L U2 L' U L U' L'//F2L-3 (8/14)
R' U' R U' R' U' R//F2L-4 (7/21)
U' r U2 R' U' R U' R'//OLL (8/29)
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2//PLL (10/39)

Gorgeous scramble/solve.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 1, 2016)

Felipe Rigon said:


> A friend send me this scramble. I've made a 3.99 lol
> 
> D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2
> 
> ...




After practising for only a couple of solves, I got a 2.53, I could probably get faster if I practiced it more tho


----------



## DJ4Y (Jan 1, 2016)

R2 D' F2 D L2 U L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 F U R D' L2 B2 L' R 

Lol


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2016)

DJ4Y said:


> R2 D' F2 D L2 U L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' L2 F U R D' L2 B2 L' R
> 
> Lol



x2 y' // Inspection
D' R' U' R' U2 L2 // X-Cross + start setting up F2L-2 (6/6)
U2 L' U L d L U' L' // F2L-2 (preserve F2L-3) (8/14)
U r' F r // F2L-3 (setup F2L-4) (4/18)
U2 R y R U R' F' // VHLS (6/24)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // EPLL (7/31)
r U L' D L U' L' D' // COLL (8/39)


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 1, 2016)

TDM said:


> M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // EPLL (7/31)
> r U L' D L U' L' D' // COLL (8/39)



wut, do you do this often?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 1, 2016)

Scramble: L2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 D' L2 R2 U R' D' R F2 U2 L

xxxcross: z R D2 L' U2 D2 R D2 L (8)
Anything else interesting to find?


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> wut, do you do this often?


No, but it's quite nice when you finish with certain comms for COLL which would be awkward to then regrip after. If the recognition is good then it's probably faster for the 8-move 3-cycle L COLLs too. 



kinch2002 said:


> Scramble: L2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 D' L2 R2 U R' D' R F2 U2 L
> 
> xxxcross: z R D2 L' U2 D2 R D2 L (8)
> Anything else interesting to find?


Roux is interesting:
y2 // Inspection
R' U R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R' // SB (2-gen)
y' r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 x' y' // CMLL (A perm)
E2 M' E2 M // Just dots for LSE


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 4, 2016)

D2 B' D2 B D2 F U2 L2 F' L' B2 F' R2 D' B D' F D2 U'

Roux or CFOP, just wtf

Roux is more wtf


----------



## TheGamingCuber5 (Jan 6, 2016)

Berd said:


> I got a double x cross into u perm. Huh.


 got a single x cross with uperm. and I dont even do x cross


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 7, 2016)

someone fast try this scramble: F2 L D2 R U2 F2 D2 R' B2 R U2 F' D F D2 U B' L2 U L

1 move 2x2x2 block on yellow/Orange/Green cross.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 7, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> D2 B' D2 B D2 F U2 L2 F' L' B2 F' R2 D' B D' F D2 U'
> 
> Roux or CFOP, just wtf
> 
> Roux is more wtf



5.94
roux is pretty wtf but that orange green edge is annoying


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 7, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 5.94
> roux is pretty wtf but that orange green edge is annoying



But it's solved...?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 7, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> But it's solved...?



oops i meant the blue orange one because if that was at back right solved and not bottom right solved, it would be 2 move blocks


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 7, 2016)

got another one, this time the 2x2x2 block is 0 moves away (and on white cross):
L2 F2 U2 B' R2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 U R' U R' D' B2 L D' L2 F'


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 7, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> got another one, this time the 2x2x2 block is 0 moves away (and on white cross):
> L2 F2 U2 B' R2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 U R' U R' D' B2 L D' L2 F'



I'm no FMCer, but here's what I got
Pretty good for me (That should show how much I suck at FMC.)


----------



## asacuber (Jan 7, 2016)

5. 4.537 F' U R' F2 R U' F R' U'
I mean come on

5. (1.488) R2 F U R' F2 U R F2 U2

e:what the


5. 1.488 F2 U' F2 U F2 U R' F' R


----------



## biscuit (Jan 7, 2016)

I choked so bad when I saw this scramble (got a 24) but it's insane

L2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 U B2 L2 D F' L D' B' U2 L' U2 R2 D F'


----------



## Torch (Jan 7, 2016)

U' R U F' U R F2 R' U'


----------



## Cale S (Jan 8, 2016)

D2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D F2 R2 U F D U' B' U R2 D2 U' R B' U

lol


----------



## Torch (Jan 9, 2016)

B' F' D2 R2 B' R2 F U2 F L2 D2 L F2 L2 B R' D' B2 U2 

I got 13.25 with Roux


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 9, 2016)

R2 U D L F2 D' L U' L' B' D2 F2 L2 B L2 F U2 L2 

x2 z R2 F2 R2 F' L' U L'// triple Xcross wtf
y U2 R U R' U' F' U' F//ZBLS?
L' U2 L U L' U L//OLL
A perm

If someone did an insertion for the A perm I'm sure the move count would be good.


----------



## KRAMIST (Jan 9, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> R2 U D L F2 D' L U' L' B' D2 F2 L2 B L2 F U2 L2
> 
> x2 z R2 F2 R2 F' L' U L'// triple Xcross wtf
> y U2 R U R' U' F' U' F//ZBLS?
> ...



u could do niklas and then u perm


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 9, 2016)

KRAMIST said:


> u could do niklas and then u perm



Can't recognise sune CLLs in speedsolves.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 10, 2016)

D2 B2 D B2 D F2 U' B2 U R2 U R B F2 D2 F L B U F'

x2 F U' L U' F'//Xcross and pairs
y' U' L' U' L//F2L-2
R U' R' y U2 R' F R U' F'// last 2 pairs

Xcross, free pair and multislotting = GJ


----------



## KukuhTrisna (Jan 10, 2016)

Altha said:


> 13.53 F2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' U' B' U L U F' U2 L' U F
> full yellow cross



Thanks, 9.47


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 10, 2016)

(8.98)	(0,-1) / (3,3) / (-2,4) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,-2) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / 

Lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 10, 2016)

1. 7.81 D' F2 D' L2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 F' U F2 D' L R' F' L' U2 L2 

x z' U L F' L' D' F D'//Xcross
U' y R U' R' U y R' U' R//F2L2
U' L' U L//F2L3
U' y L' U L U F R U' R' F'//VHLS
U R U' R2 D' r U2 r' D R2 U R'//COLL but I knew it would skip


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 11, 2016)

1. 7.87 F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 F2 D L' F' R U' L D2 R2 D' 

x z' L U' R U R//cross + preserve pair
y' L' U L //insert
U' L U' L' U' L U' L' U L U' L'//pair 2
U2 y L' U L// pair 3
U' R U R'//pair 4
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U'//COLL EPLL skip


----------



## biscuit (Jan 12, 2016)

Ouch... I've been learning this CLL too. Couldn't remember which alg it was though.

5. 4.26 F2 U' R2 U' F' R2 F2 U F' R'


----------



## biscuit (Jan 12, 2016)

This makes my head hurt... I just don't get it.

R' F2 R F2 U2 L D2 U2 B2 F2 R F' L' B D2 L2 U L2 F2 D


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2016)

biscuit said:


> This makes my head hurt... I just don't get it.
> 
> R' F2 R F2 U2 L D2 U2 B2 F2 R F' L' B D2 L2 U L2 F2 D



y2 z // Inspection
B' U R' y U F R' F' U R2 // Pairs (9/9)
U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' R // CLL (8/17)
S M2 U M' U' // EO + two edges (5/22)
x2 M2 U2 M' U2 M U M' U2 M U // DB + EP5 (10/32)


----------



## CubePro (Jan 14, 2016)

15.84 L2 F2 D' F2 U L2 U2 L2 U R2 F' U2 F R2 U' F U2 R' B2 U2

2 move cross with pair built. Rest of F2L was easy as well, didn't get a good time because I just woke up


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 15, 2016)

WHHHATT, THIS 2x2 SCRAMBLE: F U' R U' R' F' U F U2

Dat CLL is awesome!

Stackmatted: 2.12


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 15, 2016)

Uhh, guys, I just got a square 1 scramble starting in a square shape. I am kinda new to square 1 so can any one tell me how rare this is?
Like, similar to a PLL skip or something?

Anyway, here's the scramble: (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(6, 3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)

I got a PB 41.84, (Very slow) but I'm learning new algs at the moment so I'm not surprised

(edit) Beat my PB 2 solves later


----------



## asacuber (Jan 15, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> WHHHATT, THIS 2x2 SCRAMBLE: F U' R U' R' F' U F U2
> 
> Dat CLL is awesome!
> 
> Stackmatted: 2.12



4.02+ and I thought 2x2 is the only event I am good at 

E: lulz fullstep solve with that CLL and 2.75 XD

e2: 5. (2.87) F2 R' F' U F' U' R' F2 U'


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 15, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Uhh, guys, I just got a square 1 scramble starting in a square shape. I am kinda new to square 1 so can any one tell me how rare this is?
> Like, similar to a PLL skip or something?
> 
> Anyway, here's the scramble: (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(6, 3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -1)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)
> ...



That's more like getting an LL skip, I've only ever gotten it once and I do SQ1 a lot


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 15, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> That's more like getting an LL skip, I've only ever gotten it once and I do SQ1 a lot



I wouldn't say that it's like an LL skip, it's definitely more common than that, but it doesn't really have a 3x3 equivalent.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 15, 2016)

Got this stupid skewb scramble from csTimer :O

U R B U B' U' R' L' R'


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 15, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Uhh, guys, I just got a square 1 scramble starting in a square shape. I am kinda new to square 1 so can any one tell me how rare this is?
> Like, similar to a PLL skip or something?





Hssandwich said:


> I wouldn't say that it's like an LL skip, it's definitely more common than that, but it doesn't really have a 3x3 equivalent.





YouCubing said:


> That's more like getting an LL skip, I've only ever gotten it once and I do SQ1 a lot



So, this is actually a harder thing to calculate than may seem on the surface, if we're using WCA-official scrambles only - the filter is pretty aggressive towards easy scrambles, which of course is weighted more against cubeshape skip than pretty much any other cubeshape. But if we allow _any_ scramble to be okay (which is what most random-state scramblers do), then we can do some math to find the technical probability out 

Putting the math in a spoiler tag below, but *the probability of getting a cubeshape skip is roughly 0.1% - 4/3678*. For comparison, this is roughly 4.25 times rarer than an unforced OLL skip (1/216), ~17 times more common than an unforced LL skip (1/15552), and about 1.7 times more common than getting a <=2 move cross with no color neutrality (174/190080, according to this).

I would most compare it to getting a very easy cross/first block/eoline/etc., because cubeshape is generally the first step, and having that skip allows you to begin your solve on the next step.



Spoiler: math follows



So, since we're only caring about cubeshape, the puzzle we care about is nothing more than 8 corner pieces and 8 edge pieces. The only restriction to a valid state is that we can perform a / on it, which means that both the top and bottom can be cut in half. So, that means that, for each of the four halves, we can either have:


3 corners, 0 edges - only one way to arrange these
2 corners, 2 edges - there are (4 choose 2) = 6 ways to arrange the pieces here
1 corner, 4 edges - there are (5 choose 1) = 5 ways to arrange the pieces here
0 corners, 6 edges - only one way to arrange these


So, to find out the total number of legal cubeshapes (counting all mirrors, inverses, and ABFs), all we need to do is figure out how many ways we can put these half possibilities together into a legal state. We have 4 halves to choose from, and we know there must be exactly 8 corners and 8 edges; edges are more restrictive, so lets work with this:


(6,2,0,0) - One 6-edge half, one 2-edge half, 2 no-edge halves (example: do / 3,3 / 1,2 / 4,2 / -3,0 to set up). There are 4*3=12 ways to order these halves around (eg, is the 6-edge chunk on UL, UR, DL, DR, etc.), and the total number of possibilities for internal arrangements is 1*6*1*1 = 6. So there are 72 cases here.
(4,4,0,0) - two 4-edge halves, two 0-edge halves (example: / 3,3 / 1,2 / 4,2 /). There are (4 choose 2) = 6 ways to order the halves, and there are 5*5*1*1 = 25 internal arrangements. So, there are 150 cases here.
(4,2,2,0) - one 4-edge half, two 2-edge halves, one 0-edge half (ex: / 3,3 / 1,0 / 4,0). 4*3=12 ways for halves, 5*6*6*1=180 ways for internals, so 2160 total cases.
(2,2,2,2) - four 2-edge halves (ex: solved cubeshape). 1 way to arrange halves, 6^4 = 1296 ways for internals, so 1296 cases.

Adding these up, we get 72+150+2160+1296 = 3678 total cases. The total number of solved cubeshape cases we could get is 4 (the alignments (0,0), (1,0), (0,-1), and (1,-1)), so the probability of getting a cubeshape skip is therefore 4/3678 = 0.0010875... ~ 0.1%.

These numbers are confirmed by looking at the TNoodle (WCA-official) code for Square-1, and seeing that Chen Shuang also uses 13 to represent half-layer information (1+5+6+1 = 13), and 3678 to represent the total number of possible cubeshapes.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 15, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Got this stupid skewb scramble from csTimer :O
> 
> U R B U B' U' R' L' R'



.63  I'ma take a stab and say that's not a legal scramble...


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 15, 2016)

biscuit said:


> .63  I'ma take a stab and say that's not a legal scramble...



I got a 0.14 stackmatted


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 15, 2016)

biscuit said:


> .63  I'ma take a stab and say that's not a legal scramble...



If it's 2 moves it's legal (idk cause I dont skewb (yet)).


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 15, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> If it's 2 moves it's legal (idk cause I dont skewb (yet)).



1. It's only one move.
2. It has to be 7 to be legal.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 15, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> If it's 2 moves it's legal (idk cause I dont skewb (yet)).



2 moves definitely isn't legal  It has to be >6 to be legal.

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## biscuit (Jan 15, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> I got a 0.14 stackmatted



I'm new to skewb... As in I've had my skewb for 2 days. Mine was also stackmatted.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 15, 2016)

penguinz7 said:


> 1. It's only one move.
> 2. It has to be 7 to be legal.



To be fair I can't check cause I don't have a skewb 



Hssandwich said:


> 2 moves definitely isn't legal  It has to be >6 to be legal.
> 
> EDIT: ninja'd



2 moves is legal on all other puzzles bar 2x2 so ibwas going off that.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 16, 2016)

just got a funny <R,U> scramble, which has a super easy solution if you 'swap' the layers 

U2 R' U' R' U' R' U' R U R2 U R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U2

z' y2
R2 U' R' U'
U perm


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 16, 2016)

ZZ (green/blue F/B):

D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 L U B2 F' U2 R' U2


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 16, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> I got a 0.14 stackmatted



im gonna call bull**** because I dont think anyone has ever gotten any solve on any wca puzzle in under 0.3. how the **** am I supposed to beleive you can pick up a skewb, solve it, and stop the timer in 0.14s?


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 16, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> im gonna call bull**** because I dont think anyone has ever gotten any solve on any wca puzzle in under 0.3. how the **** am I supposed to beleive you can pick up a skewb, solve it, and stop the timer in 0.14s?



I was talking about the ONE MOVE SCRAMBLE. -____-
Also I basically slapped it and it solved lol


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 16, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> I was talking about the ONE MOVE SCRAMBLE. -____-
> Also I basically slapped it and it solved lol



its still pretty difficult to get a 0.14 on a 1 mover


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 16, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> its still pretty difficult to get a 0.14 on a 1 mover



I'll get vid of me doing sub-0.2 if you want


----------



## Torch (Jan 16, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> its still pretty difficult to get a 0.14 on a 1 mover



Couldn't you legally turn it 59 degrees in inspection, then just barely touch it to move it like 2 more degrees and count as solved?


----------



## biscuit (Jan 16, 2016)

Torch said:


> Couldn't you legally turn it 59 degrees in inspection, then just barely touch it to move it like 2 more degrees and count as solved?



Using that, I just got a .27

I think it's definitely possible. Still fairly hard, but certainly possible.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 16, 2016)

Torch said:


> Couldn't you legally turn it 59 degrees in inspection, then just barely touch it to move it like 2 more degrees and count as solved?



I could...
but I turn in just past the first click by one degree and slap it with one hand and it's ~15 degrees from solved


----------



## asacuber (Jan 16, 2016)

OK OK

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT1...//www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT1sNBoLk2o&t=0m16s


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 16, 2016)

asacuber said:


> OK OK
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT1...//www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT1sNBoLk2o&t=0m16s



that was keyboarded thooooo
woof woof, here it is


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 16, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> that was keyboarded thooooo
> woof woof, here it is



oh wow. sorry i was wrong.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 16, 2016)

D2 B2 U2 L' R2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' D2 F' D B2 U2 L' D' F2 D' B2 

1 move block for Roux, 5 move xxcross


----------



## mafergut (Jan 16, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> that was keyboarded thooooo
> woof woof, here it is



I didn't know my stupid scramble was going to generate such a discussion. Congrats for your super-duper-fast solve, by the way. Really, when I finished scrambling the puzzle and checked it I was like... "what??????" I had to scramble it again to make sure I hadn't accidentally misscrambled. I thought csTimer checked the scrambles for things like that.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 17, 2016)

R2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 U F2 R2 D R' U' L' D L2 U' F' L' U' R' 

did a xxcross on orange, time was 8.11 and it was fullstep (I solve on white/yellow normally)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 17, 2016)

KRAMIST said:


> u could do niklas and then u perm



or you can do a different solution and get a PLL skip:
x2 z R2 F2 R2 F' L' U L'
y U2 R *U'* R' U' F' *U* F
y' F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2
U2
= 27 htm

ik that post was like a week old but I don't look at this thread too often so that's what I saw.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 17, 2016)

so many ez scrambles in the last time...

(7.90) F2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D B2 D L' B' U2 R' B2 F D' B D' F'
(11.70) R2 D L2 D' B2 U B2 F2 U' R2 D2 B' L' B L' B U B' D R U2 

And these 2 scrambles were in a row, but I messed up on the second one meh

Got 6.74 fullstep aswell but qqtimer lost the scrambles


----------



## Knut (Jan 17, 2016)

ryanj92 said:


> just got a funny <R,U> scramble, which has a super easy solution if you 'swap' the layers
> 
> U2 R' U' R' U' R' U' R U R2 U R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U2
> 
> ...


XD I got 2.61. One day Feliks or somebody is going to get a scramble like this and sub-1 it.


----------



## NeilH (Jan 17, 2016)

R F' D2 B' U D2 L D B D2 L' U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L' B2 R2 

RIP white cross

I need to learn yellow cross so I can be dual color neutral


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Jan 22, 2016)

thanks cstimer

F' U' R' B U2 F U B' F2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 B2 U' L2 U B'


----------



## biscuit (Jan 22, 2016)

Sergeant Baboon said:


> thanks cstimer
> 
> F' U' R' B U2 F U B' F2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 B2 U' L2 U B'



Holy crab apples Batman! That's pretty legit. xx-cross, and free third pair. Dang. Got a g-perm though.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 22, 2016)

1. 7.80 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L D2 B2 F' L B U B D2 B' L R2 
x2 y R L F' R'//cross + preserve pair
U y L U L'//f2l
y L' U L U' L U L'//f2l
R U' R' y' R' U2 R//f2l
U U' R' F R U R U' R' F'//WV
U perm


----------



## mafergut (Jan 22, 2016)

Pyraminx lolscramble for top first. Even a patzer like me could get a 5.xx on this (including a very bad lockup while cycling L3E).

Drew, can you beat your WR with this? At least I'm sure it's sub-2-able.

1. 5.56 U L U' L' U B' U B b


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 22, 2016)

Ive tried this type of solution on bad 2x2 scrambles before but this was just weird
R' F U2 F2 U' F R2 F2 R'
inspection: x' y Its the easy sune and anti sune CLLs on either side now
solution: L' U' L U' L' U2 L // First layer done with CLL
z2 R U R' U R U2 R' U // Second layer done with CLL
I got a 2.04 on this


----------



## asacuber (Jan 23, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Pyraminx lolscramble for top first. Even a patzer like me could get a 5.xx on this (including a very bad lockup while cycling L3E).
> 
> Drew, can you beat your WR with this? At least I'm sure it's sub-2-able.
> 
> 1. 5.56 U L U' L' U B' U B b



2.13 stackmat


----------



## DJ4Y (Jan 24, 2016)

Have a look at this guys, bloody crazy


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jan 26, 2016)

D2 F' L' U' D2 L' F R F D' B2 U' L U' L2 R F U D L' U' F2 R L2 D2

White and yellow are both insane. White had a cross solvable with U2 R2 with a very obvious first pair after that, and yellow had an obvious Xcross


----------



## asacuber (Jan 26, 2016)

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4GjdH9mERw[/youtube]

Scramble: D2 B R' B' U' R D' R' D' F2 U R2 U' F2 D B2 U' L2
I think it is a fake, this guy has been changing his username for the past few days.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 26, 2016)

asacuber said:


> [youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4GjdH9mERw[/youtube]
> 
> Scramble: D2 B R' B' U' R D' R' D' F2 U R2 U' F2 D B2 U' L2
> I think it is a fake, this guy has been changing his username for the past few days.



Well, he almost certianly didn't get it from CsTimer or any scrambler that uses random state.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 26, 2016)

I don't even... This should have been PB by a couple seconds, but no. not even sub 1... (it would be my second sub 1)

(1:00.62) R' D' R2 F' Fw2 R' Rw2 F L2 Rw2 F2 R U L2 B U' L R2 B2 D2 U' B' D2 U Rw' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 Uw' B' L Rw2 F' B' Fw' D2 Uw2 Fw'

It's such an easy scramble! 1 move f2c, a free cross edge, and an easy second. The rest was decent as well.


----------



## Berd (Jan 26, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I don't even... This should have been PB by a couple seconds, but no. not even sub 1... (it would be my second sub 1)
> 
> (1:00.62) R' D' R2 F' Fw2 R' Rw2 F L2 Rw2 F2 R U L2 B U' L R2 B2 D2 U' B' D2 U Rw' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 Uw' B' L Rw2 F' B' Fw' D2 Uw2 Fw'
> 
> It's such an easy scramble! 1 move f2c, a free cross edge, and an easy second. The rest was decent as well.


I think you might of misscrambled.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 28, 2016)

D2 B' D2 F2 U2 B D2 F L2 U2 F' R B' L B F' D' R' B' D2 
z L D' L D'//cross
U2 R' U' R//free pair
U2 L' U L//free pair
U' R U' R' y' U L' U L
R' U2 R//free pair

'Only' a 9.9, G perm sucks


----------



## asacuber (Jan 28, 2016)

5. 3.57 U' F2 R2 U F' U R2 U R

Lol cll on two sides XD


----------



## biscuit (Jan 28, 2016)

Berd said:


> I think you might of misscrambled.



Looks like it yeah... I'm Pretty good a 3x3 scrambles (It's been awhile since I've caught myself with a mis-scramble, although I don't check every scramble. Only if I think I may have made a mistake) usually I'll get 4x4 right, but 5x5 and up? Nah man. I'm afraid to scramble 5x5 at a comp, because it takes me like 4 minutes to solve 5x5.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 28, 2016)

Lololol

B R2 F' R2 B L2 R2 B2 F2 R' B' F U F' D2 R' D2 U R2


----------



## Cale S (Jan 29, 2016)

U2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 D R2 D' U' F L2 F2 D L D2 F L F2

solved roux block


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 29, 2016)

1. 7.58 U R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D R2 U R2 F' R' D2 F L D R2 B R' B2 

could have been PB ugh


----------



## TorbinRoux (Jan 29, 2016)

Cale S said:


> U2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 D R2 D' U' F L2 F2 D L D2 F L F2
> 
> solved roux block



I also got a cmll skip wut


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 29, 2016)

Cale S said:


> U2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 D R2 D' U' F L2 F2 D L D2 F L F2
> 
> solved roux block



Also DR edge and solved CP wtf.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 29, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Lololol
> 
> B R2 F' R2 B L2 R2 B2 F2 R' B' F U F' D2 R' D2 U R2



10.18 w/ jperm XD


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 29, 2016)

L' B R F D F' R2 U D R F R2 F2 U2
Nothing super special, but the scramble was 14 MOVES


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 30, 2016)

The most stupid scramble I have ever seen (apart from Drew's scramble)

F R2 B D' F2 U' F' L' U' L2 F2 D2 F' L2 F2 D2 F D2 F2 R2

After about 2 minutes, I found this solution:

Found this solution.

y D' F2 R2 F R U' F' // (7/7) XXcross, creating 2 three move pairs
U' R' U' R // (4/11) F2L-1
U2 L' U' L // (4/15) F2L
U R U R' U' B' R' F R F' B // (11/26) Standard OLL with a PLL skip


----------



## DJ4Y (Jan 30, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> The most stupid scramble I have ever seen (apart from Drew's scramble)
> 
> F R2 B D' F2 U' F' L' U' L2 F2 D2 F' L2 F2 D2 F D2 F2 R2
> 
> ...




lolwut.


----------



## turtwig (Jan 30, 2016)

U R2 D2 F' L' U2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 B U2 D2 R2 B D2 F R2 L2

Free cross + 3 move pair. wut


----------



## Berd (Jan 30, 2016)

(3, -4)/(0, 3)/(-5, 1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(-1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -4)/

Funny.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 31, 2016)

Ummmmmmm
U' R U' F2 U R' U' F2 U2
what


----------



## KevinM (Feb 1, 2016)

I once got a sune and no auf scramble. 0.98


----------



## H1mar (Feb 1, 2016)

*Easiest cross?*

Scramble: D2 U' F2 D R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 R' U' B L2 D' R B L2 B' (White on top and green in front)


I got 26.10 seconds.


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 1, 2016)

Nah, you can get skips or one move crosses like the one I got a couple of days ago: D2 L' D2 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 R2 D' F' D B D' U2 B' L' B. CFOP PB and probably should have been overall but I don't CFOP.

Also, the weird/easy/lucky scrambles has way easier scrambles as well.


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 1, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> The most stupid scramble I have ever seen (apart from Drew's scramble)
> 
> F R2 B D' F2 U' F' L' U' L2 F2 D2 F' L2 F2 D2 F D2 F2 R2
> 
> ...



Try it for ZZ it's almost as stupid...


----------



## mafergut (Feb 1, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Try it for ZZ it's almost as stupid...



Most probably fake, IMHO


----------



## DeeDubb (Feb 3, 2016)

F2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 U L2 D' R2 F2 R' D2 B2 D' F R2 F L' U2 L

Cross and first pair already built. Triple back sexy for second pair.


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 3, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Most probably fake, IMHO



Nah, it's not fake, I can send you the whole session if you want


----------



## mafergut (Feb 3, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Nah, it's not fake, I can send you the whole session if you want



I believe you, no problem 
I have had some crazy scrambles myself from csTimer but none like that one. Maybe I do not practise enough


----------



## biscuit (Feb 3, 2016)

TDM said:


> 100. 14.69 R2 U' L2 U' R2 D U R2 F2 R2 F2 L' B U F' L B2 R2 D2 L' F2 D'
> 
> The white X-cross was easy, but I couldn't see any good way to make an XX-cross with that OB pair in inspection, so just went with Roux in the end. Great way to finish an Ao100!



Am I missing something? I don't see a great white cross, let alone an x-cross


----------



## Cale S (Feb 4, 2016)

cool xxcross 

B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L F' U F' R2 B' D B' L2 R


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 4, 2016)

Cale S said:


> cool xxcross
> 
> B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L F' U F' R2 B' D B' L2 R



z2 D2 U' L' U' F R' U R U R2 U'
U2 R U' R'
L' U' L U L' U' L U y' R' F R F'
y' r U R' U R U2 r'
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2

I thought this was cool, extra built pair + widesune to Hperm


----------



## TDM (Feb 4, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Am I missing something? I don't see a great white cross, let alone an x-cross



I must have misscrambled very badly...


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 4, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> z2 D2 U' L' U' F R' U R U R2 U'
> U2 R U' R'
> L' U' L U L' U' L U y' R' F R F'
> y' r U R' U R U2 r'
> ...



z2 D2 U' R' U' R2 U' L' U' 
Y' R U' R' 
U' r U' r'
Y' R' U' R U' R' U' R


8.683


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 4, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> z2 D2 U' L' U' F R' U R U R2 U'
> U2 R U' R'
> L' U' L U L' U' L U y' R' F R F'
> y' r U R' U R U2 r'
> ...



XXpartial-cross///z2 D2 U' R' U' R2 U L' U' 
3rd pair //////////Y' R U' R' 
Complete cross//Y U' r U' r'
4th pair and to force EO Y' R' U' R U' R' U' R
sexy ZBLL x' M' U' R U L' U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R U'

8.683


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 4, 2016)

4. 11.19 (-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -4) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (2, -2)
(-2,2)/(1,-4)/(-3,-3)/ cubeshape
(0,-3) first block
(1,0)/(-1,-1)/(3,0)/(0,1) second block
(1,0)/(3,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/(-3,0)/(-1,0) bottom 2 edges

typical last layer stuff, lazy to type, but its really easy


----------



## biscuit (Feb 4, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> XXpartial-cross///z2 D2 U' R' U' R2 U L' U'
> 3rd pair //////////Y' R U' R'
> Complete cross//Y U' r U' r'
> 4th pair and to force EO Y' R' U' R U' R' U' R
> ...



FYI, you double posted. Might delete the first post.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 4, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-4
single: 28.856

Time List:
1. 28.856 (0, 5)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, -5)/(6, 0)/(6, 0)/(-2, 0)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)

lol cube shape skip. I messed up a little though :/


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 5, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-4
> single: 28.856
> 
> Time List:
> ...



y2 0,4 / 3,0 / -4,-1 / -2,1 / -3,0 /
-1,0 / -3,3 / -3,3 /
-3,1 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / 3,0 / 1,1 / 6,0 / -4,0
[14|29|36]

or
y2 0,4 / 3,0 / -4,-1 / -2,1 / 0,-3 / 3,-3 /
0,5 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / -1,1 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 /
[14|28|34]

(Movecounts are [number of twists | number of WCA moves (pairs plus twists) | number of layer moves plus twists])


----------



## TDM (Feb 6, 2016)

L2 B2 F' U2 F U2 L2 B R2 D2 F R' U2 B' R' D' L2 F' R D' R

3 move FB, 2-gen SB.


----------



## Berd (Feb 6, 2016)

TDM said:


> L2 B2 F' U2 F U2 L2 B R2 D2 F R' U2 B' R' D' L2 F' R D' R
> 
> 3 move FB, 2-gen SB.


Briggs 2 anyone?


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 7, 2016)

Go find the Pyraminx Round 2 scrambles for Peach State Winter, bam. 5 lolscrambles.


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 7, 2016)

Berd said:


> Briggs 2 anyone?



Unless I'm using a different FB, the scramble isn't reduced to psuedo2-gen after FB. I think he mean that you have and <R,U> SB but the CMLL is not.

Also, 9.78


----------



## Berd (Feb 7, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Unless I'm using a different FB, the scramble isn't reduced to psuedo2-gen after FB. I think he mean that you have and <R,U> SB but the CMLL is not.
> 
> Also, 9.78


Ah. Couldn't you just do a few set up moves to a sledge to solve cp?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 7, 2016)

3.29 U' B U B U' B' U' B'
skewb PB


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 7, 2016)

Berd said:


> Ah. Couldn't you just do a few set up moves to a sledge to solve cp?



Yeah but that would just be Roux with influenced Eo (no BLS and stuff) and what I did for the 9.78.


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 8, 2016)

6.683 F2 U' L2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D L B' D U2 F L U' B D2 L U

y2
L' R' F R L U L' U' R U R' D' R
R U R2 U' R
U2 R U' R'
U2 r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 r
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L

Should have been faster, locked up bad during


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 8, 2016)

Ok just go with it...
0,2/1,-5/-3,0/2,-1/-3,0/3,0/4,0/0,-3/-3,0/3,0/-2,0/6,-2/6,-4
6,0/3,4\1,2\3,0/ [CS]
z2 6,2/-3,0/ [CO]
[EO]
[CP]
W-W [EP]

EO and CP skip :/


----------



## TDM (Feb 8, 2016)

1. 17.93 L2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' B R' B U' L' D B R' F L2

x' // Inspection
R E R u' R' U' F2 // FB
U' R' U' M R U' R' U2 r' U' r // SB
// CMLL skip
Normal LSE.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 8, 2016)

(12.99) B' L2 F' L2 D L D F' D2 R D2 B2 R' L F2 B2 L' U2

Free cross! My solution wasn't that great, but good time still.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 9, 2016)

biscuit said:


> (12.99) B' L2 F' L2 D L D F' D2 R D2 B2 R' L F2 B2 L' U2
> 
> Free cross! My solution wasn't that great, but good time still.



Very nice 1st two pairs. The rest is meh... at least with my solution.

Tried it. Got a 13.26, not bad at all for me.


----------



## TDM (Feb 9, 2016)

3. 7.49 R2 D' L2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 R2 D R F' R B2 R2 B' D' B' U B2

Planned F2B in inspection. 6 move CMLL.



Spoiler



x2 y // Inspection
U' R F2 U R U' R' // F2B-1+2+3 (7/7)
U2 L' U L U2 L' U' L // F2B-4 (8/15)
F R U R' U' F' // CMLL (6/21)
U M' U' M' U' M U' M // EO (8/29)
U M' U2 M' // ULUR (4/33)
U' M2 U2 M U2 M // LSE (6/39)


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 9, 2016)

Got this for *Pyramorphix.* Nice for 2x2, if you know the CLL.
R U' F' R2 U2 F R U' F


----------



## crafto22 (Feb 9, 2016)

TDM said:


> L2 B2 F' U2 F U2 L2 B R2 D2 F R' U2 B' R' D' L2 F' R D' R
> 
> 3 move FB, 2-gen SB.



8.15 w/ a weird CFOP-ified Roux/Petrus thing

z2 D // BD edge
U R2 U' R // FB
R2 U2 M' U M U2 M' U2 M // EO + 2x2x3
U R2 U R' U R U2 R' U R2 U' R' U2 R U R' // 2-gen F2L
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // CO
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PLL

51 moves w/o cancellations


----------



## crafto22 (Feb 9, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> D2 B' D2 F2 U2 B D2 F L2 U2 F' R B' L B F' D' R' B' D2



Lolwut

z L D' L D' // Goes for red cross
z y F L R U R' F2 U' R2 // Gives up and goes for white cross
U L U' L' // Free pair in the back
R U' R' U2 F U F' // Decent pair
U' R U2 R' U F' U' F // Bad pair
d L U' L' fw' L' fw // Rotationless like a boss
F U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' // OLL + PLL

I somehow got a 7.63 on this.


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 9, 2016)

crafto22 said:


> 8.15 w/ a weird CFOP-ified Roux/Petrus thing
> 
> z2 D // BD edge
> U *L*2 U' *L'* // FB
> ...



fixed



crafto22 said:


> Lolwut
> 
> z L D' L D' // Goes for red cross
> z y F L R U R' F2 U' R2 // Gives up and goes for white cross
> ...



For you last pair you could have just done U' R' U' R U R' U' R...


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 10, 2016)

1. 1.32 F U2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 

4 mover


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 10, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> 1. 1.32 F U2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 R2 U2
> 
> 4 mover



1.997 Dang, I'm bad. I average about 4.7 on 2x2


----------



## YTCuber (Feb 10, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-10
single: 1.288

Time List:
1. 1.288[4 moves] F' U F' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U'

cstimer PB is 1.241


----------



## mafergut (Feb 11, 2016)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> 1.997 Dang, I'm bad. I average about 4.7 on 2x2



With pick-up and drop I cannot get faster than 1.60 or so  I wonder how people can get sub 1 second.
I will try with stackmat this weekend


----------



## biscuit (Feb 11, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> 1. 1.32 F U2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 R2 U2
> 
> 4 mover





YTCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-10
> single: 1.288
> 
> Time List:
> ...



I'm so bad at 2x2 I guess... I can't see either 4 mover?!

EDIT: Okay... I see the second one. I've never done a face/layer that way. It's a lot better then how I've done it in the past.

EDIT 2: Okay I see the first one now too. I would not have seen that in inspection time though.


----------



## YTCuber (Feb 11, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-11
single: 0.744

Time List:
1. 0.744 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U' R'

1 move first layer, then one of the 14 clls i know 

And PB ao100: 3.979, second sub4 ao100


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-11
avg of 100: 3.979

Time List:
1. 3.424 R2 F' R' F2 U R' F U2 F 
2. 5.041 F2 R' F U' F U2 R' U2 
3. 3.532 R U' F U2 R' F' R U' F2 U2 
4. (2.184) U F' R U' R U2 F' 
5. 3.660 U' F2 U' R F2 R' U2 F' 
6. 3.220 R' U2 F2 R U' R F2 U' F U' 
7. 3.248 F' U' R' F U' R2 U R' 
8. 4.177 U F R2 F R2 F2 R' 
9. 4.112 U' F R F' R2 U2 R' U' R2 
10. 3.312 U R2 F' U R F' R2 F R2 U' 
11. 5.544 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F U' 
12. 2.417 U' R2 F U2 F' U2 R' 
13. 4.564 R' F U' F2 U2 R U' R2 U' 
14. (6.145) F2 R' F2 U F' R2 F2 
15. 4.841 U2 R U R2 F' U' F U2 R2 
16. (5.728) R2 F U' R2 F R F R2 U 
17. 4.191 F2 U R' F R2 U2 R' U R' 
18. 4.592 U2 F' U F' R' U2 R2 F U' 
19. (5.648) R F2 U2 R2 F' R' U 
20. 4.992 R2 U F' U2 R' U R' U2 R' 
21. 4.026 F2 R' U R F2 U2 R' U2 R U 
22. 5.200 R2 U' F2 R2 U F U2 
23. 4.353 U' F2 U F2 R' F R2 F2 U' 
24. (5.940) F2 R' F2 R2 U F' U' R' 
25. 4.676 R2 U2 R U' R2 F2 U' R2 U' 
26. 2.696 R' F U R2 F2 U2 F' U R U2 
27. 4.596 U2 R2 F R U F' U' R U2 
28. 3.633 R' U' R2 U F' U R2 U R U 
29. 3.784 R2 U2 F R' F2 R' U2 F 
30. 2.757 F R2 F R' F2 R U2 R' F 
31. 3.872 R' F R U2 R F2 R' U2 
32. 3.781 F R' U' R2 F2 U' R U' 
33. 4.371 F U2 F U' F2 R U R2 F' U2 
34. 5.023 U' F U' R2 U' R2 F U' F2 U 
35. 3.967 F' U2 R F' R2 U' F U2 R' U' 
36. 3.636 F2 R' U2 R' U R U' F2 R' 
37. 4.664 R F' U R2 U' R2 U' F2 
38. 4.204 U F2 R2 U' F U F' U2 R2 
39. (2.079) U R U' R U2 R U 
40. (1.111) U R' U F U2 F R' 
41. 4.224 U2 R U2 R' F U2 R2 F' 
42. 4.240 F2 U2 F' U' F U' F2 
43. 2.425 F2 U' R F U' R2 U F' U R' 
44. 3.560 F' R' U F' R' U2 R' U2 
45. 3.701 F R F' R F2 U R' F2 
46. 4.148 U R U2 R F2 U' F2 U' F2 U' 
47. 2.749 F U F2 U F2 U R U2 
48. 4.067 U2 R' F R' U2 R U R' U2 
49. 2.928 U R2 F' R F2 U' F U' F U' 
50. 3.652  U2 R2 U' F U F' R2 U2 
51. 3.874 R' U R' U' R2 F U' R' U2 
52. 3.733 U2 R' U R' F' R2 F2 R' U2 
53. 4.730 R F' R U' F' U2 R F2 U' 
54. 5.033 F' U2 F R2 F' R2 U2 F2 R' 
55. 3.328 F2 U' F2 R' F' R2 U2 F2 U' 
56. 4.152 U' F' U2 F' U R' U F' R' U' 
57. 4.443 U R' F R2 U R' F' R 
58. 4.455 R2 U R' F' R U R2 
59. 3.547 R' F' R F2 R F2 U' R F2 
60. (2.224) R U F2 U' F2 R U F U' 
61. 5.272 R U' F2 R U' R F' R' 
62. 3.666 R' F2 U R' U F U F' 
63. (0.744) R2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U' R' 
64. 4.272 F' U2 F' R U R U' F R2 
65. 4.095 U F U2 F' U' R2 U R2 F' U' 
66. 4.296 F2 R F R2 U' R' F2 R F2 U2 
67. 4.063 F U' R2 F2 R' F' R2 F 
68. 3.216 F' R F' R2 F' U2 F' R F' 
69. 3.168 R' F2 R F' R2 U2 F' U2 
70. 2.800 U F2 U R' F R U2 R' 
71. 4.840 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' R F2 U 
72. 2.996 F U' F2 R F' U F U R' 
73. 4.912 R' U F' R U F' U2 F' R2 
74. 3.519 U' R F' R2 F' R2 U' R' U2 
75. 4.200 R' F' R' U R' F U' R' U 
76. 4.353 U2 R' U F' R F U' F' U' 
77. 4.567 F' U2 F2 U' F2 U' R U' R' U2 
78. 4.240 F R2 U F U F R' U R' 
79. 2.990 U F R' F2 R U' F2 U2 R 
80. (5.740) F2 R' F2 U F2 R2 U' R U 
81. 3.552 R2 U' F' R2 U F2 U' R U2 
82. 3.304 U R' F' U F2 U' F R2 F 
83. 4.295 U2 F2 R U' F R2 F R2 U 
84. 3.013 F' R' U F2 R' U' R2 F2 U2 
85. 4.948 U R F R' F2 R U' R F 
86. 4.572 F U' R2 U F R' F' R' U' 
87. 4.109 U R2 U' R2 U' F R' F' U 
88. 3.377 U' F U' F R2 F U R U' 
89. 4.496 R' U' R F2 R' F2 U F R2 
90. 4.864 U' F R U R' U2 F U' R' 
91. 3.656 U2 R' F2 R' F R2 U2 F2 U2 
92. 4.322 F R U R U F2 U R F2 U2 
93. 4.413 F U' R' F R' U2 R U2 R U' 
94. 3.704 R F U' F R2 F R' U' R 
95. 4.135 R' U2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' F 
96. 4.739 R' F U F2 R2 F' R F' U' 
97. 3.262 U F2 U' F' U2 F2 U' F' U' 
98. 2.824 R U F' R U2 R F' U2 R2 
99. 4.448 U F R' U2 R2 F' U' F2 R2 
100. 3.535 R U' F U2 R' U' R' F' R2


----------



## mafergut (Feb 11, 2016)

YTCuber said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-11
> single: 0.744
> 
> Time List:
> ...



What alg do you use? F triple-sexy F'? Or F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2? Or other? Just playing with the scramble and both algs I realized they have different AUF by a U2 so, none of them give an AUFless solve for this scramble 
I'm a patzer though, as I could not get anything better than a 2.60 with the 3xsexy one.


----------



## YTCuber (Feb 11, 2016)

My solution is:
x' (Inspection)
R (First Layer)
U2 R U2' R2' F2 R U2 (CLL)
F (AUF)


----------



## mafergut (Feb 11, 2016)

YTCuber said:


> My solution is:
> x' (Inspection)
> R (First Layer)
> U2 R U2' R2' F2 R U2 (CLL)
> F (AUF)



Interesting x' rotation. That way the alg flows very nicely, it's the same as the 2nd one I mentioned just with Rs instead of R's.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 12, 2016)

D2 L U R B L F L' R' B2 R2 L D2 B2 L' U2 L' D F' B R2 U' R2 B' F'

/L' F' L2 D' R' F D2 / cross
/U' R U R' U2 R U R' / F2L-1
/U' L' U' L U' y' L' U' L / F2L-2
/U' R U' R' y R' U' R / F2L-3
/L' U' L U2 L' U' L U L' U' L /F2L-4
// LL


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 12, 2016)

back to back
1. 1.90 F2 R2 F' R U' F' U F U2
2. (1.54) F R' F' U2 F R F' R' U'


----------



## Lid (Feb 12, 2016)

Square-1: (4, 0)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(6, -4)/(0, -1)/(1, 0)



Spoiler: Solution



y2 -1,0/1,0/0,-2/2,1/0,3/ : cubeshape
-5,-3/0,3/6,0/2,6 : rest!
[8|20]

What I first did:
y2 -1,0/1,0/0,-2/2,1/0,3/ : cubeshape
-2,0/6,-3/ : OBL
-3,0/-3,0/3,0/0,3/0,-3/2,-3 : PBL (JJflip)
[12|28]


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 13, 2016)

U2 R' U2 R D2 L2 R' U2 R D B D2 B2 R' B2 R U B R
3 move Roux Block. I made it into a weird xxcross and got an 11.84 (really good for me), but idk how to even Roux so someone help pls


----------



## Jonman7 (Feb 13, 2016)

Was doing PLL's on cstimer when I got this "scramble"...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 13, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> U2 R' U2 R D2 L2 R' U2 R D B D2 B2 R' B2 R U B R
> 3 move Roux Block. I made it into a weird xxcross and got an 11.84 (really good for me), but idk how to even Roux so someone help pls



x' y 
U' r' F
M' r2 U' R U2 R' U2 R' U' M U R U2 R'
U2 M U' M' U' M2 U2 M2

*25 STM, 31 HTM*


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 14, 2016)

D2 R2 U' L2 U F2 R2 B2 U R2 U L D R D B U2 L2 F' D L'

y L B' R U R D
y' U R U' R'
U R' U' R
U2 L U' L'
U2 L' U L
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'
r' U L' D2 r U' L' D2 L2


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 15, 2016)

U2 R D2 L' D2 L' D2 F2 R' F2 L' D' B2 D' R' B' U' R' B U' 
Yellow


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Feb 15, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> x' y
> U' r' F
> M' r2 U' R U2 R' U2 R' U' M U R U2 R'
> U2 M U' M' U' M2 U2 M2
> ...



Ha, I got a CMLL skip too. What a bonkers scramble.


x' y
U' r' F
R' r' U' R U2 R2' U2 R U' M' U R'
U2 M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M2 U' M' U2 M


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 16, 2016)

6.116 D2 F2 D L2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' R L D2 B' R' U' R F' U F2

y2 x
L D' U l D U' L // Cross
y' U R' U' R // F2L1
r' F r // F2L2
U' R U R' // F2L3
y U' R' U' R // F2L4
U2 R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL
4 3 move inserts...


----------



## Bogdan (Feb 16, 2016)

2x2x2: U' R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' 1.71


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 17, 2016)

death of the CN cuber
3. 12.36 D2 R F2 L' F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L' D' B2 F R B2 D2 L F' L' F


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 17, 2016)

avg of 5: 1.422

Time List:
1. 1.508 U R2 F R F2 U F2 R' U 

y' x R' U' F' L' R' F R U' R' F R F'

2. (2.189) R2 F' U F' U F' U R2 U2 

z2 y2 L' U2 R' F R y F R U' R' F U' F' R' F' R

3. 1.782 R F2 R2 F2 R U R2 F' U' 

z2 x' F' R U R' F R U2 R U' R2 F2 R F' U

4. 0.975 R U R2 U R2 U R' F R 

misscrambled i think  
i remember something about an easy layer cancelled into niklas with no AUF

5. (0.908) R2 U2 R' F U2 F' U' R' U' 

x' y U2 R' F2 R2 U'


----------



## asacuber (Feb 17, 2016)

Bogdan said:


> 2x2x2: U' R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' 1.71



1.02 stackmat

BTW PB single:

Time List:
1. 9.46 B2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U B U' R D L' D' R2
Ridiculous


----------



## TDM (Feb 19, 2016)

D' R2 D' L2 U B2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 B L2 U B2 F2 U R' D' R2 B2

x2 D2 F D U2 R U R' // XX-Cross (7)
or
x2 D2 F D r U' r' U' r U r' R' U R // XXX-Cross+EO+edge (13)


----------



## biscuit (Feb 19, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> death of the CN cuber
> 3. 12.36 D2 R F2 L' F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L' D' B2 F R B2 D2 L F' L' F



:confused: Yellow cross is quite good.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 19, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> death of the CN cuber
> 3. 12.36 D2 R F2 L' F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L' D' B2 F R B2 D2 L F' L' F



Nice blue cross plus two easy pairs.


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 19, 2016)

6.280 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 D' B L B' R' B2 D' R B' L' F2
x' z'
M D2 F' L U L' U' R U R' D'
11 move XXXcross, I only saw the XXcross in inspection though.

8 solves later I get a 1 move cross
6.067 U L2 U' F2 U R2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 L' D' R2 U B' F2 R' U B2 L'

If only I was warmed up,


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 19, 2016)

F2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U' B D' R' B' F' R2 U' B2 R F' U

so many free pairs...


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 19, 2016)

biscuit said:


> :confused: Yellow cross is quite good.





mafergut said:


> Nice blue cross plus two easy pairs.



I think his point is there's so many options that a CN cuber wouldn't know what to choose.


----------



## thehoodedyip (Feb 19, 2016)

PB Why do I get PBs on yellow cross when I almost exclusively solve on white cross :S
(6.51) D2 F2 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 F' D' F' D' U' F' 


y'
L U R' //XCross
U2 L' U' L
U2 R U R' L U L'
U R U2 R' U R U' R'
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 19, 2016)

biscuit said:


> :confused: Yellow cross is quite good.





mafergut said:


> Nice blue cross plus two easy pairs.


And the orange cross is nice too, red cross isn't terrible, white isn't too bad either. Same for green.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 22, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> And the orange cross is nice too, red cross isn't terrible, white isn't too bad either. Same for green.



So, I'd just stick to the one that I see first and I like enough  but I know what you mean, so many options... Can that be a problem for CN? To spend too much time deciding instead of planning the cross? I'm trying to become full CN (coming from just dual white/yellow) and I have not had too many problems choosing up to now.


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 22, 2016)

mafergut said:


> So, I'd just stick to the one that I see first and I like enough  but I know what you mean, so many options... Can that be a problem for CN? To spend too much time deciding instead of planning the cross? I'm trying to become full CN (coming from just dual white/yellow) and I have not had too many problems choosing up to now.


I'm x2 y CN for Roux and even that can sometimes give issues where the cube is not great for any side but two or three are all ok


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 23, 2016)

D B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' L' F' R2 D U L' B2 D2 L U

lol 8.41 



Spoiler



z2 y'
D2 R D
L U L' R' U' R 
y' U R U' R'
U F U F'
R' U2 R U R' U' R
U' M F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' M'
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U'


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 23, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> D B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' L' F' R2 D U L' B2 D2 L U
> 
> lol 8.41
> 
> ...



wat you're not supposed to do CFOP


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 23, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> wat you're not supposed to do CFOP



I saw the easy cross and next 2 pairs in inspection so why not. I got a 9.5 with roux lol


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 23, 2016)

F2 R L B2 D2 U2 R L2 U F2 R' L B L2 B' R D2 R' B D' F' B2 L2 D2 R'

Double XCross on yellow


----------



## sqAree (Feb 23, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I saw the easy cross and next 2 pairs in inspection so why not. I got a 9.5 with roux lol



Nice, next step method neutral? Be the first one who exploits that to be even faster?


----------



## TDM (Feb 23, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Nice, next step method neutral? Be the first one who exploits that to be even faster?



I don't think it's something you can "exploit". I don't think it's faster than using a single method - although it's faster than each method indivually (if you're about the same speed with both), improvement is much slower.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 23, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Nice, next step method neutral? Be the first one who exploits that to be even faster?



No way. I can only CFOP if I get an EO skip and the cross is easy.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 25, 2016)

D L D2 R2 L U' F R2 B U' F2 U B2 U R2 U L2 F2 D2 R2

9.32 cfop


----------



## TheGamingCuber5 (Feb 25, 2016)

biscuit said:


> (12.99) B' L2 F' L2 D L D F' D2 R D2 B2 R' L F2 B2 L' U2
> 
> Free cross! My solution wasn't that great, but good time still.



Got a 10,xx. Not counting as PB tho because it was found here.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 25, 2016)

Stupid 2x2 scramble 

1.22 U' R2 F2 U' F' R' U R U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 26, 2016)

1. 15.76 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 U L' D F U2 L2 U L2 D' F' 

blue

OH


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 26, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Stupid 2x2 scramble
> 
> 1.22 U' R2 F2 U' F' R' U R U'



3.21, PLL skip, I don't see anything very stupid here, maybe you have misscrambled or I'm blind


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 27, 2016)

U' D' F' B' R' L' F2 D' R U' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 D' B2

uw0tm8

got a 12.24 cfop failed the f2l kinda lol


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 27, 2016)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> 3.21, PLL skip, I don't see anything very stupid here, maybe you have misscrambled or I'm blind


Idk which side because I don't have a cube on me but I remember there is LL skip after 4 moves maybe 5


----------



## Cale S (Feb 27, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> U' D' F' B' R' L' F2 D' R U' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 D' B2
> 
> uw0tm8
> 
> got a 12.24 cfop failed the f2l kinda lol



wtfmc

// 2x2x3 
M B M' // EO
M E M' E' // niceme.me
@ B2 D2 B2 D2 // F2L - 1
D B2 D' // to L3C
insert at @: [U, B' D2 B]

Final solution: M B E M' Uw B' D2 B U' B' D2 B' D2 B2 D' B2 D'
17 STM


----------



## Isaac Lai (Feb 27, 2016)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> 3.21, PLL skip, I don't see anything very stupid here, maybe you have misscrambled or I'm blind



y' z U' R' U2 R' U2


----------



## JeLe (Feb 27, 2016)

Ridiculous scramble on a ZZ solve.

D F2 U L2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 U L F2 U L U' F D L' F2

x2 (THAT BLOCK)
R D' B' R L' D' R2
L' U L' U' L2
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R
L' U' L U' L' U L
R U2 R' U' R U' R'
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Skewb lmao
L' R' U B' U B U' R
EDIT: this is pretty cool too
U' B U' R U B R


----------



## TDM (Feb 28, 2016)

16. 12.11 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 U' L' D L B' R' D B U

Triangular Francisco anyone?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 4, 2016)

12.38 U2 L D' B2 U R' F R' U R2 U2 R2 L B2 L' D2 F2 D2 R U2 

Had to go for the blue cross. I'm white/yellow only and average 15.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 4, 2016)

imao how can i mess that up
10.23
F R' U R' U F U2 R2 F' U'


----------



## rjcaste (Mar 4, 2016)

U2 B' U2 D R D2 B' F2 D F D' B L2 R' D' B2 D L' F L F L F U' F'

2 free pairs (not really)


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 5, 2016)

D' R2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 D R2 B2 D2 F' R F' U2 F R2 F U R2 L2 U'


----------



## stoic (Mar 5, 2016)

F2 B' D' U' B' D B' F2 L U2 L' F' B2 L2 D' F' D' R U B2 D B U' R2 L2 

From iiTimer. 
One for the white cross solvers!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 6, 2016)

pyra
U' L' B L U' L R' U' l b' and
U R' U L' U' L U' R' b u' lmao


----------



## turtwig (Mar 6, 2016)

U R B' U2 D2 R L' D R2 U2 B' L2 F R2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 D' Fw'

Got this for BLD. 4 solved corners and a solved edge wut.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 10, 2016)

R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 R D B R2 F D2 

Sick scramble for CFOP, Roux and FMC


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 10, 2016)

1.22 F2 R2 F' U F2 R U R' U' 

#whycan'tKatiegetasub1single


----------



## thehoodedyip (Mar 13, 2016)

F U' F2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 L' B D' F' R2 D U2 R B'
Roux?


----------



## Lid (Mar 17, 2016)

(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (6, -4) / (3, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -2) / (6, -4)



Spoiler: My solution



0,-2/2,0/-2,-1/-3,0/ :: CS
0,1/6,-3/ :: CO
6,-3/3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0/-3,0/6,-5 :: EO
done ... [12|30]


----------



## biscuit (Mar 17, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> 1.22 F2 R2 F' U F2 R U R' U'
> 
> #whycan'tKatiegetasub1single



#CauseKatiedoescrossontop

Wait...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 17, 2016)

thehoodedyip said:


> F U' F2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 L' B D' F' R2 D U2 R B'
> Roux?



6.21

z2 y
U M' U' R U' M' U R' U2 R2 U2 R2
U R' U L U' R U' L' U' L U' L'
M U' M U' M' U2 M U' E2 M E2 M


----------



## sqAree (Mar 17, 2016)

I thought you don't use E2 M E2 anymore?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 17, 2016)

sqAree said:


> I thought you don't use E2 M E2 anymore?



switched back a few weeks ago.


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 21, 2016)

D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2
White cross


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Mar 21, 2016)

*24.41 Second Solve (Easy scramble kinda)*

Just got a 24.41 second solve lbl+4lll lol. 
Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-21
single: 24.41

Time List:
1. 24.41 F L2 U L2 D L2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 D' B' D B' D2 B' L R' D L
What I did:
Saw Yellow cross was easy
Cross:Y' F2 L2 Y D R F
Then did LBL first and second layer - Finished in about 15 seconds two layer (maybe sixteen)
Did 2-Look OLL
f (R U R' U') f'
Then a did R U R' U R U2 R'
For PLL I did U' and an A perm 
Then done!  one of my better times considering its sub 25. I've only gotten 3 (a 22.05, a 23.11 and this)


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Mar 22, 2016)

thats the easiest solve ever dam. 16.48 rishirs321 lol


----------



## biscuit (Mar 22, 2016)

rishirs321 said:


> D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2
> White cross



I'm gonna call bull... There's no possible way that's legit.


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 22, 2016)

rishirs321 said:


> D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2
> White cross



http://lmgtfy.com/?q="D+L2+R2+U+L2+U2+R2+U+L2+U'+B2+U2+F'+L'+R2+D+U2+B'+R'+D'+R2+D2﻿"

It's as old as 2012 at least, idk why nubs keep acting like no one has seen it.


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 22, 2016)

TheFearlessPro said:


> thats the easiest solve ever dam. 16.48 rishirs321 lol



Yeah


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 22, 2016)

obelisk477 said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q="D+L2+R2+U+L2+U2+R2+U+L2+U'+B2+U2+F'+L'+R2+D+U2+B'+R'+D'+R2+D2﻿"
> 
> It's as old as 2012 at least, idk why nubs keep acting like no one has seen it.



Exactly. I found it in a youtube video


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 22, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I'm gonna call bull... There's no possible way that's legit.



Yeah, I don't think its legit too. Just so you know, I found it in a youtube video


----------



## Jonman7 (Mar 23, 2016)

rishirs321 said:


> D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2
> White cross



Ik it's fake, but after practicing it a couple times, I got a 3.66... 
(I avg ~17)


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 23, 2016)

rooh? 6.600 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D B' L' B2 F' R D' R F2 D2 U

1 move first block


----------



## TDM (Mar 23, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D B' L' B2 F' R D' R F2 D2 U



x' z' // Inspection
F' U' r F R2 F' // FB + Square (6/6)
l F' R U' R' U l' // SB (7/13)
U' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // CMLL (10/23)
U' M' U' M2 U M U2 // LSE (7/30)

30/8.32 = 3.61 TPS... first solve for a day or two.
Doing the lefty CMLL saves a move too and makes it sub-30 STM.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Mar 23, 2016)

Bindedsa said:


> rooh? 6.600 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D B' L' B2 F' R D' R F2 D2 U
> 
> 1 move first block



6.55. my tps is ew. 

x' z' 
R U R U' F' R' U2 r U R' U r' U' r
U r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r
M U' M' U' M' U2 M U M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M'


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Mar 24, 2016)

My fav thread. Btw the scramble posted above? not the roux on but above? got a 4.95 sec solve xD


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Mar 25, 2016)

B' D2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 B2 U R' U2 B L F D' R D' L
White X-cross? idk


----------



## Berd (Mar 26, 2016)

R D2 R2 B R' B2 D' F B R' F2 L' U2 R F2 L D2 F2 D2 R 


Roux? Free fop?


----------



## TDM (Mar 26, 2016)

Berd said:


> R D2 R2 B R' B2 D' F B R' F2 L' U2 R F2 L D2 F2 D2 R



x2 // Inspection
r2 B' // FB (2/2)
U2 M2 U' r U' R U R U B r' // SB (11/13)
U' r' U L U' x // CMLL (5/18)
M U2 M' U' M' // EO+ULUR (5/23)
U F2 M' F2 M2 // EP (5/28)


----------



## ClovisKoo (Mar 26, 2016)

L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' L' F2 R2 F D R B2 D2 B U2
2 move cross


----------



## TDM (Mar 27, 2016)

Three solved 2x2s within 5 solves...

31. 13.66 R2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 U B' L F2 L' B' U B F2 D' R
33. 7.92 B2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' B D L2 F U' L' B2 F' U' R
35. 11.92+ D F2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U F2 U' B2 L U2 R2 F' D2 U L2 D2 L'

All with Roublocks I can do as well.

Three solves later, a 2 move cross:
38. 13.53 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 L2 U R2 B' L D' B F' L' U' F' R L' U'

E: second best time ever. Huge lockup on ELL  Same LL as my PB.

68. 6.45 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 L' B' F2 L2 D' B2 R D2 F' D
F' D' R D
U' R' U' M F r
U' y' L' U' L
U R U R'
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R
U2 M' U M U2 M' U M U'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 27, 2016)

wtf for bld L2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F' D R B R' D L' D2 B R

but this was in my 3x3 session, didn't even try that scramble but it seems kinda ez


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 27, 2016)

skoob, 1 move to uperm

1. 1.511 L' R' U B L' B' L R'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 28, 2016)

27.24 (0, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, 0) / (4, -4) / (-4, -4) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (-3, 0)

1 slice to solve cubeshape+CO+EO

Too bad the CP sucked and EP took me like 20 seconds.


----------



## Cale S (Mar 28, 2016)

silliest 2-gen scramble ever

R' U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R U' R U2 R'


----------



## Torch (Mar 28, 2016)

F2 R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' 

Spot the 5 move solution.



Spoiler



x y' L F' U L' U2


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 28, 2016)

D2 B R2 B' D2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 D' L' D L' D U' F2 D2

D //2x2x2


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Mar 29, 2016)

R2 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 L' R' F D2 F U' B2 U L R' D2 

Uh, wow? Cross and free first pair...


----------



## mafergut (Mar 29, 2016)

Look what I got while I was doing color neutral (non-white/yellow cross) training. Why, oh, why?

U2 R2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 B' L2 R D2 F' L2 B U' B D2 R'



Thatoneguy2 said:


> R2 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 L' R' F D2 F U' B2 U L R' D2
> 
> Uh, wow? Cross and free first pair...



And easy 2nd pair if you do:

x2 R U2 R' U L' U L U' L' U' L

and then either orange-green or red-green are nice as well. I'd go for the orange-green that can be inserted from the back


----------



## TDM (Mar 29, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Look what I got while I was doing color neutral (non-white/yellow cross) training. Why, oh, why?
> 
> U2 R2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 B' L2 R D2 F' L2 B U' B D2 R'



x2 y // Inspection
R' D' (M' x') y' L' R' F R // XX-Cross+pair (7/7)
y R U' R' // F2L-3 (3/10)
U2 r' F r U r' F r2 U' r' F // F2L-4 (11/21)
U l' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U l // OLLCP (EPLL skip) (14/*35*)

Really easy solve, except that last slot.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 29, 2016)

TDM said:


> x2 y // Inspection
> R' D' (M' x') y' L' R' F R // XX-Cross+pair (7/7)
> y R U' R' // F2L-3 (3/10)
> U2 r' F r U r' F r2 U' r' F // F2L-4 (11/21)
> ...



Nice xx-cross with M' move that I didn't see. My solution was like this:

z2 y'
R' D' R' B' y' R' F R // X-cross
L' U' L R U R' // F2L 2
y' R U' R' L' U L // F2L 3 & 4
OLL + A-perm


----------



## TDM (Mar 29, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Nice xx-cross with M' move that I didn't see. My solution was like this:
> 
> z2 y'
> R' D' R' B' y' R' F R // X-cross
> ...



You could've added an F after the y' in the X-cross and it would've preserved the pair too.  R' F R (and the mirror r U' r') don't affect the FR or FL slots respectively - useful for making X-crosses.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 29, 2016)

TDM said:


> You could've added an F after the y' in the X-cross and it would've preserved the pair too.  R' F R (and the mirror r U' r') don't affect the FR or FL slots respectively - useful for making X-crosses.



You're completely right. Thanks for the tip!!!!


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 30, 2016)

(0, -4)/(0, 3)/(1, -5)/(3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, -4)/(4, -4)/(2, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(1, 0)

6.65 on this scramble 



Spoiler



z2 (3,3)/(3,0)/(3,0)/(-1,-1)/(-2,1)/(-3,0) //EO (lol)
(5,0)/(3,3)/(-1,0)/(2,0)/(-4,0)/(4,0)/(2,0)/(1,0)/(-3,-3)/ //CP+parity
(1,-3)/(-1,-1)/(-3,0)/(1,1)/(-3,0)/(-1,-1)/(6,1) //EP


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 30, 2016)

TheFearlessPro said:


> My fav thread. Btw the scramble posted above? not the roux on but above? got a 4.95 sec solve xD



I posted that


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 31, 2016)

3. 1.55 R2 F R F2 R' U F R F U' 

what i saw in inspection:
U2 R' U2 R//layer, OLL skip
and then if I did an R perm instead of a J perm...
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2
8 moves cancel away... so what I did in the solve:
R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2


----------



## goodatthis (Mar 31, 2016)

R B R2 L' U L U2 F' R' B2 U' F2 U B2 D R2 U L2 U2 R2


y2 L' F L D' L U2 L // xxCross
R' U R U2 y R U R' // 3rd pair+set up 4th
y' U' F R' F' R U2 F R' F' R // to OLL (PLL skip case) or to 3-cycle
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U2 // ZBLL

If someone could find an insertion instead of doing the regular OLL alg, that would be cool. Maybe it could be sub-30?


----------



## TDM (Mar 31, 2016)

goodatthis said:


> R B R2 L' U L U2 F' R' B2 U' F2 U B2 D R2 U L2 U2 R2
> 
> 
> y2 L' F L D' L U2 L // xxCross
> ...



Insertion finder:

R' B R D' R U2 R L' U L U2 F U F' U' B L' [@1] B' L U2 B L' B' L
Insert at @1: L U R' U' L' U R U'
Fewest moves: 30. 2 moves cancelled
The final solution: R' B R D' R U2 R L' U L U2 F U F' U' B U R' U' L' U R U' B' L U2 B L' B' L

R' B R D' R U2 R L' U L U2 F U F' U' B [@1] L' B' L U2 B L' B' L
Insert at @1: U R' U' L' U R U' L
Fewest moves: 30. 2 moves cancelled
The final solution: R' B R D' R U2 R L' U L U2 F U F' U' B U R' U' L' U R U' B' L U2 B L' B' L

_Very_ easy Rouxblock.
14. 13.00 D' L2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 L' D' B F2 D R2 U B' D' R'

Solved 2x2.
15. 13.31 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 B' D F2 D L' F' D B2 L U2


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 31, 2016)

U2 F' D R2 B L D' R D' R U2 R2 F2 U R2 U L2 U' L2 D' R2
V perm...
My solution:
x2 y L' D L2 F R'
U R' U R
L' U2 L U L' U' L
R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U R U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2

What I should have done:
x2 y L' D L2 F R2 U2 R//XXXCross
U' L' U L U' L' U' L//F2L
R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2 R//ZBLL


----------



## SiTeMaRo (Apr 1, 2016)

AvGalen said:


> I once had a scramble on the 2x2x2 that was exactly the Sune. It ended up being something like 1.3 with a penalty of +2



Haha: "with a penalty". Why?


----------



## Mieeetek4 (Apr 1, 2016)

Nobody would have believed so I have a printscreen

got 0.22


----------



## Mieeetek4 (Apr 1, 2016)

Got this just half an hour after that 2x2 scramble.
Didn't have a good idea for this so did an orange cross and got 17.40. Im a white cross solver only
.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 1, 2016)

Spoiler



Qqtimer wishes everyone a happy april fools day lol. Got a 4.25 and 4.84 today. If you want to get the scramble it'll give you a scramble which solves the cube immediately again


----------



## Mieeetek4 (Apr 1, 2016)

hah thanks didn't know that.
I think i'll just hand scramble today.


----------



## BenBergen (Apr 1, 2016)

B2 U2 B' L2 F R2 D2 R2 B' D2 L' F' U2 L U' L' D2 U L2 F' 

Got this scramble during a multi blind attempt. Easiest edge memo of my life.


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 1, 2016)

CDcuber said:


> U' R2 L D2 B' U F2 U L B R2 B' D2 F' U2 F R2 U2 D2 L2 7.34 qqtimer
> are these real or fake?





TheCoolMinxer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Qqtimer wishes everyone a happy april fools day lol. Got a 4.25 and 4.84 today. If you want to get the scramble it'll give you a scramble which solves the cube immediately again


Yeah.


----------



## Praetorian (Apr 2, 2016)

F2 D2 F U2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 R D2 R B' D B L2 U2 

this FREAKING ORANGE CROSS

LOL 8.78

wow qqtimer


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 2, 2016)

Praetorian said:


> F2 D2 F U2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 R D2 R B' D B L2 U2
> 
> this FREAKING ORANGE CROSS
> 
> ...



Lmao double Xcross forced OLL skip


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 2, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-2
single: 19.96

Time List:
1. 19.96 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' U' B2 D' U2 F' D2 L' B2 D' F R' B2 R' D'
This is my first sub - 20 ever. I'm so proud. Kind happy considering I coulda gotten a 17 xx. second solve on a 20.44 sec solve in the same session (it was fullstep with an A-perm) . This is lbl +4ll and i got a pll skip


----------



## Cale S (Apr 2, 2016)

1.11 U' R' U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' U'


----------



## DJ4Y (Apr 3, 2016)

Errr

R B2 U2 L U2 L B2 U2 L F2 R2 F L2 U F U' L' F R F'


----------



## turtwig (Apr 3, 2016)

B' F2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 U' L2 R F U' L2 U2 R F U' F2

Free cross on yellow and good xcross options
Got this for OH and got a 30 lol. Then I tried it again for 2H and got 7.97.

Also for MU gen

1.41 U' M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U2 M U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M' U2 M U2


----------



## TDM (Apr 4, 2016)

23. 10.97 B2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 D B U F D' B' F L D B2 L'
So many pairs/possible blocks on white...

Also got this warming up for OH at Exeter:
D' L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 R B L U R2 B' R' F2 R' U'

y' x // Inspection
F' U' R' D2 L' U B' // FB (7/7)
L' U2 L' U2 L2 U' L U l' // SB (9/16)
U R U' L' U R' U' L // CMLL (8/24)
U2 M' U M' U2 M2 U M U2 M // LSE (10/34)
Only got a 14 though, should've been much faster.


----------



## asacuber (Apr 6, 2016)

L B R' B' R' L' R U'


----------



## Torch (Apr 6, 2016)

DL6+ UL5- U5+ D5+ L2- y2 DR3- DL4+ UL1+ R5- L5- ALL3+ UR UL


----------



## sigalig (Apr 8, 2016)

Not sure how popular this thread is anymore...but I just got by far the luckiest scramble in anything ever. Though it was on square-1:

(4, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0) 

Cubeshape was 5 / moves and I got an EO skip and and EP skip. I recognized both the skips, but they're super obvious cases. My solution was just as many / moves as the scramble -_-
I got 7.62 and my PB before this was 11.20. Completely blew through sub-11, sub-10, and sub-9 lol.


----------



## TDM (Apr 9, 2016)

19. 8.65 D' L2 D B2 D F2 U F2 U' F2 D' F B2 L2 D2 U2 F' L U2 L2

y L (D2 U') R2 D R U' M2 U R // F2B (10/10)
L U' R' U L' U' (R M2) // CMLL (8/18) (16 moves ETM up to LSE)
U' M U' M' U2 M U2 M' U M2 U2 M U2 M (14/*32*)

You can save a move by solving UFUB instead of ULUR to bring the total down to 31 moves.


----------



## ClovisKoo (Apr 9, 2016)

D B2 D2 U F2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 R' F' U' B2 F2 L2 U L' F2
1-move cross


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 11, 2016)

Interesting OH solve:

D' L2 D B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 B D L B' R' D' U L' U' F U

z2 F' L2 D2 L' l' U l //cross
y' L' U L2 U' L' //F2L1
U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L //F2L2
y z' U L' U' L x' z L' U L //F2-1 + notice tripod block
y x' z F //orange F2L-1
y' L' U' L //to 3c
U' z U L U' z' U2 z U L' U' //solve
Did this in a speed solve, got an 18


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Apr 12, 2016)

7.66 U' F2 D L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 U' F' U2 F R F2 L F U2 F2 L

Solved FB and easy to plan SB


----------



## Berd (Apr 12, 2016)

TheBrutux168 said:


> 7.66 U' F2 D L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 U' F' U2 F R F2 L F U2 F2 L
> 
> Solved FB and easy to plan SB




36 with STM linear haha.


----------



## turtwig (Apr 14, 2016)

8.03 R2 B2 L' D2 R D2 F2 R2 F' L' R' U2 B' D' L' D U2 R


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 14, 2016)

B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U L2 U B2 U R' D2 B R' D2 R B U' B' U'


----------



## Berd (Apr 14, 2016)

F2 D R2 F2 U F2 U L2 R2 B2 U' B L' F2 D2 R' B' R B2 L2 U

Funny.


----------



## Neilggghhhjjj (Apr 14, 2016)

try to find the double ex cross with free pair on yellow
F R' B2 R F' D R U D2 F2 D2 R F2 L D2 R F2 B




spoiler: Y2 L' U' L' U2 R2 F2 D'


----------



## Cale S (Apr 14, 2016)

U L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 D F U B' D L' R U' L' R' U' 

2 move roux block

I did z2 U' L' F2 L' F2 R2 F' (7 move XXcross)


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 15, 2016)

Got a 4.16 Solve, PLL Skip + 6 Move OLL + Fast F2L Cases (Spam TPS)

x z' //Inspection
U' F' D' R' D F //2x2x2
U2 x' U' R2 F' //XCross
y' U' L U2 L2 x' U r B' //F2L-2
U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' //F2L-3
y R U' R' U R U' R' //F2L-4
F R U R' U' F' U' //OLL+PLL Skip


----------



## sigalig (Apr 15, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Got a 4.16 Solve, PLL Skip + 6 Move OLL + Fast F2L Cases (Spam TPS)
> 
> x z' //Inspection
> U' F' D' R' D F //2x2x2
> ...


Dude, where's the scramble? This is the "easy scramble thread"....I wanna try it!


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 15, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Got a 4.16 Solve, PLL Skip + 6 Move OLL + Fast F2L Cases (Spam TPS)
> 
> x z' //Inspection
> U' F' D' R' D F //2x2x2
> ...


Wow 10+ TPS! Can we see a video of some solves?


----------



## mjm (Apr 15, 2016)

sigalig said:


> Dude, where's the scramble? This is the "easy scramble thread"....I wanna try it!



Click the link, it's in the setup box.


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Wow 10+ TPS! Can we see a video of some solves?



Sorry, I don't have anything to record or something to upload it to.

I don't normally get solves to the point I can lookahead really well and turn as fast as I did. I think my F2L is pretty good, but my Last Layer varies a lot depending on the OLL and PLL I get.


----------



## Neilggghhhjjj (Apr 15, 2016)

R B' D2 R2 U D B D' L U' L2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D B
funny


----------



## mjm (Apr 15, 2016)

U2 R U' F2 U R' U' F2 U'


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 15, 2016)

Got another lucky solve.
5.02 Seconds, 44 STM

y2 //Inspection
L u M //1x2x3
x R U2 R' u2 //2x2x3
F2 U' R' F R //XXCross
U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' //F2L-3
y' U2 R U' R' //F2L-4
U F U R U' R' F' //OLL
U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 //PLL

8.76 TPS
It looks like I get good times when my OLL is Easy/Skipped.
I think testing out Petrus for has helped my blockbuilding.
7 Move 2x2x3, although that was also lucky.


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 15, 2016)

sigalig said:


> Dude, where's the scramble? This is the "easy scramble thread"....I wanna try it!



Scramble: L2 B2 U2 B L2 B' U2 B L2 B' R' D2 F D B' R' B2 F2 D R


----------



## TDM (Apr 16, 2016)

25. 7.56 D' F2 U' L2 U B2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 B D' F' U R D R2 B D2 B2
Missed the timer, and missed a sub-7.

x2 y' // Inspection
D r U2 R' U' x' u // Cross (6/6)
U' R U R' y' r' F r // F2L-1 (7/13)
U y R' U R // F2L-2 (4/17)
R U' R' // F2L-3 (3/20)
U' L' U' L // F2L-4 (4/24)
U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL (7/31)
U' R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' U2 // PLL (17/48)

This was slow turning so I'm surprised it finished with over 6 TPS.


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 16, 2016)

5.97, 50 STM
8.38 TPS, I saw pretty much the whole F2L in Inspection, so I figured out a way to better setup the last two pairs saving some moves. I got pretty lucky with the 2GLL.
L' U L U2 L F' L' //2x2x2
y U R2 U F R' y U R' F R //XXCross
U' L U L' //Setup CE Pair
R U R' U L U' L' //F2L-3 + CE Pair Setup
F' U2 L' U L F //F2L-4 + Edge Control
U R' U2 R U R' U R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U //2GLL


----------



## TDM (Apr 16, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> 5.97, 50 STM
> 8.38 TPS, I saw pretty much the whole F2L in Inspection, so I figured out a way to better setup the last two pairs saving some moves. I got pretty lucky with the 2GLL.
> L' U L U2 L F' L' //2x2x2
> y U R2 U F R' y U R' F R //XXCross
> ...


Your PB Ao100 is 12.45 but in the last 26 hours you've got a 4.16, 5.02 and 5.97? I find that hard to believe...


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 16, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> 5.97, 50 STM
> 8.38 TPS, I saw pretty much the whole F2L in Inspection, so I figured out a way to better setup the last two pairs saving some moves. I got pretty lucky with the 2GLL.
> L' U L U2 L F' L' //2x2x2
> y U R2 U F R' y U R' F R //XXCross
> ...


Please start filming your solves, also, how did you see almost the whole F2L in inspection??


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Please start filming your solves, also, how did you see almost the whole F2L in inspection??



I don't have anything to film my solves or to upload it on, as my parents don't want to me put things on Youtube.

Also, I don't put on the 15 Second Inspection when I am doing these solves. For solves in the forum competitions, I will put on the 15 Second Inspection. I pretty much just saw where the last 2 pairs would generally be and then I started solving.


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 16, 2016)

TDM said:


> Your PB Ao100 is 12.45 but in the last 26 hours you've got a 4.16, 5.02 and 5.97? I find that hard to believe...



Usually in a solve I will just solve the Cross, F2L pairs, OLL, then PLL, just normal CFOP.
In the 3 solves, I built an XCross. I'd say my Cross normally averages around 1-1.5 Seconds.
My F2L is around 4-7 Seconds, and my Last Layer is around 5-7 Seconds.
In the first solves, I pretty much skipped a big part of the Last Layer, skipping PLL, which I vary around .7-3 seconds (N+R-Perms), while also having a 6 move OLL, which I vary around .5-4 seconds depending on what OLL I get.

On the second solve, I was able to get an easy XXCross in 7 moves. I then got decent CE Pairs for the rest of F2L.
After that, I got another 6 move OLL, and a G-Perm that for some reason I can do decently fast.

On the last solve, I built a block and then made an XXCross again. The CE Pair after that was easy and the next one I could influence the pair to make it an easy 3 move insert, or I could influence the Last Layer edges using VHLS. Finally, I got a 2GLL which can be executed quickly.

In conclusion, I know I got those solves and those times. I don't always inspect under 15 seconds, but people can still get lucky at times. Also, in Felik's One-Handed Average of 5 Video he says, "First 5 solves are the 9.74 average of 5. 3 PLL/EPLL skips in it, but getting lucky is not a crime."


----------



## TDM (Apr 16, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> Usually in a solve I will just solve the Cross, F2L pairs, OLL, then PLL, just normal CFOP.
> In the 3 solves, I built an XCross. I'd say my Cross normally averages around 1-1.5 Seconds.
> My F2L is around 4-7 Seconds, and my Last Layer is around 5-7 Seconds.
> In the first solves, I pretty much skipped a big part of the Last Layer, skipping PLL, which I vary around .7-3 seconds (N+R-Perms), while also having a 6 move OLL, which I vary around .5-4 seconds depending on what OLL I get.
> ...


I'm sorry but that doesn't come close to explaining those times. I'm aware people can get very lucky, but I doubt with the 2nd and 3rd solutions a 13 second solver could get even a sub-7. And yes, it's possible to get scrambles lucky enough to get 5s, but not three in one day (while conveniently not being able to film yourself).


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 16, 2016)

TDM said:


> I'm sorry but that doesn't come close to explaining those times. I'm aware people can get very lucky, but I doubt with the 2nd and 3rd solutions a 13 second solver could get even a sub-7. And yes, it's possible to get scrambles lucky enough to get 5s, but not three in one day (while conveniently not being able to film yourself).



I see you probably won't ever believe me on these solves, but do you think I wouldn't already have a channel if I am able to get 12 second averages? One of the solves was also a couple days before I posted it on the forums.

Is there any possible way for you to believe that I got those solves, other than by filming on something I don't have, or something that is crazy/unrealistic? Do you think there is any possibility that those solves were real and that it is possible I got those times?


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 16, 2016)

I think the main part of the reason why I got those times is from the extra inspection.

I'll give an example of what I am thinking during the inspection of a random scramble:
B U2 B' R2 U2 R2 B' D2 B U2 F R U L R F U' L R2 F U

First, I see that 2 Cross edges are already aligned to their Non-Cross Color Center.
I then see the last two Cross pieces adjacent to each other in the U-Layer, and I can preserve them by doing a U'.
After that, the 3 Cross edges are easy to place, by doing F' R2 U' L2.
So, the Cross is U' F' R2 U' L2.

Next, I see a CE Pair on BL, which will be preserved when I solve the cross, while also being moved to the U-Layer.
So now, I know that my first CE Pair solution will be U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R'.

Thirdly, I see that when I do U' at the beginning, it will move the CE Pair into the First CE Pair's place, FR. 
Then, I see that when I solve my First CE Pair, it will already line up BR's CE Pair.

For the last part of inspection, I see that FL's CE Pair is almost lined up for a 3 move insert, and I will then look for a way to make it an easy insert when I solve.

So, normal inspection I will usually only find a 2x2x2, and the general position of the last 2 Cross Pieces, or the Cross Solution, and where a CE Pair will generally be. When I have extended inspection, I was able to see the Cross, and almost the first three CE Pairs. Taking a look at how many moves I figured out during that inspection...

U' F' R2 U' L2 //Cross
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' //F2L-1
y' U2 L U' L' //F2L-2
y' U' R' U' R //F2L-3
U' R U R' U R U' R' //F2L-4
U F U R U' R2' F' R U R U' R' //OLL
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 //PLL

Using Extended Inspection, I was able to see 40% of the entire solve, and 76% of the entire F2L.
If I was using normal inspection, I would only be able to see around 10% of the solve.

Edit: I did two solves using this scramble beforehand, 1 with normal inspection, 1 with extended inspection.

Normal Inspection: 12.36
Extended Inspection: 9.30


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 16, 2016)

U2 B D2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 B L2 U2 L U2 B' R2 B2 U' R F' L2 U

Got a 6.21 on the second try, weird xxcross on white plus free pair.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 17, 2016)

U' R2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 U' B' L B' U' B U R' U' F'

2 1x2x2 squares, each with 3 different colours...
R' F2 R2 B L solves a pleasing amount of stuff but I don't know what to do after that 

E: even more if you use a B2 premove, duh

B2 premove
R' F2 R2 B U' L R' F' R // F2L-1
U2 F' L F L2 U L U // edges
17 (18 inc. premove) to AB5C, insertion finder gives 28 optimal. Not bad for a like 5 minute solution


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 17, 2016)

ryanj92 said:


> U' R2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 U' B' L B' U' B U R' U' F'
> 
> 2 1x2x2 squares, each with 3 different colours...
> R' F2 R2 B L solves a pleasing amount of stuff but I don't know what to do after that



How about 
R' F2 R2 B L
U2 R' U' R' F' R F' U F' R //Pseudo F2L
U' F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F //OLL
U2 f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U2 B2 //PLL

41 STM


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 17, 2016)

R' F2 R2 B L //blox
U R' F R //green yellow
U' L' U L F U2 F D' B D F2 D' B' D U2 B2 //ab3c
25 STM to ab3c
.......BUT THEN 3 TWISTED CORNERS FML THIS IS WHY I HATE FMC


----------



## TDM (Apr 17, 2016)

ryanj92 said:


> U' R2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 U' B' L B' U' B U R' U' F'
> 
> 2 1x2x2 squares, each with 3 different colours...
> R' F2 R2 B L solves a pleasing amount of stuff but I don't know what to do after that
> ...


37 move possible speedsolve solution:
R' F2 R2 B L // Blocks (5/5)
U R' F R // Pseudo XXX-cross // (4/9)
U L' U2 L U y' M' U R U' r' // OLS (10/19)
y2 R' U' R' D' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D // PLL+finish (16/37)

Or IF gives 29:


Spoiler



R' F2 [@1] R2 B L U R' F R U L' U2 L U B F' L F L' B
Insert at @1: B' L2 B R2 B' L2 B R2
After the 1st insertion: R' F2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2 B2 L U R' F R U L' U2 L U B [@2] F' L F L' B
Insert at @2: B' U' B D' B' U B D
Fewest moves: 29. 7 moves cancelled
The final solution: R' F2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2 B2 L U R' F R U L' U2 L B D' B' U B D F' L F L' B


----------



## Cale S (Apr 17, 2016)

short square-1 scramble from qqtimer

(4, 3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, -1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -2) / (3, -2) / (3, -4) /


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 20, 2016)

U R D2 F2 R' B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R' U' B F' L2 U2 B2 L
2 free pairs or i mighta scrambled wrong xD


----------



## Ksh13 (Apr 20, 2016)

TheFearlessPro said:


> U R D2 F2 R' B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R' U' B F' L2 U2 B2 L
> 2 free pairs or i mighta scrambled wrong xD


This scramble is actually crazy:

z2 R' F' B' U' R D // Cross (6/6)
L U2 L2 U2 L // 1st and 2nd Pair (5/11)
D' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R D // 3rd and 4th Pair (10/21)
y R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R U R' U R U2 R' // ZBLL (15/36)

36 STM CFOP solution


----------



## Jonman7 (Apr 22, 2016)

U2 R F R2 L B' L2 B2 R' F B' L D2 L D' R2 U2 D2 B' R2 F L2 D B2 F2

z2 y | Inspection
D2 L R' F | Cross
(R U R' U')x2 F U F' | F2L Pair 1
y2 U' R U R' y' U L' U L | F2L Pair 2
y (R U R' U') (R U R' U') R U R' | F2L Pair 3
y' R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' | F2L Pair 4
r U R' U' r' F R F' | OLL/ PLL Skip
U' | AUF

Got my PB of 11.45.


----------



## Neilggghhhjjj (Apr 23, 2016)

(-2, 0)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-4, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0) 
1 move cube shape CO done


----------



## biscuit (Apr 24, 2016)

I've gotten a coule really close attempts (even one with one flipped edge which I missed in memo  ) but then I got this scramble. I hate this scramble. It has like three 2-cycles! Wat!

R' D2 L2 F2 D2 L U2 R' U2 D' R' D R' D' L2 B' R' B' Rw' Uw'


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 24, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> U2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 U2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 B' L' D R' U2 B2 R F D B2
> 
> D F R2 D2 //cross
> R' U2 R2 U R' // 1st pair
> ...


oh gosh it happened again wtf

1. 8.79 B U R U2 F' D' L U2 L' B U2 R' L' B2 R B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 B2 
z2 R' F L u R'//cross
U L' U' L2 U2 L'//F2L1
U' R' U R U' y' L U L'//F2L2
R' F R F' R' U' R//F2L3
x R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F//Vperm daheck


----------



## 2180161 (Apr 26, 2016)

PDF sub 5 it: L2 B2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 R' B L F' U2 F D F' D L'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 27, 2016)

2180161 said:


> PDF sub 5 it: L2 B2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 R' B L F' U2 F D F' D L'


4.352. That looks too good to be true.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 27, 2016)

2180161 said:


> PDF sub 5 it: L2 B2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 R' B L F' U2 F D F' D L'


well I'm not PDF and I don't even use Roux but here's what I came up with:
y' x'
D
L' U L' U' L' l' U' l U l' U' l
U F R U R' U' F'
U' M' U M2 U2 M' U2 M U'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 27, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> well I'm not PDF and I don't even use Roux but here's what I came up with:
> y' x'
> D
> L' U L' U' L' l' U' l U l' U' l
> ...


That's good, but you could've done a y2 before starting so that the second block is <RU> instead of <LU>


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 27, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> That's good, but you could've done a y2 before starting so that the second block is <RU> instead of <LU>


meh, left turns are just as good as right turns for me


----------



## 2180161 (Apr 27, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 4.352. That looks too good to be true.


Almost seems it doesn't it. cstimer is funny sometimes.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 28, 2016)

This square-1 scramble is bananas.

(19.44) (6, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (2, -2) / (0, -2) / (6, -5) / (0, -3)

With parity, and I average >30

Tried again and got 13.59


----------



## Cale S (Apr 28, 2016)

short 3x3 scramble from qqtimer

F2 D R' L F' L2 D R F U2 L2 B' U2 F D2


----------



## asacuber (Apr 28, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-28
single: 1.37

Time List:
1. 1.37 F' R F2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' U2

spot the 4 move solution



Spoiler



x' y'
F R2 U2 R'


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Apr 28, 2016)

This 2x2 scramble:
F U' F U' F U' F U2

What comes out of it is normal enough, but the actual scramble...


----------



## Torch (Apr 30, 2016)

U L B' U L B' U L B' l' r b

Superflip scramble for pyra


----------



## NewCuber000 (May 1, 2016)

Just got this pyraminx scramble from qqtimer... this is definitely not competition legal 

U' L' R' b'


----------



## Jbacboy (May 1, 2016)

B' U L B U R' L U' B R L'
Cale?


----------



## YouCubing (May 1, 2016)

I got a 4 move Pyra scramble off ChaoTimer, 2 of them were tips lol
Still, I don't think anything tops L' R' xD


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 2, 2016)

F2 U' B R B R' U F2 R F2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 L F2 L2 Rw2 Uw

Lol found this BLD scramble 
X cross with 2 more free pairs


----------



## shadowslice e (May 2, 2016)

7.931 R2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 D U' F2 D' F' U' B2 L R' B L D2 R2 F
Lol why does my tps suck so bad 
Recon: X
r' F' B D' B2 (5/5)
r2' U r' U2 F R F' R (8/13)
F R' F' R U R U' r' (8/21) 
M2 U M2 U' M U2 M' U2 M2 (9/30)
Might have done some extra U' and stuff so about 4 tps


----------



## thehoodedyip (May 2, 2016)

D' B2 D R D2 L' F' D2 R U2 R2 L B2 R D

x2
R' F2 y2 U r U' r'
U2 R U' R'
y2 U L' U L y' R' F R F'
U2 R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U


----------



## Ronxu (May 2, 2016)

thehoodedyip said:


> D' B2 D R D2 L' F' D2 R U2 R2 L B2 R D



x2
R' F2 U l U' l'
U r' U r B'
U F L' U' L U L F' L'
U R' U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R2 U'


----------



## OLLiver (May 4, 2016)

F' U2 B2 D B' L' D' L U B2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 D B2 D F2

lol wut. 8.3 Bad dot OLL to f perm lol


----------



## One Wheel (May 4, 2016)

D' L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 U' L' D2 F R D' L B2 U2 L - From csTimer. My previous pb single was 26.89, did this one in 18.79.


----------



## mafergut (May 5, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> D' L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 U' L' D2 F R D' L B2 U2 L - From csTimer. My previous pb single was 26.89, did this one in 18.79.


That's quite a bite at your PB single, sir!!!! Congrats!


----------



## One Wheel (May 5, 2016)

mafergut said:


> That's quite a bite at your PB single, sir!!!! Congrats!



Thanks! I doubt I'll match it anytime soon. Easy f2l, and a PLL skip. My Ao5 after that solve was a close to pb 37.30, Ao12 38.55. I've ordered a Thunderclap as an upgrade to my Zhanchi, though, so that might make some difference. I think I can get a sub-30 average by the end of the summer, but my guess is that is will be another year before I set a better single


----------



## mafergut (May 5, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Thanks! I doubt I'll match it anytime soon. Easy f2l, and a PLL skip. My Ao5 after that solve was a close to pb 37.30, Ao12 38.55. I've ordered a Thunderclap as an upgrade to my Zhanchi, though, so that might make some difference. I think I can get a sub-30 average by the end of the summer, but my guess is that is will be another year before I set a better single


I one day got a 12.49 when I was averaging like 25 or so. It took me almost a year to beat and even now, another half a year after that, my PB single is not much better than that. But you never know when that's gonna happen.


----------



## biscuit (May 6, 2016)

Hence the reason 2x2 single is dumb. Same exact solution on two sides (blue or green). Saw it was an OLL skip, but not that it was LL skip (I didn't look past the OLL skip... For some reason.)

5. (1.41) F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U'

PB by the way.


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 6, 2016)

This is actually a legal scramble (pyraminx)...

12. 0.960 U L B' L' B U' R L'


----------



## TDM (May 6, 2016)

48. 8.03 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 U B2 D2 L2 U2 B' R D R2 B' U' B' L D2 F' D2

x2 // Inspection
F D' U2 M' U2 // Cross
r' R' U2 R L // F2L-1
D R U R' D' R U' R' // F2L-2
U' L' U' L // F2L-3
U' L U' L' U L U' L' // F2L-4
R U R' U' R' F R F' // 1lLL

Really simple cases all the way through, and no rotations.


----------



## Ronxu (May 9, 2016)

5.883 L2 B2 F' D2 B' L' D' B' L' B F L2 F' D

y' x // inspection
U F R U2 L' // xxxcross
R' U R U2 y' L U L' // pair
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U // PLL


----------



## YTCuber (May 11, 2016)

67.: 0.728 U' R' F R U' R' F R
speed scramble


----------



## CLL Smooth (May 12, 2016)

Got this during OH practice today: B U2 D' F2 R D' R2 F' D' F U2 F2 D' B2 D F2 L2 B2 D2


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 13, 2016)

R2 D' B2 D2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F L' F2 R F R' B2 U L U2 

lol wat


----------



## biscuit (May 13, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> R2 D' B2 D2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F L' F2 R F R' B2 U L U2
> 
> lol wat


Oh gosh. I got 2 free pairs, another one I tracked the pieces from inspection, and the other one was fairly easy, to a COLL. Wow.


----------



## Isaac Lai (May 13, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Oh gosh. I got 2 free pairs, another one I tracked the pieces from inspection, and the other one was fairly easy, to a COLL. Wow.


I think I did blue cross because I could do an XCross and see the furthest in inspection. Ended up being a 7.81 iirc.


----------



## biscuit (May 13, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> I think I did blue cross because I could do an XCross and see the furthest in inspection. Ended up being a 7.81 iirc.



I did red-cross, taking out the made f2l pair, and the "grouped" pair. before doing the D move to solve the cross.


----------



## mns112 (May 15, 2016)

Would like a solution for this scramble using cll
F2 U' R2 U' F2 R F' R U'

Mine was
y
R U R2 U' L U L'//Layer
F R' F' R U R U' R' //CLL
U2//AUF


----------



## shadowslice e (May 15, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> R2 D' B2 D2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F L' F2 R F R' B2 U L U2
> 
> lol wat


Anyone want to try this BLD?


----------



## Myachii (May 17, 2016)

R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 D B' D L U R2 B F U' B' L'
9.37, eh

Just casual solving so pls no "so slow"erino

x2 y
L2 R' F R F2 D R' L //Cross
y' R' U' R U' y R U R' //First Pair
y U' R U R2 U' R //Second Pair
U' R U R' y' U R' U' R //Third Pair
y' U R U R' U' R U R' U2 y' R' U R //Fourth Pair
U' //LL skip

top zozzle


----------



## TDM (May 17, 2016)

Myachii said:


> y' U R U R' U' R U R' U2 y' R' U R //Fourth Pair


Was this an EOLS alg? Why not U L' U2 L U L' U' L?


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 19, 2016)

U F2 L2 D2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 R D2 R F' R2 D B F U2 L2

lol


----------



## guysensei1 (May 19, 2016)

TDM said:


> Was this an EOLS alg? Why not U L' U2 L U L' U' L?


You would be surprised at the amount of people who do not know this. IIRC faz didn't know this until he averaged 10 seconds.


----------



## TheBrutux168 (May 20, 2016)

7.08 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 D' B R2 D2 R' B F2 L' D' F' D'

y // Inspection

F B R' B' // FB

R2 U R' U' R U2 R U R' U R U' R' // SB

M2 U M U M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M2 U2 M // LSE

32 STM

Not a PB, but probably my shortest solution ever


----------



## Torch (May 20, 2016)

U' L U R' B' L B U' 
skewb


----------



## TheBrutux168 (May 21, 2016)

6.83 U' R2 L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B U' F' D2 U' R' D2 F D2

x2 y // inspection

R' Uw2 U' Rw' F // FB

U2 Rw U' R' U2 Rw U Rw' // SB

U' F R U R' U' F' // CMLL

M' U' M U M2 U M2 // LSE

27 STM


----------



## Drad (May 21, 2016)

On the sub 25 and 30 thread this week one of the scrambles was this U2 L2 F' R2 U' R B F' D2 U L2 U F2 U2 F' U' R2 B2 if you use this scramble with the white on top and green facing you you get one move cross with a pair.


----------



## TDM (May 21, 2016)

Drad said:


> On the sub 25 and 30 thread this week one of the scrambles was this U2 L2 F' R2 U' R B F' D2 U L2 U F2 U2 F' U' R2 B2 if you use this scramble with the white on top and green facing you you get one move cross with a pair.


I don't think it matters which orientation you scramble in, you still would get a one move cross with a pair 

(but you misscrambled; optimal cross is 4 moves)


----------



## Myachii (May 21, 2016)

I 


TDM said:


> Was this an EOLS alg? Why not U L' U2 L U L' U' L?


I don't have a clue what EOLS is. I only really solve for fun right now, and I know my F2L is retarded at best with some of the decisions I make, but I average ~12 seconds and I'm fine with that.

In other news, wtf is this 4x4 scramble:
L' B' F Uw U2 B F Rw' U' D Rw2 F' Rw' L' U Rw' D2 U R' F U' L' B2 L2 U2 B' D' L' F D2 B2 U D' R B2 R2 D B' Rw R
Literally 6 slice moves in the entire things lmao. 
Give it a go, I got 37.59.


----------



## Drad (May 21, 2016)

TDM said:


> I don't think it matters which orientation you scramble in, you still would get a one move cross with a pair
> 
> (but you misscrambled; optimal cross is 4 moves)


Oh ok ty


----------



## TDM (May 21, 2016)

Myachii said:


> I don't have a clue what EOLS is. I only really solve for fun right now, and I know my F2L is retarded at best with some of the decisions I make, but I average ~12 seconds and I'm fine with that.


Sorry, I meant ZBLS. It's Last Slot + EO, but I keep forgetting it has an actual name haha.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (May 21, 2016)

U2 F' D' F R2 F' R' F R' D' R2 U R2 B2 U' D2 F2 L2 U
That white cross...


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 22, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-21
single: 1.265

Time List:
1. 1.265 U R' F2 R F U F' R' U'

PB single, find the 4 move solution.


----------



## biscuit (May 24, 2016)

Yeah this happened. Someone who's good at doing crosses is could do this pretty dang fast. 

14.12 F D' B L B2 R U2 R U' B2 R' D2 B2 U2 F2 L F2 L' B2


----------



## Jbacboy (May 24, 2016)

The skewb dream

U L' U' B U B' R'


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 24, 2016)

U2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 D B D' L U2 B2 U' R' D U' L2 

wat


----------



## Felipe Rigon (May 26, 2016)

From qqtimer: U' F2 B2 R' D2 U' F2 D B U' D' F L' B2 F2 D B F L2 D B L2 R' U R


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 28, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-27
single: 13.020

Time List:
1. 13.020 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D L2 U B2 L B U B2 D L' F D' B' L' R

1 move cross, I did miss an easy solution for f2l doe.


----------



## Cale S (May 28, 2016)

U' L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U B2 U2 L' D2 F2 U' L U' R B U' B2

the first thing I did when trying to FMC this scramble:

L D2 B // pseudo xcross
L' U' F L2 F' // pseudo 2x2x3
L2 U2 L2 B' // F2L + EO lolwut

12 moves to ZBLL...


----------



## guysensei1 (May 29, 2016)

B' D2 U2 F' L2 B2 L2 B2 F2 L' D2 B' R' F' R F' R' F

y U' L' U' L D2 F' U' F D2// XXcross
y' U' L U' L' U L U' L'//f2l
U' R U' R'//f2l
r U2 R' U' R U' r' U//OLL
PLL skip

Not timed...


----------



## guysensei1 (May 31, 2016)

1. 9.99 B2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' R' U' B' L2 R' B L2 U B' U'
y D R' D' R
U' L' U' L2 U' L'
U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R
U2 R B U' B' R'
LL stuff

3 free pairs, I was not warmed up at all.


----------



## turtwig (Jun 3, 2016)

F2 R2 F2 L' R B2 R D2 L F R2 D B2 D' B' U' F' L U

y R' F' R' F2 u L2

6 moves xxcross I guess? I was doing this on a Rubik's brand though so I didn't get a good time...


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Jun 4, 2016)

U' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 D F2 U R2 F' R F' R' L' D R B2 F2 D'

B U2 R' B R' U R2 Rw U' R // both blocks

U R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // cmll

U2 M U M' U M2 U2 M2 U' // lse

*29 STM*


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 4, 2016)

B L2 B R2 B L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L' D L2 F2 R' U B' U2 L D2

y' z' r F' u U F'//FB
R U' R' M' U' r' //SB
U' R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L//CMLL
U M U' M2 U' //L6E

Whet, almost linear too


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Jun 6, 2016)

B D F R2 B2 L2 D Uw2 L' U' L' D' Rw' Fw U2 Rw' R2 B R2 F R' U F' D' Rw R2 D B' F' R2 B F' U B2 Fw' D' Uw R2 U2 L' on the 4x4... only 7 wide moves?


----------



## Knut (Jun 8, 2016)

R F' D2 F L2 D R F U L2 U2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B
@PenguinsDon'tFly Sub 5 it. 
(anyone have suggestions for LSE? Mine wasn't too great.)
alg.cubing.net
z2 y'
u' F B' // FB 3/3
r' R' U2 r U R' // SB 6/9
U F R U R' U' F' // CMLL 7/16
U2 M U M U' M' U2 M U' M2 U M' U2 M' U2 M2 // LSE 16/32


----------



## Cale S (Jun 8, 2016)

during 3BLD, 4 flipped edges
R F2 U2 L' B2 F2 U2 R D2 F2 R F R' U' R2 F2 R' F' D L' F'
was a 45.xx off by 3 corners lol


----------



## mjm (Jun 8, 2016)

gj 2x2, been a while since sub-1
F2 U F2 R2 F R F R' U

y2 U' (R' F R F') U


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 8, 2016)

Knut said:


> R F' D2 F L2 D R F U L2 U2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B
> @PenguinsDon'tFly Sub 5 it.
> (anyone have suggestions for LSE? Mine wasn't too great.)
> alg.cubing.net
> ...


4.77
My LSE was bad too but I started it with U2 M U' M but that didn't really change much.
BTW theres no apostrophe in my username.


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 8, 2016)

Knut said:


> R F' D2 F L2 D R F U L2 U2 F U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B
> @PenguinsDon'tFly Sub 5 it.
> (anyone have suggestions for LSE? Mine wasn't too great.)
> alg.cubing.net
> ...



Tried some stuff.

U' B F2 R' D R' // blocks and stuff
F' R D' R' F D' // oops solved all corners

skeleton: U' B F2 R' D R' F' R D' R' F D'

2 edge 3-cycle(s) insertion(s) needed

U' B F2 [@1] R' D R' F' R D' R' F D'
Insert at @1: B U D' R' F' R U' D B' R
After the 1st insertion: U' B2 F2 D' [@2] U R' F' R U' D B' D R' F' R D' R' F D'
Insert at @2: D F2 B2 U' B U F2 B2 D' B'
Fewest moves: 22. 10 moves cancelled
The final solution: U2 B U F2 B2 D' B' U R' F' R U' D B' D R' F' R D' R' F D'


----------



## Cale S (Jun 8, 2016)

(0, 2) / (3, 6) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, -5) / (-1, -4) / (0, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, 0) / (-2, -3)

2,-3 / -1,-2 / -3,0 / 
1,6 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -3,0 / 
-3,4 / -3,0 / 3,3 / 0,-3 / 
4,-3 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / 4,1 / 6,0 / -4,3


----------



## mjm (Jun 8, 2016)

More 2x2, easy CLL

U2 F U2 R' F' R U2 F' U2

x
(R U2 R') U2 (R' F R F') U


----------



## TDM (Jun 8, 2016)

15 move F2L+EO. This is what I would've done in the solve had I not dropped the cube and done an accidental move while making the 2x2x3:

84. 17.95 B2 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 D B2 F2 U B F L' B2 F U' B' R2 F2 L'
x2 R' F R L2 U L R2 D2 R2 D2 // 2x2x3 (10/10)
R2 // Two pairs (1/11)
y U M' U M // F2L+EO (4/15)

ZBLL gives a 30 move speedsolve:
y R' D' R U R' D R U2 R U2 R' U R U R' // ZBLL (15/30)


----------



## Cale S (Jun 9, 2016)

luckiest possible comp legal skewb scramble
1.04 R' U B' R U R' B U


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 9, 2016)

TDM said:


> 15 move F2L+EO. This is what I would've done in the solve had I not dropped the cube and done an accidental move while making the 2x2x3:
> 
> 84. 17.95 B2 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 D B2 F2 U B F L' B2 F U' B' R2 F2 L'
> x2 R' F R L2 U L R2 D2 R2 D2 // 2x2x3 (10/10)
> ...


Mmm that was beautiful solve. ZBLL at its best


----------



## rebucato314 (Jun 9, 2016)

3.998 U2 R2 F' R U' R F' R F2

Face skip XD


----------



## mafergut (Jun 9, 2016)

Cale S said:


> luckiest possible comp legal skewb scramble
> 1.04 R' U B' R U R' B U


What? One move 1st layer + double sledge? Did you really get that scramble out of csTimer or the likes? Would be great to get that at a comp. Even I could 1-look it. Didn't time it, though, as I'm so slow

EDIT: Timed it. Got 2.09 
EDIT2: Wanted a sub-2 so tried it again, got 1.70. That would be like 6th in the world. It will never happen.


----------



## mjm (Jun 10, 2016)

U2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U2
y2
F (R U R' U') x2 z (R U R' U') F' U2
lol


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 10, 2016)

mjm said:


> U2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U2
> y2
> F (R U R' U') x2 z (R U R' U') F' U2
> lol


I use this alg when i get that
Z U' R2 U2 R U2
the funny part is ive gotten it like 3 times, just like 1 or 2 move setup into it


----------



## mjm (Jun 11, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> I use this alg when i get that
> Z U' R2 U2 R U2
> the funny part is ive gotten it like 3 times, just like 1 or 2 move setup into it



That's really nice, thanks!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 12, 2016)

20.43 F D2 R2 D2 F D2 B' F R2 D2 F2 D' L' B U2 L' U B2 U' R 

x //inspection
D L R' U F2 R'// xcross
y' U2 R U' R' U' L' U' L//1st pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U' R//2nd pair
R U2 R' U' R U R'//3rd pair
R' F R U R' U' F' U R//OLL
accidentally did a g perm instead of an r perm


----------



## thehoodedyip (Jun 12, 2016)

U L B U R' U' B' L' l r' b' u'
Pyra lolscramble


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 14, 2016)

L' U' R' L' B' L B R L 

Whet Skewb


----------



## Jbacboy (Jun 16, 2016)

U L2 U R2 B2 U R2 D L2 U2 R2 F' L F' D F' L B F' R2 B'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 17, 2016)

(-3, 2) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -5) / (2, 0) / (6, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, -5) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (6, -3) / (-1, 0)

Lolscramble, but had parity CP and a dreadful EP.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 19, 2016)

Time List:
1. 1.01 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' R' U'

For some reason, I did not one-look this. Should have noticed from the scramble though.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 21, 2016)

this 2x2 scramble is really fun to execute
R2 U' R2 U' R2 F R2 U' R'

do the first R2 as R2'


----------



## Jbacboy (Jun 21, 2016)

*0.52* R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 F'

bruh


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 22, 2016)

L' B U F2 D2 B' L B' U D2 R2 F B2 U2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 B2
So many blocks! Too bad this wasn't an FMC attempt and I don't do petrus.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jun 22, 2016)

Clock: UR3- DR2- DL1- UL3- U5- R3- D3+ L1+ ALL1+ y2 U6+ R6+ D0+ L0+ ALL5+ UR

Interesting.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 22, 2016)

lolpyra

1.84 U R' U B' R' B R U' l' u

comp legal


----------



## CLL Smooth (Jun 23, 2016)

Got a 5 move double x-cross on this scramble. Went back to reconstruct and found an 8 move triple x-cross with an EPLL skip. (35 HTM)
B' U' F U2 R U' B R2 D R' B2 R U2 B2 U2 R L2 B2


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks cs.

U' L D2 Fw' L2 U F' R' Rw B' Uw' Rw Fw' U Uw Rw2 Uw' R B Uw2 L U Uw L' B Fw R' L2 D2 B2 L' U' Uw2 R Uw B D' Fw' F' Rw'


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 24, 2016)

lel

0.98 U R F' R2 U' R' U R2 U'


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 25, 2016)

ZZ solver doing some OH (duh, what else?)

R U' R2 D' L2 U R2 D' L2 D R2 U' R' D U R D2 L R2 F' U2

Super easy EO (F U2).
Got a 21.91, which is better than normal, but not exceptional (I average high-mid 20).


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 26, 2016)

Blocks. Blocks everywhere.

U2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 D U2 B F L B' R2 B' L' B R'


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 26, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Blocks. Blocks everywhere.
> 
> U2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 D U2 B F L B' R2 B' L' B R'



x2 // inspection
R B L2 U L2 U' L2 U r U' r' // xxcross
y D2 L' U L D2 // F2L3
U F U' R U R' U F' U // F2L4


----------



## teboecubes (Jun 26, 2016)

1.74 2x2 scramble

F U' F R F2 U F2 U'

Probably could've done it faster if I would've recognized my PLL skip faster


----------



## Cale S (Jun 27, 2016)

2x2 scramble set F from round 1 of Indiana 2016

two 6 movers wtf, a 2 move layer, and nice other scrambles

1. U2 R' F R2 F' R U2 R' U' R' U'

2. R2 F' U2 F' U' R2 U2 F U' R U2

3. R' F2 U' F R F U' R U R' F

4. R' U2 F U F2 U2 R U' R U' R2

5. U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F U' F U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 30, 2016)

L B2 R' U' R2 L' B D' L U B R2 U2 B R2 L2 F D2 R2 

Orange, wtf
Got 6.60, probably best fullstep single


----------



## Jbacboy (Jun 30, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-30
single: 1.60

Time List:
1. 1.60 R' B L R B' R' U' L'

messed it up a little


----------



## DajhMahal (Jun 30, 2016)

2x2 Scrambles with a 7 move solves

Time: 1.62

F2 U' F R2 F R' U R U'

Time: 1.37

U2 F U F R' F U2 F' U


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 2, 2016)

Ronxu said:


> x2 // inspection
> R B L2 U L2 U' L2 U r U' r' // xxcross
> y D2 L' U L D2 // F2L3
> U F U' R U R' U F' U // F2L4



O:


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 2, 2016)

CLL Smooth said:


> Got a 5 move double x-cross on this scramble. Went back to reconstruct and found an 8 move triple x-cross with an EPLL skip. (35 HTM)
> B' U' F U2 R U' B R2 D R' B2 R U2 B2 U2 R L2 B2



R D L2 F R' D R U2 //8/8
L' D L D L' D' L D' B D B' D //12/20
20 to 3 corners, not bad 


IF says 27.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 3, 2016)

Would have been PB if I didn't take ages to recognise the LL skip :/
(6.56) R2 U L2 F2 D B2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 R U' B D2 L B2 U' L2 U2 L

x2 y
B U' L U L F' //6/6
U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R //12/18
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' // 12/30
U L' U L U' L' U' L // 8/38
y2 R U' R' U R U' R2' F R F' //10/48
U //1/49
~7.5 TPS lol


----------



## teboecubes (Jul 3, 2016)

Generated by cubemania.org (2x2):

R F2 R' F2 R' F U F' U

Times like these when I wish I knew CLL


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 5, 2016)

U2 F2 R2 F R F' U' R2 U
ok


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 6, 2016)

D U' F2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U F2 U R D U F' R U F L' F'


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 7, 2016)

F2 U' B2 D F2 U' B2 U' F2 U F2 B R' B R B' R' B2 F' R2


----------



## Cale S (Jul 7, 2016)

(0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (2, -3) / (2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / 

4 moves to EP whaaaaaat


----------



## qaz (Jul 9, 2016)

nice ll skip

6.84 U2 B2 D R' B L' U' F2 D R U2 F L2 B U2 F' D2 R2 D2 F

z2 x U' R' U' D x' D R L //cross
y2 R U' R' y U R' U' R //first pair
y' R U' R' U R U R' //second pair
y' R U' R' U R U' R' //third pair
y2 U R U' R' U R U' R' //fourth pair
U //LL


----------



## Jbacboy (Jul 10, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-9
single: 1.54

Time List:
1. 1.54 F' U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2

spot the six move solution


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 10, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-9
> single: 1.54
> 
> Time List:
> ...



Nice

x2 y'
B2 R2 U' R2 U2 R


----------



## rebucato314 (Jul 11, 2016)

What the heck is this Skewb scramble
R L R L R L R L


----------



## rebucato314 (Jul 12, 2016)

2x2x2 scramble one move to PBL
1.879 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R U


----------



## mafergut (Jul 12, 2016)

Quinson said:


> 2x2x2 scramble one move to PBL
> 1.879 U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R U


Two moves if you count the pre-AUF but it's so nice anyway... Sadly it takes me around 2 seconds to execute the double bar PBL so, my solve is like 3 seconds total. You're fast.

EDIT: Actually tried it and got a 2.61 but anyway, I'm so slow...


----------



## Cale S (Jul 15, 2016)

skewb
1.54 B U R' B L R U B R

11 moves, easy to 1-look


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 16, 2016)

Why is this scramble so short? wow 

(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(2, -1)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 19, 2016)

1. 7.23 L2 D F2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 F R2 U' F2 L' U' B' F' U R2 

Red cross srsly wtf


----------



## Cale S (Jul 19, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> 1. 7.23 L2 D F2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 F R2 U' F2 L' U' B' F' U R2
> 
> Red cross srsly wtf



white is good too

y x2
F U' F' L R U F2 // XXcross

edit: oh wait removing the first two moves is just the red xxcross lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Cale S said:


> white is good too
> 
> y x2
> F U' F' L R U F2 // XXcross
> ...


yeah well the red base has a pretty meh ending, I managed to get a PLL skip on white after you mentioned it
here,
y x2
F U' F' L R //2x2x3
y' U' R U2 R' U' R' 
U2 y R U R' U2 F' L' U' L F
//antisune LL


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 20, 2016)

I accidently xxcross lol

9.69 D2 F2 R2 F R' L2 F L' U B' U L2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U' D' F2 D'
x2
L' D2 U' R' FU L2 D2 /xxcross

I just wanted to do a normal cross and ended up getting a xxcross haha (bj time tho)


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 23, 2016)

so this was kinda ridiculous

I decided to do OH for the first time in probably close to a year (to be fair i came back to cubing 2 months ago after a 6 month break). FIRST SCRAMBLE I got was this.

U2 L2 D2 L D2 U2 L2 R' U2 F2 L D B' F2 D L2 R' D2 B2 R F' 

z2 y' D2 L R' F' D2
R U2 R' y R' U R
U' L' U L U' L U L'
y' R U R2' U' R
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

Time of 23.77, probably my PB. I'm kinda bitter because I know this could have been my fourth sub-10 since returning to cubing if I hadn't decided to not do regular 3x3 today in anticipation of my YueXiao that's coming in the mail tomorrow/the next day. Either way, good stuff!


----------



## mycube (Jul 23, 2016)

some funny solutions from today:

7.472 F2 U R2 U' B2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 U' B L D' U' R L' D U B2 L' U’
y’ F’ U L’ U F’ U - Cross
x2 U’ L U’ L’ R U’ R’ -1. Pair
y’ U’ R U’ R’ - 2. Pair
U’ L’ U L2 U L’ - 3. Pair
y’ U’ R U’ R2 F R F’ - F2L + forced OLL-Skip
U J-Perm U - PLL
nearly 7 tps 

6.960 F2 L2 D' U R2 U' L2 U2 L2 D B U2 R2 L D2 L' D' U' F’ D2
y’ F2 L’ U Lw2 D - cross
U L’ U L U R U R’ - 1. Pair
U’ L’ U’ L U’ L’ U’ L - 2. Pair
R’ U’ R U’ R’ U’ R - 3. Pair
y’ L’ U2 L - F2L
U2 Lw’ U’ L U Lw F’ L’ F - ZBLL


6.976 B2 U R2 F2 U L2 F2 D B2 D B2 L F2 U L' F D' B2 R U2 L’
x2 y D L’ F2 D’ F - Cross
y’ L’ U L R’ U2 R - 1. Pair
y’ U R U’ R’ - 2. Pair
L’ U2 L U2 L’ U L - F2L minus one Corner
U R’ D’ R U’ R’ D R U’ - MGLS/Commutator + forced LL-Skip


----------



## Saransh Grover (Jul 23, 2016)

2x2 ASR 0.76 single happened at NCRO 2016 today

Solution was U' ( R' F R F')


----------



## Cale S (Jul 24, 2016)

got this during 3BLD

F2 D2 L2 D L2 U R2 D' L2 F2 U B D2 L' D' F' U L B R D2

wtf


----------



## TDM (Jul 25, 2016)

12. 8.55 D' L2 U B2 L2 D' U F2 U' B2 U R U' L2 U' B' R2 U2 B2 R2

(D' U') L2 D r' F // FB (6/6)
r2 U R2 U2 R' U R U' r' // SB (7/13)
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CMLL (15/28)
U M' U M U M2 U' // LSE (7/35)

30 STM with cancellations.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 25, 2016)

TDM said:


> 12. 8.55 D' L2 U B2 L2 D' U F2 U' B2 U R U' L2 U' B' R2 U2 B2 R2
> 
> (D' U') L2 D r' F // FB (6/6)
> r2 U R2 U2 R' U R U' r' // SB (7/13)
> ...


4.688 lol, same solution. That scramble is beautiful.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 26, 2016)

I just had these two pyraminx scrambles in a row?!
U L R L U' L R B l' r' u 
U L R L U' L R B L' r u' 
They are exactly the same after one move and excluding the tips?!


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 27, 2016)

My 2x2 Pb Scramble:

(.75) R2 F U R' F' R2 U'

Red layer obviously. Just a lefty insert


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 27, 2016)

F B2 R' F2 U R2 D' B L' U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 U' F2 B2 D'

z L' U' L u F //pretty interesting FB?
U R' M' U' R2 U M' U' r' U R // SB
U2 R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R//CMLL
U M' U M U M2 U//dat lse


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 28, 2016)

U2 R F L F L' U B U' D' L2 D' F2 U2 F'
y x //inspection
r E2 f' u //FB
R' U' r' //SB
U r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //CMLL
U M' U2 M' U M2 U R2 //LSE


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 28, 2016)

The worst 3BLD scramble

(DNF(1:34.07)[31.18]) L2 U' R' L D' L' U' D2 F' R2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 U


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 28, 2016)

These pyra scrambles (I average like 7.5 on pyra wth)
Average of 5: 4.54
1. (6.99) U' L U L' R' B' R' U' B' l' b u'
2. 3.86 B L' R L R' L B' R' l' r' b u'
3. (3.61) U L' U' R B' U L R' L'
4. 3.63 U' R B L B U' L B' l' b'
5. 6.14 U L' R U' R' B' L B l' u'

edit: lol because
8. (2.33) U L U' L' B' L B L l r


----------



## Berd (Jul 28, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> The worst 3BLD scramble
> 
> (DNF(1:34.07)[31.18]) L2 U' R' L D' L' U' D2 F' R2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 U


Wow. The edges are really nice tho.


----------



## Ksh13 (Aug 1, 2016)

F2 B' D L2 U' F' U B U F2 D2 L2 B2 D2

This scramble is so easy and also just 14 moves for some reason. Got it on CS timer.


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 5, 2016)

F' R U' R U F R2 F2 U2


Spoiler: solution



x' z2
U R' U R U L' U R' U' L U2
one move cancel into an easy cll lol


----------



## Cale S (Aug 6, 2016)

R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' U'


----------



## Berd (Aug 6, 2016)

F2 D2 B' D2 F L2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 L R2 U L' R U L B' D U' Fw'

Insane BLD scramble!


----------



## Cale S (Aug 7, 2016)

easiest comp legal skewb scramble 

L' R B L U L' B' R L

got 0.94 but it wasn't stackmatted because I don't have one and I wasn't using my good skewb


----------



## sigalig (Aug 7, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> U2 R F L F L' U B U' D' L2 D' F2 U2 F'
> y x //inspection
> r E2 f' u //FB
> R' U' r' //SB
> ...



15 move scramble ahah wut. Really though that solve is impressive. Roux blows my mind


----------



## sigalig (Aug 7, 2016)

Just got this from cstimer:
F2 U' F2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 F D2 B2 U B' D B2 L F2 D2

3 free and easily preserved pairs for CFOP. Though I couldn't get the rest of the solve to be very easy so I just got 11.33. With a xxxcross like that I'm ashamed it wasn't sub-10 lol

EDIT: found a much better solution than what I did originally (I guess not technically xxxcross, more like freeFOP:

z2 y
R D L y U2 L' U L U2 D R U' R' D U r U2 r' U' M' U M
L F' L' U' L U F U' L'
y' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 10, 2016)

(1, 0)/(0, 3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-1, -4)/(3, -3)/(1, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/(6, -3)

kite kite and no parity wut


----------



## Cale S (Aug 10, 2016)

L2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 D L D' B L B D2 L2 D2 F2


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 10, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-10 single: 6.32 Time List: 1. 6.32 L' U2 F' U2 F L2 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 F' R U L' B' U' B' D' L
pb and also extremely lol fb and sb.
Second 6 ever and also today. If I hadn't it would be a pb by about a second.


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 10, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-10 single: 6.32 Time List: 1. 6.32 L' U2 F' U2 F L2 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 F' R U L' B' U' B' D' L
> pb and also extremely lol fb and sb


Solution?


Spoiler



x2 L' D
M2 U R' U' R' M2 U R'
U' L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R'
U M U M U' M' U2 M
30STM


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 10, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Solution?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Same FB (I would be surprised if it wasn't )
x' r' D
R U' M2 U R U2' R U' (sees cancellation)
U' L' U R' U L U L' U L
U' M' U M U' M' U2 M
28 STM as executed, 27 otherwise.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 14, 2016)

F2 L2 B2 L U2 L' D2 F2 R B2 D' B' D2 L' D U B U2 F 

While doing OH blue cross I accidentally made a 3 move FB...
x2 y D L F//FB

After the solve I played around and found this nice SB
r' U R U2 R r U R'//SB


----------



## TDM (Aug 14, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> After the solve I played around and found this nice SB
> r' U R U2 R r U R'//SB


It continues on nicely too:

R' F' R U2 R' F2 R U' F U F' // CMLL (11-2 = 9/20)
U2 M' U M' U' M2 U M2 // LSE (8/28)

E: Another scramble with a short Roux solution.

U2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D L' B L' U2 F R2 D L2 R' U'

x' L' D2 F' U' B // FB (5/5)
U' R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U R U2 (R' M') U' R // SB (14/19) (CMLL skip)
M2 U' r' F R U M' U' R' F' R // 4a (setup 4b) (11/30)
M2 // 4b (1/31)
U' // 4c (1/32)


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Aug 14, 2016)

Is there anything easy about this scramble F' L2 F2 D' B2 L' F2 D L F' L2 B' R2 U2 F D2 F U2 B2 R2?
I am asking this because i got my pb (14.904) on this scramble and I am still trying to figure out why!


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 14, 2016)

Abhay Singh Tomar said:


> Is there anything easy about this scramble F' L2 F2 D' B2 L' F2 D L F' L2 B' R2 U2 F D2 F U2 B2 R2?
> I am asking this because i got my pb (14.904) on this scramble and I am still trying to figure out why!


During a speedsolve, it's usually the way you do your first steps that will give you a skip or an easy case. Also, what method were you using?


----------



## Cale S (Aug 15, 2016)

L2 U F2 D' B2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R' U' L U2 B D2 F' D2 L' D

y' x2
U' L F' R2 F2


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Aug 15, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> During a speedsolve, it's usually the way you do your first steps that will give you a skip or an easy case. Also, what method were you using?



Well i started in the green cross got an x cross and 2 free f2l pairs. Oh by the way I use CFOP.


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 15, 2016)

Cale S said:


> L2 U F2 D' B2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R' U' L U2 B D2 F' D2 L' D
> 
> y' x2
> U' L F' R2 F2


y F' R' F U' B U B'// reduction to 2-gen


----------



## TDM (Aug 15, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> y * F R' F'* U' B U B'// reduction to 2-gen


ftfy

U' R U R' U R U R' // F2L-1 (8/20)
L U L' U L U2 L' R' U2 R // LSLL (10/*30*)


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 15, 2016)

TDM said:


> ftfy
> 
> U' R U R' U R U R' // F2L-1 (8/20)
> L U L' U L U2 L' R' U2 R // LSLL (10/*30*)


I know it's more efficient and all but
->reduction to 2gen
->doesn't do the rest 2gen


----------



## Harry12 (Aug 15, 2016)

Just got an insane 2x2 scramble: U' R2 U' R' F2 R U2 F U' one layer and face done for you, oll is same as cll just 10 moves but I got a catch so I got 3.07s.


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 16, 2016)

Lol I did LEG-1 on every solve during normal practice
1. R2 U' F' R2 U2 F R2 U' F
2. U' R2 U R' F' U' R U' F2
3. U2 F R2 F U F U2 F2 R2
4. F U2 R' F U' R2 U F2 U2
5. F' R F2 R' F U2 R2 F U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 17, 2016)

R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 F' L2 F L' U B' F2 U 

y2 x' F' R' D2 R2 D' R B//XXcross

This was a feet solve so there were more rotations and stuff in reality


----------



## Ksh13 (Aug 17, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 F' L2 F L' U B' F2 U
> 
> y2 x' F' R' D2 R2 D' R B//XXcross
> 
> This was a feet solve so there were more rotations and stuff in reality


y2 x' F' R' D2 R2 D' R B// XX-cross (7/7)
y U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd Pair (8/15)
U' R U R' U' R U y R U' R' U' F' // 4th Pair + EO (12/27)
R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U2 // ZBLL (10/37)

You can also cancel into OLL(CP) and from there cancel into PLL like this:

y2 x' F' R' D2 R2 D' R B// XX-cross (7/7)
y U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd Pair (8/15)
U' R U R' U R (U R') // 4th Pair (8-2/21)
(R U) U R2 F R F' R U2 (R') // OLL (10-3/28)
(R) R U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // PLL (12-1/39)

Not sure if that is how you are supposed to write cancellations, but I would guess the point came across.


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 17, 2016)

I just got a 6.78 on this and I average low 20...
(0, -1)/(-3, 3)/(4, -5)/(5, -4)/(3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(6, 0)/(3, 0)

(3, 0)/
(2, 2)/(1, -2)/(-1, -1)/(4, 1)/(-1, -1)/(-2, 1)/(0, 6)
(-2, 0)/(3,-3)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(0,-3)/(0, 3)/(2, 0)
what even


----------



## Neptunolium (Aug 20, 2016)

2x2:
F' U' F2 U F' R' F' R U'
1 move yellow layer, cll, done.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Aug 21, 2016)

R2 D L2 B2 U R2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 F L F' R B D2 F' D R U'

18 move F2L in a speedsolve...


Spoiler



x2 (U' D) B R' F' // EOLine
R U' L2 U R U2 L // Left Block
U' R' U2 R' U' R' // Right Block


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 21, 2016)

Neptunolium said:


> 2x2:
> F' U' F2 U F' R' F' R U'
> 1 move yellow layer, cll, done.



1.20 first try


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 21, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 F' L2 F L' U B' F2 U
> 
> y2 x' F' R' D2 R2 D' R B//XXcross
> 
> This was a feet solve so there were more rotations and stuff in reality



There were actually 2 xxcrosses in that solve I did the U face... One of the lowest in-solve move counts ever for me...

Reconstruction

X2 // Inspection

D' L' F2 L2 F' L y2 L' U L F2 // XX-Cross

U' L' U L U2 F' U F // 3rd Pair

y' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R' // 4th Pair

U l' U' L U' L' U2 l // OLL

R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // PLL

45 Moves 8.96 secs = 5.02 TPS a very finger trick friendly solve, but I locked a little...


----------



## Harry12 (Aug 22, 2016)

Right this 2x2 scramble is crazy: F U R U' F U F' R' U'

layer done for you and oll same as cll. 6 mover. But I got 3.09 cuz i literally whacked the space bar and it didnt work. not good


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 22, 2016)

R' U R' F' U' F U' R' U



Spoiler: solution



z2
R U2 R' D R U2 R


----------



## hagner (Aug 23, 2016)

D2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 B D2 F2 D2 U2 L F' R U2 F' U F L F' R

"half" of cube is done and most crosses already have 2 or 3 edges correct and a 1 move orange cross.
sad that I'm not color neutral, i only do white/yellow i got 18.76, (see signature for comparison with pbs and stuff). the solve wasn´t too easy tho.


edit:
pbs at post date (if its read long after): single 13.90 7 move LL (Fw sexy Fw´ U), mo3 17.94, ao5 18.98, ao12 20.76, ao25 21.51, ao50 21.94, ao100 22.44, ao500 23.12, ao1000 23.41, master skewb 4:37.44,


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 23, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-23
single: 5.55
Time List:
1. 5.55 U2 L U B U2 R2 B D' U2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 R' L' F2 R U2
PB by a mile. And an incredibly stupid scramble.
What can everyone else do?


Spoiler: Reconstruction:



y'
R2 U' R U x (U' D') L' U L (D U2) r U R'// F2B (12/12)
U R U R' U' R' F R F'//CMLL (9/21)
U2 M U' M U M2 U' M2 U2// (9/30)
30/5.55= 5.45 tps


----------



## mafergut (Aug 23, 2016)

Can anybody do something with this funny scramble? There's a yellow cross already done but with 2 edges swapped (red & blue) and 3 already formed F2L pairs which, of course don't seem easy to preserve (maybe just one or two?).

B D' F2 R2 U2 L' D' L F D F2 D' L2 F2 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 23, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Can anybody do something with this funny scramble? There's a yellow cross already done but with 2 edges swapped (red & blue) and 3 already formed F2L pairs which, of course don't seem easy to preserve (maybe just one or two?).
> 
> B D' F2 R2 U2 L' D' L F D F2 D' L2 F2 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2



Y
L' U2 L U2 R' U' R2 U' R' 9/9
L U2 L' U L U' L' 7/16
f R U R' U' f' R U R' U R U2 R' 13/29
F2 R2 M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2 R2 F2 U' 15/44

44 STM no rotations at all and pretty strait forward solve


----------



## Cale S (Aug 23, 2016)

I know this isn't that uncommon but these are the first two lines of a megaminx scramble I got:
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U


mafergut said:


> Can anybody do something with this funny scramble? There's a yellow cross already done but with 2 edges swapped (red & blue) and 3 already formed F2L pairs which, of course don't seem easy to preserve (maybe just one or two?).
> 
> B D' F2 R2 U2 L' D' L F D F2 D' L2 F2 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2



y F2 R' F2 U' R


----------



## JTWong71 (Aug 23, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Can anybody do something with this funny scramble? There's a yellow cross already done but with 2 edges swapped (red & blue) and 3 already formed F2L pairs which, of course don't seem easy to preserve (maybe just one or two?).
> 
> B D' F2 R2 U2 L' D' L F D F2 D' L2 F2 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2


y //Inspection
D' L' F2 D R' F2 //XXCross + Preverse Pair
U L U L' //F2L-1
R' F R F' //Last Slot + EO
y L' (U' D) L' U' L D' L2 U L' U' L2 U2 L //ZBLL

27 STM


----------



## mafergut (Aug 23, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> y //Inspection
> D' L' F2 D R' F2 //XXCross + Preverse Pair
> U L U L' //F2L-1
> R' F R F' //Last Slot + EO
> ...


Wow! Impressive! 14 move F2L. Not only preserving the 3 pairs but also getting an easy 3-move insert for the 4th. Thanks a lot. Also thanks to all of you who replied with very interesting solutions!


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 23, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Can anybody do something with this funny scramble? There's a yellow cross already done but with 2 edges swapped (red & blue) and 3 already formed F2L pairs which, of course don't seem easy to preserve (maybe just one or two?).
> 
> B D' F2 R2 U2 L' D' L F D F2 D' L2 F2 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2


D' F' R2 D (F B') (R' r2) F (R) (7/7)
(R') U' R U' R' U2 (R L) U L' U L U2 L' (12/19)
U2 M' U M U' M' U2 M' U F2 M2 F2 M2 (13/32)

Pity about the LSE really.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 23, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> D' F' R2 D (F B') (R' r2) F (R) (7/7)
> (R') U' R U' R' U2 (R L) U L' U L U2 L' (12/19)
> *U2 M' U M U' M' U2 M' U F2 M2 F2 M2* (13/32)
> 
> Pity about the LSE really.


U2 M' U' M U M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M saves 1 move


----------



## oliviervlcube (Aug 24, 2016)

Nice LL skip 2x2
Scramble: R2 F U R U R' F2 R' U'

y L' U' B L B' L' B L F'

9 moves


----------



## Berd (Aug 24, 2016)

(1,-3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-1,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,-2) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-5,0)

Crazyness! A 1 in 64,400 chance I think!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 24, 2016)

F2 U L2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 L R U' B2 D U B' U' F' R2
that cross. 1 rotation in the whole solve.


----------



## obelisk477 (Aug 25, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Can anybody do something with this funny scramble? There's a yellow cross already done but with 2 edges swapped (red & blue) and 3 already formed F2L pairs which, of course don't seem easy to preserve (maybe just one or two?).
> 
> B D' F2 R2 U2 L' D' L F D F2 D' L2 F2 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2



z' U' R' U R U' z
R2 B' R' B R'
y' F' U F' R' F2 R
y2 F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f'
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

Preserves all 3


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Aug 25, 2016)

Got this scramble for the 2x2 R' U F2 R' F2 R U2 F' R and this too F' U' R' U2 F U' F R' U2
I even use ortega


----------



## oliviervlcube (Aug 25, 2016)

Another LL skip I got 
F' R' F' U' R2 U2 F R2 U2

z U2 F2 U F U F' U

7 moves


----------



## hagner (Aug 26, 2016)

B2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' R' L2 D B2 U2 R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U B'

don't know what i did anymore.

it was my first solve after i did this weeks weekly fmc so my hands weren't warmed up, i got 15.12 but i could have been a low 12 if i was somewhat warmed up so it would have been pb by quite much (13.90) and also it wasn't any skips only easy f2l so it would´ve have been more easily accepted then my 7 move LL on my current pb, (it took some time to choose wether i would count my 13.90 as pb or if it was to easy)


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 27, 2016)

R' F2 R F2 U F R2 F' U'


Spoiler: solution



x' y'
R U (R)
(R) U R' U' R' F R F' U'


----------



## Cale S (Aug 27, 2016)

1. (0.61) R' F' U' F R2 F U R U'
2. 2.67 F' R2 U2 R F' U2 R U2 R' U2
3. 1.22 F2 U2 R' F' R F' U2 R' U'

25. (1.23) R2 U' R F U F2 U' F' U'

1.15 R F U2 R U R' U' R' U'


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Aug 28, 2016)

D F2 R2 U2 Uw R' D2 B2 U2 L Uw F2 U R2 U Fw2 Uw F' R2 B D' Rw2 B U' Uw' F R2 D Fw2 B Rw2 F' U' Uw2 L2 F' L2 F' U B2

4 moves to first 2 centres and first 3 cross edges.


----------



## hagner (Aug 28, 2016)

U R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U L2 R' D F' D B2 F R F D' L2 

super easy cross on both white and yellow (20.28 yellow 21.09 white)


----------



## Cale S (Aug 30, 2016)

(1, 3) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, -1)


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 30, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-30
single: 0.62

Time List:
1. 0.62 F R' U' F' U F2 U' F U



Spoiler: Solution



x'
U L' U2 R U' L U'



E:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-30
single: 6.66

Time List:
1. 6.66 B' R2 F' D' L2 F2 B U' R U' B2 D' F2 R2 U2 D R2 L2

spooky time and easy yellow xcross


----------



## Cale S (Sep 3, 2016)

fun solution
R' F' U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U'

wasn't confident and failed AUF so I got 1.40



Spoiler



z2
R2 F2 R' U R' U


----------



## Torch (Sep 5, 2016)

U' R2 D' U2 R2 F2 D' U F2 D2 L' D' R' D' B' D' R2 D2 B2


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Sep 6, 2016)

I don't remember what cross I did but if you do the right cross and f2l in a certain manner you will get a ll skip!!
F2 R U2 L F2 L F2 L2 R' F2 D' L B U' R' B' R U' R' (PB Fail 15.08)


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Abhay Singh Tomar said:


> I don't remember what cross I did but if you do the right cross and f2l in a certain manner you will get a ll skip!!
> F2 R U2 L F2 L F2 L2 R' F2 D' L B U' R' B' R U' R' (PB Fail 15.08)


You can do the same thing for every scramble lol


----------



## shadowslice e (Sep 6, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> You can do the same thing for every scramble lol


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Sep 6, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> You can do the same thing for every scramble lol





shadowslice e said:


> View attachment 6845


 What is zeroing?


----------



## shadowslice e (Sep 6, 2016)

Abhay Singh Tomar said:


> What is zeroing?


Feliks got the nickname Faz because of the method he uses actually. FAZ stands for F2L After Zeroing. What's "zeroing" you might ask? Only Faz knows at this point. It's apparently his secret weapon, but he won't share. 
People have been trying to work it out in this thread


----------



## biscuit (Sep 6, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Feliks got the nickname Faz because of the method he uses actually. FAZ stands for F2L After Zeroing. What's "zeroing" you might ask? Only Faz knows at this point. It's apparently his secret weapon, but he won't share.
> People have been trying to work it out in this thread



Actually, FAZ is his initials. It went the otherway.


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 6, 2016)

You know, ZZ-CT could be the start of learning felik's secret, after all it uses short 2-gen algs to force LL skips...


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Sep 6, 2016)

D' L F2 R' U' B L' F R B2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 L' U2 R' B2 F'
lolwut


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 6, 2016)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> D' L F2 R' U' B L' F R B2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 L' U2 R' B2 F'
> lolwut


8.50 first try, could've been faster


----------



## shadowslice e (Sep 6, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Actually, FAZ is his initials. It went the otherway.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 6, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


>



Well... Now I feel dumb.


----------



## hagner (Sep 6, 2016)

R B' L U' B R2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L F2 L' F2 L D'

z2
RU´F´LBR´B´
x2
RU´R´
y2
DRUR´U´D´
y
U´L´U´LUFUF´

FW RUR´U´FW´

U2 y
F-perm




got 17.41 but it could have been much faster (12.75 on second try with realistic pauses)
easiest solve so far (5 months of cubing) (approx. 30 000 solves)


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Sep 6, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> 8.50 first try, could've been faster


It totally would've been PB for me, but got excited and started doing R U R' U' R' F R F' instead of F R U R' U' F' for OLL.


----------



## Jbacboy (Sep 7, 2016)

U2 F2 U2 F U F U2 R U'

one move cancel into niklas

also:
U' R L' R U' R' U R' l' b' 
one move to 2 flip lol


----------



## Neptunolium (Sep 7, 2016)

2x2:
R2 U2 F' R F R U2 R' U2
OLL skip


Spoiler



z y'(orange)
U' R2 F' U' F OLL skip
U2 T-perm


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 8, 2016)

(0,-4) / (-3,6) / (-5,1) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (3,-5) / (6,0)

Lolwat
Got 10.70 on it, I solved the cube with the wrong face on bottom because of that huge block solved on the wrong Color


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Sep 8, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Feliks got the nickname Faz because of the method he uses actually. FAZ stands for F2L After Zeroing. What's "zeroing" you might ask? Only Faz knows at this point. It's apparently his secret weapon, but he won't share.
> People have been trying to work it out in this thread





biscuit said:


> Actually, FAZ is his initials. It went the otherway.





gateway cuber said:


> You know, ZZ-CT could be the start of learning felik's secret, after all it uses short 2-gen algs to force LL skips...





shadowslice e said:


>





biscuit said:


> Well... Now I feel dumb.


Are you trying to fool me shadowslice e?
(no offence)


----------



## shadowslice e (Sep 8, 2016)

Abhay Singh Tomar said:


> Are you trying to fool me shadowslice e?
> (no offence)


Well... maybe

But the chance was just too good


----------



## Jbacboy (Sep 8, 2016)

U' R B' L' B' U' L' B' U' l' r' b' u'
lots of primes


----------



## Jbacboy (Sep 9, 2016)

Double post but worth it.
U L B U R U' B' L l' r b' u'
3 move solve minus tips the heck


----------



## rebucato314 (Sep 9, 2016)

easy 2x2 scramble
U2 F U' F' R U' F R' U2

y x' // inspection
U R' // layer
F (R U R' U') (R U R' U') F // OLL
U2 // AUF

I one-looked to AUF


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 9, 2016)

wtf skewb
U B L B' L' U' R' U


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 9, 2016)

Quinson said:


> easy 2x2 scramble
> U2 F U' F' R U' F R' U2
> 
> y x' // inspection
> ...


If you rotate like this you can cancel
y2 z'
U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U'


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 10, 2016)

L B' U' R' L' R' L U
this is why you don't use ChaoTimer for skewb scrambles


----------



## kamilprzyb (Sep 12, 2016)

Interesting 2x2 scramble
1. 2.25 F R2 F2 R' U' F U2 F2 U'
x
OLL: R U R' U R U2 R'
AUF: U
I've just started playing with 2x2 few days ago so time sucks, but wtf is this scramble


----------



## sqAree (Sep 12, 2016)

R' L2 F2 U R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D U' F2 B' U2 R' U F L D2 L' R2

Someone FMC this? ^^


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 12, 2016)

sqAree said:


> R' L2 F2 U R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D U' F2 B' U2 R' U F L D2 L' R2
> 
> Someone FMC this? ^^



M' U' r U' B2 L U L2 B L B' R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U R U' y R U R' U R U R' F' L' U' L U F R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2

46 moves, but I suck at FMC

but I did get 9.11 when I speed solved it 
EDIT: spooky time, considering 9/11 was yesterday


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Sep 12, 2016)

D2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U F' R' F2 L2 B2 R B D F2 D'
Corners first anyone?


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 13, 2016)

F' U R2 F2 R2 F2 R' F'

lol, got 0.92 stackmat


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 13, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> F' U R2 F2 R2 F2 R' F'
> 
> lol, got 0.92 stackmat


I feel Really stupid for not being able to spot a sub-1 solution but, what side did you solve and how?


----------



## Rnewms (Sep 14, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> what side did you solve and how?



x' U F' U2 R' U


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 14, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> I feel Really stupid for not being able to spot a sub-1 solution but, what side did you solve and how?


y R U' R' L' U' L, this is what I saw in inspection
i executed it more like R U' R2 F' R


Rnewms said:


> x' U F' U2 R' U


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 15, 2016)

Lel U2 R' U F' U R F R U'


----------



## joshsailscga (Sep 17, 2016)

Got this for 3BLD...

U' R2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 U F2 R D2 F2 U B' F D2 L' R2 D2 U' F'

It's almost impressive how bad this is...


----------



## biscuit (Sep 17, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> Got this for 3BLD...
> 
> U' R2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 U F2 R D2 F2 U B' F D2 L' R2 D2 U' F'
> 
> It's almost impressive how bad this is...



That's... Not great.


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 18, 2016)

R U R' U' R' L R' U L
x' F r' F' y F r F' r'
notation probably isn't correct, but time time was 2.00


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Sep 19, 2016)

U2 F2 R U F2 R2 U R2 U
It's a pity I don't know EG.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 19, 2016)

L2 B2 D2 U L2 D2 U' F2 U2 B2 R B2 D B F U' L D B R B2 

bad 3bld scramble, too many twisted pieces.


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Sep 19, 2016)

L2 U2 L D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 R F D' L2 R2 B' D2 L B U2


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Sep 21, 2016)

just got this from cstimer for 3x3: L2 F R2 L U D' R' D L2 B2 U2 B2 U'
only 13 moves what the heck


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 23, 2016)

joshsailscga said:


> Got this for 3BLD...
> 
> U' R2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 U F2 R D2 F2 U B' F D2 L' R2 D2 U' F'
> 
> It's almost impressive how bad this is...


[z' D' R:fat back sune sune]
[M', U' R2 U]
[U' L2 U, M2]
[U' L U, M2]
[u:[M, U' L U]]

[U:[R D2 R', U]]
[z U' R':[R' D2 R, U2]]

74 stm. Wouldn't actually do this is a solve tho (not that advanced yet)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 23, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> L2 B2 D2 U L2 D2 U' F2 U2 B2 R B2 D B F U' L D B R B2
> 
> bad 3bld scramble, too many twisted pieces.


[B R' x2 z: R' F R U R' F R U R' F R U R' F R U R' F R U ]
U M' U M U M' U M
M R U R' U' M U R U' R' M2
[z' U':[U' M U, R]]
U' M' U M U M' U M U2

[l:[D2, R U' R']]
[r:[L U L', D2]]
U2 L' R U R' U' L U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' U

idk if there's a better way to flip the edges


----------



## AlphaSheep (Sep 25, 2016)

EOLine skip... 
R2 D R2 L2 U' L2 U L2 D R2 D2 R D U' R L2 U B2 U2 L U'


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 28, 2016)

lel 
2.23 U L' B R' B' L' R' U' l' r b'


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 28, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-28
single: 0.68

Time List:
1. 0.68 U2 F2 D' U' L2 R2 B2 D B2 U' F' R F L2 D2 L2 U' L' B Fw' Uw'

I was going to do a BLD solve, but this didn't seem fair.
If this was in FMC... I think we'd jump to sub-15 right after sub-20.


----------



## sqAree (Sep 29, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-28
> single: 0.68
> 
> Time List:
> ...



17HTM is optimal.


----------



## rebucato314 (Oct 2, 2016)

Weird 2x2 scramble

R' F2 U F2 R2 U2 F' U2 R'

4 corners are twisted


----------



## Cale S (Oct 2, 2016)

Quinson said:


> Weird 2x2 scramble
> 
> R' F2 U F2 R2 U2 F' U2 R'
> 
> 4 corners are twisted



y x' R F2 (F R U R' U' R U R' U' F') F2 R' 

with cancellations: R F' R U R' U' R U R' U' F R'


----------



## turtwig (Oct 4, 2016)

B' L' F' R B D' R' D R F2 U2 B U2 F2 D2 R2 B' 

7 moves Xxcross lol


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 5, 2016)

turtwig said:


> B' L' F' R B D' R' D R F2 U2 B U2 F2 D2 R2 B'
> 
> 7 moves Xxcross lol



5 moves*

y x // inspection
U' (l' R') U L F' // xxcross
U' F2 r U2 r' // F2L3
R U R' U' R U R2' F R F' // F2L4
U' R' U2 R U R' z R2 U R' D R U' R' // PLL


----------



## mjm (Oct 7, 2016)

R' F2 R U2 R F2 U2 R' U2

Some lol 2x2 as always:
x
U' R2 U' B2 R2 U2


----------



## mjm (Oct 7, 2016)

ALSO: if anyone ever wants a compendium of lolscrambles, see these 32 solves apparently (couldn't do any more right now, sadly) with Ortega and ez CLLs

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-7
solves/total: 32/32

single
best: 1.46
worst: 5.94

mean of 3
current: 3.11 (σ = 0.15)
best: 2.29 (σ = 0.93)

avg of 5
current: 3.22 (σ = 0.08)
best: 2.67 (σ = 0.52)

avg of 12
current: 3.48 (σ = 0.36)
best: 2.98 (σ = 0.75)

Average: 3.35 (σ = 0.63)
Mean: 3.37

Time List:


Spoiler: Scrambles



1. 3.80 F2 U F' R U2 R' U' F' U 
2. 3.45 F R U2 R' F R U F' U' 
3. 4.80 F2 U' F2 U R' F' R U2 R' U' 
4. 2.08 R' F2 R U2 R F2 U2 R' U2 
5. 3.15 F2 U F U' F2 U2 R F' R2 
6. 4.03 U R' F2 R F2 U' R' F R' U' 
7. 1.99 F' U R F2 U R2 F' R' F2 
8. 5.94 F' R' F R' U F R2 U2 R' 
9. 3.04 U' F' U2 F2 R F2 R' U2 R' 
10. 3.62 F U' R2 U F' U2 F' U2 R U' 
11. 2.60 F R2 F U' R F' R F R' 
12. 2.17 R U' R U2 R' F' R U2 R 
13. 3.21 U2 R' U2 R U' R2 F2 U' F 
14. 3.92 F' R' F R F' R' U' F2 R' 
15. 1.46 R F' R U2 F2 R U2 F' U2 
16. 3.28 U R' F' U R F U' F U 
17. 2.11 R F2 U' R2 U F R2 U' F2 
18. 4.47 F' U2 R' F U F' U' F2 U' 
19. 3.68 U2 R2 F' R F' U R' U2 F2 
20. 2.90 R2 U F2 U' R2 U' R F R 
21. 4.07 U' R U' R2 U' F U F' U' 
22. 3.86 F2 R U2 F' R' F U R U' 
23. 3.02 R' F R F R U2 R' U2 R 
24. 3.66 U' R F U2 R2 F U R U' 
25. 3.81 R2 F U2 R' F' R U2 R' F' 
26. 3.16 R' U2 F2 U R' F2 U2 R U2 R2 
27. 3.53 F U2 F' U2 F U R' F U2 
28. 4.47 R' F' U F' R2 U F U2 F2 
29. 3.27 F' U2 R' F2 U2 F U2 R' U2 
30. 3.12 U R' U2 R2 U' F U F U 
31. 2.95 F R' F' U2 R2 U' F' R U 
32. 3.24 U2 R' U R2 F' U R' F2 U'


----------



## turtwig (Oct 9, 2016)

1. 8.70 U' R' F U2 D R' B D R2 U2 F' R2 B L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 10, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-10
single: 15.64

Time List:
1. 15.63 (0, -4)/(-2, 1)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -2)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-2, 0)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 10, 2016)

haha 
0.75 R F' R2 U' R' U F R2 U'


----------



## Cale S (Oct 10, 2016)

L B U B2 L B2 D2 B U' D' L' U R2 U2 D' F2 U L2 F2

from the /r/cubers weekly competition


----------



## Berd (Oct 11, 2016)

D2 Fw R2 B Bw' Rw' Lw2 L2 U Lw' Uw' U' Rw2 R Uw L' Fw' Lw2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw Rw B2 Fw' Rw' B2 D' Dw2 U2 Rw Uw2 D' U' L' Uw' L2 Fw Dw2 L Bw Lw2 Dw2 Bw' U2 Lw' D2 B' D Lw' D2 Lw U Rw' Uw Lw2 B2 Bw2 L2 Bw2

5x5 yellow center 2/3 solved haha.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm a bit late to the party, but...


turtwig said:


> B' L' F' R B D' R' D R F2 U2 B U2 F2 D2 R2 B'
> 
> 7 moves Xxcross lol


@PenguinsDontFly What do you make of this scramble?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 13, 2016)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> I'm a bit late to the party, but...
> 
> @PenguinsDontFly What do you make of this scramble?


4.32 stackmatted haha, easiest scramble I have ever seen. 
y x 
U' R' M' U R' F R2 U R' U' r U r' U
L' U R U' L U r' 
U' M U2 M' U M U2 M' U2 M'


----------



## Jbacboy (Oct 14, 2016)

U' L R U' R' U' L' R' l' r' b' u
ok


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 14, 2016)

wow that's 7.17 TPS @PenuinsDontFly


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 14, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> U' L R U' R' U' L' R' l' r' b' u
> ok


2.79
the only thing keeping that from sub-2 was all the tips...


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 14, 2016)

turtwig said:


> 1. 8.70 U' R' F U2 D R' B D R2 U2 F' R2 B L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2


7.96 full step too...
Yeah I can see why a roux solver would do good on that scramble...


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 14, 2016)

oooh, not bad for anybody that can see far-ish into their solve... Easy Cross+first pair As well as an OLL skip=easily sub-10
1. 9.43 U2 F2 R' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U B' F2 D' L D' U2 R B'
In hindsight it really wasn't that easy, I just got a nice time on it...

EDIT: now this scramble actually belongs here... 2 move cross
1. 10.78 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 F R F' D2 F L2 D F D B' U'

EDIT 2: 2.63 L' U R B U B' R L' r' what is up with all these easy scrambles?!?!?

EDIT 3: OMG 2.96 1 more easy scramble and I'll eat my foot...U R B' R B L B' L' B b'


----------



## AlphaSheep (Oct 16, 2016)

Prisma just gave me the stupidest pyraminx scramble I've ever seen.
R U L U' L R' L b l'


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 16, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> Prisma just gave me the stupidest pyraminx scramble I've ever seen.
> R U L U' L R' L b l'


1.81 on that scramble, it wasn't very finger tricky but still easy...


----------



## AlphaSheep (Oct 16, 2016)

Lol... Prisma is giving weird scrambles today. Two more:
U' L' U L U R U' R' u
R' L' B' b r' l' u'


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 16, 2016)

1 move cross+ 2 free pairs lol. LL was really unlucky though

1. 6.82 L2 U2 L2 F U2 B' D2 L2 F R2 B2 R B2 L' U' B F2 L2 U2 L F


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 16, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> 1 move cross+ 2 free pairs lol. LL was really unlucky though
> 
> 1. 6.82 L2 U2 L2 F U2 B' D2 L2 F R2 B2 R B2 L' U' B F2 L2 U2 L F


8.92 I clearly didn't get the same LL as you...


----------



## BenBergen (Oct 16, 2016)

14.51 R2 D2 B' L2 B' D2 F U2 L2 R2 F' U B U2 L R2 B2 L2 D L2

White cross skip + a free pair
Got nervous and screwed this solve up pretty badly though


----------



## Torch (Oct 17, 2016)

lolcstimer


----------



## Dash Lambda (Oct 17, 2016)

I just got this scramble from a random state generator...
U2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D F U' L2 F L' B' L' F' D' R'


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Oct 17, 2016)

Torch said:


> View attachment 7047 lolcstimer



Does cstimer not check for solutions less than four moves?


----------



## hagner (Oct 17, 2016)

R2 F2 B2 R B L' B2 R' F U L2 D2 B2 R2 L' U2 F2 R D2 B2

y´D R L´ F2

x2 y´ U R U´ R´
y2 R U´ R´
L´ U L
y U´ F´ U´ F U2 R U´ R´

fw R U R´ U´ fw´ U F R U R´ U´ R U R´ U´ R U R´ U´ F´

U´ M2 uw´ M´ uw2 M´ uw´ M2 

55 moves
13.36


----------



## Berd (Oct 17, 2016)

L2 D2 F' R2 D2 F2 R2 F D2 F2 R2 D' R D' B2 D' R B D R2

2 move EoLine (wca orientation).


----------



## tx789 (Oct 18, 2016)

U' B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 D' R' D' F' D' R2 F2 U' L D F' D' 

4 Move X-cross on white and easy F2L.


----------



## asacuber (Oct 19, 2016)

2x2 lolscrambles at RCPO
R1 scramble 4
R' F R U2 R U' F' U2 R2 U' F' 1.42

Finals 1st scramble
U' R2 F U' F U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 2.78

Can you spot the solutions?


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 19, 2016)

tx789 said:


> U' B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 D' R' D' F' D' R2 F2 U' L D F' D'
> 
> 4 Move X-cross on white and easy F2L.


7.89 full step


----------



## sqAree (Oct 21, 2016)

R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B L2 D2 B L' B2 D F R2 B R F' D2 F2

Anyone CFOP or @PenguinsDontFly.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Oct 22, 2016)

I got the scramble in comp: L' B' R' B' U B' L R L U' L u' l r b'
It was the last scramble in Drew's 2.48 former WR average and I got 2.766. Here is a video of it: 




I also got this at home: R L R' B' r' u'




It is my current PB. I got it on camera because I was filming a bunch of solves that morning for a MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx review.


----------



## James Hake (Oct 22, 2016)

2x2 scramble from qq timer
last scramble: R F R U2 F R U' R' U'


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost Cuber said:


> I got the scramble in comp: L' B' R' B' U B' L R L U' L u' l r b'
> It was the last scramble in Drew's 2.48 former WR average and I got 2.766. Here is a video of it:
> 
> 
> ...



The second one isn't comp legal because it is 6 moves


----------



## asacuber (Oct 23, 2016)

5. (1.68) F' U R2 U2 R2 U R F U'

Spot the 6 move solution

E: lolskoob

5. (1.80) B L R L U L' R L'

spot the 6 move (illegal ikr) solution


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Oct 23, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> The second one isn't comp legal because it is 6 moves


Skewb solves need to be 7 moves but Pyra is only 6


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Skewb solves need to be 7 moves but Pyra is only 6


Just checked the regs. I was pretty sure it was 7 lol.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Oct 23, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Just checked the regs. I was pretty sure it was 7 lol.


So is it 6 or 7?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost Cuber said:


> So is it 6 or 7?


Quote from the regs: Pyraminx: The (random) state must require at least 6 moves to solve.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Oct 23, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Quote from the regs: Pyraminx: The (random) state must require at least 6 moves to solve.


 Okay, thanks. I was really worried there for a minute!


----------



## James Hake (Oct 24, 2016)

pyraminx scramble generated by qqtimer. its 7 moves to solve
L' U' R U R L B R l' r b' u'


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Oct 24, 2016)

Ok... I'm pretty awful at pyraminx, but I'm pretty sure this scramble is rediculous.
R U R L' R' L R' U'


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Oct 24, 2016)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> Ok... I'm pretty awful at pyraminx, but I'm pretty sure this scramble is rediculous.
> R U R L' R' L R' U'


It's decent but I get something easier at least 1 in 10 solves


----------



## oliviervlcube (Oct 26, 2016)

Skewb: 4 moves LOL 
2.163 R' L' B' L' R' L' R B'

1st of the Netherlands, unfortunately it's a DNF because of the 4 moves


----------



## Neil_Northway (Oct 30, 2016)

Any weird scrambles for 3x3x3?


----------



## Torch (Oct 30, 2016)

R' U' F U' F' R' U2 R' U'

1st 4 mover I've gotten, 1.19 cuz I don't TPS


----------



## Torch (Nov 8, 2016)

2.06 U R2 U F' U R F' R U2

Weird solution:
z R//Setup to sune
R U R' U R U2 R'//Sune
U2 R' U//Fix stuff


----------



## hagner (Nov 10, 2016)

U B L U' B R2 U' L2 R2 F L2 B' F' L' U L2 B U2 R' D' 
FMC week 150 on https://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~dadams/fmc/
(user: hagnercuber)

y2 U' F' B2 L U' L F2 R B U B' L U L' U2 y L' U' L U L' U' L2 y' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2

this was amazing. i avg 50+ and got a sub 40 wtf

y2 U' F' B2 L U' // 1x2x2 and red/yellow
L F2 // insert red/yellow and 1x2x2
R B U B' // insert orange/yellow and green/orange pair
L U L' // green/red pair
U2 y L' U' L U L' U' L2 // last pair oll skip and cancellation in yperm
y R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'// yperm
U2 //AUF


----------



## Torch (Nov 14, 2016)

1. (5.52) U R' U' L R U' R U L' l r'
2. 4.72 U B R L' U L' R' L l
3. 4.14 U B' U' R U B' R' B
4. (3.48) U' B U R' B' L' U L'
5. 4.61 L R L' U B' U B R u

Only 4 tips turned over an average of 5


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Nov 14, 2016)

Torch said:


> 1. (5.52) U R' U' L R U' R U L' l r'
> 2. 4.72 U B R L' U L' R' L l
> 3. 4.14 U B' U' R U B' R' B
> 4. (3.48) U' B U R' B' L' U L'
> ...


----------



## oliviervlcube (Nov 14, 2016)

Torch said:


> 1. (5.52) U R' U' L R U' R U L' l r'
> 2. 4.72 U B R L' U L' R' L l
> 3. 4.14 U B' U' R U B' R' B
> 4. (3.48) U' B U R' B' L' U L'
> ...



I used LBL and I got my 2nd best ao5  Wasn't warmed up at all lol 


1. 7.015 
2. (10.397) 
3. 5.477 
4. 4.494 
5. (4.340) 
*= 5.662*


----------



## oliviervlcube (Nov 15, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Quote from the regs: Pyraminx: The (random) state must require at least 6 moves to solve.


Do the tips count? So is *U R' B' L l r *legal?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 15, 2016)

Yeah


----------



## asacuber (Nov 15, 2016)

lol

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-15
single: 0.87

Time List:
1. 0.87 U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R U'


----------



## hagner (Nov 16, 2016)

B2 L D2 B2 R U2 R' B2 R' B L2 D2 L B' L U' L B R2

got 16.68
(pbao1000:20.85)

so much built already i think this could be very low in fmc. plz try someone cuz i suck.


----------



## TDM (Nov 17, 2016)

U L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U' L' R' D' B2 U B' D' B L' U2
Solved 2x2.



Spoiler: 17 moves to ZBLL (speedsolve)



y R' D U R D'
y L U L'
F' U' F r' F r
U2 R U R'



V perm and only two solves warmup, but still got 7.01.


----------



## hagner (Nov 17, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-17
avg of 5: 18.03

Time List:
1. 18.00 L2 R2 D2 F' U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R' U' F U' L' B U B2 R' D2 
2. 18.01 R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F R2 F U2 B2 R B2 D R' B F L F' L U2 
3. (18.00) D2 B F L2 F R2 U2 F' U2 L2 U R' B' D U2 L' R' D F' L' 
4. 18.07 R' D' R2 L2 F U2 L2 U L2 B' U2 R2 L2 F B' L2 D2 B' U2 R' 
5. (18.08) F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D R2 B2 U F U R' D U2 B' R B F' R'

wtf cstimer?! 18.0x?! on all in ao5?!


----------



## TDM (Nov 18, 2016)

R2 U' B2 D' B2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R' D2 L' U' B' R' D2 R2 U2 L'
Got a 28 move solve on this, but with no warmup, so I only got a 11.



Spoiler: Solution



x2 D' L' F' U2 x // FB (4/4)
l U l U l2 U' l // SB (7/11)
U x u' L U L' x' U' L' U L S // CLLEO (10/21)
U2 M U2 M U' M2 U' // LSE (7/28)


----------



## Cale S (Nov 19, 2016)

(0, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (6, -3) / (-1, -4) / (3, -5) / (6, -3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0)

1 move CSparity, 1 move OBL


----------



## James Hake (Nov 20, 2016)

more 2x2 lolscrambles from cstimer
R2 F2 R U2 R2 F U2 R2 U'
x' y' R' U R U2 R2

U R2 U' R2 U2 F U2 R2 U2
y' x2 R U' R2 U'


----------



## Oatch (Nov 21, 2016)

cstimer sure does make some 2x2 lolscrambles:
F' R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2

x2 R U2 R' U //4 HTM


----------



## Cale S (Nov 24, 2016)

B' R' U' L B R' B' R U

U perm minus one move


----------



## oliviervlcube (Nov 24, 2016)

Pyraminx already got the "V" LOL 1. 
U L U' R U L' U' R r'


----------



## Cale S (Nov 24, 2016)

U' L' B' R' B' R L B' l


----------



## oliviervlcube (Nov 24, 2016)

Cale S said:


> U' L' B' R' B' R L B' l


LOL 4 move solution


----------



## Cale S (Nov 25, 2016)

got this while doing LSLL scrambles: 
L' R B2 R B2 L R' U' R' U'


----------



## Loiloiloi (Nov 25, 2016)

BenBergen said:


> 14.51 R2 D2 B' L2 B' D2 F U2 L2 R2 F' U B U2 L R2 B2 L2 D L2
> 
> White cross skip + a free pair
> Got nervous and screwed this solve up pretty badly though


What timer gave you this scramble?


----------



## oliviervlcube (Nov 25, 2016)

Cale S said:


> got this while doing LSLL scrambles:
> L' R B2 R B2 L R' U' R' U'


LOL


----------



## BenBergen (Nov 26, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> What timer gave you this scramble?



CS timer. Pretty crazy considering that (if my back of the napkin calculations are correct) a white cross skip is over 10x rarer than a last layer skip.


----------



## asacuber (Nov 26, 2016)

um

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-26
single: 1.84

Time List:
1. 1.84 U L R' L B' L' B R l r'


----------



## oliviervlcube (Nov 26, 2016)

R U B' L B L' U' L l u'

This was easy, but I ****ed up with a +2


----------



## Cale S (Nov 27, 2016)

(6, 2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (3, -3) / (-3, -3) /

CSparity skip, 1 move CO


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Nov 27, 2016)

U R U2 R' F2 U' F' R U' 
2x2 scramble with one face solved


----------



## Berd (Dec 2, 2016)

D2 F' R D' R F' U B2 U D L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 R'

Craziest scramble ever. 1 looked F2L!


----------



## asacuber (Dec 3, 2016)

um

5. 3.76 U L' U L R B L U' l r' b' u'


----------



## asacuber (Dec 4, 2016)

sorry for double post, but this for BLD

L F2 L' U2 R' F2 L' B2 L2 F2 B' D2 R2 U' B' L2 D L' B' U'


----------



## Ianwubby (Dec 6, 2016)

Pyraminx - 3.310 - L B' U B' U' B L' B' r'. PB by like 4 seconds.


----------



## DELToS (Dec 8, 2016)

2x2x2 - R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R F2 R


----------



## Cale S (Dec 8, 2016)

CSparity skip

(4, 0) / (2, -4) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (0, -5) / (3, -3) / (3, -3) / (-1, -3)


----------



## Torch (Dec 13, 2016)

1.51 U' L B L' R L R' B'

PB by over a second


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Dec 14, 2016)

D2 R B2 L' U2 R' B2 R' D2 L' F2 U' L2 F' U L' B2 R' F D' 

Easy XX-Cross on white


----------



## asacuber (Dec 14, 2016)

lol

5. (0.86) F' U2 R' U2 F' R U' F' U'


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 16, 2016)

2.25 U' R L' U B U' R' U u
first solve of the session lol


----------



## asacuber (Dec 17, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> 2.25 U' R L' U B U' R' U u
> first solve of the session lol



What method do you use?


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 17, 2016)

L4E


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 23, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-23
single: 7.79

Time List:
1. 7.78 D2 F' R U F U R' F' L2 F2 R2 U2 D B2 L2 D' R2 U' F2

Go home Cstimer. You're drunk.


----------



## oliviervlcube (Dec 23, 2016)

R2 F' U' R F2 R' F R' U' 2x2 lol


----------



## Ianwubby (Dec 23, 2016)

Torch said:


> 1.51 U' L B L' R L R' B'
> 
> PB by over a second


That wouldn't count as an official scramble; Not only does it undo two moves that it makes, but a legal scramble must require at least 4 moves to solve.


----------



## sqAree (Dec 23, 2016)

Ianwubby said:


> That wouldn't count as an official scramble; Not only does it undo two moves that it makes, but a legal scramble must require at least 4 moves to solve.



You might want to consider it was a Pyra scramble.


----------



## Ianwubby (Dec 24, 2016)

sqAree said:


> You might want to consider it was a Pyra scramble.


Oooooh, that makes more sense. I stand corrected.


----------



## asacuber (Dec 25, 2016)

Dang these scrambles are so lol xD

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-25
avg of 5: 4.51

Time List:
1. (3.28) U L' U B L' B' R' L' l' r' b u 
2. 3.66 L R' L' U' R B L U' l r' b' u' 
3. 4.58 U L B R' B U' R' B' l u 
4. (5.41) U R U B' R' U' B' R u' 
5. 5.28 B U' L' R' B' U' B U' r' b'


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 25, 2016)

Interesting 13 move F2B on the weekly fmc
U2 R2 D2 L B2 D R2 B' U L R' U D B' R2 F L R' D2 B

y L2 D r' F//fb
U2 r U' r' U B' R' B R'//sb


----------



## EmperorZant (Dec 28, 2016)

I got a PB single of 8.40 on 3x3 and I figured I'd share the scramble and solution:

Scramble: L2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 B R2 F R2 B2 D' B R' D2 F L F2 D L R 

z2 y' //inspection
R' B' R U' R D2 //Yellow Cross
y' U R' U R //First Pair
U' L' U' L //Second Pair
U' L U2 L' U L U' L' //Third Pair
U' R U R' //Fourth Pair
U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r //OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //PLL

Only 47 moves, with an easy OLL and J-Perm with no AUF! Pretty lucky.
Ironic because I'm color neutral but I used to solve on Yellow, which is the cross for this solve.


----------



## asacuber (Dec 28, 2016)

ayimao

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-28
single: 0.75

Time List:
1. 0.75 U2 F2 R U2 F' R F R' U'

8 tps


----------



## James Hake (Dec 29, 2016)

2x2
1. 0.79 F' R2 U' R' U F U2 R2 U'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h2f (Dec 29, 2016)

4x4 F' B Rw' L U L2 F' D2 L2 Rw' Fw2 R' Rw Fw2 Uw2 D2 L' Fw L' D' R D' Rw2 B' L' Uw' L2 F' D2 R2 Fw' L Rw2 R B2 U D L2 U2 R

White center and 3/4 of yellow center and ready one dedge of cross. I did 52.10 on it when my ao100 is around 1:15.


----------



## EmperorZant (Dec 31, 2016)

F' U L' D' F L2 B L' B2 F D F R2 L D2 L2 D F D2 R L' D U R D
Got this on iiTimer; if you did a D, the yellow corners would be solved.


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2017)

L F2 D F' L U2 B2 L U' F2 B R2 B R2 U2 B' R2 F2 R2 F2

8 move F2B:
B' U' M2 U x U R U' r

20 move solve:
B' U' M2 U x // FB
U R U2 R U' R' U2 R // SB cancelled into CMLL+force 4-flip (8/12)
U M' U2 M2 U M U2 M' // LSE (8/12)


----------



## Torch (Jan 2, 2017)

2.54 U L U R' L R L U' l' r' b' u'

PB for 4-tip scramble


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 2, 2017)

Ah, silly pyra

U L U B' U' B L' U r b u

Got this while warming up for the weekly comp. Got like a ~5.8 on it cause I suck


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 2, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-2
single: 8.28

Time List:
1. 8.28 R2 F2 U F2 U L2 U L2 F2 L2 U' F' L2 F2 L' R2 U' R' D' U2 L


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 3, 2017)

normal-ish OH single

20.12 B2 R' F2 R B2 L' D2 L R2 U2 B' U B F U2 R F2 U' B

But with a solved 2x2x2
Unfortunately, I do white bottom, and ZZ, so I had to do a weird y F M' U M y F U F EOLine, which was pretty strange.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jan 3, 2017)

I have a list that I keep, 
3 move eoline: U2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U' B' L2 B F' U R D' L' U

Almost done Roux block: 
L B2 L' B' U D2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 F2 B2 D' L2 D F2 D' B2 F'

Random: U2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 B R2 F D L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L B2 F' D'

Easy FMC or you could just use Petrus: 
D F2 R2 D' R2 U L2 D' U' F D' R D' F2 D' U' R2 U F

3x1x1: 
D F2 R2 D' R2 U L2 D' U' F D' R D' F2 D' U' R2 U F

3x1x1: U D2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 B' F' R2 U' R D' R F2 R' D2 L2 F

Easy petrus block from Cubecast 3-5: D B2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D' R2 U B R' F' U L2 B R B' U' L

Lel EO-Line: U R' U2 B2 R' D F L B' F D' F' L' D' B' B' F U2

Blocks: L B2 D B' R2 D B D L' U' R2 U B2 R2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U2

Easy BLD: R2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 B R' B' F L2 F' U R' B2 U

2x2x1: F L2 U2 L D2 F2 L F2 R F2 R' U2 B' L2 R2 U' R F2 R' F'

3x1x1: D2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 R' B2 R U2 L' F U B2 D2 L R' D2 R' F2

2x2x1: U R' U R2 B L' U2 D' F L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 D' F2

Did a handscramble and got this EO-Line: B2 L R B2 R U' B2 U' L' D L R2 U R' D' R U B'

Use for BLD: U R2 B2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 F U F' U2 B2 L2

2x2x1: R2 B2 L' F2 D2 B2 F2 R U' B' D' B F2 U2 F2 U F' R'

1x3x3: F' B' D F2 B D' F' L D' F R2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 B'


----------



## asacuber (Jan 5, 2017)

3x3



1. (9.81)
05/01/2017 11:22:09 AM
U2 L2 B R2 B D2 B L2 R2 B R2 D B2 U' R' B2 D' U L D'
Double x cross on white


----------



## CubingGenius (Jan 5, 2017)

B2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 D L2 D R2 D' R' D R' B F' U2 L2 D' B2 F'

I used ZZ for the solve, but I went back and solved F2L+EO in 23 moves using CFOP.

x2 y D2 U R' L2
U' L'
u' R U R' u
R' U R U2 y L' U' L
U R' F R F'


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jan 5, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Ah, silly pyra
> 
> U L U B' U' B L' U r b u
> 
> Got this while warming up for the weekly comp. Got like a ~5.8 on it cause I suck



Haha I got a 1.76 with that scramble


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jan 5, 2017)

Torch said:


> 2.54 U L U R' L R L U' l' r' b' u'
> 
> PB for 4-tip scramble



I got a 2.18 with that, prob my pb for 4-tip aswell.


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jan 6, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-5

Time List:
1. 22.99 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' L2 F' D' U B' U R' B' D' U2 L2

This completely solves the white cross and correctly place the edges! What are the chances


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 6, 2017)

GoldCubes29 said:


> This completely solves the white cross and correctly place the edges!



Well if the edges weren't correctly placed it wouldn't be solved and it's not _completely_ solved anyway since it's one move off.

But yeah it's a nice cross...


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jan 6, 2017)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-5
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 22.99 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' L2 F' D' U B' U R' B' D' U2 L2
> ...


Wow, I haven't even had any cross made in a scramble, let alone with the edges permuted correctly! :confused:
Lucky


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 6, 2017)

What is the 3x3 scramble even (I got a 6, but had a horrible LL)

U2 R' B2 L' B2 F2 L' R' B' D2 U L R2 B2 U' B' F' D2


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jan 6, 2017)

I just found a 6 move 2x2 solve, F R' F U2 F' R F' R' U


----------



## DhruvA (Jan 6, 2017)

R U' R' 2x2 scramble
Got .38


----------



## gateway cuber (Jan 6, 2017)

DhruvA said:


> R U' R' 2x2 scramble
> Got .38


not comp legal... once I got a U2 R' solution from a full length scramble obviously doesn't count.


----------



## Torch (Jan 6, 2017)

L2 B2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 U' R2 D2 L' D' B' F R' U' L' D' B2 R U2

What on earth is this


----------



## biscuit (Jan 6, 2017)

Torch said:


> L2 B2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 U' R2 D2 L' D' B' F R' U' L' D' B2 R U2
> 
> What on earth is this



A J perm off of corners solved. There was a scramble like this at Mega Minnesota.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 6, 2017)

biscuit said:


> A J perm off of corners solved. There was a scramble like this at Mega Minnesota.


The A perm is shorter


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 6, 2017)

Torch said:


> L2 B2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 U' R2 D2 L' D' B' F R' U' L' D' B2 R U2
> 
> What on earth is this


Minh Thai's wet dream


----------



## DhruvA (Jan 7, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> not comp legal... once I got a U2 R' solution from a full length scramble obviously doesn't count.


Ikr
It was weird.


----------



## JanW (Jan 7, 2017)

Generated by csTimer, XCross with a U-perm:

D2 F2 L' F2 L' F2 L2 U2 R' D2 R' F D' R2 B L2 F' L2 F'


----------



## vm70 (Jan 8, 2017)

I generated some practice scrambles for FMC (with WCA TNoodle Timer) a while back and I got this super lucky one:
R' U' F L D2 L' B2 R F2 U2 B2 R U' R B R U' R F U F2 U2 B R' U' F
Look at that huge line going from yellow all the way to red. This is probably an amazing starting point for anyone who knows ZZ. The only problem? I suck at ZZ; EO+Line is just too darn annoying.
I skipped it and went to the next one, so go ahead and solve it if you want.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jan 9, 2017)

UR6+ DR0+ DL0+ UL2+ U3- R6+ D0+ L4- ALL0+ y2 U1- R1+ D3- L3+ ALL1+ DR

From chaotimer, such a nice solve all around.


----------



## vm70 (Jan 11, 2017)

Loiloiloi said:


> UR6+ DR0+ DL0+ UL2+ U3- R6+ D0+ L4- ALL0+ y2 U1- R1+ D3- L3+ ALL1+ DR


I've never seen that format for a scramble. What puzzle is it?


----------



## biscuit (Jan 11, 2017)

vm70 said:


> I've never seen that format for a scramble. What puzzle is it?



Clock.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jan 11, 2017)

I got an official 1.98 on 2x2. I don't know the scramble, but just do a T-Perm and then U with red on top and green in front.
Video:


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jan 11, 2017)

lol that's ridicilous lol


----------



## AwesomeARC (Jan 13, 2017)

*6.66* 3x3 PB Single.

Scramble (Green on front, white on top): D R2 F2 U F2 D L2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 B R' F L2 F' D' L' B F R'

Solution Applied:
x2 y //inspection
R' F L B D2 //x-cross
R U' R' //2nd F2L Pair
L U L' //3rd F2L Pair
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' //4th F2L Pair (OLL Skip!)
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 //PLL

If you don't try this scramble right at this moment, my PB will haunt you forever!


----------



## Bubtore (Jan 13, 2017)

Cubelonia 2x2 Final, pretty much the easiest round I've seen ...

1. U' R F R U' F U' R2 U2 R' U2
z y' U2 F L2 U' L R U R' U2 - 9 moves

2. R U R' U' F U R2 U2 R' U F
z x' U2 L' U L F2 L2 U2 - 7 moves

3. R' U' R2 U' F U2 F R U2 R' U
z2 F U F' U R U' R2 F R2 U' R' U - 12 moves
or z' y2 U2 R2 U' x' U' L F' U L' U' L2 U - 11 moves
or x y' R' U R' U R' U' R U R' U' - 10 moves

4. U R' F2 R U R' U F U2 R U2
y U2 R U R' U' R U' R' U - 9 moves
or y U R' U2 R' U2 R U2 - 7 moves

5. R' U F' U' F U' R2 F' U' R2 F
z' y2 L U' L' U L U' R U' R2 F R2 U' R' - 13 moves
or x y2 U' R2 U' y' R2 U' R' U R2 U2 - 9 moves


----------



## CubingGenius (Jan 13, 2017)

vm70 said:


> I generated some practice scrambles for FMC (with WCA TNoodle Timer) a while back and I got this super lucky one:
> R' U' F L D2 L' B2 R F2 U2 B2 R U' R B R U' R F U F2 U2 B R' U' F
> Look at that huge line going from yellow all the way to red. This is probably an amazing starting point for anyone who knows ZZ. The only problem? I suck at ZZ; EO+Line is just too darn annoying.
> I skipped it and went to the next one, so go ahead and solve it if you want.



It's quite good; the EOline took 5 moves to make, which is quite good compared to normal. Keep in mind though, having the line done before EO is not always a good thing.


----------



## Torch (Jan 14, 2017)

U' L U' B' U B L' U l' r'

Welp, never beating that.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 14, 2017)

cool

R' U R L' B L B L

skoob


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jan 16, 2017)

L' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 R' D' B R2 B' L B' D' B' F2 L

(White on top green in front) Wow  look at those orange bars. R U2 will make an 2/3 orange layer and has easy x cross to make but I am not color neutral or Sub 20 so fast people try that scramble out and tell me what you got 

EDIT: Generated by ChaoTimer


----------



## TDM (Jan 17, 2017)

D2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 R' U L F' D L2 F2 D F2

x2 D' R' F U L U' L' (D2 U') R U' R' // X-Cross+pair (F2L-2 skip) (11/11)
U2 R' U R // F2L-3 (4/15)
U L' U L U' L' U L // F2L-4 (8/23)
U' y' l' U R // OLL (4/27)
U' (R2 x) F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 // PLL (11/38)


----------



## Matheus (Jan 18, 2017)

5.42 D2 U B2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U B2 U' R D' U2 F2 U' L F L' D' F'

z y' 
x-cross: R2 F U' R' U R D' 
F2L#2+#3: y' U R U' R2 U R 
F2L#4: y' U R U' R' U R U R'
OLL: F R' F' R U R U R' U' R U' R' 
PLL: U2

34 moves / 5.42 = 6.27 tps


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jan 18, 2017)

1. 1.894 U L R B L U L' B' l r' b'

Didn't see that coming, PB with 0.7 seconds


----------



## Mistermist (Jan 18, 2017)

I've gotten a really easy scramble:

scramble: L' U R2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L' B' R F2 U B F R D (green in front white on top.)

reconstruction (might be wrong lol): 
Inspection: y
Cross: D R' U2 F2
1st Pair: U2 R U' R'
2nd Pair: U' R' U2 R y U L U L'
3rd Pair: R U R'
4th Pair: y U2 R U R' U' R U R'
Oll: r' U2 (R U R' U) r
Pll: U2 [R U R' F'] {[R U R' U'] [R' F] [R2 U' R'] U'} U2


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 19, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-19
avg of 5: 8.42

Time List:
1. 7.91 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 F D' L B' L' R F D' L'
2. (7.57) R2 U2 B D2 B2 U2 B' R2 B D2 B' R F2 R' F L2 D' R2 D B
3. 8.04 R' D2 U' F2 D B2 F2 U' L2 D R2 B R' B2 F' D' L2 U2 F2 L2
4. (9.65) F U2 R2 U2 R B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' U' R' D' B' L U2 R2 U
5. 9.29 L B2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 F D' B' R B' R' B2 R'
A few lolscrambles in my PB Ao5


----------



## Carl La Hood (Jan 19, 2017)

Super easy Pyraminx scramble

L U' L' U B' U B U' l' r' 

1.125 seconds - around 8 TPS
Even though its an easy scramble it still doesn't beat my 1.073 pb lol
Generated by ChaoTimer


----------



## winniethe2 (Jan 19, 2017)

3. 9.50 D R2 B2 D L2 U R2 B2 D U R F D' B2 L2 F D'


----------



## asacuber (Jan 19, 2017)

Carl La Hood said:


> L' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 R' D' B R2 B' L B' D' B' F2 L
> 
> (White on top green in front) Wow  look at those orange bars. R U2 will make an 2/3 orange layer and has easy x cross to make but I am not color neutral or Sub 20 so fast people try that scramble out and tell me what you got
> 
> EDIT: Generated by ChaoTimer



8.77 fullstep


----------



## GearHead2004 (Jan 19, 2017)

I once had a scramble from cstimer and the white cross was already solved, don't remember the scramble tho it was a while ago


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 22, 2017)

1. 6.97 L U2 L' B' R2 U' B R' L2 U R2 F B L2 B U2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 

x z' B' D2 U2 R' U2 R' //Xcross
y U2 R U R'//wtf
y U2 R U R'//is
y U2 R U R'//this
U R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D U' R' U' R U R U R U' R//some inefficient zbll


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jan 25, 2017)

broke the world record easily with Pyra lol 

1. 1.130 L U' R' U' R B U' L' r


----------



## asacuber (Jan 27, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> What is the 3x3 scramble even (I got a 6, but had a horrible LL)
> 
> U2 R' B2 L' B2 F2 L' R' B' D2 U L R2 B2 U' B' F' D2



ikr this is old, but I got a six move oll and u perm. F2L was godly lol. Sub pb with 2nd attempt


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 29, 2017)

F' B2 U F' B R' U' F R F B2 R2 U2 B2 L' U2 R B2 U2 B2 R2

Got this scramble during a 3x3 session, looks interesting for BLD! 4 corners solved!


----------



## VenomCubing (Jan 29, 2017)

I don't remember what the scramble was, but I got a really nice 2x2 scramble. I solved it with L' U' L R U R'.


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 1, 2017)

29 HTM pseudo speedsolve, scramble from /r/cubers Discord.

R2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U R2 F2 B L' B' L U R F2 L2 F L

z2 // Inspection
D' R B' D R' F' U R // XXcross + setup pair
U2 L U L' // third pair
y U R U2 R' U R' F R F' // fourth pair
U l U2 L' U' L U' l' // OLL

ACN


----------



## James Hake (Feb 2, 2017)

easy pyra scroomble

L' U B U' B' R U' L' l u

U L R' L u' l'


----------



## James Hake (Feb 2, 2017)

(0, 5)/(1, -5)/(-3, 0)/(5, -1)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(6, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -5)

CS(P) skip

y2
-2,0 / -3,0 /
6,3 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -2,1 / -4,-1 /
0,4 / 3,0 / -3,0 / 3,0 / -3,0 /
1,3 / -1,-1 / -5,1 / -1,-1 / 0,4 / 6,0 / 6,0 /


----------



## asacuber (Feb 4, 2017)

is there anything special in these scrambles?

U R U2 R' U2 R F R U' R' F'
R' U' R2 U2 R' U R' U' R2 F2 U'
F U2 F R U R' U2 R U' R U2


----------



## asacuber (Feb 4, 2017)

skewb:

R U L' B' R' U L' B


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 6, 2017)

for squeeb: U' R U L' R' U L' U' R
time was 2.83, 6.01 TPS


----------



## Cale S (Feb 8, 2017)

(3, -4) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, -2) / (4, -2)


----------



## Ksh13 (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice centers

B L' F2 Uw F U2 R2 F' L U' R L2 D' L D2 L D2 L' Uw' Fw2 B' F Uw U' B F L' Uw' B2 L F' Uw F' Uw' R' F2 L' Fw2 Uw' D'


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 8, 2017)

I had two really easy 2x2 scrambles one after the other! The first one is only two moves, and the second is only three!
The scrambles are: 

U' D R U2 D2 L' F' B2 U' D'

B2 U2 F2 D2 U F2 B2 U R L2


----------



## Cale S (Feb 8, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> I had two really easy 2x2 scrambles one after the other! The first one is only two moves, and the second is only three!
> The scrambles are:
> 
> U' D R U2 D2 L' F' B2 U' D'
> ...



What scrambler is that?

A random state scrambler should be used if you want accurate scrambles, and 2x2 scramblers don't use B, D, or L moves 

U' D or U2 D2 doesn't do anything, D2 U F2 B2 U doesn't do anything


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 8, 2017)

This is the scrambler: https://ruwix.com/puzzle-scramble-generator/
Those were the only two that I've ever gotten that were like that.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 9, 2017)

tf is this:

D U' F2 D' R2 D F2 L2 B' U2 L D2 R2 U' F D U B2


----------



## EmperorZant (Feb 10, 2017)

R F2 D2 L' F2 D2 F2 L' D2 U2 R' D F' R2 F U F U L2 R'

Unsurprisingly got a 10.68 on this piece of work


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 13, 2017)

4 mover (would've been faster if i had finger tricked better)
35. 0.72 U' F2 U2 R F' R2 U F2 R2


----------



## Ksh13 (Feb 13, 2017)

gateway cuber said:


> 4 mover (would've been faster if i had finger tricked better)
> 35. 0.72 U' F2 U2 R F' R2 U F2 R2


What was the solution?


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 14, 2017)

From qq -

R F U R U F' U' R' U'

lol


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 14, 2017)

1. 7.99 U F2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D' F' R U2 B2 D2 B' L' U' F' 

easy orange XXcross


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 15, 2017)

Official skewb scramble from Forest City Open 2017

R U' L R' B' R L R' U' L U'

Every color has the exact same solution lol


----------



## asacuber (Feb 15, 2017)

cstimer glitch

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-15
single: 1.66

Time List:
1. 1.65 R' L' B' R' L' B R B


----------



## asacuber (Feb 15, 2017)

when you fail the easiest solve in the history of 5x5:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-15
single: 2:23.93

Time List:
1. 2:23.92 Rw' B Fw D Uw2 Dw2 Rw R2 U' D Uw2 Bw' R' B2 Dw Lw D R' U2 R' U D' Bw2 B L2 Fw2 R2 F' L' D U' Lw F2 Rw Bw' Lw2 Uw' Dw R' Fw' U Uw' Bw2 Rw' D2 R Uw2 F L Lw' Fw2 L Fw' Bw Rw' F' L' B' R' Uw2


----------



## oliviervlcube (Feb 15, 2017)

2 tips + 2-flip with pyra 

L R' B R B' R L' R' l' u


----------



## Cale S (Feb 16, 2017)

first scramble of OH finals at Wisconsin Winter 2017

U' B2 L B' L2 F D' L U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 F'

I had to get it in OH...


----------



## rebucato314 (Feb 16, 2017)

LL SKIP SCRAMBLE
9.648 U R D2 R L B2 L F D2 F2 B2 L' B2 L D2 R2 L F2 D

x2 y2
U' R' F R2 y U R' U' D'
d L' U L
y U2 L' U L
U' R U R' U R U' R'
y R' F R F' U R U' R'
U2

Could be more efficient, but still super lucky


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 17, 2017)

R' U2 F' R' U R2 F


----------



## Cale S (Feb 18, 2017)

this BLD scramble

D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B' L2 F D L R U B' D' F2 D' R' B' D'

3 twisted corners + 4 flipped edges


----------



## TDM (Feb 19, 2017)

Probably my fastest ever F2B. Skipped one of the pairs.
R' D' R D' R D' B2 D' B L D' F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 U R2 D'

x2 y D L (D2 U) F2 // FB (5/5)
U R U R' U' F R2 F' // SB (8/13)
U' r U' r' U' r U r' U' F' U2 F // CMLLEO (12/25)
U2 M2 U M U2 M U2 // LSE (7/32)

I'm not comfortable with that OLLCP so spent far too long recognising it. The time wasn't even sub-8.


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 19, 2017)

WTF is this?
Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-19
single: 6.71

Time List:
1. 6.71 U2 R B L2 U2 R D F2 R B R2 B' L2 B' U2 B D2 F2 L2 U2


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 21, 2017)

Very easy white xcross+pair

R2 B' F' L2 R2 F' L2 B U2 B' U2 R' B F D' R U' L B


----------



## asacuber (Feb 23, 2017)

imao

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-23
single: 0.77

Time List:
1. 0.77 F' U F U R' F' U' R' U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 24, 2017)

F2 L D2 L D2 L2 B2 L F2 D2 F' U' F' U L' F2 L2 B' L 

y'
F2 U2 F' R' L'//XXcross
U2 R' L U' L' U R//F2L


Wtf


----------



## Odysseus (Feb 27, 2017)

12.65 L2 U' B2 D R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B U' R' U2 R' B' U L2 B R2 U'

x2
L // cross
R' U2 R d' R U' R' // 1st pair
L' U L //2nd pair
y' L U L' U L U' L'// 3rd pair
U L' U2 L U2 L' U L //last pair
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
E-Perm

Stupid E-Perm, maybe COLL would've helped to avoid the E-perm. Any ideas?


----------



## asacuber (Feb 28, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-28
single: 0.91

Time List:
1. 0.91 U' R2 U' F' R U R2 F2 U'
layer+ cancel into antisune= 6 moves only lol

E: olook another 6 mover

Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-28
single: 0.80

Time List:
1. 0.80 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Mar 4, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-3
single: 13.90

Time List:
1. 13.89 B' D2 B U2 R2 B2 U2 B' L2 B2 U' R U F R2 F2 U' F' L2

Cross// z2 y' R' F2 y2 U R' F R U R2
1st Pair// y' U L' U L
2nd Pair// R U' R'
3rd Pair// y R U' R'
4th Pair// y U2 R U2 R' U R U' R'
OLL// [f R U R' U' f] U [F' r U R' U' r' F R]
PLL// U' y [R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U']

Luckiest Full Step Scramble I will get in a long time. Dropped my PB Single from 16 -> 13


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 4, 2017)

L B R B R' L' R B R' (for skewb)
got 2.71, really disappointed I didn't get better

also for skewb: R B' L' U L' B' L'
2.40


----------



## Awder (Mar 5, 2017)

B R U R B2 U B2 R' B' L2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U B2 U2
2x2x2 block


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 5, 2017)

Odysseus said:


> 12.65 L2 U' B2 D R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B U' R' U2 R' B' U L2 B R2 U'
> 
> x2
> L // cross
> ...



After forming the last pair, you had an easy WV case that you could've performed to avoid both OLL and that diag swap


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 6, 2017)

F2 U2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 L2 U2 L' B2 D' R' D R2 D F' L D B2

z2 F D' L F' D' R // Intentional XCross + Accidental XXCross (6) 
U2 L' U L U2 y' R' F R U' F' // F2L 3+4 (10, 16)

8.34 U' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U' F2 L' D2 B U' L2 D2 R2 D2 L

z2 R' D R U2 R F' // XXCross


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 6, 2017)

really short scramble from qqtimer
1. 12.52 B' R2 F U2 F' D' R2 B L F' L B' U2 R'


----------



## CubingGenius (Mar 6, 2017)

D2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 U' F' D B2 D2 B' L U2 F2 U2

Green cross is 2 moves, but with 5 you can preserve a free pair. I don't even use CFOP normally and I got 19.40 with CFOP and 18.42 with ZZ.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 6, 2017)

more skewbbbb
L' R B U' L R L'
got 1.89


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 6, 2017)

8.361 U2 R2 L2 D2 R' F' D B' D' R U' F2 L2 D R2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 D



Spoiler



z2 y // Inspection
U' R' d' R U R B' // XCross (7)
U2 R U' R' // F2L 2 (4, 11)
U' R' U' R U2' R' U R // F2L 3 (8, 19)
y' L' U2 L U L' U' L // F2L 4 (7, 26)
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL (12, 38)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U2' // PLL (9, 47)

alg.cubing


----------



## Karl Ferber (Mar 6, 2017)

I got a 5 move X-Cross on 3x3 into a 3 move pair. The rest of the F2L was normal, but then I got antisune J Perm. PB of 11.01!


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 6, 2017)

Karl Ferber said:


> I got a 5 move X-Cross on 3x3 into a 3 move pair. The rest of the F2L was normal, but then I got antisune J Perm. PB of 11.01!



Care to share the scramble?


----------



## Karl Ferber (Mar 6, 2017)

Rpotts said:


> Care to share the scramble?


Sure. R U' D2 F2 R' B L2 F2 U2 D B2 R' D2


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 6, 2017)

Karl Ferber said:


> Sure. R U' D2 F2 R' B L2 F2 U2 D B2 R' D2


That is a very short scramble, what timer do you use?


----------



## Karl Ferber (Mar 6, 2017)

Rpotts said:


> That is a very short scramble, what timer do you use?


I use qqtimer


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 7, 2017)

9.82 L' B2 F2 R' D2 L' F2 R' U2 R' F2 D F2 D F' R2 D' B2 D2 R B2

y L' U R2 F L2 u' //XXcross
U2 R' U R //F2L-3
U2 B' R' U' R B//F2L+EO

Pretty crazy. This was from qqtimer. Too bad I didn't get a great time on it.

EDIT: less than 10 solves later, I got this weird one. Look at all the yellow on the white face! Nearly a beginner's method F1L skip.  

F2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 R D2 R' F2 U' B' L' F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Doing up some example bld memos and found this ll skip on one of the scrambles I was given

F' U2 F' U2 L2 R2 B U2 F' U2 F2 L' B2 U' R' U' F2 L2 B'

x'
D' R D' R2 L D'//cross
U2 R' U R U R' U' R//f2l1
R U' x' U L' U' M'//f2l2
L' U2 L U' L' U L//f2l3
U' R U' R' U2//llskip lol


----------



## Karl Ferber (Mar 10, 2017)

Check this scramble for 2x2: U R U' F U2 R U R' U2 R2 U2.

First Layer: y2 U' R U R2 U R

Last Layer: U2

I got my PB. 1.976

This was on qqtimer.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Lolwat, red cross
L' F' L F' B U R' F2 U L U2 F2 U2 D R2 U R2


----------



## TDM (Mar 12, 2017)

B L F' R' U' L' F2 U2 R2 B' U' R2 B2 D F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U B2
18 move F2L on white:
x' z' D' L' U' R' U2 x'
y R U' R'
U R' U' R L' U L
y R' U' R


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 30, 2017)

F2 D B2 R2 B2 D U' F2 U L2 U' L F2 L F D' L2 B R2 U' R'

R U2 R U R' d L' U L u' //XXcross
F U F' //F2L-3
U L U2 L' d L' U' L //F2L
F' U' L' U L F U' //LL

Holy hell


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Mar 30, 2017)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> 9.82 L' B2 F2 R' D2 L' F2 R' U2 R' F2 D F2 D F' R2 D' B2 D2 R B2
> 
> y L' U R2 F L2 u' //XXcross
> U2 R' U R //F2L-3
> ...


The number of moves on that solve is sub-UWR for FMC...


----------



## asacuber (Mar 30, 2017)

Cale S said:


> (3, -4) / (4, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, -2) / (4, -2)



holy crap that is beautiful


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 30, 2017)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> The number of moves on that solve is sub-UWR for FMC...


I didn't actually give a solution for the whole solve, just for F2L plus edge orientation. There was nothing notable about the last layer so I didn't bother writing it down. I'm not that good! No UWRs for me


----------



## ClovisKoo (Apr 1, 2017)

D' L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 L' F' D2 R2 B U R2 B' D L'
???


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 7, 2017)

B2 F2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 R' B2 R D2 F' L2 B' U' R' B L2 U F'



Spoiler



z2 R' D' R U' R' B2 R' // F2L-1 (7)


----------



## Ksh13 (Apr 9, 2017)

Um wat

D' B2 F2 R2 B2 L' F2 L B2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 D' B' D' U' R'


----------



## Hammer (Apr 12, 2017)

WTF I got a 10 move first 2 blocks in roux with this scramble:
R' B2 L2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B U2 R' B2 F' L D' B' D2


----------



## Hammer (Apr 12, 2017)

And a 32 move solve with this one:
R' B2 R' U2 L2 D2 F2 R' U2 R B2 D' R' B' F D' U' L F2 L' B2


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 13, 2017)

Skewb R B' R U R' U' L B R
I was so surprised when i got this.


----------



## asacuber (Apr 14, 2017)

damn, cstimer, back at it again with the illegal skewb scrambles!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-14
single: 1.70

Time List:
1. 1.69 L' B' R' B' U R' L R'


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 14, 2017)

L2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 D' U2 L2 F R2 F2 D' U F R' L U2
3-move X-cross. That's pretty nice.


And then my 2x2 pb single U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R
Orient both layers skip: 1-look, 1 alg


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 16, 2017)

3BLD lolscramble (got PB on it) (44.57)
F' R D L' F B' R2 L2 F L D2 R' F2 L D2 L' B2 L' D2 B2


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 17, 2017)

I posted a list I had a while ago, here is the list, just more scrambles added.

easy scrambles:

3 move eoline: U2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U' B' L2 B F' U R D' L' U

Almost done Roux block: 
L B2 L' B' U D2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 F2 B2 D' L2 D F2 D' B2 F'

Random: U2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 B R2 F D L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L B2 F' D'

Easy FMC or you could just use Petrus: 
D F2 R2 D' R2 U L2 D' U' F D' R D' F2 D' U' R2 U F

3x1x1: 
D F2 R2 D' R2 U L2 D' U' F D' R D' F2 D' U' R2 U F

3x1x1: U D2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 B' F' R2 U' R D' R F2 R' D2 L2 F

Easy petrus block from Cubecast 3-5: D B2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D' R2 U B R' F' U L2 B R B' U' L

Lel EO-Line: U R' U2 B2 R' D F L B' F D' F' L' D' B' B' F U2

Blocks: L B2 D B' R2 D B D L' U' R2 U B2 R2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U2

Easy BLD: R2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 B R' B' F L2 F' U R' B2 U

2x2x1: F L2 U2 L D2 F2 L F2 R F2 R' U2 B' L2 R2 U' R F2 R' F'

3x1x1: D2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 R' B2 R U2 L' F U B2 D2 L R' D2 R' F2

2x2x1: U R' U R2 B L' U2 D' F L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 D' F2

Did a handscramble and got this EO-Line: B2 L R B2 R U' B2 U' L' D L R2 U R' D' R U B'

Use for BLD: U R2 B2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 R' B2 F U F' U2 B2 L2

2x2x1: R2 B2 L' F2 D2 B2 F2 R U' B' D' B F2 U2 F2 U F' R'

1x3x3: F' B' D F2 B D' F' L D' F R2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 B'

easy X cross: F L2 D2 B L2 F' L2 B R2 F' L D F' D2 U' F2 L' B2 U2

One layer solved for 2x2: F' U' F2 R' F' U F2 R U'

2x2x1: D' L' U2 R' B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R' B2 R2 D B' L2 F2 U2 L R

Got a easy ZZ solve: L2 D B2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' R2 D L' F R' U2 B U' L R' B2 U2

3 move EO-line: L D' R' U F2 U' B L F U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F D2 B' D'

Easy Roux block: L2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 U2 R' U' F' U' B F U2 L F2

Green Cross solved: L2 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 B D2 F' U2 F' L' B' L D L D' R' F2 L F'

All edges flipped, but still easy solve: U B2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D B2 R' F' U' L' B R D' L D L' F'

1st Cross solved for clock: [UU/dd] U3' [dU/dU] U4' [dd/UU] U5' [Ud/Ud] U5' [dU/UU] U [Ud/UU] U4' [UU/Ud] U6 [UU/dU] U2' [UU/UU] U3 [dd/dd] d2 [UU/dU]


----------



## Underwatercuber (Apr 17, 2017)

31 move possibly most ridiculous scramble ever
Reconstruction
Start orange on front yellow on top
Xcross F D R' L2 F' L'
2nd pair U L U2 L' y L' U L
3rd pair U2 D' R U' R' D
4th pair y U' (R U R' U')3
Ll skip


----------



## YTCuber (Apr 21, 2017)

L' U2 R' D2 R' U B' U2 B2 D2 L2 B L2 U2 B2 L' D' L' B R' F2 L2 (9.86)
L B U' B2 R' //Double XCross
R U R' U2 R U R' //F2L 3
U L' U L U2 F U F' //F2L 4
U2 R' U' R F R F' U R //OLL
G-Perm //PLL

from CubeTimer.io


----------



## DVcuber (Apr 21, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-21
single: 15.680

Time List:
1. 15.680 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 D F2 D F R U' R B' U' L' B D2 L'
I just got a Pll skip. That's my curent PB ( i am using beginners OLL)


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 21, 2017)

YTCuber said:


> L' U2 R' D2 R' U B' U2 B2 D2 L2 B L2 U2 B2 L' D' L' B R' F2 L2 (9.86)
> L B U' B2 R' //Double XCross
> R U R' U2 R U R' //F2L 3
> U L' U L U2 F U F' //F2L 4
> ...


better solution(?):
y'
L U' F R2 B' // xxcross
Uw R U R' D' R U' R' // F2L3
U2 L' U' L U L' U' L // F2L4
U R U R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U M2' U M' U2 M U M2' // PLL


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 21, 2017)

This probably counts:
6.52 R' D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 L' B2 L F D B' U' L' D L B' D' B2
Solve here


----------



## Space Cat (Apr 21, 2017)

2x2 scramble
R U F2 R U2 R2 F' R2 U2
inspection: Z' Y
U2 R' F R2 U' R'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 24, 2017)

What is this even
7.77 U' L2 U' D' F U' R2 U F2 D2 L B2 U2 B2 R' L' U2 L U2


----------



## Elo13 (Apr 24, 2017)

Easy roux scramble. Would have easily been a pb but it was a slow solve. 

U' L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U R2 U' B2 R2 F D L' F D R' F R2 F2


Spoiler: My solution



Time: 12.82
Scramble: U' L2 D' B2 D2 L2 U R2 U' B2 R2 F D L' F D R' F R2 F2

x' // inspection
M F' // First Square
B2 // First Block
r2 U R' U R' U' R M U // Second Square
R' M2 R' U r // Second Block
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // CMLL
U M' U M // EO
U' M' U2 M' U' M2 // UL/UR
U' // EP

36 STM


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 26, 2017)

Solved FB scramble for Roux:

L2 U B2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 U' B2 D B D2 R B U' R B F2 D2

random state from qqTimer

Someone wreck this plz


----------



## asacuber (Apr 26, 2017)

um

cstimer STOP GIVING ILLEGAL SCRAMBLES PLZ

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-26
single: 1.61

Time List:
1. 1.60 U' L U' L B L U L'


----------



## EntireTV (May 3, 2017)

Sub 10 PB on this scramble! My solution was solve the cross (double x cross) and I got OLL 24 and a F perm (that I locked up on). I've been getting plenty sub 11 singles so even though this was lucky I think I deserved it!

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-2
single: 9.58

Time List:
1. 9.58 F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B' U2 R B U' L F' L B D U2 F


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 4, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-4
single: 2.18

Time List:
1. 2.18 U' L' B R' B' U L' B R

9 move solution and I didn't even get PB.


----------



## Loiloiloi (May 4, 2017)

(0,2) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (1,-5) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (1,0) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (1,0) / (-3,-3) / 

Square one scramble from ChaoTimer, Cubeshape Skip, CP Skip

Without Parity this would've easily been 1/4 my old PB, even with parity and no lookahead it was still half my PB.


----------



## zacuber42 (May 10, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-10
single: 17.70

Almost complete cross on opposite colour
Time List:
1. 17.70 B2 D' F' B2 D' F' D B2 R U2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' F2


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 20, 2017)

F' R2 B2 L2 U F2 D' F D' L2 U2 D2 R D2 R L2 F2 D2 R D2

yellow.


----------



## Cale S (May 22, 2017)

what
F' R2 U2 L' F R2 U F2 B' L' D' F2 U2 R2 U2 D2 B2


----------



## 1973486 (May 22, 2017)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> F' R2 B2 L2 U F2 D' F D' L2 U2 D2 R D2 R L2 F2 D2 R D2
> 
> yellow.



Premove: D

L' D2 F R F'

6 move F2L-1 couldn't find anything


----------



## oliviervlcube (May 22, 2017)

R2 U F R U' F' U' R' U' 
Solution: 
y' L U' 

LOL a 2 movers


----------



## asacuber (May 23, 2017)

WHAT THE HECK IS THIS?

Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-24
single: 21.36

Time List:
1. 21.36 (-2, 0)/(5, 5)/(-2, 1)/(5, -4)/(3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, -4)/(0, -2)/(2, -2)/(3, -2)/(-5, 0)/(0, -1)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 24, 2017)

DNF(1:59.85) D2 R2 F L2 F' D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F U' R' F' D L' B' D R2 D2 B2 Rw'

BLD ofcourse


----------



## Rpotts (May 25, 2017)

19.53 (0, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -4) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -4) / (-4, 0)

(0, -2) / (2, 0) / then scallop-scallop but I can't for the life of me figure out exactly which way I did it.

I had / (-3, 0) / CO and an EO skip, double J then double Adj.

Every attempt I do to reconstruct this ends up with 1-1 EO :C

Anyone wanna give this a shot?


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 31, 2017)

3x3: F2 R' U2 L U D2 R' L D' U2 F' L2 U2 F' B' D2 B L2 B' D2

I can pretty much guarantee a PB break. Generated on cstimer


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Jun 1, 2017)

U' F' D2 L2 B' D2 B U2 F L2 F' L2 D' R' B' D R2 B2 U2 B D'

3 move Xcross


----------



## zacuber42 (Jun 7, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-7
Pyra
U' L U' R L R' L' U b u
I got a pb (2.88)
6 moves


----------



## Matthew H. (Jun 10, 2017)

(Note: I don't know rotations b/c am an idot) All of these are from CSTimer:

1. L R2 F L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' R U F D' F' R' B' D L' (This is currently my PB and I was super happy to get this)

Solution: (Yellow top, Orange front) 
Cross: L U R' U' R' F
F2L 1 & 2: R' U2 R d' L' U L U R U R'
F2: 3 & 4: (Yellow top, Red front) R' U' R2 U' R' U2 F' U' F U' F' U F
OLL: U2 R U R' U R U2 R' [AUF] U'

39 moves / 8.90 = 4.382 TPS

2. D L' B' L2 U' L U2 F2 L F L2 F L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 
Forgot solution but it had a 1 move Yellow Cross (Final time I got was 9.36)


----------



## Cale S (Jun 14, 2017)

got this for 3x3 but it's really lucky for BLD

B2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 L' F2 D2 U2 R U' L B' U2 F' U' R D B'

3 corner targets, 9 edge targets lol


----------



## Selkie (Jun 15, 2017)

R2 D B2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 D F D2 R B' D' L R D L'

Just had this. Its Roux first block skip. I don't Roux though


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 17, 2017)

I did MBLD now and 10th scramble was ridiculously easy, the easiest that I have ever seen.
R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U F2 R2 U F2 R B R U L2 U' F' D2 L' F
6 very fast commutators, 1 corner rotation.


Spoiler: Reconstruction



UBL/UF
L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L U2
F' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L F
R' y' L' U2 L U L' U L R U2 R' U' R U' R' y R

M D M' U2 M' D' M' U2
x' L2 U M2 U' L2 U M2 U' x
y' D' M D R2 D' M' D R2 y
Rw2 R U' R U M2 U' R' U R


Probably Kaijun can get sub-15 with this scramble.


----------



## applezfall (Jun 17, 2017)

F' L F L' U B L D' B F2 R2 U D2 R2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U'
this has very easy xxcross on red lol ll is meh


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 17, 2017)

Are u kidding, what the heck was this scramble. Got my squan pb 12.89 with this, absolute easiest scramble I've ever come up with.
Yes, I'm super slow, with a 10-slice solution I should've done waaaaay better.

0,2/-3,0/4,1/5,-1/4,1/5,-1/0,3/1,4/-4,0/-3,0/-2,-1/4,-3/3,0

Reconstruction:
-3,0/-4,3/-1,-2/-3,0/ CS
3,2/-3,0/ CO (+EO)
6,0/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/6,1 CP (+EP)


----------



## asacuber (Jun 22, 2017)

pseudoblock somewhere in there:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-21
avg of 5: 10.86

Time List:
1. (9.53) L' U R2 U B2 U2 B' L' F U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 L2 U2 F2 U' 
2. 11.47 L2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R F2 U' L B' U' L' D' U' R 
3. 10.33 D2 B' D2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F2 R D' L2 U R2 U' R D' B' 
4. 10.74 R D2 B U2 B U2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 F U R2 U F2 U2 L' B' L2 
5. (14.59) L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U' L' F D2 F' D R D' U' B' L'


----------



## VenomCubing (Jun 22, 2017)

I couldn't save the scramble, but i think it's worth mentioning that the WCA scrambler gave me a two move x-cross yesterday. Might've been a PB, but I didn't time it like I should've.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 23, 2017)

B R2 U2 F2 L' F2 L F' U2 F' R2 B' R2 F2 U2 D2 L2 D'

Can't believe this wasn't PB.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Jun 24, 2017)

2x2: U2 F' U F U' R' F2 U' R2

1.62, that's my PB


----------



## Malkom (Jun 25, 2017)

F U2 B2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 B' L D' L D' R2 U2 L' B2 F
2 free pairs and pretty good continuation, screwed up but got a 9.92


----------



## Cale S (Jun 29, 2017)

U' B' L U L B U' L'


----------



## Meneghetti (Jul 3, 2017)

I've just got a cross skip on yellow! That's a first 
Regular WCA 3x3 scramble on csTimer.net

U F L2 B' F R2 B L2 R2 F' U F2 R' F2 L U' L' R U


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 4, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-4
single: 8.79

Time List:
1. 8.78 D2 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 B2 D F' L D' U' R U2 B D2 F

NM PCMS anyone?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 4, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> I did MBLD now and 10th scramble was ridiculously easy, the easiest that I have ever seen.
> R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U F2 R2 U F2 R B R U L2 U' F' D2 L' F
> 6 very fast commutators, 1 corner rotation.
> 
> ...


*ishaan


----------



## tetrian22 (Jul 5, 2017)

R2 D L2 D R2 B2 L2 U' B2 F L2 R2 D R' F' U R' B2 F'
2x2x2 block done but the rest sucks


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 5, 2017)

tetrian22 said:


> R2 D L2 D R2 B2 L2 U' B2 F L2 R2 D R' F' U R' B2 F'
> 2x2x2 block done *but the rest sucks*



x y2
U' L U2 L F'
U F' U2 F
U L U L2' U' L y' U' R U R'
U' R' U2 R U R' U R2 U' L' U R' U' L


----------



## Dimeg (Jul 5, 2017)

D' L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 F' R' B' L' B2 D L' U2 L F2 L'

double x-cross in 7 moves:


Spoiler



F' D R B' L' U' R2


----------



## Cale S (Jul 6, 2017)

8 move clock scramble

UL5+ U3+ R4- ALL3- y2 UR1+ DL6+ D3+ L2- DR DL UL


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 6, 2017)

Just had a blind scramble with 5 twisted corners. I quit. Lost the scramble I'm afraid.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 7, 2017)

2000. 1.49 F U2 F2 R' U' F R F U'

Lol on my 2000th solve on this session too
(White side)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 7, 2017)

What the.
(-3, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(2, -4)/(2, -4)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 8, 2017)

7.50 B R' L B U B' R2 B' U2 B2 L U2 F2 R F2 R2

Easily the easiest scramble I've had in ages. 



Spoiler



x2 y R D' F B2 U L2
y' L' U L 
y U' L' U L
R' U' R' F R F' R' F R F' U R
R U R' F' R U R U' R' F R2 U' R'

38 STM with a 13 move F2L

alg.cubing

And yes, I realized I missed the one move shorter XXCross - 

x2 y R F' D' F2 B2 

but that one has a much worse continuation.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 8, 2017)

Rpotts said:


> 7.50 B R' L B U B' R2 B' U2 B2 L U2 F2 R F2 R2
> 
> Easily the easiest scramble I've had in ages.
> 
> ...


x2 y R D' F B2 U L U L xxxcross


----------



## turtwig (Jul 11, 2017)

L2 B2 Fw L2 F' Fw' L2 B U Fw' Uw2 R2 B' R Uw2 Fw2 L' R2 D2 R B' L Fw Uw2 L2 D2 R2 L2 F' L' Rw2 Fw2 U2 B2 Fw U2 R D' R' D

Green and blue centers done. Too bad I'm not CN


----------



## RubikZz (Jul 13, 2017)

2x2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 U2
4 moves solution from DCTimer on the iPad.
Are 4 moves solution rare? Just started Ortega after 7 years of speed cubing with a few years of pauses.



Spoiler



I don't understand X, Y and Z so orange or red on bottom with the only orange or red corner to you at your right hand.
R2 U' R2 U2


----------



## VenomCubing (Jul 14, 2017)

F2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 D' B D F2 L U2 F' D' B2 D'
5 move X-cross.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 14, 2017)

I was messing around with solving a 3x3 with only half turns and got this:
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-13
single: 0.90

Time List:
1. 0.89 D2 F2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F2


----------



## Cale S (Jul 15, 2017)

B2 U R2 U F2 R2 D L2 D2 U F2 R D R F L' D' B2 R B2 F2

for BLD this has the same number of corner targets as edge targets


----------



## Abram Lookadoo (Jul 19, 2017)

the greatest solve that just occurred
i was just solving my cube without using any specific method and this is what happened

i solved the first layer - 1 side piece, and got an unintended pair
then i placed the remaining E side pieces using algs
after that i got a full cll skip, and two edges were solved
all that was left was the last 3 side pieces (DF,UF,UR) which i solved using an alg

and that's it, it felt around 22 seconds, but I'm not sure. i don't time myself.
and i don't have the scramble.


----------



## virginia (Jul 20, 2017)

easy 2x2 scrambles.
U2 F' R F' U F R2 F U'
U2 F' U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U'
from cstimer


----------



## Oatch (Jul 20, 2017)

R' F2 R' B2 R D2 R' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 R B' R2 D 

x2 U' R2 F //EOLine (3)
U L U' L2 //Left Square (4)
R' U2 R U R U' R //Right Block (7)
U2 L U R' L' U L U' R //Cancel to COLL (9)
y M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 //EPLL (7)

30 STM ZZ

Ridiculous scramble. 3 move EOLine with preserved pair. F2L can be completed in 20 moves, but there was opportunity to cancel into COLL.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 22, 2017)

B2 U2 F2 L' B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F D' L2 U L' U R2 U L' B 

Too bad I don't use CFOP anymore.


----------



## applezfall (Jul 22, 2017)

this 2x2 solve is 2 moves from cstimer I was surprised too lol plz donut hate(STACKMATED)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-22
single: 0.39

Time List:
1. 0.39 F2 R U R F U' F' R' U'


----------



## applezfall (Jul 22, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> B R2 U2 F2 L' F2 L F' U2 F' R2 B' R2 F2 U2 D2 L2 D'
> 
> Can't believe this wasn't PB.


What do you think about this
https://alg.cubing.net/?type=recons..._F2_L-_F2_L_F-_U2_F-_R2_B-_R2_F2_U2_D2_L2_D-


----------



## DVcuber (Jul 23, 2017)

Time List:
1. 11.563 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 F L B L D2 L2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 B' D2
Inspection:
z2 y'
Solve:
Cross
L2 B F2 U L2 - 5 Moves
F2L
U' L U L'- 1s pair
U2 L U' L' - 2nd pair
U2 y L' U L - 3rd pair
U' R U R' U2 R U' R' - 4th pair
OLL
F (R U R’ U’)3x F’ 
PLL
U' x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'
Result: 
56 moves in 11.563 secs.
TPS ~ 4.84
Fullstep PB

2x2
Time List:
1. 1.790 U R' U2 F' R U F2 R U
Solve
First Layer
B
OLL
U' (R U R’ U’) (R’ F R F’)
PLL
U'(PLL Skip)
Result:
11 moves in 1.790 secs
TPS ~ 6.14
PB Single


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jul 24, 2017)

L' B2 L' U2 L U2 L' U2 B2 R' U L B2 R' U F D B' D' B'


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 24, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> L' B2 L' U2 L U2 L' U2 B2 R' U L B2 R' U F D B' D' B'


Its a cool scramble... but @Jaysammey777 can you make a walk through to show us how to build a cross without demolishing half of those pairs?


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 24, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Its a cool scramble... but @Jaysammey777 can you make a walk through to show us how to build a cross without demolishing half of those pairs?



L' B2 L' U2 L U2 L' U2 B2 R' U L B2 R' U F D B' D' B'

z2 F R' D R2
U2 L U' L'
y L U2 L'
U2 R' F2 L' U L U' R


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 24, 2017)

DVcuber said:


> First Layer
> B


Why would you do that?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jul 25, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Its a cool scramble... but @Jaysammey777 can you make a walk through to show us how to build a cross without demolishing half of those pairs?





Rpotts said:


> L' B2 L' U2 L U2 L' U2 B2 R' U L B2 R' U F D B' D' B'
> 
> z2 F R' D R2
> U2 L U' L'
> ...


Basically Freefop


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 25, 2017)

Scruggsy13 said:


> B2 U2 F2 L' B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F D' L2 U L' U R2 U L' B
> 
> Too bad I don't use CFOP anymore.


Or in this case, FOP


----------



## DVcuber (Jul 25, 2017)

Ronxu said:


> Why would you do that?


I didn't notice that I can do U R’ U’ R’ F R F’


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 25, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Basically Freefop


I dont use freefop, thats why I didnt see that lol.


----------



## Meneghetti (Jul 25, 2017)

So, this came out during my BLD session in csTimer:
F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 U B2 D B L U R B2 D U2 B2 F'
5 flipped edges and 3 flipped corners... only 3 edge targets. Something like 3'''''/7'' in Noah's notation


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 25, 2017)

DVcuber said:


> I didn't notice that I can do U R’ U’ R’ F R F’


Why B instead of R, L or F?


----------



## DVcuber (Jul 26, 2017)

Ronxu said:


> Why B instead of R, L or F?


Because I didn't have to rotate the cube then. 
I thought it will be faster than R,L or F.


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 26, 2017)

DVcuber said:


> Because I didn't have to rotate the cube then.
> I thought it will be faster than R,L or F.


??? You AUFed right after though.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 27, 2017)

Got this in cstimer. Easy cross with 2x2 block solved.

B2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 U R D L D' U B U L' U' R

Thought I would get a PB, but got caught up on the last layer.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 27, 2017)

applezfall said:


> What do you think about this
> https://alg.cubing.net/?type=reconstruction&title=Mats Valk, 4.74 WR&alg=z2_y- D2_U2_R- L_U2_L- U2_R_U_R-_y_U2_R_U_R- L-_U2_L2_U-__L- U_L-_U2_L_U2_L-_U2_L U2_F-_(L-_U-_L_U)2_F_U-_M2_U__M_U2_M-_U_M2_U-&setup=B_R2_U2_F2_L-_F2_L_F-_U2_F-_R2_B-_R2_F2_U2_D2_L2_D-



Are you saying that the scramble I got was the same a the former WR scramble?


----------



## applezfall (Jul 27, 2017)

No I was on mats' scramble and reconstruction and I deleted the scramble and changed it with yours


SolveThatCube said:


> Are you saying that the scramble I got was the same a the former WR scramble?


----------



## qaz (Jul 27, 2017)

9.02 D' L2 U2 R2 B' R2 U R2 B' R' B' R2 B' L2 F' L2 U2


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 28, 2017)

applezfall said:


> No I was on mats' scramble and reconstruction and I deleted the scramble and changed it with yours


That makes more sense. Anyway I had a completely different solution.


----------



## applezfall (Jul 28, 2017)

Ok


----------



## asacuber (Jul 28, 2017)

U R B U B' U' R' L'

cstimer. 1.01 but idc rlly


----------



## 1973486 (Jul 28, 2017)

Using M2 for this, I got the same letter 3 times in a row (Z, but probably W for most people)

R D B2 U L2 D R2 D L2 U B2 U' L' B U2 L' F U' L2 B D


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 30, 2017)

1. 5.70 UR2- DR0+ DL6+ UL4- U4+ R2+ D6+ L4+ ALL5+ y2 U1+ R0+ D0+ L3+ ALL5+



1973486 said:


> Using M2 for this, I got the same letter 3 times in a row (Z, but probably W for most people)
> 
> R D B2 U L2 D R2 D L2 U B2 U' L' B U2 L' F U' L2 B D


orientation?


----------



## SwanX1 (Jul 30, 2017)

White cross, triple x-cross, one move pair, and 1 move insert. Sune oll, y perm... feeling lucky. L' B' U F' U' F U' B F' U' F L U' L' U R F L' is the scramble if someone wants to solve... Scramble from CStimer


----------



## SwanX1 (Jul 30, 2017)

SwanX1 said:


> White cross, triple x-cross, one move pair, and 1 move insert. Sune oll, y perm... feeling lucky. L' B' U F' U' F U' B F' U' F L U' L' U R F L' is the scramble if someone wants to solve... Scramble from CStimer


sorry, yellow cross, because I scramble yellow on top.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jul 30, 2017)

SwanX1 said:


> White cross, triple x-cross, one move pair, and 1 move insert. Sune oll, y perm... feeling lucky. L' B' U F' U' F U' B F' U' F L U' L' U R F L' is the scramble if someone wants to solve... Scramble from CStimer



Can a mod go ahead and ban this guy? He faked all of his results in the weekly comp and is posting fake scrambles that are obviously not random state from CSTimer.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 2, 2017)

Lol PB: 1. 1.43 U L' R L R' U' B' U' b'


----------



## RubikZz (Aug 2, 2017)

Sadly I'm not colour neutral. Got the following scramble on DCTimer on iPad.

R2 F2 L2 U' L F' R' U' L' D F2 U2 D R2 D F2 D F2 B2 L2 



Spoiler



Solved red cross, only D needed! [/spoiler/]


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2017)

Heres something I got on pyraminx at Cajun Cub Clash 2017:
1st round, group C, scramble 1.
B U' R L' U R L R' L' U R' r

try it, and see if you can do what I did.



Spoiler



y R L' U L y' U L r'


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 2, 2017)

Pyraminx Pb single 2.55

B R B U' l' u

1-flip alg with the cancelling moves
x' (y')
r' R D' R' D' r


----------



## Alex B71 (Aug 5, 2017)

3BLD, scramble in solving orientation.

HOLY EDGES.. If only corners were as amazing.
D2 L2 U2 B U2 B' F' R2 F' L2 D2 U' L2 R' B2 U' L2 R B2 U' Rw


----------



## hagner (Aug 7, 2017)

F2 U2 D B' D R B' U2 B2 U2 R F2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' F'

WTF?!

solve:
L F D2 F´ // 2x2x3
y U F2 // last cross piece
L' U' L U' D y L' U L D' // F2L-1
y2 R U R' U' R U R' // F2L
y F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // U perm

41 moves
10.72 sec

would have been a sure pb but i was to suprised of the easy cases during the solve.

(pb is 9.88)


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 8, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Heres something I got on pyraminx at Cajun Cub Clash 2017:
> 1st round, group C, scramble 1.
> B U' R L' U R L R' L' U R' r
> 
> ...


4.40+ :/


----------



## applezfall (Aug 9, 2017)

2.38


Ghost Cuber said:


> 4.40+ :/


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Aug 9, 2017)

In an unofficial comp all of us got a 2x2 scramble with one layer solved


----------



## jschwarz21 (Aug 9, 2017)

L U' L F' R B' D' B' F2 R F2 L' F2 L2 B2 L U2 F2 D2
Got a LL skip with this scramble.

y2 //inspection
D2 L' B L2 //cross
U2 y' R U R' U2 L' U' L //F2L 1
R' U2 R U2 R' U R //F2L 2
y L' U2 L U y R U R' //F2L 3
y2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' //F2L 4
U //AUF

Wasn't my PB because of slow execution, but still 2nd best (12.64)


----------



## RubixKid (Aug 9, 2017)

SwanX1 said:


> White cross, triple x-cross, one move pair, and 1 move insert. Sune oll, y perm... feeling lucky. L' B' U F' U' F U' B F' U' F L U' L' U R F L' is the scramble if someone wants to solve... Scramble from CStimer


100% fake not a single double move and just an obviously created scramble


----------



## RubixKid (Aug 10, 2017)

F2 R2 U D F R B U L D F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2

Not an easy scramble but just thought it was weird considering it contains only ONE counterclockwise turn.

(From CSTimer)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 12, 2017)

DNF (49.41) D2 R2 B' L2 F2 L2 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 D F' D' F' L B2 L2 F' L' F' Fw'

wtf, did bad on it though. messed up the edge flip on bottom and went twice trough memo because I was afraid I missed smth


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 13, 2017)

Did 2BLD and got this 

U2 F' R' D R2 U F2 U' F' U'

10.39 and pb by 5 secs


----------



## ECSCuber (Aug 15, 2017)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> How was this lucky? :/


It solves the entire layer for you...


----------



## thecubingwizard (Aug 16, 2017)

Got this scramble while practicing feet. Quite easy.

L2 B' L2 B F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U B' D B2 D' R' F U L2 F'


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 19, 2017)

0.53 U R U' F' U' R U R' U'

Lol 2nd 2x2 PB single in 1 week.


----------



## qaz (Aug 20, 2017)

F' U2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 F L2 B' U R' F' D2 U B' L2 U2 L



Spoiler



x z2
R U' R' U2
x' R' U L U' L' R
F' U' F
U R' U2 R U2
y' r U R' U' r' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R



one of the easiest I've ever seen


----------



## fp4316 (Aug 20, 2017)

I got 7 corner twists on a BLD scramble from cstimer

L' R2 D2 F2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 L B2 U' L' D2 U' B L2 D


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Aug 21, 2017)

U R' U' R U' B U' B' l' b


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 24, 2017)

L B2 R L' D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R B' U B R2 D' R' B' R Uw'

got this on 3 blind, 2 2swaps for corners.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Aug 26, 2017)

Lol 2x2x3 uwr?
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-25
single: 0.62

Time List:
1. 0.62 D' F2


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 28, 2017)

D2 U2 L' R2 U2 R' F2 L' F2 U' B' F' U' L2 B R' B' U2 L D L' 

didn't sub-10 this lol


----------



## asacuber (Aug 31, 2017)

what the hell

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-31
single: 0.51

Time List:
1. 0.51 R U' R' U B U R U


----------



## applezfall (Sep 2, 2017)

R' F' B' L' U' B2 L' B2 D2 R' F' U2 R D2 L D2 R D2
this was an oh scramble at new albany 2014 that Blake Thompson got a 11 when he avged 24
xxcross:F R' L F L' R2
3rd pair:Y2 L' U' L U' F' U F
4th pair:y' U' R U' R' U R U R'
oll:L' U R U' L U R'
pll:y M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2
this is less than 40 moves


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 6, 2017)

just got this on cstimer while practicing 2x2

U' F R U' F R2 U F' R' U'

with lbl i got a 3.55 pb


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 9, 2017)

Pyra PB single 1.92, first sub-2

R U' B' U' L' U' r'


r
R' D R D R
D


----------



## hagner (Sep 9, 2017)

2x2 from cstimer

scramble: U R U R U R' U' R' U'

solve: R'

0.44 stackmat


----------



## thecubingwizard (Sep 9, 2017)

For all the Roux solvers out there, you're welcome.

U B2 F2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 R2 U' R' B' L2 R B2 D' B2 D' B2


----------



## EmperorZant (Sep 10, 2017)

11.70 L' B2 R' F2 D' B2 U B R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U
z2 // inspection
R L U' L' D' R D' U' L // x-cross
y U R' U R // second pair
L U' L' U2 y R' U' R // third pair
L U2 L' U L U' L' // fourth pair
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // OLL
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' // PLL
Got that in a 3x3 session today; that's just how I executed it. The scramble itself is a little crazy


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 13, 2017)

7.22 D2 F2 R F2 R D2 L' D2 L' F2 R' F L2 R2 U2 R U L' B' F' L2

Crazy easy. 2nd best solve ever, and best with a non lucky last layer. F2L was easy as hell though.

y F' L' U' R' F//Xcross
u R U' R' D'//F2L-2
L U L' U' L U L' U' L U L2 U' L U2 L' U' L//F2L
l' U' L U' L' U2 l//OLL
G perm


----------



## asacuber (Sep 15, 2017)

wth



Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-15
single: 8.79

Time List:
1. 8.79 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D F L' R F' R F' R F2 D2


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 15, 2017)

lol skewb 
R' U' L R' U R' L B' U'

Gonna be a PB. I predict.


----------



## Dancing Jules (Sep 15, 2017)

L F' R2 U B2 D' F' L' B' D' L2 B L2 F R2 B L2 B L2 F2

New PB: 53.12 - first time under a minute. That's the easiest white cross I've seen (though I've switched to color-neutral a few days ago).


----------



## nobody else more than me. (Sep 17, 2017)

Johannes91 said:


> Hmm... What does 'lucky scramble' mean to you?
> 
> 
> The luckiest possible scramble would give you a solved cube. That basically happened to me once, all corners were solved in a 3x3x3.



If it gave you a solved cube, then it's not a scramble.


----------



## applezfall (Sep 22, 2017)

easy redi cube scramble
L' R L' R X 
R L' R L' R X 
L' R' L R' L' X 
R L R X 
R' L' R' L' X 
R L' R' X 
L R' L R X 
R L' R' L' X 

I locked a bit


----------



## obelisk477 (Sep 23, 2017)

F2 R F2 R' B2 L2 R' U2 B2 F2 R' F U B' U F' L2 B' R2

2 move x cross lol, was my PB, ended up being a 45 move solve though


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 24, 2017)

D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U L' B' F L2 D F2 U2 L D' Fw2 Rw2 F' L2 Fw2 D' Rw2 U Fw2 D' F Rw B U2 R' F' Uw2 Uw' B Uw2 R2 Fw Rw' D R

First time seeing Uw2 Uw' in csTimer's 4×4×4 scrambles.


----------



## James Hake (Sep 25, 2017)

B' R2 B L U' D L U' F B2 U' L2 D' L2 D F2 U' B2 L2 

z2
R U R' L' U' L D2 // xcross + preserve F2L2
y' U' L' U L2 U' L' // multislot F2L2 and F2L3
y' R' U' R U R' U2' R // F2L4
U2 r U R' U R U' R' U' r' R U R U' R' // OLLCP
U' // EPLL


----------



## Lid (Oct 1, 2017)

(4, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (6, -4) / (0, -1) / (6, 0)

z2 6,0/1,0/-2,0/-1,-2/-3,0/ | CS
4,6/0,3/ | CO+EO+CP
-3,0/3,0/-1-,1/-2,1/-4,0 | adj/adj


----------



## Wojak2121 (Oct 1, 2017)

Once i got this scramble

B' D F D' B2 D R F2 R F2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 F'

1 move X-cross


----------



## applezfall (Oct 8, 2017)

lol 
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-8
single: 1.02

Time List:
1. 1.02 F U' R U2 R' F2 R' F' U'


----------



## MattP98 (Oct 10, 2017)

Welp,
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-10
single: 8.60

Time List:
1. 8.60 U2 L2 B' D2 B L2 B D2 F U L' R2 U2 F D B2 U' B' D2

x' y' //Inspection
R' L B D F' D //Cross
y R U' R' //First pair
y R U R' U R U' R' //Second pair
y R U R2 U2 R //Third pair
y' U' L U L' //Fourth pair + LL skip
U' //AUF

26 moves without rotations lol, could've been much faster


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Oct 11, 2017)

MattP98 said:


> Welp,
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-10
> single: 8.60
> 
> ...


I count 4 rotations in your solution ? Awesome LL skip btw...


----------



## MattP98 (Oct 11, 2017)

JohnnyReggae said:


> I count 4 rotations in your solution ? Awesome LL skip btw...


*Excluding rotations sorry, 30 moves when including those.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 17, 2017)

U2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 L' B2 U2 R F2 R2 D' L2 D2 B D L2 B2 U L 

wat

if you're doing 3bld you can solve 6 pieces with a G perm lol


----------



## asacuber (Oct 20, 2017)

nice job cs timer

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-20
single: 0.43

Time List:
1. 0.43 B' U B L U R L' R' L'

also this

U' L' R B' U' L R B L'


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Oct 26, 2017)

Generated by chao timer for 2x2, R’ F U2 my time (PB) was 0.745.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Oct 28, 2017)

how bout R U' B U' B R L' B R for skewb? Botched the solve tho.


----------



## James Hake (Oct 30, 2017)

U F2 D2 R2 D R2 U' L2 U' B2 U B U R' U2 R2 D R U' B L

U’ R2’ U R F U’ F’ L F // xxcross
U2 L’ U’ L // F2L3
d’ R U R’ // F2L4
f R U R’ U’ f’ U’ F R U R’ U’ F’ // OLL
U // PLL


----------



## VenomCubing (Nov 2, 2017)

D' R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B F D2 B' D2 U' R2 F R' B' U' F U2 L'

X' Y //Inspection
R' F R' F' L' D'// Xcross
Y' R U' R'// Second Pair
U L' U' L// Third Pair
L U L'// Fourth Pair
U' L F' L' U' L U F U' L'// OLL
U' L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L//PLL
40 Htm
My first sub-10!

7.64


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 4, 2017)

R2 U' R' U2 F2 R' U2 R' U

Yellow side already solved 

F U' R U R' F'
U2 R2 U' B2 (U2 R2 U' R2)
U'

4.37


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 5, 2017)

Red and Orange already solved?
U2 R2 U2 R F2 R2 U2 R' U2

Solution: 
//first side
//oll
R2 U' B2 (U2 R2 U' R2)//PBLL
AUF//U2


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 6, 2017)

One of the most weirdest scrambled I've *EVER *gotten!

R' U R2 U' R F' R' U2 F2 U'

It's self-explanatory.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 6, 2017)

Mellis Ferton said:


> One of the most weirdest scrambled I've *EVER *gotten!
> 
> R' U R2 U' R F' R' U2 F2 U'
> 
> It's self-explanatory.


Lol how do you find so many scrambles on 2x2 we prebuilt layers. You have posted like 3 in the past 2 days.


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 6, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Lol how do you find so many scrambles on 2x2 we prebuilt layers. You have posted like 3 in the past 2 days.


Don't know! I promise I got this! I can show proof if you need.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 6, 2017)

Mellis Ferton said:


> 0.63 U R' L B' U L B' R'
> 
> view at alg.cubing.net
> 
> ...


Those scrambles aren't even real XD your other ones I believed but these are 100% fake


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 7, 2017)

Mellis Ferton said:


> 0.63 U R' L B' U L B' R'
> 
> view at alg.cubing.net
> 
> ...


These are skewb scrambles.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 7, 2017)

Ronxu said:


> These are skewb scrambles.


Open the alg.cubing.net links. They are on 2x2 XD


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 7, 2017)

Ronxu said:


> These are skewb scrambles.


View media item 335...i don goofed... lmao


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 7, 2017)

Mellis Ferton said:


> View media item 335...i don goofed... lmao


Yah. You got caught faking 2x2 singles lol. And don’t say “well that was the wrong link” because you literally have that scramble on there for 2x2 with your four move solutions. Unless your using some dumb timer your faking this. If you are using a timer I would suggest trying cstimer or qqtimer. You also could have been using skewb scrambles for 2x2... in that case just remember 2x2 scrambles are always RUF moves


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 7, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Yah. You got caught faking 2x2 singles lol. And don’t say “well that was the wrong link” because you literally have that scramble on there for 2x2 with your four move solutions. Unless your using some dumb timer your faking this. If you are using a timer I would suggest trying cstimer or qqtimer. You also could have been using skewb scrambles for 2x2... in that case just remember 2x2 scrambles are always RUF moves


I was using skewb scrambles. lmao I will remember. time to delete the times now :/


----------



## Sue Doenim (Nov 15, 2017)

Here's a crazy scramble for Roux. I got it from TwistyTimer, and got my PB of 14.70. F2B only took me 12 moves!
R2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 F2 D U B' L2 D' B' U B' D' L B' U


----------



## cubeone (Nov 17, 2017)

Really nice CFOP scramble from qqTimer:
U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' U2 B U2 L R2 U' B R D' L' U' R' D2
You only have to do one F2L pairing with white cross. Got my PB of 7.38 with this.


----------



## EmperorZant (Nov 20, 2017)

F2 L' B L' F2 B' U2 R' U R U2 D2 B2 L F2 D2 L' B2 R' F2
I started with yellow cross only when I started cubing, which makes scrambles like this really funny to me
(Got an 11.94)


----------



## whatshisbucket (Nov 30, 2017)

Try this one before you look at the solution, maybe you will get a PB:
F L2 U2 F R' U' B2 R' D' L2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2


Spoiler: Solution



I didn't see this one since I didn't notice the blue-orange pair, but:
x2 inspection
R U R' u' R' XX-cross
U' L' U L F2L-3
U R' U' R F2L-4
U' r' U' R U' R' U2 r OLL
(R' U L' U2 R U' L)2 PLL
35 moves (13 move F2L)


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 30, 2017)

whatshisbucket said:


> Try this one before you look at the solution, maybe you will get a PB:
> F L2 U2 F R' U' B2 R' D' L2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2
> 
> 
> ...


Not counting as a PB because lol sub-5 on a stolen scramble from ss forum, but this is what I did.

x2
R U R' u' R'
L F' L' F
U R' U R U' R' U' R
U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U2 R U2 R'
33 HTM


----------



## Hazel (Dec 2, 2017)

U' F2 L2 U L2 D' U' B2 U' F2 R' U2 L' F' U2 R2 U2 L' D'
Two move first block


----------



## James Hake (Dec 3, 2017)

B2 R2 D' U' R2 D L2 B2 R2 U' R F2 R' U' B F L B' R U



Spoiler: 30 move solution



*F R D' B' y' R' F' R* // xxcross
*U' L' U L* // F2L3
*y R' U' R* // F2L4
*R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' U'* // ZBLL


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 3, 2017)

Thats a crazy easy scramble. Nice ZBLL too!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 3, 2017)

2 sides solved in 2x2. PBL would be really.

U2, R', F2, R, F2, R, F2, R', U2


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 5, 2017)

SUB 1 skewb solve!!!
Generated by chao timer 
R L U L B R' L' R'
time 0.775 with 4 move hedge cancellation on orange. 
Yes, I know it is not comp legal (Chao timer generates a lot of those) but still crazy lucky.


----------



## Elo13 (Dec 5, 2017)

B' R2 B U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B' L U2 F' U' B2 D U' B D2 R

Cross skip lmao
Was doing OH, just had to do CFOP on this.


----------



## applezfall (Dec 5, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-5
single: 0.63

Time List:
1. 0.63 B U L R L R' U' L


----------



## Lid (Dec 6, 2017)

(0, 5) / (-2, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, -3) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)



Spoiler: my solution



2,0/2,0/-1,-2/-3,-3/ | CS
4,6/-1,-4/ | OBL
6,0/-5,1/3,0/-1,-1/3,0/6,1 | EP


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 10, 2017)

5. 8.65 L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 U L2 B2 F D L' B2 D' U2 L' B D U' 

y z' L R F L' U L//2x2x2
y U' F R2//XXcross


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 11, 2017)

1. 2.62 L' U L R B' L' R' L' l' r u'


----------



## whatshisbucket (Dec 18, 2017)

Might as well quit Squan now. Got a 15.10 PB single with (1,0)/(0,3)/(0,3)/(-1,-4)/(-2,-5)/(5,-1)/(1,0)/(3,0)/(2,-5)/(-4,-2)/(-3,-4)/(-2,0).


Spoiler: Solution



/(-4,0)/(2,4)/(1,2)/(-3,-3)/ //CS+CO
M2 //EO
/(3,3)/(0,3)/(3,3)/(0,3)/(3,3)/ //CP
Here I didn't see the unsolved piece on the bottom left so I immediately started doing parity
/(-3,0)/(0,3) wait (0,-3)/(3,0)/ //nothing
(-1,3)/(0,3)/(-1,-1)/(1,-2)/(5,3) //EP


Always one to outdo myself, 3 solves later I get this junk:
(0,-1)/(-5,4)/(2,5)/(-5,-5)/(0,-3)/(-3,0)/(0,-1)/(3,0)/(0,-3)/(0,-3)/(3,0)/


Spoiler: Solution



(1,-3)/(0,3)/(0,3)/ //CO
M2 //EO
(6,-1)/(3,3)/(0,3)/(3,3)/(0,3)/(3,3)/(0,4) //CP+EP skip


9.85 hooray


----------



## MattP98 (Dec 21, 2017)

2x2 pre-built layer: R F' R F' U' F2 R2 U R U'


----------



## xbrandationx (Dec 22, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-21
single: 12.25

Time List:
1. 12.25 L2 B' U2 F2 D2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 L B' R B2 U L2 B L' F2 R'

New personal best. Very easy white cross/f2l


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 30, 2017)

D R U2 R2 D B' U' D B U2 R2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 R2.

Easy white cross w/ 2 F2L pairs.


----------



## Elo13 (Jan 2, 2018)

28.43 L2 D U R2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R D U' R D B F2 L U

x2 y
L' F2 L' U R U R U2 F' L2 F // xxcross+pair 
U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 2, 2018)

Elo13 said:


> 28.43 L2 D U R2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R D U' R D B F2 L U
> 
> x2 y
> L' F2 L' d l U l' U l U l' U' R' F R // xxxcross


FTFY


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jan 4, 2018)

(Roux)
Scramble: F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L F2 L U2 L' B2 D' B' F' U L' U L2 U2 R
U2 R' F U M2 B// FB (also reduce to L9E)
Rw U R' U' R' U' R' U Rw//SB
//CMLL
M' U' M U M' U' M U' M' U2 M U M' U2 M2 U2 M//L6E
32 moves.


----------



## Elo13 (Jan 5, 2018)

Sue Doenim said:


> (Roux)
> Scramble: F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L F2 L U2 L' B2 D' B' F' U L' U L2 U2 R
> U2 R' F U M2 B// FB (also reduce to L9E)
> Rw U R' U' R' U' R' U Rw//SB
> ...



U2 R' F U M2 F R' (F' B) // f2b (9)
M2 U M' U' M U' M U2 M // lse (9)
18 moves lmao


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jan 10, 2018)

Really easy Squan scramble. It is in the video description.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 11, 2018)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Really easy Squan scramble. It is in the video description.


Wrong video?


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jan 11, 2018)

4x4 scramble

F B2 R2 Uw' R2 Rw' B2 L2 Rw' Fw' D B F' Rw D Fw L R F B2 Uw' L Fw2 R' Fw2 B' R F2 Fw' D2 U2 Fw2 L' F' U L Uw2 L' R' F'

White and yellow centers solved, 2 white pairs solved and a bunch of lines for the other centers.

Edit: Generated by CSTimer


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 11, 2018)

JohnnyReggae said:


> 4x4 scramble
> 
> F B2 R2 Uw' R2 Rw' B2 L2 Rw' Fw' D B F' Rw D Fw L R F B2 Uw' L Fw2 R' Fw2 B' R F2 Fw' D2 U2 Fw2 L' F' U L Uw2 L' R' F'
> 
> ...


? The scramble isn't giving me what you say it gave you.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jan 11, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> ? The scramble isn't giving me what you say it gave you.


hhmmmm ... you're right .... I'll need to check my CSTimer history again when I get home ...


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 12, 2018)

lol what

6.80 R2 U' F R' U' F' D' B' R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L D2 R' F2 L F'


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 14, 2018)

Got this for blind, 5 corner twists: B R2 U2 B' D2 L2 B' U2 R2 F D2 R D2 L' U' R2 D B' U' F' R2 Rw'


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 15, 2018)

Scramble: B F2 D' U' B2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L' F U2 L' D' U2 R B R

inspection: z2

U' F' R' L D2//cross
y' U' R U' R' //1st pair
y' L' U' L //2nd pair
L U L' d' R' U R //3rd pair
y' U2 L' U L U2 L' U L //4th pair
y' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' //OLL
U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L //PLL = 49 moves

lol. 6.741, PB single.


----------



## IWantYourWR (Jan 22, 2018)

Davepencilguin said:


> Have you ever gotten a REALLY lucky scramble, where you start with a semi-solved cube?
> 
> I got this scramble for the 2x2x2 form JNetCube timer:
> L B2 D L D2 L' D F' U' R F2 D B2 U' F' L D F' U2 R2 B R' B2 U' F2
> ...


I think that’s a 3x3 scramble.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 22, 2018)

IWantYourWR said:


> I think that’s a 3x3 scramble.


You're 11 years late!


----------



## KeannyThe6x6 (Jan 24, 2018)

Lol Keanny got this for 2x2:

FU'FU'F

2-gen scramble. The cube Keanny was using (which is his Kungfu Yuehun) told me that the scramble was so ridiculous Keanny just reversed the scramble and got a 1.20 single. Sub-CR.


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 24, 2018)

KeannyThe6x6 said:


> Sub-CR.


ain't tho


----------



## KeannyThe6x6 (Jan 25, 2018)

Ronxu said:


> ain't tho


Yo Keanny lives in Malaysia and the CR I said is the malaysian record for 2x2 oraiyo


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 25, 2018)

KeannyThe6x6 said:


> Yo Keanny lives in Malaysia and the CR I said is the malaysian record for 2x2 oraiyo


CR = Continental Record
NR = National Record

But no one cares about 2x2 single either way.


----------



## KeannyThe6x6 (Jan 25, 2018)

I meant Country Record when I said CR that day


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jan 25, 2018)

KeannyThe6x6 said:


> I meant Country Record when I said CR that day


So National Record?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 28, 2018)

I got this for 3bld in comp, F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R' D' L2 F D2 U F' L2 R F' L2 B Rw, easy memo for edges do a u perm with white on top and orange on the front then you have 6 edges flipped in place and 2 edges solved


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 28, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I got this for 3bld in comp, F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R' D' L2 F D2 U F' L2 R F' L2 B Rw, easy memo for edges do a u perm with white on top and orange on the front then you have 6 edges flipped in place and 2 edges solved


6 flipped edges isn’t nice


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 28, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> 6 flipped edges isn’t nice


Yea I know it inst good for speed but It is easier for me to memo, I just memo the edges that are flipped and then use oll and pll algs to solve them


----------



## KeannyThe6x6 (Jan 29, 2018)

DGraciaRubik said:


> So National Record?


Yes


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Jan 31, 2018)

philkt731 said:


> check out this scramble (especially petrus lover (but even so if your not)):
> R2 B R B' D' B L F2 L2 D B' F U2 B F2 U R' F R U2 L' U' R L U2
> 
> got 12.86 this morning after 2 weeks of no practice


I got 14.759 with roux (I average 20sec)


----------



## Alex B71 (Feb 4, 2018)

Scramble in solving orientation - B2 L2 D2 L2 D U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' U' B2 R' F' U F2 D L2 R' Uw

Really weird scramble for 3BLD, not every day you get 4 edge targets, 3 corner targets, 3 twists and a flip... Only managed to get a 35.556 (14.780 | 20.776). The scramble confused me.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 19, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-19
single: 2.258

Time List:
1. 2.258 R' U' F R2 U' F2 U2 F' R'

lol pre-built face


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Feb 19, 2018)

Cross skip
Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-19
single: 8.84

Time List:
1. 8.84 B2 L' U' F2 R F D2 L U B2 D2 F2 U L2 U' B2 L2 U L


----------



## Dat Boi Travis (Feb 20, 2018)

I've gotten several one move cross scrambles and a few 2x2 scrambles with a solved layer requiring a cll alg. Infact, one scramble only needed 2 edges switched, requiring a J or T perm to be solved. My luckiest scramble has to be a 2 move solution from sune timer although its technically not a legit scramble :/


----------



## ubercorb77 (Feb 20, 2018)

Wow
L U' L' R L' R' U L l' r b 
(pyra)
V is already solved.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Feb 21, 2018)

This is pretty nice for Orient First solvers:
U2 D B' D B D2 R' U2 R2 D2 B2 L' U2 R' B2


----------



## THESLICINGOD (Feb 22, 2018)

Davepencilguin said:


> Have you ever gotten a REALLY lucky scramble, where you start with a semi-solved cube?
> 
> I got this scramble for the 2x2x2 form JNetCube timer:
> L B2 D L D2 L' D F' U' R F2 D B2 U' F' L D F' U2 R2 B R' B2 U' F2
> ...


Got the same scramble


----------



## EHAshe (Feb 25, 2018)

Squan solvers, go crazy!
(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(1, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -3)/(-3, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/
Cube shape is just /


----------



## Loser (Feb 28, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-27
single: 7.962

Time List:
1. 7.962 (1, 0)/(-1, -1)/(0, 3)/(-5, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, -4)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -2)/(6, -4)/(0, -4)


tried this a few more times and got a 2.89 so lmoa
0,4/0-2/-1-2/-3-3/1,0/0,3/2,-3 M2 M2 D M2 D' M2 is what i did
0,4/0-2/-1-2/-3-3/1,0/0,3/3,0/ M2 D' M2 is better and what i got a 2 on


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 1, 2018)

U' F' U' F L U' F2 U L' D2 R2 D2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 B

What am I supposed to do with this? Too many options.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 2, 2018)

(3:15.37), 4:02.38, 4:03.20, (4:07.54), 3:54.71+

I average in the 3:30s when warmed up but significantly slower when I'm not. Got a crazy easy first solve of the day. Sure wish I could've saved it for when I was warmed up, it would've been an easy PB. Centers were done in around 1:25


----------



## EHAshe (Mar 5, 2018)

Easy 2x2 scramble with pre-built layer (from csTimer)
U2 R U2 F' U2 F R2 U' R2


----------



## Space Cat (Mar 5, 2018)

(-2, 0)/(2, 5)/(4, 1)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/

I got this square-1 scramble while watching Derpy Cuber's comeback livestream


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 6, 2018)

First layer built on 2x2: F' U2 F R2 U' F2 U R2 F' U2. Got this alg on cstimer. Same CLL Alg as two posts before me but on a different color.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 10, 2018)

R U R’ F RUR’U’R’F R2 U’ R’ U’ L’ U R U’ L U2 R’ U RU2 R’
Solved cube


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 11, 2018)

B2 U2 R2 B’ U2 F U2 F2 L2 U2 B’ R U2 B2 D’ L D’

Solve
L F (wut)
R2 (!)

Then I realised my scrambler was still at CMLL trainer.


Spoiler



Yes, both my posts are jokes.


----------



## Ronxu (Mar 11, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Yes, both my posts are jokes.


Not funny ones.


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Mar 14, 2018)

R R'

I got a 0.058 I think I could improve on that though


----------



## asacuber (Mar 14, 2018)

no crap i didnt start the timer

L' U L U' L U L U


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Mar 15, 2018)

F2 U' R U' R' U R2 F' R' U2
2x2 one side solved


----------



## Merp (Mar 16, 2018)

B' L U R' U' B' R B L' U' B u l
Got this Pyraminx scramble today. Yellow layer solved.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 19, 2018)

pathetic... I use hoya and 1 move F2C imoa, also my 4x4 sucks and I used to avg 52 xd

Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-20
single: 54.61

Time List:
1. 54.61 Rw2 L' D2 U' L' B D2 U R2 U B2 L Rw R2 F2 R' Uw2 L' Rw' U B F' R Uw2 Rw U' D2 Rw' Uw2 U Rw Fw2 D2 R D U2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 U2


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 26, 2018)

lol wut. 

Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-26
single: 0.756

Time List:
1. 0.756 R' U' R' U R' U' R2 U R'


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Mar 27, 2018)

lol skewb 1 move to triple sledge
Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-26
single: 2.12

Time List:
1. 2.12 B R B L B' U' B' L


----------



## asacuber (Apr 1, 2018)

yes cstimer, happy april fools to you too

Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-1
single: 14.20

Time List:
1. 14.20 (1, 3)/(2, -4)/(0, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, -3)/(4, -1)/(4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(4, 0)/(-5, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, -3)/


Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-1
single: 20.70

Time List:
1. 20.70 (3, -1)/(-2, 1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(1, 0)/



E: failing one of the easiest set of 2x2 scrambles ever, first two had almost identical solution, happy 1st of april imoa

Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-1
avg of 5: 2.45

Time List:
1. 2.03 R2 U F' U F2 U' F2 U R
2. 2.26 R' F' R2 U F R2 U R U
3. (4.69+) U2 F U2 R' F2 R U2 F2 U'
4. 3.06 F U F' U2 R U' F2 R' U'
5. (1.21) F R' U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' R


E: these are ridiculous... why do i keep failing?




Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-1
solves/total: 38/38

single
best: 1.30
worst: 3.94

mean of 3
current: 3.29 (σ = 1.05)
best: 1.61 (σ = 0.28)

avg of 5
current: 2.79 (σ = 0.94)
best: 1.61 (σ = 0.31)

avg of 12
current: 2.34 (σ = 0.76)
best: 1.86 (σ = 0.39)

avg of 25
current: 2.09 (σ = 0.49)
best: 1.96 (σ = 0.36)

Average: 2.07 (σ = 0.51)
Mean: 2.13

Time List:
1. 1.53 U' F2 R2 F' R' U2 R' F2 U2 
2. 2.18 U F2 U' R2 U R' F U' R2 
3. 1.57 R F' U R2 F' R U2 R U 
4. 2.09 R' F R F2 U2 F' R' U R' 
5. 3.00 F' R' U2 F2 U' R2 U R' F2 
6. 1.49 F R2 F' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 
7. 1.97 U' F' U' F2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U' 
8. 2.70 F' R U' R2 U2 R' F' R2 F2 U' 
9. 1.38 U F2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U F2 R' 
10. 1.35 U F2 U R' F' R2 F' R U 
11. 2.74 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F U R2 
12. 2.00 U2 R' U F2 R F U2 F R' U' 
13. 2.44 F2 U' R' F2 U2 R' F U' R2 
14. 2.05 R' U R' F U' F' U F2 U 
15. 1.30 R U2 F U2 F2 U' F2 U' R' 
16. 2.13 R U' F2 U' F U2 F' R F' U' 
17. 1.50 R U R2 F2 U' R2 F' R2 U' 
18. 1.76 U' F2 R F' R' F R' F U 
19. 2.32 F U2 F' R F R' F2 U2 R2 
20. 1.68 F U2 R' U F2 R U' R' U2 
21. 3.15 U' R F U F' U R' F U 
22. 2.05 U R2 U2 F' U' F2 U F U2 
23. 1.61 R' F2 U F2 U R2 U F' U' 
24. 2.17 U R' F2 R F' R' U R' U R' 
25. 2.10 F R F' R' U2 F R F' U2 
26. 1.89 U F' U' R U F2 R2 F' R2 U' 
27. 2.10 F2 R2 U' R U R' U R2 U2 
28. 2.47 R F2 U' F' R' U F2 U R' 
29. 1.91 R2 U' R2 U' F R F R2 U 
30. 1.56 U' F U R2 U F U' F2 R' 
31. 1.35 R' U' R U F R' F' R' U' 
32. 3.46+ R2 U' F R U' R U' F' R U2 
33. 1.97 U2 F2 U F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 U' 
34. 1.59 R F U R F2 R F' U R2 
35. 2.43 U' R' U F2 R' U2 R' U' R2 
36. 3.94+ U R F2 U R2 U F2 U2 R2 
37. 2.08 R F' U2 F R U2 R' F U 
38. 3.85+ U2 F' U R' U F2 R' U' R'


----------



## asacuber (Apr 8, 2018)

wow green side

Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-8
single: 13.68

Time List:
1. 13.68 F R' F B' R' U' D B' F2 U' F2 U L2 B2 D B2 R


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 8, 2018)

asacuber said:


> wow green side
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-8
> single: 13.68
> ...



Or should you say orange side


----------



## RedJack22 (Apr 11, 2018)

guysensei1 said:


> U2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 U2 B R2 B2 L2 D2 B' L' D R' U2 B2 R F D B2
> 
> D F R2 D2 //cross
> R' U2 R2 U R' // 1st pair
> ...


Haha! That's crazy!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 12, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-12
single: 5.187

Time List:
1. 5.187 F2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 L' F U' B' U2 B R' B' U' B'

x' z //inspection
B' L2 F R U2 L' //XXcross
U' R U' R' U R U' R' //3rd pair
U2 y R U' R' d R' U' R //4th pair
U L' U' L U L F' L' F //OLL and forced PLL skip.
= 31 moves

PB single. This is 3x3.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 14, 2018)

Cool and interesting Pyraminx scramble: U' L' B L B' L B' U R l u


----------



## QuinnD2006 (Apr 18, 2018)

Got this scramble on 2x2 at ODU big blue spring 2018 

U' R' F U' F U2 F' R2 U' F' U'

though i got 8 seconds


----------



## A Nonconformist (Apr 24, 2018)

B2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 F2 B' L' D' U' B' R' U2 L U'
Roux is real nice. Would like to see what people can do with cfop too


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 25, 2018)

12.674 with CFOP
Would be better if I use auf instead of rotation in pll.


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Apr 28, 2018)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Cross skip
> Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-19
> single: 8.84
> 
> ...


I got my CFOP PB with this. I don't even know full 2-Look - 14.868


----------



## LightFlame_ (May 1, 2018)

I got my 2x2 PB on this...

Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-30
single: 2.37

Time List:
1. 2.37 F U2 R2 U' F' U R2 U' F U'


----------



## tnk351 (May 1, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> F U2 R2 U' F' U R2 U' F U'


A new 2x2 j perm algorithm.


----------



## QuinnD2006 (May 3, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> A new 2x2 j perm algorithm.


or T perm


----------



## tnk351 (May 3, 2018)

QuinnD2006 said:


> or T perm


Or F perm


----------



## QuinnD2006 (May 4, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> Or F perm


Or R perm


----------



## tnk351 (May 5, 2018)

QuinnD2006 said:


> Or R perm


or A perm with auf


----------



## QuinnD2006 (May 5, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> or A perm with auf


you win, I give up.


----------



## tnk351 (May 6, 2018)

QuinnD2006 said:


> you win, I give up.


Or G perm


----------



## Parker Z (May 8, 2018)

I just got this 2x2 scramble from cstimer.

R2 F R F2 U' F2 R' F' R2 U2


----------



## asacuber (May 9, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-9
single: 6.75

Time List:
1. 6.75 R2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B U2 F' L' U2 L' D2 B U' R B2 F D2

z2 x'
U L' F R' D R//preserve red white pair+orange white pair
U L U' L'//WHAT
U' R' U R//THE
U R U' R'//HECK
U' L' U L//???


----------



## tnk351 (May 9, 2018)

L' B' L D2 L U' F2 R D' R' D2 B' U' L B' D F2 U' B L2 2 move cross


----------



## LightFlame_ (May 10, 2018)

R' F2 U' R2 U R U2 F U2
from cstimer, i got a 3.61 but it should have been way faster imo


----------



## tnk351 (May 10, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> R' F2 U' R2 U R U2 F U2
> from cstimer, i got a 3.61 but it should have been way faster imo


 Why is this lucky?


----------



## tnk351 (May 10, 2018)

L' U2 F D2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 U F' R' F U2 F' D' L2 U2 L2 F'
If you do cross in a certain way, there will be 3 already connected pairs.
Didn't get sub 10 because of the N perm tho


----------



## Ronxu (May 10, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> L' U2 F D2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 U F' R' F U2 F' D' L2 U2 L2 F'
> If you do cross in a certain way, there will be 3 already connected pairs.
> Didn't get sub 10 because of the N perm tho


Would you mind sharing that with us then? The most obvious cross would be y' R' U D R2 F'


----------



## tnk351 (May 10, 2018)

Cross:F' L' U2 R U' R'
after that you get 2 already connected pairs
No idea wheres the third one


----------



## tnk351 (May 13, 2018)

U' B' L2 U R' D' R2 U2 R U F' U B2 R D F' U2 B2 D F
2 move cross on D
Got my pb (9.324) on this


----------



## Glomnipotent (Jun 1, 2018)

Was doing OH, when this happened...

B2 U2 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F' U R2 F' L' B R2 U R' U2

y x' / inspection
L2 F2 D / cross
U y' R U' R' L U' L' / first pair
d' L U2 L2' U' L / second pair
y' L' U' L U y' L U L' / third pair
R U' R' / man, this really looks like a big skip...
z' / ???
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' / J-perm?!


----------



## tnk351 (Jun 2, 2018)

D' L F U2 F D2 F' L' D' B2 L' B2 L B2 U2 D2 L' F2 
Last layer skip if you do f2l in a certain way


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 2, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> D' L F U2 F D2 F' L' D' B2 L' B2 L B2 U2 D2 L' F2
> Last layer skip if you do f2l in a certain way



A couple years ago (2015 maybe) there was a guy who had written a program or something(? somebody who remembers correct me if it was something else) that would brute force F2L solutions until it found a LL skip for any given scramble. It was pretty amusing, he would pop up on the wr vids and go "yeah but if he had done _this_ (and there would be ridiculous non-fingertrick-friendly moves) he would have gotten a last layer skip" and he would show the reconstruction.
I can't be the only one who remembers it but I cannot find the posts.


----------



## Thom S. (Jun 3, 2018)

joshsailscga said:


> A couple years ago (2015 maybe) there was a guy who had written a program or something(? somebody who remembers correct me if it was something else) that would brute force F2L solutions until it found a LL skip for any given scramble. It was pretty amusing, he would pop up on the wr vids and go "yeah but if he had done _this_ (and there would be ridiculous non-fingertrick-friendly moves) he would have gotten a last layer skip" and he would show the reconstruction.
> I can't be the only one who remembers it but I cannot find the posts.



Forum or Youtube?

Dou you know one Record he most probably commented?


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jun 16, 2018)

F2 D2 L' U' R L2 B R D R' U' R2 D' B2 D' F2 U2

no inspection rotation

L' F R' F U B2 // xx cross


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jun 18, 2018)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> F2 D2 L' U' R L2 B R D R' U' R2 D' B2 D' F2 U2
> 
> no inspection rotation
> 
> L' F R' F U B2 // xx cross


woah. what time did you get?


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jun 18, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> Last layer skip if you do f2l in a certain way


these type of messages remind me of a person saying "if you do it, and you DONT MESS IT UP, it works. it just works!"
it makes me laugh in my head


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jun 20, 2018)

10.88 B L2 U L2 D R2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L' U L' D L' F2 R F

z2 y // inspection
R U F D2 y' F2 y' F U' R' F R // x cross
U' R' U R U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y' U' R U R' U' R U R' U L U L' // 3rd pair
U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=B_L2_..._//_4th_pair
U-_F_R-_F-_R_U_R_U-_R-_//_OLL
_


----------



## CarterK (Jun 20, 2018)

I got this for OH a while ago and then lost the scramble. It's a really good BLD scramble. I got a scramble that I believe to set up the cube to the state i had.

Scramble: R2 U2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 F2 U' B' D' U2 R D' U R2


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 21, 2018)

nice, got a 35.22[12.99] lol, my pb is 2:01


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 22, 2018)

nice 8 move triple x cross
5.16 D' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' R2 U B2 R D' R' F D B2 D' F2 L R


----------



## CarterK (Jun 22, 2018)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> nice 8 move triple x cross
> 5.16 D' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' R2 U B2 R D' R' F D B2 D' F2 L R


 3.53 lol

z2
R' F2 R2 F'
U' L U L
y R U R' (one looked to here)
R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' U'

I predicted the PLLskip and the AUF so the solve was 2 looked lol.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 22, 2018)

CarterK said:


> 3.53 lol
> 
> z2
> R' F2 R2 F'
> ...


yeah I was able to get something like that on my second try. Main thing was that I paused for way too long before OLL because I guess I was nervous? idk


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jun 25, 2018)

R2 F2 U R2 U B2 F2 U' B2 D B2 F' U2 B' D' R2 B R U' F R2

z' y2 // inspection
L2 D2 U F R' F // X-cross
y U R U2 R' U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y2 R U R' U R U R' R' U2 R // 3rd pair
R U R' U2 R U R' U' F R' F' R // 4th pair
R U2 R2 F R F' U' R U' R' // OLL (CP)
U2 // AUF

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_F2...U2_R2_F_R_F-_U-_R_U-_R-_//_OLL_(CP)
U2_//_AUF


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 1, 2018)

Got this Pyra scramble on Cs timer. How is this legal? U L R' L R L U' B' r b' u'


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 2, 2018)

First Pyra sub-1
.98 L U' L' U B L' R


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jul 18, 2018)

L' B' R' U2 F' L' D2 R' U F' B R2 L2 B' D2 B2 D2

blue cross on the back and one pair

My solution : 

x y // inspection
D // blue cross
y' U L' U L // 1st pair
y' L U2 L' U2 R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' L' U' L // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // T-perm 

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L-_B-..._U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-_//_T&#45;perm_


----------



## Keith Maben (Jul 20, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-19
single: 7.43

Time List:
1. 7.43 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 B' D2 B2 L2 D' R B D2 B' U B2 D' F U

I average 12 - 13


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 21, 2018)

I just got this Pyraminx scramble: U R U' R' B' R U' R' r b' u'
My time was 1.68


----------



## Reizii_ (Jul 22, 2018)

One time, Ruwix's timer gave me U R2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 F' for 2x2.
I've been using CSTimer since.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jul 22, 2018)

do u ever make a cross with M move ?

i sometimes make a cross with M move

example, this scramble :


B R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 U B2 L2 R2 B L F' U R2 U B U 

z // inspection
M2 U2 M2 L2 // cross


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 22, 2018)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> z // inspection
> M2 U2 M2 L2 // cross



Fun fact, M2 L2 can just be done as Lw2 to be faster and easier


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 22, 2018)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> do u ever make a cross with M move ?
> 
> i sometimes make a cross with M move
> 
> ...


why not just z R2 D2 R2 lmao


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jul 27, 2018)

U2 R' B U' L2 B2 U2 R' D R F2 B2 D' F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D'

y2 z // inspection 
U' L' D2 U R' F R U R' // xx cross
y R U R' U' y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' R U R' U2 R U R' // 4th pair
U' R' F R U R' F' R y' R U' R' // OLL
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // PLL 

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U2_R-...y-_R_U-_R-_//_OLL
M2_U-_M-_U2_M_U-_M2_//_PLL_


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 28, 2018)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> U2 R' B U' L2 B2 U2 R' D R F2 B2 D' F2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D'
> 
> y2 z // inspection
> U' L' D2 U R' F R U R' // xx cross
> ...


y2 z // inspection
U' L' D2 U R' F // xcross
R U R' // F2L2
D2 U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U R D2 // F2L3+4 and WV
G-perm


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jul 28, 2018)

Ronxu said:


> y2 z // inspection
> U' L' D2 U R' F // xcross
> R U R' // F2L2
> D2 U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U R D2 // F2L3+4 and WV
> G-perm



wow... i just realize that R U R' is 2nd pair,
maybe I accidentally did U' L' D2 U R' F *R U R' *which make me think that that is double x cross


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jul 28, 2018)

10.89 F' U F2 U R F2 R2 F2 U2 F U2 L F2 L D2 R B2 D2 L

2x2 square on first move

x' z2 // inspection
R U2 L2 // x-cross
U L' U L U R U R' // 2nd pair
y2 U R' U R2 U R' // 3rd pair
y R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' x' R U2 L' U' L U' R' // OLL
x R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL
U2 // AUF

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F-_U_..._R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_U_R_//_PLL
U2_//_AUF


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jul 29, 2018)

inserted the pair first and then with M move to make X cross

12.92 D' R2 B' U2 B' L' U R U R D' F2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 D'

x2 // inspection
U' R' U R // 1st pair
F' M2 U2 M2 // X-cross
y' R U' R' U2 R U R' // 2nd pair
y2 R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
M L' U' L U' L' U' U' L U' M' // OLL
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // PLL


----------



## rubik2005 (Jul 31, 2018)

Scrable from csTimer.net

2x2 : U' R U F2 R2 F' R F2 R 

You just get a CLL case!!!


----------



## rubik2005 (Jul 31, 2018)

WOW!!! Again!

R U R' U' R U R2 U' F U'


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 1, 2018)

rubik2005 said:


> CLL


no


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Aug 1, 2018)

Ronxu said:


> no


Yeah @rubik2005, that's an Eg-1 case. Cll consists of a fully solved layer. 2 of the corners on that face need to swap, making it any Eg-1 case.


----------



## rubik2005 (Aug 1, 2018)

Yeah, I realized that know. I just got confused. But still, you have halve the cube done!


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 4, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-5

4. (11.98) B2 R2 D L2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D L' R' F' R' B2 U2 R B2 R' 

z' y // inspection
F' U L D2 y U F U F R' // orange X-cross
R U R' U R U R' U' L' U L // 2nd pair
U R U R' U2 R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 R U2 R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL (sune)


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 5, 2018)

1. 16.47 U2 R2 F' B U B' R2 D R B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 F L2 F2
got my pb on this one
so happy


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 5, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> 1. 16.47 U2 R2 F' B U B' R2 D R B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 F L2 F2
> got my pb on this one
> so happy



did u use green cross ?
my solution :

x' // inspection
F U' R' D2 y2 U' F U2 F R' // green x-cross
y R U R' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y2 U' R' U R U2 R' U' R // 3rd pair
R U' R' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL
U R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // F-perm
U // AUF


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 5, 2018)

no i did white


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 6, 2018)

scramble from csTimer

for Rouxer

L D2 L2 R' U2 R B2 D2 B2 R' U2 B' R2 F L2 D L D' R U L'

First Block already solved


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 6, 2018)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> scramble from csTimer
> 
> for Rouxer
> 
> ...



for rouxer, whats ur solution ?


----------



## xbrandationx (Aug 8, 2018)

U' B2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' L B F U F2 D2 R' B2 R

Just got this hilarious CStimer scramble. Super easy double x-cross and easy F2L pairs. It was my first solve of the day and I think I was in shock so I didn’t get a new PB unfortunately.



Spoiler: Double X-Cross Solution



x2 R F R U D F’ D’


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 8, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-8

5. (10.61) F D2 R' B' L2 B2 D2 L D' B' U2 L2 U2 F' U2 D2 B' U2 F2 B'

x' // inspection
L' D2 F U R' F2 // green X-cross
y' U' R U' R' R' U R // 2nd pair
R U R' U' R U R' y' L' U L // 3rd pair
y U2 R' F R F' R U' R' // 4th pair
Rw U R' U R U2 Rw' // OLL
M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 // Z-perm


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 8, 2018)

xbrandationx said:


> U' B2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' L B F U F2 D2 R' B2 R
> 
> Just got this hilarious CStimer scramble. Super easy double x-cross and easy F2L pairs. It was my first solve of the day and I think I was in shock so I didn’t get a new PB unfortunately.
> 
> ...



the inspection is z2 not x2

z2 // inspection
R F R U D F' D' // white xx cross
y' R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R' F R F' U2 R U' R' U F' U2 F // OLL
y x' R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 // A-perm


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 8, 2018)

B2 U L2 U2 F2 U F2 U L2 U' F' L' U' L B2 D' B2 F2 U2

y z // inspection
R D2 y' U' F2 U R' F R // xx cross
y U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y2 U R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R' U' R U' L U' R' U2 L' U2 R U' L U2 L' // ZBLL


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 10, 2018)

B2 D2 F' L2 R2 F' R2 B' F2 U2 R2 U F R' D2 R2 U' L' D2 F'

I found this while doing OH.
I looked down at the cube and wasn't sure if I had scrambled it fully...

E: 15.95 which is better than average but garbage considering what it could have been


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 10, 2018)

i changed cross colour on this scramble :

D2 F L' U D' B2 L' F' U' F' L2 F U2 L2 B' R2 L2 F' R2

x2 y' // inspection
D L R' F R // planned white cross 
R' U' // orange XX cross


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 15, 2018)

(3.66) U' F2 U2 F2 U F R' F' U'
should have been WAY faster

inspection // z x'
cool heckin solve // U' R2 U3' (U) R' U' R
AUF like a frickin boss except not really bc i did // U' U2 (U)

whats in red is basically a correction so yeah

tried it again and got a 1.77 so uhh yeah 

needless to say that solve was slow as hecc


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 15, 2018)

4.05 R' U2 F2 R U F U' R2 U'
inspection // x2 z
face // U' R U' R2
oll // skip my boii
pll // lefty j perm (L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L) 
AUF // U

if it wasnt for a lockup during pll it should have been faster aa

just tried it again and got a 3.3 so aa


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 17, 2018)

U B2 U B2 L2 B2 D L2 U R2 D2 L B R' F D' B' R' B' D2 R2 Fw' Uw2 bld
gotta love these ones


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 17, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> I got my 2x2 PB on this...
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-30
> single: 2.37
> ...


man i've come a long way. my current 2x2 pb is 1.49


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 17, 2018)

U R L R' U' L B L B U' B L R B' R' on skewb


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 18, 2018)

AMCuber said:


> U R L R' U' L B L B U' B L R B' R' on skewb


That's a long skewb scramble.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 24, 2018)

L' U2 R2 F U2 B' F2 R2 B U2 B2 U' B' U L' B' D' F2 L 

one move yellow cross


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 24, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-25

12. (14.61) D B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 R U' B2 D' F R B' L B' R2

y2 z // inspection
L y U L2 U R F' R U F2 // orange cross
y' U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y U' R U' R' // 2nd pair
y U R U' R2 U' R // 3rd pair
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'// 4th pair
U R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLL
U2 // AUF


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 13, 2018)

For 2x2-
R' U' F' U' F' U' F U2 R U R
(Generated by cubetimer on november 3, 2017)

z y // inspection
F R U R' U'F'// CLL

6 moves, just a cll case with no AUF

I have a 0.81 on this scramble, pb single


----------



## EHAshe (Sep 15, 2018)

Super easy 2x2 scrambles are more common than I thought. Here's a good one I just got from csTimer.
R2 U F' R F' U2 F' R U'

Solution was

x
L' U L U' L' U L

It took me a half a second to realized I skipped last layer with no AUF needed. I ended up getting a 1.38. I did it again and got a 0.83. My PB is 1.14. Feels bad man


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Sep 16, 2018)

I got a "scramble" on a PLL trainer that was just U' 

Pll skip?
Anyway i got 0.02 somthing


----------



## Tattylatty (Sep 26, 2018)

Wow.. why can't this happen at a competition

R2 D' U2 L' D F' R' D F' B' L D' U2 F B2 R' L B U L R U' R F2 R2 - Scramble

Haha first time doing fmc and I got 33 moves with pure ZZ !!! Last layer skip lmao

Solution - Yellow on top, Orange facing you

F’- flips 4 bad edges and puts the orange-white piece on the bottom
U D’ R2 L2 F’ - flips the remaining 4 bad edges and sets up for an easy white cross
L R D L R - White cross done
L’ U2 L - I tried making a pair before aligning the cross with D.
D R’ U’ R - First pair
L U’ L’ U L’ U’ L - Second pair
U2 L U L’ - Third pair
R U R’ U’ - A sexy move and the cube is solved. LOL


----------



## Swoop (Sep 29, 2018)

F' U F' U R' U R U2 F2 
2x2 first layer is solved lol 
got a 3.92 on it


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Oct 10, 2018)

really easy F2L

L2 D2 B' U2 B2 R2 B' R2 B U2 R2 D B2 D2 L' F2 R B D' U' F2

z y2 // inspection
F' L U' R' F // red cross
y' R' U' R U y' L' U L // 1st pair
y R U' R' // 2nd pair
R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R' // 4th pair


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Oct 17, 2018)

U R B' R2 F R2 U F L F2 U2 L F2 U2 R' U2 R2 D2 L' 

z y // inspection
D R' D L U' F L // xx cross


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Oct 19, 2018)

12. (10.10) D L' F2 U2 R U2 B2 L' B2 R' B2 R D B U L2 U2 L U L F'

y2 z' // inspection
(F B') R' // red cross
U' R U' R2 U' R // 1st pair
U2 L U L' // 2nd pair
y' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
y L F' L' U' L U F U' L' // OLL


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Oct 19, 2018)

Scramble: D' R2 U B2 U B2 U R2 D' L2 U L' D2 U B2 R F2 L2 R

x2 // Inspection
D' // EO+3/4 Cross


----------



## TJardigradHe (Oct 22, 2018)

For pyraminx:

U L' U' R L' B' L B l' r' b u'

Solution is just two moves and four tips
I got a 1.53 on this, isn't pb but it was a ridiculous scramble.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Oct 23, 2018)

Scramble: D F2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 D F2 B L B' D' R' D L D' R2 

z D // Red cross

....


----------



## ImPaulPCG (Oct 25, 2018)

This is a very easy 2x2 scramble that got me my fullstep PB: U2 R' U' R U2 F2 R' U2 R' (csTimer)
y' //Inspection
U R' U' //First face
y2 R U R' U R U2 R' //Sune OLL
U' y' //Setup
R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // (3/5) PBL
U' //AUF

Time: 7.84
Previous PB: 8.41

yes i suck at 2x2 lol


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 3, 2018)

Got this today. My PB before this was 6.51.

F U2 R2 U' F' U R' U' R2 U'

x' y' (I think)
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' 
U'

Done. 2.83 seconds.


----------



## INoob5s (Nov 4, 2018)

D' F2 B' L U F L' B' R' U R2 U2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 L2
Ever get a scramble with 3 F2L pairs done already?Too bad I couldn't find a way to preserve them...


----------



## Nosae Semaj (Nov 4, 2018)

FreeFOP maybe?


----------



## stormtrooper (Nov 4, 2018)

Do this scramble, I DARE YOU.
Scramble: B L2 U R B U R U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B U2 F U

Post the solution you would use to solve this scramble.


----------



## stormtrooper (Nov 4, 2018)

I know a easy scramble that was from a video that got deleted.

U2 D2 R L2 R F B2 F D2 B2 F2 R' L2 R' D2 U2
Enjoy.


----------



## deruk (Nov 5, 2018)

(F D F' D' F U' R2) Cross
(U L U' L' U B' U B
L' U2 L
R U R' B U' B'
F' U F) Insert corners
(U' R' U R B' R B R'
U B' U B U L U' L'
U2 R U' R' F R' F' R
U' L' F U F' U' F' L F) Insert Edges
(L U F U' F' L') setup for ZBLL
(U2 R U' L' U R' L' U' L' U' L' U L U L2 ) ZBLL
This solve was bad, I got a 6.11 so I had around 13 tps. It was also done on my guansu because I traded my guanlong for food to feed my family. So it would've been a high 4 if I did it on a 3x3.


----------



## willtri4 (Nov 8, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-11-8
single: 7.42

Time List:
1. 7.42 (-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(3, -3)/(3, -3)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)

PB single by a ton lol. I 2-looked it.


----------



## rubik2005 (Nov 17, 2018)

(2x2)
Generated By csTimer on 2018-11-17
single: 2.39

Time List:
1. 2.39 R2 F' U2 F' U R' U2 R U'

Solution:
x
U' R2 U' R2
R U R' U'
R' F R F'
Could've been sub-2


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 17, 2018)

CSTimer Skewb Scramble
U R B U' B' U L U' L'
Time: 1.96


----------



## MCuber (Nov 18, 2018)

Insanity on 4x4;
Generated By csTimer on 2018-11-18
single: 38.14

Time List:
1. 38.14 D R' B D Fw U' Uw L Rw2 R2 B' D Uw' B' Uw' F' R' D2 Rw U' Rw2 U Uw' D2 B2 Fw2 F2 Rw' Uw' R Fw D2 Rw2 D' U2 L Fw2 D' F Fw

Really bad lookahead, could've be PB otherwise


----------



## Glyr (Nov 18, 2018)

Just got a 1 move ll on 2x2
(2.14) U' F2 U' R' U R' F' R2 F2
Its a shame i had to regrip for the one move but still a great time

z' y // Inspection
F // Blue layer
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // cll ( i probably should've done F (sexy x2) F' instead so i wouldn't have to regrip)
U // auf


----------



## stormtrooper (Nov 18, 2018)

My solution:

inspection: y x2
cross: D
F2L-1: U2 R U R' U y' L' U L
F2L-2: L U' L'
F2L-3: U2' R' U2' R U' R' U R
F2L-4: R U R' U' R U R'
OLL: U r U R' U' M U R U' R'
CP: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
EPLL: R2' U' R' U' R U R U R U' R
AUF: U2'

What is your solution?


----------



## Jack Maniar (Nov 19, 2018)

I hate when you get a corner twist. That's a real toe to the table.


----------



## Glyr (Nov 19, 2018)

U L' U L R' U B U' r b' u
was not expecting such a simple solution from it


----------



## Billabob (Nov 24, 2018)

Was practicing with cross solved - what on Earth is this scramble?

U B' U2 D' R' D F' B' D2 F' U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 R'

R' F U' R F' //P1
U F R U2 R' F' //P2
U' F' L' U2 L F //P3
L F U2 F' L' //P4
U F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' U2 //LL

The same F2L case 3 times in a row, followed by a PLL skip...


----------



## Glyr (Nov 25, 2018)

(3, 5)/(-5, 4)/(-1, -4)/(1, -5)/(3, 0)/(5, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)

Not the wildest but still skips cube shape


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Nov 25, 2018)

stormtrooper said:


> Do this scramble, I DARE YOU.
> Scramble: B L2 U R B U R U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B U2 F U
> 
> Post the solution you would use to solve this scramble.



my solution :
(FYI, I did this one-handed and got 25.51)

y' z2 // inspection
D // cross
y' U R U' U' R' R' U' R // 1st pair
R U' R' y' U' U' R U R' // 2nd pair
L' U L // 3rd pair
U R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
y R U R' F' R U' U' R' U' U' R' F R U R U' U' R' // PLL
U' // AUF


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 26, 2018)

stormtrooper said:


> Do this scramble, I DARE YOU.
> Scramble: B L2 U R B U R U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B U2 F U
> 
> Post the solution you would use to solve this scramble.


z2 y’ // inspection
D // cross
L U2 L’ Dw L’ U’ L // F2L1
R’ U R2 U2 Uw R’ U’ R Dw R’ U2 R D’ R’ // F2L2
U2 R’ U R U2 R’ U R // F2L3
L U L’ U’ L U L’ // F2L4


----------



## M O (Dec 11, 2018)

cstimer gave me this scramble earlier:

F' L' D' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U' F2 R2 F' D' R U' R' F U'

you can get a double X-cross with: y L U' L2 U2 L

I average 20 seconds and got a time of 10.36 on my first attempt, and now I can execute it in under 10. 

Try out the scramble for yourself and tell me what times you achieved!


----------



## asacuber (Dec 11, 2018)

deruk said:


> (F D F' D' F U' R2) Cross
> (U L U' L' U B' U B
> L' U2 L
> R U R' B U' B'
> ...


lol


----------



## TJardigradHe (Dec 13, 2018)

I got a 0.75 2x2 pb single recently (I finally broke my 0.81), with this ridiculous scramble.

Generated by cstimer on 12/03/18
F' R F' R' F2 U' F2 R' U'

z' y // inspection
R2 U' R' // First and second layers
U' // AUF

4 moves
4/.75=5.33 TPS


----------



## James Hake (Dec 15, 2018)

U' L2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' B U R D U F2 D' R U2 

z2
R' D R' F' R d R' F R


----------



## TetCuber48 (Dec 15, 2018)

i've gotten a 3x3 scramble where the white cross was already solved lol. i didn't even get a pb.


----------



## stormtrooper (Dec 16, 2018)

I got another scramble lol.
F B2 L' D L' D B L F L2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2
Post your solution below.

My solution to this scramble:

z2 y // inspection
U R U R F2 // x-cross
U' R' U R2 U' R' // 2nd pair
y U' R U2' R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
y2 R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U x' R U R' D R U' R' D' x // OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // CP
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // EPLL

Time I got with this scramble : 14.55 seconds


----------



## asacuber (Dec 16, 2018)

James Hake said:


> U' L2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' B U R D U F2 D' R U2
> 
> z2
> R' D R' F' R d R' F R


z2
R' D R' F' R d R' F R
U2 R U' R'
U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L
LW' U2 L U L' U LW
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Dec 18, 2018)

stormtrooper said:


> I got another scramble lol.
> F B2 L' D L' D B L F L2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2
> Post your solution below.
> 
> ...


Didn't time myself ... came up with this solution ... 

z2 y // inspection
D R2 D' R' U R2 L F2 L' // xx-cross 9
R U R' // 3rd 12
U' R' U2 R U' y R U R' // 4th 20
U f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' // oll 31
U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2' y R U' R' // pll 44
U // auf 45


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Dec 19, 2018)

stormtrooper said:


> I got another scramble lol.
> F B2 L' D L' D B L F L2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2
> Post your solution below.



x2 y'
R U F2 R2
y U2 R U' R' L U' L'
y' U2 R' U2 R2 U R'
y U2 R U2 R' U R U' R'
U R' F R U R' U' F' U R
y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2
U2


----------



## Glyr (Dec 19, 2018)

i got these scrambles back to back.
B2 U' R2 D' F L' B' D2 R' L' B2 D2 R' D2 R2 L' D2 F2 U L2
R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 B R U2 L U' F' R2 U L2

I didn't have the best solutions for them, but still quite lucky imo


----------



## Billabob (Dec 20, 2018)

D' L2 B D' B2 R' B R F2 R2 D2 B' U2 B D2 R2 F2 L2

1-look F2L


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Dec 25, 2018)

(2x2) R U' F U' F' U2 R2 F R U'
If only I knew full CLL...


----------



## Riley M (Dec 30, 2018)

Pyra: U' R U' L B U' R' L' U' B R' r b

Solve on blue for a 6 move solution


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 2, 2019)

Heck

L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D L2 U R2 F' R' F2 D2 L' F2 R' U


----------



## stormtrooper (Jan 2, 2019)

joshsailscga said:


> Heck
> 
> L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D L2 U R2 F' R' F2 D2 L' F2 R' U


My solution would be this for this scramble:

z2 y' // inspection
D' R U R' D' // cross
U2 L U' L' // 1st pair
R U R' U F U' F' // 2nd pair
R U R' // 3rd pair
U R' U2' R U2' R' U R // 4rd pair
U2 l' U l U l' U' l F U' F' // OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' R' // PLL

The time I got with this scramble was 10 seconds on stackmat. I don't know how this scramble got generated.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jan 4, 2019)

joshsailscga said:


> Heck
> 
> L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D L2 U R2 F' R' F2 D2 L' F2 R' U



x2
D2
y U' R U R'
L U2 L' y' U R U' R'
y' R U R' U R U R'
U2 L' U L U2 L' U' L
R' U' R' F R F' R' F R F' U R
R U R' F' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U' R'
U


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jan 5, 2019)

R F' U' R2 F R' F R2 F' 

AUF might be different, but white and yellow have the same side solution+same eg1 case


----------



## stormtrooper (Jan 6, 2019)

I got this scramble in OH, post your solution below, B L2 B2 F R2 D2 R2 D B' U' L' D' B L D F.

If you are not color neutral then you can do the scramble with front face with the color you usually solve cross on, otherwise if you are color neutral this won't matter.

I got a slow time on this because I am not color neutral, I tried solving green but of course F2L was hard to find.


----------



## Billabob (Jan 6, 2019)

stormtrooper said:


> I got this scramble in OH, post your solution below, B L2 B2 F R2 D2 R2 D B' U' L' D' B L D F.
> 
> If you are not color neutral then you can do the scramble with front face with the color you usually solve cross on, otherwise if you are color neutral this won't matter.
> 
> I got a slow time on this because I am not color neutral, I tried solving green but of course F2L was hard to find.



19 move F2L into a quite nice LL case:

x' D2 R U2 R' L U L2
R' U' R
D F' L F L' u'
L' U L
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U2

I’m sure a more experienced solver could do better.


----------



## VDel_234_ (Jan 6, 2019)

At the last competition I went to, I had an amazing 2x2 average. 2 move layers. Don't have the scrambles, but the moves were U' R2 or U R2 on the solves. Definitely under 20 moves.
Other easy scrambles. I once had a 1 move cross on 3x3. That was a PB of mine.


----------



## stormtrooper (Jan 6, 2019)

VDel_234_ said:


> At the last competition I went to, I had an amazing 2x2 average. 2 move layers. Don't have the scrambles, but the moves were U' R2 or U R2 on the solves. Definitely under 20 moves.
> Other easy scrambles. I once had a 1 move cross on 3x3. That was a PB of mine.


Which competition was it?


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Jan 17, 2019)

R L R U' B' L U R' B' R B' l'
Round 1, Group A, Solve 2 at Larnaca Open 2019 in Cyprus
1.99 Cypriot NR Single on it from a guy who averages mid 7 lmao
1.43 first try on it


----------



## Lid (Jan 20, 2019)

(4, 0) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (3, -3) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (6, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / 

y2 0,4/-4,0/0,-1/-3,-3/ | CSP
0,-1/ | CO & CP
6,0/-3,0/3,0/-1,-1/-2,1/-3,0/6,0/-1,-3 | EO variant = forced EP skip
= 12|29


----------



## MattP98 (Jan 24, 2019)

(-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-5,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (1,0)/


Spoiler



(-1,3)/ (-3,0)/ (CS + CO skip)
(3,2)/ (1,1)/ (EO)
(5,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (3,3)/ (0,-3)/ (CP + EP skip)
(-3,-3) (lol)


----------



## Nard Cubes (Jan 24, 2019)

This scramble has the blue layer already made.
F' R F' R2 U R F2 U2 R' U'


----------



## AbsoRuud (Feb 2, 2019)

This wasn't a very hard scramble at all.
2x2x2: U2 F' U' F U' F R2 F R2 U2 

It was a new PB for me at 2.48, down from 2.80.


----------



## TJardigradHe (Feb 3, 2019)

New pyraminx pb single 0.72. 7 moves, absolutely ridiculous.

Generated By csTimer on 2019-02-02
single: 0.72

Time List:
1. 0.72 U' L' R U L' U' L' R' b' u'

I don't think I need to explain the solution for this.


----------



## stormtrooper (Feb 10, 2019)

How did I just get another lucky OH scramble? I just got a 2 move red cross.
Scramble: U' R' F' L' U2 L' U D2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 D

If you are not color neutral and only solve on a specific color, then put the color of the cross you want to solve on the face next to the front.
Post solution below.


----------



## asacuber (Feb 17, 2019)

im not sure what to say
Generated By csTimer on 2019-02-17
single: 1.02

Time List:
1. 1.02 L' B L B' U' R L R'


----------



## RouxCuber (Feb 24, 2019)

let me just say, cs timer frequently gives me insanely easy scrambles. LOL. here's one a really long time ago:
D R' U2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 U2 F' R' F L' F D2 F' U'
what makes it even more hilarious is that i use roux. i wasnt that pro at the time of this scramble. i got a 6.593
someone pro at roux would probably get a 3 or 4 on this


----------



## Greetron (Feb 24, 2019)

a 2x2 scramble I got before was (R U R' U) (R U2 R') Literally the Sune algorithm


----------



## SM cubing (Feb 25, 2019)

I once got 2 sunes stacked atop one another


----------



## AMCuber (Feb 26, 2019)

B R L' R' B U B U B U R L B L' B' for skewb, solve for white and once you solve the layer the whole cube will be solved


----------



## u Cube (Feb 26, 2019)

applezfall said:


> F' L F L' U B L D' B F2 R2 U D2 R2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U'
> this has very easy xxcross on red lol ll is meh


this is good for roux too if u do blue fb


----------



## u Cube (Feb 26, 2019)

AMCuber said:


> B R L' R' B U B U B U R L B L' B' for skewb, solve for white and once you solve the layer the whole cube will be solved


1.77


----------



## I am sub 1000 (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi im a random cuber and I want to know what time you get on this scramble L2 B L2 U2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 B L2 U' L D2 L' U L2 D B' I got it on cstimer and I want to know the time you get on it because I'm not really good at preserving pairs

This is proof its on cstimer


----------



## Billabob (Mar 3, 2019)

Quite an easy one:

U2 L' F' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B R2 D2 F L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' R' D

z y' R' U' F2 u //xcross
R' F R F' R' U' R //P2
y L U' L F' L2 F //P3
U' L' U' L //P4
U r' U' R U' R' U2 r //OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U //PLL

And a hard one because nobody ever posts them:

U B2 F2 L' R2 F2 R D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' D' U' L D2 B2 L


----------



## Pushkanator (Mar 3, 2019)

Not 100% sure this belongs here but anyway;

Scramble: B' U2 F' U2 L2 D2 B D2 B U2 R2 F2 U' L B2 R' U B' U R

Solution: (y) B L' D

Pretty crazy, right?


----------



## I am sub 1000 (Mar 23, 2019)

cstimer is broken L' U2 L B2 R D2 R' B2 U2 R2 U2 R' F L F2 L R' U F' U2


----------



## SM cubing (Mar 29, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-03-29
single: 8.75

Time List:
1. 8.75 D2 L2 F D2 L2 F U2 L2 F R2 F' U2 D' R D' F U2 L' U2 B

z2 L U L F' U R' F R B2// XXcross
U' R' U R// P3
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'// P4
U ' R U2 R2 F R F' U2 M' U R U' r' // OLL
Just do the pll i dont wanna write an f perm all out


----------



## Glyr (Mar 30, 2019)

a pretty easy 2x2 scramble: F2 U F U2 R U F2 R U2


----------



## Billabob (Apr 2, 2019)

Was practising Tripod slow solves and got this scramble -
R2 F' R' B' D' F' R' B L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U'

x' y' F2 D' R2' U2 R u' //cross
L' U2 L2 U' L' //P1
U2 L U' L' //P2
U y L' U' L //P3
R U2 R' //block
F' U' F U' R U R' U' //LS+LL skip

29 moves, almost entirely fingertrickable! Wish I was timing it.

EDIT: Got both these scrambles in the same Ao12:

U2 B2 U F R U2 D' L F U2 R2 F2 B L2 F L2 U2 D2 F
B' U' R B R L' D' R B L B' U2 F R2 U2 L2 U2 B R2

Second edit, here's another stupid scramble I got:

F2 U2 F2 L' F2 L B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R D2 U' B' D R B F R' D2 B'

x' R' F u L R D' //xcross
L' U L //P2
y R U R' //P3
y R U2 R' U' R U R' //P4
U L F' L' U' L U F U' L' U //LL


----------



## aerocube (Apr 6, 2019)

2x2 scramble with white layer solved
U2 R U2 F' R' U R' U2 R' U R


----------



## emps (Apr 7, 2019)

U2 F2 U' F2 U B2 D' B2 L2 F2 B' L2 U2 R2 D' L' D' F' 10.698 single

Coulda been like a high 6 or low 7 if i got it nowadays but it was back when i avged like 16 or smth so yea

easy double x cross on white


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 10, 2019)

D2 R U2 R' D2 R F2 U2 F2 R' B2 L F' R' D' R' B' L F R2 F

z y
M2 U2 M2 // cross

you can do R L' D2 R' L but slower i think


----------



## asacuber (Apr 18, 2019)

(1,0)/ (0,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (2,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (4,-3)/


----------



## Djangovend (Apr 19, 2019)

Got this super-lucky scramble from csTimer:
D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B' F2 L2 B' L2 U2 B D' B' D2 L F U' F'

PB fail because I messed up

Solution:



Spoiler



y2 // inspection
R D R F2 D // cross
U' R' U R // 1st pair
Lw U L' U' M' // 2nd pair
U' L' U L // 3rd pair
R' D' R U R' D R // 4th pair / CLS
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL
U // AUF


----------



## Diving Cuber (Apr 19, 2019)

I got this scramble on 2x2 from chao timer:
R U F2 U'F2 U R U'


----------



## RouxCuber (May 1, 2019)

U' F R F' L' D2 B R U' B2 U2 B2 D' L2 U L2 D2 R2 U
Roux OH: 8.05
My fastest OH single, but don't really want to count as PB. This scramble was a piece of cake. So much free stuff throughout the entire solve, not only the scramble.


----------



## stormtrooper (May 15, 2019)

I got a ll skip on skewb doing yellow layer lol.

Generated By csTimer on 2019-05-14
single: 3.11

Time List:
1. 3.11 L' U' L B' U L' U' L


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 18, 2019)

U R' U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' 

Only two pieces need swapping...


----------



## 3Squareheadz (May 20, 2019)

I got this scramble on Pyraminx U' L R L R' L U B l r b' u'
A WHOLE SIDE IS SOLVED


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 21, 2019)

B' R2 D2 B2 L2 D U2 R2 U' R' F U L' F2 R' D B' F2
stupid scramble


----------



## wiredknight (May 26, 2019)

I've been training using only distance-20 scrambles from cube20.org on the theory that this is better practice than random scrambles from the various scramble generators (tnoodle, cstimer, etc.) available on line since the scrambles will all be the same (and highest) degree of difficulty possible. Am I wrong? Please tell me why.


----------



## Etotheipi (May 26, 2019)

wiredknight said:


> I've been training using only distance-20 scrambles from cube20.org on the theory that this is better practice than random scrambles from the various scramble generators (tnoodle, cstimer, etc.) available on line since the scrambles will all be the same (and highest) degree of difficulty possible. Am I wrong? Please tell me why.


since an average cfop solve is about 50 moves on average, the optimal movecount probably wont affect the solve too much


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 26, 2019)

Distance-20 states and a distance-17 states are actually identical for speedsolving, zero difference, so you'd save some energy if you just use cstimer or whatever you like 

You ask why is your logic wrong? Well speedsolving solutions are always much more than optimal (~50 speed vs. ~18 optimal) so you wouldn't ever be able to "use" a, let's say, distance-15 scramble. Also just because the optimal moves for a whole cube is 20 vs. 18, it makes no difference to how many moves you would take to solve the cross or first block or whatever.
If you want to practice highest degree of difficulty solves, um, I'm not sure what to tell you.


----------



## shinthebin (May 26, 2019)

A 4x4 scramble with yellow centers solved. Got it from csTimer.

L' B2 U2 L2 F2 R B2 D2 L' U2 B2 L' D B2 D' L2 F' L U F' D' Fw2 Rw2 B' Uw2 L' U2 Rw2 L' R' Uw2 B L' U2 Uw B' L D2 F2 Uw D2 F' Rw Uw' B Rw Fw2


----------



## RouxCuber (Jun 10, 2019)

B2 U2 R' U2 R B2 R F2 D F2 D2 B' R2 U' B' R F' R2 
(OH PB single)


Spoiler: Reconstruction here


----------



## HyperCuber (Jun 11, 2019)

Recently, in one of my comps, I got a scramble on square1 that let me get a 12 second single! I broke my pb by landslide. I don’t have the scramble, but I have a vlog of the solve on my channel if anyone wants to analyze it.


----------



## aerocube (Jun 15, 2019)

easiest skewb single ever?
B L R B' U R B' L U' B' L'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2019)

aerocube said:


> easiest skewb single ever?
> B L R B' U R B' L U' B' L'


I'm sorry - I'm obviously not very good at skewb. Could you provide a spoilered solution? I don't see the easy solve here.


----------



## aerocube (Jun 16, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm sorry - I'm obviously not very good at skewb. Could you provide a spoilered solution? I don't see the easy solve here.


oops,i think i gave the scramble after,my scramble was R U L B L U L R' U L B and i accidentally got a centres and edges skip after i did the first layer,which was pretty inefficient so i can't reconstruct


----------



## SM cubing (Jun 16, 2019)

B2 R L' D F' R' F' B2 U2 R B2 R D2 R' U2 D2 F2 L'

lol heres the recon

z2 x'// Inspection
R2' F' R L' U' y' R' F R// XXXCross
y' U' R' U R U2 R' U R// F2L 4
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'// OLL
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'


----------



## SM cubing (Jun 17, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-06-16
single: 7.25

Time List:
1. 7.25 U' L2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U' R' U' F2 D2 L R

sorry to double post, but this scramble is insane. 

I could have done this:

R D R' L' U' L R U2 R2 U' R M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2

But i did this

R D R' L' U' L U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2

so thats a uwr fail


----------



## Ash Black (Jun 18, 2019)

HyperCuber said:


> Recently, in one of my comps, I got a scramble on square1 that let me get a 12 second single! I broke my pb by landslide. I don’t have the scramble, but I have a vlog of the solve on my channel if anyone wants to analyze it.


you can find the scramble on WCADB.net by looking up the competition, and under the page for the comp, it will have all the scrambles


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 19, 2019)

What a silly Skewb scramble - U' R L R' U R' B' L'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 19, 2019)

B2 R B D B R B D B U2 D2 F R2 D2 F' L2 F2 U2 B'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 28, 2019)

What a really easy/dumb 2x2 scramble lol; R U' F2 U2 R U' F U2 F U2


----------



## Apolo (Jun 29, 2019)

Do you guys ever got a LL skip ? I got my first one yesterday !
The suprise is insane. 
My solve was even luckier because I got a 3 moves Cross !

My LL skip solve:
Scramble: U R2 U F2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 F D L2 D2 L D U B' D U2
Solve:
x2 y // Inspection
F' L' R2 // Cross
U2 R' U R U L' U L // F2L1
L U2 L' y R U R' // F2L 2
U L' U2 L U2 L' U L // F2L 3
U R' U R U2 R' U R // F2L 4
U // LL SKIP WHAAAAAT
10.44 PB


----------



## pglewis (Jun 29, 2019)

Odds:

OLL Skip: 1 in 216
PLL Skip: 1 in 72
LL Skip: 216x72: 1 in 15,552

I've had exactly one LL skip using CFOP to date (and one when I was playing with ZZ but pre-oriented edges increases the odds by 8x to 1 in 1,944).


----------



## FJT97 (Jun 29, 2019)

well im using the superior method zz so its quite common


----------



## Apolo (Jun 29, 2019)

pglewis said:


> Odds:
> 
> OLL Skip: 1 in 216
> PLL Skip: 1 in 72
> ...



Interesting, didn't knew that pll skip chances were that low !


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jun 29, 2019)

I have probably done 30-50k solves as a cuber, and only once have I ever gotten a ll skip, and it was while I was learning oh turning... not even speed solving


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jul 8, 2019)

L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D U2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 F' D2 F' U' R D' B2 R D

White cross solved ... well almost


----------



## Justintime2cube (Jul 8, 2019)

Check this 3x3 one out, it should come out to 25 moves. D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U’ B2 U2 F’ L’ R2 D U2 B’ R’ D’ R2 D2 (Do white cross)


----------



## NathanaelCubes (Jul 8, 2019)

Tudor Lin said:


> let me just say, cs timer frequently gives me insanely easy scrambles. LOL. here's one a really long time ago:
> D R' U2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 U2 F' R' F L' F D2 F' U'
> what makes it even more hilarious is that i use roux. i wasnt that pro at the time of this scramble. i got a 6.593
> someone pro at roux would probably get a 3 or 4 on this


That is such a ridiculous scramble. I failed it and got a 6.56, which would be my PB by a second.


----------



## RouxCuber (Jul 9, 2019)

NathanaelCubes said:


> That is such a ridiculous scramble. I failed it and got a 6.56, which would be my PB by a second.


 Roux or CFOP?


----------



## NathanaelCubes (Jul 9, 2019)

Tudor Lin said:


> Roux or CFOP?


Roux. I average 5 seconds slower with CFOP.


----------



## Billabob (Jul 9, 2019)

Tudor Lin said:


> let me just say, cs timer frequently gives me insanely easy scrambles. LOL. here's one a really long time ago:
> D R' U2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 U2 F' R' F L' F D2 F' U'
> what makes it even more hilarious is that i use roux. i wasnt that pro at the time of this scramble. i got a 6.593
> someone pro at roux would probably get a 3 or 4 on this



5.376. I don't use Roux, my PB with Roux is 21.618 - but my word anyone could get a good time on this scramble.

x2 //FB
r' U' r2 U2 r' U2 R U R' //SB
U M U' M //cross
U2 F R U2 R2' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F r2' F r U' r U2 //anti-PLL



emps said:


> U2 F2 U' F2 U B2 D' B2 L2 F2 B' L2 U2 R2 D' L' D' F' 10.698 single



8.766 with Tripod, almost 2 seconds faster than my Tripod PB. Wish I could get these scrambles in my own sessions lol

z2 y U' D F R2 d L R U' R' L //xxxcross
U F R U' R' F' //block
U L' U' L U L' U' L //LS
U R U2 R D r' U2 r D' R2' //LL


----------



## Tamtam (Jul 15, 2019)

Scramble :
L D2 L2 D L2 U B2 D2 B2 U' F' D L' F L' F L' D'

Skeletton
L F’ L2 F2 L2 U’ F’ U F L F (11)

Solution : 
(B’ L’ F2 L B L’ F2) L2 F’ L2 F2 L’ (F’ R’ L D2 R L’ F’) L’ U’ F’ U F L F (26)


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Jul 15, 2019)

One time on 2x2 I got a scramble in which the first layer was already solved


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Jul 15, 2019)

Today I just got the easiest pyra scramble(R' B' U' R U L' B' L l') and got a 2.91 single. I normally average 10/11 LOL


----------



## Sticky Cuber (Jul 16, 2019)

U2 R U’ R2 U F’ U’ R2 U’


----------



## Llewelys (Jul 20, 2019)

Oh hey, I just got my very first LL skip, with no AUF as a bonus !

*F2 L2 F' D2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 F' L B U2 F D2 B' D U2 F2*

z y2 // Inspection

D R’ L2 B D // Cross

y L U2 L’ U’ L U L’ // F2L 1
U L’ U L U y’ L U L’ // F2L 2
U2 R’ U R // F2L 3
U2 R U2’ R’ U’ R U R’ // F2L 4
*// LL Skip*


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Jul 20, 2019)

Llewelys said:


> Oh hey, I just got my very first LL skip, with no AUF as a bonus !
> 
> *F2 L2 F' D2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 F' L B U2 F D2 B' D U2 F2*
> 
> ...


What was your time?


----------



## Llewelys (Jul 20, 2019)

19.04 

I'm a white cross solver trying to become CN, hence the low TPS. That's actually my PB on red cross ! (my PB on white cross is 16.29)


----------



## ezings (Jul 20, 2019)

So i decided to look through wcadb.net to look at the scrambles for a comp i was in and realised that i missed a painfully easy yellow xcross ...

U2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 R2 U B D B F L2 D' L R2 U2 B2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 20, 2019)

Edvin-kun said:


> U2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 R2 U B D B F L2 D' L R2 U2 B2


R B' D' B2 U' F2 // XCROSS
R U' R' d L' U' L // P2
R' U R F R' F' U' R // P3+P4
U' L' U' L U L F' L' F // OLLCP
M2' u M' u2 M' u M2' U' // EPLL


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 20, 2019)

R' F2 R U F' U' F2 U 2x2
stackmatted .57


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 20, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> R' F2 R U F' U' F2 U 2x2
> stackmatted .57



I did 0.71 :\


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 20, 2019)

I have two good scrambles for 2x2... See if you can figure out the best way to do it!

1. I got two seconds on this four mover... SHould have been faster.

U2 F' U R U2 F U F' R2 F'

2. I got my PB of 1.8 on this, also could have been quicker.

R U' F U' F' R F U2




Good Luck!


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jul 27, 2019)

U R U’ R F2 U’ F U’ F for 2x2 generated by chao timer


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jul 28, 2019)

19. 14.52 B' D2 U2 F' R2 D2 F U2 L2 F D F' R D B D2 U R F

x2 y'
U2 L R' U' R D' 
y U2 Rw U2 Rw' R'
U2 R' U R U' R U R'
y U2 R U' R' U y' R' U R
U' 
R U R' U' R' F R F'
U


----------



## u Cube (Jul 29, 2019)

Edvin-kun said:


> So i decided to look through wcadb.net to look at the scrambles for a comp i was in and realised that i missed a painfully easy yellow xcross ...
> 
> U2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 R2 U B D B F L2 D' L R2 U2 B2


Red front white top
U' R' D' F R2 U L' U' L U' L2 U2 L' (xxcross)
y U L U' L' (pair 3)
R U R' (pair 4)
U' f (R U R' U')2 f' (oll)
A perm U' (pll)


----------



## rubik2005 (Jul 29, 2019)

2x2:
Generated By csTimer on 2019-07-29
single: 2.81

Time List:
1. 2.81 U' F R' U' R2 U2 F' R' F U'


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 10, 2019)

ok, so im not all that great at 2x2, averaging around 9 seconds. but the other day I managed to get 1.807 seconds with a super easy scramble. 

Do you think a world record could be broken using it? 

What time did you get?

Here is the scramble: 
U2 R U F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2


----------



## KingCanyon (Aug 10, 2019)

I got 1.38 on it and I average about 4.5 seconds. The scramble is pretty good, but I don't think a sub 0.5 solve would be reasonable on it because of the AUF at the end.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 10, 2019)

yeah, that's what I thought. I tried it again, and got 1.2 seconds


----------



## u Cube (Aug 10, 2019)

lel 2.1 +2 = 4.1 I average like 2-3 XD. Reconstruction

inspection: x2
Layer: U' R' U R2
CLL: U2 L' U' R U' L U R'
AUF: None but should have done U' so +2
What did u do?!?!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 10, 2019)

u Cube said:


> lel 2.1 +2 = 4.1 I average like 2-3 XD. Reconstruction
> 
> inspection: x2
> Layer: U' R' U R2
> ...


I don't really use any advanced 2x2 method, so excuse my cubing language. solving white on the bottom, I inserted the white, green, and red corner piece with and F2, then finally inserted the white, green, and orange with R U' R. I then did the AUF

btw the way, what did you get?


----------



## u Cube (Aug 10, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> btw the way, what did you get?


with my first solution a 2.1 with a +2
but with your solution i got a 1.11 LOOOOOOL lockup on f2 XD. But wow nice solution


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 10, 2019)

It took me about a half second to recognise the AUF. you probably could rotate so the F2 becomes an R2 or L2.



GAN 356 X said:


> It took me about a half second to recognise the AUF. you probably could rotate so the F2 becomes an R2 or L2.


but that would make the last insert harder to execute...


----------



## u Cube (Aug 10, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> but that would make the last insert harder to execute...


exactly


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 10, 2019)

what about a B2 instead?



GAN 356 X said:


> what about a B2 instead?


I tried that and it works well


----------



## u Cube (Aug 10, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I tried that and it works well


Do it as a U2 L U' R' U2 Thats pretty gud too


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 10, 2019)

u Cube said:


> Do it as a U2 L U' R' U2 Thats pretty gud too


from what position though?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 10, 2019)

Yeah I got 3sec but I average 10sec. And I was in horrible lighting


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 10, 2019)

This isn’t really something you can get WR on but it’s obviously still an easy scramble. I can get .65-.7 after around 5 tries
Solution: z’ y2 U L2 F’ L’ F U


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 10, 2019)

WACWCA said:


> This isn’t really something you can get WR on but it’s obviously still an easy scramble. I can get .65-.7 after around 5 tries
> Solution: z’ y2 U L2 F’ L’ F U


thanks for the easy solution.


----------



## Parke187 (Aug 10, 2019)

1.23


----------



## Astral cubing (Aug 10, 2019)

I got a 1.6 on the scramble first try. It seems like it would be hard get a sub .6 due to f moves.(I’ve only done the scramble once)


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 10, 2019)

try the solution WACWCA commented: z’ y2 U L2 F’ L’ F U


----------



## goidlon (Aug 10, 2019)

I got a .69


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Aug 11, 2019)

that is a true accomplishment


goidlon said:


> I got a .69


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 11, 2019)

even when I know what to do I can only get 1.5 on average. just shows how much experience can do


----------



## Hazel (Aug 11, 2019)

After 19 tries I got a 0.44 on a computer, not stackmat. With a stackmat, I don't think this could be a world record scramble, but it makes for a fairly easy sub-1.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 11, 2019)

Aerma said:


> After 19 tries I got a 0.44 on a computer, not stackmat. With a stackmat, I don't think this could be a world record scramble, but it makes for a fairly easy sub-1.


the best ive gotten on computer with that scramble after 20 odd tries is only 1.1 seconds. I really ought to get better at 2x2


----------



## goidlon (Aug 11, 2019)

Aerma said:


> After 19 tries I got a 0.44 on a computer, not stackmat. With a stackmat, I don't think this could be a world record scramble, but it makes for a fairly easy sub-1.


I got my 0.69 on stack mat i will see what i get on computer

On computer i got a .37


----------



## aerocube (Aug 11, 2019)

any pyra gods pls try this scramble
B' U L B U' B' L' U' R U R' r b


----------



## PugCuber (Aug 11, 2019)

I got a .94 on Stackmat 1st try.


----------



## Llewelys (Aug 20, 2019)

Another lucky scramble generated by csTimer:

F' R L2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 R B' D B D2 L R2

x y’ // Inspection

U2 B’ U’ R2 U R’ D2 // XXCross *--* *That's a 7 move double XCross *

U L U L’ // F2L 3 *-- Free pair*
(L’ U L) U (L’ U’ L) // F2L 4 *-- Almost free pair*

(R U R’ U’) (R’ F R F’) // OLL *-- T OLL*

U2 (R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 (D U') R' U R D') U // PLL (Ga) *-- The only unlucky part of the solve*


-------
The 7 move XXCross is this but with cancellations:
U2 B’ R // Cross
(R’ U’ R) (R U R’) // Insert 2 edges
D2 // XXCross

------
Please don't ask me what time I had on this scramble I'm tired and it's late and I couldn't see a thing (27.33 *cries*)


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Aug 20, 2019)

aerocube said:


> any pyra gods pls try this scramble
> B' U L B U' B' L' U' R U R' r b


If you mean the large amount of color that’s only good if someone uses fp


----------



## Billabob (Sep 10, 2019)

I often practice untimed solves with cross already solved so I can find solutions to tougher cases and so I can consider multislotting and setting up the next pair with my solution. This scramble really came as a shock to me.

L F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L' U B L' B F2 L' F2 L B2 U'

U2 D L' U' L D' //P2+P3
U2 R U' R' U F' U F //P4
R U R' U R U2 R' U' //LL


----------



## asacuber (Sep 12, 2019)

not strictly related, but lots of people(?) missed this 7 mover at warm up sydney 2019:

U2 F' U' R U' R U' R' U R U 
y z' F2 R U2 R' U' R2 U


----------



## Sergey (Oct 11, 2019)

3x3, qqTimer generated:

L2 F L2 B' F2 D2 U2 F' U2 B F' L' D' B' D' L2 D' L D' L2


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 12, 2019)

With literally cold hands, as my first solve of the day, with terrible TPS, I got a good time for me on that scramble. 24.77. It's a good scramble for Roux as well.


----------



## Sergey (Oct 12, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> With literally cold hands, as my first solve of the day, with terrible TPS, I got a good time for me on that scramble. 24.77. It's a good scramble for Roux as well.


I got only 13.57... ;(

Rec:

L2 F L2 B' F2 D2 U2 F' U2 B F' L' D' B' D' L2 D' L D' L2

z2 y' //inspection
U R' U' L B //cross
y U' L' U L //1st
U' L U' L' //2nd
R U' R' //3rd
y R U' R' U R U' R' //4th
F R U R' U' F' // I don't know
R' U2 R U R' U R //full OLL
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 //PLL
B //AUF

@alg.cubing.net


----------



## AbsoRuud (Oct 12, 2019)

Sergey said:


> I got only 13.57... ;(
> 
> Rec:
> 
> ...


That's nearly twice as fast as I got.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Oct 12, 2019)

Sergey said:


> I got only 13.57... ;(
> 
> Rec:
> 
> ...


15.44 cfop 
13.05 ZZ I did better with ZZ Than cfop.


----------



## TheLegend12 (Oct 17, 2019)

i just got this stupid pyra scamble: L R B' R' U B' L R . BTW i solved on red face with l4e


----------



## Llewelys (Oct 26, 2019)

Got this scramble from csTimer: D' L2 U2 B2 U B2 U F2 U F2 U' B L' B' L' F2 D' B R2

That's a 1 move white cross, 3 move yellow cross and 4 move blue cross.

Edit:
Look at this scramble: D U2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 L' R' B' U' L2 U L' D U' R'
Nothing note-worthy right ? Now do this:
z // Inspection
U R2 U L2 U B2 D' // Cross
U2 L' U' L2 U2 L' // F2L 1


Spoiler



The entire bottom layer is solved wtf


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 26, 2019)

Llewelys said:


> Got this scramble from csTimer: D' L2 U2 B2 U B2 U F2 U F2 U' B L' B' L' F2 D' B R2
> 
> That's a 1 move white cross, 3 move yellow cross and 4 move blue cross.
> 
> ...


>nothing note-worthy
??
y' x
U' D' L2 U' R' U2 B2 R' // xxcross
U' R U2 R' R U R' // 3
Dw' L U' L' U L U L' // 4
fururf U' U perm


----------



## Llewelys (Oct 26, 2019)

Sorry, should've said "nothing note-worthy for a 20 second solver": doing xcrosses on purpose is nowhere near my level 
But I agree, it's a great scramble for an advanced solver!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Oct 27, 2019)

Llewelys said:


> Sorry, should've said "nothing note-worthy for a 20 second solver": doing xcrosses on purpose is nowhere near my level
> But I agree, it's a great scramble for an advanced solver!


Lol I've done heaps of x-crosses by accident... also being a 20 seconds solver


----------



## Llewelys (Oct 27, 2019)

Oh yeah me too, for sure ! I was talking about doing them on purpose 
I've intentionally done maybe like 10 xcrosses in total and my times weren't even that good because I had to double check if I hadn't destroyed the pair by inserting a last cross edge or something 
I could work on them, but they're clearly not my priority right now


----------



## asacuber (Oct 27, 2019)

U2 R2 B L2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 U B2 D U B D2 L' U L U2 R'

z' y'
L2 D' L' D' F D//cross
y R U' R2 U R//F2L1
y' R U R'//What?

XD


----------



## Llewelys (Oct 27, 2019)

OLL skip at the wrong time haha


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 27, 2019)

asacuber said:


> U2 R2 B L2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 U B2 D U B D2 L' U L U2 R'
> 
> z' y'
> L2 D' L' D' F D//cross
> ...


R' U R
D2 R' U R U' R' U R
D2 U' R' U' R

or

R' L' U' R L
U' R' U' R L' U L
R' U' R

or

D2 F R' U2 R F' D2 F R' U2 R F


----------



## ProStar (Oct 27, 2019)

For 3x3x3, Cross on top Green in front. (I saw this on YT, so it might have been faked)

D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2

Solve:

x2, y2 // Inspection

R', B' // Cross

R, U, R' // 1st Pair

y, L', U, L // 2nd Pair

R, U', R' // 3rd Pair

[OLL Skip]

R, U, R', U', R', F, R2, U', R', U', R, U, R', F' // PLL (T Perm)


You can try to do it without the y rotation during 2nd pair, but it was worse for me.

My PB is 32, and within a few tries I got Sub-10 on this scramble.


----------



## PugCuber (Oct 27, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> For 3x3x3, Cross on top Green in front. (I saw this on YT, so it might have been faked)
> 
> D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2
> 
> ...


It's a scramble lots of people use to get undeserved attention.


----------



## KM the cuber (Oct 28, 2019)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> How was this lucky? :/


It's a first layer skip you probably dd the scramble wrong


----------



## alexiscubing (Oct 28, 2019)

I got a 5 and my PB was 8 before
Scramble: 1. 5.88 F2 L B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 U2 L F2 D' L B F' R' U R D F'
Recon: 
Cross: U' R' B' U2 x' 
F2L: F' U F U2 F U' F' U L U' L' U' R' U R
OLL: U2 F R U R' U' F' U' sune
PLL: U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U

(ik the OLL just panicked becuz of the free F2L)


----------



## fun at the joy (Oct 31, 2019)

I got a scramble a little while ago (actually 6 months)
With that scramble I got a 8.92 which was my PB at the time.

Scramble: D2 B R D2 R' U2 R F2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 L' U R' B U2 F D L

My solution: 
y' z2 //Inspection
L F L F2 D //X-Cross
y' U R U R2 U' R //2nd Pair
y' U L' U L U2 L' U L //3rd Pair
R' U2 R U2 R' U R //4th Pair
Fw R U R' U' Fw' 
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //LL

different solution including xxx-cross with pseudo slotting and a PLL skip

x z' //Inspection
Rw U2 F L F2 R U2 R' U F' U' F D //XXX-Cross
L' U' L //4th Pair
U' F' L' U' L U F //LL


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 1, 2019)

Try this weird as 2x2 scramble: F R2 F' U2 F R' F2 R U2 R'

Its basically an algorithm from 2bld, which I dont know lol, or a cube in a cube pattern


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 9, 2019)

R2 D R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 B' U2 L' D' L2 U L' U 

lol


----------



## Etotheipi (Nov 9, 2019)

icarneiro said:


> R2 D R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 B' U2 L' D' L2 U L' U
> 
> lol


Wow. FB skip.


----------



## Balzac (Nov 12, 2019)

B' D B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L B2 F2 L F2 R' D B' R2 D2 R' B' D

CFOP and Roux


----------



## fortissim2 (Nov 12, 2019)

Balzac said:


> B' D B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L B2 F2 L F2 R' D B' R2 D2 R' B' D
> 
> CFOP and Roux


That's too lucky. Where'd you get this from?!


----------



## Balzac (Nov 12, 2019)

fortissim2 said:


> That's too lucky. Where'd you get this from?!


Generated by csTimer.
Can anyone do xxxxcross?


----------



## fortissim2 (Nov 12, 2019)

Balzac said:


> Generated by csTimer.
> Can anyone do xxxxcross?


I can do xxxxcross+ll in only ~12.5 seconds!


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 12, 2019)

Balzac said:


> Generated by csTimer.
> Can anyone do xxxxcross?


Although xxxxcross is completely pointless I tried it:

x2 y'
U F U R U R U' R' U' M' U M U (Lw U L' U' M') or just rotate for 4th pair
at least xxxcross with free pair 

but it would be better to do it normally, like so:

x2 y'
R2 U R' F
R' U R 
y' U R' U' R
eventually L' U2 L or U L' U L
R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' or something else


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 13, 2019)

U2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 L F' R2 D F D' L' D R' 
qqtimer


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 18, 2019)

Time List:
1. 16.64 - R' U2 F2 L B2 L2 U2 L F2 R' D2 U2 F' D2 F' L' R2 U B' U'

That M layer.... 

.


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 19, 2019)

icarneiro said:


> Time List:
> 1. 16.64 - R' U2 F2 L B2 L2 U2 L F2 R' D2 U2 F' D2 F' L' R2 U B' U'
> 
> That M layer....
> ...


 
that's a nice bld scramble, only 6 edge targets


----------



## david3x3x3 (Nov 22, 2019)

plusTimer: F2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 D' U2 F2 D R2 F' D R' U' F L2 D R2 B U2

Three turn x-cross with bottom color.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 23, 2019)

[White Top, Green Front]
Scramble: U’, D2, F’, U, D2, F, B2, L’, U, R2, B2, R2, U2, R2, U’, R2, U’, R2, L2
Time: 22.78

Reconstruction:

x2 y2 // Inspection

D' F2 U F' // Cross + 1st Pair Setup

y2 U R U' R' // 1st Pair

U' L U2 L' U y' R U' R' // 2nd Pair

U y' R U' R' U F' U F // 3rd Pair

y' U R U R' U' F' U' F // 4th Pair

U' F U R U' R' F' // EO

U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // CO

U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL [Y-Perm]

U' // AUF


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Nov 24, 2019)

D2 B2 R' U2 F2 D2 R F2 R' D2 F2 D' L2 F D' F2 D F' U' R'


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 24, 2019)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> D2 B2 R' U2 F2 D2 R F2 R' D2 F2 D' L2 F D' F2 D F' U' R'


Gee thats lucky! I did the easy x-cross followed by the free pair then another simple F2L case, right into a P-cases followed by PLL skip.


----------



## KAINOS (Nov 26, 2019)

F R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 D F' R' F2 R' B2 F' D'

Generated from cstimer, fully solved white cross wtf


----------



## ProStar (Nov 26, 2019)

KAINOS said:


> F R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 D F' R' F2 R' B2 F' D'
> 
> Generated from cstimer, fully solved white cross wtf



Did you use the 'Easy Cross" option?


----------



## KAINOS (Nov 27, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Did you use the 'Easy Cross" option?



Nope, just straight out of a normal 3x3 session


----------



## ProStar (Dec 1, 2019)

[2x2 Ortega]
Scramble: R’ U2 F’ R U F’ R F2 U

This scramble can be used to solve full step, to get an OLL skip, or to get a PLL skip! In the fullstep and OLL skip solves, PLL is a Y-Perm. And for all three, AUF is U, not U' or U2.

Here is a virtual cube showing all three.

As a side note, I got my PB with this scramble, I used a PLL skip.


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 4, 2019)

Easiest 2x2 scramble ever... U' R' F U F2 R2
8 move solve


----------



## ProStar (Dec 6, 2019)

Super easy 2BLD scramble(for OP at least): R F2 R U F' U R U' F2 U

Solve: Alg.Cubing.Net


----------



## Llewelys (Dec 7, 2019)

R' F2 L2 U2 D' R' B' D2 R L2 U2 L U2 R B2 L' U2 R D L2

I didn't get an amazing time with this scramble but there were 2 free pairs (green-yellow and green-white) and I managed to preserve both so I'm very happy about that.

z' // inspection
U2 D' R' B' F2 * D // cross* -* ** L' U' L to preserve green-yellow pair*
y' U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' U R' U R // 2nd pair *- could've done R' U2 R to save one move but oh well*
y L U2 L' U' L U L' // 3rd pair
U L' U' L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' F (U R U' R') F' + U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // OLL
U + T perm // PLL

A better solution would've been to insert the green-white pair _before_ the green-yellow one : I would've rotated less

z' // inspection
U2 D' R' B' F2 L' U' L D // cross
L' U2 L // 1st pair
y' U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
etc


----------



## icarneiro (Dec 11, 2019)

*csTimer*: R2 B' D R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U B2 U2 R2 F' L U2 L' F' D' L 

*Cross*: am i joke to you?


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 11, 2019)

icarneiro said:


> *csTimer*: R2 B' D R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U B2 U2 R2 F' L U2 L' F' D' L
> 
> *Cross*: am i joke to you?


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 12, 2019)

*Scramble:* U2 R F2 U2 F2 R F2 R U'

*Inspection:* z x'

*Solution: *R' F2 R2 U

I got a 4-mover, but the time was 1.99!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 12, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Scramble:* U2 R F2 U2 F2 R F2 R U'
> 
> *Inspection:* z x'
> 
> ...



I'm assuming this is 2x2?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 12, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> I'm assuming this is 2x2?


Yes it was.


----------



## Nutybaconator (Dec 14, 2019)

Davepencilguin said:


> Have you ever gotten a REALLY lucky scramble, where you start with a semi-solved cube?
> 
> I got this scramble for the 2x2x2 form JNetCube timer:
> L B2 D L D2 L' D F' U' R F2 D B2 U' F' L D F' U2 R2 B R' B2 U' F2
> ...


That's a long 2x2 scramble, and B moves? I have never seen anything like that.
I also have never used JNetCube timer and from the replies it sounds pretty sketchy lol


----------



## Nutybaconator (Dec 14, 2019)

this morning I got a two move XCross on orange


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 14, 2019)

Nutybaconator said:


> this morning I got a two move XCross on orange


Scramble?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 16, 2019)

please FMC this
D R2 D' F2 D F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 F L' U2 B2 D U L2 F L2 U'
qqtimer


----------



## brododragon (Dec 16, 2019)

I once had a pyriminx scramble that only needed R U R' y' R U R'


----------



## kubesolver (Dec 17, 2019)

generated by csTimer @PetrusQuber 

L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' U2 F2 U2 L' F2 R2 D' L D' B' D' B'


----------



## ProStar (Dec 17, 2019)

kubesolver said:


> generated by csTimer @PetrusQuber
> 
> L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' U2 F2 U2 L' F2 R2 D' L D' B' D' B'



Dang full 2x2x2 with an easy-ish 2x2x3


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 17, 2019)

kubesolver said:


> generated by csTimer @PetrusQuber
> 
> L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F' U2 F2 U2 L' F2 R2 D' L D' B' D' B'


Oh my god lol. That 2x2x2... I got a new PB of 13.78 but I’m not going to count it due to the luckiness


----------



## NathanaelCubes (Dec 19, 2019)

muchacho said:


> From Prisma Puzzle Timer:
> 17.351 R2 B2 D2 U R2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B' L D R2 D2 B' U2 F2 L' D U'
> 
> One move to FB and easy SB, I should have gotten a new PB.


I got a 5.25 on this scramble with Roux from forever ago.


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 19, 2019)

2x2 from csTimer:
F R2 U2 R U' R2 F R F R'


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 19, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> R' F2 R U F' U' F2 U 2x2
> stackmatted .57


Got 0.69 stackmatted. If only I got this in competition!


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 26, 2019)

Got this awesome scramble on 2x2x2 today: R' U2 F' U' F R2 U' F' U2 R2 F
Solution is just a Guimond/SS orientation case and the rest is skipped to solved: y2 R U' R2 F R F'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 26, 2019)

I got this scramble for square-1: (-5,0)/ (-1,5)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-4,-5)/ (-2,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (2,0)

I got 39.93, when I usually average about 1:10!


----------



## Tom163 (Dec 29, 2019)

I got this in csTimer:

B' U2 R' U2 R F2 R' D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 R B' F2 R' B'

It's so funny


----------



## Tom163 (Dec 29, 2019)

Tom163 said:


> I got this in csTimer:
> 
> B' U2 R' U2 R F2 R' D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 R B' F2 R' B'
> 
> It's so funny


----------



## ProStar (Dec 29, 2019)

Tom163 said:


> I got this in csTimer:
> 
> B' U2 R' U2 R F2 R' D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 R B' F2 R' B'
> 
> It's so funny



dang full yellow cross lol


----------



## Gatornade (Dec 30, 2019)

One time I got a scramble that solved the cube on 2x2 using ruwix scramble/timer.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2019)

Gatornade said:


> One time I got a scramble that solved the cube on 2x2 using ruwix scramble/timer.
> 
> View attachment 11158



Aaand that's why we don't use ruwix lol


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 30, 2019)

ProStar said:


> Aaand that's why we don't use ruwix lol


And also, who uses B, D, and L moves in 2x2 scrambles?!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> And also, who uses B, D, and L moves in 2x2 scrambles?!



I repeat:

Aand that's why we don't use ruwix

(Actually there's a setting you can turn on/off that defines if only F R U moves are used, or all of them)


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 30, 2019)

This 3x3 is insane

D2 F' L2 B U2 F' D2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 L' B' U L U2 R' F2 U' L


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> This 3x3 is insane
> 
> D2 F' L2 B U2 F' D2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 L' B' U L U2 R' F2 U' L



here is something you might not have seen for this scramble. It's more than an easy F2L. (Gan 356 X already knows about it)


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 30, 2019)

ProStar said:


> here is something you might not have seen for this scramble. It's more than an easy F2L. (Gan 356 X already knows about it)


I definitely do fml. This scramble is even more insane

B' L U R2 L F D' F' D R2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2, you can do a double x-cross


----------



## ProStar (Jan 6, 2020)

(Generated by csTimer)

R' F' U R F' R' F R2 U2 R'

For 2x2, too bad I use LBL and it was useless to me lol


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 6, 2020)

Gatornade said:


> One time I got a scramble that solved the cube on 2x2 using ruwix scramble/timer.
> 
> View attachment 11158


B F’??? I am confusion


----------



## ProStar (Jan 6, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> B F’??? I am confusion



It's called a fake scramble


----------



## ProStar (Jan 8, 2020)

Good Roux scramble: B D' U' R2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 D' L2 B' R' D' B' L2 D B' R'

The way I did it I got a super easy CMLL(F R U R' U' F') into an LSE skip. Plus a pair is already made.


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Good Roux scramble: B D' U' R2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 D' L2 B' R' D' B' L2 D B' R'
> 
> The way I did it I got a super easy CMLL(F R U R' U' F') into an LSE skip. Plus a pair is already made.


Recon pls.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 8, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Recon pls.



Working on it. Honestly, looking back I did a horrible F2B XD

Edit: I've found several solves that end up with the easy CMLL, but no LSE skip yet. I know I started with green/blue as the white edges for my F2B, and my first pair was the green/orange. (I solve F2B just like F2L, not necessarily FB then SB)


----------



## ProStar (Jan 8, 2020)

Ugh, can't find it. I'm so bad with roux that I'll do completely nonlogical things that I'd never think of when looking back on the solve. 

All I'm sure about is that my white edges for F2B were green/blue, my first pair was the already made white/green/orange, CMLL looked like a P-shape(from OLL), was in the U category, and was solved with F R U R' U' F'. I got an LSE skip, and I'm pretty sure I didn't do any M or wide moves during F2B. I also probably didn't do FB->SB, but just did whatever pair caught my eye.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> All I'm sure about is that my white edges for F2B were green/blue, my first pair was the already made white/green/orange, CMLL looked like a P-shape(from OLL), was in the U category, and was solved with F R U R' U' F'. I got an LSE skip, and I'm pretty sure I didn't do any M or wide moves during F2B. I also probably didn't do FB->SB, but just did whatever pair caught my eye.


So what you're saying is that you did CFOP and the red/white and orange/white edges were solved unintentionally


----------



## ProStar (Jan 8, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> So what you're saying is that you did CFOP and the red/white and orange/white edges were solved unintentionally



That's like saying Yusheng Du used Petrus. It was a Roux solve that happened to look like CFOP.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 9, 2020)

B R D2 R' F D B' U L' B2 U' F2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U2

Easy xcross(5move)+ easy f2l

And i don’t even usually do xcross


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 18, 2020)

I got on 2x2
F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U'
I got a 1.62
Solution:
U R' U2 R2
i found this on my ao100 in csTimer


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 20, 2020)

L2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 D' U2 B' D2 F' D' R F2 U R2 F2 R U' 
Easy cross


----------



## jediwizardcuber (Jan 24, 2020)

this scramble off of ruwix online timer

F U2 R2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 U2


solved with R2 F2 R2


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 24, 2020)

I’m going to reuse a quote from another thread...

And that’s why we don’t use ruwix.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 24, 2020)

I got something like that but with one extra move. The solution was just R2 F2 R2 U' 
Very nice scramble btw


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Jan 24, 2020)

F2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' 2x2 Single-1.03


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 24, 2020)

Tom163 said:


> I got this in csTimer:
> 
> B' U2 R' U2 R F2 R' D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 R B' F2 R' B'
> 
> It's so funny


whoah! 10.66


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 24, 2020)

wearephamily1719 said:


> F2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R' 2x2 Single-1.03


I got a 1.576 =P


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 24, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> whoah! 10.66


Lol I got a 24 XD. I tried to use CFOP but I dont know how to do LL properly, I did CMLL by instinct XD.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 24, 2020)

15.71 zz pb,
should've been sub15 if I had not missed the easy wv case, gotten lock ups on last layer and twisted a corner. 
9 move eoxcross wth

Scramble: R U2 F2 R' B2 L2 F2 R' B2 F2 R' D' R' F D2 U B2 L U' B2 R

Solve:
R' D U' F R' L2 D' R' D // EOXCROSS
U' R U' R' L U' L' // P2
U' R' U2 R2 U R' // P3
U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R // P4, WV FAIL
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OCLL - ANTI-SUNE
U2 R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2 // PLL - V-PERM


----------



## asacuber (Jan 25, 2020)

D F' B2 R U' F' D R2 L2 D2 F' D2 B2 R2 F B2 R2 B U2 L

x y'
L' R U F R'
U R U R' U' L' U L
R U2 R2 U' R
U' R U' R' U R U R'
what


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 25, 2020)

asacuber said:


> D F' B2 R U' F' D R2 L2 D2 F' D2 B2 R2 F B2 R2 B U2 L
> 
> x y'
> L' R U F R'
> ...


WHAT?? That is SO weird


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jan 25, 2020)

3x3 scramble, 10.01: B L2 U2 L2 B U2 B2 F' R2 F2 U' B' D U' L' B R2 D' R U'

This was not a PB but the second block was beautiful so I thought it was worth sharing.

x2
R r2 D’ U r B //beautiful FB (6/6)
r U R U’ R U2 r U r’ //really beautiful SB (9/15)
r’ U r U2 R2 F R F’ R //CMLL (9/24)
M’ U M’ U2 M’ U’ M’ U’ M2 U2 M2 U M U2 M //LSE (15/39)


----------



## ProStar (Jan 25, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> I got on 2x2
> F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U'
> I got a 1.62
> Solution:
> ...



.869 first try on stackmat


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 25, 2020)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> x2
> R r2 D’ U r B //beautiful FB (6/6)
> r U * U' *R U’ *U* R U2 r U r’ //really beautiful SB (9/15)
> r’ U r U2 R2 F R F’ R //CMLL (9/24)
> M’ U M’ U2 M’ U’ M’ U’ M2 U2 M2 U M U2 M //LSE (15/39)


also you have to add M U2 M' to LSE (or whatever you did) cause it isn't working rn


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jan 25, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> also you have to add M U2 M' to LSE (or whatever you did) cause it isn't working rn


oh thanks
I will later lazy now


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 27, 2020)

whoa I just got this crazy scramble:
F2 U B2 R2 D R2 F2 D' U' R2 F2 U' B' R' F2 R2 B' R' F2 U'


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 27, 2020)

What timer?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> whoa I just got this crazy scramble:
> F2 U B2 R2 D R2 F2 D' U' R2 F2 U' B' R' F2 R2 B' R' F2 U'



13.77


----------



## ProStar (Jan 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> whoa I just got this crazy scramble:
> F2 U B2 R2 D R2 F2 D' U' R2 F2 U' B' R' F2 R2 B' R' F2 U'



28 Move Petrus solve w/ EO Skip

31 Move Petrus solve w/ EO Skip + cool WV


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jan 27, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> What timer?


CS Timer


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 30, 2020)

F' R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2
for 2x2 on CStimer


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> F' R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2
> for 2x2 on CStimer



Woah only PBL is left


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 30, 2020)

Jeez, I also just got this on CStimer: U R' F U' R' F2 R F2 R'
Could have been PB, but I messed up the AUF...


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Jeez, I also just got this on CStimer: U R' F U' R' F2 R F2 R'
> Could have been PB, but I messed up the AUF...



Lucky day for you. I got .91


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 31, 2020)

Not a pb, but pretty insane

R2 D2 L2 D F2 D F2 R2 F2 D' R2 L F2 R2 F L F


----------



## ProStar (Jan 31, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Not a pb, but pretty insane
> 
> R2 D2 L2 D F2 D F2 R2 F2 D' R2 L F2 R2 F L F



Woah super easy F2L


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 1, 2020)

Holy crap, just got another amazing 2x2 scramble on CStimer: U' F U2 R U2 R' U2 F' U'


----------



## ProStar (Feb 1, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Holy crap, just got another amazing 2x2 scramble on CStimer: U' F U2 R U2 R' U2 F' U'



Talk about a lucky streak lol I got .900 stackmat


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 1, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Holy crap, just got another amazing 2x2 scramble on CStimer: U' F U2 R U2 R' U2 F' U'





ProStar said:


> Talk about a lucky streak lol I got .900 stackmat


It was my 2nd ever sub-1 single. I got 0.993


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 1, 2020)

The FB on this scramble is dumb. U2 R' B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L' U' F' D' U R' B2. 
The FB is x y2 U M' E F' B. Naturally, i screwed up the rest of the solve and got a 22 cause i wasnt looking ahead, but it really could have been a good solve, rip potential sub-20 ao5 lol.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 4, 2020)

So, I got a 3x3 scramble today where there were 2 F2L pairs on white cross already made, and 1 pair that was 1 move away from being paired, while preserving the first 2. I was just wondering what I could have done to make this solve very good. You can format it like the 3x3 example solve thread, where you just go through the whole solve move-by-move. This thread can be used in the future for scrambles like this also.

Here is my scramble: R' F L2 D2 F D2 R2 B' F2 L2 F2 D' L F2 D' R' B' F2 U2


----------



## ProStar (Feb 4, 2020)

z2 // Inspection

D' F2 U2 F R2 F' L F L' U R B' R' // XCross

L U2 L' // 2nd Pair

U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R // 3rd Pair

d' L' U' L U2 L' U L // 4th Pair

U F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F' // OLL

U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U' // PLL

That's my pathetic solution lol

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

In the corners-first example solve game, I started a really good solve using modified PCMS(Pairs, CMSLL, EO, EP). I was 28 moves with only EP left, and then I totally butchered it. How could I have done EP better?

Scramble: D2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 B' U2 B F2 U' L2 F' U2 L' B F R' F U

x2 // Inspection

U' R D2 // 1st Pair

U2 S U L U' L' // 2nd Pair

U' M2 R' U R // 3rd Pair

U F' U' F U' R U R' // CLP - Corners Last Pair?

M2 S' U M' U M // EO

U S2 U2 S2 x2 D2 M' U2 M U2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 // EP


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> z2 // Inspection
> 
> D' F2 U2 F R2 F' L F L' U R B' R' // XCross
> 
> ...


I mean, I found this which is 2 moves shorter : M2 U M2 S u2 S u2 M' U2 M U M2 U x U2 M' U2 M'


----------



## ProStar (Feb 5, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I mean, I found this which is 2 moves shorter : M2 U M2 S u2 S u2 M' U2 M U M2 U x U2 M' U2 M'



Yeah, but he wanted it to be practical in a solve


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yeah, but he wanted it to be practical in a solve


I meant for your PCMS variant.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 5, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I meant for your PCMS variant.



You can also cancel the last EO move into the first EP move:

x2 // Inspection

U' R D2 // 1st Pair

U2 S U L U' L' // 2nd Pair

U' M2 R' U R // 3rd Pair

U F' U' F U' R U R' // CLP - Corners Last Pair?

M2 S' U M' U M' // EO

U M2 S u2 S u2 M' U2 M U M2 U x U2 M' U2 M' // EP


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 5, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> R' F L2 D2 F D2 R2 B' F2 L2 F2 D' L F2 D' R' B' F2 U2



The Blue-Red pair is too hard to preserve.

Petrus-like:

(z2) R D F L2 D2 R' F2 // (7) X-Cross
R' U R y // (3/10) EO
U M F r U M' U2 r' // (8/18) F2L 2
U2 R' U R U R U R' // (8/26) F2L 3+4 + OLL-skip
// (9/35) PLL A


----------



## Cuberstache (Feb 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Scramble: D2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 B' U2 B F2 U' L2 F' U2 L' B F R' F U
> x2 // Inspection
> U' R D2 // 1st Pair
> U2 S U L U' L' // 2nd Pair
> ...


U S2 U2 S2 U2 M' D2 M // What you did but without the cube rotation
U S' M' U M U2 S D2 // Better finish

Not great but better


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Scramble: D2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 B' U2 B F2 U' L2 F' U2 L' B F R' F U



x2 // Inspection
U' R D2 // 1st Pair
U2 S U L U' L' // 2nd Pair
U' M2 R' U R // 3rd Pair
U F' U' F U' R U R' // CLP
U' S' M' U' M' S2
U2 M2' U M U' M U2 M' U' M U2
39 STM


----------



## Habsen (Feb 5, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Here is my scramble: R' F L2 D2 F D2 R2 B' F2 L2 F2 D' L F2 D' R' B' F2 U2



I found this one:

z2 y' // inspection

D' R' U R U' R' // 2x2x2 block

y U L U L' // 2nd pair

R U' Lw L' U2 Rw // finish cross+2

y R U2 R' // 3rd pair

U' L' U' L F' U' L' U L2 F L' // 4th pair + EO

R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL

U2 // AUF


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 5, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Here is my scramble: R' F L2 D2 F D2 R2 B' F2 L2 F2 D' L F2 D' R' B' F2 U2


z2 // inspection 
R D F L2 D’ R’ D’ F2 // x-cross + Blue Red pair (8/8)
Fw’ L2 Fw // 2nd pair (3/11)
R’ U R y U2 L’ U’ L // 3rd pair (7/18)
From here you can do 2 things
Advanced:
R U2 R’ U’ // 3 corners (4/22)
[U': [D' L2 D, R2']] // comm (10/32)
Easier:
U’ R’ U2 R2 U R2’ U R // 4th pair + oll skip (8/26)
U’ <y perm> // pll (18/44)


----------



## ProStar (Feb 5, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> x2 // Inspection
> U' R D2 // 1st Pair
> U2 S U L U' L' // 2nd Pair
> U' M2 R' U R // 3rd Pair
> ...



Did you put that into CubeExplorer or are you just not human?


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Did you put that into CubeExplorer or are you just not human?



Look at my avatar. Do I look human?


----------



## ProStar (Feb 5, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> Look at my avatar. Do I look human?



Good point. Didn't know electronic devices worked underwater, where do you get your internet connection? And aren't most fish stupid? :O ARE YOU A MUTATED SPECIES PLANNING TO RAID THE EARTH WITH STUPID GOOD RUBIKS CUBE SOLVES?!??!?!


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 5, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> Look at my avatar. Do I look human?


Are you from neptune like WoowyBaby?


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Feb 6, 2020)

F' L D B' R2 F U2 L' U R2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Feb 6, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> I got a 5 and my PB was 8 before
> Scramble: 1. 5.88 F2 L B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 U2 L F2 D' L B F' R' U R D F'
> Recon:
> Cross: U' R' B' U2 x'
> ...



U' R' B' U2 x'
F' U F U2 F U' F' U L U' L' U' R' U R
U2 F R U R' U' F' U' 
*U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U'*


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 8, 2020)

2x2 scramble

R' F R' F U2 R' U' R F2

What the heck csTimer?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 11, 2020)

L' B D' F' R' F D L' D' R2 D2 L2 U L2 D R2 L2 
PB! 12.314 seconds.
Full Roux FB here...


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 11, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> U' R' B' U2 x'
> F' U F U2 F U' F' U L U' L' U' R' U R
> U2 F R U R' U' F' U'
> *U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U'*


my solve with added ZBLL right


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Feb 12, 2020)

D' B R' D R D B2 U' L F2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 D'

xx cross ; x F R2 D' U L U' L F'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Feb 12, 2020)

F2 R' U' B D F2 B' U R' D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U L2

z2 y
M2 // cross


----------



## Llewelys (Feb 12, 2020)

Got this scramble (csTimer): B R2 F2 L F B2 U2 D2 R L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 D' F2 R2 U' D' B2
Premade cross + 1st pair
(how great is it to be CN )


----------



## brododragon (Feb 14, 2020)

csTimer for pyra: B R’ B’ R L B L’ B’ l r u'.

Totally ruined it, though.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Feb 14, 2020)

B' U R' U' B U2 D F' U2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 R' 

x' y2
F' L' F' L2
U L' U L
y U2 L' U L
U' R U R' U2 R U R' 
U r U R' U R U2 r'
U2 y' R' U' R y2 F2 D R' U R U' R D' F2


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Feb 14, 2020)

example cross with M moves

L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 U2 F2 R D2 F' R' F2 D2 U F' R'

x2 y'
M' U' M' F2 y' U L2 // cross


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Feb 14, 2020)

F R' D2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' B' F U' B' R F' U

z x2
F2 R' U y R2
y' U2 R' U R
y' U2 L' U L 
U' R2
y R U' R' U R U R'
U R U2 R2 F R F' U2 R' F R F'
U2 R U R' F'R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 14, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> B' U R' U' B U2 D F' U2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 R'
> 
> x' y2
> F' L' F' L2
> ...





weruoaszxcvnm said:


> example cross with M moves
> 
> L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 U2 F2 R D2 F' R' F2 D2 U F' R'
> 
> ...





weruoaszxcvnm said:


> F R' D2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' B' F U' B' R F' U
> 
> z x2
> F2 R' U y R2
> ...


 As on the Aussie Cubers thread, you do know you can edit right?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 14, 2020)

For squan:
(0,2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (-5,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (2,-4)/ (2,-4)/ (-1,0)
Really easy cubeshape, but it wasn't a PB because I got parity.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 15, 2020)

I got another good 3x3 scramble, but I got a 22 (I average about 20):
L U R2 F' U R' U' R2 B2 R2 F' D2 R2 U2 D2 B' R2 B R' F2
Any ideas? (Look at yellow cross.)


----------



## ProStar (Feb 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I got another good 3x3 scramble, but I got a 22 (I average about 20):
> L U R2 F' U R' U' R2 B2 R2 F' D2 R2 U2 D2 B' R2 B R' F2
> Any ideas? (Look at yellow cross.)



D2 F' // Cross
U' L' U L // 1st Pair
y' U2 R' U' R L U L' // 2nd Pair
U L F' L' F U' F U F' // 3rd Pair
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 4th Pair
M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U // ELL

And THAT is why ELL is great. 13.61 blind first try(before making a solution), used 2-look ELL


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Feb 21, 2020)

really nice F2L

U2 F2 B' R D2 B R' U' B2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D L

z y'
F' L' 
R U' R' U R' U' R
y' R' U R y U' R U R'
y' R U U R' U' R U R'
U' U' L' U L
F' U' L' U U L U L' U U L U F
U' U'
M' M' U' M' M' U' U' M' M' U' M' M'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 23, 2020)

For Redi Cube:
r R F' R f' b' r' F' L' l B' L R b' B' f l' b R B


----------



## ProStar (Feb 23, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> For Redi Cube:
> r R F' R f' b' r' F' L' l B' L R b' B' f l' b R B



18.32, I avg 30ish


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 23, 2020)

doh! 15.89

U2 L U2 B R2 B D2 B U2 F L2 U2 F U' B2 L' U2 B2 U2 F'

did get a new pb single, 13.35 last layer skip

D B R U F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 R' D L B2 F D2 R


----------



## ProStar (Feb 23, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> did get a new pb single, 13.35 last layer skip
> 
> D B R U F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 R' D L B2 F D2 R



Reconstruction?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 23, 2020)

sry i did that late at night so i completly dont know


----------



## awadola12 (Feb 25, 2020)

U2 F2 B' R D2 B R' U' B2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D L

z y'
F' L'
R U' R' U R' U' R
y' R' U R y U' R U R'
y' R U U R' U' R U R'
U' U' L' U L
F' U' L' U U L U L' U U L U F
U' U'
M' M' U' M' M' U' U' M' M' U' M' M'
this is great


----------



## ProStar (Feb 26, 2020)

Calling CN solvers, try your hand at this scramble: R U' B2 D L F' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 B2 R F2 D2 R' D2 L F

Generated by CSTimer. As a white only solver, I got 27.24 on green cross(avg 21ish).


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Calling CN solvers, try your hand at this scramble: R U' B2 D L F' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 B2 R F2 D2 R' D2 L F
> 
> Generated by CSTimer. As a white only solver, I got 27.24 on green cross(avg 21ish).


lol was to lazy to try CN and did this with white instead of green, got 6.75


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 26, 2020)

I got a 13.87. That 2x2x2 tho... 3 mover, followed by one move pair for expansion. 24.80 with green cross . I normally average 22ish with CFOP, but apparently I can’t CN with CFOP :/


----------



## CrispyCubing (Feb 26, 2020)

U' R' F L' U D' B' D R' U2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 - Generated by csTimer
-19.26

Solved with Roux... Keep in mind that I'm not the most efficient but it's my PB and first sub-20 using Roux. I mostly just wanted to show the easy 4 move first block!!

Z2
L2 D' L F2 - Easy FB
R U M' U R2 U' M U2 M2 R' U R U' M U M' r U r' - Ok SB, could've been better but nice lookahead
F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' - This is actually COLL cuz I haven't learned full CMLL yet
U' M U M' U M U M' - EO
U' M U2 M' U M2 U' Z' E M2 E M2 - LSE

It was mostly just FB that was super lucky but I at least had solid lookahead in SB. Give it a try and if you see some better solution for anything tell me! I'm sure some Roux solver could get a good time out of this.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Feb 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Calling CN solvers, try your hand at this scramble: R U' B2 D L F' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 B2 R F2 D2 R' D2 L F
> 
> Generated by CSTimer. As a white only solver, I got 27.24 on green cross(avg 21ish).


i got 12.97


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Feb 27, 2020)

L2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' L' D R' F' L2 D' B' U2 B' L2 B'

y' // inspection
R R U' U' F L' F U L' L' // cross
y' U y' R U R' y U' R' U' R // first pair
y' U' U' R U' U' R' R' U' R // second pair
U' R U' R' y' U R' U R // third pair
U' U' R U' R' R' F R F' // fourth pair
U // AUF


----------



## minhhieu (Feb 27, 2020)

anyone has lucky scrambles for roux


----------



## ProStar (Feb 27, 2020)

minhhieu said:


> anyone has lucky scrambles for roux



Yes, these are from the last 2 pages, there are tons more if you keep going:



PetrusQuber said:


> L' B D' F' R' F D L' D' R2 D2 L2 U L2 D R2 L2
> PB! 12.314 seconds.
> Full Roux FB here...





CrispyCubing said:


> U' R' F L' U D' B' D R' U2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 - Generated by csTimer
> -19.26
> 
> Solved with Roux... Keep in mind that I'm not the most efficient but it's my PB and first sub-20 using Roux. I mostly just wanted to show the easy 4 move first block!!
> ...


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 28, 2020)

2.03 2x2
F U2 R U' R' F U R' F'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Feb 28, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> 2.03 2x2
> F U2 R U' R' F U R' F'



GREAT ....
But you miss one layer ....


----------



## goidlon (Feb 28, 2020)

Pretty nice scramble with a five move first layer and LL skip I got a 1.23 on it


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 29, 2020)

(-3,-4) / (4,-2) / (-3,-3) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-5) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,-4) / (0,-4) / (-1,-2)

Cubeshape basically done already


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Feb 29, 2020)

D' F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U L2 U' R2 U2 R' B R D' F' R' F' R' D

z x' x' // inspection
M' // cross
y U' R U' R' y' U' R U' R' // 1st pair
y' y' R U U R' y U R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' y' U U R' U' R y U' R U R' // 4th pair
U' R U U R' U' R U' R' L' U U L U L' U L // ZBLL
U' // AUF


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 1, 2020)

D' L' D' F' B L' U2 F' L' U' F2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 B2 L2 D' 

x'z' // inspection
F U' R z z y U R R F U' R' F R // cross
y y R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 // 1st + 2nd pair

feliks zemdegs also ever got this condition in his solve


----------



## asacuber (Mar 1, 2020)

F' U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 F'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 2, 2020)

asacuber said:


> F' U2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 F'


instead of doing PBL
x then y or y' up to you
F (R U R' U')3 F' U2


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 2, 2020)

R2 B2 L' U2 L R' D2 U2 R' B U' R F2 L B L2 D' R' F U'
this is max park OH WR scramble

what he did is :

z' x2 // Inspection
D U' L R Uw’ U R // Cross
L' U L // 1st Pair
U2 R' U' R U L U' L' // 2nd Pair
U R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd Pair
y' R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th Pair
Rw U R' U' L' U R U' // OLL

instead of doing that 4th Pair move and OLL, you can get last layer skip by doing this move on 4th pair :
R U' R' U R U' R' F R' F' R // 4th pair


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 2, 2020)

PB !!!

Generated By csTimer on 2020-03-02
avg of 5: 17.07

5. (8.81) F L F2 D' R' L' B2 D B D R2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 D L2


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> (-3,-4) / (4,-2) / (-3,-3) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-5) / (-3,-3) / (-2,-1) / (0,-4) / (0,-4) / (-1,-2)
> 
> Cubeshape basically done already


That’s a 4 slice cubeshape though?


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Mar 2, 2020)

here is a pyra scramble i got and +2'd lol

1. 7.72+ R' B' R B U' R B U' b'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 2, 2020)

did u know that u can get new 2x2 algorithm by reversing the scramble ?

i got this scramble from twisty timer 

U' R' F' R2 F' U2 F' U' R' U2 R


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 2, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> PB !!!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-03-02
> avg of 5: 17.07
> ...



z y'
D' F R
y U' R U U R' U' R U R'
y U R' U' R U U L U L'
U R' U' R
F R U R' U' F'
U' (Ua perm) U' U'

im not lazy to write U perm alg. didnt want to make it look too long


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 3, 2020)

F2 R F2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' U' L' D2 U R B R' F'
Green Cross skip.
EDIT : Reconstruction : 
x'
u // cross
R U R' L' U L U2 y' L' U L y' U' L' U' L U2 y' R U' R' // F2L
y2 l' U' L U' L' U2 l // OLL
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
35 moves.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 3, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> F2 R F2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' U' L' D2 U R B R' F'
> Green Cross skip.


wow. the F2l is super easy


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 3, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> wow. the F2l is super easy


I added the reconstruction. 35 moves WTH ?


----------



## Ash Black (Mar 3, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> B' U R' U' B U2 D F' U2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 R'
> 
> x' y2
> F' L' F' L2
> ...


that's one of the best legitimate 3x3 scrambles i've ever seen, i got a 5.6 with slow turning (green cross)


----------



## ProStar (Mar 3, 2020)

Milo Black said:


> that's one of the best legitimate 3x3 scrambles i've ever seen, i got a 5.6 with slow turning (green cross)



What makes you say it's legit and others posted here aren't?


----------



## Ash Black (Mar 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> What makes you say it's legit and others posted here aren't?


i'm not saying that the other scrambles are fake, but i've seen a couple fake scrambles in this thread which are obviously better than this one
i have no way of proving that this scramble is real, but if it was fake, it probably would have had a more obvious easy solution


----------



## Ash Black (Mar 8, 2020)

this scramble is great if you use roux
Generated By csTimer on 2020-03-08
single: 9.48

Time List:
1. 9.48 B U' L' U' D' F' U' R U2 F' L2 F2 L2 F' U2 R2 U2 F2 L'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 9, 2020)

2x2

5. (2.31) U F2 R2 F' U' R U' R2 U2

x
R R
y R U' R' U R U' R'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 9, 2020)

B2 L' D2 L' D2 R F2 R' B2 F2 U' F R2 B L' F' U' L2 B'


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 9, 2020)

(This was a handscramble, but still) 

At the start of the solve, I had a free pair that let me make a 3-4 move square, and while doing so it formed the other pair for my FB. Then I had a free pair formed in SB, which i inserted while solving DR. The second pair was just a triple sexy. then I got a CMLL skip, and a decsnt LSE.


----------



## Tirthb07 (Mar 16, 2020)

2x2 scramble U R F U F R2 F' R' U'. I got a 2.23 on it. Could've been much better


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 18, 2020)

U' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U B2 F2 D R2 U' F U' R' B' L2 D B' R' F

easy cross + free pair in 6 moves

I got 7.73 on this scramble, 2lock oll and yperm though


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 18, 2020)

B' U B U' F' L D2 F U2 R2 F2 L D2 F2 B2 R' B2 D2 L' D2
@PetrusQuber you might wanna try this


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 18, 2020)

Sub 12 lol, easy 2x2x2, but I hadn’t warmed up so my TPS and lookahead were low.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 18, 2020)

From CsTimer: L' D2 L' B2 R2 B' L D R2 F U2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 F.
3 move 2x2x2, easy expansion, 2 bad edges, Sune, A-Perm, My better U-Perm. Would've easily been a PB except it was my first solve so I wasn't warmed up.


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 19, 2020)

No one ever posts hard scrambles but here's one
U2 R' B L2 B2 U B2 R2 U F2 R2 D' U' F2 R' D R2 F L' U' R
I used about 14.5 seconds of inspection and still found nothing. I got a 12.82. I average sub-10.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 19, 2020)

Tirthb07 said:


> 2x2 scramble U R F U F R2 F' R' U'. I got a 2.23 on it. Could've been much better


1.841


fun at the joy said:


> B' U B U' F' L D2 F U2 R2 F2 L D2 F2 B2 R' B2 D2 L' D2
> @PetrusQuber you might wanna try this


14.037 with CFOP (I average about 20)


brododragon said:


> From CsTimer: L' D2 L' B2 R2 B' L D R2 F U2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 F.
> 3 move 2x2x2, easy expansion, 2 bad edges, Sune, A-Perm, My better U-Perm. Would've easily been a PB except it was my first solve so I wasn't warmed up.


15.264 with CFOP (I average about 20)


CuberStache said:


> No one ever posts hard scrambles but here's one
> U2 R' B L2 B2 U B2 R2 U F2 R2 D' U' F2 R' D R2 F L' U' R
> I used about 14.5 seconds of inspection and still found nothing. I got a 12.82. I average sub-10.


19.845 with CFOP (I average about 20)


----------



## Ash Black (Mar 19, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> No one ever posts hard scrambles but here's one
> U2 R' B L2 B2 U B2 R2 U F2 R2 D' U' F2 R' D R2 F L' U' R
> I used about 14.5 seconds of inspection and still found nothing. I got a 12.82. I average sub-10.


x2 y'
F' D' R D' U' R2 L'
R' U' R L' U L y'
R' U R U' R' U' R y'
U2 R U R' y'
U R U' R' U R U R' U2
weird cross, but good f2l + LL skip


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 19, 2020)

F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R'


Spoiler: Reconstruction



Inspection: z
1st layer: U L
OLL: Skip
PBL: R2 F2 R2 U2


I got 1.841


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 21, 2020)

U' R2 U' R F R' U R2 F U'

This is good for somebody who knows CLL, but I don't


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 21, 2020)

A pseudo-slotting solve!

F R D' L B' D2 R' D' R L' D2 R' F2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R
z' y // Inspection
U L F' // Cross
y' U R' U R U' R' U' R // 1st Pair
D U2 y' R' U' R D' // 2nd & 3rd Pairs
y' U2 R U2' R2' F R F' // 4th Pair
R U R' U R U2' R' // OLL
R U R' F' R U2' R' U2 R' F R U R U2' R' U // PLL

47 moves/9.92s = 4.74 TPS


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 22, 2020)

5. (12.85) L2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 D L2 U L' B D R D L2 U2 R' B2 R

z' // inspection
R U L2 U' F2 // x-cross
y' U' R' U R y U' L' U L // 2nd pair
R U' R' // 3rd pair
y U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U // ZBLL


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 22, 2020)

Milo Black said:


> this scramble is great if you use roux
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-03-08
> single: 9.48
> 
> ...



z y2 // inspection + 1st block
U R2 U2 F' U' F U' R' U' R // 2nd block


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 22, 2020)

really nice last layer case

L2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 L U2 R D' F R B L' B U2

x // inspection
L R' F y R' F U R R // cross
L' U L U R U R' // 1st pair
R' U U R y U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' U' R U' R' y U R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' R U R' U' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U' U' R // OLL
U' // AUF


----------



## Autumn Variation (Mar 23, 2020)

My PB scramble: U F2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 B' D' R' U B L' B D2 B2 
8.561
Reconstruction:


----------



## Ningen (Mar 23, 2020)

Got a sub-1 on Pyra with U' L U R' B U B' U' r' b u


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 23, 2020)

Autumn Variation said:


> My PB scramble: U F2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 B' D' R' U B L' B D2 B2
> 8.561
> Reconstruction:


Gj man! I tried the scramble twice, the first time I screwed up CMLL and got a 21, but the second time I didn 't and got a 17. Though I did the same blocks both times so it probaby wouldve been slower if I didnt screw up on the first solve.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 23, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> really nice last layer case
> 
> L2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 L U2 R D' F R B L' B U2
> 
> ...


That is a nice last layer, but it doesn't really have anything to do with the scramble... 50 turns HTM is good but not amazing.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 23, 2020)

L U2 F2 L2 U2 L' F2 R D2 L D2 F R B R D U2 B2 U2

Would have been a PB but of course I messed up the U perm. White cross has so many pairs and is really easy.

EDIT: I actually must have missed scrambled it because I can't get the same scramble again.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 23, 2020)

Okay I did not miss scramble this one.

D L2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D F2 L B F D B' L B2 R U2 B2

If you solve the white cross the right way than it is a double x-cross that I didn't even see in inspection.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 23, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Okay I did not miss scramble this one.
> 
> D L2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D F2 L B F D B' L B2 R U2 B2
> 
> If you solve the white cross the right way than it is a double x-cross that I didn't even see in inspection.



I can't find the "right" white cross solution, what is it?


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I can't find the "right" white cross solution, what is it?


x2 U L F' R D' F D


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I can't find the "right" white cross solution, what is it?


x2 U L F' R D' F D


----------



## Autumn Variation (Mar 23, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Okay I did not miss scramble this one.
> 
> D L2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D F2 L B F D B' L B2 R U2 B2
> 
> If you solve the white cross the right way than it is a double x-cross that I didn't even see in inspection.


I got a pll skip too
Solution:
(scramble)
inspection: x2
cross: U L F' R D' F u (double x cross)
f2l #3: U' R U R2 U' R 
f2l #4: y U L' U' L U' 
f2l #4.5: L F' L' F (edge control)
OLL: U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
PLL: skip!
AUF: U


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 24, 2020)

U B2 R2 B2 R2 F' R2 D2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 L' D' B2 D L' F2 L'

no inspection rotation
L' // cross


----------



## ProStar (Mar 24, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> U B2 R2 B2 R2 F' R2 D2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 L' D' B2 D L' F2 L'
> 
> no inspection rotation
> L' // cross



Plus a free pair afterwards, and a decent F2L


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Plus a free pair afterwards, and a decent F2L


L' // cross
y' U R' U' R // 1st pair
y2 U R' U R y U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
U2 R U2 R2 U R // 3rd pair
R' F R F' U' R' F R F' // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U' y R U' R' F' // OLL
U // AUF


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 25, 2020)

R2 B2 D2 R2 B F2 L2 F U2 B R' U2 R B' L2 R' F' D' L F
Easy cross and 1st pair


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 26, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> R2 B2 D2 R2 B F2 L2 F U2 B R' U2 R B' L2 R' F' D' L F
> Easy cross and 1st pair



z y2 // inspection
R' D // cross
y' R U' R2 U R // 1st pair
y' U' R' U' R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
L' U L R U' R' // 3rd pair
y' U U R U' R' y U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' R' F R F' R' F R F' R U R' U' R U R' // OLL
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
x' U' // AUF


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 26, 2020)

F2 B2 U2 R D F' D2 L2 D' R U' D F2 R2 D R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D B2

Could've been my first sub 10 but I chocked on the OLL


----------



## Username: Username: (Mar 27, 2020)

(U' D R2 B U2 F U2 D2 R F2 U B2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 U F2) I forgot the reconstruction but when I did the cross (white cross) I forgot but i maybe remembered that I got 3 or 4 F2L pairs made, easy OLL (I knew full oll and PLL(G PERMS LEFT!!)) and Y perm with no AUFs try it, it's so lucky. I got 13.54 seconds on this. Try it, you may have good times on this or just make yourself feel good with the time along with this scramble.

Also Its my first time in this forum, I'm averaging around sub 16 , been cubing for round' 2 less or more months ago I know full OLL with G Perms left, I use a YuXin Little Magic M cube.
(created the account in march 16 but been little inactive)
Created 2 Method XTBL, and KEoaZZ I searched if any of my methods have been created or not, but XTBL has been created and it was ELL by Guus Razoux Schults 
i created some algorithms but then I realised they've been created without me knowing they've been created (again).


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 28, 2020)

R2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B' L D' L U2 F L B U2 R2

thank you brest for your algorithm to force OLL skip

x' y2 // inspection
U2 F R2 F U L2 // cross
y2 U R U' R' y' U' R U' R' // 1st pair
y2 U2 R' F R F' U2 R' U' R // 2nd pair
U' R' F R F' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U2 R' U' R' U' R U R U R // 4th pair
U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // PLL


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 28, 2020)

R F2 R' U2 R F2 U R2 U'

z' y'
U' L F' L' F

I only got 1.521. Such a waste of a 5-mover.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> R F2 R' U2 R F2 U R2 U'
> 
> z' y'
> U' L F' L' F
> ...



Nice scramble, .92 stackmatted


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Another nice one!
R2 F2 U R U F2 U' R' U'

z x'
U' R2 U' R2

Another waste. Only 1.223.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Another nice one!
> R2 F2 U R U F2 U' R' U'
> 
> z x'
> ...



Another great one! .83 stackmat


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Another great one! .83 stackmat


I beat u. 0.573


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> I beat u. 0.573



.414 (stackmat still)

Edit: did it some more times, .285


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> 0.383 oh never mind



?


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 29, 2020)

D2 B' U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 D' R2 U B2 L' B D' F' U

Easy white cross+1 and easy F2L afterward



Spoiler: Reconstruction



x2 y' // Inspection
L' F R F D' // Cross + preserve pair
R U' R' // First Pair
y U2 L U' L' // Second Pair
y' U2' R' U R2 // Third Pair
U2' R' U' R U R' // Fourth Pair
U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
M2' U M2' U2 M2' U M2' U2 // PLL

42 moves STM/7.38s = 5.69 TPS


----------



## ProStar (Mar 29, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> D2 B' U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 D' R2 U B2 L' B D' F' U
> 
> Easy white cross+1 and easy F2L afterward
> 
> ...



Woah, I got a 11.34


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 30, 2020)

I choked my last pair, so I got 24.xx lol.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 1, 2020)

F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 U' F R2 D' B2 R2 F L B2 R2 F'


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 1, 2020)

Petrus cubers, come here, I have a scramble with the 2x2x2 is just a move away and for CFOP solvers, there's a extra 2nd pair.
scramble : B2 R D F D F2 B' R2 F2 L' F2 L U2 L' B2 U2 F2 D2 B' D'

can I multi post for different scramble? anyway : F2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 D' F2 U R2 U2 B2 R' D B2 R' U2 R' F' U' B easy cross + 2 F2L pairs.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 2, 2020)

Super easy pseudo-slotting XXCross

R B2 D2 F R2 F' L2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 F2 D' B' R2 D B' L2 R'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 3, 2020)

sometime M move is needed for faster cross

5. (14.73) F' U' D2 L' B' U' D R D2 R L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L B2 U2 D' R'

z y // inspection
F2 M2 F' // cross


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 4, 2020)

Easy Cross and 3 Pairs/2? I forgot : F' R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F R' D L' U2 R2 U F2 L2


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 4, 2020)

I just got my new PB! I suck at reconstruction, but basically there is a super easy white cross and F2L.
Scramble with the color you solve with on top
R2 F' L2 D2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' B U2 R B2 L2 B L' B


----------



## brododragon (Apr 4, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I just got my new PB! I suck at reconstruction, but basically there is a super easy white cross and F2L.
> Scramble with the color you solve with on top
> R2 F' L2 D2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' B U2 R B2 L2 B L' B


Time?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 4, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Time?


14:15, my first sub 15. I average around 23ish and use CFOP. Just got lucky with the OLL's and PLL's that I know


----------



## CrispyCubing (Apr 4, 2020)

U' B2 D F2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U R2 U2 B' D F' D2 R F' L F'

So... if you used roux for this solve what would be the best way to solve blue as your FB?

Edit: I just did Y2 Z' M' U' M U M' U2 M and then rotated.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 4, 2020)

Lol 2x2
U' R U2 R' U2 R F R' U


----------



## ProStar (Apr 4, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Lol 2x2
> U' R U2 R' U2 R F R' U



My favorite alg  .34 keyboard


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 4, 2020)

Guys do you know the classic easy scramble? 2 move cross all free f2l pairs, OLL skip, and T perm I don't know the scramble but I want to time myself on it.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> My favorite alg  .34 keyboard


Lol I got 1.09 stackmat


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 5, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> Guys do you know the classic easy scramble? 2 move cross all free f2l pairs, OLL skip, and T perm I don't know the scramble but I want to time myself on it.


D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 F U' B' F2 L D' B' U B2 R


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 5, 2020)

@EvanTheCuber, I stumbled across a scramble with an easy cross and all F2L pairs made, making it an XXXXCross with 4 F2L pairs made, and easy OLL and an R Perm, use this alg : R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' [U' AUF] , similar to the T Perm alg.

I choked on the last layer for this scramble, giving me a 14.39 second single, not a PB.

Scramble : D2 L2 U2 F2 L U2 L U2 R' B2 R U' F' U B' R2 F2 U2 R'

There is a specific solution to making this scramble an XXXXCross, I don't remember.


----------



## aminayuko (Apr 5, 2020)

LL skip 

Scramble: D F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D F2 U' L2 D R B U' L2 D' R2 F' U' B' L'



Spoiler: Solve Reconstruction



Blue cross bottom assuming green front white top
y z inspection
Cross: L R' D R D'
F2L#1: U' F U F' y U' R' U R
F2L#2: U' F' U' F U L U L'
F2L#3: F U' F'
F2L#4: U' R U' R' U F' U' F


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 5, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 F U' B' F2 L D' B' U B2 R


LOL I got an 8.74


----------



## Koen van Aller (Apr 5, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 F U' B' F2 L D' B' U B2 R


Wow 4.61 on that I average 12.4


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 6, 2020)

F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 

see the blue and green


----------



## brododragon (Apr 6, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2
> 
> see the blue and green


12.90 with Petrus and I average over 1:00 minute. 3 move 2x2x3 to 6 move EO to F2L skip to Y perm.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> 12.90 with Petrus and I average over 1:00 minute. 3 move 2x2x3 to 6 move EO to F2L skip to Y perm.



wait wait wait
thats 2x2



EvanTheCuber said:


> Guys do you know the classic easy scramble? 2 move cross all free f2l pairs, OLL skip, and T perm I don't know the scramble but I want to time myself on it.


sorry wrong scramble.
the scramble you want is
D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2



Koen van Aller said:


> Wow 4.61 on that I average 12.4


i got 3.96 with F sexy move F' at last


----------



## brododragon (Apr 6, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> wait wait wait
> thats 2x2


Oh lol


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 6, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 F U' B' F2 L D' B' U B2 R


7.91


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 6, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> wait wait wait
> thats 2x2
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's the write scramble!


----------



## ProStar (Apr 6, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2



Lol, I remember when I timed myself with this scramble a while ago. 2.50 after a couple tries


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Lol, I remember when I timed myself with this scramble a while ago. 2.50 after a couple tries


 lol I got 4.73 first try


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 7, 2020)

R2 B U2 B L2 F' R2 D2 B U2 R2 B L R2 D2 F2 U2 F' U'


----------



## ProStar (Apr 7, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> R2 B U2 B L2 F' R2 D2 B U2 R2 B L R2 D2 F2 U2 F' U'



Nice, I got 12.93(close to PB)


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 7, 2020)

L' U2 R2 B' D' R' F' R' U2 L2 F2 B' U2 B' D2 B' L2 U2 D2 
@PetrusQuber


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> L' U2 R2 B' D' R' F' R' U2 L2 F2 B' U2 B' D2 B' L2 U2 D2
> @PetrusQuber


2x2 is okay, good 1x1x2 and easy edge insert. 2x2x3: pretty good recognition, pretty low moves (I got RYB extension), okay OCLL, and nice J perm. It's pretty good.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 7, 2020)

brododragon said:


> 2x2 is okay, good 1x1x2 and easy edge insert. 2x2x3: pretty good recognition, pretty low moves (I got RYB extension), okay OCLL, and nice J perm. It's pretty good.


Ill edit this post once I’ve reconstructed.

EDIT: I’m stupid, when I did the solve I didn’t do the U2 D2 at the end.


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 7, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> L' U2 R2 B' D' R' F' R' U2 L2 F2 B' U2 B' D2 B' L2 U2 D2
> @PetrusQuber


I got a 10.45 with Petrus, pretty decent. 
My solution was
z2 R' U F U' L2 // 222
U L' U' L y' U L U L' // 223
y R U' R' U L' U L F U L' U L // EO
y' R R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L
U R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U // EPLL


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Apr 7, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> I got a 10.45 with Petrus, pretty decent.
> My solution was
> z2 R' U F U' L2 // 222
> U L' U' L y' U L U L' // 223
> ...


The way I solved it is I had 3 move 2x2x2, pretty decent 2x2x3, 3 move EO, 8-10 move F2L, OLL skip, and j perm I think.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> The way I solved it is I had 3 move 2x2x2, pretty decent 2x2x3, 3 move EO, 8-10 move F2L, OLL skip, and j perm I think.


Huh. I got J perm but no OLL skip.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 7, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> The way I solved it is I had 3 move 2x2x2, pretty decent 2x2x3, 3 move EO, 8-10 move F2L, OLL skip, and j perm I think.


I think you may have misscrambled because I'm pretty positive there's no 3-move 2x2x2 on that scramble.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> I think you may have misscrambled because I'm pretty positive there's no 3-move 2x2x2 on that scramble.


It's a 4-mover.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)

U' B' L2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 F D2 R D' B' U' B' w/ Petrus

EDIT: Wrong Scramble


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 7, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> 7.91


Wait did you count that as your pb?


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 7, 2020)

4BLD scramble.
4/6 centers have 3 pieces solved and the center piece groupings are ALL correctly permuted with respect to eachother.

U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 R' U2 R' B2 L' F' U2 R' D U' L2 B' F' L' U' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 F D B' L2 F Uw2 B' U2 B' U2 Rw' Fw2 L' U2 Rw Fw D2 L' D' Rw Uw L2


Edit: Success on the solve. Also, turns out the corners were 3 A-Perms+Parity case. Wth. Wings were not exceptionally noteworthy.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 8, 2020)

F2 R2 D2 F D2 U2 L2 F D2 B R2 F R' B D' B' D' B' L2 R2 B


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 8, 2020)

x // inspection
Ua perm // cross

Sorry if i post here, anybody who play Clash of Clans i need help









Need help COC builder base


Which should i upgrade first ? Troops or walls ?




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 8, 2020)

9.78 Super lucky scramble! : F' U2 B U2 F' D2 F U2 L2 F' U2 D' R2 F2 L U B' L' B2 F'

z2 y x' x y' // Inspection
F2 U F' U B2 U L // XXCross
F' U F // Second Pair / Free Pair
y U' R U R' // Third Pair
y U2 R U' R' U2 F' U2 F U2 F' U F // Fourth Pair
U' R U R' U R U' y R U' R' F' // OLL
U x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' // E Perm
F' // Adjustment of F Layer

Really easy OLL with some not so easy PLL.
55 HTM, 61 QTM, 55 STM, 64 ETM.

I really was not thinking of rotations in that scramble because I almost choked the solve as soon as I see the easy cross and 2 free F2L pairs.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 8, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> 9.78 Super lucky scramble! : F' U2 B U2 F' D2 F U2 L2 F' U2 D' R2 F2 L U B' L' B2 F'
> 
> z2 y x' x y' // Inspection
> F2 U F' U B2 U L // XXCross
> ...


You could've saved a few rotations with Dw instead of y U' or similar.


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 8, 2020)

I was just doing PLL training on chao timer on iPhone. Lol they gave me a PLL skip I guess to test my recognition?? Haha best PLL time of my life. PLL WR?!?! Kidding


----------



## brododragon (Apr 8, 2020)

B2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L' B D2 F R F2 R2 B R2 U'
good 2x2, amazing 2x2x3, 6 bad edges (I think?), free pair that when inserted gives another free pair, and J perm. Of course this was the scramble I was slow solving on. Anyway, can someone help me reconstruct?

x' y // Inspection
L U' L2 y' x' F U F2 U2 // 2x2x2

I think this is all correct.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 8, 2020)

what method did you use?


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 8, 2020)

brododragon said:


> B2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L' B D2 F R F2 R2 B R2 U'



This has literally no pairs on the whole cube lmao and the 1-move pairs possible make horrible 2x2x2 blocks.

What colors were your block?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 8, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> This has literally no pairs on the whole cube lmao and the 1-move pairs possible make horrible 2x2x2 blocks.
> 
> What colors were your block?


I'm pretty sure it was RYB. Updated the my original post. The reason you couldn't find any good 2x2x2s was that my pair was sub-par. Also, I remember that when the corner-edge pair for 2x2x3 was made, the 1x2x2 could be made with just one move becuase the edge needed for the 1x2x2 was already in place.
UPDATE: I'm think that this is all correct:
x' y // Inspection
L U' L2 y' x' F U F2 U2 // 2x2x2
x' y' U F' U' L F2 L // 2x2x3


----------



## ProStar (Apr 8, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> what method did you use?



He uses CFOP, that's obviously why he specifically detailed each step of Petrus...


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 8, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> 9.78 Super lucky scramble! : F' U2 B U2 F' D2 F U2 L2 F' U2 D' R2 F2 L U B' L' B2 F'
> 
> z2 y x' x y' // Inspection
> F2 U F' U B2 U L // XXCross
> ...



imo this is a really awkward solution. a y' rotation for your start would give you <R,U,L,F> for your xcross and second pair (it's not a xxcross) and puts them on your two right-hand slots instead of the two front slots.

z2 y'
R2 U R' U L2 U F
R' U R
U' L U' L' //other pair is better but sticking with your order to correct the 4th pair.
U' L' U2 L U' L' U' L U' L' U L //this is just a y2 of your initial angle, but this is a 2-gen F2L case.
//OLL
//PLL


----------



## brododragon (Apr 8, 2020)

Found it! 
x' y // Inspection
L U' L2 y' x' F U F2 U2 // 2x2x2
x' y' U F' U' L F2 L // 2x2x3
x' z2 F' R U2 R' // EO
y L' U L U' L' U2 L' U L U' L' // F2L
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // Jb Perm


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 8, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Found it!
> x' y // Inspection
> L U' L2 y' x' F U F2 U2 // 2x2x2
> x' y' U F' U' L F2 L // 2x2x3
> ...


Try not to use so many weird rotations. Try to keep your blocks on the bottom, like you're building F2L with blocks instead of pairs.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 8, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Try not to use so many weird rotations. Try to keep your blocks on the bottom, like you're building F2L with blocks instead of pairs.


I think a few of the rotations just made it simpler to reconstruct (my actual 2x2x3 was rotationless) but I do need to work on rotations.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 9, 2020)

XX-Cross but technically an X-Cross with 2 F2L Pairs, I got 9.64 : D2 B D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 L' B2 R D R U2 B' L2 D2 U'

x' z2 x' // Inspection
U2 L F U2 D' R // XX-Cross but not technically an XX-Cross, it's an XCross
U F U' F' // Second Pair / Free Pair
U R U R' U2 F' U F // Third Pair 
y' L' U' L U' F U F' // Fourth Pair
U2 R U R2 F R F' U F R' F' R // OLL
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' // Rb Perm PLL 


52 HTM, 61 QTM, 52 STM, 56 ETM.


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> XX-Cross but technically an X-Cross with 2 F2L Pairs, I got 9.64 : D2 B D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 L' B2 R D R U2 B' L2 D2 U'
> 
> x' z2 x' // Inspection
> U2 L F U2 D' R // XX-Cross but not technically an XX-Cross, it's an XCross
> ...


Man, you get a lot of really good scrambles! I bet if I got a good ZZ one I would be able to sub 10. Sadly, I only have a 10.8 atm, and I failed a sub 20 oh the other day.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 9, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> XX-Cross but technically an X-Cross with 2 F2L Pairs, I got 9.64 : D2 B D2 L2 F' D2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 L' B2 R D R U2 B' L2 D2 U'
> 
> x' z2 x' // Inspection
> U2 L F U2 D' R // XX-Cross but not technically an XX-Cross, it's an XCross
> ...



If you get a free pair, don't put "XXCross but sorta XCross". If the pair is already inserted, it's an XCross, if not, it's just your first pair that happens to be easy


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 10, 2020)

Everybody who is an expert on ZZ, help me out! is this a ZZ Lucky Scramble? : F' L2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 B L2 R2 D B R U' F' D' U2 B2 U2 L
I got 8.98 on this

z2 y' x' x y2 // Inspection
F D2 F2 D L F' L2 U' L U2 B2 // Cross ;( I Accidentally did EO-Cross which means, this is a ZZ Solve? .
U F U' F' R U R' U2 B' U B // Doing 2 F2L Pairs at once! 
L' U L R' U R // Literally so easy / Third Pair
y' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R' // Fourth Pair / OLL SKIP!!! / I influenced the LL Edge during Cross, maybe.
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // F Perm : |
U // AUF

55 HTM.

I didn't even know how to solve in ZZ and also, I solved the last layer in one look which is in common to ZZ's 1LLL thing...


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 10, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Everybody who is an expert on ZZ, help me out! is this a ZZ Lucky Scramble? : F' L2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 B L2 R2 D B R U' F' D' U2 B2 U2 L
> I got 8.98 on this
> 
> z2 y' x' x y2 // Inspection
> ...


you didn't do EO-Cross, still 2 unoriented edges after cross
also I wouldn't consider 6 unoriented edges s a lucky scramble


PLEASE just stop posting stupid solves that are lucky or whatever, this thread is for lucky, funny, hard or weird SCRAMBLES


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 10, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Everybody who is an expert on ZZ, help me out! is this a ZZ Lucky Scramble? : F' L2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 B L2 R2 D B R U' F' D' U2 B2 U2 L
> I got 8.98 on this
> 
> z2 y' x' x y2 // Inspection
> ...


No, that’s not a good ZZ solve. 6 bad Edges are usually the most annoying case. I even looked on red/orange front yellow top and there’s still 6 bad edges their, so no.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 10, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Everybody who is an expert on ZZ, help me out! is this a ZZ Lucky Scramble? : F' L2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 B L2 R2 D B R U' F' D' U2 B2 U2 L





fun at the joy said:


> PLEASE just stop posting stupid solves that are lucky or whatever, this thread is for lucky, funny, hard or weird SCRAMBLES


@fun at the joy is right, a better place to post this kind of thing is the reconstruction thread.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 11, 2020)

R' D U2 B' D2 U2 B R2 F' R2 D2 L2 F2 D' F L' F R' B' L'
3 move fb
3 move cross
6 move x cross
hope that you are CN
Cross is red, FB is red face blue bottom.
8.81 CFOP (Main Method) 13.46 Roux (lmao roux pb)


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 12, 2020)

Just got this interesting one for cfop

-Nice cross setup
-Not bad f2l either, i could setup a pair in spection and I haven't been the best at that.
-I ran into an two look last layer with a g perm but it wasn't one of my worse ones.

U2 F D2 B U2 F R2 B R2 B2 D' U L U B' D' B D' U2

Whatever your fav cross color, put that on the top


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 12, 2020)

D B2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D2 F R2 B' L' B F2 L2 D2 U2


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 12, 2020)

What cross color?


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 12, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> What cross color?


orange


----------



## RiceMan_ (Apr 12, 2020)

R' D F2 D B2 D' R2 U R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L D R B2 L' U ' R2
good scramble for ZZ 
-no bad edges
-easy EOLine/EOCross


----------



## ProStar (Apr 12, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> R' D F2 D B2 D' R2 U R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L D R B2 L' U ' R2
> good scramble for ZZ
> -no bad edges
> -easy EOLine/EOCross



That's my kind of ZZ scramble, where you don't actually have to do ZZ stuff! 18.31 with yellow bottom blue front, if I was decent at EO I could be close to my normal average


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 12, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> R' D F2 D B2 D' R2 U R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L D R B2 L' U ' R2
> good scramble for ZZ
> -no bad edges
> -easy EOLine/EOCross


nice got a 7.70 with EOCross


----------



## ProStar (Apr 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> That's my kind of ZZ scramble, where you don't actually have to do ZZ stuff! 18.31 with yellow bottom blue front, if I was decent at EO I could be close to my normal average



Just tried it with white bottom and got 16.40, planned out EOLine(lol) and RB


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 12, 2020)

I got. 19 on it lol, two move EOline but i had pretty bad block execution, and I'm garbage at all things LL


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 12, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> D B2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D2 F R2 B' L' B F2 L2 D2 U2


*Inspection:* z' y2 (red top, blue front)
*Cross:* M2 U2 M2
*1st pair:* R2 F R2 F'
*2nd pair:* U' L U L' U F U F'
*3rd pair:* L U' L' U' y (red top, white front) R' U' R2 (cancel into 4th pair)
*4th pair:* U R' U2 R U' R' U R U R'
*OLL:* U2 F' L F L' U' L' U' L U L' U L
*PLL:* R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U (F-perm)

Nice cross and F2L, but not a great LL.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 12, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> R' D F2 D B2 D' R2 U R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L D R B2 L' U ' R2
> good scramble for ZZ
> -no bad edges
> -easy EOLine/EOCross


y2 // inspection
R D U' R' U' L' U L' B2 // cross
U2 R U R2 U' R // 1st pair
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // 2nd pair
L U' L' // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U2 R U R' // 4th pair
U (R U R' U R U2 R') U (L U' R' U L' U' R) U //ZBLL


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 12, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> R' D F2 D B2 D' R2 U R2 D' B2 U2 B2 L D R B2 L' U ' R2
> good scramble for ZZ
> -no bad edges
> -easy EOLine/EOCross


Did you do eoline or cross?


----------



## RiceMan_ (Apr 12, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Did you do eoline or cross?


cross cause it was easier


----------



## RiceMan_ (Apr 12, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> i used eoline


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 14, 2020)

F2 U2 L2 F2 R' F2 R B2 R D' B' D L' U R F L2 R'

for rouxer
U' D // first block



------

casual solving :
y
U' D R D R' B R2 F' R // xx cross
y' U' R U R' U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair
U2 R U2 R' U M' U R U' r' // 4th pair (WV)
U' (F perm) U'


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 14, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> F2 U2 L2 F2 R' F2 R B2 R D' B' D L' U R F L2 R'
> y
> U' D R *D* R' B R2 F' R // xx cross
> *y'* U' R U R' U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair
> ...


A couple of your moves are the wrong direction, and WV is only with all edges oriented.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 14, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> A couple of your moves are the wrong direction, and WV is only with all edges oriented.


Sorry.
I usually use alg.cubing.net to make sure

But im posted that from smartphone.
Thanks for the correction


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 16, 2020)

L2 B' F2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U R2 U' L2 B' L2 B' U F' R' D2

easy 2 move cross and a free pair


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 18, 2020)

(0,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (6,0)/ (6,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-5) 

You ever get a cubeshape and co skip in 0 slices?


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 20, 2020)

9.96 F' D2 B2 U R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 R F R B' R U2 B2 F'
back cross was done, got a pll skip and missed the chrono to stop it


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 21, 2020)

accidental xx cross, not planned

5. (10.48) F R D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 U R U2 B' D U2 L U'

y
U D' R' F L F


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm going to do some reconstructions because I'm bored.


weruoaszxcvnm said:


> L2 B' F2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U R2 U' L2 B' L2 B' U F' R' D2
> 
> easy 2 move cross and a free pair


y' (white top, orange front) D' L // Cross
y' (white top, blue front) L' U L // F2L 1
L U' L' y (white top, orange front) U2 R U R' // F2L 2
L' U L y (white top, green front) U2 L U L' // F2L 3
y' (white top, orange front) U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R // F2L 4
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // OLL
U // PLL


Sub1Hour said:


> (0,-1)/ (3,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (3,-1)/ (6,0)/ (6,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-5)
> 
> You ever get a cubeshape and co skip in 0 slices?


I only know beginner's method for squan, but here we go...
(0,-3) / (1,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,1) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,3) / (1,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,1) // EO
(3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) // 1st layer
z2 (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (2,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-5,0) // LL
Really bad, but whatever.


lucarubik said:


> 9.96 F' D2 B2 U R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 R F R B' R U2 B2 F'
> back cross was done, got a pll skip and missed the chrono to stop it


x (green top, yellow front) D // Cross
L' U2 L2 U L' // F2L 1
U R' U2 R U' y (green top, red front) R U R' // F2L 2
U' L' U' L U L' U2 L // F2L 3
y' (green top, yellow front) U2 L' U' L
U r U R' U R U2 r' // OLL
R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' // PLL
I didn't find the PLL skip solution, but it was really good F2L.


weruoaszxcvnm said:


> accidental xx cross, not planned
> 
> 5. (10.48) F R D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 U R U2 B' D U2 L U'
> 
> ...


y2 (white top, orange front) U2 D L' U L D' // F2L 3
y' (white top, blue front) U2 R U' R2 F R F'
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U2 // PLL


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 21, 2020)

lucarubik said:


> 9.96 F' D2 B2 U R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 R F R B' R U2 B2 F'
> back cross was done, got a pll skip and missed the chrono to stop it



x y2
D
R' U2 R2 U R' 
U' L U2 L' U' L U L'
y' U2 R U R' 
z y2 // switch to white cross
L' U L 
U2 R' U L U' R U L'


----------



## lucarubik (Apr 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I'm going to do some reconstructions because I'm bored.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not confortable on neutral color i do weird stuff on f2l


weruoaszxcvnm said:


> x y2
> D
> R' U2 R2 U R'
> U' L U2 L' U' L U L'
> ...


that would do it lol its not what i did though


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 22, 2020)

Practicing BLD UFR corners:
2.42 U' B2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U' B' U F' U' B' U F

UD R U' R' D2 R U R' U' R U R' D R U' R'

a single 10 mover commutator where 5 moves cancel into the corner twist alg.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 22, 2020)

R' B R B' R B L' B l pyra intuitive L4E
Easy V, Solve an edge, and then I somehow skipped L3E. Does anybody see A L3E skip?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 22, 2020)

U' R' L' B' L B' R' B' l r' - Pyra L4E

1 move V, L3E skip.

(Sorry if this isn't that rare; I'm not that experienced with Pyra)


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 26, 2020)

F U F2 R2 F' R' U' F' U'

people looking for a sub-1 single try out this one


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 26, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> people looking for a sub-1 single try out this one


1.03 lol


----------



## ProStar (Apr 26, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> F U F2 R2 F' R' U' F' U'
> 
> people looking for a sub-1 single try out this one



.63, but it's nowhere near the best scramble I've seen


----------



## brododragon (Apr 26, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> 1.231 stackmat
> 
> U2 R2 B D2 L2 B D2 F R2 B' D2 B2 L' F L2 D F L B' L' R2
> 4 move 2x2x2, not sure how great that is.
> @PetrusQuber @brododragon


Ummm... I can't find a four mover... RYB, right?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 26, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Ummm... I can't find a four mover... RYB, right?


Oh, wrong scramble. I don't know where it is anymore lol


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 27, 2020)

Not sure if anyone mentioned this here yet but this is the alleged scramble for the 2.65 single


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 27, 2020)

And here is my 2nd ever sub-10 solve.

Inspection: No rotations
XCross on yellow: R F R D’
2nd Pair: y’ L’ U L
3rd Lair: U R U’ R’ U2 F’ U’ F
4th Pair: U2 y2 R U’ R’ U F’ U F
OLL: U r U’ r’ U’ r U r’ F’ U F
PLL: R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 27, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


>


I'll repost the reconstruction here too

y2 // Inspection
U' R // Cross + Preserve Pair
L U' L' // 1st Pair
U L' U' L // 2nd Pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' // 3rd Pair
U' R' U' R // 4th Pair

21 moves which means only 7.95 TPS for a 2.64... I got a high two first try once I knew the correct start (I did U R first lol). It's well agreed that a 2.64 is possible on this scramble, the question is whether the scramble was legit. It seems suspicious that there aren't any moves that change EO, but I will stay out of the argument as to whether it is real or not.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 29, 2020)

L2 F R2 D R2 F' U L' U2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2

stupidly easy scramble for white cross, if you solve the WGR pair first and use U2 R' F R F' R U R' for the last pair you get a PLL skip.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 29, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> L2 F R2 D R2 F' U L' U2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2


x2 y' // Inspection
R2' F R u' L2 // XXCross
R' U2 R U y L U L' // 3rd Pair
U2 R' F R F' R U2' R' U R' F R F' R U2' R' U' // Zeroing

29 moves lol


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 29, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> x2 y' // Inspection
> R2' F R u' L2 // XXCross
> R' U2 R U y L U L' // 3rd Pair
> U2 R' F R F' R U2' R' U R' F R F' R U2' R' U' // Zeroing
> ...


I totally choked it though and got a 7.3


----------



## ProStar (Apr 29, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> U2 R' F R F' R U2' R' U R' F R F' R U2' R' U' // Zeroing



That's not zeroing, zeroing is when you turn the 3x3 into a 0x0 and then transforming it back. Since a 0x0 cannot be scrambled, the 3x3 becomes solved. Feliks uses it right before he finishes a step, that way it looks as though he simply got a skip. He's the only master of it though, as the few who do know it take a while to change it back to a 3x3, so they can't use it in a solve without the 3x3 disappearing for a noticeable time. Feliks is so fast at it that you can't even tell the change has occurred


----------



## brododragon (Apr 29, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> U' // Zeroing


Faz stands for F2L *after* zeroing, remember?


Owen Morrison said:


> WGR pair


Really? I did YGR at first on white cross.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 29, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Faz stands for F2L *after* zeroing, remember?



Feliks was trying to hide the truth, it was his minions that gave him that nickname


----------



## ProStar (Apr 29, 2020)

U2 L2 U2 L U2 L' U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 R' F U' B R' U R2 B2 U2 Uw2 F' R B2 Uw2 Fw2 F' R' D2 Fw2 L B' Uw' Rw2 Uw Fw2 F2 D' L2 D2 F' Rw Fw F' U'

Switching to Yau, when I got to 323 I already had 3 wings paired


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 30, 2020)

U L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R B2 L U2 B2 R2 U' L2 B L U' F R2 U2 Fw' Uw'

Janak Palit got this scramble.
I got a 41.60 [14.28], PB is 55


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 30, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> U L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R B2 L U2 B2 R2 U' L2 B L U' F R2 U2 Fw' Uw'
> 
> Janak Palit got this scramble.
> I got a 41.60 [14.28], PB is 55


Nice, I got 34.85, PB is 35.16. First solve of the day so memo and exec both could have been faster


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 1, 2020)

U' B2 L2 F L2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 B D F' R2 U2 B2 L' B2

just got this, I messed it up so badly so I only got a 7.1 or something like that.


----------



## Rafaello (May 3, 2020)

D F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 U' R U R2 D U' B' R F U' R'
My global avg are like 12.1 and I got 5.997 on this scramble.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 3, 2020)

Rafaello said:


> D F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 U' R U R2 D U' B' R F U' R'
> My global avg are like 12.1 and I got 5.997 on this scramble.


What was your solution? I can't find anything that good


----------



## Rafaello (May 3, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> What was your solution? I can't find anything that good


z2 y'//inspection
R B' R2 F R' D//xcross
R U' R'//2nd pair
y U R U' R' U y L' U L//3rd pair
U' R U' R' U y L' U L//4th pair
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'//OLL
U' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U'//PLL


----------



## ProStar (May 3, 2020)

Rafaello said:


> z2 y'//inspection
> R B' R2 F R' D//xcross
> R U' R'//2nd pair
> y U R U' R' U y L' U L//3rd pair
> ...



Wow, 9TPS [ETM]. That's really good!


----------



## Rafaello (May 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Wow, 9TPS [ETM]. That's really good!


Thanks. I was very suprised when I saw the time, at first I thought that was misscramble. Normally my TPS is around 5-6. But this solve I predicted xcross + 2 next pairs, so I could go really fast. I saw last pair when I was doing 2nd one, so then there was only last layer left. Easy OLL and R PLL, so that's why my TPS was way better that usual.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 8, 2020)

I think this one falls under "weird" more than anything (from csTimer)

B2 U2 L R' U2 R F2 U2 R U2 R' U' F2 U F' U2 F U' R

No D moves, one B move, and one L move. The block you see in the scramble was moved there with an L move at the start of the scramble and not touched after that.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 8, 2020)

Has anyone ever gotten an entire 3x2x2 block on a scramble?


----------



## brododragon (May 8, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Has anyone ever gotten an entire 3x2x2 block on a scramble?


That's an F2L skip...


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 8, 2020)

brododragon said:


> That's an F2L skip...



No, that’s 3x3x2. He’s talking about 2x2x3


----------



## brododragon (May 8, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> No, that’s 3x3x2. He’s talking about 2x2x3


Oh sorry I read it wrong.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 9, 2020)

For pyra:
L U L U R B U' B' l' r' b' u'


Spoiler: Use this color:



Blue


----------



## ProStar (May 10, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> For pyra:
> L U L U R B U' B' l' r' b' u'
> 
> 
> ...



1.40 cuz I can't do tips


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 10, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> For pyra:
> L U L U R B U' B' l' r' b' u'
> 
> 
> ...


Is this even legal?


----------



## ProStar (May 10, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Is this even legal?



Yes. It's right at the limit of 7 moves


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yes. It's right at the limit of 7 moves


Do tips count as moves on pyra according to regs? Sorry, my pyra knowledge is quite a reflection of how much I dislike the event.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (May 10, 2020)

U' D L2 U B2 D2 B2 D2 L F' U D' R U' F2 L F' B'


best scramble ever(3x3)


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 10, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> U' D L2 U B2 D2 B2 D2 L F' U D' R U' F2 L F' B'
> 
> 
> best scramble ever(3x3)


eww that is a very hard scramble... thanks for that scramble though! I was needing it for the magic trick.


----------



## KingTim96 (May 10, 2020)

Had to redo this scramble just to make sure I did it correct. Green front white top and you get yellow center solved and white center 3/4 solved solved just in the wrong spot. Nice scramble.


----------



## brododragon (May 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yes. It's right at the limit of 7 moves


*6


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 10, 2020)

Got an OH PB on this nice Xcross scramble


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 10, 2020)

Whoops sorry for double posting


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 13, 2020)

brododragon said:


> That's an F2L skip...


Ooops I meant 3x2x2 hehe...

Nvm that's what I wrote.


----------



## brododragon (May 13, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Ooops I meant 3x2x2 hehe...
> 
> Nvm that's what I wrote.


Oh it just threw me off that you said 3x2x2 instead of 2x2x3.


----------



## brododragon (May 13, 2020)

Craziest Petrus Scramble ever!
U F2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 F2 R2 F R' D' F L2 F D' B'


Spoiler: Reconstruction



x' y // Inspection
R2 U R2 B' U R U2 // 2x2x2
x y' F' R F' R U' R2 // 2x2x3
L' U L U F R U2 R' // EO
y L2 U L' // F2L
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL
x' U // AUF


I did a weird EO but that got me my free block+free pair, so, eh.

btw 28.036 because I locked up so much and got so surprised by that free pair.


----------



## fun at the joy (May 13, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Craziest Petrus Scramble ever!
> U F2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 F2 R2 F R' D' F L2 F D' B'
> 
> 
> ...


what's so crazy with the scramble?


----------



## brododragon (May 13, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> what's so crazy with the scramble?


Probably a bit of an overreaction, but super easy look-ahead, average 2x2x2, really good 2x2x3, good EO, SUPER EASY F2L, then Sune, and Aa perm (one of my favorites).


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 13, 2020)

L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 D' B2 L' B' R2 F2 L D U2 B2
STUPID


----------



## Cuberstache (May 15, 2020)

Just got a 15-move scramble from csTimer

D' R' D2 R' U' L' D2 R B U2 L2 F2 L' D2 L

Probably the shortest 3x3 scramble I've ever seen. Nothing special about it if you try to solve it, just thought it was interesting that csTimer would give such a short scramble. CE says it's optimal.


----------



## ProStar (May 15, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Just got a 15-move scramble from csTimer
> 
> D' R' D2 R' U' L' D2 R B U2 L2 F2 L' D2 L
> 
> Probably the shortest 3x3 scramble I've ever seen. Nothing special about it if you try to solve it, just thought it was interesting that csTimer would give such a short scramble. CE says it's optimal.



I'd guess csTimer solutions are usually close to optimal, and since 15s are so rare (and maybe csTimer misses some) you've never seen one


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 15, 2020)

U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U R U'



Spoiler: Reconstruction



U2 R' U R U' R' // 1st face (4/6)
Skip // OLL (0/6)
U // PBL (1/7)


----------



## Cuberstache (May 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U R U'


I got 1.09 by doing


Spoiler: Reconstruction



y2 z R2' U' R U R' U' R


which is the same thing from a different angle


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 15, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> I got 1.09 by doing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reconstruction
> ...


I only got 1.34


----------



## Cuberstache (May 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I only got 1.34


Makes sense if you didn't predict the whole solve. I got barely sub-1 after a couple more tries.


----------



## ProStar (May 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U R U'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, .75 1-looked


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 16, 2020)

R2 U2 B F L2 F' D2 B' L2 F R D' L U2 L R' D2 B'

I planned three pairs on white cross, could have been a PB but my hands were freezing and I fumbled a lot.


----------



## Vlaya (May 16, 2020)

I just had a lucky F2L, where each next pair magically got paired up after each step, without having done any look ahead at all, was quite fun  
I got a 13.68, one of my best times (PB is 12.37, and I average at around 20 )

Scramble: L2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 B' F' R2 U2 L' U B' U2 F' R B2 R2 D' U'

Inspection:
Cross (yellow) : L U2 B2 U R' F R 
1st pair: y' U2 R' U R 
2nd pair: U2 R2 F' L' F L'
3rd pair: y' U' R' U R 
4th pair: U2 R U' R'
LL: easy OLL + F perm


----------



## teh yoshi (May 18, 2020)

So this scramble sure happened as I was eating dinner and watching TV.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 19, 2020)

10.59 with cross done


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 19, 2020)

L2 B2 D U B2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 F L' B' L B2 R' U R2 B'

Kind of a weird scramble, there are probably some methods that this would be easy for.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 19, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> L2 B2 D U B2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 F L' B' L B2 R' U R2 B'


y2 z' // CPLine


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 19, 2020)

B2 R L2 U R F B2 R' F R' D2 L2 U2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 R'



LL Skip!

17.55 OH solve

y2 // inspection 
U L F D F D2 U' F' // cross/fail 
U L' U L // F2L 1 
R U R' U y L' U' L // F2L 2 
y R U' R' U' y' R' U R // F2L 3 
R U' R' U' R U2 R' F' U F // F2L 4 +OLL +PLL 
U2 // AUF 17.55 

Not a great solve, messed up a couple things but the LL skip saved the solve


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 19, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> B2 R L2 U R F B2 R' F R' D2 L2 U2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 R'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT?11!1? A LAST LAYER SKIP ??//1?!/1!! NOOO WAYYYY!111!
I GOTTA REWATCH THAT


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 20, 2020)

D2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D F2 D2 R2 D' F2 R D L' F' D' L' D2 R B'


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 20, 2020)

This for Petrus : F R2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 U B' D2 F' R U2 F2 U' B'


----------



## ProStar (May 20, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> This for Petrus : F R2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 U B' D2 F' R U2 F2 U' B'



lol 9.11 and I'm not even good at Petrus. Planned 2x2x3+EO, so then it was the same as I'm used to for ZZ


----------



## maticuber (May 21, 2020)

3 moves xcross with easy first 2 pairs inspection, I got an N perm.

R2 F L U2 R2 B2 R' B2 D2 L B2 U2 B U B' F2 U2 R B'


----------



## Mike3451 (May 22, 2020)

Something insanely weird just happened. I got a scramble with a completed white cross on cstimer.


----------



## brododragon (May 22, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> This for Petrus : F R2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 U B' D2 F' R U2 F2 U' B'


@PetrusQuber


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 22, 2020)

ProStar said:


> lol 9.11 and I'm not even good at Petrus. Planned 2x2x3+EO, so then it was the same as I'm used to for ZZ


I’m a failure... 9.461
It was one of my first solves for the day though.


----------



## fun at the joy (May 22, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> This for Petrus : F R2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 U B' D2 F' R U2 F2 U' B'


7.51
one-look eo223 but kinda messed up f2l and oll


Spoiler: Solution



B L' U2 L U2' L' U L // 223
y L' U L F' R U' R' // eo
y' U' R2' (thought it would solve first square)
U R U R2' U' R U' R U R' U R U' R' // f2l
U2 F' Rw U R' U' Rw' F R // oll
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // pll

53/7.51 = 7.05 TPS

fastest I could get with my solution was 5.69


----------



## ProStar (May 22, 2020)

Mike3451 said:


> Something insanely weird just happened. I got a scramble with a completed white cross on cstimer. View attachment 12260



Also only 2 bad edges from orange front, got 13.52, first solve of the day


----------



## Cuberstache (May 23, 2020)

From the Tymon vs Feliks bo100:

D' F2 U F R D B2 D' F' L B2 U' B2 L U' L' B2 U' F2 L



Spoiler: Easy Start



z' y D' U2 F' M U2 M' // XXXCross



I don't think either competitor did this solution though, Tymon did white and Feliks mentioned a double X-cross.


----------



## ProStar (May 23, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> From the Tymon vs Feliks bo100:
> 
> D' F2 U F R D B2 D' F' L B2 U' B2 L U' L' B2 U' F2 L
> 
> ...



Um....


----------



## fun at the joy (May 23, 2020)

inspection is z' y


----------



## ProStar (May 23, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> From the Tymon vs Feliks bo100:
> 
> D' F2 U F R D B2 D' F' L B2 U' B2 L U' L' B2 U' F2 L
> 
> ...



Also U-Perm to finish, assuming they solve in the normal way:

z' y D' U2 F' M U2 M' // XXXCross

U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L

U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' // OLL

U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // PLL

34 STM if you do it like a normal speedsolve(like AUFing instead of rotating)


----------



## maticuber (May 23, 2020)

Possible OH solution, it's a lot longer but really fast and easy to execute:

z' y D' U2 F' Rw' R U2 M' // XXXCross

U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L 

R' U2 R U2 x' R U' R' U x // CPEOLL

U (R U R' U') (R' U' R U) (R U R' U') (R' U R U') (R U' R') U' // 2GLL


----------



## brododragon (May 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Um....


You can count on ProStar to crush your dreams with alg.cubing.net.


----------



## PCali (May 23, 2020)

this 2x2 scramble is strange, let me know what you get with it!
R' F2 R2 F' R' F2 R2 U2 R'


----------



## ProStar (May 23, 2020)

PCali said:


> this 2x2 scramble is strange, let me know what you get with it!
> R' F2 R2 F' R' F2 R2 U2 R'



3.41, a decent time



Spoiler: the easy color



Orange is easy for first face


----------



## PCali (May 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 3.41, a decent time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


better then i got, i got around 6, don't remember the exact time.


----------



## Mike3451 (May 23, 2020)

PCali said:


> this 2x2 scramble is strange, let me know what you get with it!
> R' F2 R2 F' R' F2 R2 U2 R'


I got a 5.16 on that scramble.


----------



## maticuber (May 24, 2020)

B2 R U2 L2 D2 B2 L' B2 U2 R2 U' R' B' D2 B R' U


----------



## somecuber23 (May 24, 2020)

L' F R D B R' D L' F B D2 F2 D2 L2 B L2 D2 B R2 L


Spoiler: Irresistible cross



Green cross be like


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 24, 2020)

Roux FB done:
U' B U2 F' D2 U2 L2 B' R2 B U2 R' D2 U2 L2 D B' U B'


----------



## fun at the joy (May 24, 2020)

D2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 B' D2 L' U' B2 U2 R' D U'
planned cross+3



Spoiler: cross+3



z2 // inspection
U' R' // cross
U' L U L' // 1st pair
(U y') R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
D2 R U' R' D2 // 3rd pair


----------



## ProStar (May 24, 2020)

the Shrek gods have blessed me: D' B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 F2 U F2 R B F D L' D2 L' R B2

14.56 CN CFOP, that's a great time for white CFOP. Planned XCross and then got 1-look OLL->T-Perm


----------



## Cuberstache (May 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> the Shrek gods have blessed me: D' B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 F2 U F2 R B F D L' D2 L' R B2
> 
> 14.56 CN CFOP, that's a great time for white CFOP. Planned XCross and then got 1-look OLL->T-Perm


Orange is better


Spoiler: What I inspected



z' y // Inspection which is not z y but actually z' y
R' F' L D L2 // XCross
D' R' U' R D // 2nd Pair


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 24, 2020)

L' U' L B' U' B U L' l r b u

4 moves + the tips.

I don't know how rare this is, I have done like 2 pyra solves in the last like 6 months.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 25, 2020)

D L F2 R2 U R2 D U B2 L2 B2 D B D B L' B' D' U

easy keyhole xcross on white, three free pairs, F sexy F' OLL, Ga Perm PLL, got an 11.90 OH single on it and I messed up the PLL


----------



## ProStar (May 26, 2020)

F2 R' D2 F' L2 U2 R' B' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 U R2 U F2 B2

Broke my PB with this scramble, 4 move XXCross and then the same easy F2L case for both RB pairs


----------



## Cuberstache (May 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> F2 R' D2 F' L2 U2 R' B' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 U R2 U F2 B2


6.25, missed sub-Mitch 

PB is 5.81 btw


----------



## icarneiro (May 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> F2 R' D2 F' L2 U2 R' B' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 U R2 U F2 B2
> 
> Broke my PB with this scramble, 4 move XXCross and then the same easy F2L case for both RB pairs




11.23, easy scramble

my pb is 10.93 xD


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 26, 2020)

5.352, my pb is 4.67


----------



## teboecubes (May 26, 2020)

L2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U L2 R2 F' R B2 D U' R2 D B' D' R

4 move yellow XX-Cross, this probably would've been my PB if I wasn't locking up all the time.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 26, 2020)

teboecubes said:


> L2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U L2 R2 F' R B2 D U' R2 D B' D' R
> 
> 4 move yellow XX-Cross, this probably would've been my PB if I wasn't locking up all the time.


I got a sub 6 first try and I got a dot case G perm.


----------



## fun at the joy (May 26, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I got a sub 6 first try and I got a dot case G perm.


I did the same solution but messed up so I got like a mid-8


----------



## ProStar (May 26, 2020)

teboecubes said:


> L2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U L2 R2 F' R B2 D U' R2 D B' D' R
> 
> 4 move yellow XX-Cross, this probably would've been my PB if I wasn't locking up all the time.



9.52, with 2-look OLL you end up with Z-Perm


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 26, 2020)

R' B' L' U' B U B L' 
Is this skewb scrmable legal? 3 move solve


----------



## ProStar (May 26, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> R' B' L' U' B U B L'
> Is this skewb scrmable legal? 3 move solve



I don't see a 3 move solution, but if there is one then no, it's not legal


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I don't see a 3 move solution, but if there is one then no, it's not legal


Try the white layer. Or maybe I just can't scramble a skewb correctly.
Edit: yeah I can't scramble it right, I thought the back corner was fixed, not the front (facepalm)


----------



## fun at the joy (May 28, 2020)

(1,0) / (2,-1) / (-5,-2) / (3,0) / (2,-4) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (0,-1) / (4,0) /
ez squan scramble


Spoiler: solution



cs: /
co: 0,-2/
eo: -6,-3/3,0/-1,-1/-3,0)/
cp: 0,1/3,-3/-3,3/
ep: 4,0/0,3/-1,-1/1,-2/2,0
13 slice solution


----------



## brododragon (May 28, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> (1,0) / (2,-1) / (-5,-2) / (3,0) / (2,-4) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (3,-3) / (3,-3) / (0,-1) / (4,0) /
> ez squan scramble
> 
> 
> ...


Time?


----------



## fun at the joy (May 29, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Time?


not my sramble so I didn't time it


----------



## RJcub3r (May 29, 2020)

nice triple x cross pb scramble(3.26)
U' B2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' B F R B D F' U' L' F' R

Solution:
z2 y'// inspection
L' F' R B'// TRIPLE X-cross
R U' R' U' (R U R' U')3// last pair


----------



## Ronxu (May 29, 2020)

RJcub3r said:


> nice triple x cross pb scramble(3.26)
> U' B2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' B F R B D F' U' L' F' R
> 
> Solution:
> ...


So did you see that doing 16 moves for the last pair instead of 8 would skip?


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 29, 2020)

RJcub3r said:


> nice triple x cross pb scramble(3.26)
> U' B2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' B F R B D F' U' L' F' R
> 
> Solution:
> ...


Sub-WR: 3.36

F' U2 F2 U' R' F2 R2 F' U2
2.21


----------



## RJcub3r (May 30, 2020)

Ronxu said:


> So did you see that doing 16 moves for the last pair instead of 8 would skip?


i dont under stand


----------



## icarneiro (May 30, 2020)

@RJcub3r

The normal and most efficient way to solve the last pair is *U' R U2 R' U R U' R' *(8 moves) that wouldn't make you skip OLL/PLL

It doesn't make sense for you to solve the last pair like: *R U' R' U' (R U R' U')x3* (16 moves) without predicting skip.

Weird...


----------



## Cuberstache (May 30, 2020)

icarneiro said:


> @RJcub3r
> 
> The normal and most efficient way to solve the last pair is *U' R U2 R' U R U' R' *(8 moves) that wouldn't make you skip OLL/PLL
> 
> ...


I suspect because of this that it's a fake scramble.


----------



## icarneiro (May 31, 2020)

F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 B D2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U

appeared in a timer app (applestore)


----------



## RJcub3r (May 31, 2020)

icarneiro said:


> @RJcub3r
> 
> The normal and most efficient way to solve the last pair is *U' R U2 R' U R U' R' *(8 moves) that wouldn't make you skip OLL/PLL
> 
> ...


i predicted a oll skip. i made my own set of algs for some special cases and this was one of them


----------



## ProStar (May 31, 2020)

RJcub3r said:


> i predicted a oll skip



Is that the normal way you solve that F2L case?


----------



## RJcub3r (May 31, 2020)

sometimes if i see that i could skip oll. i recognise it when all edges are oriented and the corners form a sune shape when you treat yellow and white the same


----------



## Username: Username: (May 31, 2020)

RJcub3r said:


> i predicted a oll skip. i made my own set of algs for some special cases and this was one of them



I might be way wrong here, but I think that's TTLL.


----------



## Etotheipi (May 31, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I might be way wrong here, but I think that's TTLL.


TTLL is a PLL extension. I think what you mean is CTLS (I bet I got the terminology wrong, whatever Im too lazy to google if I'm wrong) Edit: Yeah its TSLE.


----------



## RJcub3r (May 31, 2020)

might be i dont know


----------



## Username: Username: (May 31, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> TTLL is a PLL extension. I think what you mean is CTLS (I bet I got the terminology wrong, whatever Im too lazy to google if I'm wrong) Edit: Yeah its TSLE.



I thought that it was TTLL because that algorithm forced a LL skip.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 31, 2020)

Not everything that forces an LL skip is TTLL. TTLL has to have all corners oriented before doing the alg. In actual ZZ-CT, the corners are oriented with a TSLE alg, and there is a better one for the case gotten. This is neither TSLE nor TTLL.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 2, 2020)

Got this super wierd 2x2 scramble earlier today.

F R F U' R U' R F U


----------



## ProStar (Jun 2, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Got this super wierd 2x2 scramble earlier today.
> 
> F R F U' R U' R F U



I've been in that situation before, it's painful lol. 2.88 though since the way I did white got a PLL skip


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 3, 2020)

@Sub1Hour 
(3,5)/ (-5,4)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)
How many times have you had cubeshape already done?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> @Sub1Hour
> (3,5)/ (-5,4)/ (-1,-4)/ (3,0)/ (1,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)
> How many times have you had cubeshape already done?


I think like 4 or 5 times but only 1 did not have parity and I got a 6 on it. My PB is a 5.75 and the cubeshape was pawn pawn and I skipped corners completely. I just had a 2-0 2-0 Eo and then an adj adj ep. I got a 6.72 on this one since it was an easy 6 slice OBL so not bad for no warmup!


----------



## icarneiro (Jun 4, 2020)

L2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F D2 U' F D2 L B' R' D2 U2 R 

RIP dual color neutral =(


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 4, 2020)

B2 L U2 B2 R U2 B2 R' U2 L2 U2 B R D F2 D F' U R2 F2
easy xcross + free pair on white in 5 moves



Spoiler: My solution - 7.17



y z2 // inspection
R2' D F' L' D2 // xcross
(U' y) R U' R' // 2nd pair
L' U2 L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair
y U R U' R' // 4th pair - 20 move f2l!
U' F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2' R' // oll
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 B2 // pll - had a bad lockup here
44/7.17 = 6.13 tps


----------



## ProStar (Jun 5, 2020)

R' B' L' B' L R' L' R' l r' b

1 move V or 3 moves to L3E



fun at the joy said:


> B2 L U2 B2 R U2 B2 R' U2 L2 U2 B R D F2 D F' U R2 F2
> easy xcross + free pair on white in 5 moves
> 
> 
> ...



8.57, I inspected 3 pairs lol


----------



## CubingNewfie (Jun 5, 2020)

U L2 B L2 F D2 R2 F R2 B2 U2 F' R2 D' R' B2 F' U2 B2 F L'

6 move double x-cross on white.


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 7, 2020)

(8.95) U' R2 D' B2 L' D' R' F U L' U2 F2 L F2 U2 F2 R' F2 R U2

3 move 2x2x2, possible XXCross, and free blue orange pair 2 moves away.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 7, 2020)

U' R2 B2 L' D B2 U' F2 R' D' L2 U' R U' R U L D' L2 F2
Leo's 3.75 scramble

I got a 6.60, same F2L but I did 2LLL (terrible COLL recog unfortunately).
Scrambles with EO done are nice. Probably would've picked white because both cross solutions are 2-gen.

Inserting last pair with U2 R U R' U R U R' would've given a really easy ZBLL too.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Jun 7, 2020)

15.20 D B U' R' F2 U2 L D' B F2 R' U2 R L2 B2 R U2 F2 B2 R D2. @2020-06-07 15:02:37 
My solution(bad)
Inspection: x2
Cross: D R' D2 F y2 R' F R U2 M2 U2 M2
F2L1: y' U' R U' R'
F2L2: y R U' R'
F2L3: y2 U' R U' R' U2 y' R U R'
F2L4: y R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R U R'
OLL: F R U R' U' F'
PLL: L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U'


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 8, 2020)

Got this really nice Mega scramble for white star:

R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'


----------



## brododragon (Jun 8, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Got this really nice Mega scramble for white star:
> 
> R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'


Every is definently immediately gonna try that out.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 8, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Got this really nice Mega scramble for white star


Nice, I got 37.10 with 2-look last layer. S2L was pretty sloppy.


----------



## s_e_a_n666 (Jun 8, 2020)

Davepencilguin said:


> Have you ever gotten a REALLY lucky scramble, where you start with a semi-solved cube?
> 
> I got this scramble for the 2x2x2 form JNetCube timer:
> L B2 D L D2 L' D F' U' R F2 D B2 U' F' L D F' U2 R2 B R' B2 U' F2
> ...


My PB scramble on 3x3 is F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 U2 R2 D B U' L F' D B2 F2 U


----------



## Jam88 (Jun 8, 2020)

I got D R D' B2 R2 L F D' B2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 F L from CSTimer just now- it gave me a PB of 7 and I avg 20


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 8, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> I got D R D' B2 R2 L F D' B2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 F L from CSTimer just now- it gave me a PB of 7 and I avg 20


12.041, my PB is 11.142. What was your solution?


----------



## Jam88 (Jun 8, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> 12.041, my PB is 11.142. What was your solution?


can i tell u tomorrow? gtg now


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 8, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> I got D R D' B2 R2 L F D' B2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 F L from CSTimer just now- it gave me a PB of 7 and I avg 20


5.05


----------



## Jam88 (Jun 8, 2020)

Breakdown-
Inspection- x2
x-cross-R2
Pair 2- y U2 R U' R'
Pair 3- y F' U' F U' R U R'
Pair 4- I messed it up, but that resulted in an easy recovery and last layer
OLL- R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL- M2' U' M U2 M' U' M2'


----------



## CubingNewfie (Jun 10, 2020)

F' U' F2 R' F' R U F2 R'
I didn't sub-1 this scramble because I locked up at the end.

Inspection: Z2
Solve: R2 U R' U

Time: 1.26


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 10, 2020)

I smashed my square-1 PB of 8.293, and I'm honestly not proud of it because of this:

(-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (6,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/

Cubeshape already solved, easy forced EO skip, regular CP alg, then M2 U2 M2 for EP


----------



## brododragon (Jun 11, 2020)

L2 F2 U R2 D L2 U' B2 U' L2 F U' L2 U' L' F L2 R2 D'

Can be done pretty weirdly for 222. Some psuedo-F2L type stuff.
F D' B D F // 2x2x2

EDIT: also 3 move cross.

EDIT 2: I can't Englishing.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 11, 2020)

CubingNewfie said:


> F' U' F2 R' F' R U F2 R'
> I didn't sub-1 this scramble because I locked up at the end.
> 
> Inspection: Z2
> ...


1.28


Micah Morrison said:


> I smashed my square-1 PB of 8.293, and I'm honestly not proud of it because of this:
> 
> (-2,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (3,-3)/ (0,-1)/ (6,0)/ (6,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/
> 
> Cubeshape already solved, easy forced EO skip, regular CP alg, then M2 U2 M2 for EP


A 36, which is slightly better than average for me. I don't know anything besides the beginner's method, though.


brododragon said:


> L2 F2 U R2 D L2 U' B2 U' L2 F U' L2 U' L' F L2 R2 D'
> 
> Can be done pretty weirdly for 222. Some Suedo-F2L type stuff.
> F D' B D F // 2x2x2
> ...


12.93 on yellow cross.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 11, 2020)

Sorry for the double post.

F R' F U R2 F U2 F' R'

Somebody who has a much higher TPS than me might get sub-1. Lots of easy solutions.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 11, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Sorry for the double post.
> 
> F R' F U R2 F U2 F' R'
> 
> Somebody who has a much higher TPS than me might get sub-1. Lots of easy solutions.



.83 no warmup; It was literally 1 move into my normal OLL with U2 AUF


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 13, 2020)

Someone on the [email protected] discord said they got this scramble:

R2 D2 U' B2 U D B2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 D L' U2 R2 U' R' D2 U2


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 13, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Someone on the [email protected] discord said they got this scramble:
> 
> R2 D2 U' B2 U D B2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 D L' U2 R2 U' R' D2 U2


If I'm not mistaken, that scramble is 4 gen, not a good sign of a real scramble.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 13, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Someone on the [email protected] discord said they got this scramble:
> 
> R2 D2 U' B2 U D B2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 D L' U2 R2 U' R' D2 U2


What about it?
Try doing a reconstruction


----------



## brododragon (Jun 13, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> If I'm not mistaken, that scramble is 4 gen, not a good sign of a real scramble.





Owen Morrison said:


> *R2 D2 U' B2 *U D B2 R2 U *L2 *D2 *F2 *D L' U2 R2 U' R' D2 U2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 13, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> What about it?
> Try doing a reconstruction



It means you never break EO. Skipping EO is crazy rare, but never breaking it at all is stupid and may not be generated by csTimer(idk). This usually is a red flag for being faked. While it doesn't result in an insane solve, I still think it's fake because it's a 5 move XCross with a good solution afterword(which can definitely happen, but considering it never broke EO...)


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 14, 2020)

(-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,2)/ (0,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (4,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-1,-5)/ (-4,-2) 
easy and pretty obvious 13-slicer


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 14, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Try doing a reconstruction


Here's my solution (7.79 first try, got sub-5.5 knowing the solution ahead of time)

R2 D2 U' B2 U D B2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 D L' U2 R2 U' R' D2 U2
z2 // Inspection
D R' L D2 F2 // XCross
U L' U' L2 U L' // 2nd and 3rd Pairs
R' U' R U2' R' U R // 4th Pair
U R U R' U R U2' R' U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' U2 // ZBLL


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 14, 2020)

@brododragon 
By 4Gen I meant it preserves EO, not a literal 4Gen scramble. It looks a lot like that one fake WB thing that happened a few months ago


----------



## brododragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> @brododragon
> By 4Gen I meant it preserves EO, not a literal 4Gen scramble. It looks a lot like that one fake WB thing that happened a few months ago


Ah ok, I don't think someone would go to those efforts to fake.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Ah ok, I don't think someone would go to those efforts to fake.


Sadly, people do.









2.64 Single (Jackmennie_23 on IG)


So this is extremely controversial because he averages 8, but he got a 21move solve with a bunch of free pairs and an LL skip. I asked him some questions, but it wasn't on cam, and he retried it on cam and got a 1.83. The recon is on his story, but both of us think that it is that stupid that it...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## brododragon (Jun 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Sadly, people do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, but that one was very unsure


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Ok, but that one was very unsure


He literally said that it was "stupid" and "should not count" and I think that is a clear indication it was fake. If you do something extraordinary and then dont take credit for it there is a good chance you didn't do it legit. If I got a REAL square-1 WB then I would be shouting it from the rooftops and made sure that i was recognized as the real WB holder.


----------



## icarneiro (Jun 15, 2020)

*R2 F2 B U B' U' D2 L B' U2 F' D2 U2 F2 B' U2 R2 D2 F' L2*

I got this scramble earlier, it's pretty insane/stupid. (I beat my PB...)
2-move xcross, and easy prediction first 2 pair at F2L

This scramble wasn't from csTimer, I was practicing on my smarthphone in an app timer. 
Is this a valid scramble?? I don't understand about 4Gen, etc....


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 15, 2020)

icarneiro said:


> *R2 F2 B U B' U' D2 L B' U2 F' D2 U2 F2 B' U2 R2 D2 F' L2*
> 
> I got this scramble earlier, it's pretty insane/stupid. (I beat my PB...)
> 2-move xcross, and easy prediction first 2 pair at F2L
> ...


y U L U' L' (U' D) F R' F' R Uw // XXX-Cross
R U' R' U R U R' // 4th Pair
U2 M' U M' U2 M U M2 U M' // Solved in 27 STM
This is more than an easy X-Cross.
It's a 10 move XXX-Cross + easy 4th Pair because it basically doesn't move + CLL skip.

y U L U' L' Uw L' U' L D // probably better XXX-Cross but not so good LL

Literally the best solution because LL skip:
y U L U' L' Uw U2 L' U L D // XXX-Cross
U' F' U F // EO
U2 R U' R' U R U R' U // Solved in 23 HTM

Nearly as good:
F' Rw U Rw' (U' D) F' U F D // XXX-Cross
R' U2 R U2 R' y L U' R' U L' U' R F U2 // IF does the job, Solved in 24 HTM

Nice solve but only XX-Cross:
y U L U' L' D2 // XX-Cross
R U' R' Fw R Fw' // 3nd Pair
U2 F' U F // 4th Pair
Rw B Rw' U' M U Rw B' // OLL
R U' S' U2 S U' R2 // Solved in 30 STM

I love playing around with easy scrambles and finding really good solutions lol.


----------



## s_e_a_n666 (Jun 16, 2020)

Here's my new pb scramble that I got today it wasn't super lucky I just recognized everything well U' R F R F' D' F R B2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 D' F2 L2


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 17, 2020)

(1,6)/ (3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-2)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (0,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (0,-5)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/

This scramble is not only confusing but quite easy, too bad there is parity.


----------



## AirbusCube (Jun 17, 2020)

A 2x2 scramble with every piece in the right spot, and only two pieces misoriented. If I only new CLL...
F' U F' U R' U R U2 F2 R'


----------



## ep2 (Jun 17, 2020)

AirbusCube said:


> A 2x2 scramble with every piece in the right spot, and only two pieces misoriented. If I only new CLL...
> F' U F' U R' U R U2 F2 R'



I'm sure it's not the most efficient, but using a 3x3 OLL should be pretty fast to solve that?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 17, 2020)

ep2 said:


> I'm sure it's not the most efficient, but using a 3x3 OLL should be pretty fast to solve that?



The 3x3 OLL actually is the best OLL in this case, but that leaves PLL


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 17, 2020)

ep2 said:


> I'm sure it's not the most efficient, but using a 3x3 OLL should be pretty fast to solve that?


Well, yes! It's a COLL that's just sune antisune. It would be an easy sub-1 solve.

EDIT: Ninja'd by @ProStar but I think that he was talking about a different OLL since the way I do it preserves CP


----------



## CubingNewfie (Jun 18, 2020)

U' F' R U F U F' R' U'
2x2 scramble that is just a really easy CLL T case


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 18, 2020)

AirbusCube said:


> A 2x2 scramble with every piece in the right spot, and only two pieces misoriented. If I only new CLL...
> F' U F' U R' U R U2 F2 R'


Do this scramble on 3x3 lol


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 20, 2020)

This has got to be the shortest square-1 scramble I have ever seen, only 8 slices

(0,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (3,0)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,-4)/ (1,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/

Not super easy, but still nice, got a 9.69 on it.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 20, 2020)

R2 F R2 F U' R' F2 R U'

For Ortega


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 20, 2020)

icarneiro said:


> *R2 F2 B U B' U' D2 L B' U2 F' D2 U2 F2 B' U2 R2 D2 F' L2*
> 
> I got this scramble earlier, it's pretty insane/stupid. (I beat my PB...)
> 2-move xcross, and easy prediction first 2 pair at F2L
> ...


woah, this scramble has a free pseudo pair as well as a keyhole insert for easy XXX-cross, which doesnt affect last pair, so i 1looked F2L, and then cross case u perm
this is probably the most simple scramble i have ever seen


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 20, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> woah, this scramble has a free pseudo pair as well as a keyhole insert for easy XXX-cross, which doesnt affect last pair, so i 1looked F2L, and then cross case u perm
> this is probably the most simple scramble i have ever seen


I also 1 looked F2L but I got a gun OLL and a skip lol


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jun 20, 2020)

New 2x2 PB with U F U' F2 R' F' U2 R F' (2.11 LBL)

Reconstruction - (Scrambled with White on top and Green in front)
Inspection: X2 (I'm color neutral on 2x2 solving orange)
First Layer: F' R U2 R' U' R U R'
Last Layer: skip


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 21, 2020)

BRUH L2 U2 F L2 F' U2 R2 U2 B' D2 F D2 U' L F' L U' L' U B R cross 1 move away from pseudo cross, or if you want you could setup the first pair by doing x2 then U' then R' then align the cross, then the split pair is made.


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jun 21, 2020)

Stupid solve that I completely choked.

D B2 L U2 L B' U2 D L2 F U B2 R2 U B2 D F2 R2 L2

y2 L' U' L y R' U2 R D' //XXCross + 3 move pair and free pair built
R' U' R //3rd Pair
y' U' F' U F //F2L in 14 Moves
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R //OLL
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' U' //PLL
33 moves
I shouldn't have rotated before LS because of AUF and I also could've cancelled the last R of the OLL into the A perm lol
If I'd done a lefty sledge I would've gotten wide anti sun into U perm but idk if that's any better than what I did.

My time was a 5.166 but that definitely should have been sub 4.5


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 22, 2020)

@Owen Morrison @Devagio
R' B' U2 B D2 F' R2 B' U2 F' R2 D2 U2 L D' L' B2 D' R B' U


Spoiler: Click only after trying the scramble



Solved CPLine! I only got a 21.54 because EO took me forever to recognize and 2GLL was kinda bad
EDIT: I got 9.69 one-handed after a few attempts with this solution:
x y // CPLine
U R u R2 U' R u2 U' r // pEO Extension
r U' r' U2' r U r' U2' r2 // EOBF
U R' U2' R' U R' U2' R U' R' // F2L
U' R U R' U R2 U R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U' // 2GLL


----------



## Devagio (Jun 22, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> @Owen Morrison @Devagio
> R' B' U2 B D2 F' R2 B' U2 F' R2 D2 U2 L D' L' B2 D' R B' U
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! Got a 14.xy OH first thing in the morning without any warm up; though I kinda guessed what to expect.

x y // inspection
CP line skip!
R’ U u R2 r u2 // pEO ext
r U2 r’ U’ R2 r U’ r R’ U r2 // EOBF
U2 R2 U’ R’ U2 U R2’ U’ R // F2L
U2 R’ U2 R2 U R2 U R U’ R U’ R’ // 2GLL


Really lucky solve even after CP line; great F2L and a fast 2GLL.
38 move pure <ruRU> gen solve!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 22, 2020)

F' U2 F2 D' B2 D L2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 U' B R' F' L B' F D'

I'm not sure what I did, but there is a way to do F2L so that when you insert the last pair with a sledgehammer, you get an OLL and PLL skip.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> F' U2 F2 D' B2 D L2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 U' B R' F' L B' F D'
> 
> I'm not sure what I did, but there is a way to do F2L so that when you insert the last pair with a sledgehammer, you get an OLL and PLL skip.


Could you please explain where the easy/lucky/funny/hard/weird of the scramble is?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 22, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Could you please explain where the easy/lucky/funny/hard/ward of the scramble is?


It's easy and lucky because I got a LL skip.

I got another couple scrambles that might be good for Petrus.
D2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 L R D2 R' F2 R U' B' D2 U F D F U L2
U L2 B2 U' F2 D L2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 R' D' F R' U' B' D' R
@PetrusQuber @brododragon


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> It's easy and lucky because I got a LL skip.
> 
> I got another couple scrambles that might be good for Petrus.
> D2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 L R D2 R' F2 R U' B' D2 U F D F U L2
> ...


Haven’t done many solves today, no warm up, absolutely trash solves from me


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> It's easy and lucky because I got a LL skip.


Getting lucky in the end has nothing to do with the scramble (usually)
Therefore this scramble does not belong to this thread because there is nothing easy/lucky/funny/hard/weird about it



BenChristman1 said:


> I got another couple scrambles that might be good for Petrus.
> D2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 L R D2 R' F2 R U' B' D2 U F D F U L2
> U L2 B2 U' F2 D L2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 R' D' F R' U' B' D' R
> @PetrusQuber @brododragon


1st solve was a 12.49
terrible but LL was just an antisune
2nd solve was a 6.96, planned eo223
overinspected a ton because I was so dumb and couldn't find the 3rd good edge
EO was done very poorly and F2L was really slow but I got U-perm LL

cool solution for scramble 2:
x2 z // Inspection
B' R D F' // 223
U' R2 S R' S' // EO
R2 U R U R' U R U // AB3C
Lw' D L D' R2 D L' D' // Solved in 25 STM


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 23, 2020)

(-5,0)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (-4,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (0,-5)



Spoiler: 10 slices



y2
1,3 / 2,-1 /
4,0 / 3,0 / -3,-3 / 0,3 /
2,0 / 1,1 / 0,6 / -1,-1 / 0,1


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 26, 2020)

L' F2 L2 B' U R L' U D L2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 F'



Spoiler: My (Stupid) Solution



x2 (yellow top, blue front) // Inspection (0,0)
B' D U' R' F R // Cross (6,6)
y (yellow top, red front) U2 L' U L // F2L 1 (4,10)
y (yellow top, green front) U' L' U' L // F2L 2 (4,14)
U R' U' R U' R' U' R // F2L 3 (8,22)
(R U R' U')2 R U R' // F2L 4 (11,33)
(U F U R U' R' F') (R U R' U R U2 R') U' (R U R' U R U2 R') // 3-look OLL (22,55) 
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL (15,70)


And I somehow executed that whole solution in 11.95 seconds; my PB is 11.14...


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 26, 2020)

Locky 5.67 I got, should've been a 4. Double xcross on red (hold your cross color on the right if you're not CN)
R2 F2 L F2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 L' F2 L F U' B L2 U2 F2 U2 R


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 26, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Locky 5.67 I got, should've been a 4. Double xcross on red (hold your cross color on the right if you're not CN)
> R2 F2 L F2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 L' F2 L F U' B L2 U2 F2 U2 R


y z2 // Inspection
D' Rw' D // 222
R F R // pseudo223
y F2 U2 F U2 F' R // F2L in 12


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 27, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Locky 5.67 I got, should've been a 4. Double xcross on red (hold your cross color on the right if you're not CN)
> R2 F2 L F2 U2 L2 U2 L' U2 L' F2 L F U' B L2 U2 F2 U2 R


Well, I got a new CN PB, 8.10

Also, this was my first solve of the day, 1 slice CS with an easy 2gen CO, but unfortunately with parity

(6,2)/ (-2,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,0)/ (4,-2)/ (2,-4)/ (-2,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)

I got a 10.41 which is great considering no warmup but still, it was basically a CS skip. I could probably get a 7 if my execution was perfect and if I actually knew the CSP alg for that.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 27, 2020)

R2 U2 R F U' F2 R' F2 R2

Only 2.09


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 28, 2020)

WOAJ (L B U R U2 D L' F U2 F' L2 F D2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 D' L2) 2 move 2x2x2! or 4 move XCross


----------



## s_e_a_n666 (Jun 28, 2020)

U' B' U2 B' D' F' R' D F2 U2 F D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 F
Easiest yellow cross ever and I planned first pair in inspection (something I do not usually do) Also this is my PB scramble
Edit* NOOOOOOOOOOOO I COULD HAVE DONE A X CROSS but I got an OLL skip so whatever


----------



## somecuber23 (Jul 1, 2020)

B U2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 U B2 R' B' L R' U' L2 R
Two free pairs here


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 2, 2020)

U' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D L' B U2 F L' F2 U' F L B


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 3, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> BRUH L2 U2 F L2 F' U2 R2 U2 B' D2 F D2 U' L F' L U' L' U B R cross 1 move away from pseudo cross, or if you want you could setup the first pair by doing x2 then U' then R' then align the cross, then the split pair is made.


I managed to get an OLL skip on this one:

x2 y //inspection
D' L' U2 L D F D2 //Cross + pseudo pair

y' U2 L' U L //first
U2 R U R' //second
y2 U2 L' U' L U R U' R' //third
y' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U F R' F' R //fourth into oll skip

y' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U //PLL


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 3, 2020)

U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D2 
Just a JJ case that's it.

BTW This is 2x2x3


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 3, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-03
single: 8.76

Time List:
1. 8.76 U' B2 D' L' B2 U R' B F2 L' B2 L B2 L' D2 L U2 D2 L2 B @2020-07-03 20:57:51

first sub-9 petrus

such a terrible solve with a bunch of mistakes


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 4, 2020)

I got this super hard scramble for Megaminx:

R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

I got 52.43, a little worse than what I average.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 5, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I got this super hard scramble for Megaminx:
> 
> R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
> R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
> ...


Congrats! You are like the first person to post something actually hard on here!
All jokes aside, that looks hard, like really hard.
Thanks mega simulator!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 5, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I got this super hard scramble for Megaminx:
> 
> R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
> R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
> ...


Woah I’m challenging that I will make it my PB. Not now though


----------



## Dimeg (Jul 6, 2020)

L D' L' B2 U' F' B' R' L2 D' F B2 L2 F U2 B L2 F R2 U2 D2 

double x-cross easy f2l. u-perm or maybe skipp if you know wv or something. 


Spoiler



x2 y2 R' F D B2 U' F R B R' y R' U R L' U2 L2 F' L' etc..


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 6, 2020)

U R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 F L' B2 L F2 U' B2 D U'


Spoiler: My Solution



y (white top, red front) // Inspection (0,0)
D' L D' // Cross (3,3)
U' R U2 R2 U' R // F2L 1 (6,9)
L U' L2 U L // F2L 2 (5,14)
y' (white top, green front) U2 R' U R U L' U' L // F2L 3 (8,22) (should have done L' U L U' L' U' L)
y (white top, red front) R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L 4 (7,29)
U' F U R U' R' F' U2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // 2-look OLL (16,45) (if done in 1 look, PLL would have been a U-perm)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL (15,60)


----------



## somecuber23 (Jul 8, 2020)

B' R F' D' B2 L2 U2 F D' R F2 L2 F2 U2 D2 L F2 D2 L 
I might just be dumb but I can't find a good start here (white looks the most "alright")


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 9, 2020)

Moonku97 said:


> R2 F2 U2 L2 B’ F2 L2 D2 R’ D L D2 B L’ B’ L2 F’ R2 B2
> Very easy almost xxcsross on white. I got 4.70
> 
> try this and let me know your results and if you get the xxcross.


woaj found a pseudo XXCross with a PLL skip!


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 9, 2020)

Moonku97 said:


> R2 F2 U2 L2 B’ F2 L2 D2 R’ D L D2 B L’ B’ L2 F’ R2 B2
> Very easy almost xxcsross on white. I got 4.70
> 
> try this and let me know your results and if you get the xxcross.


what was your solution?
I can't find an xxcross on white


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 10, 2020)

F2 R2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F U2

Wacky 2x2 scramble


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 13, 2020)

U R2 B2 D L2 D' R2 D B2 D B2 L2 R F' R' F2 D F' U2
dayum do a y rotation to reduce to 2 bad U/D edges and there's ALOT of blocks here and oriented corners and 1 E slice edge out of place for a DR,
really lucky scramble for FMC.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 13, 2020)

B' D2 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 B' R2 B2 U2 F' D' U R2 B' D' U2 R
4 move xcross with easy F2L


----------



## s_e_a_n666 (Jul 13, 2020)

U' F2 R2 F2 U B2 D' L2 D' F2 R' D' R F2 D2 B' U' B' F2 D2 for 3x3.
Already made X cross and a PLL skip. I got my first sub 10 which is a sub 8 +2.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 13, 2020)

F2 U2 F R2 U' F2 U R F



Spoiler: Solution



z2 // Inspection (0,0)
U' R' U R' U' // Layer (5,5)
x' U2 // LL (6,6)

Only 3.3 TPS 



1.79 first try, but I couldn't get it sub-1.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 14, 2020)

U L2 B2 L2 B' U2 B' U2 B' U2 B' U2 F' R D' B U2 F2 U L U

four B' U2s in a row.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 14, 2020)

Then a B U2 after


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 15, 2020)

D2 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 R B2 U' B2 D L' U L2 U' B'
4 move EOCross and F2L edges ((z2) B' R' D R2)


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 16, 2020)

F' L2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B' R2 F' L' U R' U' L R' B2 F'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 16, 2020)

U' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' U2 L' B L R' F' R D' B2 D R

3 move 2x2x2


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 16, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> F' L2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B' R2 F' L' U R' U' L R' B2 F'


7.01 

Very easy lookahead, especially since the red blue pair was completely preserved so I could do it right away, I also got a G perm so that was nice.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 16, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> F' L2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B' R2 F' L' U R' U' L R' B2 F'


9.54, PB is 11.14 lol


Spoiler: My Solution



x y2 (green top, white front) // Inspection (0,0)
U L U2 // X-Cross (3,3)
x' (yellow top, green front) U L' U2 L U L U L' // F2L 2 (8,11)
R' U2 R U2 F' U' F // F2L 3 (7,18)
R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L 4 (7,25)
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL (7,32)
U' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U // PLL (9,41)





Sub1Hour said:


> I also got a G perm so that was nice.


My PLL was better  (and OLL, too, I bet)


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 16, 2020)

My PLL was better  (and OLL, too, I bet)
[/QUOTE]
Well, my G perms are actually some of my fastest since RUD is awesome, but my OLL was Chamelion so its only a little bit worse. 

I do agree though, F Sexy F' - U is a little better than Chameleon - GD


----------



## qwr (Jul 20, 2020)

2x2: U' F' R' U2 R' F' R2 F2 R'

not lucky but my PB of 4.47 (yes I'm a beginner, I've been practicing Ortega for a few days)
for whatever reason I did yellow bar on bottom and PBL skip

scramble after that R F' U2 F R' U F R U' was hard because idk how to make a face easily (I went for white face)


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 20, 2020)

qwr said:


> 2x2: U' F' R' U2 R' F' R2 F2 R'
> 
> not lucky but my PB of 4.47 (yes I'm a beginner, I've been practicing Ortega for a few days)
> for whatever reason I did yellow bar on bottom and PBL skip


x z'
R' U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U'
5 U's in a row isn't that great but I'd say it is a pretty good scramble


qwr said:


> scramble after that R F' U2 F R' U F R U' was hard because idk how to make a face easily (I went for white face)


y x'
F R U R2' into easy CLL


----------



## qwr (Jul 20, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> x z'
> R' U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U'
> 5 U's in a row isn't that great but I'd say it is a pretty good scramble



yes I noticed during the solve I could've cancelled the antisune but that is quite a remarkable solution anyway


----------



## CrispyCubing (Jul 21, 2020)

Luckiest roux scramble I've had in my life.

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-21
single: 9.79
D B2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 F L B D2 U' B F R F'

x2 y // inspection

R' B' // FB (non matching centers)

r U r U R U R // DR + pair 1

U R U' R' U2 r U r' // pair 2

U' R U R' U R U2 R' // CMLL

M' u' M' u // fixing centers

M' U M U2 M' U' // LSE

35 STM

PB and first sub 10! I can't beleive I didn't turn faster but this was at the beginning of my session. Should have been more efficient as well but I got lucky sooo, zeroing I guess.


----------



## somecuber23 (Jul 22, 2020)

B2 F' U2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 L' U B2 D R' B U B2 F


----------



## qwr (Jul 22, 2020)

2x2 U' F' R2 U' F' R2 F' U' R' (the scramble repeats itself!)

I did blue on bottom, PBL skip (maybe that's not as rare as I thought)
x y F' L' U' L
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'


2x2 R U' F' U2 R U2 F2 R' F2

white on bottom, another PBL skip
z y2 B' R' U' R
U2 R' F R2 U' R2' F R

and a solved white face  U' R' F U' R U R' U2 R'


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 25, 2020)

F U R F' B2 L' B' L2 F U2 F2 D F2 U B2 D L2 B2 D2
Triangle skip


----------



## TheSpicyBlueFlamingo (Jul 25, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> L' F2 L2 B' U R L' U D L2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 F'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


R L U2 R L' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 25, 2020)

(4,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,2)/ (3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (3,0)/ (5,-3)/ (0,-3)/ (3,-3)/ (-1,0)/ (-5,0)/
you don't even need to be good to 2-look that (although I didn't bc I'm bad and was too lazy to look into CP


Spoiler: 2-look



z2
3,0 /
-5,1 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / -3,0 / -3,0 /
0,4 / 3,0 / -3,-3 / 0,3 /
// 1st look
1,0 / 0,3 / -1,-1 / 1,-2 /
-3,3 / 0,3 / -1,-1 / 1,-2 / -4,3
// 2nd look


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 26, 2020)

L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 U L2 R D' B L2 D B2 D U' R U

EDIT: This one is the same thing, except even easier:
U F2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 F D2 R2 D F' L' U2 B2 F'


Spoiler: Easy cross with 2 free pairs



x2 R' U R'


----------



## qwr (Jul 28, 2020)

2x2 
R' F2 R' U2 R' U' F' U F2 R2

3 move into adjacent swap


----------



## somecuber23 (Jul 28, 2020)

U F' D' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 U' F R D R2 B L2 R'
Nothing much, just a solved S slice


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 31, 2020)

Scrambles like this make you want to quit cubing...

L' U2 L' F2 B' D2 R2 B R' L2 D' B2 U' D2 L2 D' F2 R2 L2 U


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 31, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Scrambles like this make you want to quit cubing...
> 
> L' U2 L' F2 B' D2 R2 B R' L2 D' B2 U' D2 L2 D' F2 R2 L2 U


Why?
I am not smart


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 31, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Why?
> I am not smart


Because the cross is done, just not the right way.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 31, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Because the cross is done, just not the right way.


It is? Probably misscrambled, I'll do it again


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 31, 2020)

Oh I see now!


----------



## qwr (Aug 1, 2020)

2x2 easy first layer, scramble almost looks like a legit alg
U' R U' R' U2 R F R' F'

I went for white bottom, PBL skip


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 1, 2020)

qwr said:


> 2x2 easy first layer, scramble almost looks like a legit alg
> U' R U' R' U2 R F R' F'
> 
> I went for white bottom, PBL skip


yeah, if first layer is solved in a scramble , that means u can get a new algorithm


----------



## Jay Cubes (Aug 2, 2020)

B2 R D2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' U' B' U B2 F2 D' L

Pretty much on 100 for roux solvers. 3 premade pairs.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 2, 2020)

D' F' L' F L' D L U' D' F2 L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 R2


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 2, 2020)

s_e_a_n666 said:


> U' F2 R2 F2 U B2 D' L2 D' F2 R' D' R F2 D2 B' U' B' F2 D2 for 3x3.
> Already made X cross and a PLL skip. I got my first sub 10 which is a sub 8 +2.



y
D2
R U' R' U R U R'
y2 U2 R U R2 U' R
y' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R
U R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R'


----------



## breadears (Aug 2, 2020)

D2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' B D2 L' U2 L' R2 D' F U2

skips cross on red plus rotationless f2l :0


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 2, 2020)

U2 R' F2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U2



Spoiler: 5-mover



z U R2 U' R2 U'


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 2, 2020)

Premade pseudo-cross
B2 F2 R D2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R F R D2 B U2 B D2


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Aug 3, 2020)

L D B' L2 B R2 F' L2 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 L B D U' R B R'
easy cfop solve


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 5, 2020)

Bruh this squan scramble has a cs and co skip, too bad it had parity. 

Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-05
single: 9.720

Time List:
1834. 9.720 (0,2)/ (4,-5)/ (3,0)/ (6,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-1)/ (2,0)/ (0,-4)/ (2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (6,0)


----------



## BradyLawrence (Aug 5, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Bruh this squan scramble has a cs and co skip, too bad it had parity.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-05
> single: 9.720
> ...


Fix parity: 0,1/-3,0/4,-1/2,-2/-2,2/-1,4/0,-3/
OBL: -3,-4/1,4/
PBL: /-3,0/3,3/0,-3/-1,-1/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/-3,-4

Final: 0,1/-3,0/4,-1/2,-2/-2,2/-1,4/0,-3/-3,-4/-2,4/3,3/0,-3/-1,-1/-3,0/3,3/0,-3/-3,-4
15 STM, 41 FTM


----------



## BradyLawrence (Aug 5, 2020)

Someone gave this to me on stream chat today, seems very similar to the classic "lucky scramble" (xcross, 3 free/easy pairs, OLL skip, T perm).
D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2



Spoiler: Solution



x2 y'
R' B' // xcross
R U R' // 2nd pair
y' L' U L // 3rd pair
R U' R' // 4th pair
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL

Final solution: x2 y' R' B' R U R' y' L' U L U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' 
19 moves


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 5, 2020)

BLCuber8 said:


> Someone gave this to me on stream chat today, seems very similar to the classic "lucky scramble" (xcross, 3 free/easy pairs, OLL skip, T perm).
> D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very classic scramble from this video:


----------



## BradyLawrence (Aug 5, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> That's a very classic scramble from this video:


Ah yes, the person said it was from YouTube lol


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 5, 2020)

UR2- DR2- DL3- UL3- U3- R3- D3- L3- ALL2+ y2 U1+ R2+ D2+ L5+ ALL0+ UR DL UL

First half of that scramble tho...
2 2 3 3 3 3 3 3 all negative.


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 5, 2020)

F' R B2 U R2 L' B L R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D F2 U R2 F2 D R

what I did:
x' z
D' R' U M F R F'
then I messed up but here is a nice continuation:
M U' M'
L U' L' U' L U L' // f2l in 17 ETM for the idiots who need to know better
then back sune into uperm
or 2gll for a sub-30 ETM


----------



## BradyLawrence (Aug 6, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> f2l in 17


For WCA FMC Regs, technically the F2L is in 20. But really nice scramble lol


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 6, 2020)

F' L' D' R2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L U' F2 D R' F R'


----------



## brododragon (Aug 6, 2020)

BLCuber8 said:


> For WCA FMC Regs, technically the F2L is in 20. But really nice scramble lol


Uhhhh wat


----------



## BradyLawrence (Aug 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Uhhhh wat


An M move counts as 2 moves (L and R’)...


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 6, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> or 2gll for a sub-30


tHiS wOuLdN't HaVe BeEn A sUb-30 MoVe SoLuTiOn BeCaUsE tHe WcA uSeS hTm FoR fMc AnD hTm Is ThE oNlY mEtRiC oUt ThErE aNd It MaKeS tHe MoSt SeNsE tO uSe HtM fOr 3x3 SpEeDsOlVeS
cHeCk YoUr FaCtS kIdS



Spoiler: ok Mr. Metric Expert BLCuber8






fun at the joy said:


> L U' L' U' L U L' // f2l in 17 ETM for the idiots who need to know better





fun at the joy said:


> or 2gll for a sub-30 ETM


----------



## BradyLawrence (Aug 6, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> tHiS wOuLdN't HaVe BeEn A sUb-30 MoVe SoLuTiOn BeCaUsE tHe WcA uSeS hTm FoR fMc AnD hTm Is ThE oNlY mEtRiC oUt ThErE aNd It MaKeS tHe MoSt SeNsE tO uSe HtM fOr 3x3 SpEeDsOlVeS
> cHeCk YoUr FaCtS kIdS


I'm not arguing that htm make no sense for FMC, just making a note. I totally agree that slice moves should count as 1 move.


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 6, 2020)

F U2 R' U2 R' U R2 F' R' F'
2x2


Spoiler: Solution



orange empty slot at front right 
U F R' F' R for OLL skip
PBL U2 R U' R F2 R' U R'


----------



## brododragon (Aug 6, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> f2l in 17 ETM for the idiots who need to know better


1. No
2. Why so aggressive
3. Why ETM?


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 6, 2020)

BLCuber8 said:


> I'm not arguing that htm make no sense for FMC, just making a note.


nobody argued about using htm for fmc so Idk why you mention that

htm makes no sense for 3x3 speed solves because slices exist
so it is completely useless to say that the f2l is 20 moves if you follow wca regs (also everybody knows that it is 20 htm) 



BLCuber8 said:


> I totally agree that slice moves should count as 1 move.


ok then why you did you post 


I think you didn't understand my post but this ok (if you are in 2nd grade and can only read and write so I hope this is the case)



brododragon said:


> 1. No


What?


brododragon said:


> 2. Why so aggressive


why not? I like it


brododragon said:


> 3. Why ETM?


once again: why not?
it can be stm but it doesn't really matter

why the alg.cubing.net screenshot?


----------



## brododragon (Aug 6, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> ok then why you did you post


I would guess that he posted just to say that _if_ it had been a FMC solve, it wouldn't of been sub-30. Emphasis on _if._


fun at the joy said:


> What?


You are wrong.


fun at the joy said:


> it can be stm but it doesn't really matter
> 
> why the alg.cubing.net screenshot?


Because it's 19 ETM.


----------



## BradyLawrence (Aug 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I would guess that he posted just to say that _if_ it had been a FMC solve, it wouldn't of been sub-30. Emphasis on _if._


Yeah that was exactly the intention of the post.

P.S. I am not in 2nd grade, I am a sophomore.


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You are wrong.
> 
> Because it's 19 ETM.


I know that the wiki says that ETM counts rotations but it doesn't make sense at all to count inspection rotations as moves

but ok here is the f2l in 17:
R' B' L S
U B U'
S L' S'
F L' F' L' F L F'
are you happy now?



brododragon said:


> I would guess that he posted just to say that _if_ it had been a FMC solve, it wouldn't of been sub-30. Emphasis on _if._





BLCuber8 said:


> Yeah that was exactly the intention of the post.


if this was the intention of the post it is still completely worthless because this is obviously not about fmc



BLCuber8 said:


> P.S. I am not in 2nd grade, I am a sophomore.


ok I don't know what that means and google translate doesn't really help me either


----------



## brododragon (Aug 6, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> I know that the wiki says that ETM counts rotations but it doesn't make sense at all to count inspection rotations as moves


That's called STM. So, your solve was "ETM but not", not "STM"?


fun at the joy said:


> if this was the intention of the post it is still completely worthless because this is obviously not about fmc


Yes, I know. But let's remember the if. He was just saying that because you mentioned sub-30, which wouldn't have worked like that _if _you were doing an event that cares about movecount.


fun at the joy said:


> ok I don't know what that means and google translate doesn't really help me either


Wait are joking or do you really not know what a sophomore is? Kinda ironic after calling someone a second grader.


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Wait are joking or do you really not know what a sophomore is? Kinda ironic after calling someone a second grader.


He's from Germany so they probably just don't use those names there. @fun at the joy it means 10th grade

Now let's move this argument to PMs if it must continue and keep the thread on-topic, thanks


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> That's called STM. So, your solve was "ETM but not", not "STM"?


ok I don't care, the f2l is done in 17 etm as you can see in my previous post


brododragon said:


> Wait are joking or do you really not know what a sophomore is? Kinda ironic after calling someone a second grader.


firstly i didn't call him a second grader, people who are able to read can easily see this and I think even In the us they teach reading in first grade

secondly
nice making fun of someone who isn't a native English speaker and isn't familiar with American school system
google translate only says "student in the second year"



CuberStache said:


> Now let's move this argument to PMs if it must continue and keep the thread on-topic, thanks


ok I'm done with that
it really isn't worth it to argue with people who can not be taught


----------



## brododragon (Aug 6, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> it really isn't worth it to argue with people who can not be taught


Lol such a nice way to end an argument. Anyway, let's move on from this argument because I do not have the mental capacity to learn. Sorry about that.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 9, 2020)

once again accidental xx cross , not planned.

L2 B2 U2 L D2 R' D2 R2 U2 L B' D2 R D' F2 D2 U L2 B D2

x y2 // inspection
L' D' F U R' F2 // xx-cross


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 9, 2020)

Ok... seems pretty heated in here. Just came here to post this pretty neat scramble i got
B2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F R' U' R F L2 B D L2 B'


----------



## Username: Username: (Aug 9, 2020)

Généré par csTimer le 2020-08-09
Résolution: 25.92

Liste des temps:
1. 25.92 U' F' R U2 B' R2 U' R L F R2 B' R2 D2 B2 U2 B R2 D2 F' R2

pretty nice scramble for the CP method that you know I'm talking about (lel Briggs or YruRU)


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 9, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Ok... seems pretty heated in here. Just came here to post this pretty neat scramble i got
> B2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F R' U' R F L2 B D L2 B'


this is amazing!


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 9, 2020)

F2 D2 U2 L2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U' B' R B D R' U' L' U' F2 U'


Spoiler: f2l in 15



y2
F2 R2 D' U2 R E2 // xcross
R U' R' // f2l2
U' Rw' F' M' U R // f2l3+fl24


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 10, 2020)

F B D2 F' R L' D L' U2 F L2 U2 B2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 B'

2x2 block already solved! 




Spoiler: Cube solved in 29



x2 U2 R' F U' R' F // XX cross
y' U2 R U R' U2 L' U' L U' F' U' F d' L' U L // F2L 
F R U R' U' F' U2 // LL/SPOILER]


----------



## qwr (Aug 10, 2020)

new 2x2 PB: R' F R2 U R F' U2 F' R2 

U2 L // first face
R' F R2 U' R2' F R // OLL
U2 // PBL skip

10 HTM Ortega solve


----------



## Cubing5life (Aug 10, 2020)

B2 D2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 F' U' F D2 F' U2 F2 R B2

Jay actually posted this as the next scramble in the example solve thread. You can check out my solution there!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 12, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-12
single: 6.880

Time List:
747. 6.880 UR6+ DR5+ DL1+ UL1+ U1+ R5+ D6+ L2- ALL1- y2 U0+ R2- D2- L0+ ALL3+

New clock pb, stupidly easy scramble.


----------



## qwr (Aug 13, 2020)

Absolutely ridiculous 2x2 scramble: F U2 R F U R' U' F' R' 
5 moves and part of sune alg. 
I don't think I'll ever beat this one.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 13, 2020)

qwr said:


> Absolutely ridiculous 2x2 scramble: F U2 R F U R' U' F' R'
> 5 moves and part of sune alg.
> I don't think I'll ever beat this one.


What did you get?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 13, 2020)

3 meme scrambles in a row for clock

790. 6.580 UR0+ DR5- DL0+ UL3- U3- R1- D1- L3+ ALL5+ y2 U0+ R1- D1- L1+ ALL4+ DL UL 
791. 7.510 UR5- DR3+ DL1+ UL6+ U1- R3+ D1+ L4+ ALL4+ y2 U3+ R1+ D4- L1- ALL4+ DL 
792. 7.970 UR5- DR1- DL4+ UL3- U4+ R2- D0+ L2- ALL1- y2 U4- R4- D0+ L0+ ALL2- UL


----------



## BradyLawrence (Aug 14, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> F2 D2 U2 L2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U' B' R B D R' U' L' U' F2 U'
> 
> 
> Spoiler: f2l in 15
> ...


Wow that's a really creative solution! The slice and wide moves are something that make sense to lower move count and multislot but just seem like something most people wouldn't think of.


----------



## teboecubes (Aug 15, 2020)

stupidly lucky 3x3 solve that I somehow managed to get a +2 on (wouldve been a PB too)

Scramble: L2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B' L B2 D R' D' F2 R2 D2 L2

y' // inspection
R' F' U' L2 B // X-Cross
U R U' R' // F2L 1
L' U L // F2L 2
y2 U2 R' F R F' R' F R F' // F2L 3
R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
U2 // PLL

video of me reconstructing it


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 15, 2020)

U R F2 U R' U' F' R' F', got 1.04


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 16, 2020)

U2 L2 D2 R2 B R2 U2 F U2 B' U' F U2 L' D' L' U' F U


z2 y
U R2' U' F' U F' R' D // xxcross+square+3 pairs in 8


----------



## teboecubes (Aug 17, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> U2 L2 D2 R2 B R2 U2 F U2 B' U' F U2 L' D' L' U' F U
> 
> 
> z2 y'
> U R2' U' F' U F' R' D // xxcross+square+3 pairs in 8


Are you sure there are no typos? I tried this a couple times and it didn’t work.


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 17, 2020)

teboecubes said:


> Are you sure there are no typos? I tried this a couple times and it didn’t work.


oh yeah I fixed it


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 18, 2020)

L2 D' R2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 B F D' R' D R2 U' B' U'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 20, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> L2 D' R2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 B F D' R' D R2 U' B' U'


R2 U' F U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 D B D L' F' U' F' R'


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Aug 23, 2020)

This squan scramble is too OP

(3,-4)/ (6,3)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-1)/ (-2,-4)/ (2,0)/ (-4,-2)/ (1,0)/


----------



## ganuwoahh (Aug 23, 2020)

D' F L D2 R' D2 F2 R U2 R2 U2 B2 L' U' L D2 R' D2 U2

with your cross colour in the back

3 move double cross its not that great because you're cross isn't complete and you'll have an hperm at the bottom but I still managed to get a 7.37 with blue cross

Recon:
M' B
U L' U L U L' U2 L U2
y' R' U' R2 (cancel into OLL) U R' U R U' y R U' R' F'
M2 D' M2 D2 M2 D' M2
Ab-Perm

If you're wondering why I went along with the solve instead of fixing the cross right away, it's because it was an H-Perm and I knew I could just do it on the bottom


----------



## ganuwoahh (Aug 23, 2020)

B2 R' U2 L D2 F2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 D2 F' L2 R2 F2 D' B' L' R' U'

literally ten minutes later another one. got a 6.34 on this. blue cross so basically your cross colour at the back

Recon:
x y' L' F' U R2 D' R2 (cross)
y L' U L2 U' L' (first pair)
y U L' U L2 U' L' U (second and third pair)
R' F R F' U2 (fourth pair)
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' (oll) 
Ja-Perm with no AUF


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 23, 2020)

2 gen 2x2 scramble:

U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U'


----------



## ProStar (Aug 23, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> 2 gen 2x2 scramble:
> 
> U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U'



0.82, cancel into Sune


----------



## idrkmans (Aug 24, 2020)

Practicing clock, since i was bored, and got the easiest cross of my life
Edit: just got Pb by 2 seconds. 8.55 single


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 24, 2020)

From now on, could you please look for threads like the following one to post things like this in? I'm not trying to make you feel bad or anything, I just wanted to let you know!









Easy / Lucky / Funny / Hard / Weird scrambles thread


Have you ever gotten a REALLY lucky scramble, where you start with a semi-solved cube? I got this scramble for the 2x2x2 form JNetCube timer: L B2 D L D2 L' D F' U' R F2 D B2 U' F' L D F' U2 R2 B R' B2 U' F2 Anybody have any?




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Aug 26, 2020)

5. (10.59) B' F2 R2 U' F2 D U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U R' D' L' U2 R2 F

y x' 
L U' F D R' 
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R 
U' R U R' 
y' (D U') R U R' D' 
U2 R U' R' U R U R' 
F (U R U' R')2 F' 
R U R' U (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') U2 R U' R' 
U2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 29, 2020)

D2 R F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R' B2 R U2 D' B' L' B F2 D L B2

@PetrusQuber @brododragon @ObscureCuber


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 30, 2020)

D U2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U L2 F2 R2 U B' L U F2 D2 L2 U2 L U2

This should've been pb but I missinpected the 3rd pair.



Spoiler: What I would've have done with correct 3rd pair prediction. (Which was actually very easy.) 



z2 // inspection
L D' U2 L2 R // xxcross
y R U2 R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair (inspected)
U' L' U' L U L' U' L // 4th pair
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U // pll
This had probably sub-5 potential (although I surely would've messed it up)
But definitely PB as it is 3-look and pretty obvious.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Sep 1, 2020)

F2 B R L' F2 B U' B2 R B2 D2 R2 L D2 F2 L2 F2 L U2 B'


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 2, 2020)

11.07 F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' U' F2 R2 U B' L2 F2 U R B U2 L2 F2
White cross 
Looked ahead to 2 1/2 pairs


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Sep 3, 2020)

8.84 full step 

5. (8.84) R2 F2 R2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 B' D' R' F2 U L2 D' R' B' U2

y2 x'
R2 L (F B') U L2
U' R U' R' y U' L U' L'
U R U' R' U' L' U' L
U' y L' U' L
U R U' R' U R U' R'
R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
U'


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 3, 2020)

My friend Oliver just got his first sub-5 on this insane 3x3 scramble that I got 7.4 on first try. 

Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-02
single: 4.76

Time List:
1. 4.76 B' D2 L2 D2 L U2 D' L2 U2 B R2 U2 F L2 F' U2 B2 U B

Video (NSFW):


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 3, 2020)

10.67 L' D2 L D2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 L R2 B' U F D' B2 L2 F L2 R'
Used keyhole to get 2 free pairs+ easy cross+ really nice f2l


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 3, 2020)

Accidental double Xcross
10.86 F2 B' U2 D2 R2 U' R' F2 D2 F2 U2 D' B2 U F2 U R2 L


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Sep 4, 2020)

wtf this scramble

B' L2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 B' R F D' U2 F R B2

see GREEN


----------



## MichaelZRC (Sep 4, 2020)

12 move EO223 on red (Petrus)
R2 B2 U R2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 R F U2 L' F D F2 D L'



Spoiler: My solution 



z y'
D' L U2 L2 //222
R2 L' U L//223
y F M' U M y'//EO
R U R' U R U2 R //F2L
U2 R U2 R' L' U R U' L//ZBLL


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 4, 2020)

D' R F U2 R2 U2 L2 B L2 B' F' R2 F' D B2 D2 L' U R2 D
White For CFOP, Yellow for Petrus


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Sep 4, 2020)

super nice last 2 pairs

5. (9.09) U' L2 R2 U2 F R2 B2 R2 B' L2 R2 B' U L' B2 U F2 U2 F' D'

D' F R' // cross
U2 R U R' y L U L' // 1st pair
L' U2 L R' U R // 2nd pair
y' R U' R2 U R2 U' R' // 3rd and 4th pair
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U R U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R // PLL
U2 // AUF


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 4, 2020)

UR1- DR1+ DL5- UL3+ U1+ R6+ D0+ L4- ALL5- y2 U0+ R0+ D0+ L6+ ALL3- UR DR UL

Great clock scramble


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 4, 2020)

L D B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D L2 U B2 L' D' R F' R F' L R
I told my dad to stop messing with me because i said this was this could be pb, but he didnt so i failed 
this is the best scramble ive ever seen ever.
i got a 10.88 this could have been a low 7 or 6


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Sep 5, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> L D B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D L2 U B2 L' D' R F' R F' L R
> I told my dad to stop messing with me because i said this was this could be pb, but he didnt so i failed
> this is the best scramble ive ever seen ever.
> i got a 10.88 this could have been a low 7 or 6


thats really good scramble for rouxers


----------



## MichaelZRC (Sep 5, 2020)

1 Move 222 R D' B' L2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 F2 L2 B' R2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 L' U' (10.92 With 9 move EO223)
2 Move 222 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D' U2 F2 U R2 L' F' D L2 D' L D R (13.43)


----------



## CrispyCubing (Sep 6, 2020)

Easy four mover for 2x2. I could've got sub 1 but I was doing casual solves.

Generated By csTimer on 2020-09-06
1. 1.12 * F' U2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' F'*


----------



## qwr (Sep 7, 2020)

2x2 with R' F R2 U' R2' F R OLL
U R U2 F R2 F2 R2 F2 R'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Sep 8, 2020)

one of my solve using new GAN 356 RS

12. (10.31) U2 B2 D2 R F2 L D2 L F2 L2 F R U' L U2 L2 D' F2 U'

y2 z // inspection
R' D R' F' // cross
R' U R2 U R' // 1st pair
y2 U R' U' R L' U L // 2nd pair
U' R U R' y U L' U' L // 3rd pair
U' (R' F R F')3 // 4th pair (really fastest OLL skip case i can excecute)
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
U // AUF


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 8, 2020)

10.07 L F2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 U2 F2 L' F2 U L B' U2 B2 U' R' B' D2
Did a free fop solve here,
looked ahead to 2x2x3 and than got another free pair which i solved with final pair.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 9, 2020)

0.67 U2 F U' R2 U2 R2 U R' F'
Rotate to White bottom orange top red front
R U2 R´ U´
or you could do this:
Yellow bottom orange top blue right corner front
L´ U2 L U´
How is this possible!!!!!!!!
i average like 4 seconds on 2x2,
and i got a 0.6 pb wat
i dont care what you say 2x2 is a silly event


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Sep 9, 2020)

12. (8.23) L' B2 U' F' U2 R' D' F2 D' U2 F D2 B R2 L2 B L2 F' B' D2

x2 y' // inspection
R' U L2 // cross
R U2 R' L U' L' // 1st pair
R' U2 R U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 R U2 R' y' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U x' R U2 L' U' L U' R' x // OLL
U' // AUF


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 14, 2020)

9.80 L B2 U2 R' F2 U2 L R2 D2 L U2 D B F' U L R' D L U2 R
nice Petrus/cfop scramble


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 14, 2020)

* 17.77 D L' U F' L' D' L2 F' U2 L' U2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L F' B2
my first sub 20 cross on left solve!*


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Sep 16, 2020)

really nice last pair and sune

5. (11.32) L R2 D L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F' D U2 F2 L' F2 U

y z
F R' U' R' B' F
L U2 L' y' U L' U' L
U R' U R y U' L' U L
y' U R' U' R y U' R U R'
y2 U' L' U L y' R' F R F'
R U R' U R U2 R'


----------



## qT Tp (Sep 16, 2020)

R2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 D' R2 L2 F2 D L F D' F2 D R U2 B' R2 F 

z2 y
R r U R' d' R' U B' R' B // 10 move F2L


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Sep 17, 2020)

5. (8.94) L U2 L' D2 B' L' U2 F U2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 U R'

x2 // inspection
L R' F R D2 // cross
U U' R U' R' y' U L U' L' // 1st pair
R U' R' y' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R' U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 y' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U' U' U' M' U' M' U' M' U' M' // OLL


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Sep 17, 2020)

No cap this is an amazing 4x4 scramble, it is a non-WCA scramble because it is the fast scramble but still I set my PB on it!!!
R2 D' L U' L2 Fw2 R Uw' L2 Fw' D B2 L' Fw' B U2 L' F B' Uw2 U' D2 Rw2 F2 U2 R Uw2 L Rw2 D' U' Uw Fw2 B2 U' Fw2 R2 Rw2 U2 Fw'


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Sep 19, 2020)

D' F L U' R2 U' F U2 L' R2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D' Fw Uw2
// Inspection//
y' x'
//Accidental XX-cross!!!!//
L u F' D' R' D2
//Third pair//
U' R U R'
//Fourth pair//
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R
//OLL//
R' U' R U' R' U2 R
//PLL//
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U
42 STM/39 with cancellations
Alg.cubing.net
I got 11.00 because I'm bad at inspection.
7.79 second try 
Edit: Awesome I turned it into pb ao5: 12.82


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> D' F L U' R2 U' F U2 L' R2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D' Fw Uw2
> // Inspection//
> y' x'
> //Accidental XX-cross!!!!//
> ...


Why are there wide moves in the scramble?


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 21, 2020)

9.66 B' U2 L U' L2 D B' L' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 F U2 D2
FreeFop PB
(with edge controll)
also nice petrus scramble


----------



## ganuwoahh (Sep 26, 2020)

F R2 F2 R2 F2 R U2 R' U'

2x2 scramble

do red layer. 5 move solve

i got a 0.7 stackmat

z' x' R U R2 U R


----------



## joshsailscga (Sep 26, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Why are there wide moves in the scramble?



Some timers offer a setting that adds a couple wide moves at the end of each scramble to create a random orientation.
On CsTimer, set to 3BLD mode.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Sep 29, 2020)

unintentional multislot

5. (11.50) L2 U' D B' R' U' B2 U L' R2 D2 F U2 F2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 B2 L2

y // inspection
F R F R' D // cross
U' R U' R' U y' R' U R // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
y' D' R U2 R' U' R U R' D // multislot


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Sep 30, 2020)

squan scramble cube shape be lookn' fine tho
(-5,-3)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (2,-4)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (1,-2)/ (4,0)/ (-4,0)/ (-4,0)/


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 30, 2020)

I found this funny fake scramble lol
x' R U D' R' U' D R' F B' R2 U' D R' U' D R U D' R' F' B
it's basically a T-Perm but you also turn the opposite layer with all the F and U moves.








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




That's the best solution I could find
I think it's good if you want a fake scramble you can remember, but it's still a pretty long solution.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 30, 2020)

9.11 D2 B2 L D2 R B2 L2 R F2 L2 F' D' B D2 R U' R' F2 D2 B'
lol


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Oct 2, 2020)

B R U2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 F' R2 B2 L2 D L F2 D' B U2 F


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 2, 2020)

Ok this one is from 



and it is U' L2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U' R' U' F2 D2 L R2
I got a 2.95 after a bit of grinding and optimisation(my first solve with it was a 7


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Oct 2, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Ok this one is from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really good fake scramble


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 2, 2020)

Ok sorry I didn't realise


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 3, 2020)

UR3- DR5- DL5+ UL6+ U2- R3+ D6+ L6+ ALL3- y2 U1- R1- D0+ L4+ ALL4+ UR

EDIT: This one, too.
UR3+ DR5- DL6+ UL2- U4- R5+ D1+ L6+ ALL1+ y2 U2- R0+ D0+ L0+ ALL6+ UR DR UL


----------



## somecuber23 (Oct 5, 2020)

R D' U' B2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 B' D U2 L2 B D' U2 L B2 
Have fun


----------



## YaleZ1023 (Oct 6, 2020)

my 14.34 PB scramble

put white top green front D' F2 D F2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U L2 F' L2 B2 D2 R2 U' L' F' D U'

cross: put yellow top red front R' L2 U F2 D2
f2l #1: R' U2 R L' U L
f2l #2: U F U R U' R' F' R U' R'
f2l #3: y U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
f2l #4: y U R U' R'
oll: U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
pll: U2 M2 U M U2 M' U' M2

enjoy scramble!


----------



## RiSha (Oct 6, 2020)

2x2 scramble in 2secs, really good 4 me


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 7, 2020)

I got a 2-gen 2x2 scramble
I was just practicing 2x2 OH because 2x2 OH wednsday is here and in just a few minutes i will submit my times for week 4


----------



## YaleZ1023 (Oct 8, 2020)

RiSha said:


> 2x2 scramble in 2secs, really good 4 me
> 
> 
> View attachment 13588


I tried it on csTimer and got 2.54 sec.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Oct 8, 2020)

all 3 move inserts, but unlucky OLL

12. 11.71 R' L2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 F R' D B' L' F' R F D

z y
R U R F2
U R' U R
L' U L
y' U' R' U R
U' L' U L


----------



## Cuberstache (Oct 8, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> all 3 move inserts, but unlucky OLL
> 
> 12. 11.71 R' L2 D B2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 F R' D B' L' F' R F D
> 
> ...


Unlucky OLL???

r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'


----------



## crazykitten499 (Oct 8, 2020)

I got one that was craazy weird and pretty horrible to solve
practically a double move cube

D2 F2 D2 R2 L' D2 L2 R2 F2 L' R2 F2 R2 D2

during a 42 solve session


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 8, 2020)

R2 U L2 U' D2 F' L U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 D' F2 L2 D F2 B2 L F

start with D2 U' L U F D R' D' U R2 for a free F2L pair, if you insert it the right way then the green orange pair is already built


Spoiler: 3 free F2L pairs solution



U R' U R // red/blue
R U2 R' U' L' U L green/orange
U' L U L' U L U' L' blue/orange


----------



## fun at the joy (Oct 9, 2020)

D L U D' R D' F' U' D2 R U2 L F2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L F2



Spoiler: got 6.67 because I can't turn and AUF



L F2 U'D L2 U R U' R' y U2 r U' r' // xxxcross
U R U R' U2 R U' R' // f2l4
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' F' U' F U R U2 U' // ll



very cool solution that I found (23 HTM)
L F' D2 F' U'D' L2 // xxcross
y U F' U F U' R U' R' // f2l3
F' x L2 D2 L' U L D2 L2 // lsll


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Oct 9, 2020)

lucky clock scramble.
UR2+ DR3+ DL2+ UL5- U1- R5- D6+ L4- ALL5+ y2 U0+ R0+ D5+ L3+ ALL2+ UR DL UL
i got my clock yesterday and i just got A 23 SECOND solve that brought my average to 29 seconds


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 10, 2020)

F2 L2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F' U R D B2 D' L U2 R2 B

3 move white xcross


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 10, 2020)

first sub-10 on 3x3

R F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 D B2 D' L R' F R U'

recon: https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R_F2_...-
R_U_R-_U_R_U2_R-
U-_R2_B2_R_F_R-_B2_R_F-_R


----------



## Sub1Hour (Oct 10, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> first sub-10 on 3x3
> 
> R F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 D B2 D' L R' F R U'


Nice! I got a 7.85 on green cross.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 11, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Nice! I got a 7.85 on green cross.











alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





entire recon


----------



## MJS Cubing (Oct 13, 2020)

Just completely obliterated my 2x2 pb (2.11 - 1.35) with this
Scramble: R' U' F2 U R' F2 R2 F2 R'
y2 // Inspection
R' U' R U2 R' U' // 1st side
LL Skip


----------



## somecuber23 (Oct 20, 2020)

I'm not efficient nor good at all on pyra but this looks easy so maybe someone could give it a shot (I might be wrong)

B R U R' B' R' U' R r' b


----------



## fun at the joy (Oct 21, 2020)

R' D' R2 B2 D2 U R2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F' R D' F' R2 B' R2 D2



Spoiler: nice



x2
F' D' R' F' D' L' U' L U2 R' U' R' // pseudoxxxcross
U' F' U' F D // f2l in 17
then nice coll > epll finish in 17


----------



## CrispyCubing (Oct 23, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-10-23
*L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 D B L' R' U' B D R U' B2 R'*

First try was an 11.86 with CN CFOP. I'm not CN and my main method isn't CFOP if that tells you anything about how good the scramble is...



Spoiler: Solution



y2 z' // Inspection
U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st Pair
y R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd Pair
U R U R' d' R' U2 R // 3rd Pair
U L' U' L U2 L' U L // 4th Pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL (F perm) (Cancelation possible)


----------



## somecuber23 (Oct 24, 2020)

B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' F L' B' R' U' L2 D' F2 R' F

white cross, 10 moves for 3 pairs



Spoiler: my solution



y2 x' // inspection
D' R F' L R2 x' D' // cross
U2 L U' L' // first pair
R' F R F' // second pair
L' U L // third pair
y U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' // fourth pair 
U' R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // OLL
y' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // pll


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 24, 2020)

today while i was practicing my f2l my times were soo lucky.
just tries these scrambles out the f2l is so good i got a 16 in my f2l time when i normally get 28 seconds
R2 D2 B2 L D2 F2 L F2 R2 U2 F R D2 U L F2 D F' D
U' L2 F' U2 F R2 D2 R2 B' F U L' U2 R' B' L' F2 D U2
D2 B2 R D2 L' F2 U2 L' F2 L R D' B U L' D U' F2 D L'
F2 U L2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 D F2 D F' U' F L' U' L F'


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 27, 2020)

my PB on kilo is 35 but this 41 was a last layer skip

1. 41.504 
+- +- +- -- -- U
-- +- -+ -+ -+ U'
++ -+ ++ ++ -- U

lol this was funny. Do the scramble and tell me if you get a last layer skip.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 27, 2020)

i just got my first 2x2 today, learned ortega without tutorials since i already knew 4lll from 3x3.
And with my 2x2 i got an easy first layer and a pbl skip!
Incredible! I usually average 15 seconds on my 2x2.
the time was 8.662
the scramble is here. Try it and see what you get!
U' F' U2 F' U' F' R2 U2 R'

(if you dont know pbl is like 3x3 pll but in 2x2)


----------



## fun at the joy (Oct 27, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> (if you dont know pbl is like 3x3 pll but in 2x2)


No it is not. PBL is short for Permutation of Both Layers.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 27, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> No it is not. PBL is short for Permutation of Both Layers.


ik but its kinda like pll if you think about it


----------



## fun at the joy (Oct 27, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> ik but its kinda like pll if you think about it


Again, no it is not. PLL on 2x2 is a part of PBL where one layer is already solved. This means that PLL on 2x2 is PBL but PBL isn't (always) PLL.
There are 5 possible cases (ignoring solved state) when opposite sides are oriented and 3x3 last layer algs can only be used for 2 of those cases.

3x3 PLL alg can be applied:


using PLL is NOT possible:


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 27, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Again, no it is not. PLL on 2x2 is a part of PBL where one layer is already solved. This means that PLL on 2x2 is PBL but PBL isn't (always) PLL.
> There are 5 possible cases (ignoring solved state) when opposite sides are oriented and 3x3 last layer algs can only be used for 2 of those cases.
> 
> 3x3 PLL alg can be applied:
> ...


i didnt mean it litteraly just saying it is kinda like pll
i mean some of the cases are similar to pll you dont have to give me a whole explanation.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 27, 2020)

R U' F' R' U F2 R2 F' U 
do this on a 2x2
the first layer was almost solved lol 
i got 6.217 its crazy


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 29, 2020)

omg this 3x3 scrambles is godly
B' L' D2 U B2 D2 F U2 B' D2 R2 B L' R' D' F' R' D2 F2
WHAATT
tell me what time you get!


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 30, 2020)

SUUUPER LUCKY 2X2 SCRAMBLE
THE FIRST LAYER IS ALMOST SOLVED, PLUS A PBL SKIP!!
R' U R' U R U2 R2 F2 R2
check it out!


----------



## fun at the joy (Oct 30, 2020)

D2 B U' R2 D U B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' B' D L' D2 B U' B'


Spoiler: 25 htm



x2
U D L' D2 L2 D L' U' L D2 // xxcross
y' U' R' U' R // f2l3
U F' U' F // f2l4
R' U L U' R U L' // zbll





Spoiler: 27 htm



x2
U D L' D2 L2 D' // xcross
L' U L // f2l2
y U2 L' U2 L // f2l3
R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U // lsll





Spoiler: 35 stm



x2
U D L' D2 L2 D' // xcross
L' U L // f2l2
F R' F' R // f2l3
y l' U' L U' L' U2 (l) // eo
(l) U R' D' R U' l' F // ols
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // pll


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 30, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> D2 B U' R2 D U B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' B' D L' D2 B U' B'
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 25 htm
> ...


 nice!
the cross and F2L was pretty easy.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 30, 2020)

So I was practicing 2x2 and got this time.
R' F' U F2 R' U R U' F'


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 1, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> So I was practicing 2x2 and got this time.View attachment 13964
> R' F' U F2 R' U R U' F'


noice lol


----------



## NintendoCuber (Nov 2, 2020)

My 3x3 PB scramble had a easy white cross and I got a 7.236 out of it!

U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 L' D F2 L D L2 D' B F2 U'


----------



## NintendoCuber (Nov 2, 2020)

NintendoCuber said:


> My 3x3 PB scramble had a easy white cross and I got a 7.236 out of it!
> 
> U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 L' D F2 L D L2 D' B F2 U'


Solution:

Inspection: x' z
Cross: R' F R
1st Pair: x' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
2nd Pair: U R' U2 R
3rd Pair: U' L' U L U L' U' L U2 y' L' U' L
4th Pair: U R U' R'
OLL: U2 l' U' L U' L' U2 l
AUF: U2


----------



## l0lIb0y (Nov 6, 2020)

I thought csTimer was on crack. This 3x3 scramble is ridiculous: F2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D' B L2 B' R2 U2 D2 R2 B' D2 F' R2


----------



## NintendoCuber (Nov 6, 2020)

D2 R' D2 F2 R2 D2 B U2 F2 D2 L F' L R D' F R'

Roux solvers, you have an easy first block, go nuts.


----------



## somecuber23 (Nov 10, 2020)

L2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 B' U B2 L D B2 L' B R D' F'

have fun preserving all 3 red pairs

bonus: R2 D' L' F R' D' F' D F' D2 B U2 D2 R2 L2 B U2 F' D2 R (easy xcross on white)


----------



## TardySloth (Nov 10, 2020)

somecuber23 said:


> L2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 B' U B2 L D B2 L' B R D' F'
> 
> have fun preserving all 3 red pairs



Tried my best, but still it feels cumbersome and too much moves at all. 

```
y2 z'                                             // inspection
F' B' R D2 U2 L' D                                // cross    |  7h  9q
L' U L                                            // 1st pair |  3h  3q
R' F R F'                                         // 2nd pair |  4h  4q
d2 F U F' U                                       // 3rd pair |  5h  6q
R U' R' U2 F R' F' R                              // 4th pair |  8h  9q
R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U2 L' U R' U' L U' R U' R' U' // ZBLL     | 18h 21q
                                                  // total    | 45h 52q
```


----------



## RiSha (Nov 10, 2020)

somecuber23 said:


> L2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 B' U B2 L D B2 L' B R D' F'
> 
> have fun preserving all 3 red pairs
> 
> bonus: R2 D' L' F R' D' F' D F' D2 B U2 D2 R2 L2 B U2 F' D2 R (easy xcross on white)


dang only preserved 2


----------



## Scollier (Nov 10, 2020)

This was my luckiest solve on a 2x2. Here is the solution: x2 y L' U' L U' L' U2 L


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 10, 2020)

somecuber23 said:


> L2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 B' U2 B' L2 B' U B2 L D B2 L' B R D' F'
> 
> have fun preserving all 3 red pairs


ok

35 htm
x z
L' R' D' // 3/4 cross
R' F U' F' R // f2l1 + f2l2
y' U L' U2 L // f2l3
U R' U F' r U R U' r' F // cls
M' U' M U' M' U' (M) // last cross edge + eo
(M2) U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 // pll


somecuber23 said:


> bonus: R2 D' L' F R' D' F' D F' D2 B U2 D2 R2 L2 B U2 F' D2 R (easy xcross on white)


both 31 htm
y z2
R' D' B D' L U2 L // xxcross
U2 R' U2 R // f2l3
U R' F R F' // eo
y' U R' U2 R U R' U' (R) // ols
x (R') U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // pll

y z2
R' D' B D' L U2 L // xxcross
R B' R' B // f2l3
U' F' U' F // eo
U R U R' U' R U2 R' // ols
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U' // pll


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 10, 2020)

somecuber23 said:


> have fun preserving all 3 red pairs


@fun at the joy: Challenge accepted.


----------



## NintendoCuber (Nov 11, 2020)

Nice 2x2 scramble


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 13, 2020)

For 4x4: R U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R' U2 D' B D2 R' D B L2 D L2 Rw2 Uw2 R B2 U2 Fw2 D' L' Fw2 R2 Fw2 F D' U Fw' F2 R2 Rw Uw' L2 Fw2 F' Uw' B2

The yellow center is already done.


----------



## trangium (Nov 14, 2020)

I got a scramble with a one move first block: R' F' B' D2 R2 D' B' U R F L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 D B2


----------



## somecuber23 (Nov 14, 2020)

D2 L U2 F' R2 F2 D' L' D' F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 D L2 R

after inserting the first pair all 3 other pairs were somehow already made and in the top layer (can go crazy with multislotting)



Spoiler: reconstruction



z x2 // inspection
R B D' L // cross
R' U2 R L' U L// 1st pair, at this point all 3 pairs are made
U' R' U R// 2nd pair
U2 R' F R F' // 3rd pair
U L U' L' // 4th pair
U2 R' U' F' U F R // OLL
U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // PLL
U2 // AUF


----------



## benthecuber (Nov 16, 2020)

Hey, i just got 9.21 on a cstimer single solve, and i average around 36 seconds. It was a really easy scramble, so here it is.

U' R F R U R F' U' R2 U' F

Im not sure if this is legit


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 16, 2020)

thats a 2x2 scramble my guy


----------



## the dnf master (Nov 16, 2020)

xd


----------



## benthecuber (Nov 16, 2020)

I know i used it on a 3x3 when i saw it on YouTube and i decided to try it out


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Nov 16, 2020)

benthecuber said:


> I know i used it on a 3x3 when i saw it on YouTube and i decided to try it out



Ok, but if it's from a 2x2 then it wouldn't be consider lucky for 3x3 because the scramble doesn't even belong to a 3x3. Is like saying you got an easy scramble on a 4x4, but that scramble was from a 2x2 or 3x3.


----------



## benthecuber (Nov 16, 2020)

ok jeez just thought it was funny


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 16, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> amble on a 4x4, but that scramble was from a 2x2 or 3x3.


Or, a less opaque analogy, its like running 100 meters and saying that was your 200 time


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 16, 2020)

benthecuber said:


> ok jeez just thought it was funny


you can post it in the lucky funny scrambles thread, and just stop making useless threads.


----------



## Speedcubig account (Nov 17, 2020)

benthecuber said:


> ok jeez just thought it was funny


it was pretty funny


----------



## NintendoCuber (Nov 19, 2020)

B D2 R2 F' U2 F U2 L2 F' R2 B' D' R' U2 R2 F2 R B' D L R2

A nice scramble for Roux solvers


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 20, 2020)

NintendoCuber said:


> B D2 R2 F' U2 F U2 L2 F' R2 B' D' R' U2 R2 F2 R B' D L R2
> 
> A nice scramble for Roux solvers


Or Mehta solvers!

z // Inspection
L' U' r' U r // FB
E R2 U R' u R' U R u2 // 3QB
U2 F R F2 U2 F R' // EOLE
U2 L' U R2 U' L // 6CO
D R2 D' R2 U2 R2 D R2 D' R2 U2 // Lucky finish, 38 STM


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 20, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Or Mehta solvers!
> 
> z // Inspection
> L' U' r' U r // FB
> ...


@Devagio would like to see this.


----------



## TardySloth (Nov 20, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Or Mehta solvers!
> 
> z // Inspection
> L' U' r' U r // FB
> ...



But for Roux it is *really* good. I'm a noob and get 32 STM. @Fullstep 


```
y'                     // inspection
u' R' u' R u           // L block |  5h  5q  5s  5qs
R U R'U2 r U R2' U2' R // R block |  9h 12q  9s 12qs
l U L' U L U2' L'      // CMLL    |  7h  8q  7s  8qs
M U' M'                // EO      |  5h  5q  3s  3qs
U2 M' U2 M'            // LR      |  6h  8q  4s  6qs
U M2' U2 M2'           // L4E     |  6h 11q  4s  7qs
                       //         | 38h 49q 32s 41qs
```


----------



## Devagio (Nov 20, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> @Devagio would like to see this.


Ah Thanks for this!
B D2 R2 F' U2 F U2 L2 F' R2 B' D' R' U2 R2 F2 R B' D L R2 

z // inspection
U' L' B // FB (3/3)
U2 R u' R2 U' R // 3QB (6/9)
E R F U R' U' F' // EOLE (7/16)
R U' R U R2 S2 R U2 R' S2 // TDR (10/26)
U r' U' R' F R U r F R U' R' F' // ZBLL (13/39)

Great start, Bad algorithmic cases.


----------



## NintendoCuber (Nov 23, 2020)

I got this scramble while competing on cubers.io
L2 R2 U B2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 D U B R' D R B2 F' U R2 U2 R'
I got an 8.62 because of an easy cross and free F2L pair!


----------



## somecuber23 (Nov 24, 2020)

B L U B2 D2 R' F2 R' F' D2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 F2 L' 

someone can probably plan the first 3 pairs


----------



## NintendoCuber (Nov 25, 2020)

I just got 2 easy 2x2 scrambles:
F' R U F2 U2 F2 U' R' F'
R' F' U2 R F R U2 R' F'


----------



## NintendoCuber (Nov 26, 2020)

F D' F' U D2 R F2 L U' R2 F' U2 R2 L2 F B' R2 F D2 F L2 
easy xxcross


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 26, 2020)

now i have a weird scramble and solution to this and a rare 1 look on a 2x2 for me. It was a sub-5 which is kinda good (I average sub-6) but no excellent solve in my standards but not the less it was weird and dumb.

R2 F' R F U2 F U R U'

now what i saw was 2 CLL's on each layer on that 2x2.

The top one was normal Anti-Sune and the bottom one was a 2-gen L case (2 Corners flipped in an L case type of way)

Reconstruction

y' // Inspection
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U // CLL on top
x2 R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' // CLL on other layer

now there was a way to cancel 2 moves (the last move of each CLL) but i didnt think of it back then (it was 2 minutes ago). So this was the final solution and time (there was no video i was at a hotel and my dad was playing Assassins Creed Valhalla so thats why i didnt film 2x2 solves. I also didnt think i was gonna get a solution like this.

the time was 4.689
moves: 24
5.11836212 TPS
TBH, this was stupid


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 26, 2020)

2x2

U2 R' F R' F R U' R' F2 U R'


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 26, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 2x2
> 
> U2 R' F R' F R U' R' F2 U R'


That is lucky! My 2x2 is missing so tried on a 4x4 as 2x2 and got a 3.5


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 26, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> That is lucky! My 2x2 is missing so tried on a 4x4 as 2x2 and got a 3.5


I managed to one look on white and got a 1.36


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 26, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 2x2
> 
> U2 R' F R' F R U' R' F2 U R'


I got 1.30 first try (one looked)
Recon for those who don't see the easy solution:
y z L U' L2 U' L U L F' L' F (cancellation into CLL)


----------



## qwr (Nov 29, 2020)

2x2 F2 R' F' U F U R' U' F2 funny scramble


----------



## qwr (Nov 30, 2020)

R B U2 F' R2 B R2 U2 B D2 F U R D2 U' B' F D R
easy crosses


----------



## NintendoCuber (Nov 30, 2020)

Got another lucky 2x2 scramble:
R' F2 R U2 R F U F' U'

2 move first side into easy cll


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 1, 2020)

2x2 side already made R' F' U' F U F2 R' U2 F2. Ortega solvers, go crazy


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 1, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> 2x2 side already made R' F' U' F U F2 R' U2 F2. Ortega solvers, go crazy


thanks
3.30 just predicted oll


----------



## ProStar (Dec 1, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> 2x2 side already made R' F' U' F U F2 R' U2 F2. Ortega solvers, go crazy



1-looked, 1.53(I'm good at that PBL)


----------



## Scollier (Dec 1, 2020)

That scramble is pretty good, but have you tried this scramble?* F U R U' F R U2 R' U'*

It's a legitimate scramble, and its my current PB scramble as well, generated by CS timer.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 1, 2020)

Scollier said:


> That scramble is pretty good, but have you tried this scramble?* F U R U' F R U2 R' U'*
> 
> It's a legitimate scramble, and its my current PB scramble as well, generated by CS timer.



lol 0.40 keyboard


----------



## Scollier (Dec 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> lol 0.40 keyboard



lol Nice unofficial sub wr!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 1, 2020)

Scollier said:


> lol Nice unofficial sub wr!


 
Thanks, but considering it wasn't stackmat it doesn't really count for 2x2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 1, 2020)

Scollier said:


> That scramble is pretty good, but have you tried this scramble?* F U R U' F R U2 R' U'*
> 
> It's a legitimate scramble, and its my current PB scramble as well, generated by CS timer.


somehow I got 1.41 on stackmat when I have a .84 that was a seven mover as well(Niklas solution, stackmatted)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 1, 2020)

1.50

aww not even sub 1.50


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 1, 2020)

Scollier said:


> That scramble is pretty good, but have you tried this scramble?* F U R U' F R U2 R' U'*
> 
> It's a legitimate scramble, and its my current PB scramble as well, generated by CS timer.


0.588 stackmat

edit: typo


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 2, 2020)

1.96 2x2x3 PB!
D R2 U2 R2 D F2 U

Incredibly easy scramble with blocks all over.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 2, 2020)

while we're at 2x2x3
R2D2F2D


----------



## ProStar (Dec 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> 1.96 2x2x3 PB!
> D R2 U2 R2 D F2 U
> 
> Incredibly easy scramble with blocks all over.



1.40, cancelled into a PBL that solved the middle slice


----------



## NintendoCuber (Dec 3, 2020)

L' B2 D2 R2 B2 U' R B2 D2 F' B2 U2 D2 R' F L' U
easy xcross


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 3, 2020)

NintendoCuber said:


> L' B2 D2 R2 B2 U' R B2 D2 F' B2 U2 D2 R' F L' U
> easy xcross


petrus solvers would be very happy with that scramble


----------



## somecuber23 (Dec 3, 2020)

R' B U2 F2 R U D' B2 L D2 B L2 D2 F' R2 B L2 F D2 B2 U2

Enjoy planning ahead as far as you can with cross mostly out of the way


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 4, 2020)

This 2x2 scramble just shows how much luck is involved in 2x2 F2 U2 F R' F2 U2 F2 R' U'


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 4, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> This 2x2 scramble just shows how much luck is involved in 2x2 F2 U2 F R' F2 U2 F2 R' U'


.88 by me, a 2 gen 5 mover is pretty nice to get


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 4, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> .88 by me, a 2 gen 5 mover is pretty nice to get


6 mover


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 5, 2020)

got this 2x2 scrabble with a layer already solved, then an anti sune LL...
R F' R' U2 F' R' F2 U' R'
Edit: Got a second one 10 minutes later
F R2 F2 R' F2 R F2 R2 F' R


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 8, 2020)

B' L B U B U L' U l r' b pretty easy pyraminx scramble.


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 9, 2020)

I was doing a 3x3 session when this one popped up:
1. 13.27 U2 L' D2 L D' B' D B' F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 U F2

Bad execution though 
edit: this one too: R L B R2 D2 F' L B' U F' L2 F U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B2 D2 F'


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 9, 2020)

2x2 scramble: F2 U' R2 U R F' U R2 U

Super easy 2-gen solution that can be easily 1-looked



Spoiler: Solution



x2 y U' R2' U' R U' R' U2 R U2


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 9, 2020)

R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' F2 L F U' F R2 D2 B D' L' 

ok


----------



## ProStar (Dec 9, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' F2 L F U' F R2 D2 B D' L'
> 
> ok



lol 14.07


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 9, 2020)

Some reconstructions because I feel like it:


rubik2005 said:


> U2 L' D2 L D' B' D B' F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 U F2


D R F' L2 U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U R U' R' U' L U L' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // Nice Rotationless F2L (28,28)
U2 F R U R' U' F' U2 R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D U' // LL (23,50)


rubik2005 said:


> R L B R2 D2 F' L B' U F' L2 F U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B2 D2 F'


z2 L' F' L' U L' R B2 R' U' R U f' L f U L' U2 L R' U R U' y' R U' R' U R U R' // Almost Rotationless F2L (29/29)
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' D R' U R D' // LL (23,52)


fun at the joy said:


> R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 B' F2 L F U' F R2 D2 B D' L'


My attempt at being CN:
x' y2 U2 R F U2 F U' F' U' R' U R U' R U R2 U R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 S' U2 S // F2L (29,29)
U2 F U R U' R' F' U' R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' // LL (23,52)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 9, 2020)

Sorry for the double post, but here's a 1-slice CS for squan: (0,-1)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,3)/ (3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-1,-3)/ (1,0)/ (2,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (4,0)/ (4,-1)/


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 12, 2020)

lots of cross options here
U B' D' F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 U R2 D U2 L' R2 B' R2 F2 L


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 13, 2020)

L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 B' D2 U' F' L' U2 L' B F2 R2 U'

y
L2 F2 R2 D // xxcross


----------



## NintendoCuber (Dec 14, 2020)

Easy 2x2 scramble:
U2 F2 R' F U2 F2 R' F' R'
solve red


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 14, 2020)

NintendoCuber said:


> Easy 2x2 scramble:
> U2 F2 R' F U2 F2 R' F' R'
> solve red


1.03 stackmat first try


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 14, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 B' D2 U' F' L' U2 L' B F2 R2 U'
> 
> y
> L2 F2 R2 D // xxcross


If you do the 3rd and 4th pairs in a stupid order, then you can get a PLL skip.

y // Inspection
L2 F2 R2 D // XX-Cross
R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' U L U2 L' U L U' L' // F2L
r' U2 R U R' U R // Finish in 26


----------



## trangium (Dec 14, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 F2 L2 B' D2 U' F' L' U2 L' B F2 R2 U'
> 
> y
> L2 F2 R2 D // xxcross



You can also make it into an xxxcross + free pair with some keyhole magic:
y L2 F2 R2 D' // pseudo-xxcross (4/4)
U2 L U L' U' L U L' D2 // 3rd pair (9/13)
L' U' L' // F2L in 16 moves! (3/16)
F R U R' U' F' // This is going great! (6/22)
R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 // Of course you had to ruin it. Come on, the PLL is half of the entire solve! (22/44)


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 14, 2020)

D2 F2 U B2 R2 D L2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 L F2 U F' D2 R' D' L U'

4 move x-cross on white


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

L F' R' U' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R B2 R' U B R' U'
white cross


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> L F' R' U' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R B2 R' U B R' U'
> white cross


It doesn't look particularly easy to me


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> It doesn't look particularly easy to me


hmmm i got xcross and ll skip


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> hmmm i got xcross and ll skip


wow, what was your solution?
I got bad cross, decent F2l, bad OLL, and Vperm


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

hmm gimme a sec
misscramble


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 15, 2020)

U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'

Easy 2x2 scramble, 1 move into super easy CLL


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
> 
> Easy 2x2 scramble, 1 move into super easy CLL


wow


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
> 
> Easy 2x2 scramble, 1 move into super easy CLL


Not a great cll rly. You do the alg with x' rotation for that case, right?
EDIT: found this 2x2 scramble F R' U R' U' F U' R2 U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 16, 2020)

D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U B D' R' D2 L' D' U' R' F' U


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 16, 2020)

Nice petrus 222 on w/b/r
B' D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L D' B U' R' B' D' R2


----------



## NintendoCuber (Dec 16, 2020)

Easy xcross
B L2 D L F2 B' L B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 B2 R2 U L2 U R2 B


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Dec 16, 2020)

Dang hard scramble:
U2 L2 U R2 L F2 R L' U2 R' D2 R D2 R U2 L R' F2 L' R2 U' L2 U2 R'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 16, 2020)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Dang hard scramble:
> U2 L2 U R2 L F2 R L' U2 R' D2 R D2 R U2 L R' F2 L' R2 U' L2 U2 R'


I was really confused for a second.


----------



## somecuber23 (Dec 18, 2020)

Got a new pb today (7.68) with this beauty

F2 U2 R2 F D2 F' L2 F' U2 F' L2 U B L F2 L2 F2 D R2 F2


----------



## qwr (Dec 18, 2020)

easy white cross and f2l pair
F D2 F' R2 B2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' R F' R' F' D B U' F'


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2020)

qwr said:


> easy white cross and f2l pair
> F D2 F' R2 B2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' R F' R' F' D B U' F'



9.83


----------



## qwr (Dec 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 9.83


oh my noob cross solution was z2 F R' U F' L2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 9.83


I like how you rotated to fill a front slot and not use F moves and then used B moves to solve a pair in the back instead of rotating.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I like how you rotated to fill a front slot



That's because it made the second pair easier



DNF_Cuber said:


> then used B moves to solve a pair in the back instead of rotating.



It's really fast and more done like x' L' U L U'


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 19, 2020)

SQ1:
(-2,6)/ (0,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (-1,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

easy xcross and free pair
L B D R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 B D L' B R2 D' R
xcross on white z2 F' L' B' U' R2


----------



## Cuberstache (Dec 19, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> easy xcross and free pair
> L B D R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 B D L' B R2 D' R


6.05 first try wow

z2 F' L' B' U' R2 // XCross
L' U2 L // 2nd Pair
U' R U' R2' U R // 3rd Pair
U' R U' R' U2 F' U' F // 4th Pair
U2 l' U' L U R U' r' F // ZBLL

31 moves lol


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> 6.05 first try wow
> 
> z2 F' L' B' U' R2 // XCross
> L' U2 L // 2nd Pair
> ...


wow nice solve i think i got 8/9


----------



## ProStar (Dec 19, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> easy xcross and free pair
> L B D R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 B D L' B R2 D' R
> xcross on white z2 F' L' B' U' R2



Lol that's just not fair, 8.19 first try


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 19, 2020)

R' F' R2 F' R' F R F R2


Spoiler: Solution



z' y U' L U' L' U L U


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 20, 2020)

R' B R' B R L R L' B
skewb. If you solve yellow right, you can get hedge OLL and L4C skip


----------



## ProStar (Dec 20, 2020)

D' L' R2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 F2 L' B' L2 F D' B L'

Yup. If you do it HK style you have another free pair and a couple easy ones

11.78; 13.62 with straight HK


----------



## ProStar (Dec 20, 2020)

L U' R' D2 R' D2 B2 L U2 R' F2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 L' F U' L' F2

Yup. (2.0) These happened 3 solves apart

14.37


----------



## ProStar (Dec 20, 2020)

D2 L2 F2 L B2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 L F2 D' B2 U' F L2 B L2 D R'

Yup. (3.0) This happened 3 solves apart from the other

17.03 cause I'm bad at LL. I did plan 2 pairs though


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> D' L' R2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 F2 L' B' L2 F D' B L'
> 
> Yup. If you do it HK style you have another free pair and a couple easy ones
> 
> 11.78; 13.62 with straight HK


11.34


ProStar said:


> L U' R' D2 R' D2 B2 L U2 R' F2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 L' F U' L' F2
> 
> Yup. (2.0) These happened 3 solves apart
> 
> 14.37





ProStar said:


> D2 L2 F2 L B2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 L F2 D' B2 U' F L2 B L2 D R'
> 
> Yup. (3.0) This happened 3 solves apart from the other
> 
> 17.03 cause I'm bad at LL. I did plan 2 pairs though


I got 17s on both of these because I can’t turn.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> D' L' R2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 F2 L' B' L2 F D' B L'
> 
> Yup. If you do it HK style you have another free pair and a couple easy ones
> 
> 11.78; 13.62 with straight HK


11.62


ProStar said:


> L U' R' D2 R' D2 B2 L U2 R' F2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 L' F U' L' F2
> 
> Yup. (2.0) These happened 3 solves apart
> 
> 14.37


11.17


ProStar said:


> D2 L2 F2 L B2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 L F2 D' B2 U' F L2 B L2 D R'
> 
> Yup. (3.0) This happened 3 solves apart from the other
> 
> 17.03 cause I'm bad at LL. I did plan 2 pairs though


14.30


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Dec 21, 2020)

Easiest XCross on green
L B2 L2 F2 L' U2 B2 L D2 F2 L F' D' F D' R2 U' L B


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> Easiest XCross on green
> L B2 L2 F2 L' U2 B2 L D2 F2 L F' D' F D' R2 U' L B


6.01 first try


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 21, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> 6.01 first try


sub 6 is possible on this scramble lol.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> sub 6 is possible on this scramble lol.


If i can get sub 7, then owen or micah could get like sub-wr


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 21, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> If i can get sub 7, then owen or micah could get like sub-wr


i dont think they can get sub 4, maybe feliks with this scramble or max park can get sub 5, and own and micah will get sub 6. you can prove me wrong tho.


----------



## danbo (Dec 21, 2020)

[QUOTE = "Davepencilguin, הודעה: 17287, חבר: 510"]
האם אי פעם זכית לטרוף של מזל באמת, שם אתה מתחיל עם קוביה חצי פתורה?

קיבלתי את הקשקוש הזה לטיימר JNetCube בטופס 2x2x2:
L B2 DL D2 L 'DF' U 'R F2 D B2 U' F 'LDF' U2 R2 BR 'B2 U' F2




למישהו יש כאלה?
[/ציטוט]
זה ערבוב לא יעיל


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

danbo said:


> [QUOTE = "Davepencilguin, הודעה: 17287, חבר: 510"]
> האם אי פעם זכית לטרוף של מזל באמת, שם אתה מתחיל עם קוביה חצי פתורה?
> 
> קיבלתי את הקשקוש הזה לטיימר JNetCube בטופס 2x2x2:
> ...


זה מש7 200


----------



## ProStar (Dec 21, 2020)

danbo said:


> [QUOTE = "Davepencilguin, הודעה: 17287, חבר: 510"]
> האם אי פעם זכית לטרוף של מזל באמת, שם אתה מתחיל עם קוביה חצי פתורה?
> 
> קיבלתי את הקשקוש הזה לטיימר JNetCube בטופס 2x2x2:
> ...


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 21, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> sub 6 is possible on this scramble lol.


Same with every scramble...


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Same with every scramble...


Not if my noncuber relative mixes it for so long it becomes impossible!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> D2 L2 F2 L B2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 L F2 D' B2 U' F L2 B L2 D R'
> 
> Yup. (3.0) This happened 3 solves apart from the other
> 
> 17.03 cause I'm bad at LL. I did plan 2 pairs though


I don't see the solution for this one


DNF_Cuber said:


> Not if my noncuber relative mixes it for so long it becomes impossible!


ever actually happened?


----------



## ProStar (Dec 21, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> I don't see the solution for this one



Yellow


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yellow


Still don't see it. I'm probably just being really blind, but nothing


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Still don't see it. I'm probably just being really blind, but nothing


y
D R'


----------



## ProStar (Dec 21, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Still don't see it. I'm probably just being really blind, but nothing





*Y E L L O W*


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> View attachment 14315
> 
> *Y E L L O W*


No, I see that, just not the extension


----------



## danbo (Dec 21, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> זה מש7 200


??


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

danbo said:


> ??


הפוסט הזה הוא משנת 2007


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 21, 2020)

U2 D F2 L2 D L D F U2 D2 F2 D2 F' U2 F D2 L2 F' D'


Spoiler: Nice X-Cross



x2 y U' R U2 L2 D2


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> U2 D F2 L2 D L D F U2 D2 F2 D2 F' U2 F D2 L2 F' D'
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nice X-Cross
> ...


Nice! I saw the other one and was like, that doesn't work?!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 23, 2020)

This CStimer scramble seems really short
L2 F R2 B2 R2 D' B2 R B' D' L' U F D'


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 23, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> This CStimer scramble seems really short
> L2 F R2 B2 R2 D' B2 R B' D' L' U F D'


for 3x3?!
That's ridiculous. 2 free pairs
first try 4.98 and second 5.76


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 23, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> for 3x3?!


Yep. Not that great for any of the methods I know though.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 23, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Yep. Not that great for any of the methods I know though.


Ummm look at my post. I edited it


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 23, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> That's ridiculous. 2 free pairs
> first try 4.98 and second 5.76


What cross color?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 23, 2020)

white








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 23, 2020)

2x2 four mover (super easy PBL case)

F U2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 R'

*WTF LMAO.*

i got 0.80 on this scramble tho, i locked up a bit 
a pro could probably get sub 0.7 on this scramble


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 23, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> 2x2 four mover (super easy PBL case)
> 
> F U2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 R'
> 
> ...


Nice. I got .96 because I cant pick up the cube or do half turns.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 23, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> 2x2 four mover (super easy PBL case)
> 
> F U2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 R'
> 
> ...



0.32 keyboard 

I'm bad at stackmat, but 0.78


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 0.32 keyboard
> 
> I'm bad at stackmat, but 0.78


Keyboard doesn't count lol

Was that your first stackmat attempt? My 0.8 was first try


----------



## ProStar (Dec 23, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Keyboard doesn't count lol
> 
> Was that your first stackmat attempt? My 0.8 was first try



Yeah, I know keyboard doesn't really count for 2x2. It was my PB though. That was my first stackmat, 0.78



BenChristman1 said:


> U2 D F2 L2 D L D F U2 D2 F2 D2 F' U2 F D2 L2 F' D'
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nice X-Cross
> ...



11.62 pog


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 24, 2020)

New clock PB 8.06, very easy cross groups
UR4+ DR0+ DL4- UL2- U4+ R3+ D4+ L6+ ALL2+ y2 U4+ R5+ D5+ L5+ ALL3+ DR DL


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 24, 2020)

ez yellow cross
B2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 U L2 F2 R' B' R' D' L' R2 U2 L' U2

EDIT:
wat
D2 R2 D B2 F2 D L2 R2 U B2 D F D B' R D' L2 B F2 R' U
(same session)


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 27, 2020)

lol why do i keep getting stupid 2x2 scrambles

R' F' R U F R2 F' R' U'

I got 0.62 first try


----------



## danbo (Dec 27, 2020)

[QUOTE = "אלכס דייוויסון, פוסט: 1409281, חבר: 55877"]
חחח למה אני ממשיכה לטרוף 2x2 טיפשים

R 'F' RUF R2 F 'R' U '

קיבלתי 0.62 ניסיון ראשון
[/ציטוט]
זה השיא 0.59


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 27, 2020)

UR0+ DR2+ DL5- UL3+ U0+ R2- D0+ L2+ ALL1- y2 U1+ R2- D2- L1+ ALL5- DR UL
13.82 clock PB on this great scramble


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 4, 2021)

Mehta FB on this insane
R2 B' L2 U2 L F' U' B R B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 U


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 4, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Mehta FB on this insane
> R2 B' L2 U2 L F' U' B R B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 U


also you can do a 1 move line for YruRU


----------



## Cuberstache (Jan 4, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Mehta FB on this insane
> R2 B' L2 U2 L F' U' B R B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 U


Mehta

x2 y' // Inspection
E F2 L // FB (3/3)
U' R2 U' R u2 R // 3QB (6/9)
S' U S u' R' U' R // EOLE (7/16)
U2 R2 U2 R2 // DCAL (4/20)
U2 R' U2 R U R' D R' U' R (U2 D') R // CDRLL (12/32)
u' M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // L5EP (8/40)

YruRU

x' z' // Inspection
F' U f // CPLine (3/3)
u R2 u2 U' R E r // pEO Ext. (7/10)
U' r U r' U' M' U r // EO (8/18)
R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' r2 R // Fancy Stuff (8/26)
U R U R' U R U' R' // F2L (8/34)
U R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' // 2GLL (14/48)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 5, 2021)

R2 F2 R' F' U F2 U' F R' 2x2 I kid you not this is a real scramble that I got from csTimer.


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 5, 2021)

R2 U2 B' L2 U2 B2 F' U2 B2 F2 L' F' U R F' L' F R' its an easy oll into a PLL skip, i got this on one of my solves, and it turned into my PB!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 5, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> R2 F2 R' F' U F2 U' F R' 2x2 I kid you not this is a real scramble that I got from csTimer.


I mean it's not that few moves.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 5, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I mean it's not that few moves.


yes, but it's a very easy and fast execution for someone who uses ortega. My new pb


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 5, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> yes, but it's a very easy and fast execution for someone who uses ortega. My new pb


what was your time?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 5, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> what was your time?


1.60. Had to regrip for the auf


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 5, 2021)

2:34.81 5CF PB by almost 7 seconds

R2 F' R Bw Fw2 Dw' Rw D' Dw2 Uw2 L2 Uw U' R' Bw Fw U2 B2 L' Lw' Uw' B2 Dw' Fw' Dw' B2 Fw' F2 L' Lw R F' Lw Bw2 L2 F U Rw' Fw' D Dw2 U' R2 F' L Rw Fw' F' L F Rw' Dw' L2 Dw2 R Dw' Fw' Dw' U B

this happened in a comp too.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 5, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> 2:34.81 5CF PB by almost 7 seconds
> 
> R2 F' R Bw Fw2 Dw' Rw D' Dw2 Uw2 L2 Uw U' R' Bw Fw U2 B2 L' Lw' Uw' B2 Dw' Fw' Dw' B2 Fw' F2 L' Lw R F' Lw Bw2 L2 F U Rw' Fw' D Dw2 U' R2 F' L Rw Fw' F' L F Rw' Dw' L2 Dw2 R Dw' Fw' Dw' U B
> 
> this happened in a comp too.


That's not a lucky / funny / hard / weird scramble, it's just a normal 5x5 scramble.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 5, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> That's not a lucky / funny / hard / weird scramble, it's just a normal 5x5 scramble.


Meh, PB is good. I catagorize it as a Lucky scramble.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 5, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> Meh, PB is good. I catagorize it as a Lucky scramble.


You also posted it in the Accomplishment Thread as well, which is against the Forum Rules:

*b. Excessive Cross-posting*
A cross-post is the posting of an article/thought/idea to more than one sub-forum/topic at a time, typically by copying and pasting a post to duplicate it across the forum. There are times when it is appropriate (e.g. Posting a comparison video of two puzzles in the two corresponding threads in the Puzzle Review subforum), but most of the time it is inappropriate. Threads should never be posted twice. If you are unsure whether a post should be posted in two separate threads, ask a moderator before you post.


----------



## LukasCubes (Jan 5, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> You also posted it in the Accomplishment Thread as well, which is against the Forum Rules:
> 
> *b. Excessive Cross-posting*
> A cross-post is the posting of an article/thought/idea to more than one sub-forum/topic at a time, typically by copying and pasting a post to duplicate it across the forum. There are times when it is appropriate (e.g. Posting a comparison video of two puzzles in the two corresponding threads in the Puzzle Review subforum), but most of the time it is inappropriate. Threads should never be posted twice. If you are unsure whether a post should be posted in two separate threads, ask a moderator before you post.


Uh ok I guess i will try not to do that again


----------



## NintendoCuber (Jan 5, 2021)

I found a VERY easy Pyraminx scramble, one side is solved:
L B U' L U' L' U' B' l


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 9, 2021)

kinda weird scramble and also pretty lucky too if done right.

3x3: F2 B' D' B' R' B' U' B L' D2 F U2 D2 R2 F' B2 D2 F L2


----------



## vidcapper (Jan 10, 2021)

Just had a really lucky 2x2 scramble (CS Timer).

U' F2 R2 F' U' R F' U F' U'

First I've had a layer fully solved - unfortunately I was so surprised I couldn't turn it into a PB.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 12, 2021)

F R' U R2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 B' D2 U L R' B2
yellow cross


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jan 12, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> F R' U R2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 B' D2 U L R' B2
> yellow cross


8.71 full step


----------



## NintendoCuber (Jan 19, 2021)

I got this randomly on cstimer for squan, HOW DID THIS HAPPEN, a pb of 3.34
(0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (6,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,0)


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 19, 2021)

NintendoCuber said:


> I got this randomly on cstimer for squan, HOW DID THIS HAPPEN, a pb of 3.34
> (0,-1)/ (0,3)/ (6,3)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,0)


woaj nice 6-slicer


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 26, 2021)

F' R2 D2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 F D2 F L' D F L2 U B L2 D U

triple xcross anyone?


----------



## NintendoCuber (Jan 27, 2021)

Got a PB for Skewb with this scramble, time was 1.80
L B L' U L U' B L'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> F' R2 D2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 F D2 F L' D F L2 U B L2 D U
> 
> triple xcross anyone?


I’m probably stupid, but I don’t see anything special...


----------



## PCCuber (Jan 27, 2021)

I swear I just got this so easy scramble. 
U2 R U' R F2 R' U R' U' 
I only got a 2.296 on it, still my PB though. It is real.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 27, 2021)

nice!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 27, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I’m probably stupid, but I don’t see anything special...


Yellow side can result in a triple xcrosss


----------



## ProStar (Jan 27, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Yellow side can result in a triple xcrosss



Recon?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 27, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Recon?


Can't remember what I did

But the best f2l I can think of is:

U' B' L' B L B2 L2 R F' R' U F R U2 R2 U2 R L' U' L2 F' L' F


----------



## qT Tp (Jan 28, 2021)

D' B2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 U R L2 B2 R' U2 B' R' D B2 U

x2 F r' U2 M' //2X2X3 (4/4)
U' F' U2 F' // Triple X-cross (4/8)
U R U R' d' L' U2 L U' L F' L' F //F2L (13/21)
Y-perm //PLL (17/38)
U //AUF (1/39)


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 30, 2021)

I got a scramble while solving 3x3. 
D' U2 F U2 B' D2 B R2 F' D2 B2 R2 D2 L' B F' L' U' L B2 D

For this I thought to do another way of solving a 3x3 - Beginners method (but i solved the corners first then the cross), and it actually worked lol i got a 23.121


----------



## superkitkat106 (Jan 30, 2021)

I just got 3 oll skips in 8 solves. 2 of them were in a row.


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 30, 2021)

HOLY ****

D' L2 B U2 B2 L' D2 B' D R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 D

this should've been a PB, but it was 2 seconds slower at 18.99 seconds, lol

at f2l i finished at 9 seconds, normally i finish in 18 seconds


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 30, 2021)

F2 R' D2 B2 D B2 L2 D L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U L F U' L' U2 F R

I solved it in 14.337 seconds with Nperm as pll.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 30, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> HOLY ****
> 
> D' L2 B U2 B2 L' D2 B' D R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 D
> 
> ...



z2 U' R U' R U' R' U R U R' U' l U2 l' // ALMOST 2X2X3
y' R U' R2 F R y' R U R' // F2L-1
U R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R // JABARI ORIENTED LAST SLOT
y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL

Petrus. Had to look up the last slot trick


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 1, 2021)

U2 L U2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R F' D L F2 L2 D2 B' R' U'

Hold your cross color on the right if you're not CN. I planned out 2 pairs in inspection, but the LL was trash, so I got an 11.


----------



## minxer293 (Feb 3, 2021)

1.73 on this dumb scrambles from CSTimer (pyra btw) U' R' U' R' B' R' B U' l' b It's bad cuz I locked up


----------



## minxer293 (Feb 3, 2021)

PCCuber said:


> I swear I just got this so easy scramble.
> U2 R U' R F2 R' U R' U'
> I only got a 2.296 on it, still my PB though. It is real.
> View attachment 14644


1.30


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 6, 2021)

3x3
F2 B R' L F R' F' U' B U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R B2 R2 L'


----------



## DLSdufer (Feb 8, 2021)

Wow, 2x2x2
R F' U' F U2 F R2 F' U'

I got a 2.105

Literally on CSTimer and auto generate. It think it was a EG!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 8, 2021)

DLSdufer said:


> Wow, 2x2x2
> R F' U' F U2 F R2 F' U'
> 
> I got a 2.105
> ...


actually that is a CLL. I got 1.14 (LOL slow)


----------



## Silky (Feb 8, 2021)

B2 U2 B2 D2 B U2 B' R U R' U' B R' B' L2 F2 B2 U R2 F2 U' F2 B2 U2 B'
@Athefre Feel like this is a sick scramble for A3 stuff. Love to see your solution.


----------



## Athefre (Feb 9, 2021)

Silky said:


> B2 U2 B2 D2 B U2 B' R U R' U' B R' B' L2 F2 B2 U R2 F2 U' F2 B2 U2 B'
> @Athefre Feel like this is a sick scramble for A3 stuff. Love to see your solution.



Yeah, cool scramble. Many possibilities. In a real solve, it would be something like this. A kind of hybrid Roux+MI3:

*F2B/F2L-1E:* y' F2 l2 U2 F U' F R U' L
*ACMLL:* L U' R' U L' U' F2 R U2 L'
*L5E:* U' M' U' M U M' U

The above solution creates a pseudo 1x2x3 on the left. ACMLL corrects the left block while solving the corners.

For slow solving, maybe:

*F2B/F2L-1E:* y' F2 l2 U2 F2 U2 L
*AMCLL:* L' U2 L U' R' F2 R F' U' x
*L5E:* U M U2 M' U2 M U' M'

Similar solution here. Except, in addition to the same pseudo left block, the right side block is also pseudo with a flipped pair.


----------



## JKS (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm REALLY bad at skewb and 2x2. Any tips?


----------



## Silky (Feb 12, 2021)

I may have recently got the luckiest Roux scramble of all time. I believe I had a 6 move FB and than a second block and cll skip.. I didn't save the clip and don't have the scramble.. I guess you'll have to take my word on it but it was truly insane..


----------



## qwr (Feb 12, 2021)

Silky said:


> I may have recently got the luckiest Roux scramble of all time. I believe I had a 6 move FB and than a second block and cll skip.. I didn't save the clip and don't have the scramble.. I guess you'll have to take my word on it but it was truly insane..


useless post


----------



## Silky (Feb 12, 2021)

qwr said:


> useless post


Useless comment


----------



## qwr (Feb 12, 2021)

Silky said:


> Useless comment


made it into your signature I see
so wasn't useless


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 12, 2021)

Scramble: U2 B' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 R D' F' R' B R F'

Super weird scramble. 

I could find good CFOP starts, good Roux starts and also a decent scramble for 3-style sighted execution.


----------



## LukasCubes (Feb 12, 2021)

Try Waterman with this scramble

F' R D R2 D2 U' L2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 U' B F U' L R' D' L'


----------



## Silky (Feb 12, 2021)

qwr said:


> made it into your signature I see
> so wasn't useless


Uselessness is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 21, 2021)

Luckiest 3x3 scramble I have ever gotten. 3 move Xcross on yellow and if you do what I did where I accidentally did a U after cross and rotate, do RG pair, then OG pair, and BR pair last you get OLL skip.


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 21, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> Luckiest 3x3 scramble I have ever gotten. 3 move Xcross on yellow and if you do what I did where I accidentally did a U after cross and rotate, do RG pair, then OG pair, and BR pair last you get OLL skip.


Nice! Was that on the Rubik's app?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 21, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Nice! Was that on the Rubik's app?



Thanks. It was on FiveTimer


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 22, 2021)

This 5x5 scramble has 2 edges already solved. I didn't try to preserve them, but I just thought that that was very rare and weird.

L2 B2 R' U R Rw Lw Uw2 Lw' R F B Dw Lw Dw' L2 Dw Fw Rw Bw2 D2 F2 Dw2 Fw2 Uw2 R Lw2 Rw' Dw2 B2 R' L D' F Bw' Fw B2 U Fw' Rw2 D' F' R' L Dw2 Uw Rw2 F' Bw R B2 Uw Fw Dw2 D2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 Fw' U


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 22, 2021)

I got an 8 on this scramble. Two slice moves to an Xcross, two three move inserts form, and PLL is a U perm.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 22, 2021)

@Athefre would love to continue this one:

B L2 U' R' B D' F2 D F L' B2 L2 F2 B2 U R2 D B2 L2 U' L2

x2 R U' B2 D2 B //FB


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 23, 2021)

R F2 D' F R' D B2 L' D R2 F2 U R2 D' F2 B2 D

XXX-Cross in 8 moves.

Also optimized Roux solution in 26 moves.


----------



## Athefre (Feb 23, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> @Athefre would love to continue this one:
> 
> B L2 U' R' B D' F2 D F L' B2 L2 F2 B2 U R2 D B2 L2 U' L2
> 
> x2 R U' B2 D2 B //FB



I chose to go with an MI3 solve.

FB: x2 R U' B2 D2 B
2x2x2: U' r' U' R U M' U2 F R F'
CLL+1: r2 D' r U r' D r2 U' r' U' r
L3E: U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2
Undo transformation: U r U' r'

A mostly realistic solve once recognition for transformation stuff is good.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 28, 2021)

D2 B2 U2 R U2 F2 L F2 L D2 L U2 D' B U F' U' B' F2 R'

Really nice scramble, but the last layer that I got sucked.


----------



## Lava_Castle (Feb 28, 2021)

Davepencilguin said:


> Have you ever gotten a REALLY lucky scramble, where you start with a semi-solved cube?
> 
> I got this scramble for the 2x2x2 form JNetCube timer:
> L B2 D L D2 L' D F' U' R F2 D B2 U' F' L D F' U2 R2 B R' B2 U' F2
> ...


My luckiest 2x2 Scramble (4.08) is this:
R' U' R2 F R2 F' R' U R U' R' (Orange Base)

Solve: 
Bottom Face: (R U R' U') x2
OLL: F' (R U R' U') R' F R
Anyone tried?


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 5, 2021)

Pretty bad cross for white
L' D R' F' R' B U2 L F U2 F2 D R2 U2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 5, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Pretty bad cross for white
> L' D R' F' R' B U2 L F U2 F2 D R2 U2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D


...and this is why everybody should be at least dual CN.


----------



## qwr (Mar 5, 2021)

interesting looking cross patterns all over the cube
D' L2 U2 L' F L' U' B U B2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 F B2 R2 F


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 5, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Pretty bad cross for white
> L' D R' F' R' B U2 L F U2 F2 D R2 U2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D



Not so bad after all:
L' R' F' U' B' L R S2 D // 9 - EO Cross
R U L' U2 R' // 5/14 - F2L #1
L U2 D L' U2 L2 U' L' D' // 9/23 - F2L #2+#3 + 4th pair
U L' U' L' D L' U' L D' L U2 L U // 13/36 - Not so good for speed…

More realistic:
z2 R L' F' D' B' R D2 L D // 9 - EO 2x2x2
L2 U2 D L D' // Cross (almost)
U L' U2 L2 // 9/18 - F2L #2
R' U R U L // 5/23 - F2L #3
R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R // 7/30 - F2L #4
y r U2' R2' F R F' R U2' r' // 9/39 - COLL


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 6, 2021)

A gift by qqTimer :
U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 U L' D' L' B' R' D2 B' U L2 U2


----------



## qwr (Mar 7, 2021)

more 2 move crosses. are these really that common?
R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L F' R' B D' U2 R' B' D' F
B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 R B' R2 B' D' U2 R2 B D


----------



## qwr (Mar 8, 2021)

another 2 move cross. that's three in the past 35ish solves

D R2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 F' R' U' L' U2 F' R' F' D2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 8, 2021)

R' D2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 U L2 D' L2 B2 L' F2 D2 L' B F L U' R'

z2//Inspection D2 F D R' F' R U L D2 //p223
U R2 U R' U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' //EOL2E+6CO
R2 S R2 S' R2 U2 R2 //APDR
D U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' //PLL

42 ETM

@qwr's scramble

z2 //inspection
R' F2 //Cross
U2 F U F2 U' F //Pair
U' F' L F L' U2 f' L' f //pair
F2 R' F' R U2 f R f' //Pair
U' F' L' U' L //ZBLS
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //OLL
U R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R U2 //PLL

51 ETM


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 9, 2021)

This is the next scramble from @carcass's last post in the Mehta Example Solve thread.

B2 U L2 D' F2 D B2 R2 U' L2 B U' B2 R D2 L' B F L' R2



Spoiler: EO Pseudo 2x2x3 in 11 moves



z2 y' D2 R U' F2 f R' f' U R U' R'



There's probably something even better on this scramble. Anybody else see anything?


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 9, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> There's probably something even better on this scramble. Anybody else see anything?


x2 D2 U' R2 U B L U2 L' U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' D // F2L in 17 HTM


----------



## seungju choi (Mar 13, 2021)

2x2



R' F' U2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' U2 F' R



F U' F' R2 F U2 F U2 R2



U R2 F' U' R' U2 F R F2



F U F2 U' F U F R' F



U' R2 F' R2 F' R' U' R' F'



F U' R' U F U F2 U' F'



U2 F' R' F' R F2 R' F2 R' 



F2 R U F2 R' U R' U2 R' U' 



R2 U' R' U F2 R' U2 R2 U' 



F' R2 F' R' U2 F2 R' F2 R2 



U' F2 U F' R2 U F' R' F'



R2 U' R' U' F' U' R2 F' U R' U'



R2 U' R F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' 



R F' R' U R' U' F U R U R



U R2 U2 R' U' F R2 F2 R'



R' F U' R U2 R' U F' R'



3x3



-CFOP



R2 U' F B L2 D' L F' L2 B2 D L2 D F2 R2 D R2 B2 U L2 B



L' B' D2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 F' R' D' R F2 L F2 R2 F' D'



R' B2 L D R' D L' F D' R' U2 R' F' D2 U' F U' F2 D2 F2 B D R2 U2 L



L2 U2 B F R2 U2 F2 D' L B L B D2 L2 F L'



B' U' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' B2 U F2 L2 U2 L B2 D R F R2 B'



D2 U' B' U F2 R' D2 U' B' R U R U' D2 R' D L2 F R' U' B2 U2 D2 B D



L2 D' F2 L2 R2 D B2 U' R2 F2 B D F2 U' L' D2 R' D B' U



R D' R D2 B2 D2 R B2 L' R' F D2 F R' F' L'



F' D' F2 U B L' B' U' B F2 R2 U' R2 U F2 D F2 B2 L2 B2



F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 U F' D2 R2 D F' L' R D L2 R'



L2 B2 D2 R2 D' U L2 F2 U L2 B U' R2 B' L F D2 F'



D' L2 U2 F' U2 F L2 B2 D2 B L2 U2 F2 R' F' L F2 D' R



F' R2 F2 L F U F' R' U F2 D2 R2 L' F2 L' U2 L2 F2 D2 B2



F2 D2 R' L' U2 D F' R' F2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 D



U R' U' B' U L2 U2 R' F2 B D2 F' B2 U2 L2 B R2 D2



F L' D2 R D2 R U2 R' D2 L U2 F' L2 F2 R B' U' L' 



B2 D F2 D F2 R2 D R2 F2 D F2 R' B2 L' U2 F' L U L U L



D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L' D2 B2 F2 L2 R F2 B' L2 R' B' D B R2 F' L2



U B U F2 R' F2 R B R' F2 B2 R' F2 L F2 R' F2 L U2 L



F U R F2 R2 D B' L' U R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U L2 U'



R2 F' L2 D F2 U' B' U R2 U' F2 D L2 U B L2 U' B U B2 U



R L' F' D F L F R2 D2 R' U2 D2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 R F



R U B2 L' U2 R' L' B' U L2 U B2 D' B2 D L2 U2 R2 B2



D2 U2 B2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F' L D' L2 F' L U2



F2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 U L2 R D2 R D2 U2 B' R U R2



L' U R2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 R2 B' D' R2 U2 F2 L F L



B D2 F' D2 L2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 L' U B F2 U F2





-Roux



B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U' L B' U B L U' L2 U'



B2 U L B' L' U' D B D2 B2 R2 D F2 B2 U' L2 U'



F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 B' U' F L' F U L U F2



BU'R B' L2B DBL F2 R2 B L2 U2 F' B2 R2 D2



D R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 F U F2 L U2 B L2 F' L'





-others



D2 F' L2 F U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' L D U' F' D F L2 U R2



B2 R U2 R2 B2 R D2 F' D F' L' D2 B L B2 U'



L' U2 R' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L' B2 D' U B' R2 U B F' U2 B'



4x4



D2 R' B' R2 D' U2 F' R' U' D L2 R D U R' B' L2 D2 L B L R2 F2 B2 D2 U2 R D F B' D2 F B2 Fw2 Uw' B U2 D F R



U' R2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 D' B R2 D B R2 F' R F2 R Uw2 L U' D2 R F2 Rw2 U L2 Fw2 R B2 F2 Fw' L R2 D' Rw2 B' U Uw Fw L U Fw2



5x5~7x7



Megaminx



Skweb



U' B L R' U' R U B



B' L' B R' U R L B



L' R B' L R L' B R



SQ-1



(0,-4) / (0,3) / (3,3) / (-2,-5) / (-4,-1) / (-5,0)



(0,2) / (4,4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-1) / (0,-3) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,0) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (-2,0) /



Pyraminx



R' B' L' B L' R' L R u'



U L R L' U' B' R' B l' b



B' R' B L' B L R B'


Clock



UR3- DR2- DL2- UL5- U2+ R6+ D5+ L3- ALL2- y2 U0+ R3- D0+ L0+ ALL2+ DL UL



3BLD



R2 F' L2 U L2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 U' L2 F' R B' U' F' L U2 Fw' Uw'



D' B2 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 U B2 U2 R2 B L F' R2 D2 B' L R' F' U Rw2 Uw



B2 L R2 F2 D L2 D B2 L2 D U' R2 F L D2 F' R D2 F Rw2 



L2 D2 B L2 U2 F' L2 B' F2 D U L' U L' B' F2 D' U' Rw' Uw2

4BLD



5BLD



FMC



R' U' F L2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 D' B L2 U' R B2 U' R' B2 R' U' F



R' U' F L B D B D R' L D F2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 B R' U' F



R' U' F L2 F' D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B R2 B2 L' R U' R' B L2 R' D' L' R' U' F


I collected many scrambles in Korea cube comunity


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Mar 13, 2021)

I COMPLETELY and UTTERLY screwed up this amazing scramble with a 19.52 (for reference, I average low 18)

R2 L' F' L2 B' U' F R B F2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D B2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 13, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> I COMPLETELY and UTTERLY screwed up this amazing scramble with a 19.52 (for reference, I average low 18)
> 
> R2 L' F' L2 B' U' F R B F2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D B2


It's not _That_ Good. I got a 15 and I average 15, but maybe if I was better CN I would have gotten a good solve.


----------



## minxer293 (Mar 14, 2021)

I found this from CSTimer, dk if it's lucky but it looks lucky  (I suck at 3x3)

U' F2 R' U B R' B' D L' B2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 U'


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 17, 2021)

B' F2 R2 D' F2 U B2 F2 D R2 U F2 U' L' D2 R B2 R F' U 
That red cross...


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 18, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> B' F2 R2 D' F2 U B2 F2 D R2 U F2 U' L' D2 R B2 R F' U
> That red cross...


I got a 13 and I have never even tried red cross


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Mar 18, 2021)

Poggers blue x-cross 
D R' F2 D2 R F2 L' B2 R F2 U2 F D B' U F' L2 R2 U2


----------



## somecuber23 (Mar 19, 2021)

B2 F2 R B2 L2 D2 R F R F2 L R D' R' B R2 
nice layer


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 20, 2021)

L2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 U R2 B' U2 L' B' R B L2 R2 F

Easy 2x2x2 / X-Cross


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 20, 2021)

2x2:
F2 U F2 R' F2 U2 R2 F' U2 R U2 F R2 F2


----------



## qwr (Mar 28, 2021)

weird white block and 2 move white cross with free pair
U' L F2 D R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L R2 D' L2 U2 F' D'


----------



## branson_lau (Mar 28, 2021)

qwr said:


> weird white block and 2 move white cross with free pair
> U' L F2 D R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L R2 D' L2 U2 F' D'


x2 R U R' D2 R U' R F2 R2// x cross
U' R' U R//f2l2
U L' U L d' L U' L'//f2l 3
U2 R' U' R//f2l 4
F U R2 D' R U' R' D R2 F' R' U R//zbll


----------



## qwr (Mar 28, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> x2 R U R' D2 R U' R F2 R2// x cross
> U' R' U R//f2l2
> U L' U L d' L U' L'//f2l 3
> U2 R' U' R//f2l 4
> F U R2 D' R U' R' D R2 F' R' U R//zbll



wow, 38 HTM. I noticed while doing the solve that the f2l pairs seemed to be easy.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 28, 2021)

5x5 scramble that on 4x4 the entire LL was just both parities
1. 54.03 U' R' Uw Fw' L2 Fw' D Uw' Bw2 R2 F' Dw F' L2 Lw2 R2 Rw' Fw L R F Uw2 Rw2 Dw' R2 Dw2 Bw2 U' D Uw' R' F Lw2 Uw' U F' L2 Lw' Fw' Rw' Lw' U2 L' Fw' Bw2 R Lw' B F' Fw' D Bw R L2 B Bw2 Fw' F Lw2 F


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 31, 2021)

My first sub 12 in a while.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-30
single: 11.86

Time List: 1. 11.86 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D B2 R2 B L F U' L' F D L2 U' L' U

/* Scramble */
F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D B2 R2 B L F U' L' F D L2 U' L' U

/* Solve */
y //inspection
D' R2 U R //xxcross
L U' L' F U F' //3rd and 4th pairs
U F U R U' R' F' U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R //OLL
U2 R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' //PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

10 move F2L, pretty decent LL.
I've forgotten the OLL for the case. Hence the 2 look.

this scramble was given by someone on discord


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 31, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I've forgotten the OLL for the case. Hence the 2 look.


(U2) R' F R2 B' R2' F' R2 B R'
gives a T-perm in this case


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 31, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> My first sub 12 in a while.
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-03-30
> single: 11.86
> ...


that is some scramble. I got a 6.80


----------



## rubik2005 (Apr 14, 2021)

3x3: B2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 D B' F' L' D2 F D2 B' R2 D F


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Apr 14, 2021)

1. F B' U2 L D F D2 L' F2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 F R2 F' L2 B

2. B D R B2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 U’ R’ B U L’ B L U’

3. B2 U R B2 L2 F2 L D2 R U2 L' F2 R D2 F L' U' R' B R' U'

In #1 you have the orange cross done (just need to align it) and before aligning it you can insert the green-yellow edge to do an xcross. In #2 you have the orange cross completely done plus an already made F2L pair. And in #3 you have an easy green cross plus an already made F2L pair.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Apr 14, 2021)

R B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 B U B2 R' F R F2 L' B2 (I AM SUB 15)
RECONSTRUCTION
x2 y' // inspection
R U L U' y R' U R D2 F' // xx cross
U L' R U' R' L // 3rd pair 
U' L' U2 L U L' U2 L // 4th pair
U R U R' U R' F R2 U R' U' F' // ollcp
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // pll

TIME- 5.91
MOVES- 43
TPS- 7.27
ROTATIONS- 1


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 16, 2021)

U F' R' D' R D' L' D' U2 B L2 F R2 L2 F B U2 D2

CFOP, 45 STM

z y // Inspection
R' U R' F // Cross
R U' R' y R U R2' U' R // 1st + 2nd pair
L U L' // 3rd pair
U' L' U L2 F' L' F // 4th pair
U' r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r' // OLL 54
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' // PLL Ab Perm
U2 // AUF

Best scramble/solve I've had in a while
Super easy cross w/ easy first three pairs with a relatively easy fourth pair
Nice OLL into a nice PLL, too!


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 19, 2021)

What is the hardest 5BLD scramble that you guys have gotten?

I can only imagine a case, with lot of 2 swaps in wings, no solved centers, superflip in midges, and corner all 2-swaps.


----------



## teh yoshi (Apr 22, 2021)

Soooo this just happened to me:

B2 R U2 D2 B R2 U L B' U D' R' F2 U2 L2 F2 R F2 L'

z y' // inspection
R' F L u // cross (4)
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair (12)
U L' U' L U2 y' R U' R' // 2nd pair (8)
z // psyche, totally meant to do green cross
F' R U R' U' R' F R // 4th pair (8)
F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2' R' // OLL 47
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' // PLL Ab Perm

For the record, I average like sub-22 or whatever.


----------



## rubik2005 (May 5, 2021)

Pretty nice:
F U2 F2 R U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U' R F2 L F2 L' B' F'


----------



## V Achyuthan (May 7, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> that is some scramble. I got a 6.80


I GOT A 5.87


----------



## Steve AC (May 8, 2021)

Hi Forum,

So I have been attempting this scramble over 30 times now, in an attempt to record a sub-10 solve. With white cross being 2 moves away from solved, I tried everything I can think of with my knowledge to get a good solve.

I want to know if anyone here can show me a faster solve time on this scramble and how you did it.

For the F2L I didn't know how to do it without using all those rotations, and my OLL I use the right-hand friendly alg but it also has a rotation and a terrible regrip.

Below is a link to my solve on YouTube (60fps so when you slow it down it's not so blurry) and my reconstructed solve written down. I wish the faster cubers like J Perm, Cube For Speed, and Max Park for example, recorded their solves in higher than 60fps so I can clearly watch whats happening.

---------------------------------------------------------------‐-------------------






R' F2 L2 R U2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 U' B' D B2 F2 L R2 F'

x2 // inspection
D2 R' // cross
U' L' U L y' L U2 L' // 1st pair (RED GREEN)
R U' R2' U R // 2nd pair (RED BLUE)
y' R' U2' R y U' R U R' // 3rd pair (BLUE ORANGE)
y' U' R U R' y U L' U' L // 4th pair (ORANGE GREEN)
U', OLL 36 // OLL 36
A perm // A perm
U2 // AUF

PB: 9.753


----------



## the dnf master (May 8, 2021)

Steve AC said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> So I have been attempting this scramble over 30 times now, in an attempt to record a sub-10 solve. With white cross being 2 moves away from solved, I tried everything I can think of with my knowledge to get a good solve.
> 
> ...


I don't this is a very lucky scramble, since after the cross, two f2l edges are flipped which is really bad and the other two corners are slotted. Also, the last layer has nothing exceptional. Maybe the reason your solve was so smooth is because you did it over and over again, giving you familiarity with the scramble. But when I did it, I got my normal times.


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 8, 2021)

Are you trying to fake a solve? If not, then here is my solution after pondering for 5 minutes

x2 // inspection
D2 R' // Cross (2)
U R' U2 R2 U' R' // 1st pair (6)
U L' U' L y U' L U L' // 2nd pair (8)
U R' F R F' R U' R' // 3rd pair (8)
y R' F R F' R U' R' // 4th pair (7)
U' r U R' U R' F R F' R U2' r' // OLLCP 11
Whatever Z perm you want
AUF

It is easy to fingertrick, so it might be faster.


----------



## Steve AC (May 8, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> I don't this is a very lucky scramble, since after the cross, two f2l edges are flipped which is really bad and the other two corners are slotted. Also, the last layer has nothing exceptional. Maybe the reason your solve was so smooth is because you did it over and over again, giving you familiarity with the scramble. But when I did it, I got my normal times.


Right? It is just pretty unlucky after the cross right? I was wondering if changing the cross solution in any way would position the F2Ls in a nicer spot? Or if being color neutral would have produced a faster time?



AlgoCuber said:


> Are you trying to fake a solve? If not, then here is my solution after pondering for 5 minutes
> 
> x2 // inspection
> D2 R' // Cross (2)
> ...


I will attempt to beat my 9.xxx sec solve using your solution. Man, I really gotta learn some OLLCPs. It just seems so intimidating. Also I'm not really sure what is the difference between EPLL COLL Winter Variation, Brooks Last Edge, etc.


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 8, 2021)

Steve AC said:


> I will attempt to beat my 9.xxx sec solve using your solution. Man, I really gotta learn some OLLCPs. It just seems so intimidating. Also I'm not really sure what is the difference between EPLL COLL Winter Variation, Brooks Last Edge, etc.


EPLL contains the PLL cases that only affect edges, like H, Ua, Ub, and Z. COLL is where you solve the last layer corners (Doesn't affect last layer edges when oriented). Winter Variation is where you insert the last pair using R U' R' and orient all the last layer corners along with it. Brooks Last Edge is another subset of OLS, where you solve OLL when solving the last pair.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 8, 2021)

How did you stumble across this scramble, and then decide to prepare the solution to a certain depth?


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (May 8, 2021)

Just a casual GODLY 4x4 scramble: B R' L F D F U2 F U' L2 U2 F L2 U2 B L2 B' D2 B L2 Uw2 R Fw2 Uw2 U2 B' Uw2 B Uw2 R B2 D2 F' U F' Uw' R' D Rw Fw Uw' Fw Rw' L Uw2.

I got a 1:12 on it and it probably could have been sub 1:05 if I didn't mess up in like 5 places from nerves


----------



## somecuber23 (May 9, 2021)

D2 B R2 B R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B D2 U' B' D' L' D' U2 R

while solving I gave up on doing it fast quite quickly and just tried finding an efficient solution, 4th was pretty trash



Spoiler: my solution



x' y' // inspection
B' R2 F U R // 3 edges + 2
y' U L U F2 L' // 4th edge + 3rd (most time taken here)
y' U L' U2 L U' F U F' // 4th
U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // PLL
U // AUF, 15 sec-ish

in the heat of the moment I killed the 4th pair for myself; feel free to find a better 4th pair + LL or maybe some other cross colour can have more potential idk



bonus: got this scramble a bit later 
U2 F2 U' L2 U F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U2 L' U' F L' F2 L2 B' R U



Spoiler: recon



U' R' U D' B // xxcross
y' R U R' U' f' L' f // 3rd
R U R' U' R U R' // 4th
U R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL
U R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL 
U2 // AUF


----------



## qwr (May 10, 2021)

weird 2x2 scramble
F' U F2 R' F' R F' U2 F R'


----------



## qwr (May 13, 2021)

qwr said:


> I got a 24 on F2 R F2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 R B' U' F' U2 F' R' but more importantly I managed to preserve two easy pairs which is way more advanced than anything I've done before. this should've been the PB scramble but oh well.


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 13, 2021)

qwr said:


> I got a 24 on F2 R F2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 R B' U' F' U2 F' R' but more importantly I managed to preserve two easy pairs which is way more advanced than anything I've done before. this should've been the PB scramble but oh well.


39 STM FMC attempt(CFOP PB):
x2 //inspection
F2 L' D2 L R U' R2 U2 R' U R B' R' //arrow+2
y R' U R2 U R' r' U' r //F2L-1
f R f'//EOLS
R' U2 R U R' U R //COLL
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2 //EPLL

Yes I used slice moves because this is a casual attempt


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (May 13, 2021)

F2 U2 D F L D2 F L' U2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 B2 U L2 U' R2 U' R'
Incredibly nice scramble

edit: Got this one the next solve
R2 U2 R B2 R' F2 R D2 B2 U2 R D' B U' L2 R' D2 F L F'

3 solves later, I think cstimer is broken
D L B' L B2 L B D2 B R2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 D F2 R2


----------



## BrightBlackHole (May 14, 2021)

one time i got a scramble from cstimer where, once i solved the cross, all of the edges were solved and 3/4 of them were triple sexy case. not sure how but i remember it happened
L2 D' F2 R' B2 L2 U2 F L U2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 B2 U2 R2

edit: found another one D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B2
half turns only solve where i one-looked the whole thing by only trying to do 2 steps out of 4
x2 // Inspection
F2 L2 // Block (2 HTM)
R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 // Triplets (7 HTM)
all of this was planned in inspection


----------



## teboecubes (May 16, 2021)

Scramble: U L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R' D' L2 F' U' F U R' D'

I noticed two solved green cross edges and even a solved pair. I also noticed that the other two green edges were in the correct place, but flipped. The green-red-yellow pair on the top layer was already paired up, but had a flipped yellow-red edge as well.

Inspection: x' y2 (blue top, yellow front)
*X-Cross: M' U M' U M' U M' U (also paired up the yellow-red pair)*
F2L 2: U2 L' U L
F2L 3: y U R U R' U2 R U R'
F2L 4: y' U R U' R' U y L' U' L
OLL: y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F'
PLL: R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 

Definitely one of the weirdest cross solutions ive done


----------



## qwr (May 17, 2021)

qwr said:


> 19.22 PB with ridiculously easy white cross and easy f2l first pairs
> B D2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 B L2 B L2 U R' F2 R B' U F' U2 F'


----------



## patricKING (May 20, 2021)

I got a scramble that was really good on Virtual cube, all the F2L pairs made themselves.








Luckiest scramble.webm







drive.google.com




Scramble: R' F2 L' R2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D U' R2 F' L2 B R' U2 F U2


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 20, 2021)

lol start on red:
Generated By csTimer on 2021-05-20
single: 10.54

Time List:
1. 10.54 L2 F' D2 B D' B' L R2 F2 R2 D2 F R2 B R2 L2 U2 B' L2 D


----------



## LBr (May 20, 2021)

Go onto YouTube and find J perm's hardest scramble vid ;D


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 21, 2021)

I tried to make this not-so-special scramble as advanced as possible using ZZ. Psuedo-slotting, slice moves, multislotting, F2L tricks, and ZBLL galore! I call this ZZeroing

Scramble: F' D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F' L2 F R2 F' D B2 U' B' F' D2 U L R' D'

39 STM
z' x2 // Inspection
R E M' U2 F2 D' // EOcross (6)
U' M' B' r' U2 L' U' L R // 1st + 2nd pairs (9)
U2 R' U R D R' U R D' // 3rd + 4th pairs (9)
R2 F' R U2 R U2 R' F U' R U R' U' R // ZBLL
U2 // AUF


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 21, 2021)

LBr said:


> Go onto YouTube and find J perm's hardest scramble vid ;D


It's only hard if you're not color neutral


----------



## qwr (May 21, 2021)

cstimer 2x2 scramble
F' U2 R2 U' R' U2 F' U' R'


----------



## EdenHazard16 (May 29, 2021)

I’m not a CFOP solver but this looked like a pretty good cfop scramble to me with the free xcross:
D R2 D' U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F' U L U2 F D F U' B R


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 29, 2021)

Ethan Delmar said:


> I’m not a CFOP solver but this looked like a pretty good cfop scramble to me with the free xcross:
> D R2 D' U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F' U L U2 F D F U' B R


not too bad! I tried making the 2x2 block first and that didn't end very well, but if you do the cross its very convenient to use keyhole and sledge in that xcross edge and I got a 9.88.


----------



## qwr (Jun 2, 2021)

another cstimer 2x2 scramble
R2 F' R2 U2 R F' R' F' R'

my ortega solution just happened to be just 5 moves: z2 F R U R' U2


----------



## Waffles (Jun 6, 2021)

cstimer 3x3 scramble

L F R2 L B’ U2 B U’ F2 D’ F2 U R2 D2 F2 B2 U’ B2

I got a 8.01 because of my slow recognition

Whoopsie start on red because I didn’t notice the yellow


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 6, 2021)

That scramble is insane!

You can literally do this:
(z2 y)
R2 D’ R2 U2 L F U’ L’ U’ L // Triple X-Cross in 10

Wow.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 6, 2021)

Edit from my scramble I just posted: I tried it again (lol I wanted a decent time on it) and I did a weird solution for an f2l pair and got a 5.77


----------



## somecuber23 (Jun 10, 2021)

B R2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D B2 R2 L D F2 L' B D' R2 U' L'

Scramble didn't look anything special, until the (accidental) xcross and 3 free pairs came around



Spoiler: Reconstruction



x y' // inspection
D' F R' F' L F' D // xcross
U' L U' L' // 2nd
U2 R U' R' // 3rd
U' R' U R // 4th
F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL


----------



## AlgoCuber (Jun 12, 2021)

@Cubing Forever Mehta sub-40 example solves, I thought you would like this:








Mehta Sub-40 Example Solves


Scramble: D2 B U2 B2 D2 B F L U L D2 B U2 R B R B' F2 Mehta-TDR Mehta-6CP Mehta-APDR Mehta-CDRLL Mehta-JTLE




docs.google.com




Scramble is D2 B U2 B2 D2 B F L U L D2 B U2 R B R B' F2


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 17, 2021)

Pyraminx:
U' B' U' B' L' B L U' u'

Got a 3.14


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 20, 2021)

B' D' F D' B2 R2 B' U L' U D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 D' F2

Cross already made, I don't think I've seen this more than 3-5 times.

EDIT: Got a 9.22 and I avg 12.8x


----------



## povlhp (Jun 21, 2021)

Pretty easy cross, 2 in place, 1 white on top, orange on red's spot.
D' R' D R2 D L2 U' F2 U' L2 D F2 U F' L' U' F2 D F R

And the green/orange pair is already matched up


----------



## jun349 (Jun 23, 2021)

a scramble that can get (to) fancy.

the scramble: r U2 x u B' E d R2 f2 u B x U2 y2 S2 u r2 U L2 b2 y2 R D b' M u2 E


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 25, 2021)

U2 R2 U2 B' L2 F D2 F L2 B' U L2 F R' D F R2 F' L' 

One move 2x2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 25, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> U2 R2 U2 B' L2 F D2 F L2 B' U L2 F R' D F R2 F' L'
> 
> One move 2x2


At first I tried the scramble on a 2x2 and wondered why you were using 6-gen 2x2 scrambles. Then I realized that I’m just stupid.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 27, 2021)

U R2 U F2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 F R B' U' F L' B' L2 

this scramble made a weird story when I tried to memo it. Its so gross letter quads that I got in this scramble while tracing.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Jun 27, 2021)

Got this while trying to plan cross+1

B2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L F D2 L' D L' R2 U'

Easy white xcross


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 27, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> Got this while trying to plan cross+1
> 
> B2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L F D2 L' D L' R2 U'
> 
> Easy white xcross


Easy red xxcross

z y2 // Inspection [Blue front, Red Cross]
R' F2 L' F' R2 U' F2 // xxcross [7/36]
U L' U' L U2' L' U2 L // 3rd pair [15/36]
U' R U R2' F R F' // 4th pair, F2L finished [22/36]
(U') F R U R' U' F' / L U L' U L U2 L' // OLL [36/36]


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Jun 27, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Easy red xxcross
> 
> z y2 // Inspection [Blue front, Red Cross]
> R' F2 L' F' R2 U' F2 // xxcross [7/36]
> ...



I feel really dumb for not seeing that now


----------



## povlhp (Jul 2, 2021)

3 move FB
D2 R' F2 U L2 U R' U2 B' U' F2 R2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2


----------



## teh yoshi (Jul 4, 2021)

U2 D' F2 U' F' R' D F R2 D B2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2
Free orange cross and two F2L pairs on top.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 4, 2021)

Pyraminx, Blue Intuitive L4E (it's ridiculous)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-07-04
single: 1.47

Time List:
1. 1.47 B U L' U' B R' U' R r b u


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 8, 2021)

F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 R' U R D U B2 F' U' B F 
Two ready-made 2x2x1s...


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 8, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 R' U R D U B2 F' U' B F
> Two ready-made 2x2x1s...


y'
U' L' U D2 R2 U' R U' R' U F2 // xxxcross
y' U2 R' U' R // f2l4
U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // ll
25 htm


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 9, 2021)

fun at the joy said:


> y'
> U' L' U D2 R2 U' R U' R' U F2 // xxxcross
> y' U2 R' U' R // f2l4
> U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // ll
> 25 htm


I wasn’t warmed up, and flubbed a less efficient solution as well


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 9, 2021)

double xcross gg easy

B L F U2 L' D' R U' D2 F' U L2 B2 D B2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 U D2


----------



## Fast Tim (Jul 18, 2021)

The world records are getting faster and faster, and the recent records are all lucky scrambles, do you have any lucky scrambles to share with everyone? Welcome to post a comment here!!!


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 18, 2021)

(1,0)/(2,4)/(-5,1)/(-4,-1)/(-2,-2)/(-1,0)/(6,0)/(6,0)/(-2,0)/(0,-3)
I got a 5.074 back then.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 18, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-07-18
single: 23.22

Time List:
1. 23.22 UR1+ DR4+ DL1+ UL5- U4+ R5- D5- L4+ ALL3+ y2 U1+ R3+ D4+ L5- ALL3+ UR DR

obviously clock, I average 45 and got it yesterday


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Jul 19, 2021)

U F' R' F' R' U R' F'

One algorithm + AUF


----------



## Waffles (Jul 23, 2021)

UR0+ DR2+ DL2- UL0+ U1- R0+ D3- L4- ALL6+ y2 U0+ R1+ D4- L1- ALL4+ DR DL UL

so many 0 moves


----------



## somecuber23 (Jul 24, 2021)

R U2 R U2 R2 B R U' R2 F' U2 F R2 L2 U2 B L2 B' L2 B2 U'

speaks for itself


----------



## somecuber23 (Jul 31, 2021)

B' D B2 L2 D' B2 U F2 U' R2 U B2 D' F' L' U' R2 F R' D U' 
I'll leave it to someone else to preserve the 3 orange pairs cause I'm not big brain enough to do it


----------



## Waffles (Jul 31, 2021)

somecuber23 said:


> R U2 R U2 R2 B R U' R2 F' U2 F R2 L2 U2 B L2 B' L2 B2 U'
> 
> speaks for itself


I got a frikkin 6.23 lol that scramble is insane with the PLL skip as well


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 31, 2021)

somecuber23 said:


> B' D B2 L2 D' B2 U F2 U' R2 U B2 D' F' L' U' R2 F R' D U'
> I'll leave it to someone else to preserve the 3 orange pairs cause I'm not big brain enough to do it


(I rotated before I scrambled to have white on left. After that rotate again to have white on bottom.)
Freefop XXXXCross: y2 F2 L U' L' F U' R' U R U' L U' L' U L' U2 L U2 L' U L U M U2 M'
OLL: U' R' U' R U' R' U R U R B' R' B
PLL: Y M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2
There is probably a better way to do it but that is just what I came up with.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 31, 2021)

somecuber23 said:


> B' D B2 L2 D' B2 U F2 U' R2 U B2 D' F' L' U' R2 F R' D U'
> I'll leave it to someone else to preserve the 3 orange pairs cause I'm not big brain enough to do it


 White has amazing solutions: 

Mehta APDR: 46 STM
x2 //inspection
D B' R L u' D' R' U' u2 R2 U R' //FB+3QB
E U F R F2 U' F R' //EOLE 
U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' //6CO 
U' R2 U' R2 U' S' U2 S //APDR
R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 //PLL

Mehta 6CP: 41 STM
x2 //inspection
D B' R L u' D' R' U' u2 R2 U R' //FB+3QB
E U F R F2 U' F R' //EOLE 
U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' //6CO 
U' R2 U' R2 //6CP
S' U2 S U S' U2 S //L5EP


----------



## somecuber23 (Jul 31, 2021)

Waffles said:


> I got a frikkin 6.23 lol that scramble is insane with the PLL skip as well


when it beats your pb (as per your sheet) you know it's a good scramble



CubableYT said:


> (I rotated before I scrambled to have white on left. After that rotate again to have white on bottom.)
> Freefop XXXXCross: y2 F2 L U' L' F U' R' U R U' L U' L' U L' U2 L U2 L' U L U M U2 M'
> OLL: U' R' U' R U' R' U R U R B' R' B
> PLL: Y M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2
> There is probably a better way to do it but that is just what I came up with.





Cubing Forever said:


> White has amazing solutions:
> 
> Mehta APDR: 46 STM
> x2 //inspection
> ...


cheers (mehta looks interesting)


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 31, 2021)

Well, This is My First ever Scramble: y U2 R2 D2


----------



## tyl3366 (Aug 2, 2021)

NOTE: This is a lucky CFOP scramble, I haven't tried it with other methods

Scramble: R2 U2 B2 D B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B F' D B' D' U F R2 F'

Try green cross, if your not CN, hold with white front and green top which will make white cross the good one.

Please try this scramble before looking at this solution.

This was my 3.1 PB single, although unfortunately it was almost entirely luck.



Spoiler: Solution



y z'

X Cross: U'L'D
Second Pair: U' L' U L
Third Pair: U R U' R'
Last Pair: R' U R U2 R' U R
OLL: R U R' U R U2 R'
AUF: U

Moves: 26


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 2, 2021)

My solution (23 STM)

x' U' F' E' // XEOcross
L' U L // pair
U R U' R2 U R U2 R' U R2 U R' U R U2 R' U // rest of the solve

pretty much the exact same


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Aug 2, 2021)

It’s pretty good but not great with Roux. I average high 14 and got an 11.4


----------



## OreKehStrah (Aug 2, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> My solution (23 STM)
> 
> x' U' F' E' // XEOcross
> L' U L // pair
> ...


Im kinda surprised you didn’t do R U R’ D’ R U’ R’ D for 3rd pair, so you can then do U R U2’ R’ for last pair to force T. Obviously the solution works out better for this case though.


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 2, 2021)

3.97
Insane scramble, imagine what you could do with that in comp...

in that vein, what Feliks or Max or Ruihang could do...

2 second wr lol


----------



## tyl3366 (Aug 2, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> 3.97
> Insane scramble, imagine what you could do with that in comp...
> 
> in that vein, what Feliks or Max or Ruihang could do...
> ...


Yes I would like to see Ruihang do this... imagine his tps, sub 2 single?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 2, 2021)

12.71 first try white cross
average solve for me.


----------



## Brouxt Force (Aug 2, 2021)

Jeez. I got a 4.75 using CFOP, which isn't my main method, and my PB single with Roux is only a high 6. This is an absolutely ridiculous scramble.


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 2, 2021)

I got a 4.03 but I changed the scramble orientation because I only solve on white cross. Doing it on the normal scramble orientation was still very lucky, I got a 5.95, with an easy xcross, a free pair, and an OLL skip.


----------



## Cuberstache (Aug 3, 2021)

Yeah I have to say this is the luckiest (presumably) legit solve I've ever seen. When I first tried it I did the two free pairs in the other order, so I didn't get a PLL skip. I still got faster than my PB though lol (I don't count PBs on scrambles I know are good).


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 3, 2021)

I got a ok OLL and PLL the first time, than the second time I got OLL 23 and Ua Perm.
x' y'//Inspection
R' D//Cross, Ignoring Pseudo X cross
U2 L U L'//First Pair
R' U2 R//Second pair
D//Pseudo third pair
U R U R' U R U R' D'//Fourth pair
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'//OLL
M2 U M U2 M' U M2//Ua Perm








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Zagros (Aug 3, 2021)

i got 7.83 cfop fullstep with r perm. one-looked f2l (???)

my average is 13.2 and PB is 8.88
also was first solve of the day and not warmed up at all


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 3, 2021)

tyl3366 said:


> R2 U2 B2 D B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B F' D B' D' U F R2 F'


z2 y
f U f' R U M' U2 M 
u2 R U R' u2
R U' R' F R' F' R
U D' R U' R' D U2 R U' R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 
U' R U R' U R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R U'  

nice one.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 3, 2021)

Zagros said:


> one-looked f2l (???)


The new Tymon???


----------



## somecuber23 (Aug 4, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> 3.97
> Insane scramble, imagine what you could do with that in comp...
> 
> in that vein, what Feliks or Max or Ruihang could do...
> ...


3rd pair onwards is 2gen so you can make a case for >13TPS being possible making a sub 2 wr which is insane


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 5, 2021)

The highest tps PLL skip solve (because it might take some time to recognise the PLL skip) is 13.2 tps. With cancellations the first solution was 24 STM. 24/13.2=1.81


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Aug 6, 2021)

I don't use roux but this is a pretty good roux scramble
R2 F2 D2 F R L' U F' U' F2 U2 R' D2 L2 U2 B2 R' L2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 6, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> The highest tps PLL skip solve (because it might take some time to recognise the PLL skip) is 13.2 tps. With cancellations the first solution was 24 STM. 24/13.2=1.81


I can't solve a 2x2 that fast


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 6, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I can't solve a 2x2 that fast


what if the 2x2x2 is already solved for you?

1. 9.68 D2 L F2 R B2 U2 L' U2 B2 U2 R' D2 U B2 U' B R' B2 U2 R'

Just got this scramble, shame that I don't solve on yellow.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 6, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> what if the 2x2x2 is already solved for you?


If it was solved I wouldn't be the one to solve it, right?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 7, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> D2 L F2 R B2 U2 L' U2 B2 U2 R' D2 U B2 U' B R' B2 U2 R'


CFOP:
B R B' //xcross
U' S R' S' //pair
U R U' R' F R' F' R //pair
U f' L f2 U' f' L //pair
U2 S R U R' U' R' F R f' //OLL
U2 f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 //PLL

ZZ:
U2 M U M' R2 //EOxcross
U' R U' L R' U' L' //pair
U2 S R2 S' //pair
U R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //WV
U2 f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U'//PLL


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 7, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> CFOP:
> B R B' //xcross
> U' S R' S' //pair
> U R U' R' F R' F' R //pair
> ...


Petrus:
y R' U R' U' F U R' F // 223
F R' F' R U R' U' y' U L U L' U' L U L' // F2L
R2 D' Rw U2 Rw' D R U2 R // ZBLL


----------



## Waffles (Aug 7, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-08-07
single: 10.57

Time List:
1. 10.57 UR2- DR3+ DL0+ UL5- U2+ R4+ D0+ L1- ALL4- y2 U2+ R1+ D0+ L2+ ALL5- UL

first solve of the session, starts out looking decent, x2 flips, solves the "cross", solves first corner into 12:00 position and 3 other corners decide to solve into 12:00 position as well.


----------



## EvanCuber (Aug 10, 2021)

Dah this scramble is all bars for 2x2. If only i had known A2...
U' R' U F2 R U' R U R'


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 11, 2021)

12.86 B' R2 L' D' L2 F2 B' D R' F2 R2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U

My current 3x3 PB single scramble.
Do the cross and 3 pairs will come up (Hopefully) White cross, blue front.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 13, 2021)

F R D U2 R2 D' F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U' B' U2 R' D2 U2 B D' R'

A very weird scramble
Got a 34.752 on it
For reference my average is around 35-40 sceonds

Shame that I didn't go for an orange xcross...


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 13, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> F R D U2 R2 D' F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U' B' U2 R' D2 U2 B D' R'
> 
> A very weird scramble.


This belongs in a cursed cubing thread.


----------



## somecuber23 (Aug 13, 2021)

I wonder if there's a better way to take advantage of the 1x3 block here (and if not, how fast can my recon be done in; I paused a lot anyway so my time wasn't even that great)

R' U L2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 U B2 U' B' U L



Spoiler: My solution



z' x2 // inspection
U' R2 D2 R2 D2 R D' U' y' R U' R2' U2 R D' y' U R U R' U R U' R' D' // F2L
R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
U' // AUF

the y's could be eliminated with u moves I guess


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 13, 2021)

explain this, cstimer.



Spoiler



I got 0.118 pb on that


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 13, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> View attachment 16630explain this, cstimer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gotta do more floppy cube solves


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 13, 2021)

That scramble be like:
*L*


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 13, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> That scramble be like:
> *L*


It took the L


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 17, 2021)

Within the span of about 10 solves, I got these 2 scrambles, which both have a 2x2x1 already solved. I got a 9.06 on the first one, which is very good, since sub-10s are rare (at best) for me, and the second one I choked and got a 15.

D' B' D2 R2 B2 F R2 B2 F D2 F2 U2 L F' R U' F' L2 B R2

D2 L' B L2 B2 U L2 U L2 B2 D' L2 D F' R D U B F D'


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 17, 2021)

Just my PB scramble… (12.63)

The solve included cube rotations but i was too lazy to include them

Scramble: U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R U2 F2 R' D2 L' B' D2 R' B2 F D' B L F

Pre-solve x2 y

Cross: R2 D’ R’ L D

F2L: F U2 F’ U L’ U’ L, U B U’ B’, F’ U F L U L’, R U2 R’ U2 R U’ R’

OLL: R U R’ U R U’ B U’ B’ R’

PLL: U perm


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 21, 2021)

R' U F2 U F' R2 U R2 U'
A 2x2 scramble
when the scramble completes a face for you


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 21, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> R' U F2 U F' R2 U R2 U'
> A 2x2 scramble
> when the scramble completes a face for you


My PB scramble had 2 faces done, lol.
I forget the scramble, but I remember the solution was R2 B2 R2 U'


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 21, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> R' U F2 U F' R2 U R2 U'
> A 2x2 scramble
> when the scramble completes a face for you


I tried it and got a 5.203.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 22, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> I tried it and got a 5.203.


I can't remember what time did I got but it's somewhere like 4.9 I think


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 27, 2021)

B2 U' F' U' F' D B' L' B2 R2 L2 F R2 B' R2 B U2 L

what is this 3x3 scramble


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 6, 2021)

U2 B2 U2 B2 L R F2 D2 F2 U2 L' R'


Spoiler: If you don't know what this makes



It's the SpeedSolving Logo!


----------



## PCCuber (Sep 13, 2021)

(0, -4) / (6, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0) /
Easy squan scramble. I choked so hard it's not even funny though.
9 slices in 9 seconds smh. Feel like this could be a wr scramble.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 14, 2021)

B D F' B' D L2 U L U' B D' R B R D' R L' F U2 D


Spoiler: If you don't know what this makes



@CubeRed's old pfp! (green on top, white on right.)


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 14, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> E2 M2 S2


I'm gonna assume this is a scramble for the Qiyi O2 cube?


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 14, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I'm gonna assume this is a scramble for the Qiyi O2 cube?


was trying to make a checkerboard pattern for 3x3 and i edited that post.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 14, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> B D F' B' D L2 U L U' B D' R B R D' R L' F U2 D
> 
> 
> Spoiler: If you don't know what this makes
> ...


It was green on top white on right...
(*Sniff* Old memories *Sniff* I still like my pfp though)


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 14, 2021)

L' U2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 D R F' L2 U' R' D2 F2

2 move red cross



Spoiler: Red Cross solution



B R2


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Sep 14, 2021)

R B D’ F2 D’ R2 D F2 D’ R2 D2 B’ D2 R’ D F’ L’ B D

xxcross with a free pair and one corner in place
My pb 3x3 scramble


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 15, 2021)

RainbowsAndStuff said:


> R B D’ F2 D’ R2 D F2 D’ R2 D2 B’ D2 R’ D F’ L’ B D
> 
> xxcross with a free pair and one corner in place
> My pb 3x3 scramble


I can't find the xxcross


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 15, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> L' U2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 D R F' L2 U' R' D2 F2
> 
> 2 move red cross


1:22.383 because i suck at color neutral.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 15, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> 1:22.383 because i suck at color neutral.


If you're not color neutral, try putting white at the right before doing the scramble


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 15, 2021)

my 2.57 2x2 PB scramble: F' U F' R U' R' U' F' U
Solution below.


Spoiler



y2 x' y'//inspection
U2 R' U' R U R'//face
U R U R' U' R' F R F'//OLL
U//AUF


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Sep 15, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> I can't find the xxcross


White bottom, orange front

U’ R’ F L is an xxcross but if you cancel out the L and do L’ U L U y’ R U’ R’ you can solve the green orange pair 

with my pb i didnt do jt that way though but still got 9.255 with a v perm lol


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 15, 2021)

U' R' F L
L' U L U y' R U' R'

no xxcross???


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Sep 15, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> U' R' F L
> L' U L U y' R U' R'
> 
> no xxcross???


That’s not the right scramble


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 15, 2021)

RainbowsAndStuff said:


> R B D’ F2 D’ R2 D F2 D’ R2 D2 B’ D2 R’ D F’ L’ B D
> 
> xxcross with a free pair and one corner in place
> My pb 3x3 scramble


You said it in here???


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Sep 15, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> U' R' F L
> L' U L U y' R U' R'
> 
> no xxcross???


Oh wait it’s the right scramble but i think you started on the wrong colours
Scramble with white on top green on front but solve with yellow on top orange on front


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 15, 2021)

RainbowsAndStuff said:


> Oh wait it’s the right scramble but i think you started on the wrong colours
> Scramble with white on top green on front but solve with yellow on top orange on front


ohhh ok thanks


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 15, 2021)

RainbowsAndStuff said:


> R B D’ F2 D’ R2 D F2 D’ R2 D2 B’ D2 R’ D F’ L’ B D
> 
> xxcross with a free pair and one corner in place
> My pb 3x3 scramble


10.039 on that scramble nooo way
For reference I average low 30s


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Sep 15, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> 10.039 on that scramble nooo way
> For reference I average low 30


I know right it’s a really good scramble
I probably could’ve done better if i hadn’t got a v perm


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 15, 2021)

I tried it with 2 look OLL and it still gave me an Na perm


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Sep 15, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> I tried it with 2 look OLL and it still gave me an Na perm


I tried inserting the pair in a different order and got a u perm


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 15, 2021)

RainbowsAndStuff said:


> I tried inserting the pair in a different order and got a u perm


I got 8.539 by inserting the pair in different order?!!


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Sep 15, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> I got 8.539 by inserting the pair in different order?!!


Damn thats good


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 15, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> I got 8.539 by inserting the pair in different order?!!


The hell dude. I'm calling this, you have potential in 3x3. Beilive me. If you can see a solution like that and you average low 30s... You have potential.


----------



## Garf (Sep 16, 2021)

Here is my solution for that scramble:
y' z2
//U R' F U L xx cross
// U r' U r U' r' U' r 3rd pair
// L' U L Last pair
// U F R U R' U' F' Oll
// U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2
If feliks had that scramble during a comp,he would be the world record holder... again...


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Sep 16, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Here is my solution for that scramble:
> y' z2
> //U R' F U L xx cross
> // U r' U r U' r' U' r 3rd pair
> ...


It’s such a good scramble


----------



## qwr (Sep 17, 2021)

D2 L D2 R2 U2 B D' U2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 F L' D2
almost a whole band around the cube with pretty easy white cross. maybe someone can do something really nice with it
I got a PLL skip but idk if that was related


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 17, 2021)

qwr said:


> D2 L D2 R2 U2 B D' U2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 F L' D2
> almost a whole band around the cube with pretty easy white cross. maybe someone can do something really nice with it
> I got a PLL skip but idk if that was related


32.813 due to messing up the cross by a D2 move and getting a V perm. Dang it


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 17, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Just my PB scramble… (12.63)
> 
> The solve included cube rotations but i was too lazy to include them
> 
> ...


26.180


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 17, 2021)

qwr said:


> D2 L D2 R2 U2 B D' U2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 F L' D2
> almost a whole band around the cube with pretty easy white cross. maybe someone can do something really nice with it
> I got a PLL skip but idk if that was related


z2 U' S' U S R' U R U2 R U' R2 D2
easy 12 STM EO223


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 19, 2021)

U2 B2 F U2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 B L2 D B2 U' F' D2 L' F2 U2 F

What


----------



## Θperm (Sep 27, 2021)

U2 R' B2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 R U F L D' F' U' L2 R' U2

almost a free xcross


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 30, 2021)

Θperm said:


> U2 R' B2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 R U F L D' F' U' L2 R' U2
> 
> almost a free xcross


12.52. Not a bad time. Pretty good.


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 30, 2021)

I got a 12.11 not a bad time. pretty good. lol


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 30, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> I got a 12.11 not a bad time. pretty good. lol


Did you do blue-orange first?


----------



## CFOP INC (Sep 30, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## Thumbprint (Oct 3, 2021)

I made a thread like 2 months ago on this scramble, but never made a full reconstruction because I was lazy. I just remembered it today, so I dug up the scramble and decided to actually do a legit reconstruction

D2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U' R' B L U' F D B R2 D' F

z2
F2 R' F' D'
y'
U' L U' (first pair)
y'
Rw U' Rw' (finish cross)
U L U' L' (second pair)
y
U R U' R' (third pair)
U' L' U L (fourth pair)
U' Fw R U R' U' Fw' (OLL)
U2
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R (Jb perm)
Final time: 13. something

I'm not exactly sure how to count moves but I think its 42 (3.2 tps for the entire solve). I probably messed up on the counting since I'm bad, and I also know that there's different ways to count moves. But I'll just go with 42.
Overall, not the luckiest scramble I've ever seen, but I like to think its pretty good considering that every pair was free and the normal edge orienting algorithm I use for 2-look OLL actually solved the OLL, plus J perm.


----------



## MrBeastyYT (Oct 4, 2021)

Θperm said:


> U2 R' B2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 R U F L D' F' U' L2 R' U2
> 
> almost a free xcross


I avg 20 seconds and i got 13.xx solve on this scramble



gasmus said:


> (cross colour on D): D U F' R2 F2 L R' B2 R' F L R2 F' L2 B2 F U B' F' D2 U2 R2 B D
> 
> 6.83
> 
> ...


My avg is 20 and i got 11 on thus one


----------



## RadicalRick (Oct 19, 2021)

I recently got a scramble on one of my favorite app. Let's see how many can spot what caught my attention on this scramble.
R2 U2 R2 B' D' F' B' F2 L R L' F' U' F' U' R F U2 R2 F2
No cheating now and scrolling down to look at other people's answers. See if you can figure out "What's wrong with this scramble?"


----------



## Swagrid (Oct 19, 2021)

RadicalRick said:


> F' B' F2


F' into F2



RadicalRick said:


> L R L'


L into L'

Doing moves just to undo them. You'd need a move that disturbs that face, being F in the first example and L in the second. But the only moves are one which don't effect that face - B for the first and R for the second. The scramble software is undoing its own moves for no good reason


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Oct 22, 2021)

R D R B2 D' R2 U' R2 U L2 U' B2 L2 R' F' L2 D' U2 F L'


Spoiler



x2 F2 L B2 R2 D' // Cross
y' R U' R' // Pair #1
L U L' // Pair #2
y R U R' // Pair #3
L U' L' U y' L' U' L // Pair #4
U' f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U' // AUF


Literally 29 STM what


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 22, 2021)

Square-1: (1, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -4) / (-5, 0)

Absolutely crazy scramble. It's funny because I was complaining to @Donovan749374 how unreliable CS was with handscramble so I went to Cubedesk.io and this was the first thing I got. PB from 22.66 to 21.13, honestly disappointed it wasn't sub-20 (or sub- @CubableYT)


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 22, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Square-1: (1, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (6, -3) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -4) / (-5, 0)
> 
> Absolutely crazy scramble. It's funny because I was complaining to @Donovan749374 how unreliable CS was with handscramble so I went to Cubedesk.io and this was the first thing I got. PB from 22.66 to 21.13, honestly disappointed it wasn't sub-20 (or [email protected])


Lol I got a 28


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 23, 2021)

Θperm said:


> U2 R' B2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 R U F L D' F' U' L2 R' U2
> 
> almost a free xcross


now that's one hell of a scram. got a 29 move solution:
x2 y' //inspection
u R' u' r' U2 M' U R //F2L-1
M' F' U' F M U R U2 R' U R U R' //ZBLS
U2 f R' F' R f' U' F //ZBLL


----------



## GRVigo (Oct 23, 2021)

Θperm said:


> U2 R' B2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 R U F L D' F' U' L2 R' U2
> 
> almost a free xcross





Cubing Forever said:


> now that's one hell of a scram. got a 29 move solution:
> x2 y' //inspection
> u R' u' r' U2 M' U R //F2L-1
> M' F' U' F M U R U2 R' U R U R' //ZBLS
> U2 f R' F' R f' U' F //ZBLL



Petrus seemed the most suitable method for this scramble, but I get shorter solve with Roux (28 STM):

z' x' // Inspection

F2 L2 R2 B' L2 F' // FB (6)
B' R' B U R' F R F' B' R' B // SB + CMLL (11)
M U M U2 M U M U M' U M // L6E (11)


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 3, 2021)

U' D L2 F' D2 B2 U' L' U R2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D L2 U' 

x2
F L F R2 y
U' R U R' B' U2 B R' U2 R' y U R U' R' F2

Normal from here on.

That cross though.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 4, 2021)

skewb B' L' B' L' R L R U B' R' L' checkout those corners.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 5, 2021)

F R2 B' D2 F R2 F R2 F2 D' B U2 R' F' D R F' D' (my only sub-5, 4.99)
Solution. Please try the scramble yourself before looking here.
Good luck.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 5, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> F R2 B' D2 F R2 F R2 F2 D' B U2 R' F' D R F' D' (my only sub-5, 4.99)
> Solution. Please try the scramble yourself before looking here.
> Good luck.


On the line right there from sub 5 too


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 5, 2021)

B2 U F2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D2 U' L F L' R2 D L F R F' WHAT IS THAT BLOCK.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 5, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> B2 U F2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D2 U' L F L' R2 D L F R F' WHAT IS THAT BLOCK.


x2 y // INSPECTION
D' R2 F' U l U2 l' // XCROSS
U2 M F2 M' // P2
d' R' U R U' R' U' R // P3
d R U' R2 F R F' // P4
U F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F' // COLL
y M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // EPLL


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 5, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> x2 y // INSPECTION
> D' R2 F' U l U2 l' // XCROSS
> U2 M F2 M' // P2
> d' R' U R U' R' U' R // P3
> ...


About what I did minus coll. I chocked and got a 22 seconds


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 5, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> About what I did minus coll. I chocked and got a 22 seconds


yeah I didn't do well on my first tries


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 5, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> yeah I didn't do well on my first tries


I think i got to excited because i thought i saw a double x-cross but no.


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 16, 2021)

Last week's weekly comp, OH scramble #2:

/* Scramble */
D B2 R2 D' R' D' F' D R2 L2 B2 D R2 U D B' U2 B'

/* Solve */
z' y2 // inspection
R D2 r U2 // 222
x U' R U2 F' U' F' // cross and second slot
R2 U R' // third slot
U2 R U R' U' R' U // cancel into last slot
z' R' F' r U' z U' R2 D // last layer

// View at alg.cubing.net

Somehow I got the third fastest time for this particular scramble (12.62).


----------



## AkashSreedharan (Nov 16, 2021)

I got this scramble on cubedesk - 4.97 

F2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' B' L D B' L' U F2 U' R2

I got pll skip and 1 free pair.

For reference i average mid-8, and this 4.97 is my PB-8(8th best solve ever) as of now

*Solution

Inspection: x’ y



1st Pair: U2 L’ U’ L2 U L’

2nd Pair: R U2 R2’ U’ R

3rd Pair: y’ R U R’

4th Pair: U’ R’ U R U’ R’ U2 R U R’ U’ R

OLL(CP): U’ R’ F’ r U’ r’ F2 R



34 ETM – 6.84 ETPS




So it's basically FO instead of CFOP lol*


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 19, 2021)

Heh, take a free x-cross guys: U2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 U2 R' U R' U' L B


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 19, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Heh, take a free x-cross guys: U2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 U2 R' U R' U' L B


*Nautilus L5E:*
x' // Inspection
R2 D B2 D' // FB [4/4]
M' B U' B' U2 r' U r U R2 U' r2 // NSB [12/16]
U2 F' R' F // LS [4/20]
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // NCLL [9/29]
M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U // L5EP [8/37]
37 STM

I found some more solutions but I don't feel like writing them


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Nov 19, 2021)

My friend sent me this last night while he was doing solves: F' D L B2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2
4 move X-cross


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 20, 2021)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> My friend sent me this last night while he was doing solves: F' D L B2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2
> 4 move X-cross


4 move x cross with 2 free pairs and a PLL skip


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 26, 2021)

B D R' U' B' U2 D' R' B L2 U2 L F2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 R' U2


Free X-cross essentially.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 26, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> B D R' U' B' U2 D' R' B L2 U2 L F2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 R' U2
> 
> 
> Free X-cross essentially.


12.72, nice.

z2 // Inspection
D R' D F D B2 //X-cross
U R U2 R' U R U' R' // Pair 1
U L U' L2 U L // Pair 2 while solving Pair 3
y' L' U L // Pair 3 insert
U' f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' // OLL
U D R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 // PLL


----------



## MuaazCubes (Nov 26, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> 12.72, nice.
> 
> z2 // Inspection
> D R' D F D B2 //X-cross
> ...


Did the same thing for pair 1 and 2, but on pair 3, I did U' l U L' U' M', which I got a dot case, and a Y perm.
got 14.83



IsThatA4x4 said:


> My friend sent me this last night while he was doing solves: F' D L B2 L' D2 R U2 B2 R B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2
> 4 move X-cross


Woah. Did double x-cross on white in 7 moves, F2l was alright, LL was also alright

13.486


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 27, 2021)

2 slice white cross, from cstimer. Rest is pretty bad though.

D2 F' B2 R' D2 B2 R D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 U' F2 U B'


----------



## bulkocuber (Nov 28, 2021)

So, I got a 12.02 (sub-12 fail) beating my PB by 2.7 seconds.
R2 F' L2 D L2 F2 B L' D2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 F
I did yellow cross. 36 moves with 6-move last layer.

y2 // inspection
R B L D R2 // cross (why did I face blue?) 
y' U2 L' U L // easy first pair
y U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R // second pair
y' U' R U' R' U R' U' R // third pair
U2 R U R' // last pair
U' f R U R' U' f' // LL


----------



## AlgoCuber (Dec 4, 2021)

F D B' U2 L2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 B' D2 F D L' U' B' D2 R F R'

y B2 D L D2 // XCross
U L' U' L // Psuedo-Pair
D2 R U' R' // Keyhole
D R U R' U R U R' D2 // Psuedo-Pair


----------



## Garf (Dec 4, 2021)

Beautiful X-Cross


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 7, 2021)

D2 R2 F2 U2 L' F2 L B2 U2 L U2 R B' D' L2 B' U R' F' R2 U2

2 piece swap white cross with a free pair. Surprisingly not very good.


----------



## J41 (Dec 14, 2021)

Got this on csTimer. Check out white cross.

U' R2 B R2 D2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R B' D' B' U L' D2 L

I managed my second best time ever, but couldn't quite PB. Would have been an easy PB on the second try of the scramble, though - in the first attempt I paused for a bit. 

EDIT: Realised this scramble is probably better for me (beginner method) than others (probably literally any superior method lol), as it gives me the free white corners but not so much the F2L.


----------



## trangium (Dec 14, 2021)

J41 said:


> Got this on csTimer. Check out white cross.
> 
> U' R2 B R2 D2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R B' D' B' U L' D2 L
> 
> ...


x2 y' R' U' D' B' U' D' R U2 R U' R // F2L
U R U' R2 D' r U r' D R2 U R' // OLL(CP)
U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U' // U-perm


----------



## J41 (Dec 15, 2021)

trangium said:


> x2 y' R' U' D' B' U' D' R U2 R U' R // F2L
> U R U' R2 D' r U r' D R2 U R' // OLL(CP)
> U' M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U' // U-perm



Awesome. Would you say it's also a pretty easy scramble for people who aren't beginners like me? Haha. Looks like an efficient solve.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 15, 2021)

J41 said:


> U' R2 B R2 D2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R B' D' B' U L' D2 L


using some simple keyhole, I got this 19-move F2L:
x2
F' D' R D'
R2 U R2 U' R2
E R' F R F' E'
F' U' F


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 16, 2021)

F2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U R2 D U2 F2 U F D2 F2 D' B2 L D' F' L U2

I just got this from CubeDesk. I don't even know...


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 16, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> F2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U R2 D U2 F2 U F D2 F2 D' B2 L D' F' L U2
> 
> I just got this from CubeDesk. I don't even know...


Can we get a recon?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 16, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Can we get a recon?


I don't think it's necessary I got a pretty bad time with it (13.xx) so I'd rather not.


----------



## Thumbprint (Dec 18, 2021)

F R F2 R' U2 L' D2 L' B2 U2 R U' B D2 B2 D R2 U' F

Pretty easy triple-x cross. Last pair was bad though, and last layer was alright.


----------



## CB21 (Dec 21, 2021)

L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B R2 D2 F2 U2 B U F2 L F2 L' D2 L B2 U2

One of the easiest scramble I had

x2 F' R2 B2 D F' D / X-cross
U R' U R / 2nd pair
U L U2 L2 U L / 3rd and 4th pairs
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' / OLL
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' / PLL


----------



## somecuber23 (Jan 1, 2022)

UR1- DR5- DL5- UL3+ U2+ R1+ D0+ L2- ALL2+ y2 U0+ R6+ D0+ L0+ ALL0+

I'd like to see someone take advantage of this ridiculously easy first cross (somehow I didn't pb on this)


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 3, 2022)

D2 R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 L2 U B' D' U' R2 B L2 B' R B2
Curious to see what people can do with this. I'm playing with it right now to see what I can get.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 3, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> D2 R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 L2 U B' D' U' R2 B L2 B' R B2
> Curious to see what people can do with this. I'm playing with it right now to see what I can get.


Holy yes.

Lets see...

10.39
12.26
9.93
11.05
12.76
12.08
14.30 //bad
11.22
12.92
14.61 //bad solution 
10.48
15.18
12.37 //probably the best solution I got
13.54

So I think the best way to solve it is to hold yellow top green front and do R B L U' R' L U L'and then the rest of the solve, as that is basically a xx-cross in 8 moves.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 3, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> So I think the best way to solve it is to hold yellow top green front and do R B L U' R' L U L'and then the rest of the solve, as that is basically a xx-cross in 8 moves.


I found this solution that I like:
D2 R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 L2 U B' D' U' R2 B L2 B' R B2
42 STM
x2 y
XX-Cross: L' F (L' R') U' L' U' R
3rd Pair: d L U L'
ZBLS: U r U' r' U r U r' R U' R' 
ZBLL: R U R D R' U2 R D' R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R U' R'


----------



## Plutark (Jan 3, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> D2 R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 L2 U B' D' U' R2 B L2 B' R B2
> Curious to see what people can do with this. I'm playing with it right now to see what I can get.


This is the best I could do with that scramble:
z2 y' //inspection
L2 F R' U' R L2 //xxxEOcross
U2 L U2 L' U L U' L' U L //F2L
F' U L U2 L' U' F L U L' U' L U' L' // ZBLL
30 STM

I got a 7.46 with this solution


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Jan 3, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-01-03
single: 9.53
Time List:
1. 9.53 D2 L F2 R2 U L2 U' L2 B' D2 R2 B' R2 B L2 F2 U2 B' L2
z2 //inspection
L’ D2 L F // x-cross
R’ U2 R // F2L-2
y’ U L’ U L //F2L-3
d L U L’ d L’ U’ L // F2L-4
U R’ U’ R’ F R F’ U R // OLL
U2 R’ U’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U’ R U R’ U R // PLL

Planned for cross and blue/red pair, accidentally solved two more in the process lol, didn't even see my cross was an x-cross
But there exists another solution:

z2 //inspection
L’ D2 L F // x-cross
R’ U2 R // F2L-2
y' L' U2 L // F2L-3 (here in my solve I did U L' U L instead)
U R' U' R d' R U R' // F2L-4
U2 x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R // PLL

28 moves.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 4, 2022)

1. 6.91 B2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U' F U2 R B' D' B U2 F R
Reconstruction
z2 y // inspection 
B' r' U r // 222
R2 U' R2 F2 // 223
R U2 R' // Pair
U S R' f' U2 F // EOpair
S' U2 S R U R U' R' // L3P
25 moves / 6.91 = 3.61 TPS
One of my best APB single


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 4, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> 1. 6.91 B2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U' F U2 R B' D' B U2 F R
> Reconstruction
> z2 y // inspection
> B' r' U r // 222
> ...


Woaj, that's a super lucky solve. GJ for taking advantage of it. I'm guessing that you use APB know but I'd like to know why you do EOpair in dFR (Obviously in this case it was better but dBR is often best, I guess this is proof of OS between pairs)?

Edit: I think this is WB too.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 4, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Woaj, that's a super lucky solve.


True lol.


TheCubingCuber347 said:


> GJ for taking advantage of it.


Thank you


TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I'm guessing that you use APB know but I'd like to know why you do EOpair in dFR?


I am considering switching to APB after my first comp which is on 15 and 16 january 2022. and I don't normally do EOpair in dFR. I do it in both dBR and dFR.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 4, 2022)

U' L R L R' L B' U' r b' Pyra


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 5, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> D2 R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 L2 U B' D' U' R2 B L2 B' R B2
> Curious to see what people can do with this. I'm playing with it right now to see what I can get.



x2 // inspection
F R S' L' S // xxcross 5/5
D2 L U L' D2 // 3rd pair 5/10
y' U2 R' U R U R' U' R // 4th pair 8/18
U2 L' R' U2 R U R' U' R U' L U2 R' U R // zbll

most obvious solution to me
first solve i got was 6.43, best solve i got was 4.27 (only 7.7 tps lol)


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 5, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> D2 R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 L2 U B' D' U' R2 B L2 B' R B2
> Curious to see what people can do with this. I'm playing with it right now to see what I can get.


z2 y2 F2 R f' L' S // xxx-cross
U R U R' U2 R U R' // TSLE
U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U // TTLL
*What the heck is this scramble!!!!!!!!!!*
22 STM
2.90 WITH ONLY 7.5 TPS. This has to be the luckiest scramble on earth (For now alteast)


----------



## itzwoyingg (Jan 15, 2022)

*Scramble with WHITE Top*

Scramble: D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2

Solve Red then Green Cross

Let me know what time you got!


----------



## THISGUYSUCKSATLIFE (Jan 15, 2022)

I am sub 25 and got a counting 18, my pr2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 15, 2022)

8 algs. The scramble had a 3 twist of corners.
I got 32 seconds. I think my memo was 11 seconds, so exec was 21 seconds.

I did 3BLD on this scramble fyi.


----------



## itzwoyingg (Jan 15, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> 8 algs. The scramble had a 3 twist of corners.
> I got 32 seconds. I think my memo was 11 seconds, so exec was 21 seconds.
> 
> I did 3BLD on this scramble fyi.


Cool


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Jan 15, 2022)

itzwoyingg said:


> *Scramble with WHITE Top*
> 
> Scramble: D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2
> 
> ...


8.59, tied with my pb


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Jan 15, 2022)

THAT IS SUCH A NICE SCRAMBLE!!!


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 15, 2022)

itzwoyingg said:


> *Scramble with WHITE Top*
> 
> Scramble: D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2
> 
> ...











[Unofficial] - Rubik cube solve in 2.47 seconds


The easiest scramble, I've ever solved. Thanks Hari Miroslavov so that it finds. The scramble is D L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F' L' R2 D U2 B' R' D' R2 D2 After some training solve, I found the easiest solution in 20 moves. :)




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 17, 2022)

WOOOOO!! check this scramble!!!
Do you want to fell like Tymon? Here you go, make your double/triple/quadruple Xcrosses

F2 D' L2 F2 L' B' U' F2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D

Let me know your smartest solutions!


----------



## AidenCubes (Jan 22, 2022)

RainbowsAndStuff said:


> 8.59, tied with my pb


HELP I average 25 seconds. I judt got a sub 10 single with that scramble. WHAT???


----------



## AidenCubes (Jan 22, 2022)

Wait I just got a sub 5 single on that scramble. HOOWWWW


----------



## ruffleduck (Jan 22, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> WOOOOO!! check this scramble!!!
> Do you want to fell like Tymon? Here you go, make your double/triple/quadruple Xcrosses
> 
> F2 D' L2 F2 L' B' U' F2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D
> ...


y2
F' R' U2 R U2 L U' L' E R f' U' f R D R' U R D' R' u2 f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U'
not the best solution but i thought it was cool


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 22, 2022)

U' R U F' R' F' U R 2x2 
put the three solved green pieces on the bottom and insert the last one like an f2l pair 
so x' y U2 R U' R' U'


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 22, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> y2
> F' R' U2 R U2 L U' L' E R f' U' f R D R' U R D' R' u2 f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U'
> not the best solution but i thought it was cool


Yes it's cool!!
I forgot to post mine, this is my solution: 
y2 // inspection
F' L U' L' R' U2 R U2 D' F' U' F D' // XXXcross
R U' R' U2 R U' R' D' // last pair
F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL (Ja)


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 26, 2022)

cool pyraminx scramble: L' B R B' l' r' b' ( i can sub 1 this scramble without the tips) 
scramble with green front and yellow bottom, then put the side with two blue centers at the bottom with the unsolved center to the right then do L R' L' U while doing the tips obviously


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 26, 2022)

sorry for that weird description


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 26, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> sorry for that weird description


No I was confused because I don't know how to do pyra, and this:


Puzzlerr said:


> then do L R' L' U while doing the tips obviously


 confused me a bit just because turning the tips while doing an alg seems impossible to me


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 26, 2022)

R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ Kilominx scramble.

Light green has a 1 move layer.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Jan 26, 2022)

easy 4x4 scrambles are hard to come by, but...

B L' B2 D B2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 D' U L' B' F' R U2 B' R2 Rw2 F' D' Rw2 L2 U' B' Rw2 B' U D' Fw2 Rw D' R' U' B Rw R Fw' U' D Fw Rw Fw'

gotta love that 2 move white center with an edge pair for free

I haven't really practiced 4x4 because I didn't have a good one until today but when I solved this scramble I not only got the easy centers, but it was like, 5 moves for three white edges, and then during the rest of the edge pairing it was just one slice and unslice to solve all of them. Broke my PB by 5 seconds, even with a +2


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 1, 2022)

KConny said:


> D F' R' B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 L' R' D2 U' R2 U L2 F2 U' L' B2 F D U2
> 
> That's the easiest scramble I've ever gotten.
> 
> ...


For the oll, i used:
M’ U’ M U2 M’ U’ M 
and that gives you a pll skip


----------



## White KB (Feb 9, 2022)

2x2 scramble
No hints, just one letter:


Spoiler: t



R2 F2 R U F' R2 F R' F


(Literally solve #2,753 in my 2x2 session.)


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 17, 2022)

R U2 R U' R2 U R2 U R2
If you do double sexy immediately and anti-sune, magic. Tell me what y'all got

edit: (2x2 btw)


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 17, 2022)

Astr4l said:


> R U2 R U' R2 U R2 U R2
> If you do double sexy immediately and anti-sune, magic. Tell me what y'all got
> 
> edit: (2x2 btw)


1.99. Easy scramble.


----------



## Garf (Feb 17, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> 1.99. Easy scramble.


1.72


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Feb 17, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> 1.72


1.67


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 17, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> 1.67


1.44


----------



## AJT17 (Feb 17, 2022)

I think I just found a good green cross scramble, I am a white cross though so I don't know much.
Scramble: L D2 B' R2 F R2 D' R B2 D' R2 F2 U D2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 R
Cross looks easy, and there is also a first pair made.
Tell me what times you can get on this solve especially if you can do green cross.
My time is 26.462, and I average about 23 seconds, and I wasn't able to preserve the pair.
I got a 23.261 on the same scramble white cross though.


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 17, 2022)

What did I start?


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 17, 2022)

Oh yeah also just casually got a 2x2 scramble with a pre-made layer.
U' R U R' F2 U2 R' F' R U’
(How does this even happen)


----------



## Cuber2s (Feb 17, 2022)

12.02, average solve


----------



## Cuber2s (Feb 17, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> 1.67


1.67 lol


----------



## balugawale (Feb 18, 2022)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> How was this lucky? :/


cuz one layer was solved.


----------



## White KB (Feb 18, 2022)

Astr4l said:


> R U2 R U' R2 U R2 U R2
> If you do double sexy immediately and anti-sune, magic. Tell me what y'all got
> 
> edit: (2x2 btw)


2.65


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 18, 2022)

Astr4l said:


> R U2 R U' R2 U R2 U R2
> If you do double sexy immediately and anti-sune, magic. Tell me what y'all got
> 
> edit: (2x2 btw)


2.53


----------



## Lightning (Feb 18, 2022)

R' F' R U F R2 F' R' U'(2x2x2)

Just do - B R2 F2 R2 U


----------



## Lightning (Feb 18, 2022)

Astr4l said:


> R U2 R U' R2 U R2 U R2
> If you do double sexy immediately and anti-sune, magic. Tell me what y'all got
> 
> edit: (2x2 btw)


1.99


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 18, 2022)

Lightning said:


> R' F' R U F R2 F' R' U'(2x2x2)
> 
> Just do - B R2 F2 R2 U


I got 1.03 on this scramble with 4 move solution
y' z2 R' F2 R2 U


----------



## Lightning (Feb 18, 2022)

Reirto-RRNF said:


> I got 1.03 on this scramble with 4 move solution
> y' z2 R' F2 R2 U


You can also start with Y instead of Y' Z2. Even though it will not reduce the solve time, it will make it a little easier to understand


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 18, 2022)

Lightning said:


> You can also start with Y instead of Y' Z2. Even though it will not reduce the solve time, it will make it a little easier to understand


Well yeah the solution is still the same but yeah easier to understand


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Feb 21, 2022)

4x4 :
F2 L2 D' R2 U B2 D2 U' L2 F2 U' L D2 U2 F D F L2 F U' R Fw2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 U L2 F' Rw2 F' R2 F' R2 Rw D' F2 Uw2 Rw F' Uw2 Fw' Rw R' L2 Fw' F'

two white cross edge already done


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Mar 4, 2022)

Got this wonky scramble:

F U2 F2 U' R2 F U' R U' L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 D F2 B'

My solution:
z2 // inspection
L' // pseudo-cross
R U' R2 U R // F2L-1
F U' F' // F2L-2
L F L' // finish cross
R U R' U R U' R // F2L-3
L U2 L' U L U' L' // F2L-4
U2 F' L' U' L U F // OLL

Ended up being a 9.23, should have been a low 8 or even a high 7 but I locked up terribly during OLL because I got excited after recognizing the skip. I got a 5.01 on it later after practicing the solution a couple times. Technically, the F2L was extremely sub-optimal: the first R move for the second pair was completely unnecessary, and there was another free pair on the right after the second pair that I probably should have inserted before finishing the cross. But both of those lead to extremely gross LL cases so I'm going to pretend that I did what I did because it was optimal in the long run and not because I didn't see those.


----------



## fnfnfnfnf_YT (Mar 5, 2022)

What is your luckiest scramble ever on 3x3?

This is mine: B' U2 R2 B L2 F' R2 B' D2 L2 F L' D L U2 F' R2 B2 D' F'



Spoiler: Solution



y' // inspection
R D // xcross
L U' L' // 2nd pair
R' U R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U2 L' U L U' y' R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 r U R' U R U' R' U R U2 r' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Mar 6, 2022)

skewb

B' L B' L B L' B L'

lol ok

of course I got nervous and +2d it but like
what


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Mar 15, 2022)

F' R' F R' F R2 F2 R2 F' 
I did 1.11 on this scramble


----------



## TheGuyWhoCubes (Mar 15, 2022)

It's literally a sune algorithm lol
Got 1.33


----------



## CornerTwisted (Mar 15, 2022)

0.62 stackmat


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Mar 15, 2022)

ikr it's so easy lol


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 15, 2022)

0.59 stackmat and my hands hurt now thanks for caring.


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 15, 2022)

1.55 stackmat

I do not have good pickup


----------



## J41 (Mar 16, 2022)

Just got this on csTimer.

R2 D L' D' F B2 L F' R U2 D2 B2 L2 U2 D2 R B2 L F2 D2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Mar 16, 2022)

J41 said:


> Just got this on csTimer.
> 
> R2 D L' D' F B2 L F' R U2 D2 B2 L2 U2 D2 R B2 L F2 D2


lol cross solved


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Mar 16, 2022)

J41 said:


> Just got this on csTimer.
> 
> R2 D L' D' F B2 L F' R U2 D2 B2 L2 U2 D2 R B2 L F2 D2


lol cross solved


----------



## Ayce (Mar 23, 2022)

So for the 3x3, I use CFOP, and always use white or yellow cross, but this scramble tripped me up so bad.


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 25, 2022)

B2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 L' U R2 B' L2 U' L D U
white cross


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Mar 25, 2022)

I got a 19.20 on the scramble. Which is bad for me. For some reason, when I try a good scramble, I do bad. And when I try a bad scramble, I do adequate. anyway, nice scramble.


----------



## Andrew Lee (Mar 26, 2022)

hait2 said:


> 3x3x3: L2 R' D' B2 D' L2 U L2 B' F' R' F2 D2 U' B' L' B F2 D' B2 F2 R2 B F2 R2
> 
> not sure where i have this, it's in my cube txt file for some reason
> pretty easy stuff though


that's way too easy


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Mar 30, 2022)

B' D2 L U' D' F2 R2 F' L2 U F2 U B2 U2 L2 D F2 D2 F2

I did an xcross then got a free pair, easy other f2l cases and then got a sune into an A perm but choked and got 9.43. Most frustrating sub 10 of my life because it could’ve been even better


----------



## Imsoosm (Mar 31, 2022)

B2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' R' B F U F' U F2 R U' R' B2 L'

I got a cross in 3 moves, then did two pairs in one step. Then I got a COLL and then an H perm. Got this in 6.71 seconds 

Solution: 
Inspection : x z2
Cross: U M' (or U l' L)
First and Second Pairs: L' U2 L2 U L'
Third Pair: R' U R U' R' U' R
Fourth Pair: R' D' R U' R' D F R F' (This F2L alg may seem confusing, but it is actually just cancelled into a sledgehammer for a yellow cross one top)
COLL: F U R U' R' U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R'
PLL: M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2


----------



## Tranman64 (Apr 2, 2022)

Here's a super easy 2x2 scramble I got if you know Ortega or anything more advanced, I got a PB with it (2.453)
R' U R F2 R2 F2 R' F' R'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 12, 2022)

8.04s.

R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 F' U2 F2 L' F' L2 B' D' L' D' U'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 14, 2022)

when you scramble a 2x2 but one layer already solved, that means that u can use that scramble as CLL alg, lol


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 14, 2022)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> when you scramble a 2x2 but one layer already solved, that means that u can use that scramble as CLL alg, lol


True, but it has to be a scramble that has good fingertricks, unless you want to use an alg with 5 regrips.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 18, 2022)

i tried to undo the scramble,
i just want to know how fast can i solve the cube with just undoing the scramble

F2 L2 B2 F2 D' U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L U2 B F L' D F D' R2 F2

i got 8.39


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Apr 19, 2022)

D R D L F2 U2 F2 D F R2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 19, 2022)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> D R D L F2 U2 F2 D F R2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2


Bruh red cross solved
F2L isn't that great though


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 20, 2022)

I just got a scramble that had 3/4 white cross pieces, and when you solve the fourth cross piece, F2L is just insane, with very good pairs.
F2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U' R D R2 D2 R' D2 U'
I got a 15 on it, but I could have gotten a new PB on it if I wasn't nervous. Let me know what times you can get with this scramble, and I will also update when I get a new personal best on this scramble.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 20, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I just got a scramble that had 3/4 white cross pieces, and when you solve the fourth cross piece, F2L is just insane, with very good pairs.
> F2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U' R D R2 D2 R' D2 U'
> I got a 15 on it, but I could have gotten a new PB on it if I wasn't nervous. Let me know what times you can get with this scramble, and I will also update when I get a new personal best on this scramble.


thx for the scramble
I got 12.50 first try with lockups


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 20, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> thx for the scramble
> I got 12.50 first try with lockups


nice, what do you average, also I average around 21 seconds, so pretty good.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 20, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> nice, what do you average, also I average around 21 seconds, so pretty good.


I average around 16~17 seconds


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 20, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I average around 16~17 seconds


Pretty good time for your average


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 20, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Pretty good time for your average


thx.

reconstruction

x2 // inspection
M' U M // xcross
U R' U2 R d' R U R' // p2
R' U R U2 R' U R // p3
d R U R' d' F R U R' F' // p4 eo
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // coll
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U // epll


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 20, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> thx.
> 
> reconstruction
> 
> ...


Nice, this is my reconstruction

Reconstruction: red front yellow top 


F’ L F U L U’ L’ U R U R’ U L’ U2 L U’ R’ U R U2 R U2 R2 U’ R2 U’ R’ F U’ F U’ f R U R’ U’ f’ r U R' U’ r' F R F’ U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R’ U’


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 20, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Nice, this is my reconstruction
> 
> Reconstruction: red front yellow top
> 
> ...


lmftfy

z2 y' // inspection
F' L F // cross
U L U' L' // p1
U R U R' // p2
U L' U2 L U' R' U R U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // p3
F U' F' // p4
U' f R U R' U' f' // 2look oll - 1
r U R' U' r' F R F' // 2look oll - 2
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // 1look pll


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 20, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> lmftfy
> 
> z2 y' // inspection
> F' L F // cross
> ...


thanks for making it into that format, this is only my second time actually doing a reconstruction, so I am not very experienced in it.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 20, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> thanks for making it into that format, this is only my second time actually doing a reconstruction, so I am not very experienced in it.


no problems


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Apr 20, 2022)

D B2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U2 F2 B' L2 F2 R F L2 B' R F'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 21, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> D B2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U2 F2 B' L2 F2 R F L2 B' R F'


B R U z2
U f' L' f
d R' U' R2 U R'
U' L U2 L'

this can't be a real scramble


----------



## HowDoIDoCFOP (Apr 21, 2022)

The answer to this scramble: F' R' U'


----------



## HowDoIDoCFOP (Apr 21, 2022)

> ​
> 
> 
> Davepencilguin said:
> ...


----------



## jun349 (Apr 21, 2022)

jun349 said:


> a scramble that can get (to) fancy.
> 
> the scramble: r U2 x u B' E d R2 f2 u B x U2 y2 S2 u r2 U L2 b2 y2 R D b' M u2 E


probably the break-in alg that j perm uses when he lubes his cubes


----------



## gbiddix50 (Apr 25, 2022)

this is my lucky two by two scramle it was so easy


----------



## Timona (Apr 25, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I just got a scramble that had 3/4 white cross pieces, and when you solve the fourth cross piece, F2L is just insane, with very good pairs.
> F2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U' R D R2 D2 R' D2 U'
> I got a 15 on it, but I could have gotten a new PB on it if I wasn't nervous. Let me know what times you can get with this scramble, and I will also update when I get a new personal best on this scramble.


9.36 first time, 8.15 second try lol, I average 12/13 normally

x2 // inspection
U2 r U' r' // xcross
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U2 L U2 L' U L U L' // 3rd pair
R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U // PLL


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 25, 2022)

Timona said:


> 9.36 first time, 8.15 second try lol


nice job.


----------



## Timona (Apr 25, 2022)

B D L2 B' D F L' U' R2 B2 L2 U2 R' U2 B2 L2 F2 L B2 L

Maybe Roux-ers know what to do with it


----------



## Timona (Apr 25, 2022)

U2 F' D' L2 U' F2 D' B2 U L2 D2 R2 F U2 F U' R B L' F'

White cross is half-solved and flipped


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 30, 2022)

U2 B2 L2 U2 L' U2 L' B2 F2 D2 R2 F D' B' D' F2 D' B F2

A scramble my friend got, but it is the luckiest I have seen yet. I got what would be my first sub-7 on it


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 30, 2022)

2018AMSB02 said:


> U2 B2 L2 U2 L' U2 L' B2 F2 D2 R2 F D' B' D' F2 D' B F2


9.12 (could've been 7.xx/6.xx if I hadn't gotten a dot and choked the G perm)
The easiest X-cross + 1 of my life lol


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 30, 2022)

2018AMSB02 said:


> U2 B2 L2 U2 L' U2 L' B2 F2 D2 R2 F D' B' D' F2 D' B F2
> 
> A scramble my friend got, but it is the luckiest I have seen yet. I got what would be my first sub-7 on it


I got to PLL in just under 5 seconds but chocked on a A perm and got a 8


----------



## Timona (Apr 30, 2022)

2018AMSB02 said:


> U2 B2 L2 U2 L' U2 L' B2 F2 D2 R2 F D' B' D' F2 D' B F2
> 
> A scramble my friend got, but it is the luckiest I have seen yet. I got what would be my first sub-7 on it


Got an 8


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 1, 2022)

R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' L' D B' F' L' D' B' L D2


----------



## JohnnyReggae (May 1, 2022)

2018AMSB02 said:


> U2 B2 L2 U2 L' U2 L' B2 F2 D2 R2 F D' B' D' F2 D' B F2
> 
> A scramble my friend got, but it is the luckiest I have seen yet. I got what would be my first sub-7 on it


z2 y' // inspection
R' F U F' R' D2 // White xxcross (6)
U L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair (8)
U2 R' U R // 4th pair (4)
U R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' // OLL 41
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // PLL - Ub

44 moves


----------



## Tecknet (May 1, 2022)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> How was this lucky? :/


white cross was really easy, you get a free pair plus an easy one, last layer was decent, if you scramble white top green front you get all white corners in place, unless i scrabled it wrong which i do a lot


----------



## Imsoosm (May 1, 2022)

Tecknet said:


> white cross was really easy, you get a free pair plus an easy one, last layer was decent, if you scramble white top green front you get all white corners in place, unless i scrabled it wrong which i do a lot


that post was on 2007... he's not even online anymore


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 1, 2022)

9.62s.

F2 D2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 U L2 D L' B' F2 U' F2 L R' F2 L2 D'

inserted first and second pair then finish the cross


----------



## Paradox4 (May 1, 2022)

R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 D L2 B' D B L' B2 U B U

Premade first block for orange bottom, but even if you are just x2 y color neutral, you get a 1-move first square. I got a 9.59 on it, sadly not able to use the premade fb.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 2, 2022)

A pre-made daisy scramble I just got from cstimer
F L' D F B2 L2 D' F U' D' L2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 D R' L2


----------



## Tecknet (May 2, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> that post was on 2007... he's not even online anymore


i know lol, i realised after posting but left it up


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 3, 2022)

U2 R2 F' U' R F' U F' U


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 4, 2022)

JohnnyReggae said:


> z2 y' // inspection
> R' F U F' R' D2 // White xxcross (6)
> U L' U L U' L' U' L // 3rd pair (8)
> U2 R' U R // 4th pair (4)
> ...


Or...

Scramble: U2 B2 L2 U2 L' U2 L' B2 F2 D2 R2 F D' B' D' F2 D' B F2

z2 y // inspection
L' U L' D' R' U' R D' // xxcross (8)
U2 L' U' L // 3rd pair (4)
R' U R y U2 R U R' // 4th pair (7)
U R' U' R' F R F' U R // OLL (9)
PLL Skip

28 moves. Would be my FMC PB too lol...
I did something more similar to what you found in the solve but thought this was cool too


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 8, 2022)

got fullstep 8.31 with this scramble

4. (8.31) F' L2 F2 D' F2 D' R F' L2 B U2 F U2 L2 B L2 F2 D' B'

x' y
L' D' F U' F R'
U R' U R
U2 R U' R' y' L' U' L
U y R U' R'
y' R U' R' U R U' R'
U F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f'
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'


----------



## fun at the joy (May 12, 2022)

F R U2 B U2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 F' U2 L2 R B U L R' U R2

x'
U' D2 r' // xcross
R U' R' U2 R' U' R D // f2l2
R' U R D // f2l3
R' U R // f2l4
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' // ll
less than 30 moves and almost entirely RUD-gen


----------



## Caden Fisher (May 12, 2022)

U R’ D2 U’ B2 U F2 R2 B2 D’ B2 U2 B2 L’ D’ F2 L B U R
three white cross pieces solved


----------



## Imsoosm (May 13, 2022)

fun at the joy said:


> F R U2 B U2 F2 L2 D2 B L2 F' U2 L2 R B U L R' U R2
> 
> x'
> U' D2 r' // xcross
> ...


Tymon would be happy to get this solve in a comp

*pseudo pairing madness*


----------



## Imsoosm (May 14, 2022)

I've been looking through the 3x3 rankings on WCA, and I saw a person named Robert Yomi Cadenas Nuñez‎ get a 4.65 (SaR). I looked through the scrambles for solve 2 in round 2, and I think he was in group B, because the scramble seems most likely to be a fast one. (Other scrambles didn't seem too good, but I only looked on white) For reference, Robert Yomi Cadenas Nuñez‎ averaged high 8 in the competition. 

Here's the scramble:
B2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D U' R2 B R2 F2 L' D' U' B D L' F2 L2

The shortest x-cross solution I found was:
z2 y // inspection
u2 R2 F' R' u'

Then I've tried every way of doing the last three pairs, but I didn't get anything that might give a sub-9 cuber a sub-5. Then again, I might be wrong about the scramble. Here are the group A and group C scrambles:
A: F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' L' F' R2 D2 L2 U' R D R' U2 L
C: R F' R' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 F R' B' D L F R B

Can anyone help me find the solution?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 14, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> U R’ D2 U’ B2 U F2 R2 B2 D’ B2 U2 B2 L’ D’ F2 L B U R


Easy X-cross + 1, but from where I did it I stupidly left both front slots solved, then proceeded to do pairs 3 and 4 sub-optimally, got a dot OLL and then it all went down from there...


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 14, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I've been looking through the 3x3 rankings on WCA, and I saw a person named Robert Yomi Cadenas Nuñez‎ get a 4.65 (SaR). I looked through the scrambles for solve 2 in round 2, and I think he was in group B, because the scramble seems most likely to be a fast one. (Other scrambles didn't seem too good, but I only looked on white) For reference, Robert Yomi Cadenas Nuñez‎ averaged high 8 in the competition.
> 
> Here's the scramble:
> B2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D U' R2 B R2 F2 L' D' U' B D L' F2 L2
> ...


Double post ig but:
x2 D2 R' B' R U2 R' D' // X-cross (not optimal but realistic)
U L U2 L' U L U' L' // Pair #2
D U' R' U R D' // Pair #3
U2 R U' R' y U' L' U L // Pair #4
R U R' U R U2 R' // (C)OLL
U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // EPLL
Seems pretty fast to me, it's extremely ergonomic X-cross, great lookahead, and an EPLL


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 15, 2022)

R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 17, 2022)

i am sub-13 average 3x3
today i got 8.26 fullstep

5. (8.26) L' B2 L' D2 R2 U2 L' U2 L F' D L' F2 U' L R2 D' U

z y2
R L' U' F2 L
U2 R' U R
y' R U' R2 U R
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L
R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U x' R U2 L' U' L U' R'
x R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
U


----------



## NONOGamer12 (May 17, 2022)

totally don't have a note just for easy scrambles...


----------



## Imsoosm (May 17, 2022)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> i am sub-13 average 3x3
> today i got 8.26 fullstep
> 
> 5. (8.26) L' B2 L' D2 R2 U2 L' U2 L F' D L' F2 U' L R2 D' U
> ...


Use r U2 R' U' R U' r' for that OLL, imo it's faster to excute than the one you used. (They are both the same alg though, this one also gives a T perm at the end.)


----------



## gbiddix50 (May 17, 2022)

worlds easiets scramble from cstimer.net 3.14 time solve


----------



## Homeschool Cubing (May 19, 2022)

just got a 3x3 scramble with a 1x2x3 block

F2 L' D2 L D2 B2 L' B2 D' B' F2 U B2 R F D F L'


----------



## Imsoosm (May 20, 2022)

Homeschool Cubing said:


> just got a 3x3 scramble with a 1x2x3 block
> 
> F2 L' D2 L D2 B2 L' B2 D' B' F2 U B2 R F D F L'


Fahmi's probably gonna get a sub-4 with that scramble

Tymon might get a sub-4 too


----------



## tungsten (May 20, 2022)

F R F' R U2 F2 R U2 R' on 2x2:

3-move insert to make Orange and then its just the parity alg
somehow still messed it up and got a 6.08, but whatever


----------



## Imsoosm (May 20, 2022)

The 2x2 Example Solve Game

Last person gave me a seven mover scram on green
F' U2 F' U R' F' U R2 U2
Could've sub-0.7ed this if it were me practicing


----------



## Timona (May 20, 2022)

4x4 F2 L2 D F B2 U2 R' B L' U2 R F2 D2 R D2 R2 D2 L' F2 R2 B Rw2 Uw2 L' B Uw2 F2 L B' L2 B2 L2 Uw' L2 F' Uw F2 L2 R Rw F' Rw2 B' Rw' Uw'
Luckiest 4x4 scramble i've gotten. Yellow Centre is already solved, white is 5 moves away from being solved.


----------



## Timona (May 20, 2022)

gbiddix50 said:


> View attachment 19329
> worlds easiets scramble from cstimer.net *3.14* time solve


π


----------



## carcass (May 21, 2022)

easy as heg yellow cross
L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L R2 F2 D U' F' R' U' R' U' L2 U2 F
such a good scramble that even at almost 1 am i still managed to pull off an 11 second solve lmno


----------



## Imsoosm (May 21, 2022)

carcass said:


> easy as heg yellow cross
> L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L R2 F2 D U' F' R' U' R' U' L2 U2 F
> such a good scramble that even at almost 1 am i still managed to pull off an 11 second solve lmno


There's a pair you can preserve, and a 1x1x2 block you can make a double xcross


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 23, 2022)

Current 2x2 mo3 pb (I average high 5's) 1 and 3 were one-looked which i rarely am able to do

mean of 3: 3.32

Time List:
1. 2.96 U F R' U F' U' F2 U' F 

Solution: x z F' U' R U R' U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U 17 moves at 5.74 tps

2. 3.87 R2 F2 R' U2 F R2 F' R F 

Solution: z y' R' U R' F R U R' U' F' R2 B2 R2 U2 13 moves at 3.35 tps

3. 3.12 F U2 R U' R2 U2 F R2 U2

Solution: x2 R2 U2 R' U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U 14 moves at 4.48 tps

honestly really interesting Mean but shows i could be able to get fast averages


----------



## Paradox4 (May 24, 2022)

B2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 D' L D2 B' D' F' R2 D' F R
Roux solvers will love this scramble

x y2
S U M2 F // FB
U' R' U M' U2 r' U' r // SB
(U2) F R' F' R U R U' R' // CMLL
U M U' M' U' M2 U M' U2 M U2 // EOLR + 4C (32 stm)
This is my pb solve - I managed to plan F2B in inspection


----------



## Homeschool Cubing (May 25, 2022)

Paradox4 said:


> B2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 D' L D2 B' D' F' R2 D' F R
> Roux solvers will love this scramble
> 
> x y2
> ...


what was your time?


----------



## Paradox4 (May 25, 2022)

Homeschool Cubing said:


> what was your time?


It was 7.00. Honesly couldve been sub 6 or low 6 but I paused and locked up a bunch when I got to lse


----------



## Puzzlerr (May 27, 2022)

cross was already made: D' B R D' R U2 B' L' B D2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 B D2 F' D2


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 27, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> cross was already made: D' B R D' R U2 B' L' B D2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 B D2 F' D2


I got an 11.41 on first try and a 9.38 on the fifth time. Nice scramble


----------



## Puzzlerr (May 29, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I got an 11.41 on first try and a 9.38 on the fifth time. Nice scramble


nice, I got a 12,62 on my first try, and after a few trys a got a low 10. I'm sure if i actually tried i could get a sub 10. Surprisingly this scramble did not break my pb single


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Jun 9, 2022)

I got this easy scramble, that when cross is solved, 3 f2l pairs are already paired together.
D F2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' L D B' F' D R F D F'
scramble with yellow on top and red in front.
then flip the cube to white on top blue on front and do
L' U' R U R'
And then 3 pairs are already there for you on the top layer!


----------



## CornerTwisted (Jun 9, 2022)

1.03 XD


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 10, 2022)

0.83: https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=2x2x2&setup=R-_U_R_F2_R2_F2_R-_F-_R-&alg=R-_U_R_F2_R2_F2_R-_F-_R-


----------



## gsingh (Jun 10, 2022)

0.96


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 10, 2022)

1.18, pretty easy ortega face+oll skip. My solution was R U R' F2 R F' R


----------



## Thom S. (Jun 10, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> you can report you know


I always first report and then write the comment.
But as you can see, it didn't have any fruutation this time. I need to do this again.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 10, 2022)

i think they will move it to the lucky scrambles thread automatically.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 10, 2022)

0.99

R F2 U F' R2 F2 U F2 R2


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jun 11, 2022)

wtf is this 5x5 scramble
2 of 3 green center bars are done

5. 1:33.19 Dw Bw Dw B2 Bw R Fw Lw' Rw2 F' Lw L2 Uw2 Rw' Dw R U' R B2 U F' Lw2 Fw' L2 Rw U2 Lw2 Rw' B' R Bw2 F Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 U Rw Uw2 Dw U' Bw Rw2 L' Fw2 D2 Lw Fw' L2 Uw2 Dw2 Bw F2 Uw U' D F2 L U2 D' F'

i dont use wrong scramble, 5x5 scramble using wide move from the start


----------



## Timona (Jun 13, 2022)

L2 B' D2 L2 B D2 B2 L2 B' L2 D' L' B L2 B2 D B2 D L'

Scramble is fully <L,D,B> gen so there's a perfect 2x2 block at the start.


----------



## Qzinator (Jun 16, 2022)

Here is an insane scramble for 2x2: U' R2 F U R2 F U' R F'


----------



## Cuban_Cuber (Jun 18, 2022)

F' L R2 D2 R2 B' R2 B2 R2 D2 B R2 F U' L R F U F' R'
Just got this scramble. I apologize for the low image quality, I just wanted to prove that it was real.



Spoiler: Reconstruction



Inspection: X2 Y
Cross: F R' D L D2 Y' L D
First pair (orange-blue): Y' R U' R'
Second pair (orange-green): Y' R U' R'
Third pair (red-green): U Y2 R' U R
Fourth pair (red-blue): U2 R U' R'
2LOLL: F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f'
X L U R' U' L' U R U' X'
PLL (Gb perm): Y2 D R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2


----------



## Timona (Jun 23, 2022)

U F' U2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 U2 B' F' U2 R D' L D U R' U2 L

OH scramble with 3/4 cross done on Yellow


----------



## hyn (Jun 23, 2022)

I was doing roux and this popped up
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-23
single: 20.21

Time List:
1. 20.21 F' U2 L2 B D2 U2 F L2 F D2 R2 D2 R' B2 F' D' R' F' L2 B R'


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 30, 2022)

Easiest x-cross random state scram??


----------



## gsingh (Jun 30, 2022)

Homeschool Cubing said:


> just got a 3x3 scramble with a 1x2x3 block
> 
> F2 L' D2 L D2 B2 L' B2 D' B' F2 U B2 R F D F L'


y L B' L r U' r' U' R' L F L' // xxcross
R' U' R U R' U R U' R U R' // F2L Slot 3
U' f R' f' // ZBLS
U2 R2 U' R U' R U R' U R U R' U' R' U R2 // ZBLL


----------



## ProStar (Jun 30, 2022)

B R L2 B2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D R2 B' U F D' R' F2 L2 Uw2 L U2 F2 Rw2 F' Rw2 R' Uw2 B L2 R2 F Uw B2 R' Uw' D2 L R2 Rw D U2 Fw Uw' F'

Decided to do a few 4x4 solves for fun, and on my second one I got this (unfortunately I'm super out of practice and hesitated for close to 10 seconds in total during 3-2-3). Relatively easy F2C into 3 presolved cross edges (not requiring preservation)



Spoiler: In case you do your centers weird



y' z // Inspection

D Lw D' Lw' // Yellow Center

Rw U' Rw' y R Dw' U' Lw' U2 Lw // White Center

z' U F' R2 B2 R U2 // First 3 Edges


----------



## BalsaCuber (Jul 5, 2022)

here's a partially solved 2x2 scramble


----------



## somecuber23 (Jul 25, 2022)

UR3+ DR4+ DL1- UL3+ U2+ R0+ D4- L0+ ALL4+ y2 U0+ R2+ D0+ L0+ ALL0+

Do you want to solve clock with noflip but have no time to watch tutorials right now? Start your journey with this ridiculously easy first face


----------



## bulkocuber (Aug 4, 2022)

LOL Petrus
F' L2 F D2 F2 L2 F' D2 F D2 F' D' B' F2 L B R F2 R' D'


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 8, 2022)

wow, this scramble was so easy, it basically was an unintentional XXCROSS

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-08
single: 10.49

Time List:
1. 10.49 R' F2 L U2 L' F2 U2 L2 U2 R' U' B R2 F2 U' F' R' F L

Just try the white cross, u can even make a triple xxxcross in LITERALLY 9 MOVES (although I didn't make it because I can;t plan 1st pair so I didn't knew a free xxcross would happen)

the cross I made:
x2 y // inspection
F R' F2 D2 F' R' U2 R D' // XXCross

still very disappointed, if I could have seen this and not have panicked, I could EASILY have gotten pb but its ok i guess

I can fully say that any top solver (matty, max or tymon) could have gotten a sub 3 single on this


----------



## Timona (Aug 8, 2022)

LMAO, I got a 7

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-08
single: 7.43

Time List:
4862. 7.43 R' F2 L U2 L' F2 U2 L2 U2 R' U' B R2 F2 U' F' R' F L


----------



## somecuber23 (Aug 11, 2022)

L' U' R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 U R' F D B R U L' D2

You might find it easier than usual to plan the entirety of F2L on red


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 12, 2022)

B U' L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 F' U' L U B2 L F'

Green to move, find the xxcross in 5.



Spoiler: xxcross solution



x' /inspection
B' D2 U' L F /lmao


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 12, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-12
single: 12.10

Time List:
1. 12.10 L2 F' R2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 F R2 F L U' B2 L U2 F2 U F R'

This is my pb scramble, x-cross in 2

EDIT: nvm it's now officially NOT my pb scramble I just got 11.96


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 16, 2022)

CLL with no AUF lol

U2 F U2 R' F2 R U2 F' U2 F2



Spoiler: Solution



x R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2' R



11 moves, 1.92 seconds, 5.72 TPS


----------



## SYUTEO (Aug 29, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-29
single: 14.72

Time List:
1. 14.72 B' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 U' R2 U B2 U' B2 U' F' R' F' L' R2 F L' D'

Got a blue cross skip and I did a double x-cross but I got 14.72 but it coulb have been sub 14 if I didn't miss the timer. For comparison I normally average 18 seconds.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 29, 2022)

F2 U F' U R2 L' B2 U' F2 R U2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 L F2 R

Just got 12.29 with this, I average 19.5. 3 move x-cross on the b face with a corner and edge already paired for the second one.


----------



## AJT17 (Aug 29, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> F2 U F' U R2 L' B2 U' F2 R U2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 L F2 R
> 
> Just got 12.29 with this, I average 19.5. 3 move x-cross on the b face with a corner and edge already paired for the second one.


Could you give at least a partial reconstruction, so we can see how you made the x-cross


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 29, 2022)

y2 z' //inspection
L U R' //x-cross
x' y2 U' R U2 R' //pair


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Aug 30, 2022)

I'm pretty sure I lost the scramble itself because i accidentally deleted my 26k+ session, if I ever retrieve it I'll edit this but I got my first sub 6 with a pre-made x-cross (5.33). To me this just seems so unlikely that I may be the only person to have ever gotten that. I have still beaten the time only twice, one of them actually full step but since the solve was over a year ago that shows how lucky it was.


----------



## turtwig (Sep 3, 2022)

F R' D' L2 D R B' L' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 F R2 L

7 edges solved, 2 edges flipped in place. Try this scramble if you like 3bld (I got it for 3x3 though). Edges solved in one 3 cycle! (depending on buffer) and then flipping the edges.


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 3, 2022)

turtwig said:


> F R' D' L2 D R B' L' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 F R2 L
> 
> 7 edges solved, 2 edges flipped in place. Try this scramble if you like 3bld (I got it for 3x3 though). Edges solved in one 3 cycle! (depending on buffer) and then flipping the edges.


For non blind this has some pretty good crosses, and I love how each cross has at least 2 pieces solved.


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 7, 2022)

F U L' U2 R2 B2 D F2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 B' D F' L F2 U' F
This was only 200 milliseconds away from my personal best, and it has a PLL skip, I got a 12.245 with it.


----------



## GrettGrett (Sep 17, 2022)

2x2 scramble
F R U' R F U2 F R'
Generated by cubedesk


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 26, 2022)

I got this scramble that made an easy double x-cross on white
F' R D2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 D2 B' D B' D2 U' R2 U'


----------



## Cuber2s (Sep 27, 2022)

idk if anyone saw this on my profile but this scramble is insane. I got a low six single on this with some super slow tps

F' B2 L' B' L2 U D2 B' F2 D F2 D2 R2 D F2 U B2 R2 B2 U'



reconstruction


----------



## SzokL (Sep 28, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> idk if anyone saw this on my profile but this scramble is insane. I got a low six single on this with some super slow tps
> 
> F' B2 L' B' L2 U D2 B' F2 D F2 D2 R2 D F2 U B2 R2 B2 U'
> 
> ...


Very nice scramble brother, I was able to see into the second F2L during inspection! I got a 5.86, which is bad for this scramble I think. I like it!




Mine:
5.15 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 D L' B' U' B' L F2 D2 R2 F @2022-09-28 10:34:33
With pseudoslotting it is very good!


----------



## AidenCubes (Oct 3, 2022)

I got this OH scramble on cubedesk... cross is solved

B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 F' U L B2 D L2 B D' B


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Oct 11, 2022)

2x2

5. (2.41) R U' F U2 F' U R F2 R

solution : R (Jb perm)


----------



## SzokL (Oct 12, 2022)

2 move xcross!

L' B2 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 L2 B R2 B D2 F2 R' B2 R' U' B' U' D'


----------



## SzokL (Oct 12, 2022)

L' B2 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 L2 B R2 B D2 F2 R' B2 R' U' B' U' D'


y2 D R'
U2 D L' U' L D'
y' R U R' y R' F R F' 
U L' U' L
U F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2
(R2 S2 R2 U)2


39STM / 4.53sec =8.61TPS 


[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&scramb..._R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F2
%28R2_S2_R2_U%292 )


SzokL said:


> 2 move xcross!
> 
> L' B2 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 L2 B R2 B D2 F2 R' B2 R' U' B' U' D'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 22, 2022)

U B U' R L' R' U B

Skewb, got a 0.97+2


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 23, 2022)

B D F2 B L U' B2 L U L2 B2 U2 F2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2
Bruh, this scramble has all the cross pieces on the yellow side, and they are all one move to be solved, also the rest of the solve was pretty good.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Oct 26, 2022)

(For bld) U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 D2 B2 D' F2 L B U R' D L D Rw' Uw'

The scramble originally ended in Uw instead of Uw', but I accidently did a Uw' and came across this strange scramble


Spoiler: What makes it strange (Incase you wish to try it first)



5 corners are twisted. I'm not that great at bld and this was like impossible to memo. It was hard to even figure out how to twist them all, and I ended up with quite a few pieces unsolved at the end.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 27, 2022)

Only 5 corners are twisted unless I messed the scramble up


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Oct 27, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Only 5 corners are twisted unless I messed the scramble up


Whoops I think you're right. Got confused bc I only had to memorize one letter pair, and I did 8-2=6. Still feels like a lot though, maybe that's just because I've not done lots of bld


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Oct 28, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I just got a scramble that had 3/4 white cross pieces, and when you solve the fourth cross piece, F2L is just insane, with very good pairs.
> F2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U' R D R2 D2 R' D2 U'
> I got a 15 on it, but I could have gotten a new PB on it if I wasn't nervous. Let me know what times you can get with this scramble, and I will also update when I get a new personal best on this scramble.


Wow! I got a 7.41 on it. (I average 25 seconds.) Pll skip.

Inspection: y2

R' F R
U F U' F'
D2 F' U' F D2
R' U R U' R U2 R' U B U' B'
U2 R U R'
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
U


----------



## yCArp (Oct 28, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I just got a scramble that had 3/4 white cross pieces, and when you solve the fourth cross piece, F2L is just insane, with very good pairs.
> F2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U' R D R2 D2 R' D2 U'
> I got a 15 on it, but I could have gotten a new PB on it if I wasn't nervous. Let me know what times you can get with this scramble, and I will also update when I get a new personal best on this scramble.


Definitely one of the luckiest solves I had done. Free pairs and multislotting. Got rewarded with an OLL skip.

x2 // inspection
l' U l // Cross
D' R' U' R D // 1st Pair
F R' U F' U' R // 2nd & 3rd Pairs
d' L' U' L U2 L' U L // 3rd Pair
f R' F R2 f' U F' R' L' U2 L R // PLL


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Oct 29, 2022)

L2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D R2 F2 L' B2 U B2 F D B2 F2

Your completely average, run of the mill two move X-cross. I got 7.90.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 30, 2022)

9.96
I average 17 btw




Spoiler



z2 y'//inspection
R (U2 D)//X Cross
R U2 R2' U' R2 U2' R' y L U2 L'//2nd pair into 3rd pair
y' R F U R U' R' F' U' R'//4th pair
F R' F' r U R U' M U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' L' U L//OLL into PLL


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 30, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I just got a scramble that had 3/4 white cross pieces, and when you solve the fourth cross piece, F2L is just insane, with very good pairs.
> F2 R2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U' R D R2 D2 R' D2 U'
> I got a 15 on it, but I could have gotten a new PB on it if I wasn't nervous. Let me know what times you can get with this scramble, and I will also update when I get a new personal best on this scramble.


9.07


Spoiler



x2//inspection
U2 r U' r'//xCross
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R//2nd pair
(D2' U) R U R' (D2 U2)//3rd pair
R U R' U2 R U' R'//4th pair
S U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R S'//OLL
U2 f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2//PLL


----------



## Xnightslayer99 (Oct 30, 2022)

D L B' L2 U2 D B R B2 R' U2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 R' F' D
Heres one for Roux


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Nov 7, 2022)

F D' B2 L' U' B2 R' B2 L R2 F2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 R2

z2 y' L B2 F U R2 F2 R

7 move XXXcross. Pity the rest of the solve sucks


----------



## Sawyer (Nov 7, 2022)

B' L2 B L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D L B2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2
Generated by csTimer on WCA - 3x3x3 scramble.


----------



## AidenCubes (Nov 13, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> cross was already made: D' B R D' R U2 B' L' B D2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 B D2 F' D2


I think i found a amazing solution:
Inspection: x2 y'
First pair: U' R U' R' U' R' U' R
2nd pair: y U' L U L
3rd pair: R' U R
4th pair: L U L' U L U' R'
OLL: (U') F R U R' U' F'
PLL: (U) R U' R' U' R U' R D R' U' D' R' U2 R'
AUF: U'

6.60


----------



## TheSpeedSkewber (Nov 15, 2022)

There is a solved face... i dont know eg so i got a 1.59


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 17, 2022)

Pyraminx scram. Too bad all the tips are turned...
R U' B U B' U R' U' l' r b u


----------



## Jason Tzeng (Nov 19, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-20
single: 3.789

Time List:
1. 3.789+ B U' B' U R' U R U' l' b u' @2022-11-18 17:38:45

lockup and +2 ruined this exactly two flip solve.


----------



## Burrito (Nov 19, 2022)

hait2 said:


> 3x3x3: L2 R' D' B2 D' L2 U L2 B' F' R' F2 D2 U' B' L' B F2 D' B2 F2 R2 B F2 R2
> 
> not sure where i have this, it's in my cube txt file for some reason
> pretty easy stuff though


I use zz...but i got a full pseudof2l lol


----------



## Caden Fisher (Nov 24, 2022)

B' U2 R2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 F L U2 R U L' B' L' B2 U'

easiest x-cross ever. Rest is easy too. would’ve been my pb by exactly a second (12.23) but I plus 2d it 

(this is the only way I can do reconstructions.)
3 move cross is obvious. Green in front
Pseudo slot the red green corner with D U R U2 R’ U’ R U R’ D’
y to put red in front, U2 L’ U’ L to solve the green orange pair
U R U R’ U y L’ U’ L for the blue orange pair
U and the Pi Oll
U’ Jb perm no auf

How is this solution? What could I improve?


----------



## GrettGrett (Nov 24, 2022)

L' R' U R' L R L' R l b' for pyraminx. 2 move into 2 flip alg. I got a PB of 2.67 on my first try


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 24, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> B' U2 R2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 F L U2 R U L' B' L' B2 U'
> 
> easiest x-cross ever. Rest is easy too. would’ve been my pb by exactly a second (12.23) but I plus 2d it
> 
> ...


I find it hard to believe that you're doing pseudoslotting in solves if your pb is 13.23.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 25, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> I find it hard to believe that you're doing pseudoslotting in solves if your pb is 13.23.


Pseudo-slotting is super easy. It's just offset F2L. Recognition may be a bit tougher if you're not used to it but it's not any more complicated. Pseudo-cross is a bit trickier but there's nothing special about pseudo-slotting.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 25, 2022)

this is a crazy scramble: R U R' B2 R L' F' B2 L2 D2 R' U2 R D2 F2 L F2 U2 R U


----------



## Garf (Nov 25, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> this is a crazy scramble: R U R' B2 R L' F' B2 L2 D2 R' U2 R D2 F2 L F2 U2 R U


How would you take advantage of this scramble?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 25, 2022)

Garf said:


> How would you take advantage of this scramble?


you can't, that's the point! Lol! it looks easy, but it is actually a terrible scramble (for me, anyway. I could just be a terrible cuber). I got a 13.


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 25, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> this is a crazy scramble: R U R' B2 R L' F' B2 L2 D2 R' U2 R D2 F2 L F2 U2 R U


this is my attempt at it
X-Cross z2 D2 R' D2 U R2 U' R'

2nd Pair y' U' R U R' F U F'

3rd Pair y L' U L U L' U' L U2 F U' F

4th Pair y U' R U' R' U R U R' U2 F' U F

OLL U2 F U R U' R' U R U' R' F

PLL U2 x R2 F R F' R U2 r' U r U2 B2


----------



## gsingh (Nov 26, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> you can't, that's the point! Lol! it looks easy, but it is actually a terrible scramble (for me, anyway. I could just be a terrible cuber). I got a 13.


3.73 first try.



Spoiler: Recon



z2// inspection
D2 R' D2 U R2 U' R'// xcross
U L' U L U L U L'// second f2l pair
R' U' R// third f2l pair
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R'// fourth f2l pair
F' U' L' U L F// oll
//pll skip



32 HTM. Really nice scramble


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 26, 2022)

gsingh said:


> 3.73 first try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, now I know I'm just a bad cuber! Lol!
Bravo, my good man, Bravo!


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 26, 2022)

gsingh said:


> 3.73 first try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am surprised I thought of the same cross, considering cross is one of my worst aspects. Good job.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 26, 2022)

Garf said:


> How would you take advantage of this scramble?


I don't believe in taking advantage of things that can't fight back.


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Nov 26, 2022)

easy 2x2 scramble from cstimer, got a 4.88 solve which makes it my first sub 5 single

R' U2 R F' R' U2 F R2 F2

i tried doing it again and i got a 4.87


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 26, 2022)

Garf said:


> How would you take advantage of this scramble?


R U R' B2 R L' F' B2 L2 D2 R' U2 R D2 F2 L F2 U2 R U

y2 z' // Inspection 
r U r U' r2 U' R2 // thing [7/7]
y' M' U2 M U' L U' L' // F2L-1 [7/14]
R' U' R U R' U' R // LS [7/21]
L' U' L U' L' U2 L // OLL [7/28]
U2 M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U // PLL fail [9/37]
37 STM

37 / 7.31 = 5.06 TPS

Very locky LL and stupid PLL, I should have done RU Ua from the back.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 26, 2022)

B L' B' R' U F L F2 B2 R2 D' B2 U D2 B2 L2 B' L

I'm sure someone could find something way more efficient, but my solve had 8 move XCross that preserved 2 pairs and lead to an easy final pair, with a super easy OLL and PLL.

y // Inspection

F R' F U L F' L' D2 // XCross

U' R' F R F' R U' R' // 2nd Pair

U R' U R // 3rd Pair

L' U L F U F' // 4th Pair

F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL

U2 M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // PLL


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Nov 28, 2022)

You decide if this counts as a LL skip:

D' L' B U' R F B' L U' R2 U' L2 D' B2 D L2 U2 F2 R
x2 y' // inspection
R' D R2 Rw' U Rw L' U L D' // x-cross (should have cancelled the Rw L')
L U L' R U' R' // F2L-2
y' U' L' U L2 U' L' // F2L-3
Dw R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R U2 R' // F2L-4 cancelled into sune (this is recognized by everything being oriented on top before doing the regular F2L solution)
PLL skip

34 moves / 6.31 = 5.39 TPS (bad TPS, wasn't warmed up. Pretty sure I could have gotten sub 5.5)


----------



## Cubing_Paddy (Nov 28, 2022)

F' R2 F D' R2 L' D' B2 L F2 U2 L' B2 L U2 L D2 B2 U2

insane scramble from cubedesk


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Nov 28, 2022)

Was doing corners only scrambles on CS timer and I got this:

L2 R' D2 B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R'

If I calculated correct, the chances of getting a scramble like this roughly has the odds of 1/153090 (3674160/24, total amount of combinations divided by amount of sides times orientations per side)


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 28, 2022)

I once got a 2x2 scramble solved with r2 f2 r2. I did terrible, got a one second solve.


----------



## Garf (Nov 28, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> I once got a 2x2 scramble solved with r2 f2 r2. I did terrible, got a one second solve.


2x2 scramble has to be 4 moves to solve, so the WCA would have to do a rescramble, I think.


----------



## Cuber987 (Nov 28, 2022)

I once got this scramble for 2x2 from the ruwix scrambler:
F U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' U'

One-mover lol.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 28, 2022)

Cuber987 said:


> I once got this scramble for 2x2 from the ruwix scrambler:
> F U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' U'
> 
> One-mover lol.


0.19
wr


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 1, 2022)

(0,5)/ (-5,-2)/ (0,-3)/ (5,-1)/ (-3,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-2,0)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (4,0)/ (-2,0)

I just got a Squan scramble that gave an easy cube shape, but I suck at Squan so I got a 1:13.254


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Dec 4, 2022)

B U D2 B D F2 R F U' L2 B' D2 B' U2 F R2 F D2 R2 L2 F'
Odd double-x cross: 
blue in front, yellow on top
M' U2 M U' R2 B' U2 R U' R' y U' R' U R D


----------



## GeographicalCuber (Dec 6, 2022)

My PB2 scramble 17.11 40 STM

U' D L U R F D' F2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 U' F 

Solution:

z2 y
F U' R2 U' y2 L F' L' 
U y' L' U' L 
U2 y L' U' L 
R U' R' 
y R U R' U2 y L' U L 
F U R U' R' F' y2 F R' F' Rw U R U' Rw' 
U2


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 10, 2022)

My mind is blown. My 4x4 pb was 1:19.xx that I got earlier today. I just got a 1:03 solve!!! I’d didnt even seem like that good of a scramble!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-10
single: 1:03.73

Time List:
1. 1:03.73 U F U D' R2 F R U' F2 U2 L2 D2 L F2 U2 L U2 L2 B2 F Uw2 Fw2 U Rw2 R2 D Fw2 R2 U' L2 B' R2 U' Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 Fw' D2 Rw Uw2 Fw R Uw' U


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 10, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> My mind is blown. My 4x4 pb was 1:19.xx that I got earlier today. I just got a 1:03 solve!!! I’d didnt even seem like that good of a scramble!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-10
> single: 1:03.73
> ...


Why this thread tho shouldn't it be in your prog thread?


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 10, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Why this thread tho shouldn't it be in your prog thread?


Now that i think about it, probably.


----------



## Cubing_Paddy (Dec 14, 2022)

you probably saw lucky scambles before, but THAT will break everything. 

cstimer 3x3 scramble: U´ L2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 U´ B2 L2 U´ R´ U´ F2 D2 L R2


Solution:

double x-cross: D U2 R´ 

3rd pair: L´ U L

4rd pair: R´ U´ R

OLL skip

H-Perm (M2 U´ M2 U2 M2 U´ M2)


----------



## gsingh (Dec 14, 2022)

Seems fake but I can't be sure ig.
This ties the FMC WR single for movecount, which is just SO unlikely.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 14, 2022)

Cubing_Paddy said:


> you probably saw lucky scambles before, but THAT will break everything.
> 
> cstimer 3x3 scramble: U´ L2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 U´ B2 L2 U´ R´ U´ F2 D2 L R2
> 
> ...



I believe I've seen this scramble and solution before


----------



## Cubing_Paddy (Dec 14, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Seems fake but I can't be sure ig.
> This ties the FMC WR single for movecount, which is just SO unlikely.


it depends on the solution


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 14, 2022)

Cubing_Paddy said:


> you probably saw lucky scambles before, but THAT will break everything.
> 
> cstimer 3x3 scramble: U´ L2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 U´ B2 L2 U´ R´ U´ F2 D2 L R2
> 
> ...


Best I could get was a 2.92


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 18, 2022)

I just got this simple 4 mover, but I didn't know that so the solve could have been a sub 1 if I was better at 2x2
Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-18
single: 1.543

Time List:
659. 1.543 F U F2 R U' R' F' U' F'

Reconstruction 
inspection z2 y'
F' L' U L


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 18, 2022)

Noice I got 0.596 but I just went x R' U' R U I think it has better finger tricks.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 19, 2022)

3 cross edges orientated - B' D' F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U L D' L U' L' F' L F'


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 19, 2022)

Yeah pretty normal, but fairly good f2l


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 19, 2022)

Got this about a month ago, wanted to do a reconstruction here.
(1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (3, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-5, -4)

Solution:
(-1, -2) / (0, 2) / (1, -4) / (-3, -3) / cubeshape

(1, 3) / (3, 3) / (-1, -1) / co and eo

(1, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, 1) / (-3, 0) / (5, 3) cp skip, ep

When trying to find the reconstruction (I didn’t write it down), I couldn’t figure out the solution for a while, so I’m shocked that I found this easy solution!

I got an 11.54, but when retrying got sub10


----------



## ProStar (Dec 19, 2022)

U' R2 B2 R2 B' U R' F' D2 R2 F' U2 D2 B D2 B U2 L2


----------



## ProStar (Dec 19, 2022)

L' U F D2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B R D' R U' B U Uw2 Rw2 B2 D Fw2 F Uw2 B U D' Rw2 F' B2 Rw' L2 B2 L B' Fw L' Uw F' Rw2 Fw Rw2

Ridiculous 4x4 scramble. Solved white center and the most convenient way to solve F2C preserves/makes 2 cross edges, with an easy 3rd one.

x' y2 // Inspection

Rw U2 Rw' L Uw2 y U Lw' U2 Lw // F2C (9)

z F L F' L2 U' Rw' U' // Cross Edges (7, 16)

The way I solved it got me a pretty easy L4C into 2 free edges in 3-2-3 into normal F2L into sexy sledge OLL into PLL Parity into J Perm, but I messed up the recon somewhere so this is as much as I got. I got a 47.91, which was 1 solve after me being super siked about a 57 since it was my first sub-1 since coming back.


----------



## SamuelCrawford (Dec 21, 2022)

L2 F D2 L' B2 F2 L2 U2 R F2 R2 U2 R' B D' U2 R2 U R B'

13.94 3x3 single when I average 26
Insane scramble, really should have got faster but I got nervous and messed up the last pair
Scrambled with green front, white on top
White cross facing red, yellow top (ofc)

B' F L F // cross
y R U R' U F U' F' // first pair
U' L U' L' // second pair
U R' U2 R2 U R' // third pair
y2 U2 R U' R' // last pair
OLL skip
J perm 

39 moves (HTM)
2.79 TPS
This could have been a lot faster


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 21, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I just got this simple 4 mover, but I didn't know that so the solve could have been a sub 1 if I was better at 2x2
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-18
> single: 1.543
> 
> ...


I got a 0.39 stackmat on this lol lefty sexy move


SamuelCrawford said:


> L2 F D2 L' B2 F2 L2 U2 R F2 R2 U2 R' B D' U2 R2 U R B'
> 
> 13.94 3x3 single when I average 26
> Insane scramble, really should have got faster but I got nervous and messed up the last pair
> ...


13.26+2 first try, 7.55 with your solution


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 21, 2022)

Insane scramble: R2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 L2 D2 U2 B' D' L2 R F R U2 R U2 B'
Reconstruction:
B' R' F2 // x-cross
y' U' R U R' L' U L // 2nd pair
f R' f' // 3rd pair
F' U F // 4th pair
U' S R U R' U' R' F R f' // OLL
R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' // PLL

7.343
41 FTM
5.58 TPS

I DNFed this scramble the first time so I tried it again and got 7.343.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 23, 2022)

A much better clock solver than I could probably do pretty good on this scramble:
UR4- DR5+ DL5- UL5- U4- R5+ D6+ L3- ALL1- y2 U5- R3+ D1+ L3+ ALL4+ UL



Spoiler: My Solution



y2 // Inspection
DR6+ UL1+ ALL1- // First cross
y2 UR3- DL1- UL4- L2+ // Second cross
(not sure how to notate this part)
UL/UR/DR1+ UR/DR/DL5+ ALL6+ // Corners


----------



## ErrorCuber (Dec 27, 2022)

2x2 4 mover

R U F2 R U2 F R U2 F


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 27, 2022)

ErrorCuber said:


> 2x2 4 mover
> 
> R U F2 R U2 F R U2 F


0.43


----------



## ProStar (Dec 29, 2022)

F2 R' F D2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 F D F U2 R D B2 R2

1 move 2x2x2 that can be a 4 move XXCross that can also be a 13STM F2L with the default OLL giving a U-Perm finish. Best scramble of all time?



Spoiler: 32STM CFOP solution



/* Scramble */
F2 R' F D2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 F D F U2 R D B2 R2

/* Solve */
x2 // Inspection

L F R' F // XXCross

U2 R' U' M F U' R U M' // F2L

y F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' // OLL

U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net



I'm an idiot and did L R' F R', which only made a single XCross. I still got a sub-10 on it though which is incredible for me


----------



## NmeCuber (Dec 30, 2022)

So this is more on the weird side... So basically my skewb goal was a sub-7 single and then I do a small session and within eleven solves I break my pb four times. 6.618 to 6.574 to 5.207 to 5.046


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 31, 2022)

L' U2 L D2 L U2 F2 D2 U2 L D2 B2 D' L U2 B' F2 L' U' B2

Kinda messed this up lol. Probably really easy for Roux solvers.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 1, 2023)

ProStar said:


> F2 R' F D2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 F D F U2 R D B2 R2
> 
> 1 move 2x2x2 that can be a 4 move XXCross that can also be a 13STM F2L with the default OLL giving a U-Perm finish. Best scramble of all time?
> 
> ...


x2 // inspection
L F R' F // XXCross
U y' R U2 R' y' L' U L // stupid F2L
y2 L' U L U' L' U L // second stupid F2L
U2 f R U R' U' f' // first look OLL
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // 2nd look OLL in to PLL SKIP!
U2 // AUF


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 1, 2023)

Noob's Cubes said:


> x2 // inspection
> L F R' F // XXCross
> U y' R U2 R' y' L' U L // stupid F2L
> y2 L' U L U' L' U L // second stupid F2L
> ...


The OOPS method?


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 2, 2023)

NmeCuber said:


> The OOPS method?


EXACTLY


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 2, 2023)

Got this scramble on 2x2: U R' U R' U R' U R2 
Almost the same thing repeated lol. Nothing lucky about it sadly


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 2, 2023)

NmeCuber said:


> The OOPS method?



Kind of but not really.


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 2, 2023)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Kind of but not really.


But it's OLL, OLL, PLL SKIP the first letters spell oops


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 2, 2023)

Yeah but the OOPS has a double meaning. It's the acronym, but it's also because you say oops when you mess up on OLL. This wasn't a mess up, I just didn't know the OLL


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 2, 2023)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Yeah but the OOPS has a double meaning. It's the acronym, but it's also because you say oops when you mess up on OLL. This wasn't a mess up, I just didn't know the OLL


I literally said the oops METHOD


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 2, 2023)

wdym?


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 2, 2023)

Watch the j perm short


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 2, 2023)

I did


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 2, 2023)

Noob's Cubes said:


> I did


Idk what you're confused about


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 2, 2023)

Guys please stop spamming, thanks!

Btw here is my luckiest 2x2 scramble ever, but I +2'ed...
U F' U2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 F'
2.43+


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jan 2, 2023)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Guys please stop spamming, thanks!
> 
> Btw here is my luckiest 2x2 scramble ever, but I +2'ed...
> U F' U2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 F'
> 2.43+


First try 0.78. Lol!!


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 2, 2023)

For anyone interested, guess from where this scramble may be familiar:
U’ B2 D’ B2 L2 R2 D B2 L’ D2 R B’ F L’ D R’ D’ F U2


Spoiler: Answer



It's the Rubik's Cube icon you see for several forums on the forum list


----------



## Running for cube (Jan 2, 2023)

Jperm short


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jan 2, 2023)

Skewb scramble layer solved. Sadly I read it wrong and rotated the wrong way for the u perm so I had to do another y2

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-02
single: 4.26

Time List:
1. 4.26 U L U' R L B' U' L'


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 3, 2023)

U2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D2 B2 U R2 U L2 B' U' R2 D2 F L U L U'
3 cross pieces on bottom kinda lucky


----------



## EthanMCuber (Jan 4, 2023)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Guys please stop spamming, thanks!
> 
> Btw here is my luckiest 2x2 scramble ever, but I +2'ed...
> U F' U2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 F'
> 2.43+


0.59 first try.


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 4, 2023)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Guys please stop spamming, thanks!
> 
> Btw here is my luckiest 2x2 scramble ever, but I +2'ed...
> U F' U2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 F'
> 2.43+


0.607 first try


----------



## NmeCuber (Monday at 12:39 PM)

F2 L' D' F' B2 R2 L2 U' R B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R F2 L F2 U2 one move white cross


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Monday at 12:46 PM)

NmeCuber said:


> F2 L' D' F' B2 R2 L2 U' R B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R F2 L F2 U2 one move white cross


no, that is actually a 4 moves cross (x2 D2 R' D2 R). The fact that it is a 2 gen does make it nice for planning out pairs though.


----------



## NmeCuber (Monday at 1:58 PM)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> no, that is actually a 4 moves cross (x2 D2 R' D2 R). The fact that it is a 2 gen does make it nice for planning out pairs though.


What's 2 gen


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Monday at 2:06 PM)

NmeCuber said:


> What's 2 gen


that is only includes 2 types of moves. the cross solution I wrote is RD 2-gen, because there are only R and D moves.


----------



## NmeCuber (Monday at 2:26 PM)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> that is only includes 2 types of moves. the cross solution I wrote is RD 2-gen, because there are only R and D moves.


Ok thanks


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Monday at 5:23 PM)

Check out this insane 2x2 scram!

U' R U2 R' U F' R' F2 U2 F'


----------



## Running for cube (Monday at 5:29 PM)

Scram 2x2! Get out of here!


Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Check out this insane 2x2 scram!
> 
> U' R U2 R' U F' R' F2 U2 F'


----------



## Cuber Score (Monday at 6:22 PM)

A friend once scrambled my 2x2x2, and this was the scramble, lol

U R U' R'


----------



## Cuber987 (Monday at 6:24 PM)

Cuber Score said:


> A friend once scrambled my 2x2x2, and this was the scramble, lol
> 
> U R U' R'



I've done that before... I got a 0.54.


----------



## Nevan J (Tuesday at 12:47 PM)

R U2 R B2 L2 B2 D2 L' F2 U2 R' U' B' R F2 U L' B F' L'

all the corners are oriented on this scramble lol


----------



## NmeCuber (Tuesday at 1:08 PM)

Nevan J said:


> R U2 R B2 L2 B2 D2 L' F2 U2 R' U' B' R F2 U L' B F' L'
> 
> all the corners are oriented on this scramble lol


BLD solving though


----------



## qaz (Wednesday at 4:02 AM)

B D2 B2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 F' R2 U F' R2 B U2 F U2 F

easily 1-lookable f2l, also 6 moves to a good corner 5-cycle


----------



## sDLfj (Yesterday at 8:24 PM)

Pyraminx:
B L' R' B U' L B' U' b u
I just got a pb on this (but I'm bad at pyra). It's a 3 move layer and a 2 edge flip.


----------

